# Infrastructure Development in Pakistan



## moha199

I am creating this thread TO SHOW THAT WE ARE ALSO PROGRESSIVE AND ON THE RIGHT PATH TOWARDS SUCESS

Reactions: Like Like:
28 | Love Love:
1


----------



## moha199

..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

.....................
View attachment 3543

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Sheikh zayed centre






Current construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Omar1984

Centaurus Islamabad:







Current construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Omar1984

World Trade Center Islamabad:

World Trade Center construction site:









This is how World Trade Center Islamabad will look like when construction is complete inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## moha199

Mashah Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Boulevard Heights

Current construction site:
















This is how the building will look like after construction is complete inshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Tricon Corporate Office

Current construction site:
















This is how the building will look like after construction is complete inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore IT Tower

Current construction site:










This is how the building will look like after construction is complete inshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad Gold Crest DHA

Construction site as of January 2009:









Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Benazir Bhutto (New Islamabad) International Airport, Islamabad, Pakistan

Key Data:
Order Year 2005
Project Type New greenfield airport
Location Islamabad, Pakistan
Estimated Investment $400m, PKR37bn
Completion 2011&#8211;2012

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall

Current construction site:










Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Center Point

Current construction site:






Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Projects already completed:





M1/M2 Junction Lahore/Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Projects already completed:








View attachment eadb10ad46e5533d3267c46d8cc3f1b7.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

Living standerd of Pakistanis in near future Inshah Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Projects already completed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Projects already completed:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The present Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

The present Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

The present Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Grand Hyatt Tower Islamabad:






Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Crescent Bay, Karachi







Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad Stock Exchange Towers:




Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Dolmen City, Karachi







Construction site:


----------



## Omar1984

Creek City-Vista Karachi




Current construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

KARACHI | Al-Tijarah Center | 15Fl | Office | U/C







Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Emerald Tower







Current construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

Site office

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Port Grand Food Street, Karachi:
















Current construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Present Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

Man i was just wondering that all this started in prectically in Musharraf's time and we are a nation of no appriciation and we are a nation who is Blind and don't know who is the good leader or no!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

University of Gujrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 1a4e32dfb4c6f2b64c41c13fe0752203.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## moha199

Siyalkot Internation airport....... I didn't know upto today about that wow Mashah Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Gawader Perl continental hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Lahore again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Church in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Jinnah Stadium in Islamabad






Karachi national stadium




Lahore Gaddafi stadium







Multan Cricket Stadium



View attachment 29b57a800b1453f51eb0f5a2efbdf586.jpg

Arbab Niaz Stadium, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Jamit-e-Islami camp of visitors back in days i believe in 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199




----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Lahore Museum in Nov 06

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Service hospital


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Jinnah International Airport, Karachi












Port Qasim, Karachi







PSO House







The Civic Center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Bon Vista Apartments, Karachi

View attachment d9521605736fa002d76e6275570c7bda.jpg


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Al Madni Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Deans Shopping Mall:











Dolmen Shopping Mall:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Dream World Resort, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

Beautiful Churches in Pakistan, Build or maintained by Pakistani Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199




----------



## Omar1984

Park Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The Forum:


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salahadin

Mashallah My Pakistan is looking very nice just like (chashme Batoor)


----------



## Omar1984

Zaver Pearl Continental Hotel, Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Multan Arts Council, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Shopping malls in Peshawar:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

MALAM JABBA SKI RESORT, SWAT


----------



## Omar1984

PC BHURBAN, MURREE


----------



## Omar1984

Some more of Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

looking good, but we already had a development fourm somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Sheraton Islamabad:


Bahria Town to Develop Two New Hotels in Islamabad Under the Sheraton Hotels & Resorts Brand
Date: Thursday 18 June 2009






The Projects will Include Pakistan&#8217;s First Internationally-Branded Golf Resort and a Luxury Hotel

Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE:HOT) has signed an agreement with Bahria Town , Asia&#8217;s largest real estate developers, to manage a world-class golf resort and a first-rate hotel in Islamabad, both under the auspices of its iconic Sheraton Hotels & Resorts brand. Sheraton Islamabad Golf City and Sheraton Islamabad Lakeview Hotel are anticipated to open between 2012 and 2013.

Sheraton Islamabad Golf City Resort will be the first internationally-branded golf resort in Pakistan and will comprise a 377-room luxury hotel that includes 15 serviced apartments. It will also feature 3,200m2 of state-of-the-art meeting space and a choice of five restaurants and bars, as well as a high-tech gym, fully-serviced spa and a number of beautifully designed outdoor swimming pools. Guests will of course have full access to the onsite 18-hole golf course and Sheraton Golf & Country Club. The entire Sheraton Golf City Resort will form part of a high-security, gated-access, mixed-use development, Golf City, which is located along the newly-opened Murree Expressway.

The Sheraton Islamabad Lakeview Hotel will be built along Murree Road, the main access road between Islamabad city center and the capital&#8217;s international airport, and will offer stunning views of Lake Rawal and the spectacular parkland that surrounds it. Guests will find themselves right next door to the prestigious Islamabad Golf Club and only a short distance from the Diplomatic Enclave and Islamabad International Conference Centre, making the hotel the ideal venue for business travelers and tourists alike. The stylish 220-room hotel will be housed in a soaring purpose-built tower and will offer 1,200 m2 of meeting space, replete with the latest technology, as well as three remarkable food and beverage outlets, a well-appointed gym and a splendid outdoor swimming pool. 

The hotels are being designed by Beame Architectural Partnership, Florida, a recognized design award winning firm with the orientation of International Project Managers and Hotel Consultants - Colin Evans Associates. These professionals have created more than 150 first class resorts and hotels worldwide. 


&#8220;Bahria Town is building the new face of Pakistan as we continue to develop lifestyle destinations. Our vision is to work with the best partners and invest in high-end assets in key destinations throughout Pakistan,&#8221; says Malik Riaz Hussain, Chairman of Bahria Town, Asia&#8217;s largest private master developer. &#8220;Islamabad is an expanding city with a growing need for world class facilities and services. We believe that Sheraton Islamabad Golf City Resort and Sheraton Islamabad Lakeview Hotel will add real value to both visitors and the local community, ushering in a new level of upscale hotel accommodation into the city.&#8217; 

&#8220;Our focus is to find the right partners and work with them on the right properties, in the right places,&#8221; says Roeland Vos, President for Europe, Africa & Middle East. &#8220;We are delighted to be working with Bahria Town and would like to thank them for giving us the opportunity to make a landmark entry, with our iconic Sheraton Hotels & Resorts brand, into the important city of Islamabad.&#8221;

Sheraton Islamabad Golf City and Sheraton Islamabad Lakeview Hotel expand Starwood&#8217;s presence in Pakistan, currently represented by the 407-room Sheraton Karachi Hotel in the country&#8217;s largest city, main seaport and financial capital. The projects also formally mark the expansion of Bahria Town into the Hospitality Sector in Pakistan. The two properties are set to revolutionize the hospitality industry in Pakistan and provide a much needed boost to travel and tourism in the country.

http://www.bahriatown.com/


----------



## moha199

thanks but is that right? Well i couldn't find one and decided to work with Mr Omer to put some pictures on


----------



## Omar1984

Saima BrigdeView Luxury Apartments and Showrooms

Salient Features:

&#8226; 4 and 5 rooms luxury apartments
&#8226; 8 High speed elevators
&#8226; 4 Floors reserved for Car parking
&#8226; 24hrs Hi-tech security &#8211; CCTV
&#8226; Children&#8217;s play area
&#8226; Gymnasium
&#8226; Snooker & table tennis court
&#8226; Intercom system
&#8226; Fire fighting system
&#8226; Private cable system
&#8226; Standby generators for uninterrupted power supply

Renderings:











Current construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Omar1984 said:


> Maybe moderators can merge both threads together


True! dude there is so much omg i guess rest i will do 2maro


----------



## moha199

did you hear the news of Zainulabbideen's death


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Lahore:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

the comparison between Pakitan's development and india's..........it's really unnecessary&#65292;you should look on the bright side ,china 's development causes much more environmental damage than pakistan's and india's.our high huilding is everywhere in the city,but our clean air and clear sky are no way close to our city........now we have to spend billions to survive the pollution,thanks god chinese govt have realized our situation , but it's kind of a joke we sacrificed our environment making the clothes for other countries,and the most funny part is that china is always being accused for global warming even though our pollution per capita is only one-eighth compare to US.i seriously doubt our situation will getting better in a short time,1.3B chinese.... there are alway a lot of making close chinese......just hope our situation won't getting worse, and good luck to pakistan's development and india's .one suggestion for india:control the population&#65292;it's not alway good thing when you have large population..... i really should stop blahing now....... off topic.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Present Pakistan:

Hyperstar in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

moha199 said:


> Gawader Perl continental hotel



Guy's by the pic's the hotel is already done or only some parts ? thx moha199 for the great pic's brother!


----------



## Omar1984

aimarraul said:


> the comparison between Pakitan's development and india's..........it's really unnecessary&#65292;you should look on the bright side ,china 's development causes much more environmental damage than pakistan's and india's.our high huilding is everywhere in the city,but our clean air and clear sky are no way close to our city........now we have to spend billions to survive the pollution,thanks god chinese govt have realized our situation , but it's kind of a joke we sacrificed our environment making the clothes for other countries,and the most funny part is that china is always being accused for global warming even though our pollution per capita is only one-eighth compare to US.i seriously doubt our situation will getting better in a short time,1.3B chinese.... there are alway a lot of making close chinese......just hope our situation won't getting worse, and good luck to pakistan's development and india's .one suggestion for india:control the population&#65292;it's not alway good thing when you have large population..... i really should stop blahing now....... off topic.....



I'm sure China has beautiful countryside. Much of Pakistan is still rural and we have beautiful countryside up north and plenty of greenery, but we have major cities like Islamabad, Lahore, and Karachi that are going through much development. Also we are building new cities like Gwadar from the ground up and will make it another major city of Pakistan.

Our capital, Islamabad, is not polluted at all in fact its one of the cleanest cities in Asia. Theres some polluted areas in other parts of Pakistan.

We can have development and be clean at the same time.

P.S. This is not about India. Pakistan is going through a lot of development and there's many developmental projects underway especially in Islamabad, Lahore, Karachi, and Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Guy's what I find annoying and irritating is that all this major infrastructure and business development is concentrated in Lahore, Islamabad, and Karachi, obviously we must develop our major urban centers.


But Pakistan needs to develop Azad Kashmir!

They are building all these buildings here and there but they are neglecting Azad Kashmir.


Please tell me about the major infrastructure projects going on in Azad Kashmir? Pakistan must develop that area too.


My mood:

P.S Mai saay kathaa hu.


----------



## aimarraul

my mistake....sorry.....


----------



## glomex

The thread gives some great information about Pakistan's infrastructure developement. This gave me some additional knowledge about some excellent projects being undertaken.
I believed that there was a significant amount work being done...and this thread confirms tat.....

By the way you guys might want to repost or edit some of the images ...I could not view around 30&#37; of the posted pics.

Cheers
GM


----------



## A1Kaid

Aghar app kathaa ho "Kashmir banagaa Pakistan" phir "put your money where your mouth is."

And show Kashmir the same interest and love you show for Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad in terms of infrastructure development and investment and care for the people. Kashmir is a very strategic place and must be developed with ultra high precision and quality and it's development is highly important, neglecting it is horrible and shameful.


Damn right.


----------



## Omar1984

A1Kaid said:


> Guy's what I find annoying and irritating is that all this major infrastructure and business development is concentrated in Lahore, Islamabad, and Karachi, obviously we must develop our major urban centers.
> 
> 
> But Pakistan needs to develop Azad Kashmir!
> 
> They are building all these buildings here and there but they are neglecting Azad Kashmir.
> 
> 
> Please tell me about the major infrastructure projects going on in Azad Kashmir? Pakistan must develop that area too.
> 
> 
> My mood:
> 
> P.S Mai saay kathaa hu.



This is the only picture I could find of PC hotel in Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir that they built last year:








Also they are a building a bridge in Azad Kashmir like the one in Abbottabad:


----------



## moha199

A1Kaid said:


> Guy's what I find annoying and irritating is that all this major infrastructure and business development is concentrated in Lahore, Islamabad, and Karachi, obviously we must develop our major urban centers.
> 
> 
> But Pakistan needs to develop Azad Kashmir!
> 
> They are building all these buildings here and there but they are neglecting Azad Kashmir.
> 
> 
> Please tell me about the major infrastructure projects going on in Azad Kashmir? Pakistan must develop that area too.
> 
> 
> My mood:
> 
> P.S Mai saay kathaa hu.



Brother Azad Kashmire is more urban area its alot costly to invest there then Punjab, Plus its still a disputed terrirtory which means it's a extreamly risk investment, ZK is to the north of Pakistan were Punjab is the center and karachi is the port and the oldest city Islamabad being the capital this is how the development goes i believes, Between Pakistani's when we controle the entire kashmire region then we will definatly work there gently " my remarks on Kashmire was internal thinking of Pakistan so please don't dictate on this thanks"


----------



## moha199

glomex said:


> The thread gives some great information about Pakistan's infrastructure developement. This gave me some additional knowledge about some excellent projects being undertaken.
> I believed that there was a significant amount work being done...and this thread confirms tat.....
> 
> By the way you guys might want to repost or edit some of the images ...I could not view around 30% of the posted pics.
> 
> Cheers
> GM



can you pleased name the post number so we can assist you thanks


----------



## Omar1984

A1Kaid said:


> Aghar app kathaa ho "Kashmir banagaa Pakistan" phir "put your money where your mouth is."
> 
> And show Kashmir the same interest and love you show for Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad in terms of infrastructure development and investment and care for the people. Kashmir is a very strategic place and must be developed with ultra high precision and quality and it's development is highly important, neglecting it is horrible and shameful.
> 
> 
> Damn right.




I think for now Pakistan plans to keep Azad Kashmir and Northern Areas green and beautiful like Allah made it. We have to concentrate on cities that can help our economy Gwadar, Karachi, and of course the capital Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Moha199 & Omar1984 you guys are doing such a great job with these pic's me looking at them brings joy to my soul thx brothers keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

glomex said:


> The thread gives some great information about Pakistan's infrastructure developement. This gave me some additional knowledge about some excellent projects being undertaken.
> I believed that there was a significant amount work being done...and this thread confirms tat.....
> 
> By the way you guys might want to repost or edit some of the images ...I could not view around 30&#37; of the posted pics.
> 
> Cheers
> GM



and you are surprised we don't like you, arrogant indian, even though you don't have much to be proud of . hello ?you will alway be a developing country like we are for a very very long time,you have 1.1B indian....


----------



## moha199

TOPGUN said:


> Moha199 & Omar1984 you guys are doing such a great job with these pic's me looking at them brings joy to my soul thx brothers keep up the good work!



Pleasure is OURS


----------



## glomex

aimarraul said:


> and you are surprised we don't like you, arrogant indian, even though you don't have much to be proud of . hello ?you will alway be a developing country like we are for a very very long time,you have 1.1 indian....



Mr ......I am proud of my Country Just like you are proud of yours.......so please mind your language.......We always want to be a developing nation...because it keeps us growing......and brings more investment....


My post here was in appreciation of the efforts put in by some Pakistani friends.....if you don't like it you can flag it of to the moderators....


Its the presence of people like you on both sides that has caused much disharmony between two nations.......


----------



## A1Kaid

Omar1984 said:


> This is the only picture I could find of PC hotel in Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir that they built last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]





Yaar Hotels are for foreign tourist. *What about something for the people*, what about a major modern high-tech University with modern international standard facilities? Or at least modern hospitals, and the development of commercial centers and schools and institutions that train workers in different professions.


Seriously Pakistan has and I mean has to develop at least one major city in Kashmir, Muzzafrabad is lacking.




"Plus its still a disputed terrirtory which means it's a extreamly risk investment"-Moha


Yaar the same argument can be made for NWFP, we are fighting the Taliban there and it is an extremely risky and quite dangerous still. But you know what, if we had developed NWFP and build modern schools and institutions we could have ward off much of the Talibanization of the area, through economic development.

We could have increased employment we could have given people an opportunity for a better life.

Yes there are always risks and danger and this is how it will be for some time for our nation, but we cannot allow danger to dictate or prevent us from developing all areas of Pakistan, also Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

This is Fasalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glomex

Let me help you guys...

Muzaffarabad Hospital construction in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199




----------



## A1Kaid

Anyways I will let you guys get back to posting some pictures of the development in Pakistan, just wanted to share my thoughts. By the way you guys may have the last words if you wish.


Later...


----------



## aimarraul

glomex said:


> Its the presence of people like you on both sides that has caused much disharmony between two nations.......



........it's chinese fault again...... if china support 10% anti-india group like you "help" dalai-s***,you would be in hell everyday.....


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glomex

aimarraul said:


> ........it's chinese fault again...... if china support 10&#37; anti-india group like you "help" dalai-s***,you would be in hell everyday.....



Are you educated enough to understand the meaning Of the phrase "people like you"....


People like you...The hate mongers are present all over the world....and people who share your mindset are present in India and Pakistan ....and because of people like you...There will be no peace in the world....

Sorry for going off topic guys...but ...could't help it ...with this gentleman on board...things became the way they are.....

All of you can read my first post on this thread...and then shout at me if you want....


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Dude i am proud of my Country today, This nation of our is raising dispite all the problems surrounds us, We are bashed left to right and we are protrayed like we are located in africa but when you see that our nations is still rising for the better future, I love our army which keeps things moving for us somehow Thanks Allah amin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Kashmire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Queta


----------



## aimarraul

glomex said:


> Are you educated enough to understand the meaning Of the phrase "people like you"....
> 
> 
> People like you...The hate mongers are present all over the world....and people who share your mindset are present in India and Pakistan ....and because of people like you...There will be no peace in the world....
> 
> Sorry for going off topic guys...but ...could't help it ...with this gentleman on board...things became the way they are.....
> 
> All of you can read my first post on this thread...and then shout at me if you want....



thanks to your aggressive and malicious govt&#65292;people like me will always be exist


----------



## Omar1984

Kohinoor One Mall, Faisalabad


----------



## moha199

Peshawer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glomex

aimarraul said:


> thanks to your aggressive and malicious govt&#65292;people like me will always be exist



Go ahead enjoy your existence....because thats all you can do.....Just Exist.... don't do anything ...just exist...like a parasite.....

Now please don't spoil the thread...and move your hate to some other thread....


----------



## Omar1984

Burj Al Gwadar a GDA approved project of 1600 sq yds against NOC# 06/07/BPC/COMM/GDA dated 17/02/2007 with superb construction and state of the art finishes is located on main Gwadar Development Authority 264 ft. wide existing Air Port road. Where electricity, telephone, water & gas facilities already exists. Burj Al Gwadar is in the middle of existing airport & deep seaport.

Burj Al Gwadar is on a walking distance from Gwadar Port Authority Civic Centre (inaugurated by Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz) and Super Market, Future Stock Exchange, Expo Centre. 

Best For:

Import/Export Offices & Buying Houses. 
Banks, Leasing Companies, Insurance Companies. 
Travel Agencies & Custom Clearance & Forwarding Agencies. 
Mobile Shops, IT Market & Electronics. 
Fast Foods. 
Jewellery Shops. 
Display Centres. 
Medical Stores. 
Clothes & Garments. 
Leather & Shoe Market. 
Chinese (Product) Market. 
Features:

World Class Construction. 
Imported Tile Flooring (Granite And Marble Flooring). 
Ideally Located At The Heart Of The City. 
Complete Security System. 
Cable TV. 
Modern Elevators. 
Fire Alarm System And Fire Fighting Equipment. 
Close Circuit Security Cameras. 
Generators For Common Areas. 
Latest Public Address System. 
Customer Service Desk 
Round The Clock Maintenance Staff. 
High Speed Internet Facility. 
Covered Car Parking For Allottes. 
Sufficient Car Parking For Visitors.






Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

I thought Pakistan have talibans in rawalpindi and it was falling hahaha




Cinepex Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Pace Towers




Current construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Becarefull buddy hahah awwwwww


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Vogue Tower




Construction site:


----------



## moha199




----------



## Hasnain2009

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Center Point
> 
> 
> Render:



*New renders of center point karachi!*



















Underconstruction Pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Omar1984

Gwadar Golden Palms

Spanning over 1000 acres of land, the Gwadar Golden Palms is the zealous vision of Mr. Sadruddin Hashwani, after Zaver Pearl Continental Hotel at Gwadar. Surrounded by the pristine beauty of the Makran coastline, the township is one of most prominent projects situated at the western end of the city, and overlooking the Gwadar West Bay. Surrounding the harbor is a series of zones, with commercial, residential and amenity areas, the Gwadar Golden Palm is the symbol of Gwadar's meteoric rise and the grand intent of our truly unprecedented master plan.

Meinhardt, a Singapore based urban design company, has planned The Golden Palms with a meticulous attention to every detail.

Gwadar Golden Palms promises a wealth of quality amenities, breathtaking vistas, embodying the expectations of the modern professional and luxurious lifestyle to cater to the needs of the future residents of the city.

The scheme is divided into four quadrants or Zones, named after four palm families:

* Orania
* Scheelea
* Areca
* Salacca

Gwadar Golden Palms is an unprecedented offering at an unimaginable scale. The vision behind the concept is to create a world class destination for residents, visitors and businessmen.

ALLOCATION OF LAND

TOTAL AREA: 1000 ACRES



Residential Plots 51&#37;
Commercial Plots 6%
Amenities 10%
Road, Lanes & Green Strips 33%

LOCATION :





Construction:


----------



## moha199

gzWRhoew2vE[/media] - Karachi Waterfront

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Omer can you see my posts coz some people are complaining


----------



## moha199

gzWRhoew2vE[/media] - Karachi Waterfront


----------



## Hasnain2009

]*Saima BrigdeView Luxury Apartments and Showrooms*

*Salient Features:*

	4 and 5 rooms luxury apartments
	8 High speed elevators
	4 Floors reserved for Car parking
	24hrs Hi-tech security  CCTV
	Childrens play area
	Gymnasium
	Snooker & table tennis court
	Intercom system
	Fire fighting system
	Private cable system
	Standby generators for uninterrupted power supply

*Renderings:*










*Location:*






Underconstruction Pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

glomex said:


> Go ahead enjoy your existence....because thats all you can do.....Just Exist.... don't do anything ...just exist...like a parasite.....
> 
> Now please don't spoil the thread...and move your hate to some other thread....



then why are you following my post like the maggot ,it's a Pakistan forum, i never expected indian was everywhere here&#65292;and i never expected some indian would pretend to be a chinese or pakiatani to play dirty, i was here to the thanks 20000 donation camps from our friends


----------



## moha199

^^^^^^^^^^^^^bro please stop it now, I see your point and only thing you can do is just to let go and stick to the topic


----------



## moha199

thanks Omer and you are doing the best aswell


----------



## Hasnain2009

Icon Tower Karachi - 60fl - Under construction

]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Bahria Town (Bahria Orchad) completed a few months ago, heres some pictures when it was under final stages of construction:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

ISLAMABAD | Telecom Tower | Commercial | 24fl | Topped Out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

The Centaurus Islamabad



Construction Updates 17-June

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

National Monument or Pakistan Monument

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

sorry guys its development thread but i couldn't resist this picture Mashah Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

General Post Office Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199




----------



## AliFarooq

*Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

moha199 said:


> sorry guys its development thread but i couldn't resist this picture Mashah Allah



wow,wow,wow.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Pearl Dune Karachi

]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Part of Bahria Town in Lahore after construction was completed:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> *Islamabad*




Truly Amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Corporate City Karachi

Renders





















U/C Pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

been to bharia town pretty relaxing place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

View attachment ddd280d1032e9151431ec6fee6497c2f.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

More of Lahore:


----------



## Hasnain2009

UBL Tower Karachi

Render






Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

Sofitel Tower Karachi - U/C


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

LAHORE | Times Square - Emerald, Sapphire, Diamond | 25fl | PRO


----------



## moha199

Karachi Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Karachi Financial Towers - 65fl - U/C


















Updates

Construction site of KFT is visible in this pic!! We can see piling machines on right side of pic!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

images from inside khewra salt mine, world's second largest salt mine. everything inside is made exclusively from salt bricks. khewra salt mine is in Jhelum District, Punjab, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

KASB Altitude Karachi - 32fl - U/C

Renders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul

View attachment aaa6381f5775e4f89c134b44572e300b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Port Grand Food Street Karachi(Aisa's Biggest Food Street)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Some ports of Pakistan:





Gwadar Port








Karachi Port











Port Qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

Creek Vistas Karachi - 12 Towers - Topped Out






Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

THIS THREAD IS MOSTLY FOR DEVELOPMENT PICTURES AND NOT THE NATURAL BEAUTY LOL PLEASE, IT IS MY HUMBLE REQUEST ON THE LIGHTER NOTE THANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

@Omar1984, aimarraul, moha199

Thanks for the great pics of Great Pakistan!!


----------



## moha199

You are welcome, Thanks to you too Hasnain you are the best too lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Creek Marina Karachi - 8 Towers

Seaview:






Aerial View:






Night View:






Club House:






Site Plan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

moha199 said:


> You are welcome, Thanks to you too Hasnain you are the best too lol



Thanks again!


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

It Tower Karachi - 47fl - 185m - U/C

Renders























IT Tower Karachi Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

The Karakoram Highway (KKH) (&#1588;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1585;&#1605;, Chinese: &#20013;&#24052;&#20844;&#36335 is the highest paved international road in the world. It connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountain range, through the Khunjerab Pass, at an altitude of 4,693 m/15,397 ft. as confirmed by both SRTM and multiple GPS readings. It connects China's Xinjiang region with Pakistan's Northern Areas and also serves as a popular tourist attraction. It is also referred to as National Highway 35 or N35. Due to its high elevation and the difficult conditions in which it was constructed, it is also referred to as the "Ninth Wonder of the World."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xebex

Looking great pakistan. All pakistan need to do now is to wipe out all the extremist elements from its territory( which blows up everything u built), that way u can develope more than this.good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

xebex said:


> Looking great pakistan. All pakistan need to do now is to wipe out all the extremist elements from its territory( which blows up everything u built), that way u can develope more than this.good luck.



Ahh i think we have been working on that plan lol  with GODs will we will make it happen


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad:







Construction:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Communist

Good job Omar, Moha and aimarraul.... 

Keep this thread alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi:



View attachment c520602a2f3c286c6a047853297eac9a.jpg



Under construction:

View attachment 0913a5ff30a02501a902f2738578ece7.jpg


View attachment 0eada770f139a25d981f9e69f0b63af1.jpg


View attachment c58de7b9ae1a5773f0c40771a3fa4151.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore: Defence Raya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Jihad

My humble thanks to all who contributed and posted development and greenery pics of Pakistan.
I've enjoyed every single of these pictures, scrolled through every page, it was a delight, felt like a ride going through this thread, thank you so much, seeing these pictures makes me want to go to Pakistan so badly, I want to visit all of these places, Mashallah alot is being constructed and built, but at the same time, let us hope that our beautiful nature and greenery remains intact, and by the looks of these pictures, that is indeed the case.
Keep them coming boys, the more pages of development pictures, the better it is because that would mean that ALOT is being developed right now in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad: National Art Gallery (Construction Completed)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AliFarooq

Islamabad Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Present Pakistan:


----------



## Omar1984

AliFarooq said:


> Islamabad Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhf4tzqKM6k[/media] - NIIA.mpg



The name of that airport is now been changed to Benzair Bhutto International Airport, but its still the same project just the name has been changed.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Love the video Omar1984 thx brother!


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

Whats the latest development on Metro Rail in Lahore - Lahore Rapid Mass Transit ? Any updates ?


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Pakistan is very B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!



I never realized how beautiful. Old buildings plus modern ones. In the USA Pakistan is portrayed as a "backwards, mullah-ridden, Taliban desert", but this is false. Every day Pakistan is becoming more modern (with Chinese help of course!), and Europe is just being ENVIOUS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Coolyo

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Pakistan is very B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!
> 
> 
> 
> I never realized how beautiful. Old buildings plus modern ones. In the USA Pakistan is portrayed as a "backwards, mullah-ridden, Taliban desert", but this is false. Every day Pakistan is becoming more modern (with Chinese help of course!), and Europe is just being ENVIOUS.



Pakistan is doing great with or without any foreign help... But we recognize our true allies over our fake ones.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

aimarraul said:


>



To all fellow Pakistani brothers and sisters: 

YOUR COUNTRY IS BEAUTIFUL, BUT PEOPLE IN THE WEST DO NOT KNOW THAT.

May I suggest you make movies and videos and distribute it freely on Internet, so the wrong impression that Pakistan is an undeveloped, backwards country is shattered! Please post more photos, I enjoy them very much and I know many others do as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Pakistan is very B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!
> 
> 
> 
> I never realized how beautiful. Old buildings plus modern ones. In the USA Pakistan is portrayed as a "backwards, mullah-ridden, Taliban desert", but this is false. Every day Pakistan is becoming more modern (with Chinese help of course!), and Europe is just being ENVIOUS.



Theres many propaganda made against Pakistan in the media. I wish more people would visit the capital city, Islamabad, and experience Pakistan on their own.

If you want to have the entire Pakistan experience you have to visit Lahore and Karachi as well, but seriously whenever I visit Islamabad I dont even feel like im in a 3rd world country. We come from a beautiful country and Pakistan has lots of potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Sam Dhanraj said:


> Whats the latest development on Metro Rail in Lahore - Lahore Rapid Mass Transit ? Any updates ?



*Mega roads development projects to continue*
Published: June 17, 2009 

LAHORE - The Punjab government has announced to continue the mega projects of development of roads including Lahore Ring Road (LRR), Sialkot-Lahore Motorway (SLM) and Lahore Rapid Mass Transit System (LRMTS) costing Rs 26 billion to develop infrastructure sector in financial year 2009-10. 
The projects of Lahore Ring Road and Lahore Rapid Mass Transit System will cater for urban transportation and mass transit needs in the provincial metropolis while the Sialkot-Lahore Motorway project will provide an expressway link between Lahore and Sialkot, which is considered as main hub for producing internationally recognised sports and surgical goods and is also planned to have an emerging industrial zone in its vicinity. 
The Lahore Ring Road (LRR) project launched in November 2004 consists of two phases ie, northern and southern arcs of the circumferential road. It is designed as a three-lane dual carriageway with outer and inner shoulders including interchanges at major road-crossings at various locations. The first phase of the LRR extends over 43 km road and comprises 19 construction packages (including nine interchanges). The second phase will consist of southern arc traversing a new corridor linking Ferozepur Road and Shahpur interchanges, and finally connecting to the northern arc via Saggian Interchange for completing the peripheral loop. 
The Sialkot-Lahore Motorway (SLM) project takes off from Kharian, traverse through Sambrial/Sialkot and will terminate at the Lahore Ring Road (6 km east of Niazi Chowk interchange). This motorway en-route will serve many towns and intersect several important roads like Sialkot-Wazirabad-Daska-Gujranwala, Pasrur-Gujranwala, Eminabad-Gujranawala and Narowal-Muridke. Six interchanges, six flyovers and a number of underpasses have been proposed on this motorway. Ultimately, its connection with M2 and N5' near Kala Shah Kaku will further enhance its utility. 
Mega roads development projects to continue | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Omar1984 said:


> Theres many propaganda made against Pakistan in the media. I wish more people would visit the capital city, Islamabad, and experience Pakistan on their own.
> 
> If you want to have the entire Pakistan experience you have to visit Lahore and Karachi as well, but seriously whenever I visit Islamabad I dont even feel like im in a 3rd world country. We come from a beautiful country and Pakistan has lots of potential.



One question brother: Is Pakistan 'conservative' like Saudi Arabia. I heard it's against the law for PDA (public display of affection) in SA. How is it in Pakistan? in the countryside?


----------



## Omar1984

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> One question brother: Is Pakistan 'conservative' like Saudi Arabia. I heard it's against the law for PDA (public display of affection) in SA. How is it in Pakistan? in the countryside?



It depends where you go. Islamabad, Lahore, and Karachi are liberal. Some cities in our western provinces are conservative. Northern Areas (near the China border) is moderate.

If you have a girlfriend and hold her hand in the street no one will mind in liberal and moderate areas.

Also Pakistan is not like Saudi Arabia, Pakistani women drive and its their choice if they want to cover their hair or not, but again in rural areas especially near Pak-Afghan border its different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

China keen to participate in steel and infrastructure sector in Pakistan

Wednesday, 24 Jun 2009

APP reported that Chinas key enterprises have expressed their deep desire for the participation in various mega projects in Pakistan. They expressed their commitment during separate meetings with Minister for Investment Senator Waqar Ahmed Khan on Monday.

These Chinese corporations expressed strong wiliness for participation in development of proposed new coastal city in Sindh province, Housing and Town Planning, Real Estate, infrastructure, coal and gas fields and power generation, alternative energy, expansion of Karachi Steel Mills as well as participation for bidding in projects for privatization.

The President of Metallurgical Corporation of China Shen Heting while expressing deep satisfaction on carrying out smooth operation in Pakistan on its projects including in Sandak expressed his keenness for the expansion of Karachi Steel Mills as well as real estate business.

He said that the MCC has submitted its proposals for its expansion some 12&#8209;13 years back, but it was not materialized because of its privatization, but we still willing to enhance its production capacity in two phases.

The Managing Director of SINOTECH Mr Jin Guangming in a meeting with Minister Waqar Ahmed said that his corporation expressed keen desire for setting up of 250 MW Thermal power generation unit, participation in privatization of various units and infrastructure development as well as generation of power through wind energy. *He further said that SINOTECH also submitted a report on development of Karachi Mass Transit Project and willing to work on this gigantic project.*

Minister Mr Waqar exchanged views in details on these projects that SINOTECH has focused for Pakistan. He said in view of the growing demand and fluctuation of oil prices, he would suggest finding out ways and means to generate electricity through coal or gas as there was abundance of coal reserves in Sind Province.

On generation of wind energy, the minister briefed Mr Jin and said that government of Pakistan has formulated a comprehensive policy in this regard. Welcoming Chinese side for participation in the privatization of various units, minister said that in free economy the role of Government of Pakistan is like a facilitator and his doors area always opened for them for any assistance.

Steel Guru : China keen to participate in steel and infrastructure sector in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Hey guys any news on the karachi transit train? any news on that project ?


----------



## Omar1984

TOPGUN said:


> Hey guys any news on the karachi transit train? any news on that project ?



*CDGK, govt rift causes delay in CNG bus project*
By: Ramzan Chandio | Published: June 24, 2009 

KARACHI - The differences between Karachi Mass Transit and Sindh Mass Transit of provincial government is one of the major causes behind delay in the implementation of the CNG bus project in the province. 
However, the delay in the establishment of high-pressure gas filling stations in the metropolis is another reason for non-implementation of this much-awaited project under which 4,000 CNG buses are to run in Karachi and other cities of the province. 
Provincial Minister for Transport, Akhtar Hussain Jadoon, informed said this during question-hour session in the Sindh Assembly on Tuesday. 
He also answered queries from members of the Sindh Assembly about the CNG buses project. 
To a question from Ms. Husna Aftab of MQM, Akhtar Jadoon replied that the proposed CNG bus project was to be funded by federal government. The Sindh government has sent a requisite of public transport to federal government, he said, adding that due to technical problems this project was facing some delay. *He further said the CDGK has prepared its own Karachi Mass Transit Project, while Transport Department of provincial government is prepared by Sindh Mass Transit Project at provincial level. 
&#8220;The Sindh government wants that Karachi Mass Transit Project of CDGK should be part of provincial department. *This variation of projects at two tiers of governments is the major reason behind delay in the implementation of CNG bus project. Now it will be initiated through National Mass Transit for Sindh province&#8221;, the minister said.

CDGK, govt rift causes delay in CNG bus project | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

I hope China joins in the Karachi mass transit project so the project can speed up, but the differences between the City District Government Karachi and Sindh Provincial Government is whats really causing the dealy in the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aimarraul

View attachment 239cd8efdfbb9a62c3a32918ab7470bf.jpg





http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii109/traPPed_2008
[IMG]http://www.views.pk/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/sea-view-karachi.jpg/CreekVistaEnormousPic.jpg?t=1240840587[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009

Kot Addu Power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salik

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Pakistan is very B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!
> 
> 
> 
> I never realized how beautiful. Old buildings plus modern ones. In the USA Pakistan is portrayed as a "backwards, mullah-ridden, Taliban desert", but this is false. *Every day Pakistan is becoming more modern (with Chinese help of course*!), and Europe is just being ENVIOUS.





What are you trying to prove Pakistanis are unable to do any thing without the help of China? God helps those who help themselves and Chinese cannot help us if we are not willing to stand on our feet. They are not feeding us neither are we infant child who can do nothing without the help of others


Yes we are proud of having such a great friend the Chinabut Chinese do not say on any forum that they are helping in Pakistans developmentthey never show off ever this is not their nature.


What I smell here a high level of trolling is going on herewell Mr. whatever you are I will try to check each and every post of yours and see whats your agenda hereok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Salik said:


> What are you trying to prove Pakistanis are unable to do any thing without the help of China? God helps those who help themselves and Chinese cannot help us if we are not willing to stand on our feet. They are not feeding us neither are we infant child who can do nothing without the help of others&#8230;
> 
> 
> Yes we are proud of having such a great friend the China&#8230;but Chinese do not say on any forum that they are helping in Pakistan&#8217;s development&#8230;they never show off ever this is not their nature.
> 
> 
> What I smell here a high level of trolling is going on here&#8230;well Mr. whatever you are I will try to check each and every post of yours and see what&#8217;s your agenda here&#8230;ok



China has helped Pakistan and is still helping Pakistan a lot with Pakistan's infrastructure, we are very thankful to China..but most of Pakistan's development and infrastructure have been developed by our Pakistanis on their own. We all know before the 1960's Islamabad was nothing but a forest, our Pakistanis built Islamabad from the ground up and now we are building Gwadar from the ground up... but we have our friend's, China's, help in Gwadar development that we didnt have when we were building Islamabad in the 1950's-1960's.


Yes Pakistanis are fully capable of developing their country on their own, but it wouldn't hurt to have a little help from our friends....it will only speed up the development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan's new Wagah Border Gate:














Minar-e-Pakistan, Lahore:


----------



## alirulesall123

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan's new Wagah Border Gate:



Dear God what the Hell is that abomination?! That looks like the entrance to a madressa...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

^ I rather be in a madressa than be in the other side of the wagah border


----------



## Omar1984

Citi Towers







Indus Valley School of Art & Architecture, Karachi







PIC Towers







Aga Khan Higher Secondary School in Gilgit, Northern Areas




Habib Bank Plaza, Karachi







Citibank, Islamabad




Liberty Heights


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Looks like construction work is going well.

This is the render of that project:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Great to see progress.

Here's the render of the project:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AliFarooq

*Lahore Expo Centre*







1fJEo2BqDWA[/media] - Expo Center Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Mayor Karachi Mustafa Kamal inspecting the work of underpass and flyover at shara-e-Quaiden part of Signal Free Corridor-III on 25th June.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009

Koragi Road DHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Mayor Karachi Mustafa Kamal inspecting the work of Karachi Institute of Heart Diseases on 25th June.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasnain2009

*City Mayor inspecting the work of a new 13 km road, connecting Super Highway to Shara-e-Faisal on 17th June. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Jail Chorangi Flyover part of Signal Free Corridor-III *
















-------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

karachi has developed a lot in last couple of years. all credit goes to this one guy; Mustafa Kamal.

^^ husnain do u know wats up with the port grand food street? i really wanna go there and enjoy some gud pakistani food when i go to pakistan this summer


----------



## Hasnain2009

ajpirzada said:


> karachi has developed a lot in last couple of years. all credit goes to this one guy; Mustafa Kamal.
> 
> ^^ husnain do u know wats up with the port grand food street? i really wanna go there and enjoy some gud pakistani food when i go to pakistan this summer



I visited it before a month, and i think it will be completed on time(14 Aug)


*25 June!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

This website is a good place to educate ourselves on each other's countries. I NEVER SEE ANYTHING LIKE THIS SHOWN in America. Keep up the good work! Soon we will approach a truly Multi-Polar World.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad May 31: Labourers busy in construction work of Jinnah Avenue flyover.








Lahore June 13: Labourers busy in carpeting the Madar-e-Millat road at Township. APP photo by Muhammad Ramzan


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad:


----------



## Omar1984

May 03 - A view of Telecom Tower, Islamabad Stock Exchange Towers and Faisal Mosque Islamabad, APP photo by Abid Zia.


----------



## Omar1984

May 06 : The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has stepped up the efforts to build its new secretariat, to provide all the service to the residents under single roof as the design of the project has already been finalized. APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Benazir Bhutto (New Islamabad) International Airport, Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Key Data:
> Order Year 2005
> Project Type New greenfield airport
> Location Islamabad, Pakistan
> Estimated Investment $400m, PKR37bn
> Completion 20112012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhf4tzqKM6k[/media] - NIIA.mpg



Construction of new Islamabad airport to be completed by end of 2011 
By Iftikhar A. Khan 
Saturday, 27 Jun, 2009 | 03:34 AM PST 

ISLAMABAD, June 26: The National Assembly was informed on Friday that the construction work on new Islamabad International Airport will be completed by the end of 2011. 

Defence Minister Chaudhry Ahmed Mukhtar told the house that the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) had already acquired 3,200 acres of land for the airport near Fatehjang, about 20 kilometres from Zero Point in Islamabad and 23 kilometres from Saddar in Rawalpindi. 

Mr Mukhtar said the CAA was completing this project on self-finance basis and had provided over Rs5 billion in the current financial year. 

Official sources said an additional 400 acres had also been acquired to build two runways for the first green-field airport in Pakistan. 

There will be two 4,000-foot-long runways for largest and heaviest aircraft, though initially only one will be used for operations and the other will be retained as an emergency runway. 

The project was announced in January 2005 after a 10-year delay due to political changes in the country and construction began in April 2007, when funding became available.The new airport will eventually replace the overloaded Benazir Bhutto airport at Chaklala, providing better access for the Northern Areas, NWFP, Federally Administered Tribal Areas and Azad Kashmir. 

The airport will be constructed in two phases. The first will involve the construction of taxiways, aprons and other airside infrastructure, and the second will see car parking for 2,000 vehicles, a covered plaza area for 200 cars, a control tower, maintenance hangar, a 15-gate terminal with 10 remote gates, 42 immigration counters, nine baggage claim carousels, 12 X-ray machines, and also office and administration facilities. 

There will also be a hotel, convention centre, duty-free shops, airside mall, business centre, food court, leisure facilities and banks at the new terminal. 

The airport will have an 180,000 metre square modular terminal building which will initially be able to handle nine million passengers a year. 

There will also be a cargo complex capable of handling 100,000 tons a year, four rapid-exit taxiways, a special parking area for hijacked aircraft, apron parking sufficient for the contact stands, underground cable network, parking for ground handling vehicles, secure cargo areas and major airport road infrastructure. 

The design of the new terminal building will be an architecturally significant one for Pakistan, producing a national icon for the country. 

The design will also be sustainable and environmentally sound with use of natural daylight for main lighting and sun shading to cut cooling costs as well as an intelligent main roof (water conservation) and an elongated driveway length front portal (better views and more light). 

The terminal will also make full use of traditional Islamic geometric patterns in its design. 

The modular terminal building will have a linear pier on each side and a centre pier extending out to serve the boarding gates. 

The international and domestic halls will be located together under the main roof, which will be a simple trapezoid cantilevered from one of the two side piers with a cantilevered mesh screen trellis defining the exposed roof edge and attaching to a row of columns close to the ground. 

The then president Pervez Musharraf had performed the groundbreaking ceremony of the $400 million modern airport project in April 2007, which he said would prove as a step forward to turn Pakistan into a major regional hub for trade, tourism and communication. 

DAWN.COM | National | Construction of new Islamabad airport to be completed by end of 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

They won't let any one near the construction site, can't find any updates on it.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199

Man Pakistan is so Beautiful Mashah Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hasnain2009

*ISLOO - The Beautiful!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asq

All those who talk of doom and gloom
Are nothing more than stick on broom


A poem by me about my Pakistan


Crescent and star of our flag.
Green and white are its tags.
Two symbols dear to our hearts.
We live for it and it will make us smart.
I love it valley's, rivers and its peaks.
Those have grandeur that loudly speak.
It is calling me and I can hear the beat.
It is a rhythm my heart loves, longs to retreat.
One day when I am feeble and feeling weak.
My Pakistan will take me, that is what i seek.
I will lye in his cradle and be deep in its lap.
It will rock me, sing me, with its arms wrap.
I will sleep until the day of eternity and judgment.
Waken by Allah's command, be in atonement.
Pakistan will live till the day of reckoning.
We may come and go, for ever it will be flourishing.
we are the one by our actions, make it nourishing.
To make or break a land people are its power.
Those who take, not give, are like beasts who devour.
So my countrymen, think not what Pakistan can do for you.
Think what you can do for Pakistan, it will benefit you.

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## inayatali

"Inshallah" Pakistan will be Prosperous and Developed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Mangla View Resort in Jhelum District, Punjab, Pakistan.








Construction progress:


----------



## Omar1984

Creek City Marina, Karachi

Render:









Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

PakTurk International Schools & Colleges with campuses in Islamabad, Karachi, Lahore and Peshawar.

In the words of Mr. Kamil Ture, Director Education, &#8220;As, PAKTURK ICEF, we are delighted to have commenced the new academic year in our new campuses, where we have a comprehensive prospect and improved facilities to give our students a finer learning experience. This vision has long started to yield fruits as the year 2008 so far has been the landscape of our students&#8217; outstanding achievements at national and international competitions. As PakTurk educational institutions are expanding further to develop into brand names of quality education in and out of Pakistan, we crown our academic achievements with sound character education. We aspire to commence the construction of our new Quetta Campus in a very near future to provide better educational prospects and facilities to our students&#8221;.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:





The construction of the Centaurus is also visible in this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Benazir Bhutto (New Islamabad) International Airport, Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Key Data:
> Order Year 2005
> Project Type New greenfield airport
> Location Islamabad, Pakistan
> Estimated Investment $400m, PKR37bn
> Completion 20112012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhf4tzqKM6k[/media] - NIIA.mpg




Tuesday, June 30, 2009


Islamabad

More than 20 per cent construction work of airside infrastructure of the new Islamabad International Airport which includes pavement works (Runway, Taxiway, Apron etc.) has already been completed as commenced in August last year and this airport will become functional by the end of 2011.

According to a senior official of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), Phase-I of the project which includes site preparatory and earth works has already been completed in April last year. According to details, the new Islamabad International Airport is being constructed at Tarnol-Fateh Jang road equipped with all facilities of international standard and would be completed in the stipulated period as set end of 2011.

Regarding work progress, the official said that the ground for construction of Terminal Building and allied facilities was currently being levelled/graded. The entire project is planning to be completed as per schedule, he added.

All the required land measuring 3200 acres has already been acquired by CAA for the new Islamabad International Airport which is located at Pind Ranjha near Fateh Jang, some 20 km from Zero-point Islamabad and 23 km from Saddar, Rawalpindi.It is a self-financing project of the Civil Aviation Authority and more than 54 billion rupees were allocated in CAAs annual development programme for the construction of this airport.

When asked about the details of the airports construction work, he said that the airport is being constructed in two phases involves the construction of taxiways, aprons and other airside infrastructure besides construction of a large car parking for 2,000 vehicles, a covered plaza area for 200 cars, a control tower, maintenance hangar, a 15-gate terminal with ten remote gates, 42 immigration counters, nine baggage claim carousels, 12 X-ray machines, and also office and administration facilities. Two runways of the new airport to be used simultaneously for domestic and international operation.

There will also be a hotel, convention centre, duty-free shops, airside mall, business centre, food court, leisure facilities and banks at the new terminal, he said. New Islamabad International Airport would guarantee the development and prosperity of the area and would be a milestone in the history of Civil Aviation. All latest facilities would be provided for passengers and air companies, adding that modern facilities and new techniques would be used for the construction of Airport Complex, he told APP. He hoped that the new airport would be one of the best airports in Asia and congratulated the designers and workers on the initiation of this huge project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

By Trekker787

Overview of Islamabad 










Road to Pir Sohawa





Restaurant at Pir Sohawa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009

Ishaq Enterprises

*Designed by:* Meinhardt
*Status:* Proposed
*Developers:* Ishaq Enterprises
*Contractors:* N/A
*Marketed by:* N/A
*Building Type:* Commercial + Office
*Height:* N/A
*Floors Above Ground:* 47
*Floors Under Ground:* N/A
*Shopping Floors:* 3
*Office Floors:* 44
*Parking Floors:* N/A
*Location:* Karachi

*Render:*



*Description:*

A high quality commercial project comprising 2-level showroom floors, a state-of-the-art office tower, restaurants, recreational deck, and multi-level basement / podium carparks, with a gross floor area of about 1,200,000 sq.ft.

The scope of services includes the Architecture, Civil, Structural, Mechanical, Electrical Engineering and Project Management / Detailed Supervision during Construction

*Site Plan:* N/A
*Floor Plan:* N/A
*Model:* N/A
*Website:* Meinhardt
*Cost:* N/A
*Construction Date:* N/A
*Completion Date:* N/A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Update (1st July):*

*Al-Tejara Center Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Islamabad International Airport*

*Construction Update*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 0f70d503eff23b62a47061f72093edf2.jpg


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah joy to my eyes once again as always we love you Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Hasnain2009 said:


> Port Grand Food Street Karachi(Aisa's Biggest Food Street)




Port Grand set to be inaugurated on Aug 14

By: Waqar Hamza | Published: July 03, 2009 

KARCHI - The Port Grand, which is being developed on sea, is Pakistans only short break food and fun destination which is offering an unrivalled selection of attractions for the whole family to enjoy together. It will be inaugurated on August 14, The Nation has learnt.
The General Manager Planning and Development Karachi Port Trust, Brig Jamshed Zaidi, told that it was to be completed in 2007 but has been delayed for 2 years and the reasons including the old bridge which was not sustainable, encroachers were not ready to vacate the place, Hindu community had also put the hurdles and were up to politicise the issue, but now it is ready. 
Talking to The Nation, the Director Operations Port Grand Limited, Shahrukh Khan, said that some 12 to 13,000 people were expected to visit this grand segment all over the Asia which had been built with Rs2 billion. The most interesting thing is that it is designed with latest technology, which has been used in Holland. For security measures we have installed a camera which can smoke any explosive material within the range of 500 meters and make the culprits paralysed through its rays for 30 minutes, thus it is easy to cop with the security issue there, he added. 
Khan said: A tramway is also brought in for 1,200 meters long journey, the best feature of the Port Grand, however, the investment is foreign as there are many companies, which are opening their outlets here, coming to Pakistan for the first time. 
This world-class attraction has been designed and developed by the leading US architects, Nework of New Jersey.
There are the hinterland areas which are a must visit such as the Napiers Tavern, the Port House Galleria, or to get the sense of contemporary lifestyle at places like The Festival Boulevard, Garden Restaurant, Leos Loop, and the Bridge Art Lane.
The visitors are to choose from more than 50 restaurants with an endless variety of ethnic and international style, cuisine, cultivating everything from Gourmet Food, a cheesy steak, to the award winning Nihari and Kebab. The Chaat or fries or Murgh Choolay are as important a part of Karachis street culture as the Rubri.
It includes dining precincts extended along the bridge and through the many wonders like the Central Rotary Park on the mainland, and there is a huge range of shopping choices, styles and experiences.

Port Grand set to be inaugurated on Aug 14 | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore: Opening of Cine Gold Cinema In Bahria Town


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi: Installation of Cameras at Naggin Chourangi Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

CDGK Parking Plaza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Flyover underconstruction near Safari Park.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

*CDGK Parking Plaza*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

nice Posts brothers


----------



## Asif_Ismail

great Work 

Amazing 

Keep It Up


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Signal Free Corridor - III - Karachi*


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Parking Plaza (Before Inaugration)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

Parking Plaza Inaugurated!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Shahra-e-Pakistan (Ayesha Manzil)





Rashid Minhas Road (Gulistan-e-Johar)





Gulistan-e-Johar (Johar Chowrangi)





New M.A. JInnah Road (old pic....part of SFC III)





Sea View

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

Grt pics,..karachi looks great!!!.....keep up the good work,guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Watani

Last place in Pakistan I was, was Karachi. I remember Indian film 'Dil Se' had just released and it was playing all over the place, LOL. Great memories those were, Inshahallah I might visit it again next summer.


----------



## fas

Yes, Mustafa Kamal has done a great job.


----------



## Elmo

Hasnain2009 said:


> I will not be posting development pics any more, bcoz mods have banned me!
> 
> I dont know no why, but they banned my ip!
> 
> This is my last post And i want to thank u all people!
> 
> Take Care!
> Thanks!



Check out: http://www.defence.pk/forums/sugges...hat-wrong-database-defence-pk.html#post424961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Guys check the pace of work!


*25 June*







*10 July!*







Unbelievable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

i have always wondered how this guy manages to finish big projects in only 6 months. after all he also hires the same companies hired by other city govts


----------



## Hasnain2009

ajpirzada said:


> i have always wondered how this guy manages to finish big projects in only 6 months. after all he also hires the same companies hired by other city govts



And this above underpass will be completed in only two months!
And many other projects was completed in 2-3 months, 
Johar Mor Flyover, Askari IV Flyover, Karsaz Flyover and national stadium flyover was completed in 3 months!


----------



## ajpirzada

i was talkin about signal free roads which were completed in 6 months. it was gud to have him as nazim karachi. i wonder wats gonna happen next yr when there wont be any nazims


----------



## Hasnain2009

Did u forget what was happening before him??


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Islamabad*


----------



## Hasnain2009

*Islamabad*


----------



## Hasnain2009

| CENTREPOINT |

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:










Updates as on 18th July 2009


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

View attachment 0064356fbf841a75027e0455309af5ea.jpg


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of the new CNG Buses in Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Port Trust, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

RIM JHIM Tower in Karachi near its completion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Urban Design Development - Central Business District, Karachi 








Sherwani Royal City, Karachi


----------



## Musalman

Where is that church?


----------



## Omar1984

Musalman said:


> Where is that church?



I dont know where did you get that picture from?


----------



## Musalman

Omar1984 said:


> I dont know where did you get that picture from?


Its on the first or second page of this thread


----------



## Omar1984

Musalman said:


> Its on the first or second page of this thread



That was posted by moha199, maybe he can tell us the next time he views this thread.


----------



## Hasnain2009

*28 July, Mustafa Kamal Inaugurating 12.5km long road, from Superhighway to Shahra-e-Faisal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Hasnain, you know what? I have started liking this guy Mustafa Kamal from MQM ...You must be a happy man now..

Nah seriously, only two guys have shown results recently..1 is Mustafa Kamal and other is Shahbaz Sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

raheel1 said:


> Hasnain, you know what? I have started liking this guy Mustafa Kamal from MQM ...You must be a happy man now..
> 
> Nah seriously, only two guys have shown results recently..1 is Mustafa Kamal and other is Shahbaz Sharif.



Mustafa Kamal is given credit for developing Karachi, Nawaz and Shahbaz Sharif are given credit for developing Lahore.

I wish other cities of Pakistan also had a Mustafa Kamal or the Sharif brothers.

If every District Nazim (mayor) or Chief Minister was like Mustafa Kamal and Shahbaz Sharif, imagine how Pakistan would be today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

MashAllah Hasnain bhai Im very impressed with all the pictures and videos you posted on Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

DAWN.COM | Metropolitan | Bull in a bear market

ISLAMABAD: A statue of a charging bull &#8211; hallmark of the aggressive market trend &#8211; has been placed for the first time in Pakistan outside the new building of the Islamabad Stock Exchange (ISE).

Despite being the smallest capital market of Pakistan, the ISE has surpassed the Karachi and Lahore stock market in establishing a state-of-the-art building for itself, which has all the characteristics of a modern complex. 

The ISE building scheduled to be inaugurated by Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani on Friday is not only an addition to the growing skyline of the federal capital, but is was also expected to become a hub of financial sector in Islamabad.

&#8216;Apart from the brokers, we have already received applications for space from all financial institutions, including banks, modaraba, insurance and other relevant fields,&#8217; said ISE secretary Ahmed Noman.

The most attractive feature of the 22-storey building, apart from the bronze statue of the bull, is the largest electronic screen installed anywhere in Pakistan.

The 15-foot high and 10-foot wide screen would not only display the trading activity and investor-related information, but the authorities also have plans to use it screen for public service messages.

Officials said the ISE was in contact with the Islamabad police and the traffic police for display of public awareness messages after the trading hours and on holidays.
However, there was a downside of this large screen, its operation was a costly affair and at a time when the country was facing severe electricity shortage, the trading screen of ISE would consume 324 kilowatt.

While the building has three basements, each with an area of 50,000 square feet, for parking lot for the employees&#8217; vehicles, the planners have not allocated adequate space for the visitors, who were expected to be in hundreds on daily basis when all the offices in the building become operational.

The ISE building has been constructed at the cost of Rs2.5 billion in less than four years and the ISE management has generated all the capital to construct the building.

However, as opposed to the other stock markets, the new ISE building has no trading hall, as trading in the stock markets are no longer held under a single roof.

&#8216;This is an era of virtual stock markets but we need to have a very strong connectivity and smooth power supply as all the work is done on computers,&#8217; said Mr Noman.

In view of high demand for telephone lines and internet connections, special arrangements have been made by the PTCL, which has established a hub of 5,000 lines.

&#8216;The whole building is connected with optic fibre and not a single internet connection is based on copper wires,&#8217; the officials said, adding that the use of advanced technology also had a price tag of Rs250 million, compared to Rs10 million for copper wiring.

The management of the exchange has also spent extensively on the safety measures, claiming that they have the best and the most modern firefighting system in the federal capital.

&#8216;The firefighting system installed in the building cost up to Rs300 million but that was needed in such a large building where so many electronic equipments would be used,&#8217; project director of the building said.

He said adequate measures had been taken to ensure backup electricity supply to the occupants of the building.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Hasnain2009

*A view of the buses with their designated drivers &#8212; Photo by White Star Metropolitan *







Fifty CNG buses on two routes launched Karachi&#8217;s transport woes may not end soon but Monday&#8217;s introduction of a fleet of new CNG buses is clearly a step in the right direction. Fifty CNG buses will ply the roads in the first phase of the scheme, which the City District Government Karachi has not only financed but will also run, and budgetary provisions have reportedly been made for another 100 vehicles. Several positives can be taken from this development. First there is the additional means of transport which commuters sorely need in a mega city where distances are vast and public transport is wholly inadequate. 



Then there is the environmental factor. Overall emissions from CNG vehicles are significantly lower than what their diesel and petrol counterparts produce, and in a city as polluted as Karachi the authorities should consider forcing all public transporters to switch to CNG. That is what happened in New Delhi where pollution levels have fallen dramatically since the law came into effect in 2003. Given honesty of purpose, there is no reason why similar measures cannot be implemented here. A changeover period will be required of course but the cut-off date must be final. 


It is also heartening to see the public sector playing a role again in Karachi&#8217;s transport system. Many believe that the transporters&#8217; lobby has conspired over the years to keep government-run buses off the roads in Karachi, reducing options for commuters and leaving them at the mercy of private operators. The city government&#8217;s CNG venture may be relatively small in size but it marks a healthy change that ought to be encouraged. Now that it has been launched, every effort must be made to ensure the scheme&#8217;s long-term success. Much will depend on vehicle maintenance and it is in this area of operations that the CDGK should be particularly vigilant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

By Adil






by Deelore


----------



## Hasnain2009

*GOVERNOR OF SINDH INAUGURATES 5000 ROAD. 

03 Aug 2009: *



Karachi Aug 03: Governor of Sindh Dr. Ishrat-ul-Ibad Khan along with City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal inaugurated 6.5km long newly built 5000 Road from Sakhi Hasan to Surjani Chowrangi on Sunday. City Government Karachi has constructed this two track road along with the service road and storm water drain with a cost of Rs800million.

Thousands of people greeted the Governor and City Nazim with warm welcome and showered rose petals at them when they arrived at the arena. MNA Muhammad Waseem, Nazim New Karachi Town Akhtar Hussain, Nazim North Nazimabad Town Mumtaz Hameed and other elected representatives were also present on this occasion.

Later on while talking to media representatives at Surjani Chowrangi Governor of Sindh said that City Government has performed record development works in during last four years. All the far flanged and less developed areas were given special attention and brought at par with developed areas of the city. City Government in Karachi carried out more works if compare to total works that have been done in last 60 years. Citizens are now paying tribute to City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal for extraordinary work.

Appreciating the vision and endeavors of City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal, Governor of Sindh said that the people have got great facilities due to development works completed by city government in just four years. This is the responsibility of a city government to solve the problems of citizens on preferential basis. Construction of many roads in city with storm water drains has solved lot of problems of citizens and also increased the life of roads in Karachi.

Nazim Karachi Syed Mustafa Kamal on this occasion said that City Government was carrying out development works in the city on gradual basis. The remaining works will be completed soon.

He said that the road from Sakhi Hasan to Surjani Chowrangi was an important corridor of the city which would besides giving convenience to resident of Surjani Town also provides ease to citizens in their journey to Manghopir and Northern Bypass while the Surjani Chowrangi has already been connected with Superhighway by construction of a new road.

Nazim Karachi said that we have given new links to citizens besides the construction of new roads in all 18 towns of the city. Citizens can now travel from one corner of the city to the other corner without any hurdle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009

*12.6KM ROAD FROM SUPERHIGHWAY TO SHARAE FAISAL.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

M2 Motorway.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

M3 & the Pindibattian Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

*25 June*







*10 July!*








*11 Aug*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

*Richard Holbrooke Visits Karachi ​*
Thursday, August 20, 2009
By our correspondent

Karachi

*The United States envoy to Afghanistan and Pakistan, Richard Holbrooke, has described the development works carried out in Karachi as &#8216;unbelievable.&#8217; *He said that the measures taken by City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal have surprised him.

He expressed these views after having a meeting with City Nazim at Governor House on Wednesday and later talking to media representatives after visiting a CDGK school in an underprivileged area near City Station in Saddar Town.

&#8220;I feel much pleasure on the development of Karachi; City Nazim&#8217;s measures are surprising,&#8221; he commented.

Richard Holbrooke said that the people of Karachi have benefited with these development works and this system should continue.

*Holbrooke said that the steps taken for the promotion of trade and business in Karachi would further enhance commercial activities in this part of the world.*

&#8220;It is a pleasure to meet students in this area of Karachi. When I asked them what they want to become after they grow up, some of them said they want to become doctor, engineer or want to join the Army. Listening to their aspirations has moved me very much.&#8221; He also thanked City Nazim for arranging this visit. 

Holbrooke also met the business community representatives in Karachi.

&#8220;The Nazim has informed me about your problems and we will try to solve these problems, particularly energy crisis,&#8221; he said.

Holbrooke assured the traders of his full support for the solution of their problems.

On the occasion, City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal thanked the US envoy for visiting Karachi and taking out some time to meet the children and businessmen in the city.

He said that the people of Karachi have immensely benefited due to the present local government system and they want this system to continue.


----------



## Omar1984

Hyperstar in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Looking good Pakistan!!!

I always wanted to ask this, officially it says Pakistan's population is 180 million BUT....

.... but, of all the photos I've seen of Pakistan (which is a lot) it always feels empty of people. I know its more crowded than some places in the world, but no where as busy and bustling as many other places. Which brings me to this pondering, perhaps this 180 figure is fabricated. Just like India fabricates her statistics, Pakistan does the same to 'catch up'.

Now this isn't unusual. Firstly, being mainly rural and tribal, statistics on population is mostly guess work. Take for example India's new initiative at a National Identity card, which is mostly to track people, combat multiple-cards/fraud/lack-of-cards, etc. Another example is say in Algeria. I asked this man how many people in his homeland, he said 'officially 30 million'. Then he laughed, and continued '3 decades ago it was 30 million, next 3 decades 30 million'.

Basically, I doubt the 180 million figure because the agricultural land seems to meagre to support such a large number! This is just an interesting thought I want to pose to everyone here.


----------



## Omar1984

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Looking good Pakistan!!!
> 
> I always wanted to ask this, officially it says Pakistan's population is 180 million BUT....
> 
> .... but, of all the photos I've seen of Pakistan (which is a lot) it always feels empty of people. I know its more crowded than some places in the world, but no where as busy and bustling as many other places. Which brings me to this pondering, perhaps this 180 figure is fabricated. Just like India fabricates her statistics, Pakistan does the same to 'catch up'.
> 
> Now this isn't unusual. Firstly, being mainly rural and tribal, statistics on population is mostly guess work. Take for example India's new initiative at a National Identity card, which is mostly to track people, combat multiple-cards/fraud/lack-of-cards, etc. Another example is say in Algeria. I asked this man how many people in his homeland, he said 'officially 30 million'. Then he laughed, and continued '3 decades ago it was 30 million, next 3 decades 30 million'.
> 
> Basically, I doubt the 180 million figure because the agricultural land seems to meagre to support such a large number! This is just an interesting thought I want to pose to everyone here.



The statistics are correct. Pakistan's population is rapidly growing and no we are not competing with India in terms of population growth. Pakistan is not as large as India so we cant have over a billion people in Pakistan.

Most of Pakistan's population live in villages. The villages are of course not as developed as cities so I'm not going to post pictures of villages.

The most populated city in Pakistan is Karachi followed by Lahore so these cities along with the capital, Islamabad, are the places where you'll see the most development, and I dont think many photographers take pictures of places where there's crowds of people in front of the camera. 

Over-population is not good for the country because no Pakistani wants to deal with more of this:


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Omar1984 said:


> The statistics are correct. Pakistan's population is rapidly growing and no we are not competing with India in terms of population growth. Pakistan is not as large as India so we cant have over a billion people in Pakistan.
> 
> Most of Pakistan's population live in villages. The villages are of course not as developed as cities so I'm not going to post pictures of villages.
> 
> The most populated city in Pakistan is Karachi followed by Lahore so these cities along with the capital, Islamabad, are the places where you'll see the most development, and I dont think many photographers take pictures of places where there's crowds of people in front of the camera.
> 
> Over-population is not good for the country because no Pakistani wants to deal with more of this:



Thanks friend for beautiful photos, but still not as crowded as China or Vietnam, or even Thailand or Philippines. Also first photo shows lanes on right to be empty, I take it to be rush hour to return home from work. It's just that I've been to so many places, and doing my calculations based on that, I still don't believe in 180 million figure -- which should be good news, as OVER-POPULATION is bad!  Not sure if it is safe to visit Pakistan (as a non-Pakistani) now with the "war-on-terror", but would like to see with my own eyes. Do you think it is 'safe enough' for a foreigner to visit now??? 

Oh, I would like to add that LA, Toronto, NY can be much busier that what you shown.


----------



## Omar1984

^^^^

As I said in my previous post, most of Pakistan's population live in villages. Punjab province alone has *more than *80 million people and there are more villages in Punjab than there are cities.

As long as you dont go to a village near the Pak-Afghan border you should be safe in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Port Grand set to be inaugurated on Aug 14
> 
> By: Waqar Hamza | Published: July 03, 2009
> 
> KARCHI - The Port Grand, which is being developed on sea, is Pakistan&#8217;s only short break food and fun destination which is offering an unrivalled selection of attractions for the whole family to enjoy together. It will be inaugurated on August 14, The Nation has learnt.
> The General Manager Planning and Development Karachi Port Trust, Brig Jamshed Zaidi, told that it was to be completed in 2007 but has been delayed for 2 years and the reasons including the old bridge which was not sustainable, encroachers were not ready to vacate the place, Hindu community had also put the hurdles and were up to politicise the issue, but now it is ready.
> Talking to The Nation, the Director Operations Port Grand Limited, Shahrukh Khan, said that some 12 to 13,000 people were expected to visit this grand segment all over the Asia which had been built with Rs2 billion. &#8220;The most interesting thing is that it is designed with latest technology, which has been used in Holland.&#8221; For security measures we have installed a camera which can smoke any explosive material within the range of 500 meters and make the culprits paralysed through its rays for 30 minutes, thus it is easy to cop with the security issue there, he added.
> Khan said: &#8220;A tramway is also brought in for 1,200 meters long journey, the best feature of the Port Grand, however, the investment is foreign as there are many companies, which are opening their outlets here, coming to Pakistan for the first time.&#8221;
> This world-class attraction has been designed and developed by the leading US architects, &#8216;Nework&#8217; of New Jersey.
> There are the hinterland areas which are a must visit such as the Napier&#8217;s Tavern, the Port House Galleria, or to get the sense of contemporary lifestyle at places like The Festival Boulevard, Garden Restaurant, Leo&#8217;s Loop, and the Bridge Art Lane.
> The visitors are to choose from more than 50 restaurants with an endless variety of ethnic and international style, cuisine, cultivating everything from Gourmet Food, a cheesy steak, to the award winning &#8216;Nihari&#8217; and &#8216;Kebab&#8217;. The &#8216;Chaat&#8217; or fries or &#8216;Murgh Choolay&#8217; are as important a part of Karachi&#8217;s street culture as the &#8216;Rubri&#8217;.
> It includes dining precincts extended along the bridge and through the many wonders like the Central Rotary Park on the mainland, and there is a huge range of shopping choices, styles and experiences.
> 
> Port Grand set to be inaugurated on Aug 14 | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online




Looks like this project is still under construction and hasn't been completed by 14th August 2009 as promised.









Other developments in Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Most of these are civil projects.

What about Electrical, Mechanical projects.

Besides that I havent seen any single image about textile or agricultur industry


----------



## Omar1984

MZUBAIR said:


> Most of these are civil projects.
> 
> What about Electrical, Mechanical projects.
> 
> Besides that I havent seen any single image about textile or agricultur industry



There's many news on development on those areas but very few pictures. Most of us posting in this thread are too obsessed about buildings I guess.

Here's an intersting news concerning our agricultural industry:


*Construction of first palm oil mill in Pakistan begins​* 
Friday, July 03, 2009
THATTA: Federal Minister for Food and Agriculture Nazar Mohammad Gondal on Thursday performed the ground breaking and foundation stone laying ceremony of the first palm oil mill in Pakistan.

The palm oil mill will be constructed at a cost of Rs59.743 million on an area of 300 acres by the Pakistan Oil Development Board near Ghulamullah town, some 20km from here.

Addressing the occasion, the minister said that Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto had taken keen interest in the cultivation of oil seeds and production of edible oil in Pakistan.

It was the government of Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto that had imported palm oil seedlings from Malaysia in 1996 and now President Asif Ali Zardari has taken up this project once again, he said, adding that the present PPP government was striving hard to serve the masses and fulfill the mission of Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and his daughter.

A sum of Rs2 billion is being spent on the import of edible oil every year, Gondal said adding that after the commissioning of this mill, large amounts of foreign exchange will be saved.

He said that that the land of Thatta and Badin district, especially coastal areas, are extremely suitable for the plantation and production of palm trees.

He said that each tree will give crops up to 25 years and the growers can earn Rs56,000 per acre from this crop each year. He noted that with the progress and prosperity of growers, the entire country will reap the benefits.


----------



## Omar1984

KARACHI: March 25 &#8211; Sindh Governor Dr. Ishratul Ebad Khan addressing during the inauguration of Metro Cash &amp; Carry Pakistan. APP photo by M. Toheed







Sindh Governor Dr. Ishratul Ebad Khan visiting the different sections after the inauguration of Metro Cash &amp; Carry Pakistan. APP photo by M. Toheed







Sindh Governor Dr. Ishratul Ebad Khan visiting the different sections after the inauguration of Metro Cash &amp; Carry Pakistan. APP photo by M. Toheed

























*Makro Cash & Carry to invest $ 300 million in Pakistan; to open 30 stores​*ISLAMABAD, Jun 24 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani on Tuesday said all economic sectors in Pakistan are open to Foreign Direct Investment and a level playing field is provided to both local and foreign investors allowing 100 per cent foreign equity. He was talking to Farhad Zulfiqar, Executive Chairman, Makro Habib Pakistan a joint venture between Makro Cash and Carry, a leading Dutch wholesaler of food and non-food products in Asia and South America and House of Habib, Pakistan who called on him here at the PM House this morning. 

The Prime Minister said that the government has announced favourable incentive packages to attract investment in all sectors including reduced customs duty, sales tax and withholding tax relief on the import of machinery. 

Farhad Zulfiqar told the Prime Minister that Makro Cash and Carry has 172 stores worldwide including in five countries of Asia and four countries of South America and has an annual turnover exceeding four billion Euros. 

In Pakistan the company has so far set up 4 stores in Karachi and Lahore, and plans to set up 30 stores, he said. 

In his presentation Marek Andrej Minkiewicz, the CEO and Managing Director of Makro Stores in Pakistan informed the Prime Minister that Makro Habib plans to invest around $ 300 million in the next four years out of which $ 200 million will be inward remitted as Foreign Direct Investment. 

He said that the monthly turnover of each store is around Rs 160 million. 

Secretary Industries and Secretary Board of Investment attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> 6rE5xopXhvY[/media] - Crescent Bay, Karachi



Update:



Newsletter From Emaar Pakistan 

Stepping Up
Crescent Bay is on course to deliver the quality of life at par with the very best. *Construction is pacing up day by day as Emaar promises to deliver your properties in 2011.* We take it as our duty to share with you the current status of the progress in detail.

As per the recommendation of our consultants about 3000 piles were required to be casted for the residential plot No. 5, 7 & 8, each having a diameter from 760mm to 1000mm and depths of average 35 meters into the ground. The contract for the purpose was awarded to renowned construction contractors like Paragon Constructors (PVT) LTD and SKY Construction LLC. 

Construction Facts at Crescent Bay Karachi
 210,000 cubic meter of excavations
 2,800 piles in reinforced concrete (3 feet diameter and 115 feet deep of which 15 feet inside hard rock)
 80,000 cubic meter of concrete in piles
 12,000 tons of steel bars to reinforce piles
 140,000 square feet of raft foundations (8 feet high)
 78,000 cubic meter of concrete in raft foundations
 16,000 tons of steel bars in raft foundations

The process of drilling works involve reverse rotary boring up to the required depth, determined through detailed structural design carried out by internationally acclaimed consultants. Later stages involve, formation of high strength steel cage, lowering of cage in bored holes/logs to the entire depth and placement of concrete of required design strength to form an integral structural member known as Pile. All this work is under execution by specialized Engineers and Technicians, supervised by highly qualified professionals comprising our team of internationally acclaimed Consultants and Emaar Pakistans dedicated officials.






Future Plan
*On conclusion of pile foundations work, Emaar Pakistan is planning to start work on sub structure comprising pile caps, rafts two level basements, ground floor and podium structures in September, 2009. *All the requisite documentations / formalities for the tender process and award of Works are complete. The image on the top represents a typical cross-section of the building, to familiarize our valued customers with the design of RCC frame structure of the building, number of floors and to highlight its structural stability with the help of Pile Foundations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Roads in Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DbnReaper

Dubai went on a massive restructing project in property for 10 years . They built high rises and fancy apartments. When the recession set in , Dubai went bust and many of those projects remain incomplete.


----------



## Patriot

DbnReaper said:


> Dubai went on a massive restructing project in property for 10 years . They built high rises and fancy apartments. When the recession set in , Dubai went bust and many of those projects remain incomplete.


and your point is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s90

Karachi surveillance centre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

Almost finished building on University Road











Hassan Square






Flyover U/C on Shaheed-e-Millat, near Tariq Road






Buildings near Tariq Road


----------



## Hasnain2009

Source - Skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Hunter911

Omar1984 said:


> Sheikh zayed centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:



It is too high. Very nice!


----------



## Hunter911

I have an impulse that i'm willing go to Karachi .


----------



## owais.usmani

Omar1984 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsletter From Emaar Pakistan
> 
> Stepping Up
> Crescent Bay is on course to deliver the quality of life at par with the very best. *Construction is pacing up day by day as Emaar promises to deliver your properties in 2011.* We take it as our duty to share with you the current status of the progress in detail.
> 
> As per the recommendation of our consultants about 3000 piles were required to be casted for the residential plot No. 5, 7 & 8, each having a diameter from 760mm to 1000mm and depths of average 35 meters into the ground. The contract for the purpose was awarded to renowned construction contractors like Paragon Constructors (PVT) LTD and SKY Construction LLC.
> 
> Construction Facts at Crescent Bay Karachi
>  210,000 cubic meter of excavations
>  2,800 piles in reinforced concrete (3 feet diameter and 115 feet deep of which 15 feet inside hard rock)
>  80,000 cubic meter of concrete in piles
>  12,000 tons of steel bars to reinforce piles
>  140,000 square feet of raft foundations (8 feet high)
>  78,000 cubic meter of concrete in raft foundations
>  16,000 tons of steel bars in raft foundations
> 
> The process of drilling works involve reverse rotary boring up to the required depth, determined through detailed structural design carried out by internationally acclaimed consultants. Later stages involve, formation of high strength steel cage, lowering of cage in bored holes/logs to the entire depth and placement of concrete of required design strength to form an integral structural member known as Pile. All this work is under execution by specialized Engineers and Technicians, supervised by highly qualified professionals comprising our team of internationally acclaimed Consultants and Emaar Pakistans dedicated officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Plan
> *On conclusion of pile foundations work, Emaar Pakistan is planning to start work on sub structure comprising pile caps, rafts two level basements, ground floor and podium structures in September, 2009. *All the requisite documentations / formalities for the tender process and award of Works are complete. The image on the top represents a typical cross-section of the building, to familiarize our valued customers with the design of RCC frame structure of the building, number of floors and to highlight its structural stability with the help of Pile Foundations.



The first picture you quoted in your message is not of EMAAR'S CRESCENT BAY. It is of KARACHI WATERFRONT, a 60 billion dollar investment plan by Dubai based LIMITLESS which has recently been CANCELLED.


----------



## Omar1984

owais.usmani said:


> The first picture you quoted in your message is not of EMAAR'S CRESCENT BAY. It is of KARACHI WATERFRONT, a 60 billion dollar investment plan by Dubai based LIMITLESS which has recently been CANCELLED.



I got the picture from the following website:

Paragon Group of Companies

It says underneath the set of pictures "Emaar Crescent Bay, Karachi" in the website.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Arabian Sea Country Club, Karachi












Swimming Pool







Pool Table












Buffet







Horse Riding

















Official website:
Welcome To Arabian Sea Country Club & Golf Courses

More info:
Arabian Sea Country Club - Karachi - Golf Courses in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Yup its crescent bay!

For more info!

Emaar Pakistan

http://www.emaar.com/pakistan/downloads/brochure/CrescentBayBrochure.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Time Square (Emerald Square), Lahore







*Pal Group Plans $1.4b Pakistan Property Project ​*
ABU DHABI &#8212; The Pal Group of Abu Dhabi plans to break ground in December on a $1.4 billion mixed-use real estate project in an upscale neighbourhood of Lahore, Pakistan, a top company official said on Wednesday.

The project, called &#8220;Time Square,&#8221; will include 17 office and apartment towers, a five-star hotel and a shopping mall. To build it, Pal has formed a joint-venture with Pakistan&#8217;s Defense Housing Authority, a property developer affiliated with that country&#8217;s armed forces. Time Square would be one of the largest foreign-invested real estate developments in Pakistan, the UAE company&#8217;s Head of International Projects Ahmed Kamal told Khaleej Times.

The Defense Housing Authority, known as DHA, has developed similar affluent housing districts in Pakistan&#8217;s commercial hub Karachi and in its capital Islamabad.

DHA will contribute a total of 48 acres of land for Time Square, while Pal will provide the financing and expertise, Kamal said.

He declined to specify the partners&#8217; respective shares in the venture, though he said that Pal holds a majority stake. The Pal Group is a privately owned concern with interests in construction, hospitality, utilities and the entertainment industry, as well as property.

Several other UAE property companies, particularly those exposed to Dubai&#8217;s collapsed commercial property market, are also looking overseas for opportunities.

Some have announced deals in Saudi Arabia, which has suffered much less than Dubai from the property downturn, and in Tunisia and other nations in North Africa.

Upon completion, Time Square is to consist of around 1,888 duplex apartments, town houses and luxury villas, six office towers, a 21-floor five-star hotel and one of the city&#8217;s biggest shopping malls.

The project, on the outskirts of Lahore, will be developed in four phases and finished by 2016, Kamal said.

Work on the first phase, to start this December, will produce two office towers, two residential towers and a retail podium. The second phase will see construction of 11 additional towers, including one with 42 stories. Five of the towers, each 29 stories tall, will be inter-connected by bridges, Kamal said.

A central feature of Time Square will be a tree-lined retail avenue with food and beverage outlets and small bazaars. The joint-venture plans to build a luxury hotel complex with 600 rooms in the third phase and to add a seven-floor shopping mall in the final phase. Pal Group expects to pay for the project using its own funds and by pre-selling some of the units and borrowing from banks, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> DAWN.COM | Metropolitan | Bull in a bear market
> 
> ISLAMABAD: A statue of a charging bull  hallmark of the aggressive market trend  has been placed for the first time in Pakistan outside the new building of the Islamabad Stock Exchange (ISE).
> 
> Despite being the smallest capital market of Pakistan, the ISE has surpassed the Karachi and Lahore stock market in establishing a state-of-the-art building for itself, which has all the characteristics of a modern complex.
> 
> The ISE building scheduled to be inaugurated by Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani on Friday is not only an addition to the growing skyline of the federal capital, but is was also expected to become a hub of financial sector in Islamabad.
> 
> Apart from the brokers, we have already received applications for space from all financial institutions, including banks, modaraba, insurance and other relevant fields, said ISE secretary Ahmed Noman.
> 
> The most attractive feature of the 22-storey building, apart from the bronze statue of the bull, is the largest electronic screen installed anywhere in Pakistan.
> 
> The 15-foot high and 10-foot wide screen would not only display the trading activity and investor-related information, but the authorities also have plans to use it screen for public service messages.
> 
> Officials said the ISE was in contact with the Islamabad police and the traffic police for display of public awareness messages after the trading hours and on holidays.
> However, there was a downside of this large screen, its operation was a costly affair and at a time when the country was facing severe electricity shortage, the trading screen of ISE would consume 324 kilowatt.
> 
> While the building has three basements, each with an area of 50,000 square feet, for parking lot for the employees vehicles, the planners have not allocated adequate space for the visitors, who were expected to be in hundreds on daily basis when all the offices in the building become operational.
> 
> The ISE building has been constructed at the cost of Rs2.5 billion in less than four years and the ISE management has generated all the capital to construct the building.
> 
> However, as opposed to the other stock markets, the new ISE building has no trading hall, as trading in the stock markets are no longer held under a single roof.
> 
> This is an era of virtual stock markets but we need to have a very strong connectivity and smooth power supply as all the work is done on computers, said Mr Noman.
> 
> In view of high demand for telephone lines and internet connections, special arrangements have been made by the PTCL, which has established a hub of 5,000 lines.
> 
> The whole building is connected with optic fibre and not a single internet connection is based on copper wires, the officials said, adding that the use of advanced technology also had a price tag of Rs250 million, compared to Rs10 million for copper wiring.
> 
> The management of the exchange has also spent extensively on the safety measures, claiming that they have the best and the most modern firefighting system in the federal capital.
> 
> The firefighting system installed in the building cost up to Rs300 million but that was needed in such a large building where so many electronic equipments would be used, project director of the building said.
> 
> He said adequate measures had been taken to ensure backup electricity supply to the occupants of the building.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Karachi Circular Railway project
​*

&#8216;Rs 128bn project gift for citizens&#8217;

* Bilour says work to start from 2010, end in 2014 
* Says fare will start from Rs 15 and will rise 50 paisas per stop

By Fawad Ali Shah

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Railways Haji Ghulam Ahmad Bilour said on Saturday work on the Rs 128 billion mega project of Karachi Circular Railway would start from 2010 and will be completed till 2014.

The Awami National Party (ANP)-backed minister regarded the recently approved Karachi Circular Railway project as a gift to the citizens of Karachi saying he travelled to the city to congratulate the citizens.

&#8220;It is a project for all and all the citizens would benefit from it,&#8221; Bilour requested the citizens to work for the success of the project.

He said he faced many difficulties while getting the project approved from the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC).

&#8220;It is no doubt a unique project and would benefit all,&#8221; he said adding it would decrease the traveling problems of the citizens of Karachi.

He regretted that railways remained the most affected by recent violence in the country saying whenever some untoward incident occurs in the country people attack railway installations and I fear if this happened to the Karachi Circular Railway it would be an irreparable damage to the citizens of Karachi and people across the country as Karachi is mini-Pakistan, the minister said.

He said 439 bogeys of trains were burnt across the country in violence that erupted after the assassination of Benazir Bhutto. 

&#8220;During that violence 53 railway stations were burnt and signals worth Rs 4 billion destroyed,&#8221; the minister explained.

Explaining the details of the Karachi Circular Railway project he said 20 trains will leave from the stations within an hour and the fare would start from Rs 15 and would increase 50 paisas per stop. &#8220;This fare would reach a maximum limit of Rs 22,&#8221; he said. He said the length of the track of the Karachi Circular Railway would be 43 kilometres. 

&#8220;Four-kilometre track would be underground and 22km would run through elevators,&#8221; he explained. Replying a question the Bilour said the first priority before the start of the project would be to take care of the families affected by the project. He linked the deficit of the Ministry of Railways to lack of investment.

&#8220;How it can progress if you are not going to invest in its infrastructure,&#8221; he said and added that the Karachi Circular Railway had failed earlier due to lack of investment. 

&#8220;From 1964 to 1985 people liked to move through trains as Karachi Circular Railway was a good way of communication,&#8221; he said, adding after 1985 people lacked interest in it because of poor infrastructure and unscheduled timings. 

Bilour, answering a question, said he was aware of the poor conditions of the trains going to Balochistan saying, &#8220;What can I do, everywhere the condition is same.&#8221; However he hoped after the introduction of the new bogeys the trains going to Balochistan would be revived on priority basis.

The deficit of Pakistan Railways has touched Rs 3,500 billion, the minister revealed, however he quickly added, &#8220;Though the deficit is large yet Ministry of Railways across the globe except India are in deficit.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

National Highways



Motorways

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

National Highways & Motorways of Pakistan (continued)










































Karakoram highway: The highest border crossing highway in the world (Connecting Pakistan to China).


----------



## Omar1984

National Highways & Motorways of Pakistan (continued)












Indus Highway







Road to Murree



National Highways

N-5 Karachi-Thatta-Hyderabad-Moro-Multan-Sahiwal-Lahore-Jhelum-Rawalpinid-Peshawar-Torkham (Grand Trunk Road) 1819 km
N-10 Lyari-Gwadar-Gabd (Makran Coastal Highway) 653 km
N-15 Mansehra-Naran-Jhalkhand 240 km
N-25 Karachi-Bela-Khuzdar-Kalat-Quetta-Chaman (RCD Highway) 813 km
N-35 Hasanabdal-Abbottabad-Thakot-Gilgit-Khunjerab (Karakoram Highway, KKH) 806 km
N-40 Lakpass-Nokundi-Taftan 610 km
N-45Nowhera-dir-Chitral 309 km
N-50 Kuchlac-Zhob-Dl Khan 531 km
N-55 Kotri-Shikarpur-DG Khan-Kohat-Peshawar (Indus Highway) 1264 km
N-65 Sukkar-Sibi-Saryab 385 km
N-70 Qilasaifullah-Loralai-DG Khan-Multan 447 km
N-75 Islamabad-Satra Mile-Lower Topa (Murree)- Kohala (Murree Expressway) 90 km
S-1 Jaglot (KKH)- Shangrial-Karachi-Skardu 167 km
S-2 Kohala-Muzaffarabad 40 km
Lahore - Sialkot Carriageway 101 km 6 Lanes Under Construction
Lahore - Faisalabad Carriageway



Motorways 

M1 Peshawar-Islamabad 155 km 
M2 Islambad-Pinidi Bhattian-Lahore 367 km 
M3 Pinidi Bhattian - Faisalabad 53 km 
M4 Faisalabad - Multan 243 km 
M5 Multan - DG Khan 84 km 
M6 DG Khan - Kakkar 467 km 
M7 Kakkar - Karachi 280 km 
M8 Ratodero - Gwadar 895 km 
M9 Karachi-Hyderabad 136 km 
M10 Karachi Northern Bypass 64 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Looks impressive. Pakistan has lots of scenic variety - beach, desert, rock face, mountains, woodland. And streets look sparse and wide. Pakistan looks more like Iran and China. Looks very different from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghamai

these pics just make me want to sleep even on streets of pakistan


----------



## Hasnain2009

Good work Omar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*Centaurus latest pics, from 11th September 2009:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Shaheed Benazir Park, Karachi (still under construction)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS)


----------



## Omar1984

UBIT - Karachi University (Umaer Basha Institute of Information Technology)


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

Hey man its been ages since we moved to UK last time i went back we had the motorway all set and ready...now all these projectssss hmm I think I'll have good fun travelling to pakistan this time....any of you guys can help me point out some new developments(like fresh and being under construction) in lahore and ISB please let me know ...... 
Regards


----------



## Iron_Eagle_17

Hey guys i remember there is a recreation point on margla hills where you get the full veiw of Islamabad can some post there pics please ... would be much appreciated...THANKS


----------



## Patriot

Iron_Eagle_17 said:


> Hey guys i remember there is a recreation point on margla hills where you get the full veiw of Islamabad can some post there pics please ... would be much appreciated...THANKS


Sure,
Here you go
View of ISL from M Hills during Night




View During Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

Karachi. Sep 18: City District Government Karachi has started fixing of tyre killers on U turns to stop the motorists going wrong side of the road. These tyre killers will cut the tyres of vehicles trying to cross over them while going in wrong direction.

EDO Transport & Communication Iftikhar Qaimkhani during a visit to signal free corridors and other important roads of the city on Friday said that durable tyre killers were being fixed on u turns on the special directive of City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal who had taken strict notice of the movement of traffic in wrong direction on signal free corridors especially on u turns.

He further said that the construction of these u turns on many roads of the city was aimed at providing convenience to motorists and citizens while traveling on long corridors but the facility is now being used wrongly which has created troubles to citizens.

He said that City Government was taking further measures to improve the transport system of the city on the directives of Nazim Karachi Syed Mustafa Kamal and all decision in this regard will be implemented.

He also directed for re designing of Nipa Chowrangi so that traffic problems could be solved at this busy junction of the city. EDO T&C also issued instructions for marking of traffic signs at Corridor III in a much better and visible way for guidance of motorists using this corridor.


----------



## owais.usmani

*ISLAMABAD'S BENAZIR BHUTTO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT (UNDER CONSTRUCTION)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani

*Creek City Vistas, Karachi.​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

*Dolmen City, Karachi.​*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

A good video on the development in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

Great Documentary..... Thanks a lot Omar bhai for sharing this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Pics from Karachi:*
A new beautiful 14 story building


----------



## Moin91




----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Keep updating the thread guys.


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Super Falcon

wel wel wel some of them are photoshoped and some of them are real


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## moha199

Indeed MQM has done real work for Karachi in Musharraf's time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

LAHORE: Thokar Niaz Baig Flyover COMPLETED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Royal Palm Golf & Country Club, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Shahdin Manzil, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilesTogo

nice.......keep them coming


----------



## RiazHaq

Here are a few foreign visitors and their impressions of Pakistan that I have found recently:


Islamabad: Well Organized, Welcoming

"Islamabad is surely the most well-organized,picturesque and endearing city in all of South Asia. Few Indians would, however, know this, or, if they did, would admit it. After all, the Indian media never highlights anything positive about Pakistan, because for it only 'bad' news about the country appears to be considered 'newsworthy'. That realization hit me as a rude shock the moment I stepped out of the plane and entered Islamabad's plush International Airport, easily far more efficient, modern and better maintained than any of its counterparts in India. And right through my week-long stay in the city, I could not help comparing Islamabad favorably with every other South Asian city that I have visited. That week in Islamabad consisted essentially of a long string of pleasant surprises, for I had expected Islamabad to be everything that the Indian media so uncharitably and erroneously depicts Pakistan as. The immigration counter was staffed by a smart young woman, whose endearing cheerfulness was a refreshing contrast to the grave, somber and unwelcoming looks that one is generally met with at immigration counters across the world that make visitors to a new country feel instantly unwelcome."

Yoginder Sikand
10 June, 2008
Countercurrents.org


Resurgent, Prosperous Middle Class:

"On the ground, of course, the reality is different and first-time visitors to Pakistan are almost always surprised by the country's visible prosperity. There is far less poverty on show in Pakistan than in India, fewer beggars, and much less desperation. In many ways the infrastructure of Pakistan is much more advanced: there are better roads and airports, and more reliable electricity. Middle-class Pakistani houses are often bigger and better appointed than their equivalents in India.
Moreover, the Pakistani economy is undergoing a construction and consumer boom similar to India's, with growth rates of 7%, and what is currently the fastest-rising stock market in Asia. You can see the effects everywhere: in new shopping centers and restaurant complexes, in the hoardings for the latest laptops and iPods, in the cranes and building sites, in the endless stores selling mobile phones: in 2003 the country had fewer than three million cellphone users; today there are almost 50 million."

William Dalrymple
14 August, 2007
The Guardian

Haq's Musings: Foreign Visitors to Pakistan Pleasantly Surprized

Haq's Musings: Jinnah's Pakistan Booms Amidst Doom and Gloom

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Air Avenue luxury apartments, Lahore (under construction)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Are the things we posted accessible by poor people?? I agree that in developed nations poor people do not have access to those luxuries but over there motivation is present because the amenities provided there by businessmen is result of hard work.over here it is a work of corruption.read the history of the Royal Palms owneryou will know.we can at least motivate our poor people


----------



## Omar1984

saad445566 said:


> Are the things we posted accessible by poor people?? I agree that in developed nations poor people do not have access to those luxuries but over there &#8220;motivation&#8221; is present because the amenities provided there by businessmen is result of hard work&#8230;.over here it is a work of corruption&#8230;.read the history of the Royal Palm&#8217;s owner&#8230;you will know&#8230;.we can at least motivate our poor people&#8230;



Obviously poor people are not going to live in luxury apartments, but those apartments are being built for Pakistani People, or why else would they be building it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SU-57E

very nice pics..


----------



## BlackSonic

That's impressive. Keep up...


----------



## ghazi52

Very impressive, keep coming....
Great job.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

LAHORE | Fortress Square (under construction)

Renders:







Salient Features and Services

&#8226;Centrally air conditioned with Stand by power generation.

&#8226;2 Escalators going up and 2 going down

&#8226;Escalators connecting the parking to the Mall

&#8226;Management and Maintenance of International Standards

&#8226;Branding and signage facilities for retailers

&#8226;Two Capsule lifts

&#8226;Cargo and Service lifts

&#8226;Ample Car Parking: 3 Level and Roof top

&#8226;50 x 80 feet atrium

&#8226;Multi Screen Cinema

&#8226;Playland

&#8226;Food Court and Resturants

&#8226;Fire Escapes

&#8226;Fire Fighting System

&#8226;Two entrances from joyland

&#8226;Garbage disposable system

&#8226;Wide Coridors

&#8226;Wshrooms and baby changing rooms

&#8226;Prayer Area

&#8226;Information Desk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Telenor, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Telenor, Islamabad (continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Karma, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karma, Lahore (continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Bahria Town, Lahore
Park Lane Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Bahria Corporate Headquarters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

ZTBL model branch interior





UBL Islamabad interior


----------



## Omar1984

Liberty Round About, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aboutimeee

thnx Omar for ur post, i didn't know that much construction was happing in pakistan.
i would like to ask why i only see pic of projects in Karachi and lahore. what about rest of the country, dont we have major projects for that aswell? cities like Faisalabad, Rawalpindi, Multan, Hyderabad, Gujranwala, Peshawar, Quetta etc. or is it coz we dont have representation from those areas on this fourm.
i would also like to ask that most of these project are of real estate and roads, what about mega projects in other areas.
thnx


----------



## MilesTogo

@omar

Do you mind giving a brief intro for each set of pictures - if you don't mind? Thanks


----------



## Omar1984

MilesTogo said:


> @omar
> 
> Do you mind giving a brief intro for each set of pictures - if you don't mind? Thanks



The pictures in this page are interiors of some buildings/offices in Islamabad and Lahore. I wrote a description in each post for the pictures I posted in this thread.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

*Hardee's Opens First Restaurant in Lahore, Pakistan *



11.24.2009 &#8211; CARPINTERIA, Calif. &#8211; November 24, 2009 &#8211; CKE Restaurants, Inc. (NYSE: CKR) today announced the opening of its first Hardee&#8217;s&#174; restaurant in Lahore, Pakistan. This marks the first of at least 25 Hardee&#8217;s restaurants to be opened in Pakistan within the next five years. The franchised Hardee&#8217;s restaurant is operated by MDS Foods Private Limited, a subsidiary of the Super Asia Group, a leading home appliances and automotive company in Pakistan since 1960. 

"We are pleased to announce the opening of our first restaurant in Pakistan and are pleased to welcome MDS Foods Private Limited to the CKE family,&#8221; said Andy Puzder, CEO of CKE Restaurants, Inc. &#8220;We have a solid base of Hardee&#8217;s restaurants in the Middle East, strong brand awareness in the region, and are excited about introducing the Hardee&#8217;s brand to Pakistan. Many Pakistani people have experienced the great tasting food of Hardee&#8217;s during their travels to the US and throughout the Middle East. With our strong presence in the region combined with the local talent of MDS, we are confident that we will have a bright future in the market.&#8221; 

&#8220;It is a great honor to bring Hardee&#8217;s to the Pakistan market,&#8221; added Sohail Yousaf, CEO MDS Foods Private Limited. &#8220;We strongly feel that there is a growing demand for quality dining experiences and are confident that Hardee&#8217;s will raise the bar of QSR dining in Pakistan. Our premium products, excellent service standards, premium facility and premium location will deliver an ultimate dining experience to guests, and give us a competitive edge in the quick-serve restaurant market. We look forward to opening additional restaurants in Lahore over the next 12 months and have plans to open 15 Hardee&#8217;s restaurants across the north region in the next five years.&#8221; 

CKE Restaurants&#8217; entry into Pakistan is an extension of its international expansion strategy and the company sees a high demand for premium quick service restaurants in the region. Hardee&#8217;s has operated franchised restaurants in the Middle East since 1980 and currently operates 205 Hardee&#8217;s restaurants in Egypt, Lebanon, Jordan, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Qatar, Oman, and now Pakistan.

Currently, CKE franchises 338 international restaurants between both its Carl&#8217;s Jr.&#174; and Hardee&#8217;s brands. The company has strategic development plans to double its International presence within the next five years. 

In addition to the Pakistan opening, the company would also like to announce the execution of a development agreement for three Hardee&#8217;s restaurants in the Republic of Yemen. 


About CKE Restaurants, Inc.
Headquartered in Carpinteria, Calif., CKE Restaurants, Inc. is publicly traded on the New York Stock Exchange under the symbol &#8220;CKR.&#8221; As of the end of its fiscal 2010 second quarter, CKE Restaurants, Inc., through its subsidiaries, had a total of 3,140 franchised, licensed or company-operated restaurants in 42 states and in 14 countries, including 1,212 Carl's Jr. restaurants and 1,915 Hardee's restaurants. For more information about CKE Restaurants, please visit CKE Restaurants or Hardee&rsquo;s | Try a 100% Black Angus Beef Thickburger!.


About MDS Foods Private Limited.
Founded in 2008, MDS Foods Private Limited is a subsidiary of the Super Asia Group, a leading home appliances and automotive company in Pakistan since 1960. MDS Foods Pvt. Ltd operates the food division of the Super Asia Group and is one of many strategic business units of the company. MDS Foods Private Limited has signed a development agreement with CKE Restaurants, Inc. to open 15 Hardee&#8217;s restaurants in Punjab and the NWFP Provinces of Pakistan within the next four years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:



Updates:


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistans M2 motorway*
By Alistair Scrutton


Wednesday, 16 Dec, 2009

*For sheer spotlessness, efficiency and emptiness there is nothing like the M2 in the rest of South Asia.* 

ISLAMABAD: If you want a slice of peace and stability in a country with a reputation for violence and chaos, try Pakistans M2 motorway.

At times foreign reporters need to a give a nation a rest from their instinctive cynicism. I feel like that with Pakistan each time I whizz along the M2 between Islamabad and Lahore, the only motorway I know that inspires me to write.

Now, if the *M2 conjures images of bland, spotless tarmac interspersed with gas stations and fast food outlets*, you would be right. But this is South Asia, land of potholes, reckless driving and the occasional invasion of livestock.

And this is Pakistan, for many a failed state. Here, blandness can inspire almost heady optimism.

Built in the 1990s at a cost of around $1 billion, the 228-mile motorway  which continues to Peshawar as the M1  is like a six-lane highway to paradise in a country that usually makes headlines for suicide bombers, army offensives and political mayhem.

Indeed, for sheer spotlessness, efficiency and emptiness there is nothing like the M2 in the rest of South Asia.

It puts paid to whats on offer in Pakistans traditional foe and emerging economic giant India, where village culture stubbornly refuses to cede to even the most modern motorways, making them battlegrounds of rickshaws, lorries and cows.

There are many things in Pakistan that dont get into the news. Daily life, for one. Pakistani hospitality to strangers, foreigners like myself included, is another. The M2 is another sign that all is not what it appears in Pakistan, that much lies hidden behind the bad news.

On a recent M2 trip, my driver whizzed along but kept his *speedometer firmly placed on the speed limit.* Here in this South Asian Alices Wonderland, the special highway police are considered incorruptible. The motorway is so empty one wonders if it really cuts through one of the regions most populated regions.

130, OK, but 131 is a fine, said the driver, Noshad Khan.

The police have cameras, he added, almost proudly. His hand waved around in the car, clenched in the form of a gun.

On one of my first trips to Pakistan. I arrived at the border having just negotiated a one-lane country road in India with cows, rickshaws and donkey-driven carts.

I toted my luggage over to the Pakistan side, and within a short time my Pakistani taxi purred along the tarmac. The driver proudly showed off his English and played US rock on FM radio. The announcer even had an American accent. Pakistan, for a moment, receded, and my M2 trip began.

Built in the 1990s by then Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, it was part of his dream of a motorway that would unite Pakistan with Afghanistan and central Asia.

For supporters it shows the potential of Pakistan. Its detractors say it was a waste of money, a white elephant that was a grandiose plaything for Sharif.

But while his dreams for the motorway foundered along with many of Pakistan, somehow the Islamabad-Lahore stretch has survived assassinations, coups and bombs.

A relatively expensive toll means it is a motorway for the privileged. Poorer Pakistanis use the older trunk road nearby tracing an ancient route that once ran thousands of miles to eastern India. The road is shorter, busier and takes nearly an hour longer.

On my latest trip, I passed the lonely occasional worker in an orange suit sweeping the edge of the motorway in a seemingly Sisyphean task. A fence keeps out the donkeys and horse-driven carts.

Service centres are almost indistinguishable from any service station in the West, aside perhaps from the spotless mosques.


. Reuters


----------



## stax

Pakistan is a great country!
These buildings are so beautiful and modernized

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mak Kam



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mak Kam




----------



## Mak Kam




----------



## Mak Kam




----------



## SHAMK9

HI GUYS DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT PORT TRUST TOWER KARACHI? IS IT UNDER CONSTRUCTION?


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Newsletter From Emaar Pakistan
> 
> Stepping Up
> Crescent Bay is on course to deliver the quality of life at par with the very best. *Construction is pacing up day by day as Emaar promises to deliver your properties in 2011.* We take it as our duty to share with you the current status of the progress in detail.
> 
> As per the recommendation of our consultants about 3000 piles were required to be casted for the residential plot No. 5, 7 & 8, each having a diameter from 760mm to 1000mm and depths of average 35 meters into the ground. The contract for the purpose was awarded to renowned construction contractors like Paragon Constructors (PVT) LTD and SKY Construction LLC.
> 
> Construction Facts at Crescent Bay Karachi
>  210,000 cubic meter of excavations
>  2,800 piles in reinforced concrete (3 feet diameter and 115 feet deep of which 15 feet inside hard rock)
>  80,000 cubic meter of concrete in piles
>  12,000 tons of steel bars to reinforce piles
>  140,000 square feet of raft foundations (8 feet high)
>  78,000 cubic meter of concrete in raft foundations
>  16,000 tons of steel bars in raft foundations
> 
> The process of drilling works involve reverse rotary boring up to the required depth, determined through detailed structural design carried out by internationally acclaimed consultants. Later stages involve, formation of high strength steel cage, lowering of cage in bored holes/logs to the entire depth and placement of concrete of required design strength to form an integral structural member known as Pile. All this work is under execution by specialized Engineers and Technicians, supervised by highly qualified professionals comprising our team of internationally acclaimed Consultants and Emaar Pakistans dedicated officials.
> 
> 
> Future Plan
> *On conclusion of pile foundations work, Emaar Pakistan is planning to start work on sub structure comprising pile caps, rafts two level basements, ground floor and podium structures in September, 2009. *All the requisite documentations / formalities for the tender process and award of Works are complete. The image on the top represents a typical cross-section of the building, to familiarize our valued customers with the design of RCC frame structure of the building, number of floors and to highlight its structural stability with the help of Pile Foundations.


I AM 1000000000% PROUD TO BE PAKISTANI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> HI GUYS DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT PORT TRUST TOWER KARACHI? IS IT UNDER CONSTRUCTION?



Its called Karachi Port Tower Complex and no, its not under construction yet.


----------



## SHAMK9

Hunter911 said:


> It is too high. Very nice!



i heard that after its completed people of amritsar will be able to see this mega stucture


----------



## SHAMK9

owais.usmani said:


> The first picture you quoted in your message is not of EMAAR'S CRESCENT BAY. It is of KARACHI WATERFRONT, a 60 billion dollar investment plan by Dubai based LIMITLESS which has recently been CANCELLED.



why is water front project cancelled


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> Its called Karachi Port Tower Complex and no, its not under construction yet.



is it even approved


----------



## Hasnain2009

ICON TOWER Karachi - 60 Story.






























 
Originally posted by Metropole@skyscrapercity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Crescent Bay, Karachi





Omar1984 said:


> YouTube - Crescent Bay, Karachi



*Steady pace work on Crescent Bay project
​*
Karachi&#8212;Emaar Pakistan, the country subsidiary of Emaar Properties PJSC, is progressing at a very steady pace on its Crescent Bay projects in Karachi and has already handed over the first batch of Mirador villas to its customers in Islamabad. An announcement here on Thursday said that the piling works at Crescent Bay are well in progress and consequently the construction of raft foundation has started.

It said that hundreds of foundation piles below each high rise building have been embedded into the bedrock in order to achieve full structural stability of the buildings and now the rafts will be constructed on this foundation.

Dr. Dia Malaeb, CEO Emaar Pakistan, expressed his satisfaction on the pace of work at Crescent Bay Project in Karachi and said that the company is moving ahead vigorously on its project.

He said Emaar is a global brand which has developed the world&#8217;s tallest building Burj Khalifa and world&#8217;s largest mall The Dubai Mall. In Pakistan, we are committed and determined to keep our promises made to our customers and the steady pace of progress in both our projects is evident to that, Dr. Dia Malaeb added. The current phase of the project is being constructed by Paragon Constructors Limited whereas Engineering Associates Consulting Engineers are the official supervision and quality control engineers of the project.

It was further pointed out that the Crescent Bay is a vibrant community of high-rise towers set along three crescent shaped man-made bays. The Crescent Bay Development Project has been planned and is being developed by Emaar to enhance the Karachi skyline by providing a quality residential, commercial and retail community in an exclusive sector of the largest city of Pakistan.&#8212;APP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

moha199 said:


> Lahore





Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moe

Why the faces of Musharaf and his tutoo companions on each side? Pakistan cannot be developed as long as tutoos like them rule pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

Moe said:


> Why the faces of Musharaf and his tutoo companions on each side? Pakistan cannot be developed as long as tutoos like them rule pakistan.



That project was first initiated during Musharraf's era, thats why his picture is up...but there is still construction going on.

There's construction still going on in most projects that were initiated during Musharraf's time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall
> 
> Current construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render:




Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Creek City Marina, Karachi
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Hasnain2009 said:


> *New renders of center point karachi!*




Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

that arm in the above video is impressive..
thanks for postin


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Omar1984, thanks for sharing.
Great effort..
Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

keep sharing information please PAKISTAN ROCKSSSS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

moha199 said:


>



Updates on the Telecom Tower, Islamabad:


----------



## Sunny4pak

Assalam-o-Alaikum,
Bro.... Omar, Owais Usmani, Husnain and others thank you so much for these great great great posts....
May Allah Bless Pakistan
Regards,

sunny

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Faz

Thank you all for the great pictures, please if you could also upload this the wikipedia page for more visual information on Pak. It would be wonderful.


----------



## SHAMK9

do you guys know anything about the place where margala towers were built, are they building something to replace margala towers


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachi really looking very beutiful.


----------



## Mak Kam

*Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sunakaffck

gud yar you guys have so less traffic


----------



## Hasnain2009

sunakaffck said:


> gud yar you guys have so less traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

sunakaffck said:


> gud yar you guys have so less traffic



Thank you, but that's because most of the pics are of Islamabad. Lahore and Karachi.. Toba, Toba!


----------



## Hyde

Hasnain2009 said:


>



this is very common in Europe as well....... espacially in London...... one accident on motorway and you are stuck in traffic for hours


----------



## RescueRanger

SHAMK9 said:


> do you guys know anything about the place where margala towers were built, are they building something to replace margala towers



The place is F-10 Markaz. No they are not building anything there yet. The remaining portion of the towers are marked for Demolition... 

I was a rescuer on that site for 4 days... It was a very sombre experience.


----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz




----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz




----------



## Pk_Thunder

KPT Tower, Pakistan 




Gawadar port








Benazir Bhutto International Airport


----------



## Rajput Warrior

can smbdy post pics of karachis shoreline?
thnx in advance.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

Rajput Warrior said:


> can smbdy post pics of karachis shoreline?
> thnx in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

All pictures from Mehfil Pakistan - SkyscraperCity
Under construction Bahria icon Tower (Karachi) - 60 floors


----------



## Karachiite

Center Point (28 Floors - 150 meters) Karachi









*Crescent Bay (42 buildings)* Karachi













*Creek Marina* - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*Sofitel Tower* (27 floors, 110 meters)Karachi










*JS Tower (31 floors) Karachi*









*KASB Altitude* (32 floors, 129 meters) Karachi [/B]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Gandhara International Airport (Islamabad)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Project: Crescent Bay (model version 1)
Developer: Emaar
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

This model shows the initial plan for a development in Karachi, part of a building boom reshaping the city's skyline. 








Project: Crescent Bay (model version 2)
Developer: Emaar
Location: Karachi, Pakistan
One year after building the initial model for Crescent Bay, Real Model created a second one, reflecting significant changes in the developers' vision. Gone were the mid-rise buildings, replaced by an all-high-rise plan.





Exporting tiny houses - From low-rise ... (2) - Small Business


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*CDGK seeks approval of 12 mega projects ​*

By Irfan Aligi

KARACHI: The City District Government Karachi (CDGK) has prepared a summary regarding 12 mega development projects in the city worth Rs 2 billion scheduled to start this fiscal year.

The approval of provincial authorities has been sought for four new flyovers, six major avenues, a storm water drain and a causeway on Malir River.

This was stated at a high level meting of CDGK officials convened by City Administrator Fazlur Rehman at the district coordination officer&#8217;s camp office on Thursday, where CDGK works and services executive district officer (EDO) Rasheed Mughal briefed the city administrator on the mega projects.

Mughal revealed that the proposed sites for flyovers included the Korangi Crossing and a point near Abbasi Shaheed Hospital. These two projects were estimated to cost Rs 350 million each.

Another flyover, costing Rs 200 million, would be constructed at the Ibn-e Sina Road, which would connect storm water drains of Korangi and Gujjar Nullah, he said.

He said that to streamline vehicular volume and reduce traffic gridlocks, the administrator has proposed immediate construction of six roads.

The new roads have been proposed from Model Colony Avenue to Khokhrapar (Rs100 million), from Paracha Chowrangi to Northern Bypass (Rs 300 million) and a 4.5-km road from Mausamyat Chowrangi to Super Highway (Rs 200 million).

The cost of construction of roads around Banaras Chowk and adjacent areas has been estimated at Rs 782 million, while a road from Manghopir mazar to Surjani Chowrangi would cost around Rs 150 million.

In order to resolve the issue of storm water accumulation, the CDGK would also construct a storm water drain from Shahrah-e-Noor Jahan to Dr Ziauddin Hospital with an estimated cost of Rs 200 million. On the occasion, the city administrator directed the officer to complete the mega projects within the timeframe as specified in PC-I. He added that the bridge on Malir River should be of double track, which must be completed within the estimated cost of Rs 150 million.

Rehman further asked the EDO that to conduct a detailed survey of key roundabouts where traffic volume remained overwhelmingly high.

The CDGK might then prepare a strategic plan for reshaping of roads and constructing more flyovers, he stated.

While talking to Daily Times, Rehman said the coalition government especially Sindh governor Dr Ishratul Ibad, Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah and the local government minister despite tremendous difficulties, have supported the onward development projects to keep moving and give a boost to local investors and industry.

He said amid various challenges such as flood and influx of flood victims, CDGK departments especially works and services was preparing the PC-I of mega projects. The Sindh Planning and Development Department has already forwarded PC-I documents to the Sindh technical committee for final approval.

&#8220;We are ready to launch the mega projects within 24 hours of receiving the final approval and maintain world standards,&#8221; vowed Rehman.

He said these mega projects would open new avenues for economic activity and create employment opportunities for locals.

They would also provide sustainable routes for industry, transport sector, labourers, contractors and others and would further improve the city&#8217;s aesthetics, he concluded.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:




Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Aashiq said:


> Gandhara International Airport (Islamabad)



Actually its now called New Benazir Bhutto International Airport.



ISLAMABAD: New Benazir Bhutto International Airport, the country&#8217;s first ever green-field airport, will be completed in 2013 at a total estimated cost of Rs37billion.

This was announced by Asif Shuja Khan, director general of Pakistan Environmental Protection Agency (Pak-EPA) during a public hearing on Thursday to review the Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) report submitted by the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) in June, 2009.

The public hearing was jointly organised by Pak-EPA and CAA.

Shuja said according to the EIA report, the new airport will be an environmental role model focusing primarily on water and energy conservation as well as waste management.

A joint project of Capital Development Authority (CDA), National High Authority (NHA) and the CAA, the airport will be designed by French company Aeroports De Paris Ingenierie (ADPi) and CPG Corporation of Singapore.

It will be built on more than 3200 acres and consist of a passenger terminal building, runways, taxiways, apron and parking bays for wide body aircraft.

There will also be a cargo terminal, air traffic control complex, fuel farm, and fire crash and rescue facility.

It would be equipped to handle all types of aircraft including the new generation aircraft such as the Airbus A-380.

CAA itself will install a grid station for power generation to fulfill the needs of the airport.

Shuja said the new airport would provide jobs, filtration plants, schools and health facilities to the area. A public complaint cell will also be established and a package developed for social uplift of the local population, he added.

On January 7, 2005 CAA announced the construction of Islamabad&#8217;s airport but had tentatively named it Gandhara International Airport, after the ancient Buddhist kingdom.

The foundation stone of the project was laid by former President Pervez Musharraf and Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz on April 7, 2007 at Pind Ranjha near Fateh Jang which is 30 km from Zero Point Islamabad and 23 km from Sadar, Rawalpindi.

After coming to power, the PPP decided to name it New Benazir Bhutto International Airport.

Construction of the airport remained controversial and slow due to constant reshuffling in management and the mysterious death of the project director.

Problems of water, land acquisition and transportation have constantly plagued the project. Doubts had also been raised about the transparency with which contractors were allotted projects.

During a review process the agency made observations regarding the current air quality status of the site along with future projections, cumulative noise impact, use of alternate energy options, indoor air quality, wastewater treatment facilities, day light harvesting and rain water harvesting.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 1st, 2010.


Islamabad airport to be complete by 2013: Shuja &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

New Benazir Bhutto International Airport (New Islamabad International Airport).


----------



## Omar1984

Centaurus Islamabad:




















Updates:


----------



## aristocrat

Well Pakistanis sure know how to spend money!!!!!!!!Spending too is an art.I must admit u guys have some panache.U only need to learn to make money and voila! pak will change quickly than 1 can imagine.


----------



## Karachiite

Most of these projects are from foreign investment done under Musharraf's time. 

Software Technology Park - Lahore 
Almost completed









IT Tower - Lahore










The Centaurus - Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

self delete


----------



## AsianLion

Guys and Gals Watch this video, I found on Youtube: 

YouTube - HD 2011 || LAHORE Documentary || Pearl of Punjab ||


Am shocked!!!


----------



## Karachiite

The Centaurus - Islamabad

























Dolmen City - Karachi


----------



## Karachiite

7 Wonders City - Karachi




Pictures:
Global Financial Solutions

Islamabad Stock Exchange - Completed









Telecom Tower - Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Crescent Bay - Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Bahria Icon Tower

CostVeyors Pvt. Ltd.







Tower-1 comprises of 70 levels for office space and Tower-2 comprises of 30 floors for residential purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

8 levels of basement has been constructed according to sources in Karachi. These are the latest pictures but they're about 6 months old.




>



It's hard to get pictures of this project until basement is fully complete and the tower starts to rise above the ground level.


----------



## SMC

Center Point - 150m


----------



## Karachiite

Bahria icon tower has made it to ground level now and center point was halted for a few months but is u/c again.


----------



## naumananjum

nice pictures and nice thread
feel good to see that


----------



## SMC

Aashiq said:


> Bahria icon tower has made it to ground level now and center point was halted for a few months but is u/c again.



True. You're on SSC right? Under the same user name? I am there too, cricket_fan.


----------



## nescafe

@ smc,

do you use the following?

Projects and Updates - SkyscraperCity

its amazing...i am a regular visitor at that forum


----------



## Fasih Khan

*
I'm sorry to go Off Topic a bit but Pakistanis need to be Thankful to Pervaiz Musharraf for All this Development. May God Bless Him. He has brought up all these developments for us to feel proud On. The Democraps are looting Pakistan ruthlessly yet again as done in past by them.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

SMC said:


> True. You're on SSC right? Under the same user name? I am there too, cricket_fan.



Yeah I think I've seen you there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awun

LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>KEEP DREAMING!!! DREAMING IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Karachiite

Someone's *** is burning.


----------



## Bilal Javed

Masha Allah. . . Really very awesome. There is no words to comments on pictures and videos. Really very nice and you done a good job. . . 
Good going, best of luck.


----------



## Ghostwhowalks

Awun said:


> LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>KEEP DREAMING!!! DREAMING IS BEAUTIFUL!



why would you say that? Does India have a patent on mordernizing? Pakistan too has a right to mordernize and have world class buildings. Do you have any issue with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SMC

nescafe said:


> @ smc,
> 
> do you use the following?
> 
> Projects and Updates - SkyscraperCity
> 
> its amazing...i am a regular visitor at that forum



Yes. I don't post in those threads much often but just check them out frequently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Awun said:


> LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>KEEP DREAMING!!! DREAMING IS BEAUTIFUL!



Kid,this is not for you.Children are not allowed in PDF.So back to your mama.

Trolls are not allowed 

I have a little game for you kid.Go and search it on Google :

*Which country has most number of poors?

Which country has most number of illiterates?*

Get the answers 
 huh Bhartis


----------



## Sky_123

AUz said:


> Kid,this is not for you.Children are not allowed in PDF.So back to your mama.
> 
> Trolls are not allowed
> 
> I have a little game for you kid.Go and search it on Google :
> 
> *Which country has most number of poors?
> 
> Which country has most number of illiterates?*
> 
> Get the answers
> huh Bhartis



Which country has biggest Slums in there cities?


----------



## justanobserver

Sky_123 said:


> Which country has biggest Slums in there cities?



Pakistan of course ! 

Orangi Town (Karachi) is the largest Slum in Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kugga

Sky_123 said:


> Which country has biggest Slums in there cities?





justanobserver said:


> Pakistan of course !
> 
> Orangi Town (Karachi) is the largest Slum in Asia



Don't fight i found this on yahoo answers

_"The Kibera district of Nairobi is the largest slum in the world, containing approximately three quarters of a million people. The Dhavari area of Mumbai (formerly Bombay) and the Orangi district of Karachi, Pakistan, are only slightly smaller"_

Population of all these three slums can be seen on this link 

Slums Around the World - My Several Worlds

which is estimated to be 

600,000 to 1 million in dhavari , Mumbai

720,000 in Orangi town

and 

550,000 in Kiberia


----------



## kugga

and this link provides something really different 

Kibera, world's largest slum -- Sightseeing with Google Satellite Maps

2.2 million population in Kibera ...


----------



## SMC

WTF? Guys don't fall for the troll. These posts will get deleted soon.


----------



## Karachiite

Orangi Town does not even look like a slum. I rather live in Orangi than Dharavi. And Karachi only has orangi but in Mumbai, slums are in ever neighborhood. 

Orangi Town






Dharavi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaildar

Aashiq said:


> Orangi Town does not even look like a slum. *I rather live in Orangi than Dharavi*. And Karachi only has orangi but in Mumbai, slums are in ever neighborhood.
> 
> Orangi Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dharavi



Yes considering average per capita, Average indian is richer than pakistani.. Than even Average indian cant LIVE in Dhaarvi..Because of sky-rocket high price of land.

So its fine, you choose orangi


----------



## nescafe

Aashiq said:


> Yeah I think I've seen you there.



i have seen your posts there aashiq


----------



## SMC

Zaildar said:


> Yes considering average per capita, Average indian is richer than pakistani.. Than even Average indian cant LIVE in Dhaarvi..Because of sky-rocket high price of land.
> 
> So its fine, you choose orangi



No, it's because Orangi is much more livable. 

---------- Post added at 05:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------

Anyway, I was reading SSC and found something important Bahria Icon Tower will be 70 stories tall, which should make it around 300-350 meters. Its height is unconfirmed.

Originally they were saying that it will be 62 floors because 8 floors will be for Parking, but it turns out the parking floors will be separate.


----------



## subject17

Aashiq said:


> Orangi Town does not even look like a slum. I rather live in Orangi than Dharavi. And Karachi only has orangi but in Mumbai, slums are in ever neighborhood.
> 
> Orangi Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dharavi



Agreed.

but Dharavi has 1 billion dollar economy, does Orangi has? is the million dollar question.


----------



## T-Faz

These are nearly complete:


























Sorry date it wrong, they are a couple of months old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz

These are nearing completion:
















These houses, plus the government compounds in Bath Island are being re-cladded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

These houses have been completed and are available for a good price:






This should be opened this year.
















Final render:






I will upload some videos soon, especially of Benazir Shaheed Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Can u ppl post with names and locations of project so they will be benifitial to ppl like me who have not been to pakistan much. And no matter how much development we have those nasty overhead webs of electrical distribution is never gonna go away!


----------



## SMC

The projects I listed and more of what T-Faz listed is in Karachi.


----------



## Karachiite

There are eight 30 floor Residential buildings called Lucky One coming to fb area in Karachi, will upload the renders later.
Sofitel tower in clifton is going at a good pace, should complete by next year.

Lucky One


----------



## MrProudIndian

Aashiq said:


> Orangi Town does not even look like a slum. I rather live in Orangi than Dharavi. And Karachi only has orangi but in Mumbai, slums are in ever neighborhood.
> 
> Orangi Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dharavi



Dharavi will be soon turned into a great place and the work is already on.





And search out Dharavi Redevelopment 2010.

Well we have woken up and are improving vastly.
But Pakistan doesn't seem to have any redevelopment plans for Orangi Town.


----------



## Karachiite

MrProudIndian said:


> Dharavi will be soon turned into a great place and the work is already on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And search out Dharavi Redevelopment 2010.
> 
> Well we have woken up and are improving vastly.
> But Pakistan doesn't seem to have any redevelopment plans for Orangi Town.



Orangi Pilot Project is a redevelopment project for Orangi town and now Orangi has great hospitals and schools. Lots of sanitary work and water supply work has been done. 
Al Khidmat Hospital in Orangi Town


----------



## Karachiite

@ Topic
Sofitel Tower - Karachi 





Update from early December









courtesy of Moiz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

The right side of Benazir Shaheed Park is viewable only, the main central part and left parts are not visible, the video also has the park at night.

A must visit for anyone who comes to Karachi, its more of a relaxing, dating spot.

They do not allow male(s), you need to be with a girl or your family to enter.






Here is a an aerial shot of the park, courtesy of Aashiq.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

ISE TOWERS ISLAMABAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:





Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

nice thread...


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan-China Friendship Center (Islamabad)










YouTube - Video Sino-Pakistani cultural center to open in Islamabad CCTV News




YouTube - pak-china friendship centre




YouTube - pak china friendship centre 1 By Muzammil Iqbal Chaudhary




YouTube - PAKISTAN CHINA FRIENDSHIP CENTRE 18 DEC 2010 PART 1


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad State Life Tower:







Updates:


----------



## Time Assassin

There are alot of High=Rising buildings being built in Karachi, they all been set to be completed before 2014

Next year the Sofitle Tower will be completed, along with Food Street and Marina Creek construction will begin.

Bahria Icon Tower has begun construction upon complettion it will be 300M tall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

3D Atrium Cinemas At Atrium Mall Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patentneer

Awun said:


> LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>KEEP DREAMING!!! DREAMING IS BEAUTIFUL!




--------xxx-------------


Stupid comment above!

Pak has beautifull architecture. And cities like Lahore, Karachi, Hyderabad look like they had contiguous urban planning unlike the stop-jerk-slum-go ishtyle in India. 

1 thing I see is while Pak projects are as elitist as Indian projects, Pak projects are beautiful. I often wonder if bldg.'s in India r specially designed and built to be ugly , ...  .. 'Nazr' naa lag jaee. 

Architects probably don't make much money in India, but civil & structural engineers seem to make a killing. Bldg.'s seem to be more 'technical', functional. I'd go so far to say that despite other things Bombay has the greatest collection of ugly bldg.'s in the world. Wonder ...  .. if that costs extra?

And then as if to compensate for that, nowadays they come up with ultra-slick bldg.'s. Jarring. 

Pak is used to ongoing change. Afer coming out of the Sowiet era cold, India does hawe this vestigial disease of 'gigantiism' which, inflicts and overtakes everything. Good that their is giant market and clientele lined up for 1/2 decent bldg.'s. Their is mass momentum, mass manufacturing, mass user base caught in a cyclone spiral of development. So in a decade or 2, the Indian Infra - dividend will completely transform the place and image of the place. Something like Karachi, Lahore & Singapore; not China or Dubai. Not at all artificial but market driven. Is all of the development in Pakistan realistic, market driven ? I think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:



I Love the architecture of this building

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan Deep Water Container Port 

The container terminal will have both road and rail connections to the hinterland including the proposed Cargo Village in the Western Backwaters of Karachi Port.

M/s Hutchison Port Holdings Limited (HPH) of Hong Kong has been awarded the Concession. HPH is the world&#8217;s largest container operator.


----------



## flameboard

What Karachi needs is a proper sewage disposal system, the ocean water is becoming dirty


----------



## Pak_Sher

The Karachi sewer system was improved during Musharf's regime and extra Rs. 25 billion were allocated for this purpose. The effort needs to continue in all urban areas of Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Super Falcon

MASHAHALLAH congrats to every single person who is working hard to complte those all projects and special thanx to those who work in as workers working hard in cold winter and hot summer i Salut to them specially we must acknowledge their hard work more than engineers and investors because without them they all are useless


----------



## Omar1984

Newly inaugurated cargo terminal at Port Qasim










Deep Water Container Port Terminal project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Zaver Pearl Continental Hotel Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

YouTube - Karachi Port Trust, Pakistan Deep Water Container Port.mpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Creek marina - Karachi
Render





Construction Progress as of December 20 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shafaq.urooj

beautiful...........................
thanks for useful information


----------



## Karachiite

World Trade Center- Islamabad
Render:





Construction Progress


----------



## Karachiite

Gold Crest DHA - Islamabad
Render:





Construction Progress:


----------



## Evil Flare

omar1984 should have given one more chance ...


----------



## Karachiite

All pics courtesy of Moiz
Render:





Progress (Working on 20th floor)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Gwadar Progress (pics from last year)
50 beded Hospital




Stadium




GDA Office Block II




Model School













Apartment




Sur Creek Hotel and Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALI N K C

*Dhaiko koi manhoos indian bugzee thu idher b nahi gus aya ? Allah bless Pakistan Amin*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Telecom Tower - Islamabad - 113 meters
Topped out and is now being cladded

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Undesired

Some good pics...


----------



## Karachiite

*Mangla View Resort* 









































Anyone know if the whole resort is now complete?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

*The Centaurus (7 Star Hotel) - Islamabad (41 + 32 + 32+ 32 Floors / 200 meters +)*
Render:





Progress:





Picture by Faisal Moin


----------



## Karachiite

*Multan Pearl City*

*10 Marla - Type-1*






*10 Marla - Type-2*






*10 Marla - Type-3*






*1 Kanal - Type-5*






*1 Kanal - Type-6*


----------



## Karachiite

*Pace Tower - Lahore- 24 floors*









Pics by Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

*Al Taqwa Mall - Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*City Square - Karachi*





The concept is born out of the desire to reflect Karachi&#8217;s importance as a trading sea port. The massing & aesthetics of the towers are meant to echo the imagery of the tall ships masts & sails.
The retail canopy roof unifting the base of the towers represents waves, & ribbons of materials, another important industry associated with Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Sindh governor inaugurates Causeway at Korangi*


KARACHI: Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ibad Khan said that the government is trying its best to complete ongoing development projects on time, besides beginning new ones in Karachi. He was talking to media here on Saturday after the inauguration of Causeway at Korangi Industrial Area. He said that the national development depends on Karachis development. He said the projects of K-4, Lyari Expressway, Mass Transit and solid waste would soon be started in Karachi. He said that the government had invited four industrial estates of Karachi for carrying out development work in industrial estates; for this purpose the government of Sindh had released a fund of Rs.250 million. On the occasion, the Governor appreciated efforts of Korangi Industrial Trade and Estate for completion of causeway at a cost of Rs120mn within one year. He said that the causeway would not only provide benefits to industrial area but also work as an alternate road for Karachiites.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Sofitel Tower - Karachi* 




Construction Work










In this picture you can see Sofitel Tower, Emerald Tower and also MCB Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*Center Point (on the right) and Defence Regency Residential Apartments (left) - Karachi*


----------



## Karachiite

*Telecom Tower - Islamabad*
Render:





Progress:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldKool

wow!!! its quite amazing the country silently developing itself amidst all the hostilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Goldcrest DHA - Islamabad
*












*Al-Hamra Aveneue - Islamabad*





Progresss:


----------



## Karachiite

*Multan Progress and Development*

*Chungi # 9 Flyover Project*[/SIZE]
















*Jinnah Chowk (Qaddafi Chowk) Flyover Project*

_A two level flyover on a six leg complex junction at the entrance of Multan city having special geometry with one approach from level 1 merging in level2 bridge _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Multan transit rail system proposed, PM refers matter to economic affairs division*

MULTAN, Jan 29 (APP) - A proposal of Multani mono rail system to operate on a strong metallic beam over 18 feet above the city roads for city transportation was presented at a high level briefing chaired by Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani here late on Saturday night.Commissioner Multan division Syed Mohammad Ali Gardezi presented the novel idea of mono train operating over head on five routes with four railway stations to facilitate the citizens at the briefing held at the local circuit house.The prime minister ordered that the proposed project be referred to ministry of economic affairs adding that state minister for economic affairs Ms Hina Rabbani Khar should look into the possibility of the project&#8217;s execution on Built-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis. 
Commissioner said that the train would operate on five routes including Bosan Road-Judicial complex, Jinah road to Vehari Chowk, Chungi No 9 to university and two others. He pleaded that 72 educational institutions operating on the Bosan road and additional transportation facility to the citizen would help lessen traffic burden on the road.
MPAs and other officials supported the proposal and MPA Syed Nazim Hussain Shah termed it a good effort to beautify the Multan city and improving the local transportation facilities.Prime Minister Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani Gilani issued instructions that Rs 100 million funding be arranged to acquire 200 kanal piece of land for cancer treatment hospital near DHQ hospital Multan after he was informed that Rs 20 million funding was available for the purpose.
The prime minister was informed that work on construction of fly-overs was in full swing in the city and the level one fly over at Jinah Chowk (Chowk Kumharanwala) would be completed by March 23.
The fly-over at Chungi No 9 has already been completed while the Rs 1208 million fly-over at Chungi No 8 would be completed in April 2011. The Rs 603 million fly over at Chowk Naag Shah would be completed in July 2011.
Prime Minister was informed that about 95 per cent construction work of Kalma Chowk fly-over has been completed while 55 per cent work on the fly over at Double Phatak has also been completed. These projects would be completed in May this year.
The prime minister stressed on completion of Faisalabad-Multan motorway within specified period.
He was informed that land acquisition process for 57-km long Multan-Khanewal section of the motorway was in the final stages, however, more funding was required to complete this process. This section of the motorway would cost Rs 16.3 billion.
The Prime Minister was informed that 70 per cent work on Rs 2153.5 million head Mohammadwala project has been completed and it would be fully completed by June 2011. The Rs 1616 million project of Musa Pak Shaheed bridge in Jalalpur Pirwala has been completed about 78 per cent and officials hoped it would be operational in May this year.
The Prime Minister was also given briefing on seven grid stations in Multan divisions involving a cost of Rs 1580 million, Rs 100 million project of Multan Dry Port Trust, primary health care schemes, DHQ hospital, cadet college, women university, and engineering university projects, besides improvement in departments and campus of Bahauddin Zakariya University scheme, northern and southern bypasses and city railway station.
Moreover, schemes included in the Multan city beautification plan were also discussed. They included Rs 4.47 million museum scheme, Rs 59.989 Ghanta Ghar market, around Rs 28 million schemes to build two mosques, Rs 2.079 million artisan centre, Rs 59.949 million Damdama (parapet) strengthening scheme at Qila Kohna Qasim Bagh, Rs 59.881 million scheme of fort wall, Rs 92.465 million Qasim fort landscaping, approach road to Darbar Musa Pak Shaheed (Rs 102.323 million), improvement of city gates, reconstruction of old gates which were now missing including Pak gate, Daulat gate, Lohari Gate, conservation of other old gates including Bohar gate, park at old city station.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Multani transit rail system proposed, PM refers matter to economic affairs division

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Defence Heights - Islamabad





Progress:


----------



## Karachiite

*Muhammad Bin Qasim International Airport - Multan*
New Terminal










*Multan City Center*


----------



## Karachiite

Changing face of Faisalabad due to rapid development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

what about the Non_Material development


----------



## Karachiite

*Bahria Icon Tower - 70 floor office building + 30 floor residential apartment) - Karachi*
Render:





Progress: 



















Pics by J Sultan from SSC Mehfil Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Center Point - Karachi*











*Sofitel Tower - Karachi*


----------



## Karachiite

*Flyover and underpass: Work on Kalma Chowk to start soon*

The government has decided to start work on a flyover at Kalma Chowk to reduce congestion at the intersection, The Express Tribune has learnt. The authorities have also decided to build an underpass at the chowk, but don&#8217;t have the money to start the project yet.
The flyover will be a kilometre long and start and end 500 metres either side of Kalma Chowk on Ferozepur Road. The proposed underpass will run from Gulberg Main Boulevard to Garden Town Main Boulevard. The latter will also be widened to take advantage of the new underpass.
Kalma Chowk has been widened twice before, but is now regularly choked with traffic. At peak hours wardens usually switch off the traffic signals and direct traffic manually. Still, the queues of vehicles at the chowk often stretch back to the previous signal.
Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif had asked officials a while ago to make a plan to resolve traffic issues at the chowk. At a meeting chaired by Lahore Commissioner Nadeem Hassan Asif a couple of days ago, it was decided to start work on the flyover. Ferozepur Road was previously under the city district government&#8217;s control, but was recently handed over to the Lahore Development Authority
Work on the flyover will start at once, said Israr Saeed, director of the Traffic Engineering and Planning Agency. He said that work on the underpass is subject to the availability of funds. He said that an initial estimate put the cost of building the flyover and underpass at Rs2 billion.
Saeed said that the feasibility report would be completed in three months by the National Engineering Services of Pakistan (Nespak), following which it would take about a year to construct the flyover.
&#8220;The positive thing is that we don&#8217;t have to acquire any land for the project as enough land is already available,&#8221; he said.
Saeed said that the widening of Garden Town Main Boulevard would begin once the flyover and underpass are in the final stages. &#8220;Without broadening the road the underpass might not be as useful as it should be,&#8221; he said.
He said that the road would be widened from 24 feet to 36 feet. Another lane will be added along with service lanes. He said that the Barkat Market traffic signal would be removed and the next Y junction would be widened so vehicles could take a u-turn from there.
Saeed estimated that the road widening project would cost Rs275 million. It will include building benches, an overhead pedestrian bridge and new plantations. The feasibility report for this project will also be conducted by Nespak. It will take about four months to complete, he added.


----------



## Karachiite

Bahria Icon Tower - Karachi (60 floors and 30 floors)












Pics by Muhammad Sami


----------



## Karachiite

*New Islamabad Airport*


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Plans for harbour crossing bridge*






AT the height of 65 metres a cable stay harbour crossing bridge will catch the eyes on the western skyline of Karachi by the year 2015.

It will cater for shipping traffic under it and become part of the 450-metre long bridge that will provide connectivity to Pakistan Deep Sea Container Port being built at Keamari Groyne.

The bridge will ramp up along the Marine Drive road opposite Oil Pier-III and will be anchored on the other side of the Karachi Port channel at Manora with causeways leading to Manora-Sandpit road. Lyari Expressway and Northern Bypass to provide smooth and uninterrupted connectivity to the hinterland.

The bridge will also provide access to the proposed cargo village to be built at the Western backwaters of the Karachi Port. It will provide alternate traffic-bypass to ease the ever-growing traffic pressure and load on citys internal road network, ensuring smooth, reliable and unhindered traffic flow from the port.

Built at an estimated cost of $450 million, the Harbour Crossing Bridge (HCB) will separate heavy vehicular traffic movement from citys internal traffic which is also growing at a fast pace.

The rapidly growing external trade with the current annual level of over $50 billion is a nightmare for Karachites who have to confront heavy vehicular traffic even in internal and narrow arteries of the city surrounded by densely populated areas.

The Karachi Port alone presently handles around 41.4 million tons of bulk and containerised cargoes per year. The two container terminals  KICT and PICT jointly handle around 1.3 million TEUs (twenty feet equivalent unit) annually. After the Pakistan Deep Sea Container Port comes into operation by the year 2013 under phase one, it will start handling 0.5 million boxes per year.

To reduce the surging pressure on citys infrastructure particularly road network, the only way out would be to divert the heavy vehicular traffic moving into and out of port area towards Northern Bypass or Lyari Expressway through the harbour crossing bridge.

From the ports oil storage area millions of gallons move in and out daily through lorries and pass through densely populated areas of the city. Most of these tanker lorries loaded with highly sensitive and flammable materials pass through citys posh localities like Clifton and Defence Housing Authority.

The Karachi Port authority in December last gave a detailed presentation of the harbour crossing bridge to President Asif Ali Zardari at Bilawal House, designed to transform Karachi port into a transshipment hub.

The Asian Development Bank has indicated to give $100 million soft term loan as direct lending (without GoP guarantee). The ADB has also proposed to anchor the loan with KPTs share of 35 per cent of the project cost, with the remaining to be acquired from commercial banks.

According to initial estimates, the HCB being a toll bridge will recover the entire investment in a period of 15 to 18 years, depending on the toll rates. Studies carried out by experts found the project feasible with an expected internal rate of return (EIRR)) of 16.54 per cent.

The ADB is also providing technical assistance of $225,000 for preparatory works for the evaluation of ports business plan and income. These funds will also be used for updating the feasibility study of PDSCP and HCB initially carried out in 2005. KPTs project manager, Saeed Soomro hopes that after getting approval, the port will be in a position to call bids for the HCB from contractors by middle of this year, adding that execution work of the bridge may be initiated by end of this year and it may be completed in four years.

A Chinese company has shown interest in the project and is also willing to fund the HCB on soft terms.

Plans for harbour crossing bridge | Magzines | DAWN.COM

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## aks18

Hasham House karachi:








Hasham (Pvt) Ltd 
21,000 sq m 
Expected completion 2011

Aedas has been appointed for its design and oversight of Hasham House, which is planned to be a state-of-the-art-commercial complex located in the heart of Karachi, Pakistan. Hasham House has been conceptualized to add a project of sterling qualities to the expanding architecture of the city.
With the site surrounded by five star hotels, adjacent important governmental offices, and set between the hub of financial activity of the country on the one side and the affluent residential localities of Clifton and Defence on the other, Hasham House promises to become an iconic landmark on the skyline.

i found this project on sum international firm's site where is this project going on in karaci ??? completion year is 2011


----------



## aks18

ARCHITECTURE / MIXED-USE
CITY SQUARE
Karachi, Pakistan
The concept is born out of the desire to reflect Karachi&#8217;s importance as a trading sea port. The massing & aesthetics of the towers are meant to echo the imagery of the tall ships masts & sails.
The retail canopy roof unifting the base of the towers represents waves, & ribbons of materials, another important industry associated with Karachi..


City Square | Aedas | Architecture | Mixed-use | Karachi, Pakistan


this project is also by the came firm in karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhim

With all the development going on, Karachi is looking a good beautiful city..

Could you post some development project pictures of other cities, like Rawalpindi?
Thanks


----------



## indianpatriot

yesterday they were showing Karachi on bbc ...i mistook it for Dubai for a moment...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

If i were the president or PM ... Id convert the PM-President and governor houses into high tec---state of the art universities..... With admission only on scholarships........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> If i were the president or PM ... Id convert the PM-President and governor houses into high tec---state of the art universities..... With admission only on scholarships........


 
INSHALLAH you will be one day

Gud spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Karachiite said:


> *Flyover and underpass: Work on Kalma Chowk to start soon*
> 
> The government has decided to start work on a flyover at Kalma Chowk to reduce congestion at the intersection, The Express Tribune has learnt. The authorities have also decided to build an underpass at the chowk, but don&#8217;t have the money to start the project yet.
> The flyover will be a kilometre long and start and end 500 metres either side of Kalma Chowk on Ferozepur Road. The proposed underpass will run from Gulberg Main Boulevard to Garden Town Main Boulevard. The latter will also be widened to take advantage of the new underpass.
> Kalma Chowk has been widened twice before, but is now regularly choked with traffic. At peak hours wardens usually switch off the traffic signals and direct traffic manually. Still, the queues of vehicles at the chowk often stretch back to the previous signal.
> Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif had asked officials a while ago to make a plan to resolve traffic issues at the chowk. At a meeting chaired by Lahore Commissioner Nadeem Hassan Asif a couple of days ago, it was decided to start work on the flyover. Ferozepur Road was previously under the city district government&#8217;s control, but was recently handed over to the Lahore Development Authority
> Work on the flyover will start at once, said Israr Saeed, director of the Traffic Engineering and Planning Agency. He said that work on the underpass is subject to the availability of funds. He said that an initial estimate put the cost of building the flyover and underpass at Rs2 billion.
> Saeed said that the feasibility report would be completed in three months by the National Engineering Services of Pakistan (Nespak), following which it would take about a year to construct the flyover.
> &#8220;The positive thing is that we don&#8217;t have to acquire any land for the project as enough land is already available,&#8221; he said.
> Saeed said that the widening of Garden Town Main Boulevard would begin once the flyover and underpass are in the final stages. &#8220;Without broadening the road the underpass might not be as useful as it should be,&#8221; he said.
> He said that the road would be widened from 24 feet to 36 feet. Another lane will be added along with service lanes. He said that the Barkat Market traffic signal would be removed and the next Y junction would be widened so vehicles could take a u-turn from there.
> Saeed estimated that the road widening project would cost Rs275 million. It will include building benches, an overhead pedestrian bridge and new plantations. The feasibility report for this project will also be conducted by Nespak. It will take about four months to complete, he added.


 
Work on this project has been started and have picked pace!


----------



## WAQAS119

edit:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall
> 
> Current construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render:


 
Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore-Kasur Road. Kasur, Punjab Province of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore-Kasur Road. Kasur, Punjab Province of Pakistan.




Very beautiful road.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore-Kasur Road. Kasur, Punjab Province of Pakistan.


 
Hate these 2 laned roads...


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hate these 2 laned roads...


 
You like two way traffic running on a one laned tight road


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Pakistan, a country i see with so much intimacy.

Yeah, Pakistan Zindabad!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Ring Road:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I dnt understand Pakistan....On one hand i hear tht Pakistan is going bankrupt (on internet n TV)...On the other i see development... like 7 start hotels,IT parks,Motorways,artificial island etc.

AMAZING.


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I dnt understand Pakistan....On one hand i hear tht Pakistan is going bankrupt (on internet n TV)...On the other i see development... like 7 start hotels,IT parks,Motorways,artificial island etc.
> 
> AMAZING.


 
Most of these projects started during Musharraf's rule. This corrupt government of Zardari had put many projects on hold. In Punjab, Shahbaz Sharif is the reason for development in Punjab. Zardari has done nothing for Punjab. I dont know about other provinces...


----------



## 53fd

Thank you Omar bhai & Karachiite for posting the updates & developments on the projects in Pakistan, I'm really grateful to you guys. I feel more & more touched by Pakistan everyday. Can't wait to go back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Thanks Karachiite and Omar. Great pics indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Punjab CM Shahbaz Sharif is doing an excellent job in developing Punjab Province of Pakistan.

Three thousand homes in Punjab Province in 3 years.


----------



## Omar1984

*Govt utilising resources for speedy development: Shahbaz *

LAHORE CHIEF Minister Shahbaz Sharif said on Monday that the Punjab government was utilising all the available resources for the speedy development of the province and provision of basic amenities to the masses while a special programme was being implemented for poverty alleviation and uplift of education, health and other sectors.

He said that establishment of Danish Schools in far-flung and backward areas would help the poor students realize their dream of having modern education. He said modern health facilities had become available to the rural areas through mobile health units. He said the government was attaching top priority to transparency and every penny of public money was being utilised in a transparent manner in the implementation of development projects. He was presiding over a meeting held to review implementation of ongoing development projects with the cooperation of the Department for International Development (DFID) of Britain and other uplift schemes in the province. The chief minister said three Danish Schools had been inaugurated in southern Punjab while more such schools would also be set up in Rajanpur, DG Khan, Attock and Mianwali this year. He said Danish Schools would provide modern education to the students of backward areas to enable them play an active role in national development and prosperity. He said special attention was being paid to the improvement of primary education which had fundamental importance in education. He said the maximum resources were being utilised for the improvement of education system at primary level, training of teachers, provision of basic facilities in schools and achievement of the target of hundred percent enrolment at primary level. The CM said the Punjab Educational Endowment Fund had been established for the benefit of students facing financial problems and scholarships were being awarded to the poor for studying at the leading educational institutions of the country. He said solid measures were also being taken for promotion of vocational education for overcoming unemployment and enabling the youth to support their families as well as play their role in national development and prosperity. Shahbaz said mobile health units were being imported for providing modern health facilities to people at their doorstep and the units had started functioning in flood-affected areas while such units equipped with the latest medical facilities would also be provided to all Tehsils under a phased programme. He said that DFID was extending commendable cooperation for poverty alleviation and provision of education, health and vocational education facilities in the backward areas.

Planning & Development Secretary Ali Tahir while briefing the meeting about ongoing development projects with the cooperation of DFID said that the DFID was extending cooperation to the government for welfare of the backward areas.


Source: Govt utilising resources for speedy development: Shahbaz


----------



## Omar1984

*Scope of AHS to be extended across Punjab: CM* 

LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister, Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif has said that Aashiyana housing scheme (AHS) is an excellent project under which modern residential facilities would be available to the poor and the common man on the pattern of the housing schemes for the elite.

This was stated by him during a visit for reviewing the pace of implementation of extension project of Bhatta Chowk and Aashiyanahousing scheme at Saroba Atari, here today.

The Chief Minister said that the credit for low-cost housing scheme goes to Pakistan Muslim League-N which has materialized the dream of the common man to have his own house. 

He said that project of construction of college, playground and gymnasium should also be made part of Aashiyana housing scheme while extension project of Bhatta Chowk should be completed by May 10th for streamlining the flow of traffic and providing relief to the people at the earliest.

The Chief Minister said that a low-cost housing scheme has been initiated for the poor and the common man first time in the history of the country which will promote a realization in the ordinary citizens that they have as much right over national resources as the elite classes. 

He said that Aashiyana housing schemes are being developed on high value land nearest to the cities. He said that after Lahore, approval has also been granted for Aashiyana housing scheme in Jehlum, Sargodha, Sahiwal and Faisalabad and the scope of the scheme will be extended to the whole province. He said that allotment of houses in Aashiyana housing scheme will be made through balloting in a highly transparent manner and ten percent quota has been allocated for martyrs, widows, orphans and disabled persons in these schemes. He said that maximum resources are being utilized for the early completion of Aashiyana housing scheme and a modern infrastructure is also being developed.

He directed that the project for setting up a 50-bed hospital and extension of approach road from Ferozpur Road to Aashiyana housing scheme should be evolved while steps should also be taken to cover the drain passing by the scheme. He further directed that suitable locations should be identified for the construction of college, gymnasium and a playground under this scheme and a detailed briefing should be given to him in this regard during his next visit. He directed Director General PHA to evolve a plan for developing an excellent and eye-catching park in Aashiyana housing scheme.

The Chief Minister further said that modern infrastructure is of vital importance for rapid development and Punjab government is paying special attention to this sector. He said that all development projects are being completed in a transparent manner and within timeframe and the condition of third-party audit is being strictly followed. He said that people are facing serious problems due to load of traffic at Bhatta Chowk and there are frequent traffic jams.

He said that extension of Bhatta Chowk will improve traffic system and provide relief to the people. Taking notice of dilapidated condition of Bedian Road, the Chief Minister issued instructions for evolving a project for its improvement.

Earlier, Commissioner Lahore gave a detailed briefing regarding the pace of implementation of Bhatta chowk extension project. He said that construction work is being undertaken round the clock on this 2.4 km long project and all possible measures are being taken for this purpose. Chairman Punjab Land Development Company and Member Punjab Assembly Sh. Allauddin gave briefing regarding implementation of Aashiyana housing scheme.

Chairman Punjab LandDevelopment Company Sh. Allauddin, Commissioner and DistrictCoordination Officer Lahore, Sector Incharge National Logistic Cell,Directors General LDA and PHA and senior officers concerned werepresent on the occasion. 


Source: Scope of AHS to be extended across Punjab: CM


----------



## American Pakistani

I wish they industrialised the country also, so unemployment & poverty issue will be solved which will help eliminate crime rates & exteremism. May Pakistan prosper alot. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

If poverty or corruption is eradicated then all these jagirdars in the parliament wont become billionaires then.


----------



## farhan_9909

ashyana shopping centre dera ismail khan


----------



## Omar1984

*11 mega projects okayed to ensure smooth traffic in Peshawar*

PESHAWAR - Keeping in view the frequent blockade of roads and increasing flow of vehicles, a high level meeting, held under the chairmanship of Chief Minister Amir Haider Khan Hoti on Wednesday, approved at least 11 mega projects.

The meeting was also attended by senior ministers Rahim Dad Khan and Bashir Ahmad Bilour, Sports and Tourism Minister Syed Aqil Shah, Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain, Chief Secretary Ghulam Dastgir Akhtar, Peshawar Development Authority (PDA) Director General Qazi Laeeq Ahmad and others.

Qazi Laeeq briefed the participants about the proposals aimed at ensuring smooth flow of traffic and making easy access to the transport around the city.
Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain told the journalists that the work on Gulbahar Fly Over, to be constructed with an estimated cost of Rs 670 million, would be started in the second week of this month and added that the fly over would go along one kilometer from Ring Road Bridge till Gul Bahar Chawk on main G T Road.

He further said the work on another fly over from Nishtar Hall till Bacha Khan Chawk on Charsada Road with an estimated cost of Rs two billion would be commenced from the second week of coming April.

Similarly, the construction work on an incomplete portion of Ring Road from Charsada Road till Jamrud Road would also be started during this period, he added.

He said the government could be in a better position to settle the road blockade issue inside the city with the completion of these projects He said the government was also planning to construct several other roads for easing burden on the existing roads.


Source: 11 mega projects okayed to ensure smooth traffic in Peshawar | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## farhan_9909




----------



## Karachiite

Few pics of Faisalabad. This city is developing very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Faisalabad Cont'd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachiite said:


> Few pics of Faisalabad. This city is developing very well.


 


Good to see the city of Pakistani Legendary Singer Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan developing well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad:


----------



## Karachiite

*Telecom Tower, Islamabad*





*The Centaurus, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite

NUST Headquarters, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Bahria Icon Tower (60 floors) - Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The Ramada Hotel in Multan.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Dolmen City, Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:


 

Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

The Centaurus Islamabad. Soon to be the landmark of Pakistan.



















UPDATES:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:


 


UPDATES:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Mirpur, Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

The race is on for the tallest building in Pakistan. Both Centaurus and Bahria ICON are going to be 260m tall. Perhaps Bahria ICON can have a 20m antenna.


----------



## Karachiite

*Crescent Bay *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*The Mall (Formerly known as Sofitel Hotel) - Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Platnium Square - Islamabad *















*Goldcrest DHA - Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Telecom Tower - Islamabad*





*
Jinnah Chowk Flyover - Multan*





*PC Multan*





FFCL Head Office - Rawalpindi


----------



## Roybot

Omar1984 said:


> The Centaurus Islamabad. Soon to be the landmark of Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATES:



Are they going to build the fourth tower?


----------



## Karachiite

*The Centaurus*






You can see they are starting on the hotel tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

Yar anybody plz tell me is the construction of Karachi Port Tower (if completed in 2015 it will be tallest bunlding in South asia) strated or not 
Port Tower Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pioneerfirst

Pakistan has one of the best road network of South Asia.Although work speed has reduced in last three years but when complted it will be one of the best in Asia.





Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

hey wt abt the new expo center in lahore


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Pakistan SkyLine Building Diagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*UBL Tower - Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Can't wait till we start seeing skyscrapers line Pakistan's cities!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Kalma Chowk Lahore Flyover and Underpass Update..................!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Centaurus Update!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

*Turkish Workers Working at Centaurus!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AsianLion

*First one in Pakistan, Kalma Chowk Lahore Project:
*


----------



## AsianLion

*Read this:
*
*Challenges of Implementing Urban Master Plans: The Lahore Experience*


----------



## American Pakistani

All those beutiful skyscrapers (Port Tower, KPT tower etc) were proposed during Musharraf era, he gone means develpment gone. Zardari $hithole either cancelled everything or postponed for next govt. More annoying is that SC doesn't question him that where is all development work gone, CJ is not taking revenge by Musharraf by ignoring & keeping his mouth shut, but instead he is taking revenge from same peoples who stand with him when Musharraf sacked him.

I burn inside after watching that how this mf destroyed & looted the country which was developing during Musharraf & no one seems to take care of this corrupt d0nkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

American Pakistani said:


> All those beutiful skyscrapers (Port Tower, KPT tower etc) were proposed during Musharraf era, he gone means develpment gone. Zardari $hithole either cancelled everything or postponed for next govt. More annoying is that SC doesn't question him that where is all development work gone, CJ is not taking revenge by Musharraf by ignoring & keeping his mouth shut, but instead he is taking revenge from same peoples who stand with him when Musharraf sacked him.
> 
> I burn inside after watching that how this mf destroyed & looted the country which was developing during Musharraf & no one seems to take care of this corrupt d0nkey.


 
Yeah, reinstating the CJ was one of the biggest mistakes Pakistan has ever made. Not only has he not punished Zardari's inept government, he's also released a lot of terrorists from Pakistani prisons that were held during Musharraf's time. What a douche.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Sofitel Tower - Karachi*
Working on the 30th floor now












*A Building U/C on I.I Chundrigar Road*





Too many highrise buildings are under construction in Karachi right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamesavery

Wow Pakistan looks amazing, i've already seen lots of photographs of buildings from the Mughal era and coupled with these new developments will certainly be an amazing sight.....I think I might have to visit.


----------



## Karachiite

*The Centaurus - Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nescafe

you the "mehfil pakistan guy"


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> World Trade Center Islamabad:


 


Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nice place, it will become the next Asian Tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Good to see that with all the problems & instability, country is silently developing. 

P.S How tall is Sofitel towers & World trade centre tower?


----------



## Omar1984

moha199 said:


>


 
Updates for the Telecom Tower:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wind

I thought PAK would be slightly better than Afgan.Never imagined this

Should blame the media cheers for the development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Masha Allh gr8 pictures and well done by all of those who posted them.

TARIQ


----------



## American Pakistani

wind said:


> *I thought PAK would be slightly better than Afgan*.Never imagined this
> 
> Should blame the media cheers for the development


 
WHAT!!!!

Really, i can't beleive there are people who think like this too Yes it is dumb media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

wind said:


> I thought PAK would be slightly better than Afgan.Never imagined this
> 
> Should blame the media cheers for the development


 
Pakistan and Afghanistan are nothing alike, not in culture, language, history, geography, education, or development.

Look at the threads that are made sticky in the General Images section of this forum especially Beautiful Pakistan thread and Pictures of Cities thread to see how Pakistan is like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wind

American Pakistani said:


> WHAT!!!!
> 
> Really, i can't beleive there are people who think like this too Yes it is dumb media.


 
Cant help it mate, we think based on the information that is available or we are fed with. we cant google everyday topics to verify.

A common man here daily reads about aid given to pak, terror attacks and similar stuff.....and with the term AFPAK(sadly combining both the regions in one word)is not helping the cause either.

Internet is really making some sense in a new way


----------



## Omar1984

American Pakistani said:


> Good to see that with all the problems & instability, country is silently developing.
> 
> P.S How tall is Sofitel towers & World trade centre tower?


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

dumb media or power of media? ( geedar ko sher or sher ko geedar )

TARIQ


----------



## Desert Fox

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan and Afghanistan are nothing alike, *not in culture*, *language*,* history*, *geography*, education, or development.


*Language:* Pashto, Balochi
*History:* Present day Pakistan was once a part of Ahmed Shah Abdali empire:





*Culture:* Pashtuns and Balochs of Pakistan share same culture to Pashtuns of Afghan, and Balochis of Iran and Afghanistan.
*Geography:* KPK and Baluchistan are heavily influenced by Afghan and Iranian culture and share geography with eastern Afghanistan (mountainous and some desert)

EDIT: Just as Punjabis and Sindhis share a somewhat common culture with northern india, western Pakistani regions (KPK, and Balochistan) share culture with eastern Afghanistan and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wind

TARIQ BN ZIYAAD said:


> dumb media or power of media? ( geedar ko sher or sher ko geedar )
> 
> TARIQ


 
Media is not dumb. They are making us dumb by given SELECTIVE information rather than showing the ground reality

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Even the punjabis fought in the afghan armies against the indians (hindus).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

SilentNinja said:


> *Language:* Pashto, Balochi
> *History:* Present day Pakistan was once a part of Ahmed Shah Abdali empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Culture:* Pashtuns and Balochs of Pakistan share same culture to Pashtuns of Afghan, and Balochis of Iran and Afghanistan.
> *Geography:* KPK and Baluchistan are heavily influenced by Afghan and Iranian culture and share geography with eastern Afghanistan (mountainous and some desert)
> 
> EDIT: Just as Punabis and Sindhis share a somewhat common culture with northern india, western Pakistani regions (KPK, and Balochistan) share culture with eastern Afghanistan and Iran.


 
Well the majority of us Pakistanis are nothing like Afghanis. We want development in our country and we are hard-working people unlike Afghanis.

And most of our Pak Sarzameen doesnt look like a desert like Afghanistan. We have so much greenery in Pakistan especially around the Indus River.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

wind said:


> Media is not dumb. They are making us dumb by given SELECTIVE information rather than showing the ground reality


 
But Sir one thing is good that atleast you search for ground realities, don't know what is agenda of media but atleast world must know that Pakistan doesn't share similarities with Afghanistan. Pakistan is a developing country just as other developing countries like India, Phillipines, S.Korea etc, if there was no war on terror Pakistan would have been far ahead of these countries & would be near China, Japan & Brazil level countries in developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

SilentNinja said:


> *Language:* Pashto, Balochi
> *History:* Present day Pakistan was once a part of Ahmed Shah Abdali empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Culture:* Pashtuns and Balochs of Pakistan share same culture to Pashtuns of Afghan, and Balochis of Iran and Afghanistan.
> *Geography:* KPK and Baluchistan are heavily influenced by Afghan and Iranian culture and share geography with eastern Afghanistan (mountainous and some desert)
> 
> EDIT: Just as Punjabis and Sindhis share a somewhat common culture with northern india, western Pakistani regions (KPK, and Balochistan) share culture with eastern Afghanistan and Iran.


 
Can't we Pakistanis leave all others & just unite under our flag, under our Sufiesm great culture, under one ethnicity the Pakistani ethnicity? No wonder Pakistan's many problems are due to these mentalities. For God sake 65 years have pass, atleast now we must unite, no Pathan, UrduSpeaker, Punjabi, Baloch, Sindhi, Kashmiri, Baltistani, Seraiki, Hazarvi, Kalashi, Makrani, Muslim, Christian, Hindu, Sikh etc only One Pakistani. Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wind

Omar1984 said:


> Well the majority of us Pakistan are nothing like Afghanis. We want development in our country and we are hard-working people unlike Afghanis.


 
Just going through some independent websites to know more about your country. When ever we see somenews about PAK in the idiot box they project it poorly(Visuals) making people over here to think that it is almost a desert without development excluding some cities and as if affording a decent education is a luxury. To be honest thats what a common man in our country think. There are some changes in the outlook after coming to London and interacting with south asian communities but still there are some misconceptions(in the country side it is very deep) which will be cleared soon.

Sorry if that hurts, I just expressed my surprise in my first post in this thread and not intended to poke


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> KARACHI | Al-Tijarah Center | 15Fl | Office | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:


 

Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wind

American Pakistani said:


> But Sir one thing is good that atleast you search for ground realities, don't know what is agenda of media but atleast world must know that Pakistan doesn't share similarities with Afghanistan. Pakistan is a developing country just as other developing countries like India, Phillipines, S.Korea etc, if there was no war on terror Pakistan would have been far ahead of these countries & would be near China, Japan & Brazil level countries in developments.


 
Agree with you ! How open a country may be there are a lot of invicible barriers play in between from connecting common public of any two different countries. I always stress on common public because they form more than 80%. But the so called elite people stuff their opinion in to masses and make them share and follow their thought.


----------



## Omar1984

wind said:


> Just going through some independent websites to know more about your country. When ever we see somenews about PAK in the idiot box they project it poorly(Visuals) making people over here to think that it is almost a desert without development excluding some cities and as if affording a decent education is a luxury. To be honest thats what a common man in our country think. There are some changes in the outlook after coming to London and interacting with south asian communities but still there are some misconceptions(in the country side it is very deep) which will be cleared soon.
> 
> Sorry if that hurts, I just expressed my surprise in my first post in this thread and not intended to poke


 
Well Pakistan is not perfect. Pakistan is a developing nation but there is development going on in most places in Pakistan these days. Whenever I go back to Pakistan, I see more and more development from my previous visits.

How long was France given to be a developed nation? And you expect Pakistan to be developed in 63 years?


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Benazir Bhutto (New Islamabad) International Airport, Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Key Data:
> Order Year 2005
> Project Type New greenfield airport
> Location Islamabad, Pakistan
> Estimated Investment $400m, PKR37bn
> Completion 20112012


 
Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Atrium Mall, Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

wind said:


> Media is not dumb. They are making us dumb by given SELECTIVE information rather than showing the ground reality


 
This is what i called power of media, media projected this image coz it suites some westerns and unfortunately some of ours.

You r wellcome to the forum and plz do share with us ur thoughts

TARIQ


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Chinese firm to run 2,000 CNG buses in Sindh*






Around 200 to 300 CNG/LPG buses have already started operating in Sialkot. 


ISLAMABAD: Chinese bus manufacturing company Foton Motors will sign a deal with the Sindh government tomorrow (Saturday) to operate 2,000 CNG buses on the roads of the province.

This was informed during a between the President Asif Ali Zardari and a delegation of Foton Motors Group.

The president said that it is a matter of great pleasure that the potential of traditional Pak-China trade was now being translated into economic terms and that Chinese investors were taking keen interest in exploring business opportunities in Pakistan.

The company has designed modern buses for Pakistan to meet specific cultural and demographic needs of the country with environment friendly fuels such as CNG, LPG and hybrid diesel and hydrogen fuel cells.

The president said that the aim is to transform Pakistan into one of the most attractive investment destinations and provide all possible facilitation for promotion of business ventures.

He said there was an urgent need for upgrading the existing transport network in the mega cities which in turn offers great investment opportunities to the national and international investors.

Earlier in the day, Foton Transport Company Beijing entered an agreement to provide 111 CNG buses to Lahore Transport Company within the next few months, according to board of investment.

The board of investment is negotiating with various companies for provision of reliable transport facility in the country, said chairman Saleem H Mandviwalla on Thursday while talking to a delegation of bus company Foton China.

The chairman added that the government was encouraging investment in the country&#8217;s transport sector.

Around 200 to 300 CNG/LPG buses have already started operating city to city and inter-city within Sialkot following an agreement with the Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry.

The Vice President of Foton Group ye Zhaoyou, said that the key to Foton&#8217;s success was quality and dedication towards their products, adding Foton was a name associated with commitment and perseverance, known worldwide for their traditional quality and excellence of products.

Foton is a commercial vehicle manufacturer ranked number one in Asia and second globally, according to the company&#8217;s website. Foton is investing in the automobile and transport sector of Pakistan, Mass Transit System in major cities and assembly line for cars, light/medium and heavy duty trucks as there is a huge potential market available in Pakistan.

with additional input by APP

Published in The Express Tribune, August 5th, 2011.


Chinese firm to run 2,000 CNG buses in Sindh &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Islamabad:


 

Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Kalma Chowk Flyover Completed in record time of 135 days. Work on underpass to start soon.

Here is the update:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

After successful completion of Kalma Flyover on Ferozpur Road Lahore, work on Canal Flyover soon to start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Kalma Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Underpass at Model Town Mor*

*LAHORE, Aug 18: The Punjab government has decided to build an underpass at Model Town Mor instead of Kalma Chowk, officials told Dawn on Thursday.*

It has also been decided to construct another flyover at Muslim Town Mor (Ferozepur Road), keeping in view the frequent traffic jams occurring there.

*&#8220;The experts have told Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif in a meeting that the city is in a dire need of another flyover having two bridges at Muslim Town Mor because of frequent traffic congestions occurring there.* The experts also told the CM that the construction of an underpass at Model Town Mor would be more beneficial than at Kalma Chowk, drawing a comparison between traffic load at the two sites,&#8221; communication and works department project director Sabir Khan Saduzai said.

*&#8220;That is why the government has dropped the idea to construct an underpass at Kalma Chowk and instead decided to construct it at Model Town Mor,&#8221; he added.*

He said the Muslim Town flyover project would be costlier, as it would have more length than Kalma Chowk flyover.

*Mr Saduzai said a consultancy firm had been asked to immediately prepare the design for both projects &#8212; Muslim Town flyover
and Model Town underpass.

&#8220;As soon as the department receives complete designs of the projects it will start working on their execution,&#8221; he added.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Dolmen City, Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:




Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:




Updates:





Seen from the courtyard of the Faisal Mosque, the towers of Centaurus soar above the skyline of Islambad. The $350 million mixed-use project will include a luxury hotel, shopping mall and 400 apartments. The project is meant to be a symbol of modern Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*First premium supermarket &#8216;Greenvalley&#8217; opened at Mall of Lahore*

Greenvalley is a high-end supermarket chain established by Bahria Town and the flagship store opened its door in the Mall of Lahore on 21st of August. The ribbon cutting ceremony was done by Bahria Town Chairman Malik Riaz Hussain. 

The event was attended by a large number of guests, dignitaries & other socialites. A brand new addition to the retail sector of Pakistan, Greenvalley supersedes all claims of its peers, both local & international in not only the category of a supermarket but of the retail sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Islamabad.



Update on Telecom Towers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Jofa Tower, Karachi (Under Construction)

Render:










Update:


----------



## Omar1984

Currently MCB Tower in Karachi is the tallest completed building in Pakistan, shown in the left side of this diagram. This diagram shows the buildings being built in Islamabad and their progress. Centraurus Islamabad is going to be the tallest building in Islamabad in the near future InshAllah.
(Courtesy: Shameer Khan).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nescafe

MCB is not the tallest. "the mall" (previously sofitel) is now the tallest structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

nescafe said:


> MCB is not the tallest. "the mall" (previously sofitel) is now the tallest structure.



You are right, "The Mall" in Karachi is taller than the MCB tower, but it has not yet been completed, its still under construction. As per my knowledge and research on Pakistani buildings, the Port Tower Complex in Karachi will become the tallest building in Pakistan which will be 1,947 ft (593 m), but construction on that building has not yet strated.


----------



## Omar1984

Some cool pictures of "The Mall" being built in Karachi.

Render:









Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Omar1984 said:


> Some cool pictures of "The Mall" being built in Karachi.
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:



Hmmm so this building is in Clifton near schon circle, i thought it was at sharae faisal or II Chundrigar.

BTW when is completion expected?


----------



## WAQAS119

*RING ROAD LAHORE: A MUST WATCH VIDEO.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mitth

Omar1984 said:


> Some cool pictures of "The Mall" being built in Karachi.
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:


Thanks for this picture............
And i pray for Pakistan long live.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

WAQAS119 said:


> *RING ROAD LAHORE: A MUST WATCH VIDEO.*



Beutiful indeed, they should plant big trees on both side will look exteremly beutiful.


----------



## Omar1984

American Pakistani said:


> Hmmm so this building is in Clifton near schon circle, i thought it was at sharae faisal or II Chundrigar.
> 
> BTW when is completion expected?



Yes its near the 3 Talwar in Clifton area of Karachi. Completion is expected to be in 2012.


----------



## mitth

American Pakistani said:


> Beutiful indeed, they should plant big trees on both side will look exteremly beutiful.


ok thanks...........


----------



## WAQAS119

PICs Ring Road:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

^ Pakistan's infrastructure seems to be improving, especially roads and highways


----------



## WAQAS119

Omar1984 said:


> ^ Pakistan's infrastructure seems to be improving, especially roads and highways



According to Professor Michael E. Porter in his book "Competitive advantage of nations", _infrastructure_ is only one half of a factor among four of the factors for a nation to be competitive. 
We need to focus on all of his four diamonds to take Pakistan to another level. Other three factors are - Demand conditions in the domestic market (including customer sophistication), - Type of Organizations and Rivalries and - Associated Industries.

Sorry for becoming a teacher here but I just wanted to convey my message that focusing on infrastructure is not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*P-10 GT road/Quaid-e-Azam Interchange - Ring Road*









*P-6 Airport Interchange - Ring Road*













*P-7 Abdullah Gul Interchange - Ring Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

*P-1 Niazi interchange - Ring Road*









*P-4 Saggian Interchange - Ring Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

We are on the road, we need to keep on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

WOW these roads are just spectacular. Keep up the good work Waqas119


----------



## Rafi

Omar1984 said:


> WOW these roads are just spectacular. Keep up the good work Waqas119



This is first world infrastructure.


----------



## Jango

Is that karachi waqas or lahore?, the Centaurus in Islamabad is also going to be a BIG project!

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

A bit of make up for the grass and the boundaries of the roads, and it will be very nice.


----------



## WAQAS119

nuclearpak said:


> Is that karachi waqas or lahore?, the Centaurus in Islamabad is also going to be a BIG project!


This is Pakistan....!


----------



## Omar1984

^ The roads look like its Lahore, Pakistan. Am I right Waqas? I have seen the roads in Lahore, they are very good especially near Allama Iqbal International Airport.


----------



## WAQAS119

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




Omar1984 said:


> ^ The roads look like its Lahore, Pakistan. Am I right Waqas? I have seen the roads in Lahore, they are very good especially near Allama Iqbal International Airport.


Yeap, it is newly built Ring Road Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Omar1984 said:


> Jofa Tower, Karachi (Under Construction)
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:



In the first pic, the symbol of Jofa towers is exactly like the Mangla View Resort, which is beside the Mangla dam. Although it is now ging very downhill.


----------



## IndoCarib

WOW ! great infrastructure ! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Jango

The new airport road is also very nice in lahore. went through there once. Nice flyovers and nice wide roads.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

All the blame should be put on the media for not potraying this, and rather potraying pakistan as Afghanistan and as a poor country. No wonder the world has negative views about us.


----------



## sarthak

its amazing how Pakistan is developing despite insurgency. What's the growth rate for Pakistan during 2010-2011?


----------



## Rafi

sarthak said:


> its amazing how Pakistan is developing despite insurgency. What's the growth rate for Pakistan during 2010-2011?



2010 was 2.7% - but that was due to the floods and insurgency, 2011 should Inshalla be robust growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

sarthak said:


> its amazing how Pakistan is developing despite insurgency. What's the growth rate for Pakistan during 2010-2011?



You will always see some kind of development, some kind of construction work going on in Pakistan (especially in large cities) depite the war OF terror and economical challenges. For us Pakistanis living outside Pakistan, we always notice the good changes like more and more development, when we visit our country after 2 or 3 years. However, rural areas like my ancestral village in Punjab is same as I have seen it when I was a small child, theres hardly any development in rural areas which makes most of Pakistan.


----------



## Jango

Omar1984 said:


> The Ramada Hotel in Multan.



That building was Holiday Inn before, always had a fight with the parchi wala, there was always no parking space!


----------



## Jango

can somebody post the pictures of F-10 markaz and Fatima Jinnah Park, very nice places those two, also of Jinnah super.


----------



## Omar1984

nuclearpak said:


> can somebody post the pictures of F-10 markaz and Fatima Jinnah Park, very nice places those two, also of Jinnah super.








F-10 Markaz











Islamabad: Kings Arcade, Jinnah Super









The following are pictures of Fatima Jinnah Park:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Some newly constructed apartment buildings in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

New residential housing development in Islamabad (Bahria Golf City)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nescafe

i shot this from nokia E 52 , . its crude , but enjoy , its fresh from the oven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

nescafe said:


> i shot this from nokia E 52 , . its crude , but enjoy , its fresh from the oven.



Islamabad is one of my favorite places in Pakistan. I wish all of Pakistan looked like Islamabad.


----------



## 53fd

There is no city like Islamabad, & this thread proves that.


----------



## Jango

Omar1984 said:


> F-10 Markaz


 Eat at the F-10 markaz round everyday whenever in pakistan, the Gol gappas, the shwarmas, the sodas!!!!,,,drooling

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

But of late, since the new chairman CDA came in, all the signals have been ripped apart, the raods are in poor condition, the grass in the parks is overgrown, really bad state a month before, when i visited islamabad. The old chairman, really lifted Islamabad like no other.

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

But of late, since the new chairman CDA came in, all the signals have been ripped apart, the raods are in poor condition, the grass in the parks is overgrown, really bad state a month before, when i visited islamabad. The old chairman, really lifted Islamabad like no other.


----------



## Omar1984

KARACHI Burj Al Harmain


Render:










Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Omar1984 said:


> New residential housing development in Islamabad (Bahria Golf City)



This looks like a better version of California! The LA/Simi Valley, or the San Jose area in Nor Cal.


----------



## AUz

bilalhaider said:


> This looks like a better version of California! The LA/Simi Valley, or the San Jose area in Nor Cal.



Yup but here you have wooden houses mostly ...These brick houses are way betterrrrrr...There are not "nazuk" as houses in US are


----------



## 53fd

AUz said:


> Yup but here you have wooden houses mostly ...These brick houses are way betterrrrrr...There are not "nazuk" as houses in US are



True that, but if you look at the pictures I mentioned, especially these ones:











Along with the mountains & the general landscape, & even the houses, this looks like a typical California neighborhood, closer to the San Jose area close to San Francisco, or Simi Valley/OC close to LA.


----------



## WAQAS119

*Abdullah Gul Interchange at night - Ring Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*More pictures of Ring Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Flyover in Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Wow MashAllah, Multan is progressing a lot more since the last time I saw it, which was over 10 years ago. Multan is one of the most important cities in the Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

bilalhaider said:


> Wow MashAllah, Multan is progressing a lot more since the last time I saw it, which was over 10 years ago. Multan is one of the most important cities in the Pakistan.



Some more of Multan.

Beautiful view of River Chenab Bridge













Pearl City Multan Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Dolmen City, Karachi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*Bahria Icon Tower - 60 floors|260 meters - Karachi*















*The Mall - 30 floors|120 meters - Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*The Centaurus *




















*Telecom Tower - Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*New Islamabad Airport*















*World Trade Center - Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Dolmen City - 2 x 40 floors| Karachi*

Karachi's biggest mall coming in October here
















*KASB Altitude - 32 floors|129 meters - Karachi*


----------



## Karachiite

*Center Point - 28 Floors|150 meters - Karachi*










*Creek View & Terraces - Many residential apartments consisting of 27 floors - Karachi*










*G4 Tower - Karachi*











*Korangi Creek Industrial Park - Karachi*


----------



## Omar1984

Telecom Tower and ISE Tower, Islamabad:


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Ring Road:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Wow, Lahore is looking amazing!!!


----------



## Omar1984

M2 Motorway










Lahore-Kasur Road


----------



## Omar1984

Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Noman Bashir on Monday inaugurated a newly established state-of-the-art hospital 'PNS Darmaan Jah' in Ormara, Balochistan Province of Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi:

Render:














Current construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan:See the real face - YouTube

Must see, it is beautiful lands!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad Zero Point Interchange:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Telecom Tower and ISE Tower, Islamabad:




Beautiful new buildings in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

More of these new buildings, Telecom Tower and ISE Tower in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Emerald Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:




Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## happycanuck

After looking at the pictures, I can say your highways are one of a kind. The only concern is the they have shoulder for emergency vehicles on one side only, should they not have it on both sides as we have in North America. From the aesthetics point of view they look lot better than North America.

Just to be on a serious note, what is the problem with these destructor of the nation. Can they not see the benefits of peace with in the country? Just look at Islamabad a peaceful looking city seducing us who have never been there. May be the talibans should 
go for a bus tour of the city.

Who are the developers? Are they local or from overseas? Just curious. What about the real estate prices? Are they moving up, stationery or going down?


----------



## Omar1984

happycanuck said:


> After looking at the pictures, I can say your highways are one of a kind. The only concern is the they have shoulder for emergency vehicles on one side only, should they not have it on both sides as we have in North America. From the aesthetics point of view they look lot better than North America.
> 
> Just to be on a serious note, what is the problem with these destructor of the nation. Can they not see the benefits of peace with in the country? Just look at Islamabad a peaceful looking city seducing us who have never been there. May be the talibans should
> go for a bus tour of the city.
> 
> Who are the developers? Are they local or from overseas? Just curious. What about the real estate prices? Are they moving up, stationery or going down?



Islamabad is relatively safe. After the Marriott bombing in 2008, there has been no major terrorist attack in Islamabad. Lahore is also peaceful these days. Karachi has its ups and downs.

As for developers, some are local and some are from overseas like World Trade Center Islamabad and Centaurus Islamabad. Also many foreign construction workers are working on these new modern buildings like Centaurus Islamabad has some Chinese and Turkish construction workers.

As for real estate, I'm not really sure. Many Pakistanis buy land and construct their own dream house instead of buying other people's houses, like what my family did in major cities. 

There are also some new housing developments like Bahria Islamabad, which is affordable compared to houses in North America, but I think you must be a Pakistani citizen to buy property in Pakistan.


New residential housing development in Islamabad (Bahria Golf City)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Some cool pictures of "The Mall" being built in Karachi.
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:




Updates:







This would've been a perfect picture, but the bunch of black wires ruined the picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

Omar1984 said:


> Islamabad is relatively safe. After the Marriott bombing in 2008, there has been no major terrorist attack in Islamabad. Lahore is also peaceful these days. Karachi has its ups and downs.
> 
> As for developers, some are local and some are from overseas like World Trade Center Islamabad and Centaurus Islamabad. Also many foreign construction workers are working on these new modern buildings like Centaurus Islamabad has some Chinese and Turkish construction workers.
> 
> As for real estate, I'm not really sure. Many Pakistanis buy land and construct their own dream house instead of buying other people's houses, like what my family did in major cities.
> 
> There are also some new housing developments like Bahria Islamabad, which is affordable compared to houses in North America, but I think you must be a Pakistani citizen to buy property in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> New residential housing development in Islamabad (Bahria Golf City)




Beautiful, How much each Bunglow cost, I think it will be more than 2crores PNR .


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:



Update:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore Ring Road:




Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Thank you Omar bhai for the updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

nice pictures good going pakistan!


----------



## Karachiite

*Mangla View Resort, Azad Kashmir* 

A great upcoming resort, it's still undercontruction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>




Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

*Naya Nazimabad - Karachi*
Renders: 










Model Houses





Naya Nazimabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 53fd

There is no city like Islamabad. One of the best places in the world, & I am saying this as someone who lives right next to New York City, & goes there all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Multan:

Ibrahim Livena

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Hasnain2009 said:


> *New renders of center point karachi!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underconstruction Pics




Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd

How do you get these updates Omar bhai? Do you currently reside in Karachi, or do you have some link you go to?


----------



## Omar1984

bilalhaider said:


> How do you get these updates Omar bhai? Do you currently reside in Karachi, or do you have some link you go to?



Theres various Pakistani websites I visit that have these updates. No, I dont live in Karachi. I will visit soon InshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salvage

Islamabad is the gateway to Central Asia....once you are in Islamabad...mood changes,weather changes,topography changes and lot of other stuff changes like smell of atmosphere....and u know what i am talking about if u have been to islamabad.




December ki shaam aur barish ka paani by XeeRoX, on Flickr

Long live the Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Designed by: *Leonhardt, Andrä & Partner of Germany 
*Status*: Proposed
*Clients:* Karachi Port Trust, Pakistan
*Contractors:* N/A
*Infrastructure Type:* Bridge
*Construction Date:* N/A
*Completion Date:* N/A
*Location:* Monara & Hawk Bay, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

QUAID-E-AZAM INTERNATIONAL HOSPITAL, ISLAMABAD (Under Construction)







http://www.qih.com.pk/gallery_nov11-2.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Benazir Bhutto (New Islamabad) International Airport, Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Key Data:
> Order Year 2005
> Project Type New greenfield airport
> Location Islamabad, Pakistan
> Estimated Investment $400m, PKR37bn
> Completion 20112012



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> *Mangla View Resort, Azad Kashmir*
> 
> A great upcoming resort, it's still undercontruction



Man o man i can tell you this looks just like USA.


----------



## Omar1984

The Centaurus Islamabad







Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Karachiite said:


> *Dolmen City - 2 x 40 floors| Karachi*
> 
> Karachi's biggest mall coming in October here



Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Kalma Chowk Interchange, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Omar1984 said:


> The Centaurus Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates:



No fourth tower yet????


----------



## Omar1984

Rawalpindi FFCL Building:

Render:













Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lowari Tunnel in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (Under Construction) To be the largest tunnel in South/Central Asia


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Islamabad Gold Crest DHA
> 
> Render:



Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Some more of Multan.
> 
> Pearl City Multan Project


----------



## DMLA

Omar1984 said:


> Lowari Tunnel in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (Under Construction) To be the largest tunnel in South/Central Asia



I do not want to nitpick but for the record, largest road tunnel in SA is going to be the 9-km-long Chenani-Nashri tunnel in Udhampur district in Jammu and Kashmir (NH-1A bypass). Work started in Sep. 2011.


----------



## Omar1984

DMLA said:


> I do not want to nitpick but for the record, largest road tunnel in SA is going to be the 9-km-long Chenani-Nashri tunnel in Udhampur district in Jammu and Kashmir (NH-1A bypass). Work started in Sep. 2011.



Work started for the Lowari Tunnel Project in 2005 and its expected to be completed by the end of this year. So Lowari Tunnel will be the largest tunnel in Asia before the tunnel project you mentioned.

By the way, we don't see indian occupied Jammu and Kashmir as part of india, so even if Kashmir will have the longest tunnel in the future its good news because Pakistan claims all of Jammu and Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Karachiite said:


> *Mangla View Resort, Azad Kashmir*
> 
> A great upcoming resort, it's still undercontruction



This project now, sadly is now getting bankrupt. Lack of interest by people, who wants to get a home in that place, far off from other people!!!

At night , it gets really scary there!!!

So, this project is a no go.


----------



## arcane

Omar1984 said:


> Work started for the Lowari Tunnel Project in 2005 and its expected to be completed by the end of this year. So Lowari Tunnel will be the largest tunnel in Asia before the tunnel project you mentioned.
> 
> By the way, we don't see indian occupied Jammu and Kashmir as part of india, so even if Kashmir will have the longest tunnel in the future its good news because Pakistan claims all of Jammu and Kashmir.



pakistan can keep claiming whatever it likes, we will continue to control J&K.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Awesome scenery, Excellent location, great pics.


----------



## arushbhai

nuclearpak said:


> This project now, sadly is now getting bankrupt. Lack of interest by people, who wants to get a home in that place, far off from other people!!!
> 
> At night , it gets really scary there!!!
> 
> So, this project is a no go.


They will still sell all of these homes. THey wouldnt sell it for the prices they initially thought off though. But all the homes will be sold. Why? Because they are all located in islamabad plus the scenery is good and the houses are big


----------



## Jango

arushbhai said:


> They will still sell all of these homes. THey wouldnt sell it for the prices they initially thought off though. But all the homes will be sold. Why? Because they are all located in islamabad plus the scenery is good and the houses are big



Point number one, it is 150 km far from Isl, near Mangla Dam!

Point number two, only three people worked at the offices some 3 months back, don't know about now. From around 35 to 3!

Point number three is that not all homes were built, only homes in one phase were built, then another phase was being landscaped.

But now it is a total failure.


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad Zero Point Interchange (Updates with Centaurus in background)


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Model of The Terminal Building of the New Islamabad Airport*_(sorry if repost)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Over view plan of the Bhasha dam*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Centaurus Islamabad (Updates) You can see Pakistan's and Turkey's flags on the building. Turkish construction workers are also working on this very important building of Islamabad, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

View of Chen-One Tower & United Mall, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Deans Apartment, Peshawar (Under Construction)

Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*PHD Dr Ghulam Sarwar Launch New Water Run Car*

Watch the video:

PHD Dr Ghulam Sarwar Launch New Water Run Car


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Bomanji Square Multan

Render:

















Construction Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Lahore Ring Road *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Ring Road (continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

One of the greatest developments of Pakistan.


Friendship tunnel(also called Kohat tunnel) is Pakistan&#8217;s longest road tunnel in the country. It is located between Kohat and Peshawar on 1264 kilometer long highway N55 (also called the Indus Highway). N55 provides a 410 kilometer shorter and an alternate route between Karachi and Peshawar as compared to N5. First feasibility study of Kohat tunnel was carried out in 1973. Later on siesmic survey was carried out by OGDC (Oil and Gas Development Corporation) in 1990, parallal to the current alignment of tunnel. A reanalysis of this survey was done in 1997. Official ground breaking of the construction work happened in February 2000 (reference 2 below) and the completed tunnel was opened for traffic on June 10, 2003. It is estimated that Kohat tunnel reduces the travel time between Peshawar and Kohat by 40 minutes. The distance between Peshawar and Kohat is also reduced by approximately 25 kilometers. By 2010, Kohat tunnel is expected to carry a volume of 11279 vehicles every day.
Length of Kohat Tunnel is 1.885 kilometer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of the Lahore Ring Road (Package 7) :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Sohawa Chakwal Talagang Mianwali Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitetrogen70

haha we have a lot of roads hope we start working on stuff like high speed trains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Hassan Square - Justice Nizam Ahmed Flyover in Karachi







Karachi (with The Mall building (under construction) in far right of the picture)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Omar1984 said:


> The Centaurus Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates:



Why do i feel the whole project is behind schedule? when is it gonna get completed?


----------



## Omar1984

^ Every major developmental project inaugurated by Musharraf is behind schedule thanks to the incompetent PPP government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Omar1984 said:


> ^ Every major developmental project inaugurated by Musharraf is behind schedule thanks to the incompetent PPP government.



well, can u analyze what makes these project behind schedule? i mean its a very general statement to blame the whole govt.


----------



## Hasnain2009

WAR-rior said:


> well, can u analyze what makes these project behind schedule? i mean its a very general statement to blame the whole govt.



Depreciating currency of pakistan(it is depreciated by 50%), and falling buying power of pakistanis, and mr 10%'s commission techniques.


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

WAR-rior said:


> Why do i feel the whole project is behind schedule? when is it gonna get completed?



It is not behind schedule. The work is going fine now.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

*Development in Gwadar*

Gwadar Port

Gwadar Port is Pakistan&#8217;s largest infrastructural project since independence.

Government of Pakistan allocated 20.3 million dollar in current fiscal budget 2006-07.

The total cost of project may go up to 2.2 billion dollars.

Pakistan will earn 60 billion dollar per year just on transaction of trade after the complete operation of Gwadar Port.
Government of Pakistan declares Gwadar Port Duty Free and Economic Free Zone.

The first phase of Gwadar Port has almost complete on the amount of 300 million dollar and will operational at the end of this year.

Gwadar

Beijing is also investing billions of dollars in western China a grand 5-year plan to develop it and Gwadar is a necessarily part of that 5 year plan.

Pakistan has invested more than an amount of 2 Billion dollars to upgrade Gwadar and completion of related development program in the last two years. Just Provincial Government of Balochistan is spending 4.5 billion Rupees in Gwadar.

Railway
Gwadar to Koh-e-taftan Railway Track feasibility is being worked out and approximately 480 billion rupees will be spent on this project. Gwadar Port to Dulbundien Railway Line survey is under process and government allocated amount of 75 billion Rupees for this survey. Pakistan decided for better rail link with Iran, rehabilitates 638 Km long Quetta Zahidan section on amount of 13 billion Rupees. The government also working 146 KM long Quetta Chaman Railway line to trade Central Asian States and it will cost of 80 Billion Rupees. Gwadar will be Rail linked with Europe via Iran and Turkey. China and Pakistan are opening 4 new passenger and Cargo rail road, 2 cargo routes will Gwadar Port to Xijang province of China.

Water
Wapda is investing an amount of 7 million dollars on Mirani Dam Project. An amount of 37 crore is being spent on Shadi Core Dam and billion of rupees on rehabilitation of Onkara Dam. Government is also spending 6 corers on D-Selination plants and also also a plan of 100 Km long pipe line from sundser to Gwadar. Sod Dam is constructed with amount of 100 million rupees that will also irrigate 3400 acres land.

Roads
The construction of 2600 KM long Asian Highway with an amount of 35 billion Rupees has been started. Worth of billion Rupees spent on Coastal Highway that has been completed in 4 phases, the second phase is under process and frontier works has started work on Gwadar to Pasni road. Turbat Hoshab motorway will complete in this year. In Gwadar 4 main highways, Main Boulevard, Jinnah Avenue, Marine Drive and Balochistan Broadway have been completed with amount of billion rupees, almost 70% of work has of these roads has been completed. Gwadar to Iran road is under construction and will be completed in 2 years. 58 Crore rupees have been spent on syed abad, kulg, kulmat and kupper to link Coastal Highway. The major construction company of Middle East will construct the 800 Km long Gwadar, Quetta, Sukkhur Express Way.

Electricity
This year Wapda will start work to build 4 new Grid Stations in Gwadar. Pakistan and Iran signed an agreement; Pakistan will purchase 100 Mega Watt electricity from Iran for Gwadar. A well equipped grid station will be built on Gwadar Port. 2 billion rupees will be spent on 70 Km long 220 KW power line. 24 Mega Wat Grid station will be built in Gwadar industrial Estate.

Gas
LPG Gas has been supplying to Gwadar since March 2006 with an amount of 1 billion Rupees. 

Industry
The first industrial estate of the emerging port city of Gwadar will be functional by the end of this year. In the first phase; a special committee had allotted 1,136 acres of land to industrialists while 455 applications are pending. The Balochistan government has earmarked over 3,000 acres land for the estate. Pakistan&#8217;s biggest oil refinery worth if billion rupees will be set up in Gwadar and it has capacity refines 60,000 barrel oil per day.

Sports
Work on construction of Sports Complex is continuing with amount of Rupees 5 Corer, and work on building of an international cricket stadium will start soon.

Education
The government has planed to establish 1 IT management University, Engineering College, 2 Degree colleges, Medical College with 200 beds, Islamic centers, 20 primary and high schools for boys and girls and Central public library in Gwadar.

Air Service
PIA has purchased 7 new ATR turbo plane for Gwadar and Air Blue has started daily 2 flights from Karachi to Gwadar.

Hospital
Old hospital is being up graded and 8 new hospitals and fitness centers will construct.

Air Port 
New International standard Airport is going to be built in Gwadar. Government of Pakistan has allocated 563.35 million rupees and Oman provides 2.3 million dollar for the construction of new Airport.

IT Center
An IT Center will be established in Gwadar.

Ferry Service
Pakistan and Iran will discuss the possibility of starting a ferry service between Iranian port cha bahar and Gwadar Port of Pakistan.

Telephone
PTCL has expanded 300 land lines in telephone exchange in Gwadar, and has forward of the feasibility of 10,000 more line to federal government. For fastest Link Karachi to Gwadar Fiber Optic line has been completed for Gwadar.

Other projects
Government is spending 55.5 Corer Rupees on cultural center and other related projects in Gwadar. Pear Continental has been completed and its formal inauguration is in coming month. National Commission for Human Development started its projects with an amount 845 million Rupees in Gwadar. House Building Finance Cooperation is investing in 2 major projects in Gwadar. 150 patrol Pumps and hotel will be built on Makran Coastal Highway.




Developments in Gwadar Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>





















*IT Park named after Arfa*

LAHORE - On the directions of Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, the Punjab government has decided to name the Lahore Information Technology Park after Arfa Karim Randhawa. Talking to the father of Arfa Karim, the chief minister said she had won laurels for which the Pakistani nation will never forget. He said that Arfa Karim also impressed the people older to her and she was the precious asset of the entire Pakistan. He announced the parents of Arfa will be the chief guests in the function of distribution of free laptops among male and female students by the Punjab government.

IT Park named after Arfa | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Expo Center:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

All thanks to P.Musharraf.

I wonder when in future history Pakistan will ever again see such fast track development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Donatello

BATMAN said:


> All thanks to P.Musharraf.
> 
> I wonder when in future history Pakistan will ever again see such fast track development.




Indeed....

Pakistan's per capita GDP went from $1000 to $2000, while Musharraf's own accounts went from a paltry 80,000rs a month salary to a 100 million dollars worth of cash. Nice 'fast track development'

You know what, Batman, it's not Zardari, Bhutto, Nawaz Sharif, Mullahs, Taliban or Imran Khan who scare me. It's educated people like you, vouching for dictators, who do.

I am sorry, but by making your post, you have done injustice to your username.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

The 120 meter building named "The Mall" is now topped out and cladding has started.
Render:






Construction Update:










*Center Point - Karachi - 150 meters *

Render





Construction update - 24 floors have been completed so far

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karachiite

*Creek Views and Terraces - Karachi*






*Bahria Icon Tower - Karachi - 67 Floors/ 260 meters +*





Update (very crappy picture but you can see it has now grown to around 7-8 floors)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Donatello said:


> Indeed....
> 
> Pakistan's per capita GDP went from $1000 to $2000, while Musharraf's own accounts went from a paltry 80,000rs a month salary to a 100 million dollars worth of cash. Nice 'fast track development'
> 
> You know what, Batman, it's not Zardari, Bhutto, Nawaz Sharif, Mullahs, Taliban or Imran Khan who scare me. It's educated people like you, vouching for dictators, who do.
> 
> I am sorry, but by making your post, you have done injustice to your username.




Indeed, you false flaggers can make fool of common people with baseless statements but people like us tend to rational.
If you know his account than you may also know the details of deposit.
While, I'm in no position to confirm.

Stop talking nonsense, Musharraf's earning is his because he is educated and experienced.

Alas, People like you cannot even gauge the salaries such people can draw as consultant in foreign countries.
According to my estimates, he can earn even more money and their is no harm in earning money while defending your country.

The fact remains every development discussed in this thread and forum is a gift of P.Musharraf and there is no harm in acknowledging some ones hard work.
Even if in his era, some money was stolen by fraud, in some project that hardly matters in comparison to the growth. 

Reality is, you and your masters are afraid that people of Pakistan would only remember the all round development of his era as golden age of Pakistan.

Your jealousy with Batman have made you blind. Go learn English before you proudly host the flag of your royals. 


Coming to Lahore expo center, the project was announced in 2005 but its finances, planning, appointing of contractors and land acquisition was completed by the time of public announcement.
Non other than honorable P.Musharraf laid the foundation stone in 16, October, 2005.
The original plan involved a 60 story building and many more halls buildings. Which was cancelled by preceding govt. like many other half constructed projects.

While Nawaz Sharif and BB both refused to allocate a piece of land for 'Shaukat Khanum Hospital' during glorious 90's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Hasnain2009 said:


> KASB Altitude Karachi - 32fl - U/C
> 
> Renders



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Only for the haters of P.Musharraf.

Lahore Expo Center

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Rawalpindi FFCL Building:
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Good to see this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

This is the most recent update of Bahria Icon Tower which is a 260 meter + skyscraper in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> World Trade Center Islamabad:
> 
> World Trade Center construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how World Trade Center Islamabad will look like when construction is complete inshAllah.



Updates:


----------



## Imran Khan

WTC is getting so late i don't know why Centaurus is too fast then them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Benazir Bhutto (New Islamabad) International Airport, Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> Key Data:
> Order Year 2005
> Project Type New greenfield airport
> Location Islamabad, Pakistan
> Estimated Investment $400m, PKR37bn
> Completion 20112012



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>



Cinnabon Dolmen City, Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:


they changed the render, its actually going to look like this now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## NirmalKrish

Wow looking at the updates it&#8217;s so wonderful that good infrastructure projects are underway in Pakistan. Good to see that Pakistanis are focused at improving their economy and wellbeing of its citizens thumbs up please post more. Let peace and propriety prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Mangla view resort (under construction)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Can someone post the details including the Urls of the apartment projects in Defence karachi. please do that.


----------



## Omar1984

KARACHI, Orbit Center:

Render:




















Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

New Toll Plaza in Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

according to Awari hotel's website, islamabad hotel tower will be completed at the end on 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Omar1984 said:


> Cinnabon Dolmen City, Karachi:



Which Dolmen mall is this?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:



I hope somebody changes the name of the airport!!


----------



## BATMAN

Abu Nasar said:


> I hope somebody changes the name of the airport!!



Shaukat Aziz International airport.

We shall give him a bit in return of his services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

N-joy the song:

Mangla View Resort - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

the brand new one in clifton karachi

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




Abu Nasar said:


> Which Dolmen mall is this?


the new one in clifton karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

BATMAN said:


> Shaukat Aziz International airport.
> 
> We shall give him a bit in return of his services.



Oh Please. Why name airports after people. What was so wrong with just "Islamabad International Airport"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Updates:


----------



## American Pakistani

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:



How tall will this be & when is it expected to be completed?


----------



## Omar1984

American Pakistani said:


> How tall will this be & when is it expected to be completed?



Not too tall. Just 20 floors.





The 3rd building on the left is the State Life Tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Can someone post the details including the Urls of the apartment projects in Defence karachi. please do that. At:03422663413


----------



## SHAMK9

Nishan_101 said:


> Can someone post the details including the Urls of the apartment projects in Defence karachi. please do that. At:03422663413


no one has any idea wts happening down there, they just launched a big master plan bt no one knows wts in it, they also forced emmar to leave


----------



## z9-ec

SHAMK9 said:


> no one has any idea wts happening down there, they just launched a big master plan bt no one knows wts in it, they also forced emmar to leave



Well, here's whats happening: (what I've read online)

Emaar hasn't left yet. In light of continuous delays by Emaar (several years) on completing the mega project DHA stepped in took over Crescent Bay. Entire property. DHA plus customers filed law suit and a case against Emaar and they counter sued. DHA wanted to complete it on their own and deliver on time. However, the court gave a verdict in favor of Emaar Pakistan and told DHA to vacate the property plus stop any construction until a clear verdict was given in the legal case. 

Now we move to Creek Marina here the story was a bit different. The dispute was between a contractor and management. The management made huge payment to contractor to deliver in time. However, contractor delayed it beyond reason. They filed a law suit against them. Ended on a positive note, management won the case and were reimbursed entire amount plus penalties. The project relaunched just a month ago been and now construction has started again.

In short, litigation = years of drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

self delete.


----------



## SHAMK9

z9-ec said:


> Well, here's whats happening: (what I've read online)
> 
> Emaar hasn't left yet. In light of continuous delays by Emaar (several years) on completing the mega project DHA stepped in took over Crescent Bay. Entire property. DHA plus customers filed law suit and a case against Emaar and they counter sued. DHA wanted to complete it on their own and deliver on time. However, the court gave a verdict in favor of Emaar Pakistan and told DHA to vacate the property plus stop any construction until a clear verdict was given in the legal case.
> 
> Now we move to Creek Marina here the story was a bit different. The dispute was between a contractor and management. The management made huge payment to contractor to deliver in time. However, contractor delayed it beyond reason. They filed a law suit against them. Ended on a positive note, management won the case and were reimbursed entire amount plus penalties. The project relaunched just a month ago been and now construction has started again.
> 
> In short, litigation = years of drama.


only if mushy was in rule, these projects wud hav been completed by now, crescent bay wud hav given karachi a beautiful skyline, salute to mushy the man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Margalla Hotel, Located in Islamabad, is reconstructing and rebranding itself from a 2-star hotel to a 4 start hotel. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Is this not the same hotel previously 'best western'?


----------



## BATMAN

Omar1984 said:


> Not too tall. Just 20 floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd building on the left is the State Life Tower.



Can we not give Musharraf 5 more years?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

BATMAN said:


> Is this not the same hotel previously 'best western'?



No its not.

Margalla Hotel Islamabad | Najmi Bilgrami Collaborative (Pvt.) Ltd. | Architecture, Interior Design, Urban Design and Residential


Margalla Hotel Islamabad | Najmi Bilgrami Collaborative (Pvt.) Ltd. | Architecture, Interior Design, Urban Design and Residential

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

BATMAN said:


> Can we not give Musharraf 5 more years?


the guy was a genius, we shud give him and IK 1 chance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

SHAMK9 said:


> the guy was a genius, we shud give him and IK 1 chance



I call Musharraf more lucky/blessed than genius. 
Imagine, the guy simply refuse to die!!

What he achieved is not possible by the genius most of human beings.
I cannot credit any human being for miracles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Bharia enclave and Park enclave face off in islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

namal knowledge city master plan by imran khan 





existing building

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Kohat-Peshawar tunnel, longest tunnel in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> namal knowledge city master plan by imran khan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> existing building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


>


education shud be pakistan's first priority, i m glad IK understands that


----------



## Omar1984

*Cafe Bistro launches in Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Forensic lab of South Asia to be operational soon, says Shahbaz*

LAHORE &#8211; Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said the latest forensic lab of South Asia will soon be fully operational in Lahore to probe the criminal evidence on most modern scientific lines. He said Rs one billion cost Forensic lab is sure to play an important role in criminal justice system and to become a milestone in the administration of prompt justice to the people, eradication of crimes and investigation of heinous crimes on modern scientific lines. 

He said that various sections became functional in the forensic lab while the remaining would also become operational soon. He directed the concerned authorities for hiring the most competent workforce on merit for operation of the Lab. 

The CM said while addressing a high level meeting at Punjab Forensic Science Agency (PFSA), here Friday. Provincial Law Minister Rana Sanaullah Khan, MNA Muhammad Afzal Khokhar, MPA Khawaja Salman Rafique, Saiful Malook Khokhar, Chairman Planning & Development, Secretary Home, Commissioner Lahore and officer concerned attended the meeting. DG PFSA Dr. Muhammad Ashraf Tahir gave a briefing regarding completion of lab, performance of various sections and other matters. 

The CM said the forensic lab of international standard would also benefit the other provinces in the investigations of criminal cases. Shahbaz Sharif said protection of life and property of people and eradication of crimes was the top priority of the government and establishment of the most modern lab was an important step in this direction. He said billion of rupees had been spent on this project. He said arrangements were made for the training of experts abroad and it was now the responsibility of the institution to deliver results. 

He said those who had received training abroad would now as master trainers train the other staff of the lab. 

He said crime scene investigation, computer forensic, pathology, polygraph reader, toxicology, trace chemistry, finger prints, death scene investigation and other sections have been set up at the forensic lab and a high standard of the project has been ensured. Granting approval to the board of the governor of the lab, he said that the institution will be completely autonomous. He said that the remaining work of the lab&#8217;s building will also be completed within 30 days. He directed that training courses for the staff associated with judicial, investigation and prosecution be arranged. 

He said that arrangements should also be made for special lectures by the experts and a plan be submitted to him for this purpose. 

He further directed that construction work of the boundary wall of the forensic lab should immediately be started. 

Forensic lab of South Asia to be operational soon, says Shahbaz | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>







The newly-launched Pak Business Express train, Pakistan's first private train service, arrives at the Cantt station in Karachi on February 4, 2012. PHOTO: AFP







A woman smiles as she and other passengers sit on the train prior to its departure from Lahore on February 3, 2012. PHOTO:AFP 







The Pak Business Express train arrives at the Cantt Station in Karachi on February 4, 2012. PHOTO:AFP 







Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani waves the green flag to signal the departure of Business Express, which he inaugurated in Lahore on February 3, 2012. PHOTO: AFP







Passengers board the Pak Business Express train at the Lahore railway station on February 3, 2012







Passengers sit on the Pak Business Express train prior to departure in Lahore on February 3, 2012


----------



## American Pakistani

Omar1984 said:


> The newly-launched Pak Business Express train, Pakistan's first private train service, arrives at the Cantt station in Karachi on February 4, 2012. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman smiles as she and other passengers sit on the train prior to its departure from Lahore on February 3, 2012. PHOTO:AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pak Business Express train arrives at the Cantt Station in Karachi on February 4, 2012. PHOTO:AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani waves the green flag to signal the departure of Business Express, which he inaugurated in Lahore on February 3, 2012. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers board the Pak Business Express train at the Lahore railway station on February 3, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers sit on the Pak Business Express train prior to departure in Lahore on February 3, 2012



This has failed,





Demo Crazy will never let Pakistan develop.


----------



## SHAMK9

lahore food street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

a few pics of karachi, karachi is amazing bt it needs more skyscrapers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> a few pics of karachi, karachi is amazing bt it needs more skyscrapers



Amazing !!!!!!!!


----------



## Omar1984

*The fast-track growth of foreign retail franchises in Pakistan*





Interior views of Dolmen Mall that will house several big brands such as Mango, Next and Debenhams. Hyperstar opened here a short while ago as well. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN/EXPRESS


KARACHI: When Pizza Hut opened its first franchise in Pakistan in 1993, few were familiar with the concept of franchising. Soon it became a household name, and was followed by other fast food franchises. Many observers viewed these import-oriented luxuries in an underdeveloped country like Pakistan, with scepticism and considered it a waste of our precious foreign exchange. However, the trend of foreign retail outlets continues to expand into other products, services, and brands.

The press launching of the 200 years old British department store, Debenhams&#8217; branch in Karachi earlier this month on 27,000 square feet space, at the upbeat Dolmen City Mall, was attended by important personalities, like, UK Minister of State for Trade and Investment, Lord Stephen Green and UK Cabinet Minister Baroness Sayeeda Warsi. It appears to have pushed the retail franchising business to another level. The skeptics are turning into fans.

This will be the first international department store in Pakistan offering a complete range of product categories synonymous with Debenhams, including a full range of women&#8217;s, men&#8217;s and children&#8217;s clothing, as well as, home, beauty and accessories. It is promised to be a truly world class shopping experience.

&#8220;I am very bullish on retail, not just for local but also foreign brands,&#8221; said Yasin Paracha, Managing Director, Team-A Ventures (Pvt) Ltd, which is the franchisee in Pakistan for Debenhams. &#8220;Foreign brands will perhaps give Pakistan that softer image we need; that we are normal people, with normal tastes and preferences and actually do drive in cars and wear western clothes! Furthermore, foreign brands will give the local brands the required positioning on the brand scene and will give customers the choice to decide where they want to spend their money.&#8221;

It is worth noting that before the fast food franchises, auxiliary industries like the home-delivery service and suppliers of quality poultry, meat etc, according to modern quality standards, hardly existed.

Paracha is very upbeat about the employment possibilities this presents. &#8220;This creates immense number of jobs; the average requirement per 1,000 square foot, of retail space is around six, which means Dolmen City, with a leasable area of 650,000 square feet will provide jobs to around 4,000 people! These will be mostly undergrads who might struggle to find good jobs in offices. Here they have the chance to work in a comfortable environment, look nice, and develop the discipline to deal professionally with customers. It also provides students the opportunity to work. Almost every teenager in the UK has worked in a retail environment.&#8221;
About government revenue and taxation, Mr. Paracha says, &#8220;This adds immense revenue, as most brands will progress towards declaring and paying taxes, they are too much &#8216;in your face&#8217; to avoid it. Furthermore, instead of considering this as an outflow of foreign exchange, it actually saves it, as most people spend on shopping when they travel, they will convert to shopping within the country if they have the option and the right environment.&#8221;

Paracha does admit that there are still many challenges to changing perception about the high-end international retail outlets operating in Pakistan. &#8220;The challenges are lack of good quality retail space. Lack of expertise and training is probably our biggest challenge. People with good backgrounds do not consider retail a reputable or worthy profession, this too should change once students start to get involved, hence experiencing true retail at an early age. And of course lack of recognition of organised retail (which basically means good quality shops and products, and registered retailers who pay taxes) on a government level.&#8221; Paracha believes that taxation will increase once the process is made simpler. &#8220;We will pay for sure, but we need to know; how much, and how to pay. Last year alone, the Sales Tax policy changed so many times that we lost track!&#8221;

In the evolving world, if the rich who used to shop abroad start spending more within the country through these international franchises, it would not only retain foreign exchange but will also generate jobs and world class professional knowhow, besides enhancing our soft image in the world.

The contributor writes on socioeconomics and has a background in trading and exports in the private sector.

Published in The Express Tribune, January 23rd, 2012.


The fast-track growth of foreign retail franchises in Pakistan &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

beautiful indeed... good going


----------



## nomi007

AliFarooq said:


>


name of this place


----------



## SHAMK9

this has to be the best pic of lahore for year 2012. i mean the pic shows the culture, religion with a touch of European style, soo damnn gorgeous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

cool video about peshawar, i always though peshawar look like kabul and afghanistan bt i was wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

pics of peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

SHAMK9 said:


>


 
my home is right near this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

gwadar pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

^ one day gwadar will be a dubai :love:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fasih Khan

SHAMK9 said:


> the guy was a genius, we shud give him and IK 1 chance



Can't Agree More. Love Musharraf. He's done so much for our Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Fasih Khan said:


> Can't Agree More. Love Musharraf. He's done so much for our Pakistan.


sure mushy had some ups and downs bt u cant ignore all the stuff he did for pakistan, great man indeed, hope he comes back soon

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------

a new building will soon add up to karachi's skyline

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> sure mushy had some ups and downs bt u cant ignore all the stuff he did for pakistan, great man indeed, hope he comes back soon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------
> 
> a new building will soon add up to karachi's skyline



Nice. Karachi needs more buildings like this. I hope one day Karachi can be like Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Karachiite said:


> *The Centaurus (7 Star Hotel) - Islamabad *
> Render:




Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

karachi (under construction buildings)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

^^ where is the 4th tower?
With 4 towers it resembles the word 'Allah'

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

centuras!

where is the 4th tower?
With 4 towers it resembles the word 'Allah'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

BATMAN said:


> ^^ where is the 4th tower?
> With 4 towers it resembles the word 'Allah'
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------
> 
> centuras!
> 
> where is the 4th tower?
> With 4 towers it resembles the word 'Allah'



they started working on it at the end of December last year, it shud be up till next year, they delayed the hotel tower cz CAA had problem with building's height so they took it to the court, centaurus won the case, they can build it the way it is now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> *IT Park named after Arfa*
> 
> LAHORE - On the directions of Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, the Punjab government has decided to name the Lahore Information Technology Park after Arfa Karim Randhawa. Talking to the father of Arfa Karim, the chief minister said she had won laurels for which the Pakistani nation will never forget. He said that Arfa Karim also impressed the people older to her and she was the precious asset of the entire Pakistan. He announced the parents of Arfa will be the chief guests in the function of distribution of free laptops among male and female students by the Punjab government.
> 
> IT Park named after Arfa | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Lahore technology park, inauguration by arfa's dad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

creek city-vistas karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashokdeiva

Good to see that a lot of urbanization is taking place in Pakistan, but brothers from accros the border do not build cites on farm lands, its never good for the growth of a nation.
The same thing is going on in my country too, farm lands are transformed into residential plots, lakes are made barren with earth movers.
I hope we stand for what is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

ashokdeiva said:


> Good to see that a lot of urbanization is taking place in Pakistan, but brothers from accros the border do not build cites on farm lands, its never good for the growth of a nation.
> The same thing is going on in my country too, farm lands are transformed into residential plots, lakes are made barren with earth movers.
> I hope we stand for what is right.



Lahore and Karachi were always major urban cities even before the Independence of Pakistan. Yes I agree, most of Punjab and Sindh are agricultural land and should be preserved. We need to bring urbanization to western provinces that are not as much agricultural.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

Karachiite said:


> The 120 meter building named "The Mall" is now topped out and cladding has started.
> Render:
> Construction Update:


Jiye muttahida?


----------



## SHAMK9

rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

man....i haven't been to Punjab for the past two years ......next time i will definitely head up....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Donatello said:


> man....i haven't been to Punjab for the past two years ......next time i will definitely head up....



All Pakistanis are welcomed in our beautiful Punjab Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore 





Quaid-e-Aazam Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

^^^
Yaar yeh pull kab banay?


----------



## SHAMK9

loveicon said:


> ^^^
> Yaar yeh pull kab banay?


just few weeks ago


----------



## SHAMK9

the centaurus's website is updated and looks pretty sick 
THE CENTAURUS


----------



## SHAMK9

lahore bus rapid transit plan, lolll @rickshaws

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Centarus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

ashokdeiva said:


> Good to see that a lot of urbanization is taking place in Pakistan, but brothers from accros the border do not build cites on farm lands, its never good for the growth of a nation.
> The same thing is going on in my country too, farm lands are transformed into residential plots, lakes are made barren with earth movers.
> I hope we stand for what is right.


Man you are so so right. It makes me so angry when i see disappeared farm land on Lahore Gujranwala road. Defence is being built on farm land. They should put limit on Lahore, Gujranwala and Faisalabad so that no farm land is harmed anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Canal Road Pedestrian sidewalk 
















Canal Bank Road, Lahore:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Hasnain2009 said:


> *New renders of center point karachi!*



Updates on construction:


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Centarus*_updates_




















---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------

*Center point*
16 Feb,2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Dolmen Harbour Front*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Why is it that in pakistan, we have no concept of a downtown? In pak, they build buildings wherever they get space. I think all the buildings should be in one area just like in US canada or any other country. It looks modern and advance. In pak case, all the buildings that are beautiful indeed, are scattered everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*IT park being set up in Peshawar*







PESHAWAR: The provincial information technology department on Monday acquired 25,000 square feet space in Peshawars Deans Trade Centre for setting up an information technology park.

Establishment of a similar park is also planned in Abbottabad. To this effect, the IT department signed a memorandum of understanding with the Deans Trade Centre and another with Comsats Institute of Information Technology.

A cheque of initial payment was also given to chief executive officer of Deans Trade Centre Abdul Khaliq.

The function was held at the head office of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board (KPITB).

The government had announced establishment of the two IT parks last year to diversify its investment portfolio and promote information technology sector.

KPITB managing director Amjad Shahid Afridi told participants that the government had allocated Rs1 billion for the project for the next five years and agreed to release it at once to prevent the project from possible interruptions in case of any change in political dispensation.

Mr Afridi said the government would subsidise 80 per cent of power and air conditioning costs, while Pakistan Telecommunication Company Limited would provide free broadband services to startups in the two IT parks.

He said around 25,000 square feet of space had been acquired for the establishment of the IT park at Deans Trade Centre Peshawar and that would later be increased to around 100,000 square feet or a whole floor of the building.

He said investors could set up call centres and business process outsourcing and software houses in the two parks but vendors and other services were not included it.

The KPITB managing director said the government would try to keep the whole operation as one window to facilitate investors.

He said the provincial IT minister was to visit Afghanistan in March with a delegation to explore business possibilities there.

There are huge business opportunities in Afghanistan and Peshawar has the unique opportunity to tap them, he said, adding that investors could set up Pashto, Dari and Persian call centres at Peshawar IT park to do business in Afghanistan. He said KPITB was considering opening an office in Kabul to facilitate bilateral business relations and investment.

Provincial science and information technology secretary Mohammad Humayun told participants that the government consulted around 30 IT companies in Islamabad before going ahead with the project in light of their advice.

He said the government would prefer companies who will invest in the province in computerisation process of government departments.

IT park being set up in Peshawar | Sci-tech | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite

*Bahria Icon Tower - Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite

*The Mall - Karachi*











*Center Point - Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

*A few new projects that are coming to Karachi*

Com-3 










*IK Mall*















*Lucky One*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

arushbhai said:


> Why is it that in pakistan, we have no concept of a downtown? In pak, they build buildings wherever they get space. I think all the buildings should be in one area just like in US canada or any other country. It looks modern and advance. In pak case, all the buildings that are beautiful indeed, are scattered everywhere.



Please email to the Ministry of Environment or any project managers in KHI, they will listen maybe. However, the problem for downtown it will increase crime and robbers which will be harder for police or authority to catch them. Hopefully downtown city will be starting when WOT will come to end and other issues...


----------



## nafsiati

I dont know what you people are trying to show on the name of modernization but brothers modernization of any country starts with industries it has! As far as i know no more work is being done on the name of industries! like india where they have MRF, TATA group, this shows modernization means more growth in the economic sector! What do we have here in Pakistan? AS far as i know nothing just nothing!! The government should make such policies like attracting foreign industries to invest in Pakistan rather than making building! if you dont believe me check out the link CHiNA's ghost cities on you tube and you will find that China has invested so much in high rise buildings that in many cities they have building but no population because citizen's dont have buying power !! Same case for india where more that 50percent of population lives below the poverty line!! Please Please Please dont make fuss about this! and start thinking about research in every field! America's only reason for its growth is due their research in every field of life! i accept that we infact i dont do any kind of research which is a disaster for me and for my country!!


----------



## arushbhai

nafsiati said:


> I dont know what you people are trying to show on the name of modernization but brothers modernization of any country starts with industries it has! As far as i know no more work is being done on the name of industries! like india where they have MRF, TATA group, this shows modernization means more growth in the economic sector! What do we have here in Pakistan? AS far as i know nothing just nothing!! The government should make such policies like attracting foreign industries to invest in Pakistan rather than making building! if you dont believe me check out the link CHiNA's ghost cities on you tube and you will find that China has invested so much in high rise buildings that in many cities they have building but no population because citizen's dont have buying power !! Same case for india where more that 50percent of population lives below the poverty line!! Please Please Please dont make fuss about this! and start thinking about research in every field! America's only reason for its growth is due their research in every field of life! i accept that we infact i dont do any kind of research which is a disaster for me and for my country!!


Well said. Many industrialists have moved to Bangladesh. Bangladesh has a better economy than Pakistan. what a shame. People get happy when someone posts a picture of a 15 story building. Pak needs to work on providing basic necessities. We dont have gas, electricity, petrol, food. Name one thing that we have in Pak? Nothing at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

I lol'd at the speed limit sign, right side driving, and orderly traffic for multiple reasons.


----------



## Omar1984

Tune said:


> *Creek Views and Terraces - Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bahria Icon Tower - Karachi - 67 Floors/ 260 meters +*



Update:


----------



## Omar1984

*Cultural heritage revived: Groundbreaking ceremony of Swat museum held*






Italian consul general is seen releasing a dove on the occasion. Malala Yousafzai is also present. PHOTO: FAZAL KHALIQ


SWAT: The foundation stone laying ceremony of Swat museum, which was seriously damaged by the 2005 earthquake and for the second time in a blast in 2009, was held on Tuesday.

Speaking on the occasion, Director of the Italian Archaeological Mission in Pakistan, Dr Luca Maria Olivieri said, &#8220;The Swat museum is being reconstructed for everyone who loves the Swat valley and its people.&#8221;It is also our way to honour the losses suffered by the people in Swat during the militancy.&#8221;

The total budget for the project is Rs221,000,000, 50 per cent of which is committed to the reconstruction of the Swat museum, and the rest to excavations, restorations, training and awareness programmes and protection of 11 major sites.

When the new museum opens its doors to the public in 11 months&#8217; time, it will serve as an example of the renovation of a popular tourist attraction in Swat. The museum will also function as a centre for cultural activities. The new museum houses a conference room, which will be accessible to the public even when the museum is closed.

Swat museum will be reconstructed under a project funded by the Pakistan-Italian Debt Swap Agreement (FIDSA), implemented by Archaeology-Community-Tourism/Field School Project. The University of Engineering and Technology, Peshawar will offer technical support.

Faryal Gauhar, a Phd scholar of Cultural Heritage and Management who was present at the ceremony, said, &#8220;Swat is not only beautiful, it is also renowned for its cultural heritage. Swat is home to the Gandhara Civilisation.&#8221;

Some years back militants tried to push Swat into the darkness but these forces could not succeed, she added. Nations need to honour their past if they wish to progress. &#8220;Tourism and culture are interlinked and play a vital role in strengthening the economy.&#8221;

&#8220;The reconstruction of the museum will send a message to the world that peace has returned to Swat valley and tourists are once again welcome, said Muhammad Pervaish Shaheen, a historian and scholar. &#8220;This will encourage domestic and foreign tourists to visit Swat.&#8221;

Swat Archaeological Museum, in Saidu Sharif, is one of the most important tourist attractions of Swat valley and the entire Malakand division. The original museum was constructed in 1959 by the Wali of Swat.

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Tourism and Museums and Sports Aqil Shah thanked the Italian government for extending assistance and said, &#8220;This is a big step towards the revival of tourism in Swat.

The ceremony was attended by the Consul General of Italy in Islamabad Caterina Ronchi, officials from the archaeology department and civil society members.

Published in The Express Tribune, February 8th, 2012


Cultural heritage revived: Groundbreaking ceremony of Swat museum held &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

*Mega housing project to ease pressure on Peshawar*


PESHAWAR, Feb 24: Chief Minister Ameer Haider Khan Hoti is expected to give a formal go-ahead for the construction of a multi-billion rupees mega city near Peshawar by first week of March, a government official said.

Asfandyar City to be built over 14,000 acres at an estimated cost of Rs160 billion is being touted as the biggest housing scheme in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

&#8220;This will cater to our housing needs for the next two, three decades and will reduce pressure on Peshawar,&#8221; director general, Peshawar Development Authority, Qazi Mohammad Laiq told Dawn .

&#8220;It will include a medical city and an educational city. Planning will be done on modern lines. It is going to be the jewel of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,&#8221; he remarked.

The Planning and Development Department has approved its concept papers and a request has been made to the chief minister to convene a meeting to give it his approval, said Mr Laiq who expects the groundbreaking ceremony of Asfandyar City somewhere in June. &#8220;Asfandyar City will be bigger than Hayatabad and Regi Model Town put together,&#8221; he said.

REGI MODEL TOWN: The PDA DG said that part of the long-stalled Regi Model Town had been opened for construction work and an inaugural ceremony in this regard was planned on Feb 28. He said that all development work had been completed and plot owners could now start construction work in Zone-II. &#8220;Some people have already started constructing houses,&#8221; he said.

He claimed that other zones would soon be cleared for construction work. He said that final adjudication of the long-running boundary dispute with the Kukikhel Afridis would end after a legal battle in Peshawar High Court.

Mr Laiq said that the PDA had already paid Rs40 million to the Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited on the court orders to provide gas to Regi town, but a federal government ban on new connections was coming in the way. The DG said he would request the chief minister to seek intervention of Prime Minister Gilani and reprieve for gas provision to the town.

He said that a police station, market and mosque had been built and further measures were being taken to beef up security in the town.

RING ROARD: Mr Laiq acknowledged that slow work on Ring Road, Peshawar, could cause delay of months, but denied that the PDA was responsible for it. He however, declined to comment on reasons for the delay.

The 16km road is being rehabilitated and expanded by adding one lane each on the dual carriageway with the help of narcotics affairs section (NAS) of the United States with a cost of Rs5 billion. Work began in March 2011 and was expected to be completed by August, but the slow work has irked those commuting between G.T. Road and Hayatabad.

A government official put the blame on NAS itself for refusing to let a consortium of more than one contractor undertake the project. &#8220;The volume of the work could not be undertaken by a single contractor alone,&#8221; the official said, requesting anonymity.

GULBAHAR FLYOVER: The PDA DG said that work on Gulbahar Flyover was expected to be completed ahead of Dec 2012 deadline. This, he said, would greatly address traffic issues on the main city artery. He said that the flyover would be opened to traffic by July.

The one-kilometre flyover costing Rs67 million would cost half the money spent on half as long flyover built in Lahore, Mr Laiq remarked. The 500-meter flyover in Lahore had cost Rs1.5 billion, he added.

He said the PDA had also identified 11 interchanges to be built in Peshawar to address traffic issues in the city.

MISSING LINK: Claiming credit for reviving the northern part of Peshawar Ring Road from Charsadda Road to Pachaggi to Warsak Road, Mr Laiq said he not only revived the project â&#8364;&#8220; which remained shelved for nearly 20 years â&#8364;&#8220; but was also able to save considerable amount of money through a legal battle with a group of claimants.

He said that the chief minister had promised to provide funds to undertake the project that would eventually link up with Jamrud Road, bypassing the northern fringe of Peshawar.


Mega housing project to ease pressure on Peshawar | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Ring Road Updates:




























---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

*Lahore Ring Road: Commuters to pay tax through 14 toll plazas*








Project likely to be completed by end of Feb; motorcycles, rickshaws banned.

Fourteen toll plazas will be constructed on the northern loop of the Ring Road, the Lahore Ring Road (LRR) deputy project director, Najam Waheed.

These include Niazi Chowk, Mehmood Booti, GT Road, Harbanspura, Abdullah Gul, and Packages 6, 7, 10 and 11. However, rates for the toll tax have not been revealed yet.

Waheed said motorcycles and rickshaws would not be allowed to enter the Ring Road once it is completed by the end of February.

The northern loop was originally scheduled to be complete by November 2011. Waheed said currently motorcyclists mostly used the Ring Road till the Bhatta Chowk Interchange to enter and exit Defence.

As soon as the toll plazas are set up, bikes and rickshaws will instantly be banned on the Ring Road. The Ring Road is a fast moving track and slow moving vehicles will not only endanger their own lives but also the lives of other commuters.

Zubair Jan, a resident of Defence, said that the road ahead of Bhatta Interchange was only used by racers. He said most of them performed stunts and there were no traffic police to address to stop them.

Reasons for delay
As many as 35 km of the 40 km long northern loop has been completed.

Work on the remaining section (package 14, 16 and 17) was inaugurated in April last year. It was to be complete by November.

Lahore Commissioner Jawad Rafique Malik, who is the Lahore Ring Road project director, told The Express Tribune the two packages would be completed by the end of February. He attributed the delay in construction to the time taken in acquiring land and setting up the Ring Road Authority.

The LRR northern loops fifth and final interchange (package 15) had been inaugurated a month earlier by Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif. The commissioner hoped that work on the southern loop, linking the road to the motorway, would be completed by the end of 2012.

The Southern loop will have five interchanges. It is divided in four sections and is 48 km long.

A Nespak official said an international firm will build the southern loop on a build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis. He said the eight kilometre southern loop stretch connecting Package 17 to Ferozepur Road would take at least eight months to complete.


Lahore Ring Road: Commuters to pay tax through 14 toll plazas &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

few new projects in karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


>



We need this also in other cities of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> We need this also in other cities of Pakistan


imagine that in gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Emerald Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

another project for karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> More of these new buildings, Telecom Tower and ISE Tower in Islamabad


----------



## Omar1984

Aiwan-e-Quaid-e-Azam, Lahore














construction site:







LAHORE - Work on Aiwan-e-Quaid-e-Azam, a state-of-the-art project on 48 kanals at Johar Town, is continuing with great pace. The roof of the under-construction library of the Aiwan has been completed.

Aiwan-e-Quaid is being constructed on the vision of TheNation Editor-in-Chief and Nazaria Pakistan Trust Chairman Majid Nizami for the ideological training of the youth. On June 6, 2009, Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani and Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif had inaugurated the building, which would be completed in two phases.

The construction work on Phase-I was started on August 2011. A picture gallery about Two-Nation Theory, an auditorium, a documentary and a research centre, Pakistan Ideological Training University, hostels and Yadgar Shuhuda-e-Pakistan would be constructed at Aiwan. A need had always been felt by the patriotic Pakistani people that there was not a single memorial in the name of great leader who had founded a country for the Muslims of the sub-continent. Keeping in this mind, Majid Nizami had presented the vision to build Aiwan-Quaid. It is believed that Aiwan after construction would be a centre of the ideological training of young generations, students and proud for Pakistani nation.

Aiwan-e-Quaid in full swing | The Nation


----------



## Omar1984

Airmen Golf Course which is an 18 hole PGA standard golf course located within the PAF Base Korangi. This is a prime and picturesque property in a prestigious, easily accessible and extremely safe and secure location in the heart of Karachi on the pristine waters of the Arabian Sea with breathtaking views of the ocean.


----------



## Omar1984

*International food chains: Little pots of gold*






International frozen yogurt chain Snog is the latest one to hop into the Pakistani market. PHOTO: PUBLICITY


KARACHI: English author and essayist Virginia Woolf once said, &#8220;One cannot think well, love well, sleep well, if one has not dined well.&#8221; Pakistanis, obsessed as they are with food, seem to be sharing the same line of thought as they keep bringing in global food and dessert chains to the delight of the epicureans in the country. Last year was a culinary treat to many, with many international chains take for example Noodle House, Tutti Frutti &#8212; coming to Pakistan and keeping up with the trend, 2012 kicked off with the launch of another global frozen yogurt chain; Snog.

How did it all begin?

Frozen yogurt took off in the market in the 1980s reports yogenfruz.com. However, it took 30 years to come to Pakistani and the 2012 is slated to be the year when froyo is expected to take off. The latest brand to come to Pakistan is Snog by Irishman Rob Baines and Columbian Pablo Uribe. The duo know where the money is at and have 13 years of experience running a coffee house in London, after which they pooled their resources and creativity towards forming a froyo place. The Express Tribune speaks to the two young men about bringing international franchises to Pakistan.

Were you apprehensive about coming to Pakistan?

No, we weren&#8217;t apprehensive at all. Everything that we&#8217;ve done so far has been out of the box and when Sara Gheewala (the franchise owner for Snog in Karachi) approached us a year-and-a-half ago, we had no clue how business would work in Pakistan but we believed in her and visited Karachi. We absolutely loved the city, and said yes without further ado.

Wouldn&#8217;t it make sense (some would argue) to open up a franchise in a place that is familiar with the concept of frozen yogurt rather than a completely new market like Pakistan?

Froyo is now what the coffee house business was 10-15 years ago. The world has changed a lot. It doesn&#8217;t make a difference whether you&#8217;re in the first world or the third world. The world is so connected with social media and it&#8217;s much more exciting to be in this part of the globe where markets are developing and the population is young and dynamic. Besides, Pakistanis do use yogurt regularly in their meals and our observation, with our branches in London, has been that many Asians like having frozen yogurt later at night for a healthy treat.

What are you taking back from Pakistan?

Apart from beautiful scarves for our family, we&#8217;re taking back a lot of warmth and generosity. Unlike people in the West, Pakistanis have the time to speak to you and are genuinely interested in what you have to say. They are also very intellectual, well-mannered, conservative yet very open-minded.

Rob Baines and Pablo Uribe&#8217;s food guide to Karachi

Hot & Spicy Kabab Rolls: our absolute favourites!
BBQ tonight rooftop: It&#8217;s quite an experience and the food operation there is impressive with its organisational structure and busy kitchen that is open to all.
Good biryani: As long as it&#8217;s spicy, it&#8217;s good!

Gulab Jamun: This rich khoya-based dessert melts in the mouth with sugar syrup oozing

Rasgulla: Made essentially from sweetened milk, it&#8217;s one of the most popular desserts in Pakistan

Gajar ka Halwa: Made from carrots and milk, this is a must-eat dessert in Pakistan. Although it can be eaten both warm and cold, we prefer it warm.

Published in The Express Tribune, March 2nd, 2012.

International food chains: Little pots of gold &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

PAKISTAN INSTITUTE FOR PARLIAMENTARY SERVICES, ISLAMABAD








Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Chandni Chowk flyover, Rawalpindi


















---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------

Newly constructed District Headquarter Complex, Muzaffarabad Azad Kashmir


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> creek city-vistas karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Ibn-e-Siena Hospital & Research Institute, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

Omar1984 said:


>



Looking great, but I bet it must be only for the defense guys??


----------



## v9s

Bhim said:


> Looking great, but I bet it must be only for the defense guys??



ehhh no.

Anyone with enough moolah can live there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:









Updates:


----------



## Imran Khan

Bhim said:


> Looking great, but I bet it must be only for the defense guys??



why you think so ? you have any info abut them ?


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>


----------



## Omar1984

DHA PHASE 8, KARACHI
SITE OF AN UNDER CONSTRUCTION RESTAURANT







Don't have the render of how the restaurant will eventually look like but love the location next to the sea


----------



## SHAMK9

lahore brt updates


----------



## acetophenol

why isn't this thread a sticky?


----------



## SHAMK9

world bank gave $9bln for the karachi port trust project which includes a cargo village, a cable bridge and construction of 6 new berths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

SHAMK9 said:


> lahore brt updates



WHat is BRT buddy? can you explain about it


----------



## Imran Khan

usama waqas said:


> WHat is BRT buddy? can you explain about it



Lahore Bus Rapid Transit System


----------



## SHAMK9

usama waqas said:


> WHat is BRT buddy? can you explain about it


bus rapid transit


----------



## WAQAS119

*Food Street Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAQAS119

*FEW NEW PICS OF KALMA FLYOVER.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

have you subways ?


----------



## WAQAS119

so}{eil said:


> have you subways ?


No. Project for subways was under consideration but then they decided to implement Turkey style Rapid Bus Transit System. 
Just like that..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*BRT project progress:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Islamabad Stock Exchange Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:



Shahid Afridi on Centaurus:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Omar1984 said:


> Shahid Afridi on Centaurus:



Still no sign of construction on main building


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore Expo Center:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

American Pakistani said:


> Still no sign of construction on main building



The best will be saved for last. Be patient. In Pakistan nothing is done on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

so}{eil said:


> have you subways ?



We're working on it:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/105142-lahore-metro-project-finalised.html


http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/33111-green-signal-karachi-circular-railway.html


----------



## SHAMK9

American Pakistani said:


> Still no sign of construction on main building


piling work started in january

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan doesn't have subway, trainway, busway, etc...


----------



## SHAMK9

RaptorRX707 said:


> Pakistan doesn't have subway, trainway, busway, etc...


brt is already under construction in lahore and subway is being reviewed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

isb international airport updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Gloria Jeans in Karachi

















In Mall of Lahore:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Arabian Sea Country Club, Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool Table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse Riding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official website:
> Welcome To Arabian Sea Country Club & Golf Courses
> 
> More info:
> Arabian Sea Country Club - Karachi - Golf Courses in Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

Hardees in Islamabad:










United States Ambassador to Pakistan Cameron Munter having a meal with his wife and colleagues at Hardees on Saturday.




Hardees in Lahore:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Hardees in Karachi:






























Shahid Afridi in Hardees:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Subway in Jhelum:








KFC in Jhelum:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Park Tower


----------



## Omar1984

^* Up Next*





British high street brand arrives in Karachi at Park Towers. PHOTOS: PUBLICITY













KARACHI: The Next big thing to hit Karachi is the Next store in town. The British high street fashion brand, that has been operating in the UK since 1982, first stepped into the Pakistani market in Lahore in 2007. Today, the brand has three outlets in the same city.

The fourth store has now been launched in Karachi. The opening ceremony took place on March 12, at Park Towers. The shop features a collection of men, women and childrens apparel. It also stocks shoes among other accessories.

Sharing the details of the project, the managing director of Next, Pakistan, Yasin Paracha said: We have our presence the world over. As far as Pakistan is concerned, we first launched an outlet in Lahore and today there are as many as three stores of the brand present in the same city. This is our fourth operation in the country, though the first to be based here in Karachi. We plan to open more stores in this city in the future.

Spotted at the launch event was British Deputy High Commissioner Robert Gibson who has less than three weeks left to complete his tenure in Pakistan. Throughout his stay, Gibson has encouraged several British investments in Pakistan, starting from Toni&Guy and their diffusion brand Essensuals.

Talking to The Express Tribune, Gibson said: This is a high street brand, which is classic, young and trendy. He still wants more UK-based companies to set their mark in Pakistan. I want to see more British companies investing in Pakistan, he said.

Among the guests was Farahnaz Sheikh with her two kids. As a loyal Next customer, Sheikh feels happy to have the brands outlet in town. Talking about the brand, she said: I like this brand a lot, it offers high street fashion at an affordable price for small kids and ladies alike. Before, I use to travel all the way to Lahore to get stuff but now that will not be the case.

The event was attended by celebrities like Saeeda Mandviwalla of Essensuals Pakistan and Fareshteh Aslam, brand and external communications manager, Unilever, Pakistan.

The brand has started off in Karachi with the collaboration of Pakistans brand retailer TeamAVentures, that had been the sole franchiser for Next since 2007.

Up Next &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

*Pakistani restaurant BundooKhan to expand in UAE*






The CEO of Global Hotels Management has announced expansion plans for the traditional Pakistani restaurant, BundooKhan, with an AED 25 million (US $6.8 million) investment over two years.

Masood Hashim has revealed that, among others, sites have been planned for Ras Al Khaimah in February, folowed by one in Global Village, Dubai, one in Abu Dhabi and another in Juba, South Sudan.

Khan told Caterer: &#8220;The first outlet we opened in Dubai cost us AED 3 million (US $817000) because it was our first one and we learnt a lot from it. On the next ones we are spending AED 2.5 million (US $680000) each, and opening 10 in two years.

&#8220;In five years we have ambitious plans to expand outside of the GCC, into Europe and the US. We already have interest from a major UK supermarket who wants to stock our products too. There are a lot of people coming here from overseas and making enquiries about the restaurant.

&#8220;It&#8217;s an interesting restaurant platform. BundooKhan has been going in Pakistan for more than 60 years. I remember it from my childhood, and so does my father.

&#8220;I think there&#8217;s definitely a gap in the UAE market for fine dining Pakistani food. There&#8217;s a lot of Pakistani food around here, but not fine dining.

&#8220;BundooKhan is not expensive for people to come and eat here. It started as street food.&#8221;

Masood Hashim set up Global Hotels Management with the vision to diversify into products and services. The original Dubai BundooKhan is situated in Clover Creek Hotel Apartment, Deira.

Pakistani restaurant BundooKhan to expand in UAE | HotelierMiddleEast.com


----------



## Omar1984

Celeste Restaurant and Cafe, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Rs9bn WB funds for KPT* 


Minister for Ports and Shipping Senator Babar Khan Ghauri said at ground breaking ceremony that the World Bank funding of Rs9 billion for reconstruction of six berths at the Karachi Port is a strong indicator that vibrant institutions, such as KPT, are not on the negative list of world financial institutions.

He said most of the institutions, run by the Ministry of Ports and Shipping, including Pakistan Shipping Corporation (PNSC), KPT and Port Qasim, are making huge profits and are actively contributing to economic growth.

Speaking at the ground-breaking ceremony for the project of reconstruction of berths 15 to 17A, including ship repair berths, 1 and 2, where the prime minister was the chief guest, the minister said that these institutions have made huge profit of Rs18 billion in the last financial year.

He further said that if people work hard, all growth targets could be achieved.

Such achievements, the minister said, are a ray of hope for the nation, particularly when huge national institutions, like Pakistan International Airlines, Pakistan Steel and Railways, etc., are not only incurring huge losses but are also on the verge of collapse.

He disclosed that the Ministry of Ports and Shipping had constructed a civic centre at Gwadar port and hoped that Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani would inaugurate it next month.


The secretary of ports and shipping, Agha Syed Raza Qazilbash, said that 922-meter long berths having 16-meter depth would provide berthing to post Panamax container vessels having 70,000dwt weight, 280 meters length and 13.8 meters draft.

Similarly, he said bulk carriers having 100,000dwt weight, 255 meters length and 15.3 meters draft would also be berthed.

KPT chairman Mohammad Aslam Hayat said that the KPT attracted $1 billion direct foreign investment (***) during the last four years.

Such mega projects, including deep water container port, attracted *** to the tune of $457 million and $105 million for Karachi International Container Terminal.

The KPT also received $75 million in respect of Pakistan International Container Terminal and Rs1 billion for development of KPT food street.

He further said that in order to improve operational capability of the port, KPT recently acquired two shipping tugs worth Euro 16.20 million, one dismountable dredger costing Euros 2.23 million and also added two pusher tugs, costing Rs369.09 million to its fleet.

Aslam Hayat said that the KPT is well aware of its social obligation towards city and recently purchased two passenger boats for commuters between Karachi and Manora at a cost of $2.345 million each.

Similarly, he said KPT plans to construct Karachi Harbour Crossing bridge, which will ease traffic congestion in the city by providing connectivity with Northern Bypass and Lyari Expressway via Manora and a cargo village is also being constructed at an estimated cost of $600 million for which financing has been sought from Asian Development Bank.

The KPT, he said, also plans to develop recreational facilities at Oyster Rock breakwater for citizens of Karachi.


Rs9bn WB funds for KPT berths reconstruction | Business | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Tune said:


> Creek marina - Karachi
> Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction Progress as of December 20 2010



Updates:















Construction of one of the buildings can be visible in the background.


----------



## Omar1984

Peeru's Cafe Lahore


----------



## Omar1984

Baloch Colony Flyover, Karachi







Karachi Municipal Corporation Building

















Khyaban-e-Hilal, DHA Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musalman

Where is Hardees in Islamabad?


----------



## Omar1984

Musalman said:


> Where is Hardees in Islamabad?




Hardee's Islamabad Pakistan

F7-2 Markaz

Islamabad


----------



## S.Y.A

why do people here seem to think that sky scrapers, restaurants and resorts are the only things that represent development........I will opt for education and advances in technology and economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

S.Y.A said:


> why do people here seem to think that sky scrapers, restaurants and resorts are the only things that represent development........I will opt for education and advances in technology and economy


there r separate threads for all of those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


>



*New Benazir International Airport Islamabad*

BBIA Terminal Building project is a joint venture project with China Estate Company with FWO's share of 6.086 billion rupees including civil, mechanical, architecural and landscaping works.

New Benazir Bhutto International Airport Proj Islamabad Pkg-III Passenger Terminal Building Super Structures I/C Associated Utilities & E/M Works

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> *New Benazir International Airport Islamabad*
> 
> BBIA Terminal Building project is a joint venture project with China Estate Company with FWO's share of 6.086 billion rupees including civil, mechanical, architecural and landscaping works.
> 
> New Benazir Bhutto International Airport Proj Islamabad Pkg-III Passenger Terminal Building Super Structures I/C Associated Utilities & E/M Works


even though caa is a very corrupt department, i m very very proud of our local airlines, they r doing an amazing job


----------



## SHAMK9

Gujrat university campuses 

















---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

bhoja air starts its operations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yyetttt

We are developing!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/List_of_cou...l)#GDP_estimates_for_2050_.28Goldman_Sachs.29 

And NEXT ELEVEN!!!!!


----------



## SHAMK9

jellodragon said:


> We are developing!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/List_of_cou...l)#GDP_estimates_for_2050_.28Goldman_Sachs.29
> 
> And NEXT ELEVEN!!!!!


we never stopped developing lol. p.s the link isnt working


----------



## SHAMK9

kpt maritime 77 enclave project still alive under the kpt deep water container project


----------



## SHAMK9

few projects of lahore now serving the city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

I must admit, I am happier hearing about development projects in the "smaller" cities of Pakistan than the ones in Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore. Keep up the good work folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

bilalhaider said:


> I must admit, I am happier hearing about development projects in the "smaller" cities of Pakistan than the ones in Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore. Keep up the good work folks.


agreed, i ll keep the forum updated

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

newly constructed girls college rawalkot, the area was badly affected by 2005 earthquakes 








new hospital in rawalkot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

SHAMK9 said:


> few new projects in karachi


 
Can you tell me some details about this project?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eik_pagall

*MashaALLAH*


----------



## SHAMK9

possible livery for upcoming airline airindus, they hav been granted IATA code which is 'I6' 





,


----------



## SHAMK9

few projects of karachi
hoshang office building




zulfiqar ali bhuto institute of science and technology












clifton beach development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore Ring Road Updates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------
> 
> *Lahore Ring Road: Commuters to pay tax through 14 toll plazas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project likely to be completed by end of Feb; motorcycles, rickshaws banned.
> 
> Fourteen toll plazas will be constructed on the northern loop of the Ring Road, the Lahore Ring Road (LRR) deputy project director, Najam Waheed.
> 
> These include Niazi Chowk, Mehmood Booti, GT Road, Harbanspura, Abdullah Gul, and Packages 6, 7, 10 and 11. However, rates for the toll tax have not been revealed yet.
> 
> Waheed said motorcycles and rickshaws would not be allowed to enter the Ring Road once it is completed by the end of February.
> 
> The northern loop was originally scheduled to be complete by November 2011. Waheed said currently motorcyclists mostly used the Ring Road till the Bhatta Chowk Interchange to enter and exit Defence.
> 
> As soon as the toll plazas are set up, bikes and rickshaws will instantly be banned on the Ring Road. The Ring Road is a fast moving track and slow moving vehicles will not only endanger their own lives but also the lives of other commuters.
> 
> Zubair Jan, a resident of Defence, said that the road ahead of Bhatta Interchange was only used by racers. He said most of them performed stunts and there were no traffic police to address to stop them.
> 
> Reasons for delay
> As many as 35 km of the 40 km long northern loop has been completed.
> 
> Work on the remaining section (package 14, 16 and 17) was inaugurated in April last year. It was to be complete by November.
> 
> Lahore Commissioner Jawad Rafique Malik, who is the Lahore Ring Road project director, told The Express Tribune the two packages would be completed by the end of February. He attributed the delay in construction to the time taken in acquiring land and setting up the Ring Road Authority.
> 
> The LRR northern loops fifth and final interchange (package 15) had been inaugurated a month earlier by Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif. The commissioner hoped that work on the southern loop, linking the road to the motorway, would be completed by the end of 2012.
> 
> The Southern loop will have five interchanges. It is divided in four sections and is 48 km long.
> 
> A Nespak official said an international firm will build the southern loop on a build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis. He said the eight kilometre southern loop stretch connecting Package 17 to Ferozepur Road would take at least eight months to complete.
> 
> 
> Lahore Ring Road: Commuters to pay tax through 14 toll plazas  The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baby Leone

can some one upload latest pics of Ocean Towers in clifton? after opening


----------



## SHAMK9

chandi chowk flyover (rawalpindi) to be inaugurated/opened to traffic today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Rak airways starts operating peshawar from Ras Al Kaimah


----------



## Musalman

Something which CT did good


----------



## Pak47

Omar1984 said:


> Hardees in Karachi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi in Hardees:



Why is it called Hardies? its known as Carls Jr. in the west.


----------



## Omar1984

LAHORE, March 7: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said a comprehensive system of cleanliness was being launched in Lahore with the collaboration of Turk companies and a visible change in environment of the Punjab capital will be witnessed during the next three months.

According to a handout, he said Lahore was the city of gardens and its beauty would be revived to make it a neat and clean city
like Istanbul.

He was speaking at a ceremony regarding introduction of a new solid waste management regime in Lahore, at the Aiwan-i-Iqbal auditorium here on Wednesday.

Representatives of Turk companies, elected representatives, officials and a large number of citizens attended the ceremony.

The chief minister said modern machinery for cleanliness had been acquired with the collaboration a private company of Turkey. After Lahore, he said, this system would be introduced in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Rawalpindi, Multan, Sargodha, Dera Ghazi Khan and Bahawalpur. He said clean environment was basic right of every citizen and collective efforts were required to make the new system a success.

The chief minister said Rs2.5 billion were being spent annually to keep the provincial metropolis clean. However, he said, the new system had been introduced with the cooperation of Turkey to overcome problems of solid waste management.

He said the Turk government and people helped Pakistan generously during relief and rehabilitation of flood-hit people by sending $200 million.

Khwaja Hasaan, who is chairman of the Lahore Waste Management Company board of directors, Lesco chief Rafey Alam, Environment Protection Fund head Zara Aslam and TV anchorperson Iftikhar Ahmad also spoke.

Lahore


----------



## Roybot

Pak47 said:


> Why is it called Hardies? its known as Carls Jr. in the west.



Carl's Jr. took over Hardee's and instead of killing the brand they decided to keep both.


----------



## Super Falcon

most important part comes maintaining them and pakistan is a poorest of poor country when comes to maintain the things which have been constructed

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

nothing for poor people pf pakistan all these things for rich people so sad as a muslim when i see that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Omar1984 said:


> *New Benazir International Airport Islamabad*
> 
> BBIA Terminal Building project is a joint venture project with China Estate Company with FWO's share of 6.086 billion rupees including civil, mechanical, architecural and landscaping works.
> 
> New *Benazir Bhutto International* Airport Proj Islamabad Pkg-III Passenger Terminal Building Super Structures I/C Associated Utilities & E/M Works



Pakistan really needs to stop naming things after these corrupt people it's a shame on the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

A1Kaid said:


> Pakistan really needs to stop naming things after these corrupt people it's a shame on the country.


it will be gandhara airport


----------



## DRaisinHerald

^ We need to completely stop naming cities and places after people. Keep original and unique city names instead of naming every other thing Jinnnah, Benazir or Bhutto lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## russellpeters

Yea Gandhara airport sounds better. anyway nice work! there were huge discussions on SSC Pakistan. the most popular name appeared to be Gandhara.


----------



## A1Kaid

DRaisinHerald said:


> ^ We need to completely stop naming cities and places after people. Keep original and unique city names instead of naming every other thing Jinnnah, Benazir or Bhutto lol



Or "Islamabad" the city has nothing to do with Islam though I do like the "Islo" sounds like "Oslo". Pakistan doesn't name it's cities or buildings very well, its a shame. We have idiots in Government.


----------



## Omar1984

*UAE-funded Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Bridge to open next week*








The UAE-funded Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Bridge, which was built in the Pakistan&#8217;s Swat region to link a large number of cities and villages on the two banks of the Swat River, will be opened early next week under directives from the President, His Highness Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan.

In December 2010, the foundation stone was laid for the US$ 12.4 million project to replace the original, 40-year-old bridge which had been destroyed by the country&#8217;s worst floods.

The Shaikh Khalifa Bridge, 330 metres long, 10 metres wide and 6 meters high, is part of the UAE&#8217;s development and humanitarian efforts to support friendly countries.

&#8220;The new bridge which accommodates more than 5000 vehicles a day will serve 70000 people in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province north-west of Pakistan,&#8221; Director Pakistan Assistance Program Abdullah Khalifa Al Ghafli said.

The highest internationally recognized architectural and technical standards and specifications were used in construction of the project. All the metal components of the bridge were manufactured in the UK. Special anti-erosion, anti-rust and humidity-resistant concrete was used to build the anti-earthquake structure which is also resistant to floods.

UAE-funded Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Bridge to open next week

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

New block of University of Peshawar.
Still Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

A1Kaid said:


> Or "Islamabad" the city has nothing to do with Islam though I do like the "Islo" sounds like "Oslo". Pakistan doesn't name it's cities or buildings very well, its a shame. We have idiots in Government.



Islamabad is fine, as it is it's original name. I'm talking about cities like Faisalabad, who's original name was Lyallpur or "Shaheed Benazirabad", who's real name is Nawabshah. And there's the MQM obsession of renaming Karachi to Jinnahpur


----------



## Omar1984

*Ankara to help Islamabad in rapid mass transit*

Islamabad The Greater Municipality of Ankara, the sister city of Islamabad, would extend its full cooperation to the Federal Capital of Pakistan, Islamabad, in the areas of rapid mass transit, solid waste management and development of &#8216;Ankara Park&#8217; here.

This was decided in a meeting of Prime Minister&#8217;s Task Force on Islamabad Chairman Faisal Sakhi Butt and Mayor of Ankara Melih Gokcek held in Ankara, says message received here on Friday.

The two sides agreed to develop further cooperation on the issues of common interest including provision of decent public transport facilities, upgradation of the civic services and improvement of the cultural and recreational facilities in line with needs of the modern metropolitans around the world. The chairman PM Task Force on Islamabad invited Mayor of Ankara Melih Gokcek to Islamabad during which formal agreements to this effects are likely to be signed.

During the meeting the Mayor of Ankara said that it is indeed appropriate that our capital cities, Islamabad and Ankara, have already embarked on a long-term partnership to link municipalities, city governments, business and cultural communities and citizens.

&#8220;I believe that this Sister City relationship between Islamabad and Ankara will foster strong bonds across culture, politics and business. It is a relationship between cities, but more importantly, a relationship between the people of these cities,&#8221; said Melih Gokcek.

Gokcek said that he is happy to see that finally Islamabad is being represented by the resident of the city and assured that the Ankara Municipality would assist in running the decent transport facility to redesign and construct a modern park at the site as a gift to the people of Islamabad. He also offered architectural and technical assistance to the Capital Development Authority (CDA) to redesign and develop other parks and playgrounds in the capital city.

He said the exchange of technical experts and social and cultural delegations would cement the brotherly ties between the two countries.

Speaking on this occasion Prime Minister Task Force on Islamabad Chairman Faisal Sakhi Butt said that Pakistan highly values its relations with Turkey which are rooted in history and common culture. We consider ourselves as the same nation living in two different geographical regions. He said that primary purpose of my visit is to observe and admire Turkey&#8217;s glorious past, learn from its dynamic present and visualize its unlimited future. Its people are no longer satisfied with being merely rich and prosperous, but envision for their country a role and a mission in the region and far beyond. Consequently, Turkey is not only the envy of many of its neighbours, but has also become a beacon of hope and inspiration to many countries, particularly in the Islamic world.

He said that the concept of interactions between city managers across the globe has proved to be a wonderful idea to learn from each others&#8217; success and failures beyond the diplomatic barriers. He said that he in the capacity of Chairman Prime Minister&#8217;s Task Force on Islamabad, carries the responsibility to make the federal capital a model city in every perspective and have embarked upon a gigantic programme to make Islamabad a model metropolis. Besides encouragement and support from my government, this visionary programme derives the basic impetus from indigenous resources through the citizens of Islamabad.

Butt also sought technical assistance from Turkey for improving the landscape of the metropolitan, building a slaughter hose in the federal capital, redesigning the parks and improvement of the civic services.

Islamabad and Ankara are sister cities since 1982. Old Rawal Park, situated on the main club road of Islamabad with an area of 33 acres of land, was named &#8216;Ankara Park&#8217; in 2005 as a symbol of brotherhood between Pakistan and Turkey.

Ankara to help Islamabad in rapid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

DRaisinHerald said:


> ^ We need to completely stop naming cities and places after people. Keep original and unique city names instead of naming every other thing Jinnnah, Benazir or Bhutto lol



There is nothing wrong in naming any building as Jinnah. Agreed with Bhutto or Benazir part.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musalman

Areesh said:


> There is nothing wrong in naming any building as Jinnah. Agreed with Bhutto or Benazir part.


 
If there is nothing wrong with Jinnah than there is nothing wrong with BB. There are supports of BB in Pakistan who thinks very high of her. But since all of them, Jinnah BB, NS etc are all controversial ppl, therefore, there names should not be used


----------



## 53fd

To hell with more cities being named after Benazir. The PPP/Zardari clan treat Pakistan like it's their personal living room.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

bilalhaider said:


> To hell with more cities being named after Benazir. The PPP/Zardari clan treat Pakistan like it's their personal living room.


 

What was so wrong with just "New Islamabad International Airport" or "Islamabad International Airport"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Omar1984 said:


> What was so wrong with just "New Islamabad International Airport" or "Islamabad International Airport"?


 
I think it was going to be renamed Gandhara International airport


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>


 
Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Musalman said:


> If there is nothing wrong with Jinnah than there is nothing wrong with BB. There are supports of BB in Pakistan who thinks very high of her. But since all of them, *Jinnah *BB, NS etc are all controversial ppl, therefore, there names should not be used



Jinnah was controversial in Pakistan???

You might expand on that.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore Tricon Corporate Office
> 
> Current construction site:


 
Updates:




















Omar1984 said:


> LAHORE, March 7: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said a comprehensive system of cleanliness was being launched in Lahore with the collaboration of Turk companies and a visible change in environment of the Punjab capital will be witnessed during the next three months.
> 
> According to a handout, he said Lahore was the city of gardens and its beauty would be revived to make it a neat and clean city
> like Istanbul.
> 
> He was speaking at a ceremony regarding introduction of a new solid waste management regime in Lahore, at the Aiwan-i-Iqbal auditorium here on Wednesday.
> 
> Representatives of Turk companies, elected representatives, officials and a large number of citizens attended the ceremony.
> 
> The chief minister said modern machinery for cleanliness had been acquired with the collaboration a private company of Turkey. After Lahore, he said, this system would be introduced in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Rawalpindi, Multan, Sargodha, Dera Ghazi Khan and Bahawalpur. He said clean environment was basic right of every citizen and collective efforts were required to make the new system a success.
> 
> The chief minister said Rs2.5 billion were being spent annually to keep the provincial metropolis clean. However, he said, the new system had been introduced with the cooperation of Turkey to overcome problems of solid waste management.
> 
> He said the Turk government and people helped Pakistan generously during relief and rehabilitation of flood-hit people by sending $200 million.
> 
> Khwaja Hasaan, who is chairman of the Lahore Waste Management Company board of directors, Lesco chief Rafey Alam, Environment Protection Fund head Zara Aslam and TV anchorperson Iftikhar Ahmad also spoke.
> 
> Lahore


 








nuclearpak said:


> I think it was going to be renamed Gandhara International airport


 
I prefer Islamabad International Airport.

Gandhara civilization is a thing of the past. There's no Buddhist left in Pakistan, they all became Muslim centuries ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Canal Road, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Musalman said:


> If there is nothing wrong with Jinnah than there is nothing wrong with BB. There are supports of BB in Pakistan who thinks very high of her. But since all of them, Jinnah BB, NS etc are all controversial ppl, therefore, there names should not be used


 
Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah is the FOUNDER of Pakistan who gave us our freedom. He is not controversial for Pakistanis, he's only controversial for indians.

Yes Benazir and Nawaz hardly did anything good for Pakistan when they were given a chance to do so much for Pakistan. Nothing should be named after them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

SNOG in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> few projects of lahore now serving the city



Lahore will soon become the cleanest city in all of South/Central Asia 




Omar1984 said:


> LAHORE, March 7: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said a comprehensive system of cleanliness was being launched in Lahore with the collaboration of Turk companies and a visible change in environment of the Punjab capital will be witnessed during the next three months.
> 
> According to a handout, he said Lahore was the city of gardens and its beauty would be revived to make it a neat and clean city
> like Istanbul.
> 
> He was speaking at a ceremony regarding introduction of a new solid waste management regime in Lahore, at the Aiwan-i-Iqbal auditorium here on Wednesday.
> 
> Representatives of Turk companies, elected representatives, officials and a large number of citizens attended the ceremony.
> 
> The chief minister said modern machinery for cleanliness had been acquired with the collaboration a private company of Turkey. After Lahore, he said, this system would be introduced in Gujranwala, Sialkot, Rawalpindi, Multan, Sargodha, Dera Ghazi Khan and Bahawalpur. He said clean environment was basic right of every citizen and collective efforts were required to make the new system a success.
> 
> The chief minister said Rs2.5 billion were being spent annually to keep the provincial metropolis clean. However, he said, the new system had been introduced with the cooperation of Turkey to overcome problems of solid waste management.
> 
> He said the Turk government and people helped Pakistan generously during relief and rehabilitation of flood-hit people by sending $200 million.
> 
> Khwaja Hasaan, who is chairman of the Lahore Waste Management Company board of directors, Lesco chief Rafey Alam, Environment Protection Fund head Zara Aslam and TV anchorperson Iftikhar Ahmad also spoke.
> 
> Lahore


 










CM Shahbaz Sharif inaugurates the Solid Waste Management Project being jointly undertaken by Istanbul Municipality and City District Government , Lahore. H.E. Kadir Topba&#351; (Mayor of Istanbul), H.E. Mr. Mustafa Babür H&#305;zlan (Turkish Ambassador to Pakistan), Mr. Ahmet Albayrak (Chairman Albayrak Company) also present at the prestigious ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Solid Waste Management Project Launching in Lahore.


----------



## Baby Leone

Mr Javed said:


> can some one upload latest pics of Ocean Towers in clifton? after opening




anyone??


----------



## Omar1984

Mr Javed said:


> anyone??


 
Sorry, I lost interest in that building once I saw pictures of MQM flags all around that building.

Here are some recent updates:

Ocean Towers, Karachi


----------



## Nishan_101

Omar1984 said:


> Sorry, I lost interest in that building once I saw pictures of MQM flags all around that building.
> 
> Here are some recent updates:
> 
> Ocean Towers, Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks no where near complete.


 
What type of OCEAN towers building is? I mean residential plus office/mall for shopping? and where it is located at?


----------



## Omar1984

Nishan_101 said:


> What type of OCEAN towers building is? I mean residential plus office/mall for shopping? and where it is located at?


 
Its located in Clifton area of Karachi. It will have a shopping mall, food courts, corporate offices, and a business club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Jinnah was controversial. The first controversy he created in Pakistan when he said in a speech in East Pakistan that only Urdu will be Pakistan's National Language.
Jinnah was controversial on the personal front too, at my age I can hardly think about eloping with a 15 year daughter of a friend.
His first Cabinet was controversial. His disagreement with Ch. Rehmat Ali are highly controversial and how he is wealth was confiscated by the Govt of Pakistan.
Jinnah was no saint, as we all in Pakistan try to portray him.


----------



## Omar1984

Musalman said:


> Jinnah was controversial. The first controversy he created in Pakistan when he said in a speech in East Pakistan that only Urdu will be Pakistan's National Language.
> Jinnah was controversial on the personal front too, at my age I can hardly think about eloping with a 15 year daughter of a friend.
> His first Cabinet was controversial. His disagreement with Ch. Rehmat Ali are highly controversial and how he is wealth was confiscated by the Govt of Pakistan.
> Jinnah was no saint, as we all in Pakistan try to portray him.



Whatever. If it wasn't for him, we all would be polishing Indian people's chapals in our own land.


----------



## Baby Leone

Nishan_101 said:


> What type of OCEAN towers building is? I mean residential plus office/mall for shopping? and where it is located at?


 
It is now counted as the talles building in Pakistan (Completed)

list of tallest buildings in Pakistan 2012:

Completed buildings
Ocean Towers (formerly Sofitel) Karachi 120 m 394 ft 30 2012 

MCB Tower Karachi 116 m 381 ft 29 2005

Telecom Tower Islamabad 113 m 371 ft 24 2011

Arfa Software Technology Park Lahore 106 m 348 ft 19 2011 

Dolmen City Karachi 102 m 335 ft 21 2011 

Habib Bank Plaza Karachi 101 m 331 ft 22 1963 

Chapal Plaza Karachi 101 m 331 ft 22 1985 

PIC Towers Karachi 100 m 330 ft 23 1980s 

Orbit Center Karachi 97m 318 ft 21 2011 

Islamabad Stock Exchange Islamabad 76 m 250 ft 19 2009 

Saima Trade Tower 1 Karachi 87 m 243 ft 19 1995 

Saima Trade Tower 2 Karachi 87 m 243 ft 19 1995 [19] 

Avari Towers Karachi 83 m 272 ft 20 1985 

Navy Heights Karachi 80 m 262 ft 20 2010 

Sea breeze Plaza Karachi 76 m 249 ft 20 2011 


My question is if we are counting the completed structures only than centaurus in islambad also completed its structure & it should be the tallest building now..


----------



## Nishan_101

Mr Javed said:


> It is now counted as the talles building in Pakistan (Completed)
> 
> list of tallest buildings in Pakistan 2012:
> 
> Completed buildings
> Ocean Towers (formerly Sofitel) Karachi 120 m 394 ft 30 2012
> 
> MCB Tower Karachi 116 m 381 ft 29 2005
> 
> Telecom Tower Islamabad 113 m 371 ft 24 2011
> 
> Arfa Software Technology Park Lahore 106 m 348 ft 19 2011
> 
> Dolmen City Karachi 102 m 335 ft 21 2011
> 
> Habib Bank Plaza Karachi 101 m 331 ft 22 1963
> 
> Chapal Plaza Karachi 101 m 331 ft 22 1985
> 
> PIC Towers Karachi 100 m 330 ft 23 1980s
> 
> Orbit Center Karachi 97m 318 ft 21 2011
> 
> Islamabad Stock Exchange Islamabad 76 m 250 ft 19 2009
> 
> Saima Trade Tower 1 Karachi 87 m 243 ft 19 1995
> 
> Saima Trade Tower 2 Karachi 87 m 243 ft 19 1995 [19]
> 
> Avari Towers Karachi 83 m 272 ft 20 1985
> 
> Navy Heights Karachi 80 m 262 ft 20 2010
> 
> Sea breeze Plaza Karachi 76 m 249 ft 20 2011
> 
> 
> My question is if we are counting the completed structures only than centaurus in islambad also completed its structure & it should be the tallest building now..


So can you tell me new apartment projects in Defence karachi? Please describe in details.


----------



## Baby Leone

Nishan_101 said:


> So can you tell me new apartment projects in Defence karachi? Please describe in details.


 
well i domnt have any info regarding the said projects in DHA as the ones mentioned are reknown projects & there are thousands of small projects only in Karachi for complete details of whts happening in Pakistan one may visit...

UrbanPK.com

it also insludes detailed projects all over Pakistan..


----------



## Omar1984

*Pindi to have another parking plaza*







ISLAMABAD - After the successful completion of the parking plaza project of Raja Bazar, another commercial parking Plaza has also been approved. The newly approved parking plaza is to be built on the Raja Bazar property owned by Rawalpindi Municipal Corporation, and DCO Rawalpindi has been ordered to work on the feasibility report regarding the project. The ground floor of the plaza would be allotted for commercial activities in form of shops and showrooms.
, while the basement would be dedicated for parking only.

The 30-kanal property had earlier been recommended and handed over to the Privatisation Commission, but timely interference of notables resulted in yet another parking plaza in the vicinity.

Pindi to have another parking plaza | The Nation


----------



## Omar1984

Gakhar Plaza, Rawalpindi












Updates:


----------



## Baby Leone

does any one have latest pics of Bahria Icon Tower, in Karachi and slated for completion sometime in 2014, it will become Pakistan's Tallest Sckyscraper this building will situated in Clifton,Karachi and it will stand on 67 floors and 320 meters high above ground.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Dolmen City, Karachi



Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Mr Javed said:


> does any one have latest pics of Bahria Icon Tower, in Karachi and slated for completion sometime in 2014, it will become Pakistan's Tallest Sckyscraper this building will situated in Clifton,Karachi and it will stand on 67 floors and 320 meters high above ground.











Updates:


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:


thats the office building as u can see there is no core to the structure, workers r still working on the real tower's core to make it strong, it will be above ground in few months


----------



## Areesh

Musalman said:


> Jinnah was controversial. The first controversy he created in Pakistan when he said in a speech in East Pakistan that only Urdu will be Pakistan's National Language.
> Jinnah was controversial on the personal front too, at my age I can hardly think about eloping with a 15 year daughter of a friend.
> His first Cabinet was controversial. His disagreement with Ch. Rehmat Ali are highly controversial and how he is wealth was confiscated by the Govt of Pakistan.
> Jinnah was no saint, as we all in Pakistan try to portray him.



I don't even give a r@t's **** to any of the controversies you mentioned. You can keep considering him controversial , Pakistanis don't agree with you.



Musalman said:


> If there is nothing wrong with Jinnah than there is nothing wrong with BB. There are supports of BB in Pakistan who thinks very high of her. But since all of them, Jinnah BB, NS etc are all controversial ppl, therefore, there names should not be used



You can keep considering him controversial or whatever. He is the founder of the nation and he deserves all the respect for that. And stop humiliating whole nation by comparing him with leaders like BB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

New Ayub Bridge in Swat. Completed few months ago by Pak Army and FWO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Azad Jammu and Kashmir:

*Gilani lays foundation stone of 3-km long bridge	* 

MIRPUR (AJK) Mar 12 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani Monday laid the foundation stone for the Meran Shah Bridge that would lessen the distance by 21 km between Mirpur and Islamgarh. The 3 km long bridge across the Mangla reservoir would cost Rs 4.2 billion and would have two km long approach roads on either sides. The project scheduled to be completed in May 2013, would reduce the 28-kilometer distance between Mirpur and Islamgarh to 7 kilometers. Prime Minister Gilani was accompanied by Minister for Information and Broadcasting Firdous Ashiq Awan, Minister for Kashmir Affairs Manzoor Ahmed Wattoo, President AJK Sardar Muhammad Yaqoob Khan and Prime Minister AJK Ch Abdul Majeed.


Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gilani lays foundation stone of 3-km long bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Diamer Basha Dam model*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore Expo Center:




*30 countries to participate in week-long festival*






LAHORE: The second Lahore Shopping Festival, also known as Business Week, will be held from April 23 to 29 with around 30 countries setting up stalls at Expo Centre to share business-related information.
The organiser Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industries (LCCI) has decided modify the event this year and concentrate more to help revive the economy and highlight the soft image of the country.

LCCI President Irfan Qaiser Sheikh said in a press briefing that the event has been designed in a way that it would send a positive signal to foreign investors. He added that the Lahore Shopping Festival encompasses a range of business and cultural activities.

Sheikh said that the Lahore Shopping Festival would have in its fold Expo 2012 that would be arranged at Lahore Expo Centre. It would be a three-day event where as many as 250 renowned business groups would showcase their products. On the sidelines of the Expo, an energy conference would also be held to formulate a methodology to overcome the energy crisis. The proposal will be sent to the government for consideration.

The very objective of the Lahore Shopping Festival is to expedite business activities in this part of the country, said Sheikh.

He said so far the LCCI itself is managing the events with cooperation of it members and business community of the city but it has also requested the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) and Punjab Trade and Investment Board (PTIB) to facilitate in inviting potential foreign investors.

Published in The Express Tribune, March 13th, 2012.


30 countries to participate in week-long festival &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

The Enterprise in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:



You can see a glimpse of this building in the background of this picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan Army is doing a great job developing Balochistan Province of Pakistan





Pakistan Army took part in development of Balochistan & for providing job opportunity ISSB centre has been established in Quetta. 






Balochistan Public School - Sui - 14 August, 2010










The Sight of a classroom of Jahangeer Shaheed FC School, Kohlu. Pakistan Army established FC PUBLIC SCHOOL, KOHLU on April 2001 for providing education to deprived people of Balochistan undeveloped areas.






Quetta Institute of Medical Sciences (QIMS)






Education Initiatives: 110 Schools have been renovated / refurbished by Pakistan Army in Balochistan. 
16,204 Balochistan Students are being educated in 32 Army / FC Public School and Colleges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*ECC meeting: Pakistan Railways gets Rs 6.1 billion*






Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet Tuesday gave go-ahead to provide guarantee for loan worth Rs.6.1 billion to be spent on the restoration of 96 rail engines. The meeting of Economic Coordination Committee was held in Islamabad. Federal Finance Minister Abdul Hafeez Shaikh presided over the meeting. The meeting approved Rs 6.1 billion for tumbling Pakistan Railways. During the meeting, a committee has been constituted comprising Federal Minister Water and Power Naveed Qammar, Petroleum Minister Dr Asim, Governor State bank of Pakistan and Secretary Economic Affairs Division to review Pak-Iran gas pipeline project. The committee will present its report regarding the project within two or three days. The meeting also formed a committee under the supervision of Naveed Qammar to review 1.2 million wheat exports to Iran. The Economic Coordination Committee also set urea price at Rs 1600 per 40 kilogram.

ECC meeting: Pakistan Railways gets Rs 6.1 billion | The Nation


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## Arsalan

*EU interested in financing Munda Dam *
_March 2, 2012_
ISLAMABAD: The European Union has expressed interest in financing Munda Dam and establishing small hydropower projects in an effort to help resolve the energy crisis and contribute to development of far-flung areas.

Head of EU Delegation to Pakistan Ambassador Lars-Gunnar Weigmark stated this during a meeting with Federal Water and Power Minister Naveed Qamar here on Thursday.

Weigmark said the EU was keen to invest in Pakistans power sector to help resolve the energy crisis.

Briefing the minister about EUs country programme for Pakistan, he said rural development, good governance and better use of water were their priority areas under the programme. The EU has planned to establish community-based hydropower projects in 1,000 union councils of Malakand and small hydropower plants in northern areas and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Thirty million euros have been allocated for hydropower plants in northern areas.

The EU has also granted 70 million euros for rehabilitating and upgrading two power plants in Multan and Faisalabad.

For Balochistan, the EU has designed a programme for installing solar pumps. Some of the European countries are already funding water, power and energy conservation projects individually or in collaboration with donors in Pakistan.

Naveed Qamar said the energy sector of Pakistan was very huge and had a big potential for investment. The government is working on various small and mega projects to generate electricity for meeting future needs. We are focusing on hydropower and indigenous resources for cheaper electricity, he said.

Qamar said work on the proposal for establishing small hydropower projects in northern areas and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa would be expedited. He asked the delegation to also consider investing in biofuel, anti-flood and alternative energy projects

EU interested in financing Munda Dam &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Arsalan

> *PRESENT STATUS OF DIAMER BASHA DAM:*
> 
> The Feasibility Study completed.
> 
> Review of the Feasibility Study is completed. Detailed Engineering Design and Preparation of Tender Documents is underway.
> 
> Excavation of Adits, Trenches, Drilling of boreholes and Topographic Surveys completed.
> 
> Micro Seismic Monitoring System has been installed at the dam site. Data retrieval is in progress.
> 
> Two Nos. Strong Motion Accelerographs have been installed at dam site.
> 
> Cadastral Survey is in progress to collect information for land acquisition, replacement, and re-location of people & for Resettlement Action Plan (RAP).
> 
> 92 % Construction work of Officer&#8217;s hostel and laboratory is completed.
> 
> Vocational Training Institute is established at Chillas, to make readily available skilled and semi skilled labour at site.
> 
> Climatological data is collected regularly and an additional Automatic Meteorological Station is being established at dam site.
> 
> Model studies for Diversion Works and sectional model of spillway completed. Construction of Comprehensive Model of at IRI, Nandipur is completed and testing in progress.
> 
> PC-I of Land Acquisition for DBDP submitted to GOP, for approval.
> 
> Revised PC-I for up gradation of KKH from Manshra to Dam site is under approval by ECNEC.
> 
> A bridge at Thakot on Indus River is under construction by NHA. Rs. 302.600 million allocated in PSDP 2007-08. Progress is 12%.
> 
> Rock Mechanics Testing Programme in Adits and at dam site is being planned.
> 
> Tentative project cost as estimated by Diamer Basha Consultants is US $ 8.505 Billion.
> 
> Hydrology and Sediment Data is collected regularly.
> 
> Samples for Trial Mix Design collected from the site are being tested in CMTL and PCSIR Laboraties.
> 
> The Consultants have completed 90% Detailed Engineering Design work upto Feburary 2008. Rs.500million allocated for Detailed Engineering Design in PSDP 2007-08.


WAPDA - Water Wing

the work must be speed up now.
there is a predicted severe shortage of water and power in coming years so we must start with constructions as quickly as possible.

regards!


----------



## Baby Leone

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:


 
Thanks for the updates as i have heard that opening of it is due in 2012 but is is now where near completion...


----------



## Omar1984

Mr Javed said:


> Thanks for the updates as i have heard that opening of it is due in 2012 but is is now where near completion...



The way things go in Pakistan...more like 2015 if we are lucky.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:



You can see a glimpse of this building in the background of this picture


----------



## patentneer

^^^^^^^^^


Beautifull  !

Iran and India are setting off a crazed development pace in the region. Then there is China :-@ ... Gulf states (Dubai is practically next doors). Also newly independent former Soviet republics the other - rich stans, and it seems Pak's falling back. Like Canads to the US, Pak should make hay while the sun shines and become India's bijlee-paani (power & water), cement, fertiliser + food supplier.

Big money :-$ .


----------



## SHAMK9

patentneer said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Beautifull  !
> 
> Iran and India are setting off a crazed development pace in the region. Then there is China :-@ ... Gulf states (Dubai is practically next doors). Also newly independent former Soviet republics the other - rich stans, and it seems Pak's falling back. Like Canads to the US, Pak should make hay while the sun shines and become India's bijlee-paani (power & water), cement, fertiliser + food supplier.
> 
> Big money :-$ .


even with corrupt politicians, we still manage to grow 4-6% every year, wt we really need is a game changing leader


----------



## Omar1984

patentneer said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Beautifull  !
> 
> Iran and India are setting off a crazed development pace in the region. Then there is China :-@ ... Gulf states (Dubai is practically next doors). Also newly independent former Soviet republics the other - rich stans, and it seems Pak's falling back. Like Canads to the US, Pak should make hay while the sun shines and become India's bijlee-paani (power & water), cement, fertiliser + food supplier.
> 
> Big money :-$ .





Omar1984 said:


> Updates:








And that's with being in the middle of a war.

And only the Southern States of India are developing fast. India still has more poor than Africa and places like Bihar and Uttar Pradesh look like Sub saharan Africa, and India is no where near the war zone of the Pak-Afghan region. We should see when war OF terror ends how fast Pakistan develops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi: Port Grand Food Street, Asia's largest modern food resort

















































And that too built while Pakistan was in the middle of a war.


----------



## Omar1984

More of Asia's largest food resort built in Pakistan while Pakistan was in the middle of a war.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Asia's largest modern food resort is in Pakistan built when Pakistan was in the middle of a war.




















Thhis video looks like it was shot in a developed European country but in fact it was shot in Karachi, Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Prince Nikolaos of Greece visiting Port Grand *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Some pictures of development in Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Beautiful Islamabad 









Peshawar Motorway 







Kashmir Highway, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

A few pictures of some of the Highways, Motorways, and Tunnels of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

M2












Murree Road






Faizabad Interchange, Islamabad/Rawalpindi







Nagan Interchange, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

moha199 said:


> Living standerd of Pakistanis in near future Inshah Allah



Where does a lot of this furniture come from? Is it domestically produced or foreign?


----------



## VelocuR

^^very advanced highways design. Superb! 

Where's location?


----------



## Omar1984

M2 Motorway 





The highest pillared-bridge in Asia can be seen here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

RaptorRX707 said:


> ^^very advanced highways design. Superb!
> 
> Where's location?



The M-2 is a motorway in the Punjab province of Pakistan. It is 367 km long and connects Lahore with Islamabad. It passes through Kala Shah Kaku, Sheikhupura, Khanqah Dogran,Kot Sarwar, Pindi Bhattian, Salem, Lilla, Kot Momin, Kallar Kahar, Balksar, and Chakri before ending just outside the twin cities Rawalpindi and Islamabad. It then continues on to eventually become the M1 motorway linking the twin cities with Peshawar. The M-2 crosses the junction of the M3 (to Faisalabad) at Pindi Bhattian. It is part of Pakistan's Motorway Network.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The M1 is a motorway in Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. It is 155 km long, with 67 km in Punjab and the remaining 108 km in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. It has become a vital link to Afghanistan and Central Asia and is expected to take much traffic off the highly used N5. It is part of Pakistan's Motorway Network.


----------



## Omar1984

The M3 is a motorway that links the city of Faisalabad with the M2 motorway. The M3 will eventually become an important link connecting southern Pakistan with the north.


----------



## VelocuR

Omar1984 said:


> The M-2 is a motorway in the Punjab province of Pakistan. It is 367 km long and connects Lahore with Islamabad. It passes through Kala Shah Kaku, Sheikhupura, Khanqah Dogran,Kot Sarwar, Pindi Bhattian, Salem, Lilla, Kot Momin, Kallar Kahar, Balksar, and Chakri before ending just outside the twin cities Rawalpindi and Islamabad. It then continues on to eventually become the M1 motorway linking the twin cities with Peshawar. The M-2 crosses the junction of the M3 (to Faisalabad) at Pindi Bhattian. It is part of Pakistan's Motorway Network.



Yes, I am aware of Motorway, it is really good investments, at least along with high speedy subways, alot of space availables. We have seen many tall buildings, roads, malls, and other developments...

Can someone contact Shabaz Sharif to invest high speedy subways?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

RaptorRX707 said:


> Yes, I am aware of Motorway, it is really good investments, at least along with high speedy subways, alot of space availables. We have seen many *tall buildings*, roads, malls, and other developments...
> 
> Can someone contact Shabaz Sharif to invest high speedy subways?


we dont, the tallest building in pakistan has 31 floors and shahbaz sharif shelved lahore metro project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

SHAMK9 said:


> we dont, the tallest building in pakistan has 31 floors and shahbaz sharif shelved lahore metro project



You can see previous pages (Bahria Tower, Ocean Tower, WTC, much mores) I forgot names....it is progressing and under constructions.


----------



## Rusty

SHAMK9 said:


> we dont, the tallest building in pakistan has 31 floors and shahbaz sharif shelved lahore metro project



really?
Why?
They were saying it was to be finished by 2014 or something.
Not enough kickbacks? is that why he canceled it?


----------



## Omar1984

Main River Bridge, Karachi







Karachi Golf Club







National Stadium, Karachi


----------



## Omar1984

The Indus Highway, also known by its technical designation N-55, is a 1,264 km long four-lane highway that runs along the Indus River in Pakistan connecting the port city of Karachi with the northwestern city of Peshawar. It is part of Pakistan's National Highways network and is maintained and operated by Pakistan's National Highway Authority.
The Indus Highway passes through the Kohat Tunnel.


----------



## Omar1984

Makran Coastal Highway is a 653 km-long coastal highway along Pakistan's Arabian Sea coastline. It runs primarily through Balochistan province between Karachi and Gwadar, passing near the port towns of Ormara and Pasni.


----------



## Omar1984

More of Makran Coastal Highway


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

^^ brilliant photos of the makran highway. truly rugged.


----------



## Omar1984

The Karakoram Highway (KKH) is the highest paved international road in the world. It connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountain range, through the Khunjerab Pass, at an altitude of 4,693 m/15,397 ft as confirmed by both SRTM and multiple GPS readings. It connects China's Xinjiang region with Pakistan's Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa regions and also serves as a popular tourist attraction. Due to its high elevation and the difficult conditions in which it was constructed, it is also referred to as the "Ninth Wonder of the World."






KKH near Passu in Pakistan






KKH near Juglot in Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

For Karachi:

*Survey completed for corridors &#8216;Bus Rapid Transit System&#8217;*

KARACHI: Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has completed the survey of two corridors of Karachi for Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS), including the corridors from SurjaniTown to Tower and from Safoora Goth to Regal Chowk via Preedy Street.

A JICA delegation in this connection called on AdministratorKarachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC), Muhammad Hussain Syed in hisoffice on Saturday, said a statement.

The Administrator was given a briefing on the mass transitsystem especially the survey conducted for implementation of bus rapidtransit system in Karachi.

He was informed that besides these two corridors survey of morecorridors in the city was also underway speedily and would be completed by June 2012.

The JICA experts stressed the need of bringing improvement in thetraffic management system on bus rapid transit corridors and removalof encroachments and illegal vehicle parking areas alongside thesetracks.

It was said that bus rapid transit system was runningsuccessfully in other densely populated cities of the world and nowthe time has come to begin work on mass transit system as a solutionto traffic and transport related problems in Karachi.

Muhammad Hussain Syed said that the KMC with the cooperation fromJapanese Government is trying to seek an early solution of the transport problems in the city and the JICA recommendations will certainly be considered in this regard.

He said a separate institution will be needed while taking onboard the regional transport authority, Government of Sindh, KMC,traffic police and JICA representatives for formulating policy,planning and designing, implementation of this project and theoperation and financial management.

Survey completed for corridors





For Punjab Province of Pakistan:




CM Shahbaz Sharif, along with his His Excellency, Dr. Kadir Topbas, formally launched the Bus Rapid Transit System in Lahore earlier today. 

This trend-setting initiative of the CM Punjab is aimed at introducing a dedicated lane for buses providing safe, comfortable, reliable, affordable, environment friendly and efficient public transport, to start with, in the provincial capital. The project is soon to be extended to other major cities of the Punjab. 

The project will insha'Allah prove instrumental in controlling the ever-increasing traffic congestion in the city and improving the road traffic, besides making better the environmental situation.


----------



## Omar1984

For Islamabad:

*CDA to launch Metro Bus Service*

ISLAMABAD: The Capital Development Authority (CDA) will launch Metro Bus Service (MBS) in the federal capital and the Asian Development Bank has started preparing a feasibility report.

The CDA would run the bus service and every bus will have the capacity to accommodate 75 commuters. An additional lane will be allocated for this service on all the roads and no other bus will be allowed to use this lane. This way the commuters of MBS would be able to reach their destinations speedily and timely. This bus will be combination of two buses and will be manufactured as per international standard.

CDA will also provide opportunity to private bus owners to invest in this project. Planning has been started for allocation of separate routes, separate lanes and bus terminals.

ONLINE - International News Network


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad:














Karachi:











Lahore:







Quetta:


----------



## A1Kaid

No Pakistani city has a skyline to speak of, how sad and pathetic. Pakistani awam needs to pay taxes or face jail time, also elect better better people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

RaptorRX707 said:


> You can see previous pages (Bahria Tower, Ocean Tower, WTC, much mores) I forgot names....it is progressing and under constructions.


bahria icon will take forever to complete, ocean tower has 31 floors and wtc islamabad will hav 10-12 floors



Rusty said:


> really?
> Why?
> They were saying it was to be finished by 2014 or something.
> Not enough kickbacks? is that why he canceled it?


not enough funds, islamabad might be the first to get metro


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Lahore


----------



## Icewolf

A1Kaid said:


> No Pakistani city has a skyline to speak of, how sad and pathetic. Pakistani awam needs to pay taxes or face jail time, also elect better better people.


 
Dear, yes we are to blame. Public doesn't pay taxes, but then again who will when the central government can't enforce these rules properly?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore








BRT is being executed by Turkish company and its design will be similar to the one in Istanbul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Cine Star seals deal with IMAX Corp*





"We believe IMAX represents an exciting and profitable business opportunity that will set our multiplexes apart from our competition,&#8221; said Faraz Chaudhry, CEO Cine Star Pakistan.


NEW YORK: The IMAX Corporation and Cine Star Cinema Pakistan have announced an agreement to install three digital IMAX theatre systems in new projects in Lahore, Islamabad and Karachi, beginning in 2013. The announcement marks the opening of IMAX&#8217;s first commercial theatres in Pakistan.

&#8220;One of the key reasons for our strategic investment in IMAX is the company&#8217;s success in developing markets globally. We believe IMAX represents an exciting and profitable business opportunity that will set our multiplexes apart from our competition,&#8221; said Faraz Chaudhry, CEO Cine Star Pakistan. &#8220;With the most immersive cinematic platform available, coupled with the best in Hollywood and local-language content, we look forward to offering our patrons a movie-going experience unlike anything they&#8217;ve had before.&#8221;

&#8220;Cine Star, one of the top cinema chains in Pakistan, is a strategic partner that shares our vision of delivering the ultimate cinematic experience to movie-goers,&#8221; said Richard L. Gelfond, CEO of IMAX. &#8220;We look forward to expanding in Pakistan &#8211; a market which we believe provides exciting opportunities for growth.&#8221;

An official announcement will be made on March 16, 2012, at the IMAX Corporation office in Mississauga, Canada. 

Published in The Express Tribune, March 16th, 2012


Cine Star seals deal with IMAX Corp &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

M2

















Highest Pillared Bridge in Asia on Lahore-Islalamabad Motorway M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Shahdadkot Highway, Balochistan Province of Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

Lansdown Bridge near Sukkar, Sindh Province of Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Ring Road

P-6 Airport Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore Ring Road (continued)


----------



## Omar1984

P-1 Niazi interchange


















P-10 GT road/Quaid-e-Azam Interchange






























P-4 Saggian Interchange


----------



## Omar1984

Bridge near Nagar, Pakistan








Bridge in Skardu, Pakistan








Bessel, Naran Valley. Highway to Bessel, Jalkhad and Babusir Top, Pakistan.







M1 Motorway







Islamabad-Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Some more of Lahore Ring Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*WITNESS: Failed state? Try Pakistan's M2 motorway*





Alistair Scrutton


By Alistair Scrutton

(Reuters) - If you want a slice of peace and stability in a country with a reputation for violence and chaos, try Pakistan's M2 motorway.

At times foreign reporters need to a give a nation a rest from their instinctive cynicism. I feel like that with Pakistan each time I whizz along the M2 between Islamabad and Lahore, the only motorway I know that inspires me to write.

Now, if the M2 conjures images of bland, spotless tarmac interspersed with gas stations and fast food outlets, you would be right. But this is South Asia, land of potholes, reckless driving and the occasional invasion of livestock.

And this is Pakistan, for many a "failed state." Here, blandness can inspire almost heady optimism.

Built in the 1990s at a cost of around $1 billion, the 228-mile (367-km) motorway -- which continues to Peshawar as the M1 -- is like a six-lane highway to paradise in a country that usually makes headlines for suicide bombers, army offensives and political mayhem.

Indeed, for sheer spotlessness, efficiency and emptiness there is nothing like the M2 in the rest of South Asia.

It puts paid to what's on offer in Pakistan's traditional foe and emerging economic giant India, where village culture stubbornly refuses to cede to even the most modern motorways, making them battlegrounds of rickshaws, lorries and cows.

There are many things in Pakistan that don't get into the news. Daily life, for one. Pakistani hospitality to strangers, foreigners like myself included, is another. The M2 is another sign that all is not what it appears in Pakistan, that much lies hidden behind the bad news.

On a recent M2 trip, my driver whizzed along but kept his speedometer firmly placed on the speed limit. Here in this South Asian Alice's Wonderland, the special highway police are considered incorruptible. The motorway is so empty one wonders if it really cuts through one of the region's most populated regions.

"130, OK, but 131 is a fine," said the driver, Noshad Khan. "The police have cameras," he added, almost proudly. His hand waved around in the car, clenched in the form of a gun.

On one of my first trips to Pakistan. I arrived at the border having just negotiated a one-lane country road in India with cows, rickshaws and donkey-driven carts.

I toted my luggage over to the Pakistan side, and within a short time my Pakistani taxi purred along the tarmac. The driver proudly showed off his English and played U.S. rock on FM radio. The announcer even had an American accent. Pakistan, for a moment, receded, and my M2 trip began.

Built in the 1990s by then prime minister Nawaz Sharif, it was part of his dream of a motorway that would unite Pakistan with Afghanistan and central Asia.

For supporters it shows the potential of Pakistan. Its detractors say it was a waste of money, a white elephant that was a grandiose plaything for Sharif.

But while his dreams for the motorway foundered along with many of Pakistan, somehow the Islamabad-Lahore stretch has survived assassinations, coups and bombs.

A relatively expensive toll means it is a motorway for the privileged. Poorer Pakistanis use the older trunk road nearby tracing an ancient route that once ran thousands of miles to eastern India. The road is shorter, busier and takes nearly an hour longer.

On my latest trip, I passed the lonely occasional worker in an orange suit sweeping the edge of the motorway in a seemingly Sisyphean task.

A fence keeps out the donkeys and horse-driven carts. Service centres are almost indistinguishable from any service station in the West, aside perhaps from the spotless mosques.

The real Pakistan can be seen from the car window, but in the distance. Colorful painted lorries still ply those roads. Dirt poor villagers toil in brick factories, farmers on donkey carts go about their business.

Of course, four hours of mundane travel is quite enough. Arriving in Lahore, the road suddenly turns into South Asia once again. Dust seeps through the open car window, endless honks sound, beggars knock on car windows. The driver begins again his daily, dangerous battle for road supremacy.

As Pakistan unveils itself in all its vibrancy, it is exciting to be back. But you can't help feel a tinge of regret at having experienced, briefly, a lost dream.

"Motorway good - but Pakistan," Noshad said at the last petrol station before we entered Lahore. "Terrorism, Rawalpindi," he added, referring to the latest militant attack on a mosque in the garrison town which killed dozens.



WITNESS: Failed state? Try Pakistan's M2 motorway | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Roads of Islamabad


----------



## Omar1984

M2 Motorway






Bridge to Gwadar






Lahore-Kasur Highway












M1 Motorway


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of M2 Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Mansehra-Chilas road ...just beyond Naran in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan 















Road to daman-e-koh, Islamabad







Road to Ayubia, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan












N-75 Islamabad-Kohala Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Khyber Pass, Pakistan (connecting Pakistan to Afghanistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Beautiful landscape and magnificent roads that run along side it. It will be fantastic to set up a camp there @# 1172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad-Murree Expressway



















Gwadar-Karachi Highway







M1 Motorway







Omar1984 said:


> The Indus Highway, also known by its technical designation N-55, is a 1,264 km long four-lane highway that runs along the Indus River in Pakistan connecting the port city of Karachi with the northwestern city of Peshawar. It is part of Pakistan's National Highways network and is maintained and operated by Pakistan's National Highway Authority.
> The Indus Highway passes through the Kohat Tunnel.



Another picture of the Indus Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Keep posting all the positive and uplifting pictures of Pakistan, our friends! Let the haters be ashamed of what they have been doing trying to demonize your great Country!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

More of Islamabad Roads:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shuttler said:


> Keep posting all the positive and uplifting pictures of Pakistan, our friends! Let the haters be ashamed of what they have been doing trying to demonize your great Country!



Thank you very much for the kind words my brother... May our NATIONS prosper ameen. God bless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Mansehra-Chilas road ...just beyond Naran in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan



Some more pictures of roads in this beautiful place in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Road from Balochistan Province to Karachi







Road to daman-e-koh, Islamabad






The Karakoram Highway linking Pakistan to China through the Himalayas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

M2 Motorway 






M2 Motorway







Road connecting Azad Kashmir to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan








Road to Hingol, Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Road from Nathiagali Ayubia, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan














More of M2 Motorway


























Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Quetta-Zhob Road, Balochistan province of Pakistan






































Quetta-Ziarat Road, Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

The N-25 National Highway or RCD Highway connects Balochistan Province with a number of provinces and cities in Pakistan, Iran and Turkey. It is 813km long, passing through Karachi, Bela, Khuzdar, Kalat, Quetta and Chaman and continuing into Afghanistan. The highway also has a recent connection to Gwadar. It also passes through many towns in Balochistan Province of Pakistan. Over 150 commercial vans and coaches move between the port city of Karachi and Quetta. It is a major road for Balochistan Province, connecting the province with the rest of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:


launching an international brand at dolmen mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

I think it would be much better if there was other thread on Roads & Highways of Pakistan instead of putting it in Development thread. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah thx for sharing such wonderful pic's guys ..GOD bless Pakistan.


----------



## A1Kaid

M2 is like the German autobahn.


----------



## Omar1984

Bahria Grand hotel, Lahore







Lahore (Brand new cafe)








PTET Tele tower, Mauve Area, Islamabad








WWF Secratariat Building, Mauve Area, Islamabad



American Pakistani said:


> I think it would be much better if there was other thread on Roads & Highways of Pakistan instead of putting it in Development thread. Just my 2 cents.



Building roads and highways are also part of development work.


----------



## SHAMK9

Ravi Interchange lahore ring road 





port grand karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Insaan

Omar1984 said:


> Khyber Pass, Pakistan (connecting Pakistan to Afghanistan)



Beautiful Pakistan!


----------



## Insaan

Omar1984 said:


> Mansehra-Chilas road ...just beyond Naran in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road to daman-e-koh, Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road to Ayubia, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N-75 Islamabad-Kohala Highway




Man we need trees like that all over Pakistan...


----------



## VelocuR

serious port grand under bridge? 

my wife want me to go Port Grand, lol!


----------



## SHAMK9

RaptorRX707 said:


> serious port grand under bridge?
> 
> my wife want me to go Port Grand, lol!


this part is still under construction, its very big

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insaan

Mirpur, Azad Kashmir


----------



## Insaan

Swat


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Amazing bridge in Sindh Province of Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

More of M1 Motorway


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Musalman said:


> Jinnah was controversial. The first controversy he created in Pakistan when he said in a speech in East Pakistan that only Urdu will be Pakistan's National Language.
> Jinnah was controversial on the personal front too, at my age I can hardly think about eloping with a 15 year daughter of a friend.
> His first Cabinet was controversial. His disagreement with Ch. Rehmat Ali are highly controversial and how he is wealth was confiscated by the Govt of Pakistan.
> Jinnah was no saint, as we all in Pakistan try to portray him.



i strongly disagree....and i think it's best not to question or have doubts on his sincerity as one of the nation's founding fathers.

let's just focus on making Pakistan strong and developing the country and its great people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Islamabad: Jinnah Stadium





























Beijing 2008 Torch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Quaid e Azam Stadium, Mirpur












National Hockey Stadium, Lahore

Multan Cricket Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Grand Hyatt Tower Islamabad:



Updates on render and construction site:

One Constitution Avenue 25X2 (Grand Hyatt), Islamabad









































Road to the site


----------



## Omar1984

Hasnain2009 said:


> *New renders of center point karachi!*



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*100 more buses from next week*







LAHORE - The Lahore Transport Company is all set to run 100 new Chinese buses in the City. They will start running from the next week. Another fleet of 250 buses is arriving in the City within one month, TheNation has learnt.

The Punjab government had entered into an agreement with different Chinese transport companies and had announced to ply 575 air-conditioned buses at various routes. It was learnt that all the buses would reach Lahore in this year.

The city during last four years of the Punjab government had witnessed severs shortages of public transport and only 250 buses were available at Lahore&#8217;s 54 routes against the need of about 2,000 buses.

But now the provincial government has accelerated the process of providing satisfactory transport facilities to the Lahorites and in other big cities of the province as well. About 60 new buses had already entered into the existing fleet of 250 in January.

An official of the LTC while talking to TheNation said that number of buses would cross 500 after April. He said that the different Chinese and Turkish companies were willing to invest in Lahore urban transport sector. One Chinese company is already plying buses in the City, he added. &#8220;The rout dimensions for the 100 new buses are yet to be finalised,&#8221; he said when asked at what routes buses would operate. The official told this scribe that the LTC had also planned to fix some buses for only female passengers in next fleet of buses.

Meanwhile, a separate statement issued by the LTC on Tuesday stated that fresh pilot project of Pink Bus Service was being implemented successfully for women. He said female students and working women were being facilitated through efficient and affordable service launched for them. More pink buses would ply on various routes of the city in order to cater the transport needs of female passengers, the statement added.

LTC Chairman Khawaja Ahmed Hassan while presiding over a meeting held to monitor Pink Bus Service operation said that the service was operating exclusively for women passengers and LTC enforcement wing had been directed to take action against those operators who were violating the policy designed for pink buses.

It is worth mentioning here that the LTC on the reports of misuses of pink buses by the male passengers had called the meeting to check the progress of the buses. Total three buses for females are plying on route number B-01, RA Bazaar to Saandha, route number B-33, Green Town to Railway Station, and route number B-22, Thokar Niaz Baig to Jallo Mor.

&#8220;The Chairman has directed the GM (enforcement) to take action against those who are acting against the objective for which the service was designed,&#8221; said the statement.

The meeting vowed the same buses would also be introduced on the rest of the route of the City.

It was stated that though there was demand from the citizens and the private transport companies to allow families and male aged passengers to avail the facility of pink bus when women passengers were not adequate on particular timing, the proposals are being discussed for developing the project on sound financial footing.


100 more buses from next week | The Nation


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> World Trade Center Islamabad:
> 
> World Trade Center construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how World Trade Center Islamabad will look like when construction is complete inshAllah.





Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Islamabad Gold Crest DHA
> 
> 
> Render:



Updates:


----------



## SHAMK9

muslim town flyover's one side was opened for public yesterday


----------



## Edevelop

I think we should stop or reduce building road infrastructure now. its just waste of money. I mean only 10-20% of people in Pakistan have cars and that too mostly in Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad. Just think about it, we could use this same amount of money on Metro/Subway rail networks. This initially should be our first step. At the end of the day what is more important? luxury (affordable for the rich only) or getting from point A to point B (for everyone)? Japan, China, and India have a big population and this is what they to do, an efficient/cheap/sustainable method.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:











Omar1984 said:


> *The fast-track growth of foreign retail franchises in Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior views of Dolmen Mall that will house several big brands such as Mango, Next and Debenhams. Hyperstar opened here a short while ago as well. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN/EXPRESS
> 
> 
> KARACHI: When Pizza Hut opened its first franchise in Pakistan in 1993, few were familiar with the concept of franchising. Soon it became a household name, and was followed by other fast food franchises. Many observers viewed these import-oriented luxuries in an underdeveloped country like Pakistan, with scepticism and considered it a waste of our precious foreign exchange. However, the trend of foreign retail outlets continues to expand into other products, services, and brands.
> 
> The press launching of the 200 years old British department store, Debenhams branch in Karachi earlier this month on 27,000 square feet space, at the upbeat Dolmen City Mall, was attended by important personalities, like, UK Minister of State for Trade and Investment, Lord Stephen Green and UK Cabinet Minister Baroness Sayeeda Warsi. It appears to have pushed the retail franchising business to another level. The skeptics are turning into fans.
> 
> This will be the first international department store in Pakistan offering a complete range of product categories synonymous with Debenhams, including a full range of womens, mens and childrens clothing, as well as, home, beauty and accessories. It is promised to be a truly world class shopping experience.
> 
> I am very bullish on retail, not just for local but also foreign brands, said Yasin Paracha, Managing Director, Team-A Ventures (Pvt) Ltd, which is the franchisee in Pakistan for Debenhams. Foreign brands will perhaps give Pakistan that softer image we need; that we are normal people, with normal tastes and preferences and actually do drive in cars and wear western clothes! Furthermore, foreign brands will give the local brands the required positioning on the brand scene and will give customers the choice to decide where they want to spend their money.
> 
> It is worth noting that before the fast food franchises, auxiliary industries like the home-delivery service and suppliers of quality poultry, meat etc, according to modern quality standards, hardly existed.
> 
> Paracha is very upbeat about the employment possibilities this presents. This creates immense number of jobs; the average requirement per 1,000 square foot, of retail space is around six, which means Dolmen City, with a leasable area of 650,000 square feet will provide jobs to around 4,000 people! These will be mostly undergrads who might struggle to find good jobs in offices. Here they have the chance to work in a comfortable environment, look nice, and develop the discipline to deal professionally with customers. It also provides students the opportunity to work. Almost every teenager in the UK has worked in a retail environment.
> About government revenue and taxation, Mr. Paracha says, This adds immense revenue, as most brands will progress towards declaring and paying taxes, they are too much in your face to avoid it. Furthermore, instead of considering this as an outflow of foreign exchange, it actually saves it, as most people spend on shopping when they travel, they will convert to shopping within the country if they have the option and the right environment.
> 
> Paracha does admit that there are still many challenges to changing perception about the high-end international retail outlets operating in Pakistan. The challenges are lack of good quality retail space. Lack of expertise and training is probably our biggest challenge. People with good backgrounds do not consider retail a reputable or worthy profession, this too should change once students start to get involved, hence experiencing true retail at an early age. And of course lack of recognition of organised retail (which basically means good quality shops and products, and registered retailers who pay taxes) on a government level. Paracha believes that taxation will increase once the process is made simpler. We will pay for sure, but we need to know; how much, and how to pay. Last year alone, the Sales Tax policy changed so many times that we lost track!
> 
> In the evolving world, if the rich who used to shop abroad start spending more within the country through these international franchises, it would not only retain foreign exchange but will also generate jobs and world class professional knowhow, besides enhancing our soft image in the world.
> 
> The contributor writes on socioeconomics and has a background in trading and exports in the private sector.
> 
> Published in The Express Tribune, January 23rd, 2012.
> 
> 
> The fast-track growth of foreign retail franchises in Pakistan  The Express Tribune




*Pakistan good place for British investment: HC*

KARACHI: Adam Thomson, British High Commissioner to Pakistan promoted Pakistan as a good place for British businesses to make investments. Inaugurating UK beauty care retailer-Crabtree and Evelyns first store in Pakistan at Dolmen City Mall, Karachi he said, Pakistan has the potential to be the primary target for all British brands who want to benefit from this relatively untapped market. We were delighted to work with Cosmo Group in helping Crabtree and Evelyns achieve this milestone. They will be joining other British brands such as Next, Body Shop, Toni and Guy and Debenhams in bringing jobs and investment to Pakistan. 

The UK government is fully committed to building on the bilateral trade relationship between our two countries. Encouraging more British companies, including those like Crabtree and Evelyn in the retail sector, to choose Pakistan, as an investment destination will be key to achieving this, he added. Director of Cosmo group, Fouad Sayeed said, Opening of this facility is expected to not only enhance the friendly image of premium retail but also provide the emotional experience and aspiration to the consumers. staff report


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## VelocuR

Omar1984 said:


> Amazing bridge in Sindh Province of Pakistan



Awesome, it reminds me a little of San Fransico bridge.


----------



## Karachiite

^^
Thanks to the British.


----------



## VelocuR

Karachiite said:


> ^^
> Thanks to the British.



Yes, Lansdowne Bridge Rohri was completed construction in 1889, almost two hundred years.


----------



## Musalman

RaptorRX707 said:


> Yes, Lansdowne Bridge Rohri was completed construction in 1889, almost two hundred years.


123 years not two hundred


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi:


----------



## Omar1984

Faisalabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

More of Faisalabad


----------



## Omar1984

Serena Hotel, Faisalabad


























Cricket Stadium, Faisalabad



Faisalabad Hockey Stadium


----------



## Omar1984

More of Faisalabad


----------



## Edevelop

*Quaid-e-Azam International Hospital, Islamabad*


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Town Hospital, Lahore:*


----------



## Edevelop

*Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital, Lahore*













Princess Diana arrives in Lahore to see:





*Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital, Peshawar*


----------



## Musalman

These kindda street cleaning machines are now been used in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

^^^^^

good initiative and a good cooperation for both countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> good initiative and a good cooperation for both countries


Kha !!! infact both cities now have the same company doing the waste disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*Opal 225 - Karachi*
Another skyscraper is now under construction in Karachi.
Render:





U/C Pics


----------



## SHAMK9

dolmen mall karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ahoo.... Bayrak and OZPak


in 2008 i had written an article on Frontier Post about our need to improve trash collection and streets cleaning facility in the large cities like Lahore and Karachi -- and it was based on my observations i noted down during my time in Istanbul. 

a clean city is good for hygiene, and good for personal well being (and aesthetics).....Lahore being city of gardens, im glad it followed through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

PC faisalabad finally opened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

muslim town flyover Lahore, almost done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

DHA city karachi mega project, construction started last year? i think so. karachi really needed a project like this one, karachi, make pakistan proud 








this project will also revive the long stranded project creek marina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MWAhmed

Hi iam from Karachi and new on Defence PK


----------



## SHAMK9

MWAhmed said:


> Hi iam from Karachi and new on Defence PK


are the mwahmed from mehfil pakistan (skyscrappercity)?


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium Renovated

New Pavilion Building (Under Construction)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

SHAMK9 said:


> DHA city karachi mega project, construction started last year? i think so. karachi really needed a project like this one, karachi, make pakistan proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this project will also revive the long stranded project creek marina



looks like 'New Greenwich' concept,an elite city within the city

this is very pathetic, why would someone want to make an elite city within the city, this is the new divide between rich(elite class) and poor, maybe it willhave its own laws and rules and regulations

totally pathetic


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall
> 
> Current construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render:



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Bin Qasim Park, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Dolmen City, Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:


 
Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Karachi.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> More pictures of M2 Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Atrium Mall, Karachi:



More pictures of Atrium Mall and 3D Cinema:


----------



## Omar1984

Institute of Business Administration, Karachi

Renders:

































Construction site:


----------



## Omar1984

Peshawar:









*REHMAN MEDICAL CENTER & COLLEGE*






Project	Rehman Medical Center and College	
Location	Peshawar, Pakistan
Owners	Dr. Abdul Rehman Khan
Architect	Mass International
MEP Consultant	
Electrical 
Mechanical ElekEn Associates
SEM Engineers


Status	50% construction completed

Built-up area	750,000 sq ft.

Project Brief	
2B +G+8 Floors Complex for Hospital and Medical College.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Muslim Town Flyover Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Great update Omar bhai,

project seems to be coming along well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

APITT Tower, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:


piling almost done for the hotel tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Some houses in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

A house in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Too much development for the rich; too less development for the poor.
Too many hotels; too less roads and good sewage systems 


Hate to sound like a preacher...but don't you guys think it is so?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

*Karakoram Express Chinese Coaches Inauguration Railway Station*


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi KESC biogas project








DRaisinHerald said:


> Too much development for the rich; too less development for the poor.
> Too many hotels; too less roads and good sewage systems
> 
> 
> Hate to sound like a preacher...but don't you guys think it is so?



yes i agree, one if the wonders of capitalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*new ISB airport updates *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*new ISB airport updates *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*new ISB airport updates *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*new ISB airport updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*new ISB airport updates*


----------



## Omar1984

New project under construction in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Axact Office building in Islamabad (under construction)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Safa Gold Mall, Jinnah Super, Islamabad (under construction)


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> dolmen mall karachi


----------



## kewell333

Thanks the pics we can see what an amazing country and scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Archdemon

Beautiful, diverse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Karachiite said:


> ^^
> Thanks to the British.



no it was made in 1960s in ayub khan era

edit: well the older one was made in 1889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

well i found this useful website for the updates of projects in karachi, do visit it, they update on the current status

 Karachi projects and updates


----------



## Musalman

Omar1984 said:


> *Karakoram Express Chinese Coaches Inauguration Railway Station*


That is not development infact Pakistani coaches were alot better than the Chinese. Import of chinese coaches have ruined the Pakistani industry


----------



## American Pakistani

DRaisinHerald said:


> Too much development for the rich; too less development for the poor.
> Too many hotels; too less roads and good sewage systems
> 
> 
> Hate to sound like a preacher...but don't you guys think it is so?



Partially agree with you. Pakistan needs massive foriegn investment in industrial sectors, i think rich Pakistanis in foriegn countries should start investing in this country where there is huge man power.

Now about these beautiful kindda developments, they must & should happen, cuz it shows the world that Pakistan is developing country. It also shows the resilience of the nation, even after too many hard ships the nation has refused to fail.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:


----------



## Omar1984

Model City (under construction), Haripur, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Sustainable Cities in Pakistan -- A Dream in the "New Normal"*

Can we dream for sustainable cities in Pakistan? Sustainable cities and towns are no longer a new concept in the world. However, in a country like Pakistan, they are something new -- a hard but not impossible goal.

A number of cities around the world are taking measures to make their cities sustainable. By simple way of definition, a sustainable city would be a city which can generate sufficient revenue to provide basic health care and other socio-economic facilities to its citizens, is self sufficient in energy production, and is not only environmentally friendly in terms of infrastructure development and resources utilization but also in its ability to protect its citizen from natural disasters.

Every year about one million poverty-driven people from across rural Pakistan migrate to Karachi City -- the biggest economic hub of the country. Despite a volatile security situation, people continue to migrate to Karachi in search of livelihoods. A city with more than 20 million, Karachi has become a place of uncontrolled urbanization, with rapidly growing new unofficial colonies of migrants. Such rapid expansion to the city's borders is making it hard for the government to provide basic facilities of life to everyone such as clean drinking water, proper sanitation, housing, schooling etc.

Thinking the concept of sustainable cities a dream in Pakistan, a Harvard architect has, however initiated an eco-friendly model city project, about 50 kilometers in north east of Karachi. Working on an 11,640 acre rural site, the project "DHA Karachi City" (DKC) will accommodate 50, 000 residential and commercial lots along with other facilities in eco-friendly manner. Building in compatibility with nature, the project would encourage combination of an efficient transportation system, clean energy supply and tree-lined walking paths for a pedestrian zone to maintain a healthy environment.

However, achieving sustainability would require some extra efforts to deal with weather extremes which are becoming a "new normal," even though there is nothing normal about it. Despite our small contribution to global environmental pollution, Pakistan stands as one of the most vulnerable countries to global warming. Karachi, for example, remains at risks of severe cyclones and sea level rise. The sustainable city concept would thus require good planning and strategies to protect its citizen from natural disasters.

So why take the extra effort? A new report from IPCC reveals that damages due to weather related disasters cost our world $80 billion every year. In Pakistan, the 2010 and 2011 floods are real life examples which put one fifth of the country land underwater with more than 20 million people affected. Sustainability in this way would mean a counter system to be in place.

We have a history of unexpected weather extremes in Pakistan. In 1992, there was flooding in Jhelum River. In 1996, Lahore city faced severe urban storm due to 500 mm rainfall in 24 hours. In 1999, a severe cyclone hit the coastal areas of Pakistan. 1998-2001 was the period of worst drought, particularly in Baluchistan province. In 2001, Islamabad city had 621mm rainfall in 10 hours, causing historical flooding in the twin cities. In July 2003, flash flooding affected hundreds of villages in Lower Sindh province. The 2005 heavy rains in Baluchistan, May 2010, record heat temperature, heavy downpours, and flooding of 2010 and 2011, are unforgettable events.

In this "new normal," efforts to create sustainable cities in Pakistan would not only be vital but also tireless efforts by the government and citizen of Pakistan would be needed to make it happen. Pakistan should learn from examples of different cities in the world which are on the track to become sustainable cities.

Scientists predict Chicago will face an 80-160% increase in days with 2.5 inches or more of precipitation by the end of the century. The city has over 55 acres of permeable pavement and more than 100 green alleys throughout the city to prevent urban flooding. Miami, for example, is vulnerable to sea level rise in the United States. Miami has accelerated restoration of vulnerable coastal areas and working on modification of vulnerable roadways to avoid homes and highways from flooding. Sydney is on its way to become a sustainable and carbon neutral green city by 2030.

The Karachi DKC project would also construct natural drains to collect rain/storm water into a lake for water recycling and its re-use for plantation and drought resistant native plants. In addition, the project would use wind, solar and biomass energy along with energy efficient LED lights.

Sustainable cities would be an ambitious plan in Pakistan. However, such initiatives are becoming vital needs to promote eco-friendly sustainable cities, which will not only provide healthy living spaces for their citizens but also will help them protect from weather extremes.


Asif Iqbal: Sustainable Cities in Pakistan -- A Dream in the "New Normal"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


>



*5 New British Chains to Open at Dolmen City Clifton*

Crabtree and Evelyn, Next, Body Shop, Toni and Guy and Debenhams are the five new british chains opening their outlets at Dolmen City, Clifton. 

Pakistan has the potential to be the primary target for all British brands. We were delighted to work with Cosmo Group in helping Crabtree and Evelyns achieve this milestone said Adam Thomson, British High Commissioner to Pakistan.

Recently, British parliamentarians have flocked to Dolmen City Clifton to inaugurate Debenhams outlet in Karachi at a ceremony held at the top floor of Harborfront building which also houses Dolmen City Mall.

Encouraging more British companies, including those like Crabtree and Evelyn in the retail sector, British High Commissioner emphasized more British companies to set up their businesses in Pakistan for higher returns on their investment.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> More pictures of Atrium Mall and 3D Cinema:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

PC Bhurban in Murree, Punjab Province of Pakistan. A real winter wonderland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Masoomeen Hospital for the residents of Lyari area. Masoomeen was one of the oldest hospitals providing 100% free medical attention to the residents of Lyari and Old Town.

Hospital has been completely rebuilt to an 80 Bed Hospital with OPD, 2 OT&#8217;s.











progress


----------



## Omar1984

Quetta, Balochistan Province of Pakistan - Millennium Mall

This beautiful and magnanimous building set in the backdrop of the serene and picturesque landscape of Quetta brings with it the next level of shopping splendour. Glittering as a solitaire diamond set in gold, Millennium Mall is poised to become the one stop solution to all business and shopping activities. Aesthetically designed, this modern masterpiece reflects deeply the grand image envisioned for it by Bolan Builders and Developers.

An intricate glance at the exterior reflects sleek lines, smooth contours and a captivating architectural style, Millennium Mall truly features a classy exterior creating an aura of elegance &#8211; one cannot help but want to explore it.

The philosophy behind bringing Millennium Mall to Quetta is to provide a large modern and purposeful platform equipped with all the modern day facilities to the city&#8217;s commercial industry and provide the general public with a completely revolutionized shopping experience for all and the much desired friendly family environment, taking shopping to the next level.

Stylishly designed, it has been built to provide complete comfort and convenience while offering a revolutionary shopping experience. The atrium offers breathtaking views of natural sunlight, as it filters down the beautiful enclosed skylight roof, enhancing the beauty of Millennium Mall and letting you experience the changing moods of the passing day.


What Makes Millennium Mall So Special?

It is Quetta&#8217;s first and only mall with a central HVAC system providing the ideal shopping environment throughout the year.
It increases business opportunities by attracting a wider audience.
It creates the ideal platform for trade and commerce.
Owing to its huge size, it can accommodate more shops and spaces.
It offers a variety of large and small shops and spaces with 100% ownership.
It has the much desired friendly family environment.
It is built with the purpose of providing everything under one roof.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

edited.....................


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan-China Friendship Center in Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Son of Mountains

MashaAllah....impressive thread


----------



## darkinsky

well Quetta just entered this thread,hope aside the leisurely development like millennium mall, we will see lots of roads, offices, lights, hospitals, flyovers inshallah, and hope millennium malls gets developed without any hinderance


----------



## patentneer

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan-China Friendship Center in Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Stunning !!! China-Pak, kya baat.
> 
> 
> Can someone pls. id the round bldg. in the background ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

patentneer said:


> Omar1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan-China Friendship Center in Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Stunning !!!
> 
> 
> Can someone pls. id the round bldg. in the background ? China-Pak, kya baat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the cricket Stadium,Jinnah Stadium
Click to expand...


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Every Body Great Job uploading these pictures here
Especially you *Omar* bhai

The Mall,progress can be seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*LAHORE| Bus Rapid Transit system*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Millennium Mall,Quetta*

This beautiful and magnanimous building set in the backdrop of the serene and picturesque landscape of Quetta brings with it the next level of shopping splendour. Glittering as a solitaire diamond set in gold, Millennium Mall is poised to become the one stop solution to all business and shopping activities. Aesthetically designed, this modern masterpiece reflects deeply the grand image envisioned for it by Bolan Builders and Developers.

An intricate glance at the exterior reflects sleek lines, smooth contours and a captivating architectural style, Millennium Mall truly features a classy exterior creating an aura of elegance &#8211; one cannot help but want to explore it.

The philosophy behind bringing Millennium Mall to Quetta is to provide a large modern and purposeful platform equipped with all the modern day facilities to the city&#8217;s commercial industry and provide the general public with a completely revolutionized shopping experience for all and the much desired friendly family environment, taking shopping to the next level.

Stylishly designed, it has been built to provide complete comfort and convenience while offering a revolutionary shopping experience. The atrium offers breathtaking views of natural sunlight, as it filters down the beautiful enclosed skylight roof, enhancing the beauty of Millennium Mall and letting you experience the changing moods of the passing day.








*At Millennium Mall Quetta your comfort and convenience is our Wish and desire.
*
A Beautifully Designed Food Court
An Entertainment Zone For Kids
Spacious Arcade Entrances From 3 Sides
Roomy Corridors
Modern Passenger And Cargo Lifts
Panoramic Capsule Lift
Escalators
Prayer And Ablution Area
Modern Hygienic Washrooms
Standby Generators
24/7 Security with Surveillance

Specially trained security guards
CCTV Camera Monitoring
Door Scanners
Ensuring the protection of the shops and customers
Secure Parking Areas

Secured parking on ground and basement floors
Valet Parking


----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan Army developing FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## darkinsky

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan Army developing FATA



khali baaton se kuch nahi hota, they should have shown what they have built


----------



## darkinsky

Ocean towers,updates


----------



## darkinsky

Bahria Icon tower updates:


























Center Point Tower Updates


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> Lahore technology park, inauguration by arfa's dad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Aiwan E Quaid, Nazria-e-Pakistan Council Building, Fatimah Jinnah Park, Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:


----------



## Omar1984

A new place Kolachi (The Spirit of Karachi) now open in Karachi, Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

A new place Kolachi (The Spirit of Karachi) now open in Karachi, Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

Mall of Lahore


----------



## Omar1984

Mall of Lahore


----------



## Omar1984

ICON Ghouri departmental store, Sukkur, Sindh Province of Pakistan





On right is Masoom Shah jo munaro or the minaret built 400 years ago by a Mughal diplomat.




Sukkur is a hub of many small and large scale industries. Among important industries are cotton textiles, cement, leather, tobacco, paint and varnish, pharmaceuticals, agriculture implements, hand pumps, lock making, rice-husking, and sugar.
Sukkur is famous, world over, for its delicious dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Omar1984 said:


> Mall of Lahore


The best thing about Mall of Lahore is that it has both KFC and McDonalds in its food court. So when my son wants KFC and my daughter wants the McD kids meal , that is the obvious choice for me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*&#8216;China to help CDA in subway train system&#8217;*
China would assist the Capital Development Authority (CDA) for development of Sector I-15, launch of public transport system and execution of the project for development of subway train system in the capital.

This was decided at a meeting of officers of the Capital Development Authority (CDA) with the representatives of public sector companies of China on Friday.

A high-power delegation, consisting of the Chinese officials and representatives of the companies, including renowned government-owned corporation of China, ERFG Co Limited, will be visiting Pakistan soon to sign agreements to this effect. 

CDA Chairman Engineer Farkhand Iqbal said that the CDA was seeking assistance from public and private sectors of China for expeditious development in Islamabad. He said that ERFG China has shown keen interest in the development of Sector I-15 and has promised an assistance of $500 million for the development activities in Islamabad. 

He said the CDA has already specified around 21 acres of land in Sector I-11 for establishment of a bus stand which would be put under the preview of an independent transport company to be used for commercial activities. He said the Chinese companies have shown keen interest in provision of public transport facility, rapid mass transit and a metro train system. He said the Chinese assistance would help execute these public welfare projects expeditiously.

Prime Minister&#8217;s Task Force on Islamabad Chairman Faisal Sakhi Butt said that Islamabad was confronting some serious issues on public facilitation front even after more than five decades of its establishment and the present government was focusing on these real issues as well as public welfare-oriented projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Few projects of Karachi


----------



## SHAMK9

*2 new malls to be added in Karachi*








*Karachi School for Business & Leadership*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## SHAMK9

*UBL sports arena Karachi inaugurated*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Lahore bus rapid transit updates (sorry for the quality of the video)
*


----------



## v9s

SHAMK9 said:


> *UBL sports arena Karachi inaugurated*



That's not UBL's sport arena...that's IBA's new campus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Canal bank road in Lahore after completion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Authentic cuisine: A Venetian getaway in the heart of the city*





A pair of couple dining in a gondola and on the islet.


ISLAMABAD: Walking in through the gates of Barolo, the latest addition to the list of fine dining locations in the city, one would have expected the obvious candlelit indoor arrangement. But then, one would have been completely off the mark.

At Barolo&#8217;s launch in sector F-8 on Friday, it was not just the pizza that was Italian. Nida Ali, the owner of Barolo, actually brought a slice of Venice to Isloo. The restaurant has indoor seating in a single story building with a separate glass-walled pizzeria set up in the back, but it&#8217;s the pool next to the pizzeria that caught every eye that came in. There are five stationary gondolas set up to seat four people each, around a bridge leading to a romantic table for two on a little island in the centre of the pool, the walls around it showing a cityscape of the city of bridges.

Rezz of Rezz Events was impressed by the decor and expressed his happiness at &#8220;the new places opening in Isloo&#8221;.

&#8220;We have seen so many outlets and eating places open over the last few years, which shows the growth of the capital as a metropolis,&#8221; he added.

The menus for the fine dining sections and the pizzeria will be varied. Beyond the obvious listing of authentic Italian-style pizzas on the menu, the pizzeria &#8212; which will open from next weekend and will operate from noon to 5pm &#8212; will also serve burgers and snacks, with the smoked salmon burgers a standout on the menu.

While the pizzeria is furnished with cane chairs, the formal seating arrangement in the main fine dining area &#8212; complete with a private room for those uncomfortable around prying eyes &#8212; is ideal for dinners.

A meal at the pizzeria can cost around Rs1,000 per head, while a meal in the fine dining section will cost Rs1,500 or more.
Leather-quilted doors in the fine dining area welcome guests into the cigar room, equipped with comfortable couches and lounge-like seating, which would attract anyone, cigar aficionado or not.

Nida Ali said that it will have its own menu from next week and will operate from noon to 11pm. However, for this week it will only be open during hours when the fine dining hall is operating: noon to 3pm for lunch and 7pm to 11pm for dinner.

&#8220;This is definitely my new hangout spot. It is ideal for anyone who wants an exclusive setting for a casual evening,&#8221; said fashion designer Pashmina Ahmed, while appreciating the delectable testers served at the launch, including Italian-style pizzas, fettuccini in white sauce, bruschetta, and stuffed mushrooms and salmon salad on toothpicks.

Socialites, diplomats, bureaucrats came for the launch of the new Italian restaurant. Light Italian music was playing in the background as the guests mingled and checked the place out.

For authentic Italian approval, The Express Tribune sought out Fredrico Bianchi, the head of the economic and commercial office at the Italian embassy. He said he &#8220;really liked&#8221; the set up and found it innovative. Bianchi, who is fond of cooking, also approved of the authentic Italian food label, saying, &#8220;There is no overdoing of the spices&#8230;it&#8217;s very simple and tastes like actual Italian food.&#8221;

Published in The Express Tribune, April 29th, 2012


Authentic cuisine: A Venetian getaway in the heart of the city &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*Isloo to open its doors for 4 new cinemas*
The federal government in order to provide quality entertainment place for the movie lovers of federal capital has decided to open up four new cinemas.

Scores of film-starved Islamabadities have been deprived of cinema movies after the closure of the three cinema halls in Islamabad Nafdec I, Nafdec II and Melody.

The residents in order to enjoy a good movie on a big screen had no choice but to go to nearby twin city Rawalpindi&#8217;s cinepax.

Two years back a project of Cinepax in the federal capital, a joint venture between Capital Development Authority (CDA) and the Cinepax cinema was started on 10 acres of land. The Cinepax was to contain a five-screen cinema with a setup of food courts, shopping mall and health club but the project went into doldrums due to the law and order situation in the federal capital and the investors expressed their reservations over the project.

Now again in view of great public demand the federal government has decided to construct four new cinemas and initial work has been started in this regard.

*CDA chief returns from China with &#8216;a dream&#8217;*
Impressed with the fast infrastructure development in China, the chairman of the cash-strapped Capital Development Authority (CDA), who returned after visiting the neighbouring country on Monday, is dreaming of replicating it in Islamabad.

In a statement, Farkhand Iqbal vowed to revamp road infrastructure in the federal capital and making many arteries as &#8216;signal free&#8217;. &#8220;The development of Islamabad&#8217;s roads as signal-free is inevitable, particularly if we desire to bring them at par with those of modern capitals of other countries,&#8221; he said. During his visit to Beijing, the CDA chief reportedly signed memorandums of understanding for mega uplift projects in Islamabad.

However, the idea to make many roads signal free is not new as it was first dreamt of and announced in 2003.

Senior officials of the CDA have said on record on many occasions that the authority was facing acute financial crisis; as a result, it was sometimes difficult for it even to pay salaries to its 16,000 employees. Due to the prevailing financial crunch, a number of development works promised in the last CDA budget have so far not been commissioned.

The CDA chairman announced his decision to upgrade Jinnah Avenue as a signal-free road to ensure smooth traffic flow around Blue Area, the commercial hub of Islamabad.

&#8220;A plan to make Islamabad Highway signal free is already underway as more interchanges and flyovers have been planned at Airport Chowk, Dhoke Kala Khan and Kuri Road.

Moreover, Kashmir Highway will also be upgraded on the same lines as an interchange is under-consideration at Peshawar Mor,&#8221; he added.

CDA spokesman Ramzan Sajid quoted the chairman as saying: &#8220;We are set to execute the idea as it has been the need of the hour because traffic snarls on the important avenue impede business activity besides testing the nerves of the motorists.&#8221;

Mr Iqbal said the CDA had already constructed two underpasses at China Chowk and Kalsoom Chowk to link sectors G-6 and F-6 with G-7 and F-7 in order to ensure smooth traffic at Jinnah Avenue.

He also chaired a meeting in which he directed the engineering wing to develop all missing facilities on roads across the capital city.

He said the CDA had already allocated Rs150 million for repair and maintenance of the roads, carpeting in the markets, roundabouts and footpaths in different areas.

The meeting decided to construct fish bellies and cat eyes at Jinnah Avenue to ensure smooth flow of traffic and avert any untoward incidents. &#8220;The CDA will also construct safe u-turns on the road, where it deems necessary. The engineering wing will soon submit the design of the project to the CDA board for approval,&#8221; he said.

Mr Iqbal said a comprehensive plan to resolve parking issue in Blue Area was also being worked out.

The authority, he added, was also convincing private parties to help build parking plazas in Blue Area and other main markets, including Super Market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Rawalakot, Azad Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

I would be indebted if someone were to post pictures on Infrastructure Development in Balochistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Omar1984 said:


> Rawalakot, Azad Jammu and Kashmir




Are you sure its rawalakot ?


----------



## Omar1984

aks18 said:


> Are you sure its rawalakot ?



Yes its a road to Rawalakot somewhere in Northern Pakistan. I got it from the Mehfil Pakistan section of skyscrapercity website.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:








Inauguration Of Urban Transport System in Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall
> 
> Current construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render:







[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

owais.usmani said:


> *Dolmen City, Karachi.​*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Ramada Karachi completed in 2008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Labour Complex Lahore:

Shahbaz Sharrif inaugurated a total 1296 Flats and Each Flat Values 12 LAC RUPEES-Given Free Of Cost To Deserving Labourers. Special quota for women workers, widows of labourers, old labourers and incapacitated workers.*

Homes:





Community Centre:





Girls School:





Boys School:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Omar1984 said:


>



shows, balochistan is the most neglected province followed by KP and then sindh, there is not even a single yellow in punjab which shows, punjab is the most devoted province


----------



## Omar1984

darkinsky said:


> shows, balochistan is the most neglected province followed by KP and then sindh, there is not even a single yellow in punjab which shows, punjab is the most devoted province



Maybe because the government of Punjab is more serious about development than other provinces of Pakistan.

Our Punjab is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Gloria Jean's Coffee opening soon in Bahria town Lahore Sector C commercial A side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Omar1984 said:


> Maybe because the government of Punjab is more serious about development than other provinces of Pakistan.



or maybe because the federal govt has become only a punjabi monopoly, and the funds are only reaching for punjab development, while sindh and balochistan who contribute 87% of whole country gas requirement and 70% of the revenue are receiving scrapes

i dont think a khush haal punjab and pasmaanda balochistan or NWFP will keep pakistan united, pakistan may break very soon if all pakistanis whether be it in punjab or balochistan are not equal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

darkinsky said:


> or maybe because the federal govt has become only a punjabi monopoly, and the funds are only reaching for punjab development, while sindh and balochistan who contribute 87% of whole country gas requirement and 70% of the revenue are receiving scrapes



How is that possible when the President of Pakistan himself is from Sindh Province of Pakistan is ethnically a Sindhi-Baloch?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Omar1984 said:


> How is that possible when the President of Pakistan himself is from Sindh Province of Pakistan is ethnically a Sindhi-Baloch?



a vast majority of his ministers plus prime minister is from punjab

another point to note is even south punjab is comparatively developed, its only the northern punjab which holds the dark green areas, there is no gark green region in southern punjab, so it means that development is more in the north then southern punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Faisalabad, Punjab Province of Pakistan 





Faisalabad Railway Station







Iqbal Stadium










darkinsky said:


> a vast majority of his ministers plus prime minister is from punjab
> 
> another point to note is even south punjab is comparatively developed, its only the northern punjab which holds the dark green areas, there is no gark green region in southern punjab, so it means that development is more in the north then southern punjab



Its easier to blame others for your failures. I have noticed that provincial governments of other provinces are not as interested in development as the Punjab government of PML-N. The railway minister belonging to ANP said that Afghanistan doesn't have railway so why does Pakistan need railway and he destroyed the railway industry, and ANP is ruling Khyber Pakhtunkhwa today. If you vote for those people, then you will get no where. PML-N maybe corrupt like all other political parties of Pakistan but at least its interested in development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Punjab govt, Google sign MoU to promote tourism*






Lahore: A memorandum of understanding was signed between Punjab government and Google for co-operation in information technology sector at Arfa Software Technology Park, here on Monday.
According to the agreement, Google will provide access to historical and tourist attractions of the province on Internet, to create worldwide awareness about the rich heritage of the province.

Tourism Secretary Dr Allah Bakhsh Malik and William Fitzgerald of Google Asia signed the document in the presence of Punjab Chief Minister Mohammad Shahbaz Sharif, Provincial Finance Minister Kamran Michael, Chairman Planning & Development, Secretary Irrigation, Chairman Information Technology Board and representatives of Google.

Speaking on the occasion, the Punjab Chief Minister welcomed the agreement with Google for co-operation in information technology and said that access to the historical and tourist sites of Punjab through Google mailing and internet would promote awareness about the modern and ancient Lahore as well as its historical and cultural heritage.

Speaking on the occasion, Fitzgerald said that interaction between the Punjab government and Google in the IT sector was a good beginning and that the agreement was the beginning of further cooperation in thid sector.

He said that access to historical and tourist sites of Punjab on the website will promote awareness in the world about the cultural traditions and civilisation of Punjab.

Punjab govt, Google sign MoU to promote tourism | The News Tribe


----------



## Omar1984

*Etihad Airways strikes deal with Avari hotels*


KARACHI: Etihad Guest, a loyalty programme of Etihad Airways, has announced its partnership with Avari Hotels International, which will provide subscribers a new way to earn Etihad guest miles.

Speaking to media on Thursday, Etihad Airways Area General Manager for Pakistan, Bangladesh and Nepal Amer Khan said that under the new partnership agreement, guests who stay at any Avari hotel worldwide will be eligible to earn one Etihad guest mile for every US dollar spent. Moreover, members who stay at any Avari hotel in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) or Pakistan on or before June 30 will earn double guest miles.

The Etihad Guest programme boasts over 1.5 million members to date. It offers its members an opportunity to accumulate air miles, which can be used to purchase more than 3,800 products in the airlines own reward shop or convert it to make cash payments in more than 30 million retail outlets via PointsPay.

Khan said that Avari hotels international was the first hotel chain in Pakistan with which the Abu Dhabi-based airline had struck a strategic joint partnership. Etihad Airways has experienced double-digit, year-on-year growth in Pakistan. The country is one of the top ten markets catered by the airline, he added.

Currently, Etihad Airways operates 23 flights per week from Abu Dhabi to four destinations in Pakistan, namely Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore and Peshawar.


----------



## darkinsky

Omar1984 said:


> Its easier to blame others for your failures. I have noticed that provincial governments of other provinces are not as interested in development as the Punjab government of PML-N. The railway minister belonging to ANP said that Afghanistan doesn't have railway so why does Pakistan need railway and he destroyed the railway industry, and ANP is ruling Khyber Pakhtunkhwa today. If you vote for those people, then you will get no where. PML-N maybe corrupt like all other political parties of Pakistan but at least its interested in development.



right, but PMLN had majority from all provinces of pakistan in 1997 elections, what development came to other provinces of pakistan, we all know how he developed lahore, and built motorways, thats he is known for, but what developments other provinces received in his tenure, explain please


----------



## Omar1984

darkinsky said:


> right, but PMLN had majority from all provinces of pakistan in 1997 elections, what development came to other provinces of pakistan, we all know how he developed lahore, and built motorways, thats he is known for, but what developments other provinces received in his tenure, explain please



I don't know I was only a small child in 1997 

But I prefer PML-N over incompetent politicians belonging to PPP, ANP or traitors belonging to MQM.


----------



## Edevelop

@Darkinsky:

How would you look at Islamabad (most developed city in Pakistan)?
I heard this city before was literally a desert and it was developed by non other than General Ayub Khan (a Pashtun)....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Omar1984 said:


> I don't know I was only a small child in 1997



i was also a small child but i know all about it, go and search about 1997, you said PML is very sincere to the development, but when they ruled sindh they were in fed govt, as well as in provincial govt, but they never developed sindh and balochistan



cb4 said:


> @Darkinsky:
> 
> How would you look at Islamabad (most developed city in Pakistan)?
> I heard this city before was literally a desert and it was developed by non other than General Ayub Khan (a Pashtun)....



its a capital city and closer to GHQ, nuf said


----------



## Omar1984

darkinsky said:


> i was also a small child but i know all about it, go and search about 1997, you said PML is very sincere to the development, but when they ruled sindh they were in fed govt, as well as in provincial govt, but they never developed sindh and balochistan



Shahbaz Sharif is the chief minister of Punjab. Nawaz, I agree, is incompetent.


----------



## darkinsky

Omar1984 said:


> Shahbaz Sharif is the chief minister of Punjab. Nawaz, I agree, is incompetent.



it doesnt matter, fact is punjab receives more funding and care for development, or rather say northern punjab, even if a lallu oanju is CM of punjab doesnt make any difference, the federal govt is directly responsible for the provinces

im now in strong favour of provincial autonomy

majority of MNAs and mministers are from punjab and punjab has hegemoney on the whole federation, when the provinces become independent, they will choose their own way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> LAHORE | Fortress Square (under construction)
> 
> Renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salient Features and Services
> 
> Centrally air conditioned with Stand by power generation.
> 
> 2 Escalators going up and 2 going down
> 
> Escalators connecting the parking to the Mall
> 
> Management and Maintenance of International Standards
> 
> Branding and signage facilities for retailers
> 
> Two Capsule lifts
> 
> Cargo and Service lifts
> 
> Ample Car Parking: 3 Level and Roof top
> 
> 50 x 80 feet atrium
> 
> Multi Screen Cinema
> 
> Playland
> 
> Food Court and Resturants
> 
> Fire Escapes
> 
> Fire Fighting System
> 
> Two entrances from joyland
> 
> Garbage disposable system
> 
> Wide Coridors
> 
> Wshrooms and baby changing rooms
> 
> Prayer Area
> 
> Information Desk



Updates:


























darkinsky said:


> it doesnt matter, fact is punjab receives more funding and care for development, or rather say northern punjab, even if a lallu oanju is CM of punjab doesnt make any difference, the federal govt is directly responsible for the provinces
> 
> im now in strong favour of provincial autonomy
> 
> majority of MNAs and mministers are from punjab and punjab has hegemoney on the whole federation, when the provinces become independent, they will choose their own way



You have no proof its just your assumption. I have not seen or heard of other provincial ministers working as hard as Punjab chief minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

bahria country club opens in lahore




the centaurus mall to open on 15th july

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> it doesnt matter, fact is punjab receives more funding and care for development, or rather say northern punjab, even if a lallu oanju is CM of punjab doesnt make any difference, the federal govt is directly responsible for the provinces
> 
> im now in strong favour of provincial autonomy
> 
> majority of MNAs and mministers are from punjab and punjab has hegemoney on the whole federation, when the provinces become independent, they will choose their own way



When PML-N was in power, was MQM in the coalition? The answer to this is YES. Nawaz used MQM in Sindh to weaken PPP and this is a fact. 

After Pervez Musharraf (a Karachitte) took over, MQM joined him and betrayed PML-N. From high positioned leaders Babur Ghauri,ishratul ibad, Farooq Sattar, to Mustafa Kamal, MQM is still sitting in government for years. You should be asking them about your developments...

Don't blame all your mess on Punjab! They have started to use their money and planning wisely. Unlike Sindh, Punjab doesnt have that many Weapons, Drugs, and corruption. After all Karachi is an economic backbone of Pakistan and whoever is controlling the city is in the federal government right now. You should be enjoying your hub, shouldn't you?

My conclusion:
All parities are crap. But if good things are going on then give them the credit. Just don't be biased...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

cb4 said:


> When PML-N was in power, was MQM in the coalition? The answer to this is YES. Nawaz used MQM in Sindh to weaken PPP and this is a fact.
> 
> After Pervez Musharraf (a Karachitte) took over, MQM joined him and betrayed PML-N. From high positioned leaders Babur Ghauri,ishratul ibad, Farooq Sattar, to Mustafa Kamal, MQM is still sitting in government for years. You should be asking them about your developments...
> 
> Don't blame all your mess on Punjab! They have started to use their money and planning wisely. Unlike Sindh, Punjab doesnt have that many Weapons, Drugs, and corruption. After all Karachi is an economic backbone of Pakistan and whoever is controlling the city is in the federal government right now. You should be enjoying your hub, shouldn't you?
> 
> My conclusion:
> All parities are crap. But if good things are going on then give them the credit. Just don't be biased...



Thanks brother. I hate it when other ethnic groups of Pakistan blame all their failures on us. Get off your lazy a$$ and work, then maybe you'll see some prosperity in your area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

cb4 said:


> When PML-N was in power, was MQM in the coalition? The answer to this is YES. Nawaz used MQM in Sindh to weaken PPP and this is a fact.
> 
> After Pervez Musharraf (a Karachitte) took over, MQM joined him and betrayed PML-N. From high positioned leaders Babur Ghauri,ishratul ibad, Farooq Sattar, to Mustafa Kamal, MQM is still sitting in government for years. You should be asking them about your developments...
> 
> Don't blame all your mess on Punjab! They have started to use their money and planning wisely. Unlike Sindh, Punjab doesnt have that many Weapons, Drugs, and corruption. After all Karachi is an economic backbone of Pakistan and whoever is controlling the city is in the federal government right now. You should be enjoying your hub, shouldn't you?
> 
> My conclusion:
> All parities are crap. But if good things are going on then give them the credit. Just don't be biased...




Use money wisely? Laptop scheme? yellow cab? 38 billion rups gone in ganja bros pockets?

Anyways, yes, there has been some development in *LAHORE*. Specifically areas in close proximity to RAIWIND Palace. What about other parts of PUNJAB? where majority of the Punjabi's live. Lahore ring road, Arfa IT Tower and numerous others were initiated by General Musharraf which now PML-N proclaims and labels them as theirs. Just go through to NHA website and check for roads and other projects initiation and completion dates. Many of them were during Gen. Musharraf's tenure.

As for MQM the only reason MQM remains part of government today is to keep some stability in Karachi. When they threaten to quit Karachi is handed over to hooligans and thugs. Plus, funds are withheld as far as I know.



Omar1984 said:


> Thanks brother. I hate it when other ethnic groups of Pakistan blame all their failures on us. Get off your lazy a$$ and work, then maybe you'll see some prosperity in your area.




Utter BS.


80% of Pakistan's businesses are HQ'ed are in Karachi or Sindh. Karachi LTU contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue along with fuel and gas resources from Karachi Port, Port Qasim and countless other contributions to Pakistan. People in Sindh work hard and pay TAX unlike Ganja Bros and Chaudaries of Pakistan. This proves your theory incorrect and unwise.

P.S. Let's keep this thread for pictorial display of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Omar1984 said:


> Thanks brother. I hate it when other ethnic groups of Pakistan blame all their failures on us. Get off your lazy a$$ and work, then maybe you'll see some prosperity in your area.



so you mean punjabis work hard, balochis dont???, and thats why balochistan is so backward?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

z9-ec said:


> Use money wisely? Laptop scheme? yellow cab? 38 billion rups gone in ganja bros pockets?
> 
> Anyways, yes, there has been some development in *LAHORE*. Specifically areas in close proximity to RAIWIND Palace. What about other parts of PUNJAB? where majority of the Punjabi's live. Lahore ring road, Arfa IT Tower and numerous others were initiated by General Musharraf which now PML-N proclaims and labels them as theirs. Just go through to NHA website and check for roads and other projects initiation and completion dates. Many of them were during Gen. Musharraf's tenure.
> 
> As for MQM the only reason MQM remains part of government today is to keep some stability in Karachi. When they threaten to quit Karachi is handed over to hooligans and thugs. Plus, funds are withheld as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter BS.
> 
> 
> 80% of Pakistan's businesses are HQ'ed are in Karachi or Sindh. Karachi LTU contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue along with fuel and gas resources from Karachi Port, Port Qasim and countless other contributions to Pakistan. People in Sindh work hard and pay TAX unlike Ganja Bros and Chaudaries of Pakistan. This proves your theory incorrect and unwise.
> 
> P.S. Let's keep this thread for pictorial display of development.


Oh Allah k banday, you got everything wrong. What did you smoke before making such a ridiculous post? Ring road was initiated by PMLN when motorway was completed. You need to look into facts than listening to jahils because you have become one. And as far as laptop scheme is concerned, it had no corruption involved, its up to you to make blatant lies but i assure you, no one would be interested in your bull crap and for karachi, you need to wake up. Dont live in the 80s. Pakistan has moved on. Karachi is burning right now, businesses have been moved to Lahore and other parts of pakistan. People are quickly moving out as there is a war going on. Yes Karachi was a hub in the 80s but right now, faisalabad can take on karachi, let alone lahore. chalo shabash baita, dont make up any more posts because theyll give me a reason to laugh out loud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> so you mean punjabis work hard, balochis dont???, and thats why balochistan is so backward?



What a dumb question.

Balochistan is run by landlords. It cannot be compared with Punjab. Nobody said anything about it being 'backward'. There are basic problems there, such as 'equality rights' that can only be solved by local natives. If Punjabis take part to help them, then they (Balochi leaders) will ask for independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

darkinsky said:


> so you mean punjabis work hard, balochis dont???, and thats why balochistan is so backward?



Security, education, and people's mentality is the problem. When was the last time a foreigner was kidnapped in Punjab or when was the last time someone was killed in Punjab because of his ethnic group or political party affiliation?

I being a Muslim Pakistani would not feel safe travelling to Balochistan. How can any foreign businessman invest in that crazy chaotic unsafe province?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

I think Karachi needs to plant lots of trees. Even desert countries like Saudi Arabia has become greener.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Creek City Marina, Karachi
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction site:



Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

cb4 said:


> I think Karachi needs to plant lots of trees. Even desert countries like Saudi Arabia has become greener.



abu dhabi stadium is even greener than gaddafi stadium


----------



## Omar1984

New Library of Comsats University, Islamabad












Muslim Town Flyover, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> abu dhabi stadium is even greener than gaddafi stadium



Abu Dhabi has money.... they have imported grass from the West.

If you are really interested to see change in Ghadaffi stadium here it is:

Before:





After:





Here is overall view of Lahore:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> bahria country club opens in lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

cb4 said:


> *Abu Dhabi has money.... they have imported grass from the West.*



here is the answer to your own question


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> here is the answer to your own question



In your previous posts you were saying that Karachi produces 70% of Pakistan's revenues. 
LOL can you people not spend pennies to grow trees and grass?


----------



## darkinsky

cb4 said:


> In your previous posts you were saying that Karachi produces 70% of Pakistan's revenues.
> LOL can you people not spend pennies to grow trees and grass?



dude we spend enough, you should look at the pictures of karachi, its very green

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hmmn...! These are not the kind of developments that fill me with much confidence ! When the 'real-estate' bubble burst in Dubai they actually needed Abu Dhabi to bail them out...! This isn't sustainable development....I was hoping to see some (if not primarily) industrialization !


----------



## z9-ec

cb4 said:


> In your previous posts you were saying that Karachi produces 70% of Pakistan's revenues.
> LOL can you people not spend pennies to grow trees and grass?



Revenue collection does not mean Karachi or Sindh gets to spend that money.

The sum assigned to the Provincial Governments under Article 3 shall be
distributed amongst the Provinces on the basis of the percentage specified against each:-

(a) Balochistan - 9.09%
(b) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa - 14.62%
(c) Punjab - 51.74%
(d) Sindh - 24.55%

http://www.finance.gov.pk/budget/budgetinbrief_2011_12.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

Armstrong said:


> Hmmn...! These are not the kind of developments that fill me with much confidence ! When the 'real-estate' bubble burst in Dubai they actually needed Abu Dhabi to bail them out...! This isn't sustainable development....I was hoping to see some (if not primarily) industrialization !



Real estate is part of the infrastructure needed to support industrialization. Construction creates jobs and stimulates the economy which supports consumption & demand for products that industrialists then invest to produce. 

Haq's Musings: Housing Construction and Economic Growth in Pakistan

The case of Abu Dhabi doesn't apply to Pakistan because Pakistan has a large local population that can easily absorb new commercial buildings & housing with high occupancy rates.


----------



## Edevelop

z9-ec said:


> Revenue collection does not mean Karachi or Sindh gets to spend that money.
> 
> The sum assigned to the Provincial Governments under Article 3 shall be
> distributed amongst the Provinces on the basis of the percentage specified against each:-
> 
> (a) Balochistan - 9.09%
> (b) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa - 14.62%
> (c) Punjab - 51.74%
> (d) Sindh - 24.55%
> 
> http://www.finance.gov.pk/budget/budgetinbrief_2011_12.pdf



Fact: Punjab holds about 50% of Pakistan's total population... 

It has been proven that Punjab government has allocated money in the right areas. We have people to feed (in federal gov's growing inflation rate), build homes, grow employment so people don't run off elsewhere, stop terrorism, etc... Whenever there is little room in the budget, Shahbaz Sharrif has spent it on New Metro Bus, flyovers, road cleaning cars, laptops for students, homes for deserving old, and disabled labourers...

Now what do you have to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

RiazHaq said:


> Real estate is part of the infrastructure needed to support industrialization. Construction creates jobs and stimulates the economy which supports consumption & demand for products that industrialists then invest to produce.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Housing Construction and Economic Growth in Pakistan
> 
> The case of Abu Dhabi doesn't apply to Pakistan because Pakistan has a large local population that can easily absorb new commercial buildings & housing with high occupancy rates.



The same rationale was applied in the United States ! Building plazas and shopping centres does nothing but create a 'Consumption' based economy - Case in point : Greece. As for housings I fear that the same thing will happen here as it did in the United States i.e giving out loans to people without a proper financial appraisal; until now, thankfully, the State Bank is a complete bit*ch when it comes to relaxing regulations on the 'Commercial Banks' ! What we need is true 'Industrialization' where the economy is not driven because of greater demand which can in turn be met with an ever rising 'Import' bill but rather a much stronger 'in-house' economy along the lines of China or if we're looking for an example closer to our tonnage - Iran ! Countries like Saudi Arabia, Kazakhstan, Turkey are building all of that 'Real-Estate' after (or simultaneously with much deeper emphasis on this) having invested considerable capital in developing their local industries whereas we are following the Greek model whereby our consumption is sky rocketing but the industries within our country, to assuage that consumption are closing up ! Not a sustainable model !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

cb4 said:


> Fact: Punjab holds about 50% of Pakistan's total population...
> 
> It has been proven that Punjab government has allocated money in the right areas. We have people to feed (in federal gov's growing inflation rate), build homes, grow employment so people don't run off elsewhere, stop terrorism, etc... Whenever there is little room in the budget, Shahbaz Sharrif has spent it on New Metro Bus, flyovers, road cleaning cars, laptops for students, homes for deserving old, and disabled labourers...
> 
> Now what do you have to say?



the fact is punjab doesnt pay taxes, so it eventually has lot of money to spend, or the txes they collect dont show to the federal govt and spend all their taxes in their own provinces, while entire 20million kaachi pays taxes and is distributed to other provinces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yyetttt

Punjab get's the most national budget why?? It should go to Balochistan and Sindh instead which are in need of developing....

Why if Punjab gets most budget, still skyscrapers are not popping up in Lahore? because punjab politican are corrupt (PML-N) thats it...


----------



## Edevelop

@ Armstrong.
I'm glad you pointed out Saudi Arabia. Believe me, even though they have a monarchy, they have managed to keep things sustainable. As far as Real-Estate market is concerned, there is no a single Saudi on the street. Its bare minimum because the government cares to keep things equal... 
Though we may call them 'beduins or 'badu', these same people have used their revenues from Oil to build alternatives. They are not gonna ever go bankrupt even with hajj/umra,gold, and foreign investments in hand etc.... They have built factories in the desert that make chocolate dates to yogurts. 15 years ago, the prices of food even for imported ones is still more or less the same. 
Providing people with basic needs is what i consider as a foundation of a sustainable country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

@ Darkinsky & JelloDragon:

As i stated before Punjab hold 50% of Pakstan's population. 51% given to us is fair.

There is nothing to spend in Sindh except in Karachi. Rest of Sindh and most of Balochistan is run by landlords and you know very well how they allocate money, basically in their personal investment and in their own pockets. I would advise you to kick their a$$ first before Punjab gives its own share. Don't blame all your mess on Punjabis! Its your problem and your provincial government is responsible!


----------



## RiazHaq

Armstrong said:


> The same rationale was applied in the United States ! Building plazas and shopping centres does nothing but create a 'Consumption' based economy - Case in point : Greece. As for housings I fear that the same thing will happen here as it did in the United States i.e giving out loans to people without a proper financial appraisal; until now, thankfully, the State Bank is a complete bit*ch when it comes to relaxing regulations on the 'Commercial Banks' ! What we need is true 'Industrialization' where the economy is not driven because of greater demand which can in turn be met with an ever rising 'Import' bill but rather a much stronger 'in-house' economy along the lines of China or if we're looking for an example closer to our tonnage - Iran ! Countries like Saudi Arabia, Kazakhstan, Turkey are building all of that 'Real-Estate' after (or simultaneously with much deeper emphasis on this) having invested considerable capital in developing their local industries whereas we are following the Greek model whereby our consumption is sky rocketing but the industries within our country, to assuage that consumption are closing up ! Not a sustainable model !



Let me try and help you understand what I wrote earlier. 

The US is a highly developed country that already has massive infrastructure and housing and any comparison with a developing country like Pakistan has no relevance here. Pakistan needs lots of housing for its growing population and lots of infrastructure to support it. 

And Greece is not relevant here because Greek debt is several times the size of its GDP while Pak debt is only about 60% of its GDP. 

Consumption is the backbone of every economy any where. Without consumption, there would be no investment and no production. So consumption is a good thing. There will be no industrialization either if there is no consumption. Who would the industries sell their production to in the absence of robust consumer demand?

Haq's Musings: Pak Consumer Boom Fuels Underground Economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

jellodragon said:


> Punjab get's the most national budget why?? It should go to Balochistan and Sindh instead which are in need of developing....
> 
> Why if Punjab gets most budget, still skyscrapers are not popping up in Lahore? because punjab politican are corrupt (PML-N) thats it...


 
Balochistan is barren desert land where terrorists kill whoever is not Baloch. Forget it. Eve if we try to develop Balochistan and someone from Sindh or Punjab wants to work there, they'll be shot.

Punjab has the largest population and welcomes everyone. It should be given priority.


----------



## Hyde

z9-ec said:


> 80% of Pakistan's businesses are HQ'ed are in Karachi or Sindh. Karachi LTU contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue along with fuel and gas resources from Karachi Port, Port Qasim and countless other contributions to Pakistan. People in Sindh work hard and pay TAX unlike Ganja Bros and Chaudaries of Pakistan. This proves your theory incorrect and unwise.



I think this is incorrect. I have heard this rumour many times but I don't think Karachi alone contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue keeping the fact that most of the industrial areas in Pakistan are located in Punjab. I think 70% figure is referred to something else. BTW useful information for you



> Textile and Manufacturing:
> 
> Punjab accounts for almost 60% of all industrial value addition in Pakistan
> Large-scale manufacturing sector constitutes 55.03% of value addition
> in the sector
> Manufacturing sector has a 15% share in the National GDP and 25.7% in
> the GPP of Punjab
> Manufacturing sector growth was over 10% per annum from 2004 to 2007
> A survey of 8006 industrial units revealed that these units provide employment
> to over 841,000 people
> Total investment in these projects topped Rs. 736 billion in Punjab
> Large scale manufacturing sector grew at over 14%
> 
> *Textile:
> 
> 60 % of Pakistan's export comprise of textiles
> Punjab contributes to over 70% of Pakistan's cotton production
> Nearly 99% of the country's handloom units are located in Punjab
> Total textile units: 11,820
> Ginning industries: 6,778
> Punjab is the 6th largest producer of cotton in the world
> Punjab contributes about 70% of the total cloth production and 57% of the
> total yarn production
> Textile is the largest single determinant of growth in manufacturing sectors
> About 42% of large scale industry is derived from textile sector
> Punjab has very well established vertical linkages
> Employs over 38% of the total labor force
> With over 320 units in place, total cotton yarn production is 870 metric tons
> Total cotton cloth production reached 401 million meters
> Total jute production at137, 000 metric tons
> Total wool production topped 4.5 million kgs.
> *
> Punjab's share in textile Production in Pakistan :
> 
> Cotton yarn - 69.2 %
> Cotton Cloth - 52%
> 
> Punjab share of world textile Market :
> 
> Cotton yarn - 32.8%
> Cotton Cloth - 8.1%
> 
> Punjab Textile production efficiency (against installed capacity)
> 
> Spinning - 70%
> Weaving - 54%
> Processing - 60%
> Knitting - 65%
> 
> Punjab Board of Investment & Trade



and if you remember Pakistan's major production is agriculture and textile and both of these industries are located in Punjab it is difficult to believe that Karachi alone contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

RiazHaq said:


> Let me try and help you understand what I wrote earlier.
> 
> The US is a highly developed country that already has massive infrastructure and housing and any comparison with a developing country like Pakistan has no relevance here. Pakistan needs lots of housing for its growing population and lots of infrastructure to support it.
> 
> And Greece is not relevant here because Greek debt is several times the size of its GDP while Pak debt is only about 60% of its GDP.
> 
> Consumption is the backbone of every economy any where. Without consumption, there would be no investment and no production. So consumption is a good thing. There will be no industrialization either if there is no consumption. Who would the industries sell their production to in the absence of robust consumer demand?
> 
> Haq's Musings: Pak Consumer Boom Fuels Underground Economy



Thank You, Mr.Haq; now allow me to elucidate better ! 

Under the Capitalist Model consumption is indeed 'the backbone of every economy'; however any economy worth its salt tries to feed that consumption locally ! Now I'm not asking Pakistani to manufacture everything locally or even the majority of things; however tis also true that Pakistan's industrial growth is not only regressing but any future prospects for a reversal looks bleak at best ! In the meantime, however, the consumption is growing because the populations continues to grow and so does our service industry and hence the emerging 'middle-class' ! Unfortunately what should present itself as an opportunity i.e a burgeoning middle-class, has turned into a possible quagmire because we've got mouths to feed but not nearly enough jobs to provide which means we're going to have to borrow more and more to subsidize 'roti, kaprat and makan' whether at the local 'tandoors' or in the 'Government sponsored housing projects'; hence why the Greek example was ever so relevant....their debt grew to pay for all the Government spending whereas their industries (once they had an envious shipping industry) started going bust ! However they, unlike, us had the Euro to ensure that their foreign exchange reserves weren't empty; we, unfortunately, don't even enjoy that facility !

So in short, my friend : Whereas an increase in spending is supposed to induce a proportionate increase in production to cater to that demand i.e more businesses keep popping up, here in Pakistan the demand is ever increasing but because of our self-induced unfavourable conditions (the WOT, the Power Shortages, the Insurgency in Balochistan, the Militancy in FATA, the blatant corruption and nepotism of our government etc.) we've ensured that any semblance of local production to account for some of that demand and thereby induce economic growth in Pakistan and for Pakistan by exporting some, roping in foreign and domestic investment and increasing the size of the 'internal economy', remains a gargantuan task !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

I think GoP should give KRL some money to open up a new facility in the Province of Sindh, and try to R&D on Thorium based Nuclear reactors that are good and helpful for the environment as well. As they eat up the diplated Uranium as well as other radio active materials too. More over, they must also concentrate on other technology development like LASER and other Nuclear Sciences.


----------



## RiazHaq

Zakii said:


> I think this is incorrect. I have heard this rumour many times but I don't think Karachi alone contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue keeping the fact that most of the industrial areas in Pakistan are located in Punjab. I think 70% figure is referred to something else. BTW useful information for you
> 
> 
> 
> and if you remember Pakistan's major production is agriculture and textile and both of these industries are located in Punjab it is difficult to believe that Karachi alone contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenues.



More than half of Pakistani govt revenue is collected in Karachi because it's the main port of entry and exit for bulk of trade which is taxed (custom duty & sales tax), as well as the massive industrial output of Karachi which accounts for about 20% of Pak GDP. Agriculture also accounts for 20% of GDP but pays no income tax.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

Armstrong said:


> Thank You, Mr.Haq; now allow me to elucidate better !
> 
> Under the Capitalist Model consumption is indeed 'the backbone of every economy'; however any economy worth its salt tries to feed that consumption locally ! Now I'm not asking Pakistani to manufacture everything locally or even the majority of things; however tis also true that Pakistan's industrial growth is not only regressing but any future prospects for a reversal looks bleak at best ! In the meantime, however, the consumption is growing because the populations continues to grow and so does our service industry and hence the emerging 'middle-class' ! Unfortunately what should present itself as an opportunity i.e a burgeoning middle-class, has turned into a possible quagmire because we've got mouths to feed but not nearly enough jobs to provide which means we're going to have to borrow more and more to subsidize 'roti, kaprat and makan' whether at the local 'tandoors' or in the 'Government sponsored housing projects'; hence why the Greek example was ever so relevant....their debt grew to pay for all the Government spending whereas their industries (once they had an envious shipping industry) started going bust ! However they, unlike, us had the Euro to ensure that their foreign exchange reserves weren't empty; we, unfortunately, don't even enjoy that facility !
> 
> So in short, my friend : Whereas an increase in spending is supposed to induce a proportionate increase in production to cater to that demand i.e more businesses keep popping up, here in Pakistan the demand is ever increasing but because of our self-induced unfavourable conditions (the WOT, the Power Shortages, the Insurgency in Balochistan, the Militancy in FATA, the blatant corruption and nepotism of our government etc.) we've ensured that any semblance of local production to account for some of that demand and thereby induce economic growth in Pakistan and for Pakistan by exporting some, roping in foreign and domestic investment and increasing the size of the 'internal economy', remains a gargantuan task !



The industrial sector in Pakistan has grown to about 27% of GDP from almost zero in 1947 while agriculture contribution to gdp has dropped from more than 50% to about 20% now. The biggest growth spurts in industrial production have occurred in 1960s, 1980s and 2000-2007. None of this would have happened without infrastructure construction and rise in middle class consumption. 

Haq's Musings: 1999-2009: Pakistan's Decade of Urban Middle Class Growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

RiazHaq said:


> The industrial sector in Pakistan has grown to about 27% of GDP from almost zero in 1947 while agriculture contribution to gdp has dropped from more than 50% to about 20% now. The biggest growth spurts in industrial production have occurred in 1960s, 1980s and 2000-2007. None of this would have happened without infrastructure construction and rise in middle class consumption.
> 
> Haq's Musings: 1999-2009: Pakistan's Decade of Urban Middle Class Growth



*Interesting, Are you Riaz Haq of Haq Musings. If Yes, Sir We have alot to learen from you. I'm pleased to meet you here at PDF.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

RiazHaq said:


> The industrial sector in Pakistan has grown to about 27% of GDP from almost zero in 1947 while agriculture contribution to gdp has dropped from more than 50% to about 20% now. The biggest growth spurts in industrial production have occurred in 1960s, 1980s and 2000-2007. None of this would have happened without infrastructure construction and rise in middle class consumption.
> 
> Haq's Musings: 1999-2009: Pakistan's Decade of Urban Middle Class Growth



Mate, no one is disputing that ! I'm simply stating what should be obvious : Consumption leads to growth but if the local industries that should have capitalized on this impetus provided by that 'consumption' keep closing up, what appeared to be an opportunity becomes an increasing reliance on imports. So, my friend, unless we can find ways of beefing up local supply to meet the ever increasing demand what possible benefit does Pakistan derive from all this 'middle-class consumption' if more than half of it (if not more in the future) is imported from China, India or elsewhere ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Zakii said:


> I think this is incorrect. I have heard this rumour many times but I don't think Karachi alone contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue keeping the fact that most of the industrial areas in Pakistan are located in Punjab. I think 70% figure is referred to something else. BTW useful information for you
> 
> 
> 
> and if you remember Pakistan's major production is agriculture and textile and both of these industries are located in Punjab it is difficult to believe that Karachi alone contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenues.



Your logic is flawed. You have mistaken revenue as GDP. That is a common mistake. Revenue is *TAX*, which is what government collects and spends for development throughout the country. BTW, agriculture only accounts for 20+% of GDP.

Currently there are about 4 or 5 LTUs in Pakistan. Karachi LTU (LARGE TAX UNIT) this includes entire Sindh contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue (TAX).

In 2011 Karachi LTU collected 569 billion Source to Lahore LTU (entire Punjab) which only collected 108 billion Source in 2011. 

Here's where the grievance kicks in. Punjab gets 52% of this amount whereas other parts get scraps.

Karachi is Pakistan's port almost all oil, resources and etc come through Karachi Port or Port Qasim. 

Most of our industry is based in Karachi. Waves, Dawlance and etc. Have a look at this.

List of companies of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

z9-ec said:


> Your logic is flawed. You have mistaken revenue as GDP. That is a common mistake. Revenue is *TAX*, which is what government collects and spends for development throughout the country. BTW, agriculture only accounts for 20+% of GDP.
> 
> Currently there are about 4 or 5 LTUs in Pakistan. Karachi LTU (LARGE TAX UNIT) this includes entire Sindh contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue (TAX).
> 
> In 2011 Karachi LTU collected 569 billion Source to Lahore LTU which only collected 108 billion Source in 2011.
> 
> 
> Karachi is Pakistan's port almost all oil, resources and etc come through Karachi Port or Port Qasim.
> 
> Most of our industry is based in Karachi. Waves, Dawlance and etc. Have a look at this.
> 
> List of companies of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



no matter how much you explain, people will never believe 

people thought punjab produced all the gas, but it came out that its sindh which generates 70% of the gas and punjab only 5%



z9-ec said:


> Your logic is flawed. You have mistaken revenue as GDP. That is a common mistake. Revenue is *TAX*, which is what government collects and spends for development throughout the country. BTW, agriculture only accounts for 20+% of GDP.
> 
> Currently there are about 4 or 5 LTUs in Pakistan. Karachi LTU (LARGE TAX UNIT) this includes entire Sindh contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue (TAX).
> 
> In 2011 Karachi LTU collected 569 billion Source to Lahore LTU which only collected 108 billion Source in 2011.
> 
> 
> Karachi is Pakistan's port almost all oil, resources and etc come through Karachi Port or Port Qasim.
> 
> Most of our industry is based in Karachi. Waves, Dawlance and etc. Have a look at this.
> 
> List of companies of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



no matter how much you explain, people will never believe 

people thought punjab produced all the gas, but it came out that its sindh which generates 70% of the gas and punjab only 5%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MWAhmed

SHAMK9 said:


> are the mwahmed from mehfil pakistan (skyscrappercity)?


 Yes i am MWAHMED Also from Skyscrapercity, now joined the Defence.PK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

MWAhmed said:


> Yes i am MWAHMED Also from Skyscrapercity, now joined the Defence.PK


welcome and feel free to post updates


----------



## Edevelop

Muslim Town Flyover 2 (Lahore):
I'm LOL @ the cars. I think we can tell how civilized our people are by just looking at the road (no indicators, not in the same lanes...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Labour complex, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Render:


----------



## aks18

z9-ec said:


> Your logic is flawed. You have mistaken revenue as GDP. That is a common mistake. Revenue is *TAX*, which is what government collects and spends for development throughout the country. BTW, agriculture only accounts for 20+% of GDP.
> 
> Currently there are about 4 or 5 LTUs in Pakistan. Karachi LTU (LARGE TAX UNIT) this includes entire Sindh contributes 70% of Pakistan's revenue (TAX).
> 
> In 2011 Karachi LTU collected 569 billion Source to Lahore LTU (entire Punjab) which only collected 108 billion Source in 2011.
> 
> Here's where the grievance kicks in. Punjab gets 52% of this amount whereas other parts get scraps.
> 
> Karachi is Pakistan's port almost all oil, resources and etc come through Karachi Port or Port Qasim.
> 
> Most of our industry is based in Karachi. Waves, Dawlance and etc. Have a look at this.
> 
> List of companies of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Lahore got Haier Electronics Plant which is one of the largest electronic goods producer in world and Dawlance and Waves also have their plant in lahore and Orient which have beaten PEL and Dawlance In Electronic things also have their plant in lahore Honda Atlas ( Which Have Few Assemling plants in entire world )also have their Assembling plant in lahore, Sufi Group of industries in majorly Punjab based and what About Nishat Group ?? they have their major industrial units in punjab ..similarly there are a lot of brands plants in lahore like packages , Nestle's world's largest milk processing plant is also near lahore in localities of Sheikhpura, Nestle's Head office is also in lahore. faisalabad is Hub of textile industry gujrat gujranwala is hub of electronic industry what do you think these things doesnt contributes to the economy ?


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

aks18 said:


> Lahore got Haier Electronics Plant which is one of the largest electronic goods producer in world and Dawlance and Waves also have their plant in lahore and Orient which have beaten PEL and Dawlance In Electronic things also have their plant in lahore Honda Atlas also have their plant in lahore similarly there are a lot of brands plants in lahore like packages , Nestle's world's largest milk processing plant is also near lahore in localities of Sheikhpura faisalabad is Hub of textile industry gujrat gujranwala is hub of electronic industry what do you think these things doesnt contributes to the economy ?



No need to respond to people who don't know or don't want to know that Pakistan's more than 70% Revenue is based on Indirect Taxes which is actually paid by consumers and most of the companies has head offices in Karachi so it's deposited there. Change Indirect Tax Laws and make it that these taxes must be collected by the provinces where products are sold/consumed it will clear lot of misconceptions. 

PS: This thread is related to developments so keep it on topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

cb4 said:


> There is nothing to spend in Sindh except in Karachi. Rest of Sindh and most of Balochistan is run by landlords and you know very well how they allocate money, basically in their personal investment and in their own pockets. I would advise you to kick their a$$ first before Punjab gives its own share. Don't blame all your mess on Punjabis! Its your problem and your provincial government is responsible!





Omar1984 said:


> Balochistan is barren desert land where terrorists kill whoever is not Baloch. Forget it. Eve if we try to develop Balochistan and someone from Sindh or Punjab wants to work there, they'll be shot.
> 
> Punjab has the largest population and welcomes everyone. It should be given priority.



You can't put all money on big area, you have to develop city after city, this way the country is developed. For instance in Balochistan you start from Quetta & Gawadar make developments on security/police, build industrial zones etc etc. There may be some people who will oppose everything in beginning but soon as they will see their living standards going up they will welcome it. Same thing in Sindh, Karachi need more funds to be an international standard city, then Hyderabad could be developed & then Sukkur. Same goes for Northern provinces/territories. Also rest of Pakistani should start paying their tax now, it is duty of every Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Karachiite said:


> *Dolmen City - 2 x 40 floors| Karachi*
> 
> Karachi's biggest mall coming in October here


----------



## Omar1984

Aerial pic of M2 (Lahore-Islamabad)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan should now focus on investments in industrial sector. Too many malls but no too many people to buy items. What i'm trying to say is to give lot of jobs to peoples otherwise who will go in these big malls to spend money?


----------



## W.11

i agree, we dont see big trade centre buildings but malls

while i know there is an elite class big enough to let these malls running but in it i dont see any hope for bright future for the country as a whole

the tallest building used to be MCB tower, a bank, now its been taken over by malls ans hotels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Aiwan E Quaid, Nazria-e-Pakistan Council Building, Fatimah Jinnah Park, Islamabad, Pakistan



*Students briefed on ideology of Pakistan at Aiwan-i-Quaid*

IslamabadWe are strongly connected with the ideology of Pakistan as it is an integral part of our faith and belief, so we should realize, without any fear, that our nation would overcome all sorts of internal and external crises and issues we are confronted with at present. 

What we need, however, is unity, interfaith respect, mutual trust and harmony among our ranks in all walks of life, particularly in the younger generation, who should feel itself duty bound to bring Pakistan to the destination of progress, prosperity and grace, as was the thinking of the creators of Pakistan. 

Eminent scholar and Executive Secretary, Nazriya-e-Pakistan Council (NPC) Kanwar Muhammad Dilshad expressed these views while talking to a group of high classes students of Fauji Foundation Model School, Daryala Jalib, Pind Dadan Khan, led by Col. ® Abdul Haq on a study visit to Aiwan-i-Quaid, Fatima Jinnah park. Kanwar Dilshad further said that it should be a duty of teachers as well to keep abreast the students about the basis of ideology of Pakistan, the strong principles based political character of Quaid-i-Azam, philosophy and massage of Iqbals poetry and the great sacrifices of our elders given during the years long Pakistan Movement to get an independent homeland for us. 

Speaking on this occasion Col. ® Abdul Haq maintained that the students should keenly observe the torch- bearing characteristics of the leaders of Pakistan Movement to always keep themselves on the right path to serve Pakistan. Earlier Anjum Khaleeq of NPC briefed the students on the historical pictures and murals placed in the Aiwan-i-Quaid. 

Students briefed on ideology of Pakistan at Aiwan-i-Quaid


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> *Etihad Airways strikes deal with Avari hotels*
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Etihad Guest, a loyalty programme of Etihad Airways, has announced its partnership with Avari Hotels International, which will provide subscribers a new way to earn Etihad guest miles.
> 
> Speaking to media on Thursday, Etihad Airways Area General Manager for Pakistan, Bangladesh and Nepal Amer Khan said that under the new partnership agreement, guests who stay at any Avari hotel worldwide will be eligible to earn one Etihad guest mile for every US dollar spent. Moreover, members who stay at any Avari hotel in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) or Pakistan on or before June 30 will earn double guest miles.
> 
> The Etihad Guest programme boasts over 1.5 million members to date. It offers its members an opportunity to accumulate air miles, which can be used to purchase more than 3,800 products in the airlines own reward shop or convert it to make cash payments in more than 30 million retail outlets via PointsPay.
> 
> Khan said that Avari hotels international was the first hotel chain in Pakistan with which the Abu Dhabi-based airline had struck a strategic joint partnership. Etihad Airways has experienced double-digit, year-on-year growth in Pakistan. The country is one of the top ten markets catered by the airline, he added.
> 
> Currently, Etihad Airways operates 23 flights per week from Abu Dhabi to four destinations in Pakistan, namely Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore and Peshawar.


----------



## Edevelop

Kaanju Bridge and Link roads , Swat. Made by Pak-Army






Newly constructed Block of University of Peshawar:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

One Constitution Avenue, Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

newly constructed block of peshawar university

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

SHAMK9 said:


> newly constructed block of peshawar university



Now that is some good architecture!


----------



## Hyde

SHAMK9 said:


> newly constructed block of peshawar university



That is indeed very beautiful and I am impressed!! Hopefully they will also be providing high standard of education in this university

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan should now focus on investments in industrial sector. Too many malls but no too many people to buy items. What i'm trying to say is to give lot of jobs to peoples otherwise who will go in these big malls to spend money?



Every month a huge mall is opening in Karachi. The reason for that is there is massive demand for malls. The middle class is growing at a good pace and to cater to those needs malls, cineplexes, restaurants, cafes are opening rapidly. There has also been a huge surge in residential apartments coming up.

*Emerald Tower* recently opened in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Cladding of Ocean Towers in Karachi is going at a good pace.






*Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi*
Render:















*Center Point* in Karachi is almost topped out
Render:


----------



## Karachiite

Check out Axact's upcoming infrastructure in Islamabad and Karachi. Their beach resort and GalAxact complex in Karachi look amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> Lahore technology park, inauguration by arfa's dad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

moha199 said:


>


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

More of M-2 Motorway (Islamabad-Lahore)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SamantK

^^ Very picturesque..


----------



## Omar1984

Berrylicious, 3rd outlet in Karachi launched - 13th May 2012.
























A lot of food and restaurant places opening up in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Safa Gold Mall, Jinnah Super, Islamabad (under construction)


----------



## Omar1984

8th Auto & Transport Asia 2012 International Exhibition inaugurated at Karachi Expo Centre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Banglar Lathial said:


> Nice to see Pakistan's development. My personal expectations were that Pakistan would be a little more developed than it seems from the pictures in this thread. At the moment, at best, Pakistan is only slightly ahead of Bangladesh, I would guess, in terms of economic development.
> 
> Pakistan's headstart (independence in 1947 against 1971 for Bangladesh), larger geographical area, greater natural resources, closer political relations with most of the Middle Eastern countries and also China, and also a larger middle class, and educated, skilled populace should have allowed it to be more developed, I reckon.
> 
> The only advantages Bangladesh had over Pakistan was a single ethnicity (98%) forming the dominant group and less violence compared to Pakistan that was imposed by the West/USA. Apart from that, most factors favoured Pakistan. Anyway, good to see Pakistan developing, even though it may not suit everyone considering the regimes in place.



and how many wars pakistan has faced as compared to bangladesh?? and how much defence budget pakistanb has to face as compared to bangladesh

please dont come ranting if you have nothing useful to say

you keep your bangladesh to yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*First ever: Nokia holds global mobile launch in Pakistan*





40 Electronic Arts gaming apps &#8211; worth 75 euros or Rs8,850 &#8211; will be given away for free with the phones, according to Calin Turcanu, Head of Mobile Phones Business Unit Middle East and Africa. PHOTO: COURTESY NOKIA


KARACHI: Nokia&#8217;s first ever global handset launch in Pakistan, kept everyone guessing till the formal announcement of what was behind the curtain. With officials tight-lipped, everyone could only guess which Nokia phone was about to be unveiled. Bloggers on the edge of their seat were sending live tweets questioning whether it would be a &#8216;Nokia Galaxy&#8217; or some other smartphone.

Adding to the suspense, Nokia&#8217;s global representative as well as regional head started the event by talking about the importance of mobile internet, existing devices and Nokia&#8217;s strategy of connecting next one billion consumers to the internet via mobile.
After an hour into the event, the suspense ended after the Finnish giant officially announced its upcoming low-end feature mobile phones Nokia 110 and Nokia 112.

The upcoming phones are low-end S40 powered mobile phones, said Company&#8217;s Vice President, Near East Imran Khalid Mahmood.
The announcement was a surprise for some who thought the giant would launch a high-end smartphone. The products, however, seem to be in line with the market demand as it provides gaming and social networking apps, GPRS and dual SIM, at an affordable price.

Both devices are designed to appeal the young urban consumers who want to experience a fast and affordable online experience, Calin Turcanu, Head of Mobile Phones Business Unit Middle East and Africa said. A technology in the phone decreases data levels up to 90% by compressing websites in cloud and speeding up the process, he added.

The mobile giant also announced that it would be giving away 40 Electronic Arts gaming apps &#8211; worth 75 euros or Rs8,850 &#8211; for free.

Both devices will offer one click access to Facebook, Twitter and social media networks from the home screen, Turcanu said. The devices feature 1.8&#8221; display optimised for a great gaming experience, he said. The giveaway apps include trial versions of well-known games including Need for Speed The Run, Tetris, Bejeweled, Monopoly Here & Now, and SimCity Deluxe. However all of this will only work if the user has gprs activated.

Once they have accessed the offering, consumers will have 60 days to download the games of their choice to keep the games forever, Turcanu said. The devices will have a pre-loaded eBuddy instant messenger, Turcanu said, an application that allows consumers to chat online with friends on MSN, Yahoo, AIM, ICQ, GTalk, Facebook and MySpace.

Besides an internal memory of 16MB, both phones can support up to 32GB of external memory. The devices also feature dual SIM capability &#8211; with easy swap technology that can personalise and remember up to five different SIM cards, FM radio & media player, VGA digital camera and S40 operating system, according to Nokia&#8217;s press statement. It offers a battery with over 10 hours of talk time and nearly a month&#8217;s standby.

Symbian-powered mobile phones account for 70% of the local market, according to Nokia&#8217;s Head of PR and Communication Adeel Hashmi. The dual SIM phones have certainly helped increase the company&#8217;s market share, he said.

The estimated retail price for Nokia 110 and its single SIM versions is about Rs3,800. The first batch of phones is expected reach Pakistan in the second quarter of 2012, the press release said. The estimated retail price for Nokia 112 is about Rs4,300 excluding taxes and subsidies and is expected to start shipping in the third quarter of 2012.

The devices were launched as part of Nokia&#8217;s next billion strategy, said Saulo Passos, Director Mobile Phone Communications, Global for Nokia.

Passos, who came from the UK to attend the global launch, said Nokia had sold 339 million mobile phones last year with an average sale of 11 mobiles per second. The next billion strategy targets urban youth, which is the fastest growing segment globally, he said. They are smart, socially connected and inquisitive, he added.

&#8220;We want to give the youth the same experience as smart devices do,&#8221; Passos said, &#8220;this is what this strategy is all about.&#8221;

Nokia is not the only phone maker catering to this large market segment that wants dual SIM, internet connectivity along with gaming and social networking apps at an affordable price. Other companies especially Chinese phone manufacturers also compete in the same market segment in the country.

The mobile giant is also closely collaborating with local app developers to sustain its dominance.

The company provides training and tools to local app developers for creating apps to cater the local market.

Around 67 million apps have been downloaded in Pakistan from Nokia&#8217;s store, Mahmood the VP Near East said, most of them being religious apps and news related apps. Ludo and Carrom are also favourites in Pakistan, he said, adding that these two apps alone account for about 700,000 downloads globally.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 16th, 2012

First ever: Nokia holds global mobile launch in Pakistan &#8211; The Express Tribune

*Pakistan part of BlackBerry&#8217;s shift to emerging markets*





RIM has opened the doors of App World to the sixth largest mobile market, three years after its launch in the US, Canada and UK. PHOTO: FILE


KARACHI: 
After losing significant market share in North America, Research In Motion (RIM) is shifting its focus more towards emerging markets that accounts for 68% of its revenues. BlackBerry App World&#8217;s official launch, with limited access though, in Pakistan is another effort towards protecting the revenue-base; say industry experts.
The Canadian manufacturer of BlackBerry once dominated the North American smartphone market with more than a 50% share now sits just under 15% in the US, according to market research firm Neilsen.
RIM continues to do well throughout the world where its BlackBerry Messenger (BBM) service is popular, according to research group Canalys.
&#8220;In Q4 of 2011, 68% of our revenue came from markets outside the US, UK and Canada,&#8221; RIM&#8217;s Managing Director for the Middle East Region Sandeep Saihgal said in an e-mail to The Express Tribune.
Saihgal did not share its revenues from Pakistan but maintained it was an important market for the company, hinting there is more to come after App World. &#8220;We currently support the Pakistan market through our partnerships with local carriers and distributors. We receive regular updates on our activity in this important market.&#8221;
RIM has opened the doors of App World to the sixth largest mobile market, three years after its launch in US, Canada and UK &#8211; indicating a shift of focus to the emerging economies. With the inclusion of Pakistan, App World is now available in over 130 countries.
Pakistani BlackBerry users can access apps that include the newly introduced BBM connected apps, which make it easier for users to stay in touch with their contacts, share content and play multiplayer games, and discover new things from their BBM community; Saihgal said.
There are already several applications available in App World that were developed with Pakistani users in mind, the MD said, including the Pakistan Cricket News app for sports fans; the Abida Parveen Collection for music aficionados; the Karachi Love application for tourists visiting the port city and even a Pakistan Animated Theme to liven up the smartphone.
Limited access to apps
BB users welcomed the much-awaited launch of App World, however, they still don&#8217;t have access to all the apps available on the store. RIM may have to put in more to win over rivals iPhone and Android whose users enjoy unlimited access to the App Store and Android Marketplace, respectively, according to experts.
Pakistani users, according to Saihgal, will have access to the Middle East catalogue that provides access to only 40,000 apps.
Though appreciated, RIM&#8217;s recent move was not a surprise for industry analysts who believe it was always on the cards &#8211; especially due to increasing popularity of iPhone and Android-powered phones.
&#8220;BlackBerry certainly dominated Pakistani market until 2010. However, its market share fell recently after iPhone gained more popularity among masses,&#8221; said a telecom official who requested not to be named. Introduction of android-powered phones to the market was another blow to the Canadian smartphone maker, official added.
Responding to a question, the official said companies usually give BlackBerry to their executives and managers as part of their job package, which is why it dominates the corporate sector. He, however, added iPhones and Android-powered phones have recently gained much popularity among masses in the country, it is, therefore, hard to say whether BlackBerry still dominates the country&#8217;s smartphone market or not.
The exact figures for BlackBerry&#8217;s market share in Pakistan could not be obtained &#8211; mainly due to the information being confidential &#8211; however, three telecom sources estimated that there are about 1 million BB users in Pakistan.
Opportunity for app developers
Besides giving BlackBerry users access, the official store also provides economic opportunities to local app developers.
RIM actively supports developers in Pakistan and across the world in order to provide apps that leverage the many advantages of the BlackBerry platform, Saihgal said. &#8220;Our App catalogue for the region consists of over 40,000 apps with 10 to 20 apps added by regional developers every week,&#8221; he added.
Research also shows that BlackBerry App World has more paid downloads thus leading to more revenue generation for developers, Saihgal said. According to Evans Data Corp, 13% of BlackBerry developers make $100,000+ from BlackBerry App World apps, which is more than developers for other platforms,&#8221; he added.
Published in The Express Tribune, May 7th, 2012.

Pakistan part of BlackBerry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Banglar Lathial said:


> Nice to see Pakistan's development. My personal expectations were that Pakistan would be a little more developed than it seems from the pictures in this thread. At the moment, at best, Pakistan is only slightly ahead of Bangladesh, I would guess, in terms of economic development.
> 
> Pakistan's headstart (independence in 1947 against 1971 for Bangladesh), larger geographical area, greater natural resources, closer political relations with most of the Middle Eastern countries and also China, and also a larger middle class, and educated, skilled populace should have allowed it to be more developed, I reckon.
> 
> The only advantages Bangladesh had over Pakistan was a single ethnicity (98%) forming the dominant group and less violence compared to Pakistan that was imposed by the West/USA. Apart from that, most factors favoured Pakistan. Anyway, good to see Pakistan developing, even though it may not suit everyone considering the regimes in place.



This is not a right thread to compare Pakistan with other countries. I am sure you will be able to compare both countries in relevant thread. It's not 1947 vs 1971 if you notice what Pakistan had in 1947 and what Bangladesh inherited from 1971. It's a long debate and we could probably discuss this topic in appropriate thread sometime later. Anymore off topic posts below this shall be deleted immediately.


----------



## Roybot

>



Islamabad reminds me of Canberra in so many ways.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Roybot said:


> Islamabad reminds me of Canberra in so many ways.



Yeah its beautiful all green,bigazz roads,malls etc awesome places,hotels n scenery n the weather... unlike lahore which is a real "mega city"... islo is a good place to settle.


----------



## W.11

Omar1984 said:


>



i love his comedy and sense of humour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Karachi




bahria complex render




actual building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

Zakii said:


> That is indeed very beautiful and I am impressed!! Hopefully they will also be providing high standard of education in this university


 
Amazing piece of architecture...Mind blowing work. Can be compared to the palacess built in Mughal era. Good to see Peshawar progressing rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Bus Rapid Transit:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

An advise from a Sheikh on Yogurt bars who sells on the basis of weight  Never take the garnishes  buy them separately from some other stores  That will save u alot of money


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Lahore technology park, inauguration by arfa's dad



Whats going on at the top. Will there be a helicopter pad or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

Here's a Nation story on awards for Bahria Town developments in Pakistan:

Bahria Town has won five highly prestigious awards under various categories in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia at the award ceremony for Asia Pacific International Property Awards 2012-13, the worlds most prestigious competition recognised as the highest standard of excellence throughout the global industry. Bahria Town was the only property developer from Pakistan to win the prestigious property awards. Out of the five accolades two received were in the Five Star category whilst the other three were ranked as Highly Commended, another great achievement and proud moment Bahria Town earns for Pakistan. The awards are a sure proof that Bahria Town standards are at par with the global standards, says a press release. Speaking on the achievement, Malik Riaz Hussain, Chairman Bahria Town, said This is an extremely proud moment for not only Bahria Town but the entire nation. We are honored to be a part of a historical moment in real estate sector of Pakistan. The accolades are a testament of the exceptional standards maintained in all our developments. We will Inshallah continue to deliver world class projects exceeding everyones expectations.

Bahria Golf City Islamabad triumphed with two Five Star honors. It won the Best Five Star Golf Development award for the master planning and provision of complete international standard facilities and amenities along with the 18-hole USGA standard golf course. While the Sheraton Golf & Country Club in Bahria Golf City won for Best Five Star Leisure Architecture. Bahria Golf City Islamabad is a branded golf resort community with Sheraton Hotel, villas, apartments and plots to be launched soon.

Bahria Towns first project in Karachi, Bahria Town Icon, also to be Pakistans tallest high-rise building was ranked Highly Commended High-rise Architecture. Green Valley, Pakistans first Premium Supermarket, also a project of Bahria Town with its flagship store at the Mall of Lahore, won a Highly Commended Retail Interior award for its outstanding retail environment.

Bahria Town puts Pakistan on Global Real Estate map | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> KARACHI, Orbit Center:
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates:



Update (in center)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Bella Vita: 8th Zamzama Lane- Phase6. DHA, Karachi, Pakistan

*A Treat from the Renaissence ; Bella Vita*












*Life can be certainly beautiful with Bella Vita*

Deserts do make life good and sweet, and that is exactly is my feeling as soon as I entered the Bella Vita. Totally thrilled to see all that is offered at this classical, cool and trendy Italian style gelataria and dessert bar. Its formal launch is suppose to be on 19th May, but well it became a talk of the town much before that and people are sharing their experiences and images of their orders with complete delight. 











Serving a variety of gelatos, shakes, sorbets, coffee and a range of unique Italian deserts makes this place strictly for the ones with a sweet tooth. Offering Wi-Fi and providing a relaxed atmosphere in a highly elegant lounge-like setting. The comfortable, high backed, cushioned chairs embossed with Bella Vita logo, wooden finished table, wood panelling on walls with country music at the background makes it an ideal spot for unwinding while enjoying a sweet life. Great choice for after parties, or when we just want to try out a very delicately prepared and presented satisfying dessert. 

Bella Vita can also be a great socializing place when you don&#8217;t want to eat a lot or just hang out with friends and engage in a cool conversation over a cup of latte or 
mocktail. 

Omer and Hassan, two young business graduates after the success of Del Frio, came up with this new venture which is beyond any normal, bare-bones ice creamery.










Originated in 16th Century in Sicily, gelato meaning &#8216;frozen&#8217; in Italian language, is the Italian answer to icecream. They are churned slower then icecreams giving it a denser texture and intense flavour as less air gets whipped into it. Gelato freezes less solidly than ice cream and served about 10 to 15 degrees warmer than ice cream so it melts in your mouth faster. Bella Vita brought Italian chefs and got four of their Chefs trained so they are all experts in churning some prime quality gelato and creating Italian deserts.


----------



## Omar1984

The gelatos contain 4-8% butter fat and does not use cream base, making it comparatively leaner. They have imported and installed all modern high end machinery, claimed the owners. Bella Vita's core ingredients, milk and sugar are however, Pakistani. The rest are imported which include the flavors, toppings and even the fruits. The strawberry and other berries that were used in different desserts we ate were very big and sweet. Nevertheless, Pakistan is blessed with a lot of other very good quality fruits, the chefs must try to use some of these seasonal fruits like peaches, mangoes, bananas and oranges. 
















As I tasted different flavors of the gelato from different the ones on display, the Pistachio, Strawberry, Chocolate. These flavors had that intense typical gelato flavor but others like Cappuccino and Biscottino tasted like regular ice creams. Besides these they offer Vanilla,Tiramisu, Straciatella, Lemon Sorbet, Orange Chocolate, Ferraro Rocher, Wild Berry Yogurt, After Eight, Hazelnut, Caramel, Cappucinno, Chocolate, and Strawberry Cheesecake. 

Gelato in general has more sugar content but the good news is that Bella Vita offers two sugar free flavours Vanilla and Chocolate. Authentic gelato are prepared in the premises and due to less fat percentage can only be stored for few days. Not sure how much is the sale of Bela Vita, hope we get fresh supply everytime we order.






The menu contains an extensive treat of desserts created using a combination of some of these gelati, topped with fresh creams, sauces, fresh fruits, nuts, cookies or freshly baked wafers. I tried their Coppa Solo, a celestial experience in that cup, containing one scoop of pistachio gelato which was the highlight of the evening and a must try for anyone going there, this was topped with pistachio nuts, butterscotch sauce, served with cigar biscuits and whipped cream. The Strawberry Tart, Chocolate Lava and Bread Pudding were all baked fresh, plated extraordinary beautifully and tasted divine.











Keeping in mind the high end ambience, service and the size of their desert, the prices are very affordable. Most of gelato single servings are from Rs.140-180/=

The Bella Vita Gelati specials are huge cups or big glasses of multiple scoops of gelatos and toppings , from Rs.220/=-375/=

Overall a very fine addition in eating out, and worth giving a try one of the evenings real soon. 
Life definitely can be beautiful with Bella Vita.






Blog write up: Farah S. Kamal
Photography: Farah Kamal and Shahrukh Mughal
Bella Vita: 8th Zamzama Lane- Phase,6. DHA, Karachi, Pakistan


Gourmalicious-Food Writing and Photographs: A Treat from the Renaissence ; Bella Vita


----------



## Edevelop

Can someone confirm which plan is correct for 'One Constitution Avenue' in Islamabad?
Pic 1 (with 1 structure) or Pic 2 (with 2 structures) ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Atrium Mall, Karachi:



Pizza & Pasta Co. - Atrium Mall, Karachi


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Can someone confirm which plan is correct for 'One Constitution Avenue' in Islamabad?
> Pic 1 (with 1 structure) or Pic 2 (with 2 structures) ??


both are the same project, the huge structure in the picture 2 at the left is now cancelled, it was supposed to be a hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

cb4 said:


> Can someone confirm which plan is correct for 'One Constitution Avenue' in Islamabad?
> Pic 1 (with 1 structure) or Pic 2 (with 2 structures) ??



Pic 1 is the correct render:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> both are the same project,* the huge structure in the picture 2 at the left is now cancelled, it was supposed to be a hotel*


----------



## SHAMK9

they might end up building the huge hotel tower too because they already have the land ready for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

State Life Tower, Islamabad:

I must say this is one ugly piece of architecture....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Labour Colony Defence Road, Lahore:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

this is totally off topic - but i saw that Vita Bella place (looks like a nice idea)


anyone know if Copper Kettle (in Lahore) is still around and operating? Man i remember went there when i was a teenager, they used to have something called "baked alaska"

that was good shyt



Omar1984 said:


> Pic 1 is the correct render:



whoever rendered this drawing (it looks nice by the way) -- where you gonna do sail-boat in Islamabad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> whoever rendered this drawing (it looks nice by the way) -- where you gonna do sail-boat in Islamabad?


its being built right next to the rawal lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

I haven't have had the opportunity to go recently but *Copper Kettle* was operating till last year and so I would assume that it still is ! Though the last time I went there I felt it to be a stark contrast to what it used to be; it didn't have a lot of customers and the food wasn't as good as once was ! But maybe thats just me !

P.S They have '*Baked Alaska*' everywhere now !


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

haha, makes sense.... 



Armstrong said:


> I haven't have had the opportunity to go recently but *Copper Kettle* was operating till last year and so I would assume that it still is ! Though the last time I went there I felt it to be a stark contrast to what it used to be; it didn't have a lot of customers and the food wasn't as good as once was ! But maybe thats just me !
> 
> P.S They have '*Baked Alaska*' everywhere now !



i went there i think it was 1995 or 96, so it's been a while!

i was wondering if it was still around.....it was never really fancy or anything; but the baked alaska was too good.

I remember also Zouk.....that used to be "the place" to go for a nice dinner out with friends.....i dont know if it's still around (probably is) but now Lahore has MUCH better places


we used to go frequently from Peshawar to Lahore -- good times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> haha, makes sense....
> 
> 
> 
> i went there i think it was *1995 or 96*, so it's been a while!
> 
> i was wondering if it was still around.....it was never really fancy or anything; but the baked alaska was too good.
> 
> I remember also Zouk.....that used to be "the place" to go for a nice dinner out with friends.....i dont know if it's still around (probably is) but now Lahore has MUCH better places
> 
> 
> we used to go frequently from Peshawar to Lahore -- good times



I was 5-6 at that time.....*Uncle Jee* ! 

But like I said it maybe around...it may not be !* Zook* - another place that many of us Lahorites used to frequent a lot and has been there in Gulberg for something like a decade, closed a few months back ! The same thing happened to '*Kabbana*' a yaer or two back and it was inaugurated well before my birth ! 

And yeah Baked Alaska is now available at almost any of the places now popping up all over Lahore from M.M Alam to Defence but then again we're still not going to find it at '*Bundu Khan*' and the sorts ! And I'm addicted to their Kastoori Kebabs and Boneless Handi !


----------



## SHAMK9

*CDA proposes Rs26b budget for next fiscal year*
Finance wing of Capital Development Authority (CDA) has proposed a budget of Rs 26 billion in the draft prepared for the fiscal year 2012-13. 

According to details, CDA would get Rs one billion grant from government under Public Sector Development Programmes (PSDP) while Rs 1700 million funds have been allocated for maintenance.Sources said that the body would earn Rs 4600 million through property tax, water charges, municipal sources, environment and other sources. The authority plans to generate Rs 16 billion through sale of sectors C-15 and C-16, and Rs three billion by sale of municipal bonds. In the CDA budget for 2012-13, no new tax would be imposed but the body has sent a summary to cabinet division for approval regarding increase in property tax and water charges.During next fiscal year, the CDA would complete work on various development projects including construction of parliament lodges, Kashmir Highway, Margalla and 11th Avenues and two underpasses. The body was also set to start development work on EAD, initiating bus service, construction of enclave widening of Karal Chowk and Islamabad Highway to Rawat.
hoping to see amazing projects for Islamabad 

whats taking this monster soo long to finish?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> dolmen mall karachi



Gloria Jeans, Dolmen Mall Clifton, Karachi.


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi, Pakistan - 20th May, 2012 Arabian Nights held the launch ceremony of their second venture under the name of &#8220;Arabian Nights Lounge&#8221; in a royal way. With the whole event thematically decorated with the theme of Arabia from the tastefully decorated surroundings, to the costumed ushers, dance performances, right up to the fireworks; all was deliciously crafted by Food Connection Pakistan, with Mr. Khurram A Khan being the chief Organizer.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Armstrong said:


> I was 5-6 at that time.....*Uncle Jee* !
> 
> But like I said it maybe around...it may not be !* Zook* - another place that many of us Lahorites used to frequent a lot and has been there in Gulberg for something like a decade, closed a few months back ! The same thing happened to '*Kabbana*' a yaer or two back and it was inaugurated well before my birth !
> 
> And yeah Baked Alaska is now available at almost any of the places now popping up all over Lahore from M.M Alam to Defence but then again we're still not going to find it at '*Bundu Khan*' and the sorts ! And I'm addicted to their Kastoori Kebabs and Boneless Handi !



there was a nice place i went on MM Alam Road; had a very Mughal architectural feel to it. I can't for the life of me remember the name of that restaurant. But it was good. Buffet setup i think.


anyyyyways .... !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Pic 1 is the correct render:



*Soft launch: Hotel, apartments and shopping, all in one place*





A scale model of the One Constitution Avenue complex. The Grand Hyatt is on the left. PHOTO: MYRA IQBAL

ISLAMABAD: The soft launch of the One Constitution Avenue, which encompasses five-star Grand Hyatt Hotel, luxury apartments and a shopping centre, was held on Saturday evening at the site near the Convention Centre.

The ceremony was hosted by Abdul Hafeez and Abdul Majeed, the CEO and the chairperson of the Bismillah Group.

Guests, including figures from the worlds of commerce and industry, mingled freely with each other around the still-under constru
ction facility. The Grand Hyatt will provide all the facilities of a top-notch hotel complex including the first ever high-rise tower hotel in Pakistan, along with a residential apartment building and a shopping mall. The complex is spread over 13.5 acres and the entire project is due for completion by June 2014.

People at the event termed the complex a great addition to the city. I was anxiously waiting for high-rise buildings to come to the city, said local resident Adnan Ahmed.

Some said that the hotel would provide job opportunities for hundreds of people, which is a positive sign.

Munawar Mughal, Chairperson of the Founder Group of Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry, appreciated this great addition in the federal capital. He was hopeful that good job opportunities would be generated by the complex.
Jinnah Super Market President Ijaz Abbasi said, The Grand Hyatt could become a landmark for Islamabad.

Special Assistant to Prime Minister Shahnaz Wazir Ali was also present at the occasion.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 21st, 2012.


Soft launch: Hotel, apartments and shopping, all in one place &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

*Urban development: &#8216;No shortage of funds if businessmen support&#8217;*





" The city government has received approval to purchase new machinery that will help keep the city clean," DCO Muhammad Ameen Chaudhry.


GUJRANWALA: &#8220;There cab be no shortage of funds if business men support development projects in the city,&#8221; District Coordination Officer Muhammad Ameen Chaudhry said on Tuesday, adding, &#8220;Steps to develop the city&#8217;s infrastructure can best be taken with the support of the business community.&#8221;

He was addressing members of the Gujranwala Chamber of Commerce and Industry (GCCI).

He said construction of new roads, laying of sewer pipes and development of recreational parks were major plans on the city government&#8217;s cards. The DCO said that the city government had received approval to purchase new machinery to keep the city clean.

Talking about traffic problems, the DCO said that a diversion bridge will be constructed from Chand Da Qila bypass to Aziz Cross. He said funds for this project will be provided by the government. He hoped the project will help ease traffic flow across the city.
He said environmental experts were working on ways to protect the citizens from hazardous smoke from kilns on Sheikhupura Road. He said the city government planned to initiate work on provision of clean drinking water, drainage and removal of encroachments.

Gujranwala Chamber of Commerce and Industry deputy president Mehar Salahuddin Jamil also addressed the gathering.
He lauded the efforts city government&#8217;s to initiate development projects.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 23rd, 2012.

Urban development:


----------



## Omar1984

As the temprature rises, New Air Conditioned CNG buses have started running between Lahore and Qasur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

i've heard that there's a restaurant opening instead of the helipad at the centaurus due to unsuitable wind conditions is that true ?


----------



## Omar1984

Lahore (Muslim Town Flyover)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Karachi Expo Center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Entertainment outlet: New hangout for film buffs of the twin cities*





Thick carpeted stairs lead one to the cinema, which has a total of 260 seats with two VIP lounges. PHOTO: FILE

RAWALPINDI: To cater to a burgeoning film-going culture, a first of its kind Arena 3D cinema was launched at Bahria Town here on Thursday. The state-of-the-art cinema has been designed by Architects Inc in collaboration with Ali Ishaq and is set along the lines of international movie theatres.

Saad Qureshi of Architects Inc said the auditorium was redone and completed in four to five months. The architects travelled to Singapore, Bangkok and parts of Europe to get an idea of movie theatre designs in these countries, he added.

The detailing and finishing of the cinema is remarkable. Large embossed glass doors lead visitors inside. As people wait for the show, they can relax on cushy lounge-esque seating.

Thick carpeted stairs lead one to the cinema, which has a total of 260 seats with two VIP lounges.

Most of the equipment such as the project and the seats were imported from America and Dubai. At the seats, tables slide out of the arm and move to the front with a cup holder on the side.

&#8220;This will keep me from dropping snacks in the dark or juggling with food on my lap,&#8221; said Sarah Khan, a visitor.

Qureshi explained, &#8220;The setting is modern and contemporary with subtle brown and black paisley patterned wallpaper paired with crystal lights and thick carpet for a comfortable feel.&#8221;

He added that a great number of people live in Bahria Town and the cinema is meant for them. Open only to families, the cinema will also eventually have side attractions like a play area and a shopping mall.

Natalia Tariq, another visitor, said, &#8220;Even though, it&#8217;s far from Islamabad, I&#8217;d still go because it&#8217;s so nice.&#8221;

The single-screen theatre can project movies in both 2D and 3D. The ticket costs Rs400 for a 2D film, while Rs500 for 3D. Cinepax, another popular hangout for the twin cities&#8217; movie buffs, bests Arena 3D&#8217;s offerings with more screens and lower ticket prices &#8211; Rs350 for 2D and Rs450 for 3D.

Published in The Express Tribune, April 28th, 2012.

Entertainment outlet: New hangout for film buffs of the twin cities &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

The Arena, Bahria Town RAWALPINDI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Lahore Bahria Town (Bahria Orchad) completed a few months ago, heres some pictures when it was under final stages of construction:




*Bahria Town puts Pakistan on Global Real Estate map*

LAHORE  Bahria Town has won five highly prestigious awards under various categories in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia at the award ceremony for Asia Pacific International Property Awards 2012-13, the worlds most prestigious competition recognised as the highest standard of excellence throughout the global industry. Bahria Town was the only property developer from Pakistan to win the prestigious property awards. Out of the five accolades two received were in the Five Star category whilst the other three were ranked as Highly Commended, another great achievement and proud moment Bahria Town earns for Pakistan. The awards are a sure proof that Bahria Town standards are at par with the global standards, says a press release. Speaking on the achievement, Malik Riaz Hussain, Chairman Bahria Town, said This is an extremely proud moment for not only Bahria Town but the entire nation. We are honored to be a part of a historical moment in real estate sector of Pakistan. The accolades are a testament of the exceptional standards maintained in all our developments. We will Inshallah continue to deliver world class projects exceeding everyones expectations.

Bahria Golf City Islamabad triumphed with two Five Star honors. It won the Best Five Star Golf Development award for the master planning and provision of complete international standard facilities and amenities along with the 18-hole USGA standard golf course. While the Sheraton Golf & Country Club in Bahria Golf City won for Best Five Star Leisure Architecture. Bahria Golf City Islamabad is a branded golf resort community with Sheraton Hotel, villas, apartments and plots to be launched soon.

Bahria Towns first project in Karachi, Bahria Town Icon, also to be Pakistans tallest high-rise building was ranked Highly Commended High-rise Architecture. Green Valley, Pakistans first Premium Supermarket, also a project of Bahria Town with its flagship store at the Mall of Lahore, won a Highly Commended Retail Interior award for its outstanding retail environment.

Bahria Town puts Pakistan on Global Real Estate map | The Nation


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Bahria Town, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Sukh Chayn Gardens Housing Estate is a Gated Community in the suburbs of Lahore, Pakistan. It is a joint venture between the governments of Pakistan and China.
















Replica of Blue Mosque in Sukh Chayn Gardens (being constructed with the help of Turkish brothers)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

More of Bahria Town Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Islamabad-Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Security cameras in Blue Area*

Staff Report

ISLAMABAD: The Islamabad police is committed to inculcating friendly police ecology and eliminating activities of anti-social elements through citizens&#8217; cooperation. Islamabad Inspector General of Police Bani Amin Khan said this during a meeting with a Blue Area delegation of traders. 

The delegation, headed by Blue Area Traders Organisation President Sheikh Abdul Saleem, included traders&#8217; body chairman Chaudhry Javed, Senior Vice President Tahir Qayyum, Information Secretary Zubair Kiani and Secretary Abdul Raheem.

IG Bani Amin Khan assured the business community of full cooperation by the police for to create a safe and conducive environment for them. He said that liaison of business as well as the trader community with the police would be enhanced and effective security ensured at trade centres.

The delegation asked the IG for cooperation in installing security cameras at various plazas in Blue Area and boosting security measures there. The IG assured full cooperation in this regard. 

Meanwhile, Islamabad Rural Circle Police have arrested seven auto-thieves and recovered six cars and some motorbikes from their possession, a police spokesman said on Thursday. According to him, Islamabad SSP Muhammad Yousuf Malik had directed the officers to ensure effective steps and curb car lifting in their respective areas. &#8220;Following his directions, SP (Rural) Faisal Bashir Memon constituted special teams to ensure the arrest of car thieves,&#8221; the spokesman said.

These teams, he added, succeeded in arresting seven auto-thieves. The nabbed thieves have been identified as Tariq, Iftikhar, Israr, Sajjad, Inayatullah and two Afghan nationals &#8212; Adnan Khan and Arshad Khan.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan





Blue Area - Islamabad


----------



## Omar1984

Telecom Tower, Islamabad (recently completed)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> *UAE-funded Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Bridge to open next week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UAE-funded Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Bridge, which was built in the Pakistans Swat region to link a large number of cities and villages on the two banks of the Swat River, will be opened early next week under directives from the President, His Highness Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan.
> 
> In December 2010, the foundation stone was laid for the US$ 12.4 million project to replace the original, 40-year-old bridge which had been destroyed by the countrys worst floods.
> 
> The Shaikh Khalifa Bridge, 330 metres long, 10 metres wide and 6 meters high, is part of the UAEs development and humanitarian efforts to support friendly countries.
> 
> The new bridge which accommodates more than 5000 vehicles a day will serve 70000 people in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province north-west of Pakistan, Director Pakistan Assistance Program Abdullah Khalifa Al Ghafli said.
> 
> The highest internationally recognized architectural and technical standards and specifications were used in construction of the project. All the metal components of the bridge were manufactured in the UK. Special anti-erosion, anti-rust and humidity-resistant concrete was used to build the anti-earthquake structure which is also resistant to floods.
> 
> UAE-funded Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Bridge to open next week



General Kayani visited Barikot, Swat today to inaugurate Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Bridge in Swat.

Made with the help of UAE, Pak-Army and FWO. 
With Solar powered Lights The bridge which connects 15 towns and 45 villages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

SHAMK9 said:


>



Still no sign of main tower.


----------



## Edevelop

Omar1984 said:


> Telecom Tower, Islamabad (recently completed)



Are those Solar Panels at the top?


----------



## SHAMK9

American Pakistani said:


> Still no sign of main tower.


it will be up soon, you will soon see cranes there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> General Kayani visited Barikot, Swat today to inaugurate Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Bridge in Swat.
> 
> Made with the help of UAE, Pak-Army and FWO.
> With Solar powered Lights The bridge which connects 15 towns and 45 villages




*Sheikh Khalifa Bridge opens in Pakistan*

ABU DHABI: UAE Ambassador to Pakistan Essa Abdullah Al Pasha Al Noeemi inaugurated on Friday the $12.6 million Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Bridge over the Swat River in Pakistan which would greatly help in the development of the area.

The inaugural ceremony was held in the presence of General Ashfaq Kayani, Pakistans Chief of Army Staff, Abdullah Khalifa Al Ghafli, director of the Emirati Project to Assist Pakistan, and a number of senior Pakistani officials.

Al Noeemi emphasised that human dimension is an essential component in the foreign policy of the UAE. 

He said that the completion of Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Bridge, funded by Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan for Humanitarian Works, would fulfil the needs of the people of area.

Reduced distance

The bridge will contribute to reaching other areas in a short period of time, pushing the wheel of economic development and improving living standards across the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

The achievement of the UAE project to help Pakistan is a result of continuous efforts and co-ordination between the Pakistani government authorities, civilians and the project management. Al Ghafli said in a speech that the opening of the bridge on the Swat River is the translation of the generous initiatives and instructions by the UAE leadership to support developmental assistance to the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.

The bridge is one of the most important and essential bridges in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. 

It is also regarded as one of the main crossing points for the people of the area and a central connection to the main road in the province. 

The bridge would serve a population of around 70,000. 

Its length is 330 metres with a height of six metres and the capacity is more than 5,000 vehicles per daily.

material used

All the materials of the bridge were made in the UK and it has special technical and engineering specifications, which were applied during the construction process and according to international standards. 

It is resistant to earthquakes and floods. Along the walls of the bridge there is a block resisting a water length of up to 900 metres. 

The concrete used in the bridge is resistant to erosion, corrosion and humidity. The lighting system is operated by solar energy.


gulftoday.ae | Sheikh Khalifa Bridge opens in Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

17 MILE Toll Plaza, located at Kashmir Highway



Kashmir Highway Toll Plaza











































Much of Kashmir Highway is still under construction.

*Roadwork begins: Kashmir Highway expansion kicks off*

ISLAMABAD: CDA Chairman Engineer Farkhand Iqbal conceded his failure to provide residential sectors to the citizens of Islamabad in a ceremony on Wednesday chaired by Prime Minster Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani.

Instead he announced multibillion controversial projects-LED, mass transit system and new power plants in the capital to make it free from load shedding.

Addressing a ceremony organised for the ground breaking of expansion work on of Kashmir Highway, construction of Margalla Avenue, construction of 11th Avenue, and Inauguration of three completed projects by Premier Gillani, Iqbal said the CDA has completed its homework on sectors C-15 and C-16, which will be inaugurated soon.

The expansion of Kashmir highway will cost Rs4 billion and will be completed by 2013, while construction of Margalla Avenue will be constructed in one year with a cost of Rs1.05 billion and construction of 11th Avenue will be completed in nine months at a cost of Rs1.05 billion.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 24th, 2012


Roadwork begins: Kashmir Highway expansion kicks off &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Omar1984 said:


> The Arena, Bahria Town RAWALPINDI



Omar I made that video  and i did it while driving my car!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Stealth said:


> Omar I made that video  and i did it while driving my car!



Cool video. I subscribed to your channel


----------



## Omar1984

Karachi:





Jinnah Ground Azizabad


----------



## Nishan_101

http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...ers-develop-painless-needle-less-syringe.html
Amazing!!!


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## explorer9

Stealth said:


> Omar I made that video  and i did it while driving my car!


Be careful and do not make videos while driving okkk...


----------



## Omar1984

cb4 said:


>


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:


----------



## Hulk

Omar1984 said:


>



Nice to see you have those trucks that clean the road.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Gloria Jeans, Dolmen Mall Clifton, Karachi.


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of Gloria Jeans, Dolmen Mall Clifton, Karachi.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi, Pakistan - 20th May, 2012 Arabian Nights held the launch ceremony of their second venture under the name of Arabian Nights Lounge in a royal way. With the whole event thematically decorated with the theme of Arabia from the tastefully decorated surroundings, to the costumed ushers, dance performances, right up to the fireworks; all was deliciously crafted by Food Connection Pakistan, with Mr. Khurram A Khan being the chief Organizer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

View of Karachi from the Arabian Sea 










Karachi Port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nescafe

this glooria jeans in dolmen is so huge...the islo ones are miniatures....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Safa Gold Mall, Jinnah Super, Islamabad (under construction)



Safa Gold Mall (under construction) in front of ISE and Telecom Tower


----------



## Edevelop

*Hyderabad: Boulevard Mall*






Hero Construction Ltd is bringing Luxury Shopping Mall, which will have unlimited access of both local and international brands with sound entertainment which will provide the ultimate joy for whole the family.

About
Hero Construction Ltd is bringing Luxury Shopping Mall, which will have unlimited access of both local and international brands with sound entertainment which will provide the ultimate joy for whole the family.
Mission
The builders reputation can be imagined with this fact, that the company has completed many luxurious & highly modern buildings and plazas. Our pledge is to establish lasting relationships with our customers by exceeding their expectations and gaining their trust through exceptional performance by every member of the construction team.
Description
Our motto is Commitment, a trait that all teams and its members must possess.

At Hero we believe in quality, honesty and hard work. We consider our staff as our asset. Our stress on commitment and team work have led us to select a choice team of engineers, planners, architects, financial consultants, preconstruction experts and construction managers. They are known for their previous projects in construction of buildings and plazas of international quality and standard.

At Hero, our philosophy is Think global build local..
General information
The newest symbolic icon in Hyderabad from Hero Construction. Its more than a shopping mall with well equipped Cinemas featuring the latest 3D technology, bowling alley with latest equipment's and a great food court that offer many kinds of cuisine for food lovers. With Verity of International brands for shopping, an underground parking space for family convenient.


*Rawalpindi: A New Office Building in Commercial Market.*











*Lahore: Gulberg Galleria*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

GHOST RIDER said:


> *LAHORE| Bus Rapid Transit system*



*Bus Rapid Transit System: Govt pushes ahead with construction work*





TEPA official says project to be finished in six months. PHOTO: MOHAMMAD NOMAN/EXPRESS


LAHORE: The Punjab government has decided to launch work on all remaining sections of the Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS) and hope to finish the project in six months, The Express Tribune has learnt.

The project to build a double bus-only lane down the centre of Ferozepur Road from Youhanabad to Shahdara at a cost of Rs22 billion has been divided into six packages. Work on the 10.1-kilometre package 1, from Youhanabad to Kalma Chowk, is to be completed in one month, said Traffic Engineering and Planning Agency (TEPA) officials.

A company was selected to work on the 4.9-km package two, from Kalma Chowk to Qurtaba Chowk, about a week ago and it has set up a site office. The plants on the green belt on Ferozepur Road from Kalma Chowk to the Muslim Town flyover have been removed.

Tenders for packages three and four, which will consist of a 4.1-km elevated lane from Qurtaba Chowk to Data Darbar, are to be issued in three days, while tenders for packages five (Data Darbar to Niazi Adda, a distance of 2.5 km) and six (a 5.5-km stretch from Niazi Adda to Shahdara) are also to be allotted within a week, said officials.

The Planning and Development Department has approved the elevated lane to be built in packages three and four. An official said that the Old Ravi Bridge would serve as the BRTS lane for package five and would be closed to general traffic.

Former Lahore Development Authority director general Sibtain Fazal-i-Haleem has been made the project director for the entire BRTS. TEPA Director Mazhar Hussain Khan is project director for packages one and two, TEPA Director Israr Saeed for packages three and four, and Deputy Chief Engineer Saifur Rehman for packages five and six.

Officials connected with the project said that they were currently deciding what land purchases would be necessary for the BRTS route. They said that large amounts of land would be required for packages two, three and four and they anticipated protests in some cases.

An official said that three to ten feet of land from the edge of the road would be required at Ichhra, and around 21 feet at Shama on Ferozepur Road. Land would also have to be bought from the Old Hailey College for package three.

He said that several shops would have to torn down at Qurtaba Chowk, and many shops on one side of Lytton Road. Shops at the corner of Lake Road would also have to be demolished. He said that the construction of packages five and six would be simpler and did not require extensive land acquisition.

TEPA Planning Director Khalid Mehmood Alvi said that it was a good idea to start work on the entire project at once. &#8220;It will mean finishing in the shortest possible time and I think the project will be completed in six months or so,&#8221; he said.

It would also mean that the project is finished while the PML-Nawaz remains in the government, so that a successor government could not shelve it, he added.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 27th, 2012


Bus Rapid Transit System: Govt pushes ahead with construction work &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> dolmen mall karachi


----------



## Omar1984

Boat Basin, Clifton, Karachi 











Karachi, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

good to see that pakistan is developing fast and trying to catch up with major BRIC economies like CHINA and INDIA....




http://*************.net/flag-smiley-7331.gif


----------



## Rafi

Omar1984 said:


>



I heard they have some Morrocan belly dancers coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

pace circle lahore's construction resumes after 2 years of halt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Aiwan E Quaid, Nazria-e-Pakistan Council Building, Fatimah Jinnah Park, Islamabad, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad:


----------



## SHAMK9

Omar1984 said:


>


margalla's magic  margalla makes the building look much much more beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Amazing bridge in Sindh Province of Pakistan



*Ayub Bridge turns 50*





Landsdowne and Ayub bridges stand side by side, straddling the Indus to connect Sukkur and Rohri on either side of the banks. PHOTO: EXPRESS







Landsdowne and Ayub bridges stand side by side, straddling the Indus to connect Sukkur and Rohri on either side of the banks. PHOTO: EXPRESS

SUKKUR: Ayub Bridge, named after Field Marshal Mohammad Ayub Khan, can be truly declared as one of the prides of Sukkur. It has served the city for 50 years by providing a strong link for rail traffic between Sukkur and Rohri. Earlier on, Landsdowne Bridge did the same job. 

Landsdowne Bridge used to be one of the main ways to get from Sukkur to Rohri, across the river. Motor boats were available but it was felt that another bridge was needed for motorists and Ayub Bridge was conceived.

Construction started on November 26, 1959 and its foundation stone was laid on December 9, 1960 by the then minister of railways and communication, Khan FM Khan, Khan of Shewa. The contractor of the bridge was M/S Dorman Long Gammon of London, famous for Sydney Harbour Bridge in 1932. The consulting engineer was DB Steinman of New York  the man who reconstructed the famous Brooklyn Bridge in New York.

Field Marshal Mohammad Ayub Khan inaugurated the bridge on May, 6, 1962 and interestingly it was a Sunday, exactly the same day as the day it turns 50, May 6.

The bridge is 806 feet long, 247 feet high and cost Rs21.6 million.

Boatman Mir Mohammad alias Miroo recalled how his father Yar Mohammad used to run a small service between Sukkur and Rohri till the early sixties. Very few people had cars or motorcycles at that time and therefore motor boats were the only way of communication. Some people used to cross the River Indus by Landsdowne Bridge on bicycle. The train used to run in the center of the bridge and pedestrians and cyclists used the wooden walkways at both sides.

The fare for a single adult passenger was one anna (16 annas to a rupee) back in the day. They charged half an anna or a takka for a child.

The bridge also helped with something as simple as grocery shopping as people in Rohri had to come to Sukkur to stock up. After Ayub Bridge was ready, the rail traffic from Landsdowne Bridge was shifted to it and the latter was used for motorists and pedestrians. The divisional superintendent of the railways at Sukkur, Sardar Shaikh, said that they were going to be holding a small function to commemorate Ayub Bridges golden anniversary on Sunday night.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 7th, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*NEELUM JHELUM HYDROPOWER PROJECT*

The Project is running through Neelum Jhelum Hydro-Power Company WAPDA, headed by a Board of Directors. 

Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project is located in the vicinity Muzaffarabad (AJ&K). It envisages the diversion of Neelum river water through a tunnel out -falling into Jhelum river. The intake Neelum Jhelum is at Nauseri 41 Km East of Muzaffarabad. The Powerhouse will be constructed at Chatter Kalas, 22 Km South of Muzaffarabad. After passing through the turbines the water will be released into Jhelum River about 4 Km South of Chatter Kalas. Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project has installed capacity of 969 MW. The Project will produce 5.15 Billion units of electricity annually. 

A Composite Dam (Gravity + Rock fill) 160 m long and 60 m high will be constructed on Neelum River at Nausert. It is a Gated Diversion Dam. The dam will create a head pond of 10 million cubic meters which will allow a peaking reservoir of 3.8 million cubic meters to meet daily peaking of power for more than 4 hours. A six gate tunnel intake structure of 280 cumecs capacity will bge3 connected with three conventional flushing surface basins installed at their end for taking sediment back into river.

Dam Type 
Composite Dam (Gravity + Rock fill)

Height / Length	
60/160 Meters

Annual Energy - 5.150 Billion electricity Units

Average Head	
420 Meters

Design Discharge	
280 Cumecs

Tunneling	
Twin Tunnel - Length 19.6 km
Single Tunnel - Length 8.94 km
Tailrace Tunnel - Length 3.54 km

Expected Completion date - Mid 2016

The Total length of head race tunnel is 47.98 km. A 19.6 km stretch of the tunnel from the Nauseri site will be constructed as a twin tunnel system each with cross sectional area ranging from 52-58m2 . The remaining headrace tunnel down to the surge chamber will be a single tunnel having cross sectional area 100m2 approximately. The tunnel portion to be excavated with TBM will be shortcrete lined with a concrete invert while the drill and last portion of the tunnel will have full face concrete lining. The tunnel crosses under the Jhelum River at EI. 400.0, approximately 380m below Riverbed. The tunnel is accessed by 8 construction Adits for removal of excavated spoil.

The Surge Chamber consist of 341m high riser shaft and 820m long surge tunnel, four steel lined Penstock tunnels 160 m long and having 3.8 m internal diameter will also be constructed. The underground power Station will have 4 units with a total capacity of 969 MW. The Power Station will be connected with Gakhar Grid station through 500KV double circuit transmission line. 

















































More pictures:

NEELUM JHELUM HYDROPOWER PROJECT

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arushbhai

All these electricity projects initiated by PPP are a joke. Rest of the world is in the 21st century and looking for nuclear power generators and we are starting to initiate hydro and coal powered generators. Remember, pak is a nuclear country and if we properly build nuclear reactors we can generate 50,000 MgW of electricity a month. Enough to feed afghanistan, india and pakistan. We need to ditch these useless short life hydro and coal power projects and focus on nuclear projects.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:



Dolmen City, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

I am very much appreciate Omar1984's working hard to update all pictures side by side. Thank you for your efforts, bro. Nobody is willing to do but you da man!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iioal malik

Does any1 know update on this project?? If yes plss share thanks in advance ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am very much appreciate Omar1984's working hard to update all pictures side by side. Thank you for your efforts, bro. Nobody is willing to do but you da man!


*YOU GOT THAT RITE
WE ALL NEED TO THANK HIM FOR THIS HARD WORK*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Pakistan Navy helping develop Gwadar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

iioal malik said:


> Does any1 know update on this project?? If yes plss share thanks in advance



They changed the renders:






World Class Shopping Mall






Some Features of Shopping Mall

Hyper market of 150,000 sqft.
Three levels of world-class shopping experience
Centrally air conditioned
International and local brands Multi-cuisine
food courts
Exclusive cafes and dinner options
Bowling alley
Cinema complex
1,200 covered car parking spaces
Children play area
27 high speed express lifts and escalators


Corporate Offices Floors


World Trade Center is officially licensed from World Trade Center Associations (WTCA).
World Trade Center Islamabad as part of a worldwide alliance of World Trade Centers, which enhances stability, peace, world trade and development, leading to economic growth.





Corporate Towers Features :


Six level of offices
3 ,250 covered car parking spaces
Centrally air conditioned
National and International firms at one place
Dedicated Reception lobbies on each floor
High-Speed Elevators
Cafés
Business Clubs
Panoramic Podium roofs
24/7 uncompromised Security
Uninterrupted power supply
Roof Top Restaurant
25 express lifts



Five Star Hotel






some features of Five Star Hotel

267 luxury suites
Premium leisure club
Swimming pool
Dedicated lounge
Complimentary internet access
Multi-cuisine restaurants
Ballroom/ Banquet Hall
Conference and meeting facility and much more...


Updates on construction:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> General Kayani visited Barikot, Swat today to inaugurate Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Bridge in Swat.
> 
> Made with the help of UAE, Pak-Army and FWO.
> With Solar powered Lights The bridge which connects 15 towns and 45 villages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Atrium Mall, Karachi:



Arizona Grill, Atrium Mall, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

[/QUOTE]*Pace Circle Lahore*





> *Karachi Deep Water Container Terminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lucky One Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Studio Cafe, Khayaban-e-Shahbaz, Phase 6, D.H.A., Karachi (just opened this year)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*Newly constructed flyover in Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> *IT Park named after Arfa*
> 
> LAHORE - On the directions of Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, the Punjab government has decided to name the Lahore Information Technology Park after Arfa Karim Randhawa. Talking to the father of Arfa Karim, the chief minister said she had won laurels for which the Pakistani nation will never forget. He said that Arfa Karim also impressed the people older to her and she was the precious asset of the entire Pakistan. He announced the parents of Arfa will be the chief guests in the function of distribution of free laptops among male and female students by the Punjab government.
> 
> IT Park named after Arfa | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> More of these new buildings, Telecom Tower and ISE Tower in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Omar1984 said:


>



lol.. this pose of S.Sharif reminds me of a statement of Pervaiz Ilahi.. that he like to have his names on plaques.

This building was constructed in last govt. and ribbon is being proudly cut by S.Sharif.

What i know, current Punjab govt. has closed various projects.... and even halved many buildings out of sheer hate.

This idiot family is now trying to monopolize the food business of Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>



More of Centaurus Islamabad Updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

iioal malik said:


> Does any1 know update on this project?? If yes plss share thanks in advance ..



Gone with the wind....


----------



## Omar1984

BATMAN said:


> Gone with the wind....



That's not true.

These are updates on construction of World Trade Center, Islamabad from April 2012.

Updates on construction:



















And the renders of the building has changed. See page 101 of this thread.


----------



## SHAMK9

BRTS Lahore update





Royal Palm Country Club Cinema opens up


----------



## Omar1984

T-Faz said:


> The right side of Benazir Shaheed Park is viewable only, the main central part and left parts are not visible, the video also has the park at night.
> 
> A must visit for anyone who comes to Karachi, its more of a relaxing, dating spot.
> 
> They do not allow male(s), you need to be with a girl or your family to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a an aerial shot of the park, courtesy of Aashiq.



Benazir Bhutto Park, Karachi


----------



## K-Xeroid

Omar1984 said:


> Benazir Bhutto Park, Karachi


Now this park isn't considered as an attractive one, cuz of an event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Amazing time-lapse video of Islamabad!!!!!!!!!!!!:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

GHOST RIDER said:


> *LAHORE| Bus Rapid Transit system*



Updates:


----------



## Omar1984

Hasnain2009 said:


> *New renders of center point karachi!*



Updates on construction:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Android K-Zero said:


> Now this park isn't considered as an attractive one, cuz of an event.



what event, what happened?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

My cousin is as a mech eng working for FWO on the Islamabad airport project... hes sick of the chinese state construction company ... which is working on a 15 billion rs contract... he says tht they are doing a risky n substandard work.... not meeting safety n standard procedures.... and despite several warnings they arent even giving a damn...its the same company tht was black listed by the Centurious guys and even in China... any coments?


----------



## agamdilawari

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My cousin is working for FWO as an eng on the Islamabad airport... hes sick of the chinese state construction company ... which is working on a 15 billion rs contract... he says tht they are doing a substandard and risky work.... not meeting safety n standard work.... and despite several warnings they arent even giving a damn...its the same company tht was black listed by the Centurious guys and even in China... any coments?



What else do one expects from Chinese companies ? They are famous all over the world for their quality of work


----------



## arushbhai

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3060423 said:


> what event, what happened?


 rangers shooting and killing a robber.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Golf Club




One more picture of Karachi Golf Club


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My cousin is as a mech eng working for FWO on the Islamabad airport project... hes sick of the chinese state construction company ... which is working on a 15 billion rs contract... he says tht they are doing a risky n substandard work.... not meeting safety n standard procedures.... and despite several warnings they arent even giving a damn...its the same company tht was black listed by the Centurious guys and even in China... any coments?



Obviously, Kickbacks... This is why i always oppose foreign companies working in Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

BATMAN said:


> Obviously, Kickbacks... This is why i always oppose foreign companies working in Pakistan.



Foreign companies sometimes have better quality stuff than local companies.


----------



## BATMAN

Omar1984 said:


> Foreign companies sometimes have better quality stuff than local companies.



Really!! and why shall they give it to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

If the investment is like in energy, transportation, and in military sectors, then i'll be more than happy. These things shouldn't effect our heritage.

Generally, domestic competition will increase if foreign companies don't come. We are an independent country and in my view development should always be traditional.

If we produce handmade carpets, then this is something to be proud of. The work shouldn't be forced to be switch to machine. If we use natural soil for agriculture, then it should be switched to chemical fertilizers. If we make homes out of mud, it shouldn't be switched to imported concrete. If people use herbs for medical treatment, it shouldn't be ignored to replace with antibiotics and steroids. If there are palm trees then it shouldn't be replaced with Japanese or Californian trees.

We are a small country and so we cannot be like China and India who produce things in masses and with poor quality. What most people don't realize is that both of these countries have had a cultural revolution. This is entirely true because they are no different from each other. They are not unique like Spain, Morocco, France, England, Switzerland, Italy, etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Chinese firm to build 6,000 flats in Sector I15 of capital*

ISLAMABAD: The Capital Development Authority has signed an agreement with a Chinese firm for construction of 6,000 residential flats in the much-delayed Sector I15, said chairman Farkhand Iqbal said on Saturday. "Through China&#8217;s help, we would develop Sector I15 to help bridge swelling shortage of housing units. We are also in the process of opening two residential sectors," he announced this addressing the inauguration ceremony of Gulberg Expressway. The ceremony was organised by the IB Employees Cooperative Housing Society.

The CDA chairman said attached with Islamabad Expressway, the Gulberg Expressway would serve as gateway towards Zone-V besides providing a wide passage to the residents of other housing societies. He lauded the development work of the society advising other private housing societies to follow the model.

Farkhand Iqbal said the CDA would soon launch work to wide the stretch of Islamabad Expressway falling between Koral Chowk and Rawat. He said during recent visit of President Asif Ali Zardari, the CDA has also signed an agreement with a Chinese firm to assist water conduction from Ghazi Barotha waterworks, what he said would be sufficient to cope with city's water needs for next 50 years.

Later, the CDA chief also visited Saidpur Model Village and ordered the removal of all encroachments and construction material from the roadsides. He also directed the Engineering Wing to install streetlights, where required, besides ensuring that they are timely switched on. Farkhand Iqbal also directed the relevant directorate to introduce modern recreational facilities for visitors and develop ample parking lot and carpet all roads. He said the CDA would launch development work on another two model villages by next month. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Omar1984 said:


> Foreign companies sometimes have better quality stuff than local companies.



then we need to establish our standards, we need our iundustries to grow and for this we will need to trust our pakistani investors then foreign ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Omar1984 said:


> Foreign companies sometimes have better quality stuff than local companies.


 
FWO is doing better work than .

And the chinese company lends machinery n even pol for free.


----------



## Omar1984

Faisalabad-Pindi Bhatian Interchange, M-1 Motorway 







M-1 Motorway 







M-1 Motorway







Road in Chasma, Punjab Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

SHAMK9 said:


> dolmen mall karachi


----------



## Omar1984

More of Dolmen Mall


----------



## Omar1984

*Istanbul to provide vocational, technical training to Karachi*

KARACHI - In a bid to enhance mutual cooperation between the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation and Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality, a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) has been signed that will help improve technical and vocational training in both the cities.

The MoU was signed by the Administrator KMC Mohammad Hussain Syed, who was visiting Istanbul nowadays, and Deputy Mayor Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality Ahmed Salamat. The high officials were also present on the occasion, sources told Pakistan Today. Under the agreement, Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality will provide training to trainers by the master trainers. The fields and content of the training will be negotiated and agreed by both of the parties later. The training shall be provided free of charge by the Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality/ISMEK.

Both the cities shall invite each other to workshops, symposiums, fairs and handcrafts exhibitions to be organized by the Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality-ISMEK and Karachi Metropolitan Municipality training institutions. The Memorandum of Understanding shall come into effect upon its date of signing and shall remain in effect for three years and shall be automatically renewed unless one or both of the parties communicate their intent of resignation.

Administrator Karachi Muhammad Hussain Syed on this occasion said that about 70 Vocational Training Centers presently existed in Karachi where the youths needed to be imparted with training on modern lines and this requirement would be fulfilled through mutual cooperation agreement with the Istanbul Municipality.

He said: &#8220;We have agreed to enhance cooperation between Karachi and Istanbul in various fields. Both the Metropolitan Corporations can play important role in this regard.&#8221; Administrator Muhammad Hussain Syed said that occasional visits of delegations would be exchanged on metropolitan corporation level between the two cities to promote technical and vocational cooperation. He said that we needed to enhance trade and commercial activities between Pakistan and Turkey so that the Pakistani handicrafts, skills and products could get access to Europe via Turkey.

The Karachi administrator said this had been an important progress at the government level by the two countries. Deputy Mayor IMM Ahmed Salamat said full cooperation would be provided to improve vocational and technical training in 70 vocational training centers of Karachi.

PAL chairman condoles demise of Afaq Siddiqui: The Chairman of Pakistan Academy of Letters (PAL), Abdul Hameed, has expressed sorrow and grief at the demise of Prof. Afaq Siddiqui, a poet, researcher and intellectual. In a condolence message here on Tuesday, he termed this a big loss for the literary circles in the country. Hameed said that late Prof. Afaq Siddiqui had guided a number of students and teachers in research. He had also translated in Urdu `Shah Jo Risalo&#8217; and work of Sachal Sarmast. Meanwhile, the Regional Director of PAL Sindh, Agha Noor Muhammad, laid a floral wreath at the grave of Prof. Afaq Siddiqui and offered Fateha for `Isal-i-Sawab&#8217; to the departed soul.


http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...ide-vocational-technical-training-to-karachi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Restaurant chain: Fatburger decides to taste the local market*






Fatburger &#8211; Santa Monica, California-based fast-food chain &#8211; is the latest one to announce its intentions to take a bite out of the local food market.


KARACHI: The fast-food and restaurant market in Pakistan has reached a threshold where it may be recognised as a driving force for new investments. The billion dollar market of Pakistan isn&#8217;t only seeing growth of local food outlets but also attracting international food chains.

Fatburger &#8211; Santa Monica, California-based fast-food chain &#8211; is the latest one to announce its intentions to take a bite out of the local food market. One of fastest growing food chains around the world, Fatburger will be introduced in Pakistan soon by BIL Foods Ltd, a subsidiary of Dubai-based BIL Investments that owns a chain of restaurants and a chemical company.

Fatburger will join the likes of McDonalds, Pizza Hut, KFC, Hardee&#8217;s and OPTP that are already operating in the country. Not to mention hundreds of local restaurants and fast-food outlets opening each year to meet the growing demand.

According to industry sources, around 50 new food outlets were due to be operational during the last couple of months in Defence and Clifton areas of Karachi alone. Of those 50 some places, many have already opened while others are in the pipeline, sources said.

The list does not only include restaurants and fast-food chains but also cafes, bakeries and specialty food outlets, the source added.

The growth of the food business has even created a secondary market for young entrepreneurs as many online food portals have opened up and are doing well financially.

While there is no official data available about the size of this market, a conservative study of some 25,000 food centres by Food Connection Pakistan &#8211; an online food portal &#8211; found that Pakistanis spend at least Rs90 billion ($1 billion) on dining out every year.
&#8220;I believe, food is the only entertainment in Pakistan so far,&#8221; BIL Foods CEO Samiullah Mohabbat said while sharing his views about international food chains&#8217; interest in Pakistan &#8211; in an email to The Express Tribune.

There is still a huge gap for international food chains to enter in the Pakistani market, Mohabbat said.

Referring to the benefits of doing business in Pakistan, the CEO said Pakistan has a strong human resource; English speaking workforce, cost-effective managers and technical workers. Besides, he added, it has a large and growing domestic market.

There are about 180 million consumers with rising incomes, he said, and a growing middle-class moving to sophisticated consumption habits &#8211; making it a strong emerging market.

Explaining what attracted BIL Investments towards Pakistan, he said good quality telecommunications and IT services, comprehensive road, rail and sea links, long-standing corporate culture in Pakistan make the country an attractive market for investment.
He further said that Pakistan&#8217;s strategic location makes it a regional hub and principal gateway to the Central Asia republics. The country has a long-standing link with the Middle East and South Asia and provides comprehensive duty-free facilities to the investors.

Excited about launching Fatburger&#8217;s first franchise in the country, Mohabbat hinted for more investments in the local food market.

&#8220;We are passionate about international franchising and seeing as there are flourishing opportunities present in the country,&#8221; Mohabbat said. &#8220;BIL Foods is striving to bring the highest quality of international brands to Pakistan and you will witness more of our endeavours in the near future,&#8221; he added.

BIL Foods will be opening five restaurants in three years, according to Mohabbat, and further development agreement would be signed after that period. Fatburger will follow Hardee&#8217;s example and open its first franchise on MM Alam Road, Lahore followed by Dolmen City Mall, Karachi. Mohabbat did not mention any exact dates.

*Fatburger has over 95 locations in the US. In addition to its California roots, Fatburger has a strong presence across America. 
The fast-food chain has its franchises in Canada, Dubai, Hong Kong, Macao, Beijing, Abu Dhabi, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Jakarta. Pakistan will be the latest addition to its portfolio.*

Published in The Express Tribune, June 20th, 2012


Restaurant chain: Fatburger decides to taste the local market &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Dolmen City, Karachi



More pictures of Dolmen City:






























-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Omar1984

*NINE WEST LAUNCHES IN KARACHI, PAKISTAN* 

Karachi, June 15th 2012: Nine West is a fashion wholesale and retail company best known for quickly translating runway trends into styles attainable by mass consumers. Initially founded as a fashion footwear brand, Nine West has since expanded into handbags, sunglasses, leg wear, outerwear, jewelry, belts, watches, cold weather accessories, hats, scarves/ wraps, and eyewear.

Named for its founding location in the Solow Building at 9 West 57th St in New York City, Nine West opened its first specialty retail store in 1983 in Stamford, Connecticut. It has since become an internationally-recognized brand located in over 800 global locations in 61 countries.

A top designer and marketer of fashionable women&#8217;s shoes, the group sells footwear (casual, career, and dress), apparel (dresses, suits, denim), and accessories, through more than 500 Nine West and Easy Spirit specialty and outlet stores all around the world. It also distributes its footwear and accessories, including sunglasses, through department, specialty, and independent shoe stores, as well as online. Manufacturers in Brazil, China, and Italy make the company&#8217;s shoes and boots. Nine West is finally now come to Pakistan and is the 61st country around the globe to have a Nine West store. Nine West Pakistan has been brought by Burj Fashion, Project Manager Faisal Jamil and CEO Ayesha Ahmed.

The Event was managed and produced by Catwalk productions. Guests had a chance to see a fashion presentation where the models were strutting this seasons latest Nine West collection. The models of the event were; Areeba, Maroosh, Nadia Baloch, Saba Sikander, Sadaf, and Sana Khan.

The event was attended by large number of people including socialites and Fashionistas. The Chief Guest for the show was the American Counsel General.


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


> Dolmen Mall, Karachi, Pakistan



SNOG in Dolmen Mall, Karachi, Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

Omar1984 said:


>



*Dolmen Mall: Now a Free Wi-Fi Hotspot*

Free wireless is everywhere these days  from hotels to the chain coffee stores. Now? Its gotten monumental.

Dolmen Mall officials announced this afternoon that the Dolmen Mall now has more than 50 active hubs, which will help create a free wireless network on the Dolmen Mall. The estimated range of the network will cover all floor of the mall and establishes an even wider span of coverage for the Tariq Road wireless-reliant citizens and tourists. The new hotspots will extend the reach of Free Wifi to all visitors of the mall. 

Increasing number of shopping malls in Karachi are thinking of installing the capability. "If you look at malls in general, you are really seeing owners bring in things that allow for more people to come do a variety of things at the center," Dolmen official said. "The mall has become more than a place to shop."



Omar1984 said:


> Dolmen Mall, Karachi, Pakistan




*Cinnabon Landed in Karachi*






Cinnabon, the American chain of baked goods kiosks has landed in Karachi by opening its first kiosk at Dolmen City Mall with another franchise due to open in a few weeks at the Atrium Mall. The company's signature item is a large cinnamon roll originates from Seattle USA.

Cinnabon chose Lahore as the location for its first franchise in Pakistan in 2010. At present, it has two outlets in Punjabs capital. We were planning to open one in Karachi for a few months but just had to work out all the details, the CEO for Cinnaworld, Yasser Khawaja, told The MediaXpress. It is just a great brand, its unique taste, in my opinion, is very well suited for our taste buds.

But there were some mothers who were cautious about feeding their children too much sugar. It is definitely very tasty but not something I would let my son have every day without fear of him developing a sugar problem, mused guest Mrs Iftikhar.

On the menu, Cinnabon offers three flavours of its specialised rolls, classic smothered with cream-cheese icing, chocolate and pecan. Other items include mini-cinnamon rolls, lattes, cinnamon sticks and iced beverages (slushies). A single cinnamon roll costs between Rs250 and Rs310, depending on the flavour of your choice. A box of six costs Rs1,320. A mini roll is priced between Rs175 and Rs230 while a pack of nine will cost Rs1,510.


----------



## Omar1984

*Debenhams among British invasion of Karachi's high street*

British high street stores are flocking to the sprawling, chaotic megacity of Karachi eager to cash in on a growing middle class with money to spend, according to ministers and business leaders.





The rewards more than make up for the risks, according to Yasin Paracha, the man behind Team A Ventures, which is the franchisee for five British stores which have already opened their doors. Photo: ALAMY





By Rob Crilly, Islamabad 8:30PM BST 22 Jun 2012


Debenhams is the latest household name to enter the market and will become Pakistan's first international department store when it opens next month.

It means braving a city notorious for corruption, power cuts, strikes, extortion rackets and repeated bouts of bitter ethnic violence.

The rewards more than make up for the risks, according to Yasin Paracha, the man behind Team A Ventures, which is the franchisee for five British stores which have already opened their doors.

"British brands have a great name in Pakistan," he said reeling off some of the recent successes. "Mothercare and Next already have tremendous awareness here."

He added that Karachi was home to a rich jet set suspicious of Pakistani stores and who shopped instead in London, Paris or Dubai.

The British invasion is being backed by David Cameron's government, which is committed to increasing trade between Pakistan and the UK to £2.5bn each year by 2015.

Ministers have flitted back and forth emphasising the close historical ties between the two countries, the one million-strong Pakistani community in Britain and an opportunity for struggling brands such as Mothercare &#8211; which announced a £103m annual loss last month &#8211; to find areas of growth while high streets at home remain in the doldrums.

Although Karachi's 18 million population and its status as Pakistan's commercial capital make it an attractive destination for British companies, the city's volatile mix of ethnic, criminal and political rivalries also leads to frequent violent convulsions.

In April, hundreds of families fled the densely populated area of Lyari as security forces conducted a sweep of drug dealers and criminal gangs, turning the area into an urban battlefield.

More than 20 people died in four days.

The city is also thought to Mr Paracha said he worked with expats and the British High Commission to give advice to companies thinking of opening in Pakistan.

"We can't deny that there's a security situation here but life does continue," he said.

Lord Green, the Trade and Investment minister, visited the city earlier this year as part of a push to encourage British companies to invest.

He said businesses had to shed their prejudices about Pakistan and remember that emerging markets all brought their own risks &#8211; and potential profits.

"This is a large market and a growing market," he told The Daily Telegraph.

"There's a burgeoning middle class. One hundred million people have mobile phones here and there is all of the obvious appetite for branded retail goods that you see in every other emerging market here too, so there's a lot to work on."

The new stores &#8211; including Crabtree and Evelyn which opened in March &#8211; are clustered together in Dolmen City Mall, offering a haven of air-conditioned Britishness away from the hurly-burly of the Karachi streets.

A spokeswoman for Debenhams said the company had done extensive market research before deciding to open in Karachi.

"International brands in Pakistan in general are performing strongly and we have no current security concerns," she said.


Debenhams among British invasion of Karachi's high street - Telegraph


----------



## SHAMK9

*70 Riviera Karachi
*


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Ocean Tower Karachi update*

















*MoU to be signed for Karachi&#8217;s development*
A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for bringing investment for the development of Karachi is about to be signed in London in collaboration with the UK government under the leadership of Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad Khan.

Informed sources in the MQM exclusively told The News on Sunday that the Sindh governor, KMC administrator, commissioner Karachi, KWSB MD had left for London.

The development of Karachi is the basic agenda of Muttahida, the MQM sources said.

The MQM sources said that these officials would sign a MoU as officials always dealt with such tasks.

The MQM sources said that this was being done because the development of Karachi had been completely ignored despite the MQM being in the coalition government. The MQM sources said that the development of Karachi had been marred after the former city Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal left the office.

IT Minister Sindh Raza Haroon and senior education minister Pir Mazharul Haq are already in London for the signing of the MoU.


----------



## W.11

for investment, security peace and stability is essential, no investor will invest until the following conditions are meet


----------



## SHAMK9

*Making flyovers for BRT in Lahore*


----------



## Jako

Has the left most spire like structure of the Centaurus been cancelled?
It was 4 towers right,not 3?
That structure added a lot to its glamour,hope its not cancelled.


----------



## SHAMK9

*Applications sought for bus rapid transit project Islamabad*
Taking first practical step towards materialising the long-standing demand of a decent transport facility of the commuters travelling within Islamabad, the Capital Development Authority has invited expression of interest (EoI) for operation of Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) Project Islamabad.

City managers have sought expression of interest for construction, operation, development and maintenance of the BRT project from firms of national/international repute.

The interested firms have also been asked to submit their corporate details, financial and technical profiles along with EOI document.

Infrastructure Project Development Facility (IPDF) and Cities Development Initiative for Asia&#8217;s (CDIA), a subsidiary of Asian Development Bank (ADB), have already been undertaking the feasibility study on the BRT Project of Islamabad.

Chairman CDA Engineer Farkhand Iqbal is confident of the timely completion of this much-needed project.

Talking to TheNation Iqbal said, &#8220;IPDF and CDIA have almost completed the feasibility study on the BRT project. ADB has carried out this work free of cost and within a week they would submit their report with the CDA.&#8221;

He said as per Public Procurement Regulatory Authority rules the interested firms would ensure submission of EOI document with CDA within 45-day.

To run the affairs of BRT project, an independent Islamabad Transport Company would be established. A CDA officer of grade-20 would head this transport company.

The company would be responsible for negotiations, contracts, and agreements regarding transport services for capital city, besides regulating other relevant affairs.

The CDA had already specified around 20 acres of land in sector I-11 for bus stations and it would be under company&#8217;s purview to use the land for generation of revenue, Chairman CDA said. For the fiscal year 2012-13, the CDA has allocated Rs400 million for this project.

A PPP leader and former head of PM&#8217;s Task Force Faisal Sakhi ****, whose utmost efforts in this regard have finally bore fruit, while sharing the details of the project said, &#8220;In first phase, the transport will be operated on Bhara Kahu, Golra Sharif, Pak Secretariat and Blue Area routes, which would be extended further to other parts of the city in second phase.&#8221;

The former head of the task force was once quoted as saying, &#8220;The Company will be empowered either to lease out land to other transport companies for bus stations or raise multi-storey buildings there for commercial use.

The company will also be empowered to commercialise all bus stops across Islamabad using them for branding.&#8221;

According to a recent survey conducted by National Transport Research Centre, around 23,688 people travel from Faizabad to Pak Secretariat daily, 18,517 from Faizabad to sector G-10, some 17,310 from I-10 to Secretariat and 8,270 from Abpara to Bhara Kahu.







Jako said:


> Has the left most spire like structure of the Centaurus been cancelled?
> It was 4 towers right,not 3?
> That structure added a lot to its glamour,hope its not cancelled.


they just finished the piling work so we will see it coming up in a few months

*Safa Mall Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

SHAMK9 said:


> *Applications sought for bus rapid transit project Islamabad*
> Taking first practical step towards materialising the long-standing demand of a decent transport facility of the commuters travelling within Islamabad, the Capital Development Authority has invited expression of interest (EoI) for operation of Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) Project Islamabad.
> 
> City managers have sought expression of interest for construction, operation, development and maintenance of the BRT project from firms of national/international repute.
> 
> The interested firms have also been asked to submit their corporate details, financial and technical profiles along with EOI document.
> 
> Infrastructure Project Development Facility (IPDF) and Cities Development Initiative for Asia&#8217;s (CDIA), a subsidiary of Asian Development Bank (ADB), have already been undertaking the feasibility study on the BRT Project of Islamabad.
> 
> Chairman CDA Engineer Farkhand Iqbal is confident of the timely completion of this much-needed project.
> 
> Talking to TheNation Iqbal said, &#8220;IPDF and CDIA have almost completed the feasibility study on the BRT project. ADB has carried out this work free of cost and within a week they would submit their report with the CDA.&#8221;
> 
> He said as per Public Procurement Regulatory Authority rules the interested firms would ensure submission of EOI document with CDA within 45-day.
> 
> To run the affairs of BRT project, an independent Islamabad Transport Company would be established. A CDA officer of grade-20 would head this transport company.
> 
> The company would be responsible for negotiations, contracts, and agreements regarding transport services for capital city, besides regulating other relevant affairs.
> 
> The CDA had already specified around 20 acres of land in sector I-11 for bus stations and it would be under company&#8217;s purview to use the land for generation of revenue, Chairman CDA said. For the fiscal year 2012-13, the CDA has allocated Rs400 million for this project.
> 
> A PPP leader and former head of PM&#8217;s Task Force Faisal Sakhi ****, whose utmost efforts in this regard have finally bore fruit, while sharing the details of the project said, &#8220;In first phase, the transport will be operated on Bhara Kahu, Golra Sharif, Pak Secretariat and Blue Area routes, which would be extended further to other parts of the city in second phase.&#8221;
> 
> The former head of the task force was once quoted as saying, &#8220;The Company will be empowered either to lease out land to other transport companies for bus stations or raise multi-storey buildings there for commercial use.
> 
> The company will also be empowered to commercialise all bus stops across Islamabad using them for branding.&#8221;
> 
> According to a recent survey conducted by National Transport Research Centre, around 23,688 people travel from Faizabad to Pak Secretariat daily, 18,517 from Faizabad to sector G-10, some 17,310 from I-10 to Secretariat and 8,270 from Abpara to Bhara Kahu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they just finished the piling work so we will see it coming up in a few months


But it is to be inaugurated this year right?
Building it after commercial operations are started may bring a dusty feel in a whole.
Anways,love that building.Its pure AWESOME!


----------



## SHAMK9

Jako said:


> But it is to be inaugurated this year right?
> Building it after commercial operations are started may bring a dusty feel in a whole.
> Anways,love that building.Its pure AWESOME!


nope, only the mall will open this year, in this month to be exact, dont know about the three buildings though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

update on Ocean Tower Karachi


----------



## Imran Khan

update on ISLAMABAD The Centaurus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

KMC inspects development works of Shara-e-Quaideen







Karachi&#8212;KMC Administrator Muhammad Hussain Syed said here on Thursday that 60 percent work of reconstruction of Shahrea-e-Quaideen was completed and the corridor was expected to be available for vehicular traffic within three months.

He expressed these views during a visit to review the development works of Shahra-e-Quaideen along with the Director General Technical Services Altaf G. Memon, engineers concerned and other high officials.

The Administrator Karachi was informed that the service road on both side of main corridor had already been completed and the traffic going to Society Chowrangi from Shahrea-e-Faisal had been provided with two lane service roads with a total width of 24 feet.

In order to make the double carriage way safe for traffic on both sides New Jersey barriers would be installed in the middle, he added.

He said that construction of a pedestrian bridge on the Shahra-e-Quaideen was also part of this project whereas a pedestrian bridge was already available at this corridor and with the installation of another one the people would get considerable convenience in crossing the road.

The Administrator directed Technical Services Department to ensure round the clock work on this project so that it could be completed in time. He also instructed that International Ashto Standards should be complied with in the reconstruction of Shara-e-Quaideen as this corridor was considered one of the most important roads in the city and the access way to the Quaid-e-Azam&#8217;s Mausoleum which is used by important dignitaries.

He further said that this road was constructed 30 years ago and had been in a dilapidated condition whereas the wall of roadside drain was also broken which caused accidents on this corridor. The reconstruction of Shahrea-e-Quaideen would not only improve the traffic flow on this important road but also minimize the chances of traffic related accidents.&#8212;APP
deltaone no está en línea Reply With Quote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Metro trains for big cities (especially Karachi) are needed, that will reduce traffic and pollution significantly


----------



## Imran Khan

Dance said:


> Metro trains for big cities (especially Karachi) are needed, that will reduce traffic and pollution significantly



wait for next army gov


----------



## W.11

Imran Khan said:


> KMC inspects development works of Shara-e-Quaideen
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://kmc.gov.pk.sv2.premiumwebserver.com/images/imgNews/160683_qaideen.jpg
> 
> Karachi&#8212;KMC Administrator Muhammad Hussain Syed said here on Thursday that 60 percent work of reconstruction of Shahrea-e-Quaideen was completed and the corridor was expected to be available for vehicular traffic within three months.
> 
> He expressed these views during a visit to review the development works of Shahra-e-Quaideen along with the Director General Technical Services Altaf G. Memon, engineers concerned and other high officials.
> 
> The Administrator Karachi was informed that the service road on both side of main corridor had already been completed and the traffic going to Society Chowrangi from Shahrea-e-Faisal had been provided with two lane service roads with a total width of 24 feet.
> 
> In order to make the double carriage way safe for traffic on both sides New Jersey barriers would be installed in the middle, he added.
> 
> He said that construction of a pedestrian bridge on the Shahra-e-Quaideen was also part of this project whereas a pedestrian bridge was already available at this corridor and with the installation of another one the people would get considerable convenience in crossing the road.
> 
> The Administrator directed Technical Services Department to ensure round the clock work on this project so that it could be completed in time. He also instructed that International Ashto Standards should be complied with in the reconstruction of Shara-e-Quaideen as this corridor was considered one of the most important roads in the city and the access way to the Quaid-e-Azam&#8217;s Mausoleum which is used by important dignitaries.
> 
> He further said that this road was constructed 30 years ago and had been in a dilapidated condition whereas the wall of roadside drain was also broken which caused accidents on this corridor. The reconstruction of Shahrea-e-Quaideen would not only improve the traffic flow on this important road but also minimize the chances of traffic related accidents.&#8212;APP
> deltaone no está en línea Reply With Quote



the same KMC people used to spit on its name , also read the KMC meeting with istanbul municipal, glad KMC is operational as ever


----------



## Dance

Imran Khan said:


> wait for next army gov



What if that never happens?


----------



## SHAMK9

Dance said:


> Metro trains for big cities (especially Karachi) are needed, that will reduce traffic and pollution significantly


really? an expensive project for Pakistan specially at this time? i dont think so, some retards will blow it up or light it on fire during a protest, Pakistan should stick with BRT's for now, but thats just how i feel


----------



## Dance

SHAMK9 said:


> really? an expensive project for Pakistan specially at this time? i dont think so, some retards will blow it up or light it on fire during a protest, Pakistan should stick with BRT's for now, but thats just how i feel


 I don't think money would be that big of problem because I remember reading that countries like Japan were willing to invest in the metro project. As for the security thing, there is a risk but it'll probably be a couple of years before there's a functioning metro (that's assuming they finalize everything and start building it soon) so maybe by then law and order might be better. But in the long run metro trains will be the best and needed for cities like Karachi and Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

BRT Lahore Updates













*CDA to construct multipurpose sports grounds in capital*
Capital Development Authority (CDA) Chairman Engineer Farkhand Iqbal on Thursday said the CDA would construct new multipurpose sports grounds in the federal capital to promote healthy activities. He was speaking at the concluding ceremony of a football tournament.

&#8220;The CDA is taking all-out measures to establish more sports facilities in the city,&#8221; Iqbal said and added that sports facilities would enable the people from all walks of life to participate in healthy activities.

Iqbal urged the youth to actively participate in sports events of their choice instead of wasting their time in Internet browsing and other activities. He said the CDA would organise different sports events in the city to attract the youngsters towards sports activities.

*CDA to develop 3 new sectors in Islamabad*
Capital Development Authority is planning three new sectors in Islamabad and work in this regard will start during the current year.

Talking to media-men, Member Estate, CDA Khalid Mirza said communication among all concerned directorates about the commencement of sectors of C-14, C-15 and C-16 sectors is going on.

According to him, construction of construction work of these sectors will be completed in three years.

CDA has allocated Rs 16 billion for the project.

According to Director General CDA Planning division, Ghulam Sarwar Sindhu, a report about the three sectors has already been sent to Member Estate, Khalid Mirza.



> http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/smfarazm1/SDFfffe.png


----------



## Edevelop

*Lowari Tunnel nearly done*






*Almost 45% of construction work has been completed on the Lowari Tunnel project, on Nowshera-Dir-Chitral Road (N-45), with an expenditure of over Rs 6 billion. The project is to be completed in July 2017, with a total expected expenditure of Rs 12 billion.*

An official from the Ministry of Communications told agencies on Sunday that the project, on completion, would facilitate all-weather and all year-round transportation. This would not only benefit Khyber Pakhtunkhwa but would open new avenues of development and establish durable road links with Afghanistan and Central Asian States.

He said that when the Lowari Tunnel project began in 2005 it was planned to be constructed in two phases. In the first phase, the 8.54 km long tunnel was to be constructed with access roads, while in the second phase a railway track was to be laid.

The main tunnel has a 7.14 meter maximum height and 7.55 meter maximum width. There are two access roads on both sides of the tunnel, from Dir and Darosh that are 9.3 km and 9.2 km long, respectively.

The auxiliary tunnel is two km long. The project could not be completed in October 2008 as planned, in October 2009 the present government decided to change the project design from a rail tunnel to a road tunnel. Work on the project was discontinued again in June 2011, primarily due to financial constraints. There was an allocation of Rs 164 million under the 2010-11 PSDP but most of the funds had not been released.

As one of the longest tunnels in Asia, the Lowari Tunnel is of great national importance and would contribute to the socio-economic wellbeing of the area. After its completion, rich minerals and other natural resources could be exploited, this would result in promoting trade and industry, as well as tourism, in the region, the ministry official added.

Lowari Tunnel will open the Chitral valley to the world, establishing durable road links with Central Asian Republics and Afghanistan.


----------



## patentneer

Kya baat - Fantastic!

Thanks all, 1 point though.

Saadgi main bhi qayamat ki ada hoti hai!

Karachi has a natural, uber business-like, secular saadgi ka arch. style;
when builders go out of their way to 'Islamicize' their projects they end up like Dubai ... hehe ... in the 80's only.

An Multi-Disciplinary Urban Infra., Building and Art's Council type body needed to take in overall and over-reaching city integrity; otherwise you will end up like khichdee Indian cities which go from slums to $ mega billion developments even though each has a distinct colonial heritage. Think sylvan, Baker & Lutyens' colonial-monumental Indo-Saracenic New Delhi Vs. Victorian Calcutta Vs. Edwardian-Victorian and Art Deco Vs. Vs. Madras or Colonial Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

we all know we have the best road infrastructure in all of south Asia, lets put news about industrial/social development projects hospitals/schools/colleges/new products/industries etc.


----------



## SHAMK9

BRTS Lahore
Metro Bus System by PML(N) - A mega project for general public | Facebook
*
Construction of a stadium in Islamabad with seating capacity of 50,000 people.*


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore BRT in progress:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

a few pics of Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Expanding Lahore


----------



## arushbhai

I think its a good idea to built a ring road around lahore. It will have many benefits
1) Lahore will not expand anymore
2) People wont buy property outside the ring road 
3) Easy to travel around lahore in less time
4) High rise and condo culture will form once the property value in lahore increases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dott

xyxmt said:


> we all know we have the best road infrastructure in all of south Asia, lets put news about industrial/social development projects hospitals/schools/colleges/new products/industries etc.



loll thats funny. Pakistan has the best of something. wake up brahhh..


----------



## mirza555

what a great post and pics thanksssssss

Indians are always jealous of Pakistan.....anyways we don't care...!@ dott


----------



## dott

mirza555 said:


> what a great post and pics thanksssssss
> 
> Indians are always jealous of Pakistan.....anyways we don't care...!@ dott



I am not jealous of anyones development. U really believe that u have the best road network in south asia. loll if u do then sorry to burst the bubble, ur road network is nothing compared to india.


----------



## Imran Khan

dott said:


> I am not jealous of anyones development. U really believe that u have the best road network in south asia. loll if u do then sorry to burst the bubble, ur road network is nothing compared to india.



yes we have go watch it 

please watch atleast 10 pages ok don't come back early 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...n-roads-motorways-highway-infrastructure.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dott

Imran Khan said:


> yes we have go watch it
> 
> please watch atleast 10 pages ok don't come back early
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...n-roads-motorways-highway-infrastructure.html



Sir i agree that pakistan has a few good highways. But overall Indian highways network in 15x bigger than paksitan. In 2011 alone India built 6600km of new highways and is right now constructing 14km/ per day of highways. In 2012 it is expected to bid 8800 km of highways. Pakistans entire highway network is 8800km.

Pakistan in comparison to India is nothing but a tiny fringe. Sorry but India is too fast for pak.


----------



## Imran Khan

dott said:


> Sir i agree that pakistan has a few good highways. But overall Indian highways network in 15x bigger than paksitan. In 2011 alone India built 6600km of new highways and is right now constructing 14km/ per day of highways. In 2012 it is expected to bid 8800 km of highways. Pakistans entire highway network is 8800km.
> 
> Pakistan in comparison to India is nothing but a tiny fringe. Sorry but India is too fast for pak.



we were talking abut quality of highways dear best mean quality not KMs and you didn't visit the thread i advise you just look it bhai jee .


----------



## dott

Imran Khan said:


> we were talking abut quality of highways dear best mean quality not KMs and you didn't visit the thread i advise you just look it bhai jee .



whether u compare quality or quantity, it wont matter sir. 
I have seen that thread like a month ago. those highways are good. But over all Pakistan is not well connected. Worse is that not much improvement is happening.


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> I think its a good idea to built a ring road around lahore. It will have many benefits
> 1) Lahore will not expand anymore
> 2) People wont buy property outside the ring road
> 3) Easy to travel around lahore in less time
> 4) High rise and condo culture will form once the property value in lahore increases.


Ring Road is probably the best project in Lahore's history


----------



## cloud_9

xyxmt said:


> we all know we have the best road infrastructure in all of south Asia, lets put news about industrial/social development projects hospitals/schools/colleges/new products/industries etc.


You mean this one


----------



## SHAMK9

*KWSB finally approves K-IV project*
The Federal Government on Wednesday issued the final approval the K-IV that would supply around 260 million gallons of water for the city.

This was announced during a meeting chaired by Deputy Chairman Planning Commission, Nadeemul Haq.

On this occasion, Managing Director Karachi Water & Sewerage Board (KW&SB) Misbahuddin Farid stated that the Irrigation Department of Sindh already approved the provision of 600 cusec (260 million gallon) additional supply from the River Indus to Karachi.

In the first stage of the project, citizens of Karachi would be provided with an additional 260 million gallon of water a day and the amount would thereafter be gradually increased.

So far, this is the biggest water supply project as all the previously completed projects by KWSB were not of more than 100 million gallon.

The MD Water Board hoped that provided that the funds would be released on time so that the project could be completed within four years. He also stated that this project would not only help KWSB overcome the shortage in water supply , but also allow industrial growth in the city. He said that the approval of additional water supply to Karachi is an Eid gift for citizens.
__________________


----------



## SHAMK9

*LuckyOne Mall Karachi*
LuckyOne Mall - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Abbassciy Trust Mosque, Mouza Kund, Balochistan, renders
http://najmibilgrami.com/wp-content/themes/nbcl/timthumb.php?src=http://najmibilgrami.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Mosque-Final.jpg&h=0&w=600&zc=1&q=72
http://najmibilgrami.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/023.jpg

*Japan to assist Faislabad improving sewerage, drainage system*
ISLAMABAD: Japan has pledged on Monday to provide US $8.6 million for improving sewerage and drainage system in Faisalabad.
An agreement was signed in this regard between Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and Economic Affairs Division (EAD) of Pakistan here for implementation of the "Project for upgrading of Mechanical System for Sewerage and Drainage Service in Faisalabad".
The agreement was signed between Hiroshi Oe, Ambassador of Japan to Pakistan and Javed Iqbal, Secretary Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics.
Through this project, pumps and machineries will be provided in order to improve the capacity of drainage and cleaning up drainage system in Faisalabad.
Hiroshi Oe, Ambassador of Japan to Pakistan stated that after the completion of this project, he believes that the people of Faisalabad would enjoy a cleaner urban environment with better sanitation and health conditions and that lowering the level of flood and shortening the flood period would reduce risks on people's lives, ease traffic conditions and save business activities.
He also mentioned that Pakistan and Japan are sharing friendly relations as embodied in today's signing ceremony and showed his assurance that this bond of friendship would become even strong in the future.
Under the project, tangible and non-tangible assistance will be furnished by JICA to WASA Faisalabad whereby necessary equipment and technical assistance will be provided to improve the functioning capacities of sewers and channels and reduce damages from inundation.
The hardware component includes jet and suction machines, wheel backhoes, mini-backhoes, dumping trucks, crane cargo trucks, dewatering sets, pumps for disposal stations and generators for disposal stations.
The soft component in the technical assistance covers preparation of clearing work plan and manual for procedures and method of daily inspection, maintenance and repair of equipment etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Somewhere in Sindh:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Any idea on how much electricity they can generate?


----------



## RiazHaq

arushbhai said:


> I think its a good idea to built a ring road around lahore. It will have many benefits
> 1) Lahore will not expand anymore
> 2) People wont buy property outside the ring road
> 3) Easy to travel around lahore in less time
> 4) High rise and condo culture will form once the property value in lahore increases.



Do you know that Beijing has 7 ring roads so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

arushbhai said:


> Any idea on how much electricity they can generate?



Pakistan has about 1000 MW of wind power plants at various stages of planning and construction, and another 498.5 megawatts of wind programs announced, mostly in Jhimpir, Gharo, Keti Bandar and Port Qasim wind corridors along the Arabian Sea coast in Sindh. The output from these plants will provide much-needed additional power for Pakistan, improve the country&#8217;s energy security, and lower reliance on natural gas and furnace oil. It is estimated that the Gharo to Keti Bandar corridor alone could produce between 40,000 and 50,000 megawatts of electricity, says Ms. Miriam Katz of Environmental Peace Review who has studied and written about alternative energy potential in South Asia.

Other major wind energy projects in Pakistan include American AES Corporation's 150 MW farm, Turkey's Zorlu Enerji Electrik Uretim's 56 MW farm, and Pakistan's FFC Energy's 50 MW farm.

Haq's Musings: Pakistan Building 1000 MW Wind Farms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imperialmen

arushbhai said:


> I think its a good idea to built a ring road around lahore. It will have many benefits
> 1) Lahore will not expand anymore
> 2) People wont buy property outside the ring road
> 3) Easy to travel around lahore in less time
> 4) High rise and condo culture will form once the property value in lahore increases.



What nonsense


----------



## A.Rafay

MBTS Lahore


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Multan International Airport


----------



## A.Rafay

*Multan Developement*
*Kachehri Chowk Chungi No 7 & 8 Flyover Pics*




















*Chowk Rasheedabad Flyover Underconstruction*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Multan Trade Center*









*Chowk Kumharanwala Level-2 Flyover after road lines*


----------



## A.Rafay

*The Centaurus ISLAMABAD*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Ocean Towers Karachi*






















*Gulbagar Flyover Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*MOTORWAY M-4 update *













*GT road and Lahore Bypass interchange..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

The Centaurus













*Ali tower Lahore*









*Arbab Flyover Peshawar*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

New IIA Islamabad





*G4 Mall Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi Golf City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi | Com3 Towers | 32fl X 2 | Mix Used*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Windmills In Thatta Sindh*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Windmills In Thatta Sindh*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | Bahria ICON Tower 260m*


----------



## A.Rafay

*BRTS Lahore*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | Bahria Town Tower 20+fl*













*Lahore | Aiwan-e-Quaid-e-Azam*


----------



## American Pakistani

^^^Good to see Bahria Icon tower progress, i think it will be tallest of Pakistan surpassing The Centaurus & Ocean Towers too?


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD | Khudadad Heights*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad | State Life Tower*


----------



## American Pakistani

I want to see new Industrial zones too, where new industries are being setup/constructed.

Without Industrial growth these malls & busses/metros are useless.


----------



## American Pakistani

I want to see new Industrial zones too, where new industries are being setup/constructed.

Without Industrial growth these malls & busses/metros are useless.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad | State Life Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


>


none of those will ever be built, financial towers project was shifted to dubai and rest are either on hold or just a vision.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Chandni Schowk flyover lahore.*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma chowk Flyovers*


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


>



My relatives live in Phase II DHA, and the World Trade centre Isl is being built there. I regularly pass through the construction area, and always wondered what monstrosity was being built there. Now i know. Thanks!


----------



## Baby Leone

A.Rafay said:


> *KARACHI | Bahria Town Tower 20+fl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore | Aiwan-e-Quaid-e-Azam*


 
i hate Bahria Town Tower
they could easily made it more than 100 metres but they stopped at 98 meters wht stupidity.....we need 100 metres plus buildings.......

can some one post height of state life tower islamabad in meters & the completed height of centaurus three towers, center point, & icon tower?
cz the three towers of centaurus are clearly tallest in Pakistan & seems arround 130 or 140 metres tall but they are not disclosing it i think just look at the render of the hotel tower which is 200 metres & there is not so much difference in height og all four towers...


----------



## Baby Leone

A.Rafay said:


>


 
Rafay bhai can u compare/drw the completed or undercontruction buildings MCB Tower, Habbib Bank Tower, Telecom Tower, Ocean Towers, Center Point Tower, Centaurus Tower, Arfa sofware tower etc...?


----------



## A.Rafay

Mr Javed said:


> Rafay bhai can u compare/drw the completed or undercontruction buildings MCB Tower, Habbib Bank Tower, Telecom Tower, Ocean Towers, Center Point Tower, Centaurus Tower, Arfa sofware tower etc...?


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD | ONE Constitution Avenue*
*Grand hyatt Hotel*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Currently the big one is on hold!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

A.Rafay said:


>


 
i hav few querries if some one can solve it...

whts the already constructed height of center point?
wht is the exact height of Arfa software part? it seems more than 100 meters than why wkipedia's page tallest building in Pakistan says its only 67M?
the last thing r u the same guy shameer from skyscrappercity?


----------



## A.Rafay

Mr Javed said:


> i hav few querries if some one can solve it...
> 
> whts the already constructed height of center point?
> wht is the exact height of Arfa software part? it seems more than 100 meters than why wkipedia's page tallest building in Pakistan says its only 67M?
> the last thing r u the same guy shameer from skyscrappercity?



CP- Its just below 150m But not exactly 150m as claimed.
ASP - its 106m 





*No im Rafay
*
*BTW thats to shahmeer for pics*

*One Constitution avenue*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

A.Rafay said:


> CP- Its just below 150m But not exactly 150m as claimed.
> ASP - its 106m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No im Rafay
> *
> *BTW thats to shahmeer for pics*
> 
> *One Constitution avenue*


 
please make the changes in wiki page as well & whts the height of center point right now ny idea? is it becomes tallest in Pakistan now or we have to wait more??
& whts the height of one constitution avenue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*G4 Corporate Office Tower - 28 Floors Karachi*


----------



## Baby Leone

Mr Javed said:


> please make the changes in wiki page as well & whts the height of center point right now ny idea? is it becomes tallest in Pakistan now or we have to wait more??
> & whts the height of one constitution avenue?


 
can any one answer?


----------



## imperialmen

Pakistan looks a lot like India....!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

imperialmen said:


> Pakistan looks a lot like India....!



^^^

I humbly beg to differ. Humbly ok!

Pakistan always had better infra., and buildings than India, except the monumental Islamic, Rajasthani and British stuff. Till very recently, say 10 yrs.

My thesis is that Pak inherited Sikh-Hindu cities of Lahore and Karachi which were far richer and later regimes then the decadent Muslim cities of say Lucknow or Murshidabad. Hyderabad is exception!

Yet, during military dictatorships, Pak invested and developed both cites phenomenally. Karachi with all the refugees. Lahore. Islamabad was built from 0, I guess. India did only small patch-up jobs in beautiful, British built New Delhi, Bombay & Calcutta and while it ran it's economy to the ground and was broke by the 90's. There was little incremental, contiguous development while demand exploded and remained exponential after partition. Cities turned into slums.

In the past 20 yrs., India became rich enough to re-invest, re-juvenate and re-build it's British and Muslim inherited cities and the boom's caught on. India has only now started to leave Pak behind in cities and infra. Naturally, it's all spanking new. 

Pak will allways lag India because the Indian developmental eco-system is huge, & self propelling.
India's development is now on auto-pilot, privately funded with a rich clientele. I'll give you an example : Indian private and public sector corp.'s can hypothetically bid for, compete and complete any Pak. project in pretty much any reasonable area. Dozens of Indian Co.'s have experience now to do a Gwadar Port, Islamabad City, Pak Steel Mills, Dams or Road projects.

While my respected father worked in Karachi, I have traveled across North, West & South India by rail, plane, Maruti Van, Mahindra Jeep's and Tata buses, even Volvo .


----------



## Contrarian

Pakistan has better road infra compared to India even today. Ofcourse say in another 10 years we will have left them behind. But credit must be given for their road system planning.

In some places like New Delhi and Bombay, we will always have a worse road system compared to Islamabad or Lahore simply because we did not plan as well as they did during the initial stages of the development of the city.
Now you cannot remove buildings to make adequately bigger roads and parking spaces.

We will leave them behind in highway and expressway development soon enough. But the difference in the cities will remain as that cannot be fundamentally changed. Flyovers can only do so much.


----------



## SHAMK9

Model town underpass construction lahore.


----------



## SHAMK9

Completed and under construction updates of LRR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Cinepax cinema opens in Gujranwala


----------



## SHAMK9

Kalashah Kaku M2 - GT Road Interchange


----------



## SHAMK9

Defence Regency Karachi
















*
Bus Rapid Transit Lahore updates:*
map: 
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=206684510539753880097.0004c83da9e8358afc32 f&msa=0&ll=31.614394%2C74.295387&spn=0.030845%2C0.043731
construction video:


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Here is some update on new islamabad international Airport/Gandhara Airport..











The Airport will be complete in june 2013   it will be the biggest airport of paksitan n modern airport with two Runway's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Rocky rock said:


> Here is some update on new islamabad international Airport/Gandhara Airport..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Airport will be complete in june 2013*   it will be the biggest airport of paksitan n modern airport with two Runway's...


2014, they delayed it and they will delay it further more so more like end of 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Finance and Trade Center Lahore renders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*CDA to set up multi-purpose parking facility in big centres*




* CDA chief says parking of vehicles in busy shopping centres to be restricted

Staff Report

ISLAMABAD: The Capital Development Authority (CDA) on Tuesday announced that multi-purpose electronic parking facilities would be established in all major shopping centres of the federal capital. All the major markets of the city would have separate parking places in near future to facilitate the traders and the visitors simultaneously, CDA Chairman Engineer Farkhand Iqbal said while visiting the under-construction Model E-Parking Facility in Jinnah Super Market. 

The Modern E-Parking Facility is being developed in Jinnah Super Market as a model, which would be replicated in other markets of the city. He also directed the construction company to erect state-of-the-art cabins for the operation of the parking facility. He was apprised that a control room would be established in Jinnah Super Market, which would help monitor parking lots in the city. 

The CDA chairman said that major markets would provide hassle-free facilities for pedestrians, as the parking of vehicles in the busy shopping centres would be restricted. The chairman said that they want sustainable solution to the residents and traders of the capital alike and all possible measures would be taken to make Islamabad model for the other cities of the country. We will focus on provision of spacious parking adjacent to markets, along with improving the sewerage, cleanliness and environment of the city, Iqbal said. 

The CDA chief called upon the residents of the city to fulfil their civic responsibilities by protecting the facilities provided to them, especially the beautiful environment in shape of landscaping and lush-green parks. He said that a target-oriented approach has been adopted to resolve the issues of the residents on priority basis. 

Engineer Farkhand Iqbal said that the parking facilities would be set up on the public-private partnership basis to overcome the problems of traffic creating mess in the city. He said that the authority would remove the encroachments in the markets as well.


----------



## SHAMK9

Rocky rock said:


> Here is some update on new islamabad international Airport/Gandhara Airport..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Airport will be complete in june 2013   it will be the biggest airport of paksitan n modern airport with two Runway's...


A few updates


----------



## SHAMK9

Pearl City Multan project documentary


----------



## Baby Leone

SHAMK9 said:


> Defence Regency Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Bus Rapid Transit Lahore updates:*
> map:
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=206684510539753880097.0004c83da9e8358afc32 f&msa=0&ll=31.614394%2C74.295387&spn=0.030845%2C0.043731
> construction video:


 
wow it is center point behind defence regency pic na?? it has become tall whts its current construsted height ? is it topped out? cz it will be clearly the tallest building for some time..


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr Javed said:


> wow it is center point behind defence regency pic na?? it has become tall whts its current construsted height ? is it topped out? cz it will be clearly the tallest building for some time..


 Yes, thats center point, dunno how tall it is but here is a most recent picture.


----------



## SHAMK9

*Punjab government approves 17 development schemes*
The Punjab government has approved seventeen development schemes with an estimated cost of Rs 24034.410 million. The approval was given in the meetings of the provincial development working party of current financial year 2012-13 presided over by Planning and Development Board Chairman, Javaid Aslam.

The approved schemes include:

(1) Pakpattan Canal & Sulemanki Barrage Improvement Project (PCSBIP) Tranch-3 of PIAIP at the cost of Rs 9,231.90 million. 

(2) Lahore Ring Road (Package-3C) Construction of Underpass at Karol Ghatti on Ring Road, Lahore at the cost of Rs 735.111 million. 

(3) Lahore Ring Road (Package-12 A) Construction of Underpass at Bhaini Road on Ring Road, Lahore at the cost of Rs 533.316 million. 

(4) Construction of Metro Bus Transit System for Lahore-Ferozepur Road Corridor, Erection of Escalators and Platform Screen Doors at MTS Stations Package-IX (Revised) at the cost of Rs 3,430.905 million. 

(5) Widening & Improvement of Road from Badiana-Bhagowal-Merajke-Charwa Road (length=27.00 Km) District Sialkot at the cost of Rs 319.000 million. 

(6) Feasibility study for Construction of Bridge on River Ravi at Qutab Shahana in District Sahiwal (Topographic Survey, Model Study and Soil Investigation etc at the cost of Rs 9.78 million. 

(7) Construction of Underpass along Canal at Abdullahpur Chowk, Faisalabad at the cost of Rs 1127.762 million. 

(8) Surveying, Soil Investigation, Feasibility Study and Detailed Design etc of proposed Bridge over River Indus in District Layyah at the cost of Rs 17.560 million. 

(9) Widening/improvement of Qazi Abad MM Road to Nawan Kot and provision of missing links (length 33.07 km) in District Layyah at the cost of Rs 247.294 million. 

(10) Construction of Bypass for Khan Pur City from Pakistan Chowk to Grid Station (length=9.50 km) Distirct Rahimyar Khan at the cost of Rs 301.353 million. 

(11) Improvement / Rehabilitation of M.M. Alam Road from Hussain Chowk to Main Boulevard, Gulberg, Lahore at the cost of Rs 404.460 million. 

(12) Construction of Flyover at Peshawar Road near Pirwadai, Rawalpindi at the cost of Rs 1617.992 million. 

(13) Construction of High Level Bridge Over River Jhelum at Langarwala Pattan to Sahiwal in Sargodha/Khushab District (Re-Construction of connecting road L=10 km) at the cost of Rs 302.810 million. 

(14) Construction of road from Qadirabad to Pindi Bhattian via Chak Chatta in District Hafizabad length=66.55 kms at the cost of Rs 715.588 million. 

(15) Widening/Improvement of Road from Adda Jahan Khan to Kotala Jam via 36 Wala Khokha & Samlan Wala Morr (Length 22.00 km) in District Bhakkar at the cost of Rs 252.406million. 

(16) Dualization of Road from Arif Wala to Bahawalnagar Road Reach Km No 24.00 to 40.93 km (length:16.93 km) District Bahawalnagar at the cost of Rs 569.239 million. 

(17) Widening/Improvement of Road from Bahawalpur Bypass to Chungi No 9 Multan length=5.21 Km in Multan City (Revised) at the cost of Rs 4217.986 million.

*6th Road Flyover work: Alternative traffic plan finalised, Rawalpindi*
RAWALPINDI: 
The city administration has finalised the traffic plan for the construction of Sixth Road Flyover, work on which is expected to formally begin on Monday following the groundbreaking ceremony on Sunday.

The Rawalpindi District Coordination Officer Saqib Zafar was given a briefing on the traffic plan during a meeting held at his office on Thursday.
According to the plan chalked out by the Rawalpindi City Traffic Police,* all signals on the Muree Road from Chandni Chowk to Stadium Road will remain close for 120 days &#8211; the estimated time for the project&#8217;s completion.*

During this period, traffic from Saddar to Faizabad would be diverted to Chandni Chowk, National Market, Saidpur Road, IJP Road and Double Road, while traffic in the opposite side would be shifted to Farooq-e-Azam Road, Kurri Road, rawal/guywala Chowk and Chandni Chowk.

It was also decided that the traffic police and Punjab highways would jointly prepare direction boards and banners on both sides of BB Road to guide commuters, while the Rawal Town Tehsil Municipal Administration has been directed to remove encroachments from Saidpur Road and Kurri Road.
In addition, people have been urged to cooperate with the police and concerned departments to ensure smooth traffic flow and the project&#8217;s timely completion.

The meeting also discussed the expansion of Chur Chowk Road and Pirwadhai Underpass.





*Peshawar Northern Bypass : Work to be completed within 3 months*
Federal Minister for Communications Dr Arbab Alamgir Khan has said that the work *on Peshawar Northern Bypass, which connects GT Road with Charsadda Road, would be completed within next three months while the road be opened for traffic.*

He expressed these views while addressing a meeting in National Highway Authority (NHA) office, attended by Member Provincial Assembly, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Malik Tamash Khan, officers of NHA and representatives of the contractor.

The minister said that all funds had been provided to the contractor and that there was no hindrance in the completion of project. He added that the NHA was following a policy wherein funds were being provided to the contractors well in time so that all projects could be completed.

MPA Malik Tamash, who was representing the area residents, said that people had great expectations from the project while its timely completion would benefit them to a great extent. He also raised the issue of payments to the landowners on which the federal minister assured that landowners to whom award had been given would soon be compensated.

*Federal Communications Minister Dr Arbab Alamgir Khan Khalil said that Peshawar Northern Bypass, worth Rs 12 billion, was a great project not only for Peshawar but also for the whole province. The construction of Phase-I of this project that runs from GT Road to Charsadda Road is in its final stages and tenders for Phase-II and Phase-III have already been floated.*
*
BRT Lahore updates:*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Defence regency and Center Point*


----------



## A.Rafay

Approaching Gujranwala Bypass Flyover from Lahore Side
Still under construction


----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction of Model Town underpass (6-9-2012)*

















*Lahore ring road*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Edevelop

Fortress Square, Lahore:










BRT, Lahore:

*Construction of Metro Bus Transit System for Lahore-Ferozepur Road Corridor, Erection of Escalators and Platform Screen Doors at MTS Stations Package-IX (Revised) at the cost of Rs 3,430.905 million.*


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Liberty square, Lahore*






*Karachi After Rain*





*Islamabad Safa Mall*




*E-parking system to be introduces in Islamabad*




*The design of the future Bangladesh Chancery in Islamabad
To be built in Diplomatic Enclave*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Murrer Chowk Undergroung Tunnel In Rawalpindi*





*ABDULLAH-PUR CHOWK UNDERPASS FAISALABAD*
Construction work on Underpass along Canal at Abdullahpur Chowk
Underpasses: 2 
Company : BARQI & NLC 
Completion :4 months
Cost : Rs. 1127.762 million.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*UBL tower karachi*









*Naya Nazimabad City - Karachi*












*NN Cricket stadium complete.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Safa Gold Mall, Islamabad.*


----------



## W.11

A.Rafay said:


> *NN Cricket stadium complete.*



wow, nice location


----------



## W.11

found some more pictures of NN


























Naya Nazimabad Ground Opening Match (Geo Report) - YouTube


----------



## A.Rafay

*Arbab Sikandar Khan Khaleel flyover,Peshawar*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | Creek City- Marina *


----------



## A.Rafay

*Bahria ICON Tower*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Flyover construction in Rawalpindi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Center point Update
Pics dated : 02/09/2012*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

*Alma Town Homes Islamabad - A project of Emaar*
Alma Town Homes is the project of Emaar. It is part of Canyon Views. ALMA townhomes of Alma is a true work of art. Whether 2-plex, 4-plex or 6-plex, they all display a warm and welcoming architectural theme, characterised by pitched roofs with decorative elements on the façades and cool shaded spaces. With additional touches such as wood finishing and intricate wrought ironwork, you might just believe that you have been transported to the shores of the Mediterranean. From your balcony, you will be able to look out over the natural surroundings just outside your door, while walkways and tracks invite you to enjoy an outdoor lifestyle.





Every townhome in Alma has been created with an exceptional eye for detail, inside and out. High-ceilings and a muted colour palette fill the living areas with a sense of spaciousness. Superb finishes, selected by the renowned design team, have been used in every area of the home, from the polished marble countertops in the designer kitchen to the glazed ceramic tiles and modern light fixtures. Whether 2-plex, 4-plex or 6-plex, the homes are equipped for air-conditioners, washing machines and gas cookers.








The townhomes have broadband internet access, a covered front yard, car parking for two vehicles and some townhomes feature a maid&#8217;s room. With 24-hour security, an electronic security system, fire alarm and strict access control, at Alma you&#8217;ll always live with a sense of safety and peace-of-mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*Rufi Margalla Hills - 11 Fl. E-11 Islamabad. *




updates:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*Gulberg Galleria Shopping Mall Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Pakistan: Karachi Dredging Project Begins Soon*




The dredging project at the Karachi fish harbour will begin soon, according to harbour sources.
This source announced that a tender has been floated to invite keen dredging firms and after evaluation the harbour dredging project should start immediately.
&#8220;It will be first dredging of the country chief fish harbour after 20 years as the channel&#8217;s bed has almost touched the lowest ever level with a further decrease,&#8221; the source concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Afza Altaf Flyover Karachi opened*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

^^ Great to see Solar lights.


----------



## Edevelop

*Cultural legacy: Mall&#8217;s historic architecture to be preserved*

By Rameez Khan
Published: September 11, 2012 






The preservation work will be executed by the EDO for municipal services with assistance from the EDO for works. PHOTO:FILE 
LAHORE: 

A project for the preservation of the facades of four historic buildings on The Mall has been approved and will begin soon, The Express Tribune has learnt.

A budget of Rs20 million has been approved for the project to revitalise the Shah Din building, which was built in 1910 and is partly owned by the National Insurance Company; the Ghulam Rasool building, which was built in 1916 and which houses Ferozsons book store; the Bawa Dinga Singh building, which was built in 1927 and is home to a Bata store; and Ahmad Mansion, originally known as Lakshmi Mansion, which dates back to 1927.

An initial Rs10 million for the project will be paid by the city government and the rest by the Punjab government. The preservation work will be executed by the executive district officer (EDO) for municipal services with assistance from the EDO for works. The Engineering and Consultancy Services of Punjab (ECSP) is acting as a consultant.

EDO (Municipal Services) Masood Tamana said that the Punjab government had approved the summary for the project a day ago. An initial summary was sent to the Punjab government and approved several weeks ago. A second summary, for the hiring of the ECSP as consultant, was submitted and approved later. A total of 169 buildings in the city have been declared special premises under the Punjab Special Premises Ordinance of 1985, which prohibits the destruction of the buildings or the installation of bill postings, neon signs and other kinds of advertisements.

Project architect Zahid Usman of the ECSP, who is also a lecturer at the National College of Arts, said the historic facades of the four buildings on The Mall would be restored, right down to the original light post designs. He said that the government should try to restore all the historical buildings in the city.

He said that it had initially been proposed that seven buildings be preserved owing to their historical significance and vulnerability. The government decided to exclude the Dayal Singh Mansion, Sir Ganga Ram building and General Insurance building from the initial list of structures to be restored because they were in decent shape for the time being.

Usman said that the first step of the project was to document the current condition of the buildings and collect the original design and maps and scan them to create a record. He said that this would take about a month for the four buildings.

&#8220;We will start the restoration from the end of October and it will take around four months. We have spoken to stakeholders and they are ready to cooperate in removing signboards,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Once it is finished, you should not be able to see the air-conditioners on the outside.&#8221;

Usman said that the ECSP would try to establish a resource centre containing a record of all the historical building in Lahore. &#8220;If any person wants to restore a building, they could get the record from the resource centre,&#8221; he said.

He said that The Mall was developed in the 1880s under the British, but there were buildings located there earlier. The Chief&#8217;s Court, now known as the High Court, has been there since the 1860s. The National College of Arts and the Lahore Museum were built in 1872 while the Governor&#8217;s House is a Mughal-era building. He said that there were over a thousand buildings in Lahore that had historical significance.

The city district government had earlier helped preserve and restore the facades of houses on the Food Street at Gowalmandi and has also done so with houses on the new Fort Road Food Street. The historic Pak Tea House at Neela Gumbad is also currently being restored.

Cultural legacy: Mall


----------



## arushbhai

Afza altaf flyover..... Why do these politicians think that "ye in kay baap ka mulk hai?" Afza altaf lolzzzzz. does she even know that pakistani exist? Has she ever visited pakistan? Has she contributed anything in pakistan? The flyover shouldve been named after the location it is in. For example, if the flyover is in Lyari, it should be called Lyari flyover. I am just giving you a really broad example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jinnah Terminal Flyover Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Another Mall in Lahore On MM Alam Road


----------



## A.Rafay

*Here are some Pics of Allahpur Underpass in Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Alma Town Homes Islamabad - A project of Emaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

There is so much development work going on in punjab. I am starting to think how are they getting all that money? Where are they getting it from? Have they brought a revolution in taxation system where they are getting the money from? I dont think they have but some how they punjab govt is loaded with cash these days. For example, in lahore, if you see garbage, or leaking sewerage near your house or anywhere, all you have to do is call and theyll come and fix it up for you. Also, the amount of flyovers, and roads being being all around punjab is just mind blowing


----------



## Musalman

Who is Afza Altaf?


----------



## A.Rafay

Musalman said:


> Who is Afza Altaf?


Altaf hussains Daughter!!!!
*Bad name Choice!!*


----------



## karan21

good to see development in Pakistan. Need to speed up the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

any one upload the pics of Islamic tower in II chundrigarh road??

i mean i just shocked to see the tall building even taller than saima tower suddenly on down town skyline....
& the solar panels on the top its really cool ...


----------



## v9s

arushbhai said:


> There is so much development work going on in punjab. I am starting to think how are they getting all that money? Where are they getting it from? Have they brought a revolution in taxation system where they are getting the money from? I dont think they have but some how they punjab govt is loaded with cash these days. For example, in lahore, if you see garbage, or leaking sewerage near your house or anywhere, all you have to do is call and theyll come and fix it up for you. Also, the amount of flyovers, and roads being being all around punjab is just mind blowing



Funded by drug money, thanks to the close links of the taliban to PML-N. Probably


----------



## arushbhai

v9s said:


> Funded by drug money, thanks to the close links of the taliban to PML-N. Probably



Lanaaaaattttt ap k moon pe.


----------



## arushbhai

v9s said:


> Funded by drug money, thanks to the close links of the taliban to PML-N. Probably



Lanaaaaattttt ap k moon pe.


----------



## W.11

afza altaf FO was opened long time ago, but nice pix

this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

arushbhai said:


> Lanaaaaattttt ap k moon pe.



You living in denial won't change the fact that the PML-N is in cahoots with terrorist organizations.

PML-N ne toh MQM ko bhi peechay chorh diya hai iss mamlay mey lol


----------



## Major Sam

v9s said:


> You living in denial won't change the fact that the PML-N is in cahoots with terrorist organizations.
> 
> PML-N ne toh MQM ko bhi peechay chorh diya hai iss mamlay mey lol



but in punjab no one have personal issues like bhatta khori, drugs scams with PML N. they done alot in punjab.


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Center point Karachi Taken on 16th Sep 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Boulevard Mall hyderabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Magnum Mall*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*luk-Pass Tunnel, District Quetta completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower project update


----------



## Baby Leone

Mr Javed said:


> any one upload the pics of Islamic tower in II chundrigarh road??
> 
> i mean i just shocked to see the tall building even taller than saima tower suddenly on down town skyline....
> & the solar panels on the top its really cool MashaAllah se...



any one???


----------



## arushbhai

v9s said:


> You living in denial won't change the fact that the PML-N is in cahoots with terrorist organizations.
> 
> PML-N ne toh MQM ko bhi peechay chorh diya hai iss mamlay mey lol


Altaf hussain must be your ultimate master. I can smell it.


----------



## A.Rafay

*flying over new Islamabad airport site*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

*1,500km roads will be built in Sindh: CM*
KARACHI , Sept 17: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah presided over a meeting at the CM&#8217;s House on Monday to review development schemes of 2012-13 of the works and services department. The chief minister stressed the need for establishing a road communication network in the province.

The road network would include ongoing schemes of road development, new road schemes, repair and maintenance of rain-hit roads and roads from farms to markets.

Mr Shah said Rs80 million had been allocated for each member of the provincial assembly for schemes in the road sector, provision of Sui gas or supply of electricity in villages.&#8212;APP
1,500km roads will be built in Sindh: CM | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Fortress Square Lahore*
Renders:




update:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Raza Sahni

Allah Bless to Pakistan & All of US... Yeah! we are on right path but our some activities are not good and in the interest of Pakistan as well as national security. We should understand all these issues and make some long - run strategies to resolves these problems. Pakistan is developing country, and all the developing countries are not good in their economies. We should establish our economy and taxation structure, and also remove the evil of bribery, corruption, mis-conduction...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## W.11

BRTS should be replicated in karachi with modifications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

WAQAS119 said:


>







It has been decided to install automated stairs (escalators) at MBTS bus stops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3422780 said:



> BRTS should be replicated in karachi with modifications


Agreed, Karachi can use something like that or a metro system, i hope politicians are thinking about it.


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Governor lays foundation stone of Ayesha Manzil flyover

KARACHI: 
Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad laid the foundation stone of the Ayesha Manzil flyover on Monday.
The 460-metre flyover at Sharae Pakistan would be completed in four months at an estimated cost of Rs377 million. The construction of flyover at this intersection would not only improve traffic flow but also save precious fuel and time of citizens, Ebad said.
Eight flyovers are to be built at the same time in Karachi with four on Sharae Pakistan. The governor directed the officials to work at the Ayesha Manzil flyover round the clock and immediately complete the service roads to be used in the traffic diversion plan. Both tracks will have three lanes each along with eight spans and 64 girders and 112 pillars. The traffic flow on Sharae Pakistan would improve with the completion of the flyover and it has been made sure that citizens are provided alternative routes before work is started, said Karachi Metropolitan Corporation Administrator Muhammad Hussain Syed.
The other three flyovers to be built at Sharae Pakistan are: one at the water pump Intersection at a cost of Rs493 million; the second near the Liaquatabad post office Intersection costing Rs472 million; and another near Teen Hatti Intersection at a cost of Rs266 million.
Published in The Express Tribune, September 18th, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

First karachi needs to be rescued from the transportation mafia.


----------



## W.11

Ibad opens fish aquarium at Korangi Zoo

Governor of Sindh Dr Ishratul Ibad Khan opened the biggest fish aquarium of Karachi in Landhi-Korangi Zoo on Tuesday. He was accompanied by KMC Administrator Muhammad Hussain Syed, Metropolitan Commissioner Matanat Ali Khan, Senior Director Culture, Sports and Recreation Muhammad Rehan Khan and other officers. The Fish Aquarium in Landhi-Korangi Zoo had been established with a cost of Rs 30million where colorful fishes of over 50 different species were kept in 48 glass aquariums and 90 percent of these fishes were imported from other countries. 

Governor of Sindh on this occasion stressing the need of providing more recreation and sports facilities with the infrastructure development works in the city expressed hope that the renovated Landhi-Korangi Zoo and Fish Aquarium would provide good recreation facilities to people in this area.

He said this being the second zoo in Karachi which had been renovated and more animals and birds inducted to make it more attractive and informative for the citizens. Senior Director Culture Sports and Recreation while giving briefing to Governor Sindh about Landhi-Korangi Zoo said that it was established in 1974 on a 7 acres piece of land. The construction of fish aquarium here started in 2004 and since then it was delayed.-PR

City&#8217;s biggest aquarium inaugurated

KARACHI, Sept 18: Displaying over 50 species of fish, mostly imported ones, the city&#8217;s biggest aquarium set up at a cost of over Rs30 million was inaugurated at the Landhi-Korangi zoo on Tuesday.

Sindh Governor Dr Ishartul Ibad, who inaugurated the aquarium, said that the renovated Landhi-Korangi Zoo and the fish aquarium would provide good recreation facilities to people in this area.

However, he said, there was a need for providing more recreation and sports facilities to the masses along with infrastructure development.

He called for induction of more animals and birds to make the city&#8217;s second zoo, which had been renovated (the first being the Karachi Zoo), more attractive and more informative.

Earlier, while briefing the governor about the Landhi-Korangi zoo, senior director of the culture, sports & recreation department Rehan Khan said it was established on seven acres in 1974.

Work on the construction of the aquarium that started in 2004 could not be completed for many years, he said, adding that it was only this year that construction work resumed and the facility was finally opened for the public on Tuesday.

He added that around 40 ponds were being developed here for fish breeding.

KMC Administrator Mohammad Hussain Syed said that the Landhi sports complex would also be completed this month to provide more sports facilities to people in Landhi and Korangi.

He added that a world-class football stadium would be built in the sports complex on Kashmir Road and the Sindh Snooker Academy would also start functioning this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Major gas field discovered in Pakistan | DAWN.COM

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-pakistan-a-pink-salt-spa/2012/09/18/75ea6d0c-ff7a-11e1-b153-218509a954e1_story.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak47

A.Rafay said:


> *flying over new Islamabad airport site*



Those moments when you land.. in the country you were born.. after 2-4 years.. are priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> *flying over new Islamabad airport site*


Looks huge, i love the design but putting two runways next to each other sounds/looks dumb, they could have put the terminal building between two runways.


----------



## SHAMK9

*Karachi Deep Water container terminal.

Reclaimed land, Break-waters.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*The Centaurus updates September*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*The Centaurus updates September*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samr23

SHAMK9 said:


> Not sure which 5 floor building you are talking about, the one above your comment? and no, they cant be labeled 'development' unless they are malls.



You guys need to think bigger to build bigger. All I see on this thread is small buildings and roads. Where are delhi size airports, supertalls, metros, monorails, power plants. This is what development is... 

India in last 5 yrs alone has built 50 new new airports. Lucknow airport looks better than Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

samr23 said:


> You guys need to think bigger to build bigger. All I see on this thread is small buildings and roads. Where are delhi size airports, supertalls, metros, monorails, power plants. This is what development is...
> 
> India in last 5 yrs alone has built 50 new new airports. Lucknow airport looks better than Islamabad.


There is a reason we are building a new islamabad airport and which small building are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> *The Centaurus updates September*



When are we expecting the the bigger tower to be completed by?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

samr23 said:


> You guys need to think bigger to build bigger. *All I see on this thread is small buildings and roads. Where are delhi size airports, supertalls, metros, monorails, power plants. This is what development is...
> *
> India in last 5 yrs alone has built 50 new new airports. Lucknow airport looks better than Islamabad.




Are you blind? small buildings and roads? lol do u even have roads or highways comparable to our Motorways? about Islamabad airport:











Now buzz off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys stop competing India to Pakistan it is insulting for both sides. You wouldn't compare India to Laos (similar Per capita income) wrt infrastructure. India and Paksitan have very different economies and different budgets- India is planning to spend $1.4 trillion USD on infrastructure in the next 7 years on infrastructure it is unfair to ask Pakistan to compete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

B-B Airport Islamabad:


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> When are we expecting the the bigger tower to be completed by?


Two years time I would say.


----------



## samr23

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys stop competing India to Pakistan it is insulting for both sides. You wouldn't compare India to Laos (similar Per capita income) wrt infrastructure. India and Paksitan have very different economies and different budgets- India is planning to spend $1.4 trillion USD on infrastructure in the next 7 years on infrastructure it is unfair to ask Pakistan to compete.



Well thats true, Pakistan can't be compared to India. India is now entering the next stage of development. A mature phase highrise boom, and middle class blast. Last 5 years we spent 425(target was 500)billion$ on infra. We can see the difference all across the country. While Pakistanis are busy construction roads and parks and ugly 5 floor building, India is building 12 metro rails in 12 different cities. Our high way construction last year was 5500 km and Pakistanis claim they have best highways in the world. Their tiny highway network is 8000km 

In next 5 yrs even if we are able to achieve 850 billion out of planned 1 trillion $, that would see high speed rails on many corridors, integerated townships and nmiz and metros running in over 30 cities of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys stop competing India to Pakistan it is insulting for both sides. You wouldn't compare India to Laos (similar Per capita income) wrt infrastructure. India and Paksitan have very different economies and different budgets- India is planning to spend $1.4 trillion USD on infrastructure in the next 7 years on infrastructure it is unfair to ask Pakistan to compete.





samr23 said:


> Well thats true, Pakistan can't be compared to India. India is now entering the next stage of development. A mature phase highrise boom, and middle class blast. Last 5 years we spent 425(target was 500)billion$ on infra. We can see the difference all across the country. While Pakistanis are busy construction roads and parks and ugly 5 floor building, India is building 12 metro rails in 12 different cities. Our high way construction last year was 5500 km and Pakistanis claim they have best highways in the world. Their tiny highway network is 8000km
> 
> In next 5 yrs even if we are able to achieve 850 billion out of planned 1 trillion $, that would see high speed rails on many corridors, integerated townships and nmiz and metros running in over 30 cities of India.



Cool it guys.


----------



## Edevelop

samr23 said:


> Well thats true, Pakistan can't be compared to India. India is now entering the next stage of development. A mature phase highrise boom, and middle class blast. Last 5 years we spent 425(target was 500)billion$ on infra. We can see the difference all across the country. While Pakistanis are busy construction roads and parks and ugly 5 floor building, India is building 12 metro rails in 12 different cities. Our high way construction last year was 5500 km and Pakistanis claim they have best highways in the world. Their tiny highway network is 8000km
> 
> In next 5 yrs even if we are able to achieve 850 billion out of planned 1 trillion $, that would see high speed rails on many corridors, integerated townships and nmiz and metros running in over 30 cities of India.



Good for you. Now leave us alone.

@ Topic and @other members who are interested:
I think this has been posted before but i just love it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samr23

Loluu are these airports or some rag tag richskaw stalls 




























loll lets see some real giants:
delhi: rated second best in world in its class.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsyNQ5UCDFU
Chennai airport new terminal




Hyderabad another rates second best in class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

samr23 said:


> Loluu are these airports or some rag tag richskaw stalls
> 
> loll lets see some real giants:
> delhi: rated second best in world in its class.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsyNQ5UCDFU
> Chennai airport new terminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyderabad another rates second best in class



You know you are making a fool out of yourself by clearly showing that you have no culture. What here in the pics you posted above shows difference between India and Hong Kong? Either you are not educated enough or you are effected by inferiority complex. An airport is an airport. Whether we make it modern or old, at least we make it feel like its in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samr23

cb4 said:


> You know you are making a fool out of yourself by clearly showing that you have no culture. What here in the pics you posted above shows difference between India and Hong Kong? Either you are not educated enough or you are effected by inferiority complex. An airport is an airport. Whether we make it modern or old, at least we make it feel like its in Pakistan.



Loll culture is shown inside airports. Do you see any dragon shaped airports in China?? all airports in the world wanna look modern. not such rag tag govt buildings like Pak has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Guys, stop trolling and let them post pics.


----------



## Karachiite

Bh!ndians pmsing again I see. Never forget the fact that you guys are merely guests on this forum. Take your bs to Bharat Rakshak or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v9s

arushbhai said:


> Altaf hussain must be your ultimate master. I can smell it.



Buddy, I don't like the MQM either.

I do appreciate the work that has been done by both parties, though i'm less forgiving of the PML-N due to its ties with terrorist groups.

The real reason why there's so much development happening in Lahore is that a huge chunk of Punjab's budget is diverted towards Lahore's development (apart from the drug money funds lol).


----------



## A.Rafay

This thread is ruined by indians,now im going to ruin the indian dev thread LOL


----------



## v9s

samr23 said:


> Well thats true, Pakistan can't be compared to India. India is now entering the next stage of development. A mature phase highrise boom, and middle class blast. Last 5 years we spent 425(target was 500)billion$ on infra. We can see the difference all across the country. While Pakistanis are busy construction roads and parks and ugly 5 floor building, India is building 12 metro rails in 12 different cities. Our high way construction last year was 5500 km and Pakistanis claim they have best highways in the world. Their tiny highway network is 8000km
> 
> In next 5 yrs even if we are able to achieve 850 billion out of planned 1 trillion $, that would see high speed rails on many corridors, integerated townships and nmiz and metros running in over 30 cities of India.



LOL.

Buddy i went to India in 2000, Delhi to be exact. The moment the stewardess opened the aircraft door, a pungent smell of excrement wafted through the air (i'm not kidding), and the whole airport smelled like that. The water fountain (water dispenser) was a kitchen sink and a glass chained to the wall. The roof of the floor we were on was breaking apart.

The thing i'm trying to say is that you had non-existent/absolutely crappy infrastructure back then, and now due to the recent economic boom you've had, your govt. obviously decided to invest in improving their shitty infrastructure. In comparison, Pakistan was MUCH MUCH better back then. We had the impressive roads and motorways back then, which you are just getting round to building.

So you're kind of an absolute idiot (chutia to be exact) to compare Pakistan, which is currently going through war-like conditions (and consequently a crappy economy), to India, which is going through an economic boom (and consequently, a development boom), right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Karachi Deep Water container terminal.
Reclaimed land, Break-waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore metro bus e-ticketing and bus scheduling system - arrived at Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB)





*MCB IT Center Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Some updates on Gharo/Jhimpir Wind Corridor!*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Some pics of Centuarus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

nice photos!






























Some more!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rs 2.56 billion allocated for forensic lab*


LAHORE: The Punjab government has allocated more than Rs 2.56 billion for the establishment of Lahore Forensic Science Laboratory. The government has also approved four development schemes at a cost of more than Rs 6.11 billion. The projects were approved at the 12th meeting of Provincial Development Working Party.

The approved development schemes included construction of Quran Complex and Seerat Academy near the shrine of Hazrat Mian Mir at a cost of Rs 515.42 million; establishment of farmers organisations under institutional reforms at a cost of more than Rs 1.42 billion; survey, documentation and preparation of master plan for the development and conservation of the historical town of Satgarah (Okara) at a cost of Rs 4.10 million and construction of flyover on GT Road in Gujranwala at a cost of more than Rs 4.17 billion.
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> *Rs 2.56 billion allocated for forensic lab*
> 
> 
> LAHORE: The Punjab government has allocated more than Rs 2.56 billion for the establishment of Lahore Forensic Science Laboratory. The government has also approved four development schemes at a cost of more than Rs 6.11 billion. The projects were approved at the 12th meeting of Provincial Development Working Party.
> 
> The approved development schemes included construction of Quran Complex and Seerat Academy near the shrine of Hazrat Mian Mir at a cost of Rs 515.42 million; establishment of farmers organisations under institutional reforms at a cost of more than Rs 1.42 billion; survey, documentation and preparation of master plan for the development and conservation of the historical town of Satgarah (Okara) at a cost of Rs 4.10 million and construction of flyover on GT Road in Gujranwala at a cost of more than Rs 4.17 billion.
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


This thread is about Images Of developements Not for news, Post them In Eco & Dev Section Of Pakistan Affairs.


----------



## Edevelop

Mirpur AJK:


----------



## Windjammer

*
Muslim Commercial Bank Lahore*


----------



## zip

Great pics ..another face of pakistan that does not makes in to headlines


----------



## SHAMK9

*Waste management to be outsourced in four districts*
LAHORE: 
*The solid waste management services in Rawalpindi, Sialkot, Gujranwala and Multan are set to be outsourced.*
The plan will be developed by the Urban Unit and Lahore Waste Management Company (LWMC) with the LWMC as a model.
A ceremony for signing agreements between the LWMC and the district managements shall be held today (Saturday) in the presence of the chief minister.
The Urban Unit has hired two coordinators for each city.
The work to outsource the SWM services shall be completed before December 2012. Selected companies will be on board by March 2013.
Published in The Express Tribune, September 15th, 2012. 
Lwmc consultancy: Waste management to be outsourced in four districts  The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

SHAMK9 said:


> *Waste management to be outsourced in four districts*
> LAHORE:
> *The solid waste management services in Rawalpindi, Sialkot, Gujranwala and Multan are set to be outsourced.*
> The plan will be developed by the Urban Unit and Lahore Waste Management Company (LWMC) with the LWMC as a model.
> A ceremony for signing agreements between the LWMC and the district managements shall be held today (Saturday) in the presence of the chief minister.
> The Urban Unit has hired two coordinators for each city.
> The work to outsource the SWM services shall be completed before December 2012. Selected companies will be on board by March 2013.
> Published in The Express Tribune, September 15th, 2012.
> Lwmc consultancy: Waste management to be outsourced in four districts &#8211; The Express Tribune



it will come 2 karachi soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*CAA weighs up sites for proposed Mirpur International Airport*
MIRPUR (AJK) - In response to the long-cherished demand of this city of millions of Kashmiri expatriates, preliminary work has been kicked off for linking Mirpur by air with rest of the world in the near future.

In this connection a 12-member experts&#8217; survey team of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) of Pakistan visited various locations for the selection of site for construction of the proposed Mirpur International Airport.In the light of an announcement at a congregation Kashmiri expatriates&#8217; in UK&#8217;s Bradford city by Shaheed Benazir Bhutto, President Asif Zardari has ordered for the construction of an international airport in Mirpur to facilitate millions of Kashmiri expatriates belong to Mirpur division. 

Former PM Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani had formally announced the construction of international airport in Mirpur during his visit to the city a few months ago. The survey team comprising senior experts visited various sites including Bhalwhara, Mangla, Jatlan and Kalri in outskirt of Mirpur to assess site for the proposed airport, official sources later told this scribe. The experts included Asif Uslam, Fazalur Rehman, Muhammad Anwar Khattak, Muhammad Madheer, Bashir Ahmed Sial, Hassan Haider, Touqeer Iqbal, Muhammad Ayaz Jadoon, Abdul Jabarr, Director Metrological Sahibzada Khan and Project Coordinator PIA Ina Mullah Bari. Earlier, the team attended a high level meeting chaired by Mirpur Division Commissioner Raja Amjad Pervez Ali Khan.

On the occasion, DC Masoodur Rehman briefed the team on various sites position coupled with the quality of land in broader technical prospective. The meeting The Divisional Commissioner apprised the team of the broader benefits of the construction of airport in Mirpur. *He told that the airport will benefit at least 3 million overseas Kashmiris, belonging to Mirpur division and settled in various parts of the world.*. The experts expressed satisfaction over the availability of required site for the construction of airport in Mirpur and resolved to move ahead for inking a feasibility report to this effect for execution of the project by the year end.


----------



## Edevelop

Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

> *Governor lays foundation stone of Ayesha Manzil flyover*
> The other three flyovers to be built at Sharae Pakistan are: one at the water pump Intersection at a cost of Rs493 million; the second near the Liaquatabad post office Intersection costing Rs472 million; and another near Teen Hatti Intersection at a cost of Rs266 million.



This is Shahrah-e-Pakistan, near Ayesha Manzil. This road is 5 lane on each side. 
This will be another Signal free corridor (Mazar-e-Quaid to M-9/ Sohrab goth) after these 4 new flyovers, already 3 flyover there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

A.Rafay said:


>



Taking all sort of the benefits in UK and investing in Mirpur. Nice biz sence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Skywalker said:


> Taking all sort of the benefits in UK and investing in Mirpur. Nice biz sence.



hahahahaha


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore:

Gulberg Main Boulevard:





Ferozpur road/ MBTS track from Arfa software tower:





Canal Road:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*8 Flyovers to be constructed at the same time in Karachi, 2 already U/C*
Governor laid the foundation stone of the second out of eight flyover.

Jinnah Terminal flyover and Ayesha manzil flyover.

Other flyovers to be simultaneously constructed included one at Nazimabad, Gulbahar, and Hotel Mehran, whose foundation stone would be shortly laid, said a KMC spokesman adding that work on the flyover near the Jinnah Terminal had been in progress for last several months.

The other three flyovers at Shahrah-e-Pakistan include a flyover near Water Pump intersection, flyover near Dak Khana intersection and the flyover near Teen Hatti intersection.


----------



## SHAMK9

AirBlue Lounge at JIA









UBL Lounge at JIA




CAA Lounge at JIA












Runway Lounge at JIA


----------



## Baby Leone

am loving the competition of development between Karachi, Lahore, & other punjab cities i hope other cities from KP, Balochistan & Sindh also come up with huge development....


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore MBTS work in progress near Government College.*





*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Zero point interchange In Islamabad*










*DHA City Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Faisalabad*




*Extension of Bridge on CANAL Near Jhall chowk*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Three flyovers On Sharae Pakistan renders*
The other three flyovers to be built at Sharae Pakistan are: Ayesha Manzil flyover, second at the water pump Intersection at a cost of Rs493 million; third near the Liaquatabad post office Intersection costing Rs472 million; and another near Teen Hatti Intersection at a cost of Rs266 million.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Flyover at Jinnah Terminal Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS*

































*Some More Pics:*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi: Citi-Tech Tower*
*Garden Road, Karachi,*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Ali Trade Center LAHORE's Tallest Building*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*World Trade Center ISLAMABAD*
September:


----------



## A.Rafay

*Com3 Towers Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Model Town Underpass Lahore*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS
Near Muslim Town Flyover
Qaddafi Stadium Side*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Tricon Corporate Office LAHORE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI Bahria Town Tower*

























*Center Point *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rawalpindi: Attock Oil Refinery Head Office
Newly Constructed*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction of Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas dual carriageway*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Safa gold mall ISlamabad*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
There are 3 flyover under-construction at the same time on Shahrah-e-Pakistan. 4th flyover will be Teen hatti flyover.*




Construction (Pic) of Flyover on Dhakhana Intersection


----------



## W.11

any updates of karachi hyderabad motorway?


----------



## A.Rafay

^^^ LOL i thought no one is coming on this "useless" thread except me, You dont come here often, What you have to do with the updates? 
No one updates this thread besides me, go find updates yourself if you and others care!


----------



## W.11

A.Rafay said:


> ^^^ LOL i thought no one is coming on this "useless" thread except me, You dont come here often, What you have to do with the updates?
> No one updates this thread besides me, go find updates yourself if you and others care!



thats very rude, i come here very often and regularly to read it


----------



## W.11

Governor chairs meeting to review mega development projects


21 September 2012 0 views No Comment
Karachi, September 21, 2012 (PPI-OT): Sindh Governor Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan on Thursday chaired a high level meeting to discus and review the progress on Federal Government funded mega development projects in the province and the municipal schemes of the city. The Governor directed the concerned agencies to expedite the work on the projects and schemes.

The meeting discussed in detail the Lyari Expressway Resettlement Project (LERP), K-4 Water Supply scheme and S-3 Sewerage scheme of the city, Karachi Circular Railways (KCR) System, Karachi Mass Transit system, Scheme-33 aimed to improve infrastructure in the city, Motorway between Karachi and Hyderabad (M-9).

Besides Senator Sughra Imam who has been appointed as Focal Person on the Federal Government funded development projects in the provinces, Federal Minister for Overseas Pakistanis Dr.Farooq Sattar, Sindh Ministers Syed Murrad Ali Shah, Aga Siraj Durrani, Sharjeel Inam Memon, Dr. Saghir Ahmed, Members of National Assembly, and senior officers representing different Federal and Provincial departments attended this important meeting.

The Governor said that President Asif Ali Zardari and Prime Minister Raja Pervaiz Ashraf wanted execution/completion of these mega development projects and the municipal schemes on the schedule. They are taking personal interest in these projects. For due pursuance and monitoring aimed at the earliest possible completion of these projects, they have appointed Senator Sughra Imam as the Focal Person, he said. He said that these projects would prove very beneficial not only for Karachi but for the entire country.

The Governor directed to start work on Lyari Expressway Settlement Project within a week. He ordered the concerned the agencies/departments to immediately remove all the hindrances in this way. He said that delay in execution of this project has caused constant increase in its cost.

*He also ordered to immediately start the work on Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9). As per directives of President Asif Ali Zardari, the work on this project should be carried on fast track so that the people can benefit from it, he added*.

The Governor also directed to remove the remaining encroachment on the track of Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) on emergency basis. He ordered the Commissioner Karachi to daily submit the report in this regard. He asked the Pakistan Railways authorities to keep regular contact with JICA, a doner agency of Japan for the funds released so that the work could be carried out according to the plan.

Dr.Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan praised Senator Sughra Imam for taking keen interest ahttp://ppinewsagency.com/66468/nd regularly pursing the progress in this regard. Senator Sughra Imam underlined the need for practical steps for timely completion of the projects. She also proposed that Sindh Government should formally request the Federal Government for finance and other support, if required.

*this is the one weak old news and governor has ordered to immediately start it, but, god knows if the work has even started or not*


----------



## A.Rafay

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3448180 said:


> thats very rude, i come here very often and regularly to read it



I mean no offence to you too, Just no body was updating this thread and somebody made it sticky so that it will remain Hidden in those other sticky threads and nobody was checking it from days, and i didnt found any update on mototway!

BTW
But this is not a Reading Or news thread its a Picture thread and discussion, Post pics of project if you have or find any.


----------



## A.Rafay

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3448191 said:


> *this is the one weak old news and governor has ordered to immediately start it, but, god knows if the work has even started or not*



Heres the update on this but they are suggesting to build a Expressway Instead Of a motorWay!
http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...s-development-news-updates-3.html#post3448282


----------



## A.Rafay

*Motorways of pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

this is so bullshitt, motorway should be built, motorway will have some high quality standard roads and proper infra and system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

A.Rafay said:


> *Motorways of pakistan*



i think this map is very old as Faisalabad and peshawar sections are already built currently multan-faislabad section is under construction. so total complete is 367+155+53 and under construction 243Km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*CP new pic*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> *Motorways of pakistan*



What a shame. Balochistan should get these basic things....


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> *Motorways of pakistan*


How old is this? because there are way more highways than this in Pakistan

*Construction of up to 50-storey buildings in Islamabad okayed*
Muhammad Anis
Friday, September 28, 2012


Islamabad

The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has reached an agreement with the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) for the construction of high-rise buildings up to 50 storeys in the metropolis.

CDA Chairman Farkhand Iqbal termed the agreement a major breakthrough for future vertical development of Islamabad with minimum use of land.

As per agreement between the CDA and CAA, the permitted height of buildings would range between 150 and 550 feet that varies at different locations. It means that developers would be able to construct up to 50-storey buildings.

Currently, The Centaurus, an under-construction high-rise project, which comprise four skyscrapers, including 41-storey seven-star hotel, is the highest structure in the federal capital. The structure of three towers of offices and residential apartments had already been erected. The entire project is targeted to be completed by the end of 2014.

In the past, the CAA had raised objections over some under-construction high-rise buildings in Islamabad, including a hotel, adjacent to the

Jinnah Convention Centre.

The CDA chairman said that from Kashmir Highway up to Margalla Hills, the CAA has set the height limit of 550 feet. &#8220;The CAA officials proposed to us that all high-rise projects should be referred to them when required but we asked them to resolve the issue once and for all,&#8221; he said.

The top CDA official said that in view of shortage of land, the residents of the federal capital would witness vertical development, both residential and commercial.

He said that the prime minister has in principle agreed with a

proposal of the CDA on the construction of high-rise buildings on

both sides of Islamabad Highway from Zero Point to Koral Chowk

and Kashmir Highway.

The CDA chairman, however, was not happy over the hurdles, which he has been facing in accomplishing his development plans. &#8220;We have not asked for any money from the government but still we face problems in implementation of development projects,&#8221; he said adding that all targets could be achieved if hurdles were not created in his way.

He said that files of development plans and other proposals fail to reach the prime minister. &#8220;If bureaucratic hurdles are removed, I will be able to start and complete many development plans,&#8221; he said. However, he said that the prime minister was very positive in resolving problems of the civic body.


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Diagrams Of karachi
Ocean Towers 119m , MCB Tower 116m , Centre Point 108m*







SHAMK9 said:


> How old is this? because there are way more highways than this in Pakistan



This is only about motoways Not highways/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> *Construction of up to 50-storey buildings in Islamabad okayed*
> .



can you pls put that news in pakistan infrastructure section of eco & dev. It doesnt suits here as this is about pics And videos section only.


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> This is only about motoways Not highways/


Correct me if im wrong, aren't both the same thing? and if not, there are many new motorways, im quite sure that map is old.


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> Correct me if im wrong, aren't both the same thing? and if not, there are many new motorways, im quite sure that map is old.



No they are not the same thing! This pic may be old but still many motorways are still not complete.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorways_of_Pakistan


----------



## A.Rafay

*CONSTRUCTION OF UNDERPASS AT MODEL TOWN MORR Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Canal Road (City Area)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*METRO BUS TRANSIT SYSTEM "FLYOVER AT MAO COLLEGE TO BHATTI CHOWK LAHORE" Update*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Arfa Karim IT City (AKITC), Karachi*





The IT Department Govt. of Sindh, Pakistan, is dedicating the IT Media City Karachi to Pakistan&#8217;s youngest Microsoft Ceritified Professional (MCP), Arfa Karim.
The City will encompass a modern/world class media city in Karachi on 200 acres of land at Link Road between Super Highway and the National Highway. Besides having a strategic location, with accessibility to the Education City, DHA city and road networks, AKITC Karachi will serve as a Hub for IT Specialists & Graduates to avail.
With all IT facilities with ONE boundary, AKITC aims to become the regions center for Information & Communication Technology (ICT) park, hosting both global and regional companies. AKITC offers an environment of world class Communications Technology, Eco-friendly infrastructure and Community & Administrative facilities.
The IT Department Govt. of Sindh, Pakistan, welcomes businesses to develop, innovate and grow in AKITC, and enjoy 100% business ownership, rich networking opportunities, industry building programs and government services.

*Progress:*
Land has been allotted & work at site is under progress

Master plan will be completed by June 2012

The ITC Management Company will be formed by September 2012

Road Shows, Seminars & Conferences - 2012 - 2013

Public-Private partnership offerings for investors - 2012

*Design Concept*




*Bird-Eye View of Phase-I & II*





*28-09-2012-Bird-Eye View of Phase-I & II*





*BIRD&#8217;S EYE VIEW OF ENTRANCE*





*PRESPECTIVE VIEW OF ENTRANCE*





*BIRD&#8217;S EYE VIEW CITY SQAURE*





*VIEW OF CITY SQAURE*





*PRESPECTIVE CITY SQAURE*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Location*





*Indicative Master Plans*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Karachi Buildings Skyline Diagram Aerial View


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*new ISB airport update*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Updates*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## karan21

Good to see some development happening in Pakistan. Every country has to first build basic infrastructure like roads, ports, rails, schools and then comes the infra boom stage when millions move into cities make them go super tall, build metros and high speed rails. I am sure Pakistan will enter that stage in about 7-10 yrs given a stable govt and good credit ratings. I am sure Pakistan can be next dubai and a heaven for real estate investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport Update*
Under-Pass # 3












Underpass 2


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE, Ali Trade Center*













*Lahore, Aiwan-e-Quaid-e-Azam
*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore road repairment*


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Thokar Niaz Beg Bus stand In Lahore*


----------



## W.11

KARACHI Harbour Crossing Bridge






proposed bridge


----------



## Edevelop

KKH upgradation Hunza-Khunjerab portion







Islamabad: Work on the under-construction Centaurus complex in Islamabad might just speed up after progress was made last week on a power grid station required for the project.
Source: http://tribune.com.pk/story/444999/one-less-hiccup-centaurus-grid-station-gets-green-light/


----------



## W.11

solar panels plus LED lights on a flyover coneccting SITE with nazimbad


----------



## SHAMK9

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3456819 said:


> KARACHI Harbour Crossing Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proposed bridge


Hopes are still high for this bridge, I heard its already under construction, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## W.11

SHAMK9 said:


> Hopes are still high for this bridge,* I heard its already under construction, can anyone confirm this?*



noop........... only deep water container terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3459314 said:


> noop........... only deep water container terminal


Isn't it part of the deep water container terminal project?


----------



## A.Rafay

^^^ The bridge is part of Hawksbay Developement Scheme, It will connect hawksbay With clifton karachi via shorter route, There is big Project Proposed, Heres it:


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*This video may be old but heres it*


----------



## Baby Leone

A.Rafay said:


> Karachi Buildings Skyline Diagram Aerial View



Telecom tower islamabad looks taller than even MCB Karachi with Antena, BTW any info how is much is the height of Bahria town tower Karachi its rises to almost 25 floors & still rising i guess...& seems taller than 100 M ny idea?


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


>


Looks very amazing, i hope it gets built.


----------



## SHAMK9

*Lahore Ring Road Package 11*


----------



## SHAMK9

*Lahore Ring Road Package 11*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lyari ExpressWay Work on Removing enchrochments REsumed*





This is the part where they are removing encroachments and will connect existing portion with this part of bridge over Shahrah-e-Pakistan near teen hatti.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Center Point Karachi 26-Sep-2012*





*State Life Tower isl*


----------



## W.11

the lyari expressway has a beautiful view of the lyari river, but the sad reality that the river is so much polluted that you can even have the bad smell of the river while travelling on the road, the river needs to be purified, there should be several treatment plants, all the karachi's industrial waste is dumped on the river which is very sad, long time ago the marine life existed on this river, karachi has been truely blessed with every thing, mountain rivers, sea etc, we should be responsible enough to care for our sorroundings

hopefully with the completion of this, the projects will be launched to develop these areas and the river, then we can have canal boats running over them in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

^^^





*Centaurus Update *


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

Saima Bridgeview Luxury Apartments, Karachi completed.


----------



## arushbhai

^^^ Building looks good in the render. The balconies look round shaped. But the real buildings look like they are straight from the 60s.


----------



## A.Rafay

*6th road flyover Construction In Rawalpindi
*
























Pedestrian overhead bridge on Muree road between Chandni chowk flyoover and 6th road flyover


----------



## A.Rafay

Service roads and Flyover at Chandni chowk:


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore bypass/GT road interchange (8-10-2012)*


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Metro Bus:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Germany to invest in solar power*

LAHORE, Oct 6: A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed between the Punjab government and Germany&#8217;s solar power project development firm in Berlin, says a handout issued here on Saturday. 

According to the MoU, the German firm will work on a mega project for generation of solar energy in Punjab.

Representatives of the German firm accompanied by a high-level delegation will pay a visit to Punjab in November to launch a solar energy project.

Terming the signing of MoU a welcome step, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said vast opportunities of investment in solar energy sector existed in Pakistan, especially in Punjab.

He called upon the German companies to assist Pakistan in finding new and sustainable methods for acquiring energy and said the German technology was unprecedented in the field of solar energy throughout the world.

Sharif said the Punjab government would extend maximum possible facilities and incentives to German companies.

Extending invitation to the German energy companies for making investment in Punjab, the chief minister said large opportunities of electricity generation existed in Punjab. &#8220;Although we have more than 500 million ton coal reserves, yet Pakistan&#8217;s industrial and agricultural production along with its economy is getting severely affected due to energy crisis.&#8221;

Germany to invest in solar power | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

^^^^May i remind you that this is a multimedia thread, And BTW i have already posted that news in eco & dev Section Yesterday!


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> ^^^^May i remind you that this is a multimedia thread, And BTW i have already posted that news in eco & dev Section Yesterday!



Chill man. If you check out the Indian development thread here, even they have been pretty open.


----------



## Baby Leone

am mostly intrested in tall buildings....nyone know abt a building in Tariq Road names Bahria Town Tower its huge U/C building currently 25 floors are being built....nyone know any details abt this building like height in metres etc....?


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> Chill man. If you check out the Indian development thread here, even they have been pretty open.



They are around 50 to 100 members regularly posting pics whereas here only 5 or 4 guys post pics and discussions is very rare, keep posting and have a good time!


----------



## A.Rafay

Mr Javed said:


> am mostly intrested in tall buildings....nyone know abt a building in Tariq Road names Bahria Town Tower its huge U/C building currently 25 floors are being built....nyone know any details abt this building like height in metres etc....?


Its 100 m (328 ft) Also known as orbit center, officially there are 24 floors i think,


----------



## A.Rafay

*Borh Wala Chowk, Allama Iqbal Road Lahore*


----------



## A.Rafay

Fountain after renovation infront of STC Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore









*FAISALABAD: 
The Abdullahpur underpass will be completed within four months at a cost of Rs1.08 billion.*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*ArcelorMittal to supply more than 2,000 tonnes of steel for Pakistans tallest skyscraper
*
ArcelorMittal will supply 2,000 tonnes of steel beams and 72,000sqm of decking for the Bahria Icon Tower in Karachi.
The 2.8m order was signed in early September and the first delivery of beams is planned for November 2012.
At 260m high and with 62 floors, the Bahria Tower will become the tallest building in Pakistan when completed in 2014.
Several ArcelorMittal teams worked together to make the project a reality. The order was taken by DSTC, part of Distribution Solutions projects division. Supply is being coordinated by Jean Philippe Patesson - global offer sales within Construction Projects, Distribution Solutions International. Local operations were managed by Theodore Mantho, DSTC project manager.
The 2,000 tonnes of W beams will come from ArcelorMittals Long Carbon operations in Luxembourg, through ArcelorMittal International, with 72,000sqm of Cofrastra 56 decking supplied by ArcelorMittals Construction France mill in Contrisson. Production of Cofrastra decking is expected to start in October 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore BRT:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Lahore is witnessing one of the highest development rate in the history of pakistan and india combined. New flyovers, BRTs, roads carpeting, underground tunnels, pedestrian bridges, renevation, etc. There is just too much going on in lahore. Many people are also protesting but those narrow minded only look at their today. They have forgotten how all these developments are going to help them and above all THEIR CHILDREN in future. People in pakistan have forgotten to give sacrifices, they want everything today, and leave nothing for tomorrow. These projects will help lahore in the future. InshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnmolSingh

nice to see less discussed side of Pakistan


----------



## Edevelop

'Pedestrian Underpass' Muslim Town: Lahore:


----------



## A.Rafay

*Model Town Underpass*




























Work is going on faster in lahore underpases and BRTs

In karachi there are also four flyovers underconstruction on same road at same time and 8 flyovers in all city!


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> Lahore is witnessing one of the highest development rate in the history of pakistan and india combined. New flyovers, BRTs, roads carpeting, underground tunnels, pedestrian bridges, renevation, etc. There is just too much going on in lahore. Many people are also protesting but those narrow minded only look at their today. They have forgotten how all these developments are going to help them and above all THEIR CHILDREN in future. People in pakistan have forgotten to give sacrifices, they want everything today, and leave nothing for tomorrow. These projects will help lahore in the future. InshaAllah



In Punjab, its not just Lahore but also Multan, Faislabad, and Rawalpindi. They too are getting Flyovers, Solar Street Lights, Roads, Waste Management organizations, A/C Buses, Medical Colleges, and etc...


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> In Punjab, its not just Lahore but also Multan, Faislabad, and Rawalpindi. They too are getting Flyovers, Solar Street Lights, Roads, Waste Management organizations, A/C Buses, Medical Colleges, and etc...



karachi too is developing, Thanks to MQM or those ganjas Shahs are of no use, Puppets of zardari only there for looting!!


----------



## A.Rafay

*Metro bus service to give modern era to transport system: Shahbaz*




Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said that the metro bus service would give a new modern era to the transport system of Lahore with affordable and rapid transport facilities.
Visiting the Metro Bus Service Project site on Sunday, he said that the metro bus service project will soon be opened for the general public, with a very affordable fare which will be within the reach of every common man, he added.
Shahbaz stated that that the metro bus service will be completely free of cost for the people in the first four month, as the service resumes its service.
He observed that the modern service of metro bus service will revolutionize the transport system in Lahore with giving it a new identity.
The Chief Minister directed the DG LDA to consider the project of making Qurtaba Chowk interchange signal-free from every aspect, and sought a report within 24 hours.


----------



## Edevelop

Planning and development: Rs3.1 billion funding approved for rapid bus

LAHORE: 
The Provincial Development Working Party has approved funding for six development schemes for the Punjab, including Rs3,156.632 million for the Metro Bus Service. The money will be spent on building escalators and platform screen doors at bus stops, according to the title of the project.
The PDWP also approved funding of Rs4,459.021 million for the other five projects at its 15th meeting of the fiscal year, presided over by Planning and Development Board Chairman Javaid Aslam.
These schemes include a project for the rehabilitation of the 41.8km Gujranwala-Hafizabad road at a cost of Rs1,772.092 million; the widening and improvement of the 33.07km Qaziabad MM Road to Nawan Kot in Layyah district at a cost of Rs403.399 million; the widening and improvement of the Khushab-Muzaffargarh road (the 83.82km section from the Jhang district boundary to Muzaffargarh) at a cost of Rs2,263.785 million; a feasibility study and design review (PC-II) for the Leh Expressway in Rawalpindi at a cost of Rs14.745 million; and a feasibility study and planning and design review (PC-II) for a waste water treatment plant at Awan Chowk in Gujranwala at a cost of Rs5 million.
Planning and Development Secretary Arif Anwar Baloch also attended the meeting.

Planning and development: Rs3.1 billion funding approved for rapid bus &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Abingdonboy

A.Rafay said:


> *Metro bus service to give modern era to transport system: Shahbaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said that the metro bus service would give a new modern era to the transport system of Lahore with affordable and rapid transport facilities.
> Visiting the Metro Bus Service Project site on Sunday, he said that the metro bus service project will soon be opened for the general public, with a very affordable fare which will be within the reach of every common man, he added.
> Shahbaz stated that that the metro bus service will be completely free of cost for the people in the first four month, as the service resumes its service.
> He observed that the modern service of metro bus service will revolutionize the transport system in Lahore with giving it a new identity.
> The Chief Minister directed the DG LDA to consider the project of making Qurtaba Chowk interchange signal-free from every aspect, and sought a report within 24 hours.





cb4 said:


> LAHORE:
> The Provincial Development Working Party has approved funding for six development schemes for the Punjab, including Rs3,156.632 million for the Metro Bus Service. The money will be spent on building escalators and platform screen doors at bus stops, according to the title of the project.
> The PDWP also approved funding of Rs4,459.021 million for the other five projects at its 15th meeting of the fiscal year, presided over by Planning and Development Board Chairman Javaid Aslam.
> These schemes include a project for the rehabilitation of the 41.8km Gujranwala-Hafizabad road at a cost of Rs1,772.092 million; the widening and improvement of the 33.07km Qaziabad MM Road to Nawan Kot in Layyah district at a cost of Rs403.399 million; the widening and improvement of the Khushab-Muzaffargarh road (the 83.82km section from the Jhang district boundary to Muzaffargarh) at a cost of Rs2,263.785 million; a feasibility study and design review (PC-II) for the Leh Expressway in Rawalpindi at a cost of Rs14.745 million; and a feasibility study and planning and design review (PC-II) for a waste water treatment plant at Awan Chowk in Gujranwala at a cost of Rs5 million.
> Planning and Development Secretary Arif Anwar Baloch also attended the meeting.
> 
> Planning and development: Rs3.1 billion funding approved for rapid bus  The Express Tribune



When will this be completed? And what buses are to be used?


----------



## American Pakistani

I wanna hear more news of Industrial developments.

Pakistan need industries/companies/enterprenours that are 100% Pakistani owned having their branches/plants in US/Europe etc which would import Raw material from these Pakistani plants & finish the product in US/Europe as well as Pakistan, this will increase exports from Pakistan & on the same time give great opportunity to other Pakistani Companies for their name & origin to be trusted. What say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Abingdonboy said:


> When will this be completed? And what buses are to be used?



The first Green line is expected to be completed by the end of December. The buses are from China and Turkey:

From China :





From Turkey: ? ---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Under-construction flyover to be completed by December


Karachi

The Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) has said that the under-construction flyover being built near the Jinnah Terminal would be completed in December and would then be opened for vehicular traffic.

This was stated by KMC Administrator Muhammad Hussain Syed on Saturday while chairing a meeting to review the development works related to various under-construction flyovers in the city.

The KMC chief said that the work orders had been issued for constructing the Mehran Hotel Underpass to make Sharea Faisal signal-free for vehicular traffic and development works in this connection would soon be launched.

He said that developments works related to four flyovers being built on various traffic intersections of Shahrah-e-Pakistan related to corridor-V, had been started. He said that the ground-breaking of the flyover to be built on Nazimabad Chowrangi, would be performed in the current month.

The KMC administrator said that the construction material being used in development works related to under-construction flyovers, should be of international standard.

Briefing on the occasion, KMCs Director-General Technical Services Altaf G Memon said that the flyover being built on the Water Pump traffic intersection would be 460 metres long, having eight spans, 64 girders, 12 piles.

This flyover, costing around Rs493.95 million, would facilitate the traffic coming from Sohrab Goth, Gulberg, Azizabad, North Nazimabad, North Karachi, areas of the city.

The flyover being built on Ayesha Manzil traffic intersection would cost around Rs377 million and it would also be 460 metres long. The flyovers would have three lanes on both sides, having eight spans, 64 girds, and 112 piles. The flyover would facilitate the traffic coming from Sohrab Goth, Nazimabad, and Yaseenabad.

The flyover being built on the Dakhana Chowrangi intersection would have three lanes on both sides and it would facilitate the traffic coming from Teen Hatti to Liaquatabad. The flyover would be 460 metres long and it would cost around Rs369.978 million.

The flyover being built on the busy traffic intersection of Teen Hatti would cost around Rs266.65 million and it would facilitate the traffic emerging from Lasbela, Liaquatabad, Martin Road, Pir Colony, Sharea Faisal, Gulshan-e-Iqbal.

Source PDF


----------



## Edevelop

^^ Great keep them coming


----------



## A.Rafay

Model Town Underpass


----------



## Baby Leone

A.Rafay said:


> Its 100 m (328 ft) Also known as orbit center, officially there are 24 floors i think,



THE BUILDING HAV ALREADY RISES TO ABT 105 M & 25 FLOORS ARE ALREADY BUILT & THE COLUMNS ARE UP FOR 26 FLOORS IT SEEMS TO HAVE ARROUND 27 OR 28 FLOORS IN TOTAL BUT DONT KNOW ABT THE HEIGHT.....
P.S: I SEE THIS BUILDING EVERY DAY WHEN I GO FROM SHARA-E-FAISAL


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore BRT:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Construction of Model Town underpass


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Updates: Construction of Abdullahpur chowk underpass Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Is the model town underpass for the BRT or for the normal traffic? I am kinda tired of seeing new flyovers being built just for the BRT. I think the flyovers should accommodate the traffic because traffic is a bigger problem


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore BRT Progress:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnmolSingh

there are pics only from brt and under construction flyovers. Is this the only project currently going on ???


----------



## Baby Leone

A.Rafay said:


>



when ever i see tht much huge development in lahore, the situation of Karachi comes in my mind during 2004/5/6/7 when huge development was going on at the same time every where & the life was like hell but now the life is more than comfortable thn before with most of the projects completed since 2008. Now its time tht Lahore peoples show some patience we understand how much troubles they are facing now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Mr Javed said:


> when ever i see tht much huge development in lahore, the situation of Karachi comes in my mind during 2004/5/6/7 when huge development was going on at the same time every where & the life was like hell but now the life is more than comfortable thn before with most of the projects completed since 2008. Now its time tht Lahore peoples show some patience we understand how much troubles they are facing now



In karach Many New projects are Under construction but we dont get pics like lahore, they dont take pics of projects often only when M.Kamal was incharge! there are now 8 or 9 flyovers and underpasses projects taking place! you should go and see!

*LAhore BRTS update*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Kot Lakhpat Bridge*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: October 17 &#8211; A view of construction work underway in full swing on Asha Manzil flyover during development work in the Provincial Capital City.*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Work on Lowari Tunnel restarts
*
*CHITRAL, Oct 18: After about three year, work on the under-construction Lowari Tunnel has started again, it was learnt here on Thursday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Serious question: Does anyone know why Old lahore is being ignored for developments? All these new flyovers, underpasses, padestarian bridges, road carpeting is happening in new lahore. Old lahore (Minar-e-pakistan area, baadshahi masjid area, and few other neighboring areas). I am looking at this model town underpass and I am thinking, old lahore needs 20 of these underpasses right now. Every intersection is packed with traffic and there is not a single flyover there. Not a single flyover or underpass. Show me one flyover or underpass in old lahore near minar-e-pakistan.


----------



## karan21

hahaha Good to see that the construction in Pakistan is same or more messy than Indian. Mud, iron rods and bricks all over the roads, kids playing in that, cranes and construction machinery all over, no safety procedures followed and between all that 24/7 running traffic.  We are true hamsayas .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*multan road development*


----------



## A.Rafay

*SONA TOWER *
Salient Features of SONA Tower
- Centrally air-conditioned building through dual fired absorption chillers.
- 3 MW electric power supply from IESCO and standby diesel generators.
- Intelligent fire detection and protection system
- Card access system and CCTV security surveillance
- Public address and VOIP system
- Building management system for central monitoring and control of services.
- 5 high speed elevators + 1 capsule lift.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Some work in progress on a 12 floor building infront of Gaddafi stadium


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalmah chowk bus station and pedestrian underpass exit*





















Gaddafi stadium bus station


----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction of Jinnah terminal flyover Karachi*


----------



## Musalman

arushbhai said:


> Serious question: Does anyone know why Old lahore is being ignored for developments? All these new flyovers, underpasses, padestarian bridges, road carpeting is happening in new lahore. Old lahore (Minar-e-pakistan area, baadshahi masjid area, and few other neighboring areas). I am looking at this model town underpass and I am thinking, old lahore needs 20 of these underpasses right now. Every intersection is packed with traffic and there is not a single flyover there. Not a single flyover or underpass. Show me one flyover or underpass in old lahore near minar-e-pakistan.


 Niazi Interchange of ring road is near minar pakistan. Plus from Ichra to Ravi elevated bus way for BRT is in old Lahore

BTW I agree that model town like underpasses are needed in old lahore


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction work at the New Terminal Building of Multan International Airport*










Solar LED Area Flood Lights in Badin Sep3, 2012









*Lowari Tunnel project will be completed within three years'
*
Federal Minister for Communication Dr Arbab Alamgir Khan Khalil said on Thursday that the lowari tunnel project would be completed at a cost of Rs 18 billion within the stipulated period of three years, saying that the construction work was being carried with full swing on the mega-development project. 

Talking to reporters, during a visit on site to the project, he rejected the negative propaganda by political forces regarding the Lowari tunnel scheme, and said that the government was giving top priority to this national projection this occasion, General Manager NHA Luwari Tunnel Colonel Retired Suleman, Project Director Habeeb-ur-Rehman and Country Director SAMBU Oh Sunghoon and other high officials were also present. 

The Federal Minister said that the PPP-government had taken proactive steps for the development of the country as a whole, particularly in the northern districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, including district Chitral. "We want to remove the sense of deprivation among the underprivileged areas of the country", he maintained. 

He stated that the Prime Minister Raja Pervaiz Ashraf planned to visit the district Chitral very soon, saying that Chitral was the hub of the PPP and had a stronghold in this region. He said that the party would be further strengthened in district Chitral, adding that the PPP would give more attention and extend support to honest workers and real followers of Quaid-e-Awan Shaheed Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto and Shaheed Benazir Bhutto. Dr Alamgir said that after completion of the mega Lowari Tunnel scheme it would usher a new era of development in multi-dimensional areas, and fields, including trade, tourism, industry and agriculture in the region. "It will also provide a safe and easy travel facility for locals and play an important role for the economic development of the country", he said. 

The Federal Minister said that political forces had raised negative propaganda against the mega-scheme to gain political mileage, saying that the project would be completed in due course of time, as it was initiated by the PPP-founder Shaheed Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. 

He informed that construction work was halted on Lowari Tunnel due to the poor law and order situation in the region, while funds constraint was also a big issue behind the delayed project. After improving the security situation, he informed that the government had reimbursed the Korean firm SAMBU to reinitiate development work on the project. 

Later on, the Federal Minister also held a meeting with the PPP office bearers from Chitral former member provincial assembly Zainul Abideen, Senior Vice President PPP Syed Burhan Shah, General Secretary Muhammad Hakeem Advocate, President PPP Sub-division Chatral Shareef Hussain, General Secretary Khoosh Muhammad.


----------



## A.Rafay

Hyderabad Mirpurkhas highway


----------



## A.Rafay

Shahrah-e-quaideen re-construction.









Bahria Town Tower


----------



## A.Rafay

*Ocean Towers*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Long road ahead*




The construction of the Pir Wadhai flyover near Peshawar Road is in full swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Centuarus Mall And Hotel*




*Brands*


----------



## A.Rafay

BRTS Batti chowk, Ravi road.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Keep working on the bus project 24/7, Shahbaz tells contractors*





LAHORE - Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif visited various routes of metro bus project from Gajumatta Ferozepur Road to Niazi Chowk early in the morning Sunday and reviewed the pace of construction work in detail.
The CM also took briefings about the pace of work on different sections of the project and directed the authorities concerned and the contractors to accelerate the pace of construction work so that the project could be completed at the earliest.
The CM said that Metro Bus Project was a glorious programme of public interest which would result in provision of modern, comfortable and affordable transport facilities to the masses and their temporary difficulties would soon change into permanent relief. He warned that no delay would be tolerated in the implementation of Metro Bus Project.
He said that special attention should be paid to the quality of construction material and to the resolution of the problems faced by the people during the execution of the project. He directed that underground drain from Gajumatta to Youhanabad should be completed at the earliest and construction work should also continue during Eid holidays. The CM also inspected the bus depot for Metro Bus Service and directed the project director and contractor that a mosque should also be constructed in the building of the bus depot while the project should be completed within the timeframe.
Later, presiding over a meeting at the site office of Metro Bus Project at Niazi Chowk, the CM directed that construction work on the project should not come to a halt at any stage. He directed that the shifting of construction material for the project should be accelerated while this process should also continue during the day and at night. He said that proper planning should be made for the construction work and transportation of construction material during Eid holidays.


----------



## A.Rafay

6th road Flyover construction Rawalpindi


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Updates (22-10-2012)*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI, PAKISTAN, OCT 22: A view of construction work of a flyover in progress at Shahrah-e-Pakistan near Aisha Manzil in Karachi on Monday, October 22, 2012.


----------



## A.Rafay

Solar lights lighten village women&#8217;s lives


----------



## Baby Leone

i think after the completion of BRT in Lahore the HDI will reach the level of Karachi & may be the city will move from Beta to Alpha (plz correct me)


----------



## A.Rafay

Mr Javed said:


> i think after the completion of BRT in Lahore the HDI will reach the level of Karachi & may be the city will move from Beta to Alpha (plz correct me)



There's still much to b done yet in Lahore , Karachi has far more underpases and flyovers and still 5 flyovers are underconstruction and one underpass at same time !


----------



## WAR-rior

Nice to see some infra growth in Pak. But my only concern is when will it get finished. We subcontinent guyz have similar judicial processes in terms of land acquisition. It takes hell lot of tym in India to complete any project dude to PILs by the localittes.


----------



## A.Rafay

WAR-rior said:


> Nice to see some infra growth in Pak. But my only concern is when will it get finished. We subcontinent guyz have similar judicial processes in terms of land acquisition. It takes hell lot of tym in India to complete any project dude to PILs by the localittes.



Legal hurdles may be there as well but no as tense as India, roads and flyovers get built quickly but some cases are halted bcuz of political involvement like in lyari express way !


----------



## WAR-rior

A.Rafay said:


> Legal hurdles may be there as well but no as tense as India, roads and flyovers get built quickly but some cases are halted bcuz of political involvement like in lyari express way !



Thats what. Now is the rite tym. As more population grows, more resistance wud be faced for development due to land acquisition.

Better build ur cities before its too late like in Indian case.


----------



## Baby Leone

WAR-rior said:


> Thats what. Now is the rite tym. As more population grows, more resistance wud be faced for development due to land acquisition.
> 
> Better build ur cities before its too late like in Indian case.



in Pakistan Roads Flyovers etc doesnt take time for approval (if no political afiliation is there)

but yes high rise & skyscrappers get hell lot of troubles from aprroval till completion....tht need to be solve....but i guess still Pakistanis metros doesnt need to rise vertically thts why govt is not taking it seriously...


----------



## A.Rafay

Gajjumatta bus station (south end of MBTS track) lahore


























*Institute of Southern Punjab Multan*




Buch Executive Villas Bosan Road Multan Pakistan.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

State of the art articulated buses will arrive soon in Pakistan; these 45 buses are to be used for the Metro Bus Project. These buses have a seating capacity of 170 people and will leave from every bus station after every two and a half minutes. Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has brought about a revolution in public transport and after successful operation of AC buses in major cities of Punjab, the first of its kind Metro Bus Project will be launched soon. An uninterrupted and dedicated lane for buses is being constructed over a span of 32 kilometers from Gajju Matta to Shahdara from which thousands of commuters will benefit daily. This project includes South Asia&#8217;s biggest bridge which is being constructed and is 8 kilometers long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## arushbhai

WAR-rior said:


> Nice to see some infra growth in Pak. But my only concern is when will it get finished. We subcontinent guyz have similar judicial processes in terms of land acquisition. It takes hell lot of tym in India to complete any project dude to PILs by the localittes.



It doesnt take any time to build flyovers or roads or anything that is started by the govt. According to our land acquisition law of 1985, govt has the right to confiscate ones property as long as it can prove that it is going to build something that will help the masses. Basically, govt knocks on your door with a court order and the copy of that law and they offer you some money. You either accept it or you lose everything. So far, everyone has accepted the money and abandoned their homes.


----------



## BATMAN

arushbhai said:


> It doesnt take any time to build flyovers or roads or anything that is started by the govt. According to our land acquisition law of 1985, govt has the right to confiscate ones property as long as it can prove that it is going to build something that will help the masses. Basically, govt knocks on your door with a court order and the copy of that law and they offer you some money. You either accept it or you lose everything. So far, everyone has accepted the money and abandoned their homes.



Like it or not but during Zia era, Lahore was full with (yellow) *Volvo* brand buses, on all routes.
Public transport of Lahore, from that time could be compared to any developed state of that time.
It was only PPP which have always neglected Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

arushbhai said:


> It doesnt take any time to build flyovers or roads or anything that is started by the govt. According to our land acquisition law of 1985, govt has the right to confiscate ones property as long as it can prove that it is going to build something that will help the masses. Basically, govt knocks on your door with a court order and the copy of that law and they offer you some money. You either accept it or you lose everything. So far, everyone has accepted the money and abandoned their homes.



The goverment usually dont have any problem vacating and destroying homes cuz mostly are illegal and illegals cant go to courts and goverment gives 120 sq plots in legal well developed areas with good facilities, so people are really happy to see that gowernment is providing them proper land hence they their and live, lyari expressway was world biggest human displacement Project ever! and people are really happy that government made them a seperate town for them with all facillities, hospital, schools and proper sanitation all free!


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> State of the art articulated buses will arrive soon in Pakistan; these 45 buses are to be used for the Metro Bus Project. These buses have a seating capacity of 170 people and will leave from every bus station after every two and a half minutes. Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has brought about a revolution in public transport and after successful operation of AC buses in major cities of Punjab, the first of its kind Metro Bus Project will be launched soon. An uninterrupted and dedicated lane for buses is being constructed over a span of 32 kilometers from Gajju Matta to Shahdara from which thousands of commuters will benefit daily. This project includes South Asias biggest bridge which is being constructed and is 8 kilometers long.



If i'm not mistaken, Some of these articulated buses were supposed to be bought from Sweden. Are the pictures here showing that they have been delivered to Lahore?


----------



## A.Rafay

U/C plaza in Moon market Allama Iqbal town


----------



## A.Rafay

*CM Inaugurates Development Projects worth Billions in Bahawalnagar*

Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif during his visit to South Punjab yesterday inaugurated and laid foundation stones of development projects worth billions in Bahawalnagar. Bahawalnagar is considered to be one of the most backward districts of South Punjab and hence has been CM&#8217;s priority as far as development is considered; keeping this in mind CM announced the establishment of a Medical College in Bahawalnagar yesterday and has issued instructions for construction work to commence immediately. Projects worth 8 billion have been completed; among them CM inaugurated the Rice Research Institute, Haroonabad City Road and Bahawalnagar City package. CM also laid the foundation stone of Arifwala-Bahwalnagar Road which will prevent accidents and benefit thousands of people who travel daily on this route. Foundation stone for Chishtian City Road was also laid during this visit; the residents of Bahawalnagar who had come out in the streets to greet the CM were extremely thankful and praised the CM for giving their district priority in development projects.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Newly built campus of Institute of Southern Punjab Multan*

















cb4 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Edevelop

Model of bus depot at Gajju matta:


----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction of 6th road flyover RawalPindi*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*CM Inaugurates Automated System At Liberty Parking in Lahore*
Machines have been installed at the entrance and exit points of the double-layered horseshoe parking lot of Liberty Market.
The machines have been fitted with censors and cameras, which detect when a car arrives and read the licence plates.
It issues a card when the driver pushes a button And barriers Open Automatically.


----------



## A.Rafay

The first of its kind in Pakistan; the Metro Bus System. A 27 kilometer dedicated lane for state of the art air-conditioned articulated buses. South Asia's second largest bridge spanning over 8 kilometers which only Metro Buses will be able to use. The journey from Gajju Matta to Shahdara will now be covered in just 50 minutes instead of 2 hours. A bus will depart from every station after every 2 and a half minutes. 
[video]https://www.facebook.com/v/464788410233240[/video]


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*toll plaza at new hyderabad-mirpurkhas carriageway*




old mirpurkhas hyderabad road





*Some images during Construction*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> old mirpurkhas hyderabad road



Did they just cut the trees to make the motorway ??????


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> Did they just cut the trees to make the motorway ??????



Yes they did and planted more than 1 lakh more again along the highway!

Check this video out Deokjae Connecting Roads (Pvt) Ltd.


----------



## Edevelop

Multan: Newly built Nau Bahar Canal Road


----------



## karan21

Any supertall under cons in Pakistan over 300m??


----------



## Che Guevara

kitna road banata hay ya


----------



## Edevelop

karan21 said:


> Any supertall under cons in Pakistan over 300m??



For now, the super tall buildings are these two below, which are under construction:

*Bahria Icon Tower Karachi: 260 m*





*Centaurus Islamabad: 200 m*






These are the approved projects that should start construction soon :

*Karachi Port Tower: 593 m* 






*KPT Twin towers: 352 m*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

I don't think this was posted before:

Lahore Waste Management Company (LWMC):


----------



## Musalman

LWMC did wonders this time in Lahore, no ***** on streets during eid

WHy is f i l t h censored?


----------



## A.Rafay

Musalman said:


> LWMC did wonders this time in Lahore, no ***** on streets during eid
> 
> WHy is f i l t h censored?



Its a sign of disrespect Often used by other PDF user against each other, So its censored!


----------



## A.Rafay

LAHORE, IT Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI, Bahria ICON Tower
Picture recently taken from Emerald Tower.





*some latest pics of Emerald Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

wow, the work started again and going with speed


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

some more interesting photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Ocean Towers: Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Bahria ICON Tower Karachi
30 - Oct - 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore BRTS


----------



## A.Rafay

Turkish firm Platform, which will provide not only the buses, but also bear the travelling expenses. The government signed this agreement during the chief minister&#8217;s recent visit to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> Turkish firm Platform, which will provide not only the buses, but also bear the travelling expenses. The government signed this agreement during the chief minister&#8217;s recent visit to Turkey.



He said the government had also hired a Turkish firm to not only operate the MBS initially but also build capacity of local officials from Lahore Transport Company, Punjab Transport Department and other concerned wings, to enable them to operate the system successfully.

He said the hired firm had a vast experience of operating MBS-like networks in Turkey. The government would start receiving shipments of the 18-metre long articulated buses with Swedish technology by mid-November or so as the bus company (Volvo, Sweden) was currently busy manufacturing these vehicles at its plant in China.


----------



## SHAMK9

Multan International Airport's new terminal building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction status of 6th road flyover as of 25-10-2012*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Shahrah-e-quaideen Reconstructed*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi DHA- phase 8 extension. New roads infrastructure. *


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> LAHORE, IT Tower



This IT tower is under construction since 1 decade!


----------



## A.Rafay

BATMAN said:


> This IT tower is under construction since 1 decade!



The work has resumed i suppose.

*New Islamabad Intl Airport Update 31 Oct*


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachi UBL Tower


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Bahria Icon Tower


----------



## American Pakistani

inaugural of Jandola Bridge, South Waziristan, FATA.


----------



## Edevelop

^^ They have all been posted before.........


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## A.Rafay

Nice try! Next time see the previous pages and then post.Good luck!


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Bahria twin towers Rawalpindi! 2 x 38 storey Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*DHA City Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

UBL Tower Karachi Progress


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: Nov02 &#8211; Workers are busy in drilling for construction of a flyover on Ayesha Manzil.


----------



## darkinsky

hahaha, imam bargah, one of the most prominent features of aysha manzil


----------



## American Pakistani

A.Rafay said:


> UBL Tower Karachi Progress





A.Rafay said:


>



Already posted, Post # 1988


----------



## American Pakistani

A.Rafay said:


> KARACHI: Nov02 &#8211; Workers are busy in drilling for construction of a flyover on Ayesha Manzil.



Good the road coming from Gulshan towards Tahir villa(The one with Aga Khan Hospital & Dhamtal Sweets) had always traffic jam, will solve that problem.


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: Labours working for the construction of flyover at Water Pump Chowrangi, here on Saturday*






We have reached 2000 posts Milestone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore BRT Progress:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*BOSE flagship store, DHA, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Murrer Chowk Underpass Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

^^ Are they getting rid of the railway tracks??


----------



## A.Rafay

Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium Pavilion building


















*KMC plans to build flyovers on Malir 15, Kala Board intersections*
Karachi
After the completion of a flyover on Sharea Faisal near the Jinnah Terminal in the near future, the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) has announced that it has plans to build more flyovers on nearby busy road intersections of Malir 15 and Kala Board to ease up heavy flow of vehicular traffic on the National Highway.

Administrator KMC Muhammad Hussain Syed said this on Saturday while visiting and reviewing the ongoing mega developmental projects in the city. He said that a sum of Rs24 million had been earmarked in the annual budget for building these two proposed flyovers on the National Highway.

He said that with the building of these two flyovers, heavy vehicular traffic going to localities of Malir, Port Qasim, Steel Mills, Gulshan-e-Hadeed, would be eased-up.

He said that the KMC would also commence initial construction works for the development of an underpass on Dr Daudpota Road near Mehran Hotel and for constructing a flyover on Dr Ziauddin Ahmed Road near Shaheen Complex.

The KMC chief said that the flyover being built on Sharea Faisal near the Jinnah Terminal of Karachi Airport would be completed by the end of the current year (2012) at a cost of Rs289 million.

He said that the construction of flyover near the Jinnah Terminal was being completed eight months before the stipulated time in order to minimise hurdles in flow of vehicular traffic on Sharea Faisal that was considered as one of the busiest thoroughfares in the city.

Afza Altaf flyover - Google Earth View


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> ^^ Are they getting rid of the railway tracks??



Yes, They are building New Underpass for Vehicles!!Old tracks will be taken out.

*Center Point Karachi Nov 4 Pic*


----------



## A.Rafay

Reconstruction of karakoram highway Some recent pics of kkh


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore BRS Shahdara Section


----------



## SamranAli

A.Rafay said:


> Bahria twin towers Rawalpindi! 2 x 38 storey Towers



Are they building it or only render.


----------



## A.Rafay

SamranAli said:


> Are they building it or only render.



only render Exist As of NOW.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Js Tower karachi* 5 Nov


----------



## A.Rafay

Danish Gravity Tower 16 fl


----------



## A.Rafay

Latest pic of bahadurabad Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> *Js Tower karachi* 5 Nov



true height render


----------



## A.Rafay

*Work on the Metro Bus System continues even during the nighttime*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Baby Leone

A.Rafay said:


> *Js Tower karachi* 5 Nov





JS Tower was suppose to be a tall building arround 130 M tall wht happened did they reduce the height?


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | KASB Sky View Under Construction*
























*Google earth pic*


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE | Pace Circle Updates (6-11-2012)*


----------



## A.Rafay

Updates - Serena hotel (6-11-2012)


----------



## SHAMK9

For Metro bus project lahore


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr Javed said:


> JS Tower was suppose to be a tall building arround 130 M tall wht happened did they reduce the height?


That's the old render, the new design is much taller


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Honda 1200 watt generator required to operate this contraption?


----------



## SHAMK9

*Sindh govt, KMC prepare to Reclaim Land Of Malir River bed*
KARACHI:*Around 350 acres of the Malir River bed will be reclaimed to be later sold off to builders to initiate residential housing schemes, it has been decided.
Initially, embankments will be built inside the river bed adjacent to the Defence Housing Authority (DHA) for the land which has an estimated value of between Rs20 billion and Rs30 billion.*
The Malir River passes through the north-eastern areas of Karachi before draining into the Arabian Sea. In the rainy season, the river experiences large water flow, but during high tide, gushing seawater enters the river upstream.
The land reclamation will be carried out jointly by the Sindh government and the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation. The Karachi commissioner, Hashim Raza Zaidi, has been appointed as the project director. Initial estimates suggest reclamation will cost around Rs1.89 billion to the Sindh government.
A meeting has been called on Wednesday (tomorrow) to speed up the pace of work on land reclamation on the right side of Malir River starting from Korangi Bridge on its way to the Arabian Sea, a planning and development officer privy to the development told The Express Tribune.
&#8220;The government is initiating the project by reclaiming land along the Malir River and appointed me the project director a couple of days ago,&#8221; Zaidi told The Express Tribune. &#8220;I have no further idea about the project and will let you know after a meeting on the project which will be held soon.&#8221;
A few days ago, the Sindh land utilisation department sent a proposal of the prospective project to the Sindh chief minister, who in turn directed the officials concerned to immediately prepare the feasibility of the scheme in consultation with the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation.
Soon after, a meeting was held at the office of planning and development additional chief secretary where officials of Sindh Building Control Authority, Karachi Metropolitan Corporation, Malir Expressway, National Institute of Oceanography and irrigation, land utilisation and finance departments were also summoned.
&#8220;The Sindh government can earn hefty amounts from this project. If we do not initiate it, the land grabbers will eventually occupy the river bed nevertheless,&#8221; one of the land utilisation officials is reported to have said that at the meeting.
Given the intrusion of sea toward the project site, the acting director general of the National Institute of Oceanography, Dr Ali Rashid Tabrez, suggested conducting a comprehensive survey along with a technical feasibility. &#8220;We should be careful about it because seawater remains stagnant at the site for a while,&#8221; he said according to the meeting minutes.
The government would soon hire consultants for a technical study at the project site after which the initial financial plan will be prepared by the works and services department. The summary will be sent to the Sindh chief minister for his consent before being approved from the provincial cabinet.
Renowned architect and town planner, Arif Hassan, was surprised to hear about the government&#8217;s proposal to reclaim land in the Malir River bed. The reclamation will reduce the width of the river, thereby resulting in flooding during the rainy season, he said. &#8220;The river is not for building houses but drainage of water,&#8221; he added.
Present:




Future:


----------



## darkinsky

SHAMK9 said:


> Future:



this is the wrong map


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> *Sindh govt, KMC prepare to Reclaim Land Of Malir River bed*
> KARACHI:*Around 350 acres of the Malir River bed will be reclaimed to be later sold off to builders to initiate residential housing schemes, it has been decided.
> Initially, embankments will be built inside the river bed adjacent to the Defence Housing Authority (DHA) for the land which has an estimated value of between Rs20 billion and Rs30 billion.*
> The Malir River passes through the north-eastern areas of Karachi before draining into the Arabian Sea. In the rainy season, the river experiences large water flow, but during high tide, gushing seawater enters the river upstream.
> The land reclamation will be carried out jointly by the Sindh government and the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation. The Karachi commissioner, Hashim Raza Zaidi, has been appointed as the project director. Initial estimates suggest reclamation will cost around Rs1.89 billion to the Sindh government.
> A meeting has been called on Wednesday (tomorrow) to speed up the pace of work on land reclamation on the right side of Malir River starting from Korangi Bridge on its way to the Arabian Sea, a planning and development officer privy to the development told The Express Tribune.
> &#8220;The government is initiating the project by reclaiming land along the Malir River and appointed me the project director a couple of days ago,&#8221; Zaidi told The Express Tribune. &#8220;I have no further idea about the project and will let you know after a meeting on the project which will be held soon.&#8221;
> A few days ago, the Sindh land utilisation department sent a proposal of the prospective project to the Sindh chief minister, who in turn directed the officials concerned to immediately prepare the feasibility of the scheme in consultation with the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation.
> Soon after, a meeting was held at the office of planning and development additional chief secretary where officials of Sindh Building Control Authority, Karachi Metropolitan Corporation, Malir Expressway, National Institute of Oceanography and irrigation, land utilisation and finance departments were also summoned.
> &#8220;The Sindh government can earn hefty amounts from this project. If we do not initiate it, the land grabbers will eventually occupy the river bed nevertheless,&#8221; one of the land utilisation officials is reported to have said that at the meeting.
> Given the intrusion of sea toward the project site, the acting director general of the National Institute of Oceanography, Dr Ali Rashid Tabrez, suggested conducting a comprehensive survey along with a technical feasibility. &#8220;We should be careful about it because seawater remains stagnant at the site for a while,&#8221; he said according to the meeting minutes.
> The government would soon hire consultants for a technical study at the project site after which the initial financial plan will be prepared by the works and services department. The summary will be sent to the Sindh chief minister for his consent before being approved from the provincial cabinet.
> Renowned architect and town planner, Arif Hassan, was surprised to hear about the government&#8217;s proposal to reclaim land in the Malir River bed. The reclamation will reduce the width of the river, thereby resulting in flooding during the rainy season, he said. &#8220;The river is not for building houses but drainage of water,&#8221; he added.
> Present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future:



i love how you posted my wrong made Map! It could be wrong but lets see What happens!

I dont like that river, they can reclaim all land and make a good canal for rain water and river water to pass into the sea, That would be cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

construction work of flyover in progress under the supervision of Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) at Shahrah-e-Pakistan near Aisha Manzil in Karachi


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*A Completed Wind Farm of Pakistan* 





Located close to Jhimpir town of Thatta district in about 100 kilometers (km) northeast of Karachi, Zorlu Enerji Power Project is the first privately owned and financed wind power project in Pakistan constructed under the Renewable Energy Policy, 2006. The Asian Development Bank provided a loan of $36 million to M/s. Zorlu Enerji Pakistan Limited through its private sector operations department.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore BRTS LYTON ROAD


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Centaurus


----------



## arushbhai

Does anyone know why google earth is updating karachi every month while ignoring Lahore? I am not saying that they shouldnt update karachi but they should also consider Lahore. Its a major city and they are obviously not aware of all the development work that is going on there.


----------



## A.Rafay

arushbhai said:


> Does anyone know why google earth is updating karachi every month while ignoring Lahore? I am not saying that they shouldnt update karachi but they should also consider Lahore. Its a major city and they are obviously not aware of all the development work that is going on there.



Every month?? Are you kidding They have updated Karachi After a year last was in 2011, They Will Update Lahore as soon as their satellite passes over it!!


----------



## A.Rafay

WIDENING AND IMPROVEMENT OF CHURR CHOWK, PESHAWAR ROAD, RAWALPINDI


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## arushbhai

A.Rafay said:


> Every month?? Are you kidding They have updated Karachi After a year last was in 2011, They Will Update Lahore as soon as their satellite passes over it!!



Karachis updates from latest to oldest. 6 updates in 1 year of an area that did not see a single development. Go on google earth and check again. 

9/16/2012
8/31/2012
6/18/2012
5/21/2012
5/2/2012
2/7/2012


----------



## A.Rafay

arushbhai said:


> Karachis updates from latest to oldest. 6 updates in 1 year of an area that did not see a single development. Go on google earth and check again.
> 
> 9/16/2012
> 8/31/2012
> 6/18/2012
> 5/21/2012
> 5/2/2012
> 2/7/2012



Come On Kid, You are arguing with me, a Google earth Expert??

Google Updated Karachi on 2nd November with the Images dating 17 and 1 September, Previous update was on 2011, Google start putting 

9/16/2012
8/31/2012
6/18/2012
5/21/2012
5/2/2012
2/7/2012

^^
The above updates at a same day on November, So it was not Updating Every month.


----------



## arushbhai

Sadly the railing is being used to stop people from crossing the road. When will we learn to obey laws? Punjab govt spent millions of rps just to put railing on a BRT route too because they know people and motorcyclists will cross the route. Oh well, whatever sails their boat.



A.Rafay said:


> Come On Kid, You are arguing with me, a Google earth Expert??
> 
> Google Updated Karachi on 2nd November with the Images dating 17 and 1 September, Previous update was on 2011, Google start putting
> 
> 9/16/2012
> 8/31/2012
> 6/18/2012
> 5/21/2012
> 5/2/2012
> 2/7/2012
> 
> ^^
> The above updates at a same day on November, So it was not Updating Every month.



Bro what are you talking about lol? You need to update your google program. I am only giving you dates that they have on google earth. Update your program bro


----------



## A.Rafay

Digging Start at Model Town Underpass


----------



## A.Rafay

Vogue Tower Lahore


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lucky One Mall Karachi*


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> Every month?? Are you kidding They have updated Karachi After a year last was in 2011, They Will Update Lahore as soon as their satellite passes over it!!



Some parts of Islamabad east of Rawal lake are also very fresh, apparently updated by google in last month.


----------



## A.Rafay

*P.M.G Chowk Bus Station Lahore MBS*





*MBS flyover at Nasir Bagh*





















*Azaadi Chowk Bus Station*


----------



## A.Rafay

*1st Bus Station on ravi road*





*2nd Bus Station on ravi road*





*After Crossing Ravi*













*Bus station / turning Point near Shahdra mor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## darkinsky

an awesome project happening in karachi

lucky one

specs

Project: Lucky One
Location: Federal B Area Karachi
Owners: Fazal Textile
Architect: Arcop Pvt. Ltd
Consultants: AAA
Contractor: Paragon
Electrical Consultant: ElekEn Associates
Covered area: Approx 5.9 Million sq.ft.
Towers: 8
Floors: 28 (Each Tower)
Basements: 6
Status: Underconstruction

renders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know how many kms of road are added to Pakstaini road network every year?


----------



## A.Rafay

Abingdonboy said:


> Does anyone know how many kms of road are added to Pakstaini road network every year?



Every Year i dont know!
But Heres some Info:
*Roads*
Total: 257,683 km
Paved: 152,033 km (including 339 km of expressways)
Unpaved: 105,650 km (2001)

Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

National Highways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SHAMK9

darkinsky said:


> an awesome project happening in karachi
> 
> lucky one
> 
> specs
> 
> Project: Lucky One
> Location: Federal B Area Karachi
> Owners: Fazal Textile
> Architect: Arcop Pvt. Ltd
> Consultants: AAA
> Contractor: Paragon
> Electrical Consultant: ElekEn Associates
> Covered area: Approx 5.9 Million sq.ft.
> Towers: 8
> Floors: 28 (Each Tower)
> Basements: 6
> Status: Underconstruction
> 
> renders


I love this project.


----------



## arushbhai

Motorway was a gift to punjab. BRT is a gift to Lahore. Its going to change Lahores transport forever just like how motorway changed the provincial transportation forever and set a standard for whole south asia. The motorway of pakistan is one of its kind and acts as a role model for other motorways. As far as BRT is concerned, people are going to remember this project for decades and this project is going to help lahore in future, just like motorway. When motorway was built, people were criticizing how it shouldve been from lahore to karachi. But today those very same people thank the authorities because they have realized how important it is to connect the pakistani capital with the 2nd largest city.


----------



## darkinsky

arushbhai said:


> Motorway was a gift to punjab. BRT is a gift to Lahore. Its going to change Lahores transport forever just like how motorway changed the provincial transportation forever and set a standard for whole south asia. The motorway of pakistan is one of its kind and acts as a role model for other motorways. As far as BRT is concerned, people are going to remember this project for decades and this project is going to help lahore in future, just like motorway. When motorway was built, people were criticizing how it shouldve been from lahore to karachi. But today those very same people thank the authorities because they have realized how important it is to connect the pakistani capital with the 2nd largest city.



dont worry we have already got coastal highway, connecting Karachi to future 2nd biggest city we dont care for motorway


----------



## Musalman

Motorway was not a gift to Punjab it was suppose to be for all Pakistan. However, three were made, one connecting Lahore Islamabad, one connecting first motorway with Faisalabad and third one connected Islamabad Peshawar. Due to this motorway communication between these two provinces have increased many fold. Had this been made in whole of Pakistan may be Baluchistan would have been in alot better condition


----------



## Abingdonboy

A.Rafay said:


> Every Year i dont know!
> But Heres some Info:
> *Roads*
> Total: 257,683 km
> Paved: 152,033 km (including 339 km of expressways)
> Unpaved: 105,650 km (2001)
> 
> Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> National Highways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Is there no target set by the roads/transport ministry for annual road construction in KMs? 


Sorry I am only applying what I know is the case in India and I assumed there'd be a similar set of rules in its neighbour given their similarities.


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> Every Year i dont know!
> But Heres some Info:
> *Roads*
> Total: 257,683 km
> Paved: 152,033 km (including 339 km of expressways)
> Unpaved: 105,650 km (2001)
> 
> Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> National Highways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



these are way old stats dude, from *2001*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A.Rafay

*Multan Vehari road reconstruction*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Gold Line Residency Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> I love this project.



*Recent Google Imagery*


----------



## arushbhai

darkinsky said:


> dont worry we have already got coastal highway, connecting Karachi to future 2nd biggest city we dont care for motorway



loled hard at your logic. Coastal highway is a single lane road unfit for heavy traffic. The whole project was infested with corruption and theft. The road cannot sustain heavy traffic mere bhai. A single lane highway connecting pakistanis biggest city to the so called 2nd biggest city lolzzzzz a single laneee? lolzz come out of your **** temple and open your eyes. You sound very mad.


----------



## A.Rafay

Bahria ICON Tower 
Model Tower on Site


----------



## A.Rafay

*CONSTRUCTION OF FLYOVER AND UNDERPASS AT PIR WADHAI MORR RAWALPINDI*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

*Karachi Creek Side Mall*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

arushbhai said:


> loled hard at your logic. Coastal highway is a single lane road unfit for heavy traffic. The whole project was infested with corruption and theft. The road cannot sustain heavy traffic mere bhai. A single lane highway connecting pakistanis biggest city to the so called 2nd biggest city lolzzzzz a single laneee? lolzz come out of your **** temple and open your eyes. You sound very mad.



i see you are getting uneasy there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*LDA COMMERCIAL PLAZA &#8211; PAKISTAN*




This project consists of 
- 47 Storey, Office Tower with covered area of 500,000 sq.ft. 
- 4-level basement car parking 
- 3-level retail podium 
- Revolving Restaurant on the top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Saima royal residency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

SHAMK9 said:


> *Karachi Creek Side Mall*



U/C ?? Its quite old project.



SHAMK9 said:


> *LDA COMMERCIAL PLAZA  PAKISTAN*
> This project consists of
> - 47 Storey, Office Tower with covered area of 500,000 sq.ft.
> - 4-level basement car parking
> - 3-level retail podium
> - Revolving Restaurant on the top



Its Status???


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> *Karachi Creek Side Mall*



Sorry i didnt put them here, thanks for posting here,Atleast give credit for collecting pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

CM's surprise vist to BRT construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

SamranAli said:


> U/C ?? Its quite old project.


Yup, they changed design a bit and its U/C.





SamranAli said:


> Its Status???


unkown for now


----------



## arushbhai

darkinsky said:


> i see you are getting uneasy there



What ever helps you sleep at night little man.


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore MBS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*ONE Constitution Avenue*











Photoshopped by mwahmed
It shows how 1 Constitution Avenue will looks after T/O.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pearl City Multan*
Project of Hashoo Group
PC Hotel
PC Shopping Mall
PC Office Tower (future identity of Multan)

Model constructed and project at full pace






*Pearl city Villas*










*Pearl City Multan*










*Pearl Continental Hotel and Shopping Mall and Office Tower*


----------



## darkinsky

PC hotel in multan


----------



## A.Rafay

*GULSHAN|Harmain Royal Residency|16fl X 10|Complete|*

















*Renders*















*The saima royal residence is 22Fl X 10*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRT overpass near the Civil Courts*





*Additional bridge U/C along the Lahore bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore MBS General hospital bus station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Work on 6th Rd Flyover, Pindi and expected opening is on Dec 25th 2012.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*IT tower project dispute: KMC, Malaysian firm try to reach &#8216;amicable&#8217; settlement*








KARACHI, Nov 11: The Karachi Metropolitan Corporation and a multinational Malaysian company are negotiating to try and reach an amicable solution regarding the IT tower project which was to be built adjacent to the Civic Centre in Gulshan-i-Iqbal at an estimated cost of $200 million.

Dawn learnt on Sunday that if a settlement was not reached between the Karachi Development Company (set up by the KMC) and the IM Technologies (IMT) Pakistan by Dec 5, then under the agreement signed between the KMC and the IMT, the matter would be referred to a Singapore-based arbitration body whose decision would be final.

According to sources, if the matter was decided by international arbitration, the KMC would most probably end up paying a lot more because the Singapore-based body would follow the agreement to the letter which is already heavily tilted in favour of the IM Technologies.

*However, sources revealed that the project, which was to be 47-storey high and would have housed call centres, offices, hotels and other facilities, has been facing hurdles right from the start and the terms of the original agreement had also been changed.*

Under the initial agreement, the IMT was to bring in $200 million worth of foreign investment besides constructing the building and operating it for the first 30 years. After this period it would have been handed over to the defunct City District Government Karachi which provided its plot as a share in the investment. Also, under the initial agreement, the IMT would not pay anything to the defunct city government for the first seven years, but after that it would pay an amount which would increase gradually over the years.

According to sources, the local security agencies had objected to the involvement of one person in the project who was an Indian national. Hence, the Indian was chucked out, the agreement was amended and the KDC agreed to arrange around $198 million with the IMT alone responsible for constructing the building. The project was stuck once again, when the KDC could not arrange the required funds.

Meanwhile, Pakistan chief of the IMT Sarfaraz H. Rizvi said that the company had abandoned the project and was looking for an amicable settlement. According to Mr Rizvi, his company, after investing so much time and resources in the project, the IMT had abandoned it and was hoping for an amicable settlement for which negotiations were under way.

If the negotiations failed, he said, the Singapore-based body would be approached for a decision. Mr Rizvi said he hoped that it
would take only a few hearings for the body to settle the matter in favour of the IMT because the agreement was clear enough.

He said the company&#8217;s claim, according to the agreement, was for about $40 million while it would also make claims for the waste of time and loss of credibility because of the project.

He said, the IMT received nothing in advance from the KDC. He said his company had invested around $2 million in designing and planning the project. Besides, he said, over 200 pilings had been dug into the land at a cost of $7 million. He said there were many other expenses, including a two-hour visit of Pakistani officials to Malaysia in connection with the project.

Mr Rizvi said he hoped that the matter would be solved amicably here. However, he said he was confident that if the matter went to the arbitration body, the IMT would be compensated several times over.

Talking to Dawn, development company (KDC) chief Agha Maqsood Abbas said the IMT had been approached via diplomatic channels to settle the matter by December. He said the company had submitted its claims of around $15 million, which the KDC considered to be on the higher side. &#8220;Our accountants are cross-checking their expenses and other claims filed by them,&#8221; said Mr Abbas. &#8220;As soon as this process is completed, the final round of talks will begin.&#8221;

He said he hoped that the figure would come down considerably and that if a settlement could not be reached, the next step would be to approach the arbitration body.

When asked if the KDC had funds for the settlement, Mr Abbas replied that it did not. &#8220;However, once a final amount is settled upon after negotiations, the project will be launched as a public-private initiative with the help of the Sindh government,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Money would be raised by the private sector and will then be used for not only paying the settlement amount but also the building&#8217;s construction.&#8221;
IT tower project dispute: KMC, Malaysian firm try to reach


----------



## A.Rafay

*Model Town Mor underpass*


----------



## arushbhai

The work on this ^^^^^ underpass is one of the greatest example of teamwork and communication. Every single worker working on this underpass knows his role and duty. He know exactly what he is doing, what he is expected from others and what others around him are doing. The teamwork and communication are strong in this project. When a worker ends his shift, the other one who takes his shift knows exactly where to start and where to end. And this is the reason why they are working so fast. I am starting to think that construction companies in punjab are getting used to Shahbaz sharifs pace of work and constructing an underpass seems like a peanut for them, considering the fact that they have built ring road, flyovers in some of the most congested areas of lahore etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Guys, any upcoming projects for lahore in near future? I feel like once BRT is done, we wont be seeing any major project in lahore for a while. Model town underpass and an extra bridge near arfa tower are a part of BRT and when BRT is inaugurated, theyll be done by then. I am guessing by january 2013, every project will be done. Are you guys aware of any new upcoming projects for lahore?


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> Guys, *any upcoming projects for lahore in near future?* I feel like once BRT is done, we wont be seeing any major project in lahore for a while. Model town underpass and an extra bridge near arfa tower are a part of BRT and when BRT is inaugurated, theyll be done by then. I am guessing by january 2013, every project will be done. Are you guys aware of any new upcoming projects for lahore?


Maybe few high rises in future, few malls, that's all i can think of.


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*

*Gohar Comforts| 15fl*




















*Gulistan-e-Johar | Rafi Premeir|13fl*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Saima Palms Gulistan e Johar*









*Saima Royal Residency*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Aerial view of Ferozpur Road Lahore from Arfa Technology Park. BRTS taking shape*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Google Earth updated Islamabad
Image date 28-9-2012

Zero Point Interchange.*






*Parliament Apartments u/c. 10Fl*





*New secretariat bldg, Constitution avenue.*





*The Centaurus Towers*


----------



## A.Rafay

*N-5 Re-carpeted/Reconstructed between Bahawalpur & Rahimyar khan, South Punjab.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD
ONE Constitution Avenue
From google earth. 28-9-2012*


----------



## A.Rafay

*CM to inaugurate work on Friday*

Punjab Chief Minister Mian Shahbaz Sharif would lay the foundation-stone of the project to expand Mareer Railway Bridge on Friday (November 16). The project would cost approximately Rs500 million.

Credible sources said that arrangements for the chief minister&#8217;s visit are being finalized, including security arrangements.

During his visit to Rawalpindi city, before laying the foundation-stone of the bridge expansion project, the chief minister would distribute laptops among brilliant students at the Pir Mehr Ali Shah-Arid Agriculture University Rawalpindi. The fresh distribution of laptops among students, who secured 75% or more marks in their university examinations, is in addition to that already distributed three months back.

The construction work on the Railway Bridge expansion project has already been started by the executing body, Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA), which has awarded the contract to the NLC. The project would be completed by the end of January next year.

According to sources, previously the completion date of the project was March 30, 2013. However, the executing body had extended its date till June 30 due to non-release of funds. But now the Punjab chief minister had directed for early completion of work on the project and that too within two months, from the time construction work starts.

MNA Malik Shakil Awan has, however, stated that the project would be completed by March 15 next year.

The electricity poles and power feeders have been removed and shifted. The earthwork has also been completed and the Pakistan Railways has also done its work of changing the main rail tracks from the Railway Bridge. One side of the bridge would be demolished on Thursday (November 15). During construction work, the traffic moving from Liaquat Bagh to Saddar and Kutchery would be diverted to the other side of Benazir Bhutto Road till the completion of work on one side. Traffic hurdles would certainly occur during work on the project. However, with its completion traffic load on Benazir Bhutto Road would be reduced by 50%. Diversion routes would also be made and the road from Mareer Chowk to Moti Mahal Chowk would also be widened by 30 feet besides the Railway Bridge. At present, two tunnels exist under the Railway Bridge. But after its expansion, two additional tunnels would be constructed, which would ease the flow of traffic.

The RDA spokesman confirmed the report that work on the bridge expansion would be kicked off from one side of Mareer Chowk. The work on the project would be completed in specified time as per directions of the Punjab chief minister. Funds for the project have also been released, he stated.


----------



## A.Rafay

*DHA City Karachi (DCK) Map - Master Plan*





DHA City Karachi (DCK) is located on the Karachi-Hyderabad Superhighway at the eastern border of Karachi, bordering Thatta District in the South and Jamshoro District in the East. The project is strategically situated at a distance of 56 km from the city core area of Karachi, 35 km from the Karachi Airport, 26 km from the Toll Plaza and about 120 km from Hyderabad City. The upcoming city is planned on an area spanning 11640 acres, comprising residential, commercial and mixed-use elements.
DHA City Karachi (DCK) Master Plan has been successfully completed within a period of 12 months, through an unprecedented master planning exercise involving 100+ national & international professional experts, using latest international standards & GIS technology, this project will bring both DCK & Pakistan on the international map of sustainable cities development.


----------



## A.Rafay

*DHA City Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*DHA City Karachi (DCK) Newsletter &#8211; August 2012*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## arushbhai

Google earth just updated lahore. Although the quality of the imagery seems like its from the 90s, but lahore is looking unbelievably amazing. So many changes, so many new roads, bridges, carpeting, proper lane system. MashAllah. BTW does anyone know why google earths quality has gone down hill? They used to have HD colored pictures but now its a very low quality pictures with hardly 10 colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

DHA city is a nice concept, this far flung piece of Karachi will have its own downtown so the people living there are self reliant dont need to come to the main city

if you make the far flung areas of karachi like jauhar, gulshan, malir etc self reliant than people dont need to travel to main city for their needs, will reduce traffic to the down town

other development is naya nazimabad

all these areas can be connected to main karachi town through trams/trains or metro, nice to see malir expressway is a proposed plan

im just waiting for KCR to kick start


----------



## A.Rafay

*RAWALPINDI: November 14 &#8211; Labourers busy in construction work of 6th Road Flyover during development work in the city.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: The work to remove illegal settlements on the Teen Hatti Lyari River has been stopped.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Google Earth Lahore Updates as of 21-9-2012*
*Development work on Finance & Trade Center*






*New Bus Stand, Thokar Niaz Beg*






*DHA Phase V/VI Interchange (Nawaz Shareef Interchange)*






*Sui Gas Society Interchange*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rotary Turn at M.A.O College*






























*Crust road*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jain Mandir Overhead Bus station*





*MODEL TOWN UNDERPASS*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## arushbhai

With the latest google earth update, Lahore takes the cake. Massive amount of developments, they have left behind karachi by a huge margin. But again, karachi experienced a booming development in the mid 2000 while lahore was being robbed by the chaudhry and sons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

BRTS station at Chungi Amar Sidhu Lahore






Track going towards General hospital


----------



## A.Rafay

Centaurus March Pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

I dont understand one thing. Despite having hundreds of thousands of trees in lahore, the whole city looks dusty as hell. it almost seems like lahore is in the middle of some desert. Karachi on the other side has very few trees but it doesnt look as dusty as lahore.


----------



## krash

arushbhai said:


> I dont understand one thing. Despite having hundreds of thousands of trees in lahore, the whole city looks dusty as hell. it almost seems like lahore is in the middle of some desert. Karachi on the other side has very few trees but it doesnt look as dusty as lahore.



The terrain in and around Lahore is very arid with fine soil in a dry atmosphere. The terrain around Karachi, however, is sandy with a humid atmosphere thanks to the coastline. These are some of the factors contributing to that. There are seasons in Lahore when dust clouds literally block out the sun for days in Lahore.


----------



## Edevelop

> *More roadworks: Two underpasses at Kalma Chowk approved &#8211; The Express Tribune*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE: The government has approved the building of two underpasses at Kalma Chowk linking Garden Town and Gulberg&#8217;s Main Boulevard at a cost of Rs1.125 billion, with construction work due to start in just a few days



They wont stop. More projects underway!


----------



## darkinsky

krash said:


> The terrain in and around Lahore is very arid with fine soil in a dry atmosphere. The terrain around Karachi, however, is sandy with a humid atmosphere thanks to the coastline. These are some of the factors contributing to that. There are seasons in Lahore when dust clouds literally block out the sun for days in Lahore.



you are wrong, lahore is not around an arid terrain, infact karachi is sorrounded by arid terrain, karachi borders balochistan which is very arid, infact karachi faces dust storms on yearly bases


----------



## darkinsky

arushbhai said:


> I dont understand one thing. Despite having hundreds of thousands of trees in lahore, the whole city looks dusty as hell. it almost seems like lahore is in the middle of some desert. Karachi on the other side has very few trees but it doesnt look as dusty as lahore.



there are lots of trees in karachi, not as much as lahore but still lots of trees, if you had visited karachi you would know


----------



## IndoCarib

A.Rafay said:


> Centaurus March Pics



Nice looking triplets. Are they hotels ?


----------



## A.Rafay

IndoCarib said:


> Nice looking triplets. Are they hotels ?



They are offices and residential suits and below them is a Big Mall, the hotel is the fourth tower which is yet to be built
here another picture





Heres the model of Fourth tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

A.Rafay said:


> They are offices and residential suits and below them is a Big Mall, the hotel is the fourth tower which is yet to be built
> here another picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the model of Fourth tower



Should look awesome when completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

IndoCarib said:


> Should look awesome when completed



yes Very awesome Indeed.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## khanboy007

A.Rafay said:


> They are offices and residential suits and below them is a Big Mall, the hotel is the fourth tower which is yet to be built
> here another picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the model of Fourth tower



Can i get some updates on the progress or status of the fourth tower ?
Thanks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: November 15 - Commissioner Syed Hashim Raza Zaidi visiting Liyari Express Way to review the development work along with officials of FWO, NHA.


----------



## v9s

A.Rafay said:


> KARACHI: November 15 - Commissioner Syed Hashim Raza Zaidi visiting Liyari Express Way to review the development work along with officials of FWO, NHA.



lol...this looks like a bad photoshopped pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

khanboy007 said:


> Can i get some updates on the progress or status of the fourth tower ?
> Thanks..


The ditch for the fourth tower is full of rain water so I don't see anything getting done soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Karachi Abbasi Shaheed Hospital's 16 storey building is U/C, Excavation is in progress.





17 sep 2012 Imagery


----------



## Edevelop

Islamabad: Imam Complex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*View of construction work of Under Bypass in progress at Model Town in Lahore on Saturday, November 17, 2012.*


----------



## A.Rafay

Center Point Karachi















Centre Point Tower at Night / Night view






MBTS Lahore


----------



## A.Rafay

*Updates - Churr Chowk (16-11-2012) by HCS website*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Updates - Pirwadhai Mor flyover & underpass (16-11-2012)*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Updates - 6th road flyover (15-11-2012)*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Metro bus Lahore*


----------



## darkinsky

Opening ceremony of Arfa Karim IT Media City Project & community epolicing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> *Faisalabad*



the canal should be covered because the water will be polluted by traffic smoke, and this canal water probably waters the faisalabad fields


----------



## arushbhai

So much work going on in Punjab by PMLN. I hope Shahbaz sharif gets elected again as a CM. Thatll be my dream come true. I cant even imagine what he will do in his next term. Lahore would probably look like dubai or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> So much work going on in Punjab by PMLN. I hope Shahbaz sharif gets elected again as a CM. Thatll be my dream come true. I cant even imagine what he will do in his next term. *Lahore would probably look like dubai or something*.


What about rest of the country? this is just a political stunt before elections.


----------



## arushbhai

SHAMK9 said:


> What about rest of the country? this is just a political stunt before elections.



Shahbaz sharif isnt responsible for the rest of the country. He is a CM of punjab. Also, how can it be a political stunt when the development started as soon as he took over the CM office. Remember, ring road was started as soon as he came in power, ashiana housing, danish schools, and tons of reforms in private sector. We must also not forget the floods and the dengue that devastated punjab and the govt had to spend billions of ruppees that were going to be spent on the development. When they were in power in the 90s, they transformed lahore and other parts of pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> So much work going on in Punjab by PMLN. I hope Shahbaz sharif gets elected again as a CM. Thatll be my dream come true. I cant even imagine what he will do in his next term. Lahore would probably *look like dubai or something*.



Sorry to be rude, but i hate when people say this. It makes me feel people don't want to see their own distinct identity. I believe Lahore has its own distinct culture from thousands of years and to be honest we have destroyed it. In a nutshell it was our Rome. Dubai is an artificial city copying from all over the world. You'll find they are making copies of Eiffel Tower, Taj Mahal, and Manhattan buildings. 

No doubt Shahbaz Sharif is working hard. You can see him wearing the same clothes everyday, and having his legs stuck in many different situations. However, let us not forget to make Lahore like Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

cb4 said:


> Sorry to be rude, but i hate when people say this. It makes me feel people don't want to see their own distinct identity. I believe Lahore has its own distinct culture from thousands of years and to be honest we have destroyed it. In a nutshell it was our Rome. Dubai is an artificial city copying from all over the world. You'll find they are making copies of Eiffel Tower, Taj Mahal, and Manhattan buildings.
> 
> No doubt Shahbaz Sharif is working hard. You can see him wearing the same clothes everyday, and having his legs stuck in many different situations. However, let us not forget to make Lahore like Lahore.


 Believe it or not, i was also thinking like that but you have to understand that time has changed. Lahore is often called a city of gardens and shahbaz sharif has taken many initiatives to make lahore greener by planting thousands of trees, putting plant pots on the side of roads and flyovers. Dubai is indeed a very synthetic city and I didnt mean to disrespect lahore. I only meant to say that Dubai looks very modern and advanced and I wish Lahore would also look like that one day. I mean who doesnt want to see a crazy skyscraper like dubais?


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> Shahbaz sharif isnt responsible for the rest of the country. He is a CM of punjab. Also, how can it be a political stunt when the development started as soon as he took over the CM office. Remember, ring road was started as soon as he came in power, ashiana housing, danish schools, and tons of reforms in private sector. We must also not forget the floods and the dengue that devastated punjab and the govt had to spend billions of ruppees that were going to be spent on the development. When they were in power in the 90s, they transformed lahore and other parts of pakistan.


I hope he puts BRT's in other cities of punjab and put a metro system in Lahore.


----------



## arushbhai

SHAMK9 said:


> I hope he puts BRT's in other cities of punjab and put a metro system in Lahore.



well he has already announced that Faisalabad and Rawalpindi will get the BRT. And I dont think Lahore needs a metro system. Its quiet expensive. I am sure this whole BRT project in lahore will be expanded to more than just one route.


----------



## mdcp

I think shabaz sharif should should have introduced train system like london, tokyo or other advance countries cuz it is more cost effective, advance and can handle lot passengers rather than spending so much money on project which is good but not best
Problem with most of development prjects is most are short sighted, rather we should look next few decade when obviously population will rise so we should not sit with the same problem after few years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> Believe it or not, i was also thinking like that but you have to understand that time has changed. Lahore is often called a city of gardens and shahbaz sharif has taken many initiatives to make lahore greener by planting thousands of trees, putting plant pots on the side of roads and flyovers. Dubai is indeed a very synthetic city and I didnt mean to disrespect lahore. *I only meant to say that Dubai looks very modern and advanced and I wish Lahore would also look like that one day. I mean who doesnt want to see a crazy skyscraper like dubais?*



*Thats the point. Lahore is not supposed to become modern. Why can't you look at Rome ? We both have history and culture. But most importantly, we need to learn from them how they used their traditional architecture and created dense development. As much as i like roads as many, but i do not wish to see sprawl development like North America. There is absolutley no centre of Lahore and we must learn from Italians or other Europeans. Forms of transportation such as Metro, Trams, and Buses must also be learned. Its stupid to see overhead bridges. Just to cross over a few metres, you have to climb up and come down in the Lahore BRT. And the primary reason why it is considered is because of no culture of road signals. Why did they have to waste resources, waste money and most importantly make it so complicated ? 
I like Shahbaz working hard, but he needs to make some sense...*










*The modernity/skyscraper stuff can go to Karachi (Sindh) Rawalpindi (Punjab) Quetta (Baluchistan) and Islamabad (Capital). They are financial capitals and there should be industrialization*

*Just leave the historic ones like: Lahore, Multan, Bhawalpur, Peshawar, Thatta etc alone. Their development should be more of reviving what they were know for. After thats done necessities like transportation, trees, etc should be added .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

Any construction pics other then the BRT?

Also is lahore brt elevated?


----------



## A.Rafay

anyrandom said:


> Any construction pics other then the BRT?
> 
> Also is lahore brt elevated?



Yes Lahore BRT is elevated on 8.7 Km long Flyover.


----------



## A.Rafay

7


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> 7



these guys if i remember correctly were storing sugar in their godowns so that they can make good business with the price hike

shameless


----------



## SamranAli

i think if pmlq govt continued we would have seen this project completed...


----------



## A.Rafay

*Mall OF Multan *

Mall of Multan a mix use development:

Branded Retail Shops
Gold Standard Cinepax
Play land
Food Court & Restaurants
Supermarket

Amenities:
H.V.A.C System

Armed indoor & outdoor Mall Security
CC TV System
Fire Hydrant System
Smoke Alarm System

24- Hours Standby Power Generation

Escalators
Passenger Elevators
Goods Elevators

Ample Car Parking: 3 Levels & Rooftop
Valet Parking Facility
Fire Escapes
Washrooms & Baby Changing Rooms
Prayer Area
Information Desk

Location: Mall of Multan Sales Office (on site)*
Bosan Road , Adjacent Toyota Multan Motors

Website: Mall of Multan


----------



## jandk

how come in all the pictures the cities look so dusty? it looks like there is a huge desert nearby all those cities.


----------



## anyrandom

in the big country of pakistan the only construction i see is of some couple of malls and lahore brt! wtf!


----------



## Baby Leone

anyrandom said:


> in the big country of pakistan the only construction i see is of some couple of malls and lahore brt! wtf!



we cannt do any thing for ur limited vision....


----------



## A.Rafay

anyrandom said:


> in the big country of pakistan the only construction i see is of some couple of malls and lahore brt! wtf!



You are definitely blind!!


----------



## SamranAli

A.Rafay said:


> *Mall OF Multan *
> 
> Mall of Multan a mix use development:
> 
> Branded Retail Shops
> Gold Standard Cinepax
> Play land
> Food Court & Restaurants
> Supermarket
> 
> Amenities:
> H.V.A.C System
> 
> Armed indoor & outdoor Mall Security
> CC TV System
> Fire Hydrant System
> Smoke Alarm System
> 
> 24- Hours Standby Power Generation
> 
> Escalators
> Passenger Elevators
> Goods Elevators
> 
> Ample Car Parking: 3 Levels & Rooftop
> Valet Parking Facility
> Fire Escapes
> Washrooms & Baby Changing Rooms
> Prayer Area
> Information Desk
> 
> Location: Mall of Multan Sales Office (on site)*
> Bosan Road , Adjacent Toyota Multan Motors
> 
> Website: Mall of Multan



Nice render....


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore BRTs Blueprint!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi Deep Water Container Port, Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE: Nov19 &#8211; Workers are busy in carpeting the road outside the entrance of Karbala Gamay Shah.*


----------



## arushbhai

^^^Hope they also make a proper sidewalk for pedestrians.


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> Lahore BRTs Blueprint!



Sorry to say, but a dumb design reflecting waste of resources.
With intelligent design, money could have been spared for other projects and with proper planning, much better result have been obtained.
Clearly, Mr. CM is again surrounded by opportunists and ill advisors.


----------



## arushbhai

BATMAN said:


> Sorry to say, but a dumb design reflecting waste of resources.
> With intelligent design, money could have been spared for other projects and with proper planning, much better result have been obtained.
> Clearly, Mr. CM is again surrounded by opportunists and ill advisors.


You mind elaborating how this project is a waste of resources? Dont just point fingers, you also have to explain why you pointed your finger.


----------



## Edevelop

SamranAli said:


> i think if pmlq govt continued we would have seen this project completed...



They were sitting there for 8 years! Why do you want them to continue?


----------



## anyrandom

not blind...the only development i see is 5 storey buildings and some couple of bridges for the brt thing


----------



## arushbhai

cb4 said:


> They were sitting there for 8 years! Why do you want them to continue?


Also, PML Q couldve done much much much better than anyone else as they were recieving massive fundings from US dollars. Not only that, they had an alliance with the federal govt and musharaf yet they decided not to initiate any major project. They did not generate a single mega watt of electricity. Also, they only built cheap quality roads without any planning. Basically, they built new roads on older roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

arushbhai said:


> You mind elaborating how this project is a waste of resources? Dont just point fingers, you also have to explain why you pointed your finger.



Woo. I have to explain.. why i pointed finger!!!!
Every day we have pointing fingers by politicians but no explanations given!

lets not politicise it... i see technical shortcomings in execution and planning.

Start from the construction of the dual carriage way it self.

Dual carraige way was build by last regime and inaugurated just few weeks before the grand metro idea.

I'm not objecting the project.. i'm objecting the short sightedness!

Why we made payments of billions, to build a green belt only to destroy it later?

Trust me buses lanes work in very contested cities without overhead bridges.

I'm depriving you of a development but thinking to have intelligent solutions and use money on additional projects.

Such advise only help Mr. Shahbaz Sharif to add more badges to his belt.


----------



## BATMAN

cb4 said:


> They were sitting there for 8 years! Why do you want them to continue?



They cannot act like Shabaz Sharif.


----------



## arushbhai

BATMAN said:


> They cannot act like Shabaz Sharif.



you are right about that. they sure cant act like him.


----------



## arushbhai

I heard work on MM ALAM ROAD has started. It has always been an awful sight to see that torned apart road in such a posh area. I am glad they have started the work. Cant wait to go to pakistan in February. Ill get to see kalma flyover, muslim town flyover, BRT, ring road, newly constructed MM ALAM ROAD, model town underpass and god knows what else. Big surprises await me. I was in pak in 2008 and back than, they didnt even have ring road.


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> *Any construction pics other then the BRT?*
> 
> Also is lahore brt elevated?


Believe it or not, BRT is the only project in Pakistan that is daily updated with new pics, for the rest of the provincial projects, we have to wait months for updates.


----------



## jandk

can somebody answer my question?? why do the cities look so dusty?? is there a desert nearby????


----------



## SamranAli

cb4 said:


> They were sitting there for 8 years! Why do you want them to continue?



Were better than this pmln govt 100%


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

jandk said:


> can somebody answer my question?? why do the cities look so dusty?? is there a desert nearby????



what did you expect? construction zones *TEND* to get a little dusty

i'm sure the contractors and construction workers of your commonwealth games stadium could vouch for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

jandk said:


> can somebody answer my question?? why do the cities look so dusty?? is there a desert nearby????


If you are talking about Lahore, it's because entire Lahore is going through a 'open heart surgery', there is construction at every corner, Lahore is not close to any desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> what did you expect? construction zones *TEND* to get a little dusty
> 
> i'm sure the contractors and construction workers of your commonwealth games stadium could vouch for that



SOmehow the pictures make them look really dusty. As in more than they should be even when taking construction into account.

anyways nice thread nonetheless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Cantt Avenue Multan.*





Cantt Avenue Multan on Vimeo


----------



## arushbhai

Wow wow woww Google earth on fire. They just updated lahore again. Now thats a record. Im shocked. I have no idea how latest is their imagery but it looks good plus the quality is very satisfactory


----------



## A.Rafay

arushbhai said:


> Wow wow woww Google earth on fire. They just updated lahore again. Now thats a record. Im shocked. I have no idea how latest is their imagery but it looks good plus the quality is very satisfactory



Western parts of Lahore were updated for long! I hope they also got updated.


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*M.M. Alam road construction*































*Infront of Vogue tower and U/C building*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Building on Mian Mehmood Ali Kasuri road. Now working on 10th floor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Rafy bhai tusi cha gaye ho. Great work uploading pics. 

Btw few more pics. Information technology development. Its a need of time. Even india lacks behind in such stuff. 

Few initiatives taken by the punjab govt. Something chaudhries would never understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Ali trade Center Updates(21-11-2012)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Building relationships with foreign countries. one of the best thing you can do at this time because world has become a global village. More connections, more opportunities. Germans have been greatly impressed by Shahbaz sharif. Turks love him, Indian govt is starting to realize his potential, he has given big business to microsoft.


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

jandk said:


> SOmehow the pictures make them look really dusty. As in more than they should be even when taking construction into account.
> 
> anyways nice thread nonetheless



western construction standards dont apply in Pakistan...there they have street sweepers to treat nearby construction areas.


in Lahore they have many street sweeper equipments in service throughout the city; they should use them more around those areas to clean the dust....nobody likes dust on the street

when we have non-monsoon rains in the cities, it cleans them up pretty good


----------



## Hyperion

There is lot's of hooo-haaa about startups / incubation etc etc; when is the target audience going to get up and do something about it!


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> *Ali trade Center Updates(21-11-2012)*



I like the design of the tower, but one thing i hate is advertisements and banners. The mall type thing at the bottom looks pretty messy.


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> I heard work on MM ALAM ROAD has started. It has always been an awful sight to see that torned apart road in such a posh area. I am glad they have started the work. Cant wait to go to pakistan in February. Ill get to see kalma flyover, muslim town flyover, BRT, ring road, newly constructed MM ALAM ROAD, model town underpass and god knows what else. Big surprises await me. I was in pak in 2008 and back than, they didnt even have ring road.



It has been 8 years, i haven't gone back but i'm finally visiting in this December. Indeed from pictures and hearing the news of the pace of development, i'm also excited.


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> It has been 8 years, i haven't gone back but i'm finally visiting in this December. Indeed from pictures and hearing the news of the pace of development, i'm also excited.



Do take a lot of pics of every area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Aaaaaaand here we go. Why wouldnt they build the underpass with the flyover? Oh well, Aj ki mushkal, kal ki asani. Oh and if you are a big fan of that popular green belt of main blvd, say good bye to it. They are going to get rid of it near kalma flyover. Also, they need to focus on old lahore too


----------



## AnmolSingh

arushbhai said:


> Rafy bhai tusi cha gaye ho. Great work uploading pics.
> 
> Btw few more pics. Information technology development. Its a need of time. Even india lacks behind in such stuff.



don't talk when you don't know

just Google IT industry of India, you will find that Pakistani IT industry is an infant when compared to India

on the topic of Microsoft- Hyderabad (India) is Home to Microsoft's Largest
Development Centre Outside the
U.S.


----------



## arushbhai

AnmolSingh said:


> don't talk when you don't know
> 
> just Google IT industry of India, you will find that Pakistani IT industry is an infant when compared to India
> 
> on the topic of Microsoft- Hyderabad (India) is Home to Microsoft's Largest
> Development Centre Outside the
> U.S.



Did I make you upset? I will still stand on my words. In the past few days, the initiatives that pakistan has taken, india lacks behind in those.


----------



## AnmolSingh

arushbhai said:


> Did I make you upset? I will still stand on my words. In the past few days, the initiatives that pakistan has taken, india lacks behind in those.



no you don't make me upset and yes you can stand on your words 
you can live happily in your world of defence.pk believing whatever you want to believe but that doesn't matter because everyone in world knows the true scenario

its totally waste of time proving it here


----------



## A.Rafay

*Model Town Mor Underpass*


----------



## Edevelop

^^ Its too dusty... environment agencies need to take some safety precautions. 

----------------------------------

Quetta Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Updates - Package IV [MAO College to Bhati Chowk] (23-11-2012)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Updates - Package VII [Additional bridge along Lahore bridge] (23-11-2012) *


----------



## W.11

nice developments, but it has really made lahore very ugly city, the constructors should have kept the aesthetic value of lahore


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad*






*Private Power & Infrastructure Board (PPIB)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Central Police Office**

Mauve area. G-11/1*






*Federal Tribunal/Courts Complex *

*Mauve area*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Updates - Model Town Mor Underpass (23-11-2012)*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Dolmen city mall Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

In Lahore they should stop digging and creating underpasses for cars. They should leave room for future underground metro...


----------



## Roybot

cb4 said:


> In Lahore they should stop digging and creating underpasses for cars. They should leave room for future underground metro...



Metro tunnels would be lot more deeper, not at underpass level.


----------



## Edevelop

Roybot said:


> Metro tunnels would be lot more deeper, not at underpass level.



right but the route should be kept in mind....


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore - Kalma Chowk Underpass Work Kicks Off*

Alvi said that the 400 metres underpass leading towards Garden Town from Gulberg would have three lanes. He added that the underpass leading towards Liberty Market from Garden Town would be around 250 metres long and have four lanes. He said that the additional length of the underpass heading towards Garden Town was meant to accommodate a two lane u-turn and the semi circular bridge to the underpass heading towards Gulberg. Two of the four lanes of the underpass are to accommodate the traffic from two lanes of the bridge entering it.Work on the Model Town underpass is expected to take another forty days to complete.











*Lahore BRTS Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

^^^ Kalma chowk underpass is going to make a lot of people mad. I am already seeing my cousins complaining why they didnt make the underpass with the flyover. 

Does anyone know the completion date?

Also, they need to focus on old lahore, near minar-e-pakistan, railway station etc. That whole tiny region needs more flyovers and underpasses than whole lahore. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## A.Rafay

arushbhai said:


> ^^^ Kalma chowk underpass is going to make a lot of people mad. I am already seeing my cousins complaining why they didnt make the underpass with the flyover.
> 
> Does anyone know the completion date?
> 
> Also, they need to focus on old lahore, near minar-e-pakistan, railway station etc. That whole tiny region needs more flyovers and underpasses than whole lahore. Thats just my 2 cents.



With the flyover built before the traffic will pass over it and the work will run smoother than before, Disturbing one one side traffic is not a big thing but building the flyover and underpass with it would be a blunder with all other roads clotted!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

arushbhai said:


> ^^^ Kalma chowk underpass is going to make a lot of people mad. I am already seeing my cousins complaining why they didnt make the underpass with the flyover.
> 
> Does anyone know the completion date?
> 
> Also, they need to focus on old lahore, near minar-e-pakistan, railway station etc. That whole tiny region needs more flyovers and underpasses than whole lahore. Thats just my 2 cents.



Yes ppl will get mad. I have to drop my daughter at School in Gulberg. Now since the model town more underpass is under construction and kalma chowk underpass is starting i dunno where we will cross the ferozpur road. Nevertheless, once completed they will be gr8  tu koi baat nahi


----------



## arushbhai

Musalman said:


> Yes ppl will get mad. I have to drop my daughter at School in Gulberg. Now since the model town more underpass is under construction and kalma chowk underpass is starting i dunno where we will cross the ferozpur road. Nevertheless, once completed they will be gr8  tu koi baat nahi


 Bro, remember, at the end of the day, all these facilities are for you. Why do you think shahbaz sharif gets up at 5 in the morning everyday and takes a trip to all these construction sites? He is doing that for you guys. I mean he could care less about these construction projects. He can hire people who can supervise the construction sites 24/7 let alone taking a trip at 5 in the morning. Shahbaz sharif is not going to benefit from these projects personally. He is doing that just for the people of lahore. He doesnt have to get up at 5 in the morning everyday. He can simply enjoy a quality time with his family, live on govt money, take foreign trips, and party everyday just like our other CMs are doing. But at the end of the day, you can clearly see the difference between punjab and rest of our provinces. Your daughter and our children will thank him one day, just like how thousands of transporters thank him today for starting a motorway concept in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> ^^^ Kalma chowk underpass is going to make a lot of people mad. I am already seeing my cousins complaining why they didnt make the underpass with the flyover.
> 
> Does anyone know the completion date?
> 
> Also, they need to focus on old lahore, near minar-e-pakistan, railway station etc. That whole tiny region needs more flyovers and underpasses than whole lahore. Thats just my 2 cents.



Seriosuly undepasses and flyovers in Old lahore ? Thats pure destruction to our heritage !
What needs to happen is restoration for tourism....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

arshubhai u didn't read the last line of my post  I said


> Nevertheless, once completed they will be gr8 tu koi baat nahi


.
With regards to flyover and underpass in Old Lahore I second what cb4 said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

cb4 said:


> Seriosuly undepasses and flyovers in Old lahore ? Thats pure destruction to our heritage !
> What needs to happen is restoration for tourism....



No I mean, if we could just destroy shahi qilla and make a massive parking lot for all the buses, that would solve the problem. Plus we can get rid of the railway station and make a better one. Im just kidding lol. I was just talking about a tunnel like underpass near railway station to solve the traffic congestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> No I mean, if we could just destroy shahi qilla and make a massive parking lot for all the buses, that would solve the problem. Plus we can get rid of the railway station and make a better one. Im just kidding lol. I was just talking about a tunnel like underpass near railway station to *solve the traffic congestion*.



There is no traffic issue. Rather it is the present system that is making it seem that way. People don't want to drive straight in lanes and there is absolutely no culture of traffic signals. Shahbaz Sharif is an idiot when he says he wants to make a 'signal free' road. Use your logic. When you have cars coming from all sorts of directions, you know whats coming. BTW, In Lahore's 15 million population, there are no more than 500,000-1 million cars. Haven't you seen the Ring Road the Canal Bank Road and Flyovers for example empty ? We are wasting our money and its going down the drain. You should know that it costs a fortune to maintain it. He is creating sprawl development. Original Lahore was not as big as it is now today. They have added and extended it from Shahdara to Bahria Town ! Moreover, the DHA (for the elite) is also being extended in new phases. They have made Lahore loose its soul !


----------



## A.Rafay

LAHORE Ichhra


----------



## A.Rafay

DHA Main Office, Block A, Phase VI, Lahore


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

cb4 said:


> There is no traffic issue. Rather it is the present system that is making it seem that way. People don't want to drive straight in lanes and there is absolutely no culture of traffic signals. Shahbaz Sharif is an idiot when he says he wants to make a 'signal free' road. Use your logic. When you have cars coming from all sorts of directions, you know whats coming. BTW, In Lahore's 15 million population, there are no more than 500,000-1 million cars. Haven't you seen the Ring Road the Canal Bank Road and Flyovers for example empty ? We are wasting our money and its going down the drain. You should know that it costs a fortune to maintain it. He is creating sprawl development. Original Lahore was not as big as it is now today. They have added and extended it from Shahdara to Bahria Town ! Moreover, the DHA (for the elite) is also being extended in new phases. They have made Lahore loose its soul !



I love the fact that apart from the new airport and the ring roads, there has been much construction

but I miss the Lahore of early 1980s (i was a kid). Less traffic, a lot more trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I love the fact that apart from the new airport and the ring roads, there has been much construction
> 
> but I miss the Lahore of early 1980s (i was a kid). Less traffic, a lot more trees.


 Bro, they have put crap load of trees in lahore. The local govt is going full retard in planting trees. They have planted a lot of trees. Just go on google earth and youll see the difference.

Also, not only that, I think planting trees is something that we can all do. Infact, we can plant fruit trees around our house. We should all take an initiative of planting atleast one tree a year atleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*CONSTRUCTION OF FLYOVER AND UNDERPASS AT PIR WADHAI MORR, RAWALPINDI*


----------



## A.Rafay

*6th Road Junction *


----------



## A.Rafay

*Model Town Mor Underpass Lahore*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KALMA CHOWK UNDERPASS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*BRTS PASSING MUSLIM TOWN MOR*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE BRIDGE*




[/IMG]


----------



## A.Rafay

Road carpeting Completed from Ittefaq Hospital to Model Town Mor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> Bro, they have put crap load of trees in lahore. The local govt is going full retard in planting trees. They have planted a lot of trees. Just go on google earth and youll see the difference.
> 
> Also, not only that, I think planting trees is something that we can all do. Infact, we can plant fruit trees around our house. We should all take an initiative of planting atleast one tree a year atleast.



The issue here in the case of Lahore from my understanding is the style of development. Even with trees there is lack of planning. They have placed Palm trees instead of native Chinar. On the other hand, rather than getting dense, people are getting scattered. These flyovers and roads are designed and made put to use in a way to make that happen. I like how the local government thought of BRT, but they made it complicated especially with stupid arss fences, flyovers, and pedestrian bridges. What was required was a dedicated lane on the ground, walking signals, big pedestrian footpaths, surrounded by trees. Its as simple as that. Look at an example of a green city such as Vancouver. There you have something called proper urban planning and everything fits right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Guys imagine if we didnt have all these development projects (roads, bridges, flyovers, ashiana housing, slaughter houses, black cabs, tractors, waste management etc), pakistan wouldve been in great depression. If any of us here are aware of economics, you;d know how many jobs these things created, not only that, how many households these projects fed. United states got out of depression by investing in national infrastructure. US govt built tons of roads, subways, highways, etc, these things created millions of jobs for the jobless. Think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Work on LEW resumes*

KARACHI, Nov 26: Work on the Lyari Expressway (LEW) has resumed and it will be completed by December next year, said Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ibad Khan while visiting the project site in the Dhobi Ghat area.

According to a statement issued on Monday, the governor said that the National Highway Authority would be given the right of way this year for the completion of the project.

He then inspected the under-construction track from Teen Hatti to Dhobi Ghat and issued necessary instructions to the official concerned.

Karachi Commissioner Hashim Raza Zaidi and Brigadier Basim of the NHA briefed the governor on the details of the project.

While around 29,000 families had to be shifted for the Lyari Expressway project, most of them had already been shifted and the shifting of the remaining families would be completed by December, the governor was informed.

He was told that the shifting work was performed in a legal and a transparent manner and in consultation with representatives of the area.

Taking notice of the information that encroachment had reappeared in some of the areas, he directed the commissioner to look into the matter. He directed the officials concerned to undertake plantation on both sides of the Lyari River.

Work on LEW resumes | DAWN.COM

*Google Earth updated Some Part Of Karachi!*

Teen hatti L.E.W 17th Sept 2012





LEW 23rd Oct 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS*





*LAHORE: Two ships carrying 45 articulated buses for the Metro Bus Service (MBS) route are likely to arrive from China at the Karachi seaport in a few days, officials related to the development told Dawn on Monday. *
The buses will ply on a 27 kilomtere corridor being constructed from Gajjumatta to Shahdara.
*According to officials, buses have been dispatched by the manufacturing company, Volvo China, to Pakistan. The fleet costs over Rs1.260 billion whereas each bus is Rs28 million. As soon as the ships dock at Karachi seaport, a technical team of the Punjab government would go there to deal with unloading, and custom clearance issues.*
The fleet will be transported to Lahore from the port through trawlers, Lahore Development Authority Director General Ahad Cheema told Dawn. Each bus is 18 metre long and is right hand drive.
*&#8220;Every bus has 50 to 60 seats with separate compartments for women and men, and can accommodate 150 passengers in all at a time,&#8221; he said.*
The metro route will have 27 stations, of that 18 are near completion. The work on the remaining nine stations was being carried out on a fast track and would be completed in a fortnight, he said.
The corridor includes an 8km overhead bridge from Muslim Town Mor to Texali. Mr Cheema said some of the overhead&#8217;s portions were still under various phases such as piling, shuttering and concrete and earth filling, adding that the bridge would be completed by mid December.
Mr Cheema said though there was no deadline to launch buses on the MBS, the LDA would be able to know about the tentative dates in the next 15 days.
He said the ongoing construction of Kalma Chowk underpass would not cause a delay in the MBS completion.
&#8220;Actually the underpass is not a part of the MBS, and the construction of the route is going on at this particular portion,&#8221; he said.
The Traffic Engineering and Planning Agency has been tasked with constructing the Kalma Chowk underpass in two months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> *Guys imagine if we didnt have all these development projects (roads, bridges, flyovers, ashiana housing, slaughter houses, black cabs, tractors, waste management etc), *pakistan wouldve been in great depression. If any of us here are aware of economics, you;d know how many jobs these things created, not only that, how many households these projects fed. United states got out of depression by investing in national infrastructure. US govt built tons of roads, subways, highways, etc, these things created millions of jobs for the jobless. Think about it.


But the bad thing is that it is only focused on eastern Pakistan and big cities like Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad. The current generation in balochistan and KP will probably never see these kinds of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Qainchi*






Qainchi bus station





Children hospital bus station





Work in progress inside children hospital bus station















*Construction of the Kalma Chowk underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

SHAMK9 said:


> But the bad thing is that it is only focused on eastern Pakistan and big cities like Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad. The current generation in balochistan and KP will probably never see these kinds of development.



KPK needs honest leadership. Thats what they need. Also, karachi didnt see any development either. If KPK and Sindh had proper honest and energetic leaders, they had done much better than punjab because they are in alliance with federal govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

The Centaurus Update

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi aerial view*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*


----------



## W.11

SHAMK9 said:


> But the bad thing is that it is only focused on eastern Pakistan and big cities like Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad. The current generation in balochistan and KP will probably never see these kinds of development.



when musharraf planned gwadar as the second biggest city of pakistan, the terrorists of BLA sabotaged it completely..

*Lucky one, karachi updates
*





building crane installed at the site of lucky one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> *Kalma Chowk underpass*



By following traffic signals, we can save billions.

I believe people who violate traffic rules (deliberately) shall be heavily punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

SHAMK9 said:


> But the bad thing is that it is only focused on eastern Pakistan and big cities like Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad. The current generation in balochistan and KP will probably never see these kinds of development.



Under NFC award, scheme, they control their own finances.
They choose their own provincial govt. they can always ask for advise but they can't provide security to visitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> Guys imagine if we didnt have all these development projects (roads, bridges, flyovers, ashiana housing, slaughter houses, black cabs, tractors, waste management etc), pakistan wouldve been in great depression. If any of us here are aware of economics, you;d know how many jobs these things created, not only that, how many households these projects fed. United states got out of depression by investing in national infrastructure. US govt built tons of roads, subways, highways, etc, these things created millions of jobs for the jobless. Think about it.



The United States is the worse example to follow. First of all that country is huge. We don't want to see tons of roads being widened and being made and put to use as highways. Besides that country runs on loans. We are a small country being populous and within most being poor. If there is any public transportation system model out there such as subways etc that we need to follow, that must be from Europe.

What our government is doing to make this infrastructure is a 'gimic' due to the elections. Why are they so hasty now for developments ? I fear unplanned piece of work. The recent case of Kalma chowk underpass, took them a couple of days to get it approved. BTW, if there is any business out there that is meant for corruption, that is the road network. We spend billions of rupees making them. My actual estimation is that 30% of the budget of Punjab goes there.

Now about jobs. It can indeed create, however, what is the condition that will not be like the Taxi scheme ? In Punjab, we need to depoliticize. That is the biggest problem out there. In fact it is the same issue in all over Pakistan. The LDA, THE LTC, LWMC, etc are all running under PML-N influence. Can we have people who are not affiliated with this party running the companies ?


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Updates*

*MUSLIM TOWN MOR*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*MUSLIM TOWN TO ICHRA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*ICHRA TO QARTABA CHOWK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*QARTABA CHOWK TO JAIN MANDIR TURN*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*MODEL TOWN MOR UNDERPASS*
















*Kalma Chowk underpass*


----------



## W.11

seriously these overheads have destroyed the aesthetics of lahore city, they should have tried to widen the roads or something, i UK there are separate bus lanes for such narrow road lanes..

the little shareef should have come up with another plan

shareef just wanted to get orders for steel supply from his foundry, he spent too much money which wasnt required in the first place

looks like lahore is grounded or buried by these overheads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

cb4 said:


> The United States is the worse example to follow. First of all that country is huge. We don't want to see tons of roads being widened and being made and put to use as highways. Besides that country runs on loans. We are a small country being populous and within most being poor. If there is any public transportation system model out there such as subways etc that we need to follow, that must be from Europe.
> 
> What our government is doing to make this infrastructure is a 'gimic' due to the elections. Why are they so hasty now for developments ? I fear unplanned piece of work. The recent case of Kalma chowk underpass, took them a couple of days to get it approved. BTW, if there is any business out there that is meant for corruption, that is the road network. We spend billions of rupees making them. My actual estimation is that 30% of the budget of Punjab goes there.
> 
> Now about jobs. It can indeed create, however, what is the condition that will not be like the Taxi scheme ? In Punjab, we need to depoliticize. That is the biggest problem out there. In fact it is the same issue in all over Pakistan. The LDA, THE LTC, LWMC, etc are all running under PML-N influence. Can we have people who are not affiliated with this party running the companies ?


2 words : Developing country. Pakistan is a developing country. US has gone through the same infrastructure development for over 50 years non stop from 1900 to 1950 to 1960. US is no longer a developing nation, it has become a developed nation. Pakistan needs infrastructure, it creates jobs, it benefits the economy and improves transportation for people whose mode of travel is cars/buses/motorcycles. Nobody in their sane mind would argue against the infrastructure development. It just doesnt happen.


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> 2 words : Developing country. Pakistan is a developing country. US has gone through the same infrastructure development for over 50 years non stop from 1900 to 1950 to 1960. US is no longer a developing nation, it has become a developed nation. Pakistan needs infrastructure, it creates jobs, it benefits the economy and improves transportation for people whose mode of travel is cars/buses/motorcycles. Nobody in their sane mind would argue against the infrastructure development. It just doesnt happen.



Look we all want Pakistan to get the best and absolutely out of this economic/political crisis. 

I have said in the past and i will share the same point with you. Every country has different aspirations and forms of systems in place. The United States wanted to become a super power, it achieved that goal by something that we can't do with our own reach. It began with the immigrants then came the investments which still continues. That is an advantage. They gain workers with skills, bring capital and investments, the best of the best out of this world. Today, China and India are working on the same model except whats a little different is, they are getting investments (through outsource) and own people back that once left.

I do not know what Pakistan is going after. In fact the government themselves don't even know the answer. What i do know is that as an Islamic nation, we have to realistic. Limitations have been created in this world for us. Ideally, with our young population, 4 seasons, and all categories of the world's resources, we can become one of those countries who can rather become self sufficient, and in turn become a model for the other developing countries. Initially, this was where we were going at. The 1960s was for sure that period. I see European nations as a perfect example for us. No other country has faced greater challenges and worked to create a sustainable infrastructure. They live and create to fulfil their own needs.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi JS Tower*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Progress*
Near Muslim town mor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi Jinnah Bagh Re innovation *









*




Work on Flyover on Aisha manzil Intersection*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Ill be visiting Lahore in mid february. I hope kalma chowk underpass and MM ALAM road are completed by then. I am actually very excited to see the finished MM ALAM road.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Tricon tower and Pace tower*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Centre Point Tower Karachi*






















*Burj-ul-Harmain*






23rd oct 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Noman Residencia*






23 Oct 2012






*Sanober twin towers*











October 2012


----------



## A.Rafay

*Tulip Towers*






*October 2012*






*Model Apartment*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI - SAIMA ROYAL RESIDENCY*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore*

*Render of Gulberg Galleria*






*MODEL TOWN MOR UNDERPASS*


----------



## anyrandom

man lahore is really going crazy with those flyovers!
are they all meant for the brts?
why they are not building separate lanes for the brts rather then wasting so much money on flyovers.Flyovers are needed basically in the metros.For example when the delhi metro is not going underground,it is going on an elevated track/flyover.
But Bus doesn't take much space and it is not as fast as the metro that it will need an elevated expressway


----------



## Musalman

anyrandom said:


> man lahore is really going crazy with those flyovers!
> are they all meant for the brts?
> why they are not building separate lanes for the brts rather then wasting so much money on flyovers.Flyovers are needed basically in the metros.For example when the delhi metro is not going underground,it is going on an elevated track/flyover.
> But Bus doesn't take much space and it is not as fast as the metro that it will need an elevated expressway


Flyover are only constructed in the old Lahore areas where roads are not that wide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> man lahore is really going crazy with those flyovers!
> are they all meant for the brts?
> why they are not building separate lanes for the brts rather then wasting so much money on flyovers.Flyovers are needed basically in the metros.For example when the delhi metro is not going underground,it is going on an elevated track/flyover.
> But Bus doesn't take much space and it is not as fast as the metro that it will need an elevated expressway


Roads aren't wide enough in certain parts of Lahore so flyovers and underpasses were needed.

*NHA to ensure completion of road-bridge development work*
The National Highway Authority (NHA) should ensure early completion of Qazi Ahmad-Aamri Bridge and Hyderabad-Badeen Road to Meerwa-Sanjar-Chang Road. 

Federal Minister for Communications Dr Arbab Alamgir Khan visited Sindh to review the progress of the Sindh projects on the instructions of President Asif Ali Zardari.

He instructed the officials to timely complete ongoing NHA projects in Sindh so the government might be able to fulfill its promises made to the people of Sindh. 

During the inspection of both the projects, Member Construction NHA Yousaf Ali Khan informed him Qazi Ahmad-Aamri Bridge was situated on the River Indus and would cost Rs 3 billion and it included a 1.3 km long bridge and 17 kilometers of road, 53 percent of the project was already completed and the whole project would be completed in October 2013. 

This bridge connects N-5 and N-55 and earlier the people of the area had to use boats to get across the river. The federal minister was told improvement/construction of Hyderabad-Badeen Road to Meerwa-Sanjar-Chang Road project would be completed with a cost of Rs 1 billion and 80 percent of this 53 kilometers road was already completed.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS 
MAO COLLEGE U TURN to Zila Kachehri*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*ZILA KACHEHRI TO TAXALI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rawalpindi **
6th Road Flyover*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Multan
Work on Flyover In Rasheedabad*


----------



## arushbhai

If Imran khan and PMLN can have an alliance they can be very successful. I think imran khan needs to set his ego aside and come to terms that you can only form a govt in pak with coalition. No party in pakistan can get majority votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> *If Imran khan and PMLN can have an alliance they can be very successful.* I think imran khan needs to set his ego aside and come to terms that you can only form a govt in pak with coalition. No party in pakistan can get majority votes.


That would be a political suicide for Imran, anyways this is development thread, lets get on topic: Gulberg Galleria looks sexy


----------



## Edevelop

Gulberg Galleria, Lahore:



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## andyagain

Projects taken for granted and as no big deal as apple pie in many other countries is seen as something wonderful in pak.

I pity the poor folks still living in pak..its a sad sorry state pak is in socially and economically.


----------



## W.11

andyagain said:


> Projects taken for granted and as no big deal as apple pie in many other countries is seen as something wonderful in pak.
> 
> I pity the poor folks still living in pak..its a sad sorry state pak is in socially and economically.



pakistan unlike other counteries in the world are not living next door to the hell

any development in pakistan today amidst terrorism and war on terror will be taken as a huge thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

andyagain said:


> Projects taken for granted and as no big deal as apple pie in many other countries is seen as something wonderful in pak.
> 
> I pity the poor folks still living in pak..its a sad sorry state pak is in socially and economically.


Thanks for your concerns, will keep in mind but this development is more huge for a country that is at war and is fighting corruption, terrorism etc at the same time.


----------



## andyagain

Maybe its better to get introspective and find out why there is this culture of corruption and warmongering in pak, no? yes?

rather than put up fancy pics of events taken for granted in many countries.



SHAMK9 said:


> Thanks for your concerns, will keep in mind but this development is more thn enough for a country that is at war and is fighting corruption.


----------



## SHAMK9

andyagain said:


> *Maybe its better to get introspective and find out why there is this culture of corruption and warmongering in pak, no? yes?*
> 
> rather than put up fancy pics of events taken for granted in many countries.


Absolutely, give it a few years and hopefully more development is to come.


----------



## andyagain

I wish development in the HDI rather than showpiece projects.

think abt that...

pak is limping and dying a slow death...no amt of pride is gg to save it unless pakistanis wake up and deal with the politicians fate has dealt them



SHAMK9 said:


> Absolutely, give it a few years and hopefully more development is to come.


----------



## RiazHaq

andyagain said:


> I wish development in the HDI rather than showpiece projects.
> 
> think abt that...
> 
> pak is limping and dying a slow death...no amt of pride is gg to save it unless pakistanis wake up and deal with the politicians fate has dealt them



It's obvious that you need to get better educated about Pakistan. 

Read the following:

Haq's Musings: Indians Share "Eye-Opener" Stories of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

pakistan is developing but pakistanis minds are still in 14th century


----------



## Icewolf

jandk said:


> pakistan is developing but pakistanis minds are still in 14th century



So what century is India in if it practices dowry, female infanticide and caste system?


----------



## jandk

Icewolf said:


> So what century is India in if it practices dowry, female infanticide and caste system?



watch out. i heard there's gonna be a drone strike today


----------



## Icewolf

jandk said:


> watch out. i heard there's gonna be a drone strike today



Remember-- if you can't afford a toilet, don't **** out in the open. It's bad for the enviroment and gives India a bad name.


----------



## arushbhai

jandk said:


> watch out. i heard there's gonna be a drone strike today



Seems like you are a troll. Dont worry, youll get banned soon.


----------



## Edevelop

When 1 Indian arrives, he or she has to bring plague.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

cb4 said:


> When 1 Indian arrives, he or she has to bring plague.



tell ur pakistani brothers like icewolf to stop trolling. he will get same treatment


----------



## SHAMK9

jandk said:


> tell ur pakistani brothers like icewolf to stop trolling. he will get same treatment


It's actually your 'brothers' who keep comin here and start trolling, feel free to go through the page 153


----------



## Icewolf

jandk said:


> tell ur pakistani brothers like icewolf to stop trolling. he will get same treatment



You got your special treatment for trolling, now go away from this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Back to Topic:

MM Alam Road, Lahore:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*NIIA updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Isloo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Multan: Palm Trees being planted


----------



## SHAMK9

*Chandni Chowk Flyover Rawalpindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Why do some people call the new islamabad airport the NIIA or the benazir bhutto airport? I think the name of the airports should be the name of the city they are located in.

Also, does anyone have any info on MM ALAM road? Is it just going to be a traditional road like other roads in lahore or is it going to be a little different? I heard about underground wiring. I am not sure if thats true


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> Also, does anyone have any info on MM ALAM road? Is it just going to be a traditional road like other roads in lahore or is it going to be a little different? I heard about underground wiring. I am not sure if thats true



I have absolutely no idea what they are doing on MM Alam road. From the past couple of days and months i have been hearing construction of a cricket ground, basement parking, road extenion etc. But from the pics i posted above, i'm not sure what they are suppose to build. Anyhow, i hope what you say is correct. In fact i want all of Lahore to have underground wiring.


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> Why do some people call the new islamabad airport the NIIA or the benazir bhutto airport? I think the name of the airports should be the name of the city they are located in.


People call it NIIA because they hate BBIA


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore*
* Ali Trade Center Updates (3-12-2012)*















*IMAX project site*






*Gulberg Galleria *


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*


----------



## Musalman

arushbhai said:


> If Imran khan and PMLN can have an alliance they can be very successful. I think imran khan needs to set his ego aside and come to terms that you can only form a govt in pak with coalition. No party in pakistan can get majority votes.


bingo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

lahore tricon Tower


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD*






*Emigration tower - Complete now. 
Aiwan-e-sanat o tijarat (parallel to Kashmir highway) G-8/1*


----------



## A.Rafay

*FPCCI head office. G-8/1
Cladding ( It will look like mini ISE tower, similar design & glass but it's G + 7Fl )*
















*HBFC tower. On the backside of FPCCI*


----------



## A.Rafay

*The Centaurus*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

* ONE Constitution Avenue *































*Rawalpindi*
*Digging underway for construction of tunnel on mareer chowk.*


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> *FPCCI head office. G-8/1
> Cladding ( It will look like mini ISE tower, similar design & glass but it's G + 7Fl )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HBFC tower. On the backside of FPCCI*


7flr buildings can never be labelled development (unless they are malls)


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad 
State Life Tower*


----------



## arushbhai

First of all I would like to congratulate PMLN for an amazing clean sweep in punjab by-election. I hope PMLN keeps up the great work and the effort they have put in every sector in punjab. 


Just a tiny glimpse on their progress as this should be considered a development. Once again, the focus of this development thread should not be on construction only but on other aspects of lives as well






My chacho whose house recently got robbed used this service and the local police sent special investigators to his house for finger printings on various furniture. The robbers were caught from Daska. He was a dieheart PPP supporter but now he supports PMLN. 










And finally, their overall achievements in punjab without any loan from IMF or any support from the federal govt. Not only that, they did all that despite facing tragic incidents such as massive floodings that destroyed a huge amount of farmland, and the dengue virus incident.


----------



## Edevelop

Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif earlier today did the ground breaking of a 3MW Hydropower project at Pakpattan. Due to special efforts of the CM, renowned Chinese Company Sinotec has invested in this power project which has an installed capacity of 3MW and will generate 21.9 million units (21.89 GWh) annually. A total of 5 hydropower projects are being installed in different parts of Punjab which will have a combined capacity of 25MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

I have a question. Who runs DHA? Which organization funds DHA? And is Bahria icon tower owned by Malik Riaz?


----------



## Musalman

arushbhai said:


> I have a question. Who runs DHA? Which organization funds DHA? And is Bahria icon tower owned by Malik Riaz?


DHA is an Authority run by Armed Forces while Bahria Icon is owned by R Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fobcoder

good pictures!


----------



## khanboy007

A.Rafay said:


> *The Centaurus*



Genuinely proud of it   MashAllah


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore BRT Progress:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore BRT Progress:
*




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore BRT Progress:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Bahria Town
Branded Golf Resort
*

Construction of Abdullahpur underpass faisalabad


----------



## arushbhai

Wait until that brt is done. Its going to make lahore look like a city from singapore or europe. I only wish they had focused on making the sidewalk. Our lahori internet community isnt strong otherwise we wouldve gathered enough money to gift punjab govt a sidewalk making machine. I remember an online community in germany collected cash and gifted their local govt a water tanker or somehting I dont really remember


----------



## SHAMK9

Found some pics of Bahria Town Country Club Lahore.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

LAHORE:construction works of Model Town Underpass.


----------



## SHAMK9

Artist's impression of proposed New Gwadar International Airport terminal building. ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Multan International Airport




Features of project include:

11,000 feet x 150 feet runway with 900 feet x 150 feet overrun areas on both ends. 25 feet wide shoulders on both sides of runway and overrun areas.

755 feet x 475 feet rigid apron with 35 feet shoulders with complete airfield lighting system.

New passenger terminal having separate facilities for international and domestic passengers. 500 peak hour passengers for domestic departures and arrivals each. 500 peak hour passengers for international departures and arrivals each.

New cargo terminal, warehouse and cold storage.

Car park for 550 vehicles.


----------



## Rusty

Honestly, All these new flyovers are really depressing. Flyovers are like dyspirne when trying to cure cancer. They just give temporary relief. 
Pakistani cities should be building subways and proper Bus system that is run by the city. That is the only way the cities can progress.


----------



## A.Rafay

6th Road Flyover rawalpindi




















Pirwadahi morr underpass:


----------



## arushbhai

A.Rafay said:


> LAHORE:construction works of Model Town Underpass.



Yaar ye abhi tak bana nahi? Rafay bhai is underpass ko finish karwao yaar.


----------



## A.Rafay

arushbhai said:


> Yaar ye abhi tak bana nahi? Rafay bhai is underpass ko finish karwao yaar.



It will finish Soon, Dont worry


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad*

*OEC Tower*















*Lignum Tower*


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## arushbhai

The whole BRT project looks good. I just hope that people dont abuse this new system.


----------



## A.Rafay

Rawalpindi: under-construction flyover at the Pir Wadhai Morr


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

Some kind of Documentary about MBS
MBS Documentary ] on Vimeo


----------



## SHAMK9

Found some more pics of One Constitution, Islamabad on urbanpk.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*BRTS
Lahore Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Muslim Town Mor*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*SHAH JAMAL Road Widening*





*
ICHRA*






http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag47/tipuvipu/BRTS DEC-12/2012-12-07111729.jpg






*Model Town Mor Underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI, Lyari Expressway*
*
Underconstruction Portion Of LEW*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> *KARACHI, Lyari Expressway*
> *
> Underconstruction Portion Of LEW*


Why was it left incomplete?


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> Why was it left incomplete?



Yes because of Enchrochments, and lack of funds it was to be completed all in 2007 But was put on hold till people realocate but when PPP came they Abandon it because the homes were of their jiyalas and land mafia. But now they are removing it because of MQMs Pressure, MQM is good party when it comes to development and removal of illegal people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Acacia Country and Golf Club Karachi*





















http://www.acacia.com.pk/images/ACACIA%20Presentation.ppsx

The Golf & Country Club will be one of the finest lifestyle & entertainment venues in the region. The project is conveniently located adjacent to the Karachi International Airport on the Expressway which links the University Road with Shahrah-e-Faisal and Super Highway.

The project will offer facilities which are classified into the following two phases:
1. Golf & Country Club
2. Commercial Facilities

The details of the facilities offered under of the above Phases are given hereunder.

PHASE 1: GOLF & COUNTRY CLUB
18 HOLE GOLF COURSE
THE CLUB HOUSE
CHALETS
DRIVING RANGE COMPLEX
SOCIAL SERVICES
PHASE II: COMMERCIAL FACILITIES
FACILITIES OFFERED UNDER PHASE II
5-STAR HOTEL
SHOPPING MALL
ART & CULTURAL CENTRE

PHASE 1: GOLF & COUNTRY CLUB 

The Club will offer the following facilities to its members:
1. 18 Hole Golf Course
2. Golf & Country Club
a. Swimming Pool (Complex)
b. Gymnasium
c. Lounges 
d. Restaurant
e. Banquet Hall
f. Billiard Room
g. Card Room 
h. Children Play Area
i. Squash Courts
j. Lawn Tennis 
k. Table Tennis
3. Parking for 1000 cars
4. Party Lawns
5. Chalets 80 nos
6. Nursery
7. Maintenance Yard
a. Transport Shed
b. Staff Accommodation
c. Generator Room
d. OHT / UGT
8. Entrance / Guard Room
9. Driving Range Complex
10. Arena Polo & Cricket Academy
11. Social Services
top
18 HOLE GOLF COURSE:

Spread over an area 158 acres, Course will be day as well as night golfing. The course will offer relaxing atmosphere and a challenging golf experience and will be designed to hold championship of international level.

The following features are considered as part of the Course to make it a successful Course layout:

&#8226; Greens
&#8226; Tees
&#8226; Fairways
&#8226; Grading Features
&#8226; Sand Bunkers
&#8226; Cart Paths
&#8226; Bridges 
&#8226; Artificial Lake
&#8226; Streams
&#8226; Kiosks 
&#8226; Grassing
&#8226; Tree Plantings 
&#8226; Driving Range with family entertainment activities, fast food & Golf Academy
top
THE CLUB HOUSE

The Country Club will house of the following facilities

&#8226; Reception Lobby &#8211; Lobby, Admin Office, Receptions, Toilets
&#8226; Waiting Lounge &#8211; Waiting area, Trophy display
&#8226; TV Lounge
&#8226; Business Centre &#8211; 3 Terminals, Fax, Photocopy etc,
&#8226; Restaurant &#8211; Informal dinning for 100 persons
&#8226; Formal dinning Room for 200 persons
&#8226; Kitchen for 400 persons
&#8226; Kitchen Store & Lockers
&#8226; Gymnasium &#8211; Health Club, Gym, Gym Store, Lockers, Lobby, Toilets
&#8226; Billiard Room &#8211; 2 Tables
&#8226; Card Room
&#8226; Children Play Area
&#8226; Pro-Shop
&#8226; Golf Trolley Lockers (men and women), Changing Rooms & Toilets
&#8226; Caddies Areas (lounge dinning) etc.
&#8226; Squash Courts including viewing Gallery &#8211; 2 Nos.
&#8226; Administration Office
top
CHALETS: 
There shall be 3 types of Chalets with the following break-up
Chalets	Type	Numbers
Single Room	A	35
Double Rooms	B	35
Three Rooms	C	10
top
DRIVING RANGE COMPLEX:

The driving range with family entertainment and fast food out lets shall be set-up an area of 5000 sq.ft.
top
SOCIAL SERVICES:

The Management envisages development of the following facilities as part of the project development for the benefits of the residents of the Malir cantt.:

&#8226; 22 Apartments
&#8226; 24 BOQ&#8217;s
&#8226; Transport Facility
&#8226; Development/improvement of Garrison Park &#8211; Malir Cantt.:
top
PHASE II: COMMERCIAL FACILITIES:

The following facilities shall be offered in the Second phase of development i.e. after the development of Golf & Country Club:

1. 5-Star Hotel
2. Shopping Mall
a. Food Court
b. International Departmental Store
c. Amusement Areas with Bowling Alley etc.
3. Art & Cultural Centre
4. Additional Parking
5. Sewage Treatment Plant
top
FACILITIES OFFERED UNDER PHASE II: 

5-STAR HOTEL:

The proposed Hotel is expected to have Five Star facilities with 250 quality rooms, superior oriented amenities and other facilities such as restaurants, ball rooms, meeting rooms, shopping arcade etc.

The proposed Hotel will be set-up on an area of 19360 sq.yds. with an estimated cost of Rs. 2.8 billion. The Hotel will have the following facilities offer to its valued guests:
&#8226; 250 rooms and suites
&#8226; Two Restaurants
&#8226; 24-Hour Room Service
&#8226; Large Ball Room measuring 10000 sq.ft with state-of-the-art convention facilities
&#8226; 5 Meeting Rooms and 2 Board Rooms
&#8226; Business Centre 
&#8226; Broadband Wireless Service
&#8226; Health Club & Spa
&#8226; Swimming Pool
&#8226; Shopping Arcade
&#8226; Co-generation Plant of 2MW

The Hotel shall be constructed with a debt equity ration of 40:60 and will be completed within a period of four years i.e. by the year 2011. 

The proposed shopping Mall shall be developed on an area of 10 acres and will be designed with public link and access to the Hotel directly.
top
SHOPPING MALL: 

The Shopping Mall will be a three storied having a series of atriums and foyers developed in the most modern style. It will have one or two large anchor stores/international departmental stores, show rooms of various reputed brands, entertainment areas, food courts, restaurants, Cineplex etc.
top
ART & CULTURAL CENTRE:

There will be a purpose built Art & Cultural Centre of international standards to provide facility ideal for art and cultural exhibitions. The facility will be purposed build and will be equipped with start-of-the-art auditorium for 800 persons complete with backstage facilities, Foyer, lounges, services, projection & sound system etc. The Art & Culture Centre shall be set-up on a total covered area of 50,000 sq.ft comprising of the following:

Auditorium for 800 persons complete with backstage facilities, Foyer, lounges, services, projection & sound system etc.

&#8226; Art Gallery 
&#8226; 2 Halls for expo/exhibitions
&#8226; Cafeteria etc.
&#8226; Open exhibition area and landscaping 
&#8226; Amphitheatre





















ACACIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Model of flyover in Gujranwala near old railway station on G.T road*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore MBS*














Kalma Chowk bus station today, underpass stairs on extreme right of the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore- Parking plaza at Moon Market Allama Iqbal town (10-12-2012)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*lahore-Kalma Chowk underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

A.Rafay said:


> *Model of flyover in Gujranwala near old railway station on G.T road*


----------



## A.Rafay

*6Th Road Flyover Rawalpindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi
Waterpump Intersection FlyOver Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> *Acacia Country and Golf Club Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.acacia.com.pk/images/ACACIA%20Presentation.ppsx
> 
> The Golf & Country Club will be one of the finest lifestyle & entertainment venues in the region. The project is conveniently located adjacent to the Karachi International Airport on the Expressway which links the University Road with Shahrah-e-Faisal and Super Highway.
> 
> The project will offer facilities which are classified into the following two phases:
> 1. Golf & Country Club
> 2. Commercial Facilities
> 
> The details of the facilities offered under of the above Phases are given hereunder.
> 
> PHASE 1: GOLF & COUNTRY CLUB
> 18 HOLE GOLF COURSE
> THE CLUB HOUSE
> CHALETS
> DRIVING RANGE COMPLEX
> SOCIAL SERVICES
> PHASE II: COMMERCIAL FACILITIES
> FACILITIES OFFERED UNDER PHASE II
> 5-STAR HOTEL
> SHOPPING MALL
> ART & CULTURAL CENTRE
> 
> PHASE 1: GOLF & COUNTRY CLUB
> 
> The Club will offer the following facilities to its members:
> 1. 18 Hole Golf Course
> 2. Golf & Country Club
> a. Swimming Pool (Complex)
> b. Gymnasium
> c. Lounges
> d. Restaurant
> e. Banquet Hall
> f. Billiard Room
> g. Card Room
> h. Children Play Area
> i. Squash Courts
> j. Lawn Tennis
> k. Table Tennis
> 3. Parking for 1000 cars
> 4. Party Lawns
> 5. Chalets 80 nos
> 6. Nursery
> 7. Maintenance Yard
> a. Transport Shed
> b. Staff Accommodation
> c. Generator Room
> d. OHT / UGT
> 8. Entrance / Guard Room
> 9. Driving Range Complex
> 10. Arena Polo & Cricket Academy
> 11. Social Services
> top
> 18 HOLE GOLF COURSE:
> 
> Spread over an area 158 acres, Course will be day as well as night golfing. The course will offer relaxing atmosphere and a challenging golf experience and will be designed to hold championship of international level.
> 
> The following features are considered as part of the Course to make it a successful Course layout:
> 
>  Greens
>  Tees
>  Fairways
>  Grading Features
>  Sand Bunkers
>  Cart Paths
>  Bridges
>  Artificial Lake
>  Streams
>  Kiosks
>  Grassing
>  Tree Plantings
>  Driving Range with family entertainment activities, fast food & Golf Academy
> top
> THE CLUB HOUSE
> 
> The Country Club will house of the following facilities
> 
>  Reception Lobby  Lobby, Admin Office, Receptions, Toilets
>  Waiting Lounge  Waiting area, Trophy display
>  TV Lounge
>  Business Centre  3 Terminals, Fax, Photocopy etc,
>  Restaurant  Informal dinning for 100 persons
>  Formal dinning Room for 200 persons
>  Kitchen for 400 persons
>  Kitchen Store & Lockers
>  Gymnasium  Health Club, Gym, Gym Store, Lockers, Lobby, Toilets
>  Billiard Room  2 Tables
>  Card Room
>  Children Play Area
>  Pro-Shop
>  Golf Trolley Lockers (men and women), Changing Rooms & Toilets
>  Caddies Areas (lounge dinning) etc.
>  Squash Courts including viewing Gallery  2 Nos.
>  Administration Office
> top
> CHALETS:
> There shall be 3 types of Chalets with the following break-up
> Chalets	Type	Numbers
> Single Room	A	35
> Double Rooms	B	35
> Three Rooms	C	10
> top
> DRIVING RANGE COMPLEX:
> 
> The driving range with family entertainment and fast food out lets shall be set-up an area of 5000 sq.ft.
> top
> SOCIAL SERVICES:
> 
> The Management envisages development of the following facilities as part of the project development for the benefits of the residents of the Malir cantt.:
> 
>  22 Apartments
>  24 BOQs
>  Transport Facility
>  Development/improvement of Garrison Park  Malir Cantt.:
> top
> PHASE II: COMMERCIAL FACILITIES:
> 
> The following facilities shall be offered in the Second phase of development i.e. after the development of Golf & Country Club:
> 
> 1. 5-Star Hotel
> 2. Shopping Mall
> a. Food Court
> b. International Departmental Store
> c. Amusement Areas with Bowling Alley etc.
> 3. Art & Cultural Centre
> 4. Additional Parking
> 5. Sewage Treatment Plant
> top
> FACILITIES OFFERED UNDER PHASE II:
> 
> 5-STAR HOTEL:
> 
> The proposed Hotel is expected to have Five Star facilities with 250 quality rooms, superior oriented amenities and other facilities such as restaurants, ball rooms, meeting rooms, shopping arcade etc.
> 
> The proposed Hotel will be set-up on an area of 19360 sq.yds. with an estimated cost of Rs. 2.8 billion. The Hotel will have the following facilities offer to its valued guests:
>  250 rooms and suites
>  Two Restaurants
>  24-Hour Room Service
>  Large Ball Room measuring 10000 sq.ft with state-of-the-art convention facilities
>  5 Meeting Rooms and 2 Board Rooms
>  Business Centre
>  Broadband Wireless Service
>  Health Club & Spa
>  Swimming Pool
>  Shopping Arcade
>  Co-generation Plant of 2MW
> 
> The Hotel shall be constructed with a debt equity ration of 40:60 and will be completed within a period of four years i.e. by the year 2011.
> 
> The proposed shopping Mall shall be developed on an area of 10 acres and will be designed with public link and access to the Hotel directly.
> top
> SHOPPING MALL:
> 
> The Shopping Mall will be a three storied having a series of atriums and foyers developed in the most modern style. It will have one or two large anchor stores/international departmental stores, show rooms of various reputed brands, entertainment areas, food courts, restaurants, Cineplex etc.
> top
> ART & CULTURAL CENTRE:
> 
> There will be a purpose built Art & Cultural Centre of international standards to provide facility ideal for art and cultural exhibitions. The facility will be purposed build and will be equipped with start-of-the-art auditorium for 800 persons complete with backstage facilities, Foyer, lounges, services, projection & sound system etc. The Art & Culture Centre shall be set-up on a total covered area of 50,000 sq.ft comprising of the following:
> 
> Auditorium for 800 persons complete with backstage facilities, Foyer, lounges, services, projection & sound system etc.
> 
>  Art Gallery
>  2 Halls for expo/exhibitions
>  Cafeteria etc.
>  Open exhibition area and landscaping
>  Amphitheatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACACIA



Good project !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

Interesting all are luxury imported cars in the concept


----------



## Edevelop

anyrandom said:


> Interesting all are luxury imported cars in the concept



Its for flyover publicity. In reality, nothing like that is going to happen....


----------



## Edevelop

*Historical and Famous Pak Tea House after renovation
*

Pak Tea House was an intellectual cafe in Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan that was traditionally frequented by the city's artistic, cultural and literary personalities. Some of the best-known regulars were Faiz Ahmed Faiz, Ibn-e-Insha, Ahmed Faraz, Saadat Hasan Manto, Muneer Niazi, Mira Ji, Kamal Rizvi, Nasir Kazmi, Professor Sayyid Sajjad Rizavi, Ustad Amanat Ali Khan, Dr. Muhammad Baqir, Intezar Hussain and Syed Qasim Mahmood.
Before Partition, Pak Tea House was known as India Tea House and a Sikh family ran it. After Partition, Siraj-ud-Din rented it from the YMCA administration and renamed it Pak Tea House. From 1960 to the early 1970s, meetings of Halqa-i-Arbab-e-Zouq were held in the YMCA building, later shifting to Pak Tea House.

*Before:*






*After: *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*SAFA Gold Mall Islamabad*






*New Secretariat bldg.*











*One const. ave twin towers.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore MBS*
Secretariat Bus Station construction started


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Bridge *
















Green Belt on both side of ferozepur road






After Kalma chowk


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad*
*State Life Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

A.Rafay should become an honorable mod of this forum. He has contributed a lot lately.

also it seems like kalma chowk underpass is progressing faster than the model town underpass.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

Got these pictures from Ahsan Iqbals (Member NA of PMLN) from his constituency. 

3 lane road in a small village, thats a great improvement. It used to be a single lane cheap quality road





Construction Improvement Dual carriageway from Bijli Ghar to District Complex Narowal via Jassar Bypass





A newly built hospital in narowal















High powered tube well to provide water to surrounding villages and agricultural land.





Newly built Girls college in a small district

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Girls college -CONTINUED





Another massive girls college















A newly build road and renovation










Widening improvement of road which is 42km long. It used to be a single lane mud road, now its a single lane road connecting 6 villages. Good for farmers who can now transport their goods from one village to another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

arushbhai said:


> Girls college -CONTINUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another massive girls college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newly build road and renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widening improvement of road which is 42km long. It used to be a single lane mud road, now its a single lane road connecting 6 villages. Good for farmers who can now transport their goods from one village to another



Great work arush, keep posting. Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*
*Before*




*After*

*Bismillah Castle & Gohar Comforts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore
Kalma Chowk underpass*











Before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

arushbhai said:


> Girls college -CONTINUED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another massive girls college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A newly build road and renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widening improvement of road which is 42km long. It used to be a single lane mud road, now its a single lane road connecting 6 villages. Good for farmers who can now transport their goods from one village to another



poor quality roads......... will be in ruins in few months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

W.11 said:


> poor quality roads......... will be in ruins in few months



You have to remember that this single road connects 6 villages where majority of the people have motorcycles and tractors. Its not a heavy duty road as it is not connected with any city or used by trucks or motorists.


----------



## W.11

arushbhai said:


> You have to remember that this single road connects 6 villages where majority of the people have motorcycles and tractors. Its not a heavy duty road as it is not connected with any city or used by trucks or motorists.



any road should be made once only to be endured for times to come, this road will be destroyed esp as tractors have big wheels which can easily damage roads, this is standard all over the world

poor road construction is clearly evident

if its a village it doesnt mean low quality infrastructure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Politician need those roads during election period. Villagers do not have vehicles... they use animal carts which runs better off road or Qingi at max.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

A.Rafay said:


> *Karachi*
> *Before*



You made my day.


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> *Karachi*
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*


LOL


----------



## arushbhai

BATMAN said:


> Politician need those roads during election period. Villagers do not have vehicles... they use animal carts which runs better off road or Qingi at max.



Kaam karo tab problem, Kaam na karo tab bhi problem. Pakistan ki confused qom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore
Kalma Underpass 12-12-12*







*ON 26-04-2012*











*On 06-12-2012*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*









*Today's pics after rain in KHI. *


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

We need to give our construction workers the proper gear, work clothes etc. 

They should also cordon off these major work sites and make the work more 'presentable' 

Inshallah end result will be good though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Work on Karachi Mass Transit Programme to commence in 2013*
KARACHI: *The work on Karachi Mass Transit Programme would commence in the year 2013 which includes bus rapid transit,monorail and circular railway.*

This was stated by the Governor of Sindh, Dr. Ishratul Ebad Khan, here on Thursday while talking to participants of the 42nd PN Staff Course under the auspices of the Pakistan Navy War College Lahore at the Governor House.

The Governor pointed out that the project is being given final shape and its implementation would start in 2013.

With the completion of the mass transit programme, modern transport facilities would be available to the Karachiites, he added.

Dr. Ishrat also informed the members of the delegation that there is immense potential for investment in the province and that the government has taken a number of steps for provision of conducive environment in this regard and that positive results are coming to the fore as a result of such measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

tera kia hoga kaalia(@mini bus)


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*
*Recently Recarpeted Road at Shahrah-e-Quaideen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> *Work on Karachi Mass Transit Programme to commence in 2013*
> KARACHI: *The work on Karachi Mass Transit Programme would commence in the year 2013 which includes bus rapid transit,monorail and circular railway.*
> 
> This was stated by the Governor of Sindh, Dr. Ishratul Ebad Khan, here on Thursday while talking to participants of the 42nd PN Staff Course under the auspices of the Pakistan Navy War College Lahore at the Governor House.
> 
> The Governor pointed out that the project is being given final shape and its implementation would start in 2013.
> 
> With the completion of the mass transit programme, modern transport facilities would be available to the Karachiites, he added.
> 
> Dr. Ishrat also informed the members of the delegation that there is immense potential for investment in the province and that the government has taken a number of steps for provision of conducive environment in this regard and that positive results are coming to the fore as a result of such measures.



Still on paper. 

From whom are they going to get the money ? Rumours are spreading around that Japan declined to give money as they are facing their own sort of financial crisis. Technically, its not difficult to revive KCR. We already have railway lines ready made and all needed to do is to renovate the existing infrastructure and buy new trains. Thats the first step. When people start to use the service, automatically, they will (assuming) earn profits and slowly in the future could add new blocks towards modern infrastructure.


----------



## W.11

cb4 said:


> Still on paper.
> 
> From whom are they going to get the money ? Rumours are spreading around that Japan declined to give money as they are facing their own sort of financial crisis. Technically, its not difficult to revive KCR. We already have railway lines ready made and all needed to do is to renovate the existing infrastructure and buy new trains. Thats the first step. When people start to use the service, automatically, they will (assuming) earn profits and slowly in the future could add new blocks to modern infrastructure.



they will reach the conclusive deal till end of this month, funds will be released in march 2013, some japanese representative visited karachi today

Need for speed: KCR to cut travel time by half






KARACHI: 
*With a Japanese team expected to visit the city end of this month, it appears the much-awaited Karachi Circular Railway project is finally moving ahead.
According to Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) administrator Muhammad Hussain Syed, the funds are expected to b released by March, after which the work will begin immediately.*
&#8220;In the first phase, a 22-kilometre long track will be built from Drigh Road Station to Wazir Mansion,&#8221; he said. Once completed, the residents will have an alternative to congested public buses and will be able to cut short their travelling time by half. The railway system will cater to around 700,000 people a day.

Japan International Cooperation Agency&#8217;s (JICA) senior director for financial assistance Akitoshi Li met Syed and other officials on Tuesday and discussed the financial appraisals likely to be carried out later this month.
&#8220;We were grilled today,&#8221; claimed an official, who attended the meeting. He explained that, &#8220;The Japanese wanted to hear from the top KMC man if the project will give social benefits&#8221;.
The $1.558 billion project, which is considered to be vital in tackling the traffic woes of the city, has faced continuous delays, despite the Japanese firm&#8217;s commitment to bear 93 percent of the costs.
*The electrical locomotives will run at an average speed of 44km per hour on a system of elevated, on-the-ground and tunnel tracks that will be spread along over 43km. The circular railway system will also have 24 stations and a train will pass through each one of them every six minutes.*

KMC Administrator Syed said the project will help thousands of people who cannot afford taxis and rickshaws every day. &#8220;The construction of this railway system will also create jobs for many people.&#8221;
After running the circular railway for four decades, the cash-strapped Pakistan Railways stopped operating the service in 1999.
The closure added pressure on private transport, mostly buses. Successive attempts have been made to revive the circular railway but they failed, mostly because of Pakistan Railway&#8217;s poor financial position.
Published in The Express Tribune, December 12th, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

A.Rafay said:


> *Karachi*
> *Recently Recarpeted Road at Shahrah-e-Quaideen*



these are LED lights


----------



## A.Rafay

W.11 said:


> these are LED lights



Many street lights are being converted to LEDs in Karachi, In SITE Area, Sharaefaisal, Nazimabad and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

A.Rafay said:


> Many street lights are being converted to LEDs in Karachi, In SITE Area, Sharaefaisal, Nazimabad and others.



better illumination, saves energy.............


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Still on paper.
> 
> From whom are they going to get the money ? Rumours are spreading around that Japan declined to give money as they are facing their own sort of financial crisis. Technically, its not difficult to revive KCR. We already have railway lines ready made and all needed to do is to renovate the existing infrastructure and buy new trains. Thats the first step. When people start to use the service, automatically, they will (assuming) earn profits and slowly in the future could add new blocks towards modern infrastructure.


They will be funded by japan, talking about trains reminds me that zoordari was in south korea few days ago and he signed a deal for high speed trains, don't know what for though, probably this project?


----------



## KRAIT

SHAMK9 said:


> They will be funded by japan, talking about trains reminds me that zoordari was in south korea few days ago and he signed a deal for high speed trains, don't know what for though, probably this project?


High speed train. 

Its the most expensive project to undertake. What about first uplifting PR ? Are you sure that he signed for HSR or simple trains ?

Kindly provide proof.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore
MODEL TOWN MOR UNDERPASS
13-12-2012*

































KRAIT said:


> High speed train.
> 
> Its the most expensive project to undertake. What about first uplifting PR ? Are you sure that he signed for HSR or simple trains ?
> 
> Kindly provide proof.


I also read in a news article. but dont know what kind of trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

SHAMK9 said:


> They will be funded by japan, talking about trains reminds me that zoordari was in south korea few days ago and he signed a deal for high speed trains, don't know what for though, probably this project?



well 44km/hr is not a high speed train, this will be the speed of circular railway

maybe that other contract has got to do with PR


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass
13-12-2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> They will be funded by japan, talking about trains reminds me that zoordari was in south korea few days ago and he signed a deal for high speed trains, don't know what for though, probably this project?



Indeed we heard the term 'high speed train' from Zardari's recent South Korea visit. But its getting more complicated to understand in what it would be used for.


----------



## A.Rafay

W.11 said:


> well 44km/hr is not a high speed train, this will be the speed of circular railway
> 
> maybe that other contract has got to do with PR



We can have a High speed Rail between Islamabad and Lahore. It will require new tracks and electrified rails since these tracks are very old, business comunity and families which usually go by planes will benefit.


----------



## Edevelop

KRAIT said:


> High speed train.
> 
> Its the most expensive project to undertake. What about first uplifting PR ? Are you sure that he signed for HSR or simple trains ?
> 
> Kindly provide proof.





*Korea to build High Speed Trains for Pakistan Railways*

The Pakistani Stock Exchange has hit another high point&#8211;it keeps breaking previous records, and is in fact one of the best performing Stock Exchanges anywhere. The original contract with the Koreans for High Speed Bullet Trains was discussed by Mr. Nawaz Sharif during this second term in office.
While the Dawoo Yellow cabs were imported wholesale (along with rumors of corruption in the imports), the High Speed Bullet trains project was shelved by the PPP government that followed.

Modernization of Railways: Pakistan, under the agreement will seek:

- High-speed railways 
- Communication systems










- Signalling
- Rail stock
- Modernisation of operation and management
- Development of logistics parks and freight terminals
- Exchange of construction and maintenance technologies for infrastructure including tracks, bridges, overhead electrification and power supply systems.

President KORAIL assured President Zardari that his company was willing to share its experiences and expertise with Pakistan Railways and help it develop on modern lines.
Mr. Zardari you done good! Khamsa Hamida!
President Asif Ali Zardari on Tuesday offered South Korea a Free Trade and a Currency Swap Agreement and proposed increased import of manpower from Pakistan. Pakistan and Korea Tuesday inked six agreements

Korea to build High Speed Trains for Pakistan Railways | Rupee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi
New Sharae Quaideen Road*













SHAMK9 said:


> *Work on Karachi Mass Transit Programme to commence in 2013*
> KARACHI: *The work on Karachi Mass Transit Programme would commence in the year 2013 which includes bus rapid transit,monorail and circular railway.*
> 
> This was stated by the Governor of Sindh, Dr. Ishratul Ebad Khan, here on Thursday while talking to participants of the 42nd PN Staff Course under the auspices of the Pakistan Navy War College Lahore at the Governor House.
> 
> The Governor pointed out that the project is being given final shape and its implementation would start in 2013.
> 
> With the completion of the mass transit programme, modern transport facilities would be available to the Karachiites, he added.
> 
> Dr. Ishrat also informed the members of the delegation that there is immense potential for investment in the province and that the government has taken a number of steps for provision of conducive environment in this regard and that positive results are coming to the fore as a result of such measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi
Construction of Four Flyovers at Sharae Pakistan
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Under-pass at Pirwadahi Morr, Rawalpindi
*


























*Flyover!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*6th road Flyover!
1 am in the night yesterday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

I am very happy seeing all the development happening in punjab specially lahore. Not only that, I personally know two people that are investing a lot of money in punjab thatll create 5,000 jobs in the starting and 4,000 more within 2 years. 

Also, once again I am going to say this, these projects started by punjab govt have created thousands of jobs. Labours from all over pakistan are working on these projects 24/7 without a single break. Than we have hardware and materials being manufactured all over pakistan that is supporting our economy, than these projects have also brought a massive boom in our engineering sector and created thousands of jobs specially for young graduates who have recently graduated from engineering colleges and universities. BRAVO! 

We look at a flyover and we dont think about all these things, we dont think about how many people got their "Rozi" from building this flyover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi Circular Railway (KCR)*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi**
Axact House. DHA Phase 7*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore
Metro Bus Transit*

*District Court bus station*


































__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=473996332638978

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*MUSLIM TOWN MOR*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk Underpass**
14-12-2012*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rawalpindi
6th road flyover (12-12-2012)


































*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pirwadhai mor flyover and underpass (12-12-2012)*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI*
Lucky One Mall And Apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

A.Rafay said:


> *MUSLIM TOWN MOR*


Ufff Allah nazr-e-bad se bachaye. This place is going to look amaaaaazing once finished.


----------



## VelocuR

The common standard in Pakistan development, once the new building or infrastructures are completed, it was just few days shining, and attractions. Within next few months, it became ruined again and left behind where nobody is willing to take care of the building. Prices are sold. 

These same buildings or highways would become dull in which I have seen enough, why wasting time to building without proper caring?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | UBL Tower*


----------



## MWAhmed

I can count 7 floors on tower


----------



## A.Rafay

MWAhmed said:


> I can count 7 floors on tower



Hello @MWAhmed, Welcome to PDF Bro, You Are on SCC forum also, I have seen You, Post and contribute here as well as other Pakistani Picture threads, Have a good time


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## anyrandom

A.Rafay said:


> *Lahore
> Metro Bus Transit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=473996332638978



this video uses scene from ahmedabad brts



SHAMK9 said:


> LOL



perplexing...logic?


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> this video uses scene from ahmedabad brts


and...? BRT Lahore is being developed by taking admedabad, istanbul and bogota brt's as examples.


----------



## arushbhai

anyrandom said:


> this video uses scene from ahmedabad brts



Its because we dont have a finished product as of yet therefore we cant just use animation when there are countries currently using the BRT concept. I am sure once we are done with the BRT project in lahore, we will be using it in videos for future BRT projects in rawalpindi and faisalabad.


----------



## A.Rafay

*The Centaurus Mall*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*New Bridge For Lahore Brts*





*Lahore BRTS Map*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE | Tricon Corporate Office *
Updates 15-12-2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Gulberg Galleria
Updates 15-12-2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE| Metro Bus System MBS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi Deep Water Container terminal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi Deep Water Container terminal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

that bridge can be used for metro as well


----------



## A.Rafay

Edit.....................


----------



## patentneer

^^^

Ahmedabad is also Muslim city.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore
Model Town Mor Underpass 15-12-2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Update*


----------



## arushbhai

Where is the bloody sidewalk in lahore? I was not expecting that from Shahbaz Sharif, He needs to keep pedestrians in mind. You are making a multi million dollar BRT project for the people but you completely ignore how they are going to walk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

No sidewalks on the road but tiny little sidewalk on the bridge that will never be used. Great job Punjab Govt, you have won my heart.


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> No sidewalks on the road but tiny little sidewalk on the bridge that will never be used. Great job Punjab Govt, you have won my heart.


That's not a side walk, you can tell by its size.


----------



## W.11

*Korangi Creek Industrial Park(Kcip) Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Render, karachi deep sea terminal











Dilkusha forum, Karachi






Shahrah e faisal
















Iqra university building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

W.11 said:


> *Korangi Creek Industrial Park(Kcip) Karachi*



Ye hui na baat.

This is called development in my eyes along with educational institutions & real skyscrapers. If i could give you a 100 thanks i would have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

W.11 said:


> Iqra university building




Love to see this.

Looking forward to see more Educational Institutions & Industrial Zones/Parks & growth in industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

American Pakistani said:


> Ye hui na baat.
> 
> This is called development in my eyes along with educational institutions & real skyscrapers. If i could give you a 100 thanks i would have.



Construction work of road infrastructure is almost complete and now first company has signed contract to begin work in buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Mehran Highway phase-2 to begin soon


----------



## A.Rafay

*Video Documentary of Lahore Metro bus system*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=135396893283910

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

anyrandom said:


> this video uses scene from ahmedabad brts
> 
> 
> 
> perplexing...logic?



you indians should be proud of it tht atleast we use some good things from india & not making propoganda against every good things just like u indians do,,,,,small minded peoples, we can also use more better things from China & turkey but we are not at tht level thts why we salected indian cities but am 100% sure when it will be completed it will be better than indian cities BRT...


----------



## anyrandom

Mr Javed said:


> you indians should be proud of it tht atleast we use some good things from india & not making propoganda against every good things just like u indians do,,,,,small minded peoples, we can also use more better things from China & turkey but we are not at tht level thts why we salected indian cities but am 100% sure when it will be completed it will be better than indian cities BRT...


dont want to get into d*** measuring contest....but all tier 1 indian cities have either operational metro system or under construction.ALL.
even some tier 2 cities like navi mumbai,jaipur,hyderabad are getting it

dont mean to belittle lahore brts...which from these pics looks good


----------



## A.Rafay

*The Centaurus Islamabad*
*Update*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
Ocean Towers*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
Center Point*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS*


----------



## anyrandom

patentneer said:


> ^^^
> 
> Ahmedabad is also Muslim city.



What BS!
Ahmedabad has only at the most 7% muslim population and because of the development thrust of modi all those old building have been destroyed and its a shiny new city with malls and multiplexes


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore
Pace Towers*


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE
Tricon Corporate*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi
Kolachi, Do Darya*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction at Kalma Chowk Under Pass Lahore*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*DHA city Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*NESPAK HOUSE, ISLAMABAD*


























*WHISPERING PINES VILLAS PATRIATA, Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD 
New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
Bahria Town Tower*


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> *WHISPERING PINES VILLAS PATRIATA, Murree*


I'm in love  these kinds of houses really blend into the surroundings of Murree


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Bridge *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE
Kalma Chowk Interchange*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*21-DEC-2012*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
UBL Tower*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
Center Point*






*ISLAMABAD
The Centaurus*


----------



## SHAMK9

*Institute of Business Administration, Karachi*


----------



## Musalman

Any one knows the cost of this whispering hill villa of Murree?


Further can anyone tell me what is expected date of completion of BRT, Kalma underpass, Lahore bridge and Model town more underpass


----------



## A.Rafay

Musalman said:


> Any one knows the cost of this whispering hill villa of Murree?
> 
> 
> Further can anyone tell me what is expected date of completion of BRT, Kalma underpass, Lahore bridge and Model town more underpass



Cost is unknown, you can know the cost by contacting the dealer here:
Real Estate Agent >> Whispering pines - Murree

Completion date of those projects is in january 2013


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS *


----------



## iam not greek

good development. keep it up


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Model Town Underpass Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
Bahria Town Tower*


----------



## A.Rafay

President Asif Ali Zardari opening the plaque at the inauguration ceremony of FFCEL first wind power project of 50 MW at Jhampir, District Thatta, Sindh on 24.12.2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Metro Bus Lahore Test Drive*





















*Turnstiles, grills for glass doors installed*






*e-ticketing system*











*CM Punjab driving metro bus in Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Quetta to Zhob road































landing strip on the highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport ATC render*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction of underpas at Qurtaba Chowk lahore*


----------



## A.Rafay

New look for PIDC Karachi building:


----------



## arushbhai

Does anyone know if the dust will go away once the construction is over in different parts of lahore? I see they have built a new bridge near arfa tech and it looks dusty as hell even though its brand new


----------



## A.Rafay

*Navy building karachi*




























arushbhai said:


> Does anyone know if the dust will go away once the construction is over in different parts of lahore? I see they have built a new bridge near arfa tech and it looks dusty as hell even though its brand new



That New bridge will be washed before opening dust will be cleaned


----------



## A.Rafay

*FLYOVER at 6th Road Rawalpindi*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*CONSTRUCTION OF FLYOVER AND UNDERPASS AT PIR WADHAI MORR, RAWALPINDI*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## American Pakistani

A.Rafay said:


>



Good to see & i hope this system will not be abused & destroyed by hooligans & ganwaars. Hopefully it will not had the same fate as of Green Bus project of Karachi.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Buses*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
70 Riviera Tower*


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## A.Rafay

*Rawalpindi Ring Road*


----------



## darkinsky

NHA underconstruction highways between qila saifullah and zhob, balochistan





































Labour working on steel bars for construction of Culverts/Bridges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

cadet college Zhob






road conc




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Updates
Niazi chowk station*






















*Going towards Timber market station*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Now going towards Yadgar station*











*A separate overhead bridge U/C on the way*






*Heading forward (Badshahi masjid in the background)*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Yadgar station coming closer*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Bridge is still U/C*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE BRIDGE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*MODEL TOWN UNDERPASS ON 27-12-2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad
State Life Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

what happened to the lahore metro project?

also i think that pakistan should upgrade its airports..they look backward and old. not in good taste for 1st time arrivals.


----------



## arushbhai

anyrandom said:


> what happened to the lahore metro project?
> 
> also i think that pakistan should upgrade its airports..they look backward and old. not in good taste for 1st time arrivals.


 Our national airline is bankrupt. Locals have stopped traveling from airplanes, they prefer buses. Can you believe that? I was shocked to hear my cousin who is coming to Lahore from karachi by bus. There was a time when we had an affordable airline service and our trains were reliable and would arrive at the destination on time. Now, we have no trains. And people dont travel by air because the airplanes are poorly kept, and there have been 100s of emergency landings and few crashes last year.






is that a pedestrian underpass?


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> what happened to the lahore metro project?


still under construction, feeling lazy to update this thread 


anyrandom said:


> also i think that pakistan should upgrade its airports..they look backward and old. not in good taste for 1st time arrivals.


you are very right, there is a new one being built in Islamabad and one is Gwadar, rest are being upgraded but Lahore and karachi airports remain untouched by develeopment.


----------



## SHAMK9

*Lahore Bridge*


----------



## Musalman

anyrandom said:


> what happened to the lahore metro project?
> 
> also i think that pakistan should upgrade its airports..they look backward and old. not in good taste for 1st time arrivals.



You must be talking about Islamabad airport which is old and shabby. But they are building a new airport for Islamabad in Fathejhang. Lahore and Karachi airports are pretty good



arushbhai said:


> Our national airline is bankrupt. Locals have stopped traveling from airplanes, they prefer buses. Can you believe that? I was shocked to hear my cousin who is coming to Lahore from karachi by bus. There was a time when we had an affordable airline service and our trains were reliable and would arrive at the destination on time. Now, we have no trains. And people dont travel by air because the airplanes are poorly kept, and there have been 100s of emergency landings and few crashes last year.


Kal bhi bhutto zinda tha aaj bhi bhutto zinda hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*6th Road Flyover Rawalpindi*










*Kalma Chowk pedestrian underpass (it will have shops), lahore*





*Gilgit Airport's new terminal building can be seen on the right side.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
Bahria Town Tower*






*LAHORE
Pace Circle*


----------



## anyrandom

arushbhai said:


> Our national airline is bankrupt. Locals have stopped traveling from airplanes, they prefer buses. Can you believe that? I was shocked to hear my cousin who is coming to Lahore from karachi by bus. There was a time when we had an affordable airline service and our trains were reliable and would arrive at the destination on time. Now, we have no trains. And people dont travel by air because the airplanes are poorly kept, and there have been 100s of emergency landings and few crashes last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a pedestrian underpass?



I don't know much about pakistan's situation but i think if the airlines are in bad shape then it must be because of excessive government interventions and regulations.
Privatize and liberalize the sector and see development!


----------



## Musalman

anyrandom said:


> I don't know much about pakistan's situation but i think if the airlines are in bad shape then it must be because of excessive government interventions and regulations.
> Privatize and liberalize the sector and see development!


Actually its the PIA which is under govt control and is near bankrupt due to bad management. Others like Air Blue are going good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

anyrandom said:


> I don't know much about pakistan's situation but i think if the airlines are in bad shape then it must be because of excessive government interventions and regulations.
> Privatize and liberalize the sector and see development!



You know every thing about Pakistan.. even before it happens.. so don't bother to sell us your ignorance.


----------



## aks18

anyrandom said:


> what happened to the lahore metro project?
> 
> also i think that pakistan should upgrade its airports..they look backward and old. not in good taste for 1st time arrivals.




Lahore airport have looks of some traditional looks of govt buildings which are normally known as red bricks here in punjab and major mughal's buildings are red thats why its design and looks looks old better then steel structures


----------



## gslv mk3

aks18 said:


> Lahore airport have looks of some traditional looks of govt buildings which are normally known as red bricks here in punjab and major mughal's buildings are red thats why its design and looks looks old better then steel structures



Well....not better....It looks outdated...needs an upgrade like isloo...


----------



## Liquidmetal

gslv mk3 said:


> Well....not better....It looks outdated...needs an upgrade like isloo...



Lahore airport is new, it has a facade that was inspired by Lahore's mughal history, otherwise the machinery both public facing and internal are very new and it is a very nice airport for passengers; and my experience of this airport is very positive. In fact the outer lying infrastructure is also really nice with modern and clean highways connecting it to the city.What would be nice is for Lahore to get a decent underground metro system and a modern integrated transportation system that connects all the transport tiers in these hubs. Delhi has done the right thing by investing in an underground system and all reports of it state that it is world class. We need the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE
Kalma Chowk Interchange*


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## krash

gslv mk3 said:


> Well....not better....It looks outdated...needs an upgrade like isloo...



This looks outdated to you?


----------



## v9s

krash said:


> This looks outdated to you?



By "outdated," he means it's not a 'glass & steel' structure, like the new airports India is currently building/has recently built.

India has relatively newer infrastructure compared to Pakistan, so they can't help but gloat.

They tend to forget that the "expressways" and "tall buildings" they keep babbling about have just recently been introduced in their country. I had a layover in the New Delhi airport somewhere back in the late 90s or early 2000s, and it was the worst experience i've had. The airport smelled like **** (Literally. Everyone was holding their nose.), the false ceiling was broken and dangling down in places, and the water fountain (dispenser) was literally a kitchen sink with a chained up glass .

So, remember, before you gloat, always remind yourself about your humble beginnings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acid rain

v9s said:


> By "outdated," he means it's not a 'glass & steel' structure, like the new airports India is currently building/has recently built.
> 
> India has relatively newer infrastructure compared to Pakistan, so they can't help but gloat.
> 
> They tend to forget that the "expressways" and "tall buildings" they keep babbling about have just recently been introduced in their country. I had a layover in the New Delhi airport somewhere back in the late 90s or early 2000s, and it was the worst experience i've had. The airport smelled like **** (Literally. Everyone was holding their nose.), the false ceiling was broken and dangling down in places, and the water fountain (dispenser) was literally a kitchen sink with a chained up glass .
> 
> So, remember, before you gloat, always remind yourself about your humble beginnings.



 You really want people to believe that!!. must be Pakistani airports you must be talking about.

Humble beginnings , Just go through India's long history to know about our humble beginning.

Just a hint about our humble beginnings - 18 billion (which is more than your forex reserves) worth of gold was dug out of just a small temple in Kerala last year - and this treasure was hidden when many people of other civilizations and countries dwelled in caves and tents and rode camels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

acid rain said:


> You really want people to believe that!!. must be Pakistani airports you must be talking about.
> 
> Irrelevant drivel starts here.



I have nothing to prove. I'm just stating a fact that might be hard for you to swallow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

v9s said:


> I have nothing to prove because I stated BS. I'm just stating a fact that might be hard for you to swallow because it's was just my fantasy.



Agreed cr@p and lies can never be proven.


----------



## v9s

acid rain said:


> Agreed cr@p and lies can never be proven.



Remember: Denial is the first step.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

v9s said:


> Remember: Denial is the first step.



 As if I haven't traveled through Delhi airport in the 90's, you post stunk of BS all over. The scenario you portrayed - I pictured Pakistani airports immediately, because I have seen some Muslims in India and their houses and I must say they are not quite hygiene lovers.


----------



## Backbencher

Is any Pakistani city getting a metro platform in the near future ?


----------



## v9s

acid rain said:


> As if I haven't traveled through Delhi airport in the 90's, you post stunk of BS all over. The scenario you portrayed - I pictured Pakistani airports immediately, because I have seen some Muslims in India and their houses and I must say they are not quite hygiene lovers.



Maybe they took us to the Indian Muslim part of the airport.



Akash A. said:


> Is any Pakistani city getting a metro platform in the near future ?



Karachi will. Don't know when construction will start.


----------



## acid rain

v9s said:


> *Maybe they took us to the Indian Muslim part of the airport.*
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi will. Don't know when construction will start.



You make it sound as if you were herded around - not the thread to discuss it, let's drop it.


----------



## Backbencher

v9s said:


> Maybe they took us to the Indian Muslim part of the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi will. Don't know when construction will start.



That's a good move . 
Implementing a metro in a crowded city like Karachi is gonna help the people massively . BTW when is the deadline for this project mate .


----------



## Musalman

Hey Pakistanis and Indians, why don't u all just shut up and stay on the topic yaar. Kindly do not derail the thread, i really get valuable information about the construction status of some project, which is really helpful for me while deciding route to my daughter's school. This valuable information might get lost in your bak bak.

So please !!! let the ppl posting pictures do their job .


----------



## A.Rafay

*A Lahore Metro Bus Elevated Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad
F-10/11*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

@Aeronaut this thread is on Developments of Pakistan, why some members posting indian airport pictures?


----------



## A.Rafay

American Pakistani said:


> @Aeronaut this thread is on Developments of Pakistan, why some members posting indian airport pictures?



they are trolling report them, i know many pakistani members go in their thread But indians will Start bashing Them Even When They Ask Only good Questions !!










Work Begins on Another Flyover In karachi At this time 5 Flyovers Undercounstruction At same Time!!


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> I don't know much about pakistan's situation but i think* if the airlines are in bad shape then it must be because of excessive government interventions and regulations.*
> Privatize and liberalize the sector and see development!


Its only PIA, shaheen air and Airblue are growing rapidly, even bhoja air is coming back this year.


----------



## darkinsky

v9s said:


> By "outdated," he means it's not a 'glass & steel' structure, like the new airports India is currently building/has recently built.
> 
> India has relatively newer infrastructure compared to Pakistan, so they can't help but gloat.
> 
> They tend to forget that the "expressways" and "tall buildings" they keep babbling about have just recently been introduced in their country. I had a layover in the New Delhi airport somewhere back in the late 90s or early 2000s, and it was the worst experience i've had. The airport smelled like **** (Literally. Everyone was holding their nose.), the false ceiling was broken and dangling down in places, and the water fountain (dispenser) was literally a kitchen sink with a chained up glass .
> 
> So, remember, before you gloat, always remind yourself about your humble beginnings.



ROFL......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

krash said:


> This looks outdated to you?


Lahore airport needs to be expanded. This is the scene at lahore airport.








But i have to agree, its a gorgeous airport, really blends in with lahore's old cultural and historical surroundings.


----------



## krash

SHAMK9 said:


> Lahore airport needs to be expanded. This is the scene at lahore airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have to agree, its a gorgeous airport, really blends in with lahore's old cultural and historical surroundings.



Agreed. We have to thank Mr. Musharaf for this actually. The original plans envisioned a far larger airport but Musharaf sahib decided otherwise when he came to power. PTV ran: "The Government has found excessive and needless expenditure in the current Lahore airport plans and has come with a new plan which reduces the costs immensely". The same thing happened with Ferozepur Road as well.

ps: Even the drive to the airport is a treat. The ring road too gives glimpses of the old Mughal architecture through its tiled mosaics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

krash said:


> Agreed. We have to thank Mr. Musharaf for this actually. The original plans envisioned a far larger airport but Musharaf sahib decided otherwise when he came to power. PTV ran: "The Government has found excessive and needless expenditure in the current Lahore airport plans and has come with a new plan which reduces the costs immensely". The same thing happened with Ferozepur Road as well.
> 
> ps: Even the drive to the airport is a treat. The ring road too gives glimpses of the old Mughal architecture through its tiled mosaics.



wow, cursing musharraf who actually built this thing rather than the paper terminal which ganjas had in their time

you can envision anything but its the money which matters, the envisioning guys never built it did they?

lahore airport is as big as karachi airport and while karachi is atleast two times more populated than lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

darkinsky said:


> wow, cursing musharraf who actually built this thing rather than the paper terminal which ganjas had in their time
> 
> you can envision anything but its the money which matters, the envisioning guys never built it did they?
> 
> lahore airport is as big as karachi airport and while karachi is atleast two times more populated than lahore


Is there any plan to expand or build a new airport for karachi?


----------



## Musalman

darkinsky said:


> wow, cursing musharraf who actually built this thing rather than the paper terminal which ganjas had in their time
> 
> you can envision anything but its the money which matters, the envisioning guys never built it did they?
> 
> lahore airport is as big as karachi airport and while karachi is atleast two times more populated than lahore


The building was constructed during Sharif era further extension was shelved by Mush. 
Karachi airport is alot bigger than Lahore


----------



## krash

darkinsky said:


> wow, cursing musharraf who actually built this thing rather than the paper terminal which ganjas had in their time
> 
> you can envision anything but its the money which matters, the envisioning guys never built it did they?
> 
> lahore airport is as big as karachi airport and while karachi is atleast two times more populated than lahore



Best one see everything without tinted glasses. The Lahore airport was *supposed* to be as big as the one in Karachi, right now it isn't. The plans for the airport were laid before Mr. Musharaf came into power in accordance with the need of a new and larger airport in Lahore. Neither did Mr. Musharaf build nor did the Sharif brothers come up with it out of the goodness of their hearts. However, the project's size was reduced by Musharaf, the effects of which will be visible in a few years.

The envisioning guys started it, the plans and the construction. It does not take a genius to put two and two together and figure out why they did not finish it. The money was also not an issue if one looks at the other projects started at the time of Musharaf such as the absolutely unnecessary new Punjab CM house built in those times. Many other projects were also cut or sized down, such as the Ferozepur road, with this exact excuse. Miraculously those projects have now found ample funding when we are worse off economically than we were in Musharaf's times.

Furthermore an international airport is not built primarily to cater the needs of the hosting city, that is only it's secondary purpose. Cities far smaller have built far larger airports than the Jinnah International Airport. International airports are vital inlets and transshipment nodes for trade as well as passengers and as such are vital to any country's economic growth. Right now we only have one proper international air-hub and that is Karachi. Lahore could have been made into one as well but that did not happen as I have explained.


----------



## SHAMK9

*Dolmen Mall Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

SHAMK9 said:


> *Dolmen Mall Karachi*



Looks nice but doesn't looks big.

Are there any American retail stores like Macy, JCPenny, Sears, Kohl's?


----------



## SHAMK9

American Pakistani said:


> Looks nice but doesn't looks big.
> 
> Are there any American retail stores like Macy, JCPenny, Sears, Kohl's?


Nope but plenty of european brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Jhimpir wind farm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Karachi Metro Render (Not Official) By MW Ahmed


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk Under Passes Under Construction*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Rawalpindi*


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> Karachi Metro Render (Not Official) By MW Ahmed



LOL!!!!!!!!!!, its a meglev train

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

It's Shanghai Maglev


----------



## anyrandom

SHAMK9 said:


> *Dolmen Mall Karachi*



its amazing to see that pakistani boys and girls still wear salwar kameez even in such young age!


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> its amazing to see that pakistani boys and girls still wear salwar kameez even in such young age!


Its pretty amazing and something to be proud of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anyrandom

SHAMK9 said:


> Its pretty amazing and something to be proud of.



no offence i was just pointing the anomaly


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> no offence i was just pointing the anomaly


There is nothing to take offence of, Paksitanis are proud of their heritage, culture and clothes and they have safeguarded it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anyrandom

SHAMK9 said:


> There is nothing to take offence of, Paksitanis are proud of their heritage, culture and clothes and they have safeguarded it.



what does urban girls wear?
do boys also wear that or only in formal ceremonies?


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> what does urban girls wear?
> do boys also wear that or only in formal ceremonies?


You have to look at fashion trends for that, i don't know how to answer your question.


----------



## Major Sam

anyrandom said:


> what does urban girls wear?
> do boys also wear that or only in formal ceremonies?



Majority of girls wear SHalwar kamiz but with alsot of different fashion designing . but over all you can call it shalwar kameez.few wear jeans too. varies from city to city infact area to area in a city.

For boys it varies in urban its like fifty - fifty. some wears jeans and some wears kurta shalwar or shalwar kameez but elders still perfer to wear shalwarz kammes while in rural areas majority still wear shalwarz kameez.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE
Metro Bus Station*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Data darbar station on mbs flyover*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rotary (round about)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore
Kalma Chowk Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*CONSTRUCTION OF BARREL FOR VEHICULAR UNDERPASS AT MODEL TOWN MORR*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaib Khan

Good..carry on work fast


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jinnah Chowk Fly Over in Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Aisha Manzil Flyover Karachi
*






*Dhakhana Flyover Karachi*






*Waterpump Flyover Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Teen Hatti Flyover Karachi*


----------



## arushbhai

Great developments in Lahore. I just hope that the newly built flyovers, roads and underpasses wont look dusty once completed. This is a major problem in pakistan. You build a nice road and the very next day, its filled with dust specially on the sides.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Metro Bus
Escalators*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rawalpindi*
*6Th Road Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pir Wadhai Morr Flyover and Underpass (2-1-2013)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Avari Hotel, Gujranwala*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Sixth Road Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

arushbhai said:


> Great developments in Lahore. I just hope that the newly built flyovers, roads and underpasses wont look dusty once completed. This is a major problem in pakistan. You build a nice road and the very next day, its filled with dust specially on the sides.



That comes with the terrain and the climate we live in, it can't be helped. The soil is very fine and the top layer is very arid and gets blown with the slightest of breezes, even though Lahore, for example, is heavily treed. 

You should check out the Kohistan + Diamir stretch. You'd be picking out accumulated dust from your nostrils and nails every five minutes. Its always fun watching first timers washing their hair at every pit stop there.
@A.Rafay: brilliant work mate. Keep it up .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

krash said:


> That comes with the terrain and the climate we live in, it can't be helped. The soil is very fine and the top layer is very arid and gets blown with the slightest of breezes, even though Lahore, for example, is heavily treed.
> 
> You should check out the Kohistan + Diamir stretch. You'd be picking out accumulated dust from your nostrils and nails every five minutes. Its always fun watching first timers washing their hair at every pit stop there.
> @A.Rafay: brilliant work mate. Keep it up .


Lahore did get tons of cleaning equipment recently so i expect lahore to be cleaner soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

@SHAMK9: Yup these trucks have been around for a while now. You can see them operating throughout the city late at night but they can only do so much when all it takes to make everything dusty again is a few minutes of a little breeze. For example, the streets of Model Town are swept and hosed down every morning just before dawn, this is being done for quite many years now, but come noon and everything is dusty again. The people in the west clean up their houses every spring and we have to do it every single day! You know, Im actually ok with the dust it comes with Lahore, what we need to do is get a hold on the pollution. Defense and Model Town are good examples of garbage trucks making rounds early in the morning and clearing away any trash that has been thrown away carelessly. This should be expanded throughout the city. Also littering should be made socially uncool.

PS: This lack of a concrete jungle, vast open parks and grounds and these abundant green belts in Lahore that we are in love with are also major culprits for making the roads dusty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Beautification of Lahore city*


----------



## SHAMK9

*Beautification of Lahore City*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRTS Escalator Installation on Model Town Station*








SHAMK9 said:


> *Beautification of Lahore City*



One more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Zero point Interchange Islamabad
It's a complex interchange with 6 ramps, 2 under-passes and 4 other link roads.
Loop 4 (takes traffic on Isb highway moving towards fauzabad to Kashmir highway towards new airport)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

This is from where loop starts.






*Under-pass (Takes kashmir highway traffic going towards new airport to Isb Highway going towards centaurus. Also takes you from Aiwan-e-sanat o tijarat to sector I-8 and isb highway and vise versa)
*





















*Ramps & Link roads
*


----------



## A.Rafay

Link road. Urdu university to Isb highway


----------



## A.Rafay

Overhead for pedestrians


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD
ONE Constitution Avenue*


----------



## A.Rafay

*DHA Islamabad* 
















*Emigration tower, Mauve area*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kashmir Highway Expansion, Islamabad*


----------



## A.Rafay

ISLAMABAD
The Centaurus


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi
Water Pump Chowrangi Flyover*


----------



## arushbhai

That islamabad loop and Kashmir highway were both started way before Lahores BRT project. Thing is, if you dont have the heart to do something, you cant do it. Here we are, still waiting for the loop and the kashmir highway to finish whereas lahores BRT along with many underpasses have already been finished. Its all about motivation, dedication to do good for the masses. Nikammay tareen log bethay hoye hain pakistan main. They need to learn soemthing from punjab govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Does anyone know how much the BRT ticket cost?


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> Does anyone know how much the BRT ticket cost?


Hasn't been decided yet but commuters would not be charged for the first 15 days after the metro bus launch.


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE| Metro Bus Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*VIEW OF ARFA KARIM IT TOWER FROM BUS PATH WAY*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*NIIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pir Wadhai Mor Rwl*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass, LAHORE*











*Model town underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

Interesting.
Pakistan is going for a swiss company schindler for stations rather then chinese.
Looks there's lot of emphasis on high quality of work. Congrats.


----------



## darkinsky

anyrandom said:


> Interesting.
> Pakistan is going for a swiss company schindler for stations rather then chinese.
> Looks there's lot of emphasis on high quality of work. Congrats.



its an escalator really doesnt make a difference if its chinese or not, there are chinese buses in this project


----------



## anyrandom

i thought they were turkish


----------



## SHAMK9

anyrandom said:


> i thought they were turkish


They are chinese but funded by Turkey.


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: Construction work continues at Aisha Manzil Flyover.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Escalators in Metro Bus Station Lahore*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Elevated track of Metro Bus transit Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pedestrain underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanboy007

A.Rafay said:


>



thanks for the updates Bro....
if u ever come across pictures of the 4th tower (triangle) can i get some pictures on the progress of it ASAP ?!?!?!?!
Thanks


----------



## SHAMK9

khanboy007 said:


> thanks for the updates Bro....
> if u ever come across pictures of the 4th tower (triangle) can i get some pictures on the progress of it ASAP ?!?!?!?!
> Thanks


If you look at the site from google maps, the hotel tower site is a giant rain water swimming pool  but i'm sure they took it out and finished piling.


----------



## Liquidmetal

I am sorry to say this but the Centaurus looks ugly with the blue glass - looks cheap and unrefined, another colour, maybe a black or green tint rather than blue reflective. Makes it look like a cheap plaza rather than a state of the art development.

In other news, all recent PK talls are ugly, where have all the decent architects gone? These developers need to develop good tastes and design something modern, elegant and different, rather than these chubby concrete eyesores.


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI*
*Naya Nazimabad City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

that's somewhere i wouldnt mind living....for Karachi, it looks like a good escape from the city's chaos and traffic


----------



## arushbhai

Big sexy trucks cleaning the roads of Lahore. They are not taken by me. I got them from facebook.


----------



## arushbhai

This is the head of Lahore waste management. His name is Kachra Seth. Ive met him in person. He is a very strict person. Nobody dares to smile if he isnt smiling. But on the positive note, Kachra seth is extremely bright and dominating person and he has completely transformed lahore when it comes to kachra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

arushbhai said:


> This is the head of Lahore waste management. His name is Kachra Seth. Ive met him in person. He is a very strict person. Nobody dares to smile if he isnt smiling. But on the positive note, Kachra seth is extremely bright and dominating person and he has completely transformed lahore when it comes to kachra


Wait a few minutes and try to post pics again.


----------



## khanboy007

SHAMK9 said:


> If you look at the site from google maps, the hotel tower site is a giant rain water swimming pool  but i'm sure they took it out and finished piling.



yeah ur rite thats what it looks like, a swimming pool  but i want to see some cranes or trucks standing in there and  building it  or whatever may it be (even a dug up hole would do)
Man i love  The Centaurus  cant wait for it to be completed


----------



## khanboy007

Liquidmetal said:


> I am sorry to say this but the Centaurus looks ugly with the blue glass - looks cheap and unrefined, another colour, maybe a black or green tint rather than blue reflective. Makes it look like a cheap plaza rather than a state of the art development.
> 
> In other news, all recent PK talls are ugly, where have all the decent architects gone? These developers need to develop good tastes and design something modern, elegant and different, rather than these chubby concrete eyesores.



no man green would look ugly and black would make it look sad...... 
 The Centaurus  is designed by world class architects and is a tested design in superior wind conditions etc... it is designed by Atkins a leading contributor to the Middle east 
here it is : ::: ATKINS :::
and mind u they are architects who are paid a heavy amount due to their qualities, as they are not some single story home designers.....


----------



## aks18

Liquidmetal said:


> I am sorry to say this but the Centaurus looks ugly with the blue glass - looks cheap and unrefined, another colour, maybe a black or green tint rather than blue reflective. Makes it look like a cheap plaza rather than a state of the art development.
> 
> In other news, all recent PK talls are ugly, where have all the decent architects gone? These developers need to develop good tastes and design something modern, elegant and different, rather than these chubby concrete eyesores.




the company wasted billions of rupees they should have contacted you seriously


----------



## aks18

the metro bus dedicated track can be converted into metro train in future


----------



## darkinsky

aks18 said:


> the metro bus dedicated track can be converted into metro train in future



lol...........................


----------



## aks18

darkinsky said:


> lol...........................



whats so funny to laugh 

LAHORE, Jan 6: The Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency (TEPA) is likely to accomplish the Rs30 billion worth of Metro Bus System (MBS) Project by Jan 20.

The agency, a subsidiary of the Lahore Development Authority, also plans to get the project inaugurated soon after its completion.

Sources told Dawn though LDA, TEPA and six contractors of good repute &#8212; National Logistic Cell (NLC), Makksons, Sarwar and Company and two joint ventures of SKB and Al-Bayrek and ZKB and Reliable &#8212; were scheduled to complete the project by Jan 31, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif pushed the officials to complete it by Jan 20.

They said keeping in view CM&#8217;s desire, the officials started executing various project activities on a fast track from last month.

At present, the sources said the entire 27-km dedicated bus pathway except three small portions, from Niazi Chowk to Shahdara measuring about 2-km, Kalma Chowk and Model Town underpasses, had been completed. Though the remaining stretch (from Niazi Chowk to Shahdara) and the dedicated overhead bridge for buses at Ravi River would be completed later, work on the aforementioned two small portions (Kalma Chowk and Model Town underpasses) would be completed by Jan 9.

They said keeping in view the current construction scenario, the MBS would be ready for bus operation by Jan 20.

*They said the dedicated bus pathway had been designed in a way that it could be even used for running a train by laying rail track on it. &#8220;If we plan to lay rail track on this long corridor,* this could carry its load and operations as well. However, the government only planned to ply buses at the moment,&#8221; an official said.

A senior TEPA official, when contacted, said of total 27, the officials had completed 100 per cent work on five bus stations at the moment. &#8220;The remaining 22 bus stations will be completed by Jan 15 as about 80 to 90 per cent of work relating to preparation of platforms, lighting, automated announcements, elevators (if required) ticketing and others had been completed there till date,&#8221; TEPA Chief Engineer Saeed Akhtar told Dawn.

He said although the officials were presently engaged in finishing various works, the completed tasks included the 8.6-km long overhead bridge, installation of fences along both sides of the track from Gajjumata to Niazi Chowk, installation of efficient transport system and automated announcements etc.

Asked about Model Town underpass, he said the TEPA officials would complete the project by Jan 9 and the CM would open it for traffic on Jan 10. Similarly the Kalma Chowk, which had been closed for traffic since Dec 20, would be opened on Jan 9 as per schedule.

&#8220;It was actually closed because of construction work on a small portion of the dedicated pathway, bus station and digging for Kalma Chowk underpass. And now we have completed the bus station and are about to complete the pathway whereas work on underpasses will continue till completion deadline (Jan 31).&#8221;

He said despite carrying out construction work on Kalma Chowk underpasses till Jan 30, the MBS would be ready for launching the bus operation in third week of this month, most probably by Jan 20 as desired by the CM.

To a question, the chief engineer admitted that there would be problem for running of the 18-meter long buses from Niazi Chowk to Shahdara due to absence of a dedicated track and an overhead bridge on the Ravi for them. &#8220;As we have yet to launch construction work on these assignments, we will be forced to ply the buses via existing Ravi bridge along routine traffic.&#8221;

*Various departments concerned have almost completed feasibility studies for launching the MBS on Multan Road (from Thokar to MAO College) and Azadi Chowk to railway station besides connecting it with Ring Road.*


Model Town underpass accessible on 10th MBS project may be complete by 20th | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

LAHORE: A view of under construction Kalma Chowk Underpass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

I hope to see a cleaner lahore when I land there on february 14 or 15. I hope BRT is completely done and I pray to God that this underpass is also completely finished.


----------



## darkinsky

aks18 said:


> whats so funny to laugh
> 
> LAHORE, Jan 6: The Traffic Engineering and Transport Planning Agency (TEPA) is likely to accomplish the Rs30 billion worth of Metro Bus System (MBS) Project by Jan 20.
> 
> The agency, a subsidiary of the Lahore Development Authority, also plans to get the project inaugurated soon after its completion.
> 
> Sources told Dawn though LDA, TEPA and six contractors of good repute  National Logistic Cell (NLC), Makksons, Sarwar and Company and two joint ventures of SKB and Al-Bayrek and ZKB and Reliable  were scheduled to complete the project by Jan 31, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif pushed the officials to complete it by Jan 20.
> 
> They said keeping in view CMs desire, the officials started executing various project activities on a fast track from last month.
> 
> At present, the sources said the entire 27-km dedicated bus pathway except three small portions, from Niazi Chowk to Shahdara measuring about 2-km, Kalma Chowk and Model Town underpasses, had been completed. Though the remaining stretch (from Niazi Chowk to Shahdara) and the dedicated overhead bridge for buses at Ravi River would be completed later, work on the aforementioned two small portions (Kalma Chowk and Model Town underpasses) would be completed by Jan 9.
> 
> They said keeping in view the current construction scenario, the MBS would be ready for bus operation by Jan 20.
> 
> *They said the dedicated bus pathway had been designed in a way that it could be even used for running a train by laying rail track on it. If we plan to lay rail track on this long corridor,* this could carry its load and operations as well. However, the government only planned to ply buses at the moment, an official said.
> 
> A senior TEPA official, when contacted, said of total 27, the officials had completed 100 per cent work on five bus stations at the moment. The remaining 22 bus stations will be completed by Jan 15 as about 80 to 90 per cent of work relating to preparation of platforms, lighting, automated announcements, elevators (if required) ticketing and others had been completed there till date, TEPA Chief Engineer Saeed Akhtar told Dawn.
> 
> He said although the officials were presently engaged in finishing various works, the completed tasks included the 8.6-km long overhead bridge, installation of fences along both sides of the track from Gajjumata to Niazi Chowk, installation of efficient transport system and automated announcements etc.
> 
> Asked about Model Town underpass, he said the TEPA officials would complete the project by Jan 9 and the CM would open it for traffic on Jan 10. Similarly the Kalma Chowk, which had been closed for traffic since Dec 20, would be opened on Jan 9 as per schedule.
> 
> It was actually closed because of construction work on a small portion of the dedicated pathway, bus station and digging for Kalma Chowk underpass. And now we have completed the bus station and are about to complete the pathway whereas work on underpasses will continue till completion deadline (Jan 31).
> 
> He said despite carrying out construction work on Kalma Chowk underpasses till Jan 30, the MBS would be ready for launching the bus operation in third week of this month, most probably by Jan 20 as desired by the CM.
> 
> To a question, the chief engineer admitted that there would be problem for running of the 18-meter long buses from Niazi Chowk to Shahdara due to absence of a dedicated track and an overhead bridge on the Ravi for them. As we have yet to launch construction work on these assignments, we will be forced to ply the buses via existing Ravi bridge along routine traffic.
> 
> *Various departments concerned have almost completed feasibility studies for launching the MBS on Multan Road (from Thokar to MAO College) and Azadi Chowk to railway station besides connecting it with Ring Road.*
> 
> 
> Model Town underpass accessible on 10th MBS project may be complete by 20th | Newspaper | DAWN.COM



this is crap, BRT routes and train routes are totally different, or where whould then make big metro stations? cant make them on the middle of the road, do that?

also metro routes are made to make distances short

lastly i dont think their designed the bridges according to the metro tolerance factor


----------



## Edevelop

Came back from Lahore last night. A lot has changed since my last visit. On a positive note, the infrastructure has considerably improved and it has become a lot cleaner. Seriously, I found the roads better than Canada lol. Obviously, due to construction on major roads, traffic has gone bad but once the MBS gets completed, (my guess -- probably in February), there will definitely be a revolution in transportation.


----------



## arushbhai

darkinsky said:


> this is crap, BRT routes and train routes are totally different, or where whould then make big metro stations? cant make them on the middle of the road, do that?
> 
> also metro routes are made to make distances short
> 
> lastly i dont think their designed the bridges according to the metro tolerance factor


Well I guess you need to wake up and accept the reality. The whole route has been made to accommodate a train. And we are not talking about those heavy duty 8,000 horsepower diesel engines that will be pulling 25 train bogies, we are talking about a metro, the one that new delhi has.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> Well I guess you need to wake up and accept the reality. The whole route has been made to accommodate a train. And we are not talking about those heavy duty 8,000 horsepower diesel engines that will be pulling 25 train bogies, we are talking about a metro, the one that new delhi has.



True. From my knowledge, once Lahore gets considerable amount of electricity, you will definitely see trains.


----------



## arushbhai

cb4 said:


> Came back from Lahore last night. A lot has changed since my last visit. On a positive note, the infrastructure has considerably improved and it has become a lot cleaner. Seriously, I found the roads better than Canada lol. Obviously, due to construction on major roads, traffic has gone bad but once the MBS gets completed, (my guess -- probably in February), there will definitely be a revolution in transportation.



Hey I tried to send you a PM but I guess I need to get 1000 posts to send a PM to other members. I have a question for you. How was your experience at lahore airport when you landed and departed? Did the custom agents stop you and tried to get money from you? I will be visiting lahore in a month and I am kinda nervous because I dont know what to expect from those guys at the airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> Hey I tried to send you a PM but I guess I need to get 1000 posts to send a PM to other members. I have a question for you. How was your experience at lahore airport when you landed and departed? Did the custom agents stop you and tried to get money from you? I will be visiting lahore in a month and I am kinda nervous because I dont know what to expect from those guys at the airport



As far as customs is concerned, If you are not wanting to put you baggage under security screening go go to a place called 'Green Channel'. This basicaly gets you out right away. Get a porter and he will help you. When i landed and got my 4 bags i went there. The porters will ask for money but make sure you don't get fooled by paying them in dollars.

I salute Shahbaz Sharif and Police IG Habib Ur Rehman. Lahore is very safe. I will tell everyone to ignore the Western Media and also our Media as it is all propaganda. No one in the streets care whats happening and on a lighter note, i found people happier than what i see here. On a negative note, it is cold. You will feel homes colder than outside atmosphere. Don't know the conditions in February, but if people tell you it will stay cooler, it would be best you bring warm clothes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE
Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Location of bus depot on south*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Traffic signals installation*





















*Elevated BRTS Track at Muslim Town Mor*






*8 o clock in the evening*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Guys I am paranoid. In the last one year, two trucks have hit these overhead pedestrian bridges resulting in a complete destruction. I just hope that the punjab govt is aware of the fact that such incident can happen again since we have a web of pedestrian bridges in lahore now specially the BRT ones. I hope they take some kind of precautions to keep the truck drivers in check. Hitting these BRT pedestrian bridges can cost many human lives as it is connected with a ticket office and the whole station on the flyover.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

darkinsky said:


> this is crap, BRT routes and train routes are totally different, or where whould then make big metro stations? cant make them on the middle of the road, do that?
> 
> also metro routes are made to make distances short
> 
> lastly i dont think their designed the bridges according to the metro tolerance factor




Infrastructure of Lahore MBS is way different then the one in india and in other cities around the world it can easily accommodate the light rail in future


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

*Cable Stayed Bridge over river jehlum in Muzaffarabad valley, Azad Kashmir.*
Render:












slightly older pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

*MBS, Lahore*


----------



## SHAMK9

*Pearl City Multan.*
*renders:*












*progress*


----------



## SHAMK9

*Proposed Malir River Expressway, Karachi:* (courtesy, skyscrapercity forum)
plan:




on map:




*Shah faisal colony bridge, on the malir river, expressway will go from it's top*


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> *Cable Stayed Bridge over river jehlum in Muzaffarabad valley, Azad Kashmir.*
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly older pic:




Great to see this good job! Is this the first Cable stay bridge in Pakistan? Karachi harbor crossing bridge was also proposed!

some more pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> Great to see this good job! Is this the first Cable stay bridge in Pakistan? Karachi harbor crossing bridge was also proposed!


Yea, its the first of it's kind in Pakistan, i doubt that KHCB won't be built, unless someone from Karachi can bring updates.


----------



## SHAMK9

More pics of Cable stay bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

A.Rafay said:


> Great to see this good job! Is this the first Cable stay bridge in Pakistan? Karachi harbor crossing bridge was also proposed!





SHAMK9 said:


> Yea, its the first of it's kind in Pakistan, i doubt that KHCB won't be built, unless someone from Karachi can bring updates.



Dudes,











This is in Sukkar over the Indus and then there are hundreds more in the north, just smaller, and they are being replaced with huge concrete bridges.


----------



## Musalman

arushbhai said:


> Guys I am paranoid. In the last one year, two trucks have hit these overhead pedestrian bridges resulting in a complete destruction. I just hope that the punjab govt is aware of the fact that such incident can happen again since we have a web of pedestrian bridges in lahore now specially the BRT ones. I hope they take some kind of precautions to keep the truck drivers in check. Hitting these BRT pedestrian bridges can cost many human lives as it is connected with a ticket office and the whole station on the flyover.


Today a truck with a container stuck itself in the Ferozpur road underpass. Traffic was jam due to it, my daughter was nearly late from school 
License of these truck drivers should be canceled and their vehicles should be impounded


----------



## SHAMK9

krash said:


> Dudes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in Sukkar over the Indus and then there are hundreds more in the north, just smaller, and *they are being replaced with huge concrete bridges.*


wtf? why? I like those northern type bridges, not only do they scare the crap out of you, they are also very sexy lookin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

SHAMK9 said:


> wtf? why? I like those northern type bridges, not only do they scare the crap out of you, they are also very sexy lookin



Yeah me too. Its an out of this world experience to drive over those old single lane wooden suspension bridges at a max of 5 km/hr, creaking and moaning all the way with tivers flowing hundreds of feet below. They had become a part of our north. My favorite; the one that takes you over a small river into deosai. On one of its wooden pillars someone had etched, very aptly, "Gateway to Heaven". Close second, the one at Alam chowk which takes you off the KKH and puts you on the Gilgit-Skardu Road over the Indus. Sadly they must make way for more robust 2/3 lane concrete bridges. Some hogwash about safety and increas in trade being good for the economy. Many have already been replaced others will be very soon as well...the Chinese are ruining our KKH! ;D

Wait, I think I have a picture of the one under construction at Alam Chowk. Lemme check.

EDIT:

Ok, I can do one better. I found videos of crossing some of those bridges as. Uploading will take a little time though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

So this is a video while crossing over from the KKH onto the Gilgit-Skardu Road (also crossing over from Gilgit into Baltistan and most awesomely crossing over from the Hindukush into the Karakoram!). Indus below. Notice when I pan towards the right you can see two pillars on either side of the river. This video is of late 2010 construction had just begun then. The Chinese and the FWO have since ripped the KKH open from Khunjrab to Raikhot and rebuilt it.






A picture of the same pillar:







Now that I'm done with the formality of contributing to the topic check these out:


Crossing one of the bridges just before entering Skardu, at night:






This clip shows the bridge which crosses you over from the district of Skardu into the district of Ghanche:






Allam Chowk/Skardu bridge from the KKH:






From up above:






The bridge that links both the districts of Skardu and Ghanche:











Another one near Khaplu:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Musalman said:


> Today a truck with a container stuck itself in the Ferozpur road underpass. Traffic was jam due to it, my daughter was nearly late from school
> License of these truck drivers should be canceled and their vehicles should be impounded


Yeah I just heard about it. Its becoming a norm and the govt needs to do something about it. A concrete underpass can sustain the blow but a steel and iron pedestrian bridge doesnt stand a chance against a speeding truck.


----------



## gslv mk3

v9s said:


> By "outdated," he means it's not a 'glass & steel' structure, like the new airports India is currently building/has recently built.
> 
> India has relatively newer infrastructure compared to Pakistan, so they can't help but gloat.
> 
> They tend to forget that the "expressways" and "tall buildings" they keep babbling about have just recently been introduced in their country. I had a layover in the New Delhi airport somewhere back in the late 90s or early 2000s, and it was the worst experience i've had. The airport smelled like **** (Literally. Everyone was holding their nose.), the false ceiling was broken and dangling down in places, and the water fountain (dispenser) was literally a kitchen sink with a chained up glass .
> 
> So, remember, before you gloat, always remind yourself about your humble beginnings.




You can live in the present...not past...

Yes the expessways are new for us....Skyscrapers?
Compare a tier4 Indian airport to Lahore airport and see the difference.........................



krash said:


> This looks outdated to you?



Compare it with any Airport in a developing city,my friend...and see the difference...........


----------



## darkinsky

gslv mk3 said:


> You can live in the present...not past...
> Compare a tier4 Indian airport to Lahore airport and see the difference.........................



sir the discussion is that you are trying to boast about your progress here

well thats all fine with me, but your boasting has a little sense of retarded inflammatory, looking down feelings for other you are talking to, we are better than you in the past, you are better than us in the present in some aspects, now after this war on terror mess we may become better than you in future, so whats the point really?

i mean india has a long long way to go, its prime hurdle is its population, country like india which might be 3-4 times smaller than china has nearly the same population of 1.2 billion people, while pakistan has a very low population factor here, it will take you 8 times faster to develop than us because we dont have population problem as much as you do, we have more reserves than we can use, its surplus, while india cant produce enough to satisfy its billion people population

economically pakistan has an advantage here, and indians boasting here dont even know what the reality is

if pakistan is able to sort this corruption issue which is already the big topic here and electoral mess, then is there in india, i see pakistan is actually making some thing big enough even for india here

your anna hazare movement has failed and god knows now how many years it will take india to realise the curse of corruption and the efforts to eliminate them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

arushbhai said:


> Yeah I just heard about it. Its becoming a norm and the govt needs to do something about it. A concrete underpass can sustain the blow but a steel and iron pedestrian bridge doesnt stand a chance against a speeding truck.



:-( I was going to pick her back from school , a bus stuck itself in the park gate which is between Model Town and Ferozpur road. She had to wait for 30 mins in school.


----------



## A.Rafay

_LAHORE: Labourers busy in fix the elevatorsat Model Twon MTBS Stop._


----------



## Musalman

Model town under pass opened today


----------



## STEELMAN

Model town, Civil lines , Sadar and many more similar common name which we find in almost every city of south asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Break-waters for u/c Deep Water Port Karachi. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Naluchi Bridge (Cable Stayed Bridge) over river jehlum in Muzaffarabad valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Metro Bus Service Lahore*






*Avalanche Shelter at Pashi Slide also known as Subri in Muzaffarabad... Under final stages of construction.
Constructed by FWO.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Turkish buses on route | The Nation


----------



## Musalman

STEELMAN said:


> Model town, Civil lines , Sadar and many more similar common name which we find in almost every city of south asia.



Yes this is true. 

Model Town in Lahore was actually a town made by elite hindus of the city. Most of the plots sizes were more than 1000 sq yard.


----------



## arushbhai

Musalman said:


> Yes this is true.
> 
> Model Town in Lahore was actually a town made by elite hindus of the city. Most of the plots sizes were more than 1000 sq yard.


Model town is a place where actual rich lahoris live that are not mummy daddy or burger bachay. Residents of model town have actually earned their wealth whereas people living in defence usually moved from abroad, earned their money from corruption or are from different cities of pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anyrandom

arushbhai said:


> Model town is a place where actual rich lahoris live that are not mummy daddy or burger bachay. Residents of model town have actually earned their wealth whereas people living in defence usually moved from abroad, earned their money from corruption or are from different cities of pakistan.



Burger bachay:

I have heard this phrase even before, what is the meaning?


----------



## F.O.X

arushbhai said:


> Model town is a place where actual rich lahoris live that are not mummy daddy or burger bachay. Residents of model town have actually earned their wealth whereas people living in defence usually moved from abroad, earned their money from corruption or are from different cities of pakistan.



One of the Biggest Corrupt people in Pakistan , " the Ganja Brothers " also Live in Model town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

darkinsky said:


> sir the discussion is that you are trying to boast about your progress here
> 
> well thats all fine with me, but your boasting has a little sense of retarded inflammatory, looking down feelings for other you are talking to, we are better than you in the past, you are better than us in the present in some aspects, now after this war on terror mess we may become better than you in future, so whats the point really?
> 
> i mean india has a long long way to go, its prime hurdle is its population, country like india which might be 3-4 times smaller than china has nearly the same population of 1.2 billion people, while pakistan has a very low population factor here, it will take you 8 times faster to develop than us because we dont have population problem as much as you do, we have more reserves than we can use, its surplus, while india cant produce enough to satisfy its billion people population
> 
> economically pakistan has an advantage here, and indians boasting here dont even know what the reality is
> 
> if pakistan is able to sort this corruption issue which is already the big topic here and electoral mess, then is there in india, i see pakistan is actually making some thing big enough even for india here
> 
> your anna hazare movement has failed and god knows now how many years it will take india to realise the curse of corruption and the efforts to eliminate them



Well whatever you say is not totally deniable.
But i don't buy into the overpopulation paranoia.
The premise that more population = more poverty is keynesian economics which has been proven to be false. S&T of the 21 st century can easily accomodate more population.

Japan's population density is more then india and pakistan's density is little less then india but we can see the different economic ladders all these 3 countries stand on.
Compared to 20 years ago, India's population is more but India today is also more prosperous then India 20 years ago. So clearly population is a manageable entity and it depends how the 'human resource' is used.

India produces enough crop to feed 3 billion people...but lakh tones are wasted because of corruption. So here goes your theory of more population=more hunger.

Infact population is a double edged sword. If it is managed well,it is a blessing otherwise it is a curse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

v9s said:


> India has relatively newer infrastructure compared to Pakistan, so they can't help but gloat.
> 
> They tend to forget that the "expressways" and "tall buildings" they keep babbling about have just recently been introduced in their country. I had a layover in the New Delhi airport somewhere back in the late 90s or early 2000s, and it was the worst experience i've had. The airport smelled like **** (Literally. Everyone was holding their nose.), the false ceiling was broken and dangling down in places, and the water fountain (dispenser) was literally a kitchen sink with a chained up glass .
> 
> So, remember, before you gloat, always remind yourself about your humble beginnings.



Yes,We have new infrastructure.....
Tall buildings have been introduced just recently ??
We had South Asias tallest building from 1970s....Mumbai WTC(40 floor)
And you still doesnt have a building as tall as it!!!


----------



## v9s

gslv mk3 said:


> Yes,We have new infrastructure.....
> Tall buildings have been introduced just recently ??
> We had South Asias tallest building from 1970s....Mumbai WTC(40 floor)
> And you still doesnt have a building as tall as it!!!



Acha bhai. You win. Have a cookie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*New MODEL TOWN MOR UNDERPASS LAHORE*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Bahria Town tower Karachi*











*KARACHI
Dolmen City*





















*Fat Burger Dolmen*


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE Metro Bus Elevated Track and Stations*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Sixth Road Flyover Rawalpindi*


----------



## arushbhai

F.O.X said:


> One of the Biggest Corrupt people in Pakistan , " the Ganja Brothers " also Live in Model town.



hey idiot, deal with it


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

who isnt corrupt? even your local sabzi wala may be corrupt too


----------



## F.O.X

arushbhai said:


> hey idiot, deal with it


I would say mind your language , but then i Know it is useless , some people are raised that way .


So please carry on .

And , Stick to the Topic Please , Dont Ruin a Good Thread .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## curioususer

@F.O.X

Can I ask you a question about your signature? Not in the open forum, you can P.M me. Or I'll share my email here but don't quote, so that I can remove it by editing.


----------



## curioususer

@F.O.X

I'm unable to reply to your PM.


----------



## Musalman

arushbhai said:


> hey idiot, deal with it



Dafa karow, what these idiots do not know is that Bani Gala where Imran Khan house is situated is actually an illegal locality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

gslv mk3 said:


> Yes,We have new infrastructure.....
> Tall buildings have been introduced just recently ??
> We had South Asias tallest building from 1970s....Mumbai WTC(40 floor)
> And you still doesnt have a building as tall as it!!!


Tall buildings are surely considered achievement by you guys, bravo, you can put a 100 storey tower in middle of african desert but fact will still remain that africa is one of the poorest continent in the world with millions of poor starving souls.


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rawalpindi Pirwadhai Mor flyover and underpass(9-1-2013)*


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE *
*MODEL TOWN UNDERPASS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


>



ATC tower perhaps?


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> ATC tower perhaps?



Yes its ATC Tower 

Heres The render, It looks almost like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> Yes its ATC Tower
> 
> Heres The render, It looks almost like it



That's the first render i've seen of it, and I must say it looks very much impressive. On par with other iconic towers. Especially the exterior finish.


----------



## A.Rafay

A.Rafay said:


> *New Islamabad International Airport*







@nuclearpak In above pic and render the airport is taking shape!


----------



## Jango

The airport is very nice looking by the looks of it, and judging by the exterior one expects the interior to be of world class standards. This is on par with major regional airports.

let's hope that the public cooperates and does not spit all over the place, post banners and stickers, and the PIA unions do not plaster PPP posters all over the place (if PPP is still there!), and does not ruin the place through bad practices.


----------



## BATMAN

^^ I'm sorry to say.. Karachities are worst people in Pakistan, when it comes to spitting and litter.


----------



## arushbhai

I dont think they can finish kalma underpass by the end of january. Its probably going to be finished by mid february if they keep a fast pace and weather doesnt become an issue


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRT Elevated Station*


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE Kalma Chowk underpass
*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

Buses arrive in Lahore


----------



## thisisme

Picture doesn't want to load, to hell with this.


----------



## SHAMK9

thisisme said:


> Picture doesn't want to load, to hell with this.


not even the one I posted?


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> Model town is a place where actual rich lahoris live that are not mummy daddy or burger bachay. Residents of model town have actually earned their wealth whereas people living in defence usually moved from abroad, earned their money from corruption or are from different cities of pakistan.



I don't like Defence. Apart from corrupts and people from abroad living there, the security situation is not too good. Personaly i like Model Town. Its a well developed area where educated families have been living for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

UBL Tower Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thisisme

Finally some beautiful pictures to look at, guys use minus.com for uploading pictures please. Www.minus.com


----------



## arushbhai

GOOGLE earth has updated Lahore. Can someone point out few new projects on current google earth imagery?


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> GOOGLE earth has updated Lahore. Can someone point out few new projects on current google earth imagery?



What type of new projects ?


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore BRT*



























*U-Turn (End point)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Escalators installed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk Underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*CM visits new Forensic Lab :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

^^ This forensic lab is awesome. My uncles house got robbed and the police took this labs help in identifying the robbers. There were prints all over the place and it took the police a week to nab the guys. Apparantly, the guys were my uncles daughter in laws brothers and friends. The rishta has ended and the daughter in law has been kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Continued...
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

USAID to roll-out largest Automated Meter Reading Project in Pakistan | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Edevelop

arushbhai said:


> ^^ This forensic lab is awesome. My uncles house got robbed and the police took this labs help in identifying the robbers. There were prints all over the place and it took the police a week to nab the guys. Apparantly, the guys were my uncles daughter in laws brothers and friends. The rishta has ended and the daughter in law has been kicked out.



Habib ur Rehman (the Police IG you can see here) is the man behind all this. Credit must also be given to Shahbaz Sharif for bringing in good people. From what many tell me, the IG is very down to earth and works very efficiently. Unfortunately he is retiring. I do not know what will happen after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

cb4 said:


> Habib ur Rehman (the Police IG you can see here) is the man behind all this. Credit must also be given to Shahbaz Sharif for bringing in good people. From what many tell me, the IG is very down to earth and works very efficiently. Unfortunately he is retiring. I do not know what will happen after.



I think as long as Shahbaz Sharif is there, the new IG will be better than the current one. The whole punjab govt is very efficient and honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

A.Rafay said:


> *New Islamabad International Airport*



Glad to see the pace of construction for this project ....Because
*Islamabad HEAVILY DEMANDS a NEW AIRPORT*
the current one is just a pain............
and i feel sad to see the current airport it makes me feel worse   coz its having old people to lift up baggage's, sad & frowned people sitting on the counters, people smoking in the departure lounge, ****** departure lounge, *when an aircraft takes a run on the runway the floor of the departure lounge starts to Oscillate on a heavy scale*.........
its good to c this new airport because its high time now for the capital to get a new airport.......


----------



## Luqman Khan

tons of project in progress....


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*






*Google Pic Terminal*





















*Water Tank*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Water storage *






@nuclearpak sorry ^^ That is not ATC But a Water tank, They have same structure so people get confused!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

This islamabad airport is starting to boggle my mind. How can you not finish a medium traffic airport? Its not like we are building an airport in shanghai or hongkong or lower manhattan, new york. This airport is being constructed on a flag ground bed. How can they not finish this thing on time? Punjab govt started hundreds of projects in the mean time and they are already done. MBS that covered half of lahore with a flyover is completed in the mean time. There is clearly a lack of motivation and dedication.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arslan_treen

Forget the News forget the So called talk shows and forget the fake slogans of inqlaab one only has to see this page to realize who has been working in Pakistan in last 5 years and even after all the hurdles have provided the people with more then expected . 

Hats off . 

Any one can chose the best but choosing the bad out of worst is what makes a democratic society .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

arslan_treen said:


> Forget the News forget the So called talk shows and forget the fake slogans of inqlaab one only has to see this page to realize who has been working in Pakistan in last 5 years and even after all the hurdles have provided the people with more then expected .
> 
> Hats off .
> 
> Any one can chose the best but choosing the bad out of worst is what makes a democratic society .


Completely agree with you. very well said.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Nooriabad wind turbine project*

The project started in February of 2012 and came to an end in November 2012. The total size of the project can be gauged from the fact that it included 370 oversized pieces, weighing 7576 ton with a total cbm of 70,574.

Each wind turbine blade was 45 meters long. Each tower of a WTG consisted of three sections, top, middle and bottom. The length of each top section was 30 meters, middle section 30 meters, bottom section 18 meters, each weighing 33 ton, 50 ton and 45 ton respectively. Each nacelle of WTG weighed 72 tons.

The total distance covered between manufacturing facilities and erection site was 14,256 km.

*Turbines and Wings Arriving at Bin Qasim Port*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Is the new Islamabad Airport's location right for expansion ? Is there enough space to accomodate more terminals in the future ?


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> Is the new Islamabad Airport's location right for expansion ? Is there enough space to accomodate more terminals in the future ?



yes too much land available!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> *Nooriabad wind turbine project*
> 
> The project started in February of 2012 and came to an end in November 2012. The total size of the project can be gauged from the fact that it included 370 oversized pieces, weighing 7576 ton with a total cbm of 70,574.
> 
> Each wind turbine blade was 45 meters long. Each tower of a WTG consisted of three sections, top, middle and bottom. The length of each top section was 30 meters, middle section 30 meters, bottom section 18 meters, each weighing 33 ton, 50 ton and 45 ton respectively. Each nacelle of WTG weighed 72 tons.
> 
> The total distance covered between manufacturing facilities and erection site was 14,256 km.
> 
> *Turbines and Wings Arriving at Bin Qasim Port*



These are not made at home are they ? Anyways its a great project ! We should have more of these in Pakistan


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> These are not made at home are they ? Anyways its a great project ! We should have more of these in Pakistan



These are imported by Zorlu Energy group Of Turkey From Danish firm Vestas, They were total 28 Wind mills of 1.8 MW each, Zorlu Energy signed deal of 50 MW Wind farm in Jhimpir Near Nooriabad Sindh, The Wind farm has Completed And Generating electricity.

*LAHORE Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Kalma Chowk underpass*


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Is the new Islamabad Airport's location right for expansion ? Is there enough space to accomodate more terminals in the future ?


This should answer your questions...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Project: Pakistan Business Centre.

Architect: Shankland Cox (people behind UBL tower, Karachi.)

Client:Askari Siddiqsons Development Co.

Scope:Masterplanning Architectural & Engineering Design including Infrastructure Supervision of Construction.

About: The brief required a unique architectural concept comprising of a shopping mall, a 5 star hotel, rentable office space & amenities, all to be spread over a number of tall buildings. The tallest of the four buildings is 50 storey high. This multi-use complex will stand as one of the most prominent features of the city&#8217;s skyline and will serve as a prestigious multi-use centre for the citizens of Karachi.

Current status: Schematic Design (proposed)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

*Ambassador Hotel and Tower, Peshawar*








Ambassador Hotel & Tower , Hayatabad, Peshawar - Video Dailymotion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*The Centaurus, Islamabad*









*Pirwadhai Mor, Pindi
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing...........


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore MBS Progress:
*
Photo taken by: Innovators - Skyscrapercity.










They have added Screen Doors:


----------



## dronedevta

thanks guys..........nice images !


----------



## khanboy007

SHAMK9 said:


> *The Centaurus, Islamabad*



One love


----------



## Rocky rock

The building isn't whole yet complete so how they are opening it on 17th feb??


----------



## SHAMK9

Rocky rock said:


> The building isn't whole yet complete so how they are opening it on 17th feb??


They are opening the Mall, not the entire building.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore MBS Progress:*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi School of Business and Leadership - City Campus*
COMPLETE

*Stadium Road Karachi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

^ That new campus looks amazing, shame my old university never had anything so impressive


----------



## SHAMK9

>


Apple Store, GAP, Giorgio Armani and Just Cavalli are going to open up outlets to.


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR




----------



## darkinsky

^^ why is an indian actor shahrukh khan on pakistani adverts??

aman ke asha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

darkinsky said:


> ^^ why is an indian actor shahrukh khan on pakistani adverts??
> 
> aman ke asha?


this is not the only advertisement u will see featuring an indian actor there are many, and i hate that! instead of hiring Pakistani models in these adverts they just do this crap every time!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> this is not the only advertisement u will see featuring an indian actor there are many, and i hate that! instead of hiring Pakistani models in these adverts they just do this crap every time!!!



this wasnt even the case in musharraf's time, looks like this zardari government is just reaping what it sow, it promoted too much aman ke asha not getting the reaction, i say its a good thing, the sooner they realise the better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Lahore Metro bus System MBS Updates


----------



## truthseeker2010

is there any section of metro bus that is underground?


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

darkinsky said:


> this wasnt even the case in musharraf's time, looks like this zardari government is just reaping what it sow, it promoted too much aman ke asha not getting the reaction, i say its a good thing, the sooner they realise the better


well thing there is too many other things which going on right now in the country that people dont care about these anymore, for them this it dosnt matter every one is trying to make some money for himself just like our tv channels who hae started showing foreign content instead of Pakistani dramas even though Pakistani dramas are doing Amazing!but still they are doing it just becouse they thing it will get them more rattings!


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

truthseeker2010 said:


> is there any section of metro bus that is underground?


Hmmmmmmmmm No


----------



## arushbhai

Ill be visiting lahore very soon. I hope MBS and kalma underpass are completed by than and I mean fully completed.


----------



## CHARGER

Avalanche Shelter- Subri (Muzafarabad) being constructed by FWO 760 CTE
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Great updates good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

double post


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

islamabad International Airport!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

kamla Chowk underpass


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

BRTS Packge 4 Mao college to Data Darbaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

MM ALam Road Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

arushbhai said:


> Ill be visiting lahore very soon. I hope MBS and kalma underpass are completed by than and I mean fully completed.


Inshallah! it will be completed by february, they are working day and night on this Project...


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

*Liberty Mall, Multan*
















video:
LIberty Mall Walkthrough on Vimeo



> Lucky One Mall, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Islamabad international Airport!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arushbhai

Can someone tell me the need for making this roundabout? Seems like a waste of money when the same thing couldve been made on the ground.


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

arushbhai said:


> Can someone tell me the need for making this roundabout? Seems like a waste of money when the same thing couldve been made on the ground.


That whole track up there its only for the busses not for random trafic


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

State Life Tower Islamabad


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Center Point Karachi


----------



## Edevelop

Good work guys !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> this is not the only advertisement u will see featuring an indian actor there are many, and i hate that! instead of hiring Pakistani models in these adverts they just do this crap every time!!!



Some advertising companies treat region as a whole....so the ad in India will be ad in Pakistan.... Some companies treat pak india different zone but keep the advertisement idea same thats why you see same kind of ad with different models..... Its has nothing to do with aman ki asha or anything.


----------



## A.Rafay

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> BRTS Packge 4 Mao college to Data Darbaar



That elevated Station and track Look frekin cool It would look Awesome when finished!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

PMLN in their previous term gave pakistan motorway and in current term, they gave pakistan MBS and Ring road. Just like how motorway expanded, MBS and Ring road concept will also expand.


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

arushbhai said:


> PMLN in their previous term gave pakistan motorway and in current term, they gave pakistan MBS and Ring road. Just like how motorway expanded, MBS and Ring road concept will also expand.



They were saying they will start MBS in faisalabad and other cities too after its completed in Lahore


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Islamabad International Airport!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AhmadBilal

Not showing your attached image.


----------



## Princess

Great Beautiful Pakistan! China and Pakistan are brothers forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: Jan23 &#8211; construction work of a bridge on Liaqatabad Dakkhana Chowrangi


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Metro Bus Control Room


----------



## arushbhai

Whats up with Punjab govt giving all these unrealistic deadlines that are impossible to meet? I heard the MBS project has been pushed back 1 month and the deadline is somewhere near the end of february. Also, the kalma flyover will be done by mid february even though I doubt ill be done by than. It will take one good month to finish.


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

arushbhai said:


> Whats up with Punjab govt giving all these unrealistic deadlines that are impossible to meet? I heard the MBS project has been pushed back 1 month and the deadline is somewhere near the end of february. Also, the kalma flyover will be done by mid february even though I doubt ill be done by than. It will take one good month to finish.


Making a project this big is not a joke, and they are doing it very fast, this is a wonder, they dug such a big hole on kalma chowk it was not an easy job to do it at such an amazing pace and without disturbing thr traffic, we should appreciate Punjab Governments efforts,they are completing it in just a year it is a miracle if we keep in mind South Asia the way other projects are done, this really is a WONDER!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Islamabad: Grafton College of Management Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Kalma Chowk Underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

SHAMK9 said:


> Tall buildings are surely considered achievement by you guys, bravo, you can put a 100 storey tower in middle of african desert but fact will still remain that africa is one of the poorest continent in the world with millions of poor starving souls.



pakistan is also poor
so by your logic;stop all airports,skyscrapers,road projects in your country??


----------



## dexter

You cant deny what NAIMAT ULLAH KHAN and Mustafa Kamal had done to karachi ! 






i still remember those glory days of Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zakriaarshad

dexter said:


> You cant deny what NAIMAT ULLAH KHAN and Mustafa Kamal had done to karachi !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still remember those glory days of Karachi



Yes.... Credit really goes to this young guy........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

dexter said:


> You cant deny what NAIMAT ULLAH KHAN and Mustafa Kamal had done to karachi !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still remember those glory days of Karachi


No doubt Naimat Ullah Khan was great and so was M Kemal. They did good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

dexter said:


>



During Musharraf's time i really wanted this guy to become prime minister of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanboy007

*World Trade center Islamabad (current) :-*







*when completed :-*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE Metro Bus*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

200 KVA Generator for Power Backup and uninterrupted distribution.






*Ticket Office*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*View along MBS Route*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*The Centaurus Towers From Pakistan Monument Islamabad*






*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## SHAMK9

The lost paradise theme park located in sector E of Bahria town Lahore inaugurated yesterday.


----------



## khanboy007

*Ali Trade Center Lahore:-*


----------



## SHAMK9

*Al-Khauthar University, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

SHAMK9 said:


> *Al-Khauthar University, Islamabad*



is that white structure a mosque?? or a shrine?? coz if thats the university then its very ugly


----------



## Musalman

SHAMK9 said:


> *Al-Khauthar University, Islamabad*


Is this in H8 near AIOU????


----------



## Jango

Musalman said:


> Is this in H8 near AIOU????



So this was the dome being constructed for so many years!!!

I thought it was a mosque with AIOU!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> is that white structure a mosque?? or a shrine?? coz if thats the university then its very ugly


Why would there be a shrine in a university?


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: *

*Renovation of Plazas and Other Buildings:*

















*Centaurus Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*:

*BRT Progress:*


























*Mall Road Renovation:*

Building Next to Shahdin Manzil




Dinga Singh Building


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:
*





Architect Aedas has been appointed to design a 2.1m ft2 retail and entertainment park in Lahore, Pakistan.

The Crystals scheme includes cinemas, food courts, a hotel, retail space and wedding facilities.

The design is inspired by Pakistani jewellery design and craftsmanship.

Marcus Wilkins, Aedas divisional diector, said: &#8220;There has been an increase in demand for retail space in Lahore, essentially due to the large population increase and growth of diverse income groups. Aedas is delighted to play its role in helping the city to meet this demand as well as create a significant catalyst for the ongoing development of the area.

&#8220;The arrival of the scheme will form a striking backdrop for the area. The Aedas concept of colours, colours and textiles has been inspired by the rich jewelry design and craftsmanship that Pakistan is historically renowned for. We thought this was particularly apt as Lahore is renowned as the cultural capital of Pakistan.&#8221;

Crystals forms phase one of the Expo site masterplan in the south western region of Lahore. 

Start on site is scheduled for March 2013 and will be completed within a three year timescale.

Aedas to design major retail scheme in Lahore | Magazine News | Building


----------



## dexter

Is government ke hote hue itni development ho rahi he agar koi achi govt hoti tb to hum kahhan hote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> *Lahore:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architect Aedas has been appointed to design a *2.1m* ft2 retail and entertainment park in Lahore, Pakistan.


Holy crap  that's 4 times the size of the current biggest mall in Pakistan.


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Holy crap  that's 4 times the size of the current biggest mall in Pakistan.



Typo by the author....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Typo by the author....


I got excited for no reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> *Centaurus Progress*












*Awesome pic of Ring Road, Lahore*


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> I got excited for no reason



No it is 2.1 m. I was only joking.


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> *Lahore:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architect Aedas has been appointed to design a 2.1m ft2 retail and entertainment park in Lahore, Pakistan.
> 
> The Crystals scheme includes cinemas, food courts, a hotel, retail space and wedding facilities.
> 
> The design is inspired by Pakistani jewellery design and craftsmanship.
> 
> Marcus Wilkins, Aedas divisional diector, said: &#8220;There has been an increase in demand for retail space in Lahore, essentially due to the large population increase and growth of diverse income groups. Aedas is delighted to play its role in helping the city to meet this demand as well as create a significant catalyst for the ongoing development of the area.
> 
> &#8220;The arrival of the scheme will form a striking backdrop for the area. The Aedas concept of colours, colours and textiles has been inspired by the rich jewelry design and craftsmanship that Pakistan is historically renowned for. We thought this was particularly apt as Lahore is renowned as the cultural capital of Pakistan.&#8221;
> 
> Crystals forms phase one of the Expo site masterplan in the south western region of Lahore.
> 
> Start on site is scheduled for March 2013 and will be completed within a three year timescale.
> 
> Aedas to design major retail scheme in Lahore | Magazine News | Building


Part of this project as being discussed of Mehfil Pakistan.


----------



## Sinhala

Construction driven growth is not desirable. Market driven is preferable in order to sustain the growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> Part of this project as being discussed of Mehfil Pakistan.



Great Project, Hope it gets Built!


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

SHAMK9 said:


> Why would there be a shrine in a university?



i dont know, but it sure does looks like one, an ugly one


----------



## SHAMK9

SHAMK9 said:


>


More brands added to the list.


----------



## Musalman

Sorry if I sound communist but development is not being slave of these brands but provide products better in quality from these brands at low price


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore BRTS 




































*Pedestrian underpass*


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> Lahore BRTS
> A view of the under-construction overhead bride for Metro Bus Service, in front of Data Darbar.


Cant see the pic bro.


----------



## Mech

SHAMK9 said:


> Cant see the pic bro.



EXACTLY !


----------



## SHAMK9

Mech said:


> EXACTLY !


.....?


----------



## Rafi

SHAMK9 said:


> .....?



Don't worry bro - he's indian that's the cross he has to bear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*NICE VIEW OF CANAL STATION FROM UNDER THE FLYOVER*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*CCTV CAMERAS*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Pedestrain underpass*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## darkinsky

Rafi said:


> Don't worry bro - he's indian that's the cross he has to bear.



for life time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*MUZAFFARABAD
Cable Stayed Bridge*






*ABDULLAHPUR CHOWK UNDERPASSES PROJECT
FAISALABAD*


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD
ONE Constitution Avenue*


----------



## A.Rafay

LAHORE
Kalma Chowk Interchange


----------



## khanboy007

well, sad to see but here is the progress of fourth tower






i know it looks dead !!!!!    

although the cladding is almost complete


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE
Metro Bus*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI
JS Tower*


----------



## SHAMK9

khanboy007 said:


> well, sad to see but here is the progress of fourth tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know it looks dead !!!!!
> 
> although the cladding is almost complete


err..no, its going through a process called pile testing (the pile of huge blocs explain the whole process).



cb4 said:


> *Lahore:
> *



BIRMINGHAM architect Aedas has been appointed to design the largest retail-led leisure development in south Lahore.

The scheme, dubbed Crystals, is aimed at creating an iconic destination for the Punjab province. It will occupy 2.1m sq ft of retail and entertainment space and its design will encompass a sequence of eye-catching crystal shaped structures.

The theme will be strong colours and textiles, designed to create a powerful feeling of opulence.

Crystals will be home to a state of the art cinema complex, a host of food courts and a contemporary-styled hotel. It will also house exceptional facilities designed to attract a wealth of social gatherings including large banquets and family gatherings, including weddings.

Marcus Wilkins, of Aedas, said: &#8220;There has been an increase in demand for retail space in Lahore, essentially due to the large population increase and growth of diverse income groups. Aedas is delighted to play its role in helping the city to meet this demand as well as create a significant catalyst for the ongoing development of the area.

&#8220;The arrival of the scheme will form a striking backdrop for the area. The Aedas concept of colours, colours and textiles has been inspired by the rich jewelry design and craftsmanship that Pakistan is historically renowned for. We thought this was particularly apt as Lahore is renowned as the cultural capital of Pakistan.&#8221;

Crystals forms phase one of the Expo site masterplan in the south western region of Lahore. Start on site is scheduled for March 2013 and will be completed within a three year timescale.

The ground breaking multi-million pound scheme is aimed at attracting a wealth of national and international retail brands names as well as a small percentage of commercial activity.

&#8220;We believe that the design combined with the attraction of anchor tenants will drive and attract footfall, creating an unrivalled new realm of entertainment and leisure activity for residents and local visitors alike,&#8221; added Mr Wilkins.

Aedas in Birmingham will work in conjunction with its Pakistan office to deliver the milestone project.

Aedas has designed around 25m sq ft of retail and leisure space across Europe, the Middle East and Asia. The team is also looking at retail malls in Saudi Arabia, Basra and elsewhere in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*BRT*


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> *BRT*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pir Wadhai Mor Rawalpindi*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*GT road Flyover Gujranwala*






















*Demolishing old bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## khanboy007

@SHAMK9 may i know what is a Pile Test (coz i dont know what it is )


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*:

Madina Heights:














Near Ichra






Carpeting of Mall Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan*:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore BRTS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

khanboy007 said:


> @SHAMK9 may i know what is a Pile Test (coz i dont know what it is )


It is like testing the pile/foundation by putting weight on it, kinda like this,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


>


----------



## A.Rafay

*The Centaurus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Karachi Ayesha Manzil flyover yesterday







Dolmen Mall Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE
Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> Dolmen Mall Karachi



why are you posting it in the development section, this is just a snap of karachi city


----------



## A.Rafay

*This track will be joined with Multan road line in future*























darkinsky said:


> why are you posting it in the development section, this is just a snap of karachi city



Ok then you go and post it in karachi section, i didnt realized it!


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

enetrance of the subway yet not completed by any means


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

esclators ready to install


----------



## A.Rafay

roads are build under this rotary area changed dramatically




















road going towards janzgah station


----------



## A.Rafay

esclators


----------



## A.Rafay

this pic is on the otherside of the station so that means elevated stations has also 4 esclators each


----------



## A.Rafay

@Punjabi pakistani this one is for you dear















esclators at secretariat station 











here are the secretarait station


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Washrooms on Hailey/MAO College/Crust Road Station.


----------



## SHAMK9

*LRR*







cb4 said:


>


This is the recent one


----------



## Edevelop

Endless... 



> *Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif a few moments ago handed over keys*
> 
> Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif a few moments ago handed over keys of state of the art AC buses to Princiapls of 100 colleges of Punjab from all 9 divisions. Rs 2 billion have been spent on these brand new AC buses which have been given to 90 Girl's Colleges and 10 Boy's Colleges. CM stated that more buses have been given to girl's colleges to encourage female students to complete their higher studies. (admin) &#8212; CM Gives 100 State of the Art Buses to 100 Colleges

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

^^ Nice work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahawalpur and Rahimyar-Khan:
*

Fatima Fertilizer U/C:





Unknown building U/C:





CM giving out Solar Panels:





Royal City Centre:


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


>



I wonder what colour they chose where it says 'alubond'.


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*:


----------



## Musalman

Went to see the BRT yesterday. I don't think it is going to be ready by 10 Feb. But then who knows "dandaa" bari zabardast cheez hai


----------



## khanboy007

The Centaurus:-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore MBS Progress:*

Model Town Mor Station





Azadi Chowk Station





























Credit: Tipuvipu and Omi92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Work Between Ittefaq Hospital and Model Town Mor





























5th Generation Signals:


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Inaugurates Fully Operational Rawalpindi Inst. of Cardiology*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE
Metro Bus*







*LAHORE BRIDGE*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Before
*










*After*






*Before*





*After*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Track going towards Ichhra station*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Road under ichhra station*


----------



## A.Rafay

*MAO college station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Muzaffarabad Cable Stayed Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Railing Glass Windows*










*Turnstile @Secratariat Station*





Glass Windows Structure




















*Signage Board @Civil Secretariat Station Facing Civil District Court Station*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Security Cameras on the roof of the Station in Exit and Entrance side of the Station*





*Escalators*




















*Now Some Night Views*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Generator House Doors Open*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Turnstile and Water Dispenser*





*Escalators*










*Seems Some Executives Visit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Beautiful pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Aerial View of New Airport.







Credit: Jameel Ashraf (Air Blue Pilot) 

Centaurus Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad*
> 
> Centaurus Mall



Could anyone confirm if the pyramid is still being built? Because for about a year now I've been hearing that its been canceled.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

krash said:


> Could anyone confirm if the pyramid is still being built? Because for about a year now I've been hearing that its been canceled.....



You mean the Hotel Tower ? Last i heard they are doing Pile testing.

Here is the pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

krash said:


> Could anyone confirm if the pyramid is still being built? Because for about a year now* I've been hearing that its been canceled*.....


Not cancelled, its going through pile testing process which will take a month or so, we will soon see it rising

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Not cancelled, its going through pile testing process which will take a month or so, *we will soon see it rising*



Probably when PPP leaves. The project began in 2005 (Musharraf era) and still waiting for completion...


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Probably when PPP leaves. The project began in 2005 (Musharraf era) and still waiting for completion...


Project has nothing to do with PPP, its not a government project  CAA had a few problems with the project, all is taken care of, now this baby is ready to rise .


----------



## VelocuR

I know Pakistan finally came out of mountain cave but it is not right time to construct malls, roads, buildings, and highways, all of these constructions must be stopped. The terrorists are spreading across in most of the cities and no bright future just because of these fancy developments. 

Let's invest hard on education, zero tolerances, women, and control of all madrassa students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

RaptorRX707 said:


> I know Pakistan finally came out of mountain cave but it is not right time to construct malls, roads, buildings, and highways, all of these constructions must be stopped. The terrorists are spreading across in most of the cities and no bright future just because of these fancy developments.
> 
> Let's invest hard on education, zero tolerances, women, and control of all madrassa students.


Development is as important as the other issues you mentioned, you can't have a country with cities looking like huge slums with population of millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

SHAMK9 said:


> Development is as important as the other issues you mentioned, you can't have a country with cities looking like huge slums with population of millions.



No, Pakistan can't afford to support of these issues. It is very limit, Shahbaz Sharif should withdraw his illegally funds to educations, zero tolerances, women, and control of all madrassa students under supervisors. Pakistan's economy is now slow decline and unwise spending. These building developments should done thirty years ago, lower-middle income families didn't get benefits of these development, we need to prevent childrens from joining terrorists camps. 

56% illiterates is priceless, they will choose wrong decisions all over again without basic strong fundamentals. So be it is what it is.


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir:*

Naluchi Bridge (Cable Stayed Bridge) over river Jehlum


----------



## BATMAN

krash said:


> Could anyone confirm if the pyramid is still being built? Because for about a year now I've been hearing that its been canceled.....



Its more tan one year, Zardari maintained CDA, cancelled that 'alif' of word Allah.

Very unfortunate.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*:

Kalma Chowk Underpass Progress:



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*FATA:*

Recently completed Roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

BATMAN said:


> Its more tan one year, Zardari maintained CDA, cancelled that 'alif' of word Allah.
> 
> Very unfortunate.


What?


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> What?



?? I think he meant if you spell allah in arabic, the first letter is alif. Remove that and you get the word 'llah'. ('No'). I guess he is referring to Zardari's way of thinking.


----------



## krash

This time I've got something for you guys. My city, definitely, is the most beautiful and I miss it so much!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

krash said:


> This time I've got something for you guys. My city, definitely, is the most beautiful and I miss it so much!



Im posting More pics wait!
















*Unloading Tiles from the truck*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Night Panoramas Just for fun*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Construction Work going on at Lower Mall and Crust Road Near MAO College*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Station Looks at Night*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Paint Works on Hailey College Rotary Turn*


----------



## A.Rafay

*On MAO College Station they'll install 4 Escalators but on distant points at opposite end of Station unlike Qartaba Chowk Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Under Construction Subway*


----------



## A.Rafay

SECRETARIATE STATION ON 06 FEB 2013





WINDOWS INSTALLED AT THE STATION


----------



## A.Rafay

SOME BEAUTIFICATION UNDER THE FLYOVER BETWEEN THE GREEN BELTS











MOVING UPWARDS





ESCLATORS NEAR TO COMPLETION










CLOSER LOOK OF THE ESCLATOR IN SUUNNY SHINY DAY





NOW MOVE AHEAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

BOARD ALSO FIT INSIDE THE STATION




















NICE LOOK NOW SEEMS NEAR TO COMPLETION

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

beautification look awesom along roadside















road in making under the rotary










nice look because the supporting poles now completley gone from the site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*JANAZ GAH STATION*
























.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Lahore has become an architects and engineers playground. This is where they all come and build stuff.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

One law that should pass in Pakistan is 

*a) Every property must be PAINTED or every 3 years you PAINT your property and get a licence from Government for your Painted Property, by owners of the home or renters *

This will create 100,000 Jobs in country too often people live in shacks and huts

b) Owners should have right to call police if anyone is painting political grafiti on walls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


>





Is it me or the buiding titlting to one side and about to fall due to bad engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Omar1984 said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Great update really nice to see some solid business residential centers opening up to raise city profiles


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Omar1984 said:


> A good video on the development in Karachi.





This man does have a solid Track Record , I hope that perhaps in next government we get 

*In Ideal world.... if there was a Team of reformist*

I would divide the Operations of country as follow: 

Imran Khan (To Focus on Constitutional reforms, Social reforms, Hospital refoms, Schools , Taxation reforms)
Qadri (Deal with Gulf countries bring in investment, contol the uneducated Mullas with Education)
Musharaf (Deal with European countries, forigne affairs, Military and Economy, IT , Corpoations)
Mustafa Kamal (Country wide Mega Projects , Power plants, Waste pocessing , Roads, Railways)



One really wishes to go on a road trip in Pakistani Highways I find the roads of Pakistan (Highways) quite inspiring with open space and clean travel

The cities are somewhat cluttered but highways hmm surely would love to drive on them


----------



## Edevelop

*RAWALPINDI INSTITUTE OF CARDIOLOGY*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Center for Energy Research & Development (CERAD)



> CM Shahbaz Sharif inaugurated Center for Energy Research & Development (CERAD) earlier today at Kala Shah Kaku Campus, UET. CERAD aims at training postgraduate students, developing links with other academic and research institutions and create a hub of technical expertise in mainstream and alternative renewable energies which include Photovoltaic, Solar thermal, wind, bio and hydel power. This will help Pakistan in catering energy issues in the long run








Metro Bus






MM Alam Road Progress:


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad:*


----------



## SHAMK9

bieninformado said:


> SALAMUN ALAIKUM TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN ISLAM ,SHIA OR SUNNI ALHAMDULILAH WE AGREE LA ILLAHA ILLAH MUHMAD RASULULLAH..... I LIVE IN A COUNTRY THAT IS TODAY THE MOST RACIST AND ANTI MUSLIM , THEY HAVE BEEN HELPED SO MUCH BY ALL OUR MUSLIM BROTHERS AROUND THE WORLD ,OUR SHRINES ARE DESTROYED ,OUR MOSQUES ARE DEMOLISHED WE CAN NOT TALK OUR POOR MUSLIMS HOUSES ARE TAKEN OVER IN COLOMBO AND PEOPLE HAVE BEEN THROWN TO THE STREETS ,YOUNG MUSLIM GIRLS HAVE NO WHERE TO GO WITH THEIR FAMILY,HALAL CERTIFICATION HAS BEEN ORDERED TO BE BANNED BY BUDDHIST BIGOT PRIESTS , WE CAN NOT BUY LANDS , WE CAN NOT RENT HOMES, WE CAN NOT DO BUSINESS AND WE BEEN TOLD WE CAN NOT PROTEST IF WE PROTEST WE WILL BE BRANDED AS TALIBAN TERRORIST , THEY SAY WE USE THE HALAL CERTIFICATION TO FINANCE WORLD ISLAM TERROR, AS THE DEFENSE SECRETARY IS THE PRESIDENT'S BROTHER WE CAN NOT OPEN OUR MOUTH, WE ARE SAFE FOR THE MOMENT AS THE UN PRESSURE IS ON THE GOVERNMENT ,OTHERWISE ALLAH SWT FORBID THEY WERE PLANNING TO SLAUGHTER US LIKE THE BURMESE MUSLIMS. WE HAVE LOST ALL HOPES THEY ALSO ACCUSE THE LOCAL MUSLIMS THAT WE COLLABORATE WITH PAKISTANIS TO SMUGGLE DRUGS ,I KINDLY REQUEST ALL MUSLIM READERS TO PUT ALL OTHER PETTY ISSUES ASIDE AND UNITE AS ONE UMMAH , WE DO NOT NEED GUNS BELIEVE ME , THE RESOURCES WHAT ALLAH SWT HAS BLESSED THE MUSLIMS WITH AND THE IMAN. IS ENOUGH . MY SUGGESTION IS WE CREATE A WORLD MUSLIM CITIZENSHIP AND START A FINANCIAL TRUST WHERE ALL OF CONTRIBUTE DAILY CONSISTENTLY, WE NEED TO FIRST EMPOWER OUR POOR MUSLIMS , EDUCATE THEM AND THEN THINK OF A 5,MILLION STRONG WELL TRAINED MILITARY FORCE TO ACT AS PEACE KEEPERS UNDER UN FLAG, WHEN AND WHERE NEEDED. SRI LANKA IS PLANNING TO SEND 500 SOLDIERS ON US REQUEST TO AFGHANISTAN AS PEACE KEEPERS ,FIRST GO AND SEE WHAT THEY DID TO THE POOR HELPLESS CHILDREN IN HAITI- THEY RAPED KIDS, THEY WANT TO TAKE REVENGE ON AFGHANISTAN FOR TALIBAN BLASTING THE BUDDHA STATUES, AND PLANNING TO RAPE THE GIRLS AND KILL THEM MERCILESSLY. WE ARE SAD THAT PAKISTAN HAS IGNORED THE PLIGHT OF SRI LANKAN MUSLIMS.... WE DEPEND ALOT ON YOU BROTHERS, PLEASE READ ONLINE ALL WHAT IS HAPPENING TO US DISCREETLY IN COLOMBO SRI ,LANKA. WE ARE HELPLESS , AND OUR MINISTERS ARE SO CORRUPT THEY WONT TALK. YOU MUST EXPOSE THIS ANTI MUSLIM GOVERNMENT TO ALL IN PAKISTAN ,JAZAKALA


Our government does not even care about Pakistani citizens being slaughtered by Taliban, you expect it to help your people? dont expect anything until new government comes in. Please create a separate thread about it so everyone can see it  welcome to PDF


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Metro Bus *


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

A.Rafay said:


> *Lahore Metro Bus *



AWESOME!!   



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Is it me or the buiding titlting to one side and about to fall due to bad engineering



HMmm,, i can see it too,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad:*

Centaurus Progress:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

These development suck the road management is poor, the buildings are pathetic, and many of them are t/o we talk about comparing our cities to London, Los Angeles, Sydney, New York City, and Rio de Janeiro. Forget about those our cities are no where near Bangalore it's going to take Pakistan 200 years to develop tall buildings


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad:*
> 
> Centaurus Progress:



i like the changing colour effects


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad:*
> 
> Centaurus Progress:



i like the changing colour effects


----------



## Mr. Sancho

I heard we were gonna have imax theaters in Islamabad, Lahore, and Karachi it's already 2013 are there any updates on that?


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Pakistan Hockey Team at Inauguration of Metro Bus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore MBS:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Sancho

^^^^^^ Thanks for the updates guys keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Y'all I asked a question does anybody have any updates on the imax theaters in Islamabad, Lahore, and Karachi or was this just another scam by the government?????


----------



## Rocky rock

*Pakistani kadhi nae sidhy ho sakdy!*


----------



## Mr. Sancho

I'm actually enjoying these pictures they're very beautiful.............. I think Pakistan can become one of the richest countries in the world and a hub of tourism if our government works hard and doesn't slack off!!!!!!!!!!! Our country needs to increase its education, technology, roads, skyscrapers, and most of all they need to form a task force like some sort of DEA agents esp in Karachi to hunt down all these criminals who shoot innocent folks and steal money for their living and don't care about our people and the development. I actually don't mind if other cities are being developed as long as they fix their roads it would be much better if Karachi is the most developed city since it is known as the mega city of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

Defence residency


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

World trade Center Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

Yup, as i feared. The escalators will be shot in a couple of weeks, riding the metro will be like riding in new khan; someone's smelly armpit right against your face, nobody will ever form a queue because, lets face it, we are animals with less etiquette than weasels, the buses will be excessively over crowded which means that it will never become a popular mode of transportation, that the buses will be dirty and that they will be ruined in a few months......you get the idea. How much would it take for the government to appoint some men with sticks to whack any moron who does not form a line and also to keep every bus from taking more than a set number of passengers? 
We don't even get embarrassed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Can somebody tell me where the Defense Residency is located???????? Also the answer that I did not receive for the imax theaters tells me that the project has been dead


----------



## krash

Just saw this. Ambulances will also use the Rapid Bus track, finally some intelligent civility. 






Mr. Sancho said:


> Can somebody tell me where the Defense Residency is located???????? Also the answer that I did not receive for the imax theaters tells me that the project has been dead



Defense residency in which city? And the work on the theaters is supposed to start this year.






http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/imax-unveils-three-theater-deal-300628

http://tribune.com.pk/story/350685/cine-star-seals-deal-with-imax-corp/

http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...012/imax-to-be-launched-in-pakistan-next-year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

gandhara international airport islamabad


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE Metro Bus*
















*PMA employee*





















*Commuters going up*


----------



## BATMAN

Every thing seems to be in order... starting from today.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Look at the number of people at Shahdara*






*Shahdara roundabout*






*Shahdara station*


----------



## BATMAN

We simply lack the buses.... too many passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Mr. Sancho said:


> Can somebody tell me where the Defense Residency is located???????? Also the answer that I did not receive for the imax theaters tells me that the project has been dead



you were born in heera mandi?


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

darkinsky said:


> you were born in heera mandi?



I read your signature. You are no longer following mqm and pti. Which party are you following now buddy? Theres only two left. PPP and PMLN.



BATMAN said:


> We simply lack the buses.... too many passengers.



This is just the beginning. More buses will arrive once albayrk finishes the brt survey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Nice pictures


----------



## Mr. Sancho

There should've been a subway station instead it looks a little tacky with a bus transit btw the Centaurus is taking a very long time I've been seeing this project ever since 2007 it should've been completed 3 years ago don't know why it's taking forever I just can't wait till Karachi has their bus and monorail system its population is growing everyday and traffic has also increased the one in Lahore just destroyed its historical beauty. I don't understand why PML-N had to waste a lot of money on Lahore when they could've spent that money on Karachi metro. Lahore is not too crowded as much as Karachi that project was just a waste of time......


----------



## Mr. Sancho

BATMAN said:


> We simply lack the buses.... too many passengers.




If our government were to be stable enough perhaps they would've done something to develop our own buses instead of mooching from Turkey.......... Unfortunately if our government can not steal money then they will not have anything to eat or support their families! In Pakistan we have a very low economy according to me 98th or 99th largest in the world. And everything over there is so expensive our government is full of retards. This is the reason why our country is less developed all the American aid which could've been very useful for our nation has gone to our politicians esp Zardari they only think about themselves they know pretty well if one person tries to stabilize their country they will get beaten up by their hired gang bangers, from the rival party, or stop receiving US aid and how will they be able buy properties or businesses abroad without all that money..... In Pakistan doing the right thing is the biggest mistake rather then committing a huge crime. Lahore doesn't lack any buses it's the government who doesn't wanna help out to build our own instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Mr. Sancho said:


> If our government were to be stable enough perhaps they would've done something to develop our own buses instead of mooching from Turkey.......... Unfortunately if our government can not steal money then they will not have anything to eat or support their families! In Pakistan we have a very low economy according to me 98th or 99th largest in the world. And everything over there is so expensive our government is full of retards. This is the reason why our country is less developed all the American aid which could've been very useful for our nation has gone to our politicians esp Zardari they only think about themselves they know pretty well if one person tries to stabilize their country they will get beaten up by their hired gang bangers, from the rival party, or stop receiving US aid and how will they be able buy properties or businesses abroad without all that money..... In Pakistan doing the right thing is the biggest mistake rather then committing a huge crime. Lahore doesn't lack any buses it's the government who doesn't wanna help out to build our own instead



Bro, punjab govt did not spend a single penny on those buses. They are owned by Albayrak. Punjab govt invested in the MBS infrastructure ONLY!. The private company albayrak is responsible for inducting more buses in its fleet. Punjab govt has nothing to do with those buses. Albayrak can import double decker, ghada gari, rikshaw or whatever. Its their project and they get to keep the profit. Punjab govt only provided them with a space to invest on. If Albayrak leaves tomorrow, another metro bus company will come in and start running its fleet in lahore. Do your research before you blabber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Metro Bus!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

Mr. Sancho said:


> There should've been a subway station instead it looks a little tacky with a bus transit btw the Centaurus is taking a very long time I've been seeing this project ever since 2007 it should've been completed 3 years ago don't know why it's taking forever I just can't wait till Karachi has their bus and monorail system its population is growing everyday and traffic has also increased the one in Lahore just destroyed its historical beauty. I don't understand why PML-N had to waste a lot of money on Lahore when they could've spent that money on Karachi metro. Lahore is not too crowded as much as Karachi that project was just a waste of time......



LOL why should Punjab Government spend money on Karachi. It is Sindh Government which should spend money on Karachi. Even Chief Minister of Punjab Shabaz Sharif was of the view that Karachi should get this Rapid transit system long before Lahore but the Govt in Sindh has its own priorities i.e. Looto tey Bhutto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

A.Rafay said:


>





One small step at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech

krash said:


> One small step at a time.


If you meant what i think you meant, Nice one


----------



## krash

Mech said:


> If you meant what i think you meant, Nice one



No, no, no joke there. I for one believe that a society progresses with small steps not big ones. Small positive social practices (even when enforced) in a massive public setting lead to their mimicking elsewhere and then, snow balling, slowly shape the general, over arching attitude of the society. Straight up social education.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing--------------------


----------



## Edevelop

*New Lahore mosque will have largest indoor capacity*



> The calligraphic inlays will resemble those of the Badshahi Masjid in Lahore. Tiles for indoor flooring will mirror the ones at Lahore&#8217;s Wazir Khan Masjid. Sandstone bricks for the courtyard are derivative of the orange-hued ones found in Multan.
> 
> A grand salad of popular architectural patterns in Pakistan, being built to accommodate up to 14,000 worshippers indoors, the under-construction mosque at Bahria Town, Lahore boasts of elaborate planning. The courtyard and corridor leading to the main halls of worship can accommodate another 14,000.
> 
> Faisal Masjid in Islamabad, the current largest mosque of Pakistan, can accommodate up to 10,000 worshippers indoors. While Badshahi Masjid in Lahore, the second largest, can accommodate 8,500.
> 
> Nayyar Ali Dada, explaining the glimpse of Badshahi Masjid and Wazir Khan Masjid within the architecture of the new mosque said that it has been designed to capture the historical essence of Lahore and its surrounding cities. &#8220;The previous design was inspired by an Abu Dhabi mosque. I had that remodelled.&#8221;
> 
> The sandstone bricks for the exterior bear the characteristic orange hue. &#8220;The sands of Multan have an orange colour. While Lahore&#8217;s is more impure, which is why Multan&#8217;s sand was brought in to make the exterior bricks,&#8221; said Dada.
> 
> &#8220;We found some old craftsmen, while some new ones were trained to make geometric and floral patterned tiles. Not similar to those at Wazir Khan &#8212; but inspired by them,&#8221; said Dada.
> 
> Work on the mosque began about three years ago and between 800 and 1,000 labourers have been constantly working at the site ever since, says Waseem Ahmad, the general manager of Bahria Constructions. The cost of the building stands at over a billion rupees already, according to him.
> 
> The main, three-dimensional arched dome, at a height of 150 feet and will be embossed with floral inlays and Mughal-era calligraphy. Eight chandeliers, synchronised to make a mammoth chandelier, will be installed at the dome&#8217;s centre.
> 
> Eight different varieties of marble are being flown in to floor the ground immediately beneath the dome.
> 
> &#8220;This place will accommodate more worshippers indoors. The circular side of the mosque and a broad corridor connecting it with the courtyard has a basement as big. While eight balconies circle the main dome, largely increasing space of the covered area of the mosque,&#8221; said Ahmad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Development of Walled City*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Mall Road Carpeting Club Chowk To Chairing Cross*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Development of Walled City*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi: Pir Wadhai Interchange Progress:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Interchange Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: *

Centre Point



>




















Proposed Sugar-land city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus*


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore bridge*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*Cable Stayed Bridge Muzafarabad*













*Naya Nazimabad, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad:*
> 
> Centaurus Progress:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway:*



> February 16: The portion of Karakoram Highway destroyed due to the damming of Hunza River will be completed in the year 2014.
> 
> Seven tunnels, five bridges and a 17 kilometer stretch of the KKH will be constructed in Gojal Valley as part of the project. This was stated by Mr. Lee, an official of the China Roads and Bridges Corproation. He further said that three of the tunnels will be constructed this year while work on the remaining two will be completed in 2014.
> 
> It is pertinent to note that the same company has been working on the KKH repair and expansion project.



1st New tunnel construction latest pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore MBS Cont...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Some of these franchises are unheard of like optp, Hypermarket, cinnabon, hushpuppies, Debanhams, Tesco, Makro, Metro, Carreforur, China Grill, fatburger never heard of these brands before......... They should have more familiar franchises like Taco Bell, Starbucks, Burger King, Planet Hollywood, Chili's, Hard Rock Cafe, Olive Garden, Little Caesars, Walmart, Kumon, American Eagle, Sears, Office Depot, etc I think I may have heard Ice Cube mentioning fatburger in one of his rap music Had a good day! I don't know why our government spends money on all these infamous brands


----------



## Edevelop

Mr. Sancho said:


> Some of these franchises are unheard of like optp, Hypermarket, cinnabon, hushpuppies, Debanhams, Tesco, Makro, Metro, Carreforur, China Grill, fatburger never heard of these brands before......... They should have more familiar franchises like Taco Bell, Starbucks, Burger King, Planet Hollywood, Chili's, Hard Rock Cafe, Olive Garden, Little Caesars, Walmart, Kumon, American Eagle, Sears, Office Depot, etc I think I may have heard Ice Cube mentioning fatburger in one of his rap music Had a good day! I don't know why our government spends money on all these infamous brands



Local is the best way to go. No need to be part of Globalization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Mr. Sancho said:


> Some of these franchises are unheard of like optp, Hypermarket, cinnabon, hushpuppies, Debanhams, Tesco, Makro, Metro, Carreforur, China Grill, fatburger never heard of these brands before......... They should have more familiar franchises like Taco Bell, Starbucks, Burger King, Planet Hollywood, Chili's, Hard Rock Cafe, Olive Garden, Little Caesars, Walmart, Kumon, American Eagle, Sears, Office Depot, etc I think I may have heard Ice Cube mentioning fatburger in one of his rap music Had a good day! I don't know why our government spends money on all these infamous brands



Debenhams and Tesco are definitely "known" brands internationally speaking.

. Debanhams is a classy store from the UK and has stores all over the world. (Debenhams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
. Tesco is the third largest retailer in the world (Retail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).

Many of the brands that you are labelling as "known" are totally unknown to me so I am guessing they are based mainly in the Americas. (Have no idea what olive gardens is for example).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> Local is the best way to go. No need to be part of Globalization.



I'm not sure but it just seems odd without a lot of these brands it's better if we go through globalization I mean our country is basically becoming one of the developed countries maybe those franchises are private

I've heard of Tesco sorry about that but never heard of Debanhams....... Olive Garden is an Italian restaurant!!!!!!! I've heard Pakistan has a lot of European brands. Some even exist in the Americas like Nando's or Hard Rock Cafe which is Britain


----------



## A.Rafay

*Location of Malik Riaz-Abu Dhabi Project, Bundle Island karachi!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## krash

Mr. Sancho said:


> Some of these franchises are unheard of like optp, Hypermarket, cinnabon, hushpuppies, Debanhams, Tesco, Makro, Metro, Carreforur, China Grill, fatburger never heard of these brands before......... They should have more familiar franchises like Taco Bell, Starbucks, Burger King, Planet Hollywood, Chili's, Hard Rock Cafe, Olive Garden, Little Caesars, Walmart, Kumon, American Eagle, Sears, Office Depot, etc I think I may have heard Ice Cube mentioning fatburger in one of his rap music Had a good day! I don't know why our government spends money on all these infamous brands



But that doesn't make any sense. Firstly, all these brands are very well known in Pakistan which is the market that these adverts are aiming at catering to. Secondly, its always the wisest decision to encourage the good local brands over any foreign ones. Thidly, Starbucks, Wallmart, sears, Burger King, etc, etc aren't any golden brands by any means. These are just the everyday, run of the mill north american brands, nothing special about them. In short, its all about the local market not the international-ity of the brands.

ps: In addition to the brands which Bamxa has pointed out Sinnabon too is a well known international brand. Also, try OPTP's fries, the best I've ever had.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Ocean Tower Updates today 17/2/13


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## American Pakistani

A.Rafay said:


> *Location of Malik Riaz-Abu Dhabi Project, Bundle Island karachi!*



Damn Bundle Island is big almost equal to whole DHA city or Clifton.

BTW it will be good if they build a bridge between DHA & Bundle Is.

Something like this from New York-US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE Kalma Chowk Interchange*


----------



## A.Rafay

American Pakistani said:


> Damn Bundle Island is big almost equal to whole DHA city or Clifton.
> 
> BTW it will be good if they build a bridge between DHA & Bundle Is.
> 
> Something like this from New York-US.








The Island is sinking!! Water is eating its earth, If not reclaimed and taken care of the sea water will come over it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI Centre Point*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*


----------



## Mr. Sancho

krash said:


> But that doesn't make any sense. Firstly, all these brands are very well known in Pakistan which is the market that these adverts are aiming at catering to. Secondly, its always the wisest decision to encourage the good local brands over any foreign ones. Thidly, Starbucks, Wallmart, sears, Burger King, etc, etc aren't any golden brands by any means. These are just the everyday, run of the mill north american brands, nothing special about them. In short, its all about the local market not the international-ity of the brands.
> 
> ps: In addition to the brands which Bamxa has pointed out Sinnabon too is a well known international brand. Also, try OPTP's fries, the best I've ever had.



But they have those brands in Japan, India, and China.......... Starbucks, Walmart, and Burger King are becoming international even Saudi is having those brands Pakistan still doesn't have these franchises maybe our government needs to invest more to get these brands. I live in the Americas never heard of OPTP before it's probably a private brand


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Historical and Famous Pak Tea House after renovation*

Pak Tea House - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Before renovation






After renovation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Mall Road Renovation*

Bawa Dinga Singh building























Unknown building:






Ghulam Rasool building










credit: omi92

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

American Pakistani said:


> Damn Bundle Island is big almost equal to whole DHA city or Clifton.
> 
> BTW it will be good if they build a bridge between DHA & Bundle Is.
> 
> Something like this from New York-US.


They will have to build a bridge if they are serious about this project, there is no other way to travel there.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Mall Road Renovation ....*

Shahdin Manzil














credit: omi92

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr. Sancho said:


> Some of these franchises are unheard of like optp, Hypermarket, cinnabon, hushpuppies, Debanhams, Tesco, Makro, Metro, Carreforur, China Grill, fatburger never heard of these brands before......... They should have more familiar franchises like Taco Bell, Starbucks, Burger King, Planet Hollywood, Chili's, Hard Rock Cafe, Olive Garden, Little Caesars, Walmart, Kumon, American Eagle, Sears, Office Depot, etc I think I may have heard Ice Cube mentioning fatburger in one of his rap music Had a good day! I don't know why our government spends money on all these infamous brands


Metro, Makro and hush puppies are domestic giants


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus Mall*


































credit: smfarazm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus Mall*


































credit: smfarazm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centuaurs Mall*


































credit: smfarazm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus Mall*


































credit: smfarazm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus Mall*


































credit: smfarazm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus Mall*


































credit: smfarazm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bruce wayne

The centauras project looks great overall..congrats guys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MCB IT Centre*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Serena Hotel*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad: The Centaurus Mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: smfarazm



looks good!


oh, and nice Corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Peshawar: Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital*


----------



## Edevelop

*Peshawar: Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad: The Centaurus Mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: smfarazm



oh mannnn 

the 4th tower site   !!!!!!!!! 
why dont they get started !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

MM Alam Road






















Ali Trade Centre Progress



>




















credit united pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Development of Walled City*














Faletti's Hotel after renovation

Before






After










credit omi92 & lahore walled city (facebook)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus *



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

M M Alam Road has been constructed for the son in law of Chief Minister , who is building a tower on that road. Frankly, they should not allow that tall building on that road. But then He is Son in law - i - Ala


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Inaugurates Daanish School for Boys & Girls at Jampur, Rajanpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore MBS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

^^^^^Wow these pictures are awesome especially the renovations, and the Centaurus mall it looks fantastic keep it up I just wish I can give you billions of thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

A.Rafay said:


> *Location of Malik Riaz-Abu Dhabi Project, Bundle Island karachi!*



I doubt that it will ever happen there is a KPT tower which is still due and not even close to being constructed this new Bundal project is a scrap you can not trust our politicians nor can you trust these Arabs...... this is a fantasy from Pak government to fool us! Just like the KPT tower and Goldcrest Executive this project is also gonna be declined. How many feet is that Abu Dhabi building for Bundal Island all these buildings are usually t/o if they even construct a building it will not even be a medium size it will be really small


----------



## Mr. Sancho

SHAMK9 said:


> Defence Regency Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Finally some really tall skyscrapers that can make the city look perfect..... It looks a little bit like Los Angeles if they plant some trees and get rid of these nasty slums that destroys the beauty of Karachi*


----------



## Mr. Sancho

http://www.aedas.com/Content/images/pageimages/City-Square-Karachi-Pakistan.jpg

Does anybody know the name of this building and is it being constructed?


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr. Sancho said:


> http://www.aedas.com/Content/images/pageimages/City-Square-Karachi-Pakistan.jpg
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this building and is it being constructed?


It is not being constructed, Aedas cancelled their investment in Pakistan but they were called back to design a huge mall in lahore (crystals mall).







Mr. Sancho said:


> I doubt that it will ever happen there is a KPT tower which is still due and not even close to being constructed this new Bundal project is a scrap you can not trust our politicians nor can you trust these Arabs...... this is a fantasy from Pak government to fool us! Just like the KPT tower and Goldcrest Executive this project is also gonna be declined. How many feet is that Abu Dhabi building for Bundal Island all these buildings are usually t/o if they even construct a building it will not even be a medium size it will be really small


They cancelled their investment last time because they had no backing in Pakistan by any strong supporter, this time they have bahria town which has a huge government backing too, i trust this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

LAHORE, Feb 20: The City District Government of Lahore approved on Wednesday a family entertainment project titled &#8220;Wonder World Land&#8221; to be launched on Multan Road by a private firm.

The first phase of the three-phase project will be launched before Eidul Fitr (August). The participants of a design committee heard this in a meeting, also attended by CDGL Administrator DCO Noorul Amin Mengal.

The WWL administration briefed the committee on the project. stating that the project would cost Rs50 million. According to documents, the project will be located at 18th-KM, Multan Road, three minutes drive from the new flyover at Thokar Niaz Beg and two minutes drive from Motorway entrance/exit ramp.

The WWL covering 104 kanals is located opposite to DHA/EME Society&#8217;s main gate on Multan Road.

The project will redefine the concept of high-quality affordable family entertainment, say the documents.

The facility will offer an indoor amusement park and an outdoor adrenaline park consisting of go karting, rope adventure course, zip lines and a variety of activities and an Olympic standard ice skating rink.

The project&#8217;s Phase II will be launched in January next followed by the construction of phase III by the end of next year.
Courtesy Malpensa @SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

SHAMK9 said:


> LAHORE, Feb 20: The City District Government of Lahore approved on Wednesday a family entertainment project titled &#8220;Wonder World Land&#8221; to be launched on Multan Road by a private firm.
> 
> The first phase of the three-phase project will be launched before Eidul Fitr (August). The participants of a design committee heard this in a meeting, also attended by CDGL Administrator DCO Noorul Amin Mengal.
> 
> The WWL administration briefed the committee on the project. stating that the project would cost Rs50 million. According to documents, the project will be located at 18th-KM, Multan Road, three minutes drive from the new flyover at Thokar Niaz Beg and two minutes drive from Motorway entrance/exit ramp.
> 
> The WWL covering 104 kanals is located opposite to DHA/EME Society&#8217;s main gate on Multan Road.
> 
> The project will redefine the concept of high-quality affordable family entertainment, say the documents.
> 
> The facility will offer an indoor amusement park and an outdoor adrenaline park consisting of go karting, rope adventure course, zip lines and a variety of activities and an Olympic standard ice skating rink.
> 
> The project&#8217;s Phase II will be launched in January next followed by the construction of phase III by the end of next year.
> Courtesy Malpensa @SSC





Is that gonna be an amusement park like Disney World or Universal Studios of Hollywood?


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr. Sancho said:


> Is that gonna be an amusement park like Disney World or Universal Studios of Hollywood?


Yea, so lahore will have 2 theme parks in near future.


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Omar1984 said:


> Sheikh zayed centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current construction site:




This building should been constructed in Karachi instead it's gonna look a little tacky in Lahore stupid Nawaz must've shoved this project.............. I heard this building was dead and nothing more than dirt! I don't understand why our stupid *** government keeps cancelling tall skyscrapers what is wrong with these buildings it's better than having jobar pattis through out the city seriously I just feel like grabbing a gun and shooting all of Pak government esp Rahman Malik, Nawaz Sharif, and Zardari they are the main reasons why our motherland is going down


----------



## Mr. Sancho

SHAMK9 said:


> It is not being constructed, Aedas cancelled their investment in Pakistan but they were called back to design a huge mall in lahore (crystals mall).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they cancel it I'm guessing it's the money that idiot Zardari must've stolen!
> 
> 
> They cancelled their investment last time because they had no backing in Pakistan by any strong supporter, this time they have bahria town which has a huge government backing too, i trust this project.



I don't trust Malik Riaz yeah he did a good job in building bungalows but I'm not sure if this project is gonna happen so many corruption and law and order is also one of the reasons why Karachi is lagging behind........ If Musharraf were to be back in his seat then there could've been a hope for that building but unfortunately he decided to develop all these skyscrapers before he even left his throne. Malik Riaz is corrupt and he also supports Zardari in every sort of corruption this project will give them all the money they want but no building


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr. Sancho said:


> I don't trust Malik Riaz yeah he did a good job in building bungalows but I'm not sure if this project is gonna happen so many corruption and law and order is also one of the reasons why Karachi is lagging behind........ If Musharraf were to be back in his seat then there could've been a hope for that building but unfortunately he decided to develop all these skyscrapers before he even left his throne.* Malik Riaz is corrupt and he also supports Zardari in every sort of corruption this project will give them all the money they want but no building*


That's the only reason why i believe that this project is possible  he has zardari's backing, he can get those islands very easily.



Mr. Sancho said:


> This building should been constructed in Karachi instead it's gonna look a little tacky in Lahore stupid Nawaz must've shoved this project.............. I heard this building was dead and nothing more than dirt! I don't understand why our stupid *** government keeps cancelling tall skyscrapers what is wrong with these buildings it's better than having jobar pattis through out the city seriously I just feel like grabbing a gun and shooting all of Pak government esp Rahman Malik, Nawaz Sharif, and Zardari they are the main reasons why our motherland is going down


Rumor is that the recent deal between bahria town and abu dhabi group can revive this project, part of the $45 billion is supposed to be invested in Lahore too.


----------



## Amatoxin

SHAMK9 said:


> That's the only reason why i believe that this project is possible  he has zardari's backing, he can get those islands very easily.
> 
> 
> Rumor is that the recent deal between bahria town and abu dhabi group can revive this project, part of the $45 billion is supposed to be invested in Lahore too.



Sorry to post it but seems no one knows on this thread.

http://www.express.com.pk/epaper/in...Page=FRONT_PAGE&Date=20130222&Pageno=1&View=1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Development of Walled City*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: One Constitution *



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Interchange:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi: Chandni Chowk Flyover.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

SHAMK9 said:


> That's the only reason why i believe that this project is possible  he has zardari's backing, he can get those islands very easily.
> 
> 
> Rumor is that the recent deal between bahria town and abu dhabi group can revive this project, part of the $45 billion is supposed to be invested in Lahore too.






Pakistan&#8217;s dream to have world&#8217;s tallest building shattered
South Asian News Agency (SANA)

ISLAMABAD, (SANA): Pakistan&#8217;s plans to have world&#8217;s tallest building fizzled out on Friday after Abu Dhabi-based conglomerate denied having entered into any $45 billion investment treaty.

A few days ago the country&#8217;s biggest real estate group announced that it has signed a memorandum of understanding with the Abu Dhabi Group to develop mega real estate projects in Pakistan including construction of world&#8217;s tallest building in the port city of Karachi. The Pakistani group also announced that about 2.5 million Pakistanis will get jobs due to these projects.

All these claims proved hollow after Abu Dhabi group issued a clarification on Friday in major newspapers of the country, saying that it has not &#8216;undertaken or assumed any financial obligation or commitment to invest in this project and that there is no agreement to do so.&#8217;

&#8220;It is also unfortunate that discussions between the parties could not reach any conclusion and the memorandum of understanding has been cancelled,&#8221; the Abu Dhabi Group said.

Observers believe such false reports about investment accord could not only hurt local group&#8217;s reputation but also overall investment climate in the country.

The former owner of the Bahria Town Malik Riaz few days had informed the Pakistani media that he has signed a deal with Abu Dhabi based conglomerates and soon they will construct the tallest building of the world, adding that the problems of the Pakistanis regarding the accommodation would be resolved after the construction of this building. Riaz also had said that 2.5 million Pakistanis will get jobs in the result of the deal.

http://www.sananews.net/english/****...ing-shattered/
__________________

Rumor is that the recent deal between bahria town and abu dhabi group can revive this project, part of the $45 billion is supposed to be invested in Lahore too.[/QUOTE]


I always knew this project was gonna be a sell out there is no need for Karachi to be like Dubai and neither........ Karachi is way out of Dubai's league............ Karachi is almost similar to Los Angeles which is not that bad


----------



## darkinsky

dubai is nothing if you take those tall buildings out, its a shitting place, its practically a las vagas

plus it was a city who went the rapid construction from being a desert to a mega city in like ten years or so

karachi needs the model of cities like shanghai and istanbul and how they were developed

dubai didnt even have a metro trail just few years ago, its like they made the city and then thought opps we didnt develop the metro trains, essential for any megacity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*MIRPUR | Meeran Shah Ghazi bridge on Mangla dam reservoir *



> The construction of Rathoa-Haryam Bridge across Reservoir Channel on Mirpur Islamgarh Road.
> The Bridge along with its approaches over Mangla Dam Reservoir will provide a link between Mirpur City with Isiamgarh Town to have quick and direct access to Mirpur City.
> Work on approaches (4kms) is in progress. Main Bridge which is 2975m long and is simply supported 1 girder concrete Bridge, is to be constructed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

darkinsky said:


> dubai is nothing if you take those tall buildings out, its a shitting place, its practically a las vagas
> 
> plus it was a city who went the rapid construction from being a desert to a mega city in like ten years or so
> 
> karachi needs the model of cities like shanghai and istanbul and how they were developed
> 
> dubai didnt even have a metro trail just few years ago, its like they made the city and then thought opps we didnt develop the metro trains, essential for any megacity




The reason why I compare Karachi to LA not because of violence or the population but because of the same environment both cities have take a look at skylines in both Karachi and LA there is a similarity if Karachi has taller buildings, improves its road structures, has a bus and monorail system, cleans up its beaches and plants palm trees it would become a paradise.......... I do agree with you Dubai is a desert and the biggest s*ithole on Earth if I were to ever go on a vacation Dubai would be my last option I'm not a big fan of Arabs!!!!! And if you ask me I don't think Gwadar needs any development it's beautiful the way it is. And its canyons are the skyline of the city buildings would just destroy its natural beauty they can just develop roads, trees, houses, clean up its beaches, and a couple of small port offices but no need for a huge development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Franchises currently in Pakistan: 

1. Baskin Robbins

2. Dunkin Donuts

3. Subway

4. McDonalds

5. Hardees

6. Expo Center

7. GNC

8. Google (Still Blocked)

9. IMAX (Approved)

10. MSN (Still Blocked)

11. Vonage (Currently Blocked)

12. MSNBC

13. CNN

14. Gloria Jean's

15. Tesco

16. Debanham's

17. Makro

18. Carrefour

19. Metro

20. Fatburger

21. Sheraton

22. Holiday Inn

23. Days Inn

24. Fedex

25. Marriot

26. Ramada

27. KFC

28. Nando's

29. Papa John's

30. Pizza Hut

31. Dominos

32. Ebay




Franchises Expected:

1. Starbucks

2. Planet Hollywood

3. Burger King

4. Hard Rock Cafe

5. Hilton

6. Kumon

7. Taco Bell

8. Yahoo

9. Walmart

10. Little Caesars

11. Chillis


----------



## Edevelop

Mr. Sancho said:


> Franchises currently in Pakistan:
> 
> 1. Baskin Robbins
> 
> 2. Dunkin Donuts
> 
> 3. Subway
> 
> 4. McDonalds
> 
> 5. Hardees
> 
> 6. Expo Center
> 
> 7. GNC
> 
> 8. Google (Still Blocked)
> 
> 9. IMAX (Approved)
> 
> 10. MSN (Still Blocked)
> 
> 11. Vonage (Currently Blocked)
> 
> 12. MSNBC
> 
> 13. CNN
> 
> 14. Gloria Jean's
> 
> 15. Tesco
> 
> 16. Debanham's
> 
> 17. Makro
> 
> 18. Carrefour
> 
> 19. Metro
> 
> 20. Fatburger
> 
> 21. Sheraton
> 
> 22. Holiday Inn
> 
> 23. Days Inn
> 
> 24. Fedex
> 
> 25. Marriot
> 
> 26. Ramada
> 
> 27. KFC
> 
> 28. Nando's
> 
> 29. Papa John's
> 
> 30. Pizza Hut
> 
> 31. Dominos
> 
> 32. Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franchises Expected:
> 
> *1. Starbucks*
> 
> 2. Planet Hollywood
> 
> 3. Burger King
> 
> 4. Hard Rock Cafe
> 
> 5. Hilton
> 
> 6. Kumon
> 
> 7. Taco Bell
> 
> 8. Yahoo
> 
> *9. Walmart*
> 
> 10. Little Caesars
> 
> 11. Chillis



There should be no Starbucks. Here is the reason why



> Many of the claims about &#8216;Zionist coffee&#8217; and a link between Starbucks and the Israeli military spring from a letter allegedly written by CEO Howard Schultz. Dated 11 July 2006, and titled &#8216;A Thank You To All Starbucks Customers&#8217;, Schultz apparently said that &#8216;with every cup you drink at Starbucks you are helping with a noble cause&#8217;: ensuring the &#8216;continued viability and prospering of the Jewish State&#8217;. Schultz seems to say that the $5 billion donated by America to Israel every year is &#8216;no way near enough to pay for all the weaponry, bulldozers and security fences needed to protect innocent Israeli citizens from anti-Semitic Muslim terrorism. Corporate sponsorships are essential [too]&#8217;. Schultz thanks Starbucks customers for helping him to raise &#8216;hundreds of millions of dollars each year&#8217; to support the state of Israel.




Preferably, there shouldn't be Walmart either.



> U.S. Senate had paid $25 million over four years to lobby American lawmakers to help gain access to overseas markets, including India.





> Wal-Mart has been subject to criticism by numerous groups and individuals. Among these are labor unions, community groups, grassroots organizations, religious organizations, environmental groups and Wal-Mart customers. They have protested against Wal-Mart, the company's policies and business practices, including charges of racial and gender discrimination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad *


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad:*

Jacaranda club DHA phase 2.

















FFBL - DHA-phase 2


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore MBS:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

the centaurus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi: New CMH Mega-project *


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> There should be no Starbucks. Here is the reason why
> 
> Saudi has Starbucks basically Pakistan a country that considers itself to be a true Muslim is one of the worst countries when it comes to religion! A country that mixes religion to violence or violence to religion of course Starbucks is owned by Zionists but when our country that kills innocent people should not have the right to consider themselves Muslims. A real Muslim is a man who vows to be kind, a man who is ready to sacrifice his life for ALLAH, who is willing not to sell drugs, smoke, or drinking, a man who will not kill innocent people for his living, and a man who takes care of his parents, wife and kids or maybe even a poorest of all individual. And you hardly see these things in our country. Pakistan is a modern country just like the rest of the world but here is the problem they begin to use religion as a hypocrisy which is why our country is the most hated. If Starbucks enters Pakistan there shouldn't be any problem because when their people consider themselves true Muslims they need to point fingers at themselves first and fix their errors.
> 
> 
> 
> cb4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore MBS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metrobus seems to be on a roll
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*









Muslim Town Pedestrian Underpass:












District Court station




Making shade for escalators




Youhanabad station
















Check the lane marking












Kalma chowk subway








In the bus




Model town station




Some pics by: Khawar Naqvi






























credit: omi92

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Vouge Tower*


































































credit omi92

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Renovation of Walled City*


----------



## SHAMK9

*Mall 9, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Daanish School Attock Opened:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Ocean Towers*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Carpetting Liberty Round to centre point










Kalma Chowk Interchange


































Metro Bus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

cb4 said:


> *Lahore: Renovation of Walled City*


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


>



i dun see much difference in b4 and afta pics?


----------



## anyrandom

cb4 said:


> There should be no Starbucks. Here is the reason why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preferably, there shouldn't be Walmart either.




Don't know why lobbying is bad. Even TV ads are a form of lobbying. Lobbying is an essential part of business. Real estate companies lobby the government for releasing the land etc.

Walmart may have employee environment problem but it is certainly very very good.

I think you have a tilt against big corporations,capitalism and industrialization. I think they are essential for a countries growth.
Neither do i believe in preserving old city. My opinion of Old delhi is that it should be totally demolished to leave space free for apartments and offices and factories. I were a Pakistani i would think the same about lahore.


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: UBL Tower*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> i dun see much difference in b4 and afta pics?



The quality of construction is not good but better than it was before. Its got to do with funds. This is what you can do with limited budget. Here check this out 
LAHORE | Dilkash Lahore | Development of Walled City - SkyscraperCity

Great thing is, all the sewage pipelines, water sanitation, underground wiring is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

anyrandom said:


> Don't know why lobbying is bad. Even TV ads are a form of lobbying. Lobbying is an essential part of business. Real estate companies lobby the government for releasing the land etc.
> 
> Walmart may have employee environment problem but it is certainly very very good.
> 
> I think you have a tilt against big corporations,capitalism and industrialization. I think they are essential for a countries growth.
> *Neither do i believe in preserving old city. **My opinion of Old delhi is that it should be totally demolished to leave space free for apartments and offices and factories. I were a Pakistani i would think the same about lahore*.



You can do whatever you want with your areas, but we wont ruin our heritage. Lahore is thousands of years old. Also it was Mughal capital and was referred to as the 'Paris of the East' by the British. Tourism can play a huge part in the economy. Italy, Spain, and England are big examples. 

Here look at the beauty of these cities


















Factories can go outside the city. Apartments etc can be like as shown above.


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> The quality of construction is not good but better than it was before. Its got to do with* funds*. This is what you can do with limited budget. Here check this out
> LAHORE | Dilkash Lahore | Development of Walled City - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Great thing is, all the sewage pipelines, water sanitation, underground wiring is happening.



Funds were never da issue,thy cud hav spent the Money,thy wasted in buyin those useless Red Color Metro Buses,n cud hav spent it in makin Lahore clean n more beautiful!


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> Funds were never da issue,thy cud hav spent the Money,thy wasted in buyin those useless Red Color Metro Buses,n cud hav spent it in makin Lahore clean n more beautiful!



There are many issues and its not that easy. You can renovate known sites, but what can you do with homes ? It will take time my friend. They are first going after illegal holders. Your local courts and police will have to get involved. This is the most difficult part. The next step would be providing basic infrastructure such as sewage pipeline, water sanitation, electricity, and gas supply and then actual renovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> There are many issues and its not that easy. You can renovate known sites, but what can you do with *homes *? It will take time my friend. They are first going after illegal holders and then the next step, which is basic infrastructure such as sewage, water, electricity etc and then actual renovation...



atleast da big n known cities shud have been taken gud care of in last years for tourism n such purposes but i n many in my family n friend's circle havent seen much changes in da city Lahore...its da same old infact hav turned in to a worst city in terms of cleanliness,roads,traffic and air pollution...


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> atleast da big n known cities shud have been taken gud care of in last years for tourism n such purposes but i n many in my family n friend's circle havent seen much changes in da city Lahore...its da same old infact hav turned in to a worst city in terms of cleanliness,roads,traffic and air pollution...



Blame goes to people. They don''t value their heritage. If the govt doesn't do anything, one way people could have solved their issues was by forming an organization in old city at least. By that i mean each home giving tax for renovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> Blame goes to people. They don''t value their heritage. If the govt doesn't do anything, one way people could have solved their issues was by forming an organization in old city at least. *By that i mean each home giving tax for renovation.*



dude most of da ppl in Lhr and overall Pakistan r poor n living below da poverty line,everybody is not lucky like us who like to buy diffenrt flavours n types of Donuts n Marshmallows if enters Rakaposhi Bakery n Icecream Parlour..

the duty is more on Government!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghani bhai

Mashalallah thanks omer bhai


----------



## Marshmallow

@cb4

atleast we can do dis

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghani bhai

Pakistan is not durty we are derty stop littering.


----------



## anyrandom

cb4 said:


> You can do whatever you want with your areas, but we wont ruin our heritage. Lahore is thousands of years old. Also it was Mughal capital and was referred to as the 'Paris of the East' by the British. Tourism can play a huge part in the economy. Italy, Spain, and England are big examples.
> 
> Here look at the beauty of these cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factories can go outside the city. Apartments etc can be like as shown above.



Sir, but do you think there is any other way except going vertical?
Euro cities are less dense.
Is the situation in pakistan such that there are high rises apartments only?
In india the situation is such that only industrialists can buy real homes or villas otherwise even rich people lives in apartments now. Most of the bolly actors even live in apartments.



Marshmallow said:


> @cb4
> 
> atleast we can do dis



It's technically called the Broken Window Theory.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*










*Bahawalpur *

NEWLY BUILT 410 BEDS CIVIL HOSPITAL 










*Rahim-Yar Khan*

UNDER CONSTRUCTION NEW EMERGENCY BLOCK OF SHEIKH ZAYED HOSPITAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

cb4 said:


> *Lahore: MBS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bahawalpur *
> 
> NEWLY BUILT 410 BEDS CIVIL HOSPITAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rahim-Yar Khan*
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION NEW EMERGENCY BLOCK OF SHEIKH ZAYED HOSPITAL



Seriously why the hell did we name it after an arab dictator. Cant we for once name it after our own national heroes. I guess we are only good at naming our national assets after corrupt and useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

smuhs1 said:


> Seriously why the hell did we name it after an arab dictator. Cant we for once name it after our own national heroes. I guess we are only good at naming our national assets after corrupt and useless.



We have re.named Peshawar airport to a traitor of Pakistan, we have renamed many squares of Lahore to Hindu terrorists, we have renamed Islamabad as BBabad, universities as ZAB... all paid by my tax.

I think if you could.. you would have already renamed this one as well... but than you won't get next aid!
This keep you burning...

Next time no hate comments... and just enjoy the development pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

smuhs1 said:


> Seriously why the hell did we name it after an arab dictator. Cant we for once name it after our own national heroes. I guess we are only good at naming our national assets after corrupt and useless.



Maybe because it is paid for by the same Arab dictator.

Love it or hate it, these folks do spend some money when they want to...RYK has alot of stuff as Shaikh Zayed, and he was a genuinely good leader...

Tradition has it that illegals and poor people etc camped for days on end on the route Shaikh Zayed took for going hunting and for other excursions...and the Shaikh drove his car himself, and when he met somebody, he would listen to their grievances, and give them help, and if nothing else, he would take off his watch and give him that along with some food.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

smuhs1 said:


> Seriously why the hell did we name it after an arab dictator. Cant we for once name it after our own national heroes. I guess we are only good at naming our national assets after corrupt and useless.



Paid and developed by the Arabs...


----------



## Pandora

nuclearpak said:


> Maybe because it is paid for by the same Arab dictator.
> 
> Love it or hate it, these folks do spend some money when they want to...RYK has alot of stuff as Shaikh Zayed, and he was a genuinely good leader...
> 
> Tradition has it that illegals and poor people etc camped for days on end on the route Shaikh Zayed took for going hunting and for other excursions...and the Shaikh drove his car himself, and when he met somebody, he would listen to their grievances, and give them help, and if nothing else, he would take off his watch and give him that along with some food.



Even if it wasn't paid by him i am sure our leaders wouldn't have wasted time by naming it after him or another Bhutto. He was certainly much better than his predecessors and as this is a development thread i should avoid negativities. It is just sad to see from here in UK that how Our National heroes are mercilessly being replaced by Bhuttos and sharifs.


----------



## Edevelop

smuhs1 said:


> Even if it wasn't paid by him i am sure our leaders wouldn't have wasted time by naming it after him or another Bhutto.



Shiekh Zayed can also be a Pakistani name as well. You don't have to always view it as an Arab. BTW, in Pakistan names are always changing. I wouldn't be surprised if this one is also changed. No need to be serious...


----------



## Pandora

cb4 said:


> Paid and developed by the Arabs...



I was just reading the details and apparently it was just named in his honor. He didnt finance it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

smuhs1 said:


> Even if it wasn't paid by him i am sure our leaders wouldn't have wasted time by naming it after him or another Bhutto. He was certainly much better than his predecessors and as this is a development thread i should avoid negativities. It is just sad to see from here in UK that how Our National heroes are mercilessly being replaced by Bhuttos and sharifs.




Charity, is part of Islamic culture and UAE charity is not limited to Pakistan.... so don't be such a paranoid, they don't even care if you name it or not.

Zayed Charitable and Humanitarian Foundation|Home Page


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> *Lahore: Vouge Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit omi92






Wow the Vogue tower is amazing I love the way how Lahore is modernizing it's becoming the new Britain of South Asia and the tower looks so classy


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> *Karachi: Ocean Towers*





Building looks pretty massive but the roads are still unorganized and the city still looks too dusty they should plant more trees and grass so it can be beautiful just like Lahore!

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Marshmallow said:


> Funds were never da issue,thy cud hav spent the Money,thy wasted in buyin those useless Red Color Metro Buses,n cud hav spent it in makin Lahore clean n more beautiful!




hmmmmm I don't think there's any problem with red buses it matches pretty well with the city.......... And are you kidding me Lahore is beautiful and less polluted cities through out the whole country. Even cb4 has shown the renovation and road carpeting the one thing I disagree about this MBS is that our government bought these buses from Turkey when they could've spent that money to build their own buses made in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

^^ Of course we could given order to HinoPak but, we may not got to oblige a foreigner.

Same goes with the yellow cabs... we could have built our own car plant... but these idiots imported all cars..

non the less Zardari clan,... eat all money and tell you they have delivered you democracy in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Mr. Sancho said:


> hmmmmm I don't think there's any problem with red buses it matches pretty well with the city.......... And are you kidding me Lahore is beautiful and less polluted cities through out the whole country. Even cb4 has shown the renovation and road carpeting the one thing I disagree about this MBS is that our government bought these buses from Turkey when they could've spent that money to build their own buses made in Pakistan.





BATMAN said:


> ^^ Of course we could given order to HinoPak but, we may not got to oblige a foreigner.
> 
> Same goes with the yellow cabs... we could have built our own car plant... but these idiots imported all cars..
> 
> non the less Zardari clan,... eat all money and tell you they have delivered you democracy in return.



You guys should know that these buses were gifted to us by the Turks, a hundred in total. They were built in China and paid for by Turkey, we didn't spend jack on them. So be a little appreciative of the Turkish gesture.

Interesting read:
http://dawn.com/2012/03/13/turkish-mayor-gifts-100-buses-for-brt/

The reports also suggest that the mayor himself drove the bus for the inauguration. That might be a translation error though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

^^ I forgot.. Mr. thanks for reminding.

Actually, this gift of 100 buses forced us to do a good deed... thank God.

Now time to build industries...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Mr. Sancho said:


> Building looks pretty massive but the roads are still unorganized and *the city still looks too dusty* they should plant more trees and grass so it can be beautiful just like Lahore!



Every City in Pakistan should follow Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan International Airport*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan*

Newly built Mosque in ghanta ghar chowk






Back look of fort qasim (Renovation Going)






Comparison of old and new look.






Side Look of fort Qasim.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore : Renovation of Mall Road*

Completed










Work Started

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*

Escalators being installed in Muslim Town Subway









@SHAMK9
Remember the other day we were discussing about rain and subways ? They have finally solved the solution

Qartaba chowk subway being covered














Entering the subway










Overhead Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Finally  subways look amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore *

Kalma Chowk Interchange






















An IT Tower Undercontruction










A 5 storey parking plaza outside liberty market










MM Alam Road


















































Nortia Exclusive Store, U/C 6 floor shopping center in Liberty market


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Gulberg Galleria






















Auriga shopping center facade renovation






Zarina's Shopping Mall



> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8227/8508861842_6c37edff5e_b.jpg












An unknown project U/C at Ghalib road behind Al-hafeez shopping mall














U/C Liberty Mall behind Liberty market



>


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Boulevard Heights


















MM Tower Gulberg






Tricon Corporate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

The Arkadians Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

Fancy street lights on M M Alam are waste of money. The road needed renovation but this is something which i consider waste full and that is just because of the son in law. On the other hand lights on link road and peco road are still not on. Govt should either give the same attention to other roads or son in law should also start a plaza on other roads too


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Inaugurates UET - Narowal Campus*



> CM Shahbaz Sharif inaugurates University of Engineering & Technology&#8217;s sub-campus at Narowal. The campus is associated with UET-Lahore and is part of the Shahbaz Sharif's vision to develop the under-developed areas of Punjab. Major focus of the campus will be on practical and industrial training. UET-Narowal campus is offering B.Sc in Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering, Civil Engineering and Computer Sciences & Engineering. Initially 480 undergraduate students will be enrolled, and the number will subsequently increase to 960.


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan International Airport*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MBS*


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Inaugurated District Head Quarter (DHQ) Hospital Narowal *


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Interchange Inaugurated *

P.S More pics will be coming up soon.


----------



## rohailmalhi

cb4 said:


> *CM Inaugurated District Head Quarter (DHQ) Hospital Narowal *



Atlast this project is complete . I guess we should reduce the time of election from 5 to 2 years atleast we can see alot of development near election . This project was almost completed 2 years back but they didnt bother providing it with equipment and staff...... 

But i guess now its a good for people to have other option than going to private hospitals.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Interchange Inaugurated *


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*



>


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Centre Point*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: World Trade Centre*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Kalma Chowk Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Best Western Hotel*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Interchange*


----------



## BATMAN

Is this thread about development in Pakistan or development in Punjab?

What about other provinces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

BATMAN said:


> Is this thread about development in Pakistan or development in Punjab?
> 
> What about other provinces?



There is no development in other provinces. I can't find anything including our largest city, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> *Lahore: Best Western Hotel*





Amazing did Pak government just bought this franchise or is it an old building I know for sure ever since Zardari came he did not bother about foreign franchises this building is probably from Musharraf's time


----------



## Mr. Sancho

BATMAN said:


> Is this thread about development in Pakistan or development in Punjab?
> 
> What about other provinces?



Probably because the government in other states don't care about development rather than corruption and stealing money which is why the rest of the states remain a s*ithole. Like cb4 said other than Punjab Karachi is developing thanks to Dr. Ishrat Ul Ibad and Altaf Hussain. Plus Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Balochistan are good the way beautiful deserts and beautiful valleys highrise would kill its natural look no need for these states to have skyscrapers. I don't even support the Gwadar project it would just look messy just like Phoenix, Arizona or Dubai.


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr. Sancho said:


> Plus Khyber Pakhtunkhawa and Balochistan are good the way beautiful deserts and beautiful valleys highrise would kill its natural look no need for these states to have skyscrapers. I don't even support the Gwadar project it would just look messy just like Phoenix, Arizona or Dubai.


Development does not mean skyscrapers, government needs to build thousands of schools across balochistan and Khyber, Khyber lacks basic necessities like hospitals and roads, hope our idiot government wakes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Gwadar*

GDA school 












Mr. Sancho said:


> Amazing did Pak government just bought this franchise or is it an old building I know for sure ever since Zardari came he did not bother about foreign franchises this building is probably from Musharraf's time



Don't know about franchise but no its not old. Just got built.



SHAMK9 said:


> Development does not mean skyscrapers, government needs to build thousands of schools across balochistan and Khyber, Khyber lacks basic necessities like hospitals and roads, hope our idiot government wakes up.



I agree with you. Right now it is more logical to just focus on constructing schools, hospitals, roads, water treatment systems etc.... We are a poor country and basic infrastructure should be our first priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport *



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore *

Historic Pak Tea House After Renovaton






Ali Trade Centre Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahawalpur: CM Inaugurated Civil Hospital &Drug Testing Laboratory *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi UBL Tower Progress*



>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Gwadar *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore BRT*





















*Road to Bus Depot*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: *

*Jinnah terminal flyover, Shahrah-e-Faisal.*














*Shaheen Air's new head office building (8 fls) U/C*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Historic Pak Tea House cafe in Lahore reopens*



> *A historic cafe renowned for its artistic and intellectual clientele in the Pakistani city of Lahore has reopened after 13 years.*
> 
> Literary circles in the city say that they are overwhelmed with joy over the restoration of the Pak Tea House.
> 
> The Mall Road cafe was established in 1940 when it was known as India Tea House before it was renamed after the partition of India in 1947.
> 
> It was central to the city's artistic and political life for decades.
> 
> Hideout of choice
> Literary and artistic activity in Lahore has traditionally revolved around cafes and restaurants.
> 
> These places became the haunts of intellectuals, writers and artists who spent hours drinking endless cups of tea on subjects which were close to their hearts.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Famous Tea House regulars
> 
> 
> Fiction writer Intizar Hussain
> Eminent Urdu poet Meera Ji
> Urdu short story writer Saadat Hasan Manto
> Influential left wing intellectual Faiz Ahmed Faiz
> Writer and actor Kamal Ahmed Rizvi
> Urdu and Punjabi poet Munir Niazi
> Pakistani classical singer Amanat Ali Khan
> In the colonial era, Lahore was full of restaurants and hotels, most of which lined the famous Mall, offering food, snacks and drinks.
> 
> The India Tea House, established originally by two Sikh brothers, was one such favourite watering hole.
> 
> Since then, it has become the hideout of choice for all leading writers of Urdu.
> 
> In 2000 cafe owner Zahid Hussain closed it down as a non-profitable venture, planning instead to start a new business at the same location.
> 
> But intellectuals resisted the move and demanded its restoration.
> 
> "When the Pak Tea House was closed we lost an opportunity for social, cultural, political and intellectual discourse," columnist Attaul Haq Qasim said.
> 
> "We still have a few iconic writers, so now young people have this place where they can sit with them and learn through their experiences."
> 
> Even during repressive times writers expressed themselves freely at the Pak Tea House, which remained a symbol of intellectual resistance.
> 
> The government has restored the facade of the building in its original form but the interior has been completely renovated.
> 
> Short story writer Neelum Ahmed Bashir is one of those who has welcomed the re-opening.
> 
> "Society should be more sensitive towards writers," she says, "because they make this world more human and worth living.
> 
> "The disconnect between intellectuals and common people has resulted in frustration and chaos in our country."
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21716603

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

I hope Pak Tea house is as cheap as it used to be and serve the same separate tea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Just wanting to compare skylines

Los Angeles

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/84/Los_Angeles_Skyline_telephoto.jpg

http://www.msmc.la.edu/student-webs...-eology-angel/images/los_angeles_skyline1.jpg




Karachi

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/2732518394_0b582a06d5.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7242/7204561530_8334f76d4a_z.jpg


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> *Gwadar *





I believe these pictures are old like around 2007-2008 there has been no progress ever since


----------



## Edevelop

Mr. Sancho said:


> I believe these pictures are old like around 2007-2008 there has been no progress ever since



Perhaps...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> Perhaps...



cb4 see another complain abt no gud development in recent time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

New Islamabad International Airport
















*The Centaurus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

PIRWADHAI FLYOVER RWP(08-03-13)


----------



## Cyberian

Salaam to all the Muslims,



Very good posts brothers. Keep it up.

Salaam to all the Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI Com3 Towers
*







































































__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=152170878275706

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Darawat Dam, Hyderabad Complete. *





















Flood water before dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> cb4 see another complain abt no gud development in recent time



0h.Recent time! We have zardari Thats Why! But there is some development taking place!

*GT ROAD FLYOVER GUJRANWALA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI Ocean Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Love him or hate him...Shahbaz Sharif has done some major material work which will only benefit the people in the long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Development of Lahore Walled City*
















*Peshawar: Shaukat Khanum Hospital*














*Islamabad: New Airport*





Red shows the current terminal size and blue shows how it can expand in the future!! 





*Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanboy007

A.Rafay said:


> *KARACHI Ocean Tower*



tabahi pic bohot aala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Inaugurates Ladies park on Women's Day*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus*









Control Room

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*The Centaurus Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Riveria 










Emerald Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: One Constitution *



>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> *Lahore Metro Bus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control Room






The bus stop and the buses are looking fantastic thanks cb4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi *


































*Lahore: Sonehri Masjid restoration work*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore MM Alam Road *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Most of all Pak government needs to work on bringing in technology and tourism that would be the best development...... Pakistan lacks technology at present because of internet banning by this ugly monster Rahman Malik and no foreigner is ready to visit there because of the western media. If not American or British but if Indian tourists visit Pakistan it would help its economy there are tons of Pakistanis that visit India each and every year but not as many Indians visiting Pakistan. Seriously the government needs to work on providing securities, secularism, and diversity just imagine with all that Pakistan would be booming. Forget about it being an Islamic Republic it is a disgrace through out the Muslim world! Rahman Malik is the main obstacle of why Pakistan is still lagging behind........... This is it the water has risen above our heads our country needs Musharraf back forget about PML-N, PTI, and definitely PPP we need All Muslim League to come back and fix every damage caused by Rahman Malik and Zardari. That is when Pakistan will start developing at a perfect pace. Technology and tourism is what Pakistan needs to focus on the most


----------



## A.Rafay

* New Islamabad International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Metro Bus*


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centauras *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Render for LDA Tower







Unknown building at MM Alam road near mini market






Parking plaza, Moon market, Allama Iqbal town
Working on 3rd and 4th floor






MM Alam road [Main market to Mini market]














Metro Bus


















Azadi chowk station

Only curvy station of this line














Canal station

Stairs going towards the subway










Subway on Gaddafi stadium side

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> *Karachi:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tower are they finally opening Burger King at Marhaba?


----------



## SHAMK9

*Cinepax Ocean Tower Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi IT Centre*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: The Crystal Mall's Complex*



>



Construction is finally happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | Centre Point*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | Ocean Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jinnah terminal flyover Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD | New Islamabad International Airport *


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE Metro Bus Control Room*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | Ocean Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*Crystal Mall, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

> *Com 3, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Bahria Tower*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus*


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi: FFCL H/O building*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Gulberg galleria






















MM Alam Road


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: *

Food Street






Askari Park






*Islamabad:*

Underground Parking project in G-15 Markaz.






Bahria golf city


----------



## khanboy007

*new islamabad international airport air cargo terminal*






*Centrepoint tower*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Tricon Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pir Wadhai Morr Rwp*


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD The Centaurus*






*Caanchi & Lugari*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Water pump flyover khi*











Pace Towers LAHORE


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Ocean Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi: Race Course Flats*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: *

Dolmen Mall


















Dolmen Front Harbour Tower










Crecent Bay 

Construction has finally started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*



















*Work on facilities in terminal building at BBIA steps up*

Monday, March 18, 2013

ISLAMABAD: The ongoing construction work for provision of various facilities in the terminal building of new Benazir Bhutto International Airport (BBIA) stepped up to make it operational by 2014.

The work on signage, counters, seating, trolleys, furniture, fitting-out and resource centre in the passenger terminal building is likely to be completed by the end of this year.

An official of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) said that prequalification of contractors and firms financially and technically capable of supply and installing the furniture, counters, signage and fitting outs is under process.

He said bids for work will be invited after completion of prequalification process. The official informed that runway of the airport has already been completed while passenger terminal buildings, air traffic control tower and residential block are being completed rapidly.

All the concerned departments have also been directed to complete road-connectivity work, provision of electricity and water, he added.

The New Benazir Bhutto International Airport, located in Fateh Jang Tehsil of Attock District, some 30 km southwest of the Federal Capital, is expected to be completed and operational by 2014.

The project after completion will be the first Greenfield Airport of the country having state of the art and most modernised facilities for ultimately handling 25 million domestic and international passengers per annum as well as cargo traffic.

According to the official, the new airport will replace the existing one. At present, the Benazir Bhutto International Airport is handling 18 airlines, adding, most of the international commercial flights are operated at morning time causing congestion and delays.

However, he was confident that the new airport spread over 3,600 acre would not only serve the twin cities of Islamabad and Rawalpindi but also the adjoining provinces of Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Estimated to cost about $300 million, the new airport facility would comprise a contemporary state-of-the-art passenger terminal building, control tower, runway with a provision of a secondary runway, taxiways, apron, cargo complex, and hangar together with all the necessary infrastructure and ancillary facilities.

The new airport would cater to the requirements of latest generation of modern passenger aircraft. He said the new airport will have a modular design to handle 6.5 million passengers per annum and 80,000 metric tonnes cargo per annum.

Being a new airport, a significant portion of the land has been earmarked for commercial purposes such as duty free shops, hotel, convention centre, air malls, business centre, food courts, leisure and recreational facilities.

The new airport is envisaged to be a modern landmark structure symbolising 21st century Pakistan, as it will be the diplomatic and business gateway to Pakistan through Islamabad. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Sialkot Airport: Jet bridges are bring installed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: Housing Society*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

I wish the new Islamabad airport was bigger.  Let alone the people of the Capital, it won't be enough to serve the people of Punjab, AJK and KPK


----------



## A.Rafay

Marhaba Trade Center





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=600981819930489

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI, Bahria Town Tower


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad: Housing Society*



which sector ?? or society name ??

as there are many housing society's in Islamabad


----------



## Edevelop

khanboy007 said:


> which sector ?? or society name ??
> 
> as there are many housing society's in Islamabad



I think its Canyon View

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> I wish the new Islamabad airport was bigger.  Let alone the people of the Capital, it won't be enough to serve the people of Punjab, AJK and KPK


The size is ok for now, it can be extended in the future.


----------



## A.Rafay

View of the Second Avalanche Shelter Pashi Slide also known as Subri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Centre Point*


----------



## Edevelop

*Gujranwala: GT Road Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> View of the Second Avalanche Shelter Pashi Slide also known as Subri



Old pics but this is how it looks like:










More designs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

KKH is still closed due to Atabad Lake. That needs to be fixed urgently.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Centauras





a house in F7 turned into furniture showroom


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Underpass*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus*

U/C shades for escalators at canal station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus cont...*

Gaddafi stadium station


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Metro Bus cont...*






























Unknown 12 floor building at Ferozepur road

Cladding on progress on two sides


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Serena Hotel*

4 cranes on the site now
























'


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: MCB IT Center*


----------



## krash

Argus Panoptes said:


> KKH is still closed due to Atabad Lake. That needs to be fixed urgently.



Not closed, but not exactly open either. They load you and your ride on a barge/boat from one side of the lake and drop you on the other end, the goods are transported the same way and then loaded onto fresh vehicles. This ferry system stops completely during the winters when the lake freezes over. The FWO is working on reducing the level of the lake and before that happens an alternative route cannot be built around and then across the lake. This Feb they opened a temporarily blocked spillway. The work is still too slow. Give it to the Chinese, I say.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

krash said:


> Not closed, but not exactly open either. They load you and your ride on a barge/boat from one side of the lake and drop you on the other end, the goods are transported the same way and then loaded onto fresh vehicles. This ferry system stops completely during the winters when the lake freezes over. The FWO is working on reducing the level of the lake and before that happens an alternative route cannot be built around and then across the lake. This Feb they opened a temporarily blocked spillway. The work is still too slow. Give it to the Chinese, I say.



Yes, I know about that seasonal arrangement, but that is not way to move loaded heavy trucks. KKH is closed effectively for one of its major purposes due to the lake. FWO simply does not have the expertise or the resources to deal with the problem quickly enough.


----------



## krash

Argus Panoptes said:


> Yes, I know about that seasonal arrangement, but that is not way to move loaded heavy trucks. KKH is closed effectively for one of its major purposes due to the lake. FWO simply does not have the expertise or the resources to deal with the problem quickly enough.



Well, the expertise are there but the will and the pressure is missing, plus, as you said, the funds. These are the people who built the KKH in the first place, along with the Chinese. And the post quake, Balakot to Chillas highway is another example that these guys can do the job and do it well.
Meeting after meeting in the presidential house and all they do is praise the FWO's efforts. The government doesn't give a damn except for making this project a treasure trove for its posses.


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi: Pirwadhai More floyover & underpass. *


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> *Rawalpindi: Pirwadhai More floyover & underpass. *



So the flyover is now working completely?

They need to make the underside better, have some plants there or just make a pavement!


----------



## SHAMK9

nuclearpak said:


> They need to make the underside better, have some plants there or just make a pavement!


Judging by the pictures, they can't make pavements there, the 'underpass' thing is way too narrow.


----------



## Jango

SHAMK9 said:


> Judging by the pictures, they can't make pavements there, the 'underpass' thing is way too narrow.



No no...I meant that empty area under the flyover, with all the dirt.

A bit of landscaping would do a world of good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

kia ap log buildings waghaira bnany ko development kehty ho? Mujhy ni lagta k buildings bnana development ka kam ha. ye aik acha kaam ha mgr is sy bhi zyada zarori cheezay han ham is ko Pakistan me development ka naam ni dy skty..


----------



## Pboy

I would like to see developments in rural areas too.

Interior Punjab, Sindh, Balochistan etc.


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

An old ugly plaza (Asif plaza) in blue area is getting new look












New Render for Gold Crest


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: Emaar Pakistan canyon view*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:* 


















*Rawalpindi: Construction of underpass at Shah Khalid Colony.*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: installing same size flex sign boards but neon signs at Mall Road*


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: New Airport*


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: *

Ali Trade Centre



>



1 april poured concrete and preparing for another floor






DHA Haly Tower

Working on 3rd and 4th floor



>
















Pace Towers

Clading in progress


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Unknown building at Mehmood Kasuri road














Metro Bus










Campus road rehabilitation


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzafarrabad: *

Cable Stayed Bridge










A new bridge and road link under construction in Muzaffarabad lower chatter. 
Bridge structure is complete carpeting remaining and road construction in mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Shahr-e-Faisal
Fortune Centre










U/C building next to Tipu Sultan flyover






Al-Tijarah Centre






Navy Heights


----------



## Edevelop

Karachi:






Construction boom in PECHS Karachi

























A.T Tower Shaheed e Millat Road.






Bismillah Blessing Tower +18fl


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Habib University*






























Jan 2013


----------



## Edevelop

*Gujranwala: G.T Road Flyover*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Askari XI Underpass:














Metro Bus


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi:*

Silk Centre On main muree road near commercial market














Couple of under construction buildings Near 6th Road flyover.














Pir Wahdi Underpass and Flyover


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: New Airport*

Air Cargo



















The Airport


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

One Constitution Progress:










Telecom Tower:






The Centaurus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI, Centre Point*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: *

The Centre










Euro Hi-Tech Residency














Lucky One






Bahria Tower


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Metro Bus*






















*Islamabad: One Constitution*






*Multan Airport*


----------



## RiazHaq

Haq's Musings: Upwardly Mobile Pakistan's Growing Appetite For International Brands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

RiazHaq said:


> Haq's Musings: Upwardly Mobile Pakistan's Growing Appetite For International Brands



Not that I am against these Mall but I agree with that bazurg Auntie regarding supporting our own products. All these brands should be oblige to shift their production units to Pakistan, otherwise buying these consumer item won't be healthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: *

Kalma Chowk Underpass:






Shahdin Manzil renovation






*Karachi:* 

underconstruction buliding neasr water pump chorangi






*Rawalpindi:* 

Pir Wahdi Mor












*Islamabad: *

One Constitution










Renovation of plaza in blue area


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Metro Bus*










*Islamabad: New Airport*


----------



## khanboy007

The Centaurus


----------



## SHAMK9

Boulevard Mall, Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

Musalman said:


> Not that I am against these Mall but I agree with that bazurg Auntie regarding supporting our own products. All these brands should be oblige to shift their production units to Pakistan, otherwise buying these consumer item won't be healthy.



Many of the products, particularly apparel, shoes, bags and other accessories, are made in Pakistan but carry international brand names.

What Pakistanis need to do is learn how to do brand name marketing with their own labels. It'll require significant marketing and promotion budgets but it could lead to much higher profits in future.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*











*Islamabad:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Vogue Towers Lahore (Mall)*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

A.Rafay said:


>


 @A.Rafay where is that? Bijli agi?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Serena Hotel & Business Complex*











*Finally, they have displayed the board/banner*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Such type of development required??


----------



## A.Rafay

*Metro Bus*













M-48 said:


> Such type of development required??



No its this type of develepment is all useless!! The required development is Zardaris new 300 kanal luxury house! Couple of new nawaz mills and Hina rabanis textile is required! Some new industry assembling chinese mobiles to whiten corrupt politicians money is required!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Talon said:


> @A.Rafay where is that? Bijli agi?!



Not quiet sure about bijli but these shopping malls have their own Generators enough to power the whole Mall!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> Boulevard Mall, Hyderabad



Boulevard Mall Site Office

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Are there any updates on the Crescent Bay (Karachi), Imax theater, and Business Center?


----------



## Mr. Sancho

F Photo by habeebs1 | Photobucket



This is what Karachi's skyline is supposed to look like once it's developed they're just missing Techno Centre, MCB tower, Habib bank plaza, Karachi Financial Trade (Currently on hold), JS Center, Marhaba Tower, Karachi Port Tower and Port Tower Complex


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Al Fatah*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Abbotabad: Jalal Residential Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

A.Rafay said:


>




Beautiful skyline do you have updates on the Crescent Bay I'm sure the project is pretty big but I haven't seen any updates of its construction.



A.Rafay said:


> *Karachi*



Karachi is very close to Tokyo keep it up


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*:


Zero Point Interchange:














One Constitution






The Centaurus







View of Telcom and Stock Exchange Tower from a Restaurant






Safa Gold Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Safa Gold Mall:














*Lahore:*

Lahore Bridge, Peco Ramp.


----------



## Edevelop

*Gujranwala:*

G.T Road Flyover


----------



## Edevelop

*Swat: State-of-the-art bridge built and funded by the UAE to connect 15 towns and 45 villages*


----------



## Mian H Amin.

i appreciate my friends who are sharing pics of beautiful buildings..
but i think its not sky scrapers and tall buildings that makes a country developed .. but its ECONOMY!! is is not even crawling in Pakistan currently..
Pyongyong is the capital of North Korea, it have tons of beautiful hotals, buildings flats and everything. but no North korean can stay there because they cant afford it because their ECONOMY is DEAD. they have long carpet roads but empty... Because they cant afford cars because they dont have enough resources..
so lets build our ECONOMY not bunch of buildings.
VOTE FOR TEHREEK E INSAF, FOR A BETTER AND PROSPEROUS PAKISTAN ...please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airbus101

What is the BT icon that is under construction in karachi?


----------



## Edevelop

Mian H Amin. said:


> i appreciate my friends who are sharing pics of beautiful buildings..
> but i think its not sky scrapers and tall buildings that makes a country developed .. but its ECONOMY!! is is not even crawling in Pakistan currently..
> Pyongyong is the capital of North Korea, it have tons of beautiful hotals, buildings flats and everything. but no North korean can stay there because they cant afford it because their ECONOMY is DEAD. they have long carpet roads but empty... Because they cant afford cars because they dont have enough resources..
> so lets build our ECONOMY not bunch of buildings.
> VOTE FOR TEHREEK E INSAF, FOR A BETTER AND PROSPEROUS PAKISTAN ...please



The buildings and the highrise stuff you see here are by Private Companies not Government. Anyhow, i agree North Korea is not the best but that is a communist and sanctioned country and cannot be compared with Pakistan whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Mian H Amin. said:


> i appreciate my friends who are sharing pics of beautiful buildings..
> but i think its not sky scrapers and tall buildings that makes a country developed .. but its ECONOMY!! is is not even crawling in Pakistan currently..
> Pyongyong is the capital of North Korea, it have tons of beautiful hotals, buildings flats and everything. but no North korean can stay there because they cant afford it because their ECONOMY is DEAD. they have long carpet roads but empty... Because they cant afford cars because they dont have enough resources..
> so lets build our ECONOMY not bunch of buildings.
> VOTE FOR TEHREEK E INSAF, FOR A BETTER AND PROSPEROUS PAKISTAN ...please



These buildings are being built by the private sector and not by the state. Businessmen will only invest their own money where they see a return coming from their investment. This is generally speaking a sign of economic growth as it requires a certain level of confidence on behalf of the investors. If businessmen are willing to take this risk it means they see potential profit. Supply meets demand remember. However your point is not entirely incorrect either. Just thinking that by the building of tall fancy buildings your country will become an economic success is also foolish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

airbus101 said:


> What is the BT icon that is under construction in karachi?


It's a 60 floors tall building, currently under construction.


----------



## Edevelop

*Hyderabad: Abdullah sports towers*










*Karachi: The Centre*






*Lahore: Pace Circle*










*Islamabad: Safa Gold Mall*










*Mirpur: Progress on 13 km meeran shah bridge*


----------



## Edevelop

*Dhirkot Bagh, Azad Kashmir: Tehsil Hospital*















*Swat: new bridge connecting 15 towns and 45 villages*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

aimarraul said:


>



Those pics are really great. Tnx for posting


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Bamxa said:


> These buildings are being built by the private sector and not by the state. Businessmen will only invest their own money where they see a return coming from their investment. This is generally speaking a sign of economic growth as it requires a certain level of confidence on behalf of the investors. If businessmen are willing to take this risk it means they see potential profit. Supply meets demand remember. However your point is not entirely incorrect either. Just thinking that by the building of tall fancy buildings your country will become an economic success is also foolish.



to some extent i agree that its a sign of investment. i tell you what, my brother made 2 plazas in lahore and sialkot this year. and rent out the shops.. yes its an investment. but i was talking about attracting foreign investors to Pakistan. first thing any outside investor see is country's gdp and gnp. which is economy.



cb4 said:


> The buildings and the highrise stuff you see here are by Private Companies not Government. Anyhow, i agree North Korea is not the best but that is a communist and sanctioned country and cannot be compared with Pakistan whatsoever.



you are focusing on my words only ... not what i mean by my words.


----------



## Al-zakir

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad*
> 
> The Centaurus



What happen to main building? I don't see it rising. Was it scrap out from original plan?


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Mian H Amin. said:


> i appreciate my friends who are sharing pics of beautiful buildings..
> but i think its not sky scrapers and tall buildings that makes a country developed .. but its ECONOMY!! is is not even crawling in Pakistan currently..
> Pyongyong is the capital of North Korea, it have tons of beautiful hotals, buildings flats and everything. but no North korean can stay there because they cant afford it because their ECONOMY is DEAD. they have long carpet roads but empty... Because they cant afford cars because they dont have enough resources..
> so lets build our ECONOMY not bunch of buildings.
> VOTE FOR TEHREEK E INSAF, FOR A BETTER AND PROSPEROUS PAKISTAN ...please





Brother none of these buildings are built by the government they're all built by overseas Pakistanis like from the UAE, Saudi, Australia, Canada, America, Britain, New Zeland, South Africa, & maybe India who are investing money for development. There is no hope for the stupid government to do anything since they steal money only for their use. If Pakistan is developing today it is all thanks to overseas Pakistanis not government.



Al-zakir said:


> What happen to main building? I don't see it rising. Was it scrap out from original plan?




They're working on it...... The mall is still not complete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Al-zakir said:


> What happen to main building? I don't see it rising. Was it scrap out from original plan?



I have been seeing this picture since 2006, can't Pakistan even build a building?
most countries would have had that done in 1.5 years tops, it would have been done in 6 months in China/Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

This was one of another gifts of P.Musharraf, along with the ample prosperity we have seen and what is left of it.
Zardari regime did not agree to the main building design, because of religious indifference to the word main building will represent.
Hopefully, when Zardari sect. will loose its power, the main building might come up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Rusty said:


> I have been seeing this picture since 2006, can't Pakistan even build a building?
> most countries would have had that done in 1.5 years tops, it would have been done in 6 months in China/Korea.



Korea seems alright but sometimes building infrastructure in a hurry like China is not a good idea. The other day i read somewhere that they are going to spend billions to 'fix' their urban planning. Cheap and lack of environment friendly materials have also been used in buildings and roads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

cb4 said:


> Korea seems alright but sometimes building infrastructure in a hurry like China is not a good idea. The other day i read somewhere that they are going to spend billions to 'fix' their urban planning. Cheap and lack of environment friendly materials have also been used in buildings and roads



I agree but 6 years is too long. 2 years max it should have been done.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Metro Bus*














*Islamabad: New Airport*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Emerald Tower*


----------



## saeedbutt_885

Mr. Sancho said:


> Most of all Pak government needs to work on bringing in technology and tourism that would be the best development...... Pakistan lacks technology at present because of internet banning by this ugly monster Rahman Malik and no foreigner is ready to visit there because of the western media. If not American or British but if Indian tourists visit Pakistan it would help its economy there are tons of Pakistanis that visit India each and every year but not as many Indians visiting Pakistan. Seriously the government needs to work on providing securities, secularism, and diversity just imagine with all that Pakistan would be booming. Forget about it being an Islamic Republic it is a disgrace through out the Muslim world! Rahman Malik is the main obstacle of why Pakistan is still lagging behind........... This is it the water has risen above our heads our country needs Musharraf back forget about PML-N, PTI, and definitely PPP we need All Muslim League to come back and fix every damage caused by Rahman Malik and Zardari. That is when Pakistan will start developing at a perfect pace. Technology and tourism is what Pakistan needs to focus on the most



Totally agree with you but for this, every single person has to think about Pakistan, not for Plmn, ppp, Pti or ANP etc, and this is the problem that we always go blind behind ones own political person but not about Pakistan. Alas!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saeedbutt_885

Yeah Yeah I totally think so.You know what, i think that P.Musharaff ny economic development bht ki Although us k character par or bhi bht sy Question marks hen butt when Musharf took charge as President, he brought Pakistan from 11th rank to 112th rank in the world ranking of corruption,means corruption decreased.Besides, he also took visionary milesteps for these investors like you are saying.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD | New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

BATMAN said:


> This was one of another gifts of P.Musharraf, along with the ample prosperity we have seen and what is left of it.
> Zardari regime did not agree to the main building design, because of religious indifference to the word main building will represent.
> Hopefully, when Zardari sect. will loose its power, the main building might come up.



The New Design of that tower!





@Al-zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

That maybe a photoshop by anyone! the first render looks better!











They should make it like this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: Apr15 flyover in Water Pump Area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

darkinsky said:


> ^^ why is an indian actor shahrukh khan on pakistani adverts??
> 
> aman ke asha?




It's cheaper to make one ad instead of two for two different countries, especially when the model used is well known in both countries, and especially when his popularity is hard to be replaced by another model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Sinhala said:


> Construction driven growth is not desirable. Market driven is preferable in order to sustain the growth.



Yes I agree. Also we need more housing projects by the government for poor and middle class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

God bless Pakistan. 

If there's no struggle, there won't be a progress

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> The New Design of that tower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Al-zakir



They are sticking to the old design (which is much better looking)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

A.Rafay said:


> The New Design of that tower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Al-zakir



i dont think its that because in the recent pics of the centaurus inside the mall, portray the design :-






and the image posted is taken from the official website of the centaurs  CHEERS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad: Abudllahpur Underpass*














*Islamabad New Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: The Centre*






Karachi: Lucky One






*Karachi: Rajput Twin Towers*










*Karachi: Bahria Opal*





big hole with 2 or 3 lights. not much progress





*Multan: Art Gallery *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> *Karachi: Bahria Opal*



That design is of a tower in mumbai! Its not in karachi! Opal has another design! Get it right!

This is Opal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

*U/C Al-Hamid One*






*Unicorn Hotel*

Working on the exterior


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:

Pace Towers*


















*Boulevard Heights*

Cladding started on the top left corner


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Tricon Corporate Centre*

OMG Lahore is very green and clean

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Gulberg Galleria*


----------



## Mr. Sancho

SHAMK9 said:


> They are sticking to the old design (which is much better looking)




I like the new one better looks very futuristic


----------



## Mr. Sancho

A.Rafay said:


>



Are there any progress?


----------



## A.Rafay

Mr. Sancho said:


> Are there any progress?



They are still digging the ground! Slow work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

*Reconstruction of Multan Road*






*Nishat Hotel and Mall*


















*Kalma Chowk Underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

*Daud Atif Center*

7 fl lawyers chamber building near Jain Mandir













*Ali Trade Centre*



>


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Kalma Chowk Underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

cb4 said:


>



Yar, which one is this? Its a single lane underpass, but its definitely not model town morr. Can't seem to figure it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

krash said:


> Yar, which one is this? Its a single lane underpass, but its definitely not model town morr. Can't seem to figure it out.



Its a three lane Underpass! Its the same Muslim town Underpass but few feet away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

A.Rafay said:


> Its a three lane Underpass! Its the same Muslim town Underpass but few feet away!



I meant one way instead of single lane. Which road is it built on? Completely forgot that there were other underpasses being built as well. Thanks 



cb4 said:


> Its the same Kalma Chowk Underpass. Here check this out. I think you will get it



Ah...got it....somewhat.


----------



## Edevelop

krash said:


> Yar, which one is this? Its a single lane underpass, but its definitely not model town morr. Can't seem to figure it out.



Its the same Kalma Chowk Underpass. Here check this out. I think you will get it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

I just heard that KSA has given Pakistan a contract to build a metro system from Makkah to Medina. Apparently the Saudis were quite impressed with the pace and quality with which the Lahore Metro system was built, after Turkish comments that they couldn't build a smaller system this quickly. Shahbaz Sharif said this during an interview on tv. Anyone got any details on this or is it just the usual hogwash?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

krash said:


> I just heard that KSA has given Pakistan a contract to build a metro system from Makkah to Medina. Apparently the Saudis were quite impressed with the pace and quality with which the Lahore Metro system was built, after Turkish comments that they couldn't build a smaller system this quickly. Shahbaz Sharif said this during an interview on tv. Anyone got any details on this or is it just the usual hogwash?





Wow and these stupid Saudis are not gonna build a subway station from Lahore to Karachi no need for them to help if Saudis are not going to build a monorail in Pakistan there should be no metro bus in Saudi


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangerPK

Mr. Sancho said:


> Wow and these stupid Saudis are not gonna build a subway station from Lahore to Karachi no need for them to help if Saudis are not going to build a monorail in Pakistan there should be no metro bus in Saudi



I think Saudis would actually pay Pakistanis to build a metro system in Arabia. They won't ask Pakistan to do it for free.

As for Saudis building a subway station in Pakistan, I think it might be another way of saying Saudis should give free money to Pakistan which Pakistan gonna give it to a foreign company to build a subway station for them.

In the name of "investment"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

krash said:


> I just heard that KSA has given Pakistan a contract to build a metro system from Makkah to Medina. Apparently the Saudis were quite impressed with the pace and quality with which the Lahore Metro system was built, after Turkish comments that they couldn't build a smaller system this quickly. Shahbaz Sharif said this during an interview on tv. Anyone got any details on this or is it just the usual hogwash?



wow

Its a good idea. We help them now building it, tomorrow they can help us finance Metro projects in other cities of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

A.Rafay said:


>



Holy smokes that looks nice. 
If conditions in Pakistan improve I am thinking of buying one of these apartments, inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

whenever i visit this thread

Dil main thori khushi aa jati ha k kuch na kuch to ho rha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rusty

farhan_9909 said:


> whenever i visit this thread
> 
> Dil main thori khushi aa jati ha k kuch na kuch to ho rha ha



I dream of a day when Karachi looks like Dubai, with functioning government and clean modern cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

farhan_9909 said:


> whenever i visit this thread
> 
> Dil main thori khushi aa jati ha k kuch na kuch to ho rha ha



Me too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | Bahria ICON Tower | 260m*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Karachi Airport Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | The Centre*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

A.Rafay said:


> *KARACHI | The Centre*



wow that is good pace of construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Rusty said:


> I dream of a day when Karachi looks like Dubai, with functioning government and clean modern cities.



I think Karachi is a nice city it has changed pretty well the only problem I see are the messed up roads and improper landscaping compared to Lahore the city of Karachi is nothing. Sindh government needs to focus on road repairing and constructing better roads so that way cars are not driving on 2 lanes and that is very common in Karachi. They should also build a subway station, bus transit and a bridge so that way it can reduce traffic. Sidewalks are one of the biggest problems people face throughout Karachi they are too small and quite terrible which is why you would find many pedestrians walking on the middle of the road even though cars are driving behind them. In another words removing rickshaws and donkey carts would also be a better idea because they have no business roaming around in the city like beggars. Donkeys belong in a farm not in the metropolis. No matter how much the city develops with a lot of highrises it's still going to look polluted. The city also has a huge problem with landscaping which makes it look even dirtier either the landscapers are too lazy to make it look beautiful or either they are just plain stupid the same goes for the constructors. Remember landscaping adds more beauty into the city like Lahore once the city looked like a garbage now it looks like a heaven. I also forgot to mention that Karachi is not even 5% close to Dubai while Dubai has higher, classier and modernized buildings on the other hand Karachi has cheap, third world and smaller buildings probably not even 15 floors and when you look at the city from the top about 70-80% of the skyline is taken over by the slums. Which is why Karachi looks so brownish and dusty when you look at it as a skyline especially after the rain the buildings look like they've melt down. If Karachi can improve nicer roads, better infrastructures, proper landscaping and luxurious buildings made out of glass and not concrete about 50 floors or higher the city would start booming I can guarantee you Karachi would look exactly like Los Angeles if not like Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

@Mr. Sancho 
I don't know why but Karachi always just seems sandy, there is sand everywhere. 
How come Dubai looks so nice and clean while Karachi looks like crap?
How does Dubai keep the sand away?

Also the roads in Pakistan need to be modernized, they need to use modern ashphalt and design the roads to no hold water. 
Of course that can only be done if the government isn't taking kickbacks from developers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Ocean Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi: Hospital for Women and Childiren*























*Faisalabad: Abdulapur Underpass*


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Rusty said:


> @Mr. Sancho
> I don't know why but Karachi always just seems sandy, there is sand everywhere.
> How come Dubai looks so nice and clean while Karachi looks like crap?
> How does Dubai keep the sand away?
> 
> Also the roads in Pakistan need to be modernized, they need to use modern ashphalt and design the roads to no hold water.
> Of course that can only be done if the government isn't taking kickbacks from developers...





That's because of the slums today Karchi has the highest slums in Asia thanks to Orangi, too many people littering which adds more pollution into the city, lack of landscaping which can add more beauty and green into the city, there are few roads that are modernized but not as innovative as the ones you see in other countries. Because the roads are very thick which is why there is too much traffic. If they can make the roads wider it would make it easier to drive. Dubai is just a desert I've been there it's actually different to the ones you see on t.v. when you look down you can see sand. Unlike Karachi people don't litter in Dubai and has a lot of landscaping which is why it looks clean and tidy if people in Karachi can stop throwing trash on the ground and landscape its city even more Karachi would be as green as Lahore. It's really pathetic why the government is not making littering illegal and putting trash cans in every corner. Karachiites are just messed up full of poor people no wonder why so many people in Karachi have buck teeth. Also too many graffiti esp on the freeway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Abbotabad: Jalal Complex*






*Lahore*

Zar e tameer










Metro Bus










Gulberg Galleria


----------



## Edevelop

Rusty said:


> @Mr. Sancho
> I don't know why but Karachi always just seems sandy, there is sand everywhere.
> How come Dubai looks so nice and clean while Karachi looks like crap?
> How does Dubai keep the sand away?
> 
> Also the roads in Pakistan need to be modernized, they need to use modern ashphalt and design the roads to no hold water.
> Of course that can only be done if the government isn't taking kickbacks from developers...



While cleanliness of people and poor waste management infrastructure of a city district maybe a factor, i think any place can also get sandy/dusty if it has no greenry. This is where Dubai has better standing over Karachi. Trees are the best solution. Not only they stop dust getting on roads, they also stop floods flowing through. Its an easy solution. Just follow the rules of nature and it makes a lot of difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Fatima Golf Residency














Shamim Sky-towers














Lateef Duplex Luxuria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

State life Building






Telecom Tower














New Islamabad Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad:*

Mauve Area - G/10 s
Mari Gas Co Building # 2














IN G-8 Mauve area FPCCI, HBFC are T/O and cladding going. 
unknown bldng next to PNRA in mauve, they are adding one last floor on top






*Lahore:*

Lahore, Pakistan at night - photo taken in March 2013 by Canadian astronaut, Col. Chris Hadfield, from the International Space Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan*

Damdama and barood khana 




New Multan food street under fort stadium













*Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

@cb4 nice pictures !!



A.Rafay said:


>



Why are they using such old method of bridge building. It's slow and terribly inefficient!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus*








sms said:


> @cb4 nice pictures !!
> 
> Why are they using such old method of bridge building. It's slow and terribly inefficient!



Its because its built by an unknown construction company. 

In Pakistan Habib construction has best quality of work

http://www.hcs.com.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*:

G&T TOWER OFFICE BUILDING

Location: Beaumont road, in the vicinity of Governor house, PC and Sheraton hotels & PIDC and State Life building.
Area: 185000 square ft approximately
Height: 206&#8217;

Design concept

Human & beliefs
The clients have a modern approach towards business yet are practicing Muslims. NUHA believes that Architecture is human&#8217;s most spiritual embodiment, thus we came up with a very modern building with an element directing towards Qibla. The building elevation speaks for modesty of clean lines, honesty of materials with fidelity to the purpose. Thus making it a timeless, easy to maintain modern façade.

Space is the three-dimensional extension of the world around us, the intervals and relationships between people and people, people and things, and things and things. The design approaches to establish relations between people, things and spaces.

Salient Features:

&#8226; G&T tower runs on a CO-GENERATION system the heat produce by generators runs heat absorbent chiller.
&#8226; Atrium designed in a way to gain maximum North light.
&#8226; Reduction of heat gain is achieved by strategically placed big Concrete mass facade.
&#8226; Double glass (LUI) fixed glazing to gain maximum light in office thus minimum heat & radiation infiltration.
&#8226; Tilted west facade element is to catch the west wind inside thus 5 parking floors free from the stagnant carbon mono oxide danger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Gujranwala: GT Road Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Askari 11 Underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Askari 11 Underpass...


















New entrance gate area to the airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> While cleanliness of people and poor waste management infrastructure of a city district maybe a factor, i think any place can also get sandy/dusty if it has no greenry. This is where Dubai has better standing over Karachi. Trees are the best solution. Not only they stop dust getting on roads, they also stop floods flowing through. Its an easy solution. Just follow the rules of nature and it makes a lot of difference.




They do have dozens of trees but they are smashed in altogether just like Mumbai. Palm trees are the best solution since Karachi is known mainly for paradise and beaches. However even the beaches esp Clifton is very polluted thanks to the oil spill I'm basically enjoying these pictures you're posting somehow when you look at the render it looks beautiful but when it comes to reality it still looks awful! Karachi should use a better idea of trees instead of copying Mumbai


----------



## hassan346

we should build new cities instead after islamabad we havent build any city and progress on gawadar is also very slow ..


----------



## hassan346

[










[video]http://hcs.com.pk/images/Kalma%20Chowk%20Underpass/18-04-2013/13.JPG[/video]


----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346

[video]http://hcs.com.pk/images/Kalma%20Chowk%20Underpass/18-04-2013/9.JPG[/video]




http://hcs.com.pk/images/Kalma Chowk Underpass/18-04-2013/7.JPG








[















[video]http://hcs.com.pk/images/Kalma%20Chowk%20Underpass/06-03-2013/17.JPG[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

[video]http://hcs.com.pk/images/Kalma%20Chowk%20Underpass/23-04-2013/2.JPG[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Well the Kalma CHowk flyover and underpass does seem very good looking and useful...credit where due...good job by Punjab Government in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

BBIA Islamabad


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris




----------



## hassan346

CHANDNI CHOWK RAWALPINDI Flyover


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris




----------



## arushbhai

Punjab govt has completely transformed this province. Most people believe what they see. Flyovers, underpasses are something that everyone can see and thats why they favor pmln. Truth is, they have done much more than contructing flyovers. They have completely revolutionize our police force, our banking system, agricultural system and land registry system. Qabza group has become a thing of a past because of new land registry program. I know my cousin got hired by punjab govt and to be honest with you, he deserved the job. He spent all his youth studying and researching. He made 15k a month in saudi arabia and UAE. But for the love of this country, he came back to pak to work for this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Good going keep it up! we need lot n lot more to do!! Good luck Pakistan  and thanks to china too


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad bahria Town!!*











 @nuclearpak How does this look?


----------



## A.Rafay

*Gold Crest DHA*


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> *Islamabad bahria Town!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nuclearpak How does this look?



Yeah i have been there, it's HUGE and I got lost!!!

But a pretty nice place, good views, greenery, houses are also good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*:

Rabia Enclave










*Rawalpindi:*






*Islamabad: *

Paragon Arcade










Magnum Arcade










Secon Hills


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*: 

Ramada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@cb4 : Yaaar Butt plazass bana neii seii thoriii koii economy chaltiii haiii - Consumption based economy (Greece) ka haaal nahin deekh liyaa humm neiii ? 

Where is the industrialization ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Armstrong said:


> @cb4 : Yaaar Butt plazass bana neii seii thoriii koii economy chaltiii haiii - Consumption based economy (Greece) ka haaal nahin deekh liyaa humm neiii ?
> 
> Where is the industrialization ?



yara bijli igee to industries chalay gee na. plazas like hotels will atleast bring tourism ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

cb4 said:


> yara bijli igee to industries chalay gee na. plazas like hotels will atleast bring tourism ...



Oh bhai Shabaz Shareef could've done something to address that ! 

Oh bhai doonon Bhai aaapiis mein apnii tinnnd ragarniii shuru kar deiiin touuu shaiiid uss se hii koii static electricity paidaa ho jaiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Armstrong said:


> Oh bhai Shabaz Shareef could've done something to address that !
> 
> Oh bhai doonon Bhai aaapiis mein apnii tinnnd ragarniii shuru kar deiiin touuu shaiiid uss se hii koii static electricity paidaa ho jaiii !



na bhai. over 70% of electricity comes from hydro power. Guess who control's that ? WAPDA under ministry of water and power. You saw what happened when there was blackout and who took responsibility to fix it.

Believe me. hundreds of investments have been blocked by PPP led federal government. Besides, electricity theft is also a huge concern and a province like Sindh does not pay up its bills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

LAHORE, Defence Housing Authority Phase VIII


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI | Ocean Tower *


----------



## A.Rafay

*LAHORE, Pace Circle*


----------



## Pboy

Better late than never.

Good to see that the development of New ISB Airport has started.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Bahria Icon Hotel Tower 45 Fl Pilling work*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Malir Cantt*

The Malir Cantonment is a cantonment town of the city of Karachi, in Sindh, Pakistan. It serves as a military base and residential establishment. Roughly, the population of Malir Cantt is around 300,000 and includes all the ethnic and linguistic groups of Pakistan.

Majority of its population consists of serving and retired armed services personnel along with civilians, bureaucrats etc. Malir Cantt is considered as a posh, serene and peaceful not to mention the safest locality of Greater Karachi.

Askari-V is located within the limits of Malir Cantt. Askari-V Housing Scheme is a very posh housing scheme consist of bungalows for retired Brigadiers and Colonels, and apartments for junior officers. It has its own perimeter security, so is considered one of the most secure residential locations in Karachi. All the apartments in Askari 5 consists of 3 bedrooms with attached bath, Drawing, Dinning, Lounge, Kitchen, Store and Servant Quarter.


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: New Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Pace Circle










Ring Road

Near Ghazi interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Gulberg Galleria










Pak Tea House











EOBI Hotel & Mixed Use Development










*Gujranwala*

GT Road Flyover


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad Canal Road*










*Gujranwala GT Road Flyover*


----------



## Edevelop

*Gujranwala GT Road Flyover*


















*Peshawar: Shaukat Khanum Hospital*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Unknown Project


















Unknown Residencial Highrise Projects of 2008
On Rashid Minhas Road:


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

BROADWAY CENTER, MAIN CLIFTON ROAD, Project of 2008














The Centre














Centre Point






Un-Official Renders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: *

Ali Trade Centre










Pace Circle


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Kayre International Hotel


























Bouleverd Heights


----------



## Jango

Hyatt hotel is alao under conatruction in Islamabad, any latest pics?


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Hyatt hotel is alao under conatruction in Islamabad, any latest pics?
















Columns for 21st floor.





*Covering negligence: CDA allows hotel complex to add fourth tower*






ISLAMABAD: The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has allowed the construction of an additional tower at an under construction five-star hotel complex just to hide its negligence.

Earlier, the CDA allowed the administration of the Grand Hyatt to build three 730-foot towers near Jinnah Convention Centre, neglecting the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) rules, which only permit buildings up to 300 feet high within a 15-kilometre radius of the airport.

&#8220;The Grand Hyatt administration has been allowed to build a fourth tower in addition to the existing three towers to compensate the lessee against the height restriction,&#8221; a senior CDA official told The Express Tribune.

The amended agreement between the consortium of three firms &#8212; Bismillah, Niagra and Paragon (BNP) &#8212; and the CDA was reached after the CAA and the Pakistan Air Force raised objections over the height of the building.

In 2005, BNP offered the highest bid of Rs4.89 billion for a 13.5 acre plot. Consequently, the city managers approved 47-storey buildings on the site.

Under the agreement, BNP group was supposed to pay 15 per cent (Rs732.352 million) of the total amount of the plot in advance and the remaining 85 per cent was to be paid over a period of 15 years in equal annual instalments of Rs270.7 million.

However, BNP paid no instalment for two years, and an amended lease was executed in 2007. Under the amended lease, BNP was asked to pay Rs120 million in advance, with the remained coming in instalments of Rs335 million per year. The BNP group paid the advance amount of Rs120 million, but the remaining instalments are still to be paid.

So far, BNP group has paid off Rs 852.352 million of the Rs4.89 billion due.

According to CDA sources, the BNP group has justified delaying payments by referring to the height restriction issue .

A recent judicial commission report said that, &#8220;Due to non-assessment of eventual bottlenecks, the payment was sufficiently prolonged for a period of eight years, which has brought about a considerable monetary loss to the CDA.&#8221;

The commission&#8217;s report said the CDA did not take prior permission to relax the CAA&#8217;s height restriction, and due to the eventual objection of the authorities, the CDA was forced to rework the payment schedule and the lease.

The report says that even after rescheduling the lease, BNP group did not pay the instalments. &#8220;The lease amount, outstanding till date, shall be recovered from the lessee by all means including coercive measures,&#8221; the report recommended.

The commission has also recommended strict action against the delinquent officers who struck the agreement with the group without taking CAA rules and other issues into consideration.

Covering negligence: CDA allows hotel complex to add fourth tower &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore: Serena Hotel & Business Complex*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

MCB IT Centre

Cladding started





















Parking Plaza, Moon market Allama Iqbal town

Working on 4th and 5th floor









Gawalmandi Food Street


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Imax Theatre















Askari 11 Underpass


----------



## Musalman

construction of Imax theater has been stopped for last 5 years


----------



## Edevelop

Musalman said:


> construction of Imax theater has been stopped for last 5 years



The above are new images. Workers are back on site for construction


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad: Ring Road Project*






*Peshawar: Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital *


----------



## Edevelop

*Peshawar*

Khyber Tower














CMH Expansion


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Bahria Icon Tower





visioned on the left


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: The Centaurus*









glass elevator









So far best pic !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi: Lucky One*


----------



## arushbhai

Habib Construction has won a major mega lottery. Their favorite PMLN has come back into power not just in punjab but all over Pakistan. They got work to do, they better start hiring people because they'll be getting contracts left and right. Its show time for these guys.


----------



## patentneer

Chinese guy, my friend, said 'chicken $hit' when he saw this thread, so sorry.


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad:*

Intercontinental Hotel under construction






BBIA Airport


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of KKH*

Terminal X






















*Muzaffarabd*

Naluchi Cabale Bridge


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## WAQAS119

What about world's tallest tower in Pakistan? Is any render available? @cb4


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

WAQAS119 said:


> What about world's tallest tower in Pakistan? Is any render available? @cb4



That was publicity by Malik Riaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

patentneer said:


> Chinese guy, my friend, said 'chicken $hit' when he saw this thread, so sorry.



Was he a Chinese Canadian ? Even Chinese people living in China know their attitude.


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Com 3 Towers


















*Islamabad:*

One Constitution


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad*


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad: *

Bahria Golf City






BBIA


----------



## F-16IN

your country have any matro trains ???


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad*


----------



## Edevelop

F-16IN said:


> your country have any matro trains ???



Nope but expected from this new government. Right now only Metro Bus in Lahore


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad: *



so the structure for the roofs glass facade seems ready ??? partially

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

khanboy007 said:


> so the structure for the roofs glass facade seems ready ??? partially



I wish they could have made the airport more bigger. Anyhow, i think it will be completed by next year. The pace of construction is going well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-16IN

cb4 said:


> Nope but expected from this new government. Right now only Metro Bus in Lahore



so pakistan want new infrastructure. good going pakistan.


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Nope but expected from this new government. Right now only Metro Bus in Lahore


There is a rumor going on that primary work on 2 new routes has started, any truth in it?


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> There is a rumor going on that primary work on 2 new routes has started, any truth in it?



Yes. 

Source: Jang News and City42 Channel


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Source: Jang News and City42 Channel



Mian sahab, Lahore toon bahir vi niklo...

FAislabad and Pindi are 2 cities they should embark upon next, and islamabad and Karachi on a federal level.

TRust me, Islamabad will praise PML for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

*Ocean Tower Cinepax*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanboy007

got this pic from fb its gawadrs dream plan (not issued under sharifs) who did this is unknown so if anyone has any info pls share

i got it from this page

https://www.facebook.com/DreamCityGwadarPakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*:

Defence phase VIII






render





IT Tower





Underconstruction of highway between Hyderabad and Karachi





Jinnah terminal flyover. Shahrah-e-Faisal





residential


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*:


----------



## Edevelop

PAKISTAN TODAY (12-05-13)

*21 development schemes worth Rs 25,717m approved by the PDWP *

The Punjab government on Sunday approved 21 revised on-going development schemes costing approximately Rs 25717.507 million.

They were approved in the 33rd meeting of the Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) for the current fiscal year, presided over by the Punjab Planning and Development Board (PPDB) Chairman Sohail Ahmad, said a PPDB spokesman.

All these were revised on-going development schemes and to avoid delays and protect against inflation, these schemes were considered in the PDWP's meeting and were also approved for within the stipulated time period by the Provincial Development Forum.

The schemes included completing the DHQ Building to convert it into a Kidney Centre at Multan at the cost of Rs 877.689 million, construction of Pandori Dam District Jhelum at the cost of Rs 656.939 million, construction of Chahan Dam Project in Rawalpindi at the cost of Rs 1567.429 million, capacity building and strengthening of mines and the Minerals Department at the cost of Rs 70.339 million, traffic resolution project at Kalma Chowk intersection Ferozepur Road, Lahore at the cost of Rs 2110.315 million, the dualization of the Kasur Depalpur Carriageway section from 0 to 101.3 kilometre in Kasur & Okara at the cost of Rs 5321.353 million, construction of a road from Sangla Hill to Shahkot in Nankana Sahib at the cost of Rs 311.828 million, dualization of Eastern Side Byepass in Gujranwala at the cost of Rs 935.585 million, improvement of road from Gujranwala Bypass Awan Chowk to Baghwala Chowk via Nowshera Virkan Karyal Road in Gujranwala at the cost of Rs 341.621 million, widening of Sialkot Eminabad Road at the cost of Rs 1063.535 million, dualization of Gujranwala Sialkot Road section from Gujranwala to Daska in Gujranwala at the cost of Rs 2171.178 million, construction of road from Sialkot at Sublime Chowk to Wazirabad Dual Carriageway at the cost of Rs 1348.651 million, construction and improvement of dual carriageway from Bijli Garh to District Complex Narowal via Jassar in Narowal at the cost of Rs 412.801 million, construction of underpass along the canal at Abdullahpur Chowk at the cost of Rs 1240.459 million, widening /improvement of 18-Hazari Fateh Pur Road in Jhang at the cost of Rs 945.807 million, widening /improvement of road from Hasilpur to Bahawalnagar in Bahawalpur at the cost of Rs 2027.805 million,widening/improvement of road from Vehari to Kacha Khu Road, length 43.64 km in District Vehari / Khanewal at the cost of Rs 522.481 million, rehabilitation of Raiwind Manga Road length=12 km in Lahore at the cost of Rs 371.651 million, Widening / Improvement of Chour Chowk on Grand Truk (GT) Road (N-5) Rawalpindi at the cost of Rs 412.968 million, dualization of Gujranwala-Sialkot Road (Section Daska Sialkot) in Sialkot at the cost of Rs. 2980.961 million and the establishment of the Strategic Planning Unit & Project Management Units in C&W Department at the cost of Rs 26.112 million

21 development schemes worth Rs 25,717m approved by the PDWP | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Edevelop

*Gujranwala*

G.T Road Flyover










*Lahore*

Askari 11 Underpass


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad:*

Quaid-e-Azam Bridge


----------



## hassan346

Islamabad Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

http://hcs.com.pk/images/BBIA/21-05-2013/10.JPG[/IMG
[IMG]http://hcs.com.pk/images/BBIA/21-05-2013/8.JPG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

University of poonch, rawalkot






High School for Girls RARA, Muzaffarabad






prime minister house AJK






Muzaffarabad bus terminal






Muzaffarabad Monument


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad* 

Cable Bridge



>









*Islamabad*


----------



## Edevelop

*New Murree*

country club apartment


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


>



This is right next to the Isl-Murree expressway.

It was bought from Malik Riaz right? 

He has alot of other properties through Bahria Town there as well, destroyed the whole area.


----------



## shuttler

Beautiful and encouraging developments Pakistan!

Keep up all the excellent works!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> This is right next to the Isl-Murree expressway.
> 
> It was bought from Malik Riaz right?
> 
> He has alot of other properties through Bahria Town there as well, destroyed the whole area.



Yup. A lot of trees there are cut down


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore MBS Ittefaq Hospital station*


----------



## Windjammer

*
Cinnabon Karachi.*


----------



## Jango

I've heard from somebody that the ACs installed in metro bus station have stopped working and also use Is limited due to loadshedding.


----------



## BATMAN

nuclearpak said:


> I've heard from somebody that the ACs installed in metro bus station have stopped working and also use Is limited due to loadshedding.



Buses are overloaded, it is natural.

No reason to blame Punjab govt. or the planners of metro bus.

I heard new buses are on the way and after the success work on other routes is hastened.


----------



## A.Rafay

Liaqatabad post office flyover, shahrah-e-Pakistan Karachi






*Construction work of Jinnah Terminal Flyover to complete by May 30*















4 flyovers u/c on Shahrah-e-Pakistan, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*13 Immediate Action Plan Works at DHA City Karachi (DCK)
*
DHA City Karachi (DCK) is another land mark project by DHA Karachi located on Super Highway at 20 minutes drive from Jinnah International Airport. Total available land in DHA City Karachi is 11640 acres out of which around 5000 acres land is being offered for allotment to various categories. Here is the list of Immediate Action Plan Works at DHA City Karachi (DCK):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

BBIA


















Bahria Town Masjid






*Lahore*

Pace Towers Gulberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
New Islamabad International Air Port.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Bahria Town Mall, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Burj ul sadiq, bahria town






*Karachi*

The Arkadians






Ocean Tower










Jinnah terminal Flyover, Shahrah-e-Faisal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Fatburger











Lahore grand hotel






Walled City






Kalma Chowk Interchange



>


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad:*

Bangladesh High Commission, Diplomatic Enclave














Bari Imam






*KKH Upgrade*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

*200 Bed Surgical Hospital Sukkur*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*






Grand Mosque Designed by Nayyar Ali Dada 



>








Ali Trade Center



>



Last month






Today





Pakistan's first-ever solar-energy powered traffic signal in Lahore
Faisal Chowk, recently inaugurated by caretaker CM Najam Sethi






Warid Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan*

Development and Renovations


















*Islamabad*

National Bank Building Proposals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

One Constitution 






This is how it will turn out when the other tower is built






*Lahore* 

Walled City






*Karachi*

Ocean Tower


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Grand Mosque Baharia Town










Newly built pedestrian underpass in Ichraa. There are total 30 shops in it also


----------



## Edevelop

*Public Transport: New e-ticketing system for buses ready for test run*






LAHORE: The Lahore Transport Company (LTC) is to give a handheld device for issuing bus tickets a weeklong trial run with a view to putting one on each bus operating in the city.

The e-ticketing pilot project will be launched on an Albayrak bus on the B-28 route (Airport to Valencia Town) in a few days, LTC officials told The Express Tribune.

A passenger getting on the bus will tell the conductor her destination. The conductor will type it into the handheld device, which will give a ticket printout for the passenger.

The device will be equipped with WiFi, GPRS and GPS, so it can send real time data on number of passengers to a central computer equipped with software to keep track of numbers and do comparative studies. The main data centre can also monitor the movement of the buses through a GPS device installed in the buses.

According to the LTC, some 20 per cent of revenue is lost due to conductors&#8217; negligence.






LTC IT Manager Badieur Rehman told The Express Tribune that the e-ticketing project would address this problem as the exact number of passengers would be known. The devices would raise revenue, he said.

The handheld devices would also prevent the conductors from overcharging passengers, he said. If the test run is successful, the devices would be introduced on all buses.

A private company is providing the handheld device and software for the pilot project. The device, according to the company&#8217;s officials, costs around Rs70,000.

The last experiment in the city with handheld devices was a failure.
A private company introduced them at two parking areas to issue parking tickets. But, according to company officials, the devices had connectivity problems and printing faults so they often failed to print out tickets. The fee collectors then had to resort back to issuing manual tickets.

Other plans

Subject to approval, the LTC also has plans to install LED displays at bus stops that would show the expected arrival time of the next bus, similar to stops on the Metro Bus route, as well as to install digital video cameras on buses which will analyse the number of passengers by counting heads.

The LTC is currently conducting a survey on various routes to assess the workability of the e-ticketing project and whether more buses are needed on the routes. The city has 54 official routes for high-occupancy vehicles, of which 34 are operational. Companies like Albayrak, Foton Busco, Platform, Pak-Oz, Pak-Kor and others run more than 350 buses in Lahore.

New e-ticketing system for Lahore buses ready for test run &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Fatburger










*Islamabad*

The Centaurus










*Karachi*

Ocean Tower






The Arkadians


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Ocean Tower



>


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Azhar Tower Clifton 










Biz Center 15fl






20fl Office Tower U/C






16 Story towers u/c near Karachi port Building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Parsa Citi Saddar 20fl X 8 + 15fl X 4| Residential


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad*










Shopping Center, Old District Court






Muzaffarabad Club


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Fatburger















*Rawalpindi *

Sowan Project in Bahria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*M-4 Faisalabad-Khanewal Motorway *

pics from March 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

SHAMK9 said:


>



Has it been built? Or it is a model? Where is the location of this airport?


----------



## SHAMK9

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Has it been built? Or it is a model? Where is the location of this airport?


That pic is few days old, its not completed yet. It's in fatehjang, 15 minutes away from islamabad city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Askari 11 Underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Sialkot*

Airport














*Karachi*

Centre Point (from roof top)






*Islamabad*










The Centaurus






One Constituion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Bahria Enclave Apartment


----------



## SHAMK9

Hand over all the development projects to Bahria town, best quality in Pakistan.


----------



## uzair ramay

great g great


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Centre Point


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Canyon View Housing Scheme










New Airport


----------



## Musalman

Fat Burger sux :-( waste of money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khiroad

Hello to all members of this forum.
Jinnah Flyover just requires adequate white road markings now, and I think then it will be ready. 
Any news of Metrobus in Karachi?


----------



## krash

cb4 said:


> *KKH Upgrade*



This isn't the KKH, it's the Gilgit-Skardu road. I had no idea that they had already begun work on it. Thanks cb4, today is a good day!



patentneer said:


> Chinese guy, my friend, said 'chicken $hit' when he saw this thread, so sorry.



It's ok. It's not as if we care.


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Karachi Mass Transit Programme and KCR reviewed

May 30, 2013.
Sindh Chief Secretary Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhry has asked the Karachi Urban Transport Company (KUTC) and Karachi Mass Transit Programme (KMTP) to prepare a joint-need based presentation on Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS) and Karachi Circular Railway (KCR), so that due support of Federal and Provincial Governments might be attained for farther necessities.

While presiding a review meeting in his office here on Wednesday, he maintained that ground realities must be kept in view in this connection. Earlier, in the KUTC presentation, the rail and road based Mass Transit Project, identified by JICA study, were highlighted by two rail-based and six bus-based routes. The rail-based routes included (i) New Sabzi Mandi to Tower via M.A. Jinnah Road, with 22.4 kms length, that is, 14.1 kms elevated and 8.3 kms underground. (ii) Nagan Chawrangi to Korangi via Rashid Minhas Road, with 18.5 kms length al elevated.

Road-based routes are (i) Surjani to Juma Goth Market via Nazimabad/North Nazimabad, (21.1 kms), (ii) Malir Cantonment to Regal Chowk via University Road (24.4 kms) (iii) Dawood Chawrangi to Numaish/Lucky Star (20.4 kmk), (iv) Orangi to Matric Board Office (3.9 kms), (V) Baldia to Shershah via Hub River Road (9.7 kms) and (vi) Hawkesbay to Gulbai via Mauripur Road (11.8 kms).

The Chief Secretary noted that the joint presentation should be accomplished by Thursday. The meeting was attended by Additional Chief Secretary Arif Ahmed Khan, Secretary Implementation Ms Naheed S. Durrani, Secretary Finance Suhail Rajput, Secretary Transport M.V. Kalhoro, Administrator KMC Hashim Raza Zaidi and MD KUTC Sher Ayaz.

Source: http://www.brecorder.com/business-a-...y/189/1190925/


----------



## Mr. Sancho

cb4 said:


> *Lahore:*
> 
> Imax Theatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure this is under construction I haven't seen any recent news on this theater:/


----------



## Edevelop

Mr. Sancho said:


> *Lahore:*
> 
> Are you sure this is under construction I haven't seen any recent news on this theater:/



Shabaz Sharif and Lahore High Court called its construction 'illegal'. It was supposed to be a park or library...

Since Sethi is the CM, he has given the approval with the support of Q-League, who initially started the work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

Islamabad Airport


----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346

Kalma Chock Underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

^^ Great !


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Kalma Chowk interchange


----------



## hassan346

cb4 said:


> ^^ Great !



thanks buddy.. hey do u know why this side of underpass is smaller than the other side ??????????

[


----------



## Edevelop

hassan346 said:


> thanks buddy.. hey do u know why this side of underpass is smaller than the other side ??????????
> 
> [



nope.


----------



## hassan346

Some of the old projects vids..now lahore looks totally changed thanks to shabaz sharif





canal road


----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346

kids playing cricket in m4


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Ocean Tower


























Centre Point






G4 Corporate Office


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Gulberg galleria






Metro Bus










*Islamabad*

YMDC






New Airport: Cargo under construction


----------



## A.Rafay

Sowan project rwp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad:*

Safa Gold Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Gulberg Galleria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Creek Vistas Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Gujranwala*

GT Road Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Walled City Restoration






Kayre International Hotel 










Tricon Corporate Centre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

Gt road flyover






http://hcs.com.pk/images/GUJRANWALA%20Flyover/11-06-2013/12.JPG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

hassan346 said:


> Gt road flyover
> 
> http://hcs.com.pk/images/GUJRANWALA Flyover/11-06-2013/12.JPG



Good to see Gujranwala getting devleopment


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad*

Abdullahpur underpass


----------



## Bobby

cb4 said:


> Good to see Gujranwala getting devleopment



below the flyover, I could see very poor area. Is Gujranwala poor city?


----------



## Jango

Bobby said:


> below the flyover, I could see very poor area. Is Gujranwala poor city?



You have no idea...especially the traffic!

Gujranwala traffic is famous countrywide!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Bobby said:


> below the flyover, I could see very poor area. Is Gujranwala poor city?



In pakistan there are only 3 cities rest all are developed to town level. sad to see just 3 cities for just a large population which a reason for over population and violence in cities like karachi and lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Bobby said:


> below the flyover, I could see very poor area. Is Gujranwala poor city?



Construction area... still being used by the public.

It was main road and was not possible to close it for public, while construction of bridge is being done.

hopefully, It will be re-constructed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Bobby said:


> below the flyover, I could see very poor area. Is Gujranwala poor city?



Gujranwala, Sialkot and Gujrat are cities close to each other and we call it 'golden triangle'. They are one of those cities, where there are lots of industries. The nature of industry here is varied and vast with major part of light engineering industry, textile, leather, electrical engineering, auto industry.ceramics, cutlery,manufacturing plants and large agricultural processing plants and many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Renovation of Historic Walled City


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Renovation of Historic Walled City


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Haroon Yusuf

Inshallah we will be back on track soon.


----------



## Azizam

well done.... keep it up.. hope you become a developed country soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

Bobby said:


> below the flyover, I could see very poor area. Is Gujranwala poor city?



Below is the old city area of Gujranwala, which in Pakistan are traditionally poor areas. People in Gujranwala are one of the richest in Pakistan. It Pakistan major industrial city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad *

Proposed King Abdullah University 






CMH muzaffarabad






*Rawalpindi*

Sowan Project










Wallayat Complex Rawalpindi






*Karachi*

Ocean Tower






Bahria Icon Tower


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

MCB IT Center










Motorway City






Hyatt


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad *

New Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Johar Town Nishat Hotel and Shopping Mall


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Ufone complex (project approved)























*Rawalpindi*

wallayat complex






Work on service roads at Pirwadhai Mor. 






*Karachi*

Bahria Icon Tower

expected look when it reaches up to 260 m high

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

The Centre tower










*Lahore*

Metro Bus Canal station. Longest station almost 900 feet






*Sialkot Airport *

New Jet Bridges 














New Fire Department

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

One Constitution Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzafarrabad*

new Bailey bridge over river jehlum, Muzaffarabad city






*Faisalabad*

Abdullahpur underpass










Canal Road Widening Project (Abdullahpur to Madina Town)










*Multan*

Sheraton Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad* 

New Airport










The Centaurus






Karakoram Highway Reconstruction














*Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

iam not greek said:


> In pakistan there are only 3 cities rest all are developed to town level. sad to see just 3 cities for just a large population which a reason for over population and violence in cities like karachi and lahore




Karachi is the only city with a lot of violence...... Lahore is a beautiful city as well as the whole Punjab there is no need for it to be modernized just like Athens, Madrid, Rome, Paris, and Ankara.... Punjab is an historical province with a lot of magical history and people are happy with the way it is. There are some modernized buildings but rare having Punjab being like NYC will ruin its natural beauty of the beautiful Punjab. Plus the main focus for Pakistan is to develop Karachi because of it being named as the business hub and a huge diversity and it is going on a right track give it a couple of years or so Karachi will become South Asia's new Sao Paulo because of dozens of skyscrapers being built..... The Karachi subway and metro bus are under construction and as well as the Hawksbay bridge so Karachi is doing well. Also the only city that makes India so rich and famous throughout the world is Bangalore because of its hi-tech buildings. The rest of the cities in India look like vomit besides having skyscrapers has nothing to do with development they are invested by rich people who are wanting to start their own business because they're tired of being bitched around by their nagging bosses so they save up that money and start their business it has nothing to do with government. The government only takes charges in building roads, bridges, transportation, pedestrian bridge, highways, parks, landscaping etc. Not buildings those are built by rich people for an example the Dolmen mall in Karachi is also owned by a rich man think before you say anything stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> The rest of the cities in India look like vomit besides having skyscrapers has nothing to do with development they are invested by rich people




This is not true. In Mumbai for example a lot of the big skyscrapers are built on slums. The slum dwellers get rehab flats, jobs, etc. And obviously these project employee many Indians to build and maintain them. 






























etc
etc
etc


----------



## patentneer

Wow! 

Un-believable; even better then that Slum dog movie.


----------



## patentneer

Self delete.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Canal Station






















Ichra Station


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport


































*Muzaffarabad*

Naluchi Cabale Stayed Bridge


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

The Centaurus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI G4 Corporate Office Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*PC multan model*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jpsingh

Beautiful.
There are so many things in Pakistan to see and appreciate.
I hope someday i will make it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashira_amjad

Very Nice keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dushmann

What is this Habib construction? Half the photos here have it's name. Some company with construction experience in gulf and political connections in Pakistan?


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Centre Point











*Islamabad*

One Constitution Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Dushmann said:


> What is this Habib construction? Half the photos here have it's name. Some company with construction experience in gulf and political connections in Pakistan?



It is Pakistani, one of among our biggest private companies. Sometimes it works along with NLC, NHA and NESPAK, the other big Pakistani companies for joint projects

HCS | NHA, NLC, NESPAK | Motorways, Highways, Airport Construction Services

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport










*Karachi *

Ocean Tower










*Multan*

HBL - Regional Headquarter Multan. T/O











Bomanji Square






*Lahore*

Coorperative Insurance Building, GPO chowk, Mall road after renovation






Fortress Square

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan*

Type: Housing Scheme.
Comapany:Kasseim Edifice (Pvt)Ltd a subsidiary of Faisal Movers.
Scale: Medium.
Housing Units between 150-220
Status: Majority units completed, ready to move in.
Booking Occupancy: 95%
Deals in: 10, 7, 5 marla houses.
Style: Modern retro.
Finishing. Imported materials. Quality very good.
Service: First Year Maintainence free of all sorts.
Location. Arkari bypaas road, After Askary phase 2 Villas. Cantonment, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

I'm really enjoying these pictures from cb4 and A Rafay just imagine if the government were to be stable enough and stop begging for aid Pakistan would be booming so much that it would begin to attract tourists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Peshawar Khalid bin Waleed park, solar panels installation work in progress to power lights






*FAISALABAD METRO BUS SYSTEM-ROUTE 1 (PURPOSED PLAN BY CDG-F)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI Ocean Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*The Centaurus Cineplex
*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Aisha Manzil flyover Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Argus Panoptes

A.Rafay said:


> ..........
> *Aisha Manzil flyover Karachi*



Did you care to read what the caption actually says about the flyover, Sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Argus Panoptes said:


> Did you care to read what the caption actually says about the flyover, Sir?



Yea I read it! But I posted the picture of flyover anyway! PPP is azaab on us! 
Mustafa Kamal used to make these good quality flyovers in just 6 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

trauma centre KARACHI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Solar panels installation for traffic lights on main Abpara chowk Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

newly constructed bridge
Ghizer District situated in north of Gilgit.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Boulevard Heights






*Islamabad*

World Trade Centre














One Constition







*KKH Reconstruction*

between Hunza to Nazimabad, Sost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

U/C Bari Imam complex






OEC Buiding














BT golf city














U/C Ramada Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport






















*Karachi*

Lucky One



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Peshawar*






*Multan*

City Centre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

MCB IT Tower Cladding














Serena Hotel














Hyatt Pace Circle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*









installing pedestrian signals





*Islamabad *






*Muzaffarabad*

Naluchi Cable Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-16 Viper

I just loved this thread....  really appreciate your work....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle

moha199 said:


> I am creating this thread TO SHOW THAT WE ARE ALSO PROGRESSIVE AND ON THE RIGHT PATH TOWARDS SUCESS



Develop your people, and you will be developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Nishat Emporium Mall, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-16 Viper

Bamboo Castle said:


> Develop your people, and you will be developed.



This thread is showing the pics of malls across the country, residential projects, commercial buildings, roads, traffic projects, bridges etc etc... that doesn't mean that the people are developing to u??? LOL  , or I don't understand what kind of development of people you are talking about...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*











*Lahore*

Galleria Mall
























SHAMK9 said:


> Nishat Emporium Mall, Lahore





here is the official name and sign also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

A new park in my hometown "Rafah e amm gymkhana ground" Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi *

The Arkadians

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

The Arkadians...










Com 3 Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan*

New Airport














*Islamabad*

State Life Tower










Bahria Enclave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Aiwan e Quid










Emporium Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr. Sancho

Hey guys I don't wanna be off topic but I wanted to know what happened to MSN Pakistan I can't seem to go on there and I've been trying it since January and whenever I try to go on it automatically takes me to MSN Arabia. Did PTA ban MSN in Pakistan or is it no longer available?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Mr. Sancho said:


> Hey guys I don't wanna be off topic but I wanted to know what happened to MSN Pakistan I can't seem to go on there and I've been trying it since January and whenever I try to go on it automatically takes me to MSN Arabia. Did PTA ban MSN in Pakistan or is it no longer available?



Microsoft closed MSN and replaced it with Skype. Your MSN id should work in Skype now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

cb4 said:


> *Karachi*
> 
> Lucky One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Proposed Gwadar International airport


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


> Proposed Gwadar International airport



Looks ugly and spoons on top as shades?? seriously?? yukh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> Looks ugly and spoons on top as shades?? seriously?? yukh


I love it though, looks artistic.


----------



## Edevelop

cb4 said:


> *Karachi *
> 
> The Arkadians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Proposed Gwadar International airport



This render was posted last year. Not sure if it has been dropped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

UBL Tower










*Lahore*

Boulevard Heights

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

cb4 said:


> *Muzaffarabad*
> 
> Naluchi Cable Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

looking good
HOPE PAKISTAN will be back on track

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

ISLAMABAD ONE Constitution Avenue Model

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Centre Point Tower






G&T Tower

Render













Construction pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

G&T Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZohaibMumtaz

Gooooooooood


----------



## hassan346

islamabad new airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346

Chashma Hydel Power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Newly Restored: Faletti's hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Newly Restored: Faletti's hotel


































Ava Gardnier @ Falettis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Banquet Hall at Bahria Grand Hotel, Bahria Town






















Oasis villa housing scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Dolmen 










*Islamabad*

The Centaurus






*Azad Kashmir*

Stadium for Bagh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cb4 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> Newly Restored: Faletti's hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava Gardnier @ Falettis



So how much for one night saty???


----------



## hassan346

new mall road service lane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

Hotel on Mehmood Kasuri road by Nishat group


----------



## hassan346

Bahria Town officially Bahria Town (Pvt) Ltd. is the largest real-estate developers and Investors in Pakistan and the largest private housing society in Asia.[1] Bahria Town has establishments in Rawalpindi, Islamabad, Lahore, Murree and Karachi.[2] Bahria Town is a mega gated community, worth $6 billion only in Rawalpindi. Bahria Town Rawalpindi is the original community it has nine phases, which has a capacity of a planned residential city for 1 million people. The Town's offers amenities (24-hour armed security, schools, hospitals, a fire department, retail shopping, restaurants and entertainment centers). Given the Pakistan's security issues, Bahria Town remain the safest place to live with a lower crime rate than other developments. Rival Pakistani developer, Defence Housing Authority, have built similar gated communities in the suburbs of major Pakistani cities such as Karachi. Bahria Town operate's Pakistan&#8217;s largest private sector fleet of heavy earth moving equipment and the service workshops. Bahria is also building the First Formula 1 racing track with full proof safety provided to Bahria Town residents. It employs over 20,000 workforce with. Recently Bahria Town announced its collaboration with Starwood Hotels for the opening the Sheraton Golf & Country Club, which would be the first of its kind in Pakistan. Malik Riaz Hussain, founder and ex-Chairman, is the force behind Bahria Town, started in the 1980s as a small-time contractor. As competitors targeted the rich, he built for the emerging middle class, becoming one of the wealthiest Pakistanis alive.[3] In May 2012, Bahria Town won five awards at the Asia Pacific International Property


----------



## SHAMK9

*Deans Trade Center, Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346

Walled City Project


----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346




----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad *

Cable Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

Muslim town flyover


----------



## hassan346

M M Alam Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

The Centre Tower






DHA Crecent Bay by Emmarr







*Multan*

New Airport






*Islamabad*

G-15 Zarkoon heights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346




----------



## hassan346

Chandni Chock Flyover


----------



## Liquidmetal

nice now if only we could take down the power and phone cables and put them in channels underground, and build footpaths and gutters to take the monsoon water away and if we built reservoirs we might be able to give clean water to the awam and then we might look a bit more civilised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

new civil hospital bahwalpur


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan*










*Lahore*

Ring Road










*Hyderabad*










*Peshawar*

Proposal Route for Metro






*Islamabad*

One Constitution







The Centaurus


----------



## nomi007

jail rd underpass rwp





Rawalpindi: Airport Road Overhead Bridge


----------



## humayounkhatri

Is ki design bht he achi hai, construction ka dooran andaza nai tha k complete ho kr itni achi building hogi.


----------



## SHAMK9

Cineplex, Centaurus


----------



## nomi007

any current picture of baharia iconic tower karachi


----------



## SHAMK9

nomi007 said:


> any current picture of baharia iconic tower karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

The arkadians





























Crescent Bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

any update about gwader-ratodero motorway
especially picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport...


























Zero Point Interchange


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*










*Karachi*

g4 corporate tower



>








Bahria Icon Tower



>








Com 3 Towers



>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

World Trade Center



>




















Defence Executive Apartments 



>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Peshawar*






Ambasador Hotel and Tower










Dean's Heights

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Pakistan under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*Metro Twin Towers, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Quality Towers - Clifton






Faraz Tower






Zamzam tower U/C






Islamic tower render

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Vogue Tower



>


----------



## SHAMK9

Emporium Mall, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

i have one simple question dear members . if a building have 20 apartments the land of building belongs to whom and what will happen after building age finishes ? they sale the land and divide it to 20 ? or what is the system of owned apartments ?


@SHAMK9 @cb4


----------



## Rocky rock

Imran Khan said:


> i have one simple question dear members . if a building have 20 apartments the land of building belongs to whom and what will happen after building age finishes ? they sale the land and divide it to 20 ? or what is the system of owned apartments ?
> 
> 
> @SHAMK9 @cb4




Nobody own the apartment! the apartments in buildings are always available for rent..u can't buy that apartment so when that situation arose people got informed before the age ends..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Rocky rock said:


> Nobody own the apartment! the apartments in buildings are always available for rent..u can't buy that apartment so when that situation arose people got informed before the age ends..



dear i am asking abut land rights of apartment building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*
DJM Tower +200m, Karachi*






Possible Location:






*Possible new plan for Crescent Bay, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Gulberg Galleria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Bahria orchard



























Oasis, Bedian


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Oasis, Bedian



















EME - DHA 






Kayre International Hotel 






Tricon Centre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

One Constitution







*Karachi*

The Arkadians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

The Centaurus






*Karachi*

Imam Height






Jawed Iqbal Front






Royal Heights






South City tower's Render 






JS Centre






Unknown Residential Project






Country Courts






Unknown Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Prestige Centre










DHA Phase 8










Original Plan in 2007:






Now Changed:






*Islamabad*

Bahria Enclave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Defence Residency


















Zero point Interchange






*Multan *

New Airport










*Faisalabad-Khanewal Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad*

Naluchi Cable Bridge






*Lahore*

Emporium Mall



>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Sukkar*

U/C


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Bahria orchard






Bahria Canal Road


















*Karachi*

Centre Point Tower






Metro Twin Towers






Proposed






*Islamabad*

Proposed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MWAhmed

One thing is very bad on this forum, you people never credit someone who first discovers these updates and you never mention the real title and descriptions of the updates. If you are posting something from another forum, you should give reference to the real post and also wrote the user name of that user who first post it originally. It is bitter but true. I am from Skyscrapercity and i have been taken pics of different projects in Karachi and posted in SSC forum. But i always observed that my all pics are used here without crediting me. It is not just my matter, you have to understand it. 
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

MWAhmed said:


> One thing is very bad on this forum, you people never credit someone who first discovers these updates and you never mention the real title and descriptions of the updates. If you are posting something from another forum, you should give reference to the real post and also wrote the user name of that user who first post it originally. It is bitter but true. I am from Skyscrapercity and i have been taken pics of different projects in Karachi and posted in SSC forum. But i always observed that my all pics are used here without crediting me. It is not just my matter, you have to understand it.
> Thanks.



Well from now on I will give credit to you if I post anything. You can post updates too here if you have time from SSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

MWAhmed said:


> One thing is very bad on this forum, you people never credit someone who first discovers these updates and you never mention the real title and descriptions of the updates. If you are posting something from another forum, you should give reference to the real post and also wrote the user name of that user who first post it originally. It is bitter but true. I am from Skyscrapercity and i have been taken pics of different projects in Karachi and posted in SSC forum. But i always observed that my all pics are used here without crediting me. It is not just my matter, you have to understand it.
> Thanks.


My mistake too, i personally apologize, it would be better if you post your updates here too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

MWAhmed said:


> One thing is very bad on this forum, you people never credit someone who first discovers these updates and you never mention the real title and descriptions of the updates. If you are posting something from another forum, you should give reference to the real post and also wrote the user name of that user who first post it originally. It is bitter but true. I am from Skyscrapercity and i have been taken pics of different projects in Karachi and posted in SSC forum. But i always observed that my all pics are used here without crediting me. It is not just my matter, you have to understand it.
> Thanks.



Sorry about that.... Will happen next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Shahrah-e-Pakistan flyovers Karachi
















Jail chowrangi flyover loop





















*South City Tower*
















Credit to @MWAhmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*DHA PHASE 8 | The Place Mall *

The PLACE multiplex opening soon in DHA Phase VIII near Creek VIsta.

It includes:

First Complete Multiplex 
Super Mart,
Gaming Zone,
Food Court.


Multiplex includes Five screen cinemas namely as:

THE NEUPLEX
















*Park View Apartments - 13 Flrs x 6 towers | 6 other low-rise towers 
*


*Project by ARIF HABIB Group - AKD - HUMTV Ghani Group*


*Naya Nazimabad.
Saw advertisement on HUM TV.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Muhammadi Trade Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

CANAL ROAD | Bahria Town Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Pace Circle Lahore





















Site location


----------



## A.Rafay

*DHA PHASE 6 
Defence Raya Golf Resort Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

LRR














Metro Bus passing through Niazi interchange of LRR






*Faisalabad*

Abdullahpur Underpass






Canal Road Widening



>












Picture Credits: SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

one constitution avenue






view from top of the u/c tower














Picture Credits: SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mabs

Fellas I have been trying to get in touch with Creek Developers who are the developers for the Arkadinas, but am not able to. I have emailed, and called many times, but can't get a hold of anyone. Does anybody know of a better way to contact them ?


----------



## A.Rafay

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government decided to build Vehicles City*






PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government is decided to build the country's largest vehicles city. City Vehicles would give opportunity to the people for buying and selling Thousands of vehicles. Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa intructions are issued to acquire a land for Vehicles City. According to the provincial head of investment sales Rafaqut-ullah baber, registration of vehicles, exclusive of Excise and Taxation office would be established in vehicles city.











*Modern city in Peshawar to build along Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway near Colonel Sher Khan Interchange.*






*KPK Govt has decided to build new European style city near Abotabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Peshawar*






*Islamabad*

New Airport






One Constitution



>









*Lahore*






Emporum Mall



>












Metro Bus






Kalma Chowk






Picture Credits: SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Kalma Chowk
yar yeh to tehra lag raha hai


----------



## Mr. Sancho

A.Rafay said:


>



I've heard about Peshawar having a metro transit since the early 80's it never happened. Also a metropolitan city of Karachi which still lacks a mass transit system a mountainous city of Peshawar having a metro rail seems a bit strange to me. The new government is also not interested in developing KP. But let's just hope it happens.


----------



## arushbhai

Mr. Sancho said:


> I've heard about Peshawar having a metro transit since the early 80's it never happened. Also a metropolitan city of Karachi which still lacks a mass transit system a mountainous city of Peshawar having a metro rail seems a bit strange to me. The new government is also not interested in developing KP. But let's just hope it happens.



Instead of having an extremely expensive metro rail, they should focus on improving road infrastructure and bringing in thousands of buses to accomodate the public. They just want to increase their numbers by bringing a metro rail just like how shahbaz sharif brought a metro bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport










































Picture Credits: Ammad Summair and SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr. Sancho

arushbhai said:


> Instead of having an extremely expensive metro rail, they should focus on improving road infrastructure and bringing in thousands of buses to accomodate the public. They just want to increase their numbers by bringing a metro rail just like how shahbaz sharif brought a metro bus.





I don't think it's a bad idea but a mountainous city like Peshawar which rarely has enough population and no traffic issues does not need a metro rail or MBS. 

Lahore has a large population second to Karachi which is why MBS was developed. There are only 2 cities in Pakistan that are well developed Lahore and Karachi and the new govt is only interested in developing these two cities. I don't think the new govt wants to destroy other mountainous cities to ruin mother nature like how the previous govt did to Muree.

Karachi and Lahore are the only cities in Pakistan with no mountains so maybe that might be the reason. 

Lahore is already a developed city Karachi is also developed but the only thing it lacks is a transit system to make the city look well organized.


----------



## A.Rafay

* FAISALABAD Pearl City*

*Pearl City*

Developers: Shahman Associates

Pearl City is the first of its kind commercial project which is situated in the heart of Faisalabad on main Sargodha Road leading to Motorway (M3 & M4) and the Faisalabad City. A real shopping paradise where you can shop, dine and entertain with plenty of ease.Front View Of Pearl Auriga The largest commercial project in the History of Faisalabad covering area of land TWO LAC Sq.Ft. (aprox). A project situated at a densely populated area surrounded by almost 90% population of Faisalabad City.

Pearl City a Commercial Project caters multiple variety of shopping centers. Pearl Auriga is one of the rising pioneer building of the Pearl City Project. Every customer vested with the ownership of any shop/office of Pearl Auriga will certainly avail all the facilities of the Pearl City Project as mentioned herein.

*Features:*

Ample Parking Facilities
Spacious Utility Passage Area (108ft)
24 hours Electricity Supply with Standby Generator Facility
Escalators and High Speed Lifts
Integrated Security System
Security Guards and Remote Monitoring CCTV
Central Fire Alarm system with latest Fire Fighting Equipment and Smoke Detectors
Overhead Bridges at First Floors Connecting all the Malls
7 Clock Towers Symbolizing the Conventional Look of Lyallpur
Installed LED Solar Street Lights
Beautifully Designed Prayer Area
Roof-Top BBQ Lushed with Green Area & Equipped with Revolving Restaurant
Top International and Local Brand Outlets
An Entire Arena for a Food Court including quality Food Chains and Ice-cream Parlours
Provision of Pearl City Club with all Recreational and Intellectual Activities
Entertainment Facilities such as Kids Play Area, Bowling Alleys
Secured Area for Corporate and Commercial Banking
Grand Banquet Hall (in operation)
Distinguishing Pearl Boulevard with Complete Family Atmosphere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346

Islamabad new airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan346

[/IMG]http://hcs.com.pk/images/igallery/resized/2601-2700/1.1__21_-2610-800-600-80.JPG[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Nice development activity going on


----------



## PakShaheen79

To all members,

Mera aik masoom sa question hai k in saray projects k liye batti aur gas kahan se aye gi?


----------



## Imran Khan

PakShaheen79 said:


> To all members,
> 
> Mera aik masoom sa question hai k in saray projects k liye batti aur gas kahan se aye gi?



dont worry follow that thread of power


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad *

New Airport














Centaurus






*Rawalpindi*

Institute of Urology and Transplant.










Silk Center










6th road






Picture Credits: SSC


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Unicorn Hotel



















*Muzaffarabad*

Naluchi Bridge














Picture Credits: SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

PakShaheen79 said:


> To all members,
> 
> Mera aik masoom sa question hai k in saray projects k liye batti aur gas kahan se aye gi?


masoomana sa jawab hai
ap tension na lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

nomi007 said:


> masoomana sa jawab hai
> ap tension na lo



Chalo bhai .. ap ki maan li...Nahi leta tension, phir ho jaye ga in dono ka arrange ... kiyo k mujhay tau abhi tak koi energy policy ya vision nazar nahi aa raha is govt. ka.


----------



## A.Rafay

Fire Trucks at Sialkot Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Islamabad International Airport*


























Road Network Around the New Islamabad Airport





Location map of societies near airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## khanboy007

the only thread which always puts a simile on my face


----------



## hassan346

hassan346 said:


>


SLAMABAD, Aug 29: Three main opposition parties have jointly submitted a notice to the National Assembly Secretariat drawing attention of the legislature towards the governments plan to build a third airport near the federal capital, in Rawat.




The notice submitted by the Pakistan Peoples Party, Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) and Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) has been signed by five MNAs --- Imran Zafar of PPP, Ali Raza Abidi, Muzammil Qureshi and Salman Baloch of MQM and PTIs Ali Muhammad.




Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif while chairing a meeting at the Prime Ministers Office on Aug 23 proposed construction of a new airport for Islamabad in Rawat, the southern side of Islamabad, ignoring an under-construction airport in Fatehjang which has been named after Benazir Bhutto and is about 75 per cent complete, MQMs Ali Raza Abidi, a mover of the notice, told Dawn.




The prime minister claimed that the under-construction Benazir Bhutto International Airport (BBIA), on which billions of rupees had already been spent, had design faults. Therefore, there was a need for another airport, in Rawat. He said the airport in Rawat would be linked to Rawalpindi and Islamabad via train links and existing Islamabad Expressway.




In the opposition notice the government has been asked to explain why it has floated an out-of-box plan at a time when the under-construction airport is near completion and billions of rupees have already been spent on it.




The prime minister in the meeting admitted that no funds are available for the proposed airport in Rawat and, therefore, the right of way for the airport road linking it with the twin cities will be auctioned to generate funds, the MQM leader said.




The prime minister reportedly said the existing Islamabad Expressway (from Zero Point to Rawat) would be rebuilt on the pattern of Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai and the state land along it would be auctioned to meet the cost of the proposed airport.




Interestingly, a similar plan had been given by real estate tycoon Malik Riaz to the Capital Development Authority in 2008 and he wanted to build the road as a joint venture with the civic body, but the plan was rejected due to resistance by the CDA and the media.




The mover of the call-attention notice alleged the PML-N government wanted to facilitate one of its leaders, Sheikh Aftab Ahmed, who owned a large piece of land in Rawat.




If the plan of the new airport in Rawat is approved, the price of Mr Aftabs land in the area will go up manifold, Mr Abidi said.




Another signatory to the notice said the proposed airport in Rawat would be a security threat to a no-fly zone in the airspace above the sensitive nuclear installations in Kahuta.




The MQM leader asked the government to explain what justification could there be for shifting the airport just 10 months before BBIAs completion and commencement of operations.




Defence Secretary Asif Yasin Malik told the Supreme Court on Aug 19 that the under-construction airport in Fatehjang would be completed by June 2014 as 78 per cent work on it had already been completed.




He said the airport spread over 3,600 kanals of land had two runways with a landing facility for the Airbus-380, the worlds biggest commercial aircraft. The new airport, he said, would cater to nine million passengers annually.




The project manager of BBIA, Mohammad Musharraf, reportedly said on Aug 25 that Rs85 billion had been spent on the under-construction airport as its original cost amounting to Rs37 billion had escalated due to a delay in the project and hectic land acquisition process.




He said all the expenses of the project were borne by the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) and no loan was taken for it. It is expected that the investment on the project will be recovered in 7.5 years, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan346

A New Islamabad across Margallas, linked by a tunnel

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s vision...Dubai&#8217;s Shaikh Zayed Avenue being copied; Islamabad Highway to be widened and commercial multi-storey buildings to be built on both sides; govt to earn billions of dollars

ISLAMABAD: On the direction of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, the CDA is presently working day and night on an estimated US$12 billion &#8220;dream project&#8221; that includes building a twin capital across the Margalla Hills, connecting the twins with a tunnel and copying Dubai&#8217;s Shaikh Zayed Avenue, a major business and tourist attraction, writes Ansar Abbasi.

Official sources revealed that the construction of two ring roads in Rawalpindi-Islamabad and a new airport at Rawat, Rawalpindi, are also part of this mega project which, as soon as finalised, would be announced by the prime minister himself.

The recent story of The News talking about the CDA&#8217;s campaign to acquire 25,000 acres of land for the establishment of an &#8220;Economic Zone and Multipurpose Zone&#8221;, is also part of the same mega project.

The sources said that the incumbent chairman CDA had been asked by the prime minister to work on this project on a war footing to ensure that this huge project materialises at the earliest.

Talking about the salient features of the project, these sources said that there was a proposal to build a new Islamabad across the Margalla Hills and then connect both the new Islamabad and the old Islamabad through a tunnel.

The Islamabad Highway starting from the Blue Area to Rawat would be widened to eight to 10 lanes with commercial multistoreyed buildings on both sides as is the case of Dubai&#8217;s Shaikh Zayed Road. The new international airport would be built at Rawat. It would also be connected with the Lahore-Islamabad Motorway.

The sources said that the government expects to earn billions of dollars by offering commercial plots on both sides of the proposed widened Islamabad Highway, which would serve as key economic and multipurpose zone.

Similarly, it is expected that the new Islamabad plots would also earn billions of dollars. The sources said that foreign investors, particularly the overseas Pakistanis, would be wooed to invest in this project. of Rawalpindi and Islamabad two ring roads are also proposed to be constructed.

This huge project would be implemented through a limited company- Pakistan Avenue Development Company- recently approved by the CDA Board.The CDA has started acquiring 25,000 acres, almost equal to 42 villages of Rawalpindi, for the establishment of &#8220;Economic Zone and Multipurpose Zone at public expense,&#8221; which as reported by The News recently would cost more than Rs70 billion to the civic authority.

For the same purpose the Punjab government also issued a notification on August 15, 2013, stating: &#8220;Office of the Collector of District Rawalpindi. Notification u/s 4 of The Land Acquisition Act 1984. Whereas it appears to the collector of District Rawalpindi that land is likely to be taken by the Capital Development Authority (Chairman&#8217;s Secretariat), Islamabad, through its company&#8212;&#8220;Pakistan Avenue Development Limited&#8221;&#8212; for public purpose, namely, for the Establishment of Economic and Multi-purpose Zone at public expense. It is hereby notified that the land described below is likely to be acquired for the said purpose.&#8221;The collector of District Rawalpindi has already authorised survey of the land and other necessary acts required for the proper execution of this work.


----------



## SHAMK9

*Bahria Icon Karachi.*




















*credit to Mwahmed , Mehfil Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A.Rafay said:


> Fire Trucks at Sialkot Airport.



They showed a prog on this model on discovery turbo...


----------



## A.Rafay

*NIIA*










ATC


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi*





Shahrah-e-Pakistan Karachi, Aisha Manzil flyover






Water pump flyover






Construction work of 1 track of Liaqatabad Dakkhana Flyover is underway on Shahrah-e-Pakistan.





*DHA PHASE 8 The Place*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanboy007

hassan346 said:


> The prime minister claimed that the under-construction Benazir Bhutto International Airport (BBIA), on which billions of rupees had already been spent, had design faults. Therefore, there was a need for another airport, in Rawat. He said the airport in Rawat would be linked to Rawalpindi and Islamabad via train links and existing Islamabad Expressway.
> 
> 
> 
> In the opposition notice the government has been asked to explain why it has floated an out-of-box plan at a time when the under-construction airport is near completion and billions of rupees have already been spent on it.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;*The prime minister in the meeting admitted that no funds are available* for the proposed airport in Rawat and, therefore, the right of way for the airport road linking it with the twin cities will be auctioned to generate funds,&#8221; the MQM leader said.
> 
> 
> 
> The prime minister reportedly said the existing Islamabad Expressway (from Zero Point to Rawat) would be rebuilt on the pattern of Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai and the state land along it would be auctioned to meet the cost of the proposed airport.
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, a similar plan had been given by real estate tycoon Malik Riaz to the Capital Development Authority in 2008 and he wanted to build the road as a joint venture with the civic body, but the plan was rejected due to resistance by the CDA and the media.
> 
> 
> 
> The mover of the call-attention notice alleged the PML-N government wanted to facilitate one of its leaders, Sheikh Aftab Ahmed, who owned a large piece of land in Rawat.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;If the plan of the new airport in Rawat is approved, the price of Mr Aftab&#8217;s land in the area will go up manifold,&#8221; Mr Abidi said.
> 
> 
> 
> Another signatory to the notice said the proposed airport in Rawat would be a security threat to a no-fly zone in the airspace above the sensitive nuclear installations in Kahuta.
> 
> 
> The MQM leader asked the government to explain what justification could there be for shifting the airport just 10 months before BBIA&#8217;s completion and commencement of operations.



now these things make alot of sense,

1. as per the PM the airport is stated to have design faults  , wonder why the project is still steaming ahead !!!

2. the PM admits that there are no funds available for the airport so he spent $12billion on it's expansion to get more investment for the sake of a second (probably domestic or cargo) airport 

3. Sheikh Aftab Ahmed..... and his property raises suspicion for the approval of this *pointless airport project*

4. the nuclear installations in kahuta under question due to this *business adventure* 

i believe that *YES* a heavy justification is required


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Solar Pannels in Main Blvd, Allama Iqbal Town






Newly built Askari XI underpass






Emporium Mall, Johar Town


























Ali Trade Center










Picture Credits: SSC


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*























kashmir highway Expansion G-10 section






One Constitution

Tower 1




Tower 2




view





Picture Credits: SSC


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

The Arkadians














Pictures Credits: mwahmed and rkhan

*Islamabad*

Centaurus










New Airport






















Pictures Credits: waleed shah, ali syal, rizwan bashir, SSC


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Near Passu










*Muzaffarabad*

Naluchi Cable Bridge






Picture Credits: SSC


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> *Bahria Icon Karachi.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credit to Mwahmed , Mehfil Pakistan*



The Icon Tower looks amazing but not sure if the Hotel Tower's windows could be like that


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nice pics !!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

is there any master plan restriction on the no. of floors in cities of pakistan like we have in few cities of india ????


----------



## SHAMK9

chak de INDIA said:


> is there any master plan restriction on the no. of floors in cities of pakistan like we have in few cities of india ????


Yup, Islamabad cant have tall buildings because Civil Aviation is against is but a few buildings are allowed to be built that are over the restricted height.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SHAMK9 said:


> Yup, Islamabad cant have tall buildings because Civil Aviation is against is but a few buildings are allowed to be built that are over the restricted height.



but the civil aviation thing is restricted around the air port areas only, how come it can be implemented throughout the city ???


----------



## VelocuR

Since the Centaurus almost completed, you see the road highway, what the hell floods everywhere? 

Pakistan should re-construction the roads and Centaurus in order to add the underground pipes and sanitary sewers to control floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## SHAMK9

chak de INDIA said:


> but the civil aviation thing is restricted around the air port areas only, how come it can be implemented throughout the city ???



Islamabad airport has a weird approach landing, planes have to fly over islamabad to line up with runway, that will change once new airport is complete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Hoshang Pearl Tower, Karachi.








*Mwahmed, MP, SSC*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Model Town Underpass






Al Fatah Shpping Center






UBL Building Render






Emporium Mall














Picture Credit: OMI92, SSC


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Kayre Hotel










Serena Hotel and Pace Circle














MCB Center










Pictured Credits: OMI92


*Karachi*

G4 Corporate Tower






Bahria Icon Tower










Picture Credits: smfarazm.., Rkhan


----------



## hassan346

islamabad airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

Entertainment for pubilic camel cart ride on Mall road lahore


----------



## hassan346

Propsed UBL bulding


----------



## Bombaywalla

hassan346 said:


>



...in the U.A.E




hassan346 said:


>



...in NYC


----------



## hassan346

The new Shabistan cinema


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamaabd*

New Airport






































Picture Credits: raja rizwan bashir , malpensa SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

after looking at this it looks like that there is no other major development in Pakistan other than New Islamabad airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad*

Peal City


















Picture Credits: Omi92 SSC


----------



## Edevelop

cb4 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> Emporium Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credit: OMI92, SSC





> Picture Credit: Nishat Group






















Picture Credit: OMI92, SSC


----------



## Edevelop

hassan346 said:


> Propsed UBL bulding








Picture Credits: malpensa SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

The centaurus


----------



## SHAMK9

truthseeker2010 said:


> after looking at this it looks like that there is no other major development in Pakistan other than New Islamabad airport.


Its the most updated project so yea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

progress in media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

biggest development in the history of Pakistan

DOLLAR110 KA HO GEHA HAI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## hassan346

islamabad new airport


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport






Picture Credits: AsimMAJEED, Malpensa SSC


*Lahore*

Cable Car Project






Pace Tower










Picture Credits: United Pakistan SSC


DHA Hally 










Hafeez Heights










Picture Credits: Omi92 SSC


Emporium Mall










Picture Credits: Shahmeer SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Metro Train Line

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...34,74.401474&spn=0.360091,0.617294&dg=feature

Picture Credits: ahmed sh SSC


*Multan*

New Airport


























Picture Credits: Naseer Arshad History of PIA and AzharUlIslam SSC

*Islamabad*

One Constitution






Picture Credits: Malpensa SSC


*Karachi*

KPT Complex










Picture Credits: RKhan SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*






*Faisalabad*





Picture Credits: Facebook Page and Omi92 SSC

*Karachi*

Opal and Hoshang






Bahria Icon





In the future....





Picture Credits: @MWAhmed

*Islamabad*

Design for Islamabad High Court:






















Picture Credits: The Architects-Studio Tariq Hasan and Deltaone SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Bannu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Bahria Icon Tower 














Picture Credits: Strong Hearted ssc

Center Point Tower






Picture Credits: Metropole ssc 

*Lahore*

Kalma Chowk






Picture Credits: Facebook Page and Omi92 ssc

Pace Circle






Serena Hotel






Pace Circle and Serena Hotel 






MCB IT Tower






Picture Credits: Ahmed Rahid Ahmed ssc

*Sialkot *

New Airport






Picture Credits: malik faseeh and malpensa ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

> *Islamabad*
> 
> Winning Design for Islamabad High Court: Architect: Tariq Hassan





















Picture Credits: The Architects-Studio Tariq Hasan and Deltaone SSC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks. Keep on coming...............


----------



## hassan346

Islamabad new airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

copyrights malpensa shameer


----------



## AUz

Dude, honestly, a freaking sloth walks faster than the speed at which new Islamabad airport is being built...

It has been so long..and they are still in initial phases of construction it seems. What a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346

AUz said:


> Dude, honestly, a freaking sloth walks faster than the speed at which new Islamabad airport is being built...
> 
> It has been so long..and they are still in initial phases of construction it seems. What a joke.



yah, it should have been completed by now ....


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Ocean Tower











Bahria Icon Tower














Picture Credits: Savori Pak, Shahmeer, @MWAhmed ssc 

Hoshang Tower






Picture Credits: tabeb noor ssc

Center Point


















Picture Credits: @MWAhmed ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> *Karachi*
> 
> Ocean Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahria Icon Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: Savori Pak, Shahmeer, @MWAhmed ssc
> 
> Hoshang Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: tabeb noor ssc
> 
> Center Point
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: @MWAhmed ssc


 @cb4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

The Centaurus


















Picture Credits: Usman Yousaf Virk, motasim billah , Wj Khan, Farooq

*Lahore*

Al Fatah














Picture Credits: omi92 ssc

MBS






New Buses






Picture Credits: omi92 ssc

Gulberg Liberty Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi*

Mareer Chowk Bridge






Picture Credits: tabeb noor ssc

*Faisalabad*

U/C Meezan shopping Mall






*Gujranwala*

Star Mall and Avari Hotel






Picture Credits: Metropole ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

new Islamabad airport is best piece example of corruption
after metro bus Lahore


----------



## SHAMK9

Bahria Golf city



12 by Architectural Scale Model Makers, on Flickr




11 by Architectural Scale Model Makers, on Flickr




10 by Architectural Scale Model Makers



9 by Architectural Scale Model Makers, on Flickr




7 by Architectural Scale Model Makers, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport






Picture Credits: malik tariq amin and malpensa ssc

Muree Road Golf City














Picture Credits: Metropole ssc

*Lahore*

MBS










Picture Credits: omi92 and 500 ssc

*Karachi*

Restoration of Frere Hall and Saddar area


















Picture Credits: hammy007 ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Emporium Mall











picture credits: united pakistan ssc

DHA Hally Tower






Al Hafeez Heights






picture credits: omi92 ssc

Ali Trade Center










picture credits: united pakistan ssc

*Karachi*

Ocean Tower





@mwahmed

*Islamabad*

New Airport















picture credits: malpensa ssc


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport






















picture credits: malpensa ssc


*Rawalpindi *

Mareer Chowk Bridge






picture credits: tabeb noor ssc


*Karakoram Highway*

Reconstruction 






picture credits: omi92 ssc


*Muree*






picture credits: tabeb noor ssc


*Muzaffarabad *

Naluchi Bridge











picture credits: rehmatoarkzi and tabeb noor ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shayanjameel08

I think the sofitel is underconstructed....?


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway*

Reconstruction 







Picture Credits: *omi92 ssc*


*Islamabad*

The Centaurus






Picture Credits: *omi92 ssc*


*Lahore*

Gulberg Galleria











Emporium Mall











Picture Credits: *omi92, malpensa, ssc*


*Karachi*

Fortune Towers






UBL Tower U/C





Venecla Towers










Picture Credits: smfarazm.. ssc, *@MWAhmed*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Country Club Apartments














Platinum Square (World Trade Centre)


























Picture Credits: *tabeb noor, malpensa ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New Airport











































Picture Credits: *shahid zaidi, malpensa ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

...











































Picture Credits: *shahid zaidi, waleed shah malpensa ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Karachi Port Trust Fountain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Good development, it will be called Greater Pakistan, InshaAllah.


----------



## Edevelop

*Sialkot Airport*





Picture Credits: *Qatarairways ssc*





*Islamabad New Airport*

















Picture Credits: *Anjum Khattak and Malpensa ssc*


----------



## CHARGER

Avalanche shelter Muzaffarabad - Chokoti Road Project
View image: 893878 346662965434643 1680656811 o

Cable Stay bridge - Muzaffarabad
View image: 1025523 507688842645308 1064868755 o


----------



## nomi007

may be no see this before

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

New International Airport










Picture Credits: *Mohammad Bilal, janalam khan, and malpansa ssc*

*
Karachi*

Bahria Icon Tower


















Picture Credits: *UrbanPk*


*Gujranwala*

GT Road Flyover







*Gwadar*

New International Airport















Picture Credits: *tabeb noor ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@cb4 yara post the CGI of the Gwadar airport...


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Safa Gold Mall














Picture Credits: *Urbanpk and SSC*

*Faisalabad*

Abdullapur Underpass











*Karachi*

Crescent Bay by Emaar










Picture Credits: *@MWAhmed *


Hoshang Tower










Picture Credits: *@MWAhmed *


Center Point Tower






Picture Credits: *@MWAhmed * GCI


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @cb4 yara post the CGI of the Gwadar airport...



CGI meaning... ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad*
> 
> Safa Gold Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *Urbanpk and SSC*
> 
> *Faisalabad*
> 
> Abdullapur Underpass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karachi*
> 
> Crescent Bay by Emaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *@MWAhmed *
> 
> 
> Hoshang Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *@MWAhmed *
> 
> 
> Center Point Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *@MWAhmed * GCI
> 
> 
> CGI meaning... ?



computer generated image of the model...


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Metro Bus





*



*

Picture Credits*: Omi92 ssc
*

Emporium Mall










Picture Credits: mohsintufail ssc

*Karachi*

The Arkadians






(Vision)














Picture Credits: @*@MWAhmed * 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> computer generated image of the model...



Its one of these. I hope the second design was chosen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

askari 11 under pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

cool pix

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan346

Model Town Morr Underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

*



*

PECHS

*



*

Bahadurabad
*




*
Picture Credits*: smfarazm... ssc*


UBL Tower U/C on the Left






The Centre






Picture Credits: *tabeb noor ssc*

*
Faisalabad*

RCG Mall, Jaranwala road

*




*
Meezan shopping mall 









Picture Credits: *Omi92 ssc*

*Lahore*

Emporium Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Bahria Town





*Islamabad*

New Airport












Picture Credits: EjazShahidIGFC, *malpensa ssc and shahmeer ssc*

Bahria Golf City















Muree Road Sheraton Hotel







Picture Credits: *tabeb noor ssc*

*Muzaffarabad*

Naluchi Cable Bridge









*Karakoram Highway*

Reconstruction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

I hate those Mehran cars. Why in every picture we have to see those cheap Mehran cars??? Seriously Suzuki should redesign that 3 decade old junk design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Gandhara Mall, Islamabad



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

cb4 said:


> *Karakoram Highway*
> 
> Reconstruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *omi92 ssc*
> 
> 
> *Islamabad*
> 
> The Centaurus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *omi92 ssc*
> 
> 
> *Lahore*
> 
> Gulberg Galleria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emporium Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *omi92, malpensa, ssc*
> 
> 
> *Karachi*
> 
> Fortune Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UBL Tower U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venecla Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: smfarazm.. ssc, *@MWAhmed*




Looks Awesome.

Keep progressing like this. My best wishes are there with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Desert Fox

SHAMK9 said:


> *Gandhara Mall, Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please post real pics of construction projects and not CGI's.



AUz said:


> Dude, honestly, a freaking sloth walks faster than the speed at which new Islamabad airport is being built...
> 
> It has been so long..and they are still in initial phases of construction it seems. What a joke.


Not only the airport is plagued with such a slow construction speed, but i noticed that almost every construction project takes three decades or more to complete.

Which is why i can only laugh when i see these pathetic CGI's of high rise buildings in Karachi, Islamabad, or any other Pakistani city because lets be honest, it ain't gonna happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

nomi007 said:


> new Islamabad airport is best piece example of corruption
> after metro bus Lahore


Dude, almost everything in Pakistan is a perfect example of corruption. Question one should ask is: where isn't there corruption in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Desert Fox said:


> Please post real pics of construction projects and not CGI's.
> 
> .


Launched a few days ago, construction will start soon, will post updates soon.


----------



## nomi007

View from Damn e Koh
7th avenue





*Nilan Bhotu Valley* is about 40 minutes drive from Pir Sohawa on the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) side of Margalla Hills, roughly 27 kilometres (17 mi) North-East of Islamabad, the capital city of Pakistan. The Chilla Gah of Hazrat Bari Imam is also located there with crystal clear water ponds full of Mahseer fish, but fishing is not allowed by the locals
The Scenic Village about "27 Km from Islamabad City

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan*

*



*

Picture Credits:* DJ's Production


Gujranwala*

GT Road Flyover

*



*

Picture Credits:* Waseem Baig



Lahore*

Walled City











Picture Credits: Sustainable Development of Walled City Facebook Page


Metro Bus






Picture Credits: *SS Facebook Page*


*Muzaffarabd*

Naluchi Cable Bridge






Picture Credits: Paul Snook

*
Islamabad*

One Constitution






Picture Credits: *zeeshan abbassi *


New Airport (Pics from September)










Picture Credits: *L B G inc Facebook Page*


*Karachi*

Center Point Tower






Picture Credits: *Ayaz Ahmed*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad New Airport (Latest Updates)*

*


































*

Picture Credits:* Rizwan Bashir and Anjum Khattak.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Fuel Tank






Interior


















Picture Credits:* Rizwan Bashir and Anjum Khattak.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Bari imam complex islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 11019


bhai yeh kon se jagah Hai? in Advance thanks.


----------



## Marshmallow

PiyaraPakistan said:


> bhai yeh kon se jagah Hai? in Advance thanks.


national monument Islamabad....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Daman-E-Koh*




Faizabad Interchange



*
0 point*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Last picture can not be from Pakistan.....


----------



## A.Rafay

Bobby said:


> Last picture can not be from Pakistan.....


Its somewhere in America. Thats a great quality structure right there something Pakistanis can't afford to build.


----------



## khanboy007

SHAMK9 said:


> *Gandhara Mall, Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Now That's What I call the Future    

It looks Fabulous MashAllah


----------



## Imran Khan

Bobby said:


> Last picture can not be from Pakistan.....


 simple google search can save you from embarrassment dear . come out from bollywood pakistan and look few threads 

search Daman-E-Koh islamabad please if you have search engine .


----------



## WAR-rior

Imran Khan said:


> simple google search can save you from embarrassment dear . come out from bollywood pakistan and look few threads
> 
> search Daman-E-Koh islamabad please if you have search engine .


Arre Imran. Hes not talking bout Daman e Koh. Hes talking bout 0-point named picture. Thats nowhere in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi Residential Projects*

*











*

Picture Credits:* @MWAhmed*
*

Islamabad Canyon Views Project




*

Picture Credits:* Emaar Islamabad*

*
Islamabad New Airport*

*







*

Picture Credits*: Anjum Khattak


Muzafarrabad Naluchi Cable Bridge*

*



*

*
M4 Faisalabad - Khanewal Motorway *














Picture Credits:* Zanjanijee*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

70 Riveria






Picture Credits: *M.Irfan Hussain*


Bahria Icon Tower






Picture Credits: *RKhan*


Ocean Tower






Picture Credits: paguma larvata





Picture Credits:* Fayaz Ahmed*


The Centre (Cladding in Progress)






*Lahore*

Moon Market Plaza






Picture Credits: *Omi92*


Boulevard Heights






Picture Credits: *Omi92*

Tariq Garden






Picture Credits: *Omi92 *


Gulberg Galleria










Picture Credits: *Imran Khalek*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Reconstruction of Karkoram Highway














M2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anyrandom

those bikes are like hero puch...

are these bikes common in pak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

anyrandom said:


> those bikes are like hero puch...
> 
> are these bikes common in pak?



Yeah pretty much all the less powerful bikes look like that. Honda brought that shape like a 100,000 years ago and is still continuing it. The rest copied it from Honda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

Things are progressing ahead but what about the Centaurus (apparently stated as LIGHT YEARS AHEAD) is not progressing with time ?!?!?!?!

I really dream to see that monstrous triangle shaped building blooming into Islamabad's skies  , I hope my dream turns into a reality


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

Ocean Tower


















Picture Credits: *oogabooga ssc*
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=10700*
*
Lahore*

A Hotel U/C near the airport
*



*

Bahria Town






*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

*Multan International Airport
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Pakistan Army renovate 165-year-old St Mary’s Cathedral MULTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> *Multan International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

karakuram highway latest image
my frnd share this image with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

nomi007 said:


> karakuram highway latest image
> my frnd share this image with me
> View attachment 11581


With Chinese investment in, atleast it shud have been made 4 laner sighting future needs.


----------



## SHAMK9

WAR-rior said:


> With Chinese investment in, atleast it shud have been made 4 laner sighting future needs.


It will be from Mansehra on


----------



## nomi007

SHAMK9 said:


> It will be from Mansehra on


no bro its near hunza


----------



## SHAMK9

nomi007 said:


> no bro its near hunza


I know. I said that the highway will be 4 lanes from hassanabdal to Mansehra

Bahria gold cinemas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

WAR-rior said:


> With Chinese investment in, atleast it shud have been made 4 laner sighting future needs.


still not need 4 lines


----------



## nomi007

shangla bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

rare image most of people did not see this image






*Minar-e-Pakistan *(Under Construction) at Iqbal Park - #Lahore c. 1967

The tower was designed and supervised by Nasreddin Murat-Khan, an architect and engineer hailing from Daghestan.The structural design was given by a civil engineer Abdur Rehman Khan Niazi from Lahore, who was working with Murat Khan. Approved by the President, the design was built by Mian Abdul Khaliq and Company.[citation needed] The foundation stone was laid on 23 March 1960. The construction took eight years, and was completed in 1968. The Minar was completed on 31 October 1968 at an estimated cost of Rs. 705,8000. The money was collected by imposing an additional tax on the cinema and horse racing tickets on the demand of Akhtar Hussain, governor of West Pakistan. Today, the minaret provides a panoramic view to visitors who can climb up the stairs or through an elevator. The parks around the monument include marble fountains and an artificial lake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Umar Hayat Palace in #Chiniot #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

WAR-rior said:


> *With Chinese investment* in, atleast it shud have been made 4 laner sighting future needs.



Where did you get this news? can you share please?


----------



## xyxmt

nomi007 said:


> still not need 4 lines



when they say four lanes its two lanes each


----------



## W.11

*Crescent Bay Karachi Sales Open From 23rd Dec, 2013*
0 Comments





*Emaar Pakistan* presents ‘*Crescent Bay*‘, which will Redefine Karachi’s Skyline. Emaar legacy advances to Cresent Bay Karachi, imparting the highest standards of luxury, quality and state of the art construction. Crescent Bay is set to become Pakistan’s most desirable lifestyle.

_Sales Open for *Crescent Bay* from 23rd December, 2013. 15% Down Payment at the time of booking. For Booking, contact *CITI Associates* at 0300/0321-8299101 or email at citiassociates.dck@gmail.com_

Discover luxury living on a new level with Crescent Bay, a masterpiece that delivers quality of life on a par with the very best. Designed for people that have grown to appreciate the finer things in life, Crescent Bay will offer a vibrant community atmosphere with a safe and wholesome ambience.

Arranged along three bays, Crescent Bay combines breathtaking natural beauty with a blend of traditional styling and contemporary urban chic. Crescent Bay sets a new benchmark for the city’s elite to live, work, play and shop and is sure to become the most desirable and talked about address in Karachi. Shouldn’t you consider moving up in the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Wak Tower (Proposed)






Tower 64 (Construction Soon)






Al-Fatah 






Picture Credits:* united pakistan ssc*


Pace Towers






Picture Credits:* united pakistan ssc*
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=914157*

*Reconstruction of KKH (Passu Section)*







*Islamabad*

Gold Crest






Picture Credits: GFKT ssc


Bahria Enclave






Picture Credits: *smfarazm... ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

krash said:


> Yeah pretty much all the less powerful bikes look like that. Honda brought that shape like a 100,000 years ago and is still continuing it. The rest copied it from Honda.



Funnily enough the frame is almost identical to the CB160 built in 1965, the frame design has been replicated by Kawasaki and Suzuki, so it must be good right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahwalpur*

Quaid e Azam Solar Park


















*

Faisalabad*

Pearl City













 
Picture Credits*: omi92 ssc*

*Gujranwala*

GT Road Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Ali Trade Center














Picture Credits: *united pakistan ssc*

*Islamabad*

One Constitution


















Picture Credits: smfarazm.. ssc


*Islamabad New Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## krash

RescueRanger said:


> Funnily enough the frame is almost identical to the CB160 built in 1965, the frame design has been replicated by Kawasaki and Suzuki, so it must be good right?



Oh yeah, it's a minimalist design, and has to be since a 70-125 cc engine can't really carry much. Keeps the bike cheap too which is essential for its sale in our part of the world, since its the less wealthy who need it and would buy it. Simple, light and cheap, works just fine since the intended purpose for these bikes is just a cheap vehicle which can take you from A to B.

We don't see the CB160 in Lahore but I remember that my cousin had one in Karachi when I went there as a little kid back in the late 90s. He loved it more than his Ninja and I just couldn't understand why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of KKH*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Zamung Khog, Malakand, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Jhal Magsi Desert Challenge, a premier car racing yearly event in Balochistan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Sohrab Goth, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

DHA, Karachi


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Unique but Fabulous View of Food Street, Fort Road, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

heliski


----------



## nomi007

*Ranikot Fort* longer than *Great Wall of China



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

nomi007 said:


> Sohrab Goth, Karachi



How its development?? there is a donkey cart running and there is a small car going wrong side too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Bhai Zakir said:


> How its development?? there is a donkey cart running and there is a small car going wrong side too.



Picture may very well be from the democratic rule of Zardari.


----------



## chauvunist

Bhai Zakir said:


> How its development?? there is a donkey cart running and there is a small car going wrong side too.



Just like all foreign tourists were complaining of urine stink on their way to formula 1 race in India didn't belittle the event,the same 1 donkey cart shouldn't be a problem here atleast...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007




----------



## SHAMK9

Crescent Bay U/C now













New Islamabad High Court























Icon Tower Karachi



Karachi Pakistan Sights 033 by WasifMalik, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

chauvunist said:


> Just like all foreign tourists were complaining of urine stink on their way to formula 1 race in India didn't belittle the event,the same 1 donkey cart shouldn't be a problem here atleast...



Reinn deiii Khan bacheiii ko koii shaabaash mil jatiii haiii back at home for these things !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

Bhai Zakir said:


> How its development?? there is a donkey cart running and there is a small car going wrong side too.



It's not? And here we were emulating you, thinking that you guys must know how to do it right;


----------



## itachiii

SHAMK9 said:


> New Islamabad High Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Tower Karachi



the high court seems more promising and artistic especially in lights(3rd pic ) .. did the construction started or is it still in papers ???


----------



## SHAMK9

itachiii said:


> the high court seems more promising and artistic especially in lights(3rd pic ) .. did the construction started or is it still in papers ???


Ground work began recently.

Platinum Square, World Trade Center Islamabad



























It tells that CM Punjab has said that work on Metro Bus for Pindi would start shortly. It would be 20.5 Km long, and would also consist of 8.5 Km long overhead bridge. Would have 24 stations. This project would also be implemented on fast track basis just like Lahore.

Bahria Paradise Mall, Rawalpindi now U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Bahria town Island City Karachi*
Bahria Town Islands City Karachi, the most prestigious project of Bahria Town will put Pakistan on the global map as it encapsulates within, the vision of Malik Riaz who envisages a living community that will prove to be the epitome of construction marvels of the world. It is a purpose built master-planned city. The magnitude of the construction embraces every aspect of modern day living that is embellished by the unique environment of the Bundal and Buddu Islands.

Central to the master plan is the preservation of the natural mangrove habitat, home to wild birds and flora, which the residents will get to enjoy. The unique flora and fauna of the island will amalgamate with the architecture and modern infrastructure spread over thousands of acres of meticulously planned living community.

The global attractions of the project are:

*World’s Tallest Tower
World’s Largest Shopping Mall
Sports City
Education and Medical City
International City
Media City*

A 3.5km long, six lane modern bridge built over the sea will connect Bahria Town Islands City to DHA Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

This is Makran Coastal Highway, a 653 km-long coastal highway along Pakistan's Arabian Sea coastline. It runs primarily through Balochistan province between Karachi and Gwadar, passing near the port towns of Ormara and Pasni.
The official and technical designation of the Makran Coastal Highway is N10, which is the abbreviation for National Highway 10.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

Expansion of Iqbal Park, #Lahore. 

Minar-e-Pakistan, Shahi Qila & Badshahi Masjid all in One big park. Middle road will be blocked and a new road will be constructed on other side of lake. All 3 places in one boundary area

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway*

Reconstruction






*Hyderabad*






Picture Credits: AftabSolangi (SSC)
*
Islamabad*

New Airport

*























*

Picture Credits*: Habib Construction, Yasir Irfan, Mohammad Bilal, Amna Imran Shah, and malpensa (SSC)


Lahore*

New Azadi Chowk










Picture Credits:* 500 (SSC) and Development of Lahore (Facebook)*


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad-Gojra section of M4 Motorway*

Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Azadi Chowk, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Gomal Zam Dam spillway and powerhouse in South Waziristan Agency, FATA, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Ring Road


















LOS to Multan road construction project






Kalma Chowk






*Peshawar*

*



*






*Karachi*


----------



## Edevelop

*Sukkur*

*





Faisalabad*





*





Karachi*

The Centre Tower






Bahria Icon Tower










*Islamabad*

World Trade Center


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Metro Bus


















*Islamabad*

New Airport


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

One Constitution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Nishat Hotel and Nishat Linen






Al Fatah Shopping Center






MCB IT Centre










Serena Hotel










Picture Credits: *Omi92 ssc*


LTC






Metro Bus






Picture Credits: *LWMC*


Kalma Chowk Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

nomi007 said:


>



Thanks to army, they stood fast in the face of both politicians.
Otherwise, they were threatening the scientists.


----------



## Edevelop

*Balochistan*

Highway Developments






*Karakoram Highway Reconstruction*

*













Islamabad*

Safa Gold Mall






New Airport (Departure Area)






Picture Credits: *Asad Ali*

Gulberg Greens


















Picture Credits: *@MWAhmed *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Revised Master Plan





*Muzaffarabad*

U/C of bridge on Muzaffarabad-Chakothi road
*



*

*





Bahawalpur*

Newly constructed kidney centre in Bahawalpur

*



*

Grand Regency Hotel Bahalwapur

*



*

Quaid e Azam Solar Project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

UBL Tower






Picture Credits: *Shoaib *

The Arkadians






Picture Credit: *RKhan ssc*






Picture Credit: *Tanvir Bukhari*











Ocean Tower






Center Point






View from the top

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

nomi007 said:


>



wow, former president pakistan still a photo?


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Approved Interchange at Shahdara Mor






Proposed Pedestrian and Motorbike Bridge at Chungi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

W.11 said:


> wow, former president pakistan still a photo?



Why not current President, next to former President? or former PM next to current PM?


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad *

Naluchi Cable Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Canyon Views


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

BATMAN said:


> Thanks to army, they stood fast in the face of both politicians.
> Otherwise, they were threatening the scientists.



really whats the story?


----------



## BATMAN

truthseeker2010 said:


> really whats the story?


Welcome to democratic Pakistan.
Pakistani scientists were offered bribes to keep mouth shut of their findings, and even terrorized and faced gun shots at their vehicles.
One influential army general took stand, and provide protection to scientists.
Dr. Samar Mubarik Mand is also well aware of it. In the end Zardari and Sharif failed in the face of Pakistani resilience.


----------



## nomi007

A Model of the Isb-Rwp Metro Bus Service Project


----------



## SHAMK9

nomi007 said:


> A Model of the Isb-Rwp Metro Bus Service Project
> View attachment 16335


It's the model of Lahori one.


----------



## mjnaushad

cb4 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> Metro Bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Islamabad*
> 
> New Airport


Any idea when will it be ready??? ISLAMABAD airport. .


----------



## krash

mjnaushad said:


> Any idea when will it be ready??? ISLAMABAD airport. .



There's a little problem with this airport. And by 'little', I mean a massive one. Reportedly the airport's final approach goes right over PAEC's installations which any genius will tell you is a big no no, except for the ppp government and the one army guy who let them have the approval. And so the Airport remains non-operational. All this for increasing the price of their own lands.


----------



## truthseeker2010

BATMAN said:


> Welcome to democratic Pakistan.
> Pakistani scientists were offered bribes to keep mouth shut of their findings, and even terrorized and faced gun shots at their vehicles.
> One influential army general took stand, and provide protection to scientists.
> Dr. Samar Mubarik Mand is also well aware of it. In the end Zardari and Sharif failed in the face of Pakistani resilience.



What else to expect from these retarded ***holes. I hope people like the general u are referring to take a tough stand against these politicians and end their story once and for all.... and i don't hesitate to say that even if takes martial law because after all country and its interest are above all and not the piece of crap by the name of constitution.


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*










Picture Credits:* tabeb noor ssc*










Picture Credits: *love pakistan ssc*

























 
Picture Credits: *saqib ansari and malpensa ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Muzaffarabad*

Naluchi Cable Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Kalma Chowk Interchange










Chungi Amar Sadhu Pedestrian and Motorbike Bridge (Design Inspired from Shanghai)






Construction





Azadi Chowk Interchange






Construction














Picture Credits: *Omi92 SSC and Habib Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

BATMAN said:


> Why not current President, next to former President? or former PM next to current PM?



because its a federal and sind govt project and Sind's chief minister is Zardari's Bakri


----------



## Nishan_101

Pakistani Govt. should 100% privatize all the financial institutions and invest the money in getting studied for Dam Construction from North to South. And start up work from South like Sindh and Balochistan and move to North like KPK and Punjab.

I am sure that Pakistan has a potential to produce about 200,000 MW from Dams.


----------



## nomi007

Ansari plaza shahi road
Rahim yar khan my city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

nomi007 said:


> A Model of the Isb-Rwp Metro Bus Service Project
> View attachment 16335


That is shahadra lahore.


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahawalpur*

Quaid-e-Azam Solar Project





















*
Lahore *

Azadi Chowk


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi
*
Ocean Tower















Picture Credits: rockstar123 and  *tabeb noor ssc*


Center Point Tower






*Islamabad*

Ufone Tower






Picture Credit:* irshad.photo Flickr*

One Constitution










Picture Credits: *omi92 ssc*


----------



## dexter

According to this research, almost 80% of Pakistan is sitting on top of Shale Gas and Shale Oil, which refers to oil and gas that is trapped within shale formations. Shale is fine-grained sedimentary rock that can be rich sources of petroleum and natural gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=276888462466552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Margalla Avenue



















Picture Credits: *Rana Atif Urbanpk*

New Airport


























Picture Credits: *saqib ansari and malpensa ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Concept of warning sign should not be formality but the practicality.
After reaching this point, this piece of info. is use less and waste of tax money.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Orange Line Mass Transit System. 

- 30 stops 
- Start from Ali town on Raiwind road and end at Daroghawala on GT road.
- All track will be Overhead. 
- 40 thousand will travel each hour 
- Chinese will invest $1.5 Billion.
- Tender released.
- Project to start Mid of this Year
- CM goes to China to finalize project. 






*Peshawar* 

Mass Transit

- BRT Cost Rs 2 Billion. Construction to start this year and end by 2015-2016
- Monorail Cost and Contruction Time Frame Unknown










*Lahore*

Qainchi Interchange






Ghazi chowk and Khaira U-turn flyovers






Picture Credits: *omi92 ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> Orange Line Mass Transit System.
> 
> - 30 stops
> - Start from Ali town on Raiwind road and end at Daroghawala on GT road.
> - All track will be Overhead.
> - 40 thousand will travel each hour
> - Chinese will invest $1.5 Billion.
> - Tender released.
> - Project to start Mid of this Year
> - CM goes to China to finalize project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peshawar*
> 
> Mass Transit
> 
> - BRT Cost Rs 2 Billion. Construction to start this year and end by 2015-2016
> - Monorail Cost and Contruction Time Frame Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore*
> 
> Qainchi Interchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghazi chowk and Khaira U-turn flyovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *omi92 ssc*


Do we have enough info to start a thread about Peshawar/Lahore mono rail in the economy and development section?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Do we have enough info to start a thread about Peshawar/Lahore mono rail in the economy and development section?



I started a sticky thread on Lahore few months back but people started bashing. 

Anyways, let us hang on till we see construction. We need to know whether Peshawar is going to for Monorail first or BRT. Same is the case for Lahore. We don't know if its Monorail or Regular Metro Train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Qainchi Interchange






*Karachi*

Pearl Towers I, II & III























Picture Credits: *@MWAhmed tabeb noor, Smfarazm ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

cb4 said:


> Lahore
> Qainchi Interchange



Qainchi and Ghazi road are two different crossings.
This will be either on Gazi road or Ring road crossing at Ferozpur road.


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi*

Metro Bus Construction




Pictue Credi: *tabeb noor ssc*

New Wagon Service For Women


----------



## CHARGER

View image: 1025523 507688842645308 1064868755 o
Earthquake memorial bridge, Muzaffarabad


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad *

Metro Bus Route Finalized






Picture Credit: *Express Tribune*

*Muzaffarabad*

Naluchi Bridge






Picture Credit: *tabeb noor ssc*

*Peshawar*

Render of Hyatabad 















Picture Credits: *ahxan ssc*

*Karachi *

Zulfiqarabad Oil Tanker's Parking Terminal.






Picture Credit: *hero g ssc*

*Lahore *

Ring Road














Kalma Chowk Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*











Picture Credits: *Facebook Page*

Metro Bus


































Picture Credits:* 500 ssc*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *Rawalpindi-Islamabad *
> 
> Metro Bus Route Finalized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credit: *Express Tribune*




why not start off with a metro (train) system, im pretty sure that it would be the most convenient and viable option as they will have to spend only once and then reap from it

unlike the metro bus where another transformation would be required in order to lay down the tracks

instead come up with a public transport BUS service and use the buses there......and get rid of those poorly maintained and ugly to look at carry dabbas (aka bombs on wheels)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

BATMAN said:


> Qainchi and Ghazi road are two different crossings.
> This will be either on Gazi road or Ring road crossing at Ferozpur road.



Nope, it's the Qainchi crossing. The work's been under way since almost a month now. Nothing at all at the Gazi road crossing.


----------



## BATMAN

krash said:


> Nope, it's the Qainchi crossing. The work's been under way since almost a month now. Nothing at all at the Gazi road crossing.


 
I just stated both are different crossings and the adv. signs of Showbaz Sharif also mentions ghazi road!
In addition, i have heard that Punjab govt. has demolished shops between Ghazi road and Amar Sidhu.
Could, be both crossing going signal free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

BATMAN said:


> I just stated both are different crossings and the adv. signs of Showbaz Sharif also mentions ghazi road!
> In addition, i have heard that Punjab govt. has demolished shops between Ghazi road and Amar Sidhu.
> Could, be both crossing going signal free.



Yes could be, since we have so much money to spend on the insecurities of our uneducated "leaders".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

khanboy007 said:


> why not start off with a metro (train) system, im pretty sure that it would be the most convenient and viable option as they will have to spend only once and then reap from it
> 
> unlike the metro bus where another transformation would be required in order to lay down the tracks
> 
> instead come up with a public transport BUS service and use the buses there......and get rid of those poorly maintained and ugly to look at carry dabbas (aka bombs on wheels)



Can be converted into Light Rail anytime. They did a smart thing to build Overhead Stations and Large Ground Stations. It was recommended by JICA to initially start with BRT

Now in Lahore they are going to start Metro Train from Ali Town to Daroghawala (The Orange Line)

Tender

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> Can be converted into Light Rail anytime. They did a smart thing to build Overhead Stations and Large Ground Stations. It was recommended by JICA to initially start with BRT
> 
> Now in Lahore they are going to start Metro Train from Ali Town to Daroghawala (The Orange Line)
> 
> Tender



dont you think that spending twice on the same thing is pointless ????

well at least I think Islamabad should get a metro system by now, *it is the capital* and is seen more (media attention) etc

expansion of isloo is also in progress, and its a planned city so a metro should be on their cards 

I think they should start off with the metro directly (no steps BRT etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Mubarak Centre Project Revived

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

National Agriculture and Research Center 

*











*

New Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

The Centaurus






*Karachi*

Center Point Tower






Metro Twin Tower Night Render






Picture Credits *@MWAhmed *


*Lahore*

Qainchi Interchange










*Karakoram Highway*

New Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

cb4 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> Mubarak Centre Project Revived



How credible is this news? If I'm not mistaken this was to be the tallest building in South Asia? Have there been any changes to the original plans?


----------



## gslv mk3

krash said:


> How credible is this news? If I'm not mistaken this was to be the *tallest building in South Asia*? Have there been* any changes* to the original plans?



It would have to be scaled up,if it wants that tag


----------



## Umair Nawaz

gslv mk3 said:


> It would have to be scaled up,if it wants that tag


all right kid we heard u now run away.....ssshhhuuussshhh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Umair Nawaz said:


> all right kid we heard u now run away.....ssshhhuuussshhh.



Was there a need for such a reply?What I said is a known fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

gslv mk3 said:


> Was there a need for such a reply?What I said is a known fact.


all right now run away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

miyaan shahab lahore ke bahir bhi punjaab hai koi multan DG khan or rahim yarkhan ko bhi project de do


----------



## truthseeker2010

Imran Khan said:


> miyaan shahab lahore ke bahir bhi punjaab hai koi multan DG khan or rahim yarkhan ko bhi project de do



kiyun de dae.... inka pakistan sirf lahore se lekar islamabad tak hai....thats it


----------



## Tangent

gslv mk3 said:


> Was there a need for such a reply?What I said is a known fact.


...you broke his heart..sure he is annoyed...
...j...ab dil hi tooth gaya ...to vo .....


----------



## krash

gslv mk3 said:


> It would have to be scaled up,if it wants that tag



Doubt that tag is prestigious enough to be wanted that bad.



Imran Khan said:


> miyaan shahab lahore ke bahir bhi punjaab hai koi multan DG khan or rahim yarkhan ko bhi project de do





truthseeker2010 said:


> kiyun de dae.... inka pakistan sirf lahore se lekar islamabad tak hai....thats it



Yar yeh bhe konsi koi kaam ki development hai? Yehi agar yeh logoun ko parha dain tou loug khud yeh buildings waghaira bana lain gae. Yeh sub dikhaway hain aik bewaquf qaum ke liyae.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

cb4 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> Qainchi Interchange


Ok, i have decoded this interchange, it will give easy and quick acces to Sharif family's house in modeltown to old airport which is the backside of new airport.


----------



## nomi007

Fairy medows near TATU village

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

nomi007 said:


> Fairy medows near TATU village



A very very old picture! Would have been taken in 2012.


----------



## nomi007

golden era picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

This is not Italy... This is food street area in Lahore Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore !*

Credits: Habib Construction 



















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=838298559517967

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

^^^ You know we have no efing clue how to make intra-city roads. There is no sense! Its always a mess. All the recently completed projects in Lahore are proof of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*M-4 Faisalabad-Multan Motorway*

Credits: saleemi, Faiz aslam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*One Constition Avenue, Islamabad*

Credit: smfarazm. ssc










*Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi*

Credit: tabeb noor and mansoor Bashir  ssc










*The Arkadians, Karachi*

Credit: tabeb noor ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro Bus*






*Lahore Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> *Rawalpindi Metro Bus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore Metro Bus*


Buddy, are you able to access mehfil Pakistan? I can't for some reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Buddy, are you able to access mehfil Pakistan? I can't for some reason



Yup.

What kind of problems are you facing ?


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


> Yup.
> 
> What kind of problems are you facing ?


I think they were under maintenance when I tried logging on few minutes back, it's working now, thanks


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> I think they were under maintenance when I tried logging on few minutes back, it's working now, thanks



Yeah they go under maintenance regularly but it doesn't take long. Usually for an hour or two.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Ovation Tower, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

dexter said:


> According to this research, almost 80% of Pakistan is sitting on top of Shale Gas and Shale Oil, which refers to oil and gas that is trapped within shale formations. Shale is fine-grained sedimentary rock that can be rich sources of petroleum and natural gas.



How would this be extracted? Through fracking?


----------



## WAR-rior

Abu Nasar said:


> How would this be extracted? Through fracking?


The tech is not very cheapy available and if used will be costly for Pakistan more than buying it from Gulf. Better wait for a decade or so and hope the tech improves and becomes economical. 

Waise bhi world focus is shifting from Petroleum to Electricity.


----------



## dexter

Abu Nasar said:


> How would this be extracted? Through fracking?



Yes they can be extracted through fracking,injecting gases,drilling,using pumpjacks and other advance technologies but unfortunately our government is never interested in such advance technologies


----------



## Indus Falcon

dexter said:


> Yes they can be extracted through fracking,injecting gases,drilling,using pumpjacks and other advance technologies but unfortunately our government is never interested in such advance technologies



Are there other viable options available besides fracking?


----------



## dexter

Abu Nasar said:


> Are there other viable options available besides fracking?



Yes check that out:
A Cheaper Way to Draw Oil from Shale | MIT Technology Review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

dexter said:


> Yes check that out:
> A Cheaper Way to Draw Oil from Shale | MIT Technology Review



This technology sounds good, but unfortunately it's still in the works. Any idea as to what is the cheapest and most environmentally friendly process of extracting shale oil & gas? Possibly a mature technology?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Abu Nasar said:


> How would this be extracted? Through fracking?



Pakistani scientists have already succeeded in it... !


----------



## Indus Falcon

BATMAN said:


> Pakistani scientists have already succeeded in it... !



Don't tell me through fracking?


----------



## guluchulo

Abu Nasar said:


> How would this be extracted? Through fracking?



Maybe in 5 years, at the moment no plan.


----------



## BATMAN

Abu Nasar said:


> Don't tell me through fracking?


don't know how... but you have a lead search for it. Dr. Samar Mubarik was leading it but later many phd were involved and reporting success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

BATMAN said:


> don't know how... but you have a lead search for it. Dr. Samar Mubarik was leading it but later many phd were involved and reporting success.


Dr Samar, was also involved in a Gas to Liquid project in Balochistan which was shut down by PPP, is it the same one you are talking about, secondly any updates on the GTL project?


----------



## dexter

Abu Nasar said:


> This technology sounds good, but unfortunately it's still in the works. Any idea as to what is the cheapest and most environmentally friendly process of extracting shale oil & gas? Possibly a mature technology?



Bro i dont know exactly but ill research on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

cb4 said:


> *Lahore*
> 
> Orange Line Mass Transit System.
> 
> - 30 stops
> - Start from Ali town on Raiwind road and end at Daroghawala on GT road.
> - All track will be Overhead.
> - 40 thousand will travel each hour
> - Chinese will invest $1.5 Billion.
> - Tender released.
> - Project to start Mid of this Year
> - CM goes to China to finalize project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peshawar*
> 
> Mass Transit
> 
> - BRT Cost Rs 2 Billion. Construction to start this year and end by 2015-2016
> - Monorail Cost and Contruction Time Frame Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore*
> 
> Qainchi Interchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghazi chowk and Khaira U-turn flyovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture Credits: *omi92 ssc*


bro last one is for chungi Amersadhu not ghazi road.



BATMAN said:


> Qainchi and Ghazi road are two different crossings.
> This will be either on Gazi road or Ring road crossing at Ferozpur road.


Qainchi interchange bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Picture Credits: tabeb noor ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Picture Credits: habib construction, janalam khan, asim majeed muhammad arshad, malpensa ssc,


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Picture Credts: MAK Dhedhi JV, tabeb noor ssc

Bridge u/c on Kashmir Highway near G-10/4,






Fortune Empire 12 flrs E-11






Homes u/c










*Rawalpindi*

Picture Credts: roxen ssc

Greenvalley Hypermarket, Bahria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan
*
Picture Credits: BROKEN01 ssc

Bomanji Square










City Center Multan - Nusrat Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHARGER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

marriot hotel Islamabad in 1977 (then called Holiday Inn) being constructed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Once upon a time*
Under Construction Minar-e-Pakistan (Yadgar) - Badshahi Masjid in Background c. 1960

This photo was taken at the initial stage of construction when foundation was under progress. The foundation stone was laid on 23 March 1960. 

The tower was designed and supervised by Nasreddin Murat-Khan, an architect and engineer hailing from Daghestan. The structural design was given by Nasreddin Murat-Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## La ResistanceZ



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

What about the following, 3 years old news;

*China to invest $1b in Pakistans IT sector*
Discussion in 'Economy & Development' started by T-Faz, May 27, 2010.

Did China invest $1B in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

work has been start on rwp-isb metro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Crescent Bay









DHA Karachi

















Meridian Heights, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

What is the tallest Residentioal or Commercial structure in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

WAR-rior said:


> What is the tallest Residentioal or Commercial structure in Pakistan?


Tallest Commercial Structure:
Ocean Tower, Karachi, 28 Floors





Tallest Commercial Structure:
The Centaurus, Islamabad, 31 floors




Tallest U/C structure:
Bahria Icon, Karachi, 61 floors







> Nishat Emporium, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

SHAMK9 said:


> Tallest Commercial Structure:
> Ocean Tower, Karachi, 28 Floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallest Commercial Structure:
> The Centaurus, Islamabad, 31 floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallest U/C structure:
> Bahria Icon, Karachi, 61 floors


Great. The Same was the case with India some 15-20 odd yrs back as far as vertical growth is concerned.

I am optimistic that atleast after 1 decade we mite see a good Pakistani skyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

> Com 3, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

cb4 said:


> *Rawalpindi Metro Bus*


i love this metro bus concept
we should make some of them in our tier-2 and tier-3 cities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad's Peshawar Morr Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

Shocking! The guys who created DHA's pamphlets and artwork need to go back to English 101.


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*

Pictures Credit : Khalid Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

45'22' said:


> i love this metro bus concept
> we should make some of them in our tier-2 and tier-3 cities



We call it BRTS, and some of our tier 2 cities already have working systems in place. More routes and systems are either in the planning or implementation stages, in a number of smaller cities nationwide.

Onto another subject - islamabad's new airport looks really nice. I hope the fit and finish is grade A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Train and Monorail Map.*

Picture Credit: Omi92 ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Bombaywalla said:


> We call it BRTS, and some of our tier 2 cities already have working systems in place. More routes and systems are either in the planning or implementation stages, in a number of smaller cities nationwide.
> 
> Onto another subject - islamabad's new airport looks really nice. I hope the fit and finish is grade A.


we dont have BRTS in all cities
the transportation system you are talking about is limited to big cities like delhi,blr,kolkata(tier-1) or hyderabad like cities(tier-2) 

but still there are hundreds of cities which has million+ population but those cities dont have quality transport

i find this metro bus suitable there as metro would be quite costly......


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Azadi Chowk*



>



Picture Credits: HCS























Picture Credits: Omi92 ssc


----------



## Edevelop

*Revival of Saddar, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> *Revival of Saddar, Karachi*


cb4 are you by Profession also in development n construction?


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> cb4 are you by Profession also in development n construction?



No. I'm a med student.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> No. I'm a med student.


cuz u been posting stuff here on development b4 Partition i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> cuz u been posting stuff here on development b4 Partition i guess



I do that in my free time. Its part of my hobbies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

45'22' said:


> we dont have BRTS in all cities
> the transportation system you are talking about is limited to big cities like delhi,blr,kolkata(tier-1) or hyderabad like cities(tier-2)
> 
> but still there are hundreds of cities which has million+ population but those cities dont have quality transport
> 
> i find this metro bus suitable there as metro would be quite costly......




Yes, and thats exactly what I said as well. Smaller cities like Pune, Indore, Ahmedabad, Bhopal, Baroda, Patna, Jaipur, Lucknow etc. are either planning, or implementing BRT systems. 



> We call it BRTS, and some of our tier 2 cities already have working systems in place. More routes and systems are either in the planning or implementation stages, in a number of smaller cities nationwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> I do that in my free time. Its part of my hobbies...


so u ahve lot of free time cuz u post them alot jk........... keep it up!


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> so u ahve lot of free time cuz u post them alot jk........... keep it up!



Just copy pasting from Skyscrapercity. That doesn't take long


----------



## SHAMK9

Bombaywalla said:


> Shocking! The guys who created DHA's pamphlets and artwork need to go back to English 101.


You are gonna get sued soon


----------



## SHAMK9

La ResistanceZ said:


>


Entrance:




Replica Models from Bahria Town Rawalpindi:








Bahria Town MBS:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Proposed 65 stories AB Icon tower, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Proposed 65 stories AB Icon tower, Multan








*Shirkatul-Wajeh Construction* is a celebrated name in the housing & construction industry for around two decades. They are extremely fastidious in crafting their projects right from drawing board to the final finish, and leave nothing to chance.

Being meticulous in selecting project sites, most of their projects are located in high profile areas and enjoy a monumental status in their respective localities.





AT THE FOREFRONT OF REAL ESTATE ADVERTISING & MARKETING:
Frontline is a group of advertising and marketing professionals having ten to forty years experience at their back. Manned by dynamic marketing heads, efficient media planners and highly talented creative personnel, Frontline is capable of successfully handling any advertising/marketing job, whether big or small.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi's Skyline *

Picture Credit: Savori_Paki ssc






Picture Credit: @MWAhmed 






Picture Credit: Paragon

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This thread deserves a song dedicated to it






wow thread (Humble request this needs to be more visible)

This thread deserves to be displayed by itself , on first forum page by senior's discussion or new member's area, because this really shows the positive stuff in country and good work being done 

This thread is .... has the wow factor just surprised I have not seen this before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria icon Tower, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*One Constitution, Islamabad*










*Metro Bus, Rawalpindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Picture Credits: malpensa ssc, saeed ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Gwadar Shipyard*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*New Tunnel, Karakoram Highway*

*




*

*Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

1970s: #Karachi International Airport



golden days

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=841078595906630











*

*Pedestrian Bridge, Lahore*

*







*
Credit: omii92 ssc

*Qainchi Internchange, Lahore*





*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*City Centre Bahria Enclave Islamabad*






*

Sustainable Transportation in DHA City Karachi*

*















*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi BRT*

*









New Islamabad Airport*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Finally pmln resolves electricity issue completely




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1454226368147902

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

admin need positive rating not me but this man

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## khanboy007

road change in master plan of new Islamabad airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

khanboy007 said:


> road change in master plan of new Islamabad airport



Zardari has trained every one in Pakistan, on how to make corruption.

otherwise, no one would hire this minister as clerk, and here he is heading planning division of state! thanks to NS.

If given a choice, i may hire this man to clean public toilets.


----------



## khanboy007

BATMAN said:


> Zardari has trained every one in Pakistan, on how to make corruption.
> 
> otherwise, no one would hire this minister as clerk, and here he is heading planning division of state! thanks to NS.
> 
> If given a choice, i may hire this man to clean public toilets.



i smell heavy corruption too, as its quite obvious in the video that the previous suggested route is good and economical and the new one seems pointless !!!!!!! 

LOL at choice


----------



## BATMAN

khanboy007 said:


> i smell heavy corruption too, as its quite obvious in the video that the previous suggested route is good and economical and the new one seems pointless !!!!!!!
> 
> LOL at choice



First underpass of Lahore is perfect example of these retards, promoted as ministers.


----------



## krash

khanboy007 said:


> i smell heavy corruption too, as its quite obvious in the video that the previous suggested route is good and economical and the new one seems pointless !!!!!!!
> 
> LOL at choice





BATMAN said:


> First underpass of Lahore is perfect example of these retards, promoted as ministers.



Let's just say that someone in the army was bribed to allow the new airport to be built near some very sensitive areas by some people in the government who own some worthless land nearby and would want it's value increased. Thankfully someone realized this typical Pakistani idiocy and selfishness. The air and land approaches to the airport are what have stopped this project in its tracks.

Speaking of typical Pakistani idiocy, how's this project for a cash strapped economy, country and railways?



nomi007 said:


>


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arushbhai

Rashid Mahmood said:


>


Posting an unauthentic picture in a thread called Development of Pakistan, you are an idiot. You wont see indians posting troll pictures just because of political difference in Indian development thread. Gherat naam ki to cheez hi nahi dali tere khandaan nay tujh main.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Rashid Mahmood said:


>



these are all European prices, but i'm sure quality is not same.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

krash said:


> Let's just say that someone in the army was bribed to allow the new airport to be built near some very sensitive areas by some people in the government who own some worthless land nearby and would want it's value increased. Thankfully someone realized this typical Pakistani idiocy and selfishness. The air and land approaches to the airport are what have stopped this project in its tracks.
> 
> Speaking of typical Pakistani idiocy, how's this project for a cash strapped economy, country and railways?



Pakistan should welcome Chinese investment in Local Transport like Rapid Bus Transit and Subway rail system.


----------



## nomi007

metro in rwp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

khanboy007 said:


> i smell heavy corruption too, as its quite obvious in the video that the previous suggested route is good and economical and the new one seems pointless !!!!!!!
> 
> LOL at choice



for how long we keep beating this same drum, when there was anything in govt without corruption, it a part of this job, do you think a politician spends millions for your welfare, i dont think so


----------



## krash

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Pakistan should welcome Chinese investment in Local Transport like Rapid Bus Transit and Subway rail system.



I have nothing against that. But what economic incentives does building a rail link between Islamabad, Murree and Muzafarabad bring? It's a waste of a lot of money and people will eat it right up as "progress" again.



BATMAN said:


> these are all European prices, but i'm sure quality is not same.



You get like a 4kg bag of potatoes for less than $5 in Canada. Everything is going insane in Pakistan and where it isn't people are making sure that it does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

krash said:


> I have nothing against that. But what economic incentives does building a rail link between Islamabad, Murree and Muzafarabad bring? It's a waste of a lot of money and people will eat it right up as "progress" again.
> 
> 
> 
> You get like a 4kg bag of potatoes for less than $5 in Canada. Everything is going insane in Pakistan and where it isn't people are making sure that it does.


So they will eat Chinese.....???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*3G & 4G LIVE IN PAKISTAN *


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


> *3G & 4G LIVE IN PAKISTAN *


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*

*



*

*Picture Credit: Nouman_26 (ssc)








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Jhimpir Wind Power Plants in Sindh’s Thatta district are producing 100 megawatts of electricity for the national grid. This wind corridor of Sindh has the potential to produce up to 50,000 MW of electricity with an average wind speed of over 7 meters per second.*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nova2

Karachi ! Choosen as a banner fr today on Skyscrapercity.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanboy007

*Regal Chowk - The Mall Lahore c. 1960s*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Why do images from 'back in the days' of Pakistani cities look so much more 'modern' and cleaner??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

DRaisinHerald said:


> Why do images from 'back in the days' of Pakistani cities look so much more 'modern' and cleaner??



Poor cameras not capturing dirt properly.


----------



## khanboy007

DRaisinHerald said:


> Why do images from 'back in the days' of Pakistani cities look so much more *'modern' and cleaner*??



we didnt have many people that needed to be taught.....now there are many people in the same area who dont know how to take care of things which is very unfortunate 
take muree as an example its a complete mess now...because people dont know where to throw the trash or the least they could do if taught to respect the country, was to take it back home with them and then dump it there

education is what leads a modern society; 

thats why the past seems fashionable and reputable (in our case)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

KCR renders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Under-construction Air Traffic Control (ATC) Tower at New Islamabad International Airport*_






_*KARACHI: DHA phase development work, On right creek vista, in the centre 2 new tall building (34 storey + 22 storey) under-construction by Aqeel Kareem Dhedi. 
Some uplift work at moin khan cricket academy also under-way. *_






*RAWALPINDI: Electricity transmission system of wires will be shifted underground in Saddar market.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*The Arkadians, Karachi*

Picture Credits: @MWAhmed and RKhan (ssc)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Construction of new Flood Arrangement at Balloki Headworks on River Ravi*_





















*Construction of new Khanki Headworks on River Chenab. The old Khanki Headworks was constructed by the British in 1889 and was the oldest headworks in Pakistan. The new Headworks will replace the old one. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DRaisinHerald

cb4 said:


> *The Arkadians, Karachi*
> 
> Picture Credits: @MWAhmed and RKhan (ssc)



Woah, is that actually happening? It should hopefully improve that Karachi skyline a bit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Picture Credits: Saeed Ahmed & malpensa (ssc)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> The Jhimpir *Wind Power Plants* in Sindh’s Thatta district are producing 100 megawatts of electricity for the national grid. This wind corridor of *Sindh has the potential to produce up to 50,000 MW* of electricity with an average wind speed of over 7 meters per second.



this is very true and rest is every one's imagination, that what kind of **** are we doing, by accepting rulers like Zardari and Balawal and Sharifs and Imran Khan and Bashir Bilour?
let there be no doubt, that the control of Pakistan is in wrong and inept hands, who are ruling Pakistan not because of votes but because they have foreign support.



DRaisinHerald said:


> Why do images from 'back in the days' of Pakistani cities look so much more 'modern' and cleaner??


That's the prime time of our parents youth, my uncles have lot of dating memories from that Shezan restaurant in the picture, they used to study in Punjab University (old block), just two crossing further down the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

METRO IN 9TH AVERNEW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BALOCHISTAN: Cadets of Cadet College Ormara at Jinnah Naval Base, Ormara







BALOCHISTAN: Cadet College Ormara (established by Pakistan Navy)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI: Crescent Bay project by Dubai construction firm Emaar. More than a dozen tall residential towers will be constructed in DHA Phase 8 near Do Darya (photos from March 2014)*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*Creek Vista, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Center Point, Karachi*

Credit: @MWAhmed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Muhammad Omar said:


> *KARACHI: Crescent Bay project by Dubai construction firm Emaar. More than a dozen tall residential towers will be constructed in DHA Phase 8 near Do Darya (photos from March 2014)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 26619
> View attachment 26620
> View attachment 26621
> View attachment 26622
> View attachment 26623
> View attachment 26624



So I am hearing that it will be about 30-40 Million Rupees per apartment???

I think Bharia should at least complete their project in Karachi.


----------



## WAR-rior

Black Eagle 90 said:


> So I am hearing that it will be about 30-40 Million Rupees per apartment???
> 
> I think Bharia should at least complete their project in Karachi.


ie. 15-20 Mn INR. ie. 1.5 to 2 Cr.

Maan, looking at the aminities I wish I cud buy one. In Bombay its bullshitly worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> ie. 15-20 Mn INR. ie. 1.5 to 2 Cr.
> 
> Maan, looking at the aminities I wish I cud buy one. In Bombay its bullshitly worst.



INR 1.8Cr to 2.4Cr 
@ 1 INR = 1.6 PKR


----------



## WAR-rior

Abu Nasar said:


> INR 1.8Cr to 2.4Cr
> @ 1 INR = 1.6 PKR


Dont be too technical. Current currency market is volatile. It will be settled with PKR - 100/105 and INR - 50/55. Matter of within a year.


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> Dont be too technical. Current currency market is volatile. It will be settled with PKR - 100/105 and INR - 50/55. *Matter of within a year.*



You can't digest the fact that PKR has moved up, and INR down, can you ?? Your hatred is blatantly obvious!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

Abu Nasar said:


> You can't digest the fact that PKR has moved up, and INR down, can you ?? Your hatred is blatantly obvious!!


Dont cry kid. Ur fundamentals are not that strong to sustain current currency. With more puch for exports for more inflow of money, u are ought to increase ur currency. If u sustain ur currency, all ur exports wud either go to Bangladesh or India.

U can only sustain ur high currency along with sustaining ur exports only when u are unique in ur exports. Like China is in manufacturing and India is in tech services. Doesnt matter how much our currency become strong we simply wont give up on our exports coz of our lead against other competitors.

What does Pakistan export? How different is it frm others? Do u really think if the customers start finding it costly due to strengthening rupee, they will stick to u?

I wont explain u more how markets work. u wont understand the science behind finances.

Just agrre to the fact that when the market will settle, it wud be 100+ for PKR and 55 approx for INR.

Now dont blabber too much on this. Just quote it and come back after 7-9 months. I hope u wud return back then.

For simply graphical explaination, consider the trend coz stability of any currency has to follow the trend :

PKR :





Do u think thats normal? That sudden dip? It doesnt work that way.


INR :






Now just consider the start point for both the pics and try to form a Linear line. (Line of regression).

U will find the approximate value. That shud be the actual value of ur currency as per current market strength and fundamentals.

Rest is all bubble and market understands it very well.


----------



## khanboy007

*this was the tender for the NEW GWADAR international airport*






*earlier on with some research I came to know that the Omani government had given 45 million dollars for the construction of the Gwadar airport *

here are some useful links

History of PIA - Forum :: View topic - New Gwadar International Airport Project

Oman to provide $45m for Gwadar airport (PDF LINK)

this was during the time of our so called democracy that plagued us !!!!!!!!!!

the current airport is no where near to being worth 45 million dollars !!!!

apparently gwadar has significant importance with the omanis as they still have trade links there (makran coast)

here is a link to the complete report for a quick authentic reference (although its there on a thread on PDF)

Oman to give $45 million for Gwadar projects: Envoy

@cb4 @Leader @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Aeronaut @SHAMK9 @Windjammer @nomi007 and others who have interest in development

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> Dont cry kid. Ur fundamentals are not that strong to sustain current currency. With more puch for exports for more inflow of money, u are ought to increase ur currency. If u sustain ur currency, all ur exports wud either go to Bangladesh or India.
> 
> U can only sustain ur high currency along with sustaining ur exports only when u are unique in ur exports. Like China is in manufacturing and India is in tech services. Doesnt matter how much our currency become strong we simply wont give up on our exports coz of our lead against other competitors.
> 
> What does Pakistan export? How different is it frm others? Do u really think if the customers start finding it costly due to strengthening rupee, they will stick to u?
> 
> I wont explain u more how markets work. u wont understand the science behind finances.
> 
> Just agrre to the fact that when the market will settle, it wud be 100+ for PKR and 55 approx for INR.
> 
> Now dont blabber too much on this. Just quote it and come back after 7-9 months. I hope u wud return back then.
> 
> For simply graphical explaination, consider the trend coz stability of any currency has to follow the trend :
> 
> PKR :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u think thats normal? That sudden dip? It doesnt work that way.
> 
> 
> INR :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just consider the start point for both the pics and try to form a Linear line. (Line of regression).
> 
> U will find the approximate value. That shud be the actual value of ur currency as per current market strength and fundamentals.
> 
> Rest is all bubble and market understands it very well.



When your insecurities, bias and hatred become blatantly obvious, this is the kind of nonsense you guys come up!!

Scream and howl all you may, but you can't change the fact that you are an insecure indian, talking crap on a Pakistani forum!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

I really hope for development in Gwader and its linkage with whole of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Abu Nasar said:


> When your insecurities, bias and hatred become blatantly obvious, this is the kind of nonsense you guys come up!!
> 
> Scream and howl all you may, but you can't change the fact that you are an insecure indian, talking crap on a Pakistani forum!!


Hmm Rite. U talk some analysis as crap. Can u come up with a better and technical one? 

NO U CANT. Obviously. Cant expect someone who dont understant fundamentals.


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> Hmm Rite. U talk some analysis as crap. Can u come up with a better and technical one?
> 
> NO U CANT. Obviously. Cant expect someone who dont understant fundamentals.


Sorry talking crap is an exclusive indian forte! You didn't provide any analysis, when your obvious hatred became too obvious (post#4193) you came up with a lame BS and started talking Crap

@Aeronaut @Jungibaaz @Windjammer This thread deserves your attention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

WAR-rior said:


> Dont be too technical. Current currency market is volatile. It will be settled with PKR - 100/105 and INR - 50/55. Matter of within a year.


You are telling him not to be technical yet you are predicting the stock market yourself. The Dollar was in free fall and due to some timely decisions it has been steadied, For a long time the Dollar was revolving around PKR=60, as the economy progresses, no reason why it wouldn't settle down around same figure.
@ topic, some five years earlier, apartments in Centaurus reportedly sold for around PRs. 15 Crore, so the price of just PRs. 2 Crore doesn't seems right for the subject developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WAR-rior said:


> ie. 15-20 Mn INR. ie. 1.5 to 2 Cr.
> 
> Maan, looking at the aminities I wish I cud buy one. In Bombay its bullshitly worst.


keep on dreaming kid and remain jealous of our living standards. No low life neighbor is allowed here.

Shhhuuussshhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

Windjammer said:


> You are telling him not to be technical yet you are predicting the stock market yourself. The Dollar was in free fall and due to some timely decisions it has been steadied, For a long time the Dollar was revolving around PKR=60, as the economy progresses, no reason why it wouldn't settle down around same figure.
> @ topic, some five years earlier, apartments in Centaurus reportedly sold for around PRs. 15 Crore, so the price of just PRs. 2 Crore doesn't seems right for the subject developments.



When I said technical, do focus on the graphs I provided. Just coz I said something against Pakistan doesnt mean I am biased. I aint too optimistic bout Indian currency too. Ideally Indian currency shud be around 50 depending on ur American Dollor stability statements coz before sublime crisis Indian currency was hightest at 40 and average at 45. But still I am talking bout INR being 55. 

See, there is something called volitality of currency and its dependent on many branch factors like Balance of Trade, ie. Export-Import, FDI, Investment, etc.

Its all bout how much standard money, ie. Dollors is coming into a country. Currently due to poor governance by Congress, all investments are stalled. But it doesnt mean theose investments wont come when investors find it conducive. Afterall such a huge nation has lot of scope.

On the other side, Pakistan wont be able to attract investors until and unless it removes its tag of terrorism. If all is good and peaceful, business ought to come. Pakistan or India is no exclusive.

Now coming to ur current PKR value, U say its result of normalization of Dollors. But ask any knowledgable person, no normalization takes place abnormally. The words shud give u a hint..

Pakistan is sitting on so much Loan. Frm, ADB, WB, USA, EU. 

Temme, how will u repay them with interest and Principal?

If u understand, such loans are normalised by rise in ur currency value. No matter how high debt u take if u can repay them by earning profits out of ur economy u are safe. 

U temme, do u find any specific aspect which will pay ur sudden increase in Loans that too in Billions. 

What is ur source of Exports? What is the diff between Imports and Exports.

With growing economy, standard of life rises and ur imports naturally increase. What are ur Exports which will cancel this rise in Imports to normalise ur Trade Balance.

I say, One way is Foreign Investment. FDI.

Which sector wud Pakistan attract investment into?

Some basis step by step questions. If u or ur policy makers have a good answer. Do share.

in India we have a habit of questioning the policies and plans of our govt. U can see that if u follow our media properly.

Do Pakistanis ask ur govt about their plans and Map of Execution?

Trust me. Wait till the next loan deadline comes. That wud be the tym then currency goes for a change. If u pay up current + past debt, ur currency strengthens. If u have a huge FDI in ur chest, Currency strengthens. Otherwise currency is adjusted to cover the payments.


----------



## farhan_9909

Dar sahab itself is keeping it at around 98.He himself said that it will roughly be around 98 until the next budget is annouced.

It is expected that rupee value against dollar will be brought back to 86-88 until 2015 budget or june 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Umair Nawaz said:


> keep on dreaming kid and remain jealous of our living standards. No low life neighbor is allowed here.
> 
> Shhhuuussshhhhh



Yeah! One needs to own atleast a fake SUV to get an apartment in this complex


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha. *Comrehension *issues? Loser!
> 
> I am a Bombaitte and live in a 30 floor Complex where the value of my home is which a normal Pakistani wont even dream of.
> 
> Pakistan is so poor that the best of the eminities come so Cheap as per Bombay standards.
> 
> Do compare ur Karachi real state to Bombay real state. U wud take 3 lives to be at that level.
> 
> Ur response was Chutiyapa unlimited.


Speak English? What in the world is "*Comrehension"?????????? *What's wrong with you man?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abu Nasar said:


> Speak English? What in the world is "*Comrehension"?????????? *What's wrong with you man?



Butthurt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> Then ask him a question. What will happen to the Exports? What are the plan of action to increase ur Exports? In what sector are u gonna be competitive for Exports?
> 
> Only football manufacturing wont cover nothing.
> 
> 
> Comrehension is Comprehension without P. Typo is human thing. We know u Pakistanis arent nor are treated as humans. Either by ur establishment nor by foreigners.


Why are you so worried about the Pakistani Economy / Rupee? Your insecurities killing ya? This is a Pakistani forum why don't you go bad mouth Pakistan on an Indian forum?


----------



## farhan_9909

WAR-rior said:


> Then ask him a question. What will happen to the Exports? What are the plan of action to increase ur Exports? In what sector are u gonna be competitive for Exports?
> 
> Only football manufacturing wont cover nothing.
> 
> 
> Comrehension is Comprehension without P. Typo is human thing. We know u Pakistanis arent nor are treated as humans. Either by ur establishment nor by foreigners.



I am slightly busy but our Export Growth from the past few months is the fastest in south asia or may be among the top in the world with 18%.

As per Dar,This year Total Export Growth even though will remain limited to 8%,Next year Growth rate is expected to be in double digit.Infact textile export itself due to GSP status from Europe will see a Growth rate of 15-20% on average in the next 3 years.

Exports increase 18% YoY – The Express Tribune

Our manufacturing Growth rate has also witnessed a increase from an average 2% in PPP govt to close to 6% this year,It is also expected that our manufacturing sector will witness 8% growth rate onwards next year(onwards july this year)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

Abu Nasar said:


> Why are you so worried about the Pakistani Economy / Rupee? Your insecurities killing ya? This is a Pakistani forum why don't you go bad mouth Pakistan on an Indian forum?


Why are u so scared of hearing the truth? 

I just stated bout something I have good knowledge bout. If u have balls then come up with support arguments. Its good for knowledge. But I can only see u bullshitting with words like, hatred, butthurt, this that. 

U dont know me maan. Those who do, they know what kind of life we guyz live. I wud be the last person to care bout Pakistan. I am here for knowledge of current affairs which our media dont talk bout each other.

U will never understand.



farhan_9909 said:


> I am slightly busy but our Export Growth from the past few months is the fastest in south asia or may be among the top in the world with 18%.
> 
> As per Dar,This year Total Export Growth even though will remain limited to 8%,Next year Growth rate is expected to be in double digit.Infact textile export itself due to GSP status from Europe will see a Growth rate of 15-20% on average in the next 3 years.
> 
> Exports increase 18% YoY – The Express Tribune
> 
> Our manufacturing Growth rate has also witnessed a increase from an average 2% in PPP govt to close to 6% this year,It is also expected that our manufacturing sector will witness 8% growth rate onwards next year(onwards july this year)


Hmm. Good for u. All there are prediction. If u guyz are able to execute Well n good. Good u ur countrymen.


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> Why are u so scared of hearing the truth?
> 
> I just stated bout something I have good knowledge bout. If u have balls then come up with support arguments. Its good for knowledge. But I can only see u bullshitting with words like, hatred, butthurt, this that.
> 
> U dont know me maan. Those who do, they know what kind of life we guyz live. I wud be the last person to care bout Pakistan. I am here for knowledge of current affairs which our media dont talk bout each other.
> 
> U will never understand.
> 
> 
> Hmm. Good for u. All there are prediction. If u guyz are able to execute Well n good. Good u ur countrymen.



Nobody's scared of hearing the truth, but you are talking garbage as usual, to hide your insecurities!

Secondly, we don't want to know you! Niether do we want to understand your BS. Keep it yourself!!


----------



## VelocuR

*Stop responding to Indians and their dirty minds, just ignore them. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> What insecurities? 1 muslim > 10 hindus? or SO CALLED noexistent 1000 yrs of MUSLIMS ruling hindus?
> 
> As I said tumhara level sirf aise waise words use karne ka hai. Logic use nahi kar sakte.


@Jungibaaz @Aeronaut @Umair Nawaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer Please put him out of his misery!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

WAR-rior said:


> Hmm. Good for u. All there are prediction. If u guyz are able to execute Well n good. Good u ur countrymen.



India Export Growth rate is about 6% while Pakistan Export Growth rate will jump from 4.7% in 2012-13 to 7.7%(6.4% already achieved in the first 8months) in 2013-14

So even with the already achieved 6.4%,Pakistan is Good though the contribution of 18% in march and 11% in april,The Overall year Growth rate will not be lower than 7% atleast of the predicted 7.7%.

Our past Govt has done nothing at all.Infact Pakistan was pushed decade back in the past 5 years.Export only increased from 17Bn $ in 2007 to 25-26bn $ till 2013.On the other hand the Export will atleast double in the next 5 years though TDAP target is 50Billion dollars in the next 3years,Which ofcourse is over optimism though 40Billion dollars is achievable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

Abu Nasar said:


> @Jungibaaz @Aeronaut @Umair Nawaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer Please put him out of his misery!


Ha Ha. Get educated kid. Dont rely on others. Man for himself. 

I wish anyone can tackle me on theory and logic. For rest, abusing is ur birth right and u can have it.


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha. Get educated kid. Dont rely on others. Man for himself.
> 
> I wish anyone can tackle me on theory and logic. For rest, abusing is ur birth right and u can have it.


Your logic and theory is full of BS. Tum ko he mubarak hoe!


----------



## WAR-rior

farhan_9909 said:


> India Export Growth rate is about 6% while Pakistan Export Growth rate will jump from 4.7% in 2012-13 to 7.7%(6.4% already achieved in the first 8months) in 2013-14
> 
> So even with the already achieved 6.4%,Pakistan is Good though the contribution of 18% in march and 11% in april,The Overall year Growth rate will not be lower than 7% atleast of the predicted 7.7%.
> 
> Our past Govt has done nothing at all.Infact Pakistan was pushed decade back in the past 5 years.Export only increased from 17Bn $ in 2007 to 25-26bn $ till 2013.On the other hand the Export will atleast double in the next 5 years though TDAP target is 50Billion dollars in the next 3years,Which ofcourse is over optimism though 40Billion dollars is achievable


As I said, if it happens its good. But things are no easy. Pakistan has not reached that stage, and so has India, where we can rely our economy completely on internal produces. Hence, Export will play a huge role in our growth. Now challange will be how u sustain it. How u become competative in market to sustain ur position. I am interested in seeing how Central Bank tackles the currency to push exports. 

As for India, our things are stalled due to election season. This is a norm if anti incumbancy factor is high. Market wait for new govt and then loosens its horses. Thats why we want Modi. Hes a Horse. Lambi race ka Ghoda. Just see where economy goes under him. Hes a perfect businessman.

Rounding up all, do remember the market scenario post 16 may. 1 prediction of me. Indian market will over trade and close prematurely for 2 - 3 consecutive days. I am waiting to see what level it can touch high. 



Abu Nasar said:


> Your logic and theory is full of BS. Tum ko he mubarak hoe!


To So jaa na be dhakkan.

Waise bhi u have forwarded my posts to other pakistanis to so called shom me my level. 

Lemme discuss stuff frm more educated guyz than u. B Bye.


----------



## Indus Falcon

WAR-rior said:


> As I said, if it happens its good. But things are no easy. Pakistan has not reached that stage, and so has India, where we can rely our economy completely on internal produces. Hence, Export will play a huge role in our growth. Now challange will be how u sustain it. How u become competative in market to sustain ur position. I am interested in seeing how Central Bank tackles the currency to push exports.
> 
> As for India, our things are stalled due to election season. This is a norm if anti incumbancy factor is high. Market wait for new govt and then loosens its horses. Thats why we want Modi. Hes a Horse. Lambi race ka Ghoda. Just see where economy goes under him. Hes a perfect businessman.
> 
> Rounding up all, do remember the market scenario post 16 may. 1 prediction of me. Indian market will over trade and close prematurely for 2 - 3 consecutive days. I am waiting to see what level it can touch high.
> 
> 
> To So jaa na be dhakkan.
> 
> Waise bhi u have forwarded my posts to other pakistanis to so called shom me my level.
> 
> Lemme discuss stuff frm more educated guyz than u. B Bye.


See this is your level - you start using abusive language. This is why no one in his right mind would talk to you!


----------



## WAR-rior

Abu Nasar said:


> See this is your level - you start using abusive language. This is why no one in his right mind would talk to you!




Thats why I say. Show respect to get respect. Till u r on this form, learn as much u can. Its high tym Pakistanis start knowing bout outside world and this forum is great in that. Its been 60 yrs u r been brainwashed by ur establishment. 

Ur assumption that Indians hate Pakistan or are butthurt over Pakistani growth is a typical establishment n Army thot myth.

We Indians only want to grow economically. Rest all can take a back burner. If u can help us do it, we will help u grow too. Simple.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Under-construction New Islamabad International Airport*_
































*KARACHI: New DHA Phase 8 project "Arkadians" by AKD, under-construction next to Creek Vista. One tower will be 34 storeys and the other will be 24 storeys. Almost double the height of Creek Vista. AKD is planning to construct 10 more towers in this area in future.*










_*Multan Bypass*_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BATMAN

does all these people have no job back in office? Do they know how many man hours, have they spent on this visit? and what was the profit?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Somebody get rid of this Indian troll who's just polluting this thread?


----------



## banvanaxl

WAR-rior said:


> Hmm Rite. U talk some analysis as crap. Can u come up with a better and technical one?
> 
> NO U CANT. Obviously. Cant expect someone who dont understant fundamentals.





Dude, Honestly ...... 

What are you doing here?

We know what is to be known, they know the same.

Let them be. It's their thread. Why ruin it for them?


----------



## BATMAN

banvanaxl said:


> What are you doing here?


Indigestion!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## banvanaxl

BATMAN said:


> Indigestion!



Sorry mate. Folks do get carried away. What do you do? .....


----------



## BATMAN

Why are people riding motor bikes without helmets and in wrong way¨on a highway !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

I' am disappointed to see that almost none development is taking place in Gawadar. Unfortunately after Musharraf left no civilian govt kept the process moving.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*BALOCHISTAN: Establishment of Controlled Atmosphere Cold Storages in Chaman, Pishin and Quetta with storage capacity of 1000 tonnes each. These cold storages will help reduce post-harvest losses for fruits.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani shaheens



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Centaurus Towers Islamabad*















*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Map*




*Rawalpindi Metro Bus Map*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA investing heavily in a new environment-friendly "green" city on Super Highway near Karachi for 600,000 residents. A new green modern city. It has been designed by Prof. Pollalis of Harvard University's Graduate School of Design*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Muzaffarabad, Azad Jammu & Kashmir: Under-construction Naluchi Cable-Stayed Bridge. Pakistan's and AJK's first cable-stayed bridge is being constructed by Ghulam Rasool & Company (Pvt.) Ltd. of Multan.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*KARACHI: Malir River Bridge*_












*KARACHI: Karsaz Flyover*





*GILGIT-BALTISTAN: A new 600 metre long tunnel is being constructed in the Karakoram Range on the Karakoram Highway (KKH) near Attabad Lake. The alignment of the KKH is being altered due to formation of the Attabad Lake and it will be redirected into Gojal Valley adjacent to Attabad Lake, where it will run for 17 km before reconnecting with the old KKH on the other side of the lake.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Under-construction New Terminal at Multan International Airport*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi: Emirates Hospital - 60,000 patient capacity*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi: Signal-Free Corridor - Shahrah-e-Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*714 km long Central Trade Corridor (CTC) Highway Project through the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) constructed by the Pakistan Army and Frontier Works Organization (FWO)*

























*Under-construction 233 km-long Faisalabad-Multan Motorway (M-4). Scheduled for completion in December 2014.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gomal Zam Dam spillway and powerhouse in South Waziristan Agency, FATA, Pakistan.*






*Sabakzai Dam near Zhob, Balochistan, Pakistan. Designed by NESPAK, construction by WAPDA began in 2004 and was completed in 2007*










*Under-construction Uthandaro Dam, Lasbela, Balochistan, Pakistan *

















_*Work in progress at the Diamer-Bhasha Dam site near Chilas in Diamer District, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan. Upon completion, Diamer-Bhasha Dam would be the highest Roller-Compacted Concrete (RCC) dam in the world and produce 4,500 MW of environmentally-clean hydro-electricity and store 8.1 million acre feet (MAF) of water. It is scheduled for completion in 2020.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*A view of Pakistan's Tarbela Dam and Reservoir. Tarbela is the world's largest earth-filled dam and produces 3,478 MW of clean and environmentally-friendly hydro-electricity. The Tarbela Reservoir stores 11.6 Million Acre Feet (MAF) of water*_





*BALOCHISTAN: Bostan Delay Action Dam, District Pishin. Construction began in 2009, completed in 2012. 500 acres of land brought under cultivation as a result of this dam, which is part of the Balochistan 100 Dams Project of the Federal/Provincial Governments.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Mareer Tunnel Project *


















*Super Highway Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Police Bikes*









*Sindh Cities Improvement Program*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Some Development Projects of Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Some more Development Projects of Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LED Lights Installed in Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

After







Before

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

If you happened to be in Islo, a visit to Centaurus is a must, I checked it out last year, the atmosphere is magic and plenty of foreign chicks floating about. I picked up some perfumes and aftershaves and surprisingly it was cheaper than Shams chemist in Super market.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 27463



bhai funds were also allocated in the previous PPP govt, the govt ate all, PPP ddin't kept any check and all funds instead of getting spent in balochistan development were eaten by the balochistan provincial govt


----------



## Muhammad Omar

W.11 said:


> bhai funds were also allocated in the previous PPP govt, the govt ate all, PPP ddin't kept any check and all funds instead of getting spent in balochistan development were eaten by the balochistan provincial govt



Hmm True that lets Hope these Funds spend on the right place....



Windjammer said:


> If you happened to be in Islo, a visit to Centaurus is a must, I checked it out last year, the atmosphere is magic and plenty of foreign chicks floating about. I picked up some perfumes and aftershaves and surprisingly it was cheaper than Shams chemist in Super market.



Best Thing is Cinema and Foor Court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Windjammer said:


> If you happened to be in Islo, a visit to Centaurus is a must, I checked it out last year, the atmosphere is magic and plenty of foreign chicks floating about. I picked up some perfumes and aftershaves and surprisingly it was cheaper than Shams chemist in Super market.



Do you Hotel will ever be build? This render looked great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

shan said:


> Do you Hotel will ever be build? This render looked great.



The Hotel will built in Future CDA took a Stay order from court that's y they are not building it ryt now... That's what i heard cause there's a flyover just ahead of this and they other thing is that the Hotel is higher then 32 floors the main reason for stay they are not allowing more then 32 floors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

Muhammad Omar said:


> The Hotel will built in Future CDA took a Stay order from court that's y they are not building it ryt now... That's what i heard cause there's a flyover just ahead of this and they other thing is that the Hotel is higher then 32 floors the main reason for stay they are not allowing more then 32 floors



its more than or equal to 200m.....its a ban for airspace by Civil Aviation Authority (buildings shouldnt be more than 200m) this is untill we use the current Islamabad airport...when things shift to the new one it may change and we may observe development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Stunning view of Karakoram range from camp 3 on broad peak - Pakistan.*
*



*

only in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanboy007

A tunnel u/c at new islamabad international airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Amazing view of Mangla, Cantt - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

BATMAN said:


> does all these people have no job back in office? Do they know how many man hours, have they spent on this visit? and what was the profit?





BATMAN said:


> Why are people riding motor bikes without helmets and in wrong way¨on a highway !!!!!!!!!!


Meray bahi yeah Pakistan hai. Yahan sub chalta hia! 



Muhammad Omar said:


> *Rawalpindi: Emirates Hospital - 60,000 patient capacity*
> 
> View attachment 27343
> View attachment 27344
> View attachment 27345
> View attachment 27346
> View attachment 27347


Emirates Hospital Rawalpindi Phase 1 inaugurated.
Under the directives of President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan to support and assist the Islamic Republic of Pakistan through the implementation of a number of humanitarian and development projects, UAE Pakistan Assistance Program (UAE PAP) has announced the completion of the first phase of the new Emirates Hospital, which is one of the largest health projects carried out in Pakistani territory, built at a cost of US$108 million.

Purposed to alleviate the difficult humanitarian situation experienced by the people of Pakistan in a large number of cities, especially after the tragedy of floods, the new Emirates Hospital, which is one of the largest health projects carried out in Pakistan, is being built at a cost of US$108 million.

On the occasion, Mr. Abdullah Khalifa Al Ghafli, the Director of the UAE PAP, affirmed that the health services in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan have the interest of U.A.E. President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, the follow-up of His Highness General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the U.A.E. Armed Forces, H.H. Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Presidential Affairs and their continuous support to projects in the health sector in Pakistan in order to upgrade them to the highest international standards.

The Emirates Hospital project is one of the largest health projects to be implemented in Pakistan, and is classified as a *specialist hospital *to treat patients in general in all medical fields, and is designed to receive critical cases referred by other hospitals. Equipped with the latest medical laboratories and equipment to provide the best medical care, the Emirates Hospital will be academically approved to train interns. It accommodates* 1000 beds and has 16 well-equipped surgical theatres capable of executing 50 surgical procedures daily.*

*Regarding the financing of the project, the Abu Dhabi Fund for Development and the Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan Foundation (Shiekh Khalifa's personal foundation)have both contributed to fund about half the cost of the US$108 million project.*

It is expected that the Emirates Hospital in the up-coming phase will contribute to promoting the process of training and upgrading the skills of physicians through the academic adoption of doctors' training to pass graduation requirements.

The Pakistani people expressed their thanks and appreciation to the U.A.E.'s wise leadership of President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan on his generous gesture to support them by establishing this hospital to alleviate their suffering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Windjammer said:


> If you happened to be in Islo, a visit to Centaurus is a must, I checked it out last year, the atmosphere is magic and plenty of foreign chicks floating about. I picked up some perfumes and aftershaves and surprisingly it was cheaper than Shams chemist in Super market.


Yep this mall is great and awesome. I been there few times. It looks beautiful from out side but it looks even more beautiful from inside. It's fourth building is yet to be build and it will add more beauty In it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

W.11 said:


> bhai funds were also allocated in the previous PPP govt, the govt ate all, PPP ddin't kept any check and all funds instead of getting spent in balochistan development were eaten by the balochistan provincial govt


Funds were allocated for the politicians to eat NOT to develop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Safa gold mall *

*



*
*






*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Ocean Tower, Karachi*










*One Constitution, Islamabad *

Credit: Omi92 ssc











*Mari Petroleum Company - Building No.2, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*





*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

* Green and Clean Peshawar Campaign*

*



*

*LWMC Clean Muree Campaign*

*





Crystal Mall, Multan
*










*New Multan Airport*

Credit: AzharUlIslam ssc










*Lahore Ring Road*







*Gujranawala. GT Road Flyover*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> * Green and Clean Peshawar Campaign*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *LWMC Clean Muree Campaign*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Mall, Multan
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Multan Airport*
> 
> Credit: AzharUlIslam ssc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore Ring Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gujranawala. GT Road Flyover*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Finally someone turns up with a muree cleaning campaign......now the only thing left is installation of trashcans and creating a municipal service to empty those trash cans and take care of the trash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall, Lahore*

















*



*




*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Packages Mall, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Packages Mall, Lahore



Glad to see you bro not only in PDF but also in SSC. I'm cb4 here and 500 there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistani shaheens said:


> View attachment 27805
> View attachment 27804
> View attachment 27803
> View attachment 27802




Asif Ali Zoordari ka Mall hai yeh


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Muhammad Omar said:


> Asif Ali Zoordari ka Mall hai yeh


Really  No way


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Really  No way



Yes way... Yahan sbko pata hai yeh mall kiska hai


----------



## khanboy007

Muhammad Omar said:


> Asif Ali Zoordari ka Mall hai yeh



u sure about that ???

but it could be because IMO it looks better than the Centaurus for some reason; like the staircases the polished marble floor the chromed escalators; the fountain; the interior cladding's


----------



## Muhammad Omar

khanboy007 said:


> u sure about that ???
> 
> but it could be because IMO it looks better than the Centaurus for some reason; like the staircases the polished marble floor the chromed escalators; the fountain; the interior cladding's



yupe m 110%sure sir y would i say such thing if wasn't sure... many workers there when it was under construction told me that and every1 in Jinnah Super knows that.... and Capital NEWS channel is also owned by Zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

Muhammad Omar said:


> yupe m 110%sure sir y would i say such thing if wasn't sure... many workers there when it was under construction told me that and every1 in Jinnah Super knows that.... and Capital NEWS channel is also owned by Zardari



no wonder why the centaurus lacked beauty compared to other malls worldwide and in fact now even local ones.............

screw politicians who only play politics with the people and their interests !!!!!!!!


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Muhammad Omar said:


> yupe m 110%sure sir y would i say such thing if wasn't sure... many workers there when it was under construction told me that and every1 in Jinnah Super knows that.... and Capital NEWS channel is also owned by Zardari


Yeh zardari to meri sooch se bhi ziada ameer hay 

Did any one saw quaid e azam solar park ceremony today?


----------



## Edevelop

* Khushal Garh Bridge, Indus River*

*































*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi side Metro*

*



*

*Islamabad side Metro*

*





Peshawar Morr Interchange, Islamabad*






*New Islamabad Airport*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*LDA Tower, Lahore*












* 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Windjammer said:


> If you happened to be in Islo, a visit to Centaurus is a must, I checked it out last year, the atmosphere is magic and *plenty of foreign chicks *floating about. I picked up some perfumes and aftershaves and surprisingly it was cheaper than Shams chemist in Super market.


And here I thought you scored with a readhead !!!


----------



## Edevelop

*Render of Orange Line Metro Train, Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*






*Quaid e Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

A SHOW CAMEL FROM CHOLISTAN DESERT IN PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

History | Che Guevara visited Pakistan with his comrades. 



1 positive rating for Che Guevara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rwp-Islamabad Metro Bus Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nomi007 said:


> History | Che Guevara visited Pakistan with his comrades.
> 
> 
> 
> *1 positive rating for Che Guevara*



Already posted in historic pics thread ... and the highlighted part is funny..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Neelum Jhelum Hydropower*

Credit: NESPAK


















*Gaddani Power Project*

Credit: NESPAK










*Nandipur 100 MW Test*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Neelum Jhelum Hydropower*
> 
> Credit: NESPAK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaddani Power Project*
> 
> Credit: NESPAK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nandipur 100 MW Test*




*Gaddani Power Project looks nice.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Could someone post details of ongoing power projects? No pics, just location and power generation capacity. Would really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawn_news

Abu Nasar said:


> Could someone post details of ongoing power projects? No pics, just location and power generation capacity. Would really appreciate it!



PML(N) Power Projects

This is best source of current projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Heritage Hotel, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Nuri Natt said:


> PML(N) Power Projects
> 
> This is best source of current projects.


I sincerely hope these projects get completed on time and within budget!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*70 Riviera Karachi*
















Bahria Icon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

@cb4 Who's building the Islamabad airport?


----------



## Edevelop

*Arfa Technology Park, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

jaunty said:


> @cb4 Who's building the Islamabad airport?




The terminal building of airport is being constructed by JV of FWO (Frontier Works Organization) and CSCEC (China State Construction and Engineering Company. Grey structure of the building is planned to be completed by the end of April 2013 while the remaining project has a deadline of April 2014.

The airport infrastructure was designed by ADPI (Aéroports de Paris ingénierie) along with Acorp, Mushtaq and Bilal Mahboob Associates. The terminal building was designed by CPG Corporation of Singapore in a joint venture with National Engineering Services Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd (design started in March 2006). Two companies were hired as consultants for the project: one is the Louis Berger Group of USA while the other one is ECIL (Engineering Consultants International Ltd) of Pakistan.

The first phase of the construction (airside infrastructure including runways) was to be completed in a period of 24-months at a cost of PKR 11.8bn by the Irish company Lagan Construction(60%) with their local partners Husnain Cotex (40%). Husnain Cotex and IKAN formed a joint venture to construct embankments for the runway and main access road along with other tasks like earthworks. The airside and land-side works contract has been assigned to the joint venture of Lagan Construction of Ireland, Technical Associates, and Habib Construction Services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*






Credit: Mohsin Hijzaee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

nomi007 said:


> History | Che Guevara visited Pakistan with his comrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 positive rating for Che Guevara


Wow I did not knew that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Faisalabad Waste management Company and Solar Lights *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

A lot of these projects in hydro sector were completed well before pml n govt came .


----------



## Edevelop

*Narowal Sports City*





*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Just For Info*_











cb4 said:


> *Narowal Sports City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was about to post that 

*Rs 320m released for roads, sewerage system in Gujranwala*

The Punjab government has released 320 million rupees for construction of roads and sewerage system in Gujranwala. 

Talking to different delegations in Gujranwala, Provincial Parliamentary Secretary Muhammad Nawaz Chohan said the Punjab government is giving special attention to complete billons of rupees development projects in the district Gujranwala.

Radio Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

^^

Another design won. This one is islamabad's High Court

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Any1 know about this Bundal Island Project by Bahria Town....???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bundal Island now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dawn_news

ziaulislam said:


> A lot of these projects in hydro sector were completed well before pml n govt came .



Its N fanboy site, though gives good idea about ongoing projects and locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Pml is known for heavy infrastructure work let's hope they deliver. Any idea on motor ways. How will they fiance them . Nice to see rwalpindi metro


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> Any1 know about this Bundal Island Project by Bahria Town....???



The development plan is nice but that rich forest area has gotten me double minded. It hurts to see that go


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Town Karachi*_


























ziaulislam said:


> Pml is known for heavy infrastructure work let's hope they deliver. Any idea on motor ways. How will they fiance them . Nice to see rwalpindi metro




I think China will Build the Karachi Lahore Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ziaulislam said:


> Pml is known for heavy infrastructure work let's hope they deliver. Any idea on motor ways. How will they fiance them . Nice to see rwalpindi metro



China will Fiance them


----------



## Kompromat

They should keep room for a future high speed railway track between Lahore and Karachi motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*FATEHJANG: Aerial view of the under-construction New Islamabad International Airport*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Metro Train Project proposed route and designs*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Metro Train Project proposed route and designs*













*Azaadi Chock *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Mor Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> China will Fiance them
> View attachment 30577
> View attachment 30578
> View attachment 30579
> View attachment 30580
> View attachment 30581



Nice ! I think in the upcoming budget they have allocated money for Motorway projects. Hopefully they will start construction soon




*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=537992636243603




The Trango Towers are a group of dramatic granite spires located on the north side of the Baltoro Glacier, in Baltistan, a district of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan. They are part of the Baltoro Muztagh, a subrange of the Karakoram range. The Towers offer some of the largest cliffs and most challenging rock climbing in the world. The highest point in the group is the summit of Great Trango Tower at 6286 m (20,608 ft). The east face of the Great Trango Tower features the world's greatest nearly vertical drop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dawn_news

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=537992636243603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trango Towers are a group of dramatic granite spires located on the north side of the Baltoro Glacier, in Baltistan, a district of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan. They are part of the Baltoro Muztagh, a subrange of the Karakoram range. The Towers offer some of the largest cliffs and most challenging rock climbing in the world. The highest point in the group is the summit of Great Trango Tower at 6286 m (20,608 ft). The east face of the Great Trango Tower features the world's greatest nearly vertical drop



Yaar ye development thread hai,...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Nawabshah*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Mor Interchange under construction*















*Shifting Trees to another planting site*







*Road expansion of Golra Mor (chock) to New Islamabad Int. Airport will start soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction on Peshawar mor*














*Construction on Islamabad section near Blue Area*





_*KARACHI: New highrise head-office building of UBL in final stage of construction on I.I Chundrigar road.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secret Service

Multan International airport new terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

BALOCHISTAN: Under-construction Quetta-Chaman section of Karachi-Chaman N-25 National Highway (Photo: Muhammad Iqbal Ghangla)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=537992636243603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trango Towers are a group of dramatic granite spires located on the north side of the Baltoro Glacier, in Baltistan, a district of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan. They are part of the Baltoro Muztagh, a subrange of the Karakoram range. The Towers offer some of the largest cliffs and most challenging rock climbing in the world. The highest point in the group is the summit of Great Trango Tower at 6286 m (20,608 ft). The east face of the Great Trango Tower features the world's greatest nearly vertical drop



WOW very nice video man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Nuri Natt said:


> Yaar ye development thread hai,...


need also to promote tourism sector also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Construction on Islamabad section near Blue Area*
> View attachment 31025



whats this for I hope its not for the MBS thing

that should be something underground......keeping the metro in mind as well this should be underground !!!!!!!!!!

bridges on this avenue will make it look ugly and spoil the beauty of the city !!!!!!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

khanboy007 said:


> whats this for I hope its not for the MBS thing
> 
> that should be something underground......keeping the metro in mind as well this should be underground !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bridges on this avenue will make it look ugly and spoil the beauty of the city !!!!!!



It's for Metro bus project in Islamabad section the road will be made of concrete and elevated in Pindi and underpass at Peshawar Mor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanboy007

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's for Metro bus project in Islamabad section the road will be made of concrete and elevated in Pindi and underpass at Peshawar Mor



Alhamdulillah its just a road upgrade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*












*New Multan Airport*






*Green Peshawar Project*












*One Constitution, Islamabad *






*UBL Tower, Karachi*






*Lahore Metro Train Map*






*Lahore Metro Bus*






*Nandipur Power Project (inauguration will be on May 31st)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *New Islamabad Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Multan Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Peshawar Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Constitution, Islamabad *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UBL Tower, Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore Metro Train Map*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore Metro Bus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nandipur Power Project (inauguration will be on May 31st)*



That green line is now changed of metro train

*New Zong Head Office at Chakshahzad Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Safa Gold Mall Jinnah Super Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

nomi007 said:


> A SHOW CAMEL FROM CHOLISTAN DESERT IN PAKISTAN


Why is this in development thread?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Construction Children Hospital Nawabshah *





*Federal Judicial Academy*






*Under Construction Kashmir Highway*









*New Building at Lok Virsa heritage Museum Islamabad

*




*Lahore Knowledge City Plan*





*2nd Building of Mari Gas Company Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Defence Housing Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Golf City Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Golf City Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

SHAMK9 said:


> Why is this in development thread?


for u


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Some more Pics of Green City Project Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

MashAllah development in Pakistan is happening faster than i ever expected.

It would be safe to assume that after a decade we will have some good skyscrapers and metro's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

farhan_9909 said:


> MashAllah development in Pakistan is happening faster than i ever expected.
> 
> It would be safe to assume that after a decade we will have some good skyscrapers and metro's.




Insha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

farhan_9909 said:


> MashAllah development in Pakistan is happening faster than i ever expected.
> 
> It would be safe to assume that after a decade we will have some good skyscrapers and metro's.


Investment seems to have grown this year. Expect Karachi to have a decent skyline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

SHAMK9 said:


> Investment seems to have grown this year. Expect Karachi to have a decent skyline



133% higher than last year,within 10months the investment reached 2.97Billion dollars and is expected to reach 3.4Billion dollars until 29th june or the end of 2013-14 FY.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*La Grande Residential Apartment in North Nazimabad*
















 Burj-ul-Harmain *in karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*RAINEE CANAL PROJECT*


*Scheduled to complete*: June, 2014

* Scope of Work 
The length of Main Canal is 175 Km with capacity of 5,155 cusecs. About 609 Km. of Distributaries will also be constructed. All the distributaries will be lined. 304 major structures and 1318 minor structures are under construction.

 Objectives / Benefits 
The Rainee Canal is a multipurpose project and will afford benefits in the following fields:-

*


*

Better utilization of flood water ensuring greater supply of water to Sindh.

Better Flood mitigation and aversion of losses to property.

Irrigation of 412,400 acres of barren land.

Cropping intensity during Kharif would increase from 0% to 80% in initial five years.

Improved Forestry & Fruit Production.

Development of cattle breeding, dairy farming.

Drinking water for Arid Zone.

Social uplift and poverty alleviation.

Environment improvement due to charging of lakes.

Development of fish farming to the extent of 258 tons annually.

Development of transportation routes in project area.

Creation of job opportunity and alleviation of Poverty.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*KHAN KHWAR HYDROPOWER PROJECT*

*Location*:

The Project is located on Khan Khwar River, right bank tributary of Indus River near Besham District Shangla in Khyber Pakhtun Khwa province at a distance of 243 km from Islamabad.

*Scope of Work:*
Reservoir, Dam structure, Power intake, Headrace Tunnel, Surge Tank, Pressure Shaft/Tunnel Power House (72 MW) Tailrace & Switchyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauvunist

I have visited this thread after quite sometime and believe me it has made my soul happy...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *KHAN KHWAR HYDROPOWER PROJECT*
> 
> *Location*:
> 
> The Project is located on Khan Khwar River, right bank tributary of Indus River near Besham District Shangla in Khyber Pakhtun Khwa province at a distance of 243 km from Islamabad.
> 
> *Scope of Work:*
> Reservoir, Dam structure, Power intake, Headrace Tunnel, Surge Tank, Pressure Shaft/Tunnel Power House (72 MW) Tailrace & Switchyard.





*DHA Haly Tower Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Tricon Corporate Centre Lahore*















*BALOCHISTAN: Under-construction 64 km 2-lane, 7.3 m wide N-70 National Highway (Wagum Rud to Khajuri) Construction by Pakistan Army's Frontier Works Organization, Project 70% complete. Will reduce distance between Quetta and Multan to 680 km (Photo: FWO) *















*PUNJAB: A new road and bridge next to old ones across the Chenab River near Chiniot. The land in the foreground is an island in the middle of the Chenab.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Tower 27 Lahore*















*Creek Marina Karachi 8 towers 24 floors each *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

SHAMK9 said:


> Why is this in development thread?


See how the guy has developed his camel from a wild one to a tame beautiful work of art!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock Lahore*


















*Metro Bus Project Pindi Section*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Project Pindi Section*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*Peshawar Mass Transit*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

cb4 said:


> *KHAN KHWAR HYDROPOWER PROJECT*
> 
> *Location*:
> 
> The Project is located on Khan Khwar River, right bank tributary of Indus River near Besham District Shangla in Khyber Pakhtun Khwa province at a distance of 243 km from Islamabad.
> 
> *Scope of Work:*
> Reservoir, Dam structure, Power intake, Headrace Tunnel, Surge Tank, Pressure Shaft/Tunnel Power House (72 MW) Tailrace & Switchyard.


Looks like it's nearing completion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Nandipur Power Project*






*New Islamabad Airport*






*Islamabad Metro Bus and Peshawar Morr*

*



*

*Abdullahpur underpass, Faisalabad*

*



*


*Shanghai Model Pedestrian Bridge, Lahore*














*Restoration of Royal Trail Walled City, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Bomanji Square, Multan*





*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Is this a genuine Apple store?


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*M-2 Motorway during construction*

*







*

*Now*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *M-2 Motorway during construction*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Now*




Insha Allah we will see Motorways till Karachi in near future



Abingdonboy said:


> Is this a genuine Apple store?



which store????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Muhammad Omar said:


> I
> 
> 
> which store????


Well I'm pretty confused now! There was the Safa gold mall with an Apple store in it but now I can't find the pics that were just here


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Lahore Metro Train*



Need a full supply of Burnol for Potians and they will cry on this for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Not sure if this is M-1 or M-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abingdonboy said:


> Well I'm pretty confused now! There was the Safa gold mall with an Apple store in it but now I can't find the pics that were just here









i think you are taling about this pic so it's a genuine shop of Apple there is a shop of Sony and Samsung as well



cb4 said:


> Not sure if this is M-1 or M-2



M2 Kalar Kahar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*A road towards Karachi*





*M-2*






*M-1*










*Muzaffarabad Naluchi Cable Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this a genuine Apple store?








That's the actual shop in Safa Gold Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this a genuine Apple store?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan currently is working heavy Infrastructures which is amazing. Really appreciate more developments, great pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 31863
> 
> 
> That's the actual shop in Safa Gold Mall


Yup it is that shop indeed! Just doesn't look like the Apple store branding and layout I am used to and have seen in all Apple stores I have visited/seen in the UK, US, India, France and Italy:


























Employees aren't even wearing the Apple Stores' uniform:













Maybe some sort of Paksitani tie up with a local partner in Pakistan?

@Muhammad Omar 

Bro, I think it has something do with these being franchises of Apple and not Apple owned exclusive stores.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Abingdonboy said:


> Yup it is that shop indeed! Just doesn't look like the Apple store branding and layout I am used to and have seen in all Apple stores I have visited/seen in the UK, US, India, France and Italy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employees aren't even wearing the Apple Stores' uniform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some sort of Paksitani tie up with a local partner in Pakistan?
> 
> @Muhammad Omar
> 
> Bro, I think it has something do with these being franchises of Apple and not Apple owned exclusive stores.




In 2008 in partnership with rafflesystem.

Apple Store opens in Lahore along with Raffles | Green & White

Raffles Computer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Abingdonboy said:


> Yup it is that shop indeed! Just doesn't look like the Apple store branding and layout I am used to and have seen in all Apple stores I have visited/seen in the UK, US, India, France and Italy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employees aren't even wearing the Apple Stores' uniform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some sort of Paksitani tie up with a local partner in Pakistan?
> 
> @Muhammad Omar
> 
> Bro, I think it has something do with these being franchises of Apple and not Apple owned exclusive stores.




hmm may be it's a franchise cause not many people use apple here samsung Nokia and Q Mobile leading ryt now Apple phones are not cheap here you can get 3gs in 25000 and 4gs in 60000 so many prefer Galaxy or Lumia over Iphones so i thinks that's the reason and wese wo UK and France hai bhai is trhan ki to shops bnti hain boss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> Need a full supply of Burnol for Potians and they will cry on this for sure




 contract will be inked tomorrow in Shanghai (source PTV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Buss Project*














*3D Model of New Islamabad int. Airport*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Mor Interchange Project*
















*Bahria Town 2 new Projects*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152186262944527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Credit: HCS






Credit: Hassan Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damdam786

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Peshawar Mor Interchange Project*
> View attachment 32137
> View attachment 32138
> View attachment 32139
> 
> 
> View attachment 32140
> 
> 
> *Bahria Town 2 new Projects*
> View attachment 32141
> View attachment 32143
> View attachment 32145



Wtff is effiel tower building? Can't they design something original?


----------



## Edevelop

*Basic infrastructure built for Quaid e Azam Solar Park Bahawalpur*

*



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

damdam786 said:


> Wtff is effiel tower building? Can't they design something original?



Ask Malik Riaz bro... I think it's fine if they are building that... Paris jane ki zaroorat ni hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project Islamabad section*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Heritage Hotel Bahria Town Lahore*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*More Pictures of Metro Project from 24 May 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halka_kutta

Muhammad Omar said:


> lahore metro train
> View attachment 32551



So Lahore Metro train 7.1km underground and 19km the rest is right?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

halka_kutta said:


> So Lahore Metro train 7.1km underground and 19km the rest is right?



there will be 4 metro trains that will run in Lahore current Metro is Orange line other 3 will be Green Blue and Purple... all 4 routes of these tracks are 97 kilometer out of 97 kilometer 7.1 kilometer will be underground... The Current metro route is 27.1 km out of which just 1 kilometer is underground..... this is the map of Lahore metro Orange line will start....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halka_kutta

Muhammad Omar said:


> there will be 4 metro trains that will run in Lahore current Metro is Orange line other 3 will be Green Blue and Purple... all 4 routes of these tracks are 97 kilometer out of 97 kilometer 7.1 kilometer will be underground... The Current metro route is 27.1 km out of which just 1 kilometer is underground..... this is the map of Lahore metro Orange line will start....
> 
> View attachment 32586



Just 7 out of 97 underground?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

halka_kutta said:


> Just 7 out of 97 underground?



yes rest is elevated


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> yes rest is elevated



But what do they mean by 19 km ? Is that Purple Line ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> But what do they mean by 19 km ? Is that Purple Line ?



yes 19 kilometer is Purple line Metro... 1 thing is confusing me that on the official page of Shahbaz sharef it says that the Orange line metro is mostly elevated just 1 kilometer is underground but in the NEWS it says 7.1 will be underground strange.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*A plan of the fort - taken from Murray's Handbook for Travelers in India 1909*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Rawalpindi Section*





























*Azaadi Chock Lahore
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

So much faster construction of the Islamabad pindi Metro bus.

When are they expecting it to get completed?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

farhan_9909 said:


> So much faster construction of the Islamabad pindi Metro bus.
> 
> When are they expecting it to get completed?



The duration of the Project is 10 months... I think it will be completed in Feb or march in 2015 including Peshawar Mor Interchange... After this Faisalabad Metro will Start and In November Orange Line Metro Train in Lahore

*One Constitution Islamabad*


----------



## halka_kutta

farhan_9909 said:


> So much faster construction of the Islamabad pindi Metro bus.
> 
> When are they expecting it to get completed?



Metro bus by end of this year and Peshawar Mor 2015, March.


----------



## arushbhai

Metro train for Lahore and Lahore-Karachi motorway will be starting by the end of this year for sure. Its a part of the contract with China, and everything is well planned. There is no shortage of funding. The money is ready, the workforce is there, the planners have already started brainstorming. The projects will be good to go by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


>



New Routes....???


----------



## nomi007

This is Golf club in Abbottabad, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Aerial View of 9th Avenue 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Aerial View of 9th Avenue *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*[Pedistrian & Motorcycle] Shanghai Design Bridge.*





















_*Doctors Hospital,Johar Town,Canal Bank Road*_





_*Chaudhry Rehmat Ali Underpass,Canal Bank Road*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Construction work through Cold Milling method - Kotwali Road*_











*Construction work going near ABDULLAHPUR WATERFALL*








_*ہوم سیکرٹری اور آئی جی کا ایم تھری انڈسٹریل اسٹیٹ کا دورہ*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Project Islamabad Section*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Aazadi Chock Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Edevelop

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=884650501549439


----------



## Jango

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Metro Bus Project Islamabad Section*
> 
> View attachment 32725



Wait a minute...since the Metro Bus has ruined the place...and also destroyed the wide open avenue...does this mean that no parade will be held here from now on?

What a moronic decision.


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Wait a minute...since the Metro Bus has ruined the place...and also destroyed the wide open avenue...does this mean that no parade will be held here from now on?
> 
> What a moronic decision.



Its too early to say. Every u/c project looks bad. Let them make final product...


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Its too early to say. Every u/c project looks bad. Let them make final product...



No, it ain't too early.

The construction has started...so we can see the kind of space that will be used up by this disaster.


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> No, it ain't too early.
> 
> The construction has started...so we can see the kind of space that will be used up by this disaster.



We both don't know what will happen to that space.

But we do know that this has happened before in Lahore and people turned away from questions to praising it in the end


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nuclearpak said:


> Wait a minute...since the Metro Bus has ruined the place...and also destroyed the wide open avenue...does this mean that no parade will be held here from now on?
> 
> What a moronic decision.



The avenue will be same like before cause metro at that point is under ground... and PTI supporters are more concerned about damn Prade and Trees rather then Public Transport....let me tell you sir it's been 7 8 years now that we saw no parade cause or security issues and army is to busy in Waziristan and Borders... the trees or Islamabad are more VIP then people of Rawalpindi no one is concerned about that timber Mafia that is cutting down our forests in KPK and other parts of Pakistan... if you want Parade so badly then army can conduct parade in Sports Complex Islamabad just like last time... so don't give us such stupid logic sorry to say.... Do you remember that IK told media personnel that he will never build Metro in Peshawar rather then he will build light or mono trains and now we see two metros in Peshawar he called Lahore metro Jangla bus what do he think about Peshawar Metro which is still in Pages....All IK is concerned about 4 Halkay and rallies... what do you yhink when he will do Long March and come to Islamabad the gov will stop them a D chock and is they violent the army will take over the system again seriously i am disappointed with IK... how can he make NAYA PAKISTAN if he can't even make NAYA KPK....



nuclearpak said:


> No, it ain't too early.
> 
> The construction has started...so we can see the kind of space that will be used up by this disaster.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Emporium Mall Lahore*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Emporium Mall Lahore*


----------



## Jango

Muhammad Omar said:


> The avenue will be same like before cause metro at that point is under ground... and PTI supporters are more concerned about damn Prade and Trees rather then Public Transport....let me tell you sir it's been 7 8 years now that we saw no parade cause or security issues and army is to busy in Waziristan and Borders... the trees or Islamabad are more VIP then people of Rawalpindi no one is concerned about that timber Mafia that is cutting down our forests in KPK and other parts of Pakistan... if you want Parade so badly then army can conduct parade in Sports Complex Islamabad just like last time... so don't give us such stupid logic sorry to say.... Do you remember that IK told media personnel that he will never build Metro in Peshawar rather then he will build light or mono trains and now we see two metros in Peshawar he called Lahore metro Jangla bus what do he think about Peshawar Metro which is still in Pages....All IK is concerned about 4 Halkay and rallies... what do you yhink when he will do Long March and come to Islamabad the gov will stop them a D chock and is they violent the army will take over the system again seriously i am disappointed with IK... how can he make NAYA PAKISTAN if he can't even make NAYA KPK....



Diverting the topic much?

I don't want to argue with you here...so let's just keep on living in the fantasy that Metro Bus and Metro Train is the answer to all our problems...food, shelter, clothes, water, education, health etc. 

METRO BUS ZINDABAD! The greatest project Pakistan has ever conceived.

Yippi Ka Yay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nuclearpak said:


> Diverting the topic much?
> 
> I don't want to argue with you here...so let's just keep on living in the fantasy that Metro Bus and Metro Train is the answer to all our problems...food, shelter, clothes, water, education, health etc.
> 
> METRO BUS ZINDABAD! The greatest project Pakistan has ever conceived.
> 
> Yippi Ka Yay!



Hahaha your the one giving lame reasons... how we can see Parade when there's metro running they are destroying the avenue... the project destroying trees.... let me ask you if N league isn't doing anything about food shelter clothes water health etc then what the hell is IK doing about these... all he doing is crying crying puting useless allegations conduction rallies... has corruption ended in KPK did he made KPK heaven LOL PTI supporters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## ryzvonusef

Why the hell does the metrobus project turn it into a PTi vs PMLN fest?

I voted for IK in NA56... but I also support metro, since it is a good project, and transit is an important need. That, and I'm a commuter, so I know it is to travel in wagons, and that is not acceptable.

People talk about making schools and hospitals... but how do you RUN those institutions? We don't have tax to run the current ones, how about increasing tax base to increase revenue? Faster transit system means increased revenue for locals, and thus increased tax on that increased income, which can spent on RUNNING hospitals and schools.

And How about making it easier for people to REACH those places? women and elderly have to spend money on private options because wagons simply aren't feasible.

I remember once, one babajee had to go to Complex Hospital for Kidney checkup, and he squeezed into an already filled wagon (they stuff ~25 people in a 17 seater) because he was getting late for his appointment, and he had been standing for an hour and not getting a seat on a wagon. He was forced to choose to stand in the wagon.

Pindi is top ten most air polluted city in the world, acc to WHO.

We need a functioning transit system so we can ditch cars and bikes, and reduce emission.

Islamabad has 4000 trees being cut, trees that will be replaced. Rawalpindi has nothing, so why the hell can't we reduce emissions? Isloo-ites didn't bitch when Kamran Lashari cut ~10,000 trees in ~2008, for various reasons (avenues, security etc).

----

Anyhoo, this thread is for development, not bitching, so please post pics and news, and let's carry the discussion in their own threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Nandipur*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1500106706869793






*Sahiwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*World Trade Center Islamabad DHA phase-2... Construction started 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad World Trade Center*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport u/c*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

cb4 said:


> *New Islamabad Airport u/c
> Nandipur Power Plant*


LOL'wa

Hoogspanningsleidingen naar de centrale - High voltage lines to the power station | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Sry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

cloud_9 said:


> LOL'wa
> 
> Hoogspanningsleidingen naar de centrale - High voltage lines to the power station | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Sry



Thanks. Done editing


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Emporium Mall Lahore*
> 
> View attachment 32780
> View attachment 32781
> View attachment 32782
> View attachment 32783
> View attachment 32784
> View attachment 32785
> View attachment 32786
> View attachment 32787
> View attachment 32788
> View attachment 32789



This is how its going to look

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Excavation and Restoration of the Shahi Hammam*

One of the main projects WCLA and AKCSP is working on right now is the Shahi Hammam. Created as bath house at the entry of Delhi Gate, it was later converted to a girls high school in 1901 by the British. The baths were filled in with dirt, which is now being excavated and artifacts like "Matkay" and "diye" are constantly found. The excavation is complete, the baths will be covered with glass to prevent further damage. After the hamman was turned into the girls high school, the walls and frescoes were covered with plaster, covering up all of the islamic miniature. The too is being taken off and the wall paintings and miniatures are in still a good condition luckily.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Credit: janalam khan
*







*

*View of Islamabad City*

Credit: Fb page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Sahiwal Power Plant*






*Faisalabad Textile Industry Park and Coal Power Project*










*Gaddani Power Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

At Gadani they will start leveling the ground... 2 coal power plants at Qasim Port will finish in 2016 sahiwal Coal power will complete in 2016 Quaid e Azam Solar Power Plant will also complete in 2016 Canadian solar power in 2016 neelum Jehlum in 2016 Insha Allah so we will have 6100 MW in 2016 Insha Allah and after Gadani 12700 MW Dasu and Basha Dam in 2020 or 2021  but Gov should work on stealing and transmission lines and those who don't pay bills...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Rawalpindi-Islamabad*





















*Inauguration of Coal Power Plant In Qadirabad Sahiwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryaar Rehman

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Excavation and Restoration of the Shahi Hammam*
> 
> One of the main projects WCLA and AKCSP is working on right now is the Shahi Hammam. Created as bath house at the entry of Delhi Gate, it was later converted to a girls high school in 1901 by the British. The baths were filled in with dirt, which is now being excavated and artifacts like "Matkay" and "diye" are constantly found. The excavation is complete, the baths will be covered with glass to prevent further damage. After the hamman was turned into the girls high school, the walls and frescoes were covered with plaster, covering up all of the islamic miniature. The too is being taken off and the wall paintings and miniatures are in still a good condition luckily.
> 
> View attachment 33018
> View attachment 33019
> View attachment 33020
> View attachment 33021
> View attachment 33022
> View attachment 33023
> View attachment 33024
> View attachment 33025


----------



## nomi007

karachi super highway


----------



## Edevelop

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Al-Hafeez Heights Lahore*














*Newly constructed CMH is Azad Kashmir *









*Mega G4 Corporate Office Tower | 30 Floors*


----------



## American Pakistani

nomi007 said:


> karachi super highway



I think this is Nagan Interchange not Super Highway/Shahra e Pakistan.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

American Pakistani said:


> I think this is Nagan Interchange not Super Highway/Shahra e Pakistan.



It's Nagan Chorangi Karachi but still it's look beautiful


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Will start soon in Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## dawn_news

Looks like major projects are taken by NESPAK mostly.


----------



## Edevelop

*Guddu Power Project, Sukkur*














*Nandipur Power Plant, Gujranwala*













*Fatima Fertilizer, Rahim Yar Khan*






*Grain and Fertilizer Plant, Port Qasim, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dawn_news

Guddu power plant will also use oil or gas? in that case why


----------



## Edevelop

*Kabul-Jalalabad-Thorkham Highway *






*Pindi-Bhattian-Faisalabad Motorway*






*Jetties *






*Mangla Dam*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's Nagan Chorangi Karachi but still it's look beautiful



It is no more a chowrangi but Nagan Interchange. It does look beautiful...completed during Musharraf-MQM tenure.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MM Tower Gulberg Lahore*















*Expansion of GT Road from 2 lane to 4 Lane*




*U/C Cricket Ground in Peshawar*







*U/C Football Ground in Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport u/c*

Credit: Bilal Ahmed













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=661442817258050


----------



## ziaulislam

Nuri Natt said:


> Guddu power plant will also use oil or gas? in that case why


Pppp govt idiotic policy...no gas but still gas plants...


----------



## ziaulislam

Even the most efficenct gas plant will have tarrif of 17 rs vs 8-10 of coal plants ( super critical environment friendly ones .)


----------



## dawn_news

ziaulislam said:


> Pppp govt idiotic policy...no gas but still gas plants...



Imagine 5 more years of PPP in Pakistan.



ziaulislam said:


> Even the most efficenct gas plant will have tarrif of 17 rs vs 8-10 of coal plants ( super critical environment friendly ones .)



Solar power projects would have been better then these gas plants. Because after initial years per unit cost will go down to 9rs in Bawalpur 1500mw solar power project. Even initially its 15 or 21 rs, can't remember exact figure.


----------



## Edevelop

*New PR Locomotives*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *New PR Locomotives*



Are they running Fine now??


----------



## truthseeker2010

ziaulislam said:


> Even the most efficenct gas plant will have tarrif of 17 rs vs 8-10 of coal plants ( super critical environment friendly ones .)



17, where did you get that from? that is from hsd/furnace oil, gas is cheap at around 5-7, subject to availability.


----------



## ziaulislam

Nuri Natt said:


> Imagine 5 more years of PPP in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Solar power projects would have been better then these gas plants. Because after initial years per unit cost will go down to 9rs in Bawalpur 1500mw solar power project. Even initially its 15 or 21 rs, can't remember exact figure.


today in news, govt giving a enormous 27% return on coal(from usual 15-17%)!!! rising the tarrif from 8rs to 9.5 rs..
also solar cost will be 15 rs


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Project Rawalpindi Islamabad
*






*U/C New Islamabad Int. Airportq*








*Approved Roads For NIIA ..Main Road, Construction Of Main Road From Golra Chowk On Kashmir Highway Pass Through Sector i14,15,i16 To New Airport.... Second Road from Thalian On M2 To new islamabad airport (Link 1) And Periphery Road*.






*Kashmir Highway almost complete *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Habib Construction Co Site Camp at Qutab Shahana Ravi Bridge 27-05-2014*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawn_news

ziaulislam said:


> today in news, govt giving a enormous 27% return on coal(from usual 15-17%)!!! rising the tarrif from 8rs to 9.5 rs..
> also solar cost will be 15 rs



Damn, looks like a part from China no one is ready to invest hence rise in tarrif. And 15 rs for Solar power, i don't know why PPP wasted money on these gas power plants.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Construction of park has been started and going at great pace. This whole area mentioned below has been dug up.*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_* Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*_












_*SKY-TRAIN PROJECT UNDER PESHAWAR RAPID MASS TRANSIT SYSTEM FEATURED*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus Project*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus Project*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*U/C New Islamabad Int. Airport













*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Crescent Bay DHA Phase 8 karachi






























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Akadians Karachi...






















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Icon Karachi













*


----------



## cloud_9

What the price of 1 unit of electricity in Pakistan ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cloud_9 said:


> What the price of 1 unit of electricity in Pakistan ?


----------



## cloud_9

F-22P said:


> Domestic is Rs.10-11


So it's not really that expensive.


----------



## cloud_9

F-22P said:


> Yes why not ask Pakistan to supply you the electricity while you should be receiving the same salaries like Pakistan does.


PKR 11 comes to INR 6.6 while the cost in Indian Punjab is INR 6.4.

Is the domestic supply subsidised?



Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 33753


Is it different for different states.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Edevelop

*PC Hotel, Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock Interchange U/C



















*


----------



## dawn_news

cb4 said:


> *PC Hotel, Multan*



5 star?


----------



## Edevelop

*Sabakzai Dam*






*Taunsa Barrage*










*Thal Canal*










*Mangla Dam*






*Sialkot Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Some of the Residential Projects in Karachi



















*


----------



## Edevelop

*Port Qasim*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Newly Built buildings on Shahrah e Faisal Karachi







*

*Clifton The Residence Karachi*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Daanish Schools*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Paradise Galleria (Shopping Mall) — at D-Ground Faisalabad*_
_*



*_

*Shah Abdul Latif Under Pass*





*Walton Road Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Ashiana Housing for the Poor *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock Lahore U/C















Ring Road Lahore

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Arkadians Karachi 13 towers will be built from which 2 are under construction*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro bus Project U/C
































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro bus Project U/C*
*






























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Shanghai model bridge*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Capital Tower Lahore*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project*


----------



## Edevelop

*Safari Enclave (opposite High Court Rawalpindi)*

*















*

*New Islamabad Airport*

Credit: hafiz bilal

*



*

Credit: asad ali







*M-4 Multan - Khanewal *














*Proposed Lines for Multan Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Nandipur Power Plant during construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Looks they changed routers of motorway. Routes in this image make more sense then old one.






Here is old proposed route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

bulbula said:


> Looks they changed routers of motorway. Routes in this image make more sense then old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is old proposed route.


already posted


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus 































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Metro*













*Multan Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Deans Mall and Sheraz Arena in Peshawar



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock Lahore































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock Lahore*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project U/C


























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project U/C*
*


















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_River Ravi Bridge Qutab Shanna Sahiwal_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Heritage Hotel Bahria Town Lahore
















*


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Muhammad Omar said:


> _River Ravi Bridge Qutab Shanna Sahiwal_
> 
> View attachment 34492
> View attachment 34493
> View attachment 34494
> View attachment 34495
> View attachment 34496
> View attachment 34497
> View attachment 34498
> View attachment 34499
> View attachment 34500
> View attachment 34501



Where is water


----------



## Muhammad Omar

bulbula said:


> Where is water



In India


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Muhammad Omar said:


> In India



Ajeeb harami qoum hai. Then why are they building bridge? Road should be enough


----------



## Muhammad Omar

bulbula said:


> Ajeeb harami qoum hai. Then why are they building bridge? Road should be enough



they are building cause moonsoon me yahan pani aata hai mere dost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Azaadi Chock Lahore
> 
> View attachment 34456
> View attachment 34457
> View attachment 34458
> View attachment 34459
> View attachment 34460
> View attachment 34461
> View attachment 34462
> View attachment 34463
> View attachment 34464
> View attachment 34465
> *



Superb Quality !


----------



## Edevelop

*Gulberg Galleria, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Section Metro Bus Project (Under Pass)*


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall, Lahore*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=244105372446556





*Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Bridge, **Charcharan Sharif (Punjab)*





*Rehab / Improvement of Mansehra - Naran - Jalkhad - Chilas Road *

*



*

* Construction of Wagum Rud Khajuri Raod(N-70) *

*



*

* Chashma D.I Khan Rd *

*



*

* Peshawar Torkham (N-5), Khyber Agency *

*



*

*Kachi Canal Project (Balochistan-Punjab)*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Azadi chowk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## najeeb ahmed

PML-N doing great and huge projects in lahore...


----------



## nomi007

najeeb ahmed said:


> PML-N doing great and huge projects in lahore...


pakistan is the only country where buses run on bridges 
shameful and corrupt govt


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> pakistan is the only country where buses run on bridges
> shameful and corrupt govt








NAya Pakistan ka 1 khubsurt school... This school is situtted in Pwshawar accordinf to DAWN news and this pic is taken in January 2014 there are much much things to focus on rather then just criticizing on each other... this thread is about development not for troll so just Focus on that... IF CM punjab is focused on Metro then PTI and IK is Focused on criticizing and conducting rallies



nomi007 said:


> pakistan is the only country where buses run on bridges
> shameful and corrupt govt


 for More watch this


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE | Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*
*


















*


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 34835
> 
> 
> NAya Pakistan ka 1 khubsurt school... This school is situtted in Pwshawar accordinf to DAWN news and this pic is taken in January 2014 there are much much things to focus on rather then just criticizing on each other... this thread is about development not for troll so just Focus on that... IF CM punjab is focused on Metro then PTI and IK is Focused on criticizing and conducting rallies
> 
> 
> for More watch this


pti already started tameer e school program
kindly google it first than criticize it
also check naya kpk thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> pti already started tameer e school program
> kindly google it first than criticize it
> also check naya kpk thread



Tameer-r-school i know asking for donations and after that will repair the schools


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project































*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project*_
_*
















































*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*World Bank will Finance Dasu Dam....*_





*1 of three proposed routes for Multan Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

bulbula said:


> Ajeeb harami qoum hai. Then why are they building bridge? Road should be enough



aqal se paidal, even dry river get water in the rainy season
you have never seen a bridge over a dry river?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

xyxmt said:


> aqal se paidal, even dry river get water in the rainy season
> you have never seen a bridge over a dry river?



joke tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

bulbula said:


> joke tha



LOL


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Credit: jan alam khan











*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Buildings u/c in Karachi*

Credit: @MWAhmed 










*Karachi Tower II + 42 flrs *

Credit: humza smart ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Golf City, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE | Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*
*































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE | Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*
*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project (Pindi Section)































*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project (Pindi Section)*_
_*






























*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*New Islamabad International Airport




*_









*Mareer chowk tunnel Rawalpindi*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Mega Co-operation G4 Karachi







*_


----------



## Edevelop

*Gwadar*






*G4, Karachi*

Credit: @MWAhmed 






*Tower II, Karachi*






*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Gilgit Baltistan*






*Green Project, Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Naluchi Cable Bridge, Muzaffarabad*

Credit: uzairakbar92 ssc


































*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi BRT*














Karachi Mass Transit Cell has engaged NESPAK for setting the Yellow Line in Karachi’s Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS). Nespak will do the project’s feasibility. *4 kms of the 26 kms corridor will be elevated in congested areas*. The project will cost (est) cost about Rs13 billion. About 148,000 persons will travel on the corridor daily. The figure will increase to 231,000 persons in 2030.

The project aims to cut traffic congestion in the city. Nespak has prepared the project’s preliminary design, engineering and environmental impact assessment.

The 26 km route stretches from Dawood Chowrangi in Landhi to Regal Chowk via Road 8,000 in Korangi Industrial Area, Korangi Road, Shahrah-e- Faisal (up to Nursery), Shahrah-e- Quaideen (up to Numaish), M A Jinnah Road and Preedy Street.

*Yellow Line is one of the six BRT corridors included in JICA Transport Master Plan, ‘Yellow Line’ study will cover technical, financial, economic, legal and environmental aspects plus Transaction Advisory Services. The project will be convertible to Light Rail Transit (LRT), , when demand exceeds BRT capacity.*

The project will give Karachi a high quality public transport system alleviating road congestion and substantially cut travel time with limited disturbance to the existing transport network.

Karachi to Get 4km Elevated Road

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Karachi BRT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi Mass Transit Cell has engaged NESPAK for setting the Yellow Line in Karachi’s Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS). Nespak will do the project’s feasibility. *4 kms of the 26 kms corridor will be elevated in congested areas*. The project will cost (est) cost about Rs13 billion. About 148,000 persons will travel on the corridor daily. The figure will increase to 231,000 persons in 2030.
> 
> The project aims to cut traffic congestion in the city. Nespak has prepared the project’s preliminary design, engineering and environmental impact assessment.
> 
> The 26 km route stretches from Dawood Chowrangi in Landhi to Regal Chowk via Road 8,000 in Korangi Industrial Area, Korangi Road, Shahrah-e- Faisal (up to Nursery), Shahrah-e- Quaideen (up to Numaish), M A Jinnah Road and Preedy Street.
> 
> *Yellow Line is one of the six BRT corridors included in JICA Transport Master Plan, ‘Yellow Line’ study will cover technical, financial, economic, legal and environmental aspects plus Transaction Advisory Services. The project will be convertible to Light Rail Transit (LRT), , when demand exceeds BRT capacity.*
> 
> The project will give Karachi a high quality public transport system alleviating road congestion and substantially cut travel time with limited disturbance to the existing transport network.
> 
> Karachi to Get 4km Elevated Road



Yellow by Sindh Gov Green with the help of Private partnership... and Blue will be build by Malik Riaz till Bahria to Tower... 3 Metro soon in Karachi+ Circular railway..... 

Blue Line Metro Karachi by Malik Riaz....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Credit: *Omi92 ssc*






















*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro*

Islamabad Side



















Rawalpindi Side:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*River Ravi Bridge, Qutab Shahana, Sahiwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE | Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*

















*Peshawar Mass Transit *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Some more pictures of Azaadi Chock






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Not exactly sure where this is but looks to be in Sind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipeline Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Kalma Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

cb4 said:


> Not exactly sure where this is but looks to be in Sind


Don't think it's Pakistan, cars are driving on the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*PROUD TO BE A PAKISTANI *
*Adidas Brazuca*




The *Adidas Brazuca* is the official match ball of the 2014 FIFA World Cup, which is being held in Brazil.[1][2][3] It is made by the company Adidas, a FIFA Partner and FIFA World Cup Official Match Ball supplier since 1970.[1][2][3] The ball was supplied for the world cup by Forward Sports of Sialkot, Pakistan.
*Production*
The Brazuca is produced in China [2] and Pakistan[9]. The original manufacturer is Taipei-based Long Way Enterprise who manufacture the ball in their subsidiary YaYork Plastic Products in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, China.[10] The company has been associated with production of Adidas balls since 1997.[2][11]

However Long Way was unable to meet the high demand for the ball.[12] A second supplier, Forward Sports (based in Sialkot, Pakistan), was brought in to help manufacture the ball.[9][13][14][15][15] Forward Sports, who have been associated with Adidas since 1995 and already supplied footballs for both the Champions League and the German Bundesliga,[6] were awarded the contract by Adidas at short notice after the original manufacturer in China failed to meet the demand[_citation needed_]. Over 42 million Brazuca balls were exported from Sialkot.[9]

Each ball is expected to be sold for around US$160.
Adidas Brazuca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muslimdaughter

nice


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock Lahore







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock Lahore*
*































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_ Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Project _

_*Pictures taken on 10th June 2014






























*_

*CDA approves three public welfare projects
*_Islamabad—Capital Development Authority Development Working Party (CDADWP) has approved three public welfare projects and allocation for these projects would be made in the current CDA budget.
The projects include construction of two under passes on Faisal Avenue between sectors G-7 and G-8, and sectors F-7 and F-8, construction of Citizens Facilitation Center in Sector G-7 and fixation of barbed wire / warning boards around CDA’s acquired land.
The work on these projects would start soon after the approval of the CDA’s budget for the financial year 2014-15.

The approval was granted in a meeting of CDA Development Working Party (CDA,DWP) held at CDA Headquarters on Tuesday. Chairman CDA, Maroof Afzal chaired the meeting. CDA Board Members and other relevant officials were also present during the meeting. The construction of two underpasses on Faisal Avenue between Sectors G-7, G-8 and Sector F-7 and F-8 Islamabad was approved during CDADWP’s meeting on Tuesday.

The estimated cost of the project is Rs.555.515 million. The completion time for the project is six months. The scheme shall be financed through CDA’s own resources.

The scheme comprising two underpasses i.e. to link sector G-8 with Sector G-7 at their corresponding major roads as per layout plan duly issued by the Director (TE&TP), CDA. Similarly, arrangements for Sector F-8 and F-7 on Faisal Avenue are also catered for in this scheme. CDADWP also approved the construction of Citizens Facilitation Center at Jasmine Road, Sector G-7/2, Islamabad in its meeting on Tuesday. The estimated cost of the project is Rs.71.195 million. The completion time for the project is six months. The scheme shall be financed through CDA’s own resources._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA Phase VIII Karachi































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi 































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Coca-Cola plans expansion in Pakistan*
By Reuters




- File photo
CAIRO: Coca-Cola Co expects to start production in five new factories in Egypt and Pakistan over the next 18 months, seeing double-digit percentage growth in sales for both markets this year, its Middle East and North Africa president told Reuters.

Pakistan will see three new plants open in the next 18 months in Karachi, Multan and Islamabad.

“We watch the needle in Pakistan and almost every month we red-line on what our capacity is,” Curt Ferguson said, adding that he expected sales growth of around 20 per cent in Pakistan this year. “We’re just scratching the surface there.”

On Egypt, which is desperate to attract foreign direct investment after three years of political and economic turmoil, he said: “Egypt is going to be one of our key anchor countries.” He cited the country’s large and growing population as a big positive.

As part of a $500 million investment plan announced for Egypt in March, Coca-Cola will start constructing a new juice plant in 6th of October city near Cairo next year in a joint $100m dollar project with Saudi Arabia’s Aujan Coca-Cola Beverages Company.

The $500m will be spent over the next three years, Ferguson said.

The beverage group is in talks to buy a plot of land between Cairo and Alexandria to build a plant for sparkling drinks and water which should go online next year, Ferguson added.

The rest of the $500m will be used to increase production at existing plants such as its concentrate factory in Cairo, the only one of its kind in the Middle East, and to cover capital spending. —Reuters

_Published in Dawn, June 19th, 2014_


----------



## SHAMK9

Emaar Launching Mira Oasis in Karachi, Abu Dhabi and Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Rail Ali Town Station (Orange Line) Proposed by MVA Asia*






*Lahore Road Network Plan*






*Gwadar Linkages*






*Peshawar Mass Transit Plan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Kacchi Canal Project (Balochistan-Punjab)*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi*






Credit: @MWAhmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro 
















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sialkot Airport 






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Azaadi Chock Lahore






DHA Multan Medical Center*_




*DHA Multan Shopping Center*









*DHA Multan Sports Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*One Constitution, Islamabad *

*





Emaar, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*M1 Motorway*














*District Chakwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*





*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*






















@MWAhmed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus U/C































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock Lahore






























Pakistan Railway to get 9 more Engines this week



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus U/C*
*



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus U/C*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA Haly Tower Lahore










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*





*




*

_____________________________________________________________________________
*
Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Near Pasu










Nasirabad, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan’s Sialkot International Airport expects three Gulf carriers and Turkish Airlines will start passenger operations from the airport in the next three months, chairman Muhammad Yaqub told Khaleej Times at the Airport Show, which concluded on Tuesday*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Client Punjab Highway Department

Project Name Overhead RLY X-ing Bahawalpur

Project Cost612.36 Million*_
_*


















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*The Arkadians, Karachi*

Credit: @MWAhmed 

*



*

*G4 Tower, Karachi*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Azaadi Chock Lahore
> View attachment 36156
> View attachment 36157
> View attachment 36158
> 
> *


You will end up crashing into someone if you followed those lane markings 

Welcome to the Club


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cloud_9 said:


> You will end up crashing into someone if you followed those lane markings
> 
> Welcome to the Club



what???


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*






*New Circular Road, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

cb4 said:


> *Azadi Chowk, Lahore*



It seems like Sharif bradran loves to copy others. Nawaz Sharif wants flag pole copied from India & Shahbaz Shareef copying Mustafa Kamal. When Mustafa Kamal build this KPT bridge he was criticized by whole country for wasting electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

American Pakistani said:


> It seems like Sharif bradran loves to copy others. Nawaz Sharif wants flag pole copied from India & Shahbaz Shareef copying Mustafa Kamal. When Mustafa Kamal build this KPT bridge he was criticized by whole country for wasting electricity.



Are choro yar phade ko agar copy bhi kia hai to achi baat hai competition to hona chahiye sirf mulk ka faida hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Renovation of Historic Buildings started in Laxmi Chowk, Lahore*






* Shalimar Chowk, Lahore*








American Pakistani said:


> It seems like Sharif bradran loves to copy others. Nawaz Sharif wants flag pole copied from India & Shahbaz Shareef copying Mustafa Kamal. When Mustafa Kamal build this KPT bridge he was criticized by whole country for wasting electricity.




Its a totally different structure man plus there are no cables and metro bus systems in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

dexter said:


> Are choro yar phade ko agar copy bhi kia hai to achi baat hai competition to hona chahiye sirf mulk ka faida hai



Fully agreed...but my intention was to show how two face can some people be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Muhammad Omar said:


> what???


You won't get it...not your fault


----------



## Edevelop

*From Ahsan Iqbal FB Page*

Work on Narowal Sports City spread over 46 acres is in full swing






New City Centre Narowal building ground breaking will take place on Sunday at old Kutchery site, which will house an educational complex for teaching school children scientific knowledge through audio and video material.






Design of international standard Gymnasium. On completion of project, national level games could be held. There will be a training institute to produce coaches for different sports.






This is design of the cricket stadium with capacity for 20,000 plus spectators in which national and international matches will be played. IA






Design of Narowal Sports City gate.






Today chaired meeting to approve design of UET campus in Narowal. This campus will be constructed over 200 acres of land with state of the art facilities. Construction is expected to start from next month IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*


























*Peshawar Morr, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

*



*

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*National Agricultural Research Center, Islamabad*






*Gwadar Port *(investment of billions from China coming soon)

pic taken by Ahsan Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

American Pakistani said:


> It seems like Sharif bradran loves to copy others. Nawaz Sharif wants flag pole copied from India &



Nothing copying, it was actually the design requirements, Due to lesser no. of support columns and pillars.



> Shahbaz Shareef copying Mustafa Kamal. When Mustafa Kamal build this KPT bridge he was criticized by whole country for wasting electricity.


KPT fly over was built by KPT itself. no role of Mustafa Kamal in that construction.


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*






*Pak China Economic Corridor*












> BEIJING- China has reportedly commissioned a "preliminary research study" to construct an international rail link connecting its province Xinjiang’s border to Pakistan.
> 
> China has allocated funds for preliminary research on building an international railway connecting Kashgar in Xinjiang with Pakistan's deep-sea Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea.
> 
> 
> "The 1,800-km China-Pakistan railway is planned to also pass through Islamabad and Karachi," Zhang said at the two-day International Seminar on the Silk Road Economic Belt.
> 
> "Although the cost of constructing the railway is expected to be high due to the hostile environment and complicated geographic conditions, the study of the project has already started," Zhang added whilst referring to recurring attacks carried out by extremist groups in Pakistan.
> 
> Xinjiang itself is in a restive state due to attacks by East Turkestan Islamic Movement (ETIM) militants within the province as well as in Beijing and other Chinese cities.
> 
> China and Pakistan have already signed a multi-billion-dollar deal to construct an Economic Corridor through AJK connecting Kashgar with Gwadar by improving the existing Karakorum road link, though analysts in China questioned its feasibility in view of present conditions.
> 
> According to Chinese officials, the new rail link, which runs through the Pamir Plateau and Karakorum mountains, will be one of the hardest to build.
> 
> China plans to build rail link to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Building Command Center for Islamabad Rawalpindi Metro Bus at Saddar*





*Stations of Islamabad Rawalpindi Metro Bus*









*UET lahore Narowal Campus design approved




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*





One Constitution Avenue Tower u/c on far right

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

The Azadi Chowk Interchange nearing its completion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Mass Transit*

Green Line BRT under construction
Other Lines part of future expansion. Form of Transport system yet to be decided.






*Lahore Mass Transit*

Green Line running BRT
Orange Line MRT construction between September and December this year
Blue and Violet Lines will be MRT
Feasibility study complete to run Monorail on Canal. Tenders will be out soon






*Peshawar Mass Transit*






Working on completing Feasibility studies


*Karachi Mass Transit
*
All Feasibility studies complete.
Construction of Yellow Line BRT next year
Construction of Circular Railway between next year and following year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Rawalpindi-Islamabad Mass Transit*
> 
> Green Line BRT under construction



From Taxila to G-15 there's no need for Blue MBS-2


----------



## ryzvonusef

Muhammad Omar said:


> From Taxila to G-15 there's no need for Blue MBS-2


This map is just a sample someone made on SSC based on some newspapers' "hearsay" about future expansion, that source was weak, it's unlikely it based on any actual government plans.

Original: skyscrapercity com / showthread . php ? t = 1639678 & page = 52


----------



## Edevelop

*Conservation of Walled City, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*The Centre, Karachi*

Credit: @MWAhmed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lakpass Tunnel *

*



*

* Construction of Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Bridge *

a. Br of 1.20 KM over Indus River will provide a direct route from Rahim Yar Khan to Kot Mithan.
b. Will link N-5 to N-55 on either side of river Indus.
c. Will provide an alternate route between Punjab and Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Newly inducted PIA AP-BLC Airbus A320 aircraft
Apparently these A320's will be fitted with Business Class seats.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus U/C































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus U/C*
*
















Multan Metro Bus




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro
> 
> View attachment 36767
> View attachment 36768
> View attachment 36769
> View attachment 36770
> View attachment 36771
> View attachment 36772
> View attachment 36773
> *



Its bus service or MRT?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kaku1 said:


> Its bus service or MRT?



Bus Service just like Lahore Metro Bus.. Metro Train will start in November in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Muhammad Omar said:


> Bus Service just like Lahore Metro Bus.. Metro Train will start in November in Lahore
> 
> View attachment 37071
> View attachment 37072
> View attachment 37073



Impressive. Elevated service for bus. BTW, why the turkish flag?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kaku1 said:


> Impressive. Elevated service for bus. BTW, why the turkish flag?



Because the metro bus system was built on the build–operate–transfer basis via the collaboration between the Punjab and the Turkish government.

The system was inaugurated by Punjab, Chief Minister, Mian Shahbaz Sharif on February 11, 2013, in a ceremony attended by Turkish Deputy Prime Minister Bekir Bozdağ, Prime Minister and PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif, as well as ambassadors from a number of other countries. The Mayor of Istanbul, Kadir Topbaş, also announced a gift of 100 buses.


----------



## kaku1

Muhammad Omar said:


> Because the metro bus system was built on the build–operate–transfer basis via the collaboration between the Punjab and the Turkish government.
> 
> The system was inaugurated by Punjab, Chief Minister, Mian Shahbaz Sharif on February 11, 2013, in a ceremony attended by Turkish Deputy Prime Minister Bekir Bozdağ, Prime Minister and PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif, as well as ambassadors from a number of other countries. The Mayor of Istanbul, Kadir Topbaş, also announced a gift of 100 buses.



But, bro,seriously. There is huge Japs investment in Delhi Metro, even firstly they transfer the Metro rolling stock technology to BHEL, India. But we didnt even used the Jap flag in India, why we do that. Its our country. 

Flying a turkish flag, i dont think there is any sense.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kaku1 said:


> But, bro,seriously. There is huge Japs investment in Delhi Metro, even firstly they transfer the Metro rolling stock technology to BHEL, India. But we didnt even used the Jap flag in India, why we do that. Its our country.
> 
> Flying a turkish flag, i dont think there is any sense.



The PM of Turkey and Mayor of Istanbul was there to inaugurate the Bus Service that's why flying a Turkish flag...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Muhammad Omar said:


> The PM of Turkey and Mayor of Istanbul was there to inaugurate the Bus Service that's why flying a Turkish flag...


hmmm, you traveled to Lahore Metro, hows the service?


----------



## Danish saleem

American Pakistani said:


> It seems like Sharif bradran loves to copy others. Nawaz Sharif wants flag pole copied from India & Shahbaz Shareef copying Mustafa Kamal. When Mustafa Kamal build this KPT bridge he was criticized by whole country for wasting electricity.


Asalam-o-alikum,

Brother KPT in Karachi was not built by Mustafa Kamal, that bridge was built by KPT, and that Bridge was announced & foundation stone was also laid down by Naimat ul Khan ! the finances of that bridge was provided by KPT on the request of Naimat ul khan! 

Danish


----------



## Pakistani E

I haven't gone through the whole thread (obviously), but can some learned member here inform me what the Pakistani government is doing in regards to diversifying the economy and industrialisation. I usually hear news about mega projects but never have I heard about anyone setting up any major industries or ideas about expanding our economy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Pakistani Exile said:


> I haven't gone through the whole thread (obviously), but can some learned member here inform me what the Pakistani government is doing in regards to diversifying the economy and industrialisation. I usually hear news about mega projects but never have I heard about anyone setting up any major industries or ideas about expanding our economy?


Asalam-o-alikum,

Brother from last 10 years or so, Pakistani Governments not investing in Industrial Sectors, Governments just making polices for establishing the Industries.

Danish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Danish saleem said:


> Asalam-o-alikum,
> 
> Brother from last 10 years or so, Pakistani Governments not investing in Industrial Sectors, Governments just making polices for establishing the Industries.
> 
> Danish



Wasalam, One of the best ways of expanding a fragile economy like ours is to expand in different sectors and not rely on our current agricultural base to create sustainable development and jobs. I want to see the government take an active role in pursuing the expansion into oil and gas extraction, setting up heavy industries and investing in the manufacturing sector. I am not a qualified economist, but one thing I have learned is that an economy is volatile if it relies too much on one aspect.

Our governments only seem to be able to come out with flamboyant policies but you never ever see the implementation of these so called economic policies. Actually, due to the stupid actions of our governments, our economy is actually going to start to shrink as we can't provide infrastructure for any growth.

Rant over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kaku1 said:


> hmmm, you traveled to Lahore Metro, hows the service?



No i never traveled in it but many of my friends did and said it was quite nice... i'ww travel in it when Islamabad Metro starts running


----------



## Men in Green

Do you guys have any information about Karachi Mass Transit ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Men in Green said:


> Do you guys have any information about Karachi Mass Transit ?



they said that karachi mass transit will be completed in present gov tenure yellow line metro will be made by Sindh Gov Green line will be made with private partnership Blue line will be made by Malik Riaz and Karachi circular railway will also start there's about 5 km land that need to cleared from encroachments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistani Exile said:


> I haven't gone through the whole thread (obviously), but can some learned member here inform me what the Pakistani government is doing in regards to diversifying the economy and industrialisation. I usually hear news about mega projects but never have I heard about anyone setting up any major industries or ideas about expanding our economy?



Actually I asked the similar question several times in this very thread. People think constructing few 30 storey buildings or few middle age bridges is development. Pick any Pakistani city...worst skylines, no modern bridges, no underground subway/transit system.

And yes no news on any industrialization or any plans to uplift the weak economy. It is such a shame that with 190Million people Pakistan's economy is just 300Billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Men in Green said:


> Do you guys have any information about Karachi Mass Transit ?



have a look on these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ryzvonusef

kaku1 said:


> Its bus service or MRT?


BRT, like the one you have in Ahmedabad, for example.



American Pakistani said:


> Actually I asked the similar question several times in this very thread. People think constructing few 30 storey buildings or few middle age bridges is development. Pick any Pakistani city...worst skylines, no modern bridges, no underground subway/transit system.
> 
> And yes no news on any industrialization or any plans to uplift the weak economy. It is such a shame that with 190Million people Pakistan's economy is just 300Billions.


I heard NS was making a textile park in Faisalabad, I guess that counts?


----------



## Edevelop

*New Outer Circular Road, Lahore*

Credit: Asad Iqbal Khokhar‎

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

Muhammad Omar said:


> have a look on these
> 
> View attachment 37097
> View attachment 37098
> View attachment 37099
> View attachment 37100
> View attachment 37101
> View attachment 37102


Only federal Gov. will implement it, other wise Sind gov has no interest to complete or even start this project.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

American Pakistani said:


> Actually I asked the similar question several times in this very thread. People think constructing few 30 storey buildings or few middle age bridges is development. Pick any Pakistani city...worst skylines, no modern bridges, no underground subway/transit system.
> 
> And yes no news on any industrialization or any plans to uplift the weak economy. It is such a shame that with 190Million people Pakistan's economy is just 300Billions.



You are spot on, my thoughts exactly. It is such a shame that some of our countrymen think building flyovers and running costly bus transit systems helps the economy. And then you have Nawaz Sharif saying he wants to see bullet trains, all the patwaris jump up and down at these ridiculous statements. Do they not understand the huge logistics problems that need to be tackled before such a project can even be planned. This is not even counting the fact that such a costly project would be probably economically unfeasible. There is no infrastructure in place.

I hope someone here can answer our questions, especially those who seem to jump to the defence of this government ( or any previous governments to be honest)....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Ziarat Residency






solar panels being installed in and around Peshawar






A newly-constructed irrigation canal in Balochistan






Phuleli Canal near Hyderabad






Avalanche Tunnel/Shelter at Subri near Muzaffarabad






A view of the 367-km 6-lane M2 Islamabad-Lahore Motorway 






Quetta-Taftan N-40 National Highway






Quetta-Dera Ismail Khan N-50 National Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Under-construction 2-lane Shahdadkot-Khuzdar section of 892-km Ratodero-Gwadar M-8 Motorway. M-8 Motorway is upgradable from 2 to 6 lanes as traffic increases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Outer Circular Road Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Palisades Apartments*
*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Azaadi Chock almost done



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I M Sikander

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Azaadi Chock almost done
> 
> View attachment 37167
> View attachment 37168
> View attachment 37169
> View attachment 37170
> View attachment 37171
> View attachment 37172
> *


Vow amazing guyz, the finish product looks stunning in night.
I think more trees and grass should be cultivated around this interchange to add beauty and make it environment friendly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Circular Road, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Qainchi










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Isb-Pindi Metro




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Laying foundation of Educational City Centre Complex Narowal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sukkur-Multan Section*

Approved by Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) today (03.07.2014):

(i) Construction of Sukkur-Multan section of Karachi-Lahore Motorway with rationalized cost of Rs. 259.353 billion.


Don't know if they will spend from PSDP or get a soft loan from china(as stated in NHA documents) for Sukkur-Multan section.

1. Section length is 387 km(Longest). And it will be completed by october 2017 (Sorce: PTV)

*ISbd-Pindi Metro bus*









*New Islamabad Int. Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CANTONMENT Serena Hotel & Business Complex Mixed Use 12 Fl U/C*

working on 9th floor (Ground floor + 2 big ceiling floors + 5 relatively normal ceiling floors completed)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI | The Centre*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Star Mall and Avari Hotel, Gujranwala*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Road shelter in Karakoram*

*





Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Emaar, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Trivoli Tower, Upper Mall, Lahore*










*Aml-e-Danish School, Lahore *
















*Qainchi Interchange, Lahore*










*Pedestrian Bridge, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Mor Interchange Islamabad
















*

_*BAHRIA TOWN Heritage Hotel Lahore*_
*












*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Solar PV in Pakistan: The meeco Group and Nishat Group sign PPA agreement on a 2.0 MWp solar installation on a shopping mall in Lahore*




Oursun Solar Power Ltd. (Lahore, Pakistan), a subsidiary joint venture company of the Swiss based meeco Group, and the Pakistani multinational Nishat Group have concluded an agreement for the supply of a total of up to 2,0 MWp of “sun2roof” solar photovoltaic (PV) installations for the future emporium mall in the framework of a Power Purchase Agreement (PPA).
The mall will be located in the Trade & Finance Centre at Johar Town near the Expo Centre in Lahore and will be the biggest custom-built shopping mall in the country covering a total area of 2.7 million square feet.

3.850 MWh of solar power per year
The construction of the mall has already commenced in 2013 and is expected to be completed in the fourth quarter of 2015. The installation of the sun2roof solar PV system is foreseen to be initiated in the third quarter of 2014 to be completed by the year end.
Nishat Group is one of the largest private employers with 30.000 employees in Pakistan. With the Emporium mall, one of its biggest real estate development projects so far, the company chose to go for clean / renewable energy source through Oursun with The meeco Group. The installation will make use of high quality European components and is expected to produce 3.850 MWh of solar power per year thus saving 331 tons of CO2 emissions.
“We are glad to cooperate with one of the biggest private companies in Pakistan and were chosen to contribute to such a considerable and ambitious project. We are confident that this will accelerate the business development and awareness of Oursun / The meeco Group in the renewable energy market in Pakistan and beyond the country. Furthermore, we are looking forward to further cooperation in a variety of projects with the Nishat Group in the near future”, stated the CEO of Oursun Solar Power Ltd.




*PROJECT SUMMARY*


*Location:* Lahore
*Cost of Works:* 3,150 Million
*Completion Date:* 2015
*Area:* 10,00,000 sft
*PROJECT CATEGORY*


Shopping Mall


----------



## CHARGER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595146943917927

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Gojal Hunza: *This tunnel is being built by a Chinese corporation in a bid to connect the two estranged ends of the Karakoram Highway several kilometers of which was destroyed by the 2010 Attabad landslide disaster and the resulting lake that inundated several villages upstream and left thousands of people homeless. Upon completion, this tunnel is expected to become a lifeline for the people of Gojal Valley who have remained stranded since 2010. The tunnel is also expected to attract tourists.






















Construction of Ayeenabad shishkat bridge and tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Credit: muhammad sohail anwar

*































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *New Islamabad Airport*
> 
> Credit: muhammad sohail anwar
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


exterior look to aala hai interior b acha ho bs


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*PIA AP-BLC A320 cabin view

You can see the actual carpet under the seats. A protective cloth in middle to protect the carpet*_






*Published on 27th June 2014*









*Published on 4th July 2014*






_*Parks and Horticultural Agency will construct a new park, including facilities for different sports and a swimming pool on both sides of Rawal Road. Civil Aviation Authority has given a NOC and Punjab Govt will provide funds for this project. *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Quetta Chaman road (Kozak) under construction from last 10 years*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=854760387884981




Quetta Chaman (Kozak) road under construction from last 10 years. In Last 10 years many times funding has been allocated to this road but all the times corrupt Ministers and officers have looted everything so far and the road is still under constitutions maybe for another 10 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

nomi007 said:


> *Quetta Chaman road (Kozak) under construction from last 10 years*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=854760387884981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quetta Chaman (Kozak) road under construction from last 10 years. In Last 10 years many times funding has been allocated to this road but all the times corrupt Ministers and officers have looted everything so far and the road is still under constitutions maybe for another 10 years?



Wtff, federal or province minister fault?


----------



## nomi007

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Wtff, federal or province minister fault?


both


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

nomi007 said:


> both



This project was approved couple of days ago.

''The meeting also approved the widening and improvement of the 250 km long Kalat-Quetta-Chaman Road section of National Highway N-25 with a revised cost of Rs19.2billion.''

Same road or the one in video is different?


----------



## Musalman

cb4 said:


>


Why are they making Lahore Multan motorway when M4 is supposed to be under construction from Faisalabad to Multan. Shouldn't they complete it first and join it with Karachi rather than make a new motorway from Multan to Lahore. 

Can anyone tell me the reasons? (Please the real reasons not the PTI PMLN bakwas)


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*University of Lahore*

*







*

*Harbanspura interchange*

*



*

*Shalimar interchange*

*





Arfa Tower, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway*

Credit: Moin Khan

















*Karachi Metro Bus*






*Lahore's Long Term Transport Plan*







*Pedestrian Underpass of Azadi Chowk, Lahore*






*New Islamabad Airport*






*Quaid e Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur*






*Sahiwal Coal Power Energy Plants*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall, Lahore*










*Liberty Roundabout, Lahore*






*Arfa Technology Park, Lahore*








*One Constitution, Islamabad*






*New Sind National Assembly*






*FAISALABAD:* The Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) is setting up a furniture city in its industrial zone where imported wood seasoning plants will be established to manufacture furniture of international standard.
“FIEDMC has joined hands with Swedish firm IKEA, one of the largest furniture manufacturing companies of the world, for its presence and assistance for the furniture city, which will lead to increase in exports from Pakistan,” said Amir Saleemi, Chief Operating Officer of FIEDMC, while talking to The Express Tribune.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Paradise Project, Rawalpindi-Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Subak Kharam (Rail Car)
Lahore - Rawalpindi - Lahore
AC Parlour - Super Delux - Fare: Rs.840*

Credit: Ahmad Naveed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Subak Kharam (Rail Car)
> Lahore - Rawalpindi - Lahore
> AC Parlour - Super Delux - Fare: Rs.840*
> 
> Credit: Ahmad Naveed



@cb4 Bht aala pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Ratodero – Gwadar 892 km 4 2018 Partially Operational/Under Construction
The M8 is being constructed by Pakistan's National Highway Authority. Construction of the M8 commenced on 15 October 2004
shame shame still incomplete and we are going to start another motorway


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*New Pics Of Azaadi Chowk*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Azaadi Chowk and Gulberg main Boulevard *_
















nomi007 said:


> Ratodero – Gwadar 892 km 4 2018 Partially Operational/Under Construction
> The M8 is being constructed by Pakistan's National Highway Authority. Construction of the M8 commenced on 15 October 2004
> shame shame still incomplete and we are going to start another motorway



that will be completed along with other part till Karachi... when you will not provide fund for the project what you expect the project will complete in time?? Musharaf and PPP did not look towards the Motarway it's only Nawaz who wants Motarway to complete... Stop criticizing and get some sense


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan Government planned to construct LNG terminal at Gwadar*





The government is considering constructing a Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) terminal at Gwadar Port in a bid to enhance the capacity for the storage of LNG in the country with the objective of replacing imports of the more expensive Furnace Oil (FO), it is learnt.

Top government officials have decided to build a LNG terminal at Gwadar Port, for which modalities are being finalised and would soon be announced. If the government constructs an LNG terminal in Gwadar with a total capacity of 1 BCFD of LNG it would cost $1 billion.

The government has allowed Elengy Terminal Pakistan Limited (ETPL) to start the construction of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) terminal at Port Qasim Karachi which would initially handle around 200Million Cubic Feet per Day (MMCFD) of LNG and has total capacity to handle 600 MMCFD of LNG.

According to a senior government official, Pakistan is going to begin talks with Qatar to finalise plans to import 3.5 million tons of LNG per year. According to the government officials, Pakistan is also considering importing up to 200 MMCFD of LNG from India via Wagah border, but India is offering a high price of $22 per MMBTU which compares unfavourably to the international price of around $17 per MMBTU. Pakistan has offered $18.5 to $19 per MMBTU to India which is importing the commodity at $14 per MMBTU.

Elengy was awarded a 15-year contract, which comes with servicing fees of $0.66 per MMBTU. According to the agreement, Elengy has 11 months following approval to build the terminal, the official said. In the second, the phase of construction, the complex would double its capacity to 400 MMCFD. Pakistan and Qatar signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for LNG imports in February 2012, but progress was slow due to disagreements over the gas price

*Micro Hydel stations on Canals is one of initiatives of kpk govt to meet the demand of electricity in the province. The model seen here is meant to cater for min electricity requirements of Households, the plants will be constructed all over the kpk *
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

PM RELEASE 55 BILLION FOR KARACHI METRO AND OTHER PROJECTS
BUT
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BUT IDPs K LEHE 17 BILLIONS NAI DAIN GE

i am really sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Trial-Run: 130 MW, Khan Khawar Hydel Power Project Starts Production.*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

*FINALLY COMPLETED *





*QUETTA: The Balochistan government has planned to inaugurate Ziarat Residency, the rest house used by Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah during his final days, on August 14 this year.*

Currently work is going on in full-swing on the reconstruction and restoration of Ziarat Residency which is spread over 8000 square feet.

Established by English Colonial rulers in 1861, the residency served as a resting place for the founding father of the nation. Located in the mountainous Ziarat valley, the residency is surrounded by thousands years old ancient juniper trees.

The treasured national monument located in the sleepy town of Ziarat was burnt to ashes when militants from the outlawed Baloch Liberation Army (BLA) carried out bomb attacks on June 15, 2013. So intense was the attack that the flames took days to be extinguished.

More than 50 labourers, engineers and other technical staff have been making hectic efforts for the last three months to ensure restoration and reconstruction of Quaid’s residency to its original shape.

“The inauguration would be done by president or prime minister on the Independence Day,” Ali Zaheer Hazara, the Additional Chief Secretary (Development) Balochistan told reporters on Tuesday.

It is worth noting that the government of Balochistan has turned down the support of the federal government and international donor agencies to restore the national monument. Instead, it made the most of its own resources and allocated Rs 140 million for the purpose.

“Today, the wooden roofing of the residency was completed,” Abdul Jabbar Kasi, an engineer from Communication and Works Department said.

“We made drafts and blueprints of the damaged parts of residency on butter paper and then we started working on the structure,” Kasi explained.

The wood of the residency was burnt during the attack while the stone structure was severely damaged. Further damage occurred when the fire fighters’ tried to control the raging fire.

“Only the iron survived in the attack. All woodwork was burned and stones damaged,” Kasi said.

To restore the house to its former glory, additional stone was brought in from Lahore and well-known experts were hired to rehabilitate the structure as close to the original as possible.

“Three types of wood is being used in the construction of residency,” Kasi informed, adding: “Almost 90 per cent of the residency was destroyed in the attack that lasted for hours.”

Security was beefed up in and around the residency in the aftermath of the June 2013 attack. More than 50 personnel of the Frontier Corps, police and Levies were deployed around the residency to avert any untoward incident. Similarly, pickets were established at all exit and entry points of Ziarat to ensure peace in the picturesque town located in north of Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

credit: jan alam khan






*Soft Wheel Train Service for Tourists in Muree*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

cb4 said:


> *Lahore*



How many parts of Lahore look like that?


----------



## Edevelop

save_ghenda said:


> How many parts of Lahore look like that?



Most of the pics you see are from different areas.

Including these ones as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

@nomi007 , Link please for your post above?


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *New Islamabad Airport*
> 
> *Soft Wheel Train Service for Tourists in Muree*



cleaning muree up would be a better option.......devastated with plastics !!!!!!!!


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*






























*M-2 Lahore-Islamabad Motorway*









*Malakand*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Train Orange Line*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Jacobabad Institute of Medical Sciences *


*





Karachi: Abbas town apartments and shops which were destroyed in bomb blast are now rebuilt and handed over to their owners
*
Before
*



*
After
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Peshawar*



















*Emporium Mall, Lahore*






*Rawalpindi Metro*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Peshawar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Emporium Mall, Lahore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rawalpindi Metro*



Masha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Astonishing hill resembling Quaid-e-Azam discovered in Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Route of Multan Metro 







Kashmir Highway Islamabad After Expansion




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*M-2*







*



*





*





New Islamabad Airport*

Islamabad






Singapore







Escalators being installed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Sustainable development of Walled City, Lahore*

Delhi Gate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

nomi007 said:


> *Astonishing hill resembling Quaid-e-Azam discovered in Islamabad*



I don't see it. We need something like this for Jinnah






I wonder how much it cost?
I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

CHARGER said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595146943917927


I think this video is recorded by a multirotor...some days ago i heard that multirotor are being used for supervision of rwd-isl metro bus project!


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Icon Tower & Hotel Tower, Karachi*






*One Constitution, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iioal malik

- 




A flyover on Qainchi for traffic coming from Walton road and willing to go towards Kalma chowk.








Food street




delhi gate lahore


----------



## Kabira

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 39290



What about Gujrat 

Anyway good news


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus 















Expansion of Lahore Metro Bus From Shahdra to Kala Shah Kaku







*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Bagh Ibne Qasim, Karachi*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*




New Islamabad Int Airport














*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Waste water Treatment Plant































*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Waste water Treatment Plant (pics Continued)*_
_*
























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*






*LTC Buses, Lahore*






*Lahore BRT*





*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Proposed Projects in KPK































*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Proposed KPK projects need new threads in economic section.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Proposed Projects in KPK*_
_*
























*_


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

*











*

*Shigar Road, Skardu*

*



*

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

*



*

*New Islamabad Airport*









*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*View of Clifton, Karachi*






*Dolmen, Karachi*






*Ocean Tower, Karachi*

@MWAhmed 

*



*


*Centre Point, Karachi*






*Shahrae Faisal, Karachi*

@MWAhmed 






*DHA, Karachi*

Credit: thewwb ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*PCB Stadium, Islamabad*

The PCB chief disclosed the plan of establishing a cricket stadium in Islamabad where all basic and international facilities would be provided to the visiting cricket teams. "The stadium will be fully secured having a five star hotel and a helipad to provide foolproof security to all touring teams. Though in our previous era, we could not initiate work on this project but this time, we are looking forward to work on it on emergency basis and complete it soon in an effort to revive international cricket in Pakistan."

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S.Y.A

any sort of new industries will be set up or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

cb4 said:


> *PCB Stadium, Islamabad*
> 
> The PCB chief disclosed the plan of establishing a cricket stadium in Islamabad where all basic and international facilities would be provided to the visiting cricket teams. "The stadium will be fully secured having a five star hotel and a helipad to provide foolproof security to all touring teams. Though in our previous era, we could not initiate work on this project but this time, we are looking forward to work on it on emergency basis and complete it soon in an effort to revive international cricket in Pakistan."
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Finally a stadium which look on par with western countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Thank God - Finally a stadium which is not named after a politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

Aeronaut said:


> Thank God - Finally a stadium which is not named after a politician.



everything named after benazir should have its name changed and kept after some leaders of the independence movement too. all PP managed to do was re-name everything to benazir abad, or benaziristan etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *PCB Stadium, Islamabad*
> 
> The PCB chief disclosed the plan of establishing a cricket stadium in Islamabad where all basic and international facilities would be provided to the visiting cricket teams. "The stadium will be fully secured *having a five star hotel* and a helipad to provide foolproof security to all touring teams. Though in our previous era, we could not initiate work on this project but this time, we are looking forward to work on it on emergency basis and complete it soon in an effort to revive international cricket in Pakistan."
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i guess the five star hotel is integrated into the stadium with helipads and swimming pools on top

wonder how would it feel to have people at the swimming pool whilst landing a chopper 

*that would be EPIC* !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Parking Area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Sheraton Golf Resort Hotel, Islamabad *





*



































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

cb4 said:


> *Sheraton Golf Resort Hotel, Islamabad *



where in ISB ???


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> where in ISB ???



located at Expressway from Islamabad to Murree

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro 































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaku1

cb4 said:


> *Rawalpindi Metro*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What is the actual cost of building a these type of BRT? Looks amazing.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kaku1 said:


> What is the actual cost of building a these type of BRT? Looks amazing.



Islamabad-Rawalpindi BRT cost 44 billion which includes Peshawar Mor Interchange on 9th Avenue in Islamabad 





another view of Peshawar Mor Interchange BRT will be underground 





Full map of Islamabad- Rawalpindi BRT/Metro Bus (Red Line is elevated in Pindi and Blue section is at grade in Islamabad)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ryzvonusef

kaku1 said:


> What is the actual cost of building a these type of BRT? Looks amazing.


Just to clarify, only half of it (in RWP) is above grade like this, in Islamabad, it's at grade, but reserved.


----------



## farhan_9909

Alot of infrastructure Projects

This is a Good sign as even construction boom also contribute to economic Growth rate


----------



## Kabira

farhan_9909 said:


> Alot of infrastructure Projects
> 
> This is a Good sign as even construction boom also contribute to economic Growth rate



Do you know anything about status of dozens projects proposed for KPK, in previous page?



kaku1 said:


> What is the actual cost of building a these type of BRT? Looks amazing.



For Islamabad-Rawalpindi Rs 44 billion which is $440 million.


----------



## kaku1

save_ghenda said:


> Do you know anything about status of dozens projects proposed for KPK, in previous page?
> 
> 
> 
> For Islamabad-Rawalpindi Rs 44 billion which is $440 million.


Thats huge money .BTW, BRT from Islamabad- Rawalpindi?? This is a highway or what?


----------



## Kabira

Its just me or Pak construction companies have become much better?


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

kaku1 said:


> What is the actual cost of building a these type of BRT? Looks amazing.



0.42 billion dollars


----------



## Edevelop

*Icon Tower, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Train *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Center Point, Karachi*

Real pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus*


----------



## defence_analyst

cb4 said:


> *Icon Tower, Karachi*



When did this start construction and when will be completed?


----------



## Edevelop

tilla_jogian said:


> When did this start construction and when will be completed?



It started in 2010. The pace of construction is going well.


----------



## defence_analyst

cb4 said:


> It started in 2010. The pace of construction is going well.



What happened to Lahore tower which if build could have been seen from Amristar?


----------



## Edevelop

tilla_jogian said:


> What happened to Lahore tower which if build could have been seen from Amristar?



on hold...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*
*












*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport*
*





















*


----------



## assassin123

karakoram highway....just amazing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Project | 969 MW*
*









*

*New Islamabad International Airport*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Zarina Mall Lahore*






*Lahore Waste Management Co.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Emporium Mall Lahore 


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus*


















*Azadi Chowk Lahore*


----------



## Edevelop

*M1*






*M2*










*GT Road*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lucky One Sales Center Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall, Lahore*


----------



## Edevelop

*Twin Towers at 5 k Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore by Landmark Consultants*










*Tulip Entertainment Village in Jehlum*










*City Center Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

The median station design proposed by NESPAK for elevated section of BRT Yellow Line Karachi has been approved by the client Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) recently. This design will enable the BRT service to operate without any hindrance from passengers while crossing/approaching the median side station.

In February 2014, KMC invited bids for pre-qualification of bidders/concessionaire for three separate components of the project i.e. infrastructure developer, bus operator, and ITS/fare collector. More than 20 bids were received, half of which were submitted by the international bidders from China, Turkey, Sweden, and UAE.

NESPAK has completed the preliminary engineering design drawings and feasibility report and is presently evaluating the pre-qualification documents submitted by the bidders. The pre-qualified bidders will be provided the Request for Proposal (RFP) document for which NESPAK has prepared the technical evaluation criteria and specifications.

The proposed BRT Yellow Line is a part of integrated Mass Transit Master Plan, which will interface with other proposed BRT lines at Singer Chowrangi (Brown Line), Kalapul (Karachi Circular Railway), Numaish (Green and Blue Line), and People's Roundabout (Red Line).

NESPAK along with the JV partners KPMG (Lead) and Mohsin Tayebaly & Co. won this project after competitive bidding earlier in January 2013. Bus Rapid Transit System, Yellow Line Karachi route stretches over approximately 26 kilometers between Dawood Chowrangi and Numaish Chowrangi and Regal Chowk via 8000 Road, Korangi Road and FTC Building. It is expected that the system will cater for 150,000 passengers per day initially, which will go up to 250,000 passengers per day. The project is estimated to cost about Rs. 14 billion, which will be completed on Public–Private Partnership Mode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

Cool, especially this ISB Airport is need of hour. Current Airport is very bad, and should be replaced with new international standard airport


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Fracker said:


> Cool, especially this ISB Airport is need of hour. Current Airport is very bad, and should be replaced with new international standard airport


it will be opened in 2016 i heard still expansion of road is left From Golra chowk Islamabad to new airport they expanded Kashmir Highway but some work left 90% is done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Self delete


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Rs 177.36 billion projects approved by CDWP*
UPCOMING PROJECTS | ADMIN | JULY 18, 2014 10:32 AM








The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) has approved/recommended as many as six development projects, costing Rs 177.36 billion, including a foreign exchange component of Rs 126.59 billion from all the four provinces. A meeting of the CDWP held with Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal in the chair at P, Block of Planning Commission Secretariat on Thursday, to discussed public sector development projects.

The meeting approved/recommended projects, which included Construction of Infrastructure for Power Park 6,600 Megawatt project at Gaddani (Balochistan), Greater Karachi Water Supply Scheme K-IV (Sindh), Kala Dhaka Area Development Project of Khyber Pakhtunkhawa (KP), Khyber Area Development Project (Khyber Pakhtunkhawa), Construction of 50-Bedded Hospital Including Hostels and other equipments at Pasni (Balochistan) and Red Chillies Processing Centre (Sindh).

The meeting recommended the Construction of Infrastructure for 6,600 Megawatt Pakistan Power Park Project at Gaddani, costing Rs 14.463 billion (15 percent funding by Government of Pakistan and 85 percent debt financing) aims at development of infrastructure facilities at Pakistan Power Park at Gaddani for establishing 10 x 660 Megawatt of imported coal fired power generation plants to The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec). The project will help in developing the infrastructure of Pakistan Power Park at Gaddani by installation of coal supply system, jetty head, cooling water facilities and several other installations.

The meeting approved in principle Kala Dhaka Area Development Project (Rs 1700.968 million) and Khyber Area Development Project (Rs 1235.53 million) of Narcotics Control Division aims at supporting rural transformation and promotion of legitimate agricultural activities and enhancement of mobility through construction of roads in select areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhawa.

The CDWP approved construction of 50-bed hospital in Pasni area of Balochistan, costing Rs 440.9 million that will provide hostels, residential accommodation, medical equipment, ambulances and other vehicles at the hospital which will help in providing modern health facilities to the people of Balochistan in principle. The CDWP also approved Red Chillies Processing Centre (RCPC) project of Industries and Production Division, costing Rs 244.7 million located in Umerkot District of Sindh envisaging adaptation of innovative drying techniques, which will reduce the moisture content of the fresh chillies and also dehydration of onions and garlic helping in adding value to finished products.

The meeting approved Balochistan Nutrition Programme for Mothers and Children of Government of Balochistan, costing Rs 1,492.62 million that will achieve the objective of ensuring availability of infant and young child feeding (IYCF) and community-based management of severe including acute malnutrition (CMAM) services. Ahsan Iqbal said that distribution network and transmission lines of electricity projects must be upgraded and augmented to cater the additional generation due to upcoming mega projects.

While discussing the Greater Karachi Water Supply Scheme (K-IV) (Phase-I), the Minister informed the house that financial share of the federal government in the project has been raised from one-third to half in compliance of Prime Minister of Pakistan’s commitment during his recent visit to Karachi. The Minister said that some people blame federal government of interfering in provincial matters. He added that the federal government interferes but in a positive manner like in this project. He also sought assurance from provincial authorities regarding availability of water at the project site and directed the authorities to provide clean drinking water to the people of Karachi on urgent basis.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad Int Airport 































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad Int Airport *
*






























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad Int Airport *
*












*

* Heritage Hotel Bahria Town Lahore.










*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Construction of Signal free junction at Khaira*_
_*
















*_

_*Roundabout bridge for pedestrians & bikes









*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*











*Rawalpindi Metro*






*One Constitution, Islamabad*






*The Centaurus, Islamabad*






*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport...*





*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Proposed Multan Metro route*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Interesting, when will the construction complete? More details please. 

I hope PCB will construct more stadiums in Karachi and other provinces. 



cb4 said:


> *PCB Stadium, Islamabad*
> 
> The PCB chief disclosed the plan of establishing a cricket stadium in Islamabad where all basic and international facilities would be provided to the visiting cricket teams. "The stadium will be fully secured having a five star hotel and a helipad to provide foolproof security to all touring teams. Though in our previous era, we could not initiate work on this project but this time, we are looking forward to work on it on emergency basis and complete it soon in an effort to revive international cricket in Pakistan."
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Edevelop

*A National Railway Line*






*Rawalpindi Railway Yard*






*Faisalabad Train Station*










*Golra Sharif Train Station*






*Attock Khurd Train Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*A stadium in Mingora*






*View of Muzaffarabad City*






*Road to Shimla Hill, Abbottabad*






*Bridges in G.B*














*Road to Batkhela*






*Shiger Road, Skardu*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Gold Crest, Islamabad*






*Jail chowrangi, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*N-50 National Highway (Quetta-Zhob-Dera Ismail Khan)*

*





M1 (Islamabad-Peshawar Motorway)*






*Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammaad Khan

S.Y.A said:


> everything named after benazir should have its name changed and kept after some leaders of the independence movement too. all PP managed to do was re-name everything to benazir abad, or benaziristan etc etc


Couldn't agree with you more..!! PP just want people to remember benazir so that they still keep a little solidarity.

Does anyone know anything about the Bab-e-Pakistan in Lahore which was worth 3 billion dollars?


----------



## Hammaad Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Proposed Multan Metro route*



They Again changed the route hmmm



Hammaad Khan said:


>



Posted way back


----------



## kaku1

cb4 said:


>


Beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

None of the Noon wala answered me about the Karachi Lahore motorway.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Musalman said:


> None of the Noon wala answered me about the Karachi Lahore motorway.



What do you wanna know about Lahore Karachi Motorway??


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Sukkur-Multan section of KLM worth Rs 259.35 billion*
OPPORTUNITIES | ADMIN | JULY 4, 2014 9:36 AM





Executive Committee of National Economic Council chaired by the Finance Minister Ishaq Dar has approved 12 projects worth Rs 440 billion, including Rs 259.353 billion for the construction of Sukkur-Multan section of Karachi-Lahore Motorway (KLM). An official said that some additional projects, which were not on the agenda, were also taken up by the meeting.

The ECNEC approved Rs 6.499 billion for the acquisition of land for establishment of free trade zone at Gwadar. The meeting was told that 2281 acres of land would be acquired for the establishment of a free trade zone at the Gwadar port; out of which 1627 acres of land would be acquired from private land owners. The Finance Minister directed that Planning Development and Reform Division should monitor physical progress as well as the results that these projects envisaged to achieve.

Dar said that submission of the PC-4 must be a regular exercise. The meeting was informed that 10 percent cost of Karachi-Lahore Motorway (KLM) Project”s construction of Sukkur-Multan section (387 km) would be provided through Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) and the rest of cost would come as credit financing through government of China. The project will be completed by 2017; its executing agency is NHA. The project envisages construction of a 387 km-long, six-lanes Sukkur-Multan section of 1148 km Karachi-Lahore Motorway, including the construction of bridges, interchanges, nullahs etc.

The ECNEC also approved the project for land acquisition, affected properties” compensation and relocation of utilities for construction of 959km Karachi-Lahore Motorway (KLM) with a rationalised cost of Rs 51 billion. The ECNEC approved the raising of Balochistan Constabulary project at a rationalized cost of Rs 5.146 billion with an FEC (Foreign Exchange Component) of Rs 200 million to assist police and district administration in maintenance of law and order in Balochistan by recruiting 6,000 additional personnel and merging 4,000 reserve police men to make 10,000-strong force of Balochistan constabulary.

*9,700 projects completed by ERRA for Earthquake affectees*
OPPORTUNITIES | ADMIN | JULY 7, 2014 7:23 AM




The Earthquake Reconstruction and Rehabilitation Authority (ERRA) has so far completed 0.6 million houses and around 9,700 other projects to facilitate quake-hit communities of 2005 earthquake.
These were completed out of total 14,513 projects planned for rehabilitation of affected persons.
ERRA sources said currently over 3,100 projects are under various stages of construction whereas about 1700 projects have not yet been launched due to funds shortage. It has been decided that projects having progress of more than 50 percent should be assigned priority.
The sources said the funds allocated by government of Pakistan were Rs.98.24 billion of which Rs. 59.48 billion were spent by foreign donors and sponsors on their projects and added ERRA facilitated and monitored their completion.
Moreover, in Rural Housing Programme international consortium provided Rs. 76 billion for reconstruction of about 600,000 houses as the funds utilization was under their supervision.
The success of the Programme was recognized by United Nations through prestigious Sasakawa Award.
The sources said the ERRA is holding ISO certification for the transparency of functioning and systems.

*KPK review Rs81bn NHA projects in progress*
OPPORTUNITIES | ADMIN | JUNE 20, 2014 10:17 AM




Federal Minister for Communications Dr. Arbab Alamgir Khan Khalil has said that work on construction projects worth 81 billion rupees is going on under NHA in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

He said that the country’s economy depends much on the commercial traffic plying on these roads and 260.000 kilometers of the highways network is under the NHA.

He expressed these views in his introductory remarks during a high level meeting, chaired by Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Barrister Syed Masood Kausar, convened to review ongoing development projects under NHA in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The meeting was also attended by Chairman NHA Syed Muhammad Ali Gardezi, Additional Secretary Communications Amjad Nazeer, Provincial Secretary C&W Zahid Arif, concerned officials of NHA and representatives of the provincial government.

Arbab Alamgir Khan told the Governor KP that out of these important construction projects, the Luwari Tunnel is the most important which will be completed with a sum of Rs18 billion and 43 % of these projects have already been completed, whereas for the rest of the projects, the Prime Minister has approved Rs2 billion more.

The Minister said that the 32-km long Peshawar Northern Bypass will be completed with a sum of Rs19 billion and its first phase will be opened for traffic in April this year.

He also told that Khushalgarh Bridge will be completed with a cost of Rs1.5 billion and similarly, Mansehra-Burhan Expressway will cost a huge sum of 45 billion rupees; work on its first phase is ongoing and this is being constructed with the aid of Asian Development Bank.

He said that payment under land acquisition has already been made to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government, however, we need another 500 million rupees for this project, he said.

The Federal Minister categorically denied the impression that any funds allocated for projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have been shifted to any other province and said that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been given its due share of funds under the Public Sector Development Program.

Arbab Alamgir Khan said that the Ministry of Communications is planning a number of other development projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

On this occasion, the Governor KP Barrister Syed Masood Kausar, while talking to the participants, appreciated the efforts of Arbab Alamgir Khan in ensuring completion of development projects in the country in general and in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in particular and said that Arbab Alamgir Khan is the only Minister who is making hectic efforts for completion of all these projects in time.

The Chairman told the Governor that the Peshawar-Torkham Highway is being constructed with a sum of 4 billion rupees. The Chairman told the Governor that works on 11 mega projects is going on in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

*Multan International Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Naluchi Bridge, Muzafarrabad*

Inauguration will be on August 10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Qainchi Lahore *_
_*












*_

*Second shipment of 20 rail engines arrive Karachi seaport*

KARACHI: *The second shipment of twenty railway engines for Pakistan Railways has been unloaded at the seaport here,* Geo News reported.

Railway officials told that in all 58 railway engines were purchased from China, whose second shipment has now arrived in Pakistan. *Officials said that out of the 20 engines 18 have already been unloaded from the ship on the rail track.*

Following completion of the legal formalities at the port, Railways department would get the engines cleared and acquire its possession within two/three days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

everything is tyota
how many car companies u guys have their??
i guess tyota is a boom over pakistani market
do u guys have refurbished option like bangladesh or all are new?


btw @Topic nice pics i sea good development going on there  new airport and metro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Renovated Mehran Park, Hyderabad*

Credit: AftabSolangi ssc










*Danyor bridge, Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Roads in Islamabad*











*Kalma Chowk, Lahore*






*Dadar Valley, Mansehra*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

danish_vij said:


> everything is tyota
> how many car companies u guys have their??
> i guess tyota is a boom over pakistani market
> do u guys have refurbished option like bangladesh or all are new?
> 
> 
> btw @Topic nice pics i sea good development going on there  new airport and metro



yupe there are many Toyota running here as well as Suzuki.. Toyota Honda and Suzuki assembles in Pakistan watch 
Indus Motors Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Honda | Pakistan | About Us | Honda in Pakistan

Pak Suzuki Motors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



danish_vij said:


> everything is tyota
> how many car companies u guys have their??
> i guess tyota is a boom over pakistani market
> do u guys have refurbished option like bangladesh or all are new?
> 
> 
> btw @Topic nice pics i sea good development going on there  new airport and metro



Pakistan is an emerging market for automobiles and automotive parts offers immense business and investment



opportunities. The total contribution of Auto industry to GDP in 2007 is 2.8% which is likely to increase up to 5.6% in the next 5 years. Total gross sales of automobiles in Pakistan were Rs.214billion in 2006-07 or $2.67 billion. The industry paid Rs.63 billion cumulative taxes in 2007-08 that the government has levied on automobiles.There are 500 auto-parts manufacturers in the country that supply parts to original equipment manufacturers (PAMA members). Auto sector presently, contributes 16% to the manufacturing sector which also is expected to increase 25% in the next 7 years, as compared to 6.7 percent during 2001-02.Vehicles’ manufacturers directly employ over 192,000 people with a total investment of over $ 1.5 billion. Currently, there are around 82 vehicles’ assemblers in the industry producing passengers cars, light commercial vehicles, trucks, buses, tractors and 2/3 wheelers. The auto policy is geared up to make an investment of $ 4.09 billion in the next five years thus, making a target of half a million cars per annum achievable.


Government of Pakistan had undertaken two major initiatives in the form of National Trade Corridor Improvement Program (NTCIP) and Auto Industry Development Program (AIDP) for the development of the automotive industry in Pakistan.

Engineering Development Board (EDB) is actively implementing the AIDP to increase the GDP contribution of the automotive sector to 5.6%, boost car production capacity to half a million units as well as attract an investment of US$ 3 billion and reach an auto export target of US$ 650 million.

Automotive engineering is a driving force of large scale manufacturing, contributing US$ 3.6 billion to the national economy and engaging over 192,000 people in direct employment.

The Auto parts manufacturing is $ 0.96 billion per annum. The demand for auto parts is highest in the motor cycle industry which is 60%, then is for cars which constitutes to 22% and the rest 18% is consumed by trucks, buses & tractors. This demand is met by Imports which caters 22% while the remaining 78% is supplied by the local manufacturers.

Due to the increase in demand for sophisticated machinery, the government has allowed duty free import of raw 





Honda Civic

material, sub components, components assemblies for manufacturers & assemblers. Total import bill of machinery stands at $2.195 billion in the current fiscal year of 2007-08 which is 12.77% higher than that of the preceding year.

The impressive growth in the machine tools and automation sector is directly proportional to the growth of the automotive industry which has become the fastest growing industry of Pakistan and contributes $3.6 billion annually to the country’s GDP.

The aftermarket for spares has also witnessed immense expansion over the same period, with imported parts playing an important role in meeting local demand. The spare parts market is given further impetus by a total vehicle population of approximately 5.4 million

Pakistan has the second highest number of CNG-powered vehicles in the world with more than 1.55 million cars and passenger buses, constituting 24% of total vehicles in Pakistan with improved fuel efficiency and conforming to the latest environment regulations.

According to Government Board of Investment,

*Automotive Industry No of UnitsNumber2001-022002-032003-042004-052005-062006-072007-082007-08*
Cars5164,00040,60162,89399,263126,817160,642176,016164,71084,308
Jeeps2------3,2981,590932
Light Vehicles432,5008,49112,17414,08923,61329,58119,67221,354
Trucks517,5001,1411,9542,0223,2044,5184,4104,9933,135
Buses53,90010991,3401,3801,7628259931,146662
Tractors350,00024,33126,50136,10343,74649,43954,61053,60759,968
Motor Cycles55733,000133,334176,591327,446571,145744,875839,2241,057,751493,592

*VISION 2012: The Future of Pakistan Auto Industry*

*Product2007-8VISION 2012*
Cars (nos.)164,710500,000
2 wheelers1.06 million1.7 million
Investment (Billion)98225
Contribution to GDP (%)2.85.6
Contribution to manufacturing sector (%)1625
Direct Employment192,000500,000
Gross sales turn over (Billion)214600

*Decline in Sales and Revenue*

Unfortunately, the recent downward trend in auto sales (cars + LCVs) continued as auto sales stood at 27,034 units for July-September 2008, showing a decline of 44 percent year-on-year, the data released by Pakistan Automobiles Manufacturers Association (PAMA) shows. (Link) 

Automobile grew from 2001-2007, the industry and the government of Pakistan fixed a target of over half million units’ production by the year 2011-12 that now seems out of reach. The industry slightly fell short to achieve the targeted productions in 2006-07 when 1,95,688 cars were manufactured against a target of 2,26,620 units. However, there was some growth in production that year. In 2007-08 the production declined to 1,87,634 units against a projected target of 2,66,543 units. In the current fiscal year they said the production is expected to decline to 1,50,107 units that are half the projected target of 3,13,486 units.

Despite an additional levy of 5 per cent excise duty, the revenues from automobile sector would decline by over 25 per cent this year due to declining demand. The industry paid Rs.63 billion cumulative taxes that the government has levied on automobiles. This year, despite additional duty the sector would hardly contribute Rs50 billion in the national exchequer.
*Automobile Manufacturers and Vendors concerns*
Automobile manufacturers and auto-parts’ vendors have warned the government that despite an additional levy of 5





Chevrolet Assembly Port Qasim

per cent excise duty, the revenues from automobile sector would decline by over 25 per cent this year due to declining demand.

The Pakistan Association of Auto Parts and Accessories Manufacturers (PAAPAM) and Pakistan Automobile Manufacturers Association (PAMA) in a joint presentation have suggested various steps that should be taken by the government to arrest the slowdown in sales. The two associations appealed to the government to withdraw the 5 per cent excise duty on cars and impose a ban on import of used parts instead of allowing their import after imposing 30 per cent redemption duty.

They asked the government to place stringent checks on auto-parts imported commercially or as semi knock out kits. They proposed the introduction of non-tariff measures to curb the import of parts that are being manufactured in Pakistan. They pointed out that the 50 per cent duty has failed to stop the import of these parts as the import prices are easily manipulated by the importers. Moreover, import under SRO 63 attracting 50 per cent duty should not be allowed under FBR’s CARE system. They have also appealed for special incentives for the auto sector including lower mark-up on loans and a waiver of 35 per cent L/C margin.

The two associations pointed out that investment in the automobile sector has frozen at Rs98 billion and is expected to remain at the same level by 2011-12.

*Honda Atlas Cars Pakistan Ltd*

Honda Atlas Cars Pakistan Limited is a joint venture between Honda Motor Company Limited Japan, and the Atlas



Group of Companies, Pakistan. The company was incorporated on November 1992 and joint venture agreement was signed on August 1993. The ground breaking ceremony was held on April 17, 1993 and within a record time of 11 months, construction and erection of machinery was completed. The first car rolled off the assembly line on May 26, 1994. Official inauguration was done by President of Pakistan, Sardar Farooq Ahmad Khan Leghari. Mr Kawamoto, President of Honda Motor Company Limited Japan was also present to grace the occasion. The company is listed on Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad Stock Exchanges. In July 1994, car bookings started at six dealerships in Karachi, Lahore, and Islamabad. Since then the Dealerships Network has expanded and now the company has sixteen 3S (Sales, Service and Spare Parts) and thirty 2S (Service and Spare Parts) Pitstops network in all major cities of Pakistan. Since the commencement of production in 1994, the company has produced and sold more than 150,000 cars till Oct, 2008. All dealerships are constructed in accordance with the standards defined by Honda World over. 

*Indus Motor Company*

Indus Motor Company (IMC) is a joint venture between the House of Habib, Toyota Motor Corporation Japan (TMC), Daihatsu Motor Company Ltdvehicles in Pakistan through its dealership network. The company was incorporated in Pakistan as a public limited company in December 1989 and started commercial production in May 1993. The shares of company are quoted on the stock exchanges of Pakistan. Toyota Motor Corporation and Toyota Tsusho Corporation have 25 % stake in the company equity. IMC’s production facilities are located at Port Bin Qasim Industrial Zone near Karachi in an area measuring over 105 acres. Indus Motor company’s plant is the only manufacturing site in the world where both Toyota and Daihatsu brands are being manufactured. IMC’s Product line includes 6 variants of the newly introduced Toyota Corolla, Toyota Hilux Single Cabin 4×2 and 4 versions of Daihatsu Cuore.





Altis

Toyota Tsusho Corporation Japan (TTC) for assembling, progressive manufacturing and marketing of Toyota vehicles in Pakistan since July 01, 1990. IMC is engaged in sole distributorship of Toyota.

*Pak Suzuki Motor Company*

Pak Suzuki Motor Company Ltd (PSMCL), established as a joint venture between Suzuki Motor Corporation of Japan (SMC) and Pakistan Automobile Corporation (PACO) Govt. of Pakistan in 1983. Started commercial operations with production (S.O.P.) of Suzuki FX in 1984. In 1992, started production of MARGALLA at new Plant. In 1997, started production of 1300cc BALENO replacing Margalla. In 2001, launched the CNG version of MEHRAN, RAVI and BOLAN. By 2005 capacity expansion up to 80,000 vehicles per year were completed. In 2006, capacity expansion up to 120,000 vehicles per year was completed and production of 1300cc/1600cc car LIANA and BALENO commenced. In 2007, the third



phases of capacity expansion up to 150,000 vehicles per year were completed. Amalgamation of Suzuki Motorcycle Pakistan Ltd into Pak Suzuki Motor Company Ltd took place and new land of 120 acres was acquired for further expansion adjacent to current plant. In 2008, the company started exporting Suzuki LIANA to Bangladesh. Pak Suzuki acquired a land of 25.22 acres at Lahore for setting up PDI centre, Spare Parts Ware-house, Regional Office and other related facilities.

*Nexus Automotive*

Chevrolets were sold in Pakistan well into the 1970s, after which the automotive regime was changed and Chevrolet



gradually withdrew to its home market in the United States. In 2004, after an absence of three decades, Chevrolet was re-introduced in Pakistan. Once again, a global brand with a product line-up suited to developing markets such as Pakistan, Chevrolet has made a successful return to the country. Working with Nexus Automotive, General Motors’ partner in Pakistan , Chevrolet can once again be seen on roads all over the country. Today, Nexus Automotive assembles the 1000cc Chevrolet Joy at Port Qasim (Sindh), and imports a broader line-up of cars, including Aveo, Optra, and Colorado (coming soon) from the General Motors global network.

*Al-Ghazi Tractors*

Al-Ghazi Tractors Limited (AGTL) was incorporated in 1983. In 1991 the project was offered for privatization, and





Al Ghazi Tractors

acquired by Al-Futtaim Group of Dubai who took over the management control of AGTL in December 1991. Ever since AGTL is a case study of rollicking corporate success. 50.02% shares of the company are held by Al-Futtaim Industries Co. LLC and 43.17% shares are held by CNH Global NV, with whom Al-Ghazi Tractors Limited has signed an Industrial Collaboration Agreement for manufacture of New Holland brand tractors. The Agreement is valid till April 2016. With expansions carried out in 2005, the plant is now capable of producing 30,000+ tractors per year in a single shift – the most enduring competitive edge being the quality of our tractors, which are robust
and sturdy and carry a local content as high as 92%. AGTL was the first automobile company in Pakistan to earn the ISO-9002 Certificate.

*Dewan Motors*

Dewan Farooque Motors Limited has one of the most advanced automobile assembly plants of South Asia. Located at





Dewan Motors

Dewan City, Sujawal, Thatta, with a total project cost of Rs. 1.8 billion, the plant is built on an area of 42,000 square meters. Selection of the site reflects the commitment of Dewan Group towards building of a prosperous Pakistan and its contribution to national wealth. The project has provided direct employment to over 700 personnel. The plant is the first automobile manufacturing unit in Pakistan to be independently invested by 100% Pakistani investors. The annual capacity of the plant is 10,000 units on a single shift basis. The groundbreaking ceremony for the plant was held in June 1999, and the first Kia Classic rolled-out in a record time of six months. Today the modern state-of-the-art plant is rolling-out cars every day. This is the first and only automobile assembly plant in Pakistan with state of art robotic equipment. Dewan Farooque Motors Limited has technical collaboration and license agreements with the following Korean companies:
Hyundai Motor Company – December 25th 1998
Kia Motors Corporation – July 27th 1999

*Ghandhara Industries*

The Ghandhara Industries Limited is a public limited company quoted on the Stock Exchanges and registered under the Companies Act, 1913 (now companies Ordinance, 1984). It was established in Karachi by General Motors Overseas Distribution Corporation U.S.A. in 1963 Lt. Gen. M. Habibullah Khan Khattak acquired these facilities from General Motors and renamed it Ghandhara Industries Limited. The Government of Pakistan nationalized Ghandhara Industries Limited in 1972 and renamed it National Motors Limited. In 1992 M/s. Bibojee Services (Pvt) ltd. acquired it under Privatization Policy of the Government, and adopted its original name Ghandhara Industries Limited w.e.f. 27-11-1999. The major business activities of the company comprise of progressive manufacture, assembly and marketing Isuzu truck and bus chassis and fabrication of Bus and Load bodies. Ghandhara industries Ltd have a product range of ISUZU medium-duty vehicles (F-Series) & light-duty Vehicles (N-Seies) in Pakistan.

*Hino-Pak Motors Ltd*

Hino Motors Japan and Toyota Tsusho Corporation in collaboration with Al-Futtaim Group of UAE and PACO Pakistan formed Hinopak Motors Limited in 1986. In 1998, Hino Motors Ltd., and Toyota Tsusho Corporation obtained majority shareholding in the company after disinvestments by the other two founding sponsors.

*Adam Motor Company*

We would do great injustice if we fail to mention, the only large scale effort made by a Pakistani to achieve what others



failed to implement or even envision.Mr.Feroz Khan, founder of the Adam Motor Company, Ltd*.* was an automobile assembler based in Karachi, Pakistan. They were notable for producing the _Revo_, which was Pakistan’s first homegrown company to assemble a decent car. Together with styler Mehmood Hussain, Chief Engineer N. A. Salmi and two fresh graduates from NED, Khan designed and manufactured Pakistan’s first car. In fact, Khan invested in the latest software programs to train his team using Computer Aided Design (CAD) and Computer Aided Manufacturing (CAM). Khan is also Chairman and CEO of Omar Jibran Engineering Industries and has twice been Chairman of Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts and Accessories Manufacturers. All their vehicles used Made in China components due to lack of a modern manufacturing industry in Pakistan. Initially Adam Motor was involved in assembling cheap Made in China light trucks, followed by a Made in China four-wheel drive off-road vehicle. Later they started manufacturing the Revo. The 800CC version of the Revo costs Rs. 269,000 (about $4,500) and the 1050 model is Rs. 369,000 (about $6,200). The Revo has also been built in accordance with EU safety regulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Center Point, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Naluchi Bridge, Muzaffarabad*






*Parking plaza, Allama Iqbal town, Lahore*



> Lahore August 03, 2014: Open auction of 10 shops of Parking Plaza at Moon Market, Allama Iqbal Town and 18 commercial as well as residential plot of different housing schemes of Lahore Development Authority will be held tomorrow (on 05 August 2014) at LDA Community Centre, 239-A New Muslim Town, at 10:00 A.M.
> 
> A total of 67 shops have been constructed in this 10 storey parking plaza where two floors have been exclusively reserved for shopping purpose. It can accommodate 400 vehicles and 500 bikes at a time. A rooftop restaurant will also be constructed which will offer a bird’s eye view of the surroundings.
> 
> The plots to be auctioned by LDA are situated in Gujjar Pura, Mustafa Town and Sabazazar and Fruit and Vegetable Market Allama Iqbal Town.








*Nishat Hotel, Lahore*

Credit: Ahmed Rashid Ahmed ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MUZAFFARABAD | Naluchi Cable Stayed Bridge *
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Qainchi



















*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Qainchi



















*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad Rawalpindi Metro




























*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad Rawalpindi Metro*_
_*






























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Mega G4 Co Karachi
















Bahria Tower Karachi



*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan BRT Project*

Photo Credit: Sparkingway SSC

Project Consultant: Osmani & Company Pvt Ltd in association with ADK, Consulting Engineers, S.A









*At-Grade Sation*






*Elevated Station*






*Station Layout*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Chinese experts connect Neelum-Jhelum*



> ISLAMABAD: In a landmark development on Neelum Jhelum Dam project, Chinese experts on Monday connected the 10 kilometers long under ground tunnel coming from Jhelum river side with the tunnel connecting the power house with almost 100 percent perfection.
> 
> These experts completed the gigantic task of connecting the two tunnels with precision (only with minor difference of 6 centimeters) and celebrated the occasion with pride.The Chief Executive of Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project company, Gen (R) Mohammad Zubair, when contacted, confirmed that it was a great milestone in the history of the project.
> 
> It speaks about the Chinese geologists’ expertise is touching new hights and they are working here day and night to complete the state-of-art project which is of paramount importance.“We have crossed the Jehlum river bed through the completion of underneath 10 Kilometer long tunnel and connected with Addit-5 (tunnel connecting with power house), the CEO said.
> 
> “The precision connection of the two tunnels gains significance if kept in view the case of just 8.5 Kilometers Lowari tunnel. When the said small tunnel was dug from both sides and at the time of connection there was a huge difference of 1.5 Meters,” he recalled mentioning how wonderfully connection with precision has been made in the case of Neelum-Jehlum River.
> 
> Gen Zubair explained that *71% of the 48 Kilometers water tunnel has been excavated* and with the working of high tech tunnel boring machines (TBMs), the excavation work has picked up pace.
> 
> *The site of power house and transformers hall (both are under ground) has been 100% excavated*. So much so, draft tubes in the power house site are being installed and three out of four have been put in.
> 
> At the dam site, CEO said the 74% construction work got completed and the site for de-sander has been 100% hollowed out and wherein concrete work is now speedily underway.However, the officials in the Ministry of Water and Power dealing with Neelum-Jhelum project are quite upset and express their apprehension that the construction work on project may get slowed down or halted as the construction company of the project has not been provided the amount of Rs14 billion so far.
> 
> Though Prime Minister Mohammad Nawaz Sharif has sanctioned the said amount to the Chinese construction company, but three weeks have elapsed and no amount has been delivered to the said company.
> 
> Chinese experts connect Neelum-Jhelum - thenews.com.pk



Transformer Hall excavation completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Ground breaking of KBT sports/Education center Maandesh, DIR KPK*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

Abdul Wahab - Cover Photos | Facebook
Abdul Wahab - Cover Photos | Facebook


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*

*



































*


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Edevelop

*National Flag Monument Park, Islamabad*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *National Flag Monument Park, Islamabad*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bht Aala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*


----------



## PurpleButcher

cb4 said:


> *National Flag Monument Park, Islamabad*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How is a park equivalent to development?


----------



## Edevelop

*A Subway at Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Cherat Cement to set up new plant in Nowshera*
AUGUST 6, 2014 11:10 AM



In order to increase cement production, Cherat Cement Company Limited is all set to set up a cement manufacturing plant in Nowshera at a cost of Rs 12 billion with a capacity to produce 1,300,000 tons cement per annum. Keeping in view the expected rise in the domestic demand of cement, the company has decided to install another production plant at its existing site in Nowshera, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

According to a notice sent to Karachi Stock Exchange (KSE), the plant will be acquired from M/s Tianjin Cement Industry Design and Research Institute Company Limited (TCDRI). The TCDRI is the largest cement plant manufacturer in China and has wide experience of installing cement plants world-wide and also in Pakistan. The plant will have a production capacity of over 1,300,000 tons per annum.

The new line is expected to be commissioned in 30 months time. The term loan for the project has been arranged and the letter of credit for the import of the foreign component has been established by the company. The total cost of the project is approximately Rs 12 billion.

As per All Pakistan Cement Manufacturers Association (APCMA ), increase in construction activities has pushed up cement demand at local level, as cement dispatches were recorded at about three million tones during the last four months. Market experts attributed the strong growth to pre-Ramadan rush of the private sector to complete projects, a more concerted effort from the cement industry to boost domestic sales before the fiscal year ends and peak demand from the Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus project is also a reason of increasing demand.

Experts anticipated similar volumetric trend in FY15 where domestic sales are likely to grow by 4-5 percent with key government projects like Metro Bus project which is expected to be completed by end of 2014 and Khanki barrage expected to boost domestic growth in 1HFY15

*Construction of 14 power projects approved by China*
AUGUST 8, 2014 5:52 AM




Chinese government approved the immediate execution of 14 power projects that will generate upto 10,400 megawatts (MW) of electricity, work on which will be started immediately and put into operation by the year 2017-2018.

Congratulating his energy and economic team on approval of the Chinese government for constructing 14 power projects, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said that this gesture of the Chinese government manifests the deep cordial relations the country has with Pakistan as well as showing the confidence of the international community in the policies of government.
Expressing his pleasure over the fact that Memorandum of Understandings (MoUs) that Pakistan had signed with China in the recent past are now being translated into on-ground projects, the premier expressed the confidence that this massive addition to the power sector of the country would prove immensely beneficial in overcoming electricity shortage.
Nawaz said that the move is a part of the government’s energy road map which aims at ensuring provision of cost effective electricity to the masses.
Our desire and focus is on removing unemployment, eliminating power shortage and bringing economic prosperity and we will stay the course, said premier.
The projects that were approved for the immediate execution by the Chinese government include:
1. Port Qasim (Coal Fired) 1320 MW
2. Sukki Kanari (Hydropower) 870 MW
3. Sahiwal (Coal Fired) 1320 MW
4. Engro Thar (Coal Fired- Mining of Block 2) 660 MW
5. Muzafargarh (Coal Fired) 1320 MW
6. Gwadar (Coal fired) 300 MW
7. Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park (Cholistan) 1000 MW
8. United Energy (Wind power, Karachi) 100 MW
9. Dawood (Wind power, Karachi) 50 MW
10. Sachal (Wind power) 50 MW
11. Sunnec (Wind power) 50 MW
12. Rahimyar Khan (Coal fired) 1320 MW
13. SSRL Thar (Coal fired) 1320 MW
14. Karot (Hydropower) 720 MW
In addition to above mentioned power projects, a few other power generation projects totaling to 6,445 MW which would be completed in the second phase on fast track basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hyderopower Project*

Credit: tahir_dj ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Balochistan Projects

* Left Over Works Kalat – Quetta – Chaman Road Project (N-25) *

Kalat– Quetta – Chaman (N-25) road project is a part of RCD highway and provides trade route between Central Asian State, Afghanistan and Pakistan. This road will link remote area of Baluchistan through N-85 and M-8 project once completed will increase Socio Economic development in Baluchistan region. This project is USAID funded and work commenced in March 2014 which is likely to be completed by November 2015.Presently work in section-2 from KhadKoocha to Qta and Sec-4 from Jungle Piralizai to Chaman is in full swing.


















* Sorab – Panjgur – Hoshab Road Project (N-85) *

430 Km long road divided into 4 x sections. Presently FWO is mobilized on section 3 and 4. The contract was awarded to FWO in September 07 and work suspended in Jan 09 due to lack of funding.














* Gwadar Turbat Hoshab Road Project (M-8) *

It is 193 Km long road having 3 x sections. FWO has taken over this abandoned work. Completion time is 18 months. Sections are divided as under:-
a. Section – 1, Nalient – Dasht (54 Km)
b. Section – 2, Dasht - Turbat (63 Km)
c. Section – 3, Turbat - Hoshab (76 Km)
d. Resources Employed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* Khuzdar – ShahdadKot Road Project (Sec-IV , M-8) *

58 Km long road project, awarded to FWO in March 2006. Progress remained slow due to change in alignment of road by NHA and work remained suspended due to lack of funds. Now work has resumed in December 2013. 24 Km of road has been handed over and work on remaining portion is in progress.


















*Wagum – Rud - Khajuri Road Project (N-70) *

64 Km long road project, awarded to FWO in 2007. Work suspended in Dec 2008 due to non payment. Work was resumed in January 2013. Road marking and sign posting is in progress. Completion of this road project has provided efficient route for transportation of coal ex chamalang and Dakki Coal mines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

PurpleButcher said:


> How is a park equivalent to development?



Jigar is mulk main development kay do paimanay hain, Metro aur construction projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Completed Section of Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas Dual Carriagway*

Credit: Aftabsolangi ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall Lahore by Nishat Group*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=244105372446556

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Clifton, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamrananvaar

bro u mention 14 power projects approved by china , one of them being rahim yar khan.
any idea whats going on , coz i live in rahim yar khan, project was to be constructed at taranda saway khan but due to wadera land mafia nothings been done
nothing has been done , no procurement of land etc although the chinese have done initail survey and they passed it
any idea


----------



## Edevelop

*Under-construction Jacobabad Institute of Medical Sciences*, a 133-bed teaching hospital with operating theatres, diagnostic facilities, an emergency room, maternal and child care wing, fully equipped outpatient department, cardiac/intensive care unit and treatment wards. When completed, the hospital will provide healthcare to a catchment area with 1.5 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

kamrananvaar said:


> bro u mention 14 power projects approved by china , one of them being rahim yar khan.
> any idea whats going on , coz i live in rahim yar khan, project was to be constructed at taranda saway khan but due to wadera land mafia nothings been done
> nothing has been done , no procurement of land etc although the chinese have done initail survey and they passed it
> any idea





Bro .. Only news about powerplants don't know exact place ....

Every source say that there is one 1320 MW plant in RYK


----------



## PurpleButcher

Fulcrum15 said:


> Jigar is mulk main development kay do paimanay hain, Metro aur construction projects.



Exactly the construction of parks/mall/bridge/long buses/plazas etc is equivalent to development by Nooras logic.

Development should be the following

World class hospitals atleast 20...(hospitals of westerns standards or say agha khan hospital standard)
Universities at least 20 .....(some dedicated to engineering, some to health sciences some to material sciences, we need to improve our agricultural output by genetic engineering,we need human resources to develop our mineral wealth, we need social scientists and we need to dedicate our resources to bring atleast 10 universities in the top 200 in the next 5 years).
We need infrastructure development. Not metro buses. Infrastructure means dams, tax free economic zones, road network (yes khi-lhr motorway is being built but the cheaper option could have been the improvement of the existing road network.)
We need 100 percent education till 12th grade. Schools must be fully furnished and running. Our curriculum must be updated.
Police should be reformed/ overhauled.
Tax net should be increased and implemented.
Lower courts must be overhauled
When the above things will happen, yes Pakistan will be on the right path of development.

PS:- There was a story 3 cities in the matric english book in Punjab Board in 2002-2003. One city had beautiful buildings, one city had beautiful gardens and the last one had happy people..... you can guess which city won!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

PurpleButcher said:


> Exactly the construction of parks/mall/bridge/long buses/plazas etc is equivalent to development by Nooras logic.





Fulcrum15 said:


> Jigar is mulk main development kay do paimanay hain, Metro aur construction projects.


*
IF THESE THINGS ARE THE SIGN OF DEVELOPMENT THEN GO FOR MALIK RIYADH (BAHRIA) AS PRIME MINISTER OF PAKISTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

PurpleButcher said:


> Exactly the construction of parks/mall/bridge/long buses/plazas etc is equivalent to development by Nooras logic.
> 
> Development should be the following
> 
> World class hospitals atleast 20...(hospitals of westerns standards or say agha khan hospital standard)
> Universities at least 20 .....(some dedicated to engineering, some to health sciences some to material sciences, we need to improve our agricultural output by genetic engineering,we need human resources to develop our mineral wealth, we need social scientists and we need to dedicate our resources to bring atleast 10 universities in the top 200 in the next 5 years).
> We need infrastructure development. Not metro buses. Infrastructure means dams, tax free economic zones, road network (yes khi-lhr motorway is being built but the cheaper option could have been the improvement of the existing road network.)
> We need 100 percent education till 12th grade. Schools must be fully furnished and running. Our curriculum must be updated.
> Police should be reformed/ overhauled.
> Tax net should be increased and implemented.
> Lower courts must be overhauled
> When the above things will happen, yes Pakistan will be on the right path of development.
> 
> PS:- There was a story 3 cities in the matric english book in Punjab Board in 2002-2003. One city had beautiful buildings, one city had beautiful gardens and the last one had happy people..... you can guess which city won!!






Fulcrum15 said:


> Jigar is mulk main development kay do paimanay hain, Metro aur construction projects.





ShowGun said:


> *IF THESE THINGS ARE THE SIGN OF DEVELOPMENT THEN GO FOR MALIK RIYADH (BAHRIA) AS PRIME MINISTER OF PAKISTAN*



Please visit this thread and let me know if you find anything 'different' 

India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

cb4 said:


> Please visit this thread and let me know if you find anything 'different'


Definitely ! they are much ahead in many fields, in addition to they picked the momentum


----------



## Edevelop

ShowGun said:


> Definitely ! they are much ahead in many fields, in addition to they picked the momentum



Indeed they are but what i'm trying to say is do you find anything different other than infrastructure projects (metros, roads, skyscrapers, airports) ? The answer to that is probably not so much...These threads are made by people who enjoy such things.

Perhaps the only difference between us and Indians is that we are more negative. We are more concerned about political interests in our homes, media, and various social groups. In India whether its human development projects or infrastructure projects they don't do name calling like nooras, patooras, kotay, bilay and they don't abondon projects which were conceived by other people in power. They are more nationalists and they respect each other's ideas.

My other problem here with fellow Pakistanis is their specifics. Someone questioned how a park is development. I like to ignore that because i don't understand how that question can ever be a question.That same someone also asked for Schools and Universities. For that i try my best to find i could. But to ask for other specifics like Police and Taxes in a General Photos and Multimedia section of this forum is absolutely silly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ryzvonusef

PurpleButcher said:


> We need infrastructure development. Not metro buses.



I wonder what kind of weird mentality makes people think Public transit is not "development" or not "needed".

Seriously, did you think developed countries got bored and went "we have so much money, we have covered all "necessities" like schools and hospitals, what should we do, oh let's make a 15 billion GBP train tunnel through London, it will be fun! YAY!"

Come one, the london Underground started BEFORE there was even universal education in the UK!

Public transit, especially Rapid transit, is essential for running economy. Imagine the savings in fuels alone!

Don't make it a matter of ego, just because of your rival party is making it, think with logic.

I simply don't understand the politics in public transit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## B+ Dracula

cb4 said:


> Indeed they are but what i'm trying to say is do you find anything different other than infrastructure projects (metros, roads, skyscrapers, airports) ? The answer to that is probably not so much...These threads are made by people who enjoy such things.
> Perhaps the only difference between us and Indians is that we are more negative. We are more concerned about political interests in our homes, media, and various social groups. In India whether its human development projects or infrastructure projects they don't do name calling like nooras, patooras, kotay, bilay and they don't abondon projects which were conceived by other people in power. They are more nationalists and they respect each other's ideas.
> My other problem here with fellow Pakistanis is their specifics. Someone questioned how a park is development. I like to ignore that because i don't understand how that question can ever be a question.That same someone also asked for Schools and Universities. For that i try my best to find i could. But to ask for other specifics like Police and Taxes in a General Photos and Multimedia section of this forum is absolutely silly.


Worth Saying Indeed, they now possess much more mature behaviours than us, They focus on Priority items first & they wont desert incomplete projects of their predecessor government. I urge you to read following column written yesterday by JAVED CHAUDRY, maybe we behave or utter negative & inflict dirty words to our Politicians & wont inclined to start change from ourselves, But if you observe us (pakistan) from different angle. What others think about us, you definately will enjoy it.....

Daily Express News Story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Qainchi Lahore now Opened for Traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

FWO makes totally rubbish roads, with passage of time their roads totally destroys

Pakistanis can't make qualty roads, should heir foreign contractors



cb4 said:


> *Completed Section of Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas Dual Carriagway*
> 
> Credit: Aftabsolangi ssc




just look at difference of quality made by FWO and korean contractor. the mirpurkhas one is made by koreans, the baloch one is made by FWO


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Train which will run from Karachi to Peshawar*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Solar Panels being installed in schools of Tharparkar*

Credit: Aftabsolangi ssc

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*New Bridge U/C on KKH built by CRBC between Gulmit and Shisket Gojal Hunza*

*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstructed Ziarat residency*


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*





























*Rawalpindi *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Women Hostel at Lahore's F.C. College*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Punjab Government approves Rs 7,529 million Development Schemes*
AUGUST 12, 2014 1:16 PM



The Punjab government on Friday approved five development schemes of different sectors with an estimated cost of Rs 7529.096 million. These schemes were approved in the fifth meeting of Provincial Development Working Party of current fiscal year 2014-15 presided over by Punjab Planning and Development (P&D) Board Chairman Muhammad Irfan Elahi, says P&D spokesman.

Provincial Secretary P&D Waseem Ajmal Choudhary, members of the P&D Board, Provincial Secretaries concerned and other senior representatives of the relevant Provincial Departments also attended the meeting. According to P&D spokesman, the approved development schemes included:

1. Construction of Nutkani Flood Carrying Channel from RD.0+000- 21+000 in district DG Khan at the cost of Rs 889.152 million,

2. Comprehensive water supply scheme for Gulraiz, Dhoke Choudhrian, Morgah, Kotha Kalan and neighbouring colonies, Rawalpindi at the cost of Rs 532.170 million,

3. Dualisation of Muridke Narowal Road from 0.00 to 41.50 km in District Sheikhupura length 41.50km District Sheikhupura (Revised) at the cost of Rs 2723.989 million,

4. Hiring of consultant for preparation of TOR’s/documents for international bidding regarding Topographic Survey and Geotechnical Studies for Land Sliding Zonisation of Murree Hill Area mainly located between old Rawalpindi-Murree Road and

5. Islamabad Murree Expressway in Murree (Amended PC-II) at the cost of Rs 2.785 million and Tribal Area Development Project at the cost of Rs 3,381 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Border at Lalhon Pind near Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

I appreciate the gesture

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

nomi007 said:


> Border at Lalhon Pind near Lahore



Where are wires?


----------



## Edevelop

*Lucky One, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

oye_natta said:


> Where are wires?


still many areas are wireless
may be old pic


----------



## Edevelop

*Tunnels on KKH being built by CRBC*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Naluchi Cable Bridge in Muzaffarabad now open *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

_*PTI Sky Train Project Peshawar KPK – PTI KPK Government Projects – Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf Government Performance in KPK, Pakistan.*_

PESHAWAR: With growing traffic congestion irking all time high to the citizens of Peshawar, PTI’s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government decides a landmark project for Peshawar City.

According to officials, the project would require, however, massive funding and would provide relief to locals regarding traffic flow. “The World Bank has shown interest in starting the Sky Train project in the provincial capital of the province,” they further said.

The provincial government has planned to run ‘Sky Train from Chamkani to Hayatabad area of the city.

Senior Minister Jamat e Islami JI Sirajul Haq has confirmed that the provincial government is planning the launching of sky train for which the World Bank has shown interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KPK announces construction of Indus River Bridge*
AUGUST 15, 2014 10:31 AM





KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has announced the construction of 2.5 to 3 kilometre long bridge on Indus River in Torghar for conservation of forests and prevention of timber smuggling in all upper districts including Hazara Division. The chief minister said that beside arresting timber smuggling the bridge will also link Hazara Division with Buner and Shangla districts of Malakand and the people will also get better facilities.

He made this announcement while talking to government officials after taking an aerial view of the forests of Hazara Division through helicopter at Jadba, district headquarters Torghar. Advisor on Environment, Ishtiaq Umar, MPA Zarin Gul, Secretary Environment, Dr Hamad Owais Agha, Director, Anti-Corruption, Ziaullah Toru and other higher authorities accompanied the chief minister.

The chief minister after aerial inspection and taking review of the routes of smuggling and issuance of directives to authorities reached Jadba, district headquarters, Torghar. He went to the office of Deputy Commissioner, where people also reached for meeting him.

The chief minister said that in past 10 million feet wood was harvested in the pretext of windfall and inflicted a loss over of Rs 1 trillion on the public exchequer. He stressed need for avoiding the trees to turn green hills barren. Otherwise, he floods will bring havoc.

He said that the legal harvesting of forests was giving an annual profit of Rs 600 million to both government and forests owners. But, the ban on harvesting and implementation of Red plus Law will give a profit of over Rs 2.5 billion. The profit he said will be equally distributed amongst the forests owners

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

Sulman Badshah said:


> *KPK announces construction of Indus River Bridge*
> AUGUST 15, 2014 10:31 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has announced the construction of 2.5 to 3 kilometre long bridge on Indus River in Torghar for conservation of forests and prevention of timber smuggling in all upper districts including Hazara Division. The chief minister said that beside arresting timber smuggling the bridge will also link Hazara Division with Buner and Shangla districts of Malakand and the people will also get better facilities.
> 
> He made this announcement while talking to government officials after taking an aerial view of the forests of Hazara Division through helicopter at Jadba, district headquarters Torghar. Advisor on Environment, Ishtiaq Umar, MPA Zarin Gul, Secretary Environment, Dr Hamad Owais Agha, Director, Anti-Corruption, Ziaullah Toru and other higher authorities accompanied the chief minister.
> 
> The chief minister after aerial inspection and taking review of the routes of smuggling and issuance of directives to authorities reached Jadba, district headquarters, Torghar. He went to the office of Deputy Commissioner, where people also reached for meeting him.
> 
> The chief minister said that in past 10 million feet wood was harvested in the pretext of windfall and inflicted a loss over of Rs 1 trillion on the public exchequer. He stressed need for avoiding the trees to turn green hills barren. Otherwise, he floods will bring havoc.
> 
> He said that the legal harvesting of forests was giving an annual profit of Rs 600 million to both government and forests owners. But, the ban on harvesting and implementation of Red plus Law will give a profit of over Rs 2.5 billion. The profit he said will be equally distributed amongst the forests owners



Seem like KPK gov is not ready to resign yet.



Pakistani shaheens said:


> View attachment 43474
> 
> _*PTI Sky Train Project Peshawar KPK – PTI KPK Government Projects – Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf Government Performance in KPK, Pakistan.*_
> 
> PESHAWAR: With growing traffic congestion irking all time high to the citizens of Peshawar, PTI’s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government decides a landmark project for Peshawar City.
> 
> According to officials, the project would require, however, massive funding and would provide relief to locals regarding traffic flow. “The World Bank has shown interest in starting the Sky Train project in the provincial capital of the province,” they further said.
> 
> The provincial government has planned to run ‘Sky Train from Chamkani to Hayatabad area of the city.
> 
> Senior Minister Jamat e Islami JI Sirajul Haq has confirmed that the provincial government is planning the launching of sky train for which the World Bank has shown interest.



Great, KPK have enough budget to finance this train. At least by taking loan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

* Bhowana Bridge over River Chenab*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*

Lower Mall




Ferozpur Road




Kalma Chowk

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ryzvonusef

Pakistani shaheens said:


> View attachment 43474
> 
> _*PTI Sky Train Project Peshawar KPK – PTI KPK Government Projects – Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf Government Performance in KPK, Pakistan.*_
> 
> PESHAWAR: With growing traffic congestion irking all time high to the citizens of Peshawar, PTI’s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government decides a landmark project for Peshawar City.
> 
> According to officials, the project would require, however, massive funding and would provide relief to locals regarding traffic flow. “The World Bank has shown interest in starting the Sky Train project in the provincial capital of the province,” they further said.
> 
> The provincial government has planned to run ‘Sky Train from Chamkani to Hayatabad area of the city.
> 
> Senior Minister Jamat e Islami JI Sirajul Haq has confirmed that the provincial government is planning the launching of sky train for which the World Bank has shown interest.



Uh, how old is this news? Sirajul Haq left quite some time ago.

Also kindly share source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

ryzvonusef said:


> Uh, how old is this news? Sirajul Haq left quite some time ago.
> 
> Also kindly share source.



Sorry!! I really have no idea how old is this news. But you can get further information about from this source.


Peshawar Mass Transit System | The Progress of PTI in KPK


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro 




















*

*just for share 


Recently made Flag pole near Pakistan Monument 










*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Varunjeans

Will government paint those dirty looking flyovers in future ????

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Varunjeans said:


> Will government paint those dirty looking flyovers in future ????



take your stupid troll some where else... these flyovers are still under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kalabagh dam...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi*

*



*

*Jasmine Mall, Lahore*










*Up coming Project in Blue Area, Islamabad*

Exactly Opposite to Centaurus mall
2 Bed Room Luxury Apartment on higher floor
International Brand mall on ground + 3
Internationally Acclaimed British Architect project on turn key basis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Credit: majid ali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Just For Share

New Rickshaw design soon be introduce in Lahore.... these Rickshaw are being manufactured in Gajjumata Lahore










*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

KARACHI: Under-construction $6 million Maternity Ward at Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Center (JPMC) #Pakistan#Sindh#Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*

*



*

*Peshawar Morr, Islamabad*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

cb4 said:


> *Rawalpindi Metro*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Peshawar Morr, Islamabad*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



The above quote suggests it will be completed in 10 months. Do we know when it was started or when this tenth month will be?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SUPARCO said:


> The above quote suggests it will be completed in 10 months. Do we know when it was started or when this tenth month will be?



i think it'll be complete in Feb or March 2015


----------



## Viny

Is that a bus metro flyover or its for metro train?
Looks good, nice to see some world class infrastructure coming up.
I hope the mass will be get educated to ensure this structures can be maintained at world class.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Viny said:


> Is that a bus metro flyover or its for metro train?
> Looks good, nice to see some world class infrastructure coming up.
> I hope the mass will be get educated to ensure this structures can be maintained at world class.




yes it's a bus Metro flyover most of the route is elevated like this Metro running in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Reviving livelihoods: Regeneration of coastal fish stock required in Balochistan*

Published: August 18, 2014





It is difficult for coastal fishermen to understand the long-term negative impacts and therefore they continue to fish. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: Depletion of the coastal fish stock of the Balochistan coast is like depletion of so many other resources from which the country and Balochistan in particular could benefit.*

There are foreign agencies that are willing to come to the rescue but unfortunately there is no heed to this aspect. For absolute effectiveness, there has to be absolute transparency that is not possible without the involvement, support, help or advice of the international agencies.

The local fishermen should also be trained and allowed full participation in all aspects of reviving the fish stock within the coastal belt of Balochistan that could also be a deterrent to leakage of funds.

Under the International Fund for Agriculture Development (IFAD) project, there was to be a training centre for fishers at Gwadar, to provide instruction in seamanship navigation, safety at sea, and handling and stowing of fish at sea.

The Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) was also to provide training for fish inspectors and women fish handlers at each of the landing sites.

Guidelines used by the EU and UK fish inspectors were intended to be followed to achieve high standards of proficiency. But the Balochistan government decided they did not want FAO involved, as they needed all the IFAD funds for their operations and themselves for reasons best known.

Here IFAD’s attention is also drawn to enforce involvement of foreign agencies so that transparency is maintained and funding is dispensed in the right direction and fruitfully.

Due to ignorance and illiteracy, it is difficult for the coastal fishermen to understand the long-term negative impacts and therefore they continue to fish throughout the year. But then again, they cannot be blamed as they do not have any other source of income to stay alive during the off season and are forced to do what they should not be doing.

*A chance to restore*

There is still a chance and a possibility of the depleted coastal fish stocks to be restored to full health and productivity in four or five years, provided immediate transparent proper measures are undertaken and supported by professional implementation.

If proper action is taken, and well-managed, the Balochistan coast could return to its former abundance. If no remedial measures are initiated, then the marine inshore area will be depleted of fish, leaving only shrimp and some hardy shellfish and the local fishermen will eventually die of hunger with no other recourse available. This could also lead to further deterioration of the law and order situation of the coastal belt.

Similar trends in local fish populations, positive and negative, were seen in the Moray Firth, the Irish Sea, in Newfoundland Canada, in the Java Sea and the Bay of Bengal, as well as in some island fisheries in the North Atlantic but were revived with timely corrective measures taken by those governments.

The measures required are neither difficult nor expensive, but they do require determination on part of the Balochistan government, serious attention and strong management. Balochistan fishers can start with an advantage; they are small scale and would not of themselves cause serious fishing pressure.

What has to stop completely is trawl fishing and harvesting by large vessels in inshore and offshore parts of the sea of Balochistan. It is the responsibility of the Balochistan government to go for a fact-finding mission why this could not be enforced and who is responsible for this negligence.

*Police areas fished by trawlers*

There are a number of simple innovations that would assist the policy and expedite stock recovery that have been very successful in other parts of the world.

• To prevent illegal fishing and police areas being fished by trawlers would normally require several well-equipped patrol boats assisted by local fishermen.

• But innovations used successfully in Japan, Italy, the Caribbean and elsewhere can be adopted off Balochistan coast. The technology is to plant or drop heavy anchors or other seabed obstacles that will prevent trawl net operation.

• Local trap or gill net fishers can be informed of the location of these underwater obstacles, and set their nets or traps well clear.

• It would also be helpful to issue local fishermen binoculars and cellphones so they might report immediately any activity by trawlers or foreign fleets in the coastal area.

• Local fishermen should be part of the policing team so that underhand deals are deterred.

• A further measure to stimulate fish spawning or protect young fish and crustaceans is to provide habitats suitable for different species. This has been done in Japan, in the Mediterranean and off the coasts of South America and the Caribbean islands.

It is, therefore, expressed upon the Balochistan government to include the participation of FAO so that transparency can be maintained and involve the local fishermen as partners in enforcement of the law, rules and directives of the government for the revival of fish wealth. The province gets enough funding that could support the livelihood of the fishermen during off seasons.

The writer is the former project director and deputy managing director of Saindak Copper Gold Project, Chagai district, Balochistan

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2014_

*Board of Investment approves two economic zones in Sindh*





The project is aimed at providing all facilities at one place for promoting investment. PHOTO: FI LE

*ISLAMABAD: The Board of Investment approved establishment of two special economic zones in Sindh aimed at providing all facilities to the investors at one place for promoting investment in the country.*

The approval was given during a meeting of the Approvals Committee, headed by BOI chairman Dr Miftah Ismail. These zones will be established at Bin Qasim and Korangi Creek.

The Bin Qasim Industrial Park will be spread over an area of 930 acres near Port Qasim, adjacent to the Arabian Sea Country Club. The estimated project cost is Rs9.8 billion. “The government expects Rs50 billion direct investments in the special economic zone that will contribute Rs100 billion to the overall size of the economy and generate direct employment for 50,000 individuals,” said the BOI.

The project has been designed to cater to the needs of medium and large entrepreneurs aspiring to invest in the engineering and steel industry of Pakistan. The proposed industrial clusters under the SEZ will include engineering and equipment units, foundries and steel fabricating units, light engineering units and furniture and woodworks units. It will also host chemicals, food, pharmaceuticals and beverage industries.

Meanwhile, the Korangi Creek Industrial Park will be developed on 240 acres of land and is to be located in the Korangi Industrial area, Karachi and will cost Rs3.8 billion. “The project is envisioned to bring Rs20 billion direct investment and contribute Rs40 billion to the GDP and generate direct employment for 30,000 individuals,” according to the BOI.

This park will be divided into two zones, namely, Low Density Zone (Industrial) and High Density Zone (Commercial). The Low Density Zone is strategically clustered to cater consumer food and pharmaceuticals, garments and value-added textiles, light engineering, packaging, printing and warehouse logistics. The high density zone is envisioned to promote the information technology, gems and jewelry and other ancillary sectors.

In 2012, the Parliament enacted Special Economic Zones (SEZ) Act aimed at giving assurance to the investors that the incentives once given cannot be withdrawn. The incentives include corporate income tax holiday of 10 years for investors and 10 years for developers of the zone. The Act promises duty-free import of capital goods for developers and zone enterprises. The incentives for exports available to projects anywhere in the country (outside the zone) are also applicable to exports from the projects in the Zone.

For getting benefits the investors are required to start construction within six months and production within two years of project approval.

*Innovative concepts: Setting up Pakistan’s first rice bran oil plant*





Rice bran oil is extracted from the hard outer brown layer of rice after chaff and is less sticky. STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
When thinking of a business venture, some like to do it the old-fashioned way and invest in a tried and tested sector. But, there are those who like stepping into unexplored territory in hopes of becoming trend-setters.*

With this in mind, e2e Supply Chain Management Chief Executive Abid Butt belongs to the latter category. He has entered into a new joint venture to establish Pakistan’s first rice bran oil plant, which is going to start operating from November this year.

He set up e2e Supply Chain Management in 2006, making it one of the top logistics companies in Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan. The company launched with only $20,000 of seed capital and eventually generated revenues of around $75 million in 2011. It was ranked number one in ‘All World’ fastest growing companies of Pakistan and number three in ‘Arabia 500’ survey (including North Africa and Turkey).

The company has recently entered into the rice bran oil business, popular for its high spoke point of 232 °C (450 °F). It is extracted from the hard outer brown layer of rice after chaff (rice husk), is less sticky and due to its mild flavor, is used for high-temperature cooking methods like deep-frying.

“It all began when I saw a rice field video, in which a powdery substance was being separated from the rice,” said Butt. “I was amazed to see the process, which I later learned produced very healthy cooking oil.”

“The plant machinery cost me a little over Rs1 billion and has been imported from India — a leading country in rice bran oil technology. The production capacity of the plant is 10,000 tons.”

Butt, who has majority stake in the project, intends selling the oil to edible oil companies which will blend it with their products.

Rice bran oil is blended in many countries including India. According to American Heart Association, rice bran oil is the healthiest edible oil in the world. Its per litre cost is close to sunflower oil but it is comparatively healthier.

“Pakistan can gradually improve the efficiency of rice bran oil technology. We would like to get the support of Pakistani universities to improve the efficiency of this technology,” Butt said.

“Rice bran oil production is commercially viable. Even if we face problems in selling rice bran oil to edible oil companies, we have an alternative to brand the oil ourselves and sell it at premium. This way we will recover our investment in four to five years, which is viable by any world standard,” he stressed.

Speaking on the advantages of rice bran oil production in Pakistan, he said Pakistan is a country that produces millions of tons of rice annually. Since the raw material is produced in the country in abundance, the government can easily reduce its edible oil import bills by millions of dollars, he said.

Despite all the problems like energy crisis and security issues, Butt believes that Pakistan has huge potential to grow and improve its economy. “Pakistan can grow faster in coming years. But for that its business people have to continuously looking for new business ideas to diversify the country economy.”

*Economic progress: Wan Miana – a model of rural development*





The village mosque and a primary school partially benefit from solar energy and there is also a biogas plant that is aimed at providing the required heat to run a citrus pulp plant. PHOTO: AFP

*LONDON: Wan Miana is a village in the district of Sargodha in central Punjab. For many reasons, it is not a typical rural locality.*

Although primarily an agrarian economy, the village houses a number of interesting non-farming businesses. Furthermore, a number of development projects in the village are very progressive in their nature and methodology.

Akhuwat – a non-profit organisation – offers the poor access to finance by offering interest-free loans to those who would like to start small businesses. The village also houses a tele-medicine centre that uses an online system to connect village patients to medical doctors at Gulab Devi Hospital in Lahore (about 200 kilometres in the south).

Kawish – a nationwide charity – has donated an ambulance that is used for everyone in the catchment area, and is free for those who cannot afford to pay for the service. The village mosque and a primary school run by a charitable organisation partially benefit from solar energy. There is a biogas plant that is aimed at providing the required heat to run a citrus pulp plant.

There are a few ponds around the village, which produce bio-fertilisers for a number of crops, mainly wheat and rice.

Saleem Ranjha – a civil servant who hails from a farming family from the village – served as an agent of change. He is a founding member of the board of directors of Akhuwat and is indeed very well connected and respected in the social sector of the country. His family owns substantial landholding in the area with citrus fruit orchards, dairy farms, an ice factory and a citrus pulp plant.

*Model of change*

Today, Wan Miana presents an interesting model of rural development, which is spearheaded by an individual who has successfully negotiated with a number of charitable organisations to bring economic prosperity to the village through an integrated model of change.

The Wan Miana Rural Development Project benefits from close cooperation between government bodies and a number of charitable organisations. The end result is an inclusive development model that offers inclusive financial services, remote medical facilities, employs modern technology and promotes progressive farming.

“The model has generated interest internationally and I have been asked to share the Wan Miana Rural Development Project at an international conference to be held in Nepal towards the end of this year,” says Saleem Ranjha.

The real outcome of the pilot project is immense increase in entrepreneurial activity in the village, with near 100% employment.

The model is portable and easily replicable in a cost-effective way. It only takes Rs500,000 to initiate the project, which can significantly increase welfare of about 500 households.

The expected increase in income of the targeted families is Rs5,000 per month. Thus, with a cost of Rs1,000 per family, the model is capable of generating Rs5,000 per family per month on a sustainable basis.

Impressed by the success of the model, a number of commercial organisations are considering investing in replication of the model. One such organisation is HD Mudaraba, which is expected to be launched towards the end of August.

*Nudge theory*

“The Wan Miana Rural Development Project is based on the nudge theory,” explains Saleem Ranjha. Social sector organisations – the likes of Akhuwat and Kawish – have given the required impetus to initiate a development process that have now made it attractive for commercial organisations like HD Mudaraba to do socially responsible business with the rural community.

“After necessary approvals from the regulatory bodies, we aim to benefit from this integrated model of development by investing heavily in trading in farm inputs and equipments,” says Khuram Shehzad, who serves as Head of Business Development with HD Management (Private) Limited.

The Wan Miana Rural Development Project has some parallels with the Orangi Town Pilot Project – initiated by Akhtar Hameed Khan – in the 1980s and is now considered as one of the successful models of development through social sector organisations.

If successful, Saleem Ranjha believes, the Wan Mian project will emerge as an extremely cost-effective way of initiating rural development in Pakistan and possibly in other countries.

The writer is an economist with a PhD from the University of Cambridge

*Construction sector: Rising hope with raising buildings*





The question is whether the promised housing revolution can actually be brought about without active engagement from mortgage providers. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
Far from being a PR stunt that most trade bodies are prone to hold in the name of exhibition, the Association of Builders and Developers (ABAD) recently organised a grand expo that brought a number of stakeholders on a single platform for three days.*

With active participation from foreign delegates, the expo has resulted in many international construction companies signing memoranda of understanding with local partners.

The overwhelmingly positive response to the exhibition has raised people’s expectations about foreign investment. For example, ABAD representatives say they expect investment agreements valuing $800 million in the next few months.

While the expo’s success justifies optimism, many observers believe citing such figures give rise to scepticism and dilute the effectiveness of the message.

After all, the expected investment of $800 million is almost half of the total foreign direct investment of $1.6 billion that the country received in the last fiscal year. Understandably, many people find it difficult to believe that a three-day exhibition – however effective it may have been – can attract that kind of investment within a few months.






Similarly, the claim that the country’s construction industry will initiate housing projects valuing Rs600 billion by the end of 2014 also needs substantiation.

Data compiled by the State Bank of Pakistan shows the outstanding position of credit by the country’s construction industry at the end of June was only Rs52.3 billion. This leaves one wondering how the construction industry will fund its upcoming projects of Rs600 billion in the next four and a half months.

While the stakeholders’ participation in the three-day expo was huge, mortgage providers were conspicuously absent. Only one bank set up its stall at the expo while the rest of the banks that have footprints in the mortgage market stayed away from the mega event. Similarly, House Building Finance Company, along with other development financial institutions (DFIs), did not bother to set up stalls at the expo.

This leads to the question whether the promised housing revolution can actually be brought about without active engagement from mortgage providers. New housing projects of Rs600 billion cannot take off with the current level of housing finance in Pakistan, which amounted to just Rs51.6 billion as of March 31.

With the current shortage of eight million residential units in the country, the role of ABAD is most critical in meeting the housing challenge. Admittedly, ABAD has successfully revived the debate on housing of late.

Yet there are key issues that ABAD cannot do much about despite its muscle and sincerity. According to town planner Arif Hasan, the housing shortage has a lot to do with issues that are beyond the control and ambit of ABAD, particularly in the case of Karachi.

For example, he believes Karachi has been unable to foster commercial growth or provide adequate low-income housing partly due to the presence of numerous land-owning agencies with no shared plan or coordinating mechanism.

Similarly, he believes the finance systems in Karachi do not reflect the economic conditions of most of its inhabitants, as houses are usually available for outright purchase rather than through easy financing or mortgage options. Evidently, land and financing are macro issues that ABAD cannot resolve by itself.

It is time the government joined hands with ABAD and addressed key issues by streamlining land-owning agencies, computerising property records and encouraging banks and DFIs to expand their housing finance operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

Muhammad Omar said:


> i think it'll be complete in Feb or March 2015



Ma'Shah'Allah, looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SUPARCO said:


> Ma'Shah'Allah, looking forward to it.



I think it'll be delayed because of this Dharna and long march the work in progress is now stopped or a very little work can be seen


----------



## Cyberian

Muhammad Omar said:


> I think it'll be delayed because of this Dharna and long march the work in progress is now stopped or a very little work can be seen



Why? That's no excuse. Are all the materials not already delivered there? All that the labourers have to do is turn up at work and get on with it. I am sure the Metro Bus is not being constructed right in the middle of Red Zone.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SUPARCO said:


> Why? That's no excuse. Are all the materials not already delivered there? All that the labourers have to do is turn up at work and get on with it. I am sure the Metro Bus is not being constructed right in the middle of Red Zone.



because they seal every road that leads to Islamabad and Pindi there is no material being delivered ( steal, cement and diesel for cranes etc) the labors are present but everything is stopped due to containers blockage


----------



## Edevelop

*Lucky One, Karachi*






















*Crescent Bay, Karachi*








> Leading developer Emaar Pakistan says the city of Karachi, which is home to its luxury Crescent Bay development, could one day better Dubai
> Top developer Emmar says the city of Karachi in Pakistan could one day outshine Dubai.
> Emaar Pakistan Director Haji Muhammad Rafique Giga has told journalists that Pakistan was their motherland and they wanted to do something for the country.
> Canyon Views“We are enjoying working here in Karachi and if people will continue to support Emaar projects then a day will come when we will make Karachi better than Dubai,” he told the Pakistan Observer on the eve of an award ceremony for Pakistan’s top performing Real Estate Consultants (REC) at the launch of Emaar’s sales centre for its Coral Pearl and Reef Towers at Crescent Bay, Karachi.
> Interest in the company’s two Pakistan projects, Crescent Bay Karachi, and Canyon Views, Islamabad, together worth US$2.4billion, is growing and the company may launch more developments across the country, he says. “Initially, the people were seen hesitant in investing Emaar projects but now we are getting appreciation from all quarters.”
> “We have launched two projects in Islamabad and Karachi and if we stand successful in these two projects then we will launch projects all over the country.”
> The had played a key role during the launch phase of the three tower developments in the Crescent Bay, Karachi project and the company wanted to organise a special evening to personally thank them.
> The 75-acre project includes more than 4,000 luxury residential apartments and penthouses with a range of prices and styles and a two-kilometre stretch of seafront along the shores the Arabian Sea.
> It also features parks and mosques, with a mix of tall towers, a shopping mall and luxury hotel and it neighbours the DHA Golf Club.
> Emaar Pakistan is also marketing the exclusive gated community of Canyon Views, at Islamabad, featuring luxury single-family town homes and villas in a range of architectural styles with shops, community facilities, parks, school and mosques.
> Earlier this month UAE-based Emaar Properties PJSC recorded a net profit of AED1.731 billion (US$ 471million) during the first half of 2014, up 41% year-on-year.
> Led by the strong performance of the malls and hospitality business segments, Emaar’s revenue for the first six months of 2014 is AED5.063billion (US$1.378billion), a little lower than H1 2013 revenue of AED5.219billion (US$1.421billion).
> The net profit for the second quarter is AED868million (US$236million), 29% higher than the previous year.
> Revenue for Quarter 2 2014 is AED 2.807billion (US$ 764million), 24% higher than Quarter 1 2014 revenue of AED2.256billion (US$614million).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

* Bhowana Bridge over River Chenab*














*Naluchi Bridge, Muzafarrabad*






*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*


























*Azadi Chowk Pedestrian Pass, Lahore*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=936718319675990

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiqi21



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHARGER

View image: 994190 303081493205169 8912994400769811917 n

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Credit: @MWAhmed *

The Sail - 43 Storey, +200m
*
This project is coming soon it is in approval stages, design is final, Architect is Studio Tariq Hassan (The Architects). It will consist of 43 Floors and will be +200 m high Commercial Skyscrape*r.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Credit: @MWAhmed *

Icon, Hotel Tower, Karachi*







*Central Tower 18 floors in Clifton, Karachi *











*Lucky One, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Premier Tower 18 Storey Central Builders Karachi*

*



*

*JOHAR| Royal Park Luxury Apartments Karachi*









*
Central Tower 19 Storey U/C in Clifton Karachi.*







*The Goldfront Tower 17 Storey NIPA Karachi*

*







*

^^ Credit @MWAhmed 

*

Hotel One, Faisalabad*

*







*

*Tower 25, Islamabad*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Crystal Mall, Multan*

*



*

*Emporium Mall, Lahore*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Qainchi Lahore 


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHARGER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=483679895068486

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Quaid e Azam Solar Power Plant 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Quaid e Azam Solar Power Plant
> 
> View attachment 45221
> View attachment 45222
> *


waqt sabit kare gaa ueh dosra nandani pur ho ga


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sindh Police to get 20 of these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> waqt sabit kare gaa ueh dosra nandani pur ho ga



Oh Please apna kam kro jo plant lag rha lagne do... ap k pass koi Jadu hai jo ap future bta rhy ho k yeh ho ga yeh ni??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Credit: aftabsolangi ssc*

Zamzama Club Redevelopment*

*













Pakistan Business Center*

*



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Korangi Creek Industrial Park Tower (KCIP Tower)*

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> Sindh Police to get 20 of these
> 
> View attachment 45224



so you are saying that they are getting 20 Lazar vehicles from Serbia ... 
i didn't heard it 

might be pic is wrong ... sindh police might go for Mohafiz



cb4 said:


> Credit: aftabsolangi ssc
> *
> Zamzama Club Redevelopment*
> 
> 
> *
> Pakistan Business Center *




Nice pics brother .. Please Do mention City

*Samples sent: US to assess potential of Pakistan’s shale gas reserves*


\


Exploration companies have already found some traces of shale gas during the search for conventional gas as 10% to 12% of shale gas appears on upper faces of conventional gas. PHOTO: FILE

*ISLAMABAD: 
Pakistan has sent samples of shale gas to the United States to determine the prospects of reserves of this untapped energy source following encouraging estimates given by the US Energy Information Administration (EIA), officials say.*

According to the EIA assessment, Pakistan holds massive shale gas reserves estimated at 51 trillion cubic feet (tcf), close to the conventional gas reserves of 58 tcf.






At present, the government is conducting a study with the technical assistance of US Agency for International Development to prove the presence of huge shale gas deposits in the country.

Sources disclose that USAID has provided $1.8 million in technical assistance for undertaking the study. “Some samples have been sent to the US and research work will be completed in one year,” an official said, adding they were also looking for adopting US technology.

Washington is also imparting technical training to Pakistani officials and employees and engineers of public sector oil and gas companies.

The Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources has sent a summary to the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet, seeking the go-ahead for initiating a pilot project to search and consume the shale gas potential. The move is aimed at gradually bridging the yawning gap between demand and supply of energy.

Shale gas is natural gas that is found trapped within shale formations. It has low permeability compared to conventional reserves, that’s why it does not come out easily and a specific amount of investment and pricing are required to encourage its exploitation.

At present, Pakistan is not producing shale gas and needs to undertake significant initial work to tap this energy resource.

The US, after the discovery of massive shale gas deposits there in recent years, has become a gas-exporting country. In future, reports say, it will experience a boom in shale oil production as well and will become the largest oil producer.

Officials point out that Pakistan will offer $12 per million British thermal units (mmbtu) to gas exploration and production companies under the pilot programme, a price that is close to the cost of gas to be imported from Iran under the Iran-Pakistan pipeline project.

“A policy framework has been prepared and its approval will be sought from the ECC in its upcoming meeting,” an official of the petroleum ministry told _The Express Tribune_.

According to the official, exploration companies have already found some traces of shale gas during the search for conventional gas as 10% to 12% of shale gas appears on upper faces of conventional gas.

Experts suggest that Pakistan has consumed around 40% of conventional gas reserves and shale gas is the most viable option to meet growing energy needs.

A study conducted by a group of exploration and production companies says the production of shale gas will be economical at about 80% of the price of Brent crude, but this will have to be brought down to 70%.

Apart from shale gas, the government is also planning to drill 400 wells in the next four years in an effort to enhance the country’s oil and gas production.

Though in the past one year new gas deposits had been found, total production of the country stood at almost the same level at four billion cubic feet per day because of depletion of reserves in old fields.

According to officials, the country has added 500 million cubic feet of gas per day (mmcfd) from new finds, but a quantity more than that has been depleted. Therefore, the impact of additional 500 mmcfd is not reflected in overall production.

However, oil output has risen to near 100,000 barrels per day compared to 74,000 barrels per day earlier.

*Orange is the new black: Prison reforms to include colour-coded garb for inmates*





Colour-coded garb is just one of several aspects of a comprehensive prison reform agenda being implemented PHOTO: AFP

*PESHAWAR: 
If there ever was any confusion, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government will now ensure inmates on trial and convicts can be told apart by the colour of their uniform. Colour-coded garb is just one of several aspects of a comprehensive prison reform agenda being implemented, The Express Tribune learnt on Thursday.*

An official of the prison department who is not authorised to speak to the media said the prison reform plan, initiated with the help of the K-P Home and Tribal Affairs department, has decided to divide the province into four zones. Each zone will be managed by a prison DIG.






“The main focus [of the reform plan] will be on the rehabilitation of prisoners,” shared the official. This will include teaching them technical skills, establishing workshops and computer literacy programmes, he added. A profit share will be worked out for prisoners from the industrial workshops, said the official.

The new uniforms are just one part of the reform plan, he added.

“The aim is to encourage education and those who will pass their matric, intermediate and other degrees might receive some concession to their prison terms,” he said.

*Of physical matters*

If all goes according to plan, jail hospitals will be fully equipped. Procurement of medicine and equipment will be dealt with by a purchase committee in each district. The local MPA, deputy commissioner and other officials will be part of the committee and will ensure transparency, added the official.

“We are working on another plan to make jails ‘load-shedding free’ by installing solar panels—a project initiated by Home Secretary Akhtar Ali Shah,” the prison department official said. “Each jail will have a separate feeder and 11 jails across K-P have already been provided with water filtration plants.”

“High-security prisons are also planned for Manshera, Timergara, DI Khan and Bannu,” he explained. “The government has agreed to provide funds for these mega projects and work is in full swing.”

It also approved 22 new projects for jails, including 11 new and 11 on-going projects,” added the official.

“We are raising an 800-strong jail security force for which Rs30 million has been allocated by the provincial government,” he concluded.

*Tarbela dam attains maximum conservation level*











ISLAMABAD - The Tarbela dam on Wednesday attained its maximum conservation level of 1550.00 feet while the Mangla dam was 09.20 feet below its maximum level of 1242.00 feet.
According to the data released by the Indus River System Authority (IRSA), water level in the Indus River at Tarbela Dam was 1550.00 feet, which was 170.00 feet higher than its dead level 1378 feet.
Water inflow in the dam was recorded as 145,000 cusecs while outflow was recorded as 115,600 cusecs. The water level in the Jhelum River at Mangla Dam was 1232.80 feet, which was 192.80 feet higher than its dead level of 1040 feet whereas the inflow and outflow of water was recorded as 23,683 cusecs and 10,000 cusecs respectively. The release of water at Kalabagh, Taunsa and Sukkur was recorded as 193,885, 252,466 and 154,905 cusecs respectively.


Similarly, from the Kabul River a total of 30,700 cusecs of water was released at Nowshera and 46,336 cusecs released from the Chenab River at Marala.
Meanwhile, the IRSA released 202,636 cusecs water for various rim stations with inflow of 245,719 cusecs.

*Barrel along: After a decade, Pakistan resumes crude oil export*
By Saad Hasan





Shipments: 70,518 tons, is the quantity of ultra-light crude oil exported in the last two months, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.

*KARACHI: 
Pakistan has resumed export of crude oil after a gap of 10 years as output touched an all-time high of 98,000 barrels per day (bpd) in June 2014, an increase of 22% over the previous year, officials said.*

Around 70,518 tons of ultra-light crude oil – known as condensate – has been exported in the last two months, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS). The export value is stated at $60.7 million (Rs5.9 billion).

“At least one ship of 32,000-ton capacity is leaving the port every month,” said an industry official. “We expect exports to rise because the output of condensate has gradually increased over the years.”






The petroleum crude is coming from different fields in Sindh and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Three multinational firms, United Energy Pakistan, which took over the assets of BP in the country, OMV and MOL are mostly involved in the exports.

Pakistan State Oil (PSO) has allocated two 55,000 capacity tanks to two of the multinational companies for storing condensate before the shipments are made, said an official.

“These companies want to sign three-year contracts with PSO for using the tanks, indicating their long-term intention to keep the exports going.”

Export of crude started after the discovery of the Badin Gas field along with the by-produce condensate in the 1990s. The refineries initially didn’t have the capability to process the condensate but when Attock and Pak Arab refineries started consuming most of the domestic supply, government restricted exports in 2004.

The average oil production in Pakistan jumped 13% to 86,000 bpd in fiscal year 2013-14 compared to the previous year. The oil output even reached an all-time high of 98,000 bpd by the end of June 2014.

Around 60,000-65,000 bpd of oil is consumed by local refineries, leaving a surplus of 24,000-25,000 bpd for export, said the officials.

A major chunk of the increase in oil output came from the Tal block, which saw average oil production rise 63% to 17,000 bpd. The block contributes 20% of the total oil produced in Pakistan.

*PM witnesses signing of Dasu Hydropower Project*
By APP
Published: August 26, 2014





PHOTO: INP

*ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif witnessed on Monday the signing ceremony of finance agreements with the World Bank relating to the development of the Dasu Hydropower Project and Sindh Agricultural Growth Project.*

The agreements worth $588.4 million and $76.4 million respectively were signed by Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) chairman along with World Bank country director Rachid Benmessaoud.

During the signing, the premier was told that the Dasu Hydropower Project can potentially produce 4230 MW of electricity that will be developed in two phases.

The ceremony was also attended by Senator Pervez Rashid along with Defense Minister Khawaja Asif and Minister of State for Water and Power Abid Sher Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Halal meat export increased to $230.2m last year








ISLAMABAD - Halal meat export has fetched foreign exchange of US $ 230.2 million during 2013-14, showing almost 9 per cent increase as compared to same period last year The export of Halal meat during fiscal year 2012-13 was $ 211.1 million, however, the steps being taken by government in the sector resulted in registration of growth. Sources at Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) on Monday said during last fiscal year, the export of other food items contributed US $ 4393.7 million.
It said the export value of some food items like rice, fish, fruits and oil seed has increased whereas export value of vegetables, tobacco, wheat, sugar, spices has registered decrease. With regard to measures adopted to increase export of meat and food, they said ECC of Cabinet in its decision imposed ban on commercial export of live animals from the country. Pakistan Horticulture Development & Export Company (PHDEC) conducted trainings/workshops/seminars for capacity building of growers, processors and exporters and provided support to horticulture industry for country specific Sanitary & Phytosanitary (SPS) compliance.
The other incentives announced under Strategic Trade Policy Framework (STPF) included 50 per cent subsidy on cost of plant and machinery for processing of meat in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, FATA and Balochistan.
Subsidizing 50per cent cost of plant & machinery for establishing processing plants for meat, fruits, vegetables, dates etc. and up-gradation of rice inspection labs.

*Industry grows 3.9pc in FY14*





LSM posted a growth of 3.95 per cent in the outgoing fiscal year 2013-14 from a year ago.— File photo
ISLAMABAD: Large-scale manufacturing (LSM) posted a growth of 3.95 per cent in the outgoing fiscal year 2013-14 from a year ago.

The industrial output witnessed a positive growth in the outgoing fiscal year mostly with few exceptions, where industries entered a negative growth, suggested data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics issued on Monday.

This reverse in manufacturing sector growth was mainly driven by an increase in 11 categories of items during the year under review over the corresponding previous year.

_Also read: Large-scale industry expands 2.6pc_

Major contribution towards positive growth in LSM performance in 2013-14 was from textile 1.32pc; food and beverages 7.16pc; petroleum products 6.22pc, paper and board 10.99pc; fertilisers 16.50pc; electronics 9.55pc; iron and steel products 5.58pc; leather products 11.65pc; chemicals 6.87pc; non-metallic mineral products 0.79pc and rubber products 11.47pc.

Last year, the LSM sector, which accounts for 70pc of industrial production, recorded a positive growth of 3.79pc.

Some sectors, like wood products, witnessed a negative growth of 27.57pc; engineering products 12.52pc; pharmaceuticals 0.17pc and automobiles 2.56pc during the year from the previous year.

Industry specific data showed that many sub-sectors didn’t perform well in July-June 2013-14 period.

In electronic and electrical goods, production of refrigerators recorded a positive growth of 8.22pc; deep-freezers 43.12pc; air-conditioners was increased by 15.17pc; electric motors 31.20pc; and switch gears 44.95pc.

However, production of electric bulbs declined by 5.29pc; electric fans 2.16pc; electric meters 0.95pc; electric transformers 56.98pc; TV sets 7.90pc; storage batteries 1.10pc; generating sets 100pc and bicycles 11.82pc during the outgoing fiscal year from a year ago.

The growth was witnessed in case of food, beverages and tobacco. The sector has adjusted weightage of 12.37pc in LSM basket.

Vegetable ghee production increased by 3.68pc; oil 2.36pc; and tea blended 13.47pc.

The production of trucks was up by 39.05pc; buses 7.09pc; LCVs 20.39pc and motorcycles 3.17pc during the year under review.

However, production of tractors was down by 32.13pc, jeeps and cars 3.54pc during the year over the previous year.

*Canadian firm awarded exploration licence in KP*





ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Shahid Khaqan Abbasi witnesses the signing of exploration licence and petroleum concession agreement of Karak North Block with Tallahassee Resources on Monday.—INP
ISLAMABAD: The government on Monday awarded a licence to Tallahassee Resources Inc of Canada for exploration of oil and gas resources in Karak district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

The exploration licence and petroleum concession agreement (PCA) was signed for Karak North Block by Secretary Petroleum Abid Saeed, Director General Petroleum Concessions Saeedullah Shah and the representatives of KP government and Tallahassee Resources.

Federal Minister for Petroleum Shahid Khaqan Abbasi witnessed the signing ceremony. He said the Karak North block spread over a total area of 99.14 sq km for which the Canadian firm had made a minimum firm work commitment of $3.07 million.

Apart from minimum work commitment, the company was also obligated to spend a minimum of $30,000 every year in the block on social welfare schemes. The minister directed the Director General Petroleum Concessions to facilitate exploration and production companies to expedite the exploration process to boost domestic oil and gas production.

The minister said that after taking all provinces on board, the federal government had been able to finalise a Model Petroleum Concession Agreement (MPCA) and Model Exploration Licence.

As a result, it had awarded 50 blocks on provisional basis to nine exploration and production companies early this year.

These included 21 blocks in Balochistan, 15 in Punjab, six in Sindh and seven blocks in KP and one in Fata. The ministry has already signed 43 exploration licences and PCAs so far this year.

Tallahassee Resources Inc is a Calgary-Canada based exploration and production company that was established in 2007. It has its core assets with stakes in more than 100 producing wells in British Columbia and Alberta, Canada.

The company is primarily focused on conventional and Montney shale gas play in British Columbia, and conventional light oil and Duverney shale play development in Alberta.

The company said it has its international exploration plans in Pakistan with a current focus on light oil development in Kohat and Potwar belts and intends to expand in the near future into Pakistan’s tight gas and shale oil development by utilising its existing technical expertise and resources of North American assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> so you are saying that they are getting 20 Lazar vehicles from Serbia ...
> i didn't heard it
> 
> might be pic is wrong ... sindh police might go for Mohafiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics brother .. Please Do mention City
> 
> *Samples sent: US to assess potential of Pakistan’s shale gas reserves*
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> Exploration companies have already found some traces of shale gas during the search for conventional gas as 10% to 12% of shale gas appears on upper faces of conventional gas. PHOTO: FILE
> 
> *ISLAMABAD:
> Pakistan has sent samples of shale gas to the United States to determine the prospects of reserves of this untapped energy source following encouraging estimates given by the US Energy Information Administration (EIA), officials say.*
> 
> According to the EIA assessment, Pakistan holds massive shale gas reserves estimated at 51 trillion cubic feet (tcf), close to the conventional gas reserves of 58 tcf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At present, the government is conducting a study with the technical assistance of US Agency for International Development to prove the presence of huge shale gas deposits in the country.
> 
> Sources disclose that USAID has provided $1.8 million in technical assistance for undertaking the study. “Some samples have been sent to the US and research work will be completed in one year,” an official said, adding they were also looking for adopting US technology.
> 
> Washington is also imparting technical training to Pakistani officials and employees and engineers of public sector oil and gas companies.
> 
> The Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources has sent a summary to the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet, seeking the go-ahead for initiating a pilot project to search and consume the shale gas potential. The move is aimed at gradually bridging the yawning gap between demand and supply of energy.
> 
> Shale gas is natural gas that is found trapped within shale formations. It has low permeability compared to conventional reserves, that’s why it does not come out easily and a specific amount of investment and pricing are required to encourage its exploitation.
> 
> At present, Pakistan is not producing shale gas and needs to undertake significant initial work to tap this energy resource.
> 
> The US, after the discovery of massive shale gas deposits there in recent years, has become a gas-exporting country. In future, reports say, it will experience a boom in shale oil production as well and will become the largest oil producer.
> 
> Officials point out that Pakistan will offer $12 per million British thermal units (mmbtu) to gas exploration and production companies under the pilot programme, a price that is close to the cost of gas to be imported from Iran under the Iran-Pakistan pipeline project.
> 
> “A policy framework has been prepared and its approval will be sought from the ECC in its upcoming meeting,” an official of the petroleum ministry told _The Express Tribune_.
> 
> According to the official, exploration companies have already found some traces of shale gas during the search for conventional gas as 10% to 12% of shale gas appears on upper faces of conventional gas.
> 
> Experts suggest that Pakistan has consumed around 40% of conventional gas reserves and shale gas is the most viable option to meet growing energy needs.
> 
> A study conducted by a group of exploration and production companies says the production of shale gas will be economical at about 80% of the price of Brent crude, but this will have to be brought down to 70%.
> 
> Apart from shale gas, the government is also planning to drill 400 wells in the next four years in an effort to enhance the country’s oil and gas production.
> 
> Though in the past one year new gas deposits had been found, total production of the country stood at almost the same level at four billion cubic feet per day because of depletion of reserves in old fields.
> 
> According to officials, the country has added 500 million cubic feet of gas per day (mmcfd) from new finds, but a quantity more than that has been depleted. Therefore, the impact of additional 500 mmcfd is not reflected in overall production.
> 
> However, oil output has risen to near 100,000 barrels per day compared to 74,000 barrels per day earlier.
> 
> *Orange is the new black: Prison reforms to include colour-coded garb for inmates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colour-coded garb is just one of several aspects of a comprehensive prison reform agenda being implemented PHOTO: AFP
> 
> *PESHAWAR:
> If there ever was any confusion, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government will now ensure inmates on trial and convicts can be told apart by the colour of their uniform. Colour-coded garb is just one of several aspects of a comprehensive prison reform agenda being implemented, The Express Tribune learnt on Thursday.*
> 
> An official of the prison department who is not authorised to speak to the media said the prison reform plan, initiated with the help of the K-P Home and Tribal Affairs department, has decided to divide the province into four zones. Each zone will be managed by a prison DIG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The main focus [of the reform plan] will be on the rehabilitation of prisoners,” shared the official. This will include teaching them technical skills, establishing workshops and computer literacy programmes, he added. A profit share will be worked out for prisoners from the industrial workshops, said the official.
> 
> The new uniforms are just one part of the reform plan, he added.
> 
> “The aim is to encourage education and those who will pass their matric, intermediate and other degrees might receive some concession to their prison terms,” he said.
> 
> *Of physical matters*
> 
> If all goes according to plan, jail hospitals will be fully equipped. Procurement of medicine and equipment will be dealt with by a purchase committee in each district. The local MPA, deputy commissioner and other officials will be part of the committee and will ensure transparency, added the official.
> 
> “We are working on another plan to make jails ‘load-shedding free’ by installing solar panels—a project initiated by Home Secretary Akhtar Ali Shah,” the prison department official said. “Each jail will have a separate feeder and 11 jails across K-P have already been provided with water filtration plants.”
> 
> “High-security prisons are also planned for Manshera, Timergara, DI Khan and Bannu,” he explained. “The government has agreed to provide funds for these mega projects and work is in full swing.”
> 
> It also approved 22 new projects for jails, including 11 new and 11 on-going projects,” added the official.
> 
> “We are raising an 800-strong jail security force for which Rs30 million has been allocated by the provincial government,” he concluded.
> 
> *Tarbela dam attains maximum conservation level*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD - The Tarbela dam on Wednesday attained its maximum conservation level of 1550.00 feet while the Mangla dam was 09.20 feet below its maximum level of 1242.00 feet.
> According to the data released by the Indus River System Authority (IRSA), water level in the Indus River at Tarbela Dam was 1550.00 feet, which was 170.00 feet higher than its dead level 1378 feet.
> Water inflow in the dam was recorded as 145,000 cusecs while outflow was recorded as 115,600 cusecs. The water level in the Jhelum River at Mangla Dam was 1232.80 feet, which was 192.80 feet higher than its dead level of 1040 feet whereas the inflow and outflow of water was recorded as 23,683 cusecs and 10,000 cusecs respectively. The release of water at Kalabagh, Taunsa and Sukkur was recorded as 193,885, 252,466 and 154,905 cusecs respectively.
> 
> 
> Similarly, from the Kabul River a total of 30,700 cusecs of water was released at Nowshera and 46,336 cusecs released from the Chenab River at Marala.
> Meanwhile, the IRSA released 202,636 cusecs water for various rim stations with inflow of 245,719 cusecs.
> 
> *Barrel along: After a decade, Pakistan resumes crude oil export*
> By Saad Hasan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipments: 70,518 tons, is the quantity of ultra-light crude oil exported in the last two months, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.
> 
> *KARACHI:
> Pakistan has resumed export of crude oil after a gap of 10 years as output touched an all-time high of 98,000 barrels per day (bpd) in June 2014, an increase of 22% over the previous year, officials said.*
> 
> Around 70,518 tons of ultra-light crude oil – known as condensate – has been exported in the last two months, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS). The export value is stated at $60.7 million (Rs5.9 billion).
> 
> “At least one ship of 32,000-ton capacity is leaving the port every month,” said an industry official. “We expect exports to rise because the output of condensate has gradually increased over the years.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The petroleum crude is coming from different fields in Sindh and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Three multinational firms, United Energy Pakistan, which took over the assets of BP in the country, OMV and MOL are mostly involved in the exports.
> 
> Pakistan State Oil (PSO) has allocated two 55,000 capacity tanks to two of the multinational companies for storing condensate before the shipments are made, said an official.
> 
> “These companies want to sign three-year contracts with PSO for using the tanks, indicating their long-term intention to keep the exports going.”
> 
> Export of crude started after the discovery of the Badin Gas field along with the by-produce condensate in the 1990s. The refineries initially didn’t have the capability to process the condensate but when Attock and Pak Arab refineries started consuming most of the domestic supply, government restricted exports in 2004.
> 
> The average oil production in Pakistan jumped 13% to 86,000 bpd in fiscal year 2013-14 compared to the previous year. The oil output even reached an all-time high of 98,000 bpd by the end of June 2014.
> 
> Around 60,000-65,000 bpd of oil is consumed by local refineries, leaving a surplus of 24,000-25,000 bpd for export, said the officials.
> 
> A major chunk of the increase in oil output came from the Tal block, which saw average oil production rise 63% to 17,000 bpd. The block contributes 20% of the total oil produced in Pakistan.
> 
> *PM witnesses signing of Dasu Hydropower Project*
> By APP
> Published: August 26, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: INP
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif witnessed on Monday the signing ceremony of finance agreements with the World Bank relating to the development of the Dasu Hydropower Project and Sindh Agricultural Growth Project.*
> 
> The agreements worth $588.4 million and $76.4 million respectively were signed by Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) chairman along with World Bank country director Rachid Benmessaoud.
> 
> During the signing, the premier was told that the Dasu Hydropower Project can potentially produce 4230 MW of electricity that will be developed in two phases.
> 
> The ceremony was also attended by Senator Pervez Rashid along with Defense Minister Khawaja Asif and Minister of State for Water and Power Abid Sher Ali.


Here is the Full NEWS 

*کراچی: سندھ پولیس کے لئے سربیا سے خریداری کے لئے منتخب کی جانے والی 20 بکتربند گاڑیاں کئی منفرد خصوصیات کی حامل ہیں اوران خصوصیات کی حامل گاڑیاں دیگر ممالک میں دستیاب نہیں ہیں، کئی اضافی خصوصیات کی بدولت ہی ان گاڑیوں کی قیمت زیادہ ہے۔*

سندھ پولیس کے اعلیٰ افسر نے ’’ایکسپریس‘‘ کو بتایاکہ ان بکتر بند گاڑیوں پر تنقید کی جاتی ہے کہ انتہائی مہنگی گاڑیاں خریدی جارہی ہیں حالانکہ اس سے قبل بھی ملک میں سربین کمپنی یوگو امپورٹ سے بکتربندگاڑیاں منگوائی جاچکی ہیں، انھوں نے کہا کہ دیگر ممالک میں ضروربکتر بند گاڑیاں ہیں لیکن سربیا سے خریدی جانے والی BOV M-11 ماڈل کی بکتر بند گاڑی کی سب سے بڑی خصوصیت اس کا بم پروف ہوناہے ،یہ 4 وہیل ہے جبکہ اس میں 3 افرادکے بیٹھنے کی گنجائش ہے جس میں ضرورت کے مطابق7 افراد تک کی گنجائش بنائی جاسکتی ہے، یہ بتر بند گاڑی نیٹو کے طے کردہ معیارکے مطابق تیار شدہ ہے۔ گاڑی میں اس میں طاقتور کیمروں کے ذریعے دشمن کی نقل و حرکت پر بھی نظر رکھی جاسکتی ہے جوکہ عموماً جنگوں میں ہی استعمال کئے جاتے ہیںبکتر بند گاڑی میں جدیداور خود کار ہتھیار کے ساتھ ساتھ اس میں اسموک گرنیڈکی بھی خصوصیت ہے ،وائر لیس سسٹم بھی گاڑی میں شامل ہے۔

دوسری بکتر بند کے بارے میں اعلیٰ افسر کا کہنا ہے کہ LAZAR BTR SR-8808 کی سب سے بڑی خصوصیت یہ ہے کہ بارودی سرنگیں بھی اسے کوئی نقصان نہیں پہنچا سکتیں ،یہ 8 وہیل ہے، اس میں 3 افراد کے بیٹھنے کی گنجائش ہے لیکن فولڈنگ سیٹ کی بدولت مزید 10 افراد کے بیٹھنے کی گنجائش بنائی جاسکتی ہے، اس کا وزن 18 ٹن ہے، اس میں مشین گن سمیت مختلف اقسام کی 6 گن لگائی جاسکتی ہیں جبکہ گرینیڈ لانچر بھی اس میں شامل ہے۔ یہ بکتر بند گاڑی آر پی جی سیون راکٹ کا حملہ بھی سہہ سکتی ہے، اسے انفنٹری فائٹنگ وہیکل بھی کہاجاتا ہے۔ اس بکتر بند کی بدولت نفری کو شورش زدہ علاقے میں پہنچایا بھی جاسکتاہے، خریداری کے عمل میں شریک افسر کا کہنا ہے کہ ایسی بکتر بند گاڑیاں صرف سربیاسے ہی مل رہی تھیں دیگر ممالک میں ایسی گاڑیاں دستیاب نہیں ہیں ۔


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Credit: aftabsolangi ssc
> *
> Zamzama Club Redevelopment*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Business Center*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Inko to sb se Pehle bnao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Neelum Jhelum Hydro Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *Neelum Jhelum Hydro Project*




 Man i love Neelum Jehlum ab koi yeh na kahe k iska bhi anjaam Nandi Pur jesa hoga PP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Centre Point, Karachi*

Credit: @MWAhmed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Welfare Trust, Lahore*

*












*

*Clifton Beach Development, Karachi*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Zero Point, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Corporate results: Indus Motor’s profits go up 15%*





Rev up: Rs49.28 was the EPS in FY14 compared to an EPS of Rs42.72 during the previous year. PHOTO: INDUS MOTOR COMPANY

*KARACHI: 
Indus Motor Company posted a net profit of Rs3.87 billion in the fiscal year (FY) that ended June 30, up 15% compared to the earnings of Rs3.36 billion in FY13.*

Earnings per share (EPS) in FY14 clocked in at Rs49.28 compared to an EPS of Rs42.72 in the previous fiscal year.

“The main reason why the net profit of the company has improved despite dip in volumes was due to a 7% increase in the Pakistani rupee in the third quarter (January-March) 2014,” said Global Research analyst Imran Ahmed Patel.

“Rupee appreciation reduced the cost of imported parts, which is one of the biggest component for assemblers in Pakistan.”

Meanwhile, Global Research stated that the earnings were above market expectations.

“Indus Motor earnings were above our market expectation primarily due to higher than anticipated realised gross margin. This was because of the rupee appreciation in third quarter (January-March) of fiscal year 2014,” Global Research commented.

The company registered an earning of Rs1.55 billion or an EPS of Rs19.75 during the fourth quarter (April-June) of the fiscal year, depicting a decline of 5% year on year (and up 60% quarter on quarter).

The company’s board of directors announced a final cash dividend of Rs23.5 per share, taking the cumulative payout to Rs29.50 per share.

Sales declined 11% year-on-year to Rs57.06 billion during FY14 against Rs63.83 billion recorded during the last year. The primary reason for the decline in the company’s revenues was due to the discontinuation of the 10th generation Toyota Corolla model in July 2014, Global Research report added.

Moreover, imposition of 10% federal excise duty (FED) on Toyota Fortuner during fiscal year 2014 also negatively impacted the company’s volumetric sales for the said brand.

Consequently, the company’s completely knocked-down (CKD) sales declined 10% year-on-year to 33,997 units. On a quarterly basis, the company’s CKD sales clocked in at 7,270 units during fourth quarter 2014, down by a hefty 39% year on year (37% quarter on quarter).

Consequently, Indus Motor’s revenues registered at Rs12.30 billion during the period.

During the fourth quarter, the company experienced a significant improvement in its gross margin because of the rupee appreciation in the third quarter 2014.

As a result, the company’s gross margin clocked in at 14.7% during the period, despite a price cut offered on Toyota Corolla. On March 21, 2014, Indus Motor announced a 1-2% price cut on its different car models.

*Bright future ahead *

Patel added that the introduction of the new Corolla model will improve its sales and profits. The recent depreciation of the rupee by 3% is also going to hit the profitability of the company in the next quarter.

*Bilateral trade: GATE Pakistan launched in Berlin*






Michael Koch launched the German-Pakistani business platform GATE . (NNI)

*ISLAMABAD: 
Special representative of the German government for Pakistan and Afghanistan and former ambassador in Islamabad, Michael Koch, launched the German-Pakistani business platform GATE (German Association Trade and Economy) during a ceremony at the Federal Foreign Office in Berlin. According to a press release, the ceremony brought together business representatives from Pakistan and Germany as well as diplomats from both countries.*

GATE Pakistan will be an organisation that would push for the development of trade and investment projects between the two countries. The Pakistan embassy in Berlin and the German embassy in Islamabad will serve as patrons, through the respective ambassadors, Syed Hasan Javed and Cyrill Nunn. They expressed their support for GATE Pakistan during the founding ceremony, together with Germany’s Consul General in Karachi Tilo Klinner.

Nunn said, “It is a concrete step to unlock the huge potential for dynamic growth in economic relations.”

*New Islamabad airport: Dam to ensure uninterrupted supply*




The CAA is responsible for execution of the advanced feature in the airport, which will be the first green field airport of Pakistan.

*ISLAMABAD: 
In a bid to provide constant water supply to the new Islamabad International Airport, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has decided to construct a sustainable rain water dam.*

This would be constructed in coordination with Small Dams Organisation, Islamabad, according to the CAA project director.

The CAA is responsible for execution of the advanced feature in the airport, which will be the first green field airport of Pakistan with the facility to cater for the largest commercial aircraft presently operating worldwide.

A consultant is being engaged to conduct a complete survey of the area measuring 18.4 kilometres and prepare an initial report. The report, to be submitted soon, will suggest various economically viable options available for installing a perimeter intrusion detection system in line with international standards.

The government has set the end of May 2015 as the new deadline for the completion of the new airport.

According to official sources, 98% of the civil works and hydrant refueling systems and 55% work on the air traffic control system has been completed.

Under the directives of the prime minister, a power plant will be installed to ensure regular electricity to the airport which would cater to the needs of 15 million passengers in a year.

Additionally, the airport will have 15 boarding bridges and will be able to handle 400,000 tons of cargo. The government has ordered the installation of latest baggage handling system at the airport.

*New textile policy set to be announced*





Hands on: Rs4.4b is the amount allocated by the government to facilitate training sessions for 120,000 textile workers. PHOTO: AFP

*ISLAMABAD: 
The Ministry of Textile Industry will announce a new policy in the first week of next month.*

The new textile policy will include the future strategy for the industry and also comprise a plan to facilitate smaller units for the economic development of the country.

While speaking to the media, Kanwar Usman, the spokesperson for the ministry, said that the policy will be comprehensive, adding that an amount of Rs82 billion has been allocated for the ministry in the budget this year.

“The ministry will consider the plan for a brand development fund to introduce Pakistani products in the international market,” said the spokesperson. “The ministry’s top priority is the smaller components of the industry including hand-made carpet, loom sector and silk-based products. They will also be provided with financial assistance.”

Replying to a question, he said the policy will establish Product Development Centre to facilitate international firms for receiving orders at low costs from small industries.

He added that the ministry would also establish new garment houses in the four big cities of the country to meet competition in the international market.

The spokesman said the government has allocated Rs4.4 billion in the budget to facilitate training sessions for 120,000 textile workers that would equip them with modern skills

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ABAD International Expo 2014*

According to Express Tribune, Foreign companies that participated in the ABAD International Expo 2014 have signed $200 million worth of trade and investment agreements during the three-day event which was held between 12th and 14th august at Karachi Expo Center. It is also expected to lead to further investment agreements valuing $800 million in the next few months (organizers say)




















































__________________

_*Pearl City Faisalabad




*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad*






*F-10 Park One, Islamabad*

*







*

*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Tunnel construction at Atabad Lake*






*New tunnel at Attabad Hunza Under Construction. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*3D View of Metro Bus Project Package-ISB-1 (Faizabad to Peshawar Morr)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Surprising statistics: Inflation falls to 7% in August*





Stark contrast: 113.8% is the increase in price of potatoes in August 2014, compared to the corresponding period in 2013 300,000 tons of potatoes have been approved by the government for duty-free import. CREATIVE COMMONS

*ISLAMABAD: 
The rapid increase in prices of essential commodities has slowed down to what they were in the post-election period, as inflation fell to 7% on a year-on-year (YoY) basis in August, increasing prospects of a reduced discount rate in the upcoming monetary policy announcement.*

Inflation measured by the Consumer Price Index (CPI) – an indicator that captures prices of 481 commodities every month – rose to 6.99% in August on a YoY basis, according to thePakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) on Monday. It was the lowest since July last year.

In June 2013, when the PML-N government came into power, the CPI-based inflation had been recorded at 5.9% – jumping to 8.3% within one month. Since then it remained above the 7.5% mark.

The latest reduction has taken the analysts by surprise as they were expecting inflation to clock in at 8.2%. The downward slide was recorded both in the prices of food and non-food items, according to the PBS data. The food inflation slipped to 5.6% while non-food inflation decreased to 8.1%.

In July this year, the overall index rose to 7.9% on a year-on-year basis and there was an almost one percentage point reduction in a single month that highlighted prospects of reduction in the key discount rate. The State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) is expected to announce monetary policy for next two months. In the last monetary policy announcement, the board of the SBP had kept the discount rate unchanged at 10%.






However, according to analysts, SBP may retain the discount rate in a bid to use the monetary policy as a tool to build foreign currency reserves after the recent slide in the level of reserves.

According to the PBS, the rate of increase in prices of perishable food items slowed down to 6.2% year-on-year in August. The prices of non-perishable food items also slowed down to 4.7% last month. Clothing and footwear prices remained at 9.2%.

The highest increase was in the category of alcoholic beverages and tobacco groups as the prices soared by 22.6%.

In food, the price of potatoes increased by 113.8% in August in comparison to the corresponding period of previous year, suggesting measures to curtail the rates were unsuccessful. The federal government has allowed duty-free import of 300,000 metric tons of potato to check the prices in the domestic market. Pulse moong rates increased about 21.5% and there was a 22.8% increase in prices of cigarettes due to increase in taxes from July this year.

The fuel- and food-adjusted inflation also slowed down to 7.8% year-on-year in August, a reduction of 0.4% in a single month. The slowdown in the pace suggests that the inherent risks of double-digit inflation are abating. Independent experts give more importance to core inflation, excluding food and energy, which are susceptible to seasonal price shocks.

The average inflation during the first two months (July-August) of the fiscal year remained at 7.44% as compared to the same period of the previous fiscal.

For the new fiscal year, the government has set the inflation target at 8% as any significant curtailment is not possible due to rationalisation of subsidies, monetary overhang and rising demand, according to the Annual Plan for 2014-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

*Design for the new Gwadar International airport*






*location of NGIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Roundabout bridge for pedestrians & bikes-(Under-construction)*_













_*Labour Colony Lahore *_











* Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dolmen Complex Now 






Dolmen Complex In Future 




*

*BAHRIA TOWN Heritage Hotel *
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Revival: Railways records impressive revenue*

Published: September 4, 2014





Sixty new engines would be added by December PHOTO: MOHAMMAD AZEEM/EXPRESS

*ISLAMABAD: 
For the first time in 40 years, Pakistan Railways (PR) managed to reduce its deficit and earn Rs6 billion in revenue in the outgoing fiscal year 2013-14. A sum of Rs40 billion has been allocated for PR for the fiscal year 2014-15 to bring improvement in its system, provide better and convenient travelling facilities to passengers.*

Sixty new engines would be added by December this year while tenders had been issued to acquire another 75 engines with emphasis on coal-powered ones. Fifty of them would be coal-powered engines of 4,500 Horse Power, more powerful than the existing 3,000 HP ones.

A new train would operate from Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas, while a late-night one would operate on Multan-Lahore route.

Railways would repair its main line-I from Karachi to Peshawar as part of initiatives for Pak-China Economic Corridor. MoUs have been signed for Pak-China Economic Corridor and a sum of Rs380 billion allocated for improving communications infrastructure.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 4th, 2014.

source: Revival: Railways records impressive revenue – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Corporate results: PSO posts 73% rise in profits*





The company announced a final cash dividend of Rs4 per share, which is equal to the amount disbursed among shareholders earlier this year. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
Pakistan State Oil (PSO) on Wednesday reported a 73% surge in profits, clocking in at Rs21.818 billion, during fiscal year 2013-14 over the previous year as the country’s largest petroleum supplier reaped benefits of the appreciation of the rupee and inflow of billions in overdue payments.*

It announced a final cash dividend of Rs4 per share, which is equal to the amount disbursed among shareholders earlier this year.

“The main reasons attributed to high profit were the exchange gain and the money PSO received following settlement of circular debt,” said Shahid Ali, head of research at Summit Capital. “There was also some improvement in gross margins on petroleum sales. But most of the rise was due to a one-time gain.”

PSO, which has 3,689 outlets across the country, posted a rise of 230% in “other income” during fiscal 2013-14. It increased to Rs19.517 billion, compared with Rs5.9 billion recorded in fiscal 2012-13.

Exchange gain materialises as PSO books furnace oil for import and by the time it has to pay in dollars the rupee appreciates.






Net sales slightly improved to Rs1.187 trillion from previous year’s Rs1.1 trillion.

Vahaj Ahmed of Topline Securities said that sales grew 8% on the back of 8% to10% growth in furnace oil and petrol sales, while gross margin remained unchanged at 3.1%.

Much of the increase in other income was a result of Rs12.2bn the company received from IPPs under penal income on overdue receivables which was not cleared when the government partially resolved circular debt in June 2013, he said.

Moreover, company’s finance costs increased by 26% primarily due to the significant hike in short-term borrowings which reached Rs120.4 billion in March 2014 versus Rs17.3 billion by the end of June 2013.

“Once again, the company remained a major victim of circular debt which crossed Rs500 billion in FY14 despite a major resolution of the problem by the government.”

In fourth April-June 2014, PSO posted net earnings of Rs2.4 billion as against Rs3.3 billion, down 26% over the same quarter of the previous year.

*In KP: Rs300m recovered from corrupt officials in two months*





- File
MANSEHRA: Anti-Corruption Establishment (ACE), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, director Ziaullah Toru said on Thursday said that despite hurdles being created by lawmakers his department had arrested 302 officials of different government departments and recovered looted amount of Rs300 million from them during last two months.

“I am thankful to Chief Minister Pervez Khattak who has given a free hand to ACE to end corruption from the province and this is why we have arrested 302 employees, including officers, and recovered Rs300 million in last two months,” Mr Toru told an open forum, which was held here at the Circuit House and attended by lawyers, contractors, revenue officials and members of civil society.

The ACE director said that the chief minister had announced to double the staff of the department. He said that if this was done then there should be no doubt about making corruption-free society. He claimed that ACE had now been playing an important role in curbing timber smuggling and time was not far when the menace would be ended.

*ACE chief says KP govt sincere in ending corruption*
“During last three months timber smugglers have cut trees of over Rs8 billion in the province and we are working on such big issues not only to protect green gold, but also take action against those involved in this business,” he said.

He said that the government had finalised a policy for conservation of forests and giving share to forest owners, but black sheep in the forest department were being taken to justice.

Mr Toru asked people to come forward to end corruption from the society and inform his department so that action could be taken against the corrupt. He said that every complaint was thoroughly checked by ACE and action taken in genuine cases. He said that his department was also focusing on embezzlement of goods and medicines intended for public at the basic health units and other hospitals in the province.

Mr Toru said that though most of the lawmakers were still following the same path to protect their supporters from ACE, but now their recommendations were turned down for the sake of justice.

*Open-source programming: Project initiated to help IT students*





Costing Rs35 million, the project is aimed at providing training to IT students with respect to requirements by prospective employers in the software industry. PHOTO: TOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
A project has been completed that focuses on developing an open-source approach for making students more learned about the skills required for developing industrial strength software.*

Costing Rs35 million, the project is aimed at providing training to IT students with respect to requirements by prospective employers in the software industry.

Other objectives were to allow students understand good programming practices through high-quality coding and feedback from professionals who write them. It was also made to address (and resolve) the lack of quality in computer science/software engineering teachers in most universities.

The National ICT Research and Development Fund, Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunications completed the project in collaboration with the National University of Computer and Emerging Sciences (NU-FAST), in Lahore.

Official sources said education in Software Engineering aims at preparing students for their utilisation of services in the software industry. This could ideally be achieved by involving the students in realistic projects.

They said several attempts have been made to emulate such real life scenario in the classroom environment. However, unavailability of such projects in large number on a continuous basis has resulted in experiments which could not be repeated on large scale, if at all, the sources added.

According to them, the project focused on student participation in developing open-source software which has emerged as a mainstream activity over the last 10 years, and can help in achieving the objectives of practical software engineering.

Open source software development is a very well-coordinated and properly engineered practice on a larger scale as typically, an individual or a small group of people start work on a project. After reaching a certain maturity level, the project is floated as open-source and volunteers are invited to participate in the development effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan Railways to operate Cargo Express from today (4th September 2014)*


KARACHI: After revamping the railways’ falling system and entering the profit earning phase, Pakistan Railway is now set to operate “Cargo Express” from today (Tuesday).
According to railway sources, the Cargo Express will operate twice a week on Tuesday and Saturday between Karachi Cantonment and Badami Bagh Station, near Lahore and the first express will leave Tuesday at 11 pm.
The sources said, the frequency of the train will later be increased to one train a day.
It may be mentioned here that railway is already operates five to six freight trains on daily basis while this Cargo Express Train has been revived after a lapse of more than three years. The last cargo train was dispatched on June 20, 2011. 
The Cargo express will consist of a load of 23=46 ZBCs (New Chinese Covered Wagons). The freight of each wagon is Rs 130,000 total freight of one full train will be Rs 03 million. 
Sources said that expected monthly earning from this train is Rs 24 million and Rs 300 million expected annual earning. 
The Cargo Express will carry general cargo like soaps, detergents, tissue boxes, imported household items, spare parts etc. 
The expected running time of cargo express is 38 hours while a proper timetable has already been issued for this train on the lines of passenger Express Train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

kuch din baad green buses ki tarha ye baat bhi prove hojayegi ke ye Mustafa kamal nahi Qaim ali shah hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*














*Aerial view of the under-construction Gulmit-Shishkat bridge in Gojal, Upper Hunza.*

*



*

*Gilgit-Danyor bridge*

*



*

*Economic Corridor*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Sustainable Development of Walled City, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Hyderabad Towers*

Project Description:
Hyderabad Towers Four residential towers based on podium at Hyderabad, Pakistan. The Project consists of four residential towers A, B, C & D - 55 storey's each, based on a 5 storey podium for entertainment and retail function with ice rink, cinema theatre and 6 storey basement for mechanical and parking services.

Owner/Client: Mr. Mohd. Yacoub

Location: Hyderabad, Pakistan

Total G.F.A.: 50440,88 sq.yds

Construction Value: -

Scope of Services: LEAD Consultant/Project Manager

Project Status: Under Negotiation










*Paras Tower - Karachi*

Project Description:
Paras Towers Consists of: Twin residential towers; Tower A -52 storey above podium Tower B - 46 floors based on 5 levels podium with entertainment facilities 7 underground levels for parking flying restaurant at 41 floor.

Owner/Client: Mr. Mohd. Yacoub

Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Total G.F.A.: 20520 sq.yds

Construction Value: -

Scope of Services: LEAD Consultant/Project Manager

Project Status: Under Negotiation 















*Al-Karim Towers Karachi*

Project Description:
Al Karim Towers Complex Consists of: Tower A - 100 storey residential tower with a revolving restaurant facility on top. Tower B & E - 54 storey residential towers. Tower C & D - 44 storey residential. Podium for Towers B, C, D & E- 5 levels floor services. Office Tower F - 70 storey twisted office for retail facilities. Office Tower G - 60 storey tower.

Owner/Client: Mr. Mohd. Yacoub

Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Total G.F.A.: 20234 sq.yds

Construction Value: 20234 sq.yds

Scope of Services: LEAD Consultant/Project Manager

Project Status: Under Negotiation














Credit: aftabsolangi ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*

*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*About 15.1mn cotton bales production expected*





ISLAMABAD: About 15.1 million cotton bales production is expected during the current crop season as cotton sowing witnessed 4.5 percent increase in Punjab and 5.8 percent in Sindh Province.

The Punjab Province had achieved over 94 percent of crop sowing target set for the current crop season, said Cotton Commissioner in the Ministry of Textile Industry, Dr. Khalid Abdullah.

Talking to APP here on Monday, he said that the crop was cultivated over 5.68 million acres as against the set targets of 6 million acres which was up by 4.5 percent as compared to the sowing of same period last year.

He said that cotton production in Punjab is expected to reach over 10.5 million bales as the area under crop production has registered significant increase.

Meanwhile, in Sindh Province crop production is expected to reach 4.5 million bales as the province has achieved 92 percent of the set sowing targets, he added.

Crop had been cultivated about 1.48 million acres of land as against the set targets of 1.6 million acres for the recent crop season, he added.

Cotton Commissioner said that filed formations has reported 25-30 maund crop output per acre in Sindh Province due to favorable weather conditions which was indicating a healthy crop.

He said that crop position in Fasilabad, Multan, Sahiwal, Rahimyar Khan regions of Punjab was satisfactory and upto the mark where plant population also increased with better development and less Cotton leave curl attacks.

Dr. Abdullah said that Gothki, Sarkand and Mirpur Khas regions of the Sindh Province has also witnessed better crop out-put during the recent season.

Cotton Commissioner said that fortunately upto now, cotton crop was not affected from the recent rains and floods as no any untoward situation was recorded in cotton growing areas.



*Copyright APP (Associated Press of*

*Pak-China Investment Company to be revived*





The two sides agreed that Pakistan-China Economic Corridor related projects including energy and infrastructure should be a good starting point for the private sector.— Reuters file photo
ISLAMABAD: Beijing and Islamabad have agreed to reinvigorate Pak-China Investment Company Ltd (PCICL) so that China Development Bank could directly finance private sector to take up energy and infrastructure projects.

The decision was taken in a meeting on Friday between Finance Minister Ishaq Dar and a Chinese delegation led by Deputy Director General of China Development Bank Ms Liu Hui. The delegation also included PCICL’s board of directors.

The two sides agreed that Pakistan-China Economic Corridor related projects including energy and infrastructure should be a good starting point for the private sector to be chipped in through the PCICL.

An official statement quoted Ms Hui as saying that the economic corridor would set a good example of cooperation between the two countries and the China Development Bank was playing an important role in developing bilateral friendship.

The bank would bridge the gap between the private sectors of both the countries, she said and added that Chinese investors wanted to explore Pakistani market as there was a great scope for joint venture to usher in a new shared era of development.

She also conveyed the sentiments of the China Development Bank’s governor to the finance minister.

Dar said China had always been a great friend of Pakistan and the political leaderships of both the countries had a common vision about robust economic cooperation. He said there was a great potential for investment by the private sector of China into energy and infrastructure projects.

He emphasised helping and financing the private sector to achieve economic goals.

The finance minister also briefed the visiting delegation about “the economic progress Pakistan made during the last one year as it achieved all the macroeconomic targets with considerable increase in revenue collection and foreign remittances”.

He said the trade deficit had also declined because of growth in exports and decline in imports while the stock exchange performed very well.

He told the delegation that hopefully the political stability in the country would lead to better performance of the economy during this fiscal year

*PakWheels at the Audi A8 launch event in Pakistan*


Audi launched the A8 to Pakistan in a festival of glitter, glamor, and music. We were sent the invitations to the launch event by Audi Pakistan’s country manager to be part of the welcoming festivities for Audi’s benchmark sedan; the A8, which by the way has been trailing the Mercedes S-Class since a while due to Audi’s focused approach on design rather the technological war which has been going on between them for decades. It is unspoken off, you won’t see it but you can realize it. It is a cold war.

If BMW M, Audi RS, and Mercedes AMG battle it out on the racing circuit to be the best, the benchmark sports sedan; than these ultra-luxury sedans do it on the technological front. The motive is simple. Eliminate human interaction, or just bring it to the minimum. Drivers aids, safety, massagers, engines, everything.

Neither of these three luxury sedans from the German automakers brag about design or anything but rather technology; Mercedes has so far dominated the realm of ultra-luxury sedans because every first was done by the S-Class. Radar? S-Class. Airbag? 25 years ago, the S-Class was the first to introduce them. Nightvision? S-Class.

Audi flaunts its LED Headlights but truth be told, Mercedes S-Class uses not a single light bulb to illuminate the road, in fact, 190 LEDs do that for you and it is the first series production car to fully use just LEDs as an illuminating source. S-Class’s resume is quite heavy than.

Coming back to the event, VJ and Model Waqar Ali Khan took the stage to introduce the car to everyone and it was quite clear that he knew less than the 12 years old sitting in front as he pointed towards the LED lamps of the A8 and tried to sell the entire car through those LEDs by making vague gestures toward the headlight. It was a pity because he made the car seem like it had no selling features other than the LEDs.

Then after introducing the LED headlights, he moved to introduce “three others models”, and I quote him, “one is infront of you and the other is around the corner, dinner would be served now, you can come onto the stage to check out the car, be sure to be back to your seats by 10.15 so the show can proceed as order.”





We kid you not! Q5 and A7 Sportsback were around the corner along the A4 sportsback while the A6 was infront. And they are the leading super-models of the car world these days, these Audis. The A6 is perhaps the most perfectly proportioned car I have seen amongst all the new cars and the A7 sportsback was just gorgeous.

Audi, is a brand full of exciting history. The Quattro from the 80s, 13 Le Mans Championships, just three shy of the record 16 wins of Porsche which has prompted the sister or parent company of Audi; Porsche to return and defend its record wins as Audi just won’t stop winning even after Peugeot and Toyota are breathing under its neck. The four rings which are representative of four automotive companies which got together to create Auto Union (known then and later Audi after the name of Audi’s founder “Horsch”, which meant listen in German and Audi means listen in latin, yeah! boring but bear with me.)

We don’t want to bore people with history but war, localized information and humor like you can’t drive your Audi on CNG (when in doubt, make a CNG joke) is always interesting and interactive with people.

Nevertheless, we cringed and sat tight for more musings from Waqar Ali Khan but instead began talking amongst ourselves about the amazing days of Group B rally where Audi just dominated! The Quattro S1 was one of the most powerful cars of that era, often called by rally drivers as too fast to be driven. They could out-accelerate Formula One cars of that era on gravel!

Anyways, continental dinner was served which was alright and then we moved to our seats to listen to the maestro Rahat Fateh Ali Khan as we tried miserably to get any attendant to get us tea without success.

Audi is well on its way to selling two million cars by 2020 and is doing consecutive record sales. The A8 now also has matrix LED lights but the S-Class stands in its way. Its like siblings; the eldest, which is the S-Class does something, and the rest follow. Rest being the A8 and the 7-Series.

Audi has figured that out now, late last year, they announced investment plans worth 30.3 billion US $ to just research and development. They’re going to need it if they want to introduce wireless charging to their cars soon and ultimate goal of defeating the S-Class. With looks like that, few technological firsts, and comfort can actually achieve that goal.

The thing is though, these ultra-luxury cars depreciate like hell, just adding tech to your cars like wi-fi, satellite support, time on mars sounds all cool and makes us gooey but you need to have the proper package of luxury to win.

We left a while before the event ended as we had things to do for the upcoming PakWheels Karachi Auto Show but it was a well crafted event hosted at Mohatta Palace, Karachi. An event which suits the taste of the one-percent Pakistanis targeted by the A8 but may be soon enough, we’ll bring you a test drive of an Audi in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Who Owns Our Pakistani Television Channels?*





Is our media really unbiased?

Are the news reporters and journalists who we look towards to find out what is happening in our beloved homeland really presenting a factual and objective picture? Or are there hidden puppet masters in the background with their own personal agendas who control what we watch in order to manipulate our emotions in order to reach their own secret goals?

Knowing who owns the media outlets can help us form an opinion. Here we present a list of Pakistani Television channels along with their owners…

*S. No.Channel Name Genre Language Owned By*
18XMMusicUrduAPNA TV Channel (Pvt.) Ltd
2A TVEntertainmentUrduSports Star International (Pvt.) Ltd
3A PlusEntertainmentUrduSports Star International (Pvt.) Ltd
4Aag TVYouthUrduIndependent Media Corporation (Jang Group)
5Aaj NewsNewsUrduBusiness Recorder Media Group
6AbbTakEntertainmentUrduAPNA TV Channel (Pvt.) Ltd
7AJK TVEntertainmentKashmiri/PothohariPakistan Television Corporation
8AKS TVEntertainmentUrdu
9ALiteMiscellaneousUrduFun Infotainment Network (Pvt.) Ltd
10Aman TVMiscellaneousUrduSunBiz (Pvt.) Ltd
11APNA NewsNewsUrduApna Network
12ARY DigitalEntertainmentUrduARY Communications
13ARY MusikMusicUrduARY Communications
14ARY NewsNewsUrduARY Communications
15ARY QtvReligiousUrduARY Communications
16ARY ZauqFoodUrduARY Communications
17ATVEntertainmentUrduShalimar Recording and Broadcasting Co. and SSI Communications
18AVT KhyberEntertainmentPashtoKamran Raja
19Awaz TVEntertainmentSindhiSikandar Jatoi
20AXN PakistanEntertainmentEnglishSony Pictures Entertainment
21Azan TVReligiousUrdu
22BBC World News South AsiaNewsEnglishBBC Worldwide
23Business PlusBusinessUrduTimes Media Group
24Capital TVMiscellaneousUrduHB Media (Pvt.) Ltd
25Cartoon Network PakistanChildrenEnglishTurner International Pakistan
26Channel 5NewsUrduInteract (Pvt.) Ltd
27City 42MetropolitanUrduCity News Network (Pvt.) Ltd
28CNBC NewsNewsUrduVision Networks TV Limited
29CNBC PakistanNewsEnglishVision Networks TV Limited
30CNN International South AsiaNewsEnglishTurner International Pakistan and Turner International India
31Dawn NewsNewsUrduAurora Broadcasting Services
32Dharti TVEntertainmentSindhiMehran TV (Pvt.) Ltd
33Dhoom TVEntertainmentUrduDhoom Television Network (Pvt.) Ltd.
34Din NewsNewsUrduFortune Marketing (Pvt.) Ltd
35Dunya TV NewsNewsUrduNational Communications Services (SMC-Pvt)
36Dunya TV EntertainmentEntertainmentUrduNational Communications Services (SMC-Pvt)
37ESPN PakistanSportsEnglishStar TV & FOX
38Express 24/7NewsEnglishLakson Group
39Express NewsNewsUrduLakson Group
40Express EntertainmentEntertainmentUrduLakson Group
41Film WorldMoviesUrduLeo Communications
42FilmaxMoviesEnglishLeo Communications
43FilmaziaMoviesUrduLeo Communications
44Geo NewsNewsUrduIndependent Media Corporation (Jang Group)
45Geo SuperSportsUrduIndependent Media Corporation (Jang Group)
46Geo TVEntertainmentUrduIndependent Media Corporation (Jang Group)
47HBO PakistanEntertainmentEnglishARY Digital Network and Turner International Pakistan
48Health TVMiscellaneousUrduZiauddin Enterprises (Pvt.) Ltd.
49Hum TVEntertainmentUrduEye TV Limited
50Indus MusicMusicUrduIndus TV Network
51Indus NewsNewsUrduIndus TV Network
52Indus VisionEntertainmentUrduIndus TV Network
53JalwaMiscellaneousUrduAPNA TV Channel (Pvt.) Ltd
54Kashish TVEntertainmentSindhiKawish TV Network
55Kashish TVMusicUrduKawish TV Network
56Kay2 TVYouthUrdu
57Khyber NewsNewsPashtoKamran Raja
58Kohenoor TVMiscellaneousUrduAriel Broadcasting Services (Pvt.) Ltd.
59Kook TVMiscellaneousSaraiki
60KTNEntertainmentSindhiKawish TV Network
61KTN NewsNewsSindhiKawish TV Network
62Labbaik TVReligiousUrduAKS Communication Private Limited
63Madani ChannelReligiousUrduDawat-e-Islami
64Masala TVFoodUrduEye TV Limited
65Mashriq TVEntertainmentUrduDivine Intervention (Pvt.) Ldt
66Mehran TVEntertainmentSindhiIndus Link Media Communications (Pvt) Ltd
67Metro OneMetropolitanUrduMulti Plus Corporation (Pvt) Ltd
68MusikMusicUrduARY Communications
69News OneNewsUrduAir Waves Media (Pvt.) Ltd
70Nickelodeon PakistanChildrenEnglishARY Digital Network and Viacom
71OxygeneMusicUrduClassic Entertainment (Pvt.) Ltd
72Oye TVMusicUrduEye TV Limited
73Oye TVYouthUrduEye TV Limited
74Peace TVReligiousUrduIslamic Research Foundation
75Play TVMusicUrduSeven Media Network (Pvt.) Ltd.
76PTV BolanEntertainmentBalochiPakistan Television Corporation
77PTV GlobalEntertainmentUrduPakistan Television Corporation
78PTV HomeEntertainmentUrduPakistan Television Corporation
79PTV NationalEntertainmentUrduPakistan Television Corporation
80PTV NewsNewsUrduPakistan Television Corporation
81Punjab TVEntertainmentPunjabiIRIS Communications (Pvt.) Ltd
82Q TVReligiousUrduARY Communications
83Ravi TVMiscellaneousSeraikiTop End Network
84Rohi TVMiscellaneousSaraikiJahangir Khan Tareen
85Royal NewsNewsUrduRoyal Media Network (Pvt.) Ltd
86Rung TVMiscellaneousUrdu
87SabzBaat TVEntertainmentBalochiEast Films (Pvt.) Ltd
88SAMAA TVNewsUrduJaag Broadcasting Systems Pvt. Ltd
89Shamal TVEntertainmentHindko
90Silver ScreenMoviesUrdu
91Sindh TVEntertainmentSindhiDolphin Media (Pvt.) Ltd
92Sindh TV NewsNewsSindhiDolphin Media (Pvt.) Ltd
93Sohni DhartiAgricultureUrduTilton (Pvt.) Ltd
94StarliteMoviesUrdu
95Sun BizMiscellaneousUrdu
96Ten SportsSportsEnglishTaj TV
97TV OneEntertainmentUrduAir Waves Media (Pvt.) Ltd
98TVOne GlobalEntertainmentUrduInterflow
99Urdu 1EntertainmentUrduHorizon Media
100Value TVMiscellaneousUrduCentral Media Network (Pvt.) Ltd
101Vibe TVLifestyle and FashionUrdu
102VTV-1EducationUrduVirtual University
103VTV-2EducationVirtual University
104VTV-3EducationVirtual University
105VTV-4EducationVirtual University
106VSH NewsNewsBalochiVisionary Group
107Waqt TVEntertainmentUrduNidai Millat (Pvt.) Ltd
108Waqt NewsNewsUrduNawa-e-Waqt Group
109Waseeb TVEntertainmentSaraikiAirwaves Media Group
110WB Channel PakistanEntertainmentEnglishTurner International Pakistan
111ZAM Television NetworkEntertainmentUrduZam Television Network (Pvt.) Ltd
112ZaiqaFoodUrduTotal Media Limited

Who Owns Our Pakistani Television Channels? | Pakistan Insider

*Branchless banking: Competition intensifies with new entrant*





Money transaction via mobile is the emerging trend all telecom companies are focusing on. PHOTO: WARID

*LAHORE: 
An intense competition among telecom companies is forcing them to come up with innovative ideas to attract and keep subscribers hooked to their networks.*

Their top-most priority is to provide quality coverage in distant areas. This goal has recently been achieved via strengthening of their network base with the third and fourth generation technology.

Money transaction via mobile is the emerging trend all telecom companies are focusing on. The latest entrant in this market is Warid Telecom, which gave second thoughts about quitting the market and decided to invest $400 million to strengthen and upgrade its network. For the company, Mobile Paisa is an important inclusion to the business plan.

“We always struggled to maintain a high level of customer expectation through our best services that are personalised around customer’s desires,” said Faisal Khan Sadozai, Director of Mobile Financial Services, Warid Telecom, in an interview with _The Express Tribune._

“Mobile Paisa is a convenient cash management service available on mobile phone. It is mainly about facilitating money transfer for both the unbanked and banked customers. The service can be used for reloading airtime units and for payment of utility bills, and in future, also for goods and services,” he said.

At present, Warid has some 10,000 agents in 500 towns delivering services that they are aiming to triple in a couple of months. The company has aggressive plans to cover areas, which are still unexplored by other operators and have potential markets.

The management claims that they have a strong edge on the technology front, human resource and most prominently have entered into a partnership with Bank Alfalah, its sister concern.

“This is a perfect combination for Mobile Paisa to boost services and become a game changer,” Sadozai said.

*Money lending: ADB set to approve $30m for Engro LNG project*





The terminal – originally planned to be completed in November this year– is aimed at ensuring gas flows by coming winter season. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
The Asian Development Bank is set to approve $30 million loan for the construction of Engro Fast track Liquefied Natural Gas regasification project.*

The project is aimed at facilitating imports of up to 400 million cubic feet of gas per day (mmcfd) gas to bridge the soaring gap between demand and supply.

The loan will be given at London Interbank Offered Rates (Libor), according to the ADB. It will help Engro Elengy Terminal (ETPL), a fully owned subsidiary of Engro Corporation, to significantly meet the total financing requirements of the project, according to the ETPL official.

The project will involve the construction and operation of LNG terminal at Port Qasim including a 24 kilometre (km) branch pipeline to transport re-gasified LNG. About 21km of the pipeline is located within the Port Qasim Authority.






The International Finance Corporation (IFC) of the World Bank is also expected to give about $30 million loan for the construction of the terminal. Out of the total cost, estimated over $100 million, ETPL will add $31 million as its equity, while the remaining 70% will be arranged from international and domestic financial institutions, according to the official.

Both IFC and ADB are expected to convert parts of their project financing into equity that will allow their representatives to sit on the Board of the company.

The terminal – originally planned to be completed in November this year – is aimed at ensuring gas flows by the upcoming winter season. However, the project is now delayed and will be completed in March, due to requisite approvals from government agencies.

The Petroleum and Natural Resources Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi had vowed to minimise gas load shedding in the winter season this year –a promise that is unlikely to be met as the authorities have yet to finalise a deal for its import.

The project involves the use of a floating storage and a regasification unit which will store imported LNG
and re-gasify it before transporting the gas through a 24km pipeline to the existing Sui Southern Gas Company network near Port Qasim.

Following a public tendering process in 2013, the ETPL has signed a 15-year LNG service agreement with the SSGC. The ETPL would provide the handling facility with toll charges and later increase imports to 400 mmcfd from 200 mmcfd which would be set in the beginning.

The company has already begun work on the project and has completed 15% dredging besides initiating the process to lay down the pipeline. As the international financial institutions are yet to approve the loans, the ETPL has arranged bridge financing to meet all the requirements.

The government has also initiated the process for issuing tenders for the import of gas. With the assistance of the United States Agency for International Development (USAID), the government has hired legal and commercial consultants aimed at facilitating in awarding the LNG import deal.

It has been simultaneously engaging with Qatar authorities, in addition to initiating process to issue a tender for the private parties. The country is seeking a government-to-government arrangement with Qatar but it has so far remained unable to strike a deal due to a high price demand, according to Ministry of Petroleum officials.

During the previous PPP government, Doha had offered to export LNG at a price equivalent to 14.7% of Brent crude oil rate when it was hovering around $110 per barrel in the international market. Later, Qatar pushed the price down to $17.437
per mmbtu, a 0.5% discount over the previous rate of $18.002 for the 20-year lifetime of the project.

*Cement dispatches increase 23.2%*





Burden: The 1% import duty on coal has put further stress on the cost of fuel, damaging the industry. PHOTO: FAUJI CEMENT

*KARACHI: 
Total cement dispatches have shown an increase of 23.2% during August 2014, compared to the same month of the previous year, according to data released by the All Pakistan Cement Manufacturers Association (APCMA).*

Cement dispatches (local sales and exports) in August 2014 increased to 2.778 million tons as compared to 2.254 million in August 2013. Exports during August 2014 were 828,000 tons against 677,000 during the same period of the previous year.

Local cement sales to domestic markets during August 2014 were 1.95 million tons, compared to 1.57 million tons, showing an increase of 23.6%. A healthy growth was witnessed both in exports and domestic consumption despite the prevailing political turmoil in the country. The growth was registered in both northern and southern parts of the country. Exports from north increased from 437,917 tons last August to 502,845 this year, while cement exports in the southern region increased from 261,938 tons in August 2013 to 300,271 in the corresponding period this year.

An APCMA spokesman said that the negative domestic consumption in July 2014 was compensated with the rise in August, resulting in higher overall consumption. He added that exports suffered a decline of 32% in July 2014 and despite an increase of over 22% in exports during August, the overall exports in the first two months of this fiscal year declined by 6.7% to 1,331 million tons from 1,426 million tons during the same period of the previous fiscal year.

“Issues impacting the cement sector have still not been addressed by the government,” said the spokesman.

“The Federal Bureau of Revenue has not mitigated the tax burden put on the industry through previous year’s federal budget.”

The 1% import duty on coal in the recent federal budget (2014-15) has put further stress on the cost of fuel, as the cement industry consumes almost 95% of the 4.5 million tons of annual coal import.

“The industry has spent millions of dollars to convert furnace oil into coal to reduce the cost of production,” he said. “This can result in a loss of international market, which causes the foreign exchange earned by the cement exports to be at risk.”

He further added that the cement sector of the country is already facing grave issues including massive load-shedding, shortage of labour, slowdown of construction activities and less exports; therefore, this duty is just to add to the woes of the sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Dhana Irrigation & Water Supply, FATA*







Create efficient management system for water sources.

Provide portable water to the locals in the area.

Harness seasonal runoff to provide additional water for irrigation.

Conserve and recharge ground water table.

It is designed to facilitate the catchment area of 13000 acre.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Bannu Miranshah Ghulam Khan Road, FATA*






Increase accessibility to remote areas of SWA / NWA through const and improvement of existing roads Generate economic opportunities for the tribesmen through improved market access.The economic activities may include transportation of the agriculture products and goods.Improved linkage of SWA / NWA to the provincial and national highways Better connectivity b/w major cities of settled areas and SWA / NWA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*BALOCHISTAN: Jinnah Naval Base, Ormara*





*ISLAMABAD: Under-construction Sheraton Golf City Resort Hotel. Project of Bahria Town in Bahria Golf City near Bara Koh












*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Kalma Underpass, Lahore*

*





Azadi Chowk, Lahore*

















*







*

*Ring Road, Lahore*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

GILGIT-BALTISTAN: Aerial view of the under-construction Gulmit-Shishkat Bridge in Gojal, Upper Hunza














PAK-AFGHAN BORDER: Pakistan has started digging a 480-km long, 8 ft. deep and 10 ft. wide trench along its border with Afghanistan in Balochistan Province. The trench will not only delineate the physical boundary between Pakistan and Afghanistan but will also prevent vehicles carrying terrorists, weapons, illegal immigrants, smugglers and smuggled goods from crossing the border into Pakistan from Afghanistan. A 235-km trench has been dug while the remainder would be completed by the end of 2014








*Hassan Rana talks Yalghaar, Shaan and future of Pakistan's cinema*





Left to right – Hassan Waqas Rana, Shaan Shahid, Sana Bucha and Bilal Ashraf.
After the success of _Waar_, the film’s producer, Dr Hassan Waqas Rana, is busy pulling together his next big venture.

Rana’s upcoming film, _Yalghaar_, is highly anticipated – not only for it’s star-studded cast, but also because it’s said to be Pakistan’s most expensive film to date.

Rana, who will be directing, writing and producing the film, talks to Dawn.com about what makes _Yalghaar_ so expensive, his team, and the people behind the success of Pakistan’s film Industry.

*It's all about equipment, crew*
“The funds are going to equipment, equipment, and then some more equipment," says Rana.

"There is a technical revolution happening at the moment and I intend to make full use of it. I want to make my film a cinematic experience for my audience and something that all of you can love to call your own. Making a closer to life cave system is just one of the things we did, you cannot give the audience anything substandard, they will literally tear you apart and my team is extremely aware of that,” Rana added.





Left to right: Hasan Waqas Rana, Adnan Siddiqui and Bilal Ashraf. – Publicity photo
Rana also believes that social media is the best platform to connect with your fans.

"Social media is going to play a major part in our plan [for promotions]", says Rana. “It is the only medium where you can directly speak to your fans.”

_Yalghaar’s_ promotion is expected to start in November, and the film will also be ready for release early November.

"The movie has not been delayed at all... my stars, my most wonderful team are extremely dedicated to the project and are totally committed to it."

Rana says that sheer size of production and the number of people involved with the project is the only major obstacle in making this film.

“The number of people is exceeding 5,000, so the production management takes most of our valuable time.”

The main sequences of the film were shot in Swat, Gilgit, and Chitral.

“It was a logistical challenge but, our team, including our stars are the ones who revel in the challenging environment, sometimes I think they really don’t like normal easy shooting conditions!” Rana adds, jokingly.

*Yalghaar won't be 'preachy'*
So what does Rana envision for _Yalghaar_, after the success of _Waar_?

"I am so proud of the fact that _Waar_ is considered the genesis of this revolution. That is worth more than all the gold in Fort Knox. As a producer I would want a bigger and better response than _Waar_, but the reality of things in this business is that one cannot predict anything. One can always end up with the most expensive “Home Movie” ever made instead of the most successful one.”

He further adds, "I consider _021_, _Namaloom Afraad_ and every other movie coming out as my own projects. I want them to do exceedingly well, because if they succeed, I succeed with them, so my fingers are always crossed."





Responding to what makes _Yalgaar_ different, Rana says, “This is not just another action “war” film, it’s more about the life and times of the people involved in a horrible situation, and it’s not preachy at all. I have been extremely careful this time – both as a director and as a writer – to make sure that the story drives the action and not the other way around.”

Rana also hopes to change the image of Pakistan that is portrayed in films.

"All of us know what the world thinks of us, anyone who has traveled abroad knows this first hand. I want to show the world a resilient and wonderful country, a country, which chooses hope over fear. Cinema is the only medium which can bring about change, you pay money to go and sit in a dark room, undisturbed, ready to listen to whatever I have to say. So, I choose the words I use in that period of time very carefully.”

*The Shaan factor*






Hassan Rana and Shaan
Rana gives great credit to his team that consists of actors from diverse working backgrounds, and he is particularly proud of Shaan.

“There are stars, but Shaan is the sun; he lends his light to other stars for them to shine brighter."

“I cannot imagine making any film without his involvement, whether it’s behind the camera or in front of it. He is my friend, a brother; most importantly he is my intellectual partner, who pushes me to be better. He brings so much to the project that I cannot really quantify it. I have casted him in _Yalghaar_, for he embodies every facet of the character plus, he has already done an amazing amount of weapons and tactics training during _Waar_, which added to how he fitted the character like a glove. For me, working with him is pure joy. We trust each other implicitly.”





Left to right – Bilal Ashraf, Sana Bucha, Shaan Shahid, Uzma Khan and Armeena Khan. – Publicity photo
“I am so fortunate to have Shaan, Humayun, Adnan Siddiqui and Asher Azeem Gill (who previously ruled our hearts with the TV serial, _Dhuan_), in the film. They collectively represent the best talent we have in this country, and boy, have they made us proud!”

Rana promises that the cast members of _Yalghaar_ will make the fans fall in love with them all over again.





“Humanyun has just amazed me with the way he embodied the character and made it his own, and above all, these guys have an attitude of gold, which is a dream come true for any director and producer. If you are making a film in Pakistan and you don’t have these guys on board, then believe me you are missing out."

*On Sana and Ayesha*






Yalgaar team at film's shooting. – Photo courtesy galaxylollywood.wordpress.com
The film also stars former TV news anchor Sana Bucha and actor/singer Ayesha Omar.

“Sana, we all know as an anchor par excellence, but the girl can act. She brings the screen to life, she stunned all of us with her sheer presence and acting ability; she came, she saw and she conquered... Ayesha probably has the toughest job at hand – she has an image and is a household name. The role she is doing is very anti-her, but she stepped up to the plate and knocked it out of the park from day one.”





Humayun Saeed and Ayesha Omer on Yalgaar’s set. – Photo courtesy galaxylollywood.wordpress.com
Rana also shares an anecdote about one of the debutantes, Aleeze Nasser.

Trained at the NYFA for acting, Aleeze astonished the team by actually dropping her heart rate at will for a scene where she was hooked to a heart monitor.

“We thought of that scene as a special effects scene because we had to show her heart rate dropping rapidly, but guess what, she actually dropped her heart rate dramatically at will, which was astonishing to watch,” shares Rana.

"If Shaan, Humanyun and Adnan are the pioneers of the new Pakistani cinema, then for me Bilal Ashraf, Umair Jaswal, Ahmed Taha Ghani, Gohar Rasheed, and Naeem Haq are brilliant torch bearers. These guys are definitely the brightest possible prospects of the new Pakistani cinema right now,” says Rana

"Everyone involved in this industry has to work cleverly and in collaboration with each other. If we do, only then I can see our industry being right up there with the best of them, Inshallah."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Quba Saeed Khan (QSK) Khuzdar – Shadad Kot (M-8) Section-IV Pakage (V)*






The 57.77 Km two lane road will stretch from Wangu hill to Quba Saeed Khan. The new road will cut travel time, boost trade and the purpose of project is to link Gwadar Port with Indus Highway. This road will provide a convenient link between the two provinces. Respect for the local community is among the top concerns on the Khuzdar – Shahdadkot Road. Thinking locally makes good environmental impact as well as business sense and will leave a positive legacy of economic growth and a stronger skill base in the town.
















*Makeen Razmak Miranshah Road*






Increase accessibility to remote areas of SWA / NWA through const and improvement of existing roads.

Generate economic opportunities for the tribesmen through improved market access. The economic activities may include transportation of the agriculture products and goods Improved linkage of SWA / NWA to the provincial and national highways

Better connectivity between major cities of settled areas and SWA / NWA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Sino-Pak projects: From Shanghai to Gwadar*






China is also planning to invest $50 billion in a number of projects including coal, solar and wind energy till 2017 under the Early Harvest Programme. PHOTO: FILE

*LAHORE: 
China is planning to replicate the model of Shanghai Free Trade Zone (SFTZ) in Gwadar, said Pak-China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) President Shah Faisal Afridi as he highlighted various investment projects on Tuesday.*

The official said that China is also planning to invest $50 billion into a number of projects including coal, solar and wind energy till 2017 under the Early Harvest Programme.

He added that these would enable Gwadar to create a nexus among Pakistan, Iran, China and Central Asian States that would ultimately generate billions of dollars in revenues along with several job opportunities.

“The SFTZ is a perfect model to be implemented at Gwadar. It was first used as a testing ground for a number of economic and social reforms in China and it proved very helpful in scaling up the country’s economic growth,” said Afridi.

The zone, he said, incorporated numerous relaxations in different sectors, under the FTZ’s new capital registration system — foreign investors were no longer required to contribute 15% capital within three months and full capital within two years of the establishment of a foreign invested enterprise (FIE).

The ‘one-stop application processing platform’ was introduced at the zone, he said, which meant that applicants may obtain all the necessary documents for the company establishment under one roof.

The Chinese assistance in the development of this port is essential in positively impacting the country’s economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Rawalpindi Jun 3. After the visit of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif at Gwadar earlier this year the construction of Panjgur-Nag Road is being carried out in full swing. Known as N-85, this link will reduce the distance between two cities by nearly 400 km, currently the vehicular traffic has to take a longer loop via Uthal and Khuzdar on Karachi – Quetta RCD highway.
The road will open up interior Balochistan, which is deprived of the basic facilities of life due to lack of suitable access. It will greatly facilitate trade and transportation from Gwadar port to Quetta and further to Afghanistan and Central Asian Republics.
The road will also benefit upcountry logistics as a 100 km link from Basima to Khuzdar will connect it with the Indus Highway and complete the access of 'Pak-China Economic Corridor' from Gwadar to Khunjerab.
Major General Muhammad Afzal, Director General Frontier Works Organisation visited the project site today and personally assessed the pace of construction. He appreciated the efforts of troops for road construction, he also emphasized that despite the hot weather, a long supply line and vulnerable security conditions the project will be completed in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

KPK: Contract signing ceremony of 33-year lease of 280 acres land at Malam Jabba in Swat has been awarded to Samson Group. The private company will construct one 5-star and 30-room 3-star hotels as well as install chairlift and ski resort at an estimated cost of Rs 3,500 million within 2-3 years
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Gomal Zam Dam Project (Irrigation Component), FATA*







The main objective of the project is to provide sustainable irrigation water supply to 1, 63,100 acres of agricultural land so as to increase agricultural production and uplift the socio economic condition of the inhabitants. Upon completion, this project will satisfy 70% of agricultural requirements of DIK and surroundings area.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Gomal Bridge DI Khan*






This Bridge will improve road classification and also facilitate the commercial vehicle in transporting more load over the new D.I Khan - Wana Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aks18

cb4 said:


>



first they need to complete the Lahore Ring road they have just completed 50% in 6 years



cb4 said:


> *Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*




Old Pics ,, Thanks to PPP Government on starting the project and Chinese on Completing the most Lethal part of Karakoram Highway .. i Know Nawaz sharif will take the credit of reconstruction in next elections lol


----------



## aks18

Sulman Badshah said:


> KPK: Contract signing ceremony of 33-year lease of 280 acres land at Malam Jabba in Swat has been awarded to Samson Group. The private company will construct one 5-star and 30-room 3-star hotels as well as install chairlift and ski resort at an estimated cost of Rs 3,500 million within 2-3 years
> .
> View attachment 48437




needed such more developments in tourism kpk have very high potential in all of its beautiful vallies and plains .. hope to see such developments in other tourists spots of pakistan too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall, Lahore, U/C*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Com 3 Towers, Karachi*





*







*

*Icon Tower, Karachi*

*



*


*The Arkadians, Karachi*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mave

Pakistan ko luto, floods ka kuch na karna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Leftover works of Kalat Quetta Chaman Rd (N - 25)*




















*Neelum Jhelum Hydropower*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*MWH to work on hydro schemes in Pakistan*

MWH Global has announced it has won contracts valued at $367.9 million for work on two hydropower projects in Pakistan.

The firm will serve as the owner's engineer in a $350 million contract awarded by Mira Power Limited for the 102MW Gulpur hydropower project on the Poonch River in the Kotli District of Azad Kashmir. It will also perform an environmental and social impact assessment (ESIA) at the site of the Diamer-Bhasha Dam under a $17.9 million contract by the US Agency for International Development (USAID).

The Gulpur project is the third privately-developed hydro facility developed in Pakistan, and once completed will provide enough energy to power more than 50,000 households. Construction of the project commenced in January 2014 and the project is expected to be completed in August 2018. Prior to the owner's engineer contract, MWH performed on-site field reviews and advised on the ultimate design of the project, resulting in a reduced impact on the environment and local communities.

"We are keen to have MWH on this project," said Kiran Fatima, senior manager, project development & corporate finance at Mira Power Ltd. "Their initial excellent input in basic design finalization has not only resolved the critical environmental and resettlement issues but has also reduced the cost of the project."

The ESIA for the Diamer-Bhasha Dam will identify potential environmental, social economic, resettlement, and cultural impacts associated with the proposed dam project. Upon completion, the estimated $14 billion Diamer-Bhasha Dam project will supply 4500MW of hydropower to the national grid, extend the life of the Tarbela Dam by 35 years by reducing downstream siltation, provide flood control in the area and provide storage for irrigation use.

“Pakistan has a long history of embracing hydropower as a clean, renewable form of energy for its residents and we're proud to have helped meet their evolving needs over the last 50 years," said Joseph Adams, president of energy and industry for MWH. "As the country seeks additional energy sources to meet growing needs, we look forward to supporting these two key projects by deploying a diverse set of industry-leading experts."

*SIx development schemes approved by Punjab Government of Pakistan*





The Punjab government approved six development schemes of different development sectors with an estimated cost of Rs 12,649.129 million. These schemes were approved in the seventh meeting of Provincial Development Working Party of current fiscal year 2014-15 presided over by the Punjab Planning and Development Board Chairman, Muhammad Irfan Elahi.

Provincial Secretary P&D Waseem Ajmal Choudhary, members of the Planning & Development Board, Provincial Secretaries concerned and other senior representatives of the relevant Provincial Departments also attended the meeting. According to P&D spokesman, the approved development schemes included:

*1. Construction of Canal Express Way from Gatt Wala Bridge to Sahian Wala (M-3) Interchange, Faisalabad (Length=24.50 Km) at the cost of Rs 6186.774 million,

2. Project for Energy Saving in Water Supply System in Lahore (Energy Saving through Replacement of Inefficient and Outlived 105-Tubewells in WASA, Lahore) at the cost of Rs 2584.4 million,

3. Improvement of Traffic Management Capacity in Lahore Central Area at the cost of Rs 188.4 million,

4. Lahore Ring Road (Package-14) Construction of Road Portion from Ghazi Road Intersection to Bedian Road Intersection at the cost of Rs 1977.680 million,

5. Construction of Road over Eastern Flood Protection Bund, Jampur length 14.75 km, DG Khan at the cost of Rs 734.236 million and

6. Construction of Concert Silos 100,000 M Tones Capacity at the cost of Rs 977.639 million.*

*NHA to undertake Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway project*




National Highway Authority (NHA) would undertake Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (E-35) in two phases, an official of Ministry of Communications .
He said in Phase-I, construction of 49 km Hassanabdal-Havellian Section will be taken up.
He informed Asian Development Bank has agreed to provide $ 315 million and approved $ 200 million for this year and rest $ 115 million will be provided next year.
The project is to be executed in two Packages, Package-I is 40 Km long and Package-II 19 Km long.
He said tenders for construction above two packages were advertised on last month.
About land acquisition, he said the process would be carried out in three packages. However land Acquisition for Package I and II has been completed and 95 pc payments made to land owners.
He said land acquisition process for Package-III is underway, wherein 14 villages have been acquired and for remaining one village proceeds will be completed shortly.
Tenders will be called within three months after completing all the requirements of ADB, he added.
He said after construction of E-35, huge traffic load on Karakoram Highway would be eased. He said that the Karakoram Highway was constructed to meet the needs of six to seven thousands vehicles, whereas currently over 20,000 vehicles travel on this road daily.

*NESPAK TO RECONSTRUCT TWO JETTIES IN KARACHI*




The Karachi Port Trust (KPT) has hired consultancy services of state-owned National Engineering Services Pakistan for the reconstruction of *two jetties at Manora and Kemari Islands* in Karachi with a view to improve operations of the coastguard and accommodate increased number of boats.
The existing Pilot Pier at Manora is more than 60 years old and is in a dilapidated condition. The proposed jetty will be 30m long along with a 40m wide jetty head for mooring of small and large boats up to 100ft length. The jetty structure will comprise RCC piles, pile caps, deck slab, two landing stairs, fenders, bollards, street lighting, paver blocks and a parking area in the backyard.
Currently, NESPAK has completed the design of the jetty and bidding documents will be submitted to the Client soon. Estimated cost of the project is Rs. 220 million.
The existing Boat Basin Jetty at Kemari is also in a dilapidated condition. The r*econstruction of new jetty, which is 240m long and 6m wide,* will facilitate the fishermen community of Baba and Bhit Islands and the coastguard. Facilities will be provided for embarkation, disembarkation and a driveway for VIP movement along the jetty. An important component of the project is a floating jetty with adjustable gangway for handling cargo. Onshore facilities include waiting rooms, VIP room, parking shed, toilet block, gate house, parking lot and firefighting system.
State-of-the-art materials will be used to combat the marine environment. The state enterprise has completed all the design work and bidding documents have also been submitted while estimated cost of the project is Rs. 600 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*CM Sindh inaugurates People’s Bus Service*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Marine Promenade Tower, Karachi*

*












*

*17 Park View Tower, Karachi*

*











*

*Crescent Bay, Karachi*





*



*

Credit: @MWAhmed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Park Lane Tower, Islamabad*






















*Elysium Tower, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viper0011.

aks18 said:


> *first they need to complete the Lahore Ring road they have just completed 50% in 6 years*
> 
> Old Pics ,, Thanks to PPP Government on starting the project and Chinese on Completing the most Lethal part of Karakoram Highway .. i Know Nawaz sharif will take the credit of reconstruction in next elections lol



Unless there is a business and population IMMEDIATE need, no one builds these larger rings around the city all the way. Even in the US, you plan it, and then build it per the impacted area due to Business growth. All this is supposed to increased business activity so spending billions right away in areas that don't present a serious business justification, makes no sense. In fact, if anyone constructed these kinds of ring roads up front, specially in a country like Pakistan, you are rest assured that a lot of corruption happened in that.
The fact that they are building it phase by phase, per a business case tells you they are using the money carefully and there isn't any corruption involved.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Faisalabad-Gojra motorway to open in December*





TOBA TEK SINGH: The National Highway Authority (NHA) has decided to open for traffic a portion of the motorway project (M-4) between Faisalabad and Gojra from December.

An NHA official said on Saturday the Faisalabad-Multan Motorway (M-4) was financed by The Asian Development Bank.

He said its interchanges from Faisalabad to Gojra were Narwala (Faisalabad) and Chiragh Abad and Gojra-Jhang Road (Gojra).

Its first 58-kilometre section is between Kamalpur and Gojra and it is 330 feet wide with two lanes on each side.

He said the motorists using this section were violating the rules.

He said the primary work was under way on the second portion of the road which will be constructed between Gojra and Shorkot.

*Housing sector: HBFC receives Rs11 billion equity injection*




Managing director says development would help increase company’s footprint in mortgage market. CREATIVE COMMONS

*KARACHI: 
House Building Finance Company (HBFC) has received an equity injection of Rs11 billion from the federal government, according to HBFC Managing Director Pervaiz Saeed.*

Speaking to _The Express Tribune_ on Thursday, Saeed said the equity injection would play an important role in increasing the HBFC’s footprint in the mortgage market.

The finance ministry and the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) had decided in the beginning of the current fiscal year that loans acquired by the HBFC from the SBP would be converted into equity.

HBFC is the sole specialised housing bank in Pakistan and enjoys a 24% share in the housing finance market.

“It is a positive development, as the equity injection is likely to result in improved liquidity for the HBFC,” Saeed said.

Talking to _The Express Tribune,_ Association of Builders and Developers (ABAD) Senior Vice Chairman Saleem Kassim Patel demanded that the government should provide the HBFC with further equity given the declining mortgage-to-gross domestic product (GDP) ratio in Pakistan. It stood at 0.50% as of March 31, according to the SBP.

“The government should inject equity of at least Rs20 billion into the HBFC on an urgent basis,” Patel said, adding that the decline in the mortgage-to-GDP ratio can only be contained by making housing affordable for the middle and lower-middle income groups.

Latest SBP data shows a dip in the gross outstanding housing finance by all banks and development finance institutions (DFIs). It amounted to Rs51.6 billion at the end of March as opposed to Rs52.6 billion a year ago, reflecting a decrease of 1.9%, or Rs1 billion, over a 12-month period.

Outstanding loans of the HBFC decreased to Rs12.2 billion at the end of the first quarter of 2014, which is 2.6% less than the corresponding figure at the end of the first quarter of 2013.

With the exception of Islamic banks, the banking sector decreased its footprint in the mortgage market, recent statistics show. Fresh disbursements of Rs2.3 billion were made to 658 borrowers during the quarter ending March 31. Islamic banks extended new disbursements worth Rs1.3 billion followed by private banks (Rs514 million) and public-sector banks (Rs68 million).

HBFC’s fresh disbursements for the first quarter of 2014 amounted to Rs463 million. Disbursements made in the 12-month period ending on March 31 amounted to Rs1.69 billion.

Patel said private banks should set aside at least 5% of their total loan disbursements for the housing segment. “Forward and backward linkages to 72 allied industries make the housing industry a key driver of economic growth. Banks should step forward and help reinvigorate Pakistan’s economy,” he said.

*Agro-research: WPEP focusing on innovation*





Progressive farmers of the country should be prepared for exchange of new knowledge, said PARC Chairman. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
The Wheat Productivity Enhancement Programme (WPEP) has provided an opportunity of global science in Pakistan by giving funds, training young scientists and developing agriculture infrastructure, said Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) Chairman Dr Iftikhar Ahmad.*

Addressing the inaugural session of the two-day Annual WPEP Review Meeting 2014 in Islamabad, he asked research institutions to improve wheat, maize and other crops production, and scientists to bring innovation in crop varieties to enhance agricultural production and make better utilisation of Rod Kohi water.

“Progressive farmers of the country should be prepared for close coordination and exchange of new knowledge. Policymakers must work for water storage .”

“With new wheat varieties, it is hoped that this meeting will be helpful in getting increased production in the cropping season 2014-15,” said PARC Member Dr Shahid Masood.

*Wooing investors: BoI plans conference to attact investment*





Business delegates and investors from other parts of the world will attend the conference to find opportunities existing in different sectors of the Pakistani economy. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGES

*ISLAMABAD: 
The Board of Investment (BoI) will organise a two-day investment conference on October 27-28, aiming to attract and promote foreign direct investment in the country.*

The conference will be held in the federal capital, where over 300 delegates from different countries as well as from across the country are likely to attend, said BoI Chairman Miftah Ismail.

Addressing a press conference on Friday, he said that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will inaugurate the event while chief ministers of Sindh and Punjab would also arrange meetings for the delegates in their respective provinces to highlight investment opportunities.

“Business delegates and investors from China, Korea, Turkey and other parts of the world are likely to attend the conference to find opportunities existing in different sectors of the Pakistani economy.”

The BoI chief said that foreign business delegates would also visit Lahore and Karachi during the second day of the conference where they would be apprised about business opportunities.

Pakistani embassies abroad and all embassies of different countries in Islamabad have been informed about the programme.

Additionally, the BoI will also organise conferences in Europe by the end of this year and line up in the Middle East and Far East to highlight trade and business opportunities in the country next year.

“Pakistan is the only country that offers high rate of returns at an average of 17% of investments in power generation sector and 20% in coal power generation,” he said.

Ismail stated that due to the BoI’s efforts, Ashmore Fund of United Kingdom has also showed interest to invest in the country’s first aluminum beverage cans plant near Islamabad with an expected annual capacity of over 700 million cans.

He said this would help create jobs in the country, delivering substantial cost and operational benefits for customers and helping to drive growth in the beverages sector.

*First-ever visit: Danish businessmen to fish for trade avenues*





We are planning to select certain Pakistani companies for exploring business opportunities and are eager to move into a new era of business. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
Ambassador of Denmark to Pakistan Jesper Moller Sorensen has said the first-ever delegation of Danish businessmen will come on a visit to Pakistan next month to explore trade opportunities between the two countries.*

He stated this here on Friday during a meeting with office-bearers of the Korangi Association of Trade and Industry (KATI) – one of the biggest industrial zones in Karachi.

Sorensen said the Danish government was eager to enhance the trade volume between the two countries, which was $400 million. Since Pakistan was a country of 200 million people, the opportunities to boost trade were enormous, he said.

Denmark has already allocated about $50 million for various support programmes in Pakistan, especially for education and clean water.

“To promote commercial activities, the Danish embassy has hired two senior commercial officers,” he said, adding there was vast potential for investment in energy, shipping and health care industries.

“We have very liberal trade policies and our government earnestly believes in making business,” said the ambassador. “We are planning to select certain Pakistani companies for exploring business opportunities and are eager to move into a new era of business.”

KATI President Syed Farrukh Mazhar said Danish investors could take advantage of the vast opportunities of investment in Pakistan.

He appreciated the steps taken by the Danish envoy for improving relations between the two countries, especially with respect to trade. “There is a lot of potential for direct investment by Danish companies as returns are quite lucrative.”

KATI’s Diplomatic Affairs Committee Chairman Masood Naqi stressed the need for exchange of trade delegations for strengthening business ties and said stronger relations were necessary for developing trade relations over the long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Buyer preference: 1.8L engines may win a race but 1.3L ones remain ahead*





Toyota and Honda compete over top-of-the-line vehicle.

*KARACHI: 
When one ventures on deciding which car to buy, the equation would involve numerous variables. The price is most likely to be the biggest factor followed by engine performance, fuel efficiency, shape and design, company’s reputation among a host of other determinants.*

When it comes to locally-assembled vehicles, Pakistanis don’t get a lot of choice. If one was to discount imported cars, it would boil down to a handful of players and their limited variants.

Here, we investigate the latest Honda Civic and the recently-launched Toyota Corolla and the factors that may or may not tilt the choice.

Most of us would prefer driving a powerful 1.8L – it gives the driver more power on the road and features are usually grander – but price and fuel efficiency force buyers to re-think.

Hence, Pakistan’s most popular sedans are not 1.8-litre ones.

Analysts and local carmakers say that the number of Pakistanis who prefer engine performance and power over fuel efficiency are still in a minority — the main reason why companies sell 1.3L, 1.5L and 1.6L engine cars.

Despite the popularity of smaller engine capacities, both Honda and Toyota produce 1.8L cars in Pakistan. The companies want to keep their top-of-the-line products to show off their technological muscle.

Pak Suzuki – the largest carmaker with over 50% market share – also produces a popular 1.3L Swift, but a hatchback is not Honda City and Toyota Corolla’s competitor.

In July 2014, Indus Motor launched the first variant of Toyota Corolla in the 1.8L category, marking its response to Honda Civic that released its latest model in 2012.

There is no need to mention that Indus Motor Company gives little room to Honda — not even in the 1.8L engine category where the pie is the smallest.

The company could have launched the series with its most popular 1.3L Corolla variant, but it opted otherwise.

“We wanted to introduce the new Corolla series with the more exciting model first,” Indus Motor spokesperson said.

Probably, Indus learnt its lesson. It launched the 1.8L variant in its previous Corolla series but concentrated more on the 1.6L variant after witnessing high demand in that category. Consequently, the company lost its 1.8L customers, who switched to Honda Civic as it was the only car in that category.

“The makers of Corolla wanted to grab some of the market share of Civic in the 1.8L category. This time, it seems, Indus Motor wants to remain in the 1.8L category,” Global Research analyst Imran Ahmed Patel told _The Express Tribune_.

Analysts say that there will be healthy competition between the two companies, which is perhaps the reason why Honda has recently started placing Civic advertisements on television channels to tempt customers.

With a 21% market share, Indus Motor is the second biggest carmaker in Pakistan, behind Pak Suzuki but ahead of Honda Atlas Cars. In 2013, Toyota Corolla variants held a strong 60% market share in their segment, down from 79% in fiscal year 2012, according to Indus Motor Company’s latest annual report of 2013.

Commenting on whether Pakistani carmakers are more comfortable in launching 1.8L cars, spokesperson of Honda Atlas Cars said the largest market segment in the country is not 1.8L, implying that this particular engine capacity is not the core focus of carmakers. For Honda, its spokesperson added, 1.8L Civic is the benchmark top-of-the-line car that displays the company’s technology and style.

*1.3L sedans remain ahead*

Both Indus Motor and Honda Atlas agree that the demand of 1.8L cars is there to stay but the category which both companies rely more on is the 1.3L engine vehicles.

When asked which engine category has been witnessing more growth among its 1.3L, 1.5L or 1.8L variants, spokesperson of Honda Atlas Cars said the 1.3L category has been showing steady growth. This is despite the fact that Honda Atlas is satisfied with the market response that it received on the launch of 1.5L City Aspire variant, which it launched in April 2013.

“Although the demand for 1.8L cars is on a rise, the 1.3L is still the preferred variant in Corolla for many segments of the society primarily due to fuel efficiency,” an official at a local carmaker said.

Analysts agree with industry officials that most of the Pakistani customers keep in mind fuel efficiency while making a decision of selecting car engine category.

Toyota makes 1.3L Corolla variant for a very few countries including Pakistan. The popularity of the 1.3L Corolla variant in Pakistan in the presence of 1.6L and 1.8L variants substantiates the point that a large majority of Pakistanis are ready to compromise on some specifications for fuel efficiency in 1.3L engines, said Patel.

*Horticulture exports can be boosted with integrated quality system: Jawad*




Director Harvest Tradings Ahmad Jawad said that Pakistani agriculture products are the best in the world, yet the sector has not excelled to its true potential.

He said the focus of untrained people in the horticulture field had been on increasing production rather than on improving the quality of the product.

Talking to Upper Reach GM, Ms Paulina Gallardo, he said Pakistan enjoyed its place as the fifth largest producer of mangoes, fourth largest producer of dates and 13th largest producer of citrus and 10th largest in apples, but the lack of post-harvest and cold chain infrastructure was seriously hampering Pakistan’s horticulture export potential.

As every year, 2.2 million tons of vegetables and 2.8-3 million tons of fruits go waste during and after harvest. This is a big loss roughly 30 per cent of Pakistan’s total vegetable production and about 40 per cent of fruits are being wasted.

However quality-conscious foreign buyers want every exporting country to align their supply chains as per international standards in order to expand its share in the international market, but unfortunately, lack of awareness among Pakistani exporters regarding global food safety standards, cohesive supply chains, and marketing systems are to blame for keeping the volume of the country’s produce export low.

Jawad said the reality was clear: horticulture exports could only be boosted if they could develop an integrated quality system. “If the emerging problem is not resolved on priority basis, country exports may not move as fast, largely because of international sensitivity to quality issues,” added Jawad.

There is, therefore, a need for public-private initiatives to invest in technologies to enhance the shelf life of the produce and boost export prices. Educational training needs to be given to the producers to ensure that fruit quality is improved and post-harvest handling is perfected.

He also urged the government and foreign institutions need to lend financial support to Pakistan’s horticulture sector, since it has been striving for the last couple of years.

*Exhibition of local handicrafts attracts tourists*




An exhibition of local handicraft was held in a local hotel on Sunday for promoting their skills, attract local and non-local customers, and linkage development to national and international market.

Master pieces of Khow and Kalash culture were displayed at different stalls. The exhibition was organised by Agha Khan Rural Support Programme (AKRSP) in collaboration with different local support organisations of Chitral.

A significant number of local people and foreign tourists visited the exhibition and showed their interest in the products.

Throughout Chitral, women make handicrafts and other domestic use items in their houses, most of them are handmade. Talking to our correspondent, some local women told that they make these items in houses with hands without any machine but they are not getting reasonable price for their products because they don’t have access to national and international market. They said if government and non-governmental organisations introduce these handicrafts in international market they would be able to get suitable price and it would have better economic effects in the area.

They complained about the worst roads infrastructure in Chitral and said if it was improved there would be easy access to international market or buyers/customers would themselves come to the area. Sweaters made of wool with hands are very popular and displayed at different stalls. Dry fruit, decoration pieces, stitched clothes in different designs and other daily use items attracted visitors.

Additional Assistant Commissioner Muhammad Ikram visited the stalls and highly hailed local women for displaying master pieces of handicrafts and decoration pieces. He also distributed certificates among the best stall-holders.

The objective of the exhibitions was to attract the attention of people towards local products and their access to international market that women at home make for their livelihood.

Gems stones and other decoration pieces made from precious stones were special items at the stalls.

*Founder Institute’s initiative: Bringing Silicon Valley to Karachi*





Young professionals, graduates to be trained by experienced startup CEOs. CREATIVE COMMONS

*KARACHI: If you are an aspiring entrepreneur who plans to launch his own venture but lacks the knowledge essential to build up a successful technology company, you might want to show up at “Bringing Silicon Valley to Karachi, an overview of what it takes to startup in Karachi”.*

The event, which promises to bring the collaborative knowledge-sharing of Silicon Valley to Karachi, is being organised by Founder Institute (FI), the world’s largest entrepreneur training and startup launch programme based in the US.

The institute, which is in the process of launching its Karachi chapter, helps aspiring founders across the globe to build technology companies. It runs an early-stage accelerator and global launch network that helps entrepreneurs create meaningful and enduring technology companies, its website says.

While entrepreneurs in many countries made the most from this programme, the nearest chapter Pakistanis could go to was in Ahmedabad, India.

However, that visit required a visa, making the process complicated and difficult. This was the reason the programme’s director, Hassan Qureshi, decided to bring this to Pakistan.

“I wanted such training for myself but none was available in Pakistan,” said Qureshi, explaining what led him to bring FI to Pakistan.

In its five years of operation, the programme has helped launch over 1,230 companies across 66 cities and six continents, making it the world’s largest startup accelerator. It was covered by prominent publications such as _The New York Times_, _The Wall Street Journal_, _Forbes_,_Business Week _and_ TechCrunch_ to name a few.

“We will teach our students the same things that are taught to the founders in Silicon Valley – how to find a company, the legal aspects and revenue models for example,” FI’s co-director Sumaan Azmi told _The Express Tribune_ while referring to their four-month, part-time programme, which they plan to commence in January 2015.

Silicon Valley is respected all over the world for creating the world’s best technology companies, according to the officials. “Over the years, we’ve learnt that the Silicon Valley mindset can be replicated in other entrepreneurial ecosystems and we can benefit greatly from the growth of technology companies locally.”

Karachi has a fast growing startup ecosystem. However, what many people don’t know about all of the resources available to them is the differences between these resources or what resources are right for them, says the website.

“The programme will revolutionise the local startup scenario by bringing in global best practices through its extensive network and support from around the world,” it says.

The FI’s local representatives are in the process of organising information events for applicants. “We would like to have 30 people enrolled to start our first batch,” Azmi said.

While there is a $450 fee for the full course, FI will offer 100% scholarships to women – subject to their eligibility to the programme, according to Azmi. Those admitted will receive expert training, feedback and support from experienced startup chief executive officers (CEO).

The local CEOs understand the mindset of home entrepreneurs, thus best suited to mentor these aspiring founders, Azmi says.

The FI has already got on board some of the industry’s leading startup CEOs. Some of these mentors include Afaque Riaz Ahmed, founder and Chairman, Board of Governors, Karachi Institute of Technology and Entrepreneurship (KITE) – also the venue for the aforesaid event; Badar Khushnood, Google Country Consultant for Pakistan and Farzal Dojki, founder and CEO of Next Generation Innovation.

“We are talking to many other CEOs who are also the founders of their companies. We plan to have about 25 top CEOs on board to mentor this programme,” Hassan Qureshi, the director, said.

The target audience for this are young professionals and fresh graduates. “Our job is to create a startup eco-system and provide aspiring entrepreneurs with a platform,” Azmi said. These graduates will have to take it further because it is mandatory for them to form a company. “We [FI] are not building employees, we are building companies,” Azmi said.

The writer is a staff correspondent

*‘Aalishan Pakistan’ sees frenzy of Indian buyers on the weekend*




Lifestyle expo ‘Aalishan Pakistan’ saw a weekend frenzy as shoppers came in huge numbers to get a piece of Pakistani fashion and lifestyle.

Pragati Maidan, New Delhi, Both Hall No 14 & 18 were packed with gleeful visitors who were seen carrying a bunch of shopping bags from brands from across the border like Bareeze, Orient, Khaadi, Gul Ahmed, Dynasty, Dawood Textiles, Hadiqua Kiyani, kidswear brand Pinks & Blues, and home décor company Salman Traders for their marble wares, to name a few. As many as 300 exhibitors from the neighbouring country are showcasing fashion and lifestyle products at ‘Aalishan Pakistan’ exhibition which is on till September 14th.

There were a number of happy faces in the crowd. Visitors thronged the exhibition that opened in the morning with an exuberant display of fashionable garments, accessories, home décor essentials, footwears, handicrafts and jewelry. When asked about their experience of ‘Aalishan Pakistan’, visitors joyfully remarked that it was an overwhelming experience shopping for Pakistani suits, palazzos, lawn fabric and print.

They wish that the expo happens every year so that they can get their slice of Pakistani fashion. Exhibitors too are overjoyed with the phenomenal response and recognition that their brands have received by the Indian buyers, and would be happy to return again whenever there is an opportunity to exhibit in India. Many of the participants who are showcasing their products at ‘Aalishan Pakistan’ this year have also been a part of ‘Lifestyle Pakistan’ which was held in 2012.

Speaking on ‘Aalishan Pakistan’, Sher Afgan who is official spokesperson for TDAP, said: “As we had anticipated, Aalishan Pakistan has been a great success notwithstanding it is being held after two years. We are more interested in Pakistani textiles as we have a unique blend which is very popular in South-Asian countries including India. We have also some of our finest designers here who have been able to showcase their creations equally well. Two years ago at Lifestyle Pakistan we had just one hall, and this time around we have two halls and both of them are doing really well.”

‘Aalishan Pakistan’ opened with a fashion show showcasing the best of Pakistani couture that was held at Taj Palace, New Delhi, on September 10th. Famed design houses like Kayseria, Rang Ja, Lala Textiles, Faiza Samee, Deepak Perwani, Wardha Saleem, FNKAsia, Ahan and Farnaz Mustafa showcased their latest collection on the ramp and awed the audiences. A four-day art exhibition titled ‘Pakistan Art Today’, showcasing the new works of 11 Pakistani contemporary artists was inaugurated at Art Junction, The Lalit, by Padma Vibhushan Shri Satish Gujral and High Commission of Pakistan Abdul Basit together with other dignitaries, eminent artists and guests.

‘Aalishan Pakistan’ is an initiative of TDAP to further build on the efforts of the governments of Pakistan and India to normalise trade between the two countries. It is the second showcase of top quality export products of Pakistan under one roof in India. The exhibition will have over 350 stalls while TDAP’s own kiosk has been designed by students of Asian Institute of Fashion Design. With a trade potential of billions of dollars between the two countries, the event will not only offer a unique opportunity to trade community of India to interact with Pakistani counterparts, but also a first-hand opportunity for customers to feel and own the best quality products Pakistan has to offer.

The first Lifestyle Pakistan exhibition helped in generating business of around US$ 7 million and future prospect deals of around US$ 20-25 million were made during business-to-business meetings. Due to tremendous response received, many of Pakistani exhibitors like Gul Ahmed and Junaid Jamshed have inaugurated their outlets in different cities of India.

*KARACHI: Royal Park a high-rise residential project inaugurated by His Excellency Nasser Abdulla Lootah and Marketing Alliance Signing Ceremony with Dubai Islamic Bank on 12th September 2014. *
*Project includes a mall at base and five high-rise residential towers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Emaar's Projects in Pakistan*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

cb4 said:


> View attachment 56439




What make a diesel hybrid solar panels different then other ??? I mean its benefits that overwhelm normal solar panels

*PUNJAB: Pakistan Railways train with dual steam locomotives passing between Dandot and Malikwal in the Salt Range. Steam locomotives, which are used only on special occasions, are no longer used in regular train services by Pakistan Railways, which now uses diesel locomotives*






*Opportunity beckons: Eying to tap the Russian fruit, vegetable market*





Russia’s ban on importing food items from Europe and North America has caused Pakistani exporters to turn their attention towards that market. PHOTO: ONLINE

*KARACHI: Russia’s ban on importing food items from Europe and North America has caused Pakistani exporters to turn their attention towards that market.*

Sensing the opportunity, a delegation of 20 Pakistani companies has left for Russia to participate in the three-day World Food Moscow exhibition that will conclude on September 18.

Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters, Importers and Merchant Association (PFVA) Co-Chairman Waheed Ahmed told The Express Tribune that chances to secure big import orders is high after the Russian ban.






“Our association has already chalked out a strategy to increase our exports to Russian markets,” he said.

The World Food Moscow is Russia’s premier international exhibition for the food and drink industry. This is its 23rd year and it expects to welcome exhibitors from 70 countries.

Six of the companies that have left for Russia were also setting up their stalls in the exhibition where they display fruits, vegetables and their value-added products, added Ahmed.

“To increase the penetration of Pakistani food exports to Russia, our government needs to make some efforts on the diplomatic level as well,” he stressed.

The delegation will conduct meetings with Russian fruit importers as well as their officials during the event to create business opportunities, he said. However, the absence of direct banking channels between Russia and Pakistan are creating problems for Pakistani businesses, which is a big problem that needs to resolve immediately.

Fruit and vegetable exporters say that Russia is in search of alternative markets to import fruits and vegetables worth $2 billion. Pakistan can manage to capture 5-10% of this market, added the exporters.

Apart from fruits and vegetables, exporters say there is also a big opportunity for poultry, red meat, dairy and wheat exports as Russia is looking forward to find alternative markets for these items.

Pakistan’s noticeable exports to Russia are kinnow (mandarin) and potato, while other commodities are also sent but in small quantities.

Exporters say that a lack of understanding and collaboration between the two countries on quarantine protocols often creates problems.

In 2012, Russia warned Pakistan that it may completely ban fruit import and vegetable imports from Pakistan because of serious quality issues and non-implementation of quarantine standards. Russian quarantine department also raised serious reservations over the lack of government control on Pakistani fruit and vegetable exports.

But, diplomatic efforts from the Pakistani government partially resolved the issue.

*State-of-the-art: MoIT working on system for crop estimation*





Rs25.5m is the total cost of the project which is expected to be completed by 2016. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: The Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunications (MoIT) is working to develop a Crop Estimation and Geographic Mapping System (CEGMaS) to improve tobacco crop acreage estimation.*

The CEGMaS will use state-of-the-art technology tools to acquire updated crop acreage estimates and quality pallets of the tobacco crop in the pilot regions of Shergarh (District Mardan) and Sawabi – two of the most tobacco producing regions of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).






The project is being executed by the National ICT Research and Development Fund, in collaboration with University of Engineering and Technology, Peshawar at a cost of Rs25.5 million. The project is expected complete in 2016.

Official sources have stated that the system will involve minimal complexity and provide user-friendly interfaces for users of varying backgrounds.

They said a robust and reliable ground-truth surveying mechanism would be developed, using mobile development tools and communication technologies. “The handheld devices will have a CEGMaS mobile application that will enable mobile equipment to acquire location information from GPS satellites and send the location and field information in a pre-designed form to a secure web-server,” they said.

The information acquired during the field surveys will be compared with the crop estimates obtained through the hyper-spectral remote sensing data for establishing and re-calibrating the accuracy of the estimation process.

Sources said after the successful development and field trials of CEGMaS, it can further be used for other crops such as wheat, cotton, rice, sugarcane among others. Tobacco is one of the main cash crops for farmers, and its growing is regulated by the government through Pakistan Tobacco Board to establish a measure of quantitative estimates yield.

*In demand: 3G user base expanding, market surges forward*





In its fourth phase of commercial rollout, Telenor – the country’s second largest telecom operator by subscriber base – will add 13 more cities to its 3G network, according to officials. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: On the back of strong public interest in the arrival of third-generation (3G) services, Telenor Pakistan announced its plans to expand its 3G network to 32 cities by the end of 2014.*

“We have witnessed a strong surge in the uptake of services. Majority of our customers – who used free or test service – have been opting for the paid service,” said Telenor Pakistan Chief Marketing Officer Irfan Wahab Khan in the company’s first post-3G media roundtable here on Monday.

Though 3G mobile users are just a small fraction of the company’s 8-million internet user base, the average data volume usage of its 3G customers is more than double compared with the average data volume of its 2G users. Applications such as Facebook, Twitter, Line and online classified services have mainly spurred this growth.

“Users of 3G services are consuming high amounts of data because of better user experience and internet speed,” said Khan, adding that the Pakistani subsidiary of the Norwegian telecom giant is the country’s fastest growing mobile broadband network.

Referring to the company’s strategy, Khan said the company did not want to confine only to urban centres but expand to rural areas as well.

In its fourth phase of commercial rollout, Telenor – the country’s second largest telecom operator by subscriber base – will add 13 more cities to its 3G network, according to officials. These cities include Attock, Bahawalpur, Bannu, DI Khan, Jhelum, Kohat, Mardan, Muzaffargarh, Okara, Pakpatan, Sahiwal, Wah and Taxila.

Sharing statistics about the Telenor App Store, which they launched in July 2014, Khan said a 55% month-on-month increase in traffic has been witnessed. “There are 137,000 unique users who have downloaded more than 50,000 apps.”

Telenor App Store is providing access to global content, such as Gameloft, EA games, Disney and features 90% free-to-download games, officials say. The store is powered with mobile payments company Fortumo’s direct career billing feature, Khan added, which allows its customers to make purchases with their mobile phone balance.

“Our app store is an opportunity for local developers,” he said, noting most of the apps were developed for international audience. “There are many local developers who are developing high-quality apps for international market. They can translate this into the local market as well.”

Khan also announced the launch of the company’s upcoming entertainment app, which will provide Pakistani, Indian and international music – the app is currently in a testing phase.

While being optimistic about the industry’s growth prospects, he used the platform to put forward challenges facing the telecom sector.

Pakistan’s telecom sector is the third highest-taxed industry, Khan said, adding the government should make the services more affordable by reducing the rate. He also insisted the government should come up with a telecom policy that can address challenges and has a technology neutral regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Energy solutions: LNG import a game changer, to save $2.5b in oil imports*





LNG price would depend on market forces and the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra) has no role in that regard. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has said that consumption of liquefied natural gas (LNG) in the compressed natural gas (CNG) industry will prove to be a game changer as it will save $2.5 billion per annum in oil imports and ensure employment to about one million people.*

Speaking at a press conference along with All Pakistan CNG Association supreme council Chairman Ghayas Paracha here on Monday, Abbasi said gas utilities – Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited and Sui Southern Gas Company – would provide infrastructure for transporting 500 million cubic feet of LNG per day (mmcfd) to CNG filling stations.






“Gas supply to CNG stations will be for seven days a week and CNG will be 30% to 35% cheaper than petrol,” he said, stressing Pakistan had a wide infrastructure network in place for CNG pumps and provision of LNG would lead to consumption of clean energy in the country.

He pointed out that CNG stations had provided jobs to 500,000 to 700,000 people and the number would go up to one million following revival of the industry on the back of LNG injection.

“The private sector will import LNG worth billions of dollars and 250 to 300 mmcfd will be left after its supply to CNG stations. This saved gas will be provided to power or fertiliser plants,” he said.

The private sector would also bear the impact of unaccounted-for-gas (UFG), he added, referring to gas theft and leakage.

The country can transport 500 mmcfd of LNG by using the current transmission infrastructure of gas utilities, but additional infrastructure will be developed to handle more LNG supplies.

The minister made it clear that LNG price would depend on market forces, ruling out any role for the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra) in that regard.

However, he said, it would be 30% to 35% cheaper than petrol and the government would give tax relief to make it affordable for the consumers. It will take 18 months to induct LNG into the CNG industry.

Blaming long marches by two political parties for having a negative impact on foreign investment, he expressed the hope that the issue would be resolved and foreign capital would continue to land in the oil and gas sector.

The long marchers were creating a negative perception about LNG price, which the government had not yet finalised with any party, he said, adding he had written a letter to parliamentary leaders including Sheikh Rasheed, asking them to bring any party with LNG supply offer at a cheaper rate. But nobody has responded.

Abbasi pointed out that construction of an LNG terminal had got under way after past governments failed for five times, adding they were following a transparent process.

All Pakistan CNG Association Chairman Ghayas Paracha claimed that the CNG industry’s worth would jump from Rs450 billion to Rs600 billion after LNG supply to the filling stations.

“The number of CNG-powered vehicles will reach 4.5 million compared to existing 3.7 million and consumers will be able to save Rs12,000 per month in the wake of continuous LNG supply,” he said.

*Gas exploration: PPL announces second hydrocarbon find*





Discovery takes place in Hala block, follows the one in Gambat South. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
The Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) has announced a gas and condensate discovery in Hala block, located in Sindh’s Sanghar and Matiari districts. This is its second hydrocarbon find within six weeks.*

The company said that it found 18.6 million standard cubic feet per day (mmcfd) of gas and 31 barrels per day (bpd) of condensate in exploratory well Adam West X-1.

“Exploration well Adam West X-1 was spud on May 21, 2014 and reached final depth of 4,057 metres on July 29, 2014,” the company said.

“At current estimates, flow potential of Adam West X-1 translates into approximately 3,200 barrels per day in oil equivalent, resulting in potential foreign exchange saving of $355,000 per day.”

Hala is a joint venture between PPL and Mari Petroleum Company Limited, with 65 and 35 percent working interest, respectively. It covers as area of about 395 square kilometres. The exploration licence for Hala was granted to PPL in March 2004. Subsequently, the first exploratory well Adam X-1 was drilled in 2007, resulting in the discovery, according to PPL’s website.

The recoverable gas reserves from the field are stated to be around 18 billion cubic feet. Hala supplies gas to Sui Southern Gas Company and condensate to National Refinery Limited.

PPL currently produces 10 mmcfd of gas and 150 bpd of condensate from another well in the same block.

It announced two other discoveries in the Gambat South block, located in Sanghar district of Sindh, last year.

In August, the company discovered 42 mmcfd of gas in the Gambat South block, its third and biggest discovery in that particular block. At the time, production from the well was expected to go up to 60 mmscfd.

“Two additional zones have been identified that will be tested later, resulting in an expected cumulative production of 60 mmscfd, translating into approximately 7,400 barrels per day in oil equivalent and foreign exchange saving of $0.75 million per day,” the company announced.

PPL has a portfolio of 47 exploration blocks and has been aggressively searching for new hydrocarbon finds since last year to compensate for the decrease in production from its established fields like Sui. It has also been trying to cut the depletion rate of its fields by installing compressor plants and drilling more wells.

The company accounts for 22% of the country’s gas production. In fiscal year 2013-14, it posted a profit of Rs51.41 billion, up 23% over the previous year. During last fiscal year, Rs10 billion were earmarked to be spent on exploration activities with focus on Gambat South.

PPL’s six producing fields include Sui, Kandhkot, Adhi, Mazrani, Chachar and Hala, while it has working interest in eight partner-operated fields. It also has working interest in offshore fields in Iraq and Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

PUNJAB: Pakistan Railways train with dual steam locomotives passing between Dandot and Malikwal in the Salt Range. Steam locomotives, which are used only on special occasions, are no longer used in regular train services by Pakistan Railways, which now uses diesel locomotives‪#‎Pakistan‬‪#‎Punjab‬‪#‎PakistanRailways‬‪#‎Railways‬‪#‎Trains‬‪#‎Locomotives‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*F9 park, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad City Plan*






*Floating Jetty, Fish Harbours and Auction Sheds in Sind*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

New city around Faisalabad?


----------



## Edevelop

save_ghenda said:


> New city around Faisalabad?



City Centre will be around Ring Road. Outside will be Industry parks, Hotel parks, IT Parks, Education parks, Expo Centre, Airport, Motorways to link other cities, etc...


----------



## Edevelop

*Canal-AI-town Link road project, Lahore*


















*Rawalpindi Metro*

*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Shinghai Style Roundabout Bridge for cyclist pedestrians and motorcyclist 























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad Int. Airport 













*

* Reconstruction of Karakorum Highway (KKH)*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Cancer hospital, Liver & Kidney Institutes will be completed in 3 years*_





_*Extension building of University of Central Punjab*_












*Bahria Heritage Hotel 
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Arena in Lahore 

Inner View















Exterior view






*

*GULBERG | Al-Fatah Shopping Mall *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Gold Tower Saddar Karachi 14 Storey*_















_*New Building at Shahrah-e-Faisal*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* The Arkadians*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*ADB to support Bhasha dam project*





Site for Diamer-Bhasha dam.— INP file photo
ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has said that despite its limited financing capacity it would support the Diamer-Bhasha dam to ‘the extent possible’.

This was a diplomatic message the Asian Development Bank President Takehiko Nakao conveyed to Pakistan during his meeting with President Mamoon Hussain and Finance Minister Ishaq Dar on Tuesday.

The ADB was earlier expected to be the lead financier and consortium leader of the $14 billion Diamer-Bhasha dam project. Wapda’s former chairman Shakil Durrani had told a parliamentary committee about two years ago that the ADB “on at least three occasions has committed to providing up to $4bn”.

*The Diamer-Bhasha is an important project for managing water resources in Pakistan and ADB assured of all help.*
The matter was taken up during a meeting with the ADB chief by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar who sought support for the country’s top priority project.

“We will need the support of the ADB on the Diamer-Bhasha dam because solving the energy crisis is the top priority of our government,” Mr Dar was quoted in an official statement as telling the visiting ADB chief.

Mr Dar said the World Bank would hold a Business Opportunity Conference in Washington on October 8 and government representatives would discuss the project there.

Mr Nakao said that although the ADB could lend only $1bn to a country for a development project, it would continue supporting Pakistan in projects like renewable energy, Jamshoro coal-fired plant and plans of regional connectivity.

He said his institution supported Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) pipeline project which was important for Pakistan.

“The Diamer-Bhasha is also an important project for managing water resources in Pakistan and we will help to the extent possible,” he told the finance minister.

_Also read: World marketing of Bhasha dam planned_

As far as the rehabilitation of Internally Displaced Persons is concerned, the ADB would gladly extend its expertise for the reconstruction work, he said.

Dar said that Pakistan wanted to proceed with the TAPI and CASA 1,000 (Central Asia South Asia electricity import project) for meeting the country’s future energy needs.

The minister said on the economic condition of the country, the government had been following a pro-development macro-economic agenda and improvements could be seen in 16.44 per cent growth in revenue collection, decrease in budget deficit to 5.7pc of GDP, 13.7pc growth in foreign remittances, 4.2pc improvement in large-scale manufacturing output and a 16pc increase in the disbursement of agricultural credit.

The ADB chief was informed that the government had also increased the allocation for social safety net from a mere Rs40bn to Rs118bn over the past 14 months.

He said the government could have added $2.4bn to foreign exchange reserves but recent political situation had delayed three important transactions; the issue of Sukuk, divestment of the OGDCL shares and IMF’s next release but he hoped to resolve the issue amicably because a committee had already been constituted on electoral reforms.

The ADB delegation was also briefed on the damage cause by flood in Punjab, AJK and Gilgit Baltistan.

Mr Nakao said the ADB would like to assist in the rehabilitation process for flood-affected persons.

*Hydrocarbons discovered in Hala*





Gas flare at Adam West X-1 well.
KARACHI: Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) has announced discovery of hydrocarbons from exploratory well Adam West X-1 in Hala Block.

In order to comply with material information provision in terms of section 15D(1) of the Securities and Exchange Ordinance, 1969 and clause (xx) of the Code of Corporate Governance, the company secretary Saqib Ahmed disclosed: “This is to inform that PPL, operator of Hala Exploration Licence (having 65 per cent working interest) has discovered hydrocarbon from its exploratory well Adam West X-1, located in district Matiari, Sindh”.

The PPL stated that Adam West X-1 well was drilled to test the potential of sands of Lower Goru Formation.

“During testing, the well flowed 18.6 MMscfd gas along with 31 STBbl/d condensate at 32/64inch choke size”, the company secretary said and asserted that Adam West X-1 was the second discovery made by PPL in Hala Block.

Asad I.Siddiqui, Senior Investment Analyst at AKD Securities worked out that the discovery would augment PPL’s bottom-line by Rs594 million, translating into earnings per share (eps) at Re0.30, upon successful commissioning of the project.

Analyst Hassan Amin at brokerage Summit Capital thought that the discovery would have an annualised eps impact of Re0.45 per share on PPL

*Pakistani fabrics exhibition in Paris*





PARIS: Ambassador of Pakistan to France Ghalib Iqbal (L) visits pavilion and entrepreneur’s stalls at exhibition of Pakistan Fabrics.—INP
ISLAMABAD: The Ambassador of Pakistan to France Ghalib Iqbal has said that Pakistani textile products have great potential of finding more space in European markets.

He was talking to Michal Scherppe, President of Taxworld Fair, being held in Paris. The ambassador visited Pakistani pavilion and Pakistani entrepreneurs’ stalls, according to a message received here from Embassy of Pakistan in Paris.

Iqbal discussed with the exhibitioners prospects of business development in France and assured them of continuation of full support and cooperation from the mission. The exhibitioners told the ambassador that the response of the buyers was encouraging.

This is 35th edition of Taxworld being held in Paris, in which 881 exhibitors are participating from all over the world, including China, Thailand, India, Indonesia, Turkey and Bangladesh. A large number companies are exhibiting their products. There was substantial presence of Pakistani manufacturers and exporters of denim and cotton fabrics.

The Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) has arranged national pavilion in the exhibition.

Nine Pakistani companies are participating under the TDAP while others are exhibiting their fabrics on their own. In total, 43 Pakistani companies are participating in the fair.

*Lucky to invest Rs27bn in power project*





— File photo
KARACHI: The Lucky Cement Limited declared on Tuesday that the company board had approved equity investment of around Rs27 billion to set up a 660MW coal-based power project in Karachi.

“The project will be set up and owned 100pc by the company and equity investment will be made into ‘Lucky Electric Power Company Limited’ (LEPCL),” the directors said. It represented departure from the previous plan of setting up the project through Lucky Holdings Limited, a subsidiary three-quarters owned by the company. Lucky Cement further stated that the power project would be set up with an estimated project cost of $1.08bn and financed in the debt/equity ratio of 75:25.

“The company will be the exclusive sponsor of LEPCL investing an amount of Rs27bn for the project and holding 100pc equity stake in LEPCL, through a 100pc owned subsidiary,” the company reiterated and noted that the implementation of the power project was subject to all necessary regulatory approvals and required consents. The plan to invest $200m in setting up the 660MW coal-based power project in Karachi was first disclosed by the company back on July 16.

The announcement had then come soon after the Nishat Group expressed intentions to set up two 660MW coal power projects in Punjab.

Experts say that to optimise power generation facilities at their plants and keeping in view future opportunities in domestic and export markets, the cement industry has embarked upon ambitious plans to construct Captive Power Plants (CPPs) that are based on coal. Most mills have already switched over to coal as the basic fuel. “Currently, bigger portion of the cement industry’s coal requirement is met through imports from Indonesia and South Africa”, asserted a market watcher.

The news of Lucky deciding to fully own the new coal-based power project was received well by the investors at the stock market on Tuesday where the Lucky stock gained Rs14.54 to close at Rs402.67.

*DGK Cement earns Rs6bn profit*





DGK Cement Plant.— Photo: DGK Cement facebook page
KARACHI: D.G. Khan Cement (DGKC) posted profit after tax (PAT) at Rs5.965 billion which translated into earning per share (eps) at Rs13.62.

The earnings represented improvement of 8 per cent over the PAT at Rs5.502bn and eps at Rs12.56 the previous year.

The results were accompanied by final cash dividend of Rs3.50 per share, which was higher than Rs3 per share paid last year.

The DG results were thought to be better than consensus market expectations, which gave fillip to both the share price as well as the stock market.

Cement sector analyst Vahaj Ahmed at Topline Securities commented that although net retention prices in FY14 increased by 8pc, per ton cost of sales increased by 12pc mainly due to rise in electricity charges, resulting in gross margins to decline by 3pps. Moreover, dip in distribution expenses by 17pc improved operating income by 5pc to Rs8.4bn.

Additional support to company’s bottom-line was provided from reduced financial charges and higher other income. Financial charges fell by 39pc to Rs609m while higher dividend income from investments resulted in 12pc rise in other income to Rs1.6bn.

*Consul general reveals: Swiss airline to consider resuming operations*





Swiss Business Council is also planning to have a trade show at the Karachi Airport.

*LAHORE: 
Swiss International Airlines is considering resuming operations in Pakistan, said Swiss Consul General Emil Wyss during his meeting with high ups of Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT) along with head of Commercial Section Jordan James Din and Commercial and Administrative Officer Ajwat Arsalan Khan.*

He said the Swiss Business Council is also planning to have a trade show at the Karachi Airport where businessmen from both countries will participate.

The delegates were welcomed by the PBIT CEO Mohammad Ilyas Ghauri, director general policy, projects and research and director communication.

A brief presentation on PBIT and Pakistan-Switzerland trade relations was given to the Consul General and his team. It was also proposed that a MoU should be signed to further enhance cooperation between the two organisations. The Swiss Business Council has already planned to introduce Pakistani companies, extending an invitation to PBIT to nominate companies for the delegation.

*Hasanabdal-Havelian: $200 million ADB-funded expressway agreements signed*






Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif Wednesday witnessed signing of $200 million for the 59-km Hasanabdal-Burhan-Havelian Expressway (E-35) project here at the PM House, to be built with the co-operation of Asian Development Bank. The project, part of the National Trade Corridor, will connect existing M-1 Motorway at Hasanabdal with Havelian and will further extend it to Abbottabad and Mansehra. 

The loan agreement was signed by Secretary Economic Affairs Division while the project agreement was signed by Chairman National Highway Authority. From the Bank's side, both the agreements were signed by Country Director ADB Pakistan, Werner Liepach. President ADB Takehiko Nakao was also present on the occasion. 

The expressway will be constructed almost parallel to the existing N5 whose many sections have been urbanised. Due to high traffic volume and poor road conditions, construction of E-35 has become necessary to develop inter-provincial linkages to improve sub-regional connectivity within Pakistan. 

Proposed project will create a north-south access controlled expressway system to link the northern area of the country to existing motorway network and create better connectivity and linkages with neighbouring countries like China and Afghanistan and Central Asian States. Federal Minister for Finance Ishaq Dar, Secretary Finance and Secretary Communications also witnessed the ceremony. Earlier, President ADB called on the Prime Minister and discussed matters of mutual interest.

*Illegal obstruction: Over 1,500 occupants warned to vacate government land*





Encroachments being removed along Karakoram Highway in Mansehra. PHOTO: INP

*MANSEHRA: To reclaim encroached government land and facilitate an extension of Karakoram Highway, notices were served to 1,500 occupants from Datta Barrier to Chattar Plain on Monday. *

Following the identification of encroachment on both sides of the highway by the National Highway Authority (NHA), engineers of Mansehra district council and Mansehra tehsildar, at least 1,500 illegal occupants were issued warnings over the last three months.

The occupants have encroached upon at least two feet to 12 feet of land beyond their properties and constructed cemented structures.

In some areas, entire markets have emerged on government property and the occupants refuse to vacate the land despite warnings.

The obstruction disturbs the flow of traffic and causes accidents. Authorities had earlier demarcated 33 feet on both sides of the highway, said officials of NHA and the district council. Ziauddin, a Mansehra district council engineer, said the government has now decided to clear at least 66 feet to 120 feet of land along the highway from Datta Barrier to Chattar Plain.

During the first phase of action, the anti-encroachment squad, headed by assistant commissioner Dr Qasim Jadoon, demolished the extended portions of over a dozen shops between Datta and the Elementary College stop on Saturday.

While answering a question, Jadoon said authorities want to clear the highway of encroachment within the shortest possible time so work can start to expand the road.

As the main trade route between Pakistan and China, broadening the highway will help with more traffic. Jadoon said the encroachments will be removed without respite or discrimination.

The operation could not continue on Monday because of a mechanical fault in the machinery being used to clear the land. However, some shopkeepers vacated the encroached space voluntarily.

*Online security: Pakistani helps Google avoid privacy disaster*





While Baloch’s research led to the fixing of the bug, Google disqualified him for any reward for his contribution. DESIGN: ESSA MALIK

*KARACHI: A Pakistani security researcher has helped Google fix a major security flaw in its Android operating system for smartphones, protecting the personal data of millions of smartphone users across the world.*

Professional penetration tester and author of the book ‘Ethical Hacking and Penetration Testing Guide’, Rafay Baloch identified a major vulnerability in the Android Open Source Platform (AOSP) Browser and reported it to Google on August 13.

The 21-year-old also shared a proof of concept (PoC) for the security bug – which he defined as a Same Origin Policy (SOP) bypass – with the company but the California-based internet giant could not reproduce it for over two weeks, according to his email correspondence with the Android security team.

It was only after August 31, when the young techie released this information on his blog that Android was able to reproduce the bug and released patches for the AOSP Browser. The issue, however, was already picked up by the world’s major technology blogs and publications before the company could fix it.

“Right at the start of September, security researcher Rafay Baloch released details on an Android bug that has now been called a ‘privacy disaster’,” www.forbes.com said in a September 16 report.

The report added that anyone not running the latest release, Android 4.4, is affected. “That means as many as 75% of Android devices and millions of users could be open to attack,” it said quoting Google’s stats; though not all are likely to be using the affected browser, the report said.

The flaw can allow a bypass of the Same Origin Policy (SOP) protection, which is implemented in most browsers, such as Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome, Baloch told_The Express Tribune_.

The SOP “stops malicious code from spilling over from one site to others open on separate tabs,” the Forbes report said.

“It was a really nasty bug. The mere fact that it potentially gives access to private data is a huge problem, after all it’s that data can then be used to commit further crimes against you,” it quoted Professor Alan Woodward, a security expert from the University of Surrey’s computing department, as saying.

This is not the first time Baloch has reported a major security flaw in a global technology company’s software. He has been participating in various bug bounty programmes to help several major internet corporations improve their internet security.

For example, he was rewarded with $10,000 in cash and a job offer from PayPal for finding remote code execution vulnerability along with several other high-risk vulnerabilities inside the online money transfer service.

While Baloch’s research led to the fixing of the AOSP Browser bug, the internet giant disqualified him for any reward or credit for his contribution.

“Android does not currently have a vulnerability rewards programme. Android is covered in the Patch Rewards Programme though,” Josh Armour from Android Security told Baloch, according to the email correspondence between the two. “Given that this [the bug] was published before we had a chance to provide patches, this specific report would not qualify,” Armour wrote to Baloch.

Disappointed with Google’s response, the researcher said he disclosed the bug more than two weeks prior to publishing the same so it was “Google’s fault for not being able to reproduce it.”

“It was a serious security threat and should have been fixed immediately,” he said. “Yes, I can fix this quickly,” the white hat hacker said in response to a question.

_The Express Tribune_ contacted Badar Khushnood, Google’s Country Consultant for Pakistan, but did not receive any response till the filing of this report.

*Pakistanis to take part in Istanbul textile event*





A small yarn section will also be set up comprising companies from Korea, Switzerland, China and Pakistan. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: Thirteen exhibitors from Pakistan will take part in the first edition of the Texworld Istanbul 2014 to be held in Turkey from November 4 to 6, 2014. The Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) will have six, while seven individual exhibitors will be at the event.*

Exhibitors from Pakistan such as Sapphire, Nishat Mills, Kohinoor Mills and Master Textile Mills will showcase products in the Lutfi Kirdar International Convention and Exhibition Centre.

Texworld Istanbul is an occasion for buyers from Turkey and the surrounding regions to satisfy demand for imported fabrics from leading Asian textile nations.

“The launch of Texworld Istanbul marks a very exciting point in the development of Messe Frankfurt in Turkey,” said Messe Frankfurt Exhibition GmbH’s Board of Management member, Detlef Braun.

The 2014 show is expecting 200 exhibitors from 15 countries, among which the main target countries are China, India, Pakistan, Taiwan, Korea, Vietnam, Bangladesh and Turkey.

Meanwhile, 5,000 attendees from 55 countries, mainly from Turkey and surrounding regions such as South-eastern Europe, the Middle East, the Gulf Countries, North Africa, Central Asia, as well as from Russia and other Eastern European and Asian markets are expected.

A small yarn section is also arranged at the fair which comprises of companies from Korea, Switzerland, China and Pakistan.

Texworld Istanbul will reflect all product groups that are part of all other apparel fabric brand events around the world: cotton and blends, denim, shirting, linen and hemp, wool and wool aspects, embroidery and lace, silk and silky aspects, prints, functional fabrics, knitted fabrics, trims and accessories.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan to join the CERN club*





CERN Labs on the Swiss-French border. — File Photo
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan is a signing ceremony away from becoming the associate member of the European Organisation for Nuclear Research (CERN).

The associate membership to the world’s top most particle physics will open the doors to science experiments and enable the country to participate in bids for contracts.

In a statement on Friday, the National Centre for Physics (NCP) said the CERN council at its meeting on September 18 had unanimously approved the application of Pakistan for the associate membership.

“The only remaining practical step towards the associate membership is the signing of an official document which will be done during the visit of the director general CERN to Pakistan, which is expected in the last quarter of this year. The application from Pakistan for the associate membership was submitted in February, 2013,” said a spokesman for the NCP.

The CERN members include 21 countries mostly from Europe. It has three associate members and five observer states.

In February this year, a four-member CERN technical team led by its director for research and scientific computing, Dr Sergio Bertolucci, visited Pakistan as part of the evaluation process for the associate membership.

The status of an associate member is also the pre-stage to full membership. The NCP said as an associate member Pakistan would be entitled to attend open and restricted sessions of the CERN Council, the topmost decision making body.

After becoming the associate member, there were numerous benefits including staff positions for scientists and engineers, access to various educational programmes (summer student, doctoral student and technical student) and engineering contracts for Pakistani industry. It would also help in technology transfer in key areas of accelerator technology, radiofrequency technology, development of magnets and ion-beam optics, cryogenics.

According to the spokesman, the associate membership would also open the doors of mega science experiments for Pakistani scientists besides allowing Pakistani industry to participate in bids for CERN contracts across various sectors.

Pakistani companies would be able to cater to the organisation’s demands individually by picking up tenders advertised by CERN for the growth of the industry and economy.

The spokesman explained how Pakistan was already contributing to CERN projects, including designing detection technology and providing personal support for the LHC’s maintenance.

High-energy physicists and engineers from Pakistan mainly from the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC), NUST, CIIT, GIKI, the QAU and the National Centre for Physics (NCP) have been participating in experiments at CERN since 1994. The physics group from the NCP joined the CMS experiment in 1999 contributing hardware for this experiment and manufacturing of RPC indigenously.

*BALOCHISTAN: Upgradation, widening and reconstruction of 447.60 km long 4-lane highway (Surab - Basima - Nag - Panjgur - Hoshab) with 16 bridges and 1557 culverts*














*Fruits and vegetables: Russian officials agree to support Pakistan’s exports*





A group of 20 exporters went to Russia this week to participate in the ‘World Food Moscow’. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: Pakistani fruit and vegetable exporters have announced that Russian quarantine officials have agreed to support their companies in an attempt to increase exports to the country.*

This was stated by the exporters after they returned from an exhibition in Russia.

Both parties also agreed to sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to help keep track of their activities, while the Russian government official also said that a visit to inspect facilities in Pakistan would also be made.

A group of 20 exporters went to Russia this week to participate in the 23rd ‘World Food Moscow’, Russia’s premier international exhibition for the food and drink industry, where participants from 70 countries took part.

“We informed the Russian officials about the progress Pakistan had made in improving the quality of its fresh food exports to the European Union (EU),” said PFVA Co-Chairman Waheed Ahmed. “They were also informed how Pakistan Fruits and Vegetables Association (PFVA) successfully avoided the looming ban from the EU on fruit and vegetables exports. “Now that they have seen that Pakistan is following the protocol to increase its fresh food exports, they will visit to explain local companies about the Russian quality requirements.”

Shedding more light on the MoU, Waheed said it would help Pakistani exporters resolve export-related issues promptly and pave the way for a greater share in the Russian market where doors have been closed for the EU, US, Australia and Canada.

“Improved trade relations with Russia would also benefit the whole chain including farmers, traders and definitely exporters,” Waheed said.

A delegation, led by Waheed, also had a fruitful meeting with the Russian Federal Service for Veterinary and Phytosanitary Surveillance (Rossellkhoznadzor) Head Alexander Isayev.

According to fruit and vegetable exporters, lack of understanding and collaboration between Russia and Pakistan on quarantine protocols has often created problems for Pakistani exporters. Despite huge potential, Pakistani exporters have been unable to overcome their shortcomings.

Pakistan’s noticeable exports to Russia are kinnow (mandarin) and potato while some other fruits and vegetables are also sent to Russia but in small quantities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*BOL Group Introduces Its Very Own TV brand – BG!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

KARACHI: Render of the new Sindh Government Secretariat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*E-Commerce: IT-intensive logistics provider sees room to expand*





70% of e-commerce is based on cash in China and Pakistan has a similar trend where most of the online shopping is done in cash. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
There is every reason for Imran Baxamoosa to think big about his business. A few years ago, he along with few other like-minded individuals started a company that helps connect customers with vendors like Liberty Books.*

Now as people spend more time online – thanks to spreading mobile phone coverage – he sees previously unimaginable opportunities.

“It took a couple of years for the buyers to use e-commerce,” says Baxamoosa, CEO of BlueEx. “Pakistan is still in the transitional phase. So this online shopping trend will set in slowly.”






BlueEx, an IT-intensive logistics provider, took inspiration from the food delivery model. “We improvised on that, helping sellers like a clothing vendor from Zamzama to reach a broader clientele in another city,” says Baxamoosa.

A company that started with just four entrepreneurs, BlueEx now employs 500 people, most of them associated with operations side of the business.

Improvising on the peculiarities of the domestic market has been a key for the company, he says. “For us, e-commerce has a broad meaning. It’s a transaction that involves online booking, telephone orders and cash-on-delivery.”

But anyone having the slightest idea of how the logistics and distribution business works, would know that controlling costs could be a particular challenge, especially when products have to be moved around the country.

While some large logistics companies have finances to support warehouses at strategic locations like airports, BlueEx and some others are relying on IT solutions to keep the cost down.






“It’s a mix of call centre, IT infrastructure and in-house solutions that help us cut the cost,” Baxamoosa says. “For instance, the vendor doesn’t need to call us to tell where the product has to be delivered. As soon as people provide the input, the system does the calculation.”

The company does keep inventories, spreading them over different stations, depending on the nature of the product.

Baxamoosa says the most important outcome of e-commerce penetration has been the opportunities provided to small-sized entrepreneurs. “Women who used to make clothes at home didn’t have a wide market. We helped them reach a large customer base by building websites for them.”

This is the side of the business, which offers vast potential for growth, he says. “The future of e-commerce lies in international penetration. Imagine how much Pakistan’s economy will benefit when someone from here can easily sell a product to someone in Australia.”

Even though e-commerce in Pakistan mostly banks on cash-based transactions, Baxamoosa says that wouldn’t hamper growth in any way.

“This is a cultural problem in this region. Interestingly, 70% of the online deliveries in China involve cash. So instead of getting bogged down, we should use this to our advantage,” he said.

*E-Commerce: Making inroads before roads are built*





Giants eyeing huge market segment in rural areas. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*LAHORE: 
The fact that most of Pakistan’s population is concentrated in rural areas makes that particular market segment crucial to the growth of e-commerce.*

Major players state that they have witnessed high growth that is likely to continue — at least for now. But, like any industry, the room for growth would remain limited if e-commerce services remain restricted to urban centres. Its true potential lies in the rural areas where there is an absence of shopping malls.

And this is what some players are now focusing on.

An overwhelming response from semi-urban and rural areas is helping these portals to simultaneously shift their paradigm to such areas as part of their future growth strategy. Some leading portals are using all possible measures to address issues faced while delivering orders in rural areas.

“The positive response from second-tier and other rural areas forced us to streamline issues including logistics and mode of payment,” said Kaymu.pk’s Regional Managing Director Asia Ahmad Khan.

The main mode of payment in these areas remains cash on delivery, which is the model portals follow in urban centres as well. However, some of them are also engaging cellular mobile operators (CMO) to facilitate rural customers as they are better-versed with this kind of method. The International Monetary Fund’s survey already revealed Pakistanis’ financial access remains limited.

This level of engagement with CMOs not only facilitates customers in rural areas but also benefits the online portals in sorting out, to some extent, their cash flow problem. In addition, some groups like Rocket Internet are also in the process of introducing their own payment solutions to further facilitate masses.

But like any other model, this penetration depends on the company itself. The major beneficiaries continue to be shopping portals that provide a wide array of items, ranging from apparel to electronics.

Khan said that the penetration in rural areas is likely to be higher with increasing awareness.

It is tough to find a consolidated figure of how many online portals have penetrated into rural areas. However, Kaymu.pk says that 29% of their orders are placed by customers in rural areas including areas in Sindh, Punjab, Azad Kashmir. On the other hand, Daraz.pk says that around 48% of their orders are from second-tier cities or other rural areas in the country.

A potential market that is yet to make inroads is the food delivery market. Due to obvious reasons, they are yet to gain popularity.

Real estate portals have just recently entered this market segment and it would take a while for them to make their presence felt.

“It would be a few years before these second tier cities shifted from the conventional mode to the online mode,” said Zeeshan Ali Khan, co-founder and chief executive officer at zameen.com. “These markets are less educated and we have to educate them as we did in mega cities.”

Industry experts now believe that the booming period has started with rural Pakistan due to play a huge role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan Railways Subak Kharam Express (Lahore-Rawalpindi-Lahore). AC Parlour - Super Deluxe - Fare: Rs.840*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*SNGPL to Provide Infrastructure for 500 Million LNG to CNG Stations all over in Pakistan*



Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has said that consumption of liquefied natural gas (LNG) in the compressed natural gas (CNG) industry will prove to be a game changer as it will save $2.5 billion per annum in oil imports and ensure employment to about one million people.
Speaking at a press conference along with All Pakistan CNG Association supreme council Chairman Ghayas Paracha here on Monday, Abbasi said gas utilities – Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited and Sui Southern Gas Company – would provide infrastructure for transporting 500 million cubic feet of LNG per day (mmcfd) to CNG filling stations.

“Gas supply to CNG stations will be for seven days a week and CNG will be 30% to 35% cheaper than petrol,” he said, stressing Pakistan had a wide infrastructure network in place for CNG pumps and provision of LNG would lead to consumption of clean energy in the country.
He pointed out that CNG stations had provided jobs to 500,000 to 700,000 people and the number would go up to one million following revival of the industry on the back of LNG injection.
“The private sector will import LNG worth billions of dollars and 250 to 300 mmcfd will be left after its supply to CNG stations. This saved gas will be provided to power or fertiliser plants,” he said.
The private sector would also bear the impact of unaccounted-for-gas (UFG), he added, referring to gas theft and leakage.
The country can transport 500 mmcfd of LNG by using the current transmission infrastructure of gas utilities, but additional infrastructure will be developed to handle more LNG supplies.
The minister made it clear that LNG price would depend on market forces, ruling out any role for the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra) in that regard.
However, he said, it would be 30% to 35% cheaper than petrol and the government would give tax relief to make it affordable for the consumers. It will take 18 months to induct LNG into the CNG industry.
All Pakistan CNG Association Chairman Ghayas Paracha claimed that the CNG industry’s worth would jump from Rs450 billion to Rs600 billion after LNG supply to the filling stations.
“The number of CNG-powered vehicles will reach 4.5 million compared to existing 3.7 million and consumers will be able to save Rs12,000 per month in the wake of continuous LNG supply,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*






*Rehabilitated Kalabagh Railway Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Opal, Karachi*






*Bakht Tower, Karachi*









Credit: @MWAhmed

*Bahria Town Tower, Karachi*






*6 Under-construction apartment buildings, Karachi*






*47 Story Residential Project, Karachi*






*47-storeyed building approved*

KarachiA plan for the construction of a ground-plus-47-storeyed residential building in Civil Lines was approved on Tuesday.

The decision was taken during the Sindh Density Development Board’s meeting, presided over by Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah, at the CM House.

The plan was approved with the condition that the building would not pose any kind of security threat to the adjacent buildings. The building with double basement and a helipad at the rooftop will be executed by a private company. The ground floor will be used for commercial purposes, while the double basement and the first five floors will be used for parking.

The sixth floor will be used for entertainment and recreational activities, while the rest of the floors will be used for residential purposes.

Sindh Building Control Authority Director General Manzoor Qadir and architect Akbar Jameel briefed the meeting about the salient features of the building.

They said the building would be the first of its kind in Pakistan that would be capable of generating its own hydroelectricity.

The CM said the project would not only beautify the locality but also introduce new low-cost methods of power generation.

He told the chief secretary and other relevant officers to coordinate with the US-based management of the hydroelectricity generating company and, if feasible, use the technology for government institutions like the water board. The technology can be used even in Tharparkar, he added.
47-storeyed building approved - thenews.com.pk






*Sector 7, Super Highway, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Gulberg Galleria, Lahore*

*




*

* Hafeez Heights, Lahore*









Credit: Omi92 ssc

*Some U/C small scale projects at MM Alam road, Lahore*









Credit: Omi92 ssc

*9-Arches Shopping Arcade, MM Alam Road, Lahore*

*







*
Credit: Omi92 ssc

*Cladding work on Fat Burger outlet, MM Alam Road, Lahore*






Credit: Omi92 ssc

*Ali Trade Centre, MM Alam Road, Lahore*

*



*

*



*

Credit: Omi92 ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Margalla Building, Islamabad*






*One Constitution Towers U/C, Islamabad*






*Pakistan Monument, Islamabad*





*Rawalpindi Bahria Town Phase 8 & 9*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

in every picture electric wires and pools man . Pakistan first need to underground wiring so we look little more civilized .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Construction of West Bank Bypass Project in Muzaffarabad City (AJK) - Pkg-II*










*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (M-2)*





*







*

*Faisalabad-Multan Motorway (M-4) U/C*





*





















NESPAK to build signal-free interchange at GT Road, Gujranwala*

*




*
National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) on Wednesday was assigned the task of a detailed design by the Communication and Works Department for a signal-free interchange at Aziz Cross, Gujranwala.

Presently, the traffic system on GT Road at Aziz Cross completely requires uplift in level of service and quality.

According to a press release, the project comprises construction of a main flyover of three lanes on either side for traffic coming from Rawalpindi and Lahore entering into or exiting Gujranwala City.

Two loops will be provided, leading to eastern and western side bypasses.

This arrangement will provide a partial cloverleaf pattern at the interchange.

Elevated directional ramps will also be installed, which will lead the traffic coming from eastern and western bypasses towards Rawalpindi and Gujranwala city.

The project also includes a two-lane bridge over railway line.

PC–1 of the project with an estimated cost of Rs5.79 billion has been approved by the Planning and Development Department.

Work on the design is in progress. The project is expected to complete in 10 months.Meanwhile, the Strategic Planning Unit of Lahore Development Authority entrusted NESPAK with a feasibility study of Ravi Riverfront Urban Development Project.

The scope of consultancy includes carrying out topographic survey of the project area measuring 110,000 acres along River Ravi over a length of 46 kilometres.

It also includes geotechnical investigations and socio-economic survey of the project area. Substantial work of geotechnical investigations and socio-economic survey has been completed. Work on topographic survey is in progress


NESPAK to build signal-free interchange at GT Road – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Prospective: Belarus eyes Pakistan as lucrative market*





ICCI President urged that Pakistan and Belarus should facilitate their private sectors in establishing direct contacts. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
Belarus is interested in broadening relations with Pakistan as both countries possess the potential to expand bilateral trade, said the newly-appointed Ambassador of Belarus to Pakistan Andrei Ermolovich.*

He was interacting with businessmen during his visit to the Islamabad Chamber of Commerce & Industry (ICCI).

Ermolovich said Belarus’ exports to Pakistan are confined to limited items including tractors, tyres, spare parts, chemical fibres and petrochemicals. “There is room for development in various other sectors including agriculture, energy, IT, steel and furniture.”

He said the chambers in both countries should enhance direct interactions and sign MoUs to explore new areas of mutual collaboration.

He was hopeful that planned establishment of railway links between Pakistan and Turkey will greatly facilitate promotion of trade between Pakistan and Belarus as it will shorten the route and provide better access to Pakistan to Scandinavian countries.

In his welcome address, ICCI President Shaban Khalid said that Pakistan is looking for new markets and trade partners as the government has offered attractive incentives to foreign investors. “It is high time the companies of Belarus explore Pakistan for investment and joint ventures.”

Khalid added that Pakistan’s steel industry possesses potential for growth and Belarus should consider setting up steel manufacturing plants in the country.

“Pakistan is trying to establish road links with Afghanistan and Central Asian countries and improved relations of Belarus with Pakistan would provide easy access to these markets,” said Khalid.

He urged that Pakistan and Belarus should facilitate their private sectors in establishing direct contacts.

*Corporate results: Nishat Mills posts profit of Rs5.51 billion*





The company’s fourth-quarter earnings of fiscal year 2014 clocked in at Rs889 million. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
Nishat Mills has posted an unconsolidated net profit of Rs5.51 billion for the year ended June 30, 2014, down 6% year-on-year (YoY) compared to Rs5.85 billion in the previous year.*

Earnings per share (EPS) of company also reduced to Rs15.68 compared to an EPS of Rs16.63. The company further announced a final cash dividend of Rs4 per share, implying a dividend payout ratio of 26%.

An AKD Research report on Tuesday said the result was in line with its projections. Similarly, BMA Capital report also said that the result was in line with its expectations.






The company’s fourth-quarter earnings of fiscal year 2014 clocked in at Rs889 million or an EPS Rs2.53, posting a sequential recovery of 15% quarter-on-quarter largely due to significantly higher dividend income from associates.

That said, fourth quarter’s net profit was 49% lower than in the same quarter last year due to the sharp appreciation of the rupee against the dollar, which dragged the realised value of exports lower.

The gross margins for fiscal year 2014 clocked in at 14% as opposed to the gross margins of 17% in fiscal year 2013. This decline was a result of contracting margins in the second half of fiscal year 2014 where gross margins contracted to 10% as opposed to gross margins of 19% in the first half of fiscal year 2014.

Other key announcements accompanying the result concerned the investments in the other companies of the group.

In this regard, the board of directors (BoD) approved an investment of up to Rs4.87 billion across three years in the 660MW coal power project being set up under the name of Nishat Energy Limited (NEL).

Assuming project cost of around Rs100 billion, and a Debt to Equity structure of 80:20, implies a direct equity stake of 24.38% in NEL.

Assuming the remaining equity portion is split evenly among group consortium partners NPL, Nishat Mills is expected to end up with an effective stake of 51% in NEL (taking into account only direct investments in NPL and other associates).

The company has also sought and obtained approval from the Punjab Power Development Board (PPDB) for a change in the site of the coal power plant to Ameer Pur, Rahim Yar Khan.

The company is now in the process of getting the necessary changes in the deadline for the feasibility study of the project.

*Redrafting: CAA plans to introduce new aviation policy by month-end*





The new aviation policy also envisages encouraging private shuttle services to secondary stations like Benazirabad and Bahawalpur. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) plans to introduce a new aviation policy by the end of September which will require start-up airlines to have a higher paid-up capital and more aircraft, officials told The Express Tribune.*

The policy will also focus on lowering taxes on domestic airlines and offer unilateral rights to Asian carriers, they stated, after a high level meeting chaired by Shujaat Azeem, adviser to the prime minister on aviation, was held on Tuesday at the CAA headquarters to review progress on the national aviation policy.

It has been seven years since the former director general of CAA, Farooq Rehmatullah oversaw preparation of a liberal aviation policy, which was never properly implemented.






“The basic idea is to encourage the aviation sector by offering tax breaks to domestic carriers,” said an official who is involved in the consultations. “For instance, the 17% sales tax on airlines is a major setback.”

But the rationalisation of taxes depends on the government, he said.

“We will try to push the idea forward as multiple taxes on everything from fuel to the import of spare parts have eroded the profits of our airlines. We need to come up with some sort of a cushion,” he said.

As per the proposals in the policy it is apparent that the CAA has decided to discourage weak players from entering the airline business. The new policy will require start-up airlines to have a paid-up capital of Rs500 million against the current limit of Rs100 million.

Similarly, new airlines will need to acquire at least five aircraft against the present requirement of three. “We are doing this to encourage genuine investors.”

When Pakistan adopted the open sky policy in 1990s, more than 20 airline licences were issued to different business groups, however, none of them except Shaheen survived.

Last airline to declare bankruptcy was Aero Asia. This was primarily because the investors who had bought the licences were not financially strong.

The new aviation policy also envisages encouraging private shuttle services to secondary stations like Benazirabad and Bahawalpur. “It is being proposed that they should be exempted from CAA taxes and the paid-up capital requirements for these ventures are set at minimum,” the official said.

The CAA wants to go a step ahead and put up abandoned airports for auction. “We would really like to see private investors take control of airports in cities like Hyderabad and Panjgur.”

The previous policy prepared during the tenure of Rehmatullah also envisaged such an approach but it was never materialised.

The official said that the CAA is also conscious about the exit of Asian airlines from Pakistan. “That is why we intend to offer unilateral open skies to airlines of the Saarc members. This means they wouldn’t necessarily have to reciprocate by offering us flights,” he said.

Airlines including Cathay Pacific, Singapore Airlines, and Malaysian Airlines have scaled back their operations since 2008, partly due to concerns related to the security of their employees.

Only 19 foreign carriers started their operations in Pakistan. Other than the airlines originating from Gulf countries, the only notable carrier making stops in the country was Cathay Pacific.

“When it comes to attracting more airlines, a lot depends on the security situation,” the official said.

Oscars: Pakistan Nominates 'Dukhtar' in Foreign-Language Category





Courtesy of Zambeel Films
'Dukhtar'
*The atypical thriller marks a new type of Pakistani filmmaking*
Last year, Pakistan re-entered the Oscar race — after a more than 50-year absence — in an effort to bring attention to the country’s cinematic output. Their best foreign-language submission, illegal immigration comedy _Zinda Bhaag_, failed to earn a nomination.


The country is hopeful once again, submitting *Afia Nathaniel*’s_Dukhtar _to the foreign-language Oscar race. The Urdu-language film is a road-trip thriller looking at issues of child marriage in the country.

After her 10-year-old daughter is promised in marriage to a much older tribal chieftain, her mother takes the girl and flees her village, only to be chased by her own husband and the intended groom’s henchman. It’s set against stunning backdrops on the road to Lahore.

The film had its world premiere Sept. 5 at the Toronto International Film Festival this year in the Discovery section and is releasing theatrically in Pakistan Thursday.

The Pakistani selection committee is chaired by Academy Award-winning documentary filmmaker*Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy*, who said of the film, “_Dukhtar_ has set a new precedent in filmmaking in Pakistan. The film's powerful narrative is met with equally strong visuals that collectively showcase what Pakistani talent is all about. I have no doubt that the story will resonate with people locally and internationally.”

*Overseas employment: Over 2.1m workers go to Gulf states*





According to the breakdown, about 1.243 million went to Saudi Arabia, 866,418 to UAE and 27,660 to Qatar. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
More than 2.1 million Pakistanis have proceeded to Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Qatar for employment during the last five years, according to an official of the Ministry of Overseas Pakistanis.*

According to the breakdown, about 1.243 million went to Saudi Arabia, 866,418 to UAE and 27,660 to Qatar.

The workers were sent through the Bureau of Emigration and Overseas Employment and the procedure and criteria were set by employers of the host country, which vary from job to job.

The selection of workers was a prerogative of the foreign employers, which was based on the criterion of “right person for the right job”, the official said.

Pakistanis working in these Gulf countries are contributing a lot to the national exchequer as the remittances sent home have grown significantly in recent years.

The overseas Pakistanis sent a record $13.92 billion in the previous fiscal year (July 2012-June 2013), according to data compiled by the State Bank of Pakistan. The figure shows a growth of 5.56% or $733.64 million compared with $13.187 billion a year earlier.

*Corporate result: PIA losses drop 44% in first half of 2014*





The Rs5.23 billion exchange gain, which came because of a stronger rupee against the dollar, offset a sharp 88% decline in other income. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
Financial loss of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) came down 44.89% to Rs10.131 billion in six months to June 2014 over the same period of previous year as the airline booked exchange gains, higher revenues and a reduction in administrative expenses.*

Helped by a rise of 11% in revenues to Rs53.34 billion, the national carrier posted a gross profit of Rs338 million for January-June 2014, reflecting an improvement in its flight operation, according to the airline’s financial statements.

The Rs5.23 billion exchange gain, which came because of a stronger rupee against the dollar, offset a sharp 88% decline in other income. In the first half of 2013, the airline had recorded an exchange loss of Rs1.46 billion.

Cost-controlling measures helped PIA reduce administrative expenses by 6.7% to Rs4.34 billion against last year’s Rs4.65 billion.

Heavy debt of Rs279 billion continues to take its toll on the cash-strapped airline as it has to bear the burden of ever increasing interest payments. This was reflected in the 21.7% rise in finance cost to Rs7.33 billion.

The second April-June quarter would have been even better had the airline not suffered an exchange loss of Rs370 million. Other income when compared with the previous year also saw a steep decline of 90%.

However, PIA was still able to record a gross profit of Rs441 million.

The government has been drip-feeding the airline by helping it arrange loans to pay salaries and vendors as its balance sheet, which carries a negative equity, does not encourage lenders.

The government has decided to sell PIA after its restructuring. The air carrier has been pushing the government for months to release funds for leasing narrow-body fuel-efficient planes.

It has a fleet of 30 active aircraft, but many of these are often grounded for want of repairs.

*The green light: Government approves Rs30b worth of projects*





The main objective of the 500kv Rewat substation is the enhancement in the 220/132kv transformation capacity at the 500kv Rewat substation. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
The federal government has approved about Rs30 billion worth of new projects including the construction of a campus of University of Engineering and Technology Lahore at Narowal – the constituency of Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal.*

The projects were approved by the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) — the body having the mandate to approve a scheme up to Rs3 billion and chaired by Iqbal in his capacity as deputy chairman of the planning commission. The UET Narowal campus will cost Rs2.9 billion, according to the Planning Ministry.

However, the Rs72.6 billion development package of Pakistan Railways could not be approved as the meeting was called off before the scheduled time, according to officials. The Rs52-billion project was proposed to rehabilitate and upgrade 400 coaches. Another scheme of Rs18.5 billion, proposed to replace old and obsolete gear of Railways from Lahore to Multan, was not taken up for discussion. The third project was aimed at manufacturing five 3,000-horsepower diesel electric locomotives at a cost of Rs2.3 billion.

The CDWP approved strengthening of the Kohat University of Science and Technology at a revised cost of Rs599.8 million. The project is a step forward in that direction that envisages strengthening research and development through establishing basic infrastructural facilities.

The body also approved strengthening of research programmes at HEJ Research Institute of Chemistry, Karachi with an estimated cost of Rs591.7 million. The main objective of this scheme is to acquire the indigenous capacity for the development of diagnostic, preventive and therapeutic agents against hepatitis, tuberculosis, malaria, leishmania and prevailing tropical diseases.

The CDWP approved strengthening of the Khyber Medical University Peshawar at a cost of Rs983.2 million in a bid to conduct basic research to look into causes of diabetes, hepatitis and its spread. It also approved establishment of headquarters for Nust and hi-tech postgraduate science and technology institutes at Islamabad at a cost of Rs2.5 billion.

In the energy sector, the CDWP approved extension and augmentation of 500/220kv Rewat substations. The main objective of the project is enhancement in the 220/132kv transformation capacity at the 500kv Rewat substation, costing Rs1.9 billion.

For the Physical Planning and Housing sector, the CDWP approved construction of residential buildings for Force HQ GB Scouts and 113 Wing at Gilgit at a cost of Rs216.9 million. Another project of construction of accommodation flats for officers of GB Scouts Gilgit at a cost of Rs112.5 million was accepted.

The CDWP agreed construction of Federal Judicial Academy at a cost of Rs1.3 billion. The present building comprises of limited facilities for the Centre of Excellence, therefore the project was initiated to augment existing facilities.

The body also approved strengthening of existing departments at the Islamia University of Bahawalpur at a cost of Rs862.9 million.

In the water resources sector, a project for construction of small storage dams, delay action dams, retention weirs and flood diversion was also approved at Rs911.3 million. The construction of two recharge dams in Malir Bakhshan and Ran Pathani, Lower Division Kohistan was accepted at cost of Rs876.5 million. Both projects will be implemented in the most vulnerable and drought affected areas of Thar and Kohistan regions of the Sindh province.

*Chinese investors keen to undertake joint ventures*





Pakistani goods that could be of particular interest to Chinese importers are carpets, leather and its products, surgical instruments, sports goods, fruits and vegetables, rice, pharmaceuticals and cotton. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*LAHORE: 
Chinese investors have expressed keen interest in initiating joint ventures with their counterparts in Pakistan, which is an ideal destination for pouring foreign investment.*

These views were expressed by the head of a 19-member Chinese delegation and Deputy Director General Bureau of Foreign Trade and Economic Cooperation of Guangzhou Municipality, Cao Zhicong, here on Wednesday. The delegation members were meeting businessmen at the Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI).

Cao Zhicong said globalisation and regional integration had provided enormous opportunities for deepening cooperation between China and Pakistan. He termed Pakistan’s investment policies attractive, providing a lot of opportunities, which were encouraging Chinese entrepreneurs to come and invest in the country.

He said the Bureau of Foreign Trade and Economic Cooperation of Guangzhou Municipality would step up efforts to strengthen trade and investment cooperation between the two countries.

Calling China a key partner in economic development and trade, LCCI Senior Vice President Mian Tariq Misbah said assistance of Chinese enterprises, both technical and financial, in several development projects reflected that the relations were based on mutual trust and sincerity.

Misbah expressed hope that bilateral trade would touch $15 billion in the next few years. Although Pakistan’s exports to China have been growing gradually, trade has always been in favour of Beijing.

Pakistani goods that could be of particular interest to Chinese importers are carpets, leather and its products, surgical instruments, sports goods, fruits and vegetables, rice, pharmaceuticals and cotton.

“Most of our industrial units producing such goods are ISO-certified and are coming up with best-quality products at competitive rates,” Misbah said.

He suggested that joint ventures could be initiated in the areas of construction, hotel and tourism, SME cluster development, computer and cellular chips, textile and garments and light engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi, U/C*






*Ocean Tower, Karachi*






*The Centre Tower, Karachi, U/C*






*Chapal Sky Mark, Karachi, U/C*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

NEW YORK: The famous 5-star 'The Roosevelt Hotel' in Manhattan, New York - wholly-owned by Pakistan International Airlines. The Hotel has appeared in Hollywood movies such as 'The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3', 'The French Connection', 'Wall Street', 'Maid in Manhattan', 'The Dictator', 'Men in Black 3'

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*

Blue Area of Islamabad






Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Quaid e Azam Solar Park Update: Powerway provides mounting systems, construction services for Pakistan’s first 100 MW solar PV project*

*



*

In Quaid-e-Azam Solar Energy Park in Bahawalpur of Pakistan, a 100 MW solar photovoltaic (PV) project is being constructed, Powerway Renewable Energy Co. Ltd. (Foshan, China) reports. The company is providing solar mounting systems and ground screw foundations, as well as construction services for this large project.

The project, which is reported to be the first large-scale ground-mounted solar PV plant in Pakistan, will be completed in 2014.

This project’s Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC), and Operation and Maintenance (O&M) are contracted to TBEA, a leading Chinese PV manufacturer and systems integrator.


Cooperation with Chinese project developer TBEA

Powerway has been cooperating with TBEA from the very early stages of the project, to provide reliable cost-saving mounting system designs, pull out tests for ground screw foundations, construction plans, logistical plans, and other engineering services.

“Thanks to Powerway’s highly efficient and professional team, along with our abundant solar farm building experience, we were lucky to win the fierce competitive bidding for this project. Pakistan has an energy shortfall of 6 GW, so the government has been striving recently to develop large-scale solar projects of up to 1 GW. It is a very promising market,” said Powerway’s CEO Benson Wu.

“Powerway has made good preparations and is set up for business in Pakistan. In 2013, we signed a cooperation agreement with Nizam Energy, the leading player in the Pakistan photovoltaic solar industry. They have a nationwide network of offices with reliable after sales service. This hand in hand relationship make us run quickly. Our local team, including sales, design, and engineering, knows the Pakistan market and its demand well, so we can provide comprehensive services to our customers in timely manner. Moreover, we have a series of piling machines standing by in Pakistan, because we believe that we can realize more PV developments in addition to this ongoing project. “

KW36 | Powerway provides mounting systems, construction services for Pakistan’s first 100 MW solar PV project - SolarServer

*PM inaugurated the Soghri Oil and Gas field in Jand, Attock*

*











*

*One of Pakistan's Largest Solar Tubewell installed with an 8" Outlet for discharge close to Bhakkar.*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Supporting agriculture: Credit disbursement to farmers rises 32%*





The outstanding portfolio of agricultural loans increased Rs34 billion from Rs261.6 billion to Rs295.6 billion at the end August. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGES

*KARACHI: 
Banks have disbursed Rs54.3 billion in agricultural credit in the first two months of the current fiscal year, up 32% from the disbursement of Rs41.1 billion in the corresponding period of previous year.*

They have achieved 11% of their annual indicative target of Rs500 billion so far. The outstanding portfolio of agricultural loans increased Rs34 billion from Rs261.6 billion to Rs295.6 billion at the end August.

The State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) has set the agricultural credit disbursement target at Rs500 billion for banks in the current fiscal year, which is 31.5% higher than last year’s target of Rs380 billion. It is also 28% higher than the actual disbursement of Rs391.4 billion in 2013-14.

Of the total target this fiscal year, Rs252.5 billion has been allocated to five major banks, Rs90 billion to Zarai Taraqiati Bank (ZTBL), Rs115.5 billion to 15 domestic private banks, Rs11.5 billion to Punjab Provincial Cooperative Bank (PPCBL), Rs28.2 billion to seven microfinance banks and Rs2.3 billion to four Islamic banks.

Among major banks, Habib Bank has achieved 16% of its annual target, National Bank has achieved 11.6% and United Bank and MCB Bank have reached 11.4% and 9.4% of their targets, respectively. Allied Bank could achieve only 4.1% of its annual target.

Under the specialised banks’ category, ZTBL disbursed Rs4.4 billion, or 5% of its target of Rs90 billion, during July-August while PPCBL could disburse only Rs647.1 million, which is 5.6% of its target of Rs11.5 billion.

Of the 15 domestic private banks, Standard Chartered Bank achieved 40% of its annual target followed by Summit Bank (38.5%), Silkbank (26.8%), NIB Bank (22%), Faysal Bank (21%), Bank Alfalah (18.6%) and Bank Al Habib (14.6%).

*Outlook: ADB projects 4.2% growth for Pakistan*





The report stated that the significant power tariff increase in the previous fiscal year helped reduce subsidies, but savings were partly offset to cover improved supply. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has projected a 4.2% economic growth rate for this year but warned that increasing security concerns, political demonstrations and effects of recent floods pose downside risks to the Pakistani economy.*

The Manila-based lending agency’s growth projection is around 1% less than the target the government has set for itself. The 4.2% projection is also half than the pace the country needs to create jobs for thousands of people every year. The projections were made in the Asian Development Outlook (ADO) Updated – its flagship annual report.

The continuation of economic reforms and efforts to improve the security environment would help business confidence and revive private investment, it added.






The report stated that the government’s Vision 2025 also underlines that long-term development is not possible without political stability, security, and the rule of law. The ADB said several years of concerted national commitment would be required to eliminate electricity shortages and affect the structural reforms necessary to achieve high and inclusive growth.

The report argued that the projected 4.2% growth rate in the current fiscal year reflects some easing of fiscal consolidation and increased allocations for public sector development spending. But continuing reforms and a better security environment would further boost business confidence and foster private investment. It cautioned that the prospects of strong growth in manufacturing depend on further progress in easing energy shortages.

The updates came at a time when the government is struggling to cope with the challenges posed by protesters and the aftermath of floods. Due to increasing political pressure, the government has already started backtracking from committed reforms.

The ADB said Pakistan’s ability to achieve current fiscal year’s budget deficit target of 4.9% also hinges on reforms in the energy and taxation areas. While in most major categories of spending is projected to be increased by double digits, the report added that the government is expecting large savings from a 37% drop in subsidies, which is equal to 0.6% of Gross Domestic Product (GDP). It added the savings have been anticipated mainly by cutting untargeted power subsidies.

“Containing subsidies will be a challenge given overruns in recent years, and success will depend on implementing power sector reforms to raise tariffs enough to meet costs, improve collection, reduce leakage and invest in generation, transmission, and distribution systems”, it observed.

Contrary to its commitment to the International Monetary Fund, the government has already announced freezing increase in power tariffs due to fear of public backlash.

The ADB report stated that the significant power tariff increase in the previous fiscal year helped reduce subsidies, but savings were partly offset to cover improved supply.

The ADB has projected that average inflation is expected to slow down to 8.2% in this fiscal, slightly down from 8.6% in the previous fiscal year.

The ADB also revised its economic growth projection to 4.1% for the last fiscal year, up from its earlier estimates. It said the upturn came from improved industrial performance: a pickup in construction by 11.3%, continued growth in large-scale manufacturing at 4%, and electricity supply improved by 3.7%, owing largely to the government’s clearance of intra-industry debt.

However, it highlighted areas the government ignored in its first year. The contribution of investment was low by 0.2%. The ratio of fixed investment-to-GDP continued to decline falling to 12.4% in last fiscal year compared with 12.6% of fiscal year 2013. The private and public enterprise investment in the various production sectors slipped to 9.9% of GDP. Net exports turned negative, subtracting 0.7% from GDP as import growth outpaced export

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*33 development targets achieved in GB*


SKARDU: In Gilgit Baltistan 33 development schemes were implemented during the end of June this year in Urban development sector, at a cost of Rs3639.308 million while 584.6 million rupees were spent on these schemes during financial year and targets were achieved.A spokesman of P&D Gilgit Baltistan told APP on Saturday that during the financial year 24 old and 12 new schemes were implemented. 

Spokesman said that self employment programme, establishment of statistical cell in P&U, detailed survey of households in seven districts, women vocational centers/IT centers and establishment of Gilgit/ Skardu development authorities and rescue 1122 are the major projects in GB.

NAB gets forensic lab | ePaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan, China investment: Sindh plays host to $130m wind power project*





Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah watches on as the signing ceremony of land allotment to Dawood Wind Power Project for 50Mw wind power plant at Gharo wind corridor. PHOTO: APP

*KARACHI: An investment of $130 million is being made for setting up a 50-megawatt wind power project near Gharo, Sindh. Two private companies – HydroChina and Dawood Power Limited – are working on the project as part of a joint venture.*

A state-owned Chinese bank will handle finances for the clean energy project while the Sindh government has allocated 1,720 acres of land. Dawood Power has got a Letter of Intent from the Alternative Energy Development Board.






The investors have acquired a no-objection certificate based on the Initial Environment Examination report from the Sindh Environmental Protection Agency, along with a generation licence and upfront tariff from the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority.

They have also entered into an energy purchase agreement with the National Transmission and Dispatch Company.

The financial close of the project is expected to be achieved by the end of 2014 and development work is scheduled to begin from January next year. It will be completed in 18 months and commercial operation will start before July 2016.

This project, which will generate employment opportunities, is a high priority for the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor.

Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah, while speaking at a sub-lease (land) signing ceremony at the CM House here, said Sindh had a lot of potential to utilise wind energy to its maximum.

“The government has developed a comprehensive energy policy to meet growing energy needs through cheap domestic resources, especially wind and coal,” said Shah. “The government of Sindh highly appreciates the Chinese investment for exploitation and exploration of resources.”

Officials of the provincial energy department said more than 40 companies were engaged in the province to produce 3,000MW from the wind corridor. They said another 50MW project was being executed by China Three Gorges Company, which would start supplying electricity to the national grid in two months.

*Production going up: PSM moves to revive contact with consumers*





“We achieved 22% capacity utilisation by September 20 and will touch 45-50% by next month,” he said. “The management is taking all necessary measures to upgrade automation, capital repair and maintenance processes.” PHOTO: AFP

*KARACHI: 
After achieving 22% capacity utilisation, the management of Pakistan Steel Mills (PSM) has set up meetings with different consumers to revive its business chain.*

According to a press release, PSM Chief Executive Major General (retired) Zaheer Ahmed Khan met the consumers at the mill’s operations building and briefed them about the financial restructuring package worth Rs18.5 billion announced by the federal government for reviving the giant industrial complex.

“We achieved 22% capacity utilisation by September 20 and will touch 45-50% by next month,” he said. “The management is taking all necessary measures to upgrade automation, capital repair and maintenance processes.”

He said the management was arranging transport services for continuous delivery of iron ore and metallurgical coal to the consumers.

He also said the management wanted to meet the expectations of the government, which had shown confidence in workforce of the mill.

*PUNJAB: Old and new bridge on the River Chenab near Chiniot*





*KPK: DRC launched to provide speedy justice.*











__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=813709275319034

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KARACHI: Institute of Business Administration (IBA)*






*KARACHI: Pakistan's tallest building, Bahria Icon Tower, under-construction in Clifton. It consists of twin towers - one 62-storeys and the other a 40-storey hotel tower



*

*ISLAMABAD: Under-construction 32-storey Park Lane Tower on Jinnah Avenue in Blue Area, next to Islamabad Stock Exchange Tower. A project of Bahria Town









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Nishat Emporium Mall, Johar Town






Photo Credit: Omi92 ssc














Main Mosque, Bahria Town






Shanghai Model Pedestrian Bridge, Khaira Junction






Azadi Chowk Interchange






Photo Credit: zee123 ssc





Underpass along Canal Road & Link Road










*New Multan Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

HyperStar
In karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Green and clean Peshawar Project*

*



*
*



*


*Faisalabad:*

Jaranwala Road / Hashmat Khan Road






Sitara Sapna City






Children's Hospital











Jhall Chowk Interchange Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*FATA & KPK: Under-Construction Gomal Zam Dam Irrigation Component: The main objective of the project is to provide sustainable irrigation water supply to 163,100 acres of agricultural land so as to increase agricultural production and uplift the socioeconomic condition of the inhabitants. Upon completion, this project will satisfy 70% of agricultural requirements of Dera Ismail Khan, KPK and surrounding areas*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi:*

Metro

Photo Credit: Nouman_26 ssc

*















*

Marrir Railway Bridge

Photo Credit: Nouman_26 ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*SNGPL to Provide Infrastructure for 500 Million LNG to CNG Stations all over in Pakistan*




Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has said that consumption of liquefied natural gas (LNG) in the compressed natural gas (CNG) industry will prove to be a game changer as it will save $2.5 billion per annum in oil imports and ensure employment to about one million people.
Speaking at a press conference along with All Pakistan CNG Association supreme council Chairman Ghayas Paracha here on Monday, Abbasi said gas utilities – Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited and Sui Southern Gas Company – would provide infrastructure for transporting 500 million cubic feet of LNG per day (mmcfd) to CNG filling stations.

“Gas supply to CNG stations will be for seven days a week and CNG will be 30% to 35% cheaper than petrol,” he said, stressing Pakistan had a wide infrastructure network in place for CNG pumps and provision of LNG would lead to consumption of clean energy in the country.
He pointed out that CNG stations had provided jobs to 500,000 to 700,000 people and the number would go up to one million following revival of the industry on the back of LNG injection.
“The private sector will import LNG worth billions of dollars and 250 to 300 mmcfd will be left after its supply to CNG stations. This saved gas will be provided to power or fertiliser plants,” he said.
The private sector would also bear the impact of unaccounted-for-gas (UFG), he added, referring to gas theft and leakage.
The country can transport 500 mmcfd of LNG by using the current transmission infrastructure of gas utilities, but additional infrastructure will be developed to handle more LNG supplies.
The minister made it clear that LNG price would depend on market forces, ruling out any role for the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra) in that regard.
However, he said, it would be 30% to 35% cheaper than petrol and the government would give tax relief to make it affordable for the consumers. It will take 18 months to induct LNG into the CNG industry.
All Pakistan CNG Association Chairman Ghayas Paracha claimed that the CNG industry’s worth would jump from Rs450 billion to Rs600 billion after LNG supply to the filling stations.
“The number of CNG-powered vehicles will reach 4.5 million compared to existing 3.7 million and consumers will be able to save Rs12,000 per month in the wake of continuous LNG supply,” he said.

*ADB to support Bhasha dam project*




The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has said that despite its limited financing capacity it would support the Diamer-Bhasha dam to ‘the extent possible’.

This was a diplomatic message the Asian Development Bank President Takehiko Nakao conveyed to× Pakistan during his meeting with President Mamoon Hussain and Finance Minister Ishaq Dar.

The ADB was earlier expected to be the lead financier and consortium leader of the $14 billion Diamer-Bhasha dam project. Wapda’s former chairman Durrani had told a parliamentary committee about two years ago that the ADB “on at least three occasions has committed to providing up to $4bn”.

The Diamer-Bhasha is an important project for managing water resources in Pakistan and ADB assured of all help.
The matter was taken up during a meeting with the ADB chief by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar who sought support for the country’s top priority project.

“We will need the support of the ADB on the Diamer-Bhasha dam because solving the energy crisis is the top priority of our government,” Mr Dar was quoted in an official statement as telling the visiting ADB chief.

Mr Dar said the Bank would hold a Business Opportunity Conference in Washington on October 8 and government representatives would discuss the project there.

Mr Nakao said that although the ADB could lend only $1bn to a country for a development project, it would continue supporting× Pakistan in projects like renewable energy, Jamshoro coal-fired plant and plans of regional connectivity.

He said his institution supported Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) pipeline project which was important for Pakistan.

“The Diamer-Bhasha is also an important project for managing water resources in Pakistan and we will help to the extent possible,” he told the finance minister.

Also read: World marketing of Bhasha dam planned

As far as the rehabilitation of× Persons is concerned, the ADB would gladly extend its expertise for the reconstruction work, he said.

Dar said that Pakistan wanted to proceed with the TAPI and CASA 1,000 (Central Asia South Asia electricity import project) for meeting the country’s future energy needs.

The minister said on the economic condition of the country, the government had been following a pro-development macro-economic agenda and improvements could be seen in 16.44 per cent growth in revenue collection, decrease in budget deficit to 5.7pc of GDP, 13.7pc growth in foreign remittances, 4.2pc improvement in large-scale manufacturing output and a 16pc increase in the disbursement of agricultural credit.

The ADB chief was informed that the government had also increased the allocation for social safety net from a mere Rs40bn to Rs118bn over the past 14 months.

He said the government could have added $2.4bn to foreign exchange reserves but recent political situation had delayed three important transactions; the issue of Sukuk, divestment of the OGDCL shares and IMF’s next release but he hoped to resolve the issue amicably because a committee had already been constituted on electoral reforms.

The ADB delegation was also briefed on the damage cause by flood in Punjab, AJK and Gilgit Baltistan.

Mr Nakao said the ADB would like to assist in the rehabilitation process for flood-affected persons.

*Pakistan’s water experts to inspect India’s Himachal project*




A three-member Pakistani delegations of water experts reached this Himachal Pradesh town to inspect an upcoming hydropower project in the Lahaul Valley, an official said.
“The delegation, led by Pakistan’s Indus Waters Commissioner Mirza Asif Beg, would visit the 120-MW Miyar hydropower project near Udaipur town in Lahaul-Spiti district Monday,” Central Water Commission regional director P. Dorje Gyamba, who is accompanying the team.
The project is being commissioned by private firm Moser Baer in the Miyar Valley on a tributary of the Chandrabhaga river.
The Indian team accompanying the Pakistani delegation included Indus Water Commissioner K. Vohra and senior joint commissioner P.K. Saxena.
The Indus Waters Treaty was signed in 1960 with the support of the World Bank to settle water issues between the two neighbouring countries.
The purpose of the Pakistani team’s visit is to ascertain whether any diversion has been made in the original flow of the Chandrabhaga, which later enters Jammu and Kashmir and there it’s known as the Chenab.
“We are hopeful that India will show some flexibility on (Pakistan’s) reservations over the building of new dams in India,”.
During the five-day trip, the delegation will also visit four “controversial sites” on the Chenab river where New Delhi is planning to construct new dams, said.
Reiterating that Pakistan’s objections over the design of Kishanganga dam were logical, Baig said that some serious doubts pertaining to the controversial project – particularly regarding the Neelum distributary point – and other dams on the Chenab river have already been allayed.
The paper quoting Baig said his delegation would try their best to resolve all issues during their stay in India. But at the same time, he admitted that Islamabad would have no choice but to approach the International Court of Justice if New Delhi did not entertain their “fair” demands.

*Pakistan-Norway agree to enhance energy cooperation*




Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif discussed enhancing bilateral energy co-operation with Norwegian Prime Minister Erna Solberg at the United Nations Headquarters, where the Pakistani leader is attending the annual General Assembly session. “Both leaders discussed the existing level of co-operation between the two countries and decided to further enhance bilateral relations especially in the field of energy,” the Pakistani Mission to the UN said.

The two prime ministers also discussed the regional situation, particularly with reference to the recent developments in Afghanistan. Prime Minister Sharif informed his counterpart about the measures taken by the government to resolve the problem of electricity shortages in Pakistan and how all energy sources were being utilised to generate electricity. Norwegian Prime Minister Solberg, while appreciating the steps taken by the government to utilise alternate energy sources, assured her country”s support for Pakistan in the endeavours in the area.

Prime Minister Sharif also informed the Norwegian leader about favourable investment climate in Pakistan and said that Norwegian companies would be welcome to invest in Pakistan, especially in the field of energy and infrastructure development. The Norwegian prime minister appreciated the role of the Pakistani Diaspora in the development of her country. According to the Pakistani Mission, Special Assistant to the PM, Mr Tariq Fatimi, Permanent Representative to UN, Ambassador Masood Khan, Additional Secretary, PM”s Office, Fawad Hassan Fawad were also present during the meeting.

*Oracle Coalfields Inks Pakistan Framework Deal With China’s SEPCO*




Oracle Coalfields PLC said it has signed a engineering procurement and construction agreement in Beijing with SEPCO Electric Power Construction Corp for the construction of an integrated coal mine and power plant.

SEPCO is a power and construction group in China.

Oracle Coalfields, which is a developer of a lignite coal mine located in the south eastern Sindh Province in Pakistan, said the construction of the integrated coal mine and power plant is a major milestone in the development of the Block VI project in the Thar Coalfields.

Through its local coal mining subsidiary Sindh Carbon Energy Ltd, Oracle owns the mining lease for Block VI in Thar Coalfield, for the mining of lignite coal. Oracle plans to develop the mine and to sell coal to a new created company, provisionally called Electric Power Ltd, at an integrated power station next to the mine.

Oracle said that SEPCO has also proposed a financing structure to potentially securitise up to 85% of the cost of the two EPC contracts, which would be provided by Sinosure, the China Export & Credit Insurance Corp, and some Chinese banks.

The EPC contract is for a 4.2 million tonnes per year coal mine and the 600 megawatt power plant.

The combined EPC transaction value is around USD1.3 billion, Oracle said.

The EPC framework agreement confirms SEPCO’s intention to purchase minority equity interests in Electric Power and to potentially make an investment in Sindh Carbon Energy Ltd, Oracle said.

“Entering the EPC Framework Agreement with and receiving a financing proposal from one of China’s largest state-owned enterprises in the energy sector is another step towards bringing the project to reality. Both SEPCO and Oracle are eager to succeed in the development of our integrated coal mine and power plant project and to play an effective role in addressing Pakistan’s energy crisis,” said Oracle Chief Executive Shahrukh Khan in a statement.

*Punjab government approves projects worth Rs 9,581 million*




The Punjab government on Wednesday approved sixteen development schemes of various sectors with an estimated cost of Rs 9581.101 million, including Replacement of Pumping Machinery at Inline Booster Pump Station & Terminal Reservoir in Faisalabad at the cost of Rs 1643.520 million.

According to the spokesman for the P&D, the approved development schemes included:

1. Up-Gradation / Establishment of Lab Schools in GCET’s (Provision of Missing Facilities) at the cost of Rs 533.254 million,

2. Up-gradation of ICU and Operation Theaters of Nishtar Hospital, Multan at the cost of Rs 350.000 million,

3. Replacement of Pumping Machinery at Inline Booster Pump Station & Terminal Reservoir in Faisalabad at the cost of Rs 1643.520 million,

4. Laying of Forcemain from Bhogiwal Disposal Station Chotta Ravi Drain to Shalimar Escape Channel Across Lahore Ring Road Lahore at the cost of Rs 368.762 million,

5. Sewerage scheme Depalpur City, District Okara at the cost of Rs 300.355 million,

6. Widening / Improvement of Bypass Khan Musalman to Jagowala Nowshera Virkan length 17.50 kms, Gujranwala at the cost of Rs 459.562 million,

7. Construction of Double road from Gujrat-Jalalpur Jattan Road to University of Gujrat length 2.14 kms, Distt Gujrat at the cost of Rs 263.085 million,

8. Widening / Improvement of road from Pirkot Khaliana to Chela to Rajana to Khan Da Kot to Guniana length 45.00 km, Jhang at the cost of Rs 555.594 million,

9. Improvement of road from Pir Mahal Darkhana Road to Shorkot Cantt Toba Road Via Chak No 321-GB, 323-GB, 321-GB, 325-GB, 326-GB, length 20.00 km, T T Singh at the cost of Rs 307.962 million,

10. Dualization of Intercity Road in Pir Mahal City, length 2.87 km, Toba Tek Singh at the cost of Rs 247.374 million,

11. Widening / Improvement of Palace Road from Pull Dari Sangi to UAE Palace (length: 15.50 km), Distt R Y Khan at the cost of Rs 2623.405 million,

12. Construction & Extension of W/I of Pattan Minara Manthar Road (length: 26.25 km), R.Y Khan at the cost of Rs 398.557 million,

13. Widening Improvement of road from Mubarakpur to Jhangara Sharqi (length 25.00 km) in District Bahawalpur at the cost of Rs 470.240 million,

14. Widening Improvement of road from Iqbalnagar to Dulwan (length=26.10 Km) in District Khanewal at the cost of Rs 352.412 million,

15. Widening / Improvement of Fatehpur to Nawankot Road, length 32.50 Km in District Layyah at the cost of Rs 448.21 million and

16. Construction of 1st Part of Southern By-Pass Shujabad Multan from River Bank Chenab to Pull Syed Wali Siyalan Wali via Khan Garh Road and Canal Bank towards North Side to connect existing Multan Road, (length 9.20 km) Tehsil Shujabad District Multan at the cost of Rs 258.809 million.

These schemes were approved in the 16th meeting of Provincial Development Working Party of current fiscal year 2014-15 presided over by the Punjab Planning and Development Board Chairman, Muhammad Irfan Elahi, says P&D Spokesman.

Provincial Secretary P&D Waseem Ajmal Chaudhary, Chief Economist Dr Khalid Mushtaq, Members P&D Board Dr Naveed Ahmad Chaudhry, Agha waqar Javed, Ejaaz Hussain, Secretary, C&W Mian Mushtaq, Director General LDA Ahad Khan Cheema, Senior Chief co-ordination, P&D Javaid Latif and other senior representatives of the relevant Provincial Departments also attended the meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Two-third part of Metro Bus Islamabad project completed*




The construction work on multi-billion mass transit Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Project that aims to cater the transport problem in the twin cities is going on a smooth pace.

An official of the project while talking, said that so far around two thirds of the work has been completed since the launch of the project on March 23 this year. Giving details of the project he told that as many as three companies were carrying out the construction work of Metro project at their respective sites adding that the speed of the construction work was satisfactory.

Responding to a question, he said that the project would be completed by the end of this year as per target that would benefit thousands of passengers in the twin cities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad.

The construction work is in full swing as all the companies have almost completed the process of erecting pillars on the 8.6 kilometer elevated track from Flashman Chowk, Saddar to Faizabad he added.

He said that after the approval by the Planning Commission the work on Metro Bus Depot Project being constructed on 15 acres of land at H-9 sector of the Capital near Peshawar Mor was also going on at a fast pace.

The depot would accommodate more than 64 buses besides housing a restaurant diesel filling station service station and workshops. He said the go ahead approval from the Planning Commission had put the depot project on a swift track.

A total of 64 buses would ply on the metro bus route while over 50 buses would be parked in the depot at night time the official added. Residents of the twin cities have also high hopes from the project that would help solving their travelling problems between the twin cities.

While facing hardships due to the construction work on the main Murree Road the residents have also termed it a temporary inconvenience that would turn into blessing after its completion. The project starting from near Flashman Hotel on Mall Road and as per plan following the existing Murree Road up to Faizabad will turn left into the Federal territory and follow IJP Road up to 9th Avenue.

*Pakistan’s first 100 MW solar PV project in Bahawalpur*




In Quaid-e-Azam Solar Energy Park in Bahawalpur of Pakistan, a 100 MW solar photovoltaic (PV) project is being constructed, Powerway Renewable Energy Co. Ltd. (Foshan, China) reports. The company is providing solar mounting systems and ground screw foundations, as well as construction services for this large project.
The project, which is reported to be the first large-scale ground-mounted solar PV plant in Pakistan, will be completed in 2014.
This project’s Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC), and Operation and Maintenance (O&M) are contracted to TBEA, a leading Chinese PV manufacturer and systems integrator.

Cooperation with Chinese project developer TBEA
Powerway has been cooperating with TBEA from the very early stages of the project, to provide reliable cost-saving mounting system designs, pull out tests for ground screw foundations, construction plans, logistical plans, and other engineering services.
“Thanks to Powerway’s highly efficient and professional team, along with our abundant solar farm building experience, we were lucky to win the fierce competitive bidding for this project. Pakistan has an energy shortfall of 6 GW, so the government has been striving recently to develop large-scale solar projects of up to 1 GW. It is a very promising market,” said Powerway’s CEO Benson Wu.
“Powerway has made good preparations and is set up for business in Pakistan. In 2013, we signed a cooperation agreement with Nizam Energy, the leading player in the Pakistan photovoltaic solar industry. They have a nationwide network of offices with reliable after sales service. This hand in hand relationship make us run quickly. Our local team, including sales, design, and engineering, knows the Pakistan market and its demand well, so we can provide comprehensive services to our customers in timely manner. Moreover, we have a series of piling machines standing by in Pakistan, because we believe that we can realize more PV developments in addition to this ongoing project. “

*Civil works deal awarded for 128MW Keyal Khwar Hydropower Project*




Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) and a joint venture comprising Sinohydro and Hajvairy groups signed a contract of civil works for 128-megawatt (MW) Keyal Khwar Hydropower Project worth Rs 14.544 billion.
WAPDA is constructing this Hydropower Project on a tributary of Indus River in Kohistan district Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, about 310-kilometer from Islamabad.
The project will take 4 years to complete. On completion, Keyal Khwar will generate 418 million units of low-cost hydel electricity per annum.
European Investment Bank (EIP), the German Development Bank (KfW) and the government of Pakistan jointly fund the project.
KfW is providing 100 million euros while EIP is providing 97 million euros respectively for the purpose.
Executive Committee on National Economic Council in its meeting on September 13, 2014 approved the revised PC-1 of the project with a rationalised cost of Rs 27.8 billion. The German Development Bank had also issued a No Objection Letter to WAPDA for award of its civil works contract to the joint venture.
WAPDA member Water Muhammad Shoaib Iqbal and General Manager Sinohydro Duan Jianxia signed the contract on behalf their respective bodies.
WAPDA member Finance Anwar-ul-Haq, senior officers of WAPDA and representatives of joint venture were also present.

*China to construct Replica of Shanghai Free Trade Zone in Gawadar*




Pak-China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) president Shah Faisal Afridi has said that China has planned to replicate the model of Shanghai free Trade Zone at Gawadar. He informed that under the Early Harvest Programme, China had planned to pump $50 billion up to 2017 into a host of projects in Gawadar including coal, solar and wind energy units enabling Gawadar to create a nexus between Pakistan, Iran, China and Central Asian States that would ultimately generate billions of dollars in revenues along with endurable job opportunities.
Faisal Afridi explicated that Shanghai free Trade zone is a perfect model to be implemented at Gwadar at the sideways of Economic Corridor. He said that the zone that was first used as a testing ground for a number of economic and social reforms in China showed marvelous success regarding economic growth. He added that SHFTZ incorporated numerous relaxations in different sectors. Under the FTZ’s new capital registration system, foreign investors are no longer required to contribute 15-percent capital within three months and full capital within two years of the establishment of a foreign invested enterprise (FIE).
Furthermore, “one-stop application processing platform” was introduced at the zone. This means that applicants may obtain all the necessary documents for company establishment in one place, in contrast with outside the Zone where applicants must run around between different authorities for the issuance of various certificates. Afridi added that under the new regulations, at SGFTZ foreign invested enterprises (FIEs) registered in the FTZ may now make foreign exchange capital account settlements at their own discretion, as opposed to under the previous rules, where settlements were restricted to those deemed to be “actual needs” by SAFE. The Free Trade Zone permitted yuan convertibility and unrestricted foreign currency exchange, and a tax-free period of 10 years for the businesses in the area as a means to simplify the process of foreign direct investment (FDI) and facilitate the management of capital accounts. Faisal Afridi said that, Pakistani and Chinese government is considering to introduce in Gwadar a Free Trade Zone similar to Shanghai free Trade zone in terms of special business incentives, the vision aims to turn tides on the region’s economic horizon.

*Faisalabad Canal Express Way project approved by PDWP*




Provincial Development Working Party meeting (PDWP) has approved the mega project of Canal Express Way at a cost of Rs 6 billion and execution on this project would be started very soon by the City District Government Faisalabad. This was informed by DCO Noorul Amin Mengal during a news briefing. He said that comprehensive and effective presentation pertaining to the significance and importance of the project was given in the Provincial Development Working Party meeting and it agreed with the presentation and approved the project.

Giving details of the project DCO said that Canal Express Way was a first ever mega project in the history of Faisalabad which would bring a revolution in the economic and social sectors. He said that 24 km dual carriage Canal Express Way would be a signal free road which would start from Sahianwala Interchange M-III Motorway up to Gatwala Chowk.

The two flyovers at Railway Crossing and Khurrianwala Jhumra road would also be constructed besides providing underpass at Gatwala chowk under this project, he maintained. The DCO said that signal free travel facilities would be provided from Sahianwala Interchange to Samundri road and another underpass would also be constructed at Jhal Khanuana chowk Samundri road. He said that the huge investment in industrialisation was expected due to ×Canal Express Way as it was adjacent to mega M-III Industrial Estate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*HEC to spend Rs2.2bn on medical science research*





HEC will provide funding to public sector universities for research infrastructure development, establishment of hi-tech research labs and training of professionals. — File photo/AFP
ISLAMABAD: The Higher Education Commission (HEC) announced on Thursday to spend over Rs2.2 billion in the next three to four years for the promotion of research on health and medical sciences in the country.

HEC will provide funding to public sector universities for research infrastructure development, establishment of hi-tech research labs and training of professionals in specialised areas.

These facilities would be established in three institutions: Dow University of Health Sciences (DUHS), Karachi, Khyber Medical University (KMU), Peshawar and International Centre for Chemical and Biological Sciences (ICCBS), Karachi.

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) has already approved HEC's proposal.

Tropical diseases such as malaria, leprosy leishminasis and viral diseases hepatitis, tuberculosis and dengue fever have been affecting masses in the country and apart from proper treatment facilities, there was a need to conduct research on these health issues, a HEC press statement said.

HEC has also planned to develop a core team of researchers in allied health sciences. Under the scheme, existing research facilities at ICCBS and the University of Karachi (UoK) will be strengthened by provision of modern research laboratory equipment.

Moreover, research institutes in pancreatic surgery and transplantation and in diabetic and endocrinology will be established at KMU.

CDWP has also approved a scheme for DUHS to enhance its capacity to enroll more research students in dental and oral health.

Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) statistics showed that presently around 12,500 dental surgeons are registered in the country, implying one dental surgeon for 14,000 people as compared to World Health Organisation's (WHO) standard of one dental surgeon for at least 5,000 people.

The specialists in oral health are only 1,000 in Pakistan. The PMDC data depict the acute shortage of graduate and specialists in dental and oral health sciences. The facilities at DUHS will enhance its ability to enroll more postgraduate students at their campus.

HEC Director General Planning Dr Mazhar Saeed said that the commission has been using a balanced approach to develop research infrastructure in public-sector universities. HEC is also engaging universities to serve local communities, he added.

*Inflation lowest since February*





ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s inflation rate stood at 7.7 per cent last month, the lowest since February this year.

On a month-on-month basis, inflation measured through consumer price index (CPI) increased by 0.4pc in September from the previous month, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) said on Wednesday.

Prices of manufactured items are on the rise since June 3 because of increase in the cost of energy and imposition of withholding tax on various products in the latest budget.

The government has kept prices of diesel and petrol unchanged for the past three months (July-September). Inflation during the quarter was 7.52pc. Expert say the decline in petroleum prices may bring down the overall inflation this month.

Core inflation, which is non-food and non-energy inflation, rose to 8.1pc in September 2014 from a year ago. It increased by 0.7pc in September on a month-on-month basis.

Total food inflation was at 7.2pc from a year ago, non-perishable food items witnessed a surge of 4.77pc and perishable items increased 11.95pc in September over last year.

Industrial goods also recorded an increase during the last month.

Food items whose prices rose include: tomatoes 33.88pc, sugar 6.33pc, gur 2.75pc, honey 2.32pc, pulse mash 2.24pc, onions 2.19pc, tea 1.42pc, and eggs 1.21pc.

On the other hand, non-food inflation rose to 8pc in September 2014 from a year ago.

Non-food items whose prices increased include: transport services 8.52pc, household servant 1.63pc, furniture 1.20pc, cleaning and laundry 1.19pc, tailoring 1.14pc, and home textile 1.12pc.

The PBS statistics showed that the inflation measured through sensitive price index was 5.48pc last month. Inflation in the wholesale manufactured products also increased to 4.17pc.

Speaking at a press conference on Wednesday, Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal said that prices of imported commodities increased because of valuation of the rupee “in the wake of sit-ins”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Long Live PAKISTAN! 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Renewable source: Letter of support granted to solar power project*





The project promises to demonstrate immense solar potential of the country which is 2.32 million megawatts and the utilisation of the same for large scale energy production. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*LAHORE: 
The Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) has granted the country’s first letter of support (LOS) for solar power to Buksh Solar Private Limited (BSPL) for a 10-megawatt (MW) generation facility catering to Bahawalpur and Cholistan.*

Buksh Solar is a special purpose vehicle of Buksh Energy Private Limited solely set up to facilitate the 10MW solar Independent Power Producer (IPP) that will sell electricity to Multan Electric Power Company (Mepco).

The power plant would use solar power as fuel to generate electricity; it will also use state-of-the-art technology producing 16,731MW electricity per annum.

“The 10MW solar IPP would present a successful case of resolving the energy crisis with a profitable, sustainable and environmentally-friendly solution for all stakeholders involved,” said Buksh Energy Chief Executive Officer Asim Buksh.

Additionally, BSPL has recently been awarded an unconditional acceptance of Upfront Tariff and Generation Licence approval from the National Electric and Power Regulatory Authority. The 10MW solar IPP will be the first solar project in the country demonstrated on a mega scale with a power purchase agreement with the power distribution companies (DISCOs).

The project promises to demonstrate immense solar potential of the country which is 2.32 million megawatts and the utilisation of the same for large scale energy production.

“Average dependable electricity capacity during the summer season reaches up to 15,000MW,” said Buksh. “Pakistan is losing up to three percent of its GDP because of frequent power shortages hence IPPs have to collaborate with the government in order to bring the energy crisis under control.”

*Local sales of cement industry rise 9.85%*





Cement dispatches to domestic markets during September 2014 were 2.42 million tons compared with 2.12 million during the same month last year, depicting an increase of 13.86%. PHOTO: REUTERS/FILE

*KARACHI: 
Local sales of the cement industry posted a growth of 9.85% during the first quarter of the current fiscal year, compared with the same period previous year.*

Exports, however, recorded a decline by 8.13% compared with exports during the first quarter previous year.

The overall situation during the first quarter of the current fiscal year showed a 4.68% growth compared to the same period last year. Cement dispatches to domestic markets during September 2014 were 2.42 million tons compared with 2.12 million during the same month last year, depicting an increase of 13.86%.

Exports during September 2014 were 730,000 tons against 816,000 tons during September 2013, showing a decline of 10.6%. Total dispatches during September 2014 were 3.15 million tons compared to 2.94 million tons during the same month last year.






According to the All Pakistan Cement Manufacturers Association (APCMA), the industry has been struggling against the high duty structure, impractical imposition of maximum retail price (MRP), increasing import duties on coal, increasing power tariffs and axel load restrictions.

Additionally, an added issue for the industry is the growing trend of smuggling from Iran.

Domestic cement uptake in the southern region is being seriously affected due to unregulated smuggling of cement from Iran. Statistics showed that against a 10.8% increase in domestic sales in the northern region, domestic sales in the southern region showed an increase of only 5.4%.

*Many CAA projects near completion*








Karachi - CAA DG Air Marshall (Retd) Mohammad Yousuf has disclosed that Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority will be installing new radars soon as the contract in this regard is expected to be signed within one month. He also informed that CAA had recovered billions of rupees outstanding from different airlines. He also said that the new Multan Airport will be completed by the end of this year with new security equipment. Talking about the substantial development projects, the DG said that new runways will be constructed very soon at the Islamabad Airport to deal with the increasing traffic. He informed the employees that extension of the terminal building at Quetta Airport will be completed within one year and new runway worth Rs3b is in the pipeline.


“Peshawar Airport will be revamped very soon in order to comply with the standards of ICAO,” he added.
DG CAA further said that ten new mechanical sweeper machines will be purchased by the end of November.
To facilitate the passengers, he said that boarding bridges will soon be installed at Karachi Airport.
While addressing the CAA employees he announced substantial additional increment in salaries and approval of bonus packages for the employees.
He observed that implementation of new service regulations which will play a vital role in reshaping the culture of the organisation. The new regulations will help in employees’ career growth and will ensure that they are inducted, posted and promoted on merit basis without any bias. He also stressed that there will be no compromise on discipline.
DG CAA said that it is imperative to raise our standards and compete with the rest of the world on an equal footing.
Air Marshall (Retd) Mohammad Yousuf said that special attention is being paid for the training and development of employees so that they could be able to nourish and polish their skills which will help them in increasing their productivity. He further added that efforts were underway to increase the standards of CAA schools and improve the conditions of CAA housing society.

*Ecnec approves 220 KV Sub-Station Chakdra (PC-I) worth Rs4.39b*


ISLAMABAD - The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Thursday approved establishing a 220 KV Sub Station Chakdra (PC-I) at a total cost of Rs.4397.34 million with Foreign Exchange Component (FEC) of Rs1916.86 million.
The Finance Minister, Senator Ishaq Dar chaired meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) here on Thursday. The ECNEC has approved the proposal of the Ministry of Water and Power for establishing a 220 KV Sub Station Chakdra (PC-I) at a total cost of Rs.4397.34 million with FEC of Rs.1916.86 million. The project aims at installation of new 220 KV substation at Chakdara along with its allied transmission lines to meet growing power demand of areas including Dir, Malkand, Mardan, Swat and Dargai under the jurisdiction of PESCO.
The meeting also discussed and approved the project of the KP Government for Integration of Health Services Delivery with Special Focus on MNCH, LHW, EPI and Nutrition Programme (USAID and DFID Assisted). The project envisages integration of three devolved vertical health programmes viz. EPI, MNCH, Family Planning & PHC Programme (LHW Programme) and Nutrition Programme for provision of primary health care without duplication of resources. Federal Government shall keep on financing the LHW Programme till 30.6.2015 in accordance with the decision of CCI taken on 28th April 2011. Any additional demand of funds by the provincial governments shall be examined by the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms. Matter of federal financing of LHW Programme beyond 2015 i.e. up to 2017 shall be discussed / decided in the next NFC Award, the meeting was informed.

*Gul Ahmed Textile profits up 65pc in FY14*




Gul Ahmed Textile Mills Limited (GATM) announced its full-year FY14 result on Monday posting net profit-after-tax of Rs 1.23 billion (earnings per share of Rs 6.75) up 65 per cent as compared to Rs 711 million (EPS of Rs 4.09) in FY13, a company statement said. The result also accompanied a final cash dividend of Rs 1.5 per share and a bonus of 25 per cent.

“The result was in line with our estimates,” said Jehanzaib Zafar, an analyst at BMA Capital.

The increase in profitability can be attributed to a 25 per cent increase in gross profit due to better volumetric off-take, a eight per cent year-on-year decrease in the finance cost and other income posting a jump of 5.1 times to Rs 235 million.

In the fourth quarter of FY14 alone, the company posted a profit of Rs 231 million (EPS of Rs 1.26) as compared to the net profit-after-tax of Rs 451 million (EPS of Rs2.47) in 3QFY14.

The decline in profitability is attributable to five per cent quarter-on-quarter appreciation in the rupee value against the dollar and higher taxation.

*OGDCL holds road-show to lure global investors*




The Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDCL) announced on Thursday the launch of a secondary offering of its ordinary shares and Global Depositary Shares (GDSs) representing shares and the commencement of an international investor road-show.

“Over the next two weeks, we will be visiting international investors around the world to raise awareness of this offer in our shares and the opportunity that OGDCL represents as the largest upstream player in Pakistan,” said Muhammad Rafi, Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of OGDCL.

In addition to the company’s large reserves base, attractive portfolio of exploration acreage and stable production profile, the OGDCL had a proven track record of creating shareholder value, the CEO added.

The offer will represent up to 10 per cent of the government of Pakistan’s shareholding in OGDCL comprising up to 322,460,900 shares, which corresponds to 7.5 per cent of the total share capital of the company.

Based on the closing share price of OGDCL shares on October 1, the offering will be valued at approximately Rs 80.796 billion or $ 788 million.

The offer consists of (a) an international institutional offering (the “International Institutional Offer”), in the form of shares and GDSs, to international institutional investors, including: (i) to Qualified Institutional Buyers in the United States (“US”), as defined in and in reliance on Rule 144A of the US Securities Act of 1993, as amended (the “Securities Act”); and (ii) outside the US, to certain persons in offshore transactions under Regulation S of the Securities Act, (b) a domestic institutional offering (the “Domestic Institutional Offer”) of shares to institutional and high net worth individual investors; and (c) a domestic public offering (the “Domestic Public Offer”) of shares to the general public including a portion reserved for OGDCL employees.

The shares are listed and traded on the Karachi Stock Exchange, Lahore Stock Exchange and the Islamabad Stock Exchange under the symbol “OGDC”.

The GDSs are listed on the London Stock Exchange with each GDS representing 10 shares under the symbol “OGDC”.

The price for the shares and GDSs offered would be fixed following the investor road-show and book-building process that would, respectively, commence on October 2 and 9.

*EU launches Pakistan Leather Competitiveness Improvement Program*




*Official says programme aims at increasing the competitiveness of the Pakistani leather product sector by building capacity, training, improving market access and product diversification*

Bernard Francois, Head of Cooperation, Delegation of the European Union (EU) to Pakistan on Tuesday inaugurated the EU funded “Pakistan Leather Competitiveness Improvement Program (PLCIP)” under its Trade Related Technical Assistance Programme.

The programme will help boost growth in the leather sector, which has been stagnant or declining for the past few years.

“Under the TRTA III programme, the European Union is pleased to launch the Pakistan Leather Competitiveness Improvement Programme, which is focused on the value added leather sector of Pakistan. The programme aims at increasing the competitiveness of the Pakistani leather product sector by building capacity, training, improving market access and product diversification.” said Francois during his keynote speech at the ceremony.

“The programme will engage actors from the leather industry primarily from leather garments, gloves and footwear sectors, and carry out initiatives to promote competitiveness improvements and export diversification.

In the wake of the current incentives given by the EU, which includes the GSP plus status for Pakistan, the value added leather sector needs to seize the opportunity and become an even greater export earner for Pakistan,” Fran‡ois added.

The Pakistani leather sector is a large export earner, with total exports of $1,151 million (approximately $840 million) in the latest financial year.

However, the sector is not keeping up with regional competitors, and the industry has difficulties coping with the changing demands of the international market.

Although Pakistan is a strong international player in the leather apparel and accessories sector (including leather clothing accessories and gloves) controlling 7.6% of the world trade; in the footwear sector, which is 73% of the overall global leather industry, Pakistan has only had a negligible share for the past several years.

The assistance of the PLCIP will go a long way in providing technical training and knowhow to the Pakistani leather exporters to address the challenging needs of the international market.

*Pak’s pharmaceutical exports likely to touch $ 2000m by 2018*




Pakistan’s pharmaceutical exports are presently over $ 800 million, annually, expected to touch $ 2000 million mark by 2018.

Member Senate Standing Committee on National Health Services, Regulations and Coordination, Senator Abdul Haseeb Khan, said this while talking to media at Karachi Press Club on Thursday.

He said existing laws be strictly implemented in letter and spirit to check and eliminate manufacturing and sale of spurious and substandard drugs in the country.

He recalled that he himself was one of the creators of Drug Regulatory Authority Pakistan (DRAP), Act 2012.

The law on Drugs of 1976 was very simple, but improvement was being brought in it gradually, he added. He said all drugs manufacturers were requested to provide the lists of their products, so as to enlist the same, in the legislation process.

Bringing improvement in the laws enacted on drugs, was underway, and opinions of all stakeholders will also be incorporated in this regard, he added. Senator Abdul Haseeb Khan, who is also chairman of a private pharmaceutical company, called for need to implement the law to curb drugs counterfeiting and sale and manufacturing of sub-standard drugs.

He told a questioner that unethical marketing practices were being used by different pharmaceutical companies in Pakistan which was needed to be checked.

*PIA acquires two Boeing aircraft on wet lease*




*Both aircraft have been acquired through Turkish Airlines and the agreement entails use of aircraft as well as provision of pilots and cabin crew, along with maintenance and insurance facilities*

Two aircraft of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) acquired through the wet lease programme have arrived in Karachi.

Both aircraft have been acquired through Turkish Airlines and the agreement entails the use of aircraft as well as provision of pilots and cabin crew, along with maintenance and insurance facilities. This is in contrast with the dry lease programme in which only aircraft are provided.

Turkey had agreed to provide four Boeing 737-800 (180-seater) aircraft to the PIA under the program with the management of the national flag carrier aiming at a turnaround through acquisition of planes on dry and wet leases.

Turkish Airline will provide Pakistan with all four aircraft by the end of this year.

A spokesperson for Managing Director PIA Shahnawaz Rehman said the 737-800 (180-seater) aircraft are fuel efficient, adding that the planes would be assigned both domestic and international routes.

The spokesperson added that the induction of these planes in the fleet would help increase overall revenues.

The arrival of the two aircraft comes days after Pakistan’s privatisation czar Mohammad Zubair told Reuters in an interview that Pakistan was planning to split PIA into two companies and sell control of the core business to a global airline over the next 18 months.

The cash-strapped airline has some 17,000 employees but just 36 aircraft — and 10 of them are grounded due to a lack of spare parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KARACHI: Cladding work begins on Pakistan's tallest building, Bahria Icon Tower, under-construction in Clifton. It consists of twin towers - one 62-storeys and the other 40-storeys*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydro Power Project*

Abid Sher Ali's visit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

Oops....wrong thread


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Bobby said:


> US investors bet on PM Modi, to invest $41 billion in India in 3 years - The Times of India


Please delete it from here and post it in Indian development thread





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152504194732663









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152506657277663





*A Documentary of Cadet College Wana South Waziristan Agency (ISPR) By Indus Film.*

Part 1




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151722058055572





Part 2




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151724100050572





*Part 3




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151723998980572




*
*Part 4




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151723791035572




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Doubling of Railway Track*







256 Kilometers Dualization of Railway Track will stretch from Khanewal to Raiwind which is second phase of Dualization of Railway Track awarded to Frontier Works Organization. Frontier Works Organization completed first phase from Lodhran to Khanewal within the given time frame The Dualization of Railway Track will facilitate shifting of people and goods from Khanewal to Raiwind and will also reduce the traffic load.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*:

Emporium Mall u/c










Fortress Square






















Clock Tower in Mazang






Qainchi, Ghazi, and Khaira Junctions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Construction of Road Mirkhani - Arandu (35 KM) in Distt Chitral*






Mirkhani Arandu Road starts from Mirkhani on Dir - Lowari Top - Darosh - Chitral road and terminates at Arandu exactly on the Pak Afghan border/ check post. It is a kacha track in hills having river Chitral on its one side. The area is hostile in nature and at last 12 km of rd length is dominated by Afghan peaks. Security sitmerits extra measures. The construction of road will not only side improve the socio-eco condition of the local people but will also help in easy move by our troops/FC deployed in the area. In future it can also act as trade route to Afghanistan. It will also boost the health, education and living condition of the local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

@cb4 what kind of trains are going to be used? Normal ones or high speed?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*NEELUM JEHLUM hydro power project 





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=602114003234121




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Tropolis Mixed-use 200 Canal Development, Islamabad*

Golra Road / Peshawar Road Interchange
*



*
*



*
*



*
*E-11 Mixed Use Commercial and Residential Development, Islamabad*
























WaLeEdK2 said:


> @cb4 what kind of trains are going to be used? Normal ones or high speed?



Normal ones but the track speed will be increased from 100 km to 150 km mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*COAS announces “FATA Youth Package”*





RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif on Monday celebrated Eid with the troops participating in Operation Zarb-e-Azb and announced a comprehensive “FATA Youth Package”.

While visiting Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) Camp Bannu, the COAS acknowledged the sacrifices of the people of FATA and praised their devotion, faith and loyalty with Pakistan. “Pakistan Army will work hand in gloves to garner maximum support for relief and early rehabilitation of TDPs, COAS assured.

The COAS said that 14,000 men from FATA will be inducted in the Army in next five years. Immediately, one thousand youth will be inducted in first six months. Free education facilities to 1500 children from FATA will be provided in Army public Schools & Colleges in all cantonments. Seats have also been reserved in Military Cadet Colleges for students from FATA on yearly basis. To enhance technical skills and making them vibrant citizens of Pakistan, FATA youth, especially TDPs, will be provided training at Technical Training Institutes being run by Army in all major cantonments. COAS said that arrangements are being worked for large scale overseas employment of youth from FATA. (SAMAA/APP)

*Pak cement witnesses sharp demand from Indian Punjab*











LAHORE - The local cement manufacturers, which are still facing non-tariff barriers while exporting cement to India, have reported to witness a sharp demand from the Indian Punjab, causing an increase of around 0.2 million tons in cement export annually to about 0.7 million tons in fiscal year 2014.
Industry sources said that the cement exports to the rival country was continued to drop mainly due to NTBs imposed by the Indian authorities, as the export to India dropped to 0.5 million tons in 2013 after hitting the export of 0.8 million tons in 2008.
They said that better logistic services and comfortable transportation of cement through Wagha border has significantly helped raise the volume of cement exports from Pakistan to India, as major exports to India was made through land route by the cement units located in Punjab and KPK. Pakistan is producing high quality cement and its superiority was also confirmed by tests of accredited Indian labs like Bureau of Indian Standards (BIS).
But the procedure for obtaining quality assurance certificate is still complicated that should be simplified by the Indian authorities, they suggested.
Around 8 cement plants are exporting cement to India through trucks at price of about $50 per ton. The exporters said that they are expecting further growth in future if the process is further eased. Country’s 98 percent of cement is sent through land route to Indian Punjab cities Amritsar and Ludhiana while the remaining 2 percent is exported through sea due to lower demand in other states of India. “Our cement is cost effective for buyers of Indian Punjab where the total import demand from Pakistan is over 2 million tons. We can easily penetrate in this market with major market share if Non-Tariff Barriers are removed.”

*Growing remittances flow touches $1.7b mark at Eidul Azha*











Hassan Jawwad
KARACHI - Eidul Azha accelerates the flow of remittances where the total growth touch mark of $1.7 billion compared to $1.4 billion of the previous year said Rizwan Hamdani Country Manager Xpress Money while talking to The Nation.
Rizwan said at the occasion of Eidul Azha, a large number of overseas Pakistanis remit million of dollars to offer sacrifices at their homeland.
Xpress Money took different initiatives to foster the consumers demand and now the addition of door delivery is another milestone for their customers to receive their cash at door step, he added. He appreciated the government who supported the overseas by introducing Pakistan Remittance Initiative (PRI) established in 2009 to achieve the objective of facilitating, supporting, faster, cheaper, convenient and efficient flow of remittances. PRI takes all necessary steps and actions to enhance flow of home remittances in the country through formal channels. PRI is a joint initiative of State Bank of Pakistan, Ministry of Overseas Pakistanis and Ministry of Finance to create an ownership structure in Pakistan for remittance facilitation, he added.
Rizwan said through this facility those overseas Pakistani can get a silver or gold remittance card who send $2000 or $5000 dollar during the year. The holder of this card can renew their passport without paying any charges.
He further informed that it is an easy procedure to get this card from embassy of Pakistan that takes one and half month and a holder of this card get duty free different items according to the value of card and also avail remittance counter for fast proceedings at airport. PRI’s continuous efforts have seen a steady rise in the acceptance of International Money Transfer Organisation’s with the Pakistani community, which has led to the decline in usage of Hundi.
The growth of inward remittances to the country depends on a number of factors such as the political and economic stability of the country, investment opportunities and attractive foreign exchange rates. PRI is continually taking measures and implementing initiatives to promote the overall remittances of Pakistan and I believe the country shall see considerable growth in terms of remittances, over the next few years, he added.
Xpress Money has been in Pakistan for a decade now and in this short span of time has emerged as the leader in the remittance industry. Our key focus now is the Punjab region, which sums up over 60pc of the total remittances received in the country through Xpress Money. Since the year 2009, we have grown 20pc year on year and currently Xpress Money’s share is around 10pc of the organised market, he added.

*PIA to construct 12 new training centres 15 new aircraft induction in few months: Azeem*











lahore
PIA has planned to build 12 new training centers in six months in all major cities of Pakistan with an overall capacity of approximately 1200 students per year.
This was stated by Special Assistant to Prime Minister of Pakistan on Aviation Shujaat Azeem while inaugurating the Training Center at PIA Complex Lahore airport. Shujaat Azeem said that on advice of Prime Minister of Pakistan Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif PIA has taken this grand initiative for Pakistani youth as part of its corporate social responsibility. It will help our youth to meet the challenges of airline industry. He said that Lahore’s initiative is the first one and second center will be opening in Rawalpindi in mid of October whereas more centers will be opened in Peshawar, Quetta, Nawabshah, Swat, Muzafarabad, Sukkur, Multan, Faisalabad and Hyderabad soon. Shujaat Azeem said that PIA training center is the only training resource in country which has been awarded ANO-147 approval by Civil Aviation Authority of Pakistan in line with European standards. He said that we are offering airline industry courses on very competitive and affordable price compared to other local and international training centers.
Commenting on airlines current situation, he said 15 new aircraft on dry lease will be inducted in next few months while three Airbus A-320 aircraft have already been inducted and are in operation. Our utmost efforts to revive the national flag carrier are continuing and in the first six months of current year we have been able to cut losses to over 8 billion or 45% from the corresponding period of year of 2013.
In his concluding remarks, he praised the PIA management and congratulated on the opening of new training center and said that PIA has best human resource in aviation industry and with the help of the employees will turnaround PIA

*Kalabagh Dam–Time to decide has arrived*











Moonis Elahi
Pakistan is today one of the most water stressed countries in the world and with every passing year the stress is worsening. Surmounting problems that include an extremely high population growth rate, reliance on a single river system, the fast changing global climatic conditions and a national failure to harness 40 MAF (Million Acre Feet) of water annually falling unused in the Arabian Sea are the main contributors to this worsening situation. Unfortunately, despite their enormity these problems have not only gone unresolved by successive governments but also by the nation itself. According to experts, the per capita availability of water in Pakistan, currently placed at 1030 cubic meters will go well below the 1000 cubic meter mark in the next few years unless quick remedial steps are undertaken. The experts are of the unanimous view that unless restoration of the rapidly depleting water table of the once water rich lands of Pakistan is taken up on a war footing and meaningful steps adopted “now” to properly harness and store the water received in its rivers and through rainfall, Pakistan from a water stressed country faces the threat of soon turning into a “Water Scarce” country. The experts, in the event are also warning us of accompanying unthinkable social and environmental disasters. So, what do we need to do? Do we put our heads in the sand and wait for an imminent desertification of our country described by an English poet as a “Not a drop to drink” kind of situation? Or do we as a nation stand up in unison to ward off the lurking threat? I am of the firm belief that our best chance to avert the predicted ominous water crisis is in fighting together against it. The way I look at it, all four provinces and integrating units of Pakistan need to break all biases and shackles and come on the same page to find solutions that will help us save our present and future generations from this most threatening crisis. This may be an uphill task but we can make it happen only if we understand that we are fast running out of time and our history’s biggest threat is soon going to be rapping our front door. In successful democracies such threats whenever encountered, it is their democratic institutions that pave way for plausible solutions. And if we too claim to be a democratic country then what better forum than the Parliament to deliberate upon this most important matter on which the country’s survival depends. Unfortunately, the Pakistani Parliament today is engaged 24/7 in saving an illegal government rather than touching upon graver issues like an impending water crisis. In my opinion, a genuinely representative parliament will never shirk from taking up this alarming issue and given its importance incessantly work out ways to counter it. Such a parliament will extensively deliberate and debate on all aspects of the problem and achieve consensus on the required steps and reach solutions by means of new legislation. A truly representative parliament, I am sure, will also be capable of taking “out of the box decisions” like declaring a “National Water Emergency” through an act of Parliament. But prior to this or any other enactment a public debate involving all the stakeholders including the media will be an utmost requirement. In the wake of such a water emergency the federal and provincial governments will be bound to emergently integrate their resources and assess the ground realities anew to work towards achieving a consensus on the formulation of a new National Water Policy. This policy will not only aim at resolving the present and future water needs of the country but also addressing the impending environmental and regional concerns and misapprehensions. For such a policy to be a reality, the start of a fresh dialogue among provinces on all water issues, controversial or otherwise will be imperative. There will be tense moments and heated arguments between the stake-holders during such a dialogue. Walk-outs, allegations and counter-allegations too will figure in, but if all parties will be in agreement on the survival, integrity and future wellbeing of the whole of Pakistan and not just one region or community then there will always be a fair chance of better sense to prevail and for all of them to eventually come out as winners. One look at the map of Pakistan is enough to tell us that our river system is our biggest integrator with water playing the same role as blood flowing through the veins and binding us all into a unique bond named Pakistan.
Water is vital for life. We need water not only for drinking purposes but to irrigate our lands, run our factories and to keep the ecology in balance. Besides its conventional uses, water has also proven beyond doubt as the single most important means of electricity generation in the last 150 years of human history. Although, over the years other power generation technologies which rely on alternative energy sources have also been developed but by and large hydroelectricity beats them all in terms of cost and benefits. Today, countries like China, USA and India have achieved their current enviable progress by building thousands of dams on their river systems. Their economies now rely heavily on the cheap electricity obtained from these dams to supply uninterrupted power to homes, workplaces, farms and factories. Besides power generation they also use these dams’ large water reservoirs for supplying drinking water to their growing populations, for maintenance of their ground water table, preservation of their environment and last but not the least to irrigate their vast agricultural lands.
Contrarily, Pakistan has been following a different course particularly in the domain of electricity generation since long that has proven nothing less than suicidal. We have not constructed a single water dam since the 60’s and instead of capitalising on our water resources in the previous years, through sound planning to meet our present and future power needs, we have since the 90’s unfortunately become hugely reliant on thermal power. This paradigm shift might have provided a temporary ego boost to the myopic policy makers of the early 90’s, but has proven to be a key factor in Pakistan’s on-going economic, social, political and environmental problems ever since. Undeniably, the main cause of the rampant load shedding in Pakistan is also this very unnatural reliance on a highly expensive thermal power. On the other hand, Pakistan even today has enough water for storage in order to generate highly cheap and abundant electricity for its entire population, yet the people of Pakistan are forced to pay through their teeth huge furnace oil import bills and also put up with the shenanigans of the Independent Power Producers (IPPs) mafia and that too to just get a few hours of daily electricity. Pakistan has spent nothing less than $ 12 Billion in the last financial year on the purchase of imported furnace oil to keep the thermal power plants running, yet there is no relief in sight from the 14- 18 hours of daily power outages in the country.
Ironically, while we are ready to spend billions of dollars on generating expensive thermal electricity, we seem to be unperturbed by the 40 Million Acre Feet of water going waste in the ocean. According to experts this 40 MAF of precious water if stored and used for power generation is capable of producing 50000 MW of electricity, almost 3 times more than our current power requirements as well as our present installed power generation capacity. The other acknowledged fact being that water is the cheapest source of electricity generation and if used to its full potential, besides an annual national savings of a minimum of Rs. 220 billion, as domestic consumers we shall be paying no more than Rs 2. 50 per unit of electricity. Translated into the common man’s arithmetic, the electricity bills will be 6 times less than what we are being forced to pay now. With this happening the prices of every commodity and service will also come done appreciably bringing Pakistan back into business.
Tragically, Pakistan since inception despite the richness of its indigenous resources has been made to heavily rely on foreign financial loans. Successive governments have portrayed such borrowings as their economic and diplomatic achievements. Instead, if these governments had worked on a visionary plan to bring the available water into good use and sincerely attempted to remove misplaced apprehensions surrounding its preservation and channelization, I have no doubt that Pakistan would not have required such loans and we could have become a prosperous nation with the capacity to lend others. Today, every Pakistani newborn arrives in the world with a huge debt burden, thanks to the short sightedness of Pakistani decision makers of the past and worst still the present. Look at the N League government, drumbeating its so called success in obtaining IMF loans at an unprecedently huge mark-up. Only God knows how many future generations will it take to pay off this debt? It is these horrendous policies of such incompetent and visionless governments that have impeded our progress and denied us our right to a better life all along.
Today, along with a strong opposition to the incompetent rulers and their disastrous policies the Pakistani nation also needs more than ever before to demonstrate a strong collective will for harnessing our national resources for common good. This should enable us to make optimal use of our available water resources for overcoming our deep rooted economic ills. Water for irrigating farms, to combat with hunger and to generate power are the best and the cheapest ways to achieve this end. For this, we also need to think above and beyond the misconceptions that have been presented to us as facts and which are primarily responsible for our present sorry state of affairs.
Take the case of Kalabagh Dam for instance. Kalabagh Dam project has the potential of generating 3600 MW electricity at a cost of Rs 2. 50 per unit to the consumers with an annual national savings of a minimum of Rs 220 billion. The Kalabagh Dam reservoir with a water storage capacity of 6. 1 MAF has the potential of providing an additional 4 MAF to Sindh, 2. 2 MAF to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 2 MAF to Punjab and 1. 5 MAF to Balochistan. This additional water supply can not only irrigate millions of acres of presently barren lands but also go a long way in helping the country in its war against the twin afflictions of food shortage and food inflation. The construction of Kalabagh Dam can help reduce poverty and hunger in the country and bring us closer to the realisation of a strong and prosperous Pakistan. The construction cost of Kalabagh Dam is placed at $ 9 billion today which is less than the $9. 5 billion loss Pakistan had to incur during the 2010 floods in Pakistan. And when the wounds of 2010 Floods had still not healed we had to face even harsher floods this year causing an even heavier loss than in 2010. Theses massive disasters could have been averted to a great extent had the Kalabagh Dam reservoir been present.
So, despite these advantages, why are we after 4 decades of arguments and counter arguments unable to construct Kalabagh Dam? Why have the apprehensions of provinces against its construction not been addressed thus far? Why despite so many threatening problems including an excruciating power load shedding, dwindling water resources, disastrous floods and a poor economy, the topic of Kalabagh Dam despite its relevance has always been pushed under the carpet? Putting these questions aside for the moment, let’s further ask ourselves if Kalabagh Dam was constructed could the electricity cost in Pakistan be more or less than today? Could Pakistan be saved from the devastating effects of floods or not? And lastly could Sindh and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa receive more water for irrigation purposes than their present share? The answer to all these questions in the light of the above-mentioned facts is “Yes”. The timely construction of Kalabagh Dam in the past could certainly have saved us from all or most of our present mega problems. History is replete with examples where a nation did not see the real problem eye to eye in the beginning but eventually in the best national interest overcame it with time, bitter experiences and a better sense.
What we have to bear in mind is that Kalabagh Dam once constructed will be three times larger than Mangla and compared to Rs 16. 50 cost per unit of thermal electricity, the electricity cost per unit of Kalabagh Dam as mentioned earlier will be a mere Rs 2. 50 to the consumers. With its large water reservoir the irrigation needs of all four provinces will be reasonably met. As opposed to misperceptions, Kalabagh Dam will also play a very important role in the prevention of floods and in averting their devastation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Central and South Punjab and in Sindh. But as I said earlier, it is for the nation to decide what is best for it today and in future.
Pakistanis love their country and yet some of them have been made to doubt Kalabagh Dam’s efficacy. The truth is that Kalabagh Dam is not a threat to Pakistan but to its enemies who know that once constructed it will bring us out of the darkness of poverty and backwardness and will make us strong and powerful. I would request my fellow Pakistanis to think through the enemy’s game and decide for themselves whether they are to keep reeling under load shedding, poverty and hunger, which best serves the enemy’s agenda, or are they to put biases and apprehensions aside and re-discuss the construction of Kalabagh Dam in the wake of the present and future critical water scenario. Let us not forget that in the last 40 years we have not built a single dam while India has constructed thousands including many on our waters. Let us also not forget that we are being prevented from building one Kalabagh Dam while India is continuing to encroach upon our Indus, Chenab and Jhelum rivers by making scores of illegal river run dams on them. We should have built Kalabagh Dam by 1992 and it is now 2014 and even after 22 years we are still debating whether we should or should not construct Kalabagh Dam. It is now time to shake off this indecision and decide whether we want our coming generations to blame us for the delay in building a water project that could have saved them from poverty, hunger and destitute or to acknowledge and remember us for its timely construction ? Here, I must add that other hydro projects like Dasu and Bhasha dams are equally important but we must bear in mind that Kalabagh Dam is the only project which can be raised in the shortest possible time (6 Years) and with least resources. While Dassu Dam will take twelve years in completion and Bhasha Dam hitting the snags once again, it is only Kalabagh Dam that can on a fast track basis help us out of our prevailing and future water related crises. The choice is ours. The need of the hour is to earnestly start a dialogue among provinces aimed at building Kalabagh Dam and to work out ways as to how we can do away with misconceptions surrounding it. We should remember that we cannot afford to wait any longer than we already have. The time to decide has arrived.

*LAHORE: Recently-opened Grand Jamia Mosque in Bahria Town, now Pakistan's third largest mosque after Faisal Mosque in Islamabad and Badshahi Mosque in Lahore. It's claimed to be the world's 7th largest mosque by Bahria Town, which is yet to be verified independently*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*FATA & KPK: Under-Construction Gomal Zam Dam Irrigation Component: The main objective of the project is to provide sustainable irrigation water supply to 163,100 acres of agricultural land so as to increase agricultural production and uplift the socioeconomic condition of the inhabitants. Upon completion, this project will satisfy 70% of agricultural requirements of Dera Ismail Khan, KPK and surrounding areas*
*KPK: Under-construction Gomal Bridge on the road between D.I. Khan, KPK and Wana, South Waziristan Agency, FATA. The Bridge is being built to withstand high water levels in the river underneath and is being contructed by the Pakistan Army's Frontier Works Organization (FWO) KPK: Site of the under-construction Gomal Bridge on the D.I. Khan-Wana *












*Just how 'Fit for Purpose' are the Metrobus projects?*





Pakistani tax payers should rightly ask why they are paying more than Rs 30 billion over international prices for an undersized transport system.
As an engineer associated with design and delivery of large infrastructure projects in the Middle East, including a Bus Rapid Transport (BRT) - or what in Pakistan is called Metrobus, I am used to the term “Fitness for Purpose” to describe whether the actual use of an engineered project fulfills the purpose for which it was built.

This term also addresses whether or not the project cost is in line with acceptable benchmarks and highlights under-designed and over-designed projects.



_Also read:_ Islamabad Metro bus project cost may escalate to Rs50bn



During a recent trip to Pindi, I was asked if the Lahore and Rawalpindi Metrobus projects were Fit for Purpose?

To assess the project efficacy, we need to compare the Metrobus’s ridership with overall vehicular trips in Lahore.

With over 350,000 cars and 850,000 motorcycles on the roads of Lahore, congestion, pollution and safety are key issues, the stated purpose of the Metrobus project is to increase the share of public transport in Lahore, and accordingly provide safe, reliable transport.

For a city of approximately 7 million population as per the urban transport forum, based on surveys in Lahore, there were approximately 5.3 million trips/day vehicular trips – excluding walking and cycling (at 0.75 trips/person – this incidentally is half as compared to other cities in Asia).

A successfully designed public transport program should aim for at least 20 per cent ridership, whilst the actual daily ridership for the Lahore Metrobus is 180,000 trips/day or 3.3 per cent of the overall, the impact is therefore insufficient in reducing congestion in the city, expect perhaps on that corridor.

The most successful BRT project in the world is the TransMilenio in Bogota Columbia, which has a ridership of 2.2million/day and peak time capacity of over 37,700 trips/direction/hour. In Asia, the Guangzhou BRT has a ridership of 1 million trips/day with a peak capacity of 27,000 trips/direction/hour.

In both these projects, the buses run in separate corridors, mainly at grade without elevated sections. Based on my knowledge of designing similar infrastructure, in its current design format, the Lahore or Pindi metro may not achieve such capacities due to:

• No overtaking provisions at stations eliminating the possibility to use multiple services on the same route, limiting the number of buses per direction.
• Bus stops are not big enough to accommodate several buses within the same stop. Limiting the number of buses that can simultaneously run on the same line.
• Insufficient investment in the bus fleet.
• Insufficient city-wide coverage to attract passengers, it is not a network but only one line, it would have been better to have built a lower cost, but a wider network with more lines and reach across the city.
• No provision of a feeder bus system to ferry passengers not living near the route.
• No linkages with the city’s other mode of transport – bus, rail, air.
• No provisions for transfer stations linking with future lines, as some stations are elevated, building these connections now would be challenging.
• The Metrobus should be an integral part of the overall city transport network and should inform the future development of the city, future public transport corridors should be part of the master plan for all new developments, including DHA, etc.

According to the American Public Transport Association BRT infrastructure should cost US $2-18 million/km, the Lahore Metrobus’ infrastructure capital cost is more expensive as compared to international benchmarks. As per published figures, the infrastructure costs in US$ per kilometer (_all costs escalated to 2014_) for BRT for various cities are:


Ahmedabad, India $3 million/km
Dalian, China $4.5m/km
Guangzhou, China $6.5m/km
Istanbul, Turkey $10m/km
Bogota, Columbia (new phase) $13.3m/km
Lima, Peru $10m/km
Los Angeles, USA $ 14.4m/km


Given lower labour costs in Pakistan and averaging the above figures, a fair estimate for infrastructure costs should be approximately $5-7m/km.

*Therefore, at $11m/km, the Lahore Metrobus cost wise is substantially higher than the benchmark.*
Although there is no evidence of corruption or any wrong doing, it is the expensive design and accelerated delivery that may have led to the price escalation.



_Also read:_ Metro Bus Project eats away Women Park



Once major projects are completed, a “lessons learnt” exercise is normally held so that future projects learn from and improve upon the previous one. The lessons learnt exercise should have included why earlier bus services such as the Lahore Volvo bus and the Pindi Varan bus are no longer running; was it due to a non-sustainable business model, high fuel costs, lack of spare parts and replacement of the fleet, poor governance or road congestion?

Unfortunately, this was not done and the newly started Rs 50 billion Pindi Metrobus project, seems to repeat the same mistakes as the earlier Lahore one.



_Also read:_ Doubts cloud Islamabad section as Metro Bus launched in Rawalpindi



It is not clear how the Pindi Metrobus strategically fits in the overall transport master plan, whether this project is for commuters to Islamabad; or for residents of Rawalpindi and Islamabad? Globally 80 per cent of commuters use trains (both over ground and underground) as the preferred means of travel (trains regularly reach speeds of 100 kph and carry up to 800 passengers per train, unlike buses that travel at 25 kph and carry 100 passengers).

At current growth rates by 2035 Pindi-Islamabad will have a combined population of approximately five million, given that most of whom will not be able to afford living in Islamabad, and that the extended city would stretch from Hasanabdal, Fatehjang to Mandra, the transportation master plan should take cognizance of that in its design intent.

If we look at costs, as stated previously the cost of the Pindi Metrobus should not be approximately $6m/Km as compared to the actual estimated cost is Rs 50 billionn for 24.5 km or $20 million/km.

Based on surveys approximately. 200,000 vehicles/day travel from Pindi to Islamabad or 550,000 (persons) trips take place daily between the two cities, if we assume a 50 per cent capture for public transport then, today, the designed capacity of the Metrobus should be at least 300,000 trips/day as opposed to the current stated capacity of 150,000.

If we project this volume 10 years hence, it will underline that the Metrobus is significantly undersized and should be able to reach a capacity of approx. 500,000 trips/day.



_Also read:_ Metrobus: mobility and sensibility



The Metrobus is an excellent idea and the Punjab government should be appreciated for its effort in initiating and implementing this project in a record time, but unfortunately it is also a symptom of a failing system whereby there is no independent regulatory authority to challenge the provincial government’s project intent, and safeguard public interest.

More time should have been given to studies (including environmental), planning and design rather than hurried implementation. The tax payers of this country should rightfully ask,

Why are they paying more than Rs 30 billion over international prices for an undersized transport system?

It may be still not be too late for the government to reassess the project and carry out a value engineering exercise to ruthlessly cut costs and maximise value for money, at the same time modify the design to maximise the systems passenger carrying capacity. It should also evaluate how this fits in the overall city master plan, assess actual current and future demands versus existing capacity in the proposed system.

In my opinion, the public hearing process should be strengthened, where in the hearings the business model is explained, to appreciate what additional investment would be needed to fund and operate the vehicle fleet, what is the correct ticket price and how an independent accountable management structure is in place to sustain this investment.

The regulatory system needs to be strengthened so that government entities are not allowed to brow beat regulators into hurriedly approving projects, Pakistan is a poor country and deserves affordable, properly designed, infrastructure that is “Fit for Purpose”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=900138796703493

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

* Karachi*:

Ocean Tower





Credit: AliRaza Khatri flickr

Crescent Bay





Credit: Shahmeer Khan ssc





Credit: @MWAhmed ssc

The Arkadians





Credit: smfarazm ssc
















Credit: RKhan ssc

Hyderi area, North Nazimabad.





Credit: Hassam Tariq flickr

Fortune Towers Shahrah e Faisal





Credit: @MWAhmed ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*CASA 1000 Energy Project:*










*Pakistan, Afghanistan sign landmark transit fee accord on CASA-1000*






WASHINGTON – Pakistan signed an agreement with Afghanistan on electricity transit fees, as Federal Minister for Finance and Economic Affairs Senator Ishaq Dar described it a major step towards closer partnership between the two countries with transmission of Central Asian energy to Pakistan.

World Bank President Jim Yong Kim and US Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan Dan Feldman witnessed the signing ceremony at the World Bank Headquarters. “It's a win-win for both countries,” Dar said, as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's government successfully concluded the negotiations with Afghanistan on reaching an accord on 1.25 cent per KW transit fee for supply of Central Asian electricity to Pakistan through Afghan territory.

The accord, welcomed by the World Bank president as a success towards meeting Pakistan's power requirements, helps to establish the commercial arrangements for 1,300 megawatts of sustainable, regional electricity trade between Pakistan Kyrgyz Republic, Tajikistan and Afghanistan as part of the Central Asia South Asia Electricity Transmission and Trade Project, known as CASA-1000.

Dar expressed appreciation for the World Bank, the US State Department and USAID for their support for the landmark project. “This marks a new beginning towards greater economic cooperation between the two countries - and Pakistan is committed to greater economic and trade cooperation with Afghanistan,” which just had a new government in Kabul, he said.

Pakistan's Ambassador to the United States Jalil Abbas Jilani, Governor State Bank of Pakistan Ashraf Mahmood Wathra, Additional Secretary External Finanace Shahid Mahmood attended the ceremony. For his part, Afghan Finance Minister Omar Zakhilwal said Afghanistan was ready to realise the CASA-1000 vision and improve energy security and trade for the two countries and the region.

Meanwhile, Ambassador Jilani also said that the agreement marked an important achievement towards meeting Pakistan's exponential energy requirements. “This is another vital step,” following US support for Diamer Basha Dam, to realise energy availability for Pakistan. CASA-1000 will build more than 1,200 km of electricity transmission lines and associated substations to transmit excess summer hydropower energy from existing power generation stations in Tajikstan and the Kyrgz Republic to Pakistan and Afghanisan.

To oversee the complex, 4-country process, an inter-governmental council has been established that will supervise the design and implementation of the project. In March 2014, the World Bank Group approved financing for the engineering design, construction, and commissioning of transmission lines and three new converter stations. The project would build upon existing power generation stations that will provide the energy to be traded over CASA-1000.

The commercial and operating framework for CASA-1000 is specifically based on open access principles that will allow additional energy supplying countries to connect with wider regional transmission networks. CASA-1000 will enable the development of the Central Asia South Asia Regional Electricity Market (CASAREM) – a long-term plan for regional energy trade.

Pakistan, Afghanistan sign landmark transit fee accord on CASA-1000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*:

Planned Business District near Airport






Credit: 500 ssc

Hyatt Regency and Serena Hotel, Ring Road





Credit: Ahsan K photography

















Credit: Ahmed Rashid Ahmed ssc

Xinhua Mall, Gulberg





Credit: Ahmed Rashid Ahmed ssc

DHA Shopping Mall, Phase 4






Credit: Omi92 ssc

Alama Iqbal Town moon market parking plaza






Credit: Sohail Iqbal

Heritage Hotel, Bahria Town





 Credit: Saqib1 ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Please ignore Delhi and other city Metro Trains in this brochure...














Grand Jamia Masjid, Bahria Town (Now Pakistan's 3rd Biggest Mosque)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro*

The bridge connecting H-9 and H-8 has been extended and reopened. 






Metro lanes at Peshawar More going under ground.






Under construction Faiz Ahmed Faiz Road Station. 






The IJP-9th Avenue interchange






Metro track coming at ground level after entering in Islamabad at 9th Avenue.





Credit: imarshad ssc

Metro Pillars somewhere in Rawalpindi





Credit: 500 ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Such a simple life , lift and arrange bags of cement and same pile becomes the bed which you sleep on 
If we can really help remove poverty in country that would be a great day when people can go home and sleep on bed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi:*

GT Road, Bahria Town

*

















Peshawar:*

Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital
*



*

*Narowal:*

Post Graduate Block of Narowal Commerce College u/c

*





Faisalabad*:

Pearl City u/c










Canal Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I have to admit some of the projects being done in Country are top notch , the shopping plaza the residential condo projects very high end comparable to perhaps 2000's from Western Standard or slightly better not seen before in Pakistani cities 

The Bus project in Islamabad/Rawalpindi area would be a visible project no doubt 

Its a shame that similar project was not done in Karachi considering what major shortage that city has for transport and the strange road system it employs with no traffic lights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rural Sind:*

DHQ Hospital - Qambar





























*











*
Credit: aftabsolangi ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Don't follow Pakistani Movies but Ms Armeena Khan appears to be quite eye candy far right


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hammaad Khan said:


>




Now this is something else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Interceptor2014

cb4 said:


> *969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydro Power Project*
> 
> Abid Sher Ali's visit
> View attachment 110597
> 
> View attachment 110598
> 
> View attachment 110599
> 
> View attachment 110600
> 
> View attachment 110601
> 
> View attachment 110602
> 
> View attachment 110603
> 
> 
> View attachment 110604
> 
> View attachment 110605
> 
> View attachment 110606



So who is providing the funds.


----------



## Edevelop

Interceptor2014 said:


> So who is providing the funds.



Government of Pakistan


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Interceptor2014 said:


> So who is providing the funds.


In every electricity Bill .. there are extra charging of money named as NJ surcharge (neelum jehlum Surcharge )

*فن تعمیر کی مفرد شہکار بحریہ ٹاون لاہور کی جامع مسجد پاکستانیوں کی توجہ کا مرکز بن گئی،،،دنیا کی ساتویں بڑی مسجد کااعزاز حاصل کرنے والی اس عبادت گاہ میں قرآن اکیڈمی اور سات سو سال پرانے قرآنی نسخوں کا میوزیم بھی قائم کیا جائے گا





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=900138796703493




*


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Highest peak of Balochistan: Club, army join hands for saving juniper forest*





Army personnel climb Balochistan’s highest peak Looai Sarr Naikaan with enthusiastic young adventurers. STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
Mountaineering in Balochistan is challenging, however Chiltan Adventurers Association joined hands with Pakistan Army at the Zarghoone Mount Expedition and Junipers Defenders grand camp near Quetta recently to promote the message of preserving the forests.*

GOC Quetta Major General Mohammad Samrez Salik along with other army personnel climbed Balochistan’s highest peak Looai Sarr Naikaan with the enthusiastic young adventurers, according to the CAA founder and award-winning mountaineer Hayatullah Khan Durrani.

Hayatuallh supervised the expedition that took 65 climbers to Mount Zarghoone.

“This is historical,” Hayatullah told _The Express Tribune_. “It’s the first time any army general has joined hands with civilians to climb a peak in Balochistan. The feeling of taking 65 people to the peak and raising the flag of our country there was priceless.”

Hayatullah added that the army also gave reception to the team on Sunday, appreciating the venture to scale the 3,578 meters high mountain in one day.

“Our demand is simple, and it to stop the people from cutting juniper tree in this forest. It’s a national heritage. Even the UN has declared it an international heritage site because the trees here are more than 4,000 years old.

*The scorpion hunters of Pakistan*

*Hundreds of people are involved in lucrative but unregulated scorpion trade amid fears it will affect the ecosystem.*







The hunters say that black scorpions weighing 60 grams can fetch at least $50,000 [EPA]
*Thatta, Pakistan - *Sitting in a dimly lit real estate office in a remote area of Pakistan's Sindh province, Naveed Gauri Khan waited for the scorpion broker he had been in correspondence with all week.

Khan, who claimed to be a frontman for a Swedish pharmaceutical firm, is among hundreds of others in the South Asian country involved in the lucrative scorpion trade.

The scorpions are in great demand apparently for medical research, and according to Khan a black scorpion weighing 60 grams can fetch at least $50,000.

Khan's phone rang constantly, but he ignored all the calls. Later, he told Al Jazeera that the phone calls were from middlemen offering him bribes to buy the invertebrate.

When the broker finally arrived, three hours late, he was empty-handed. Brokers and buyers involved in Sindh's scorpion trade complain that this is often the case.

"Although the trade is legal, hunters and brokers are afraid of security agencies," Khan told Al Jazeera. "They don't show the scorpion until they trust the buyer."

Local newspapers have recently carried stories describing the trade as illegal, discouraging open trading.

Nawab Muhammad Yusuf Talpur, a member of the National Assembly elected from Sindh, told Al Jazeera that although there is no legislation against the trade, regulations consider trading wildlife caught and moved from its natural habitat to be unacceptable.

The wildlife department, however, told Al Jazeera that there was no official law prohibiting Sindh's scorpion trade.

"Since there's no law prohibiting the trade and deals are apparently very profitable, why wouldn't more people get involved in this?" Javed Mehar, the head of the Sindh Wildlife Fund, told Al Jazeera.

*Trust issues*

Shahid and Sohail, two friends who grew up together in a housing colony in Sindh province's Thatta district, have never been scared of the scorpion's venomous sting.

"As teenagers, we caught and killed scorpions as a game," Sohail told Al Jazeera. "Last year we found out that if we caught a live one, we could be instant millionaires."





Pannu, a snake-charmer said that he has been catching snakes and scorpions for his entire life but has never seen a scorpion heavier than 16 grams [Maham Javaid/ Al Jazeera]
On the hottest nights of the year, these hunters search for the nocturnal creatures in the 200-hectare dry forest behind their colony. Scorpions hibernate in cold weather, so Sohail says it is easier to catch them when it's hot.

Their broker, Faraz, is constantly in contact with other brokers who can sell the scorpion to foreign companies for thousands of dollars.

"I spend all my spare time connecting scorpion buyers with sellers," Faraz, who also works at Karachi Port Trust, told Al Jazeera. "When a big deal goes through, it will be like winning the lottery."

In the past year Faraz has only earned about $2,000 by selling tiny scorpions in bulk, but he remains optimistic.

He said that since the business is still relatively new, there are risks involved, which is why sellers often show up empty-handed.

"Until brokers are satisfied with the buyer's paperwork and the seller's item, neither the money nor the scorpion is brought forth," said Faraz. "This is why a great many deals fall apart."

Scorpion hunters and brokers told Al Jazeera that the trade also involved the risk of abduction. Buyers and middlemen receive calls requesting them to arrive at a specific location to purchase scorpions, but this can be a ruse for kidnapping.

Arrest by the police is another risk. Jamal Akhtar, a Thatta-based broker, told Al Jazeera that in August he was travelling to Karachi when the police stopped him and found two 70-gram scorpions in a container in his car. Akhtar was not charged, but he was held overnight at Makli's police station. His scorpions, however, were not returned to him.

"People will laugh at me if I register a case about missing scorpions," Akhtar told Al Jazeera. "Secondly, who can register a case about stealing against the police?"

Officials at Makli police station deny the incident took place.

*Burgeoning trade*

After a week of negotiations, Khan finally saw the 60-gram scorpion.

For this particular deal, the brokers had decided in advance that they would split the profit evenly among themselves. This meant that Khan would be paying five brokers, as well as the landlord who was the actual owner of the scorpion.

In recent years, landlords in Thatta and surrounding areas employ poor farmers to hunt for the scorpions. When farmers find a scorpion weighing above 40 grams, they are given approximately $100. The landlord then takes ownership of the scorpion and contacts brokers. As the number of brokers increases, the final price of the scorpion also increases. 

Hunters and brokers told Al Jazeera that politicians are also heavily invested in the trade. "Anyone who has money to spare has invested in hunting for scorpions," Sohail told Al Jazeera.

Mir Aamir Ali Khan Magsi, a member of the National Assembly representing the opposition Pakistan Peoples Party in Sindh, told Al Jazeera that while he is not involved, he is aware that there is a great demand for black scorpions across Sindh. "There have been rumours of Chinese buyers who came in search of the scorpions," said Magsi.

Sohail, however, said sellers prefer not to deal with Chinese buyers because they do not match the rates offered by American, Australian and Swedish buyers.

The weight of the scorpion matters because, according to Khan, those weighing more than 40 grams have a longer life expectancy.

Khan discounts rumours about the scorpions being bought as a delicacy - or, according to some ludicrous rumours, to create explosives.

*Sceptical amid security concerns*

One concern about Sindh's scorpion trade is regarding the payments. Given Sindh's deplorable security situation, sceptics ask how buyers make such large payments.

Last year we found out that if we caught a live one, we could be instant millionaires

Sohail, a scorpion hunter

In Khan's case, the problem isn't too grave. He told Al Jazeera that he brought the money into the country through the State Bank of Pakistan*. *The actual exchange took place within the parking lot of a Thatta branch of the National Bank of Pakistan.

"Although the National Bank was not involved in our transaction, we used their premises for increased security," said Khan. "The money was delivered from Karachi in an armoured Brinks vehicle."

Pannu, a snake-charmer based in Thatta, told Al Jazeera that he has been catching snakes and scorpions for his entire life but has never seen a scorpion heavier than 16 grams.

He does, however, admit that he has sold scorpions to Australians. "Depending on the colour, you can make up to $5,000 for a bag of scorpions weighing a kilogram," Pannu told Al Jazeera.

He is aware of the impact this hunting has on Sindh's ecosystem. "Scorpions are used to feed gecko lizards, which in turn are eaten by the snakes," said Pannu. "So if we capture too many scorpions, we are indirectly endangering the snakes."

But Pannu added that if the government isn't making an effort to protect these species, he sees no reason for himself to sacrifice an opportunity to make some easy money.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I have to admit some of the Projects that are in this thread are certainly Mega Projects specially ones with China friendship is amazing

a) Airport in Islamabad
b) Multan Airport
c) Various residential projects
d) Metro Islamabad is a major project
e) Various other key projects in Lahore
f) Mosque and heritage projects
g) Few under construction projects such as cancer hospital etc and few others mentioned
h) Some of the Architecture of new buildings residential and commercial is fantastic top notch
i) Quite a few mega million Hotels and Malls of very high caliber

Some are private while others are thru federal government

Good projects indeed good steps but a very long way to go , *Sindh of course is under PPP and we all know nothing will materialize there except for Bilawal's rants* , Gwadar project has slowed down but still lot of postive, specially since now china is partner in that project

For me the biggest one is the City cleaning Management project it certainly makes Lahore stand out vs streets in Karachi or other cities, would have been nice if along with Islamabad Metro - the Karachi Metro project was also started same time

However it remains to be seen what does the people of nation want more infrastructure projects or social project remains to be seen if these projects serve the vast majority or not but still these project had to be done anyways

Inflation is a huge problem for nation there are 2 ways to approach is and Nawaz is following the path of Infrastructure refinement

However a wonderful thread and thank you for people who posted the wonderful images
*Some of the residential schemes being introduced by various private construction companies look fantastic housing schemes good effort and applause to these companies for bringing in Top quality workmanship and housing to Pakistan.*


Very promising stuff 








The rest will get sorted out lets see how nation evolves
Imran's view are more about social welfare structure first approach again a wonderful idea supported by people so remains to be seen how things turn out 

a) Security
b) Social Areas (School / Hospitals/ Services sector)
c) Improved Plane/Train/ Gas Utilities / Electricity situation

Every man has his own way of approaching problem so lets see what happens next


----------



## Kashir

Sorry to say but Until the Law and order situation is not been improved in Pakistan; Buildings, Malls, Airports etc. are just waste of money. We need improvement in said situation on a first priority...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan operations: HBL shows interest in acquiring Barclays Bank*






Barclays Bank is following in the footsteps of HSBC Bank Middle East, which is going to sell its Pakistan operations to Meezan Bank. PHOTO: STOCK IMAGES

*KARACHI: 
Habib Bank (HBL) is considering entering into negotiations for the acquisition of Barclays Bank’s Pakistan operations, according to a notice sent to the Karachi Stock Exchange (KSE) on Thursday.*

HBL intends to commence in due course a due diligence exercise, subject to the approval of the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP), it added.

The proposed acquisition will materialise only after the due diligence exercise, execution of definitive agreements between the parties involved and receipt of all relevant regulatory approvals.

Barclays Bank is following in the footsteps of HSBC Bank Middle East, which is going to sell its Pakistan operations to Meezan Bank. With an asset base of over Rs1.7 trillion, Habib Bank is the largest Pakistani commercial bank in terms of both pre-tax profitability and total assets.

Its pre-tax profit for the six-month period ending on June 30 was Rs22.1 billion, up a massive 39.5% from the comparable period of the preceding year. Habib Bank’s gross profitability was 22% greater than its closest rival whose pre-tax profits clocked up at Rs18 billion for the same period.






With total assets amounting to Rs49.9 billion, Barclays Pakistan was the 28th largest bank operating in the country at the end of the first six months of 2014. Its pre-tax profit for January-June was Rs411.7 million, 67.4% up from the comparable six-month period of the preceding year.

Habib Bank operated 1,546 branches while Barclays Bank ran seven branches at the end of 2013.

HBL employed a little less than 13,000 people at the end of 2013 while the number of employees at Barclays Bank Pakistan was only 247.

However, the cost per staff member at Barclays Bank was significantly higher than the cost per employee at Habib Bank. While Habib Bank incurred a cost per staff member of Rs1.38 million in 2013, Barclays Bank’s average remained Rs2.76 million over the same year.

*Nepra admits power generation licence application*












ISLAMABAD - National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) has admitted electricity generation licence application of Port Qasim Electric Power Company from imported coal.
The company would install two plants of 660 megawatt at Bin Qasim Industrial Park Karachi. The installed capacity of the project is estimated 1221 Megawatts.
The plant would be operated on imported coal with a gross efficiency of 41 percent and net efficiency of 38 percent approximately. The total cost of the project is $2.3 billion out of which 75 percent would be debt and 25 percent would be equity, which would be $1.725 billion and $0.575 billion respectively. According to the documents submitted by the company the generated power would be integrated in national grid through two 500 Kv transmission lines which would be connected to the 500 Kv Matiari Grid Station.
The company has also proposed that it requires a 500 kv grid station at Matiari. It is pertinent to mention that Nepra recently increased upfront tariff for coal based power projects by 12-20 per cent to encourage fresh investment, mostly from China, reportedly. Experts believe that with the lucrative tariff investors would be able to recover full equity investment in less than three and half years. According to Nepra revised tariff, the investors would get a rate of return on equity for imported coal at 27.2pc for 660MW plant. Nepra has invited stakeholders and general public to submit their comments for or against the project in 14 day

*On track: Pakistan Railways to acquire new locomotives*





The financial position of Pakistan Railways had improved after passenger and freight sectors attracted commuters and cargo. STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways (PR) will procure locomotives of 4000-plus horsepower after a thorough evaluation of technology and manufacturers. These locomotives will play a vital role in strengthening freight operation, according to a PR official,.*

The procurement of Hopper Trucks had also been started. The official said the manual-signalling system of Lodhara to Kotri Section was being switched over to the auto-signalling system.






He said the IT Department was being revamped and an IT system will be implemented. He added that a contract for installation of an e-ticketing system has been awarded which will be completed in 10 months.

The official further said that an insurance policy agreement of staff and passengers would also be signed in the near future. To a question, he said the financial position of PR had improved after passenger and freight sectors attracted commuters and traders respectively after several measures taken by the administration.

To another question, he said a project for the rehabilitation of 27 locomotives was also in progress locally. It was expected that two locomotives a month would be rehabilitated and inducted into freight operations.

He said around 100,000 passengers benefitted from 14 special trains run by PR on Eidul Azha. He added that the PR administration had retrieved 3,000 acres of land from encroachers in two phases.

*Hydrocarbon search: Pakistan lures Chinese exploration companies*





Under the policies, local and foreign investors are being equally treated and up to 100% foreign equity investment is allowed. STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: The ambassador of Pakistan to China has wooed Chinese companies to explore and establish joint ventures with local petroleum companies and highlighted the encouraging success rate of oil and gas discoveries in the country.*

“Many foreign companies have benefitted from the enabling environment for prospective investors in Pakistan,” Ambassador Masood Khalid stressed while speaking at the Pakistan Oil and Gas Promotion Conference in Beijing on Friday.






The conference, jointly arranged by the China Overseas Investment Union and Pakistan’s embassy in Beijing, showcased the country’s massive hydrocarbon potential in an effort to stimulate Chinese investment.

Khalid drew the attention of investors, who were present in large numbers, to the plentiful opportunities on offer in the exploration and production of coal, shale gas, minerals and oil.

He said Pakistan’s oil and gas sector had developed considerably in recent years with a liberal investment regime for foreign investors.

Under the policies, local and foreign investors are being equally treated and up to 100% foreign equity investment is allowed. Remittance of royalty, dividends, capital and profits is also permitted and foreign investment is fully protected.

The envoy also underscored the importance of Pakistan’s ideal location for trans-regional trade and investment because of its unique geography, saying it provided the cheapest and most viable sea route from western China to Central Asia, Middle East and Africa.






“Pakistan is naturally positioned to serve as the energy and trade corridor for China and the Gwadar Port provides the channel for transporting goods and supplying energy to and from China.”

The deep-sea port once fully developed and operational could not only meet urgent energy needs of China, but would do that in the most efficient way, Khalid said, adding an oil terminal and a refinery would be set up soon in addition to establishing primary infrastructure in Gwadar.

China Overseas Investment Union Executive Director Zheng Shuai expressed the hope that the incentives would encourage more Chinese oil and gas companies to venture into Pakistan’s hydrocarbon sector.

*CASA-1000: Islamabad, Kabul sign accord on electricity transit fees*





Finance Minister Ishaq Dar (C) and Afghan Minister for Finance Dr Omar Zakhilwal (R) exchange the CASA-1000 electricity tariffs after signing an agreement in Washington on Saturday. PHOTO: PID

*WASHINGTON: 
Pakistan on Saturday signed an agreement with Afghanistan on electricity transit fees in what Finance Minister Ishaq Dar described as a major step towards closer partnership between the two countries.*

World Bank President Jim Yong Kim and US Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan Dan Feldman witnessed the signing ceremony at the World Bank’s Headquarters.

“It’s a win-win for both countries,” Dar said about the accord that will allow the supply of Central Asian electricity to Pakistan through Afghan territory for a transit fee of 1.25 cents per KW.

The accord was welcomed by the WB president as a success towards both meeting Pakistan’s power requirements and establishing commercial arrangements for the trade of 1,300MW of electricity between the Kyrgyz Republic, Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Pakistan as part of the Central Asia South Asia Electricity Transmission and Trade Project (CASA-1000).

Finance Minister Dar expressed appreciation for World Bank, the US State Department and USAID for their support for the landmark project. “This marks a new beginning towards greater economic cooperation between the two countries… Pakistan is committed to greater economic and trade cooperation with Afghanistan,” he said.

Afghan Finance Minister Omar Zakhilwal said Afghanistan was ready to realise the CASA-1000 vision and improve energy security and trade for the two countries and the region.

*Dar meets DFID*

Finance Minister Senator Ishaq Dar also met British Secretary of State for International Development (DFID) Justine Greening in Washington on Saturday and informed her about losses caused due to the recent floods and the military operation in North Waziristan Agency.






According to a statement issued by the finance ministry, Dar told Greening that the government gave a chance to dialogue till the very end but failed to get positive results and that was why it had to go for the operation in North Waziristan which was supported by all segments of the society.

The operation, codenamed Zarb-e-Azb, he said, would incur a huge financial bill, especially for the rehabilitation stage costing the national exchequer close to $1.5-2 billion.

The government at present was helping the affected in the form of food, other amenities and cash for their sustenance, he added.

The finance minister apprised Greening of the recent meeting in Islamabad in which many of the international agencies and friendly countries suggested to appeal to the international community for assistance in taking care of the flood losses.

He said a UN sponsored Rehabilitation Need Assessment (RNA) would be conducted by October 30, to estimate the losses. Despite all odds, the minister noted that the government’s plan of economic revival was on track and all economic indicators were positive.

Speaking on the occasion, Greening said she looked forward to the visit and appreciated the government’s handling of the protestors in Islamabad and continued progress on the economic front, despite all odds.

She claimed that the people of Pakistan were keeping faith in the government they have elected and that the government was moving in the right direction despite disruptive politics.

She offered to join hands with the government of Pakistan to boost investor confidence.

She said the tax reforms undertaken by Pakistan were very well received in the UK. She also appreciated the efficacy of the Income Support Fund, which targets the most vulnerable segment of the society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*US pledges support for Diamer Basha Dam*





*US officials, Pakistan finance and power ministers highlight need to work together for power projects*
The United States (US) Wednesday pledged support for Pakistan’s $14 billion Diamer Basha Dam project with capacity of 4,500 mega watts (MW) of electricity, as top officials and private business leaders explored investment prospects amid exponential energy needs of America’s ‘critical partner’ nation.

The US and Pakistani officials spoke at a joint platform that brought together senior leaders and experts and business leaders at the US Chamber of Commerce meeting co-hosted by the US Agency for International Development and the US-Pakistan Business Council.

Speaking on the occasion, the US officials including USAID Administrator Dr Rajiv Shah and US Special Representative Dan Feldman along with Pakistan’s Finance Minister Senator Ishaq Dar and Minister for Water, Power and Defense Khawaja Muhammad Asif highlighted tremendous opportunities for American and international investors in the ‘transformational’ power generation and water storage project.

Pakistan’s Ambassador to the United States Jalil Abbas Jilani and US Ambassador in Islamabad Richard Olson also participated in the day-long conference spread over several sessions.

Pakistan needs 10,000 MW of electricity to meet its rapidly growing domestic, industrial and agrarian power requirements. The materialization of Diamer Basha Dam will be a giant step in that quest.

Besides producing 4,500 MW of electricity, Diamer Basha Dam will help with four million acre of water for irrigation, save millions from flash flooding, boost other hydro projects and contribute vitally to extending life of Tarbela Dam by 30 years.

The US President Obama administration officials assured the investors of effective results, citing results from US-financed energy up-gradation projects in Pakistan.

“We know that success can take hold,” Dr Shah said in reference to completion of small projects and addition to power generation capacity of large dams.

Daniel Feldman said the US and Pakistan have a wide-ranging strategic partnership and that Washington is in for a long-term economic and investment relationship with Pakistan, particularly in the energy field.

“Investment in the Diamer Basha Dam is the smartest choice for Pakistan,” Feldman remarked, reiterating the White House and US Secretary John Kerry’s commitment to back economic and energy security of Pakistan.

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s government is committed to encouraging foreign investment in various sectors of the economy and is clear that the country needs both Dasu and Basha dams. “We have demonstrated our commitment and acquired land from own indigenous resources,” he added.

Terming Diamer Basha Dam as one of the top national priorities, the finance minister said that the government’s resolve to bolster the national economy is evident from a series of macro-economic positive indicators that Islamabad has achieved in a short period of time.

Dar apprised the meeting of government’s robust economic agenda, saying Islamabad has stemmed the economic downslide it inherited and now exports, GDP rate, remittances, revenue collection and industrial growth have registered marked growth.

Despite demonstrations in Islamabad, the rupee has been fairly staying at stable exchange rate, while inflation has also been checked, he added.

Senator Dar said the government has paid off circular debt it had inherited from the previous administration and also expanded development spending to Rs 525 billion.

Minister for Water, Power and Defense Khawaja Asif said Washington’s support for the vital Diamer Basha Dam will cement the relationship between the two countries. Pakistan believes it can best cope with energy shortages through hydro power projects, he said, adding it provides inexpensive power to users. He also drew attention to the lucrative and enormous investment opportunities that Pakistan’s energy sector offers with the promise of healthy return

*Gawadar project will help penetrate Central Asia: Zakria*




The central Asia is a big market and expansion of Gawadar project would be helpful to penetrate this market by enhancing the regional bilateral trade between ECO member countries.

FPCCI President and CCI ECO Zakaria Usman said this in a meeting with Turkish Consul General Murat Mustafa Onrat and Commercial Counsellor of Turkey at FPCCI Head Office, Karachi. The meeting was also attended by Sr Vice President Shaukat Ahmed and vice presidents Ismail Suttar, Mazhar Ali Nasir and Khurram Sayeed, FPCCI Secretary General and CCI ECO MA Lodhi and other prominent importers and exporters.

Zakaria Usman stressed on expedite working on PTA between Pakistan and Turkey which was still under technical discussions at both sides and suggested that items should be consented with FPCCI so that there should not be any anomaly in PTA on account of selection of products of both the countries.

Zakaria Usman further said being the President of ECO Chamber of Commerce, he had the task to enhance the regional bilateral trade amongst the ECO member states. He said the relation of Pakistan and Turkey were long-lasting, time-tested and brotherly but on the trade side many of Turkish products were not known by Pakistani people and vice versa. He suggested that the display center of Turkish products should be opened on joint venture basis in Karachi and Lahore to introduce the Turkish products in Pakistani market.

Similarly the display center of Pakistani products should also be opened in Turkey to introduce Pakistani products to Turkish people. In this way, we will be succeeded in developing people to people contact and strengthen the brotherly relations between both Pakistani and Turkish people.

The consul general of Turkey said the VAT was a local tax and not levied on exportable items. He assured that the matter would be looked into on priority basis and he also invited such Pakistani importers to submit their details in his office.

He also appreciated the suggestion of opening display center of Turkish products in Karachi and said their commercial section would evaluate this project and it will get back to the FPCCI. He informed that Turkey was now technologically very advanced and it could extend support and collaboration to Pakistan particularly in the energy sector.

*Going hi-tech: Education information management being revamped*





Ten-member committee working on framework, likely to complete by year end. STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
The Federal Directorate of Education (FDE) has decided to revamp the Education Management Information System (EMIS) and Human Resource Management Information System (HRMIS) to make it accessible for area education managers and education institutes.*

A committee, comprising eight members, a coordinator and a chairperson, is already working on the framework. It is expected that the system will be in place by this year.






According to official documents, the prime purpose of the system would be to increase coordination between Capital Administration and Development Division (CADD) and educational institutes. CADD controls 424 education institutes and FDE in the Islamabad Capital Territory (ICT).

An SMS alert system has already been introduced to enhance communication between various institutes and the supervising departments.

Currently, there are five Area Education Officers (AEO) at Sihala, Tarnol, Nilore, Bhara Kahu and urban areas.

“The system is helping us in many waysm, including timely updating on education-related policies,” Sihala AEO Riaz Ali said. He added that since Sihala is a far-flung rural area, daily communication with FDE and CADD would be a hurdle.

“Usually, traditional paperwork is followed for coordination with CADD which not only takes time but also takes longer,” an official at FDE stated.






Besides, the distribution of books at the start of every academic year is another challenge but FDE has now planned to upload course books through an e-learning portal for easy access to students and teachers alike.

The committee has also planned to introduce an electronic communication system with institutions through a centralised email system. It will assist the authority to collect and analyse data of schools and colleges for further research and development and swift decision making.

FDE is also considering restructuring the Information Technology (IT) department which at present is based out of a room with two staffers. The committee has proposed a full-fledged new active website, which will be accessible to educationists, teachers, students and parents for desired information and data about education institutes.

FDE Director Administration and Finance Ghulam Sohoo claimed the project would be implemented within a few weeks. “An NGO will help in the up-gradation and implementation of this programme to improve the quality of education without wasting any time,” he added.

Mohsin Iqbal, a teacher from Islamabad Model College for Boys Jaba Tali, appreciated the plan and hoped it will soon be completed. “The thing which concerns most of us is how soon the plan will be implemented as we often hear of plans which later become history,” he concluded.

*PIA plan: National flag-carrier to procure more aircraft*





"PIA will be operating 11 ATRs, 13 Airbus A320s, nine Boeing 777s and five Airbus A310 aircraft in 2015," PIA chairman Muhammad Ali Gardezi. PHOTO: COURTESY ATR

*LAHORE: 
Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) chairman Muhammad Ali Gardezi said on Saturday that the national flag-carrier would induct five aircraft in its fleet.*

He was speaking to journalists at the airline’s office. Gardezi said the board of directors had approved the decision. He said PIA was expected to reduce losses by 44 per cent after inducting the ATR 72-500s. Gardezi said the aircraft would arrive in December. He said this would bring the total number of ATRs in the fleet to 11. They can seat 62-66 each passengers and will be operated on domestic routes.

Gardezi said the management was also planning to induct 10 Airbus A320 aircraft on a six-year dry lease. He said these would join the fleet in 2015. Gardezi said the airline would be operating 11 ATRs, 13 Airbus A320s, nine Boeing 777s and five Airbus A310 aircraft in 2015. He said the A310s would be replaced with state-of-the-art Airbus A330 aircraft if circumstances permitted.

Gardezi said the management had been striving to improve the airline’s financial performance. He said they had managed to reduce losses by Rs10 billion. Gardezi said the airline had incurred a loss of Rs8 billion in the first six months of the current fiscal year.

He said this year the flag-carrier had made an operating profit of Rs338 million during the same time period.

Gardezi said the management had taken several initiatives to cut costs. He said the airline had stopped flying to Amsterdam and Frankfurt. Gardezi said PIA had been incurring losses of Rs461 million on these routes. He said the airline had abolished 200 foreign posts. Gardezi said the flag-carrier would continue reducing jobs at foreign destinations with low traffic.

Gardezi said PIA had successfully concluded its pre-Hajj operation. He said the airline’s post-Hajj operation was now underway. He said the flag-carrier had opened an aeronautical engineering centre of international standard in Lahore.

Gardezi said a similar facility would be opened in November in Rawalpindi. He said similar facilities would also be opened in Peshawar and Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Interceptor2014

cb4 said:


> Government of Pakistan


Really then why not for other dams?



Sulman Badshah said:


> *US pledges support for Diamer Basha Dam*
> View attachment 129316
> 
> 
> *US officials, Pakistan finance and power ministers highlight need to work together for power projects*
> The United States (US) Wednesday pledged support for Pakistan’s $14 billion Diamer Basha Dam project with capacity of 4,500 mega watts (MW) of electricity, as top officials and private business leaders explored investment prospects amid exponential energy needs of America’s ‘critical partner’ nation.
> 
> The US and Pakistani officials spoke at a joint platform that brought together senior leaders and experts and business leaders at the US Chamber of Commerce meeting co-hosted by the US Agency for International Development and the US-Pakistan Business Council.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, the US officials including USAID Administrator Dr Rajiv Shah and US Special Representative Dan Feldman along with Pakistan’s Finance Minister Senator Ishaq Dar and Minister for Water, Power and Defense Khawaja Muhammad Asif highlighted tremendous opportunities for American and international investors in the ‘transformational’ power generation and water storage project.
> 
> Pakistan’s Ambassador to the United States Jalil Abbas Jilani and US Ambassador in Islamabad Richard Olson also participated in the day-long conference spread over several sessions.
> 
> Pakistan needs 10,000 MW of electricity to meet its rapidly growing domestic, industrial and agrarian power requirements. The materialization of Diamer Basha Dam will be a giant step in that quest.
> 
> Besides producing 4,500 MW of electricity, Diamer Basha Dam will help with four million acre of water for irrigation, save millions from flash flooding, boost other hydro projects and contribute vitally to extending life of Tarbela Dam by 30 years.
> 
> The US President Obama administration officials assured the investors of effective results, citing results from US-financed energy up-gradation projects in Pakistan.
> 
> “We know that success can take hold,” Dr Shah said in reference to completion of small projects and addition to power generation capacity of large dams.
> 
> Daniel Feldman said the US and Pakistan have a wide-ranging strategic partnership and that Washington is in for a long-term economic and investment relationship with Pakistan, particularly in the energy field.
> 
> “Investment in the Diamer Basha Dam is the smartest choice for Pakistan,” Feldman remarked, reiterating the White House and US Secretary John Kerry’s commitment to back economic and energy security of Pakistan.
> 
> Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s government is committed to encouraging foreign investment in various sectors of the economy and is clear that the country needs both Dasu and Basha dams. “We have demonstrated our commitment and acquired land from own indigenous resources,” he added.
> 
> Terming Diamer Basha Dam as one of the top national priorities, the finance minister said that the government’s resolve to bolster the national economy is evident from a series of macro-economic positive indicators that Islamabad has achieved in a short period of time.
> 
> Dar apprised the meeting of government’s robust economic agenda, saying Islamabad has stemmed the economic downslide it inherited and now exports, GDP rate, remittances, revenue collection and industrial growth have registered marked growth.
> 
> Despite demonstrations in Islamabad, the rupee has been fairly staying at stable exchange rate, while inflation has also been checked, he added.
> 
> Senator Dar said the government has paid off circular debt it had inherited from the previous administration and also expanded development spending to Rs 525 billion.
> 
> Minister for Water, Power and Defense Khawaja Asif said Washington’s support for the vital Diamer Basha Dam will cement the relationship between the two countries. Pakistan believes it can best cope with energy shortages through hydro power projects, he said, adding it provides inexpensive power to users. He also drew attention to the lucrative and enormous investment opportunities that Pakistan’s energy sector offers with the promise of healthy return
> 
> *Gawadar project will help penetrate Central Asia: Zakria*
> View attachment 129317
> 
> The central Asia is a big market and expansion of Gawadar project would be helpful to penetrate this market by enhancing the regional bilateral trade between ECO member countries.
> 
> FPCCI President and CCI ECO Zakaria Usman said this in a meeting with Turkish Consul General Murat Mustafa Onrat and Commercial Counsellor of Turkey at FPCCI Head Office, Karachi. The meeting was also attended by Sr Vice President Shaukat Ahmed and vice presidents Ismail Suttar, Mazhar Ali Nasir and Khurram Sayeed, FPCCI Secretary General and CCI ECO MA Lodhi and other prominent importers and exporters.
> 
> Zakaria Usman stressed on expedite working on PTA between Pakistan and Turkey which was still under technical discussions at both sides and suggested that items should be consented with FPCCI so that there should not be any anomaly in PTA on account of selection of products of both the countries.
> 
> Zakaria Usman further said being the President of ECO Chamber of Commerce, he had the task to enhance the regional bilateral trade amongst the ECO member states. He said the relation of Pakistan and Turkey were long-lasting, time-tested and brotherly but on the trade side many of Turkish products were not known by Pakistani people and vice versa. He suggested that the display center of Turkish products should be opened on joint venture basis in Karachi and Lahore to introduce the Turkish products in Pakistani market.
> 
> Similarly the display center of Pakistani products should also be opened in Turkey to introduce Pakistani products to Turkish people. In this way, we will be succeeded in developing people to people contact and strengthen the brotherly relations between both Pakistani and Turkish people.
> 
> The consul general of Turkey said the VAT was a local tax and not levied on exportable items. He assured that the matter would be looked into on priority basis and he also invited such Pakistani importers to submit their details in his office.
> 
> He also appreciated the suggestion of opening display center of Turkish products in Karachi and said their commercial section would evaluate this project and it will get back to the FPCCI. He informed that Turkey was now technologically very advanced and it could extend support and collaboration to Pakistan particularly in the energy sector.
> 
> *Going hi-tech: Education information management being revamped*
> 
> View attachment 129318
> 
> Ten-member committee working on framework, likely to complete by year end. STOCK IMAGE
> 
> *ISLAMABAD:
> The Federal Directorate of Education (FDE) has decided to revamp the Education Management Information System (EMIS) and Human Resource Management Information System (HRMIS) to make it accessible for area education managers and education institutes.*
> 
> A committee, comprising eight members, a coordinator and a chairperson, is already working on the framework. It is expected that the system will be in place by this year.
> 
> View attachment 129319
> 
> 
> According to official documents, the prime purpose of the system would be to increase coordination between Capital Administration and Development Division (CADD) and educational institutes. CADD controls 424 education institutes and FDE in the Islamabad Capital Territory (ICT).
> 
> An SMS alert system has already been introduced to enhance communication between various institutes and the supervising departments.
> 
> Currently, there are five Area Education Officers (AEO) at Sihala, Tarnol, Nilore, Bhara Kahu and urban areas.
> 
> “The system is helping us in many waysm, including timely updating on education-related policies,” Sihala AEO Riaz Ali said. He added that since Sihala is a far-flung rural area, daily communication with FDE and CADD would be a hurdle.
> 
> “Usually, traditional paperwork is followed for coordination with CADD which not only takes time but also takes longer,” an official at FDE stated.
> 
> View attachment 129320
> 
> 
> Besides, the distribution of books at the start of every academic year is another challenge but FDE has now planned to upload course books through an e-learning portal for easy access to students and teachers alike.
> 
> The committee has also planned to introduce an electronic communication system with institutions through a centralised email system. It will assist the authority to collect and analyse data of schools and colleges for further research and development and swift decision making.
> 
> FDE is also considering restructuring the Information Technology (IT) department which at present is based out of a room with two staffers. The committee has proposed a full-fledged new active website, which will be accessible to educationists, teachers, students and parents for desired information and data about education institutes.
> 
> FDE Director Administration and Finance Ghulam Sohoo claimed the project would be implemented within a few weeks. “An NGO will help in the up-gradation and implementation of this programme to improve the quality of education without wasting any time,” he added.
> 
> Mohsin Iqbal, a teacher from Islamabad Model College for Boys Jaba Tali, appreciated the plan and hoped it will soon be completed. “The thing which concerns most of us is how soon the plan will be implemented as we often hear of plans which later become history,” he concluded.
> 
> *PIA plan: National flag-carrier to procure more aircraft*
> 
> View attachment 129321
> 
> "PIA will be operating 11 ATRs, 13 Airbus A320s, nine Boeing 777s and five Airbus A310 aircraft in 2015," PIA chairman Muhammad Ali Gardezi. PHOTO: COURTESY ATR
> 
> *LAHORE:
> Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) chairman Muhammad Ali Gardezi said on Saturday that the national flag-carrier would induct five aircraft in its fleet.*
> 
> He was speaking to journalists at the airline’s office. Gardezi said the board of directors had approved the decision. He said PIA was expected to reduce losses by 44 per cent after inducting the ATR 72-500s. Gardezi said the aircraft would arrive in December. He said this would bring the total number of ATRs in the fleet to 11. They can seat 62-66 each passengers and will be operated on domestic routes.
> 
> Gardezi said the management was also planning to induct 10 Airbus A320 aircraft on a six-year dry lease. He said these would join the fleet in 2015. Gardezi said the airline would be operating 11 ATRs, 13 Airbus A320s, nine Boeing 777s and five Airbus A310 aircraft in 2015. He said the A310s would be replaced with state-of-the-art Airbus A330 aircraft if circumstances permitted.
> 
> Gardezi said the management had been striving to improve the airline’s financial performance. He said they had managed to reduce losses by Rs10 billion. Gardezi said the airline had incurred a loss of Rs8 billion in the first six months of the current fiscal year.
> 
> He said this year the flag-carrier had made an operating profit of Rs338 million during the same time period.
> 
> Gardezi said the management had taken several initiatives to cut costs. He said the airline had stopped flying to Amsterdam and Frankfurt. Gardezi said PIA had been incurring losses of Rs461 million on these routes. He said the airline had abolished 200 foreign posts. Gardezi said the flag-carrier would continue reducing jobs at foreign destinations with low traffic.
> 
> Gardezi said PIA had successfully concluded its pre-Hajj operation. He said the airline’s post-Hajj operation was now underway. He said the flag-carrier had opened an aeronautical engineering centre of international standard in Lahore.
> 
> Gardezi said a similar facility would be opened in November in Rawalpindi. He said similar facilities would also be opened in Peshawar and Quetta.



I think PIA should orders for 11 ATR-72-600 and 11 ATR-42-600 and sell off the 6 ATR-42-500s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashir

*The Azad Kashmir government has sought an increase in Mangla Dam royalty.*

AJK Finance Minister Chaudhry Latif Akbar on Friday asked the federal government to give 45 per cent royalty to Azad Jammu and Kashmir as it provides to the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Addressing the post-budget news conference, the finance minster said if the federal government accepts our demand then we would be in a position to present surplus budget.

He said Kashmir Council is not paying the share of taxes worth Rs1.50 billion to the AJK government.

Akbar said the AJK government will announce a monetary policy for banks to facilitate the people who have more than Rs200 billion deposits in their branches across the disputed state.

The minister asked the banks to introduce a scheme of small loans aimed at making the remote areas people economically sound and stable.

Responding to a question the minister said the state government was committed to reducing the non-developmental expenditures. However, he clarified that 80 per cent of the non-developmental budget is spent on salaries and perks of government employees.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 22nd, 2013_


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*

Rawalpindi Section














Islamabad Section

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Growth rate of Pakistan*


*



*

*Warid all set to launch LTE 4G services, unveils plans*





Mobile service provider has already started an internal trial to test network capacity and service reliability. STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: Warid Telecom has finally made a formal announcement for the rollout of its next-generation mobile broadband services, also known as 4G services, while unveiling the company’s LTE plans during GITEX Technology Week 2014 in Dubai on Sunday. *

The Pakistani subsidiary of the Abu Dhabi Group announced Ericsson – a leading hardware provider for telecommunication services – as its technology partner in the roll-out of 4G LTE in Pakistan.

Warid, the only operator that refrained from participating in the mobile spectrum auction earlier this year, will now directly jump from 2G services to 4G technology.

“Warid is gearing up for the 4G LTE launch with the best available network solutions and Ericsson has been committed to provide us with the state-of-art technologies and services,” CEO Warid Telecom, Muneer Farooqui said on the occasion. “Our strong partnership and working relationship with Ericsson has given us complete trust in their technology and execution, making them the preferred partner for this landmark project as well.”

Warid Telecom has already started an internal trial to test the network capacity and service reliability after which public trials will be announced by the company along with a programme for 4G LTE enabled devices as well, the company said in a press release. The company has already started delivering free 4G LTE SIMs to its customers who have 4G LTE enabled handsets, it says.

“We are committed to bringing the Networked Society closer to Pakistan, and to play a role in the evolution of the country’s telecommunication services,” the statement quoted Rafiah Ibrahim, President of Ericsson Region Middle East as saying.

Pakistan is in the midst of an internet revolution, at the heart of which is the increasing uptake of smart devices and mobility. Connectivity via handsets already exceeds the number of connections through fixed line, and majority of first-time users experience the internet for the first time through their smartphones.

_Correction: The earlier version of this story said Warid unveiled its LTE logo but the unveiling of Warid’s 4G/LTE logo, as mentioned in the pre-event press release, didn’t take _

Long-term goals: After struggle, taking one step at a time





Better years ahead due to restructuring and improvement, says Engro Foods CEO.

*KARACHI: After the struggle in restructuring its distribution network and improving the milk-collection system, Engro Foods is hoping that a new dawn is around the corner.*

The subsidiary of Pakistan’s largest private-sector conglomerate – Engro Corporation – had been struggling with its distribution system until mid-2013, which hurt its growth and dampened plans for the future.

But, keeping long-term growth in mind, the issues were fixed with the CEO terming the current year when the local foods giant makes a comeback.

The company, however, has no plan of expanding business beyond dairy products — at least not anytime soon.

“When we founded Engro Foods, it was decided that it would mainly be a dairy company,” said Chief Executive Officer Sarfaraz A Rehman in response to a question about the company’s long-term plans.

When asked about expansion plans, Rehman said they were not thinking beyond dairy products. “There is still a lot of room to grow within the dairy sector – beverages, yogurt and powders for example,” he said.

Rehman added that the company set up a plant for powdered milk earlier this year, an indication it will first enter the powdered milk section. There is a lot of untapped potential in this segment, he said.

*No yogurt yet*

Though it plans to focus on dairy products, the company may not launch its own brand of yogurt in the near future.

“The decision to launch yogurt will depend on the country’s energy situation. We have already learned a lot from the experience of our ice cream venture.”

Though it may take them a while to launch their own brand, the company is already selling yogurt at Mabrook shops, the Karachi-based retail chain of Engro Foods that sells loose pasteurised milk. The company calls it a pilot project.

“This pilot project [Mabrook] will continue for another year before we make a final decision,” said the CEO. “It has not been easy to open more stores.”

There are already 20 Mabrook outlets in the city. The company plans to add about 20 to 25 more shops by the end of the year. The company has shied away from disclosing its ultimate plans about Mabrook but insiders suggest it has set aside significant amounts to support this business.

In the past, Rehman suggested that the dairy industry should move towards the next stage of development, which is pasteurisation. With better regulation of loose milk, this idea may not be far-fetched.

“There has been a lot of talk about a minimum pasteurisation law recently. If such a law is implemented, Mabrook will certainly have the early mover advantage,” he concluded.

*Electricity demand to touch around 30,000MW after six years*













LAHORE - With 18 hydel generation projects and dozens in coal, nuclear and thermal sector, Pakistan Water and Power sector is struggling to add 20,000MW electricity in energy basket till 2020.
According to the sources at Wapda and Pepco, the electricity demand would touch around 30,000MW after six or seven years but the addition of around 20,000MW would help meet the demand and generation gap. The completion of energy projects depend on flow of funds from government and international lending agencies, they added.
The independent observers; however, claimed that the menace of loadshedding will continue after completion of present government tenure despite a lot of power project are in pipeline. They held that majority of the projects were exist only on papers, the foreign investment, law and order situation, legal and technical issues were the hurdles in the way of completion of the power generation projects. “It will be a miracle, if the government added 3,000MW to 4,000MW in the national grid during next four years but the electricity need will be doubled in that period,” said an energy expert. Power generation of 1000MW from the Thar Coal Project at Gaddani in next five years only a dream, he added.
Pakistan is facing severe energy crisis these days. The incumbent government has already sought assistance from China to implement energy projects thorough various sources and majority in coal sector to meet power requirements. On completion, these power projects would add more than 10,000MW in energy basket after six years in coal sector and almost equal to hydel power projects. Some experts, however, are criticising the Chinese investment in the country, which according to them, is bypassing the PPRA rules.
It is worth mentioning here that estimated $22 billion investment by Chinese company is likely only in Thar coal project in Sindh and hydro-electric projects in KPK. “Everyone would welcome investment by neighbour country if government adopted legal process,” said a former Pepco chief. Another expert said that there is no problem in Chinese investment if the transparency ensured. He also advocated hydel power generation projects instead of through coal. The 19 projects include four power generation projects of about 2,297 megawatts, one coal power project of 405MW, one project for development of infrastructure and mining and power generation from Thar coal, four projects of small and medium dams, five projects of transmission lines and power distribution, one project of alternative energy and two projects of geological survey.
The four power projects include 840MW Sukhi Kinari plant, 100MW Kotli plant, 157MW Madian plant and 1,200MW AES imported coal-based plant. The government claimed that the power generation projects would be completed in three to five years. Pakistan is also working on Chashma-3 and 4 nuclear power plants with the help of China as well. A Wapda official said that the authority executing 18 hydel power generation projects under medium and long-term plan. There are 12 projects of hydel generation which can be completed in next six years and would generate 13,671MW, said the official but the arrangement of billions of rupees for the projects is a big task before the cash-starved government.
Among the projects, the Golen Gold would produce 106MW and would complete in 2016, Neelum Jehlum (first unit) of capacity 969 will complete in November 2016, Tebella 4th Ext of capacity 1410MW will complete in 2017, Terbela 5th Ext with capacity 1320MW will complete in 2018, Keyal Khwar of capacity 122MW will complete in 2018, Kurram Tangi (stage 1) of capacity 83MW will complete in 2018, Dasu (stage 1) of capacity 2160MW will complete in 2018, Lower Spat Gah of capacity 496MW will complete in 2018, Lower Palas Valley of capacity 665MW will complete in 2018, Mohmanad (Munda) of capacity 740MW will complete in 2018 and Patan and Thajkot of each capacity 2800MW will complete in 2020.
Similarly, the Wapda under long-term plan of seven to 12 years has targeted to generate 14970MW through six major dams. Among these are Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW, Dasu HPP (Stage 2) 2160MW, Bunji HPP 7100MW Akhori Dam 600MW, Rehabilitation of Mangla Power House 310MW and Rehabilitation of Warsak (New Power House) 300MW.

*World Bank acknowledges Pakistan’s economic progress*











WASHINGTON - The World Bank has acknowledged Pakistan’s promising economic progress achieved in the current financial year. A World Bank report on South Asia’s Economic Opportunity says reemergence of GDP growth of 4.1 per cent is the highest in seven years. As for the question whether recent political turmoil had damaged investor confidence and thereby weakened growth prospects, the report said, it is still too early to assess the impact of events this year but an early estimate suggests short-term losses equivalent to 2.1 per cent of Gross Domestic Product. Economic growth is forecast at 4.4 per cent in FY2015 after 4.1 per cent this year.
The Bank says dynamic services and manufacturing sectors supported by better energy availability and improved investor expectations were the primary drivers. The report assesses that this success stemmed mainly from strong remittance and significant foreign capital inflows, which also brought stability in the foreign exchange market.
The report said strong fiscal consolidation was achieved and the fiscal deficit was contained.
Besides improved business confidence brought a strong recovery in credit to the private sector and structural reform agenda made promising progress.
The government reduced power subsidies by adjusting power tariffs toward cost recovery levels.

*AEDB issues first LOS for 10 MW Solar power generation*







Lahore - Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) has granted the country’s first LOS for Solar Power to BSPL for its 10 MW Solar powered generation facility catering to Bahawalpur and Cholistan districts. Buksh Solar is a special purpose vehicle of Buksh Energy Pvt. Ltd. solely setup to facilitate the 10 MW Solar IPP that would sell electricity to Multan Electric Power Company (MEPCO). The proposed project will have an installed capacity of 10 Megawatts (MW), of which the energy produced will be distributed to MEPCO. The proposed power plant would use solar power as a fuel to generate electricity and will use state of the art technology producing 16,731MW electricity per annum.
In addition, BSPL has recently been awarded Upfront Tariff and Generation License approval from National Power Regulatory Authority. The 10 MW Solar IPP would be the first Solar project in Pakistan demonstrated on a mega scale with a power purchase agreement with the DISCO’s. This project promises to demonstrate the immense solar potential the country has 2.32 Million MW and the utilization of the same for large scale energy production.
Buksh Energy would be further bringing in international investment and technical expertise with foreign EPC companies to further the installation of the 10 MW Solar Generation project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*G-15 Zarkon Heights, Islamabad*






























*Kohistan Tower, Rawalpindi*


----------



## Edevelop

*Dolmen, Karachi*

Render of the twin towers





Representation of the twin towers upon completion


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Sunny side up: K-P Directorate of Science unveils solar-powered rickshaw*

*PESHAWAR: In a city which hovers at the top of the list of the most air pollution in the world, the idea of a ‘green rickshaw’ is not about the colour of the three-wheeler but about a vehicle that runs on clean energy.*
The Directorate of Science and Technology (DoST) introduced a solar-powered rickshaw on Tuesday, at the CECOS University. Muhammad Hilal Khan, an engineer at the university, had supervised the project. The Rs280,000 project is meant to be implemented across the city by the transport department.

At the moment, according to those involved in the project, the sun-friendly vehicle is still being tweaked before it can ride the busy streets of the city, but has been completed nonetheless. Deputy Director Inamullah Khan of the Design Facilitation and Training Centre which is working on hybrid technologies under DoST said, “The key objective of the project is to identify technological needs, foster innovation and facilitate the development and the implementation of new technologies.”

The deputy director shared the rickshaw will run on solar energy during the day and on rechargeable batteries at night. The solar-powered rickshaw can operate as long as there is daylight without discharging and on a fully-charged battery, the vehicle can operate for six to eight hours, said Inamullah.

The rickshaw can seat three to four people and can go as fast as 40 to 45 kilometres per hour.

“This will save fuel/CNG and is more economical than the regular rickshaw,” said Inamullah. “This is an indigenously-developed low cost transportation vehicle with zero carbon emission; useful in both urban and rural areas in the province,” he added.

*Grey skies*

In 2014, The World Health Organization (WHO) declared Peshawar was one of the most polluted cities in the world.

According to data provided by the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) in K-P, the average increase in sulphur dioxide emissions across sectors with major emissions (industry, transport and power) has been 23 fold over the past 20 years. Similarly, carbon emissions have increased at an average fourfold.

Estimates provided by one of the rickshaw unions reveal more than 50,000 registered and unregistered rickshaws ply the streets of the city. Most of these vehicles run on a two-stroke engine, which is considered to contribute significantly to air pollution. Four-stroke engines also contribute to air and noise pollution, however, rickshaw drivers are not as concerned about carbon emissions as they are about making ends meet. “We can’t reduce smoke levels without jamming the rickshaw,” said Saifullah, a two-stroke rickshaw driver.

*Ye of little faith*

_The Express Tribune_ learnt while speaking to various rickshaw drivers that the transporters had little faith in these “new-fangled vehicles”. One rickshaw driver said, “What are we expected to do at night, the battery charge will not be enough for any of us who work the night shift, ferrying passengers around.”

The battery will at most last three hours before the driver and his passengers will be stranded, he added, not believing the directorate’s claims that the battery charge could last double that time. Many people who do other jobs in the day add to their living by working as rickshaw drivers at night.

According to another rickshaw driver, “This invention is pure nonsense; it will never work.” He added, “They started one in Karachi and that failed; these contraptions will never last in Peshawar.”

*No mercy*

In fact, similar solar-powered rickshaws have been developed earlier in both Lahore and Karachi. Both teams suggested their rickshaws could be produced at Rs230,00 and Rs150,000 respectively and will yield similar speed as the one in Peshawar.

The team in Karachi went as far as suggesting their vehicle would only have a Rs1 per kilometre cost. This in itself suggested a conflict of interest as the rates charged by rickshaws across the country are not uniformly measured by metres. Every driver charges his own rates and when fuel prices go up or CNG is short in the city, rickshaw drivers see a reason to artificially inflate prices.

On Tuesday, the rickshaw demonstration was meant to be held outdoors, however, rain forced the organisers to take the unveiling indoors. This last minute change in plans begged the question; can a rickshaw which is so sensitive to the elements survive in the city?

_Published in The Express Tribune,_

*CM authorises PkHA to launch 13 new highway schemes*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has expressed satisfaction that like many other sectors, work on the projects of highways has been expedited in the province with additional qualities of eliminating the possibilities of corruption, ensuring the transparent and judicious use of funds and introducing quality control in it.
He asserted that the newly constructed highways are not only durable and attractive but also sufficient for the needs of coming decades whereas the public response on it is also encouraging, he added.
He however expressed the confidence that all departments would demonstrate such outstanding performance and assured that employees of all departments and institutions would be duly rewarded on excellent performance while those indulged in malpractices and ill performance would be punished severely forthwith.
He was chairing the annual performance meeting of Pakhtunkhwa Highway Authority (PkHA) Council at his office CM Secretariat Peshawar wherein steps for timely completion of ongoing highway schemes and new projects under the (Annual Development Program) ADP were formally approved and necessary decisions taken for its quality and in time completion. On this occasion Secretary Communication & Works (C&W) and MD PkHA apprised the participants of the performance and progress made so far in respect of their concerned entities.
The meeting authorized PkHA to launch 13 new crucial highway schemes in the province as well as decided to considerably enhance the annual budget of the authority to enable it execute maximum road schemes.
The meeting besides Provincial Minister Mian Jamsheddudin Kakakhel, Advisor to CM on C&W Akbar Ayub, Advisor to CM on Environment Ishtiaq Urmar, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, Secretary Finance Syed Badshah Bukhari, Secretary C&W Ahmad Hanif Orakzai, MD PkHA Javed Ihsan, Director Construction Aziz Khan and Director Maintenance Ilays Khan was largely attended by the concerned authorities.
The meeting also took stock of the 14 agenda items of the council and a number of decisions were made in light of the proposals and recommendations of the participants.
Pervez Khattak in order to discourage the trends of overloading of vehicles on highways beyond specific limits, controling traffic accidents and checking road damages, approved the measures for weighing the loaded trucks and trollers at the start points, arranging latest equipment for the purpose and providing the support of police contingents to the staff of traffic axel load control of the Authority and hence issued necessary instructions to the concerned quarters for immediate actions in this regard.
The meeting also approved renaming of the newly constructed Usterzai bridge in Kohat with Lt. Wajeehullah Bangash Shaheed who sacrificed his life for protecting the locals during a combat with terrorists.
Pervez Khattak also approved up-gradation of certain district level roads to provincial highways in the province including Rajar Takhtbahi road, Karapa Shakardara Chorlakki road, Timergara, Madyan, Kalpani, Barawal road and Serai Saleh Saryan road.
He also agreed with the proposal of taking over the Malakand Mingora and Timergara Chitral roads from national high way authority to the provincial authority as these important highways remained nuisance for the passengers due to neglect on part of NHA and hence he directed for sending a summary to the concerned federal ministry in this regard. He also expressed satisfaction that PkHA ensured the early and standard completion of Shahbaz Garhi Rustam Road, Usterzai bridge, Sugar Mill Baipass, KhuazaKhela Mingora, Odigam and Bagh Dehri roads and bridges by working round the clock while the pending portion of the expansion of Peshawar ring road was also completed accordingly. Similarly he contended on quality completion of five important roads in Peshawar Cantt at the cost of Rs.272 million following his special directives that included Mall road, Sirsyed road, Airport road, Shershah Road and FaqirApi road. Moreover Rs.200 million project of the expansion of GT road from Chughalpura to Zakori bridge from 2 to 4 lanes on each side was also in the final stage that would become 50 ft wide magnificent highway from 24 ft width on each way then after. The Chief Minister while appreciating the performance of the authority, also approved a honanaria for the employees from its own resources.






*Fuel-efficient planes, other cost cuts to improve PIA*





A Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) Boeing 747-300 passenger plane makes its final approach for landing at the airport in Islamabad. — Photo by AFP
LAHORE: Pakistan International Airlines Chairman Muhammad Ali Gardezi has said five 60-seater ATR 72 aircraft will be added to the national flag carrier fleet during November and December, which will resolve issues relating to domestic flights.

Addressing a press conference here on Saturday, he said out of the three Airbus A -320 planes, PIA had inducted two and the third one was expected during the month.

He said PIA was also planning to add 10 more A-320s on six-year dry lease and these aircraft are expected to join its fleet between January and March next year.

“Hence, by next year PIA will have 11 ATRs and 13 A-320s. PIA already has nine 777s and five A-310 aircraft and if finances permit these A-310s will also be replaced. With this combination of fleet PIA will be able to meet its capacity requirement,” he added.

Mr Gardezi also shared with the media that after the Hajj operation, PIA would ground Boeing 747 aircraft. “The rationale behind replacing the existing fleet of aircraft with new generation is to save fuel since new aircraft are fuel efficient,” he added.

According to him, to fill the capacity gap till November, PIA will be utilising narrow-body aircraft on wet lease from Jordan and Turkey and another two aircraft on wet lease from Bulgaria is expected next week.

He said with such a fleet all flight issues, including delays, would be addressed. Moreover, he said, PIA management was trying to improve domestic flight operation by increasing the frequency of flights to the destinations where it was low.

On the financial status of PIA, Mr Gardezi said efforts were being made to improve and save PIA’s finances. He claimed the management in the first six months of current calendar year had managed to slash PIA’s losses amounting to Rs10 billion (44 per cent) as compared to the corresponding period of last year. He said the losses for the first six months stood at Rs10 billion. “PIA has also registered operational profit of Rs338 million during this period,” he added.

He said the PIA had managed to reduce the losses by cutting airline costs and increasing revenue. On the cost cutting side, he said, PIA had reduced 200 foreign posts and this reduction would continue gradually. Majority of foreign positions where PIA’s flights were less in number would be abolished and replaced with general sale agents, he added.

“However, problems in the PIA still persist and cash flow is one of them. We are making efforts to address this problem and in near future will further improve cash flow. There is no shortcut to resolving the issues facing the national carrier, it will take time,” he added.

He also told the media that as part of cost-cutting measures, the PIA management had closed down all loss-making routes, including Amsterdam, Frankfurt, Katmandu, Bangkok,

Hongkong which were causing a loss of Rs461 million to the airline. “Other routes causing losses are under review at present,” he added.

On Haj operation, the chairman said PIA had successfully managed to conclude pre-Haj flights and now it was in the process of post-Haj flights. Admitting delay in some Haj flights from Jeddah, he said it was caused due to congestion at Jeddah airport. He said 80pc of the Haj flights were on time and the percentage would increase to 90pc.

Mr Gardezi said the PIA had opened an Aviation and Engineering Training Centre of international standard at Lahore and a similar facility would be inaugurated in Rawalpindi this month.

“PIA intends to open such centres in Peshawar, Swat, Quetta, Nawabshah, Sukkur, Multan, Faisalabad, Hyderabad and Muzaffarabad in near future. PIA will have licensed Aircraft Maintenance Engineers in a few years,” he added.

There is only one PIA hub base at Karachi and the airline is planning to extend it to Lahore and Islamabad from where secondary routes will be operated. This will save costs from placement of PIA aircraft from Karachi.

To a question, he said the issue of payments to pilots, caused by cash flow problem, had been settled and their dues would be cleared accordingly.

To another question that why PIA was not making its grounded planes airworthy before going for new purchases, he said new generation planes were fuel efficient. Explaining, he said old A-320 plane consumed 5,000 liter fuel per hour during flight while the new one required only 2,000 liters for the same duration.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Punjab plans to promote religious tourism*





— File photo
TAXILA: The Punjab government plans to promote religious tourism and in first phase different initiatives have been taken to woo Sikh tourists.

According to official sources, the government has evolved a strategy in collaboration with the Punjab Planning and Development Board, provincial departments of tourism, archives, archaeology and Evacuee Trust Property Board (ETPB) to exploit the potential of this form of tourism.

The province has important religious worship places for Buddhists, Sikhs and Hindus.

The ETPB deputy secretary for shrines, Syed Faraz Abbass, while talking to Dawn on Friday said the tourism would not only give a boost to national but provincial economy as well.

Sikh religion’s most sacred places like Gurdwara Nankana Sahib, Gurdwara Darbar Sahib (Kartarpur) and Gurdwara Dera Sahib are located in Taxila, he said.

Being custodian body of minorities’ religious places, ETPB would extend all technical and administrative support to the provincial tourism authorities in this regard.

*Local sightseers inject new life into Hunza Valley*





Attabad Lake, Hunza Valley. — File photo by Usman Khan
KARIMABAD: After a slump in foreign visitors triggered by a deadly attack last year, a new wave of local sightseers has saved tourism in Pakistan's idyllic northern Hunza Valley — but not everyone is happy.

Though there are no official figures, hotel owners say large numbers of domestic tourists are visiting in unprecedented numbers, heading north to escape the sizzling heat of summer that lasts well into October.

In the Valley's main town of Karimabad, they snap pictures at the ancient Baltit Fort, a resplendent 1st century redoubt from where they can take in breathtaking views of lush forests and snow-capped peaks that have attracted the best climbers from around the world.

International tourism once helped shape the Gilgit-Baltistan region, but it has slowed to a trickle after the killing of 10 foreign climbers at the base camp of Nanga Parbat mountain last year ended a post 9/11 revival.

In their place have come visitors from eastern Punjab, and the city of Karachi, thanks mainly to a well-publicised TV campaign.

Though their business is both welcome and vital, cultural differences also highlight the growing gap between the religiously conservative south and traditionally secular north, according to observers.

Some complain the local guests can be disrespectful toward the liberal traditions that have long set the area apart from the rest of the country, and are prone to spoiling the region's natural beauty by littering.

Others say they don't spend as much as foreign tourists.

“This year there are no foreigners, only Pakistanis and the Pakistanis don't buy things from here as they don't need it,” said Saddar Karim, who owns a forlorn-looking trekking shop, adding Pakistanis usually aren't interested in climbing.

Bewitched by the region's splendour, as well as the famed hospitality of its mainly Ismaili Muslim inhabitants, foreign visitors in the late 20th century helped create around a dozen schools and have invested heavily in hundreds of others that dot the villages of the countryside.

One such is Hasegawa Memorial Public School established in 1995 to commemorate renowned Japanese mountaineer Tuseno Hasegawa who is buried in the lap of the mountain, as per his will.

Schools like Hasegawa introduced English as the medium of instruction and played a major role in boosting the region, say locals.

“International tourism has made a tremendous contribution in the socio-economic uplift of Hunza and we should be thankful for that,” said Imtiaz Ali, owner of Hunza Holidays, a leading tour operator.

“After visiting Hunza they would return to serve as volunteer teachers in schools or carry out other philanthropy,” he continued.

*Terror hits tourism*
International tourism took a major hit after Pakistan joined hands with the US in its war against terror after 9/11, with would-be visitors conflating the country's militancy-wracked northwest with its relatively peaceful far north.

Sherbaz Kaleem, manager of the ancient Baltit Fort, said that during peak season before 2001, “we used to receive almost 200-300 international community tourists” daily.

The numbers were reduced to a trickle, but began to pick up once again later that decade.

The slow recovery came to a screeching halt last June, when gunmen shot dead ten foreign tourists at the base camp of the Nanga Parbat — giving a new meaning to its nickname among climbers “Killer Mountain”.

It was the deadliest assault on foreigners in the country for a decade.

Kaleem said many people cancelled visits to Hunza while those at Baltit fort came numbered two to three every day.

“Even then they were afraid and many people told them that they should go back.” Ali of Hunza Holidays said the industry was now re-orienting itself to focus on the local market.

“I think it's time now that we should focus on domestic tourism as unlike international tourism it is more viable and is not very much affected by the political and security situation. It can help to create bridges of understanding between the various cultures of Pakistan,” he added.

*Local values*
Others are less enamoured of their new guests.

“The domestic tourists spread a lot of pollution in the area, they throw the trash everywhere,” grumbled Ahmed Ali Khan, a guesthouse owner.

In Karimabad, AFP spotted a small boy carrying chocolate wrappers in his hand follow a group of young domestic tourists and stop them politely, hand over the litter and ask them to bin it.

Residents also complained that their cultural values, including their traditionally open and tolerant Ismaili Islam, were under siege.

Aziz Ali Dad, a social commentator, said: “The difference between domestic and international tourists is that the international tourists are more conscious about the local values and respect them — which is not the case with the domestic tourists.”

Some of these domestic tourists “assert their identity so they preach the standard version of Islam commonly practiced in the south and this creates the danger of a religious rift because they don't value the local religious and cultural rituals,” he adds.

Finishing a guided tour around Baltit Fort recently, manager Kaleem asked the group of students from Punjab whether they had any questions.

One of them noted that locals enjoy locally-made apricot wines and mulberry spirits and did not appear to pray regularly, then asked “Why don't you behave like a good Muslims?"

Kaleem brushed away the question with a smile, and went to another group waiting for their turn.

*Pakistan Railways to restore Musa Pak, Mehran Express trains*





File photo of a Pakistan Railways train.

*LAHORE: Pakistan Railways on Thursday decided to restore two trains: Musa Pak Express and Mehran Express, Radio Pakistan reported.*

The restoration was decided during a high level meeting chaired by Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique.

During the meeting, a revised timetable was also endorsed that will be implemented from October 15.

The new timetable states that new stops for several trains have been approved to facilitate passengers.

Musa Pak Express will run between Lahore and Multan. Mehran Express will run between Khairpur and Karachi.

*Diversity: A maize-ing crop for the future*





Punjab DG Research Dr Abid Mahmood said keeping food security in mind, maize is the crop of the future. PHOTO: AFP

*FAISALABAD: Maize will become the top-cultivated crop in the world by 2020, due to its nutrient values and increase in imports from China. It was echoed by experts at the international colloquium titled opportunities and challenges of maize production arranged by the Plant Breeding and Genetics Department, University of Agriculture Faisalabad (UAF) on Wednesday.*

Chairing the session, UAF Vice Chancellor Professor Dr Iqrar Ahmad Khan said that maize is the most versatile crop that can be grown in more than 166 countries. He told the audience that its global production has increased more than 12 times in the last five decades.

“Before the green revolution, maize flour was used by people as it was economical as compared to wheat,” he said. “In the modern era, roti is made from maize to address the issue of hunger.”

Punjab DG Research Dr Abid Mahmood said keeping food security in mind, maize is the crop of the future. He said that all steps are being taken to enhance its productivity through research.

Faculty of Agriculture Dean Professor Dr Muhammad Arshad stressed the need to put the research focus on tangible outcomes to ensure the food security in the county. He said maize was the third biggest food crop and also a major crop in many countries due to its multiple uses and high yield.

*Bestway's Co-op pharmacy buy backed with 725 million pounds loan*



(Reuters) - Banks have prepared a 725 million pound leveraged loan financing to back privately owned Bestway Group’s acquisition of Britain's Co-operative Group’s pharmacy business, banking sources said on Friday.

The Co-operative Group agreed to sell its pharmacy business to Bestway for 620 million pounds in July, following a formal sales process initiated by the mutually owned Co-op, reflecting its decision that the pharmacy business was not part of its future strategy.

JP Morgan and Nomura are leading the all senior loan financing

, which will be launched for general syndication in September and sold to bank and institutional investors, the banking sources said.

An initial debt structure has been proposed and is being considered by lenders but could be adjusted before the financing is formally launched next month. The proposed deal comprises a 75 million pound revolving credit facility and 650 million pounds of senior term loans split between a 125 million pound, six-year term loan

 A and 525 million pound, seven-year term loan B, the sources said.

The revolving credit and TLA are guided to pay 400 basis points (bp) over Libor and the TLB is guided at 425bp over Libor, they said.

The term loan debt is guided with a 1 percent Libor floor, which guarantees a minimum return for investors. There is also 101 soft call for 12 months on the TLB. Original Issue Discounts are to be decided, they added.

Bestway was not immediately available to comment.

The Co-op, a well-known high street presence with banks, supermarkets and funeral homes, said earlier this year that it was looking to shed non-core assets to shore up its finances and revitalise the group. Proceeds from the pharmacy sale will be used to reduce the Co-op’s 1.4 billion pounds of debt and invest in its core businesses across its retail and consumer services arms.

Bestway's business includes the UK’s second largest independent wholesaler serving 125,000 independent retailers and caterers. Its retail club business is the largest in the UK with over 4,000 members.

Bestway will have the right to operate under the Co-operative Pharmacy brand for a transitional period of 12 months

*Potential market: Pakistan gearing up for Canada expo*





The expo will be organised with the Trade and Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) and the Consulate General of Pakistan in Toronto.PHOTO: STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: The Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) is gearing up to organise the third edition of the Canada-Pakistan Trade Expo 2014, starting from November 18 this year in Toronto.*

The expo will be organised with the Trade and Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) and the Consulate General of Pakistan in Toronto.

The event is a continuation of efforts to promote Pakistani exporters and manufacturers in their attempt to tap the Canadian market, said FPCCI President Zakaria Usman.

He said leading businessmen from the commerce and industrial sectors would participate in the event, leaving a significant impact on the bilateral trade between the two countries.

FPCCI’s Pakistan Canada Business Council Chairman S M Muneer said Canada is a potential market for Pakistani products.

“The series of expo will provide an opportunity to explore new avenues for the promotion of Pakistan’s exports to Canada and the US,” said Muneer.

He added that the entire North America region would be available for Pakistan if it chooses to tap it as a market.

“The publicity campaign of the expo is being conducted in North America. Leading buyers and stores from Canada have also been invited to see Pakistan products on display.”

Special business to business meetings will also be arranged during the expo, Muneer added.

*New findings: PPL on a roll, makes fourth discovery*





The expected output from the (Kinza X-1) well will translate into approximately 2,100 barrels per day in oil equivalent and foreign exchange savings of $200,000 per day. PHOTO: KASHIF HUSSAIN/EXPRESS

*KARACHI: 
Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) has announced that it hit another petroleum reserve in the Gambat South Block, its fourth discovery in the particular lease, which is located in Sanghar district, Sindh.*

The exploration well, Kinza X-1 was spud on July 28 this year and reached the final depth of 3,695 metres on September 13.

“Initial testing flowed 12 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) of gas along with condensate, thereby confirming presence of commercial quantities,” the company said in a statement.






PPL is the operator of Gambat South block with 65% working interest along with its joint venture partners Government Holdings and Asia Resources Oil Limited, which holds 25% and 10% interest, respectively.

In the same block, it has already found three producing wells – Wafiq, Shahdad and Sharf.

“Based on wire line logs, potential hydrocarbon bearing zones were identified in the Massive Sand of Lower Goru Formation, which are under testing,” PPL said.

The expected output from the (Kinza X-1) well will translate into approximately 2,100 barrels per day in oil equivalent and foreign exchange savings of $200,000 per day, it said.

The well is being flowed at different choke sizes to measure gas flow rates and the actual flow potential will be determined after the completion of the test.

In August, the company announced discovering 42 mmcfd of gas in Gambat South, its third and biggest discovery in the block. At the time, PPL said it was expecting the production to go up to 60 mmcfd.

It made the first two discoveries in Gambat last year.

Last month, another producing well was discovered in the Hala block, located in Sanghar and Matiari districts, Sindh.

The company said the well could produce 18.6 mmcfd of gas and 31 bpd of condensate from exploratory well Adam West X-1.

Hala is a joint venture between PPL and Mari Petroleum Company Limited, with 65% and 35% working interest, respectively. It covers as area of about 395 square kilometres.

PPL currently produces 10 mmcfd of gas and 150 bpd of condensate from another well in the Hala block.

PPL, which has a portfolio of 47 exploration blocks, has been aggressively searching for new hydrocarbon finds since last year to compensate for the decrease in production from its established fields like Sui.

State-run PPL had earmarked Rs10 billion to be spent on exploration activities during the last fiscal year with most of the focus on Gambat South.

The company accounts for 22% of the country’s gas production. In the fiscal year 2013-14, PPL posted a profit of Rs51.41 billion, up 23% over the previous year.

It has been trying to cut the depletion rate of its fields by installing compressor plants and drilling more wells.

PPL’s six producing fields include Sui, Kandhkot, Adhi, Mazrani, Chachar and Hala, while it has working interest in eight partner-operated fields.

*Sindh Govt to initiate 672MW power project*







ISLAMABAD: The Sindh government is starting a project to produce six hundred seventy-two megawatts electricity daily from two thousand tons garbage of Karachi city.

According to Radio Pakistan quoting an official source, feasibility report of the project has been prepared and it will be completed within thirty months.

The project is a joint venture of Sindh Government and US based Princeton


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan-Iran: Duo agrees to hold Joint Economic Commission*

[URL='http://tribune.com.pk/story/774927/pakistan-iran-duo-agrees-to-hold-joint-economic-commission/?print=true']

[/URL]
Finance Minister Senator Mohammad Ishaq Dar met the Iranian Finance Minister Ali Tayyebnia. PHOTO: PID

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Iran have agreed to hold a Joint Economic Commission in Islamabad to consolidate bilateral cooperation between the leaderships of the two countries.*

The focus of this cooperation will be on development of gas pipeline and electricity.

Finance Minister Senator Mohammad Ishaq Dar met the Iranian Finance Minister Ali Tayyebnia while attending World Bank and International Monetary Fund (IMF) meetings in Washington. Both ministers discussed matters of mutual interest.

Senator Dar informed his Iranian counterpart that the government had approved the 700-kilometre section of the pipeline from Gwadar to Nawabshah and that Pakistan was considering various alternatives to meet the financial requirements.






According to a press statement issued by the finance ministry, the Iranian finance minister appreciated Pakistan’s resolve in completing 700km portion of Iran-Pakistan Gas pipeline and expressed hope that in future more pipeline projects between the two countries will materialise.

*From Faisalabad: International flights a possibility*





The FCCI chief said that a direct international flight from Faisalabad is the top priority, which was the reason he requested his first meeting with the Emirates delegation. PHOTO: AFP

*FAISALABAD: The Emirates Airline has given its consent to initiate three to four weekly flights from Faisalabad, provided these are found economically feasible, said Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI) President Rizwan Ashraf, while speaking to a delegation of local businessmen on Monday.*

The FCCI chief said that a direct international flight from Faisalabad is the top priority, which was the reason he requested his first meeting with the Emirates delegation.






“I requested the local management of the airline to immediately take measures to start direct flights linking Faisalabad to countries abroad,” he said. He added that the management of Emirates was of the view that there was no hitch but it should be economically feasible.

Ashraf said that he has collected data of passenger load and forwarded it to Emirates, which would enable it to process the request.

“A new airport can be developed to meet future needs on the pattern of Sialkot,” said the president. “Heavy shipments from Faisalabad were only possible by sea, but we are in contact with the government to carve out an aerial solution to this.”

Comparing Sialkot to Faisalabad, the president said that Shaheen Air was successful in providing its services as 90% small shipments were dispatched by air from Sialkot.


----------



## ghazi52

*Azadi Interchange..*sub-way


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore*:

*Tourist bus planned *





LAHORE: The Tourism Development Corporation of Punjab (TDCP) is planning to start a bus service in the city for the convenience of tourists.

A TDCP official speaking on the condition of anonymity said the corporation would operate three double-deckers to ferry 1,500-2,000 tourists to 10 locations across the city daily. He said the buses would cost Rs89 million. The official said the corporation would set-up terminals at Gaddafi Stadium and Minto Park in this regard. He said each of the terminals would be established on an area of 4 kanals. The official said the TDCP had requested the Parks and Horticulture Authority director general and the sports and tourism secretary to provide the corporation with land to establish the terminals.

He said a feasibility study had revealed that the Lahore Zoo had attracted the greatest number of visitors in Lahore. He said 3.7 million people had visited the zoo last year. He said 132,000 people had visited the Lahore Fort over the same period. The official said 72,000 had visited Jehangir’s Tomb in Shahdara last year.

He said a bus service had great potential. The official said the TDCP had finalised the route of the service. The buses would run between Gaddafi Stadium and Minto Park.

They would make scheduled stops at the Liberty Market Roundabout, Race Course Park, The Lahore Zoo, Anarkali, the Lahore Museum and the Lahore Fort.

The official said ticketing booths would be set-up at Minto Park and Gaddafi Stadium. He said the service would start at 9am and finish at 9pm. He said day-passes would be issued for Rs250 each.

The official said these would enable them to travel at their leisure to a location of their choice.

The TDCP is a state-owned company that manages and develops motels and resorts province-wide.

It has its own transport wing that serves destinations in the Punjab, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and in the Northern Areas.

At your convenience: Tourist bus planned for capital city – The Express Tribune


*Footprints: Digging up a story *

*

*
SCAFFOLDING poles cover a portion of the Shahi Hammam, located near the Delhi Gate in the walled city, Lahore. It is currently undergoing restoration work by the Aga Khan Trust for Culture.—Arif Ali / White Star
WAZIR Khan, a physician, built the Shahi Hammam for Emperor Jehangir’s wife. But why? “She had a blister on her foot and wanted someone to cure it without any physical contact. Wazir Khan asked her to walk on sand where her feet left imprints. He identified the area of the blister, placed a piece of mirror there on the sand and told her to walk again on her own footprints. When she did this, the mirror burst the blister and the injury was healed. She rewarded him for this and he reciprocated by building her the Royal Bath.”

Farhan Shah narrated this story to me avidly, clearly reflecting his affiliation with old Lahore. His family moved to the walled city in the mid-1700s. Shah’s company, Old Lahore Walkabouts, takes people on tours to the walled city, which for him is a monument in itself. I was fascinated but also curious whether the story he had told me was a myth or actual history. But for Shah, the stories behind the structure are just as important as the tangible restoration. “I don’t see a story as true or false and don’t concoct any on my own,” he tells me. “Restoring myths is important for us. I want people to experience the ethos of that time when they come here. These stories have existed for hundreds of years. They are reflective of the thought process of the people of the subcontinent.”

When I visited the Hammam earlier, which is located immediately after the Delhi Gate, the caretaker, Mohammad Azam, led me inside what resembled a maze. The Hammam has 21 rooms, eight of which were used as freshwater baths and five as steam baths built along the lines of Turkish baths.

Sauntering around the marble pools and saunas of that time, it struck me as ludicrous that a restaurant had opened here years ago. Azam says it shut down as the business made no profit; he says it took a French tourist to point out the absurdity of anyone wanting to eat in what is called The Royal Bath!

Food is in abundance outside, though, with vendors along the length of the building selling spices, dried fruit, trinkets and garments. Inside the Hammam these days are heaps of sand and bricks that between 25 and 30 labourers work with every day for eight hours. “Heritage work is always slow,” says Azam. “It is expected to be completed in March 2015, but I am sure it will take the whole year to finish.”

Although many commercial encroachments have slowly been shifted away, they need to move out altogether, says Shah. “People from outside have brought their businesses inside. As they live outside, they have no special affiliation with the walled city.”

Where Shah emphasises the preservation of the tales about the structures, the Punjab director of archaeology, Saleemul Haq, expresses reservations about the restoration work. Now, with a financial grant from the Royal Norwegian Embassy, the Aga Khan Trust for Culture (AKTC) is carrying out the project for the Hammam’s restoration. “They should have consulted us as technically archaeological excavations are not under the walled city domain,” Haq says. He adds that the team working on this project has architects but no archaeologists. He believes that better data could be collected had they been involved.

However, Maryam Rabi, project architect for the AKTC, says the excavation process has already helped them build the original story. “Through our conservation process, lots of stories have been revealed,” she explains. “Now we know where the hot water was, where the cold pool was.”

Rabi says the Hammam has been misused in the past and it needs to be restored. “It has been used as office space and for school in just the past 50 years. History is very important but you have to be eclectic about when and where to intervene to fix things,” she says. “Our first step was to protect the monument by moving the shops around it. It now has a retaining wall outside so work is done under a limited space.”

With every force expended by the labourers on digging deeper, they are getting closer to exposing captivating stories. All those slabs of marble around me, the frescos, the whitewash, the dry pools, steam baths and fragmented construction, made me realise I was surrounded by centuries-old stories of love and intrigue, of extravagance and affluence, possibly of hate and war.

Footprints: Digging up a story - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

*Emporium Mall in Johar Town*

*











*


*Bahria Town*





Credit: Saqib1 ssc

*Roundabout Pedestrian Bridge (Shanghai Model)*






*Metro Bus*









Credit: Vasiq Eqbal Photography


*Clock Tower u/c in Mazang*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Bahria Icon Town














Credit: smfaramm ssc

G-4






on right






70 Riveria





Credit: smfarazm

*Islamabad:*

One Constitution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Naluchi Cable Bridge in Muzaffarabad:*









Credit: Hum Barlas Mughal

*M-2 *





Credit: Omair Zafar


*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*






KKH getting final makeover in Gulmit Gojal Hunza Naga





Credit: Muhammad Rahim

Construction of RCC bridge in Gojal or Arttabad Lake in between Shishket and Gulmit village under process

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*SAC keen to invest $2b in KP energy projects*








PESHAWAR - Suadi American Consortium has shown its interest to invest up to $2 billion in the development of energy sector projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to utilise natural resources of province in order to generate cheap electricity.
In this context, a simple documentary procedure will be proposed to start various projects in hydel, solar and oil & gas sector on fast track basis. A group of investors of Suadi American Consortium leading by the Princeton Environmental Group’s president Peter Tien paid visit to civil secretariat Peshawar on Thursday.
Meanwhile, the secretary energy & power department Sahibzada Saeen Ahmed gave a detailed presentation to the investor group about the available energy sector projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The same investment presentation was also attended by CEO PEDO, Engr. Bahadur Shah, CEO KPOGCL Engr. Razi uddin, CPO E&P Syed Zainullah Shah and chief finance officer Akber Ayub. During the presentation, same working investment group was informed about the available 15 hydropower projects those feasibility studies have already been prepared and ready for construction. Group leader Peter Tien has expressed that his group intends to invest up to $2 billion in energy sector of KP but a simple procedure will be adopted in documentary procedure while starting the construction work in these projects. He hoped that our group will produce cheap electricity through available natural energy resources of the province. He stated that our working group will visit again Peshawar in next month to plan the commencement of construction works in energy projects.

*SINDH HIGH COURT STAYS NUCLEAR POWER PLANT CONSTRUCTION*







_Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif at a ceremony launching the construction of the atomic power plant at Paradise Beach. PID—AFP_

*TWO-MEMBER BENCH SUMMONS STAKEHOLDERS TO NEXT HEARING ON NOV. 11.*
The Sindh High Court on Thursday blocked the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission from establishing two nuclear power plants on the outskirts of Karachi in violation of environmental laws.

Hearing a petition filed by Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy, Dr. Pervez Hoodbhoy, Dr. A. H. Nayyar and Arif Belgaumi, a two-member bench led by Chief Justice Maqbool Baqar issued notices to the PAEC, the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority chairman, the Sindh Environment Protection Agency director general, the Pakistan Environment Protection Agency chairman and the Sindh Environmental and Alternative Energy Department to respond to the complaints by Nov. 11.

During proceedings on Thursday, the petitioners’ counsel, Abdul Sattar Pirzada, submitted that the PAEC intended to build the K-2 and K-3 reactors using the ACP-1000 design, which has not been constructed or tested anywhere else. The 1,100MW power plants, which are to be built by the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), have “unclear” safety precautions, said Pirzada, adding that any malfunction could prove disastrous for the 21 million estimated residents of Karachi.

The petitioners’ lawyer claimed that the nuclear disasters in Japan (2011) and Ukraine (1987) had raised concerns about the safety measures adopted in nuclear plants. He said reactors located so close to a major population hub like Karachi required planning for mass evacuation in case of a nuclear disaster. He told the judges that the city lacked the infrastructure for evacuations.

According to Pirzada, the nuclear project was granted an environmental impact assessment without fully complying with environment protection laws, adding that no public hearing had been organized to take all stakeholders’ concerns into consideration. The lawyer urged the judges to declare the project illegal until a public hearing could be organized to determine the suitability of the reactor location.

Pirzada told _Newsweek_ his clients did not wish for the project to be cancelled, as was being presented in the media. “I’m dismayed to see in the press that the perception is that [the petitioners] don’t want the plant to open, that they are against energy generation in Pakistan,” he said. “That is not correct. What they are simply saying is that they have a right to attend a public hearing so all concerns of the public could be addressed.”

The petitioners’ counsel said this was not a matter of national security, but personal safety. “In a place like Pakistan, where governance is so poor anyway and the administration has failed to act on so many occasions, what kind of contingency plan can they have?” he asked, noting that transparency would ensure “all concerns of the public could be addressed.”

Talking to _Newsweek _via email after the stay order had been issued, Hoodbhoy said he had been forced to turn to the courts after the PAEC had refused to hear the petitioners’ concerns. “They tell us our fears are baseless” because “accidents can’t happen, we’ll be very careful, tsunamis are not coming to Karachi.” He said the PAEC had also claimed it could not share environmental assessment reports on the project because it’s a matter of “national security.” He said they had also claimed the International Atomic Energy Agency has visited the site and declared it safe. “The IAEA is not responsible for nuclear plants. It does not analyze what specific reactors may do under different circumstances. That is not their job,” he added.

He said the project could only be viable if it were moved far away from any major population centers, noting that this was law in the U.S. “They [government] do not have a major evacuation plan for Karachi,” he said. “For Pakistan you have an additional issue where you do have people who want to willfully inflict damage,” he said, adding, “At least the PAEC is being forced to hold a public hearing about the safety aspect, something it has steadily refused to do.”

*China keen to invest in Pakistan's hydro energy, construction projects*







*ISLAMABAD* – A 16-member business delegation led by, Department of Commerce of Yunnan Province of China, Deputy Director General Yang Hui, visited Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry on Friday and took keen interest to invest in Pakistan with particular focus on hydro energy and construction sectors.


The delegation was representing hydropower, engineering, construction, roads and bridges and export credit insurance. Addressing the business community, Department of Commerce of Yunnan Province, Deputy Director General Yang Hui said that Pakistan and China were historically good friends and stressed for more cooperation between Pakistan and Yunnan Province of China, said a press release issued by Islamabad Chamber of Commerce & Industry (ICCI).


He said that the purpose of their visit was to make direct interaction with Pakistani counterparts to promote business relations of Pakistan with Western part of China. He said that big companies of Yunnan Province doing business in hydropower, construction including highways, roads and bridges wanted to contribute in the development of Pakistan by establishing joint ventures here.


They were also interested to cooperate with Pakistan in upgrading silk route to improve communication network between the two countries. He said that private sectors of both countries should improve direct communication to realise full potential of business opportunities. He stressed that Chambers of Commerce of both countries should develop close liaison to exchange business related information and promote business linkages.


He termed Pakistan as an important destination for Chinese investors and also invited Pakistani counterparts to visit Yunnan Province to explore business opportunities. Welcoming the Chinese delegation, Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry President Muzzamil Hussain Sabri said that Pakistan needed huge investment, especially in hydro, coal and wind energy, construction of motorways, highways and road networks and stressed that entrepreneurs of Yunnan Province should explore investment opportunities in these areas to earn lucrative returns.


He said lack of feasibilities was a major constraint in promoting joint ventures and investment between the two countries and stressed that Governments of Pakistan and China should form a Joint Committee to prepare feasibilities of projects which will help in promoting business relations between the two countries. He was hopeful that Pak-China Economic Corridor would open a new chapter of close cooperation and create plenty of opportunities for business collaboration between the private sectors of both countries.


He assured that ICCI would like to work closely with Yunnan Province to promote trade and economic relations between Pakistan and West China.

*Full throttle: Meet Pakistan’s only certified professional F1 driver*





Saad believes that racing is a sport in which younger participants must start training as early as 5 to 7 years of age. PHOTO: SOCIAL MEDIA

*ISLAMABAD: 
“If you’ve lived your dream, you’ve accomplished your purpose in life.” This is the motto 27-year-old Saad Ali — the only certified professional Formula One racecar driver in Pakistan — lives by.*

Ali dropped out of university, where he was enrolled as an undergraduate student in business administration, during his first semester in 2006 to pursue his passion for motorsports. The thrill for speed, adrenaline and to experience “life on the edge” is what inspired him to become a professional open-wheel racecar driver.

“Speed has always played a dominant role in my life – it makes me come alive,” said Saad, who started racing when he was 18. Most of the extreme sports practiced by adventure-lovers around the world have either speed or height as the prime ingredient, he added.

After finishing on the victory stand at his very first race in Bahrain, Saad realised that racing came to him naturally. His performance and lap-time greatly impressed his trainer who strongly advised him to pursue racing as a career. Ever since, he has participated in racing competitions in a number of countries including Abu Dhabi, Malaysia and Bahrain, where he has won several awards.

“Formula One is the pinnacle of auto racing and one of the world’s greatest sporting spectacles. The fact that it’s the highest level of racing that there is on four wheels inspired me to experience it,” he said. “Racing is not merely a competitive sport; it provides an excellent opportunity for people who love speed driving to have a go on a secure track.” It actually promotes road safety and minimizes the risk of mishaps, he added.

Saad believes that racing is a sport in which younger participants must start training as early as 5 to 7 years of age in order to develop and work on quick reflexes — necessary instincts and the skill-set required for this sport. Racing can severely strain the body and one can lose up to 5 kg of fluids per race. Endurance and stamina-building is an essential part of the training, and this only becomes more difficult as one grows older.

However, not many younger people are pursuing the sport in Pakistan today. This is due to the fact that racing is an expensive sport and Pakistan does not have the required infrastructure for its training which subsequently has to be acquired from other countries that offer specialized courses. It was only in 2013 that Pakistan’s first karting track was built in Lakeview Park in Islamabad. “The government should consider building a world standard racing track while the corporate world needs to start looking into auto racing from investment perspective because it’s an extremely profitable business worldwide,” Saad explained.

And if there’s one piece of advice Saad has for avid racing fans and motorsport enthusiasts: start as early as possible and understand the challenges and limitations associated with the sport in a developing country like Pakistan.

*Work in progress: Govt procures land to establish high-security prison in Jamshoro*





Policemen check a car at the entrance of Karachi Central Jail after an escape tunnel was found in a house near the prison. Security has been beefed up in jails across the province. PHOTO: ONLINE

*KARACHI: 
Given the latest attempt to bypass jail security, Sindh chief secretary Sajjad Hotiana has asked the relevant officers to speed up the work on the High Security Prison Project, for which Rs1.49 billion have been allocated.*

Home Secretary Dr Niaz Ali Abbasi told the participants of a meeting on Tuesday that land has been acquired for this project in Jamshoro. Hotiana advised the officials to start work during the current fiscal year so that it is completed on time.






Under this project, high-security prisons will be established in Karachi, Larkana, Hyderabad, Sukkur and Khairpur, in addition to the Jamshoro High Security Prison. It was also decided that the katchi abadis and encroachments around prisons will be scrutinised to avoid security breaches in the future.

*Move to Super Highway*

The city’s central jail will be moved to Super Highway, announced prisons minister Manzoor Wassan on Tuesday.

He was talking to the media after a meeting with the law enforcement agencies, which had averted an attempt to break into the jail a few days ago. “We will move a summary to the chief minister to move the jail soon,” he announced, adding that the prison is now surrounded by residential areas which is not safe. In the present circumstances, it is very difficult for the government to secure the prison, he added.

“Until the prison is relocated, the government will remove encroachments around the prison,” he said. “We are considering demolishing multi-storey buildings located in front of the jail, especially in Ghausia Colony, which were built against the law.”

Wassan told _The Express Tribune_ that a proposal has already been made to convert the existing premises into a judicial complex. “All city courts will be shifted to central jail, which will provide a safe environment to the judges, lawyers and litigants who also face threat.”

Apart from Karachi prison, the facilities in Hyderabad and Sukkur have also faced threats, said Wassan.

*Committee to probe into tunnel case*

Meanwhile, the prisons minister has constituted an inquiry committee, after the chief minister’s approval, to probe into the tunnel case. The committee, comprising Police DIG South Abdul Khaliq Shaikh, the home department additional secretary and representatives of Karachi Central Jail, will submit its report within a week.

Moreover, the prison department promoted six deputy jail superintendents of grade, BPS-16, to superintendents of grade BPS-17. The department notification said these officials deserved the higher rank.

*Promoting innovation to meet growing challenges*





Entrepreneurs were awarded prizes in the categories of agriculture, rural and manufacturing innovation. PHOTO: facebook.com/PakistanInnovationFoundation

*ISLAMABAD: 
Technology is not the response to all issues but it can help reduce a number of problems faced by the masses in Pakistan.*

Ideas such as social entrepreneurship, social mobility and by leveraging technology, it is possible to address problems ranging from poverty to education through sustainable and scalable programming, said experts at the conference titled ‘Pakistan’s First Innovation Forum’ organised by the Pakistan Innovation Foundation (PIF) at a local hotel on Thursday.

Participants from the industry, business, academia and government as well as innovators and entrepreneurs gathered and held sessions on corporate development, and educational innovation.

The overarching aim of the conference was to create a culture of problem-solving and help create an innovation eco-system in the country. In the development innovation session, Omer Ghani, managing director at the Enclude (Pvt) Limited, said that combination of demand and supply was the key to achieving targets, adding that innovation needed to go beyond definition now.

Among other speakers included Izhar Hunzai, the former CEO of Aga Khan Rural Support Programme, who said that talent and opportunities existed and they needed a platform to be put into practice.






Raheel Waqar, CEO at the White Rice Communication, emphasised on creating a platform where the best minds would be able to find social solutions. The second important thing is the practice to start accepting our failures and move on. During the event, many of the entrepreneurs were awarded prizes in the categories of agriculture and rural innovation, manufacturing innovation and learning innovation challenge worth more than Rs10 million.

The winners of Rs1,000,000 National Innovation Grand Challenge (NIGC) was Dr Tariq Mahmood of Institute of Space Technology (IST) who developed a semi-automatic Khaddi (Agri+Rural Innovation Prize) and Dr Akhtar Khalil (and his team iFahja) for his MySmartRemote smart-phone auto-theft device.

*GILGIT-BALTISTAN: Raikot Bridge over the Indus River on the Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KARACHI: Bahria Town resumed work on 2 underpasses & flyover in Clifton. Sindh High Court dismissed the petition against Bahria town project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

i like bahria town. its really well designed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Construction progress of "Friendship Bridge" in between Shishkat and Gulmit in the Gojal Valley of Upper Hunza region is nearing the final phases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*PESHAWAR: New vehicles for Municipal Services Programme arriving in the city.*







*PESHAWAR: Computerized Driving Training Facility at Police Driving School.*






*PESHAWAR: Expansion work on Peshawar Ring Road underway*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*GT Road Rawalpindi Bahria Town*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Azadi Chowk in Lahore*






Pedestrian Underpass





























Credit: Omi92 ssc


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.


----------



## Edevelop

*Secretariat Complex in Sind*

*









































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan Railways: China to inject $3.5b into infrastructure development*






Only Chinese companies would participate in the bidding for contracts for all civil and engineering work and would earn a profit of up to 20% to 25% on their investments. PHOTO: ONLINE

*LAHORE: 
A 23-member delegation of Chinese technical experts, led by Meng Wenli, Chief Engineer Alignment, will come on a trip to Pakistan at the weekend to pick the areas for an investment of $3.5 billion and complete the rehabilitation and replacement of tracks from Karachi to Peshawar.*

The delegation, comprising representatives of China Railway Eeyuan Engineering Group Company, would arrive on October 25 and undertake a comprehensive study of a 1,400-km rail track with the technical support of the National Engineering Services of Pakistan (Nespak) and the Pakistan Railways Consultancy and Advisory Service, said an official.






The survey will also cover 2,340 bridges and 11 tunnels from Karachi to Peshawar via Hyderabad, Bahawalpur, Multan, Sahiwal, Lahore, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Jhelum, Rawalpindi and Attock.

Initially, the visit was scheduled for May this year, but was delayed and rescheduled for the last week of October. The team will prepare a report and submit it in February next year to the governments of China and Pakistan for further deliberation and reaching agreements.

China has expressed interest in pouring about $3.5 billion into infrastructure development for the railways. The areas where the money will be injected include replacement of rail tracks over 375 km, deep screening of ballast over 1,260 km, conversion of un-manned level-crossing into underpasses at 50 places, conversion of manned level-crossing into flyovers at 250 places, realignment of 40 big curves, strengthening of 500 bridges and doubling a 438km track at various places between Shahdara and Peshawar.

“This investment is, in fact, a loan being given by China at a concessionary interest rate of 1.5% under the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor,” the official said. “It will be released by the Export-Import Bank of China after receiving sovereign guarantees from the Pakistan government.”

The average speed passenger trains could run on this rail track is in the range of 85 to 105 km per hour, but they do not accelerate above 95 km per hour.

“After the replacement of tracks, the trains will run at the maximum speed of 120 km per hour for the next 15 to 20 years,” the official said.

According to the official, the Pakistan Railways complies with the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules, but in this particular case it will not be necessary to follow the rules as an agreement is being signed between the governments of Pakistan and China.

Only Chinese companies would participate in the bidding for contracts for all civil and engineering work. They would earn a profit of up to 20% to 25% on their investments and the Pakistan government would return the loan with interest payments to the financing bank, the official added.

“The management of Pakistan Railways was also asking China to undertake a project of electric traction over 1,400 km between Karachi and Lahore, but it refused,” said another official.

*Stronger ties: Russia, Pakistan to boost energy cooperation*





Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Morgulov Igor Vladimirovich and Pakistan’s Additional Secretary Europe Nadeem Riyaz led their respective sides in discussions that focused on a review of political, economic, parliamentary and cultural relations. DESIGN: ESSA MALIK

*ISLAMABAD: 
Pakistan and Russia concluded their second round of strategic dialogue with a commitment to undertake concrete steps to enhance cooperation in energy.*

According to a statement issued by the foreign ministry, Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Morgulov Igor Vladimirovich and Pakistan’s Additional Secretary Europe Nadeem Riyaz led their respective sides in discussions that focused on a review of political, economic, parliamentary and cultural relations.






Possibilities were also explored for enhancing cooperation in various sectors including energy.

The statement said that discussions provided an excellent opportunity for a comprehensive exchange on entire range of bilateral issues as well as the regional situation.

“Both sides shared their resolve to undertake concrete steps to enhance their cooperation, especially in the economic sphere to strengthen the existing cordial relations,” it said.

During the meeting it was also agreed that the next round of Strategic Dialogue will be held in Moscow at a mutually convenient date.

The Russian Deputy Foreign Minister also called on Sartaj Aziz, Adviser to the Prime Minister on National Security and Foreign Affairs, Syed Tariq Fatemi, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs and Aizaz A. Chaudhry, Foreign Secretary.

They discussed bilateral, regional and global issues of mutual interest.

Islamabad and Moscow remained bitter enemies in the 1980s when Pakistan along with other western countries backed the so-called holy warriors or mujahideen fighting Soviet troops in Afghanistan.






However, in recent years the two countries have made attempts to move beyond the cold-war era and develop a new partnership.

The foreign policy guidelines approved by the parliament in 2011 in the wake of US secret raid to kill Osama bin Laden in Abbottabad had laid special emphasis on improving ties with Russia.

Since then the two countries regularly exchange visits of their civil and military officials as part of efforts to open a ‘new chapter’ in their otherwise troubled ties.

*First-ever production bonus for Balochistan*





SC observed that despite Balochistan’s high share of natural resources, only a small amount was spent on social welfare in the province. STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: Thanks to the Supreme Court, Balochistan will for the first time receive $500,000 as a ‘production bonus’ from a gas producing company in the next few days.*

“The Balochistan government will receive half a million dollars from the [Quetta-based] Mari Gas Company very soon,” Director Petroleum Concessions (DGPC) for the Ministry of Petroleum Nasreen Javed told the top court on Wednesday.

Other provincial governments are already receiving such ‘production bonuses’ from oil exploration and production (E&P) companies for social welfare, according to Deputy Director of the Energy Department Abdul Qudoos Khan. Balochistan, however, had been deprived of the amount in the past, he told _The Express Tribune._

The Justice Jawwad S Khawaja-led three-judge bench, which heard the suo motu case on Wednesday, expressed satisfaction at the development and observed that despite Balochistan’s high share of natural resources, only a small amount was spent on social welfare in the province.

The suo motu notice was taken up on a plea by Tando Adam Tehsil Bar Association President Abdul Hakeem Khoso who pointed out that oil and gas companies were polluting the environment of Sanghar district without doing much to provide infrastructure, jobs and gas to region’s residents.

Meanwhile, the bench directed the Punjab Information Technology Board to consult relevant authorities from Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) and develop a management information system (MIS) to monitor spending by E&P companies on social and infrastructure development.






The directive was issued after the K-P Oil and Gas Company Limited (KPOGCL) told the court that it had developed an MIS which displayed “all yearly and accumulative details of various funds received and spent on various projects in K-P on account of production bonuses, social welfare obligations and royalties.”

The court, in its December 27, 2013 judgment, had directed the DGPC and provincial government to ensure that social welfare obligations of E&P companies were monitored.

*Gas revolution taking place in Pakistan*











Islamabad - The Pakistan Economy Watch (PEW) on Thursday said energy mix of Pakistan is being transformed in Pakistan which will have a positive impact on every sector of the economy.
The recently-introduced LNG policy is radically distinctive which will help balance energy mix, reduce dependence on oil and transform lives of millions of people while reducing inflation, oil import bill and pollution, it said. Availability of LNG is set to grow but may not rise as fast as millions of consumers including operators of CNG stations would hope, said Dr. Murtaza Mughal, President PEW.
He said that LNG offers a clean as well as reliable alternative to coal, costly petrol, it is answer to the shortages of natural gas and its advantages as a transportation fuel are stronger than ever. Eleven countries were importing LNG in 2010 with almost zero share in transportation but today 27 nations are importing it while 42 countries would be importing it by 2020 to run industry, cars, trucks, trains and ships due to strong incentive of the price gap, he added.
Mughal said that at present, about 80 percent of the world’s demand for transportation fuels are met by petrol but share of natural gas in the global energy mix edged up to 23 percent.

*Pakistani companies exhibit products in Paris to boost exports*








ISLAMABAD - Twenty Three major companies of the country are showcasing their food products including rice and spices in Paris in a bid to boost their exports.
Pakistani rice and other food stuff including spices and dry fruit are at exhibition in Paris arranged under auspices of SIAL Fair which is a forum for exhibition of food stuff from all over the world, said a message received here from Paris.
Many visitors have shown their interest in the products of the exhibition which is held twice a year. Pakistani rice because of its quality and variety was of special attention for the visitors. Fourteen Pakistani companies are exhibiting rice in their private capacity.
The ambassador of Pakistan to Paris, Ghalib Iqbal visited Pakistani stalls to meet the exhibitors. He impressed upon the exhibitors to present their products in such a way that their scope of business expands from ethnic market to the international buyers. He assured them full cooperation on behalf of the embassy in order to facilitate them.
In total, 6425 exhibitors from 105 countries are participating in this fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan bags first prize at the One Young World summit this year*







This year, at the fifth One Young World summit in Dublin, Pakistan won the first prize at the Rwanga Social Startup Competition.Representing Pakistan, Khizr Imran Tajammul, shared his vision to research and manufacture affordable energy solutions for low income communities. His idea is to use the potential of solar energy in Pakistan and to make solar energy solutions more accessible to the lowest common denominator.Among an array of potential utilities and products, he feels that solar water heating has great potential and that ‘greenhouse technology’ as opposed to evacuation tubes (used in most conventional solar water heaters) can prove more efficient and affordable and therefore have the immense potential to rapidly spread across Pakistan.


Jaan Pakistan, is the name of the organization Khizr has co-founded with his friends to launch this initiative. Jaan Pakistan has thus far received USD 20,000/- in prize money and is planning to venture into prototype development at the end of this year. Jaan Pakistan is also collaborating with international manufacturers and technology giants to fine tune the design for their first product – the solar water heater.


*More about One Young World*
One Young World was founded in 2009 by David Jones, Kate Robertson and Founding Corporate Partner: Havas. One Young World is a UK-based not-for-profit that gathers together the brightest young people from around the world, empowering them to make lasting connections to create positive change.

This year the conference was attended by a series of established global leaders such as Kofi Annan, Mary Robinson, Sir Bob Geldof, Professor Muhammad Yunus, Paul Polman, Doug Richard, Jimmy Wales, Former Latin American Presidents, Sol Campbell, Dame Ellen MacArthur, Martin Pollock, Hans Reitz, Professor Meghan ‘O Sullivan and Meghan Markle.

*THREE PAKISTANI AUTHORS MAKE THE CUT*







_Tapu Javeri for the Lahore Literary Festival_

*DSC PRIZE SHORT-LIST TO BE UNVEILED NOV. 27.*
Three novels by Pakistani authors have made the long-list for the 2015 DSC Prize for South Asian Literature.

Keki N. Daruwalla, Indian writer and jury chair for the prize, unveiled the long-list of 10 books in New Delhi on Monday. The books on the long-list are (by author, in alphabetical order):

_The Mirror of Beauty_ by Shamsur Rahman Faruqi
_Noontide Toll_ by Romesh Gunesekera
_The Prisoner_ by Omar Shahid Hamid
_And the Mountains Echoed_ by Khaled Hosseini
_The Gypsy Goddess_ by Meena Kandasamy
_The Lowland_ by Jhumpa Lahiri
_Mad Girl’s Love Song_ by Rukmini Bhaya Nair
_A God in Every Stone_ by Kamila Shamsie
_Helium_ by Jaspreet Singh
_The Scatter Here is Too Great_ by Bilal Tanweer

“As expected, the variety is considerable,” said Daruwalla. “Obviously, there was a tremendous mix here of themes, landscapes, styles, issues—both political and personal. The narratives ranged from 18th- and 19th-century history to the Naxalite era in West Bengal, tribal rebellions to feudal atrocities … the novel(s) had to be situated in South Asia, that being one of the main requirements of the prize.”

“Now in its fifth year, the DSC Prize has been rewarding the best writing about the South Asian region and bringing it to a global audience,” said Manhad Narula, member of the DSC Prize Steering Committee. “I feel each of the books on the long-list is a must-read.”

The long-list selection, from a pool of 75 submissions, was made by a five-member jury comprising Daruwalla; literary critic and former _Granta_ editor John Freeman; Maithree Wickramasinghe, who teaches at the University of Kelaniya, Sri Lanka, and at the University of Sussex; Michael Worton, professor emeritus at the University College London who has written on modern literature and art; and Razi Ahmed, the founding chairman of the annual Lahore Literary Festival (LLF).

The short-list of five to six books will be announced on Nov. 27 in London. The winner of 2015 DSC Prize will be named on Jan. 22 at next year’s Zee Jaipur Literature Festival and will also receive $50,000.

Pakistan’s H. M. Naqvi won the inaugural DSC Prize in 2011 for his debut novel, _Home Boy_. Other winners of the annual prize are: Shehan Karunatilaka for _Chinaman_, Jeet Thayil for _Narcopolis,_ and Cyrus Mistry for _Chronicle of a Corpse Bearer_.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*France to initiate 100 MW Solar Project in Pakistan*




Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif has said Government of Pakistan is making improvement in Energy Sector.
While talking to a high-level delegation of prominent French company Total and Sun Power Corporation which met him here , Chief Minister said that the Punjab government has provided highly conducive environment for investment in the energy sector.
The French Power Corporation expressed interest in setting up a 100MW solar project in Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park.
The Chief Minister explained to the delegation how the energy shortage was hitting at the economic development of the country in addition to affecting education, health, agriculture and other sectors. He said that solution to energy problem at the earliest is essential for rapid development of the country and promotion of economic and trade activities, therefore, government is making serious efforts in this regard. He said that Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park spread over a vast area of 1000 acres in Bahawalpur district, is in the final stages of completion. He welcomed the interest shown by the French company in setting up a 100 mw solar power project. Shahbaz Sharif said that speed and transparency in the implementation of development projects is the hallmark of Punjab government. He assured that all out facilities will be provided to the French companies. Chief Executive Office of Total, Marc Soissong said that his company is deeply interested in establishing a 100 megawatts project at Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park and it will be completed on fast track basis in accordance with the vision of Chief Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

work in full swing
PROJECT OF CLIFTON ....FLYOVER & Ramp









.
.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan signs MoU for establishment of AIIB as a founding member*

ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister of Finance and Revenue Senator Mohammad Ishaq Dar on Friday signed the Memorandum (MoU) Understanding for establishment of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) in Beijing as one of the 21 Prospective Founding Member countries.
The signing of the MoU signifies that the parties have jointly decided to establishing AIIB that would accelerate the negotiation process of the Articles of Agreement (AoA) for the bank, says a message received here from Beijing on Friday. 
Following the signing ceremony Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said that it was a historic and auspicious occasion for Pakistan to be a pioneer and prospective founding member of the much-needed infrastructure investment bank, that would be instrumental, though complementary to other banks in addressing the pressing infrastrucure needs and development deficits of the region and beyond. 
“The AIIB is a landmark decision and will provide financing support to developing countries in Asia for infrastructure development in order to promote regional connectivity. Pakistan has been supporting the initiative right from the initial announcement. We believe that the bank will be an important platform to convert the abundant savings available in the region into investment to help regional economies achieve sustainable and rapid development thereby contributing to the world economy”, Dar remarked. 
Dar who is currently visiting China said that in our region the “appetite for infrastructure is much greater than other regions and it is lagging behind,” and the creation of the bank would be very helpful in reducing poverty, increasing GDP, per capita income and overall economic growth and socio-economic prosperity of the region. 
“The region will have greater opportunity to focus on attending to the infrastructural deficits,” he added. 
He said that it was imperative, given the dynamics and imperatives of growth in the region, to have a bank to augment and complement their services at hand through other similar banking and financial institutions. 
He said AIIB would work closely with World Bank, Asian Development Bank and other multilateral and bilateral development institutions in a complementary way to promote regional cooperation and partnership in addressing the development challenges.
He said it was a great win-win initiative of Chinese leadership that received broad support not just from Pakistan but many other countries. 
Since the beginning of the year, China had led extensive consultations with other regional and non regional countries on establishment of AIIB, he said adding that after several rounds of multilateral consultations, regional Prospective Founding Members had reached consensus on key elements of AIIB as reflected in the MoU. In October 2013, Chinese President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang announced the initiative of establishing AIIB during their respective visits to South East Asia,he added. 
He said the historic signing would bode well for development and would reap many benefits. 
This, he said would translate into further enhancing of bilateral and economic ties between Pakistan and China. 
He said Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) had opened branches in Pakistan, several energy and communications infrastructure projects including China Pakistan Economic Corridor projects were underway between the two countries and an institution like AIIB can play a pivotal role in materaializing these initiatives. 
With headquarters in Beijing, AIIB will be an intergovernmental regional development institution and would operate following the model and principle of multilateral development banks, focusing on supporting the infrastructure development in Asian region. 
The authorized capital of AIIB will be $100 billion and initial subscribed capital will be $50 billion. 
The initial paid up capital will be $10 billion. AIIB will draw upon the best practices of the existing MDBs in setting up its governance structure. 
The establishment process of AIIB is open and inclusive, and other interested countries are welcome to join the process. 
It is expected that the Articles of Agreement (AoA) will be finalized after rounds of negotiations and likely to be signed in mid 2015 and AIIB will be formally established to start operation by the end of 2015. 
The 21 Prospective Members include: Bangladesh, Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, China, India, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Lao PDR, Malaysia, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, Oman, Pakistan, Philippines, Qatar, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Thailand, Uzbekistan, and Vietnam. 
Indonesia would be the 22nd Member and has not been able to obtain necessary government approvals for MoU owing to elections in the country. 
It will join AIIB as the prospective founding member after completion of necessary formalities.

*Rs250bn spent on smoking in FY14*





Pakistanis burnt their Rs250 billion to ashes through smoking of over 64bn cigarettes in the financial year FY14. -- File photo
KARACHI: Pakistanis burnt their Rs250 billion to ashes through smoking of over 64bn cigarettes in the financial year FY14, disclosed a State Bank report recently issued.

The State Bank’s Statistical Bulletin reports that Pakistanis smoked 64.48bn cigarettes in the year FY-14.

Despite the rising cost of cigarettes, manufacturers have succeeded in maintaining and keeping up with the demand.

The average price of cigarette is considered Rs4 (conservative estimate) and the total price of 64.48bn cigarettes comes to an estimated Rs258bn.

The most popular brand Gold Leaf is available at Rs100 per pack of 20 cigarettes or Rs5 per cigarette.

The minimum price of cigarettes available in the market is Rs50 per pack of 20 cigarettes or Rs2.5 per cigarette.

Costly imported cigarettes are also available in the market which can go up to Rs150 plus per pack.

Though there is no research available as to how much the low income group contributes to the huge figure of 64.48bn cigarettes, however there is no doubt that the group is actively consuming cigarettes manufactured in the country.

It is believed that about 110 million Pakistanis cannot afford two meals and face low to moderate food insecurity. However, this large population is also responsible for the huge turnover in the cigarette industry.

If calculated on per day basis, 177 million cigarettes per day were consumed in FY-14.

Though the figure shared by the SBP bulletin is based on recorded/official sales, billions of smuggled, fake and unbranded cigarettes are produced and sold in the country.

Cigarettes dealers said branded cigarettes are smuggled from Pakistan to regional countries due to better taste of tobacco produced in Pakistan.

Cancerous deaths

In Pakistan, tobacco and cigarette smoking is said to be responsible for 90 per cent of lung cancer cases. Over 100,000 people, including women and children become victim to lung cancer annually while many more are left disfigured and with life-long illnesses including heart disease and hypertension.

In this scenario, the government and health authorities have failed to curtail the number of smokers in the country which continues to increase with each passing day.

Though the Prohibition of Smoking in Enclosed Places and Protection of Non-smokers Health Ordinance 2002 is there, its implementation remains a hard task for the health agencies.

*Easing power crisis: 2,500MW to be added to grid by Feb 2015, says PM*





Premier Nawaz gave approval for making the consignment available to Kot Addu power plant which will generate 1,200MW, as well as four other private power plants – Orient, Saif, Saphire and Halmore – which will collectively produce 800MW of electricity. PHOTO: REUTERS

*ISLAMABAD: 
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday directed the ministries of petroleum and natural resources, water and power and finance division to ensure that additional electricity of 2,400 to 2,500MW comes to the system by February 2015, both in the case of LNG and new on-site generation.*

He said line losses and theft of electricity should be controlled at all costs and serious steps be taken against theft of gas, irrespective of official status of the persons involved. He issued these instructions while chairing a joint ministerial meeting of the energy sector held at the Prime Minister House. Attendees included cabinet ministers Khwaja Asif, Chaudhry Nisar, Parvaiz Rashid, Ahsan Iqbal, Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Khawaja Saad Rafique.






The prime minister was briefed about the status of LNG import and its availability for the power sector. He was informed that first consignment will reach Pakistan by February 2015 and to be available to the power sector.

Premier Nawaz gave approval for making the consignment available to Kot Addu power plant which will generate 1,200MW, as well as four other private power plants – Orient, Saif, Saphire and Halmore – which will collectively produce 800MW of electricity. The consignment will also be provided to Jamshoro power plant for producing 400 to 500MW.

Work on other projects, including Fast Track LNG terminal, SSGC LNG terminal, Gwadar Nawabshah LNG terminal and pipeline, Private LNG terminals, GEI, PGPL and Bahria to import 2bcfd LNG, enough to generate up to 15,000MW, will be expedited.

The prime minister was also informed that there are opportunities for producing affordable power from mobile mounted on-site power plants through 26 gas fields in the country having a potential to generate 1,000MW.

He also directed the relevant agencies to implement the already provided tax relief in the LNG policy. He also directed the water and power ministry to ensure that in future if bills are issued without meter-reading, it is specified on the bill that this is a ‘presumptive bill’, and any excess amount charged will be adjusted when the meter is read. The meter will be read at least once every three months.

The prime minister said the public demand for affordable electricity was justified and also a promise of the PML-N government. He vowed to regularly chair meetings of relevant ministries for better coordination and to achieve desired results within the stipulated timeframe.

Nawaz said all those working in relevant departments have to work round the clock. He said any lapse will not go unpunished and any good work they do will not go unrewarded.

*Pak-China cooperation: CDB agrees to back Diamer-Bhasha dam conference*





A view of Diamer-Bhasha Dam site at Chilas. PHOTO: INP

*BEIJING: 
The China Development Bank (CDB) has agreed to be local sponsors of an awareness conference that would be held for prospective investors for the construction of the 4,500 megawatt (MW) Diamer-Bhasha dam.*

This transpired during Finance Minister Ishaq Dar’s meeting with CDB Executive Vice President Zhao Xiaoyu in Beijing. During the meeting, Dar appreciated the CDB’s support in the past and hoped for the cooperation to continue.

The finance minister said the present government was on the trail of a major reform programme in taxation, power, banking and corporate sectors. Rupee stabilisation, stock exchange improvement and increase in the forex reserves were some of the immediate positive results.

“The government has set tough targets for itself in the Vision 2025 document and is determined to achieve them,” said Dar. “Strict financial discipline and cut down on wasteful expenditure showed our resolve to implement the reform programme.”

Dar said the CDB would reap further dividends if it teamed up to develop numerous potential sectors. He mentioned that the Pakistani policy regime in the power sector was very rewarding.

*Similar sentiments*

Meanwhile, Xiaoyu expressed appreciation for Pakistan’s cooperation particularly in the investment sector. He said that the Pak-China Economic Corridor had opened up a new vista of opportunities.

Pakistan is providing good space to companies to establish their footprint. He said that the Pakistan China Investment Company was an example of good partnership between Pakistan and CDB.

*India seeks transit facility for wheat export to Afghanistan*





As the Indians seek permission to export over a million tonnes of wheat to Afghanistan through Pakistan’s land route, the flour milling industry here is up in arms, threatening protests and warning of the adverse impact that it would have on its business.

It is exerting active pressure on federal ministries to pre-empt the move. The industry thinks that subsidised Indian wheat would drive it out of the Afghan market, which it takes more of an extension of its business for two reasons: proximity and high profits.

It is not only the general subsidy on farm inputs that makes the Indian wheat cheaper as compared to Pakistan, but the Indian government, if the Pakistani industry is to be believed, has also offered a specific $50 per tonne additional subsidy to exporters, thus driving the price further down.

Indian wheat would cost PKR2,900 per tonne in Afghanistan, against Pakistani commodity at Rs3,400 per tonne. This difference of Rs500 per tonne is bound to tilt the competitive edge in favour of the Indian wheat and Pakistan would lose its traditional market that consumes over half a million tonne of flour from Pakistan.

*Transit trade facility for India, for business with Afghanistan, has a strategic dimension to it, rather than being purely a commercial activity. That is precisely the point where Pakistan needs to clarify its position*
Cheaper Indian exports would hit the entire Pakistani milling industry business cycle; previous payments — flour to the Afghan market is supplied on credit — would get stuck as new orders dry up. Pakistan, has been following a liberal wheat import regime to meet domestic requirements. It has already imported over 350,000 tonnes and orders of over a million tons are on their way and would arrive in the next few months.

This is in addition to 3.75m tonnes stocks currently lying with Punjab, 1.9m tonnes with Pakistan Agriculture Services and Storage Corporation (Passco), 1.35m tonnes with Sindh and 1.4m tonnes with the private sector. Some these stocks would remained piled up if the Afghan market slips out of hands.

Socially and politically sensitive governments — federal and provincial — in Pakistan keep a vigilant eye and check on flour prices because they provide staple food to the majority of Pakistanis. It is not so for Afghanistan, where supply matters more than price. The industry and traders on both sides of the border thus make huge money.

The possible permission has also revived old fears of farmers. The Indian wheat carries Karnal Brunt (a kind of disease), that they think would spread in Pakistan if wheat is allowed to be traded through the country. Given the porous nature of Afghan transit trade and borders, they fear that the disease-carrying Indian wheat may be diverted to Pakistan and destroy its wheat base, which enjoys a good reputation in the world market.

Historically, the farmers have never objected to the export of flour to Afghanistan, but they have always been apprehensive about allowing Indian wheat through Pakistan. The industry has successfully rekindled their fears and enlisted required support to put pressure on the government. The government, on its part, is holding the ground so far. But for how long, it remains to be seen.

Transit trade facility for India, for business with Afghanistan, has a more strategic dimension to it, rather than being purely a commercial activity. That is precisely the point where Pakistan needs to clarify its position. All trade relations have their cost benefit ratio, and trade with Afghanistan or India, or both, is no exception to the rule.

Both India and Pakistan have large agrarian economies and are bound to compete and complement each other in different areas of trade, especially in regional countries like Afghanistan that have no developed agricultural base of their own.

Pakistan needs to have a comprehensive overall trade strategy, especially for the region it is located in and prepare its policy and production regime accordingly. With freight charges skyrocketing in the world, regional trade is a reality that no country can escape. It is time to get priorities and policies right, for the long term, rather than resort to ad-hoc decisions.

*Chinese group offers $1bn investment in housing sector*





Investors laud decision of K-P government to launch mega housing schemes equipped with all basic civic amenities. Photo by REUTERS
PESHAWAR: A high-level team of Chinese investors called on Chief Minister Pervez Khattak at the CM Secretariat here on Saturday and offered $1 billion investment in two mega housing schemes in the province.

According to a handout, the group lauded decision of the provincial government to launch mega housing schemes equipped with all basic civic amenities, including safety and security in view of the residential requirements of the ever increasing population of the province. It assured the government of all-out support in implementation of the projects.

These projects include Mega Education City on M-1, Nowshera, Mega Sports City, Peshawar, New City Abbottabad and New City and Tourism Resort in Chitral.

During his talks with the group, led by CEO of Shanghai company Mr Ma Shi Jing, Mr Khattak said that both the mega projects would be big cities with all housing facilities and availability of basic amenities, but these are named as education and sports cities.

CM’s adviser on housing Amjad Khan, parliamentary secretary for planning and development Khaleequr Rehman, adviser on investment Dilroze Khan, chief secretary Amjad Ali Khan, secretary housing engineer Zahid Arif, and high-ups of the relevant departments were also present on the occasion.

The chief minister said that new housing schemes were the need of the hour to meet residential requirements of the growing population and reduce pressure on the urban localities.

He welcomed the offer of the Chinese company for the big investment in housing sector of the province and informed it that all schemes were planned to be of international standard equipped with all modern civic facilities.

*KU completes 40-year research on flora of Pakistan*
By Faiza Ilyas
Updated 2 days ago




Delphinium Chitralense, an endangered species, is endemic to Chitral.
KARACHI: Research on Pakistan’s flora that involved countrywide surveys, investigations and a long process of authentication by foreign experts has finally come to an end at Karachi University (KU) after 40 years, scientists at the university told Dawn.

The last volumes of the Flora of Pakistan are under publication these days and it is expected that the work will be available by the middle of next year.

Currently, there are 222 editions of Flora of Pakistan.

“It’s a great achievement, though it took so many years. It’s the first most comprehensive scientific data on the country’s flowering species,” said Prof Mohammad Qaiser, senior botanist currently serving as KU vice chancellor.

Prof Qaiser credited the work to his mentor, senior botanist and former KU vice chancellor Prof Syed Irtifaq Ali, who spent more than 50 years in teaching and research and was the first, along with another researcher, to initiate the work.

“He is one of the most senior plant taxonomists in the country and the only expert help available to us. Prof Ali worked tirelessly for the research project despite his poor health,” Prof Qaiser explained reasons for the delay in the work’s completion.

‘Fifty species to be extinct’

Initially named the Flora of West Pakistan, the project, funded by the US department of agriculture, was launched in 1968-69 in two institutions, Gordon College Rawalpindi and the University of Karachi simultaneously.

The then chairman of the KU botany department, Prof Syed Irtifaq Ali, who is still one of the chief editors of the publication, and E. Nasir, a botany teacher at Gordon College, were the premier researchers who, with the help of other staff, collected the initial data.

Gordon College’s contribution, however, ended with the death of Mr Nasir after 17 years and the project, which was renamed after the fall of Dhaka as Flora of Pakistan, was solely looked after by KU, which was supported by the Missouri Botanical Gardens once the agreement with the US department of agriculture ended.





Discovered by British researcher Dr Wight in the 1870s, Campylanthus ramosissimus is an endangered species, endemic to Thano Bola Khan, Jamshoro district.
“Unlike the Indians who had a big infrastructure, huge literature and a large collection of species (all left intact by the British) available to them, we started from scratch. Gordon College Principal Dr R. Stewart’s collections that comprised species mostly of the Northern Areas were the only work available for our guidance,” Prof Qaiser said.

The Flora of Pakistan volumes contain information about the plant habitat, their figures, family, characteristics, details of their distribution, key to identification, local and scientific names, list of threatened species, plant utility (chemical and medicinal properties), if any, and citations.





The research work has mostly been done by locals unlike some other countries, where major research and editing in recording the flora is done by foreign experts.

For instance, research on Sri Lanka’s flora is written by Americans, Iran’s by Austrians, Turkey’s by Scots, Saudi Arabia’s by mostly Pakistanis and Iraq’s by an English team of the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, London.

Once information was gathered locally, it was verified by experts at the Royal Botanic Gardens. “Experts at Kew were the best choice to verify information as British scientists were the first to carry out research on the subcontinent’s flora and, presently, they have one of the largest collections of its specimens,” Prof Qaiser pointed out.

According to Prof Qaiser, work by Pakistani botanists in this area is considered as one of the most authentic in the scientific world and there are plans to update and revise past volumes of Flora of Pakistan once KU experts are done with its last edition.

The country has more than 6,000 flowering species whose details have been recorded in Flora of Pakistan, he says. The upcoming volumes will carry data on at least 20 more new species that have been identified in surveys over the past seven years.

“It’s a misconception that Pakistan’s flora was similar to that of India. In fact, it matches only 30pc with our flora, the rest of 70pc is similar to that of Iran’s, Afghanistan’s and Central Asia’s,” said Prof Qaisar.

Regarding species endemic to Pakistan, he said although there was no detailed data available on them now, it was estimated that there were 465 such species in Pakistan, of them 50 species were on the verge of extinction.

Underlining the need for plant conservation, he said that like the Zoological Survey Department, the country should have a botanical survey department, the first step towards conservation.

“Once we know the status of our entire flora, both flowering and non-flowering species, then we can start work for their protection. Plant conservation is not an easy job the world over and there are about 100 endangered plant species that only exist in botanical gardens as scientists couldn’t introduce them in the wild due to multiple threats,” he said.

The relevant government departments should take an initiative and grow threatened plants, at least, in the parks declared protected. The last six to seven volumes of Flora of Pakistan are being published at KU printing press with the support of USAID.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Crescent Bay by Emaar *
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI The Arkadians*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.The new Multan Airport will be completed by the end of this year with new security equipment.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

When is crescent bay expected to be completed?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*وفاقی حکومت نے آئندہ تین سال کے دوران ملک کے ہر ضلع میں کم از کم ایک یونیورسٹی یا کیمپس قائم کرنے کا فیصلہ کیا ہے۔ ذرائع کے مطابق اس ضمن میں وفاقی حکومت رواں سال کے دوران ملک کے دور دراز علاقوں میں بیس جامعات اور کیمپس کی تعمیر کیلئے 2 ارب 38کروڑ61 لاکھ روپے ہائر ایجوکیشن کمیشن کے توسط سے خرچ کرے گی۔ یہ جامعات اور کیمپس فاٹا، لورالائی، سرگودھا، تربت، سندھ، اٹک، نارووال، وہاڑی، اسلام آباد، ملتان، لاڑکانہ، پشاور، مردان، بہاولپور، رحیم یار خان، بےنظیر آباد میں قائم کئے جائیں گے۔ سب سے زیادہ رقم ناروال میں یونیورسٹی آف انجینئرنگ اینڈ ٹیکنالوجی لاہور کے سب کیمپس کی تعمیر کیلئے 40 کروڑ روپے رکھی گئی ہے۔ ملتان میں خواتین یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 20 کروڑ روپے، سرگودھا یونیورسٹی میں زرعی کالج کے قیام کیلئے 50 لاکھ روپے، تربت میں یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 35.5 کروڑ روپے، لورالائی میں یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 10 کروڑ روپے، زرعی یونیورسٹی فیصل آباد کے دیپالپور اوکاڑہ میں سب کیمپس کیلئے 4 کروڑ روپے، لاڑکانہ میں شہید بےنظیر بھٹو یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 25 کروڑ روپے، بےنظیر آباد میں شہید بےنظیر بھٹو یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 15 کروڑ روپے، کامسیٹس کے اٹک میں سب کیمپس کیلئے 10 کروڑ روپے،سرگودھا میں میڈیکل کالج یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 9کروڑ 36لاکھ روپے، وفاقی دارالحکومت میں وفاقی اردو یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 7 کروڑ روپے، گلگت میں قراقرم یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 1 کروڑ 45 لاکھ روپے، پشاور میں فرنٹیئر خواتین یونیورسٹی کے قیام کیلئے 10 کروڑ 71 لاکھ روپے،کامسیٹس کے وہاڑی میں کیمپس کے قیام کے لیے 10 کروڑ روپے،کامسیٹس کے ایبٹ آباد کیمپس کے قیام کیلئے 50 لاکھ روپے، بہاﺅالدین یونیورسٹی کے شاہیوال کیمپس کے قیام کیلئے 8 کروڑ 68 لاکھ روپے، ایئریونیورسٹی کے ملتان کیمپس کے قیام کیلئے 8 کروڑ روپے، اسلامیہ یونیورسٹی بہاولپور میں زرعی کالج کے قیام کیلئے 8 کروڑ 83 لاکھ روپے اور اسلامیہ یونیورسٹی بہاولپور کے رحیم یار خان کیمپس کے قیام کیلئے 12 کروڑ 29 لاکھ روپے خرچ کئے جائیں گے۔*

*OGDCL earns record Rs124bn profit*





.—Dawn file photo
ISLAMABAD: The Oil and Gas Development Company Limited earned record after-tax profit of Rs124 billion during the last financial year, showing a growth of 36 per cent.

The 17th Annual General Meeting of the company was informed on Sunday that the sales revenue grew by 15pc to Rs257bn.

The meeting presided over by Zahid Muzaffar, Chairman of the Board of Directors, and attended by Iskander Mohammad Khan, Prince Ahmed Omar Ahmedzai, Rehmat Salam Khattak, Hamid Farooq and Mohammad Rafi, managing director and chief executive officer of the OGDCL, reviewed the performance of the company during 2013-14. It also oversaw election of new members of the board.

The meeting was informed that earnings per share had gone up to Rs28.81. The company contributed Rs132.26bn to the national exchequer on account of corporate tax, dividend, royalty, general sales tax and excise duty, etc.

Chairman Zahid Muzaffar told the meeting that the OGDCL continued to deliver robust financial results coupled with steady operational performance.

The company acquired 29 new exploratory blocks and the current concession portfolio consists of 62 owned and operated joint venture exploration licences along with holding working interest in six blocks operated by other E&P companies.

The company gave Rs50 million for rehabilitation of people affected by earthquake in Balochistan and contributed Rs250m to the Prime Minister’s fund for flood victims in 2014 and Rs80m to the PM’s fund for IDPs during 2014-15.

The chairman assured the shareholders that the company would continue to undertake new development activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

so, the only "development" going on in Pakistan is just roads and bridges and apartments. no new factories, no research, no industries.



cb4 said:


> *Secretariat Complex in Sind*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why the f*** is sindh govt wasting money on this?


----------



## Edevelop

*Tarbela Dam 4th Extension 1,410 MW*

*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Edevelop

*Punjab Forensic Science Agency *

*





Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*





*













PM to Innaugurate Construction of Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway





* 
*PIA gets another A-320*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Metro - Faisal Avenue - Jinnah Avenue crossing... I don't know if the Metro will run elevated to the Jinnah Avenue? But they are building huge pillars there so the metro might be going elevated then even the Jinnah Avenue.
My guess will be through underpass - Faisal Avenue. (Already there)
At Ground Level - U turn traffic for Faisal and Jinnah Avenue (Already there)
At First Level Jinnah Avenue (Already there)
At 2nd Level Metro trek. (New construction)




.
.
The last update showing the metro trek entering Peshawar More from IJP side...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*PIA has cut losses of Rs13.5bn this year: aviation adviser*






This picture shows a Pakistan International Airline aircraft. — File photo
ISLAMABAD: Adviser to Prime Minister on Aviation Affairs Shujaat Azeem said on Friday that the annual loss of Pakistan International Airline (PIA) had been reduced to Rs18 billion from Rs31.5 billion during the previous year.

He said the PIA was also paying Rs3.29 billion interest on legacy loans that were taken in 1992.

Speaking to reporters in the federal capital, the premier's adviser said that 10 more narrow-body airbuses and five aircraft manufactured by French-Italian manufacturer ATR would be inducted in PIA by the end of December this year.

Induction of more aircraft would help boost PIA's performance which would assist in generating more revenue, Azeem said.

Praising the initiatives for the improvement of the national carrier, he said the government was working towards introducing a new aviation policy to discourage corruption within PIA.

PIA had received delivery of its eight A-320 aircraft acquired on long-term dry lease from General Electric, Azeem added.

He also said that the PIA has 25 operational airbuses and 11 ATR aircraft at present and increasing the number would also help overcome its financial difficulties.

*New Islamabad airport close to completion*




the airport is located at an area of 3,300 acres, with the length of 18.5 kilometres. STOCK PHOTO

*ISLAMABAD: 
More than 90% work on the new Islamabad International Airport (IIAP) has been completed and the facility is expected to become operational in October 2016, according to IIAP Project Director Civil Aviation Brigadier (Retd) Pervez Hayat Khan. *

He was briefing a delegation of the Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ICCI) led by its chairman, Muzzamil Hussain Sabri, on Thursday. He informed the delegation that the runways, roads and terminals were in the final stage of completion and it has been developed with the state-of-the-art facility with three times more passenger handling capacity, a four-story terminal and 15 boarding bridges.

Khan added that 99% work for laying transmission lines has been completed and a 135 megawatt grid station has also been built to provide electricity to the airport.

He said the airport is located at an area of 3,300 acres, with the length of 18.5 kilometres, while feasibility of three big dams was prepared to supply water to the facility. Khan said the initial development cost of the project was estimated at Rs38 billion, however, due to delays, its cost has increased to over Rs85 billion.

He hoped that the completion of this facility would give boost to business activities as it will promote trade and exports from this region. Speaking on the occasion, ICCI President Sabri appreciated the construction of a modern airport in Islamabad and said that a Facilitation Counter for businessmen should be established at the airport to provide them better services.

*Resolving power crisis: Chalking a plan to set up power plants near gas fields*





The proposed plan aims to enhance generation in order to curb power shortfall that ranges between 3,000 to 7,000 megawatts (MW). CREATIVE COMMONS

*ISLAMABAD: 
In a desperate attempt to overcome the persistent power crisis, the government is working on a plan to set up power plants near various gas fields to address the concern.*

The proposed plan aims to enhance generation in order to curb power shortfall that ranges between 3,000 to 7,000 megawatts (MW). The country has been facing an acute shortage of electricity which stunts growth by around 3% every year, causing a huge number of industrial units to shut operations.

Official sources in the Ministry of Water and Power told _The Express Tribune_ that the proposed policy to this effect will be presented to the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) or the Council of Common Interest (CCI) for approval.

They said that for a continuous gas supply, the Ministry of Water and Power, along with the Petroleum Ministry, has agreed to set up power plants at various gas fields.

“Both ministries have agreed to carry out the bidding process for setting up power plants at the sites of the gas fields,” sources said, adding that the petroleum ministry would provide the specifications.

They said that the Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) would carry out the bidding process subject to meeting legal requirements. A preliminary study including interconnection studies will be carried out by the power producer in consultation with the energy buyer.

The request for proposal shall be prepared in consultation with all the stakeholders including the respective distribution companies, which would then be approved by the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra).

The concerned power distribution company (Disco), under whose jurisdiction the power plant will be located, shall sign the Energy Purchase Agreement (EPA) with the power producer.

The officials said that the EPA would be based on a take-and-pay basis (immediate cash payment method in order to avoid adding to the circular debt), tariff would be a single composite one without any capacity or fixed charges and Nepra shall provide a draft for a short and simplified EPA.

“There will be no contractual concessions or guarantees in the form of implementation agreement, or the sovereign guarantee by the government of Pakistan,” officials said, adding that the power regulator will determine and provide the benchmark tariff/reserve price prior to the issuance of the request for proposal to the bidders.

They said the payments to power producers would be either secured through an escrow arrangement, assignment of earmarked Disco receivables or some other priority payment arrangements.

“Nepra will issue generation licences and the approval of tariffs through international competitive bidding within 15 and 10 days, respectively,” officials said. “This proposed scheme of arrangement would be approved by the ECC or the CCI.”

A steering committee comprising officials of the power regulator, ministry of petroleum and other concerned departments of the power sector have been formed to work out the modalities for the transparent procurement of power from the proposed plants.


*Power transmission lines: Blanket tax exemptions on investments for 10 years*





Finance Minister Ishaq Dar chairing the meeting of Economic Coordination Committee at PM's office on Thursday. PHOTO: PID








*ISLAMABAD: 
The federal government has extended blanket tax exemptions on investments in the power transmission lines for a period of 10 years, while also rolling over loans worth Rs136 billion that were earlier obtained to retire the circular debt. *

The decision to extend tax exemptions was taken by the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet and was aimed at attracting investments in the dilapidated transmission network of the country.

Headed by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, the ECC also gave fresh sovereign guarantees to facilitate Pakistan International Airlines to borrow Rs12 billion and slapped 20% regulatory duties on the import of wheat.

It also increased margins of oil marketing companies on petrol and diesel along with dealer margins. The decision will result in a minimum 80 paisa per litre increase in petrol and diesel prices.

While considering a draft policy framework for the private sector transmission line projects, the ECC approved corporate tax exemption for 10 years with instructions that the companies concerned would file tax returns, according to a handout issued by the finance ministry.

The ECC allowed tax exemptions in turn over tax for a period of 10 years. Further, withholding tax on income was also exempted. However, the economic decision-making body decided that general sales tax on imports by investors would be adjustable.

Unlike the blanket tax exemptions to Independent Power Producers (IPP), the exemptions for the transmission line investors would be limited to only 10 years, said Federal Board of Revenue Chairman Tariq Bajwa. He said the tax on dividends will be 10% for transmission projects against 7.5% for IPPs.

The ECC directed the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority to finalise a tariff petition within a month for transmission lines without the re-opening of tariff obtained through international competitive bidding. The government is opening the transmission lines for the private sector for the first time.

*Debt rollover*

The ECC rolled over the syndicated term finance facility of Rs136.5 billion for another two years which was obtained two years ago to retire circular debt. The rollover will have no impact on the existing stock of the circular debt but it will increase burden on the budget on account of debt servicing cost. The government is paying interest rates to banks over and above the Karachi Interbank Offered Rates (Kibor).

The ECC also imposed 20% regulatory duty on wheat imports. The decision was taken to preserve foreign currency reserves.

The ECC was of the view that there was no justification for increasing imports as the crop yield for wheat in the country was reasonable, however, the decision is in violation to commitments given to the World Trade Organization.

*Pakistan International Airlines*

The ECC approved sovereign guarantees for facilitating PIA to obtain Rs12 billion in loans so that the national flag carrier can meet its critical requirements, the terms and conditions of the loans will be determined in consultation with the finance ministry. The increased lending to PIA has stretched National Bank’s balance sheet, according to officials.

*Increase in margins for OMCs*

The ECC increased the OMCs’ margin on petrol by 12 paisa and by 49 paisa on diesel while the dealers’ margin was increased by 30 paisa per litre. The move will increase the overall prices by about 80 paisa. The OMCs were taking Rs1.89 per litre margin on high speed diesel before the increase. The commission for dealers, currently at Rs2.30 per litre, has been proposed to be jacked up to Rs2.60 per litre.

The ECC approved a policy framework for on-site projects based on interim gas supply. The proposal is aimed at interim utilisation of over 200 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) of natural gas available at various gas fields which cannot be injected into the pipeline system in the near future, due to the time required for the establishment of gas production.

*Cadet College Larkana *

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA to undertake Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway project*

National Highway Authority (NHA) would undertake Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (E-35) in two phases, an official of Ministry of Communications .
He said in Phase-I, construction of 49 km Hassanabdal-Havellian Section will be taken up.
He informed Asian Development Bank has agreed to provide $ 315 million and approved $ 200 million for this year and rest $ 115 million will be provided next year.
The project is to be executed in two Packages, Package-I is 40 Km long and Package-II 19 Km long.
He said tenders for construction above two packages were advertised on last month.
About land acquisition, he said the process would be carried out in three packages. However land Acquisition for Package I and II has been completed and 95 pc payments made to land owners.
He said land acquisition process for Package-III is underway, wherein 14 villages have been acquired and for remaining one village proceeds will be completed shortly.
Tenders will be called within three months after completing all the requirements of ADB, he added.
He said after construction of E-35, huge traffic load on Karakoram Highway would be eased. He said that the Karakoram Highway was constructed to meet the needs of six to seven thousands vehicles, whereas currently over 20,000 vehicles travel on this road daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

* LAHORE | Signal Free Qainchi, Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ISLAMABAD | Peshawar Mor Interchange*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan | Metro Bus System MBS*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*The newly renovated East Medical Ward Mayo Hospital. Well equipped ICU, Lab , endoscopy and beds etc*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Icon*_





*G5 Ocean Heights ( Next to Ocean Tower)*








_*Under Construction High rises & Skyscrapers in Karachi*

*Total 28 High rises & Skyscrapers are u/c in Karachi.*

*1. Bahria Icon tower 270m 65fl *

*2. Chappal Skymark +210m 48fl*

*3. Icon Hotel Tower +180m 45fl*

*4. Marine Tower + 180m 45fl x 2

5. Dolmen Towers 175m 45fl x 2

6. Opal 225 tower 170m 42fl

7. Ovation Tower 150m 35fl

8. Bakht Tower 140fl 35fl

9. Lucky One 130m 32fl x 8

10. Com 3 Towers 130m 32fl x 2

11. 17 Park View 128m 32fl

12. Arkadians A 125m 34fl

13. G4 Tower 120m 30fl

14. G5 Tower 120m +32fl

15. Metro Twin 116m 30fl x 2

16. 70 Riviera 110m 29fl

17. Quality Tower 110m 28fl

18. Pearl towers 110m 28fl

19. Royal 8 Icon 110m 30fl -25fl

20. Reef Towers 110m 27fl

21. Coral Towers 108m 26fl

22. Arkadians B 104m 22fl*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*

Credit: imarshad ssc





*























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

G-4 Tower










UBL Tower














70 Riveria






Dolmen City










Bahria Icon Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Sports City Project in Narowal*










*



*

*Faisalabad Road Projects*





*



*

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Turkish firm to clean Pindi from next week*
_
Rawalpindi - Turkish company Albaraq will take over the charge of sanitation work in 15 union councils of the city from the next week.
Chairman Rawalpindi Waste Management Company Raja Hanif Advocate said that funds have been released to Turkish company for the first quarter. Company has brought 200 new vehicles to make Rawalpindi a role model in terms of sanitation arrangements.
Some 4000 small containers will also be placed at different points in Rawalpindi city. One polythene bag will be provided to every citizen for collection of garbage at the door step daily.
Ten kanal of land has also been provided to Turkish company for parking its vehicles and 12 kanal of more land will be provided within a few months. Comprehensive strategy has been evolved to improve the sanitation system in the city and 750 tons garbage will be shifted daily outside the city._

Turkish firm to clean Pindi from next week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JasonZhou

Well done, Pakistan's brother, Keep up ,We all hope you all will peace soon and prosper.

I'm a Chinese, my English is not very well, Please don't mind

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

JasonZhou said:


> Well done, Pakistan's brother, Keep up ,We all hope you all will peace soon and prosper.
> 
> I'm a Chinese, my English is not very well, Please don't mind



Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

JasonZhou said:


> I'm a Chinese, my English is not very well, Please don't mind


Xea Xea


----------



## JasonZhou

Horus said:


> Thank you





ShowGun said:


> Xea Xea







I get off work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KPK: Under-construction Kundal Dam in District Swabi, scheduled for completion in 2015. The Dam, being built by the KPK Provincial Government at a cost of Rs. 810 million since 2013, will have a storage capacity of 56,000 cusecs flood water. Two canals will be taken out from the Dam for irrigating 5,000 acres.*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*LSM output up 3.19pc in 2 months, 5.27pc in August*






ISLAMABAD: The country's large scale manufacturing (LSM) sector has witnessed growth of 3.19 percent during the first two months of current fiscal year as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

The provisional Quantum Index Numbers (QIM) of large scale manufacturing industries was recorded at 113.46 points during July-August (2014-15) against 109.96 points during July-August (2013-14), according the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

The highest growth of 2.50 percent was witnessed in the indices provided by Provincial Bureaus of Statistics (PBoS) followed by the indices of Ministry of Industries that increased by 0.76 percent while the indices monitored by Oil Companies Advisory Committee (OCAC) witnessed nominal negative growth of 0.07 percent.

On year-to-year basis, the industrial growth increased by 5.27 percent during August 2014 as compared to August 2013 while on month-to-month basis,the industrial growth increased by 2.16 percent during August 2014 when compared to growth of July 2014, the data revealed.

Meanwhile, the major sectors that showed growth during July-August (2014- 15) included textile (1.32 percent), food beverages and tobacco (9.61 percent), paper and board (1.03 percent), fertilizers (0.53 percent) and electronics (12.04 percent).

Similarly, the production of leather products went up by 2.95 percent, iron and steel products by 10.53 percent, rubber products by 15.73 percent, chemicals by 8.86 percent and non-metallic mineral products by 1.07 percent.

The production of engineering products also witnessed positive growth of 17.37 percent, pharmaceuticals by 4.49 percent and automobiles by 5.23 percent.

On the other hand, the LSM industries that witnessed negative growth, included wood products and coke and petroleum products, production of which decreased by 75.13 percent and 0.67 percent respectively during the period under review.

The provisional QIM is being computed on the basis of the latest production data of 112 items received from sources including Oil Companies Advisory Committee (OCAC), Ministry of Industries and Production (MoIP) and Provincial Bureaus of Statistics (PBoS).

OCAC provides data of 11 items, MoIP of 36 items while PBoS proved data of remaining 65 items.

Tax collection, GDP growth rate and foreign exchange reserves and industrial growth were moving up, while the inflation was going down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Halal meat export reaches US $ 230.2mn mark*



ISLAMABAD: The export of halal meat has increased to US$ 230.2 million during fiscal year 2013-14 from US $ 211.1 million in same period last year, showing an increase of 9 percent.

The export of other food touched US$ 4393.7 million mark as the export value of some food items like rice, fish, fruits and oil seed has increased whereas export value of vegetables, tobacco, wheat, sugar, spices witnessed decrease.

As per break-up issued by Commerce Division in 2012-13 halal meat fetched US $ 211.1 million in 2012-13 and US $ 230.2 million in 2013-14.

Similarly, other food contributed US $ 4550.9 million in 2012-13 and US $ 4393.7 million in 2013-14.

Moreover, the government has taken steps to increase the export of meat and food items which included ban on commercial export of live animals from the country w.e.f. October 1, 2014 to enhance export of meat.

Pakistan Horticulture Development & Export Company (PHDEC), established with a mandate of work for production, development and export of horticulture products has conducted trainings/workshops/seminars for the capacity building of growers, processors and exporters.

It provided support to horticulture industry for country specific Sanitary & Phytosanitary (SPS) compliance and established Hot Water Treatment Plant at Karachi on Public Private Partnership basis and Irradiation Treatment Facility at Lahore in collaboration with Atomic Energy Commission.

The government also announced some incentives under Strategic Trade Policy Framework (STPF) 2012-15 which included 50 percent subsidy on cost of plant and machinery for processing of meat in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK), FATA and Balochistan.

The other incentive was mark-up support of 2 percent on prevailing Long Term Financing Scheme for future import/purchase of machinery and also mark-up support of 1.5 percent on Export Finance Scheme (EFS) to inter-alia processed food, meat and meat preparation.

Up-gradation of rice inspection labs and subsidizing 50 percent cost of plant and machinery for establishing processing plants for meat, fruits, vegetables, dates etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JasonZhou

A long description, understand it's difficult， Take your time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Foreign investment: Chinese group makes first installment for cotton mills*





"It might be possible that they have problems with MTM to withdraw agreements of partnership, but Shandong was directly involved with FIEDMC," FIEDMC CEO Aamir Saleemi. PHOTO: AFP

*FAISALABAD: Chinese textile giant Shandong Ruyi Technology Group Limited has paid the first installment to the Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) in order to start construction work for Pakistan’s largest cotton-spinning mills.*

With a total investment of $2 billion, the mills would consist of 600,000 spindles, generating thousands of jobs in the textile hub of the country.






A delegation from the International Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) has visited the project site and approved the investment plan for the Faisalabad Shandong Ruyi Textile Park, according to FIEDMC officials.

FIEDMC CEO Aamir Saleemi said there were rumours that China was planning to reverse the investment plan and was no longer interesting in installing textile units in Faisalabad. He added that there was no truth to this, as procedural work leading to construction activities is already under way.

They are making payments according to the agreement with FIEDMC authorities, he added. According to the agreement, the Chinese have to complete the payment in three installments. The first will cover 10% of the total amount, while the second will cover 40% and 50% will be covered in the third.

The 10% was the cost of land as investors will now pay the second instalment next week. This is just the beginning, Saleemi added, as they are expecting huge Chinese investments in the industrial estate in the near future.

In the beginning of October, FIEDMC issued the letter to the Chinese group to start their construction work according to the contract. Infrastructural and construction machineries dispatched from China will arrive in Faisalabad in a few days.

According to authorities, Shandong acquired the land and started construction work. They added that the construction of buildings, residential apartments and boundary walls has officially begun.

Two coal-based power plants of 270 megawatts – 135 MW each – are installed in the industrial estate to facilitate the energy requirements of the companies.






The development of the zone is increasing as other Chinese companies are also showing interest to invest in the area. Saleemi added that a well-known Chinese dry battery manufacturing company has also purchased 14 acres of land to install a unit there.

*The MTM conundrum*

Saleemi said that the Shandong Ruyi group was directly engaged with the FIEDMC management in all their financial and investment plans. He said there is no connection to the agreement the Chinese group has with Masood Textile Mills (MTM).

“It might be possible that they have problems with MTM to withdraw agreements of partnership, but Shandong was directly involved with FIEDMC,” he added.

To facilitate the Chinese investors, FIEDMC started teaching the Chinese language to their employees. For this purpose, they signed an agreement with the National University of Modern Languages Islamabad to deliver daily Chinese language lectures at the FIEDMC office.

According to industry experts, Shandong Ruyi is one of the largest textile conglomerates in China. The Chinese are losing competitive edge in their home country because of high wages – almost six times higher than in Pakistan – which gives them more incentive to invest here. This is the highest foreign investment in the textile sector of Pakistan, they added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Cooperation body: Pakistan elected to UN Economic, Social Council*





Islamabad to help shape the Post-2015 Development Agenda. PHOTO: AFP

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has been elected member of the United Nations Economic and Social Council (ECOSOC) for a three-year term starting January 1st, 2015.*

Pakistan secured 181 out of a total of 186 votes cast by member states at the election held at the United Nations General Assembly on Wednesday. A country required two-thirds majority of 124 to win a seat in the elections.

Pakistan was contesting for one of three Asian seats in the body. The other Asian countries elected were India and Japan.






This overwhelming support of the international community manifests confidence in Pakistan’s diplomacy and is an acknowledgment and appreciation of Pakistan’s longstanding commitment and contribution to the United Nations.

The 54-member body is one of principal organs of the United Nations mandated with the important task of coordination, policy review and formulating recommendations on economic, social and environmental issues, as well as for implementation of the internationally agreed development goals.

Pakistan’s election as a member of Ecosoc comes at a critical time when the UN-led deliberations to shape the Post-2015 development agenda are underway. Pakistan has remained actively engaged in this process.

Upon taking seat at the Ecosoc next year, Pakistan will continue its constructive engagement with the international community to help shape the Post-2015 Development Agenda, which will have elimination of abject poverty by 2030 as its overarching goal.

Pakistan will work with member states to make the Ecosoc stronger and more responsive to the contemporary social, economic and environmental challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*
45 Storey, Proposed tower in Clifton Karachi









Pearl City in Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Crescent Bay by Emaar in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall in Lahore*

*







*

Credit: Ahmed Rashid Ahmed ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Cooperation body: Pakistan elected to UN Economic, Social Council





Islamabad to help shape the Post-2015 Development Agenda. PHOTO: AFP

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has been elected member of the United Nations Economic and Social Council (ECOSOC) for a three-year term starting January 1st, 2015.*

Pakistan secured 181 out of a total of 186 votes cast by member states at the election held at the United Nations General Assembly on Wednesday. A country required two-thirds majority of 124 to win a seat in the elections.

Pakistan was contesting for one of three Asian seats in the body. The other Asian countries elected were India and Japan.






This overwhelming support of the international community manifests confidence in Pakistan’s diplomacy and is an acknowledgment and appreciation of Pakistan’s longstanding commitment and contribution to the United Nations.

The 54-member body is one of principal organs of the United Nations mandated with the important task of coordination, policy review and formulating recommendations on economic, social and environmental issues, as well as for implementation of the internationally agreed development goals.

Pakistan’s election as a member of Ecosoc comes at a critical time when the UN-led deliberations to shape the Post-2015 development agenda are underway. Pakistan has remained actively engaged in this process.

Upon taking seat at the Ecosoc next year, Pakistan will continue its constructive engagement with the international community to help shape the Post-2015 Development Agenda, which will have elimination of abject poverty by 2030 as its overarching goal.

Pakistan will work with member states to make the Ecosoc stronger and more responsive to the contemporary social, economic and environmental challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*First Solar Measuring Station Starts Operation*

LAHORE: Pakistan’s first solar measuring station to gather radiation data has commenced its operation in the neighbourhood of Bhawalpur district, a step towards compiling a national solar atlas.

The inaugural ceremony was held on Monday at Quaid-e-Azam (QA) Solar Park.

This is one of nine solar measuring stations to be installed across Pakistan as a part of the World Bank-funded renewable energy resource mapping and geospatial planning project with a financial outlay of $1.96 million.

Pakistan has more than 300 sunny days and one of best solar resource. However, enormous solar energy has yet to be tapped to meet burgeoning power demand. So far, only around 24 independent power producers – having 792.99 megawatts production capacity – are in different stages of development.

The nine solar measuring stations are being established in Islamabad, Lahore, Quetta, Peshawar, Karachi, Hyderabad, Bahawalpur, Nokundi and Multan.

Resource mapping and geospatial planning for solar, wind and biomass will be done through a global initiative being led by the Energy Sector Management Assistance Program.

According to a World Bank document, the project is being formally launched to speed up the expansion of sustainable renewable power generation with the support of the World Bank and ESMAP’s renewable energy resource mapping Initiative to help improve the country’s knowledge and awareness of solar, wind and biomass energy resources.

All components of the solar measuring project – ground-based data collection, mapping, strategic environmental assessment, and developing policy recommendations – will be carried out based on ESMAP’s term of references and approved suppliers to ensure quality. For wind and solar, wind masts and pyranometers will be installed.

With installation of high-quality solar stations and a calibration station, the activity will collect, process and analyse resource data.

The equipment being installed will measure three types of solar radiation (direct normal, global horizontal, and diffuse), along with temperature, air pressure and wind speed.

The data is transmitted automatically to a central server, and will be made available for free by the World Bank for use by government and private investors.

The nine measuring stations will be operated for the World Bank for two years, with the data then used to produce a validated, high quality solar atlas for the entire country.

The World Bank is also developing a wind and a biomass atlas as part of the bank’s project.

The Commissioner Bahawalpur presided over the inauguration ceremony of the station’s operation. Representatives from the World Bank, Alternative Energy Development Board, solar power park and various other dignitaries and stakeholders attended the ceremony.

Oliver Knight, representative of the World Bank, said the solar measuring station is ‘high precision’ grade; the second high precision station will be installed at the NUST campus in Islamabad.

The other seven sites will receive standard measurement stations more suitable for remote regions and require less maintenance.

Najam Ahmed Shah, chief executive officer at QA Solar Power Pvt Ltd, promised to extend assistance in the maintenance of the station, apart from nominating QA engineers to act as focal persons for technical co-ordination.

Solar measuring station starts operation - thenews.com.pk

*In Quaid e Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*One Constitution Towers in Islamabad*

*







*

*Rawalpindi Metro:*






*

















Karachi*:

Bahria Icon Tower










Com 3 Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*LDA likely to use tunnel boring machines*

For the first time, the city is likely to have development work through use of huge Tunnel Boring Machines (TBMs).

The equipment will be used for executing the project titled “Laying of sewerage and drainage pipelines and capacity enhancement of the existing drainage system at Central and North Lahore.”

Though the study of the project worth about Rs8 billion had been conducted by Nespak about 10 years back, the Strategic Policy Unit (SPU) -- a think tank of the Lahore Development Authority (LDA) -- started reviewing it in order to suggest better options in this regard.

“In the Nespak’s study, the experts suggested to lay a pipeline of 60-inch diameter from Larex Colony to Bund Road via Garhi Shahu, Lakshmi Chowk, Chauburji, Samanabad, Gulshan-i-Ravi in order to drain out the rain/waste water in the Ravi. The route of the pipeline was 17-km and under this, the Water and Sanitation Agency was also to establish a pumping station at Gulshan-i-Ravi in addition to the existing one,” said a senior LDA official.

He said similarly another pipeline of 96-inch diameter was also suggested to be laid from Gulberg to Charar drain via Kalma Chowk and Ferozpur Road in order to drain out the water first in Charar and then Hadiara for its onward final disposal to the Ravi. But the experts had suggested to lay both the pipelines through open cuts — a method that involved massive digging up to 20 to 30 feet and then lay the pipes. Since the idea of launching the project through open cut methods involved fear of a massive damage to all sorts of the existing infrastructure, the LDA’s top command directed the SPU to review and suggest some other measures.

“So the officials in SPU started work on it by involving various Wasa experts. And through exploring other methods as being adopted in China, Turkey, Korea, India and Riyadh (Saudi Arabia), it was decided to buy at least two TBMs worth about Rs600 million to avoid damage to the existing infrastructure,” the official added.

He said the TBMs used to perform well by doing two works simultaneously. “The machine makes boring besides injecting and fixing pipeline at a time without damaging the existing infrastructure. And there will be no problem to the people moving on roads, streets and thoroughfares.”

He said a PC-1 had been submitted jointly by the LDA and Wasa under which three options were presented to the planning and development department.

“As per the option-1, the government has been asked to accord approval to laying out the pipelines through open/cut/local method as suggested by the Nespak. In this case, work will be completed in 50 months.

“Under option-II, the LDA/Wasa experts have suggested to lay out the pipelines by using two TBMs. It will take about 30 months. According to the last option, we have suggested to complete the project in 15 months by involving four TBMs,” the official explained.

He said since the department had principally agreed with the SPU last week, it might accord approval to the PC-1 under option-II. The official claimed the LDA and Wasa would immediately launch the project soon after receiving approval from the department. This project would not only help the government avoid accumulation of water during rainy season but also carry out timely drainage of the domestic sewerage, he claimed.

The officials of the city district government and town municipal administration are experiencing a hectic work schedule with the onset of Muharram. Many of them return to their homes at night despite reporting to their respective offices early in the morning.

They are even spending their holidays (Sundays) at their offices without any sort of TA/DA and overtime.

“I couldn’t sleep well for the last many days. I and my staff are arriving office at about 8am daily and going back homes at 9pm,” an official told Dawn.

He said besides Muharram, they were also regularly performing additional duties related to dengue and polio etc.

He urged the senior officials to recruit temporary staff for such occasions rather than making the existing staff over-burdened. He also sought payment of TA/DA along with overtime under labour laws.–

CITY diary : LDA likely to use tunnel boring machines - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway*










*Makran Coastal Highway*






*M-1 (Peshawar-Islamabad)*






*M-2 (Lahore-Islamabad)*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

driving my cj on KKH would be one hell of an experience..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*this is the proposed design for M1and E35 Interchange at Burhan
*_









*just want to share here 

BAHRIA TOWN Grand Jamia Masjid*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi Metro*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*this is the proposed design for M1and E35 Interchange at Burhan
> *_



Burhan interchange isn't a good designed .... I often feel puzzle through this interchange


----------



## Sulman Badshah

“The deals being signed between China and Pakistan are worth $42 billion. The whole investment is being made by China,” said Amir Zamir, the spokesman for Pakistan’s ministry of planning and development. “There is no loan or aid for the energy projects, but pure investment by the Chinese,” he told AFP.

*List of agreements signed*
1. Economic and Technical Cooperation Agreement
2. Framework agreement for concessional loan
3. Minutes of 3rd JCC of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor
4. MoU on outline of Long-Term CPEC Plan
5. MoU on capacity building for development of CPEC
6. Agreement on CPEC energy projects cooperation
7. Loan for cross-border fiber-optic system
8. MoU on surface mine in Thar Coal Field Block-II/ Engro-Thar Power Plant
9. Agreement on Suki-Kinari Hydro Power Project
10. Agreement on Muzaffargarh Coal Power Project
11. MOA on Coal Power Project at Qadarabad
12. UEP Power Project EPC Framework Agreement
13. Quaid-e-Azam Solar Energy Park
14. Implement Agreement on Dawood Wind Farm
15. EPC Agreement on open pit mine in Thar Block I
16. Coal supply contract for power plant in Thar Block I
17. MoU for thermal power assets in Pakistan
18. Agreement on Ruyi-Masood Textile Industrial Park
19. MoU on Coal Power Plant in Port Qasim
_Published in The Express Tribune, November 9th, 2014.

Source: China and Pakistan sign 19 agreements worth $42 billion_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 147553


Masha-Allah !!!

Malik Riaz should replace Ahsan Iqbal as Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 148346



There is a bullet train in the picture. This may be a silly and noobish question but are they planning on making bullet trains in Pakistan?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WaLeEdK2 said:


> There is a bullet train in the picture. This may be a silly and noobish question but are they planning on making bullet trains in Pakistan?



i heard Islamabad to Muzaffarabad train will be like that but don't think that will happen... it'll be same like the trains which is already running..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Auto deals: Foreign investors roll in with pakwheels.com*





Malaysian fund commits $3.5 million to online portal. PHOTO: PAKWHEELS.COM

*LAHORE: Long ago, when entrepreneurs decided to form a company that is going to make its presence felt on the internet, critics would raise eyebrows. Lack of internet penetration or trend to shop or even browse for products online would be huge obstacles.*

However, recently the mindset has changed. Entrepreneurs seem to start up their companies on social media, set up a website before launching commercial operations.

And potential investors are aware of that.

In 2003, Muhammad Raza Saeed dared to trend in the then uncertain business of internet companies. He set up an online portal for the auto sector, where users could buy and sell vehicles.

Almost a decade later, the initiative, pakwheels.com, has managed to carve its niche in the Pakistani market.

The business is now serving a variety of purposes, now luring in foreign investors as well.

The portal recently succeeded in raising $3.5 million from Frontier Digital Ventures, a Malaysian based venture capital fund focusing on online classified businesses in the emerging and frontier markets. According to Saeed, this is a reflection of the trust foreign investors show in the Pakistani market. The funding might be pale in comparison to neighboring country India but it is a start.

*The story behind the wheels*

After 11 years of experience, the management still believes that it is just the beginning and this sector has untapped potential.

Pakwheels.com Chief Executive Officer and Co-founder Saeed said there was a long way to go. “Pakistani internet companies are just entering their maturity phase, and the growing mobile subscription will play a major role for us,” said Saeed, a Lahore University of Management Sciences graduate.

Raza said the mobile subscription is likely to be tripled in the coming years, from the current level of 30 million to 100 million in 2019. And this growing subscription is forcing many global internet incubators to look towards the Pakistani market.

The increasing competition among different portals is now forcing Saeed to introduce new trends. Saeed is looking to move ahead with an aggressive marketing strategy.

Along with this the management is working hard to diversify their portal through product enhancement and improvement, adding research reviews, additional content and user reviews.

Due to this, consumers will have access to the content and information of any car available, whether locally manufactured or imported. This will help user decide which car to buy in his or her budget constraints.

“We are planning to increase our user base by expanding our product line and making our portal adhere to global standards,” said Saeed.

“The next four years are extremely important for us, as we have to work hard to give each and every car solution online, to capture maximum share from 100 million mobile subscribers.”

He said that there still remain lots of things to be done for the auto portal due to the nature of the business — one has to shift its strategy quickly to remain the market leader.

The management is looking to expand its presence all over Pakistan. While it has a single office in Lahore, they are now looking to make their presence felt in other cities and establish offices there as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Winter solution: Jul Bujh your geyser at the press of a button*





With depleting gas reserves, application could help save energy.

*KARACHI: 
Necessity is the mother of invention. For those still in doubt, the story of Jul Bujh – a locally developed smartphone application meant to control gas-powered water heaters (geysers) – should offer a good explanation of the need-innovation relationship specified in this English proverb.*

Urdu’s equivalent of ‘on-off’, Jul Bujh is an electro-mechanical device controlled by a microprocessor, which itself is programmed through a smartphone application.

The product can convert gas-powered water heaters into eco-friendly gas-saving appliances, say developers. The product, therefore, has the potential to reduce the country’s domestic gas consumption and help consumers save thousands on their gas bills.






Winter, the peak season for domestic gas consumption, has already started and thousands of households might already have turned on their water heaters that have been running on the same technology for over 70 years.

Regardless of one’s need, these appliances would most likely run 24 hours a day for the whole season. This exercise is repeated every year but with a huge cost to the country, which is not producing enough gas to meet the burgeoning demand.

“If you are someone who sets your geyser to hot water for 24 hours a day, you can expect a gas saving of up to 40% [from Jul Bujh] based on your needs,” said Zia Imran, the brain behind the product.

The estimate is based on previous year’s gas prices, which would probably not go up five times, he said, referring to a recent report. Gas tariff for all categories of consumers, including domestic, are likely to be increased by three to five times in a month or so, the report said.

What may offer further explanation for the saving is Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited (SNGPL)’s public notice, which says it costs more than Rs7,000 or $70 per month to run a geyser for 10 hours a day.

With depleting gas reserves and rising gas tariffs, the product could at least mitigate what has now become a national problem – and it was only natural for it to come from a bright mind.

A Cornell graduate, Imran has 12 years of experience in Silicon Valley working with the world’s leading technology companies. He has also served as Pakistan Software Export Board Managing Director and Chairman, Pakistan Software Houses Association (P@SHA) for IT and IT-enabled services.

*The story behind Jul Bujh*

Interestingly, it was the need that gave birth to the idea of Jul Bujh. It all started from a newspaper advertisement by SNGPL, which read “turn on the water heater 30 minutes before use and then set it on pilot”. After reading it, Imran thought it wasn’t practical for consumers to follow the instruction.

Geysers are usually placed at the back of the house or in a corner, which is not readily accessible, Imran says. “Who would want to go out at 5 in the morning to turn his geyser on when it is cold?” he said. That was when he thought about a solution.

Explaining the process, he said one can set an on-off schedule for the geyser on his smartphone app, enabling the microprocessor to set the thermostat to the specified dial setting for any particular time slot.

One can turn the geyser thermostat to full, half, one-fourth and pilot according to his own need and turn it off when not needed at all through this app, which is currently supported by Android and iPhone.

The electrical engineer has used all his experience to make sure the product is as easy to use as possible. Besides quick installation, one doesn’t need to have a smartphone to use the product.

“It is easy to find someone in your immediate circle or neighborhood who has a smartphone that can programme your device,” Imran said. “You programme the device once or tweak your programme a couple of times but then let it run for months. So you don’t need to have a smartphone to use this device.”

After successful tests, Imran is currently seeking funds to commercialise the project – they need $200,000, which will be sufficient for a two-year production.

Although Jul Bujh caters to domestic consumers, it can be modified for the industrial sector – the largest consumer of gas in the country.

“We already have enquiries from large factories with hundreds of gas-powered geysers. We are thinking of making an add-on wireless module, which will then mass programme their geysers in a certain area,” Imran said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Three Pakistani companies added to small-cap index*





Lafarage Cement Pakistan, Murree Brewery and Indus Motors were added to the MSCI Small-cap Index.

*KARACHI: 
In the latest semi-annual index review for MSCI Equity Indices, the provider of international investment decision support tools has added three Pakistani companies to the MSCI Frontier Markets Small Cap Index.*

The companies added are Indus Motor Company, Lafarge Pakistan Cement and Murree Brewery. No Pakistani company was deleted from the MSCI Frontier Markets Small Cap Index in the review announced by the Geneva-based investment advisory firm on November 6.

Earlier in May, nine companies from Pakistan – Abbott Laboratories, Dawood Hercules, Fauji Cement, Habib Metro Bank, IGI Insurance, National Foods, Packages Limited, Shell Pakistan and Hub Power Company – were added to the MSCI Frontier Markets Small Cap Index.

International institutional investors use different MSCI indices – such as frontier, emerging, China and US markets – to create balanced portfolios aimed at generating maximum returns while keeping in view their overall risk appetite.

Meanwhile, no Pakistani company was either added to or deleted from the MSCI Frontier Markets Index in the latest review.

Pakistan’s new weight in the MSCI FM Index is not yet available. According to Topline Securities research analyst Vahaj Ahmed, Pakistan’s weight will cross 7.5% following the successful offering of Oil and Gas Development Company (OGDC) shares.

The government is offering 10% of its stake in OGDC to institutional and general investors that represents 7.5% of the total paid-up capital of the company. This will increase the company’s free-float from 15% to 22.5%.

Four new companies were added to the index six months ago while one company was removed. However, the decision to increase the number of Pakistani companies was mainly because of the reclassification of two major economies – Qatar and the United Arab Emirates – as MSCI emerging markets. Their previous status was of frontier markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan takes EU to WTO over plastic trade*






European Union flags fly in front of the European Commission headquarters in Brussels. PHOTO: REUTERS

*GENEVA: Pakistan launched a trade dispute at the World Trade Organisation on Wednesday to challenge the European Union’s punitive duties on Pakistani exports of polyethylene terephthalate (PET), the WTO said in a statement.*

Pakistan says the EU has broken WTO rules in the way that it imposed anti-subsidy duties on PET, which is used in synthetic fibres, plastic bottles and food containers.

Under WTO rules, the EU has 60 days to try to settle the dispute in direct talks, after which Pakistan could escalate the issue by asking the WTO to set up a panel to adjudicate.

Pakistan’s exports of PET were worth just over $200 million last year, according to data from the International Trade Center, a UN-WTO joint venture.

Although its exports have grown, sales to the EU have dwindled in the past few years. The EU accounted for over 80 per cent of Pakistan’s foreign sales of PET a decade ago, but less than 10 per cent of Pakistani PET exports went to the EU in 2013, a tiny slice of the EU’s $4.3 billion imports of the material.

The dispute is the first that Pakistan has initiated in almost a decade and its first against the EU. It previously launched three disputes – two against the United States and one against Egypt, which was settled in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*FATA: COAS Gen. Raheel Sharif inaugurated the Wana-Shakai-Makeen Road during his visit to South Waziristan Agency*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..




.
.




.
.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## osama zafar

That air port looks Chikna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Islamabad Express (Islamabad-Lahore) the fair is just 340/= From Margalla Station Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus






















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Karachi circular Railway (News)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Sialkot Waste Management Company 



















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rs2.85bn for children hospitals in three cities*

LAHORE: Adviser to Chief Minister on Health Khwaja Salman Rafique says the government will construct three children hospitals at Rawalpindi, Gujranwala and Bahawalpur at a cost of about Rs2,850 million (Rs2.85 billion).

He was presiding over a review meeting of Annual Development Programme (ADP) of health department at Civil Secretariat on Sunday, says a handout.

Punjab Secretary Health Jawad Rafique Malik, Director General Health Dr. Zahid Pervez, Additional Secretary Health (Technical) Dr. Salman Shahid, Chief Planning Officer Abdul Haq Bhatti and other senior officers attended the meeting.

The meeting accorded approval to 65 schemes.

The health secretary directed that DCO of respective districts and divisional commissioners be contacted to acquire land for the project.

He said consultants be hired for the projects and feasibility report be prepared on an urgent basis.

Chief Planning Officer Abdul Haq Bhatti said construction work on Children Hospital, Faisalabad, was under way and the project would be completed soon.

Khwaja Salman directed that work on project of rehabilitation and repair of nursing hostel be started immediately.

He said a meeting should be called on a fortnightly basis to review progress on the development projects and utilisation of funds.

He said work on Pakistan Kidney and Liver Transplant Centre in Lahore would also start soon. For the purpose, a trust would be established and a summary had been sent to the chief minister for approval of names of the trustees.

The meeting also decided to constitute a technical committee to prepare classifications for the procurement of mobile health units for the under-developed districts of Punjab.

The meeting decided that blood centres would be established in Rawalpindi, Gujranwala, Faisalabad and Sargodha at a cost of Rs100 million.

Secretary Health Jawad Rafique Malik directed that the chief planning officer and director of Blood Transfusion Service should visit Indus Blood Transfusion Centre, Karachi, and submit a feasibility report to establish centres in Punjab on the model of Karachi centre.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1143435/rs2...n-three-cities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Road rehabilitation, bridge over Chenab okayed*

GUJRAT: The historic Defence Road between Cantonment cities of Kharian and Jalalpur Jattan will be widened and rehabilitated with Rs300 million by the Punjab government, as the strategically important road has been in a dilapidated condition for long.

A bridge over the Chenab at Shahbaz Pur village in the outskirts of Jalalpur Jattan has also been approved to restore the link between the Gujrat and Sialkot sides of the old Jurneli (Defence) Road that is 90 feet wide.

The local administration and ruling party had been underlining execution of the proposed widening of the 32km long road as well as construction of the bridge, which according to them could bring about economic prosperity in the area.

District Coordination Officer (DCO) Liaquat Ali Chattha told Dawn the provincial government had approved widening and rehabilitation of the old Defence Road from Kharian city’s GT Road up to the proposed site of the Shahbaz Pur Bridge in Jalalpur Jattan. More than Rs300 million were being allocated for the project, he added.

Initially, the Punjab government had only approved the construction of a bridge over the Chenab for linking Gujrat to the international airport and the Sambrial dry port in Sialkot to facilitate expatriates as well as electric fan exporters from the area. However, due to pursuance by the local administration and local PML-N leaders, the government also approved rehabilitation of the Defence Road, he said. He added that both projects would be executed in the current fiscal year.

Construction of the bridge had been planned during the PML-Q government in Punjab. The then chief minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi had allocated funds and the then president retired Gen Pervez Musharraf laid the foundation stone. Elahi had also established the University of Gujrat near Jalalpur Jattan city to link it with Sialkot through Shahbaz Pur village. The Defence Road and the proposed site for the bridge were located only a few kilometres away from the university’s Hafiz Hayat campus.

However, the PML-N government changed the location and design of the project. Now a single bridge providing two-way traffic had been designed, which would be 32 feet wide and the estimated cost of the project was Rs1.5 billion.

Previously, two bridges had been planned at another site located a few kilometres away from the current site and their estimate cost was a bit high.

PML-N leader Nawabzada Tahirul Mulk said locals pinned great hopes on both projects. The people of Gujrat, Jhelum, Mandi Bahauddin as well as Bhimbher and Mirpur districts of Azad Jammu and Kashmir, with an overwhelming majority settled abroad, could utilise the Sialkot airport and dry port after the bridge was constructed.

He said out of the total estimated budget of Rs1.5 billion, Rs200 million had already been released for initiating the construction work on the bridge, which would hopefully be completed within the current fiscal year.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1143434/roa...-chenab-okayed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

It seems as though most of developments are happening in Punjab. The other provinces need to pick up the pace.


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*$1b investment: Chinese firm to set up refinery in Pakistani province balochistan.*





Oil refineries import nine million tons of crude oil every year to meet their processing needs. Oil imports cost between $14 and $15 billion. STOCK IMAGE 

*ISLAMABAD: 
A Chinese company is planning to pour an investment of $1 billion into setting up Pakistan’s first deep-conversion oil refinery in violence-plagued Balochistan, a step that could turn the country into an oil exporter especially to Beijing.*

“The Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources is in talks with Volant Industry Limited of China about developing a deep-conversion oil refinery in Balochistan,” said an official while talking to _The Express Tribune_.

In the first phase, the refinery would have annual production capacity of five million tons and it would be enhanced to 10 million tons in the next stage, the official said.

This will not only help meet domestic demand but will also lead to export of petroleum products to neighbouring countries like China.

At present, the designed refining capacity of the country is 13.9 million tons per annum, which will increase to about 18.5 million tons after a new Byco refinery with production capacity of 120,000 barrels per day starts operating at the optimum pace.






Total consumption of petroleum products is estimated at 22 million tons per annum, of which about 13 million tons are imported. Apart from this, oil refineries import nine million tons of crude oil every year to meet their processing needs. Oil imports cost between $14 and $15 billion.

Pak Arab Refinery Limited (Parco), a major oil refinery, has the capacity to produce 100,000 barrels per day and 4.5 million tons per annum.

At present, oil refineries produce 40% of furnace oil consumption after processing crude and making value addition, but they are compelled to sell the product at a lower price, said the official, adding the deep-conversion facility would be able to refine furnace oil twice and sell it at a better price.






Under the economic corridor programme, Pakistan and China plan to lay oil and gas pipelines from the Gwadar Port to China to meet the latter’s energy needs. “There is a possibility that the proposed refinery will sell petroleum products to Beijing,” the official said.

Earlier, Iran had announced that it was interested in investing $4 billion in setting up a refinery at Gwadar with a 400,000-barrels-per-day capacity.

The plan was part of building an oil pipeline from Iran, which would be extended to China, which also gave its backing to the project. However, because of unresolved issues pertaining to Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline, Tehran shelved the plan.

Former president Pervez Musharraf had also coined the idea of establishing a trade corridor to meet Beijing’s energy needs and offered help in constructing a strategic oil pipeline from Gwadar to China’s border.

Beijing is heavily reliant on oil supply from Gulf states, which comes through a very long route, via the Strait of Malacca. The oil supply first reaches Shanghai, or the Chinese east coast, and then travels thousands of miles to reach the country’s western areas.

However, “the Gwadar refinery can provide a much safer, cheaper and shorter route for oil transportation to the west of China through the Karakoram Highway,” a senior official remarked.

A big chunk of Chinese investment in Pakistan has gone to development projects in Balochistan including Saindak copper and gold project in Chagai and lead-zinc mining project in Lasbela.

“The oil refinery planned to be set up by the Chinese firm may also create scores of employment opportunities for the local people,” the official said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 13th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan346

coming back from doctors hospital
ATTACH=full]151399[/ATTACH]




View attachment 151399

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan346



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346




----------



## Muhammad Omar

hassan346 said:


> View attachment 151415



Description of these pictures please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

lol i couldnt able to post pics any more as its says ur banned by admin


----------



## farhan_9909

Please,only post picture's related to development work.As we have already other dedicated threads for developments news.

This thread is specific for picture's of underconstructions projects


----------



## hassan346

farhan_9909 said:


> Please,only post picture's related to development work.As we have already other dedicated threads for developments news.
> 
> This thread is specific for picture's of underconstructions projects


actually i was trying posting pics gain and as i was having trouble uploading them


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI-ISLAMABAD .... Metro Bus System*






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Metro: Service that changed your transport experience*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad | Metro Bus System MBS*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Phase 1 Of Multan Metro to Start soon 




*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI | 2 Underpasses + Flyover by Bahria*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*132-KV grid station inaugurated at M-3 Industrial City near Sahianwala.










*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan, Japan sign agreements on disaster management*

Pakistan and Japan have signed bilateral agreements for implementation of two disaster management projects costing 36 million dollars.

These are aimed at improving the capacity of sewerage and drainage services and the weather forecasting system in Pakistan. 

Bilateral agreements for “the Project for Upgrading of Mechanical System for Sewerage and Drainage Services in Gujranwala” and “the Project for Establishment of Specialized Medium Range Weather Forecasting Center and Strengthening of Weather Forecasting System” were signed by Secretary Economic Affairs Saleem Sethi and Japanese Ambassador Hiroshi Inomata in Islamabad on Thursday. 

The first project will help upgrade the existing sewerage and drainage capacity in Gujranwala city. This will ultimately help in improved sanitation and reduced risk of inundation caused by heavy rains. 

Under the other project, the existing meteorological radar in Islamabad will be replaced, an upper-air observation system and a meteorological data communication system will be installed, and a Specialized Medium Range Weather Forecasting Center will be established. 

It will enable the Pakistan Meteorological Department to improve the accuracy of weather forecasts and to disseminate these forecasts and warnings speedily. 

Speaking on the occasion, the Ambassador said Japan gives high priority to disaster management in its development assistance for Pakistan. He noted that both Japan and Pakistan are disaster-prone countries and Tokyo will continue to work together to make Pakistan a disaster resilient country.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Phase 8 of Bahria Town *_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*MBPl Construction of Bus Depot near Peshawar Morr, Islamabad
Project Cost: 1125 Million 
Client: RDA
Consultant: NESPAK
Compl. Date: 6 March 2015*_
_*







*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MBPI Construction Bus Depot near Peshawar Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro bus

Stations starts taking shape 

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro bus 



















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 152760


lol u just posted the same picture


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*New Islamabad Int. Airport




*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Company to build, operate Tapi pipeline set up*

Amin Ahmed

Updated about 14 hours ago


The pipeline will export up to 33 billion cubic metres of natural gas a year from Turkmenistan to Afghanistan, Pakistan and India over the next 30 years. - Reuters/file

ISLAMABAD: Four state-owned gas organisations of Turkmenistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India (Tapi) have established a company that will build, own and operate the planned 1,800km Tapi gas pipeline.

The pipeline will export up to 33 billion cubic metres of natural gas a year from Turkmenistan to Afghanistan, Pakistan and India over the next 30 years.

Turkmenistan has the world’s fourth-largest proven gas reserves, and the pipeline will allow the landlocked country to diversify its gas export markets to the southeast.

Turkmen gas will provide a key new source of fuel for southern Afghanistan, Pakistan and northern India.

“Establishment of the Tapi pipeline company is a key milestone in the development of the pipeline. It is a tangible sign of transformational cooperation among the parties that presages the enhanced energy security, business prospects, and overall peace and stability in the region promised by the pipeline,” said Klaus Gerhaeusser, ADB Director General of Central and West Asia Department.

The ADB was appointed the transaction adviser for the pipeline project in November last year. In that role, the bank advised on the establishment of the Tapi pipeline company as an integral part of the larger goal of identifying and selecting a commercial consortium leader to spearhead the construction and operation of the pipeline.

Published in Dawn, November 16th , 2014


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI | 2 Underpasses + Flyover by Bahria *
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BAHRIA TOWN Heritage Hotel *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore GULBERG | Liberty forum*
*
5 Commercial Floors for shopping
3-Star Hotel
4 Cineplex
SPA, Swimming Pool, Health Club
Valet Parking
Shopping



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Hope tower (women's hostel) at Forman Christian college*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Lahore Fortress Square 










*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*SADDAR | Parsa Citi 8*20 Fl + 4*15 Fl Residential U/C*_
_*
























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*SADDAR | Parsa Citi current height (10 floors)*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*JOHAR | Royal Park Luxury Apartments*
*





Scale Model






Model apartments 









Launching Ceremony 14th November 2014







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan Railways: Restored/Upgraded Shalimar Express*


----------



## S.Y.A

Yar sab chorho, yeh batao k KCR kab shuru ho rha hai?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

mave said:


> *Grand Father of all Scams*
> As recd.
> 
> The Sharif brothers and their closest confidante Khawaja Mohd Asif are all set to squander away an astronomical sum of 3 Billion Us Dollars.which will put to shame all scammers in the past such as Mr 10 Percent and his cronies…All other scandals such as Swiss accounts OGRA Hajj Ephedrine scams will be dwarfed if the script is executed.
> *The series of China visits by Sharif Brothers and their children, Khawaja Asif and a Lahore based tycoon ,are nothing but part of the grand design of the mega of the mega scams…*
> The Sharif brothers have struck deal with Some Chinese coal power companies *to inflate the officially notified tariff* and capital cost of power projects by a whopping 3 Billion dollars *to accommodate their kick backs. *The 6600 MW Gaddani coal power park and planned 6600 MW coal power projects are the crux of the deal combining into a total of 13200 MW. *The main architect of the scam is Khawaja Mohd Asif *who interestingly had challenged the rental power plants in Supreme court and a favorite of former CJP Mr Iftikhar Chaudhry.
> He is actively assisted in this wheeling dealing by *Salman Shehbaz younger son of Punjab CM *and active participant in bilateral govt dialogues between Govt of Pakistan and China despite the fact that he does not hold any public office.
> *Sharif brothers who have a penchant for flouting rules or bending them to pave way for their grandiose corruption have established a nexus with Acting Secretary Water and Power Mr Saifulla Chattha, Ms Nargis Sethi CEO of Gaddani Power Park on one hand and looking after all important Economic Affairs Division. This division is responsible for approval of all financing agreements with Chinese companies and export credit agencies such as EXIM Bank, China Development Bank etc .*
> Mr Fawad Hasan Addl Secretary is lead person on behalf of PM Sectt for whiplashing non compliant officials. The final actor in the script is *Kh Mohd Naeem present acting Chairman NEPRA and a brother in law of
> Khawaja Mohd Asif and father of PML N woman MNA Shaza Fatima.*
> 
> THE PLAN The plan of this scam has NEPRA as the main instrument. Since it is power sector regulator therefore it has its mandate to determine power tariff, key benchmarks such as capital cost of power projects, plant efficiency, issuance of tariff and other critical standards which have key influence on level of consumer prices and consequently corrupt practices. The equation of corruption has two critical variables namely Capital cost and consequently Tariff. Higher the capital cost the more the consumer has to pay over the term of agreement.(as simple as that…these Sharif Brothers and Khawaja will claim that it is still cheaper than Oil based costs BUT the fact remains that it is much more expensive than it should be)
> 
> The key to Sharif brothers plan is in capital cost of coal power projects. And the citizens of Pakistan will bear the brunt of this corruption in coming years.
> *The road to achieve this has been paved by Khawaja Mohd Asif who has moved a summary to NEPRA through his secretary Water and Power to reopen the upfront TARIFF already determined by NEPRA in JUNE 2013after a very lengthy process of consultation with stake holders and public hearings and formally notified in Sept 2013. *Any one including Ministry of Water and Power could have represented against determination of NEPRA within fifteen days, which have long expired. The Secretary has asked NEPRA to condone the 15 day period by relaxing Section 31 of NEPRA Act. NEPRA instead of out rightly rejecting this illegal demand has fixed the case for public hearing.
> 
> The already notified NEPRA tariff and capital cost are very generous and already 25% above the internationally available data on capital cost. This NEPRA claims was done to attract investors for a period of 6 years ending 2019.In fact foul play was also done in Sept 2013 when capital costs for a 600 MW coal power plant were increased from 585 million dollars to 1.25 billion US Dollars. The tariffs notified in Sept 2013 for plants based on imported coal were……..cents per unit.
> Now in collusion with Chinese companies the Sharif brothers cleverly playing Energy and China cards are clamoring to get these costs heavily increased and *rules set aside to skim off 3 billion dollars over and above NEPRA determined price and 6 billion dollars *over and above international bench marks.
> 
> The Ministry of Water and Power are hell bent to accomplish following goals
> 
> 
> • To increase the capital cost by another 29% from 1.25 Million Dollars per Mega Watt to 1.5 to 1.7 Million Dollars per Mega Watt for 600 and 200 MW plants respectively.
> • To increase tariff from the notified tariff by 41% to 65 paisa per unit for 600 MW plant and 40 % to 60 paisa per unit.
> • To reduce plant efficiency factor for 600 and 1000 MW plants from approved 42% to 39 %
> • To change PPRA rules to exempt Chinese companies from Procurement procedures and competition
> • To Delete two (660x2) coal power projects At Gaddani from the Govt execution list and also hand them to private sector on the pretext of shortage of govt funds. In reality the reason is that if these projects are implemented by govt then it will have to follow PPRA Rules and announce competitive bidding which will expose real costs of these projects.
> *INTERNATIONAL EXAMPLES of COSTS*
> In January 2014, South Korea’s state utility KOSEP executed an agreement with an Indian company Jinbhuvish Power Generation to set up a 600 MW coal power plant in Yavatmal,Maharashtra a cost of 585 Million US Dollars translating into 0.91 Million US Dollars per MW .
> 
> • Similarly The Indian Government owned NTPC is setting up indigenous coal based (more expensive compared to imported coal due to mining costs) ……2640 MW plant in Bundelkhand Madhya Pardesh consisting of 4 Units ( 660 x4) at a cost of 2.9 billion US Dollars translating into 1.09 Million dollars per MW. It is well in knowledge of Mr Shehbaz Sharif but they are notorious for inflating project costs to skim off money. Examples are Metro project in Lahore and now in Rawalpindi at grossly inflated prices.
> 
> *THE MATH of Corruption*
> Taking into account the planed implementation of a total of 13200 MW coal based power projects for which MOUs have already been executed ,the total amount of money to be looted is 13200x 0.25 million US Dollars translates to a very conservative 3.3 Billion US Dollars. *In reality Chinese companies stand to make another extra 3 BILLION DOLARS.*
> 
> The scheme so cleverly designed will enable the Chinese companies to set up the plants for free without putting a dollar of their own. The method is simple: Given the 75:25 ratio of Debt and Equity for these projects,
> 
> the Chinese companies will put in 25 percent equity ( *already over priced by 25% over and above world prices)*
> and 75% bank loans sovereign guaranteed by Govt of Pakistan.
> The interest cost will be recovered from consumers.
> So 25 % being the kick back, the Chinese companies will be setting up the plant for free.
> *Whereas Sharifs and Khawaja will be skimming the remaining 3+ Billion dollars*
> 
> *THE WAY FORWARD*
> To save the nation from this mother of all corruption it is imperative to launch a nationwide campaign through media, patriotic legislators politicians, professionals and also Supreme Court to demand an independent estimation of actual costs..otherwise Sharif Brothers and Khawaja Asif will again plunder national wealth.
> *NAB chairman is sleeping over these cases and harassing government officials*
> 
> Source: PTI's Azadi March 14th August 2014 l Updates and debate. | Page 368



did you read the title of the thread?? go Ask PTI to go to supreme court or something with all this and post this in some other thread


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Credit: malpensa ssc


----------



## SQ8

Should this thread also include private developments? Especially regarding apartments or housing schemes.. road and rail is ok. But a new housing scheme that only benefits its occupants is not essentially the best way to show development in Pakistan for all Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*


----------



## Hyperion

It shouldn't, as it will become a marketing thread for developers and we'll have a new breed of real-estate-trolls here on the forum. I'd recommend to delete any private development schemes on the thread and the forum as a whole.



Oscar said:


> Should this thread also include private developments? Especially regarding apartments or housing schemes.. road and rail is ok. But a new housing scheme that only benefits its occupants is not essentially the best way to show development in Pakistan for all Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport (PM to inaugurate next month)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Wasa Project in Faisalabad*


----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dil_dil

cb4 said:


> *Karakoram Highway
> *
> View attachment 153258
> View attachment 153259
> View attachment 153260
> View attachment 153261
> View attachment 153262
> View attachment 153263



This look stunning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Chitral Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Oscar said:


> Should this thread also include private developments? Especially regarding apartments or housing schemes.. road and rail is ok. But a new housing scheme that only benefits its occupants is not essentially the best way to show development in Pakistan for all Pakistanis.



sir this thread said Infrastructure of Pakistan... infrastructure means basic physical organizational structures and facilities (e.g. buildings, roads, power supplies) so in building residential buildings came weather by Private or Government developers... there are hundreds of schemes which is benefiting thousands of Pakistanis and make the city beautiful... that is my view


----------



## SQ8

Muhammad Omar said:


> sir this thread said Infrastructure of Pakistan... infrastructure means basic physical organizational structures and facilities (e.g. buildings, roads, power supplies) so in building residential buildings came weather by Private or Government developers... there are hundreds of schemes which is benefiting thousands of Pakistanis and make the city beautiful... that is my view



But private schemes are sometimes detrimental that they end up ruining the environment when not regulated. A lot of the high rises shown here are essentially damaging to the environment and character of the city and add little in terms of common man infrastructure.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Oscar said:


> But private schemes are sometimes detrimental that they end up ruining the environment when not regulated. A lot of the high rises shown here are essentially damaging to the environment and character of the city and add little in terms of common man infrastructure.



hmm i saw many building in India's thread that's y i posted it if u guys think that such building shouldn't b posted then i won't post


----------



## B+ Dracula

Muhammad Omar said:


> hmm i saw many building in India's thread that's y i posted it if u guys think that such building shouldn't b posted then i won't post


How about without mentioning there name...??


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ShowGun said:


> How about without mentioning there name...??



ok that sound good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Should this thread also include private developments? Especially regarding apartments or housing schemes.. road and rail is ok. But a new housing scheme that only benefits its occupants is not essentially the best way to show development in Pakistan for all Pakistanis.



Apparently, development in South Asia, is all concrete and steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

cb4 said:


> *Karakoram Highway
> *
> View attachment 153258
> View attachment 153259
> View attachment 153260
> View attachment 153261
> View attachment 153262
> View attachment 153263



Probably the best pics out there.

Karakorams, the first true love.


----------



## mave

Muhammad Omar said:


> did you read the title of the thread?? go Ask PTI to go to supreme court or something with all this and post this in some other thread









Corrupt people, making structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

mave said:


> View attachment 153697
> 
> 
> Corrupt people, making structures.



yahan sb hi corrupt hain jinhn ne phle bnai structure wo b corrupt thy koi farishta ni hai yahan pe so yeh baat krna bekaar hai hamari poori qoum corrupt hai


----------



## mave

Muhammad Omar said:


> yahan sb hi corrupt hain jinhn ne phle bnai structure wo b corrupt thy koi farishta ni hai yahan pe so yeh baat krna bekaar hai hamari poori qoum corrupt hai



bus un logoon ka din bi karaeeb haan


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Muhammad Omar said:


> sir this thread said Infrastructure of Pakistan... infrastructure means basic physical organizational structures and facilities (e.g. buildings, roads, power supplies) so in building residential buildings came weather by Private or Government developers... there are hundreds of schemes which is benefiting thousands of Pakistanis and make the city beautiful... that is my view



Technically, my driveway remodelling is also included as an infrastructure project. Where do you draw the line?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

mave said:


> bus un logoon ka din bi karaeeb haan



yeah we can see 90+ din se sunte aa rhy hain


----------



## Edevelop

*FATA and Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Federal URDU University of Arts, Science & Technology,Sub Campus Faisalabad*_
_*












*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Solar Rickshaws being launched in Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI | 2 Underpasses + Flyover by Bahria *
*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MUZAFFARABAD | Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*PAKISTAN | Reconstruction of Karakorum Highway (KKH)*_






*Overhead bridge for passage of rain / torrential water near Jaglot *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*A portion of Faisalabad-Multan Motorway has been completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*BAHAWALPUR | Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park 

Flash Test of Solar Panels in PV Labs at site*_






_* First screw piling of 100 MW Solar Plant ( 400,000 panels )*_









_*Piling machine especially for the screw piling purpose.. do one piling in 3 minutes*_















*state of the Art TIER ONE Weather station - First of its Kind in Pakistan installed at site since Oct 18,2014 to collect real time ground data of solar irradiance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

*ONLY IN PAKISTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> *ONLY IN PAKISTAN*
> View attachment 154315

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

nomi007 said:


> *ONLY IN PAKISTAN*
> View attachment 154315



That looks like a stupid idea. lol.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus.....!!!!































*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

nomi007 said:


> *ONLY IN PAKISTAN*
> View attachment 154315


i see a weak base .... Concrete pillars might do the Job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> That looks like a stupid idea. lol.


what will happened if some Japanese will do this


----------



## ali_raza

Sulman Badshah said:


> i see a weak base .... Concrete pillars might do the Job


some asshole bought just the front part and now he want to satisfy his ego


----------



## Al Bhatti

nomi007 said:


> *ONLY IN PAKISTAN*
> View attachment 154315



USB building

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi- Islamabad Metro Bus























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi- Islamabad Metro Bus*
*







Trial of the Lights near Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium 













*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Driving through Tunnels on KKH, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*LAHORE: Under-construction 5-Star Serena Hotel & Business Complex in Lahore Cantonment*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*View Of Bahria Town Icon After Completion.





Floor count 60
Completed Dec. 2016
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Govt. ‪‎Samanabad‬ ‪‎Hospital‬.

‪DCO‬ ‪Lahore‬, ‪Commissioner‬ Lahore and ‪‎Speaker‬ Pakistan‪ Assembly‬, Sardar Ayaz Sadiq visited the under construction hospital and got briefed by EDO(Works).

He also checked the construction material and directed to complete the work as per timeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Quiad-e-Azam Solar Power Plant (Installation of Solar Panels)

























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Heritage Hotel Lahore













*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Sheraton Golf Resort Hotel, Bahria Golf City Islamabad*_
_*


















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dropkix

This thread is so full of positivity!

(*≧∀≦*)

A Whole New World:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Varunjeans said:


> Man that Bahria hotel is too ugly



Is it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport
*
Credit: Sabih Ur Rehman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*1500 MW Quaid e Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*U/C Emporium Mall, Lahore *







*E-35 Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (Ground Breaking on November 29 by PM)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*U/C flyover & two underpasses in Clifton by Bahria town.



















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Is it ?



cb4 inko pata hota ni hai kuch b under construction cheez ko dekh k hi kehna shuru hojate hain achi ni hahahah

an Indian guys comment on Metro Bus under construction pillars are those pillars loo hideous u should paint those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*E-11 Islamabad Meridian Heights*
*












*_
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*DHA PHASE 2 Platinum Square*
_
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*LAHORE: A leading Chinese firm has expressed interest to invest in the Waste-to-Energy project of the Lahore Waste Management Company (LWMC) by installing a plant at Lakhodair.

“The China Aviation Planning and Construction Development is willing to invest in the project which includes acquisition of land and installation and operations of plant at Lakhodair,” said Executive President Fang Jiyong during a meeting with LWMC Managing Director Khalid Majeed on Tuesday.

Mr Jiyong said his firm would be provided 2,000 to 2,500 tons of waste daily by the LWMC for production of energy through incineration technology. The amount of production of energy would depend on the characteristics of waste.*_


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE: The Traffic Engineering and Traffic Planning Agency (TEPA) is set to commence work on a 4.5 kilometre road connecting Multan Road and the Khayaban-i-Jinnah in December, The Express Tribune has learnt.*

The agency had awarded the Rs1.197 billion-contract for the project to ZKB in October. Three companies had submitted tenders for the project. *ZKB has been given six months to complete the project.*

The company was given one month to design the project. *Construction work on the road will begin in December.* The Planning Commission-I (PC-1) document of the project had been approved in a Public Works Department (PWD) meeting in February. *The project comes with a total cost of Rs 2.616 billion.*

The state-of-the-art road would address traffic congestion on Multan Road and Raiwind Road, passing through five housing colonies.

*The project includes an 800-metre bridge over the canal and the Mohlanwal Road.*

*The construction of the road would reduce the distance between Multan Road and Khayaban-i-Jinnah by 4.5 kilometres. The road will start from the Shahpur Interchange of the Motorway.*

Deputy Director Muhammad Asad said 50 houses had to be demolished before the start of construction work on the project.

He said nearly 90 per cent of these houses had been demolished.

Asad said the road connecting the Punjab University to the E&T Colony will become a part of the project and no additional land will be purchased from the university.

Small tracts of land are being purchased from Wapda Town Phase II to widen the existing road by ten feet on each side.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Unicorn Hotel Lahore near Airport













*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Emporium Mall Lahore Cladding Starts *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Some Projects in Narowal 
















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Faisalabad 



















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus































*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus*_
_*



















*_


----------



## Najam Khan

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus
> *_


Unfortunately this project was not required in for ISB-RWP. 
Now since it has been running since few months now, so Lets hope it gets completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Najam Khan said:


> Unfortunately this project was not required in for ISB-RWP.
> Now since it has been running since few months now, so Lets hope it gets completed.



it's been discussed now thousand times weather we need it or not we need or not.. just let them build what they are building if someone don't like it don't see it and don't travel in it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Najam Khan said:


> Unfortunately this project was not required in for ISB-RWP.
> Now since it has been running since few months now, so Lets hope it gets completed.



I live in Islamabad and I beg to differ. This project was of the utmost necessity. Commuting to RWP takes hours during peak times, and this project will cut that by more than half, increasing productivity manifold.


----------



## nomi007

*Rohtas Fort



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> *Rohtas Fort
> View attachment 157811
> *



i think you forgot to read the Title of this Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BTK will build 2 METRO BUS PROJECTS , Sohrab Goth to Tower and Sohrab Goth to Korangi. Cost of these projects will be 70 Billion Rupees.

2 Universities 1 in Karachi and 1 in Hyderabad by Malik Riaz ( Altaf Hussain University )*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Saad Rafique inaugurates cargo train to ply between Lahore, Karachi*

LAHORE: Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique has inaugurated a cargo train at Badami Bagh railway station. The train will ply between Lahore and Karachi.

The minister told media that the train would earn huge revenue. He said business community of Lahore and Karachi would benefit from the cargo train after a long time. The train would ply 6 days a week, he added.

The minister said Pakistan Railways has increased the revenue target from Rs 28 billion to Rs 31 billion for the fiscal year 2014-15 and would chase it before the deadline.

He said more low-fare trains will be plied to facilitate the business community. Saad said the ministry has already decreased the fares and would be decreased more in the coming days to facilitate passengers and the business community.

More cargo trains for Lahore, Karachi and between Lahore and Multan and Lahore to Sukkur will also be started soon, the minister concluded.
__________________


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*3D Model of the Station 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Recently opened Habitt store on Shahrah-e-Faisal
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistani firm targeting global expansion*





Plagued by energy crisis and security concerns, aggressive business expansion is not on the agenda of many in the country. STOCK IMAGE

*KARACHI: 
Pakistan hardly makes the news for positive developments. An aura of negativity has crept in with most failing to acknowledge the good that comes along every now and then.*

Businesses in Pakistan face the same issue. Plagued by energy crisis and security concerns, aggressive expansion is not on the agenda of many.

However, the country’s e2e (end-to-end) Supply Chain Management (SCM), as part of its global expansion plan, has established premises in Singapore in a bid to tap into important emerging markets in Southeast Asia.






The company’s strategy is to enter the economic hubs of their respective regions, says its chief.

“The e2e management has long been committed to the high growth in Southeast Asia Market. We see Singapore as a strategic economic hub,” e2e SCM’s Chief Executive Officer Abid Butt said, adding that the new office would focus on Pakistan-based businesses [their prevailing clientele] and explore new business opportunities in emerging markets that are controlled from Singapore.

Establishing an office in Singapore is an important step towards opening future avenues into markets of Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines and Thailand, the CEO said.

However, this development is only a small move towards implementing the bigger game plan —planning to expand its operations in other economic hubs in the Middle East and Far East regions.

“As part of our aggressive expansion plans, we are launching our Dubai office in December and going to Hong Kong next year,” the CEO told _The Express Tribune_ in a telephonic interview.

“Our objective is to become a global player and the best strategy to achieve this goal is to enter the regional economic hubs and expand from there,” the INSEAD graduate said responding to a question about the company’s growth plans.

The CEO explained that the purpose of going to places such as Singapore, Dubai and Hong Kong is simple — you can control other markets from these economic hubs. Giving an example, he said a lot of business decisions regarding Indonesia are taken in Singapore, not in Indonesia. “I have been to these places and I know the importance of being there.”

Acknowledging the challenges associated with entry to a mature market, Butt said, “It is our second strategy, which is focused on reducing the business risk.

“Our global competitors are expanding into frontier markets in Africa but we are already in a frontier market. It doesn’t make sense to enter another frontier market, which will only increase the risks.”

This may not be a bad strategy as the company already got off to a humble beginning in Singapore. “Our volumes in Singapore are already close to 20% of our Pakistan turnover,” Butt said.

Though it will be challenging for a new player to grab a share in the far more developed markets of Singapore, Dubai and Hong Kong, Butt’s strong international background in the logistics and supply chain areas is likely to help him.

It was his international exposure and expertise that helped e2e grow its revenues by a massive 1,918% between 2008 and 2010 and become the Pakistan’s fastest growing company on the list of AllWorld Network, an international ranking system for growth companies in emerging markets.

THE WRITER IS A STAFF CORRESPONDENT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Investment in Gwadar: China to help build $3b LNG pipeline and terminal*





The LNG pipeline will be extended from Gwadar to Iran for gas import when sanctions on Tehran are lifted. Its capacity will be one billion cubic feet per day. PHOTO: FILE

*ISLAMABAD: The $45-billion worth of agreements signed by Pakistan and China earlier this month included a multibillion-dollar LNG pipeline and terminal deal, which will work as an alternative to the troubled gas import project with Iran as the pipeline will be extended to the Gulf state after international sanctions are lifted.*

“The agreement was signed during Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s visit to China. It is a state-to-state deal and no bidding will be held for the award of contract,” an official told_ The Express Tribune._

According to initial estimates, the project is expected to cost $3 billion – $1 billion will be needed to lay the pipeline from Gwadar and over $2 billion will be required to construct the terminal with liquefied natural gas (LNG) handling and re-gasification facilities and to develop large storages.

China will meet 85% of the financing needs for constructing the LNG pipeline from Gwadar Port to Nawabshah.






The Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources is seeking the support of economic decision-makers for relaxing the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules.

“The ministry will approach the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) to win its approval for easing PPRA rules,” the official said. “This will clear the way for direct award of a lucrative contract to a Chinese state-owned company.”

This will be the second LNG terminal in the country as a fast-track terminal is already being built by Elengy Terminal Pakistan Limited (ETPL) at the Port Qasim, which is likely to be completed in February next year.

The LNG pipeline will be extended from Gwadar to Iran for gas import when sanctions on Tehran are lifted. Its capacity will be one billion cubic feet per day.

The pipeline will have the same specifications that were proposed for the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline including a diameter of 42 inches.

According to officials, since Pakistan has not been able to lay a 781km pipeline from the Iranian border to Nawabshah because of its failure to tap foreign finances, it has decided to build the pipeline from Gwadar to Nawabshah in partnership with China.

This will transport at least 500 million cubic feet of gas per day (mmcfd) after re-gasification of imported LNG.

Hopes were high as the US and Iran were engaged in crucial negotiations to settle the dispute over Tehran’s nuclear programme with a strong possibility that they would reach a compromise, officials say.

The economic decision-makers have already made their mind that before the curbs are removed they will not push ahead with the gas pipeline project with Iran to avoid its repercussions for Pakistani companies.

The terminal planned at the Gwadar Port will have the capacity to handle 690 mmcfd of LNG. Apart from this, large storages will be constructed at the port from where the LNG, after re-gasification, will be transported to Nawabshah, where it will be injected into the national gas network.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*French delegation to visit Pakistan*





Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI) President Ijaz A Mumtaz presenting a memento to French Ambassador Martine Dorence. PHOTO: NNI

*LAHORE: French Ambassador Martine Dorence has said that a large business delegation from France will visit Pakistan at the beginning of next year in a bid to strengthen trade and economic relations between the two countries.*

She was talking to the Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI) President Ijaz A Mumtaz on Monday. The ambassador said that delegations would not only cement ties between the two countries but also pave way for new business ventures.

She said that large French companies have recognised Pakistan’s potential and are interested to make investments. Dorence added that French multinationals had maintained a visible presence in sectors like pharmaceuticals, telecommunication equipment, oil marketing, textile and food processing.

The ambassador said not only France, but the whole world is interested in a stabilised Pakistan. She said France would take every possible step to help Pakistan in coping with the challenges it’s facing.

Speaking on the occasion, Mumtaz said that France is one of the few countries that has been playing an active role in building diplomatic relations with Pakistan.

The LCCI chief added that France is ranked in terms of its exports to Pakistan, while it is fourth in imports from the country. He said that the volume of total bilateral trade between the two countries has been below $1 billion despite massive potential.

He said Pakistan’s exports to France average under $400 million and there is also a decreasing trend in imports from France. He said there was a dire need to make joint efforts to bring positive changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Dry Port In Sargodha To be constructed*





President Mamnoon Hussain stressed for construction of a dry port and establishment of an industrial estate in Sargodha for enhanced economic activities in the city.
Talking to a delegation of Sargodha Chamber of Commerce and Industry here at the Aiwan-e-Sadr, the President called for speedy measures to construction of the dry port to increase the export of Kinnow abroad.
He asked the Sargodha Chamber of Commerce to finalize the feasibility report of dry port at the earliest.
The President said the dry port in Sargodha would also help promotion of other industries.
He took notice of the complaint regarding monopoly of the country’s potato exporters in Russia and said the monopoly would be abolished.
The President proposed reduction in taxes on export of Kinnow to Sri Lanka and said the model of Indonesia should be followed in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Rail links to be set up with Afghanistan, Iran and Turkey*





Pakistan has decided to establish rail linkages with Afghanistan, Iran and Turkey aimed at boosting trade and tourism amongst the Muslim countries, official sources told. The decision was taken at a recent special meeting of federal cabinet convened to review the performance of different ministries. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif presided over the meeting.

The sources said the Prime Minister personally took an interest in the establishment of rail links with three Muslim countries.

The cabinet also decided that overstaffing in Pakistan Railways would be rationalised gradually.

Official documents reveal that the cabinet was briefed on the rail network of the country and the condition of assets: 67 per cent of the total track of 11,778 kilometres is overage; the length of non functional track is 1176 km, 75 per cent of the 452 locomotives are overage, 2 per cent of the 1,748 passenger coaches are also overage; 71 of the 10,656 four wheeler freight wagons are overage, and 90 per cent of the telecom and signalling system is obsolete.

The cabinet was informed that the revenue receipts had registered an increase of Rs 5.94 billion. These receipts stood at Rs 16.06 billion during the financial year 2012-13 whereas the receipts are Rs 24 billion in the financial year 2013-14.

The number of loaded freight wagons had increased from 46,617 in 2012-13 to 76,304 in 2013-14. In addition, 5.74 million more passengers were carried during 2013-14 as compared to 2012-13. The punctuality of trains had increased from 25 per cent to 60 per cent.

In order to restructure the Pakistan Railways, the ministry is working in collaboration with LUMS. The UET Lahore and NED Universities have also been engaged in the process. The Walton Academy in Lahore, spread over 40 acres of land, is being rehabilitated.

The cabinet was informed that salaries, pensions and fuel account for 85 per cent of the Railways expenditure.

The Ministry of Railways gave a commitment that it will provide transport for coal to four power plants at Jamshoro Rahim Yar Khan, Muzaffarabad and Sahiwal subject to improvement of track and signalling system. The improvement would require at least 3- 3-1/2 years. For the transportation of coal to coal based power plants, 63 locomotives and 3,065 wagons would be required. In addition, Rs 52.1 billion would be required for rehabilitation of the infrastructure. The total cost hovers around Rs 123.5 billion. A separate freight coal company is also being established by the Pakistan Railways.

The cabinet was also briefed on the 107 kilometres new rail link between Islamabad, Muree and Muzaffarabad. It was stated that feasibility study of the project would be carried out at a cost of Rs 57.92 million. The study shall be completed in six months. It was proposed that the project may be undertaken on BOT basis.

The Minister for Railways informed the cabinet about the rail linkage under Early Harvest Projects of CPEC. Upgradation of the existing ML-1 from Peshawar to Karachi and establishment of a dry port at Havelian are included in the early harvest projects. A joint feasibility study would be undertaken in collaboration with Nespak and China Railway Eeyuan Engineering Group Company Ltd by PRACST which is a subsidiary company of Pakistan Railways.

In order to generate revenue in the freight and passenger sectors, the following measures have been adopted: (i) establishment of freight company for new business avenues like coal power plants; (ii) restoration of container trains for dry ports/inland container terminals; (iii) restoration of cargo train between Karachi and Lahore; and (iv) long term business agreements with the PSO, Maple leaf Cement, NLC etc.

For revenue generation in passenger sector are as follows: (i) reduction and rationalisation of passenger fare, increasing patronage and earnings; (ii) restoration of Akbar Express, Faiza Ahmad Faiz Express, Musa Pak Express, Jand and Pind Dadan Khan Shuttles (Mehran Express being restored); (iii) tapping religious, political, cultural and festivity tourism (Raiwind, Sehwan, Sikh, Hindu and Azadi Special Trains etc; and (iv) branding.

One of the major initiatives of the Ministry is retrieval of Railways land from encroachers. Moreover a decision has been made neither to sell railways land nor leasing it out for 99 years. However, short and medium term leases would be granted.

Minister for railways stated that to make Railway stand on its feet, the Railways lands, which, as per revenue record are state lands, have to be transferred in the name of railways. This process has been completed in the Khyber Pakhtunkhawaka province and need to be replicated in the other three provinces. The commercial utilisation of railway land has been initiated.

As regards scrap disposed policy, a transparent process has been adopted. The disposal has been decentralised. The size of the lot has been rationalised to not more than 2000 tons for fair competition. Advance payment of 50 per cent is a pre-requisite for getting the sale order.

Minister for Railways stated that Pakistan Railways was ready to offer 260 acres of its land for the Karachi Circular Railway. He recommended that the project may be undertaken independently by the City District Government Karachi/ Government of Sindh.

The Minister also proposed the upgradation of Risalpur Locomotive Factory, Carriage Factory Islamabad and Concrete Sleeper Factory Kotri under Public Private Partnership (PPP).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KP government to start construction of Rs 8.89 billion worth hydel power stations*




The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has approved Rs 8.898 billion for construction of some major and other small hydel power stations in various parts of the province under the supervision of the Department of Energy & Power.

The decision was taken in the 6th meeting of the Board of Hydel Development under Khyber Pakhtunkhwa department of Power & Energy held here with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair at Chief Minister’s Secretariat Peshawar.

Those who attended included Minister Energy & Power Mohammad Atif Khan, Minister Finance Muzaffar Said, Chief Secretary Amjad Ali Khan, Additional Chief Secretary Khalid Pervez, Principal Secretary to Chief Minister Mohammad Ishfaq Khan Secretary Energy & Power Sahibzada Saeed Ahmad, CEO PEDO Bahadar Shah, representatives of the Bank of Khyber, State Bank of Pakistan and other concerned sectors.

The energy sector projects are included the construction of Koto Hydel Power Project in district Dir Lower with power generation capacity of 40.8 MW for which Rs 1.453 billion has been released. It will be completed with estimated cost of 12 billion while its tender bids have been opened last month.

The rest of the projects included Construction of Matiltan Hydro Power Project in Swat district having the capacity of 84 MW for which Rs 1,020.968m have been released. Similarly Rs 757.905 million have been released for construction of Karora HPP in Shangla district, Rs 735.198m for Jabori HPP in district Mansehra, Rs 1,706.810m for Daral Khwar HPP in Swat district and Rs 199.997m for Lawi HPP 69 MW in Chitral district Rs 303.560m have also been released for feasibility studies of small power generation sites Phase-I that will yield total electricity of 2000 MW of up to 15 MW small units while Rs 341.560m released for feasibility studies of raw sites Phase-II wherein small power houses up to 10 MW will be set-up in 12 districts of the province and it would produce a total volume of 1000 MW electricity. The 9th important project is about construction of 356 mini/micro hydel stations for which Rs 2,379.000m have been released. This plan was inaugurated through PTI chairman Imran Khan by laying foundation stone of 56KW Sakhra Lalkahoo micro hydel station in Tehsil Matta Swat on August 7 this year.

The KP government has already decided that under first phase of the energy plan, the provincial government would establish 356 small hydel power stations at village and town levels in remote areas of the province with cost of Rs 12 b whereas Rs 6.70 billion have been allocated for it.

Addressing the participants of the meeting the Chief Minister directed the authorities of the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation (PEDO) for the best utilisation of the allocated resources to arrest the prevailing energy crisis, initiating hydropower projects and taking emergency measures for its timely completion.

The meeting also approved multi audit mechanism for judicious and transparent expenditures of the allocated funds. Pervez Khattak said that expeditious measures would not only help in speedy control over energy shortage in the province, but would also generate maximum economic and employment opportunities to put the people on the track of progress and prosperity.

He said that besides hydel resources, the province is blessed with precious oil, gas, coal and solar resources. He said that maximum exploration of these resources for the development of the province is among the top most priorities of the present PTI-led provincial government and for this purpose, he said, his government is burning mid nights and to achieve the set targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*View of (under commissioning) 50 MW Foundation Wind Energy II Limited*_
_*







*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viking 63

Good going but need to do lot more.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BAHAWALPUR Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Project*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*RAWALPINDI-ISLAMABAD Metro Bus*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*After Lahore Faisalabad Sialkot Rawalpindi... 

Bahawalpur Waste Management Company







*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Newly constructed girls college by Turkey, Rawalakot*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Bahria Town Tower*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

KARACHI: Construction work resumes at Dolmen city Karachi. Twin towers of 40 storey rising next to Hyperstar/Dolmen Mall, Clifton Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHARGER

Facebook


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> View attachment 159664



Ab isko na loan kehdein


----------



## Edevelop

*Jhimpir Wind Power*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiqi21

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*View of (under commissioning) 50 MW Foundation Wind Energy II Limited
> 
> View attachment 158938
> View attachment 158939
> *_


Do you work there?


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

wiqi21 said:


> Do you work there?


nope


----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway*

Tunnel being made in Attabad Lake portion










Bridge just ahead or before of the tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

completed portion of KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiqi21

Muhammad Omar said:


> nope



I thought you work there. Phase 2 is commissioned and Phase 1 will be commissioned by the end of this month...

Will upload pics of FWEL Wind Farm Phase 1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LAHORE: A modern emergency services academy providing training to rescuers from Pakistan and those from South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) countries would start functioning from December 15, Punjab Emergency Service Director General Rizwan Naseer said on Monday.

*“This will be the first ever institute in the country providing training at an international level,” Naseer told The Express Tribune.*

*He said a number of training courses would be offered at the academy sprawling over 160 kanals at Niaz Beg.*

The average duration of training courses for the newly recruited rescuers will be six month; refresher courses will also be arranged.

*Naseer said all training wings and offices of Rescue 1122 at the Emergency Services Academy, Ferozepur Road, would be relocated to the new academy. He said 95 per cent of the development work had been completed – admin block, academic block, model rescue station, training swimming pool, cadets’ hostels and instructor hostels are ready.*

The director general said trainers for the academy had been trained by instructors from the United Kingdom, Scotland and Nepal. He said Rescue 1122 was in the process of obtaining accreditation with the United Nation’s Organisation of Coordination for Humanitarian Affairs (UNOCHA).

He said UNOCHA representative Annette Hearns had visited the Emergency Services Academy in this regard.

Deputy Director (Training) Farhan Khalid said courses related to fire fighting, medical emergencies, search and rescue operation, chemical hazards, medical first responders, disaster response, tragedies related to height and flood rescue would be taught at the new academy.

He said revised techniques of search and rescue would be included in these training courses.
“We believe a rescuer should look like a rescuer… on the basis of this idea, all training courses have been designed to train rescuers in difficult circumstances so that they may be able to deliver well.”

Jam Sajjad Hussain, the spokesperson for Rescue 1122, the service had launched a Community Training Programme under Ruqaiyya Bano.

Rescue instructors trained under the programme were providing basic life support training to community members, students and industrial workers, he said.

Hussain said Community Emergency Response Teams (CERTs) were being set up on tehsil levels across the province to train community members so that they might assist emergency services in times of need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Chashma units to be completed by 2016*

ISLAMABAD: The under construction units, (C-3) and (C-4) of Chashma Nuclear Power Project, will be completed by the end of 2016 which would produce 680MW electricity.

According to sources, the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) is producing electricity through three nuclear plants, including Karachi Nuclear Power Plant (KANUPP), Chashma Unit 1 (C-1) and Chashma Unit 2 (C-2), while construction of two more Units (C-3) and (C-4) of 340MW each is in progress which would be completed by the end of 2016.
After making the units (C-3) and (C-3) of Chashma Nuclear Power Project operational, the generation of electricity based on nuclear power reactors would reach to 1400MW in the country, the sources added. The sources said that planning on various projects of electricity generation is under consideration for making the country self-sufficient in energy sector while taking nuclear power as a viable option for electricity generation. The country needs alternative energy sources like nuclear power to overcome the shortfall of electricity.

Chashma units to be completed by 2016


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Metro Bus U/C under Islamabad Skyline*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*River Ravi Bridge Qutab Shanna Sahiwal
















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*The Arkadians in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

cb4 said:


> *New Islamabad Airport*


There is a strong prevailing notion among us in ISLAMABAD is that, Upon completion, That airport will be handed over to Army, and Government will build new Airport in RAWAT area (other end of Islamabad)

Excerpt from Dr.Partab waidak of India .....i want his Opinion about Role of Pakistan in SAARC country as part of that thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

ShowGun said:


> There is a strong prevailing notion among us in ISLAMABAD is that, Upon completion, That airport will be handed over to Army, and Government will build new Airport in RAWAT area (other end of Islamabad)
> 
> Excerpt from Dr.Partab waidak of India .....i want his Opinion about Role of Pakistan in SAARC country as part of that thread
> View attachment 160388


Media is taking it wrong ... current Airport belong to chaklala (airforce) so they will handover that airport to the airforce

for Public this new airport will be in use

there is a small airport planned in RAWAT for planned industrial zone from rawat to chakri (that will be mainly be in use for industrialist)


----------



## wiqi21

Foundation Wind Energy Limited 1 Gharo, Sindh, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## B+ Dracula

Sulman Badshah said:


> Media is taking it wrong ... current Airport belong to chaklala (airforce) so they will handover that airport to the airforce
> 
> for Public this new airport will be in use
> 
> there is a small airport planned in RAWAT for planned industrial zone from rawat to chakri (that will be mainly be in use for industrialist)


In other words...Iam sharing correct authentic news..
moreover, if you have visited that place of new airport, you'll come to know that its totally unconcerned area (outskirts of islamabad)....where Water Supply is major unresolved issue (esp for Int.airport demands)


----------



## 474474

cb4 said:


> *Metro Bus U/C under Islamabad Skyline*


not muuch of a skyline  also what are we looking for here?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Rawalpindi Mega Road Construction Project starting soon*





The development authority has approved the construction of at least three major roads in the city with an estimated amount of Rs 1.17 billion.
According to the Authority, the construction and maintenance of Airport Road, Adiala Road and High Court Road was approved by Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA).

These projects would be the second major construction work in Rawalpindi ever since Metro Bus Project was initiated earlier this year. Although Adiala Road is in a good condition even right now but it will be widened and make a two-way passage. Likewise, the High Court Road and Airport Road had have underwent maintenance few times before as well.

*Gas-based power projects: Plan to add 2,600MW to grid before summer*





Energy Boos: 28% additional power will be added to the national grid by the Nandipur, Guddu and Quaid-eAzam Solar Park projects. PHOTO: REUTERS

*ISLAMABAD: 
As Imran Khan’s Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf continues to ramp up pressure, Pakistan Muslim League (PML-N) -led government has decided to add 2,600 megawatt (MW) of electricity to the national grid through gas-based power projects to placate the public before the next summer.*

The power load-shedding and high electricity prices have been a major concern for the masses, which are still facing worst power crisis despite decrease in demand due to diversion of gas from power plants to powerful lobbies of the textile industry.

Under the agreements, the textile units are supposed to get gas for nine months but now they are getting gas supply for the entire year due to the intervention of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.






However, sources in Ministry of Water and Power said Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCE), in its November 21 meeting held under the chairmanship of the PM, gave the nod to gas-based projects for adding 2,600 MW of energy to the system by April 15, 2015.

According to sources, the prime minister was informed that the additional 2,600 MW electricity will be produced through 325mmcfd LNG allocations, on-site power generation through raw gas and short-term LNG power projects. It was also decided that the excess LNG would be given to the CNG industry.

It was also proposed that 3,600 MW be generated by use of 600mmcfd LNG as permanent solution. Under this programme, six power plants with capacity of 600MW each will be installed. After completion of the programme, it will become possible to overcome the energy woes of the country.

Sources said the PM is also actively pursuing Clean Affordable Reliable Energy (CARE) programme, which will add 2,600 MW of power to the existing system, which currently has a generation capacity of 21,000 MW.

During the meeting, the premier was told that after their completion, CARE programme, Nandipur, Guddu and Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park power projects will add 28% additional power to the national grid and load shedding will reduce significantly.

The CCE was told that negotiations were underway with Chinese investors to set up coal-based power plants in the country. The meeting was further informed that Chinese leadership had conveyed the importance of completion of power projects by 2017.

The prime minister advised to take up the issues of power projects with Chinese counterpart very carefully. He emphasised that every effort must be made not to disappoint the Chinese, whose biggest concern was the security of their manpower in Pakistan.

The PM also categorically directed to complete energy projects on fast track basis by overcoming all impediments.

*Pak-China Economic Corridor to help all*





Pakistani and Chinese leadership have reached an understanding for investment to facilitate road and railway links, said Xinjiang province influential personality Yuan Jianmin STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: The establishment of the Pak-China Economic Corridor would upgrade the border regions of both countries by connecting Gwadar port to the northwestern region of Xinjiang via highways, railways and pipelines.*

This was stated by Yuan Jianmin, an influential personality of the Xinjiang province of China, while speaking on the topic “Pak-China Relations: Pak-China Economic Corridors” at the National University of Modern Languages (NUML).

“The Pak-China Economic Corridor isn’t aimed to undermine the interests of any country,” said Yuan, who holds portfolios of deputy secretary general at the China Council for International Investment Promotion, vice chairman of the Xinjiang International Chamber of Commerce, China among others.

Yuan said that the idea of connecting different countries of the region with one common route was quite old. Different programmes had been proposed at different times. American Foreign Secretary Hillary Clinton, during her visit to India in 2011, floated the idea of an economic zone, Russia president proposed the idea of Euro-Asia silk route, while Japan extended the concept of Asian Silk route for the region, he added.






He reiterated that Pakistani and Chinese leadership held a number of meetings and reached an understanding for the investment of billions of dollars to facilitate road and railway links between the two countries, energy and power provision, development of telecom, trade, livestock, export of sea food to China and many other products between the two countries, he said.

*Government is all set to indigenously produce drone aircraft*






Pakistan is all set to indigenously produce drones capable of carrying missiles, as the programme to develop unmanned aircraft is expected to be completed within coming months. Talking to _Business Recorder _at IDEAS 2014, Faisal Jahanzeb, developer of drones from Global Industrial & Defence Solutions (GIDS), a premier defence company of Pakistan, said that they had been working on drone technology for a decade and now Pakistan had finally developed indigenous drone technology, which could be compared with any developed nation including United States of America. 

"Presently, drone technology is being used for surveillance and development of unmanned aircraft carrying missiles is in final stage, which is expected to be completed in coming months," he added. He said that GIDS had developed tactical UAV system of multiple ranges with autonomous take-off and landing and added that it carried various types of payload integrated for reconnaissance and day and night surveillance. 

Moreover, Faisal said that other features of tactical UAV system include accurate lateral, longitudinal trajectory control, mission planning, management and control, geo referencing and geo-pointing for terrestrial targets. He said that for day and night surveillance, GIDS had developed highly stabilised system 'Zumr-1 (EP), which was low in weight and small in size. 

Zumr-1 (EP) has the capability to track targets either person, land or any moveable objects from the height of 20000 feet besides sending real time video and telemetry through infrared from 250km distance, he added. He answered that two different types of technologies - target the object through chip and laser guided target were being used in unmanned armed aircrafts. He claimed that GIDS was working on both technologies and in next few months, Pakistani drones would be capable to carry missiles and used for combat.

*Improving relation: Switzerland looks to harness Pak potential*





$72m is the value of Pakistan’s exports to Switzerland in financial year 2014, while imported goods were worth almost $678 million. CREATIVE COMMONS

*KARACHI: Deputy Head of Mission Embassy of Switzerland Roger Kull has said that Pakistan with a population of more than 190 million consumers holds a huge potential but this largely remains untapped as this can only be realised in a positive investment climate.*

“Substantial improvements have to be achieved in key areas such as security, good governance and energy supply,” he said while speaking at a meeting during his visit to the Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KCCI).

Kull appreciated the tireless efforts being made by the Swiss Consulate in Karachi under the supervision of Consul General Emil Wyss, who was also present in the meeting, in strengthening trade relations between the two countries.

He was of the view that economic ties between Pakistan and Switzerland were built on solid ground and the volume of trade between the two countries has been significant in recent years.






He noted that currently 24 companies are operating successfully in Pakistan with a substantial stake in the economy whereas this year, two more Swiss-based multinational companies Mövenpick and Givaudan have entered Pakistan.

He also said that besides trade, Switzerland was also associated with Pakistan through its aid related activities via Swiss Agency for Development and Cooperation (SDC) since 1966. Until 1980, SDC supported vocational education and training in the fields of agriculture, horticulture, forestry, community village development and hydropower.

“In the 90s, the focus was shifted to assisting small enterprises, sustainable land usage, community infrastructure and human rights. Today, we are more concentrating our efforts on the northern part of the country, particularly Fata and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa,” he added.

*Ariel view of Jhimpir wind Far




*

*Ariel view of Jhimpir wind Far




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

cb4 said:


> *Metro Bus U/C under Islamabad Skyline*



bro can you tell why that 4th building wasnt built?
I can see they have left space for it.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

ISLAMABAD: The federal government on Thursday approved the Karachi Metro Bus project with a modified design and revised cost as it green-lighted ten mega development schemes worth Rs157 billion.

The projects cleared during Thursday’s Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) meeting, chaired by the Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, would allow the executing agencies to commence civil works on these schemes. 

*Pak-China Economic Corridor*

Some of the projects approved by the economic body are of strategic nature including construction of 120 kilometre long Islamabad-Raikot Section phase-I, which is a part of the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor, at a cost of Rs95.4 billion.

The construction of the project will significantly enhance the potential for increased international trade between the neighbouring countries and the central Asian developing countries, according to a handout issued by Ministry of Finance.

*Karachi Metro Bus project*

ECNEC approved the Green Line Bus Rapid Transit System for Karachi worth Rs16.1 billion. The project will see buses run on the Green Line from Municipal Park Saddar to Power House Chowrangi in Surjani Town, a 21 kilometre long journey. The project will not only cut the length of the route by 3.2 Km but also excluded the component of procurement of air-conditioned buses from the federal financing.

After Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announced to fund the project out of the federal kitty, the Sindh government had sought Rs27.5 billion for construction of 21 kilometre long project and buying 105 buses at a cost of Rs4.1 billion. However, the buses will now be bought by the provincial government.

According to the revised design, a 17.8 km long 2-lane dedicated signal free Bus Rapid Transit corridor will be constructed in Karachi. After completion, an estimated 400,000 passengers will stand to benefit from it every day.

*Procurement of maritime patrol vessels*

A proposal by Ministry of Defense for procurement of six maritime patrol vessels (MPVs) for the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency at a cost of Rs13.9 billion was also approved by ECNEC.

However, the high powered economic affairs committee conditioned the project to procuring the boats on concessional credit with prior approval of terms and conditions of the loan by the Ministry of Finance.

*Repair of diesel electric locomotives*

The meeting also approved a proposal by the Ministry of Railways for the special repair of 100 diesel electric locomotives at an estimated cost of Rs5 billion.

Once these locomotives have been repaired, the freight and passenger service of Pakistan Railways is expected to significantly improve.

*Energy Projects*

ECNEC approved two energy generation projects with the combined capacity of 75 MW on a proposal moved by the Ministry of Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit-Baltistan.

The body approved the 40MW Dowarian hydropower project and the 35MW Nagdar hydropower project in district Neelum, Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) worth Rs6 billion and Rs6.9 billion respectively.

The projects will be executed and operated by AJK Hydroelectric Board.

*Project for improvement of financial reporting and auditing*

A proposal moved by the Pakistan Audit Department on a project for improvement of financial reporting and auditing (PIFRA) Phase II, second revised project was approved by ECNEC.

The project has an estimated cost of Rs10.4 billion, which includes foreign loan of Rs8.9 billion. It will help modernise the government’s audit procedures and help adopt internationally accepted auditing standards.

*Livestock and access to markets project*

During the meeting, ECNEC also approved the livestock and access to markets project (LAMP) project.

The Project will be completed at a cost of Rs3.8 billion and will be sponsored by Livestock and Dairy Development Department, Punjab.

Once executed, the project is expected to boost net income of targeted households by 50 per cent and cause 33 per cent decrease in mortality of live stock.

ECNEC approves development projects worth Rs157 billion – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Orakzai

dexter said:


> bro can you tell why that 4th building wasnt built?
> I can see they have left space for it.


I heard they had some issues with the government regarding, electricity, gas and parkings but in short I think they don't have funds and willingness to build it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s.k

cb4 said:


>


karachi circuler railway ?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

SAINDAK GOLD AND COPPER Project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*starting from 25th December 2014



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

nomi007 said:


> *starting from 25th December 2014
> 
> 
> 
> *


Boat Safari in Infrastructure Development Thread


----------



## ghazi52

K*ARACHI ------ 2 Underpasses + Flyover





.
.
.
.



*

The video shows various parts of Metro bus project under construction

Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

If you are interested in directly jumping to your location of interest:

*Saddar*: Saddar | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

*Marir Chowk*: Marir Chowk | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

*Nala Lai*: Nala Lai | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

*Committee Chowk:*Committee Chowk | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

*General Hospital*: General Hospital | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

*Chandni Chowk Flyover*: Chandani Chwok Flyover | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

*6th Road Flyover*: 6th Road Flyover | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

*Shamsabad*: Shamsabad | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine

*Faizabad*: Faizaabad | Metro Bus Construction from Saddar to Faizabad in Rawalpindi | ClipMine
.
.
.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus




























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI 2 Underpasses + Flyover by Bahria *
*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Reconstruction of Karakorum Highway (KKH)*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BAHAWALPUR Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park*
*






























*

*Karachi Metro Bus project*

ISLAMABAD: The federal government on Thursday approved the Karachi Metro Bus project with a modified design and revised cost as it green-lighted ten mega development schemes worth Rs157 billion. 

ECNEC approved the Green Line Bus Rapid Transit System for Karachi worth Rs16.1 billion. The project will see buses run on the Green Line from Municipal Park Saddar to Power House Chowrangi in Surjani Town, a 21 kilometre long journey. The project will not only cut the length of the route by 3.2 Km but also excluded the component of procurement of air-conditioned buses from the federal financing.

After Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announced to fund the project out of the federal kitty, the Sindh government had sought Rs27.5 billion for construction of 21 kilometre long project and buying 105 buses at a cost of Rs4.1 billion. However, the buses will now be bought by the provincial government.

According to the revised design, a 17.8 km long 2-lane dedicated signal free Bus Rapid Transit corridor will be constructed in Karachi. After completion, an estimated 400,000 passengers will stand to benefit from it every day.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/801765/e...rs157-billion/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Punjab University Link Road*













*Underpass At Canal Road near Jinnah Hospital*









*
MCB IT Tower*





_*Pearl Continental (PC) Hotel's Parking Plaza.

*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA Haly Tower*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CANTONMENT Lahore Serena Hotel & Business Complex (Pace Circle)*
*























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Render of Pace Circle (Above Building)






















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*SUPER HIGHWAY Bahria Town Karachi*
*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Civil Hospital Karachi Trauma Center 
*_





_*DHQ Hospital Vehari (South Punjab)*_
_*


















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*New Kidney Hospital in Swat*_









_*Ummah Welfare Trust (UK) in Nowshera*_














Peshawar to have Air_conditioned CNG Bus Service

company to invest $200 million to run rapid bus service in Peshawar
Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has approved launching of new air-conditioned CNG bus service in Peshawar to provide speedy and comfortable travel facilities to the people.

According to an official statement, the service will be introduced by multinational transport company BUCEPHALUS under public-private partnership in June next year. The company, named after famous horse of Alexander the Great, will invest initially Rs20.40 billion. It will ply a fleet of 150 mini buses on Peshawar Mass Transit corridor-II from Chamkani to Hayatabad. Up to 50 more buses will be added to the fleet after every six months.

The decision was taken at a meeting held in Peshawar with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair.Besides the Chairman of BUCEPHALUS company Guillaume Jamart, and Chief Executive Ali Arshad Khan, the meeting was also attended by advisor to chief minister on Transport Shah Muhammad Khan Wazir and other relevant authorities.

The company officials said the bus service would be launched after the arrangements of infrastructure and codal formalities.About 800 people will get employment in the bus service including trained lady drivers as well to project good and soft image of Peshawar world over.

The 32-seat automatic minibus service having separate portions for male and female will run in two shifts from 6.00 am to 10.00 pm. It will cover the 25km journey in 50 minutes with 2 minutes pause on every stop.

Pervez Khattak expressed satisfaction at the fact that the company was already successfully running such service in Belgium, Saudi Arabia, Dubai, USA and eastern European countries. He said the service would be extended to other cities of the province.






*Rawalpindi to greet three new mega development projects*

November 24, 2014, 2:41 pm

Rawalpindi- Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) has approved three mega projects of water supply, sewerage and sanitation worth Rs 40 million, 20 million and 592 million each. 

The approval for these mage projects was accorded in the meeting of core selection committee of RDA. A mega water supply project will be launched in PP-6 Rawalpindi at the cost of Rs 592 million and water will be supplied from Chehan dam for this project. The study will be conducted in respect of project for setting up filtration plants and pumping stations to bring water from Chehan dam. It will cost Rs 20 million. Decision has been taken to carry out master planning for launching mega project of water supply, sanitation and sewerage at the cost of Rs 40 million in Rawalpindi city. Government of Punjab will provide funds for conducting study and construction of development projects



*RAWALPINDI – The development authority has approved the construction of at least three major roads in the city with an estimated amount of Rs 1.17 billion, PakistanTribe reported.*

According to the details available, *the construction and maintenance of Airport Road, Adiala Road and High Court Road was approved by Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA).*

These projects would be the second major construction work in Rawalpindi ever since Metro Bus Project was initiated earlier this year. Although Adiala Road is in a good condition even right now but it will be widened and make a two-way passage. Likewise, the High Court Road and Airport Road had have underwent maintenance few times before as well.

The authority, in the past, has postponed these projects many times even after the announcements.

*474 uplift schemes for flood-hit Gujranwala div*

GUJRAT: The administration has proposed to the Punjab government 474 schemes of rehabilitation of infrastructure, including buildings of schools, offices, roads etc, affected by flood in Gujranwala division at an estimated cost of Rs5 billion.

Commissioner Shumail Ahmed Khwaja said this while talking to journalists after laying the foundation stone of Rs20 million Bab-i-Gujrat (gate to Gujrat) project being funded by a local industrialist group here on Tuesday.

District Coordination Officer Liaqat Ali Chattha, DO (Coordination) Shuja Qutab Bhatti, Additional District Collector Farooq Rasheed, MPA Ashraf Deona, former lawmakers of PML-N Jamil Awan, Haji Nasir Mahmood and others were also present.

Mr Khwaja said the proposed schemes had been envisaged in the light of a survey conducted by government agencies and the district governments. Of these some 383 schemes had been approved by the provincial government and the funds were expected to be released in the current month.

He said at least eight such ‘gates’ were being constructed in six districts of the division. The gates in Wazirabad and Sialkot would complete by Dec 25, whereas construction of Narowal’s would start by Dec 14, he said, adding the project was aimed at promoting the culture of these districts.

He said the public sector schools located in backward areas were also being rehabilitated under the policy in Gujranwala. At least five such schools had been identified in Gujranwala district in the first phase that would be handed over to the philanthropists who would ensure provision of modern facilities there.

“Work on establishing campuses of the Quaid-i-Azam Divisional Public School at tehsil level is under way and first two such campuses will start functioning in Wazirabad and Sambrial by March next,” the commissioner said.

He added the Outdoor Patients Department (OPD) ward at Wazirabad Cardiology Hospital had already started functioning and at least 150 patients were visiting the facility daily, whereas the indoor service would also start by January 2015.

He said Rs45 billion would be spent on some 1,300 uplift schemes in Gujranwala division.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1148444/474...gujranwala-div
__________________

_*DERA MURAD JAMALI*_: Balochistan is going to establish three new universities, six medical colleges, three boards of intermediate and recruit 4,000 teachers through National Testing System (NTS), says Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch.

He was addressing a public gathering in Manjho Shori area.

On the occasion local tribal elder Mir Hasan Manjho announced to join National Party.

“We cannot bring improvement in education sector until we adopt the NTS for the recruitment of teachers and other government employees as this system helps in selecting talented, skilled and capable people, he said.

Abdul Malik stressed the need for ending corruption in the appointment of government employees.

The chief minister said work on drainage of Pat Feeder Canal was underway which would help in resolving the issue of water shortage for both domestic and agriculture purposes in eastern districts of Balochistan.

He issued directives for the upgradation of six schools of the area and said the government had fulfilled its promise of promoting education in backward areas of the province. The provincial government had increased education budget from 4 to 26 per cent, he added.

He instructed the commissioner of Nasirabad to submit a report about giving ownership rights of houses to the residents of Dera Murad Jamali.

He also issued directives for establishing vaccination centres to control the spread of hepatitis in the region.

National Party’s central General Secretary Dr Yasin Baloch, MNA Sardar Kamal Khan Bangulzai, provincial Minister for Agriculture Sardar Aslam Bezinjo, MPAs, Dr Shama Ishaq and Yasmin Lehri and party leader Kabeer Ahmed Mohammad Shahi also spoke.

Meanwhile, talking to media personnel in Dera Allahyar after inaugurating a protective bank against floods, the chief minister said that the National Accountability Bureau was investigating the alleged embezzlement of funds allocated for the Pat Feeder Canal.

He said all political parties were committed to the continuation of democratic system in the country.

Abdul Malik criticised Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chief Imran Khan and opposed what he called “his immature politics”.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1148481/bal...niversities-cm

_*One Constitution Islamabad




*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Park Lane Islamabad













*_

_*SHEIKHUPURA: 225 MW Atlas Power Plant (an Independent Power Producer)
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dushmann

Lots of photos of air conditioned buses since last 1-2 years. How are are you managing them? In Mumbai, only some AC buses running on select routes and they mostly run empty and are in loss because of high ticket rates. If Pakistan has similar per capita income I wonder how your cities afford running AC buses. May be because of lower petroleum price? Or are they subsidized and better managed.


----------



## WAJsal

Dushmann said:


> Lots of photos of air conditioned buses since last 1-2 years. How are are you managing them? In Mumbai, only some AC buses running on select routes and they mostly run empty and are in loss because of high ticket rates. If Pakistan has similar per capita income I wonder how your cities afford running AC buses. May be because of lower petroleum price? Or are they subsidized and better managed.


i think prices are quite fair over here and some are well managed

*Iran-Pakistan gas project to be completed in two phases*
ISLAMABAD: While admitting its failure to complete Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipeline Project on time, Pakistan on Monday reaffirmed its commitment to the visiting Iranian minister to complete the project in two phases.

“Pakistan has been unable to complete the projects on its side due to international sanctions on Iran,” said Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Shahid Khaqan Abbasi here at the sidelines of the 19th session of the Pakistan-Iran Joint Economic Commission (JEC).

Mr Abbasi informed the visiting Iranian Minister for Economic Affairs and Finance, Dr. Ali Taieb Nia that despite Pakistan’s best efforts banks, international contractors and equipment suppliers were not ready to be involved in this project.

The minister was accompanied, among others, by the governor general of Sistan and the Ambassador of Iran to Pakistan.

“We are now planning to complete this project in two steps. First, we are installing LNG terminal at Gawadar Port and secondly, a 42-inch pipeline of 700km length will be laid from Gawadar to Nawabshah for onward transmission of gas to the northern parts of the country,” Mr Abbasi said.

The minister informed the visiting delegation that Pakistan is in talks with Chinese companies for construction of this pipeline and the 70km portion of the pipeline from Gawadar to Iran border will be completed by Pakistani companies.

He hoped that this project will start in the near future. There is hardly any trade in oil between Pakistan and Iran, the minister said, adding Pakistan wanted to increase trade substantially after the sanction issue was closed.

Dr Ali Taieb Nia has said that Iran has already completed its part of the gas project and hoped Pakistan will fulfill its commitment to complete its part of the project.

He expressed his desire the Iranian gas should flow into Pakistan soon so that Pakistan may be able to overcome its energy shortfall.

Dr Ali informed that Iran’s negotiations with the international community on nuclear issue have been successful and hoped that the applicable sanctions will be removed very soon.

He further expressed his hope that with the removal of international sanctions, Iran’s trade volume and economic relations with its neighbors will further improve.

JOINT ECONOMIC COMMISSION: On the first day of the meeting, Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said top leadership of both the countries was serious in taking the relationship to a new level.

“We have endeavored to materialize what our leadership feels. We will not only try to expand the existing trade, economic and bilateral ties in other areas, but also make efforts to stabilise them,” Dar said while co-chairing the meeting with his Iranian counterpart.

Regarding sanctions against Iran, Dar said Pakistan supports Iran on the international fora and argued with the world community to open trade with Iran on humanitarian goods.

Iranian Minister for Finance Dr Ali Taieb Ni reciprocated the feelings and said that he was pleased to be in Pakistan to lead his side at the JEC.

He also expressed resolve to cooperate with Pakistan in the areas of energy import, transport and communications, mining, agriculture, health and banking sector development, through a comprehensive framework agreement.

The JEC will discuss issues of banking problems with Iran due to sanctions imposed by the US and UN; Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project to expedite its implementation, up-gradation of Quetta-Taftan railway track and improvement of Noshki-Dalbandin section of N-40 Highway.

On the import of energy from Iran, both sides will also discuss the import of 74MW power from Iran for Mekran Division, Balochistan; 100MW from Iran to Gwadar and 1000MW from Iran for Balochistan and the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Decision taken to link metro bus service project to Murree expressway*

2014-12-09

ISLAMABAD: Government has decided to link Metro bus project to Murree Express way. Arrangements are underway to work out PC-1 for extending metro bus project from Faizabad to Murree express way. Punjab Metro Bus Authority will evolve route map through satellite and the estimate of project will be given final shape.

Well placed sources said construction work on metro bus project from Faizabad to Murree Express way will be started after inauguration of Metro bus service. Government has decided to work out map for allocating land for this purpose. Stations will be set up from Murree express way to Faizabad. Central station Murree toll plaza Murree road will be linked to Bahra Kahu, Mill pur, Islamabad club.

http://www.onlinenews.com.pk/details...tname=Pakistan


_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus



















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Avari Hotel in Bhurban*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

*




*





*Bahawalpur Quaid e Azam Solar Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## l'ingénieur

This thread is so satisfying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

GILGIT-BALTISTAN: Under-construction Friendship Bridge on Karakoram Highway, part of upgradation of Karakoram highway






*GILGIT-BALTISTAN: Under-construction tunnels and bridges on Karakoram Highway at Attabad Lake in Gojal, Hunza*












*Pakistan Highway of MArvel*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI 2 Underpasses Flyover by Bahria*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*RAWALPINDI-ISLAMABAD Metro Bus System*
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*INDUS RIVER Dasu Hydropower Project*


















_*New Islamabad International Airport




*_

_*Islamabad Express Highway 




*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Canal Road Lahore








U/C 4 km Canal road section from Bahria town to New Lahore City














*_

*BAHRIA TOWN Heritage Hotel*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*GULBERG Al-Hafeez Height*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*JOHAR TOWN Emporium Mall by Nishat Group*
*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Reconstructed Government Girls Primary School & Government Girls Community Model School in Qalla Village, Bishbanr Valley Swat*_






_*New Mini Dumpers - Faisalabad Waste Management Company*_
_*



*_

_*Different Projects Of Rawalpindi
















*_

*Punjab's first Facilitation Center in Rawalpindi!

Chairman PITB Dr. Umar Saif with DCO Rawalpindi Sajid Zafar and other Facilitation Center Team Members visited the Punjab government's first facilitation center in Rawalpindi. It will be operational in next 2 weeks for one window operation for all citizen services.*
*









*

*Health insurance for the poor from next year*

LAHORE: The government will provide health cover to nearly 280,000 poor families in four districts from the next year.

In this regard, the Health Department will register a company, namely the Punjab Health Initiative Management Company.

“The company will float a request asking insurance companies to submit proposals to provide health cover to the poor in four districts,” Health Special Secretary Salman Mufti told The Express Tribune.

Health Department officials say the pilot project of the Rs4 billion health insurance scheme will be launched in Layyah, Rajanpur, Hafiazabad and Chakwal on March 23, 2015. Earlier, the Health Department had shortlisted five insurance companies after inviting expressions of interest.

Each entitled family will be issued an insurance card allowing patients to receive medical care at hospitals that are on the panel of the insurance company concerned.

In addition to government hospitals, the insured families will be able to receive treatment at specified private hospitals.

However, the scheme will extend to indoor departments of hospitals only. Each beneficiary will be entitled to medical services worth up to Rs35,000 a year.

Punjab Health Insurance Company Board of Directors chairperson Aisha Ghaus Pasha said the World Bank’s data would be used to ascertain the eligibility of beneficiaries. She said similar data had been used to provide financial assistance to the poor under the Benazir Income Support Programme.

She said a complaint-registration system would also be introduced in the four districts.

She said the government planned to extend the service to other districts later in 2015. She said Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif would set the final date for the launch of the scheme.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/803889/f...rom-next-year/

*Switch To Biogas: Plants planned in Bahawalnagar, Kasur*

MULTAN: “The government has decided to install 36 biogas plants in Bahawalnagar and Kasur to run tube wells and provide farmers a viable way of lifting water at cheaper running cost,” said provincial assembly member Rana Ijaz Ahmad Noon on Monday. He said if the pilot project was a success, farmers would be given upto Rs7.5 billion subsidy for installation of such plants across the province. “Each farmer will get Rs200,000 subsidy for one biogas plant,” he said. The initiative would spare the farmers the electricity and fuel costs, Noon said. He said the government had taken notice of low market price of rice and had allocated Rs10 billion to stabilise Basmati rice prices. He said farmers cultivating Basmati rice would get Rs5,000 per acre cash grants. He said the Agriculture Department had begun preparing record of Basmati rice growers in the Punjab. He said the Punjab government had not issued any notification on reduction in sugarcane prices. He said farmers facing difficulties in receiving payments from sugar mills should approach the DCO or contact him over the phone to get their grievances addressed.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/803909/s...alnagar-kasur/

*Punjab to have 307 water filtration plants*

LAHORE - The Punjab government has decided to install 307 water filtration plants in the first phase of the Saaf Pani Project to provide clean water to the citizens.
In the billions of rupees project, the Punjab government will ensure supply of potable water to every district of the province. In the first phase, water filtration plants will be installed in the districts of north and south Punjab and the scope of this project will be expanded under a phased programme.
Presiding over the meeting to review to pace of project on Monday, Shahbaz Sharif said that provision of potable water to the citizens was government top priority.
The chief minister directed that installation of water filtration plants under this programme should be expedited and the project be completed as early as possible. He directed that a comprehensive mechanism be devised for the implementation of the project and third party audit system should be evolved for effective monitoring of the same. The secretary local government informed the meeting that a programme had been chalked out for the installation of a total of 1650 water filtration plants in the province.

http://nation.com.pk/lahore/09-Dec-2...tration-plants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE*: Four senior officers of the Turkish National Police have joined two-month specialized training as instructors of the first batch of 468 corporals recruited by the Punjab Counter-Terrorism Department as a part of new Anti-Terrorism Force.

They will be joined by an Turkish team on Dec 7 to conduct longest-ever training session of corporals at Elite Police Training School, Baidian Lahore.

As many as 1,271 corporals including 75 females have so been inducted in the CTD on a high pay package and incentives.

Officials told Dawn on Thursday that a group of 42 Turkish police experts of different ranks would impart training to 930 corporals of first two batches from Dec 1, 2014, to March 31, 2015, in two phases.

They said the training would be imparted in the fields of investigation, intelligence and special operations by experts who would use their own state-of-the-art academic courses and physical and tactical training modules.

Officials said Punjab police experts, including Elite instructors, would also assist Turkish instructors during two training sessions.

They said first batch of 468 corporals started their general training, including Elite Police course, from April 2014 while second batch of 462 corporals joined the training in June this year.

Officials said the first batch would be passed-out on January 31, 2015 and the second batch would complete two-month specialized training on March 31, 2015.

They further said third batch of 341 corporals, who had joined general training phase from Dec 1, would be getting Turkish training at a later stage.

According to the CTD record, the basic qualification for corporals was graduation, but a good number of them are master degree holders, vets, engineers and MBAs.

_*http://www.dawn.com/news/1149088*_

_*Clean Water Project to start this month*_

BAHAWALPUR: Work on the Clean Water Project will begin in 12 districts, including Bahawalpur, this month. The government has allocated Rs5 billion for the first phase of the project, Commissioner Captain (retd) Javed Akbar told journalists at a briefing on Wednesday.

He said the project will take three years to complete. They will begin by taking a survey of the target areas and designing projects best suited to these areas. The commissioner said areas with population of over 5,000 and restricted access to potable water would be prioritised. Areas where existing water projects have been discontinued will also be a priority.

He said three tehsils in Bahawalpur district had been identified for this purpose. He said the pilot projects will commence soon and the government will arrange seminars and awareness sessions to acquaint people with the project. “Providing potable water to the entire population is an arduous task, but we must look at it as a national duty. This project benefits all of us.” The commissioner stressed on the need for proper utilisation of funds. He said they would have to purchase durable machinery for which spares were available locally.

Akbar asked all departments to cooperate and work in coordination with each other to make the project a success. The Hasilpur, Liaquatpur and Manchanabad tehsils have been selected for the pilot project.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/805000/p...rt-this-month/

*Shahbaz assured of Iranian cooperation in energy sector*

LAHORE - A high-level Iranian delegation led by Minister for Economic Affairs and Finance Dr. Ali Taeibnia met Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif, here on Wednesday. It was agreed in the meeting that trade and economic relations as well as cooperation between the two countries in energy, agriculture, livestock, industries and transport sectors will be promoted. Talking to the Iranian Minister for Economic Affairs and Finance, the Chief Minister said that there are historical and brotherly relations between Iran and Pakistan and time has come to take practical measures to transform them into economic and trade ties. He said that a modern slaughter house has been set up in Lahore with the cooperation of Iran and there is a need for promotion of cooperation in other sectors as well for the benefit of the people of the two countries. He said that setting up of a joint commission between Pakistan and Iran and signing of some agreements in Islamabad augurs well for future relations. He said that there is a vast scope of promotion of bilateral cooperation in energy, agriculture, livestock, industries, transport and other sectors and there is a need to benefit from the existing opportunities. The Chief Minister while proposing to set up a joint committee between Punjab and Iran for promoting cooperation in different sectors said that it should devise a strategy for practical and speedy measures for promoting cooperation in different sectors.*He said that Iran has executed metro projects in its cities and Punjab government wants that Iran should consider promotion of cooperation with Punjab also in metro projects.*
He said that Iran has expertise in manufacturing plants for generation of power from gas and Iranian cooperation in this regard will be welcomed. He said that LNG terminal in Karachi will start operating in 2015 and it will help meet requirements of power houses. The Chief Minister expressed keen interest in Iranian gas plants of power generation.
Iranian Finance Minister said that the leaderships of Pakistan and Iran are determined to promote bilateral relations. He said that Iran wants to strengthen it economic and trade ties with Pakistan and hoped that like cultural and political relations, economic and trade ties between the two countries will also touch new heights. He said that Iran is ready to cooperate with Pakistan in meeting its energy needs as well as construction of new power houses. He said that Punjab’s textile industry has a vast potential and trade relations can be further strengthened through promoting cooperation in this sector.
*Iranian Finance Minister while assuring cooperation regarding metro projects, welcomed the Chief Minister’s proposal for the setting up a joint committee between Punjab and Iran. *He said that Chief Minister Shahbaz has taken practical measures for the progress of the people in the real sense and he is a dynamic leader. Iranian Finance Minister also invited Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif to visit Tehran. The CM said that he will visit Iran as soon as possible. Provincial Ministers Mujtaba Shuja-ur-Rehman, Rana Mashhood Ahmad, Director General Walled City, Secretaries of Planning & Development, Health, Industries, Livestock, Excise & Taxation, Deputy Minister of Iran Dr Mohammad Khazaeel, Governor of Iranian Province Sistan Osat Hashmei, Ambassador Ali Raza and other senior authorities were also present on the occasion.


http://nation.com.pk/business/11-Dec...-energy-sector

*PDWP approves 15 Development schemes worth Rs 13.5 billion*

The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) Punjab approved 15 uplift schemes for various development sectors with an estimated cost of Rs 13150.928 million. These schemes were approved in the 27th meeting of PDWP of current fiscal year 2014-15, presided over by the Punjab Planning and Development Board Chairman Muhammad Irfan Elahi.

The approved development schemes are non-formal education promotion project with Japan International Co-operation Agency (Jica) at the cost of Rs 191.049 million, Third Party Evaluation of Literacy Projects.(PC-II) at the cost of Rs 50 million, extension of building of Bahadur sub-campus of BZU at Layyah at the cost of Rs 354.672 million, establishment of expansion of emergency service to tehsils (Phase-II) at the cost of Rs 1090.009 million, Punjab Water and Sanitation Academy Lahore at the cost of Rs 673.251 million.

The construction of purpose built building for archives wing of S&GAD in Punjab Civil Secretariat Lahore at the cost of Rs 277.972 million, dualisation of Samundri-Rajana-Toba Tek Singh Road, length=49 Km, Faisalabad/TT Singh at the cost of Rs 3178.145 million, widening/improvement of Jourian Chakri Road including Missing Link Kachi Jourian to Choutra, length 22.20 km, district Rawalpindi at the cost of Rs 263.936 million, construction of bridge on River Ravi at Qutab Shahana in district Sahiwal at the cost of Rs 1799.815 million, improvement of Bahawalnagar-Haroonabad Road, district Bahawalnagar (revised) at the cost of Rs 1502.315 million.

The dual carriageway with green belt and lights from Cantt Baker to Railway Station via Chowk Munir Shaheed (length:2.65 km) district Bahawalpur at the cost of Rs 513.241 million, construction of Mahota Dam, Rawalpindi at the cost of Rs 1861.985 million, and management of Hill ******** in Irrigation Zone, DG Khan-Sori Lund, Vidore, Mithawan, Kaha and Chachar (Kaha Hill Torrent) at the cost of Rs 968.713 million. Provincial Secretary P&D Waseem Ajmal Chaudhary, members of the Planning & Development Board, Provincial Secretaries concerned and other senior representatives of the relevant provincial departments also attended the meeting.

http://www.pcq.com.pk/pdwp-approves-...s6KEc.facebook

_*Campus of Khawaja Ghulam Fareed Univ of Eng. & Information Technology under construction in Rahim Yar Khan
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*The 367-km long six-lane Islamabad-Lahore M-2 Motorway will be overlayed (re-carpeted) and modernized. Project has been awarded to the Frontier Works Organization (FWO) by the National Highway Authority (NHA) on Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park *
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park *
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*RAWALPINDI-ISLAMABAD Metro Bus*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*RAWALPINDI-ISLAMABAD Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whiplash

To all Pakistani members: I've noticed that you guys are building beautiful viaducts in all your cities. But using them for bus rapid transit. This makes no sense to me. Even the busiest BRT lines can handle less passengers than a metro line. What I don't seem to understand is, since you're incurring a huge proportion of the expenditure already (ie. the viaducts) why not just spend a little more and make these lines full fledged metro systems?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport. *

80% of Civil Works has been completed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

Whiplash said:


> To all Pakistani members: I've noticed that you guys are building beautiful viaducts in all your cities. But using them for bus rapid transit. This makes no sense to me. Even the busiest BRT lines can handle less passengers than a metro line. What I don't seem to understand is, since you're incurring a huge proportion of the expenditure already (ie. the viaducts) why not just spend a little more and make these lines full fledged metro systems?



I wish I had an answer to that...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Whiplash said:


> To all Pakistani members: I've noticed that you guys are building beautiful viaducts in all your cities. But using them for bus rapid transit. This makes no sense to me. Even the busiest BRT lines can handle less passengers than a metro line. What I don't seem to understand is, since you're incurring a huge proportion of the expenditure already (ie. the viaducts) why not just spend a little more and make these lines full fledged metro systems?



Half the population in Pakistan doesn't seem to understand this...don't worry!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahawalpur Quaid e Azam Solar Park !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whiplash

Fulcrum15 said:


> Half the population in Pakistan doesn't seem to understand this...don't worry!


How does that matter? It's not for the population to understand. The consultants/engineers must have a reason? And I hope that reason is not to save on the 20-30% extra that you might have to spend. Because that is very short sighted thinking.

1)According to this dawn article, the Lahore metrobus cost $11m per kilometer. That's almost as much as any metro line in India costs. And most metro line inIindia carry 3lakh+ passengers per day. The ones in China carry even more. That's almost 3 times as much as the Lahore metrobus. 

2)All your cities are definitely going to have metros in the future. (I've heard some are already planned). Wont these BRT viaducts act like major hurdles in construction? You'll have to move your metros underground (5 times the cost) or higher (again much more expensive).

I hope there is a very good reason why the government chose BRT, when it is almost spending the same amount.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Dynamic Demo Model of 2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Projects(FHPP 3/4) at Chashma, Mianwali.*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1006662982681523







Whiplash said:


> How does that matter? It's not for the population to understand. The consultants/engineers must have a reason? And I hope that reason is not to save on the 20-30% extra that you might have to spend. Because that is very short sighted thinking.
> 
> 1)According to this dawn article, the Lahore metrobus cost $11m per kilometer. That's almost as much as any metro line in India costs. And most metro line inIindia carry 3lakh+ passengers per day. The ones in China carry even more. That's almost 3 times as much as the Lahore metrobus.
> 
> 2)All your cities are definitely going to have metros in the future. (I've heard some are already planned). Wont these BRT viaducts act like major hurdles in construction? You'll have to move your metros underground (5 times the cost) or higher (again much more expensive).
> 
> I hope there is a very good reason why the government chose BRT, when it is almost spending the same amount.



But if i'm not mistaken India takes some loans from Japan and other countries to build its Metro Systems. I guess what we wanted to do was to spend something what we have experience and expertise of (roads, bridges), something which does not use electricity (due to loadshedding) and something which can be spent from our own resources. I don't think we are ignoring Mass Train Systems. We have an agreement in place with the Chinese to invest and operate an Orange Line project in Lahore which will have underground and overhead features by 2018. In any matter they say that the BRTs can be converted into Light Rail. Also confirmed from JICA's Plans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whiplash

cb4 said:


> *Dynamic Demo Model of 2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Projects(FHPP 3/4) at Chashma, Mianwali.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1006662982681523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if i'm not mistaken India takes some loans from Japan and other countries to build its Metro Systems. I guess what we wanted to do was to spend something what we have experience and expertise of (roads, bridges), something which does not use electricity (due to loadshedding) and something which can be spent from our own resources. I don't think we are ignoring Mass Train Systems. We have an agreement in place with the Chinese to invest and operate an Orange Line project in Lahore which will have underground and overhead features by 2018. In any matter they say that the BRTs can be converted into Light Rail.



Mumbai metro was about 60% funded by Japan. Delhi was 40-50% Japan and World bank. Some other Metros are funded similarly and some are not funded at all. But all these loans are development loans which have extremely low interest rates. China would readily give Pakistan similar loans (heck there's talk of them giving it to us for our HSR line). 

If the BRT viaducts can be used for Light metro then I think it's fine. Use the BRT till it is viable and then convert to light metro. The electricity point makes sense. In fact that's probably the only point I can think of that could make the planners opt for this. 

Are all of Pakistan's present and future metrobus lines self funded? (Wasn't turkey involved to some extent?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Need of the hour.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

PUNJAB: Under-construction bridge Qutab Shahana over Ravi River near Sahiwal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Motorway 4 Faisalabad to Gojra Section 
















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad Rawalpindi Metro Bus and Metro Bus Depo....*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BAHRIA TOWN Heritage Hotel *
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*The Arkadians, Karachi*














*49 fl Marriott Heights, Karachi*

*





43 Storey Frere Heights Karachi*







*Dolmen City, Karachi*





*



*

*Crescent Bay by Emaar, Karachi*

*



*

*Lucky One, Karachi*





*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Quaid e Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur*





*



*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Road Between the Creek Vista and The Arkadians should be widen all the Flat owners have cars in the Morning it'll be a Traffic jam near Future


----------



## Edevelop

*Bridge on Karakoram Highway u/c near Gulmit*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## black-hawk_101

cb4 said:


> *The Arkadians, Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *49 fl Marriott Heights, Karachi*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43 Storey Frere Heights Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dolmen City, Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Crescent Bay by Emaar, Karachi*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Lucky One, Karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Which is this phase in DHA where there have many empty plots.....


----------



## Edevelop

*Overlay and Modernization of M-2 motorway project in Balkasar, Chakwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

black-hawk_101 said:


> Which is this phase in DHA where there have many empty plots.....



Phase 8 maybe


----------



## Edevelop

*Garment City, Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Whiplash said:


> To all Pakistani members: I've noticed that you guys are building beautiful viaducts in all your cities. But using them for bus rapid transit. This makes no sense to me. Even the busiest BRT lines can handle less passengers than a metro line. What I don't seem to understand is, since you're incurring a huge proportion of the expenditure already (ie. the viaducts) why not just spend a little more and make these lines full fledged metro systems?





or use this viaducts as water-tank during heavy rains und floods.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EternalJives

Whiplash said:


> 2)All your cities are definitely going to have metros in the future. (I've heard some are already planned). Wont these BRT viaducts act like major hurdles in construction? You'll have to move your metros underground (5 times the cost) or higher (again much more expensive).



I read somewhere that these ducts are designed in a way to accommodate/carry metro lines in future if need be. Perhaps that's why the decision is to build a metro bus corridor first and then, when the govt. has managed to lessen the burden of loans and have enough funds for metro lines, probably go for a rail based MRT system on these pre existing ducts. But this is just a conjecture, may be someone form Pakistan can confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Whiplash said:


> How does that matter? It's not for the population to understand. The consultants/engineers must have a reason? And I hope that reason is not to save on the 20-30% extra that you might have to spend. Because that is very short sighted thinking.
> 
> 1)According to this dawn article, the Lahore metrobus cost $11m per kilometer. That's almost as much as any metro line in India costs. And most metro line inIindia carry 3lakh+ passengers per day. The ones in China carry even more. That's almost 3 times as much as the Lahore metrobus.
> 
> 2)All your cities are definitely going to have metros in the future. (I've heard some are already planned). Wont these BRT viaducts act like major hurdles in construction? You'll have to move your metros underground (5 times the cost) or higher (again much more expensive).
> 
> I hope there is a very good reason why the government chose BRT, when it is almost spending the same amount.


[/QUOTE]


There will be never a Metro-train in the next 20 years in Pakistan, and shortage of electricity ! The imcompetent politicans wanted show fast results to public.......


----------



## Edevelop

Whiplash said:


> Mumbai metro was about 60% funded by Japan. Delhi was 40-50% Japan and World bank. Some other Metros are funded similarly and some are not funded at all. But all these loans are development loans which have extremely low interest rates. China would readily give Pakistan similar loans (heck there's talk of them giving it to us for our HSR line).
> 
> If the BRT viaducts can be used for Light metro then I think it's fine. Use the BRT till it is viable and then convert to light metro. The electricity point makes sense. In fact that's probably the only point I can think of that could make the planners opt for this.
> 
> Are all of Pakistan's present and future metrobus lines self funded? (Wasn't turkey involved to some extent?)





EternalJives said:


> I read somewhere that these ducts are designed in a way to accommodate/carry metro lines in future if need be. Perhaps that's why the decision is to build a metro bus corridor first and then, when the govt. has managed to lessen the burden of loans and have enough funds for metro lines, probably go for a rail based MRT system on these pre existing ducts. But this is just a conjecture, may be someone form Pakistan can confirm.




According to Japanese international Cooperation Agency (JICA) plans and recommendations for Pakistani cities have more BRT Lines and Less MRT Lines. I have a PDF file of the report which says BRT will be converted into Light Rail in the future. Even the PTI government which opposed BRT is going to build it in Peshawar.

Lahore:






Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dropkix

I thought BRT was a funny concept too, growing up in a place like Montreal with a subway system. Until I lived in Ottawa. For a small town their BRT is super effective. Much cheaper than an MRT, more frequent service than regular city bus service, and dedicated roads with zero traffic. Actually makes a lot of sense.

People have no concept of how expensive a metro system is to run and maintain, let alone actually build. In my province there are folks living hundreds of kms away paying for our subway, they're never even going to use it! 

BRT is a great step forward, especially for energy strapped Pakistan... One step at a time our country will be transformed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus System*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Depo*
*





















*

*Escalators have started to arrive on site.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHARGER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus*_
_*






























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus*_
_*






























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Quaid e Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur*

*































*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Sustainable Development of Lahore Walled City*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Naluchi Bridge, Muzafarrabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Multan Metro to Start in January 2015... Prime Minister Mian M,Nawaz Will Inaugurate it....









_*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus*_

























_*URBAN DEVELOPMENT FEB 2014: Building the capital*_






LAHORE: In the year 2014, several infrastructure developments projects were completed in Lahore. These included the Azadi Signal Free Junction and an overhead motorcyclists’ ring at Chungi Amarsidhu (Ferozpur Road).

The housing and construction sectors also registered strong growth, mainly due to rising demand for new houses. As people from rural areas continued pouring into the city seeking better economic prospects, the development of new housing societies on the city’s outskirts continued in 2014. Also, during the year, the role of Lahore Development Authority (LDA) was expanded to entire Lahore division, excluding cantonments. The authority is now responsible for development in Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib and Kasur.

According to an LDA spokesperson, the authority spent around Rs11 billion on infrastructure projects in 2014. The focus remained on Metro Bus route. However, construction on the much-awaited Ravi bridge project did not start. The plans to shift the Badami Bagh bus stand and the vegetable market also did not materialise. A project was started to link Maulana Shaukat Ali Road with Wahdat Road through Punjab University Campus.

The authorities also proposed the establishment of a new business district on 225 acres near Walton Airport.





*Lahore December 27, 2014:----The Governing Body of Lahore Development Authority granted administrative approval for executing three new development projects in the city at a cost of Rs.2.12 billion on Saturday.*

The meeting gave a go ahead for construction of Signal-Free corridors on Jail Road and Main Boulevard Ggulberg, at a cost of Rs. 1.52 billion. Project for improvement of Southern Bypass from Thoker Nniaz Beg Chowk to Wapda Town roundabout, (both sides) will be executed with a cost of Rs.172.064 million. LDA will construct Kahna Kacha Flyover Project in Public Private Partnership Mode. It will incur an expenditure of Rs.423.22 million on acquisition of land as well as removal, relocation or diversion of the utilities services while cost of construction of fly over will be borne by the private partner.

The meeting decided to start development of LDA City Housing Scheme in phases and taking areas of villages Kahna and Sidhar and their adjoining land as first phase for starting development works. It also decided for construction of an additional access road having a width of 150 feet from Ferozepur Road to Kahna Katcha Road. The Authority granted permission to process the case of government department / institution/ statutory body which submit an application for reservation of separate block of plots for their employees in LDA City.

The meeting decided for restricting temporary commercialization in LDA Avenue-I, Jubilee Town and Mohlanwal Housing Schemes. It also decided that the for plots of LDA Avenue-I, date of three years building period which is allowed free of surcharge may be fixed up to three years from the date of issuance of possession notice from the Directorate of Estate Management Avenue –I.

The Governing Body of LDA decided for allotment of plot No. 67 and 67-C, (public building plots), Civic Centre Block, M.A. Johar Town scheme to Energy Department, Government of Punjab for construction of Energy Complex. It also allotted plots to WASA in Johar Town and Tajpura for installation of plants for bottled water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waleed3601

Whiplash said:


> How does that matter? It's not for the population to understand. The consultants/engineers must have a reason? And I hope that reason is not to save on the 20-30% extra that you might have to spend. Because that is very short sighted thinking.
> 
> 1)According to this dawn article, the Lahore metrobus cost $11m per kilometer. That's almost as much as any metro line in India costs. And most metro line inIindia carry 3lakh+ passengers per day. The ones in China carry even more. That's almost 3 times as much as the Lahore metrobus.
> 
> 2)All your cities are definitely going to have metros in the future. (I've heard some are already planned). Wont these BRT viaducts act like major hurdles in construction? You'll have to move your metros underground (5 times the cost) or higher (again much more expensive).
> 
> I hope there is a very good reason why the government chose BRT, when it is almost spending the same amount.


Cost difference between Metro and BRT was actually of over Rs.10bn and construction time would be much longer.
You see our govt is more interested in political point scoring to maintain it's vote bank and as such it wants the quickest and cheapest method of catching the public's eye.
The fed govt, for Karachi, instead of reviving the Karachi Circular Railway which could've been achieved at a cost of Rs2.5bn instead went for new construction of a BRT which costs Rs.15bn in total. Construction is supposed to begin in Jan/Feb 2015 and will be done in around an year but if they could've gone for KCR it would've taken same amount of time.
Another thing is, metro maintenance and supply of electricity is much, much more compared to BRT and since we're currently in the midst of fixing our energy crisis we can't afford any additional burden on the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Various Projects From Lahore
















*Ongoing work to install new flood control gates at Balloki Headworks at River Ravi (near Bhai Pehru)*














*3MW hydel plant in final stages*


SIALKOT: The construction of a 3MW hydel power plant is in its final stages near Head Bambaanwala, Daska tehsil. This project would help overcome the energy crisis in the region.

According to senior officials, the Punjab government had approved a multi-dimensional plan to establish small hydel power plants on canals in Chiyaanwali Bangla in Daska, Head Marala in Sialkot, Head Rasul and Head Khanki.

These plants would have the capacity of producing two to 10 megawatts of electricity



_*Neurosciences institute among 10 approved schemes*_

_*LAHORE: Establishment of Punjab Institute of Neurosciences and small coal-fired power plants near load centres in Punjab were among the 10 development schemes approved on Wednesday by the Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) with an estimated cost of Rs44,728.739 million.*_

The 29th meeting of the PDWP of 2014-15 fiscal also approved Punjab Thalassemia Prevention Programme (PTPP) at the cost of Rs498.049 million, small house-cum garden plots for eradication of poverty in Punjab (Pilot Project, Phase-I Revised) at the cost of Rs274.990 million and updating of feasibility study, preparation of PC-I, management of bidding process on EPC mode and construction supervision of 15-20MW Biomass Thermal Power Project near Chak Jhumra in Faisalabad district (PC-II) at the cost of Rs104.050 million.

Approval was granted for establishment of Punjab Institute of Neurosciences (PINS) Phase-I at Lahore General Hospital (Revised) at the cost of Rs2452.597 million; 2x55 MW (gross) coal-fired power plant at Sundar Industrial Estate at Lahore at the cost of Rs323,97.18 million and feasibility study for establishment of 50-200MW small coal-fired power plants near load centers in the Punjab (PC-II) at the cost of Rs120.268 million.

Other schemes include restoration of landslide at Jhika Gali at Murree (slope stablization/road improvement measures, third revised) at the cost of Rs1181.657 million, Widening and improvement of Sohawa-Chakwal-Talagang-Mianwali Road in Mianwali at the cost of Rs1704.649 million, Widening and improvement of Noor Pur Thal to main road of Quaidabad in Khushab district (revised) at a cost of Rs471.756 million and construction of dual carriageway from Gujrat to Salam Interchange (Motorway) through Mandi Bahauddin at a cost of Rs5523.543 million.



*Mausoleum restoration project gets under way*






BAHAWALPUR: The Punjab Archaeology Department has begun work on the first phase of the restoration of Bibi Jiwandi’s mausoleum in Uch Sharif, about 70 kilometres from here.

The government has released Rs18 million as first installment. According to the original plan, the mausoleum restoration plan was to be undertaken in four phases at a cost of Rs86 million. The initial Rs18 million could not be released last year which delayed the launch of the project.

Now, the department has invited tenders for the project after receiving the grant.

The tomb’s structure, particularly its dome, was damaged by the floods in the last few years. Visitors to the historic place have been demanding restoration of the building.

Sub-engineer Sajjad Ahmad (archaeology department) says the first phase will be completed by June 30, 2015. He says the contractor has begun work on baking bricks of the specified design, colour and size to give back the tomb its glory and grandeur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Choa Saiden Shah, Chakwal District*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHARGER

Murree Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*PPL announces sixth discovery in Gambat South*







The Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL), operator of Gambat South Block with 65 percent working interest (WI) along with its joint venture partners Government Holdings (Private) Limited and Asia Resources Oil Limited with 25 percent and 10 percent WI, respectively, announced another gas and condensate discovery at its exploration well Faiz X-1 located in District Sanghar, Sindh. This is the sixth discovery in the block.

Exploration well Faiz X-1 was spud on October 17, 2014, and reached final depth of 3,564 meters on December 1, 2014. Based on wire line logs, potential hydrocarbon bearing zones were identified in the Basal Sand of Lower Goru Formation, which are under testing. Initial testing flowed 2,100 barrels per day (bbl/d) condensate and 11.05 MMscfd gas at 40/64 inches choke size, thus confirming the presence of condensate and natural gas at Faiz X-1. This discovery will translate into approximately 4,030 bbl/d in oil equivalent and foreign exchange saving of USD 282,000 per day.

The well is being flowed at different choke sizes to measure condensate and gas flow rates, following completion of which actual flow potential of the well will be determined.

*Pakistanis invest $1.2b in Dubai real estate this year*





The government should also provide information about property laws as majority of the buyers and sellers do not know buying or rental processes, which often results in legal battles. PHOTO: AYESHA MIR/EXPRESS

*LAHORE: It seems that investor confidence in the real estate market of Pakistan has started falling once again as capital flight to Dubai’s property market in the first half of 2014 is recorded at $1.23 billion.*

“Pakistan ranked third among countries that invested heavily in the Dubai real estate market in 2013 and the trend is continuing this year as well, despite the fact that the market has remained slow for almost the entire year,” said bayut.com Chief Executive Officer Haider Ali Khan in an interview with _The Express Tribune_.

For Khan, who heads one of the top three property portals of the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Dubai is the most attractive real estate market for many countries, primarily due to the reforms introduced after the financial crisis of 2008. During the turmoil, many property developers had defaulted, shaking the confidence of investors.

Now, after the introduction of new laws, the real estate market is once again strengthening.

According to Khan, Indians lead investments in the Dubai real estate sector by putting $2.27 billion (AED10 billion), the United Kingdom puts $1.36 billion (AED5 billion), whereas Pakistan stands third after investments of $1.23 billion (AED4.5 billion), according to data for the first six months of 2014.

Though no statistics are out for the remaining period of the year, market experts predict more outflow of capital from Pakistan to Dubai as the country’s economy has not performed well from June to date.

The real estate market of Pakistan has remained stagnant for the last six months, however, according to zameen.com, Pakistan’s leading property portal, overall property prices have registered a spike of 8-11% in 2014.

However, the Dubai’s market, which is passing through a correction phase, managed to post a growth of 20-23%, according to bayut.com.

Reasons for capital outflow

Khan stated that due to the absence of any government-owned regulatory authority in Pakistan, many local investors opt to invest in Dubai.

“Dubai has improved very quickly after learning from the 2008 crisis, at the time there were not many laws to protect investors, as a result the developers defaulted and investor confidence dived. Now, there are strict laws to protect the sector. They have created the Dubai land department to take things under control.”

Khan pointed out that most mature real estate markets are protected by law and the Pakistani government should gradually work to introduce some real estate laws, so that investor confidence improves and practices like the Biana system – 20% to 30% advance payment – should be stopped which hurts confidence. This will help the market mature.

The government should also provide information about property laws as majority of the buyers and sellers do not know buying or rental processes, which often results in legal battles, especially in rental cases.

Khan also said in Pakistan local developers announce different real estate projects but hardly any developer completes them on time. There are many projects where investors have been waiting for years but the builders are reluctant to complete them.

“The Dubai government shifted to the Escrow accounts model, in which the government releases certain capital to the developers, deposited by the investors, for a certain project, only to ensure the timely completion of the project.

*Toyota Indus plans to bring 2 new models to Pakistan*





we posted some photos of what appeared to be the Toyota Vitz/Yaris that Indus Motor Company (IMC) is going to launch soon. After obtaining those photos, we started to dig in and asked some of our internal sources at IMC about the authenticity of these photos.

According to our sources at IMC, the photos are indeed original. The car in the photos was a test car that Toyota Indus imported for test and analysis purposes. The car was showcased to some select vendors and the officials of IMC at an internal gathering at Pearl Continental Hotel earlier this month.

Our source further told us that the car in photos would be launched by the end of 2016 or mid-2017 and would be named Yaris to distinguish it from the imported Vitz that has been in the market for over a decade now. The car would be available in 1.3 liter engine with an option for either automatic or manual transmission. The price of the car would be similar to that of Suzuki Swift.

Not only this, but our source also told us that Toyota Indus would discontinue the Toyota Corolla XLi because the variant lacks basic accessories such as the Power Windows and many customers complain about that fact.

To fill the 1.3 liter sedan gap created by the discontinuation of XLi, Toyota Indus would introduce Toyota Vios 1.3 – the sedan version of Toyota Vitz/Yaris also known as Toyota Belta in some countries including Pakistan. The Vios would be priced close to the price of Corolla XLi and would go head to head with the Honda City in Pakistan.





To add up to our excitement, our source further added that IMC will upgrade the engine of Toyota GLi from 1.3 liter to a new 1.5 liter engine and the GLi would be the basic variant of Toyota Corolla with Power Windows and other accessories as standard. The Toyota Corolla Altis Grande would remain the top of the line variant of Corolla.

We also asked our source about the latest development on IMC’s plans to bring Toyota Etios/Liva to Pakistan aspreviously reported by us. We were told that IMC has totally dropped the plan to bring Etios to Pakistan due to a lack of interest shown by the local vendors and dealers in the car. The Etios that IMC imported for test and analysis purposes is up for sale through an internal auction.

For the first time in several years, I would agree with the strategy of IMC. Currently, XLi is the supreme choice of all the cab and car rental companies; discontinuing XLi would really increase the social status of Corolla in Pakistan.

*Dar briefed on K2, K3 nuclear energy projects*







Strategic Plans Division (SPD) Director General Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat called on Federal Minister for Finance Ishaq Dar on Saturday and briefed him about the financing mechanism of K2 and K3 nuclear energy projects.

Secretary Economic Affairs Division (EAD) Nargis Sethi and DG SPD gave a joint briefing to the minister about the status of the project and what is the future plan to take this project ahead.

The aforementioned energy projects will be a part of Pak-China Energy Corridor and will be jointly financed by China (EXIM Bank) and Pakistan in a ratio 82 and 18 percent respectively.

Gen Hayat told the minister that the project when completed would be the cheapest source of energy. This project will help a long way in overcoming the energy crunch which is experienced now by the country, he added. It was also briefed to the minister that the project would use very secure and highly efficient third generation equipment to make cheapest electricity.

The minister appreciating the efforts of EAD and Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) in making a plan for this project said that the PML-N government would take the country where the rest of the developed world stands now. “When we planned to build the Motorway, it was considered ahead of time but now it has increased its value many-fold and if these energy projects are pursued as per planned we shall be able to meet the future energy requirements of Pakistan,” he added.

The minister directed that another meeting should be held on the same projects next week in which all the relevant stakeholders from EAD, Finance, SPD and PAEC should be invited to make presentations of the project details and what steps are to be taken by the government to help make this project a reality.

*Pakistan, Iran reach accord for no penalty on unmet gas deal*







Energy-starved Pakistan has convinced Iran to step back from demanding $200m a month from January 1 to compensate for Islamabad’s failure to begin receiving gas from Iran’s South Pars gas field.

Pakistan has in the past said the Iranian gas is the cheapest option available as its own reserves in the country’s south and southwest dry up. However, officials have complained of continuing US pressure on Islamabad to keep the arrangement with Iran on hold until US-led international sanctions on Tehran are lifted.

The “new understanding” between the countries revealed by Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Shahid Khaqan Abbassi removes for now a “take or pay” obligation on Pakistan to compensate Iran whether or not it receives anything under a contract linked to the pipeline.

“We have a new understanding with Iran,” Abbassi told the Financial Times. “There will be no penalty applicable from January 1.” Pakistan produces about 4bn cubic feet of gas per day but officials say the country needs at least 8bn cu ft. The country’s worsening energy supply shortfall has been highlighted in recent days with anxious consumers complaining of gas shortages while the winter chill sets in. The problem has forced Pakistan to halt the sale of compressed natural gas at petrol stations so the gas can instead be diverted for household use.

A Pakistan foreign ministry official speaking on condition of anonymity said the agreement revealed by Abbassi was important to keep relations intact between Islamabad and Tehran because the neighbours needed to co-operate in fighting Sunni-Muslim militants who have sought to launch operations against predominantly Shia Iran from Pakistan’s southwestern Balochistan province.

Since last week’s Taliban attack on a school in the northern city of Peshawar, officials have spoken of renewed efforts to improve security ties with Iran.

Energy experts said gas from Iran would form a substantial part of Pakistan’s energy mix. Sakib Sherani, a former adviser to the finance ministry in Islamabad, said gas from Iran was “a very significant source of future gas supplies to Pakistan. We can’t give up this project.”

Abbassi said a planned terminal for converting imported liquefied natural gas to gas near Karachi would be “up and running” by March 2015

*Bilateral cooperation: Russia eyes available opportunity in Pakistan*





Russian Trade Representation head assured to make all-out efforts to remove bottlenecks to ensure smooth two-way trade between the two countries. CREATIVE COMMONS

*KARACHI: Russian Trade Representation head Yury Kozlov has stressed the need to focus on exploring ways and means of promoting investment cooperation between Pakistan and Russia*

Speaking at a meeting during his visit to the Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KCCI), he said that Russia considers Pakistan an important country in the region as it has great economic potential.

“Russian wants to increase bilateral trade and cooperation with Pakistan in diversified areas of the economy. This would surely help strengthen mutually beneficial trade and economic relations between the two countries,” he said.

He also asked the KCCI to give proposals on strengthening economic cooperation and people to people contact between the two countries.






Kozlov assured to make all-out efforts to remove bottlenecks to ensure smooth two-way trade between the two countries.

Referring to the third session of the Russia-Pakistan Inter-governmental Commission of Trade, Economic, Scientific and Technical Cooperation held last month, he said that Russia was looking forward to available opportunities.

He informed that Russian companies have also expressed interest in the construction of North-South gas pipeline in Pakistan and the LNG terminal at Port Qasim in Karachi.

He pointed out that Russia had helped Pakistan promote various industrial sectors like the steel mill in Karachi, Guddu thermal power station, Jamshoro power station and thermal power station at Muzaffargarh.

KCCI President Iftikhar Ahmed Vohra, KCCI Vice President Agha Shahab Ahmed Khan, Chairman of Diplomatic Missions and Embassies’ Liaison Sub-Committee KCCI, Muhammad Naeem Sharif and KCCI Managing Committee members attended the meeting.

*Pak-China 25 MoUs to promote ties in IT sector*





*INP*
inShare
ISLAMABAD - Pakistan and China have signed 25 commercial MoUs to promote bilateral cooperation in the IT sector, following IT Forum held in Chinese city of Shenzhen, says a press release received here on Sunday.
Out of 25 MoUs, 15 were by the Pakistani private enterprises and 10 by the COMSATS IT delegation. This was the first-ever Forum of its kind held between the two countries, which was attended by 63 participants from Pakistan and about 200 from the Chinese side. 
The Forum was organized by the Consulate General of Pakistan, Guangzhou, China, in collaboration with Shenzhen Science, Technology and Innovation Commission, Shenzhen Software Park, Shenzhen Hi-Tech Park, Shenzhen Science and Technology Business Platform and Shenzhen Software Industry Association.
Participants from Pakistan included Pakistan Software Export Board (PSEB) represented by its Managing Director, Mr. Asim Shahryar Husain, whereas the COMSATS Institute of Information Technology (CIIT) was led by its Pro-Rector Dr. Haroon Rashid. Enterprises from Private Sector Software Industry and members of CIIT’s various Software Houses, Telecommunication Study Center, Information Technology Services also attended the Forum.
In his welcoming remarks, the Consul General Babar Amin thanked all the Chinese Government organizations and private sector Associations which rendered their indispensable support to host the Forum. The purpose of the Forum was to bring Pakistan and Chinese counterparts in Software and IT industry together to create a synergy between them. 
He emphasized that Software and IT industry in both the countries can benefit from each other’s complementary strength in this field, to achieve a win-win outcome.
Director General of Shenzhen Science, Technology and Innovation Commission, Mr. Lu Jian in his opening remarks informed that Shenzhen’s IT products output in 2013 was worth RMB 1.2 trillion (US$ 200 billion) and its Software products valued RMB 600 billion (US$ 1 billion). Shenzhen’s Software revenue accounted for 1/10th of the total national output.
Welcoming the Consulate General of Pakistan’s initiative to host the Pakistan-China Software and IT Forum, Mr. Liu Jian expressed confidence that it would lay solid foundation for future cooperation. He said that not only was Pakistan a strategic partner, it also offered cost effective advantage and favourable policy environment.
A key note address was delivered by Chinese Software Industry Veteran leader, former President of China Software Association and its current Advisor, Mr. Chen Chong. He said that Pakistan’s potential in Software field is not very well known in China and this Forum was the first major breakthrough in bringing Software enterprises of the two countries together. Mr. Chen assured full support of Chinese Software Industry, to enhancement business ties with Pakistan in the Software and IT fields.Managing Director PSEB, Mr. Hussain presented salient features of Pakistan’s IT Industry and areas of its Software expertise.
He briefed the participants as to why Pakistan should be a preferred destination for Chinese Software outsourcing and joint collaboration. Pro-Rector CIIT Dr. Rashid highlighted the Institutes Software capabilities and how cooperation can be done with the Chinese enterprises on ‘Academia- Industry Collaboration’ model. 
Representatives of Pakistan Software Houses Associations (P@SHA), Sultan Hamdani presented the state of Pakistan’s Software Industry and the opportune business advantages offered by it.
The Pakistani participants also visited Shenzhen based major Software and IT companies such as E-Soft, Kingdom Technology Company, ZTE, Huawei, Tencent and Kingdee, on 15-16 December, 2014.
China being the second biggest global Software and IT market, offers huge potential for Pakistan. Simultaneously China can enormously benefit from Pakistan’s Software expertise, especially for English Language interfacing and cost effective solutions. It is expected that enhanced interaction between the relevant enterprises from the two sides will generate significant business in this non-traditional area of the two countries’ trade.

*Metro bus project: Rs181m allocated for environmental protection, SC told*





According to the reports submitted in supreme court, the metro bus project was started after getting NOC from Environmental Protection Agency. PHOTO: INP

*ISLAMABAD: The Capital Development Authority (CDA) on Tuesday told the Supreme Court that Rs181 millions have been allocated for the beautification, plantation and repairing of footpaths, which would be damage due to the Rawalpindi-Islamabad metro bus project.*

The top court was also informed that the project is expected to be completed by mid-February 2015. Earlier, the official deadline regarding the completion of metro bus project was January 31, 2015.

A three-member bench of the apex court, headed by Chief Justice Nasirul Mulk, on Tuesday took up hearings of the suo motu case, nine months after Senator Mushahid Hussain had written a letter to the human rights cell of the apex court on March 10 seeking the chief justice’s intervention over the environmental impact of the Rawalpindi-Islamabad metro bus project.

During the hearing, CDA and Commissioner Rawalpindi submitted their reports regarding the protection of environment.

According to the reports, the metro bus project was started after getting the requisite NOC from Environmental Protection Agency. Similarly, there is no violation of Islamabad Master Plan in this matter.

Additional Advocate General Punjab Razaq A Mirza informed the bench that environmental issues were considered before the initiation of metro bus project.

Clarifying that he, in principle, is not against the project, Senator Hussain told the bench that he just wanted to highlight the violation of environment laws. He added that greenbelt area has been damaged and cost of project has also been increased.

Upon this, the chief justice asked him that what the Supreme Court can do in this matter.

The applicant requested the bench to direct the government for the plantation of trees as well as repairing of footpaths and green belt areas.

SA Rehman counsel for CDA however ensured the bench that after the completing of construction work, plantation as well as repairing of footpaths and green belt areas would be started, adding that Rs181 millions have already been collected from different construction companies for this purpose.

Responding to the bench’s query when the project will be completed, CDA’s counsel said the project will be completed by the mid of February.

Upon this, the court observed that two months are left regarding the completion of metro bus project; therefore, they adjourn the case until mid of March to examine the measure taken by CDA regarding the protection of environment.

Meanwhile, another applicant namely Shakir while opposing the metro bus project said that there is no need of this project in capital. The bench however rejected his plea.

Earlier, former chief justice Tassaduq Hussain Jillani on March 14 sought detailed reports from CDA Chairman Maroof Afzal and Metro Project Director Zahid Saeed as to whether the project was posing any threat to Islamabad’s master plan or its green belts, and whether an environmental impact assessment (EIA) had been carried out.

“These reports, together with technical reports, if any, by the Pakistan Environmental Protection Agency (Pak-EPA), Punjab Environmental Protection Agency and Climate Change Division [should be] submitted by March 18, 2014,” the court had directed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Work on Lahore-Karachi motorway to begin soon: PM*





Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. PHOTO: AFP

*ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday said construction work for Karachi-Lahore motorway will begin soon , Express News reported.*

Addressing the annual awards ceremony of National Highways and Motorways Police in Islamabad, Nawaz said more Motorways projects will be initiated in the country.

“The region will become the centre of economic activities due to Pak-China Economic Corridor project,” said Nawaz, adding that it is a matter of great pride that the performance of Motorways and Highways police is being appreciated on the international level.

He said many programmes are being implemented from the school level to make the highways safe and to make the public aware in this regard. The PM also said he wants motorway police be more people friendly.

The premier directed for enhancing the efficiency of the organisation and recruitment of staff on need basis in a transparent manner. The prime minister also announced a 20 percent increase in salaries of Motorway police.

Nawaz Sharif also lauded the performance of Inspector General Motorways Police Zulfiqar Cheema.

Inspector General Motorway police Zulfiqar Cheema while highlighting the performance of Motorway Police said the organisation is a role model for other public sector institutions as it has the highest traditions of public service.

*Electricity supply: PESCO to switch from manual to automated system*





Installation of smart meters is not part of the project, however, many officials believe that reforms at the front-end are more important to tackle electricity shortages and overall line losses. STOCK IMAGE

*LAHORE: Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) will adopt the Enterprise Resource Planning (ERP) programme in order to revamp the company’s back-end operation from the one being based on manual work to modern technology and practices.*

The project is funded by the US Agency for International Development (USAID) under its power distribution improvement programme, which initially will bring structural reforms with the application of latest technologies in all distribution companies for improved governance.






Automation and upgrading the billing process is also part of the programme, though not for all five circles of Pesco, which have a combined 2.8 million consumers. In the beginning, the billing automation will be completed in the Peshawar circle with 0.5 million consumers.

“Back-end systems will be automated by using the Oracle technology, especially in billing, which will benefit the end-consumers,” said Haris Naseer, Director of Infotech, which is integrating the automation process. The ERP roll-out will help improve human resource, financial records and asset management. The back-end developments would eventually help the company to easily roll out front-end automation in the future, Naseer added.

Installation of smart meters is not part of the project, however, many officials believe that reforms at the front-end are more important to tackle electricity shortages and overall line losses.

“There are some feeders in the Pesco region where line losses are almost 80%; there is a dire need to undertake front-end reforms and improve the overall power distribution system,” said a former official of the Pakistan Electric Power Company.






“I am sure if our meter reading system improves, 60% of issues will be resolved automatically. Meter is our moneybox, we should protect it for generating revenues,” he added.

The officials, who believe that front-end reforms are more important, point to some pilot projects, especially of the smart metering system, that have been undertaken by the Karachi and Lahore electric supply companies, the results of which have been obvious.

LESCO management had recorded a 6-7% improvement in billings, the official added.

USAID underlines the importance of bringing reforms that will improve financial health of the company. It will undertake data cleansing as an input and then provide overall commercial governance through a reliable database management system, said a USAID spokesman.

*Fruits and vegetables: Time to top Russia’s lucrative market*





Domestic prices of potatoes have come back to their normal range of Rs35-40 per kg from as high as Rs90 a few months ago. PHOTO: EXPRESS

*KARACHI: The government has done very little to improve trade relations with Russia, which is adversely affecting the export of fresh food, according to Pakistani fruit and vegetable exporters.*

They claimed Russia can become one of the most important markets after its ban on various European Union’s (EU) food products and, despite the recent economic slowdown in Russia, a huge quantity of oranges and potatoes can be exported.

The recent warmth in bilateral relations of the two countries has done little to improve the trade volume.






“We want the government of Pakistan to engage Russian authorities on different platforms so that the country can increase its fruit and vegetable exports,” said Aslam Pakhali, a Karachi-based leading exporter of potatoes.

Few days ago, the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet abolished 25% regulatory duty on export of potatoes on higher domestic production. The government allowed imports and placed regulatory duty on the exports of potatoes in May after its prices jumped significantly.

The ECC took the decision on the recommendation of the Ministry of National Food Security and Research. The meeting was informed that farmers had planted the crop on 10% larger area and the country will have surplus potato output this year.

In absence of any scientific mechanism, one can doubt the estimates of the concerned ministry. However, the domestic prices of potatoes right now have come back to their normal range of Rs35-40 per kg from as high as Rs90 per kg a few months ago.

The exporters of potatoes are gearing up for exports but they are extra cautious about the Russian markets, Pakhali informed. “Exporters are extra cautious this season because a lot of transactions of the recent orange exports to Russia are yet to materialise. The business in Russia is slow and uncertain in recent months owing to international sanctions and sharp ruble fluctuation against the dollar,” he added.

Exporters say that recently Russia has lifted the import duty from Indian potatoes mainly because of better trade relations between the two countries and this may create further problems for them in the ongoing season. Pakistan lacks proper banking channels and sufficient trade lobbying in Russia.

The exporters of potatoes are first making deals with Sri Lanka while Middle East and Far Eastern markets will come in the next phase, he informed.

The expected crop this year is 3 million tons out of which only about 0.1 million tons of potatoes may be exported. The expected proceeds from potatoes export may reach $30 million, according to estimates.

India has a better per-acre yield while Bangladeshi exporters get rebate on their exports.

Due to the imposition of regulatory duty, Pakistani exporters say many of their markets were taken over by Indian and Bangladeshi exporters. Therefore, they may have to face additional challenges this season.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__________________





.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus





















At the End of Peshawar Mor to Faizabad Section 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI 2 Underpasses Flyover by Bahria *
*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*PALISADES APARTMENTS, ISLAMABAD*_
_*



























*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction Update Tower A Centaurus Islamabad*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Happy new year 2015 to all members. Will CAA open New Islamabad International Airport this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

The whole worth of all PDF is in this thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BALOCHISTAN: Newly-completed 404 MW UCH II Gas Power Plant in Dera Murad Jamali, District Nasirabad. 150 mmcfd gas production expected to start in two days.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*LAHORE: The Punjab government has decided to launch Khadim-i-Punjab Green Roads Programme in rural areas.*_

The decision was taken at a meeting held here on Thursday and chaired by Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif.

The meeting approved to allocate Rs15 billion for the programme in the current fiscal year.

The roads included in the programme would be carpeted with a width of at least 12 feet.

The chief minister directed that an effective mechanism should be devised for the maintenance of roads and committees headed by divisional commissioners should be set up for the purpose.

He said besides repair and construction of roads, drainage system should also be constructed and tree plantation carried out on both sides of the roads. He said he would personally monitor the programme of repair and construction of the roads and review the pace of progress on a fortnightly basis.

The policy of third-party audit will be adopted for evaluating the standard of the roads.

Seeking databank of all small and big roads in the province, Mr Sharif directed that the Punjab Information Technology Board should prepare a digital record of all roads.

The communication and works secretary earlier gave a detailed briefing on the programme.






*KARACH Dolmen City Twin Towers*
*









*

* The Arkadians *
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Crescent Bay by Emaar*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kabira

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Construction Update Tower A Centaurus Islamabad
> 
> View attachment 180553
> View attachment 180554
> View attachment 180555
> View attachment 180556
> View attachment 180557
> View attachment 180558
> View attachment 180559
> *



These don't look like luxury apartments from inside but location is great.


----------



## Viper0011.

Sulman Badshah said:


> *Rawalpindi Mega Road Construction Project starting soon*
> 
> *Gas-based power projects: Plan to add 2,600MW to grid before summer*
> 
> *It was also proposed that 3,600 MW be generated by use of 600mmcfd LNG as permanent solution.
> 
> Sources said the PM is also actively pursuing Clean Affordable Reliable Energy (CARE) programme, which will add 2,600 MW of power to the existing system, which currently has a generation capacity of 21,000 MW*.
> 
> *During the meeting, the premier was told that after their completion, CARE programme, Nandipur, Guddu and Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park power projects will add 28% additional power to the national grid and load shedding will reduce significantly.*
> 
> *The meeting was further informed that Chinese leadership had conveyed the importance of completion of power projects by 2017.*
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: The establishment of the Pak-China Economic Corridor would upgrade the border regions of both countries by connecting Gwadar port to the northwestern region of Xinjiang via highways, railways and pipelines.*
> 
> *He reiterated that Pakistani and Chinese leadership held a number of meetings and reached an understanding for the investment of billions of dollars to facilitate road and railway links between the two countries, energy and power provision, development of telecom, trade, livestock, export of sea food to China and many other products between the two countries, he said.*
> 
> *Improving relation: Switzerland looks to harness Pak potential*



Thank you for the awesome collection of news and briefs and the picture. I keep saying that by the beginning of January, 2017, Pakistan will start to show its new face to the world. A modern, politically and culturally stable and a fast growing economy with opportunities for the rest of the world (granted no further terrorism derails the progress, political stability remains normal and no wars with India). 

The last part, the Indian factor may be difficult to avoid as India now has Hindu extremists in the power and they know Pakistan is about to change its entire existence and it'll become a much stronger country in the next 3-4 years. So they will try to weaken Pakistan than supporting it. So a war may be coming. Let's see how Pakistani leadership plays it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Winchester

Great thread !
Is the ISB-RWP metro solely a venture of a Pakistani company or there is some Chinese involvement ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Winchester said:


> Great thread !
> Is the ISB-RWP metro solely a venture of a Pakistani company or there is some Chinese involvement ???



Pakistani companies

_____________________________________________________________________________


*Karachi:

Ocean Tower*

*





Icon Tower behind u/c*

*





The Centre






Bakht Tower*

*









G-4 Tower






Com 3 Towers








*

*Creek Marina, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan Railways*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Hostel Block at UOL Defence Rd Campus.*










*U/C road that connects Karim block market with Mulana Shoukat Ali Road through Punjab University in Lahore*






*Road Works in Faislabad*

*



*



*Advance Meter Infrastructure System inaugurated at MEPCO Headquarters Multan.*






*Road Works in Multan*

*



*

*



*

*Entry gates of Kohat*

*













Solar Tubewells in a KP Farm*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DRaisinHerald

For the solar panel project in Bahawalpur. I hope it comes to fruition fast. 
Desert areas are good for such projects, hence I hope that the Governments of Sindh and Balochistan set up similar solar parks in Thar, Sindh and Makran, Balochistan. They are expensive to set up, but the benefits far overshadow the initial costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Turkish firm to clean Pindi from next week*
> _
> Rawalpindi - Turkish company Albaraq will take over the charge of sanitation work in 15 union councils of the city from the next week.
> Chairman Rawalpindi Waste Management Company Raja Hanif Advocate said that funds have been released to Turkish company for the first quarter. Company has brought 200 new vehicles to make Rawalpindi a role model in terms of sanitation arrangements.
> Some 4000 small containers will also be placed at different points in Rawalpindi city. One polythene bag will be provided to every citizen for collection of garbage at the door step daily.
> Ten kanal of land has also been provided to Turkish company for parking its vehicles and 12 kanal of more land will be provided within a few months. Comprehensive strategy has been evolved to improve the sanitation system in the city and 750 tons garbage will be shifted daily outside the city._
> 
> Turkish firm to clean Pindi from next week



How well did that go?



Imran Khan said:


> in every picture electric wires and pools man . Pakistan first need to underground wiring so we look little more civilized .


Exactly.


----------



## RescueRanger

DRaisinHerald said:


> How well did that go?
> 
> 
> Exactly.




Yes but with a country as hot as Pakistan you will need it to be monitored constantly, underground cables can get very hot and have a tendency to explode as London found out in 2014:

London's exploding pavements – video | UK news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

RescueRanger said:


> Yes but with a country as hot as Pakistan you will need it to be monitored constantly, underground cables can get very hot and have a tendency to explode as London found out in 2014:
> 
> London's exploding pavements – video | UK news | The Guardian


Most of the Islamabad Using underground cables and never heard any incident like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Gaddafi Stadium, Lahore*










*Luxus Grand Hotel, Lahore




*

*Moin Khan cricket stadium, Karachi*

*



*


*Faisalabad-Multan Motorway*





*







*


*Lowari Tunnel, Chitral *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*In 2014 .. 17.4 MW Gomal Zam Dam, 22-MW Jabban Hydel Power Station and 130-MW Duber Khwar Hydropower Project has inducted a total of 170-MW of cheap hydroelectricity in the system.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus...































*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Karachi Lahore Motarway Map 













*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Reconstruction of Karakorum Highway (KKH)*
*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction of Underpass along Canal Road (Near Shah de Khoi)




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Construction of Underpass along Canal Road* *and Link to Wahdat road via Punjab University, Lahore*

*











*

*Link road between Raiwind and Shah Pur, Lahore*

*





Jahll Chowk Interchange, Faisalabad










Peshawar Mor Interchange, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Narowal Sports City Project*

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


>


Trench is for metro bus and leads to Metro bus Depo...Where buses will stay at night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropwer*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

..mm
....






.........................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Mor Interchange Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*RAWALPINDI-ISLAMABAD Metro Bus System*
*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ATC Tower Of New Islamabad Int. Airport







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

Guys any update on the Centaurus hotel tower (the triangle building) ??

im seeing that everything that has some political leverage is being built and in fact has been completed !!! but things like the Centaurus that were meant to be a symbol for the country are left incomplete !!!!

whats going on @cb4 @Muhammad Omar ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

khanboy007 said:


> Guys any update on the Centaurus hotel tower (the triangle building) ??
> 
> im seeing that everything that has some political leverage is being built and in fact has been completed !!! but things like the Centaurus that were meant to be a symbol for the country are left incomplete !!!!
> 
> whats going on @cb4 @Muhammad Omar ???



The CAA happened. Also the funds dried up. 

The Centaurus is a private undertaking and their account books aren't looking healthy. The mall was a success but the apartments not equally so - partially because they are not value for money. They've been poorly furnished and for the same price tag one can find much better accommodation elsewhere in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanboy007

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> The CAA happened. Also the funds dried up.
> 
> The Centaurus is a private undertaking and their account books aren't looking healthy. The mall was a success but the apartments not equally so - partially because they are not value for money. They've been poorly furnished and for the same price tag one can find much better accommodation elsewhere in the city.



I remember the CAA crap....the 200m regulation right ??

whats the governments stance on the incomplete project....why is the incomplete asset entertained and not seized or fined ?? I mean it looks ridiculous without that triangular building !!!

its an offense to have a design half built.....they took the costs of the apartment as per the five/seven star hotel being a part of the structure and also the world class mall (which is there at least)

I think the government should slap a fine, take over the property and make it as an asset !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

khanboy007 said:


> I remember the CAA crap....the 200m regulation right ??
> 
> whats the governments stance on the incomplete project....why is the incomplete asset entertained and not seized or fined ?? I mean it looks ridiculous without that triangular building !!!
> 
> its an offense to have a design half built.....they took the costs of the apartment as per the five/seven star hotel being a part of the structure and also the world class mall (which is there at least)
> 
> I think the government should slap a fine, take over the property and make it as an asset !!!!



I asked the Reason from one guy At Centaurus about the 4th Building (Hotel Building) he said: *"It can only be started once our grid station which we have fully paid for is ready, once we are given permanent gas, power and water facilities which are the basic fundamental utilities for any project. When the government and local authorities decide on facilitating this project only then can we start work on the main hotel tower".
*
_*T*_here are Rumors about the Civil Aviation the they are not letting them building the 4th Building (Hotel Tower) also 3 more Buildings/Towers are waiting to build in Islamabad Pics Below

1 Tower is at the End of the Jinnah Avenue opposite to McDonalds at F-9 Park dont have pics of that but they have a office there 

*2 Elysium Tower just opposite to Centaurus *










_*3 Park Lane Tower next to Ufone Tower and Islamabad Stock Exchange Building (Also known as Mall of Islamabad)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanboy007

Muhammad Omar said:


> I asked the Reason from one guy At Centaurus about the 4th Building (Hotel Building) he said: *"It can only be started once our grid station which we have fully paid for is ready, once we are given permanent gas, power and water facilities which are the basic fundamental utilities for any project. When the government and local authorities decide on facilitating this project only then can we start work on the main hotel tower".
> *
> _*T*_here are Rumors about the Civil Aviation the they are not letting them building the 4th Building (Hotel Tower) also 3 more Buildings/Towers are waiting to build in Islamabad Pics Below
> 
> 1 Tower is at the End of the Jinnah Avenue opposite to McDonalds at F-9 Park dont have pics of that but they have a office there
> 
> *2 Elysium Tower just opposite to Centaurus *
> View attachment 183006
> View attachment 183007
> 
> 
> 
> _*3 Park Lane Tower next to Ufone Tower and Islamabad Stock Exchange Building (Also known as Mall of Islamabad)*_
> View attachment 183008
> View attachment 183009
> View attachment 183010



thanks for the befitting reply....

IMO, they can be given clearance to proceed till 200m and then halt.....the clearance is only being waited untill the new isb airport begins operations right ?

so whats the biggie ??

other projects are at the same level as that hotel building??? the other two are just recent projects and even they seem to be on the go

btw whats the new method of attaching images .....I forgot to keep track of that thread with the steps


----------



## Muhammad Omar

khanboy007 said:


> thanks for the befitting reply....
> 
> IMO, they can be given clearance to proceed till 200m and then halt.....the clearance is only being waited untill the new isb airport begins operations right ?
> 
> so whats the biggie ??
> 
> other projects are at the same level as that hotel building??? the other two are just recent projects and even they seem to be on the go
> 
> btw whats the new method of attaching images .....I forgot to keep track of that thread with the steps



The work is going on the Mall of Islamabad but little bit work is done on the Elysium Tower... New Islamabad Airport need another year or two to be operational slow pace work there


----------



## Selous

Now you see all this...this gladdens my heart.

Request to all Pakistanis: when you have some free time and some available money lying around please buy a few plants (indigenous of course) and plant them wherever you see a brown spot. Launch a guerrilla war to make Pakistan green.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Selous said:


> Now you see all this...this gladdens my heart.
> 
> Request to all Pakistanis: when you have some free time and some available money lying around please buy a few plants (indigenous of course) and plant them wherever you see a brown spot. Launch a guerrilla war to make Pakistan green.



And pick up litter wherever you see it. Many youngpeople have so much time to waste, that if they just spent a little bit of time cleaning up their own streets of JUST litter, the whole place would become so much prettier.

Litter, cables running from building to building, overpopulated streets and lack of greenery make a place seem rubbish. Of this, 2 can be easily taken care of by the average person.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Start This Metro Already 


KARACHI*: The Public Private Partnership (PPP) Policy Board in its meeting chaired by Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah here on Friday took important decisions pertaining to nine development projects being taken into hand under PPP mode of investment.
Out of those development projects, six were already being implemented under the PPP mode of investment, two newly placed for the purpose and one was discarded from PPP mode of investment to independent power project (IPP).
The most important decisions among the projects already placed PPP mode of investment were given approval to preferred bidder (an international transport organization) as selected developer for launching "Inter City Bus Transport" project and ply buses from Karachi to each divisional headquarters of the province by inducting 100 new buses at an estimated cost of Rs 2 billion including Rs 645 million from Sindh Government side.
*While the other most important decisions was far outsourcing of the bus operational and fare collection components each for the BRT's Green Line Bus and Orange Line Bus services to be executed and launched in the Karachi city.*
Provincial Minister for Finance Syed Murad Ali Shah, Minister for Transport Mumtaz Jakhrani, Minister for Woman Development Ms. Rubina Qaim Khani, Chief Secretary Sindh Saleem Sajjad Hotiana, Secretary Finance Sohail Rajput, Secretary Transport, Secretary Special Education and other officers of lined department and members of PPP Policy Board attended the meeting.
The Chief Minister said that the people of the urban and rural areas are facing difficulties for in absence of low fare but standard transport facilities. Keeping in view hardships of the people, *the Sindh Government conceived two separate development projects each for launching modern communication facilities in urban area like BRT system for people of Karachi and Inter City Transport Project from Karachi to each divisional headquarters.*
However, the Chief Minister asked the officers, to conduct independent study and workout the mechanism for having reasonable fare system.
*The meeting was informed that the Federal Government intended only to lay down the infrastructure for the Green Lines Bus Services at the cost of Rs 16 billions whereas the cost on the operational and fare collection components would be borne by Sindh Government. The policy board approved the recommendation on the agenda for out sourcing the operational and fare collection components for both entities Green line and Orange line bus services already being executed by Sindh Government.*
During the discussion for strengthening the Motor Vehicle inspection wing, it was informed in the meeting that recently this wing has been transferred from Sindh Police to the Transport Department in a faulty condition. Neither it has equipment nor trained manpower to ascertain or check the condition of vehicles consequently these unfit vehicles are causing fatal accidents, said Secretary Transport.
The board also approved recommendations each for outsourcing 15 schools of Special Education and 3 from Normal Education System by hiring the services of renowned educational organizations not only to raise the quality education but also for capacity building of the teaching faculties.
Similarly talking on the subject for rationalizing Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas dual carriage toll tax, the policy board also agreed with the decisions of the Sindh Government for contributing first 25% short fall in the current fiscal year instead of existing 10%. The government should gradually decrease its contribution to 15% by 2020 to meet short fall in toll tax collection by the developer. Under this decision Sindh Government has to pay an amount of Rs 410.627 million to facilitate the people of the area.
The PPP policy board also agreed with the decision to approve the additional cost of Rs 280 million occurred on the extension works incurred on the increasing length of Jhirk-Mula Khatiar bridge on Indus river from 1038 meters to 1700. *Similarly the board approved the additional scope of consultancy work of NESPAK for BRTs Yellow Line, Orange Line and Green Line.*
The Chief Minister concluded the meeting saying that Sindh Government was undertaking mega development project under ADP but is also executing many other development projects under the innovative idea of PPP mode of investment to facilitate the people on one side and to ensure participatory approach of development on other. He said that US, UK and other countries from western region were also taking keen interest for contributing in the development specially in the Health and education sectors. He asked the officers to remain in contact with representatives and diplomats of these countries and get help from them for improving services of their organizations.

Source : Business Recorder, 9th January 2015

*U/C The Work Place
Main Boulevard, Gulberg*












*Pics of Maulana Shaukat Ali Road Lahore*














*Butterfly Garden at Jallo Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 474474

Does anyone have pictures of how Baharia Karachi is coming along?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

474474 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of how Baharia Karachi is coming along?



I have it will tag you when i post



474474 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of how Baharia Karachi is coming along?



Bahria KArachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

474474 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of how Baharia Karachi is coming along?


also watch this Video 






Bahria Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Lucky Cement Factory, Super highway, Sindh*






*Soorty Enterprises Pvt Ltd, Karachi, Sindh Manufacturers, Exporters & Suppliers of Denim Fabrics and Garments.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Apparel Park control given to PIEDMC*

_*LAHORE - Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif says Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park, which will be the most modern project of its kind in South Asia, is being set up near motorway and will provide all necessary facilities to textile and garments sector under one-roof.*_

He said this while presiding over a meeting called to review the progress on the project on Sunday. He said that the project would generate thousands of job opportunities and increase exports, leading to strengthening of national economy. He said best facilities would be made available to investors and industrialists in this park.
According to an official handout, the meeting gave formal approval to handing over the management and development work of Apparel Park project to Punjab Industrial Estate Development and Management Company.
Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister said that Pakistan is an agrarian country and the goal of progress and prosperity could be achieved through development of agro-based industry. He said exports of the country are increasing after the awarding of GSP Plus status to Pakistan.
“There is a need to accelerate the process of industrialisation to fully benefit from GSP Plus status given to the country and keeping in view this fact, the Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park has been evolved. This project is of vital importance and will give an impetus to the process of industrialization,” he held.
Shahbaz Sharif directed that work on the project should be completed without wasting any time. He said that Punjab government had promoted the culture of transparency and all development projects had been completed in a transparent manner. He said that Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park would be an example of speedy execution and transparency.
He said that a labour colony equipped with modern residential facilities would also be constructed in the park for the convenience of the labourers. He warned that that no delay would be tolerated in the execution of the project.
Chairman Planning and Development gave a detailed briefing regarding Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park and said that 200 acres land had been allocated for labour colony in the park while construction work of link road has been started.
Provincial Ministers Ch Shafiq, Tanvir Aslam Malik, Member Provincial Assembly Dr Ayesha Ghaus Pasha, Additional Chief Secretary Energy, secretaries of C&W, Law, Industries, Labour, Chairman PIDMC and other concerned authorities attended the meeting.

*CM inaugurates Apna Rozgar Scheme

LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif Thursday inaugurated Apna Rozgar Scheme worth Rs 31 billion under which 50,000 vehicles are being provided to the unemployed youth of the province through transparent computerized balloting.*

Addressing a function regarding computerized balloting of vehicles for Lahore division under Apna Rozgar Scheme he said that Apna Rozgar Scheme was free from 'Sifarish', corruption and political interference. He said that under Apna Rozgar Scheme vehicles are being provided on soft terms and Rs 70,000 below the market rate and their markup is also being paid by Punjab government.

He said that Punjab government has taken a number of steps for the progress and empowerment of youth and they have also been focused under Apna Rozgar Scheme.

He said that lakhs of laptops worth billions of rupees have been distributed among youth on merit basis while interest-free loans are also being provided to them.

The chief minister said that rural youth have been provided tractors on concessionary rate while a Youth Commission has also been established for resolving the problems of the youth.

He said that scholarships are being given to 60,000 poor but talented boy and girl students through Punjab Educational Endowment Fund worth 12 billion rupees and they are studying at LUMS, FAST, NUST, Engineering University, medical colleges and other prestigious educational institutions. Shahbaz Sharif said that it was a very important day for him as Apna Rozgar Scheme is being started for the youth. He said that this scheme will help in resolving the problem of unemployment.

He said that unemployment problem has not been solved at the government level anywhere in the world and it is through its policies that a government creates job opportunities in private sector.

The Chief Minister further said that more than 1.5 lakh applications were received under Apna Rozgar Scheme and 50,000 vehicles are being distributed. He said that 10 percent additional quota has been allocated for South Punjab under this scheme.

The Chief Minister inaugurated balloting through pressing a button and computerized list of the winners was issued. He also talked to two lucky winners through his mobile phone and congratulated them on their success in balloting for vehicles under Apna Rozgar Scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Donate Funds for Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital PESHAWAR.
Work in Progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Renders of Bakht Tower

Credit: @MWAhmed 













Crescent Bay

*








*
Bahria Icon Towers


















Bakht tower, Com-3, Dolmen twins, Icon and 70 Riviera in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Railways minister inaugurates first CKD locomotive*






ISLAMABAD – Pakistan Locomotive Factory Risalpur has so far manufactured 97 engines of 2000/3000 horsepowers (hp) and repaired 26 engines of 2000/2400 (hp) for Pakistan Railways.

Federal Minister for Railways Saad Rafique said that this here on Tuesday while inaugurating the first CKD locomotive of 3000 (hp). He said that it was decided in 1979-80 to set up the industry for manufacturing of locomotives to meet the growing demand of passengers in Pakistan. He said that in consultation with Japan in 1983, Pakistan has set up locomotive industry with an amount of Rs 2284 million for manufacturing railway engines in Risalpur.

The industry has been modernised for manufacturing 25 states of the artengines in a single shift annually. With double shifts, the number of engines could be multiplied, the minister added. He said that the technical expertise for manufacturing of engines have been taken from Hitachi Japan, GEC America, China Dalian locomoto works and China CS Arziang Company Limited. The Factory is also repairing the accidental machinery of Pakistan Railways besides manufacturing water tanks, fuel tanks, break parts, bodies, and other parts for Pakistan Railways, he said.

He said that the factory has been working on five new engines of 3000 HP with the help of China CS Arziang Company Limited. The five engines would get ready by March 2015 costing Rs. 2230 million. The minister lauded the efforts of the staff for modernizing Pakistan Railways.

Railways minister inaugurates first CKD locomotive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Metro..
.






....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

PUNJAB: Strawberry cultivation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi metro..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Video Update of
*Tarbela Extension No: 4*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=933525829992344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA PHASE 2 Platinum Square*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Pass at Shah De Khoii and Punjab University Link Road Lahore 
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Residential Projects*
*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Interior of Bahria Icon Karachi*_
























_*One Constitution Islamabad*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHARGER

Naluchi Bridge , Muzaffarabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

Very good effort by the posters. Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

The whole worth of PDF is this forum!
Keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*MPCHS THE ATLANTIS MALL E-11 Islamabad *_
*
Total area of this project 26 kanal.

and it will 11 floor+2 Basement for car Parking.
















*

_*KARACHI The Arkadians*_
*
Current 29 floors and 21 Floors 






*

*KARACHI Bahria Icon *
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Dolmen City Twin Towers*_
*



*

*KARACHI 70 Riviera Residential*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Now this is as stupid as it can get!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> Now this is as stupid as it can get!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


>


lacks proper planning... waste of state resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*660 MW Electricity to added in National Grid in Thar Coal Project*





Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) Shamsuddin Ahmad Shaikh said that the company will be able to supply 660MW coal-based electricity to national grid by the first quarter of 2018 if the project’s financial closure was made in 2015. He was briefing a group of newsmen during their two-day visit to the Thar coal field.

Divulging into details of the project, he said that the SECMC being a joint venture of Sindh government was working to set up two power plants of 330MW each to generate electricity from coal in first phase of the project. He said that the field’s Block-II land, measuring 5,925 acres, has been allotted to SECMC. It required some $2 billion and of the total, $0.9 million will be spent for mining purpose, while $1.1 will be required for setting up coal-based power plants.

This project is the part of Pak-China Economic Corridor for which a bank will arrange a fund of Rs 60 billion, while the remaining money will be provided by China. “We are targeting financial closure of the project by mid of 2015, he added. “Keeping in view that Thaparkar ranks lowest in Sindh’s socio-development index, we have decided to spend 10pc of the project cost on relocation and purchasing, while 2pc (before tax) would be spent under the head of corporate social responsibility.

Stakeholders/ shareholders have, so far, injected Rs 3.8 billion of equity in the project, he said, adding that the project of such a scale needed government support in providing infrastructure. At the outset, Shaikh said he was grateful to both the federal and Sindh governments for their support and keen interest in the project.

He said that work has begun on three out of six segments for the rehabilitation of road from Thatta to Islamkot, while the PC-1 for 500 KVA HVDC 250 km transmission line has been approved and the NTDC has assured timely availability of transmission lines. He said that Sindh government has also agreed to provide funds for the transmission lines. He said that SECMC would provide maximum jobs to the people of Thar, besides ensuring proper water supply, health and education facilities

*Development work on Sialkot tanneries zone in full swing*





Development work on mega project of Sialkot Tanneries Zone (STZ) is picking pace and 80 percent development of roads had so far been completed in the zone. Official sources told that STZ was being developed on 392 acres costing Rs 406 million.

Sialkot is recognised as one of the leading exporters of leather based products in Pakistan. The tanneries around the city were involved in processing of finished leather and “Wet Blue” hides and there tanneries are resulting in degradation of environment through air, noise and water pollution. At present 276 tanneries operates in 10 clusters around Sialkot and caters the industrial needs.

The concept of setting up of STZ was to address environmental issues and to ensure pollution-free atmosphere to the people. The project would help in shifting of tanneries located in and around city to centralised location and to provide various facilities like common effluent treatment plant, solid waste disposal site and common effluent collection system.

This would help in effective control of environmental hazards caused by tanning industry in the region. It is very important project ensuring compliance towards social responsibility and would be instrumental in systematic growth of this sector while addressing the environmental concerns to minimise the pollution. It may be added that Global Environment Facility (GEF) had also approved US 3.7 million dollars for the project “Mainstreaming Climate Change Adoption through Water Resource Management in Sialkot Tannery Zone Development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Mor Interchange Islamabad *
*



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Naluchi Bridge, Muzafarrabad*






*Metro Bus Pedestrian Underpass u/c in Islamabad*






*Blue Area Station, Islamabad*






*Plantation on Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus route*










*Audi Center, Islamabad*










*M-3 Industrial City in Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Sheraton Hotel, Muree Road*


























Golf Course:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Saddar, Parsa City, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

Karachi is been neglected by federal Govt .... its really sad to see Karachi the biggest metropolitan city in such condition ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

rockstar08 said:


> Karachi is been neglected by federal Govt .... its really sad to see Karachi the biggest metropolitan city in such condition ..



The federal government isn't responsible for development in any part of Pakistan other than ICT, and perhaps FATA. Karachi is the responsibility of either the Sindh government, PPP that is, or the mafia that rules the city with an iron fist, MQM. Both are pretty nakamme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DRaisinHerald said:


> The federal government isn't responsible for development in any part of Pakistan other than ICT, and perhaps FATA. Karachi is the responsibility of either the Sindh government, PPP that is, or the mafia that rules the city with an iron fist, MQM. Both are pretty nakamme.



i thought federal govt is for All of Pakistan, i didnt know that the name goes like this " Govt of Islamic Republic of Pakistan except Karachi "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

rockstar08 said:


> i thought federal govt is for All of Pakistan, i didnt know that the name goes like this " Govt of Islamic Republic of Pakistan except Karachi "



Mate, the development that happens in cities like Lahore is because of the Government of Punjab; in Peshawar due to Gov. of Pakhtunkhwa, and so forth. Karachi is not unique in that regard.


----------



## rockstar08

DRaisinHerald said:


> Mate, the development that happens in cities like Lahore is because of the Government of Punjab; in Peshawar due to Gov. of Pakhtunkhwa, and so forth. Karachi is not unique in that regard.



yeah all i am saying the the City that runs your 60% of the countries economy , has been neglected by Govt , i guess PM has the authority to call CM of state and ask him about the funds he was given .. or am i wrong ? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

DRaisinHerald said:


> The federal government isn't responsible for development in any part of Pakistan other than ICT, and perhaps FATA. Karachi is the responsibility of either the Sindh government, PPP that is, or the mafia that rules the city with an iron fist, MQM. Both are pretty nakamme.



What is population of ICT? 1 million? Because this year ICT budger is Rs46 billion!


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=418034228362755

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*FWO Commences Work on Overlay and Modernization of Motorway (M-2) Project*

RAWALPINDI Jan 19: Frontier Works Organization (FWO) on Monday has commenced work on overlay of Motorway (M-2) a mega Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) project won by FWO. Lt General Khalid Asghar, Engineer-in-Chief, Maj General Muhammad Afzal, Director General FWO and Mr. Shahid Ashraf Tarrar, Chairman NHA besides senior officials of FWO and NHA witnessed the formal commencement of work on the project near Islamabad Interchange.

A comprehensive briefing encompassing the salient of construction zone, methodology to be adopted, equipment / human resource and dualization was given before start of work. It was highlighted that safety and security of the commuters and workforce were being accorded paramount importance besides ensuring uninterrupted flow of traffic causing minimum possible delay to the commuters. Traffic continuity will remain uninterrupted, and time management has also been given singular priority.

It is pertinent to mention here that the project will be completed in shortest possible time under a Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) system that includes re-carpeting 337 km length, modernization of motorway facilities, repair and rehabilitation to enhance motorway life. Moreover, M2 has already been handed over to FWO for operation and maintenance for the next 20 years. Motorway was formally handed over to FWO by NHA on 15 Dec 2014 during an inaugural ceremony performed by Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif.



















_*Construction of road near Walton Station inaugurated *_







ISLAMABAD- Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique has said that Government is taking all possible measures to overcome the shortage of petroleum products soon. Prime Minister has already suspended the concerned senior officers in this regard.

He was addressing the inauguration of work on a link road project in Lahore today. He said that Pakistan Railways has enough oil reserves for fourteen days, which will be increased up to thirty days with passage of time. He said that all possible measures are being taken for decreasing the losses and increasing the income of Pakistan Railways.

He said, green belt will be formed on both sides of rail track from Shahdara Lahore to Raiwand and all wastes will be removed from this area.

Railways Minister said that Baaba-e-Pakistan Project will be launched in Lahore this year, to pay homage to the migrants from India at the time of partition.
About the link road project, Khawaja Saad Rafique said that this one hundred million rupees project, will link area from Seven-up Railway Crossing to the Ferozepur Road in Lahore. 

He said that this project will be completed within three months. Later, he inaugurated the work on the project.

_*At last, the final route to new airport link motorway via Top City.
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Link road between Raiwind to Shah Pur Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Paramount vista - Scheme 1 KDA

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*latest updates from Bahria Town Karachi*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Renovation of Gurdwara Bhai Biba Singh, built in Peshawar in 1708, nearing completion .... *_




































_*Clean and Green Peshawar *_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Peshawar Police*_
\\




















*more on police reform




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Railway crossing overhead bridge at Habibabad Pattoke*_






















_*12 schemes worth Rs4.8bn approved

LAHORE: The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) of Punjab on Monday approved 12 schemes with an estimated cost of Rs4.8bn.*_

Presided over by Punjab Planning and Development Board Chairman Irfan Elahi, the 33rd meeting of PDWP of 2014-15 approved preparation of the master plan for water supply, sewerage, drainage and groundwater management system for Sheikhupura, Kasur and Nankana Sahib district (PC-II) at the cost of Rs159m.

The other schemes are: replacement of old sewer lines in Multan Wasa at the cost of Rs1bn; sewerage and drainage scheme at Taunsa Sharif, including tuff tiling of streets at the cost of Rs495m; rehabilitation and extension of sewerage and drainage system of Mian Channu city in Khanewal district at the cost of Rs299m, urban drainage PCC and brick pavement scheme in Kasur city for Rs457m, rehabilitation of Eastern Sadiqia Canal (Balance Work) at Bahawalnagar at the cost of Rs257m; construction of alternate buildings in Dera Ghazi Khan canals division (revised) for Rs288m; widening and improvement of Gujranwala Bypass from Awan Chowk to Baghwala Chowk, through Nowshera Virkan Karyal Road (44km), at the cost of Rs327m, construction of a bridge over the Chenab at Shahbazpur to connect Gujrat and Sialkot districts (PC-II) at the cost of Rs15m; construction of road from Benazir Road at railway crossing 1/4/L to Renala Khurd along railway lines) through Education University, Okara, (Kot Bari Bridge to Renala Khurd), along LBDC (12km) in Okara district at Rs179m, the road from Jinnah Chowk to Northern Bypass to Multan Public School and Bosan Road to Mattital Road, (11km) in Multan at the cost of Rs1.1bn and widening of road from Lodhran Bypass, Basti Pacca, Mouza Hussainabad, Basti Muradwala, Haveli Naseer khan to Hasilwala in Lodhran district (length 18km) at the cost of Rs308m.

_*Plan to build lake in Sutlej revived


BAHAWALPUR: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has revived a mega project of development of a lake costing Rs2 billion on the bank of dried-up river Sutlej near the city.*_

The river bed along the left bank has been proposed to be converted into the lake as a picnic spot.

The idea of lake is the brain-child of Minister of State for Education and Interior Affairs Baleeghur Rehman who had floated it some years ago.

Its feasibility report was finalised by former chief engineer, irrigation, Bahawalpur zone, Mr Qadri.

As the last Punjab government could not start work on it due to financial constraints, the project was shelved.

According to sources, the prime minister has now sanctioned an initial sum of Rs700 million for the project and formed an eight-member committee to oversee its implementation.

The minister is the head of this committee while Commissioner retired Capt Javed Akbar is its secretary. This committee, it is learnt, has already met twice. Under the plan, water for the lake will be brought from Mailsi link canal.

*One Constitution Islamabad *






*The Arkadians Karachi

2 buildings encircle are under Construction 






*

*Bakht Tower Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*New Khanki Barrage and Auxiliary Works*

Wazirabad Tehsil of Gujranwala district in Punjab Pakistan about 52 km d/s od Marala barrage and 32km u/s of Qadirabad barrage Punjab

Start Date : January, 2013
End Date: January, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

_*Lahore:*_
*
Under construction Biogas Plant at PAMCO *


























*PU link road*






*Proposed Parking Plaza for Hafeez centre near Eden Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*DHA BUSINESS ZONE KARACHI *







*Hubco to set up 1,320MW coal-based power plants*
Khaleeq Kiani

ISLAMABAD: The Hub Power Company on Monday announced that it will set up 1,320MW coal-based power plants next to its thermal power station at Hub in Balochistan and gradually enhance coal based generation to 3,600MW.

Speaking to journalists, Hubco’s Chief Executive Officer Khalid Mansoor said the company’s board of directors had formally approved development of two coal-based power plants of 660MW each.

The two plants would be initially run on imported coal for which a coal jetty would also be developed, he said.

He added that the solution to re-emergence of circular debt and power sector problems lied in improvement in energy mix that was too expensive at the moment and induction of coal based power generation was one of the cheaper energy sources.

Mansoor said the coal-based power would continue to be cheaper with an increase in its generation in contrast to expensive oil based power generation.

He said Hubco had enough land available near its 1,292MW thermal power plant to house six coal plants of 660MW each and the company has added 1,320MW capacity in the first phase.

“We can construct 3,600MW coal-based power plants at Hub and LNG based plants should be set up in Punjab following dip in prices,” Mansoor said.

He said the government of Pakistan and Chinese banks had agreed to set up a revolving fund to maintain money equal to one month’s invoice to avoid payment issues due to circular debt in power sector for extending loans for Thar coal project.

He informed that Chinese banks had accepted the government guarantees of Pakistan with the setting up of a revolving fund during the visit of Finance Minister Ishaq Dar to China.

He said the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) had capped upfront fee for Sinosure (insurance cost) at seven per cent, but because of the presence of circular debt, the company asked for a fee of 9pc for credit risk insurance.

“Now, China has agreed to cap fee at 7pc and therefore this issue has been resolved,” he added.

He said that tariff for coal based power plants had been estimated to reduce by 10 cents per unit from existing 22 cents per unit.

“The price of LNG have come down to $8 to $9 per unit from over $16 per unit and the time is ripe to set up a 3,000MW LNG based power plants near load centers in Punjab where transportation of coal would not be feasible,” he said.

He said Hubco was also interested to take part in privatisation of generation companies on competitive basis.

He said that the root causes of circular debt included inappropriate energy mix, lack of governance and slow response from the regulatory framework.

“Despite payment of around $5 billion circular debt in 2013, it had again reached similar levels within a year,” he said.

Therefore, he said coal based IPPs should be pursued immediately for reduction in the cost of energy mix.

He said no project could reach financial close unless the menace of circular debt was controlled.

“There is no other solution to resolve circular debt other than, enhancing the power subsidy or increasing consumer tariff and improvement on power sector governance issues,” he said, adding Pakistan’s $15bn spending on oil imports was not sustainable.

Responding to a question, the Hubco chief said Thar Projects were included in Pak-China economic corridor priority projects list and both mining and power projects had been categorised as “Early Harvest Projects (EHP).” He said the government will provide $700 million sovereign guarantee for Thar mining project.

He said it should be national goal to curb dependence on foreign oil and look towards investments in indigenous resources like coal and hydro to help build local energy economy.

*MEDICAL COLLEGE SAHIWAL 




*

*BALOCHISTAN: N-10 National Highway near Hingol*






*LPG air-mix: First plant to be installed in Awaran soon*





First plant would be installed soon in Awaran town CREATIVE COMMONS

*ISLAMABAD: 
Minister of State for Petroleum and Natural Resources Jam Kamal Khan on Friday held a meeting with the managing director of Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC) and his team to review the progress on liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) air-mix plants proposed for Balochistan.*

First plant would be installed soon in Awaran town and preliminary work on others would also be completed swiftly, he said.

Khan said surveys of all sites had been done and DCs concerned had been told to identify the pieces of land in writing. He also instructed the authorities that estimates should be reviewed properly as some parts were showing high numbers.

He said the government would install the plants in all those districts of Balochistan which did not have gas in their district headquarters and in the second phase major towns would be covered.

He told the SSGC managing director to speed up remaining work and processes so that plants could be started.

*Malaysian company to invest in Palm oil production*






KARACHI: Malaysian company, Felda Global Ventures Plantations, has decided to establish a small palm oil factory in Thatta at the cost of Rs 20 million and start two pilot projects of plantation of palm oil trees in Agriculture University Tando Jam.

This was decided in a meeting of the officials of company with Sindh Minister for Coastal Development, Dr. Sikander Mendhro, said a statement on Friday.

Vice President of Malaysian Company, Soh Kim Yaw and Agronomist, Lee Chin tui called on the Minister at his office in Sindh Assembly

Building here.

Senator Taj Haider, famous industrialist, Bashir Jan Muhammad, Director General Sindh Coastal Development Authority, Abdul Haleem Shaikh, Chief Executive Dalda Food private limited, Pervez H. Khan and others were also present on the occasion.

The meeting was told that the team of Malaysian company visited the coastal areas near Thatta and Badin between January 11 to 15 and reviewed the land and environment for plantation of Palm trees.

Speaking on the occasion, the minister said that the government of Sindh wants to save the foreign exchange which is being spent on Palm oil import.

He said that plantation of Palm trees and establishment of Palm oil factory will create more jobs for local people and bring betterment and prosperity to their life

*BALOCHISTAN: Night view of the newly-completed 404 MW UCH II Gas Power Plant in Dera Murad Jamali, District Nasirabad with capacity of 300 mmcfd gas production.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Oyester Court, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*THe Springs on Islamabad express way.
*
















__________________

_*KP Govt add 10 women in 1122 teams in Peshawar and Mardan.*_










__________________

_*"Beautification of Peshawar" canal ring road under construction. *_




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*گومل زم نہر میں پہلا پانی کا بہاؤ ـ اس نہر سے ٹانک اور ڈیرہ اسماعیل خان میں 191000 ایکڑ اراضی کی آبپاشی ہوگی اور زراعت میں ترقی ہوگی
First Flow of water in Gomal Zam Canal in South Waziristan.
The Waran Canal, in addition to Gomal Zam Dam's main canal, will bring a total of 191,000 acres land under permanent irrigation in Dera Ismail Khan & Tank districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=659574827488038

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Nair

Both this thread and one 'India developing, but still long way to go' started at the same time in 2009.Now with
8795 replies and 1,885,746 views on indian thread and so i think the largest thread in PDF

India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 585

May be this thread will grow like India.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Mr.Nair said:


> Both this thread and one 'India developing, but still long way to go' started at the same time in 2009.Now with
> 8795 replies and 1,885,746 views on indian thread and so i think the largest thread in PDF
> 
> India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 585
> 
> May be this thread will grow like India.


not largest thread .. You can say that Largest development related thread 

Happy to see both countries growing economically ...

*Pakistan Steel to break even by April*





Reuters/File
ISLAMABAD: With half of the Rs18.5 billion bailout package consumed in salaries, the Pakistan Steel Mills has sought another Rs4.5bn to pay gratuity to its retired employees.

This is the crux what PSM Managing Director retired Maj-Gen Zaheer Ahmad told the sub-committee of the Public Accounts Committee which interestingly endorsed the spending on salaries of the employees.

He conceded that the capacity utilisation of PSM stood at 30 per cent against 77pc committed to avail Rs18.5bn bailout package last year. He, however, claimed that the PSM would reach the breakeven by April as its production is expected to reach 77pc of its production capacity.

Maj-Gen Ahmed told the sub-committee that out of the remaining bailout amount raw material was purchased. The gratuity was not included in the bailout package. He said from additional grant of Rs4.5bn the management had planned to upgrade the mills capacity.

He briefed the meeting during scrutiny of an audit paragraph related to ‘irregular utilisation of employees fund’.

Audit officials objected to utilisation of Rs7.5bn by the company from employees fund at a 14-19pc mark-up during 2008-09, calling it a loan. The withdrawal from the said fund continued till Dec 22, 2008, despite a directive of the Board of Directors to immediately re-deposit the withdrawn amount.

The audit officials were of the view that withdrawing the amount for operational use could put the employees hard-earned money at risk since the PSM was incurring massive losses. They pointed out that the money could be invested in a commercial bank at 7pc mark-up but it was loaned to PSM at 14pc which the management consumed to meet operational expenses.

The PSM chief told the committee that out of 19,000 acres of land in Karachi, certain interest groups to whom the mills had allotted the land for specific purposes had started developing housing societies on 1,777 acres. “When the matter was brought to the management’s notice we filed cases in the Sindh High Court which granted stay order.”

The cases are still pending in the SHC.

As per details, a housing society has been planned on 1,377 acres of land. The Sindh government had acquired this land for establishment of universities.

The Pakistan State Oil has acquired 400 acres for setting up a terminal. “The terminal has been established over 200 acres and the rest of the area was being converted into a housing society,” Maj-Gen Ahmed informed the meeting.

He said 200 acres at Port Qasim was being converted into plots but the PSM management obtained a stay order.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Nair said:


> Both this thread and one 'India developing, but still long way to go' started at the same time in 2009.Now with
> 8795 replies and 1,885,746 views on indian thread and so i think the largest thread in PDF
> 
> India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 585
> 
> May be this thread will grow like India.



Many stop posting this thread but Still India is Growing more fast in every field we still have much to do to catch up.. just need some Political stability And overcome energy shortage....


----------



## Mr.Nair

Muhammad Omar said:


> Many stop posting this thread but Still India is Growing more fast in every field we still have much to do to catch up.. just need some Political stability And overcome energy shortage....



You can improve your country, but catching up with India is out of question.India is spending trillion dollar to improve further its infrastructure.


----------



## Edevelop

*Sustainable Development of Lahore Walled City*

*
























*


*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Bhowana Bridge over River Chenab*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*One Constitution Towers, Islamabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


>



If they build this man that will be awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> If they build this man that will be awesome


looks like Casablanca,.... old walled city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> If they build this man that will be awesome


don't you think that it will be a waste of money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> don't you think that it will be a waste of money



why it'll be waste of money? tourism point mini food street shops can b opened in side the walls as shown and u know the people of Lahore they love to eat all night it'll be a good addition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> why it'll be waste of money? tourism point mini food street shops can b opened in side the walls as shown and u know the people of Lahore they love to eat all night it'll be a good addition


we are still developing ... Instead of building a whole new wall or something like that , we can contribute the money into more productive things like Dams , canals , industry etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> we are still developing ... Instead of building a whole new wall or something like that , we can contribute the money into more productive things like Dams , canals , industry etc



Where it's said u can't develop your Cities and make them beautiful... And My Friend Building Dams Canals Industry is the job of Federal Government not the Provincial Government... Provinces have their own share they can build what they want..


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> Where it's said u can't develop your Cities and make them beautiful... And My Friend Building Dams Canals Industry is the job of Federal Government not the Provincial Government... Provinces have their own share they can build what they want..


one more thing i have to say ... why spending too much on lahore ... why not spend equally in all punjabi cities by provincial govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> one more thing i have to say ... why spending too much on lahore ... why not spend equally in all punjabi cities by provincial govt



Cause Lahore is the Capital of the Punjab province more then 12 million people live there and many come from other cities and villages for the job there everyday.. So the Preference is Lahore when they start building Metro there everyone said why Lahore well they are Building it in Rawalpindi about to start in Multan then Faisalabad and then Gujranwala and extension of the previous build... So first the Capital then other cities.. Government also working in other cities as well u can see all in this thread.. If they start some Projects in Sindh the main preference will be Karachi and Like you see PTI doing much work in Peshawar to beautify it and on it's infrastructure rather then other part of KPK...

*MBS Rawalpindi Section update 25th January, 2015*
1) at faizabad, where metro route turns on murree road






2) Murree road towards saddar being dug up for fresh carpeting from Arid University till 6th road flyover, photograph in front of Arid university looking towards 6th road flyover





3) at center hospital, where metro track returns to middle of the muree road





4) just before commettie chowk, unable to recall the area name



first stop before commettie chow, need help plz





5) at commettie chowk underpass, pillar on left is first thin pillar for overhead metro track, one on right is normal width pillar





6) commettie chowk underpass itself





7) much debated Lai bridge, i was told that only after launching two girders crane gone bad and further launching is delayed uptill repairing of crane is done





8) Mareer metro stop as seen from up track

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Cont..*






























Due to Rush of People More Metro Buses required for Lahore 





Multan Metro


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*DHA PHASE 2 Defence Tower Islamabad *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fenku

i think Metro bus is a bad project...it should be metro train..First time i have seen sperate flyover/lane is used only for buses...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Defence Residency Possession*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Defence Residency Possession*
_


























fenku said:


> i think Metro bus is a bad project...it should be metro train..First time i have seen sperate flyover/lane is used only for buses...



Oh please my Friend it's been discussed many times how you gonna run a Train in a Country where there's shortage of Energy?? And these tracks Later can be used for Train tracks
*
*

*NUST to build Pakistan's first science and tech park in Islamabad*
The National University of Sciences and Technology (NUST) in Pakistan is embarking on a landmark initiative of establishing the country's first university-hosted Science and technology park in Islamabad.

The National Science and Technology Park (NSTP) aims to bring togetherr NUST's multidisicplinary research and development capabilities in colloboration with domestic and international industry partners in different sectors to promote product, process and organisational innovations.

NSTP says it will leverage NUST-industry strengths to promote value-maximizing interactions between business, society and public sector in its capacity as catalyst for the establishment of national and regional innovation systems in Pakistan.

To this end NUST has requested expressions of interest from reputable consultancy firms for the preperation of a comprehensive feasibility study for the NSTP in the Pakistani capital city.

http://arabianindustry.com/construct.../#.VMczSDZxnIU

http://www.nust.edu.pk/INSTITUTIONS/...e-to-NSTP.aspx
*
*

*510-bed Teaching Hospital at NUST*
NESPAK Construction Management Division has been awarded sub-consultancy services for the design coordination and construction supervision of a 510-bed Teaching Hospital at NUST, Islamabad. The project aims to provide a state-of-the-art teaching hospital, 75 chairs dental hospital and a school of health sciences as part of medical complex for NUST.

The Client has selected Spectrum Engineering Consultants, Lebanon with specialist healthcare experience for the master planning, programming, detailed concept design, preparation of tender documents, evaluation of contract award and supervision of construction of the 510-bed hospital and dental hospital for general public and VIPs in Islamabad. NESPAK as their Sub-Consultants will provide coordination services during design phase and also provide staff input during construction supervision phase. A sub-consultancy agreement to this effect was signed on June 11, 2013.

NESPAK :: News Detail


https://twitter.com/MurtazaGeoNews/s...850112/photo/1

_*Property tycoon Malik Riaz announces that construction work on Altaf Hussain university will start on Friday*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Orakzai

Mr.Nair said:


> You can improve your country, but catching up with India is out of question.India is spending trillion dollar to improve further its infrastructure.


good for you guys. 
thats like saying no matter how much you spend you will still be miles behind china, so don't compare Pakistan and India coz india is 5 times bigger then Pakistan same as china is bigger then India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

fenku said:


> i think Metro bus is a bad project...it should be metro train..First time i have seen sperate flyover/lane is used only for buses...



little bit agree with you ... it should have be train .
but Bus is a cost effective solution to city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Mr.Nair said:


> You can improve your country, but catching up with India is out of question.India is spending trillion dollar to improve further its infrastructure.



Yes India is in a better position due to more foreign investments, strong market, strong connections with overseas citizens, and political and law and order stability. But its not matter of trillions but matter of how much you need according to your 1.2 billion people. Even China is finding some of its trillions less for its population. Since you two share the same issue you formed 'BRICS'

As far as Pakistan is concerned, well we are at least 5 years behind our goals. Law and order did not improve and basic things like overcoming electricity shortage did not become possible.The last government was corrupt to core and did not spend a single penny on infrastructure. The lack of trust also caused the private enterprises to have their hands tight. The country in short went in the negative direction.

This time we are hopeful the current government will at least achieve something. Its a business friendly party. Early on we saw restructuring of institutions. Railways, and the National Airline reducing looses and purchasing newer modes of transport, some electric companies getting privatized, stock market in its best peformance, 3G and 4G went going on auction, GSP free trade agreement clinched with E.U to increase exports, currency stabilization, increasing GDP growth from 3 % to 4.5% etc.

The $42 Billion Pakistan-China economic corridor is the major project of this government which was approved by both countries. It includes building of new Railway lines and Motorway corridors from Gwadar to Kashgar, 10,000 MW power projects of hydel, solar, coal, nuclear and wind in all provinces, orange line metro train in Lahore, dry ports, new Gwadar airport, fibre optic cable, etc. 2015 is the year most things will start construction and 2018 is the year most things should get done due to elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Altaf Hussain university?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Horus said:


> Altaf Hussain university?



Yupe Altaf Hussain University.. Malik Riaz will build it (Land by Sindh Gov all expenditures by Malik Riaz) in Karachi and Hyderabad named after Altaf Hussain...


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Horus said:


> Altaf Hussain university?



I wonder what will they teach in this university....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I wonder what will they teach in this university....



Same what they teach in Other Universities...


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*

Credits: imarshad

from Faizabad to Peshwar Morr






between I-8 and I-9










Near Peshawar Morr


















Underground station on Peshawar Morr






Metro track coming out of Peshawar More towards G-sector side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Credits: imarshad

Under construction station between G-8 and G-9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

i was about to Post these

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Centre Point






Dolmen City










A residential project






Crecent Bay






Icon Tower














Bhakt Tower in the background






Some towers under construction in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

LDA City






Emporium Mall in Johar Town






*Faisalabad:*

*



*













*



*


*Peshawar:*

Traffic Police






Green clean project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI | ANKAA Towers | Mixed Use | 43 Fl | 165m | U/C
The project is a mixed used development comprising of retail mall office tower and serviced apartment tower including parking for 500 cars and basement warehousing. The project was developed to keep all the uses seperated by different entrances and traffic patterns. because of the proximity of adjacent projects privacy was maintained.*

*Render*

*On offical website*









*On different websites*


























*Location*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SINDH: 164-km long Reni Canal near Daharki. Reni is a flood canal with a capacity of 5,155 cusecs and designed to irrigate around 412,400 acres in Ghotki, Sukkur and Khairpur Districts. Reni starts from Guddu Barrage on the Indus River and passes near Ubaro, Daharki, Mirpur Mathelo, Khangarh, Salehpat, Rohri and terminating at Nara where a reservoir has been constructed with a storage capacity of 61,000 acre ft. Work on Reni began in 2002 under President Musharraf. (Photo: M. Iqbal Ghangla)‪

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Hotel One by Pearl Continental in Muree*

*



*
*New Multan Airport *
*



*

*Renovation of Rahim Yar Khan Airport Terminal*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OTTOMAN

Just like Lahore airport, Upgrade of Multan airport is another blunder and waste of money at the same old place.
Green field airport of same size could have been built across the motorway, with same cost.
Politicians wanted to raise the property value of the houses, which they bought before announcing the project. However, in the process to raise property value of near vicinity, billions of tax payer's money was wasted but in democracy politicians are pharaohs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi railway station: On the right track*






f one is a 29-year-old architect and they’ve lost their sense of direction, it seems entirely fitting that their dream job would land them in Karachi’s Cantonment Railway Station. “I had left my job at the Heritage Foundation. I had no jobs lined up and I didn’t even know how I would pay my bills,” recalls Marvi Mazhar. “Then I got a call from architect Aqeel Bilgrami and he asked me to come see the station, as a group of artists and architects was hoping to revitalise this beautiful 19th century building.” The rest, as they say, is history.

Looking beneath the surface

Mazhar was drafted by Pursukoon Karachi, a non-profit organisation comprising nine artists, sculptors and architects, to restore the 150-year-old building, stripping it of false ceilings, poor paint jobs, shoddily constructed additions and several coats of crimson paan stains.

Initially, the Pursukoon group planned to have the station cleaned and painted. “Once I saw the building’s original yellow stone, however, I said we needed to remove all the layers of paint and concrete in order to restore the original structure.” For four months, Mazhar worked for free on a few parts of the station, in what became a litmus test for her ability to work with the building and the many challenges it presented. “I might have worked for free, but for me, the barter made sense. If I was successful, I had the job. And who else would let me touch a 19th century building at this age?” she shares.

In the absence of substantial archival photographs, blueprints or notes, the project required a fair amount of detective work. Mazhar stumbled upon photographs and log notes from the time of the railway’s construction in 1865 in London’s British Library. One morning, she spotted a slightly raised curve under layers of paint and concrete and guessed that an arch must be hidden underneath. The first glimpse of the original slate, grey stone floors came from a small patch inside the security officials’ offices.






The ticket office after it was restored. PHOTO COURTESY: MARVI MAZHAR & ASSOCIATES

Many times, the material would confound Mazhar’s expectations or local architects and engineers would question her approach. “When we started chipping off the layers of marble and concrete, they were coming off in sheets and I was very nervous about what I’d find underneath,” she says. “One engineer warned me that the building was weak and wouldn’t withstand the process. But I remembered what Yasmeen Lari would always say when it came to heritage buildings: ‘You’ve got to remove all the concrete and you’ve got to let the building breathe.’” Thus, much of the work was informed by a previous conservation project undertaken by the Heritage Project on Karachi’s Denso Hall in 2010.

Mentors such as Bilgrami and Kamil Khan Mumtaz also helped soothe the nerves. “There was one area of the station where the original yellow stone was turning black,” Mazhar recalls. A hastily-organised visit to the station by Khan confirmed that the stone was simply ‘breathing’ after decades of being blanketed by concrete and fungus was growing on the wall.






Irum, a police official, keeps an eye on a bank of CCTV feeds inside the offices for security staff. PHOTO CREDIT: ARIF SOOMRO

The station’s booking office was the first hurdle for the team. Ticket officers sat on plastic chairs atop a three-foot-high concrete slab to be able to reach the ticket counter. A small square skylight had been punched into the false ceiling and a ticket box from colonial times was propped up next to a barred window. Additionally, rusting aluminum cabinets lined the wall, stuffed with paperwork. The air conditioner never cooled enough and the false ceiling was warped by humidity.

Today, there is no need for an air conditioner there. “This building was constructed keeping the weather of Pakistan in mind,” explains Mazhar. Once the team got rid of the false ceiling and restored the windows to their natural height and removed the concrete slabs and bars from the windows, the humidity was taken care of. Light now streams into the high-ceilinged room while the ticket officers perch on high wooden chairs rescued and restored from the station’s warehouse. Mazhar’s team stripped the office’s original doors of seven layers of oil paint and fixed the original lock. The old English ticketing boxes have been polished to a high gleam. “The officers wanted new ticket boxes, but we didn’t see the point in doing that when the colonial ones had survived so beautifully,” she explains.

“Building bohot fit hai abhi (The building is in great condition no),” comments one of the ticket officers as he punches out a business class ticket from one of the ticket box’s narrow metal slots. “Dil khush hota hai yahaan beth kar (one feels happy sitting here),” he adds. He then leans back in his chair and says something you would never expect from a government servant: “I find this office very relaxing to be in now.”

Money matters

For the last six months, however, work has ground to a halt at the station as funds have dried up. While the Pursukoon team grew accustomed to receiving financial support from the provincial government and private donors in small bursts, this has been the longest period where there have been no donations.






Signs put up at the station by the restoration team. PHOTO CREDIT: ARIF SOOMRO

The Pursukoon team initially received Rs5,000,000 from the provincial government, part of which was utilised for a three-day festival in Karachi in 2013. The remainder and an additional Rs2,500,000, given by Sindh chief minister Qaim Ali Shah, was poured into the restoration project. Government officials and political leaders, including Sherry Rehman, Nafisa Shah and the special assistant to the chief minister on culture, Sharmila Farooqi, have even visited the station to learn more about the project and have all praised the initiative. Why the lack of funding then one may ask. Farooqi shares that the Pursukoon team approached her a week before the provincial budget was to be announced. “If they had approached the government earlier, we could have kept money aside for such a project, but at the moment, we cannot siphon money from other projects to keep this one going,” she adds.

At times when there was no funding, the team would just sit around and make sketches documenting the building and its transformation. They worked piecemeal throughout the station, restoring small portions with whatever funds were available at the time. As a result, the building seems to be a bizarre amalgamation of styles, both modern and colonial.

Interventions: where old meets new

While the two styles don’t make for the best of appearances, it’s the perfect reminder of why the restoration project is so vital. For instance, on one side of the same wall one can see caramel-coloured stone, almost the colour and texture of warm unleavened bread, and when one turns slightly to the right they’ll see whitewashed concrete and perhaps the faint raised curve of an arch that has been bricked over and cemented.

The station’s two faces also raise the question on why some interventions, such as ‘no guns allowed’ signs and spikes atop pillars to ward off pigeons, are deemed ‘good’, whereas other additions, such as a staircase that bisects the ticket office, built to save officials the hassle of walking to either end of the station to go to the upper floors, are considered ‘bad’. Before installing anything, however, the team looks at what masters have done in other parts of the world. “While a staircase ruins the purity of the building, anything we have added on does not impact the structure and can be removed whenever we want. For instance, none of the signs are nailed on.”






Kamil Khan Mumtaz examines a patch of fungus on the original stone wall. PHOTO COURTESY: MARVI MAZHAR

Some interventions, however, do not seem to be particularly successful. Outside the station, a small water body has been built where previously trees and benches offered travellers respite from the sun. The tiled pool is currently dry and people have thrown wrappers and bottles inside it. Sometimes, they even dip their feet in the water, leaving dirt and leaves behind. “We’re always debating the additions we have made,” Mazhar says. The Pursukoon team agreed to allot a small archway to the Citizens Archive of Pakistan (CAP), a not-for-profit organisation dedicated to preserving the stories of generations of Pakistanis. Here, CAP’s oral histories and photographs are displayed for any traveller or coolie to pore over. But Mazhar assures that the CAP space or the water body can be assessed in three months to see how people have reacted to it. “If it hasn’t worked for them, we’ll give the space back to the railway department,” she says.

Building a future by consensus

Curator, artist and one of the founding members of Pursukoon Karachi Noorjehan Bilgrami estimates that the project requires at least another Rs30,000,000. Farooqi has promised to speak with the chief minister to see if the money can be allocated for the project within or outside of the budget. However, she adds, the Pursukoon team would have to meet with the culture department’s director works to discuss where the money will be funnelled.

Bilgrami insists that a working relationship can be forged and is greatly appreciative of the federal government’s support. But it is impossible to ignore the fact that the restoration team works primarily to remove traces of successive governments’ decisions within the station. On Mazhar’s first day at the station, she battled with officials as she tried to remove political posters and banners plastered onto the walls. While many workers said they were too scared to pull down the posters, others simply refused to do so until a rival political party’s posters were also removed.

At three points in the station, the Pursukoon team has left ‘layers of memory’ — reminders of the damage done to the building — within clear acrylic boxes. On one pillar in the main hall, one can see 22 layers of oil paint that were slapped onto the original structure. “I am guessing that a new coat of paint was added on every time a government official would visit the station,” Mazhar says. In another box, one can see how marble was layered on concrete and stone in order to sheath the original stone walls. “Before a funding period would lapse, officials would add on another layer onto the walls rather than fix what was already there, all in the name of ‘maintaining’ the building,” she explains. “We keep these layers of memory so we are able to show them to all government officials who visit the station.”

“Of course, that was not the right thing to do,” concedes Farooqi. “But until someone doesn’t catch the people who do this, you have no idea that this is what is happening.”

There have been tussles, both internal and with the government, about plans for the station. Some have proposed the addition of cafes or shops to boost the station’s income, while others, such as architect Habib Fida Ali, have instantly shot down such suggestions. Meanwhile, Mazhar suggests that each archway on the station’s upper floor, with a beautiful view of swaying banyan trees, be fitted with tables and chairs and WiFi so it can be ‘rented’ out for hours at a time to writers, journalists, artists or anyone looking for a quiet spot.

Bilgrami points out that while there may be a difference of aesthetics between government teams and the Pursukoon artists and architects, many of these differences have been smoothed over through dialogue. For example, while railway officials wished to construct a rockery outside the station, the Pursukoon team convinced them that travellers would be better served by benches and trees in the spot. “Look, at the end of the day, if something has to be done correctly, we have to explain it to those in charge and hope that they understand,” Bilgrami says. Compromise is also required from Pursukoon, simply because, as she puts it, “at the end of the day, it all boils down to the money.”

Karachi railway station: On the right track – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> Just like Lahore airport, Upgrade of Multan airport is another blunder and waste of money at the same old place.
> Green field airport of same size could have been built across the motorway, with same cost.
> Politicians wanted to raise the property value of the houses, which they bought before announcing the project. However, in the process to raise property value of near vicinity, billions of tax payer's money was wasted but in democracy politicians are pharaohs.



IS there any kind of problem with you? you always criticizing everything shut up and get out of this thread what is the problem of upgrading or renovating old Airports? how much tax u pay to Gov?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> IS there any kind of problem with you? you always criticizing everything shut up and get out of this thread what is the problem of upgrading or renovating old Airports? how much tax u pay to Gov?



What is wrong in criticizing some project and giving its technical reason of it?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> What is wrong in criticizing some project and giving its technical reason of it?



What do you want? Government to build new airport ? will they build build near your house so that value of your house will increase ? what's wrong in renovating and extending the present airport? they'll gonna do the same with New Islamabad Airport in future will you criticize that to?? you were criticizing Metro about the waste of money... u want them to build metro trains i know but how u gonna run those trains with air? these tracks in Future can be used as train tracks if Metro bus service is so Flop why they are buying 26 more buses for Lahore Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Look at the jargon of cables... next look at the ergonomics of whole setup.... poor lady will sit there not more than 15 minutes... I'm sure few millions have been paid for IT, interior design and work desk, to some Shah by the govt. of Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> Look at the jargon of cables... next look at the ergonomics of whole setup.... poor lady will sit there not more than 15 minutes... I'm sure few millions have been paid for IT, interior design and work desk, to some Shah by the govt. of Shah.



Look at the Whole Station it's been decades the structure will collapse why don't we build a new and modern station ? our train tracks are century old why not build a new railway system?


----------



## SouI

OTTOMAN said:


> Look at the jargon of cables... next look at the ergonomics of whole setup.... poor lady will sit there not more than 15 minutes... I'm sure few millions have been paid for IT, interior design and work desk, to some Shah by the govt. of Shah.


Yeah, the system does not seem to be efficient at all. I am wondering why they decided to install this setup like this, that doesn't make any sense at all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> Look at the Whole Station it's been decades the structure will collapse why don't we build a new and modern station ? our train tracks are century old why not build a new railway system?


That's what we should do.... but learn the rules of discussion first.
I was thinking not to reply you ever, but seems you understood my point.
If govt. is interested, than they should make a master plan of Pakistan, before spending even a single penny on any thing and all universities of Pakistan should present their models of modern and advance Pakistan.
Our school students are winning prizes world wide in such proposals... and imagine of we entrust planning of Pakistan to same school kids... world will come to see Pakistan.
If we continue to spend billions on unplanned works, with objective to embezzle money in the name of development and renovation... we can't reach any where even in next 50 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> That's what we should do.... but learn the rules of discussion first.
> I was thinking not to reply you ever, but seems you understood my point.
> If govt. is interested, than they should make a master plan of Pakistan, before spending even a single penny on any thing and all universities of Pakistan should present their models of modern and advance Pakistan.
> Our school students are winning prizes world wide in such proposals... and imagine of we entrust planning of Pakistan to same school kids... world will come to see Pakistan.
> If we continue to spend billions on unplanned works, with objective to embezzle money in the name of development and renovation... we can't reach any where even in next 50 years.



That will take trillion of Dollars and we don't have that


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

SouI said:


> Yeah, the system does not seem to be efficient at all. I am wondering why they decided to install this setup like this, that doesn't make any sense at all...



Perhpas some one doesn't want the inspector to do an efficient job.. which is obviously watching out for the terrorists or want the system to fail soon.. so that a new tender could be launched by succeeding govt., or some one want that all sensible people should get such a non professional image of Pakistani security or perhaps, some one want this lady to go to doctor and profit out of it.... i don't see any good logic behind this stupidity.



Muhammad Omar said:


> That will take trillion of Dollars and we don't have that



I can build a new city of 100'000 houses, with most advance metro system, an airport better than New Islamabad Airport, with all amenities of life and business, just next to Karachi, only with 1.5 billion.
I bet, all the houses will be sold within 12 months, because i'll sell them at cost, which will be not more than 50'000$ for a 5 room house/flat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

This minister is apparently pressing the close button on 11kv feeder 
Clearly, politicians in Pakistan are raping the regulations... look at the operator or next to him, at least he's has a bit of idea what the devil is behind.
Just as a hint, the amount of energy 11KV can release in case of accident.... is enough to melt the all of iron in this room like an ice cube in molten lava.
I wonder, why Pakistanis don't use head before commencing any work or plan?


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

cb4 said:


> New Multan Airport


sorry.. but its an old airport with new building.
They demolished old airport and put up new building and system.. which is in close vicinity to residential area.


----------



## Edevelop

OTTOMAN said:


> sorry.. but its an old airport with new building.
> They demolished old airport and put up new building and system.. which is in close vicinity to residential area.



Multan is Pakistan's 6th largest city so please now shut the fck up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

cb4 said:


> New Islamabad Airport


That's truly new airport... it's first completion date was 2009, but than Pakistan won back democracy.



cb4 said:


> Multan is Pakistan's 6th largest city so please now shut the fck up



It is indeed 6th largest.... sign of corruption of Asifl Ali Zardari tribe.


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> I can build a new city of 100'000 houses, with most advance metro system, an airport better than New Islamabad Airport, with all amenities of life and business, just next to Karachi, only with 1.5 billion.
> I bet, all the houses will be sold within 12 months, because i'll sell them at cost, which will be not more than 50'000$ for a 5 room house/flat!



1.5 Billion Dollars? please Keep on Dreaming  World is fool wasting billions and billions of dollars.. you will build a new Islamabad like city with better airport roads sewerage metro everything in 1.5 Billion Dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Narowal Sports City*

Construction work is in full swing for the state of the art international standard sports complex in Narowal. It will help nurture local sports talent, provide sports facilities to local population and hopefully serve as an excellent venue for competitive sporting events.
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> 1.5 Billion Dollars? please Keep on Dreaming  World is fool wasting billions and billions of dollars.. you will build a new Islamabad like city with better airport roads sewerage metro everything in 1.5 Billion Dollars
> View attachment 189489



After failing in intimidating me... you had to save your bloody face.
Now, keep living in hell and let politicians keep raping you for not having trillion dollar.

World's most expensive Metro !


----------



## Edevelop

*Narowal Sports City*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> After failing in intimidating me... you had to save your bloody face.
> Now, keep living in hell and let politicians keep raping you for not having trillion dollar.
> 
> World's most expensive Metro !



Pakistani Channel Criticizing Pakistani Metro pfffffft This track in future will become track of Metro Train go ask NESPAK... Live in your Dreams to build city in 1.5 billion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad Metro Bus*

*







*




*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Sulman Badshah said:


> Most of the Islamabad Using underground cables and never heard any incident like this one



Hi,

Just because it has not happened does not mean it will not happen.


----------



## Edevelop

*100 MW Phase 1 Quaid e Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur*

*















*

*Street Solar Lights in Kohat*

*







*

*Canal Under Construction in Peshawar*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## l'ingénieur

cb4 said:


>


any source?


----------



## HariPrasad

cb4 said:


> *Narowal Sports City*
> 
> Construction work is in full swing for the state of the art international standard sports complex in Narowal. It will help nurture local sports talent, provide sports facilities to local population and hopefully serve as an excellent venue for competitive sporting events.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Poor brick work is visible in photograph. Please pest something special.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

HariPrasad said:


> Poor brick work is visible in photograph. Please pest something special


it isn't finish yet ... and Norowal isn't big city , they don't need big stadium

*SINDH: 164-km long Reni Canal near Daharki. Reni is a flood canal with a capacity of 5,155 cusecs and designed to irrigate around 412,400 acres in Ghotki, Sukkur and Khairpur Districts. Reni starts from Guddu Barrage on the Indus River and passes near Ubaro, Daharki, Mirpur Mathelo, Khangarh, Salehpat, Rohri and terminating at Nara where a reservoir has been constructed with a storage capacity of 61,000 acre ft. Work on Reni began in 2002 under President Musharraf. (Photo: M. Iqbal Ghangla)*






*Free trade zone in Gwadar*





A view of the Gwadar Port.
A lease agreement is being processed to hand over 2,281 acres of land to the China Overseas Port Holding Company for the establishment of a ‘free trade zone’ in Gwadar.

According to a senior official of the ministry of ports and shipping, the lease agreement is currently being reviewed by the law division. After the government’s formal approval, the land will be leased out to the Chinese company for 40 years. The ministry has paid over Rs6.69bn to acquire the land through the deputy commissioner of Gwadar.

The free trade zone is seen indispensable for the success of the Gwadar port, as they are an integral part of all modern ports. The zone is expected to ensure optimal use of the deep sea port. In Gwadar port’s master plan, prepared by foreign consultants, the mouza Dor Gatti area had been earmarked for the free trade zone.

A free trade zone is a designated area that eliminates traditional trade barriers such as tariffs, and minimises bureaucratic regulations. Its goal is to enhance global market presence by attracting new businesses and foreign investment.

The Chinese company has been incorporated as the ‘Gwadar Free Zone Company’. It will finance infrastructure development of the zone area, with the exception of access roads, which will be financed by the Gwadar Port Authority. The company will bring local and foreign investment to establish the manufacturing assembly and processing plants.

The zone will be located immediately west and adjacent to the planned container terminal. Out of 2,281 acres, 654 acres are naval and coast-guard land, for which the owners will compensate with 1,000 acres under a deal approved by the Senate Standing Committee on Ports and Shipping.

In the customs-free zone, all imports would be subject to the applicable duties and charges if and when they are taken out of the free zone, except for the purpose of export. The area will be used exclusively for port-related business and industry.

A 20-year tax holiday will apply to businesses in the free trade zone. Under the agreement, 15pc of gross revenue from the free zone will be paid to the Gwadar Port Authority by the Chinese company. It is expected that the development of the zone will help create job opportunities, and lead to transfer of technology and business activities.

Plans are also afoot to link the Gwadar deep sea port with the hinterland through rail to fully realise the port’s potential.

The chief engineer of Pakistan Railways who is dealing with the project, Basharat Waheed, said out of the total cost of around Rs1.3bn for the 285 acres of land, Pakistan Railways has paid Rs450m for the acquisition of the land required by it through the Board of Revenue of Balochistan’s secretary. The remaining amount of Rs700m is expected to be approved by the Central Development Working Party of the planning commission at its next meeting.

Initially, Pakistan Railways had planned to acquire 373 acres of land, but due to the escalation in the market price in the wake of the port’s construction, the area was reduced to 285 acres.

The land will be used for the construction of a railway container yard, station and other operational facilities and a 30-metre-wide corridor to the deep sea port on one end, and a point outside Gwadar’s limits, at a distance of 25km on the Gwadar-Turbat-Hushab-Besima-Mastung rail link on the other side.

The proposed container yard will have the capacity to handle about 500 railway freight wagons, including marshalling of freight trains. The laying of a double-track from the container yard to the deep sea port has also been proposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Sulman Badshah said:


> it isn't finish yet ... and Norowal isn't big city , they don't need big stadium
> 
> *SINDH: 164-km long Reni Canal near Daharki. Reni is a flood canal with a capacity of 5,155 cusecs and designed to irrigate around 412,400 acres in Ghotki, Sukkur and Khairpur Districts. Reni starts from Guddu Barrage on the Indus River and passes near Ubaro, Daharki, Mirpur Mathelo, Khangarh, Salehpat, Rohri and terminating at Nara where a reservoir has been constructed with a storage capacity of 61,000 acre ft. Work on Reni began in 2002 under President Musharraf. (Photo: M. Iqbal Ghangla)*
> 
> View attachment 189591
> 
> 
> *Free trade zone in Gwadar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of the Gwadar Port.
> A lease agreement is being processed to hand over 2,281 acres of land to the China Overseas Port Holding Company for the establishment of a ‘free trade zone’ in Gwadar.
> 
> According to a senior official of the ministry of ports and shipping, the lease agreement is currently being reviewed by the law division. After the government’s formal approval, the land will be leased out to the Chinese company for 40 years. The ministry has paid over Rs6.69bn to acquire the land through the deputy commissioner of Gwadar.
> 
> The free trade zone is seen indispensable for the success of the Gwadar port, as they are an integral part of all modern ports. The zone is expected to ensure optimal use of the deep sea port. In Gwadar port’s master plan, prepared by foreign consultants, the mouza Dor Gatti area had been earmarked for the free trade zone.
> 
> A free trade zone is a designated area that eliminates traditional trade barriers such as tariffs, and minimises bureaucratic regulations. Its goal is to enhance global market presence by attracting new businesses and foreign investment.
> 
> The Chinese company has been incorporated as the ‘Gwadar Free Zone Company’. It will finance infrastructure development of the zone area, with the exception of access roads, which will be financed by the Gwadar Port Authority. The company will bring local and foreign investment to establish the manufacturing assembly and processing plants.
> 
> The zone will be located immediately west and adjacent to the planned container terminal. Out of 2,281 acres, 654 acres are naval and coast-guard land, for which the owners will compensate with 1,000 acres under a deal approved by the Senate Standing Committee on Ports and Shipping.
> 
> In the customs-free zone, all imports would be subject to the applicable duties and charges if and when they are taken out of the free zone, except for the purpose of export. The area will be used exclusively for port-related business and industry.
> 
> A 20-year tax holiday will apply to businesses in the free trade zone. Under the agreement, 15pc of gross revenue from the free zone will be paid to the Gwadar Port Authority by the Chinese company. It is expected that the development of the zone will help create job opportunities, and lead to transfer of technology and business activities.
> 
> Plans are also afoot to link the Gwadar deep sea port with the hinterland through rail to fully realise the port’s potential.
> 
> The chief engineer of Pakistan Railways who is dealing with the project, Basharat Waheed, said out of the total cost of around Rs1.3bn for the 285 acres of land, Pakistan Railways has paid Rs450m for the acquisition of the land required by it through the Board of Revenue of Balochistan’s secretary. The remaining amount of Rs700m is expected to be approved by the Central Development Working Party of the planning commission at its next meeting.
> 
> Initially, Pakistan Railways had planned to acquire 373 acres of land, but due to the escalation in the market price in the wake of the port’s construction, the area was reduced to 285 acres.
> 
> The land will be used for the construction of a railway container yard, station and other operational facilities and a 30-metre-wide corridor to the deep sea port on one end, and a point outside Gwadar’s limits, at a distance of 25km on the Gwadar-Turbat-Hushab-Besima-Mastung rail link on the other side.
> 
> The proposed container yard will have the capacity to handle about 500 railway freight wagons, including marshalling of freight trains. The laying of a double-track from the container yard to the deep sea port has also been proposed.




This one is good.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan Universities Get 6 Big Projects

ISLAMABAD – Pakistan has approved six big projects for transforming new and old universities of the country on modern lines.*

Higher Education Commission must take steps on inventions, research capacity building and friendly environment for special people, the Planning Commission of the country ordred HEC.

The decision was made at the Central Development Working Party of the commission.

What seemed to be good and pleasant news for students, HEC officials were also directed that known pre-qualified engineers for the construction of new campuses of the varsities.

The minister for planning Ahsan Iqbal, chairing the meeting, said HEC should devise a formula for the funds raising for all universities.

“New universities in Swat and Dera Ismail Khan shows that present government is determined for the KPK development.

Meanwhile, Central Development Working Party has approved 30 development projects costing over 206 billion rupees in different sectors, state media reported.

The approval was given at a meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council in Islamabad. Minister for Planning and Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal chaired the meeting.

The projects are related to health, education, energy, communications and public health engineering sectors.

http://www.pakistantribe.com/story/3...-big-projects/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Gwadar needs to be populated, and turned into a cosmopolitan city like Karachi, with a population into the hundreds of thousands at the very least. In order to really develop it, and the wider region in general, efforts must be made in order to encourage people to settle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan Railways:*

Jhimpir Railway Station















Wind energy Project in the background






Saad Inaugurates new power vaans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Gwadar Airport*












*Hafizabad Agriculture Program*





*Canal Project in Peshawar*






*
Rathoa Haryam Bridge linking cities in Azad Kashmir
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Islamabad Metro Bus*













*



*

*Poultry Plant in Kasur*






*Kacchi Canal project between Punjab and Balochistan*






*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project*






*Quaid e Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur in progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Hazara motorway/ Expressway Work inaugurated by Dy Speaker NA Murtaza Abbasi*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakCan

Will each square in Quaid e Azam solar Park produce 100mw of electricity? Do you guys know what's the deadline of all the projects currently active right now?


----------



## Asmar Hussain

cb4 said:


> *Islamabad Metro Bus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Poultry Plant in Kasur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kacchi Canal project between Punjab and Balochistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quaid e Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur in progress*


nice work


----------



## Muhammad Omar

PakCan said:


> Will each square in Quaid e Azam solar Park produce 100mw of electricity? Do you guys know what's the deadline of all the projects currently active right now?



Yes Each Square will produce 100 MW of Electricity... The Total Production will be 1000 MW and later they will increase it to 1500 MW if wanted... The Projects on going will be completed in the end of 2017 and start of 2018... Most Projects will be inaugurated when the Chinese President will come to Pakistan like coal Power Projects Lahore Orange Line Metro Etc...


----------



## Hammaad Khan

Any updates on bhasha dam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samir Ismail

can ypu please upload something on Current Pakistani Artillery systems and future plans


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hammaad Khan said:


> Any updates on bhasha dam?



Not yet But World bank gave 550 million for Dasu dam



Samir Ismail said:


> can ypu please upload something on Current Pakistani Artillery systems and future plans



You Blind or smthing? this is the thread of Infrastructure not Weapons upgrade thread


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*smart meter to be introduced *






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=605090996301518

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Ministry all set to start 3,600MW power generation through LNG*
February 05, 2015
SHARE : 

*Atif Khan*

inShare
ISLAMABAD
Ministry of Water and Power is all set to start 3600 MW electricity generation projects through LNG in Punjab and in this regard, has applied Rs. 8.85 per unit tariff in Nepra.
The LNG would be supplied to power plants in Punjab province and initially to four power plants. According to officials ministry opposed the idea of installing of power plants near Karachi, close to LNG terminal, due to the electricity transportation constraints. According to sources tariff request is ready and would be submitted to Nepra in a day or two.
There are three distribution companies where electricity requirements are more and they would be supplied additional power. GAPCO, PESCO and LESCO are the companies which would be fed by the LNG powered power plants, official said.
The officials said that in order to install new plants to generate more than 3500 MW electricity through LNG, new plants would also be set and they would start contributing to national grid in next three to four years.
Due to comparatively high cost, of LNG, Ministry of Petroleum has been eyeing to provide imported fuel to power sector.
What would be the cost of LNG, and when deal with Qatar would be finalised, nobody in power corridors is certain, however, according to sources, deal with Qatar is in final phase and government is carefully monitoring the volatile LNG market before finalising any price.
One of the top bosses of Ministry of Water and Power told that he has no idea about the prices of LNG, however, on average around $8 per mmbtu, they have worked out per unit tariff of Rs 8.85.
Ministry of Water and Power has been claiming in recent past that in coming winter, additional cheap electricity would be added to the national grid, but sources say it would take time. As per the data of Ministry of Water and Power, the electricity load shedding may increase this year as ministry is only using efficient power plants, to keep the productions prices and ultimately bills of consumers low.
This year we will have 749MW electricity from Guddu, through gas Nandipur would add additional 400 MW, but this electricity would hardly cater per year growth in demand, official said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

can some body share news regarding neelam jehlum project


----------



## OTTOMAN

Sulman Badshah said:


> *Ministry all set to start 3,600MW power generation through LNG*
> February 05, 2015
> SHARE :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Atif Khan*
> 
> inShare
> ISLAMABAD
> Ministry of Water and Power is all set to start 3600 MW electricity generation projects through LNG in Punjab and in this regard, has applied Rs. 8.85 per unit tariff in Nepra.
> The LNG would be supplied to power plants in Punjab province and initially to four power plants. According to officials ministry opposed the idea of installing of power plants near Karachi, close to LNG terminal, due to the electricity transportation constraints. According to sources tariff request is ready and would be submitted to Nepra in a day or two.
> There are three distribution companies where electricity requirements are more and they would be supplied additional power. GAPCO, PESCO and LESCO are the companies which would be fed by the LNG powered power plants, official said.
> The officials said that in order to install new plants to generate more than 3500 MW electricity through LNG, new plants would also be set and they would start contributing to national grid in next three to four years.
> Due to comparatively high cost, of LNG, Ministry of Petroleum has been eyeing to provide imported fuel to power sector.
> What would be the cost of LNG, and when deal with Qatar would be finalised, nobody in power corridors is certain, however, according to sources, deal with Qatar is in final phase and government is carefully monitoring the volatile LNG market before finalising any price.
> One of the top bosses of Ministry of Water and Power told that he has no idea about the prices of LNG, however, on average around $8 per mmbtu, they have worked out per unit tariff of Rs 8.85.
> Ministry of Water and Power has been claiming in recent past that in coming winter, additional cheap electricity would be added to the national grid, but sources say it would take time. As per the data of Ministry of Water and Power, the electricity load shedding may increase this year as ministry is only using efficient power plants, to keep the productions prices and ultimately bills of consumers low.
> This year we will have 749MW electricity from Guddu, through gas Nandipur would add additional 400 MW, but this electricity would hardly cater per year growth in demand, official said.



Ministry have gone nuts.... i wonder what would become of this project in 5 years time, when world´s gas reservoirs would decline, bunch of corrupt people ruling Pakistan.


----------



## Edevelop

*Agreement signed between Punjab govt, Sweden for inspection, fitness of vehicles*






Lahore—An agreement was signed between Punjab government and Sweden here Wednesday regarding inspection and certification system of vehicles. Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif was the chief guest at the ceremony held at Model Town. Secretary Transport and President OPUS Group of Sweden Carl Magnus Greko signed the document.

Under the agreement, the Swedish group will set up 39 fitness stations in Punjab for the checking of commercial vehicles. In the first phase, three fitness stations will be established in Lahore division which will start functioning from June 2015 while in the second phase fitness stations will be set up in other cities of the province. Seven tests of different kinds will be conducted on the vehicles at the fitness stations to be established by the Swedish Group. The Swedish group will also extend cooperation with regard to licencing and training of drivers and a separate driving school of international standard will be established in Punjab.

Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif while speaking on the occasion said that it is the first agreement signed in Pakistan under public-private partnership in services sector. He said that under the agreement fitness certificates of international standard will be issued to commercial vehicles and no unfit vehicle will be allowed on the road. He said that route permits will be issued only to the vehicles which will meet the standard of fitness.

The Swedish group will also provide licensing and training to the drivers. He said that the project of establishing fitness stations for vehicles is of vital importance as fitness station for inspection of vehicles and certification system for drivers will be helpful in controlling accidents as well as environmental pollution. He said that a driving school will also be set up for the training of drivers on modern lines. The Chief Minister appreciated the agreement with the Swedish group and said that it will not only create job opportunities but will also increase foreign investment.

Ambassador of Sweden Tomas Rosander, Chairman Lahore Transport Company Kh. Ahmed Hassan, Chairman Planning & Development, Chairman Punjab Information Technology Board and Chief Executive Officer of OPUS Inspection International Lothar Geilen were also present on the occasion.

*Suzuki Kizashi to be launched in Pakistan within 6 months.*






Suzuki Kizashi competes with the old, more established guns of the affordable mid-size segment of the automotive market namely; Honda Accord and Toyota Camry however, it has received positive press around the world with some auto-pundits, such as Motor Trend going as far as saying that the Kizashi is better than Accord. Despite that fact, Suzuki lost its ground in the US and isn’t faring so well in China either.

The model Kizashi isn’t to be blamed for Suzuki’s lack of success in either of the countries, but rather the lack of models which contributed to Suzuki’s ouster from US and the depleting sales figures in China. In the US, the problem was largely due to the fact that Suzuki’s dealer network was a mess and to top it off, Suzuki didn’t have much of a portfolio to offer so after reaching peak sales figures of around 100,000 units in 2006 and 2007, everything just went downhill from then on.

In China though, Kizashi didn’t do so well unfortunately and Suzuki was seen offering discounts/incentives to bring the prices down from $28,877 to $22,791 however, Suzuki isn’t giving up on China as easily as it did on the US. Kizashi’s successor model was spotted testing in China in, around May 2014 so while Pakistan may just be getting the Kizashi here, China is preparing for the new model.

szuki-alivio-spy-1_653

So it makes perfect sense now, the world bids farewell to the Kizashi and we’re preparing to welcome it.

Regardless of that, it is a great car and IIHS (Insurance Institute for Highway Safety) ranked the car’s safety as “good”, the other car to get it was Accord while Camry and Prius V were ranked poor. So there’s that!

The engine is Suzuki’s in-house developed 2.4 liter DOHC inline four-cylinder which produces 185 HP and 170 lb.-ft. of torque while you can have the vehicle with a CVT which reduces the horsepower to 180 or, keep the 5 additional ponies with a manual transmission.

Granted, all these things are China and US specific as other than the fact that Suzuki is working furiously to introduce the Kizashi here (expected within the next 6 months), we don’t know what options will it receive here but the car has some good options.

The base version is offered with standard push button start, sport front seats, steering wheel audio controls, automatic dual-zone climate control with passenger rear vents, stability control, 8 airbags and integrated-chromed dual exhaust tips but we can’t be sure however, the Accord price in the US starts at 22,000 $ and the Kizashi also starts from that range but while Accord’s price climbs up to 32,000 $ (V6 Accord), Kizashi stays within 25,000 $.

We’ve received confirmed reports from multiple sources that Kizashi is en route to Pakistan and Pak Suzuki has all the marketing materials and other stuff ready to launch it in Pakistan. We’ve also got to know that Pak Suzuki is importing the Kizashi like they brought in Grand Vitara, for their senior management and the leftovers were sold to the public but here’s hoping it will be cheaper than an Audi A3.







*Yamaha motorcycles with new bike models returning to Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Yamaha should launch scooters for the ladies... due to the poor public transport and uncivilized democrats, they need one independent and low cost mobility, otherwise democracy should be banned, to give some relief to working women of Pakistan.



cb4 said:


> here’s hoping it will be cheaper than an Audi A3.


Are they competing with Audi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Command and Control Center,Saddar.*

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/t...ads/FB_IMG_1423163937551_zpszyamzulh.jpg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/t...ads/FB_IMG_1423163960882_zpsu6y6xn8e.jpg.html

_*U-turn flyover*_




























Roundabout bridge










_*Bahria Town to build 54km expressway in Karachi: Malik Riaz*_


ISLAMABAD: Business tycoon and Bahria Town chairman Malik Riaz on Thursday announced his plans of building a 54-kilometre expressway in Karachi.

Bahria Town will lend the Sindh provincial government Rs42 billion to execute the project, which Riaz said would be completed in 11-months time. The loan will have a repayment period of 15 years.

The project will enable approximately a quarter million people to travel on the expressway on a daily basis, said the Bahria Town chairman.

Riaz added that an agreement has also been reached with a private company for the procurement of 150 public transport buses for use on the expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

I am still suprised that why pakistan concentrating on bus metro rather than a rail metro.A bus metro occupy a good portion of the road on heart of cities and it may be difficult to upgrade to rail metro system especially in the case of bus metro bridges.Moreover the bus metro is not sustainable, thinking about the future passenger traffic.In India tier 2 cities also developing rail metro than bus metro.

India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 593

The Tier 1 cities must concentrate on rail metro even if it face funding problem at initial stages.


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:*

Creek Marina






Crescent Bay






Bahria Icon Tower






The Arkadians




























Mr.Nair said:


> I am still suprised that why pakistan concentrating on bus metro rather than a rail metro.A bus metro occupy a good portion of the road on heart of cities and it may be difficult to upgrade to rail metro system especially in the case of bus metro bridges.Moreover the bus metro is not sustainable, thinking about the future passenger traffic.In India tier 2 cities also developing rail metro than bus metro.
> 
> India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 593
> 
> The Tier 1 cities must concentrate on rail metro even if it face funding problem at initial stages.



This has been discussed to death. For the last time, the BRTS in Lahore, Rawalpindi and Islamabad are convertible into Light Rail. We are separately working on Heavy Rail projects too. In such the Orange Line in Lahore is expected to start construction somewhere around this year from Chinese investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Hazara Expressway E35*

Havelian Interchange Drawing






Shah Maqsood interchange Drawing






Work inaugurated by Dy Speaker NA Murtaza Abbasi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

cb4 said:


> *Karachi:*
> 
> Creek Marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crescent Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahria Icon Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arkadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been discussed to death. For the last time, the BRTS in Lahore, Rawalpindi and Islamabad are convertible into Light Rail. We are separately working on Heavy Rail projects too. In such the Orange Line in Lahore is expected to start construction somewhere around this year from Chinese investment.



But how the BRTS is converted to light rail.You can see here below the rail bridge design of a metro !! I understand that BRTS have plenty of metro bus bridge and you can't change to rail bridge as upgradation.

India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 585


----------



## Edevelop

Mr.Nair said:


> But how the BRTS is converted to light rail.You can see here below the rail bridge design of a metro !! I understand that BRTS have plenty of metro bus bridge and you can't change to rail bridge as upgradation.
> 
> India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 585



Bridges account only 8 km of 27 km length routes in Lahore and Rwp-Islamabad and they by the way are far better than the ones below.

In some parts of the world even the most simplest run these


----------



## Edevelop

*One Constitution Towers, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Sulman Badshah said:


> we are still developing ... Instead of building a whole new wall or something like that , we can contribute the money into more productive things like Dams , canals , industry etc



Pakistan really required a world class hospital facility like this with experts, if they really focus on development and well fare of patients...


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

???Any updates from

1 the new gigantic campus of sheikh zayed medical college in rahim year khan....

2 islamia university rahim year khan campus...

3 Khwaja ghulam fareed university of engineering and information technology....


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Any update from the new gigantic campus of 
1 sheikh zayed medical college in rahim year khan....

2 is lamia university rahim year khan campus...

3 Khwaja ghulam fareed university of engineering and information technology....


----------



## Mr.Nair

So out of 27 km in lahore, 8 km have to go for underground with TBM tunneling like below.But very expensive and expertise required for such a project.

India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 597


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr.Nair said:


> So out of 27 km in lahore, 8 km have to go for underground with TBM tunneling like below.But very expensive and expertise required for such a project.
> 
> India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 597


We get it, stop quoting the same thread every time.

*Axact Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

SHAMK9 said:


> We get it, stop quoting the same thread every time.
> 
> *Axact Karachi*



As per render the IT export target is 50 billion dollar with 100,000 workforce.That's impossible as even in India, we have more than a million workforce for IT market size of 124-130 billion dollar.I have read an article that current pakistan IT export is around 2 billion dollar.


----------



## Edevelop

*Habib University, Karachi*








*IBA Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Construction of Guide Head Spur on River Indus near Head Bakini*






*500 KW line being installed in Rahim Yar Khan*






*4 new block in DHQ hospital KDA, Kohat*

*







*

*new bridge under construction in Sumari*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus

Jinnah avenue.*









*Blue area.*









_*Metro Buses Arrived at Metro Faizabad, Peshawar Morr Islamabad PKG-1 Site*_












__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Metro Buses have arrived

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*A Stunning View of Newly Cnstrctd RCC Bridge Connecting Gilgit City with Danyore on KKH GILGIT.



*

_*Jinnah super parking plaza U/C.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Amanah Mall Lahore*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*The Springs Apartments Complex near Rawalpindi Airport.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*PESHAWAR Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital*
_















_*Under construction 4 new block in DHQ hospital KDA*_
















_*Under Construction BURN CENTRE first of its kind in the whole of KPK. *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Punjab's first citizen facilitation center (e-khidmat center) ready to be launched in Rawalpindi. One-window automated operation for government services, with guaranteed turn-around time and tracking of applications.

via PITB


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Phase 1 Quaid e Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Adam Revo Was The 4th Pakistani Vehicle Ever Made*









The car had better speed than the yellow rickshaws you see today, with a 200cc rope start pump engine, it had a cruising speed of 40 MPH with Lambretta scooter tyres converting that power into velocity, and you’ll be amazed to know that the car was in use for more than 10 years.

Hamid Omar told the story of registering the car to Off Road Pakistan (and we highly recommend you to check out the entire story of the car):

_When I went to get this car registered, they wanted the Bill of Lading, the import documentations like the B/L (bill of lading), country, manufacturer. Since the car was made here, none of these papers were there, and they said that it is no car can be registered without these documents. There was no precedent – so at that time after lots of trips to various govt. offices, Lahore’s DIG Traffic finally agreed to inspect the car. He took a test drive around the block, and then gave the order to have it registered._

_I used the car for two years in Lahore and then three years in Karachi. Then Ahmad Omar used it for 3 years, then Taimur Mumtaz used it for a further two years._

Haroon Industries was a joint-venture with Skoda called SkoPak, where we produced /assembled pick ups just like we build the current lot of vehicles but back then, we were fast paced. We had a positive outlook of the future and after being founded in just 1968, and moving into the early 70s, Pakistani engineers had already designed and built a body using the chassis of Skoda Octavia Combi.





That project too fell victim to politics and the economic destruction during 1971, and could never move on but we can only imagine what SkoPak would’ve been today if they had been able to continue.

There was also the Naya Daur Motors who assembled Ford Willy’s Jeep but I believe it was just assembly unlike the two vehicles mentioned above which were designed and built by Pakistanis and not just assembled.

The third was the brainchild of a Lahore based roadside mechanic, a true entrepreneur, late Khalil-ur-Rahman who, in the early 80s saw the gaps in the market and introduced a small pick up truck by the name of Proficient. Our research into the said product indicated that it was available for just One lac rupees until Government delivered a fatal blow by giving Pak Suzuki concession on importing CBU (Completely Built Units) of the Carry now known as ‘Ravi’.

Ravi was the same capacity as the one designed and built by Proficient but this multinational competition was too much for the small start-up however, there were those who tried to help in keeping the Pakistani pick up afloat and thus, Mr. Khalil moved his garage into Islamabad but wasn’t able to fight the competition when Government were busy providing incentives to foreign companies and totally devastated the local companies. Though internet reports suggests that the children of the automotive entrepreneur, late Khalil-ur-Rahman are working on different projects to realize their father’s dream and if they somehow read this, then we urge to contact PakWheels.

And then we have the Adam Revo. Making it the fourth car made by Pakistanis but we believe Revo was as close as we could ever come to actually producing our best bet.

Omar Jibran Engineering was the parent company of Adam Motors Company, a project by another Pakistani entrepreneur, Feroz Khan, the company designed and built the car and it met its goal which was “To be cheaper than Suzuki Mehran”, and it did just that by being 46,000 rupees cheaper than Mehran at a price of 269,000 and Khan believes that after adjusting for rupee depreciation and inflation, Revo would today be around 600,000 rupees against Mehran’s 686,000 rupees but Feroz Khan learned some precious lessons. Never trust a politician. Short-cut Aziz had promised that Government will buy the Revo instead of Mehran for Government employees and the resolution of Kashmir issue was more likely than this happening.





Anyways, with failed promises and pressure by the big three automakers of Pakistan who Adam challenged, eventually, led to the closure of the company after a year of operation. But the promising thing was that Revo had good demand by individual buyers like you and me which brought in interest from foreign investors as well but Feroz Khan decided to shut shop.

The project was never acknowledged by the Pakistani politicians, even Nawaz Sharif at a recent event of PAPS (Pakistan Auto Parts Show) lamented on his dream of a Pakistani car and it is a pity that he was unbeknownst to all these four vehicles which Pakistanis put their everything into. Even the people at the ceremony kept quiet sheepishly rather to correct Mr. Prime Minister.

If you think Revo was a bad start to establish some Design and R&D base in Pakistan, just Google China’s First car or Japan’s first car.

Given how Pakistani start-up world is shaping up, I can safely say that Revo wasn’t our last hurrah! Picture abhi baaki hay… (probably)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*China investing in six nuclear projects in Pakistan*





China only declared the first two reactors it had constructed for Pakistan, Chashma-1 and Chashma-2, at the time of joining the NSG. STOCK IMAGE

*BEIJING: A Chinese official confirmed on Monday that China is involved in at least six nuclear power projects in Pakistan and is likely to export more to the country, according to an India Today report.*

China has uptil now refrained from commenting on its nuclear cooperation with Pakistan. However, Wang Xiaotao, a key official of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said at a press conference on Saturday that Beijing has been involved in the construction of six reactors in the country. The official’s remarks come amid concerns voiced against increased civilian nuclear cooperation between the two countries as per the Nuclear Suppliers’ Group (NSG) guidelines.

Addressing a press conference in Beijing, Wang said China “has assisted the construction of at least six nuclear reactors in Pakistan with a total installed capacity of 3.4 million kilowatts.” China was also exporting nuclear technology to Argentina, with the two countries on Wednesday signing a deal for exporting heavy-water reactors.

China only declared the first two reactors it had constructed for Pakistan, Chashma-1 and Chashma-2, at the time of joining the NSG, according to Indian and American officials. In 2009, the China National Nuclear Corporation signed agreements for two new reactors, Chashma-3 and Chashma-4. The deals became a matter of controversy and were debated at the NSG.

*AJK: Combined Military Hospital (CMH), Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir*







*SINDH: FFCL Energy Limited (FFCEL) 50 MW Wind Energy Project at Jhimpir, Pakistan's first commercial wind energy project. Descon Engineering Limited (DEL) was engaged by FFCEL for Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) in consortium with Nordex SE Germany (wind turbine supplier). The scope included complete design of civil and electrical substation, construction of 33 foundation, manufacturing of 33 Wind Turbine Towers,132 Kv substation, installation of 33 1.5 MW Wind Turbines along with substation equipment and collection network. DEL was tasked with complete construction and erection activities for the wind farm. A dedicated crane of Liebherr LR 1750 (750 Tons) was bought by DEL for erection works. Project is in operation since 2014. (Photo: Descon Engineering Ltd.)*






*SINDH: 50 MW Foundation Wind Energy II (Pvt.) Ltd. Project at Gharo. Project executed by Descon Engineering Ltd. Plant Construction & Services on Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) basis. Plant operational and supplying power to National Grid. (Photo: Descon Engineering Ltd.)*






*PUNJAB: De-Ethanizer plant installation at the Pakistan Petroleum Ltd. (PPL) Adhi Oil & Gas Field in Chakwal by Descon Engineering Ltd. (Photo: Descon Engineering Ltd.)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Pakistan post Carriage Cars *_






















_*Multan Airport Landside area and car park*_

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Stealth




----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*DHA PHASE 2 Platinum Square (World Trade Center)*
_
























Stealth said:


> View attachment 191711



Is that a Riskshaw in the first pic?? well that pic is way old cause in Musharaf era CDA extend this road to 3 lane

*KP School Of Bomb explosive is first of its kind in Pakistan. 



*

*Naran-Lake Saiful Maluk Chairlift Resort Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ocean Grill*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan, Russia to Finalise Karachi-Lahore Gas Pipeline Deal Next Week*
February 07th, 2015
Naturalgas Asia

Pakistan and Russia are expected to finalise, next week, a deal on laying a $1.7-billion gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, Express Tribune newspaper reported Saturday.
The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet has given its, in principle, consent for the construction of the 1,100km North South Gas Pipeline from Karachi to Lahore for the supply of re-gasified LNG to proposed gas-fired power plants in northern Pakistan, the newspaper added.

The two countries signed a preliminary agreement in December for awarding the contract of laying the gas pipeline to a Russian company in a government-to-government arrangement.

In addition to Russia, Pakistan has also signed a deal with China under which Beijing will finance LNG terminal and Gwadar pipeline project.

Separately, a Pakistani team will hold talks with a Russian delegation on the modalities of the Turkmenistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India (Tapi) pipeline, Express Tribune said. The newspaper has reported earlier this week that French energy major Total is expected to win project financing contract for the TAPI gas pipeline project.

Ministers of four countries, Turkmenistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India will meet on February 11 in Islamabad and attend a meeting of the steering committee on the gas pipeline project, officials have told the newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Salt N Pepper Restaurant - Multan

]







Lahore Chatkhara - Multan Branch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_Dondurma launch: Outlet brings Turkish ice cream experience to Islamabad_

ISLAMABAD: With a long-handled spoon resembling a paddle, the server digs deep into shiny silver bowls to scoop out ice cream. The little show engaged a large number of capital city residents who had come to attend the launch of Turkish Dondurma ice cream outlet, here on Tuesday evening.

Dressed in traditional Ottoman red velvet vests embellished with gold embroidery and paired with matching caps, the server put on display an astounding Turkish ice cream experience.

Unlike usual ice-frosted refrigerators that parlours use to store ice cream, dondurma is heaped into deep silver bowls installed in a cart.

With his sleeves rolled up and an infectious smile stretched across his face, the server puts on a show. He stretches his arms, shoveling a long spoon into the bowl taking out a large chunk and then scooping a smaller piece into plastic cups or cones.

Focused eyes watch him as he serves it over and within seconds in a surprising manner snatches it back, twists it around and finally hands it over. It’s a tease. But the taste of the delight is amazing. A regular ice cream experience comes with its challenges such as ice cream sliding down onto hands and wrists. However, dondurma’s selling point is that it’s tough, doughy, sticky and fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Palestine Embassy in Islamabad being built by the Pakistani Government*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*ISLAMABAD: The Punjab government has successfully explored and documented a treasure trove of iron ore and copper in Chiniot comparable, if not greater, than Reko Diq, worth hundreds of billions of dollars.
The unimaginable resource was found through the technical services of Chinese, German, Swiss and Canadian mining experts.“The Punjab government has secured 500 million tons of shipment grade iron ore in Chiniot-Rajoa. Initial results of the scientific geological studies have also shown substantial copper reserves,” a senior official told The News, attributing the success to Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif’s hectic efforts.

He said that the Swiss and Canadian laboratories established 65% iron content in the ore.A review of official documents — a Lahore High Court (LHC) decision — reveals that the iron and copper reserves offer an epic story of greed, maladministration and incompetence on the one hand and hard work, honesty, resolve and single-minded effort on the other hand.

The Punjab Mineral Development Company, created by the chief minister under the chairmanship of Dr Samar Mubrakmand with a professional board of directors, was entrusted this task in 2014 after unsuccessfully struggling with different initiatives.

Leading entrepreneurial success stories namely Nooruddin Firasta (Rupali Polyester/Soneri Bank) and Anjum Nisar (ATS Group) were included in the board. The deans of LUMS Business School, metallurgy and mining departments, University of Engineering and Technology and head of geology department Punjab University were included in the new board.

The official said that this made the board an industry-academia-public sector nexus. The project strategy was revised by mitigating the risks of foreign companies without compromising national interests.

Request for pre qualification (PQD) was launched on October 28, 2013 through Financial Times (UK), which led to an expression of interest by 33 reputed companies in the shape of 12 international consortia.

Ultimately, the Chinese consortium of Metallurgical Cooperation of China (MCC) was awarded this contract through a competitive bidding process where the German consortia were the second and the third best bidders. The MCC is a Fortune 500 company, listed in the international stock market. Its annual turnover is more than $34 billion.

The official said that the MCC has made more than 90% steel of China and is famous all over the world for metallic mineral resource estimation and its metallurgical development. It has more than 65 subsidiaries.
A German resident consultant was selected through international competitive bidding to supervise the work of this nationally-significant project. This 18-month-long project commenced its work and after nine months of dedicated efforts, it has been sharing its commercially important findings though a prestigious ceremony is planned where Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif would be the chief guest.
Eight boreholes have been completed and results of samples tested in Swiss and Canadian laboratories have confirmed the massive presence of high quality iron ore and copper. The magnitude of the deposits and quality of underlying assets have the potential to transform Pakistan’s agrarian economy into a vibrant manufacturing base.
The Chinese company was given a consultancy contract to do an exploratory study and evaluation of this national asset eight months ago.
After failing to make headway in having this huge reserve assessed as per the internationally-recognised standards, the chief minister sacked the whole team and brought in Dr Mubarakmand as the head of the board of directors of Punjab mineral company and appointed Dr Arshad as secretary mines to steer and supervise this project of immense national importance.
The official said that from 2008 to 2014, Shahbaz Sharif struggled day in and day out to make this project a success; the best technical resource from Germany, Switzerland, Canada and China were engaged to explore and document this resource according to internationally-recognised standards.
An interesting aspect of this project is that in 2007, the then government had allotted this iron and copper reserve to a private Pakistani company without competitive bidding in a non-transparent manner. No advertisement or competition was held.
Soon after his election, Shahbaz Sharif reviewed the project in 2008 and sensing wrongdoings ordered that the non-transparent contract awarded in total violation of rules and law be cancelled. However, the sponsors of the beneficiary company brought in powerful players to convince the chief minister not to cancel the project. So much so that many senior leaders of the ruling party also approached Shahbaz Sharif to change his mind but failed to achieve the desired result.
The contract awarded illegally was finally terminated. However, the aggrieved company took the matter to the LHC. Justice Mansoor Ali Shah upheld the Punjab government’s action, and declared the agreement signed by the previous administration as illegal, non-transparent and theft of national resource. The judge directed not only the cancellation of the contract, he also declared the company a fraud and referred the matter to the National Accountability Bureau (NAB).
The LHC held the petition filed by the Earth Recourses (Pvt) Limited (ERPL) non-maintainable and ruled that stark violations in the disposal and transfer to public property and heartless breach of public trust by the public functionaries (public trustees) cannot be overlooked.
Discussing the role, scope and power of Punjab Mineral Development Corporation (PUNJMIN), the judge held that PUNJMIN can set up companies but cannot take a private equity partner. The ERPL has not been established by the PUNJMIN and is therefore not a company envisaged under the law. There is no provision in the relevant law, which permits PUNJMIN to enter into a joint venture with any private party.
Under the Rule 60 of the rules, the licencing authority can approve assignment of right under a lease or licence held by an existing lessee but at the same time Rule 76 of competitive bidding or public auction has to be followed.
In the present case, the public property is the minerals, which are surface and sub-surface natural deposits of ore and metals. This natural resource belongs to the people of Pakistan and stands protected under the Public Trust Doctrine. No private party can solicit its way into the corridors of these public functionaries unless they have passed through a transparent, open and clear public competitive selection process of public advertisement, public tendering, public auction and competitive bidding. Disposal of public property cannot be allowed without public participatory process, unless otherwise provided under a special law, the LHC said in its decision.
It added that no one, including the chief minister or the chief secretary, has the right or the authority to transfer, lease or licence out even an inch of public property without public tendering unless the law permits otherwise or there are exceptional reasons duly recorded in writing for holding a negotiated sale.

source:Reko Diq-like treasure found in Chiniot - thenews.com.pk
Also on jang:



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

Pakistan projected economy-From position 25,22 to 15.






Global economic power to continue shift from advanced economies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Bhowana Bridge over River Chenab*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Mr.Nair said:


> Pakistan projected economy-From position 25,22 to 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global economic power to continue shift from advanced economies



I don't agree with this,our GDP PPP will hit 1 Trillion mark next year as per IMF old report.

We will have atleast a GDP PPP of 7-8Trillion Dollars by 2050


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Embassy of the Philippines in Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Molana Shaukat Ali Road Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Crystal Mall Multan*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Mr.Nair said:


> Pakistan projected economy-From position 25,22 to 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global economic power to continue shift from advanced economies


Any credibility there or just a random list?


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Pakistan, Russia to Finalise Karachi-Lahore Gas Pipeline Deal Next Week*
> February 07th, 2015
> Naturalgas Asia
> 
> Pakistan and Russia are expected to finalise, next week, a deal on laying a $1.7-billion gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, Express Tribune newspaper reported Saturday.
> The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet has given its, in principle, consent for the construction of the 1,100km North South Gas Pipeline from Karachi to Lahore for the supply of re-gasified LNG to proposed gas-fired power plants in northern Pakistan, the newspaper added.
> 
> The two countries signed a preliminary agreement in December for awarding the contract of laying the gas pipeline to a Russian company in a government-to-government arrangement.
> 
> In addition to Russia, Pakistan has also signed a deal with China under which Beijing will finance LNG terminal and Gwadar pipeline project.
> 
> Separately, a Pakistani team will hold talks with a Russian delegation on the modalities of the Turkmenistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India (Tapi) pipeline, Express Tribune said. The newspaper has reported earlier this week that French energy major Total is expected to win project financing contract for the TAPI gas pipeline project.
> 
> Ministers of four countries, Turkmenistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India will meet on February 11 in Islamabad and attend a meeting of the steering committee on the gas pipeline project, officials have told the newspaper.



We can build it our self... why waste $1.5 billions :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

cb4 said:


> *Palestine Embassy in Islamabad being built by the Pakistani Government*



What is the purpose of this embassy?



Windjammer said:


>



KPK govt. failed to protect school in city, how would the protect the contractor and visitors?
Musharraf built, malamjaba resort, which was the first target of terrorists and Zardari.



Sulman Badshah said:


> The official said that from 2008 to 2014, Shahbaz Sharif struggled day in and day out to make this project a success; the best technical resource from Germany, Switzerland, Canada and China were engaged to explore and document this resource according to internationally-recognised standards.



In which capacity Shahbaz Sharif doing, what is job of a federal institution!
There is no such mention of best technical resources coming from Germany, Switzerland ......
I'm sure, if confirmation is requested from Pakistani missions... they will be totally unaware.
Nation fooled in the name of democracy.... enjoying 1st April, 365 days / year..

'Night life'  perhaps Multanis wanted to write 'Night View'


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> What is the purpose of this embassy?


It's just for symbolic and good gesture that we are with Palestine


----------



## Zibago

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's just for symbolic and good gesture that we are with Palestine


Topi drama


----------



## Edevelop

*American Doctor's Hospital in Faisalabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Nahakki Tunnel in Chitral *

Project designed and engineered by NESPAK, financed by UAE, and constructed by FWO

*



*

*Overlaying of M-2 (Lahore-Islamabad Motorway)*

Government has handed the project over to manage its maintenance up to 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Palisades Apartments
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*New Ambulance at KTH Hospital Peshawar*_






_*Traffic Education Mobile in Hayatabad Peshawar, educating people to drive in their own lanes *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Sustainable development of the Walled City in Lahore*

New lights installed on gates and monuments







Work in progress at Shahi Hamam










Renovation of buildings inside narrow streets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Newly built mini sports complex in Rahim Year Khan....
Cricket stadium has a capacity of 12,000 spectators.......


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Under construction new campus of sheikh zayed medical college in Rahim Year khan......
The new campus , after completion could admit 350 MBBS students and 600+ other allied sciences B.Sc. students annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

TM de Chaudhary said:


> Newly built mini sports complex in Rahim Year Khan....
> Cricket stadium has a capacity of 22,000 spectators.......



More like cricket Ground... and 22000?? are you Serious on this.. even Rawalpindi Stadium capacity is 25000 which is way bigger then then is ground... i bet it's not more then few thousands


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Sheikh zayed medical college contineus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

SZMC r y khan continues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Muhammad Omar said:


> More like cricket Ground... and 22000?? are you Serious on this.. even Rawalpindi Stadium capacity is 25000 which is way bigger then then is ground... i bet it's not more then few thousands


 It was mistake
Capacity is12000....


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

TM de Chaudhary said:


> It was mistake
> Capacity is12000....



Oh come on " few thousands"......

The ground multipurpose and is bigger than the one for cricket and is round not oval.....
It has bigger circumference so has more capacity...
When boundary is marked for cricket , a lot of space is gained on ground level adding to its capacity.
Last weak there occurred a local tournament and 9,000 seats were put but there still there was room for more...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ghazi52 said:


> Rawalpindi metro..



I somehow think that you should fix your regular railways first. That is the backbone of the entire transport system.


----------



## Mr.Nair

TM de Chaudhary said:


> Oh come on " few thousands"......
> 
> The ground multipurpose and is bigger than the one for cricket and is round not oval.....
> It has bigger circumference so has more capacity...
> When boundary is marked for cricket , a lot of space is gained on ground level adding to its capacity.
> Last weak there occurred a local tournament and 9,000 seats were put but there still there was room for more...



When pakistan expect to have a stadium like this ?


----------



## khanboy007

cb4 said:


> *New Gwadar Airport*



Dude seriously what are these folks doing !!!!!

the terms "residential" and "commercial" sound dangerous

again we will repeat a mistake by developing homes....we should have buildings !!!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Nair said:


> When pakistan expect to have a stadium like this ?
> 
> View attachment 192747



There's a plan for Islamabad Cricket Stadium more then 50000 people... But you know Cricket is ban in the Pakistan no Country can visit for now for it's on delay



Guynextdoor2 said:


> I somehow think that you should fix your regular railways first. That is the backbone of the entire transport system.



50+ engines came from China and Railway is making new coaches and upgrading the old one... 10 Freight Trains will start running from this month or the next...


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Mr.Nair said:


> When pakistan expect to have a stadium like this ?
> 
> View attachment 192747


I agree ! We should have stadiums like that but its long way to go......

Its also good that even small cities of pak if not stadias mini complexes are being built and its a lot...

Zardari govt. Didn't spent even a rupee on development... I m happy at this..


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Muhammad Omar

High Terrace Apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Mr.Nair said:


> When pakistan expect to have a stadium like this ?
> 
> View attachment 192747



Here is the new Islamabad Cricket Stadium. Its probably going to be better than yours....


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

cb4 said:


> Here is the new Islamabad Cricket Stadium. Its probably going to be better than yours....



Any link??


----------



## Edevelop

TM de Chaudhary said:


> Any link??



ISLAMABAD | New Islamabad Cricket Stadium | Mixed Use | 50,000 | PRO - Page 4 - SkyscraperCity


----------



## Edevelop

In wake of emergency, Emergency Call Center will be handling all incoming and outgoing public calls to maintain a quick communication among the citizens and authorities.







Smart Monitoring of Vehicles

Under the project, "Integrated Command, Control, and Communication (IC3) Center", number plates of vehicles on the roads will be auto-recognized and registration numbers will be auto-saved in the database, maintaining a digital record for future smart analysis of movements of vehicles.






Monitoring Crimes in the City

PITB enabling Police Officers to solve crimes by using technology. Crime Maps are being used at Police Stations to keep an eye on the Criminal activities going on in different areas of the city. It will help in improving the security standards for safe environment.






Centralized Driving License Issuance System will be maintaining the correct and updated databases of Driving Licenses from all over Punjab. The centralized printing system will be transparent enough to stop forgery and issuance of fake Driving Licenses, hence increasing the revenue.
Creating a data-hub of Driving Licenses will also facilitate other agencies like Criminal Record Office (CRO), Motor Vehicle Examiner (MVE) Office, and Motor Registration Authority DRTA.











PITB rolls out the new computerised driving licenses throughout Punjab.















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=808659955850074

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

cb4 said:


> Here is the new Islamabad Cricket Stadium. Its probably going to be better than yours....



But this one is a tier 1 stadium and only for cricket.The referred one of mine is a multi purpose stadium Tier 2 for both cricket and football and constructed as per ICC and FIFA standard regulation.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Nair said:


> But this one is a tier 1 stadium and only for cricket.The referred one of mine is a multi purpose stadium Tier 2 for both cricket and football and constructed as per ICC and FIFA standard regulation.



In Islamabad there's already a Sports Complex with everything in it so don't need tier 2 stadium in Islamabad


----------



## black-hawk_101

So all of the plots of Bahria Town Karachi have been sold or not?


----------



## Mr.Nair

Muhammad Omar said:


> In Islamabad there's already a Sports Complex with everything in it so don't need tier 2 stadium in Islamabad



Organizers and cricketers will look and like to play cricket in a big nice stadium and same for foot ball and they don't bother if they have any other sports complex available around or not.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

cb4 said:


> Here is the new Islamabad Cricket Stadium. Its probably going to be better than yours....


Pakistan need this kind of stadium ... Built in Helipads and hotel fr players


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Nair said:


> Organizers and cricketers will look and like to play cricket in a big nice stadium and same for foot ball and they don't bother if they have any other sports complex available around or not.



why we need a tier 2 Stadium when we already have a stadium for other sports 






That's the Jinnah Stadium in Sports Complex in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Muhammad Omar said:


> why we need a tier 2 Stadium when we already have a stadium for other sports
> 
> View attachment 193082
> 
> 
> That's the Jinnah Stadium in Sports Complex in Islamabad



This is football stadium, so there is no cricket stadium in islamabad with high seating capacity like 50,000 ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Nair said:


> This is football stadium, so there is no cricket stadium in islamabad with high seating capacity like 50,000 ?



Nope u saw the picture of the planned Cricket Stadium in Islamabad with 50000 sitting capacity.. There is a cricket stadium in Rawalpindi with sitting capacity more then 25000


----------



## Mr.Nair

Muhammad Omar said:


> Nope u saw the picture of the planned Cricket Stadium in Islamabad with 50000 sitting capacity.. There is a cricket stadium in Rawalpindi with sitting capacity more then 25000



So when the construction of Islamabad stadium will start ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Nair said:


> So when the construction of Islamabad stadium will start ?



Don't know.. They Cleared the Area for the Stadium but no work started yet


----------



## Mr.Nair

I think around 1000 pakistani patients are coming to india for advanced treatment every month.Now in India hand replacement surgery(Very complicated) have done successfully.I don't know even such technology exist in medical field.With the world class facilities like the one below, a plenty of pakistani patients can utilize those facilities to save life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*
















*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr.Nair said:


> I think around 1000 pakistani patients are coming to india for advanced treatment every month.Now in India hand replacement surgery(Very complicated) have done successfully.I don't know even such technology exist in medical field.With the world class facilities like the one below, a plenty of pakistani patients can utilize those facilities to save life.



We know we are behind in many fields so can you stop asking questions here.... it's not India Vs Pakistan Thread in development


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi*






hotel tower






*Dolmen City, Karachi*

rising in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Installation of 2 x 50 Tons Coal Boilers at ICI Polyester -sheik *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Lahore Airport Hajj Lounge Upgradation*_

*Before:*






*After:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*PC-I of Dolphin patrol force submitted to P&D*
_





The Dolphin patrol force will be modelled after Istanbul’s Dolphin police. —Reuters/file


LAHORE: The Punjab police have submitted the PC-I of Dolphin Force, a state-of-the-art patrol squad modelled after Istanbul’s Dolphin police, to the provincial Planning and Development (P&D) department with an estimated budget of Rs393.58m for technical and critical review of the project- the first-ever expensive police patrol model for the provincial capital.

However, the cost may increase because the Turkish police experts want purchase of 500CC bikes instead of 250CC proposed by the provincial government.

Officials say as the project has been launched on the directions of the chief minister, the P&D will quickly process it to the finance ministry for release of funds.

The trainers, comprising 25 police officers led by a superintendent of police (SP), are leaving for Turkey on March 1 to get two-month training. On their return, they will train 1,200 constables and upper-subordinates selected for the force.

According to the roadmap of the project, being supervised by Turkish police officers, the procurement of equipment is about to complete, institutional arrangements are in process and the project’s implementation will start from March 1 while its inauguration is expected on June 1.

The Dolphin Concept Policing, using motorcycles, was introduced in 1993 in Istanbul and it is fast, effective and cost-efficient as compared to foot and car patrols besides it can access narrow streets and move in heavy traffic.

The objectives of the force in Lahore are to reduce crime, improve police image, eliminate Thana culture, improve citizen satisfaction and reduce fear of crime.

All patrol units will be observed by the Global Positioning System (GPS) tracking, field commanders’ posting will be based on crime and crowd concentration and activities of patrol units will be controlled on a daily basis. The patrol units will be deployed on the basis of crime hotspots and daily and seasonal population movements.

A command centre will be headed by the SP while areas will be bifurcated among Saggian Bridge, Iqbal Town, Harbanspura, Chuhng, Civil Lines and Model Town with 50 motorcycles each.

As many as 1,200 policemen and 25 trainers have been selected from existing police force by a five-member selection committee, comprising two Turkish police officers. The trainers consist of UN volunteers and foreign qualified officers with policing/instructional experience.

The force will comprise of total 1,800 constables, 60 ASIs, 15 SIs, four DSPs and an SP who will work in three shifts with 300 motorcycles. The equipment being raised are 300 motorcycles, 10 mini buses for field support, 600 helmets, 600 camera-body cams, 200 GPS locators and 300 wireless radios. A special uniform will be designed for dolphin patrol officials. Two cops who will patrol roads on a bike will be equipped with helmets with wireless radio, police siren and lights, small arm, handcuffs, GPS tracking device, camera and special uniform.

As per citizen-oriented policing plan, one unit will respond in emergency to at least 30 citizens a day and as many as 100 units will respond to 3,000 people daily with annual average of one million people.

Deputy Inspector General (Operations) Lahore Dr Haider Ashraf says 1,200 cops have been selected and another 600 will be chosen at the later stage. He says Lahore police intends to launch the modernised patrol units as of June 1 with an approach to show round-the-clock presence on roads, prevent everyday crime, act as first-responders, gather intelligence and extend emergency help to citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Town Karachi 200 Sq Yard Model House near completion*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Police assistant Lines Swabi fully operational now*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Citizen Facilitation Center in Rawalpindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Underground Electricity System in Walled City Lahore ( Purani Lahore)*_










_*Removing Power Poles and cables *_










*BEDIAN ROAD Knowledge Park (852 acres)

LAHORE: The Punjab government has signed an agreement with an international institution for preparing a master plan of Lahore Knowledge Park.*

Under the agreement, the institution will prepare the design of master planning of Lahore Knowledge Park being set up at a vast area in Lahore. The process of master planning and conceptual planning of Lahore Knowledge Park will be completed within 16 weeks.

Speaking on the occasion, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said Pakistan could be made a developed and prosperous country through promotion of modern knowledge.

“The Punjab government has evolved a concrete strategy for equipping the new generation with modern knowledge. Huge resources are being spent on the promotion of research and education,” he said.

The chief minister said the project of setting up of Knowledge Park in Lahore was of great importance and it was the first and unique project in the country.

He said the campuses of renowned universities would be set up in the Knowledge Park. He said the project would prove to be helpful in strengthening the process of research and education not only in the province but the whole country.

Ms Samita Khawar, director Public Sector and Government Business of renowned international consultancy institution Frost and Sullivan, said the institute would make every effort for completing the master planning at the earliest.






_*Rs 8 billion waste management project launched in Rawalpindi*_






_*RAWALPINDI: Federal Minister for Interior Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan on Saturday inaugurated a Rs8.14 billion waste management project in the Rawalpindi city.*_

The project is aimed at addressing the issue of environmental degradation and pollution and bringing Rawalpindi at par with modern cities of the world.

The project involves waste collection and transportation, mechanical sweeping, washing and manual sweeping of streets and roads. With the introduction of the latest technology in waste collection and disposal, the project is expected not only to benefit the residents of Rawalpindi but also cater to the requirements of over 200,000 people living in Gujar Khan, Taxila, Kallar Syedan, Kahuta and Kotli Sattian.

Speaking at the inaugural ceremony at Gulzar-i-Quaid, the minister said the project was another gift to the residents of Rawalpindi and an effort to bring a qualitative change in their lives.
Interior minister says the project will also cater to requirements of 200,000 people in Gujar Khan, Taxila, Kallar Syedan, Kahuta and Kotli Sattian

He said the government was aware of the difficulties the residents were facing during the execution of the metro bus project.

“But rest assured that once the project is completed, the residents will get huge benefits from it and transportation issues of the citizens would be resolved.”

The minister said at present the country was facing huge challenges.

“On the one hand we are fighting the menace of militancy and extremism and on the other we are trying our best to strengthen our economy and provide facilities to the citizens.”

He said the government would continue making all-out efforts to fulfil the promises made to the people.

He said it was easy to criticise someone, make tall claims and misguide the citizens through hollow slogans and rhetoric, but it was quite difficult to govern in the face of great issues that had piled up over the years.

“Unfortunately, the concept of opposition and governance today has reduced to mere blame games, recrimination, slogans and tall claims,” he lamented.

Cautioning the people to exercise their best judgment against hollow slogans and rhetoric, the minister said turncoats and interest-seekers cannot bring any meaningful change.

Referring to various policies and initiatives of the government, the interior minister said it was for the first time that an unprecedented reduction had been made in the oil prices.

The government could have kept the benefits of the falling international oil prices but it decided to pass on the benefit to the citizens, he said.

Noting that still a lot needed to be done to translate the effects of the reduced oil prices to the citizens, he called upon the provincial governments to ensure that these benefits reached the common people.
Talking about the issue of electricity loadshedding, the minister said when the PML-N government was removed in 1999 Pakistan was not only meeting its own electricity requirements but was also considering exporting its surplus electricity to a neighbouring country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

Muhammad Omar said:


> We know we are behind in many fields so can you stop asking questions here.... it's not India Vs Pakistan Thread in development



It's not my dear, one of the forumer pakistani for his own neurological problem asked one of the thread(i didn't remember the thread) for his treatment and facility available in pakistan or other place.If some how he able to notice this thread, will be helpful and this is not an individual case. 






Pakistan critical patients in india


----------



## OTTOMAN

Mr.Nair said:


> It's not my dear, one of the forumer pakistani for his own neurological problem asked one of the thread(i didn't remember the thread) for his treatment and facility available in pakistan or other place.If some how he able to notice this thread, will be helpful and this is not an individual case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan critical patients in india



What sort of infrastructure development is this?


----------



## SHAMK9

Proposed Harbor crossing bridge, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

SHAMK9 said:


> Proposed Harbor crossing bridge, Karachi


Sounds good.....


----------



## Rocky rock

TM de Chaudhary said:


> Sounds good.....



From where to where it would get connected... any details?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SHAMK9 said:


> Proposed Harbor crossing bridge, Karachi



One thing.. The White portion which connects two bridges it's not on the Google map... So are they going to build that?


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*

Prime Minister's advisor for Aviation, Mr. Shuja'at Azim visited Multan Airport's new terminal building. He instructed the authorities to complete all facilities required (including link roads) for Airport to be operational by 27th Feb, 2014. Prime Minister will inaugurate Multan Airport in March.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Mardan High Security Prison almost ready...First purpose built-High Security Prison to lock down Terrorists or other High risk criminals.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*These pictures are 2 years old but the same Danish company'VESTAS' you see on the label has announced it is coming back to expand its operations. They will install 100-300 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Coming Soon in Faisalabad 
*_

























_*FATA gets their hands on advanced ambulance *_






_*Rescue 1122 gets new vehicles *_





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Chinese Investment (45 Billion) detail *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Glass is being installed in one of Islamabad's Metro Bus Stations*

*




*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Now Open in Zahoor Elahi Road*_


























_*Coming Soon in Hussain Chowk, Liberty*_






_*Proposed in Y Block DHA*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Proposed in 35 C ll MM Alam road Gulberg*_






*Proposed Hotel Building in Lower Mall *


----------



## Edevelop

*




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The new generation ships such as Emma Maersk, categorised as E-class vessel, are expected to appear soon on the Karachi port coastline, which will be made possible by a safe mooring alongside berths of Pakistan Deep Water Container Port.

The first phase of the PDWCP project is heading towards completion as the contractor has already handed over two berths to Karachi Port Trust (KPT) which expects take to over the other two by the middle of this year.

With initial draft of 16 meters and designed draft of 18 meters, the PDWCP will enable Pakistan to appear on global maritime map, joining only a few countries which are able to handle mother ships having 400-meter LOA (Length Overall), 55- meter beam and a loading capacity of over 11,000 TEUs (Twenty Feet Equivalent Unit).

By the end of this year, the E- Class vessels are expected to steam through newly constructed three breakwaters and one revetment at Keamari Groyne, says a KPT official.

He says the Chinese contractor, working on the project, has completed Marine Protection Work (MPW) at an estimated cost of Rs16.275m. Three new breakwaters at Oyster Rocks, New Manora, Keamari Stuk and one Keamari revetment have been constructed to ensure stable water in the basin area of the port.

Similarly, the company has completed around 82pc work related to the quay wall construction. The first berth was completed in March and second in September last year. The remaining work is expected to be over by mid-year. The total estimated cost of this segment of development has been Rs27.695bn.

*KPT Chairman Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed says the KPT has handed over berth No.1 and 2 to South Asia Pakistan Terminal Ltd.*
With a straight quay length of 1,500 meters providing four berths each of 375 meters in length coupled with a designed depth of 18 meters, will enable PDWCP to accommodate vessels with the capacity up to 14,500 boxes.

About 93pc of the dredging and reclamation work--- yet another major component of the mega project---has been completed..

Another Chinese company is engaged in dredging work to create basin at 16 meters under phase-I with a turn circle which could allow vessels with over 400 meter LOA to move out of the port from the basin area.

The contractor has dredged around 33 million cubic meters including 8m cubic meters reclamation and used suitable dredged material to form container terminal area.

The green field mega project was initiated by former KPT Chairman KPT Admiral Ahmed Hayat. Hutchison Port Holdings (HPH) of Hong Kong committed to invest $457m the port- related equipment and other infrastructures.

KPT Chairman Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed talking to this writer in his office said the KPT has handed over berth No.1 and 2 to terminal operator, South Asia Pakistan Terminal Ltd (SAPTL) whose parent company HPH, as per agreement, will bring in four gantry cranes and RTGs (rubber tire gantry cranes), build power plant building and also lay down 1,500 meter- long rail track for the movement of gantry cranes on the berths.

He expects to hand over two other berths (No 3 & 4) by June to the terminal operator. Looking at the current pace of development he hoped the PDWCP would be receiving first mother ship by the end of this year.

However, KPT chairman expressed his serious concern over the issue of land grabbing. He said precious land belonging to the port is being grabbed by other agencies and the provincial government.

A total area of 350 acres belonging to KPT is presently under a threat of being grabbed. Out of this, around 200 acres adjacent to PDWCP is purely dedicated port area.while the remaining 150 acres are beach area.

Without conceding that there is a serious connectivity issue for PDWCP, the KPT chief said initially when there will be less traffic the containers will be taken to marshalling yard at PQA through rail which is about 50km away from Deep Water Port.

The second option for giving connectivity to the PDWCP is by Moripur Elevated Expressway which will start from ICI Bridge to Northern Bypass (M-10). However, Vice-Admiral Shafqat Jawed admitted that real solution would be the harbour crossing bridge and this would be needed when container traffic touches its optimum level of 3.1 million boxes per annum.

The Karachi Port is currently focused on the PDWCP and would not like to take up any other project. The harbour crossing bridge, which is ultimate solution for the connectivity of the PDWCP, needs huge funds of up to Rss100 billion.

Responding to a question, he said, the Karachi port presently handles 1.6m boxes per annum and has an annual growth rate of 6-7pc in cargo activity; the KPT will also have to upgrade its existing berths to the economies of scale. The port is currently handling container vessels with a load of 6,000 to 7,000TEUs.

Talking about future plans, Vice Admiral Shafqat Jawed said under World Bank loan of $115 the Karachi Port would be undertaking ten-year business plan study. He disclosed that MTBS of Netherland will carry out the study which is expected to be completed by the end of this year.

The KPT has also launched EHS (environment, health and safety) Plan which will enable the port to get ISO certification.A foreign firm, Velosi, will be guiding the port on subjects like how to meet world health standards, safety of workers in port area, safety of vehicles/loaded with TEUs and tips as to how to keep harbour area clean.It has also started to educate people about environment, health and safety tips through displays on around 200 billboards in the port area.

_Published in Dawn, Economic & Business, February 16th, 2015_

*Land Port Authority’s establishment approved*






Finance Minister SenatorIshaq Dar Chairing a meeting of the Steering Committee to discuss issues on Integrated Trade Management System (ITTMS) at the Ministry of Finance, Islamabad. — Courtesy finance.gov.pk/file
ISLAMABAD: A high-level steering committee on Wednesday approved the establishment of the Land Port Authority (LPA) to oversee cross-border movement of goods and people.

The project, approved by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, is part of an Integrated Transit Trade Management Systems (ITTMS) at border customs stations to facilitate trade with neighbouring countries.

Adviser to Prime Minister on National Security and Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz and other senior officials were also present at the meeting in which broad contours of the LPA were approved.

In January 2014, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif constituted a 13-member steering committee, headed by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, with five federal ministers and seven secretaries of relevant departments, to suggest solution for the establishment of land ports.

Since then, the committee held three meetings which led to the establishment of the LPA on Wednesday. Under the plan, three dry ports will be set up at Torkham, Chaman and Wagha border points to facilitate trade.

The LPA would oversee construction, management and maintenance of the integrated border crossing points and future extension.

The LPA would act as a common platform for all regulatory agencies, including customs, immigration, terminal operator, security, quarantine, banks, shipping agencies, freight forwarders etc and the concept would be based on various models of administration followed in countries, like Singapore, India and Bangladesh.

The LPA should be self-sustaining entity, with maximum operational and financial autonomy.

The successful implementation of the project will make Pakistan third country in South Asia after Bangladesh and India, having dedicated land ports for handling goods and passenger traffics at borders. The establishment of land ports was part of the Strategic Trade Policy Framework (2012-15) announced in December 2012.

On Wednesday, FBR Chairman Tariq Bajwa gave a detailed presentation to the steering committee about the ITTMS project which aims to make Pakistan a regional hub for transit trade.

A number of measures are being taken to channelise cross-border trade activities under this project for which the proposed LPA would play role of a facilitator and regulator.

During the meeting, it was decided that the LPA would be established through an executive order and its legal status would be confirmed later through an Act of Parliament. The land acquisition for the LPA at Torkham on the basis of 99-year renewable lease was already being undertaken.

Mr Bajwa briefed the meeting that ITTMS project had been included in FBR’s PSDP for fiscal year 2014-15.

The FBR presented the PC-I in August, 2014 to the Planning Commission. Pre-CDWP meetings were also held in October, 2014.

Based on the recommendations of the Planning Division, revised PC-1 has also been submitted. Technical Evaluation and Project Appraisal is ready and the FBR has designated focal persons on-site, to liaise with local administrations at Torkham, Chaman and Wahga.

Furthermore FBR, entrusted with the project has conveyed concurrence to Country Operation Business Plan (COBP), project financing facility to ADB, through Economic Affairs Division.

The ADB has committed $204 million for ITTMS project, primarily through its own resources, or by including some other development partner.

ADB Country Director Werner Leipach also addressed the meeting, giving an overview of the ADB’s financing plan for the project.

The ADB has mobilised its “Due Diligence team” for conducting socio-economic and environmental surveys for the project sites.

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said the project carried great significance to transform Pakistan into a regional trade hub and its early implementation should be a priority for all the departments and organisations engaged in it.

He asked the Economic Affairs Division to coordinate with the ADB to firm up details about its funding. He emphasised project implementation should be initiated by May this year.

_Published in Dawn, February 19th, 2015_

*30 milk collection centres to be set up in South Punjab


ISLAMABAD *- Australian High Commissioner Peter Heyward on Tuesday opened a Shakarganj milk collection centre designed to expand milk collection and extension services in South Punjab. According to a press release issued by the Australian High Commission, the opening marked the start of a second phase in the partnership between Shakarganj and the Market Development Facility, which is funded by Australian Aid. CEO of Shakarganj Food Products Limited, Anjum Saleem also attended the ceremony. 
On opening the centre, High Commissioner Heyward acknowledged that while Pakistan is the fifth largest milk producer in the world, many small hold dairy farmers lack access to formal markets. "Unfortunately, the informal market does not allow farmers to earn a premium price for their milk," he said. "This constrains farmers' ability to invest in their businesses and increase levels of milk production."
The Market Development Facility is partnering with businesses like Shakarganj to stimulate investment, business innovation and regulatory reform that benefits poor people working in Pakistan's dairy, meat, leather and horticulture industries.
Under the partnership with Shakarganj, 30 milk collection centres will be established in South Punjab, creating access to the formal milk market for small hold farmers from around 90 villages. Extension services provided through the initiative will give farmers advice on animal health, husbandry, and how to make their dairy businesses more profitable. "I hope this Australian assistance helps farmers to improve productivity which will lead to higher incomes and more incentives and capacity to re-invest in your businesses," High Commissioner Heywardtold the farmers present.
Australia is providing AU$9.2 million to the Market Development Facility until 2017.So far, the Market Development Facility has agreements with eight businesses. It aims to work with 40 businesses by 2017.

*Exports to EU up $1.16b since GSP+


ISLAMABAD*
Pakistan’s exports to the European Union have increased by $1.16 billion during the first eleven months since the implementation of GSP Plus on 1st January 2014, said the Minister for Commerce in his meeting with a delegation of Members of European Parliament led by Ms. Jean Lambert. 
The two sides agreed to take trade cooperation between Pakistan and EU beyond GSP Plus and explore new avenues of cooperation in trade facilitation and trade enhancement. 
The Minister proposed to establish joint ventures, which would help the people of Pakistan and EU to establish mutually beneficial economic relations by exploiting the strengths of two sides.
The Minister informed the delegation that GSP Plus status has positive effect on the industrial sector of Pakistan. 
The trickle-down effects of the trade incentives are reaching the lowest tiers of workers that will effectively result in youth and women empowerment in the country, the Minister said. He was of the view that since the implementation of GSP Plus, the EU was noticed positively in Pakistan for its support in facilitating exports.
The Ministry of Commerce will devise new strategy for effective commercial diplomacy to boost Pakistan’s export. Trade Development Authority of Pakistan will hold AaliShan Pakistan Exhibition in different cities of Europe to project and promote emerging brands of Pakistan.
Treaty Implementation Cell is established in the Prime Minister Office to oversee the implementation of the UN Conventions on human rights in all the constituent units of Pakistan. The Cell conducted its meetings frequently to bring uniformity in the human rights laws in the country.
The delegation appreciated the efforts of Dastgir in bringing the EU and Pakistan closer through commercial and trade diplomacy.
They reiterated their resolve to support Pakistan to effectively face all the challenges that the country is confronted with. Ambassador of EU in Pakistan Lars-Gunnar Wigemark and their Political and Trade Consular in Pakistan also attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Town Karachi
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Town Karachi*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Road to thar coal U/C*_















*Lahore-Sialkot Motorway Feasibility Study*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad_Rawalpindi Metro Bus
Jinnah avenue.













Peshawar Morr Underpass.*

http://s1348..com/user/tabebnoor1/media/Mobile Uploads/FB_IMG_1424382770967_zpsah3hoyq4.jpg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/t...ads/FB_IMG_1424382787591_zps47lnz8bz.jpg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/t...ads/FB_IMG_1424382812493_zpsyyexmisr.jpg.html

_*9th Avenue*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Completed*_






_*
Billion tree tsunami will be officially launched this month*_
















_*Electricity Project in KPK *_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*GC University New Campus (Work in Progress)*_











_*Sufi Barkat Ali Underpass & Flyover Project at Jhall Chowk*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ch. Abid Sher Innaugurating 132 KV grid station at Sukkur. Total 20626 consumers would be benefitted.It would also decrease losses from 2.08% to 0.46% which would save 18.7 millions per annum. Five more grid stations would be established and upgraded in the area of SEPCO.*


















_*LAHORE: Controlled-access six-lane Lahore Ring Road [40 km (operational) + 45 km (planned)] *_






_*Iqbal Stadium-(Cricket Ground) Faisalabad*_
_*






*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

better to build new houses for the 'کچی آبادی' rather than building tight and curving underpasses.
I don't really know, what politicians think!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> better to build new houses for the 'کچی آبادی' rather than building tight and curving underpasses.
> I don't really know, what politicians think!



This is For Metro Bus Not for general Traffic


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> Ch. Abid Sher Innaugurating 132 KV grid station at Sukkur. Total 20626 consumers would be benefitted.It would also decrease losses from 2.08% to 0.46% which would save 18.7 millions per annum.



So it means, it is upgrade of some old grid station.
Losses in percentage of what value? 18.7 million is not a big amount and its the projected amount at full capacity for 24 hours. Which is not the case.
If i make audit, i will uncover corruption and ineptness at every inch of this site.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

OTTOMAN said:


> So it means, it is upgrade of some old grid station.
> Losses in percentage of what value? 18.7 million is not a big amount and its the projected amount at full capacity for 24 hours. Which is not the case.
> If i make audit, i will uncover corruption and ineptness at every inch of this site.



Go for the Audit don't waste your time here on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Muhammad Omar said:


> Go for the Audit don't waste your time here on PDF



This guy is an incorrigible moron.


----------



## Edevelop

* New Islamabad Airport*

*
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

Pls. don't get me wrong, may I enquire how above mega projects get funded. Taxes?

Oh, remittances ... what is the Pak govt.'s budget main fund source, really curious that's all.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Sustainable Development of Walled City Lahore*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Sustainable Development of Walled City Lahore*_


























*Gohar towers Gulshan Karachi*






*Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*DHA PHASE 8 The Place Cinema*_





















_*According to the news a Children Hospital will be constructed near Rawat with Rs.950 million. A request has been submitted to Pak Railway and Pakistan Broadcasting Corporation to acquire land of 158 kanals*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Sher

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I wonder what will they teach in this university....


(01) Extortion Magemnent (02) Advanced Boree Business Ethics (03) The power of bhataa (04) Terrorism and politics (05) Eliminating competitors through murder. There are many other subjects that can be added like (06) Torture (07) Corruption (09) Monetary markets & money laundering. Etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

Pak_Sher said:


> (01) Extortion Magemnent (02) Advanced Boree Business Ethics (03) The power of bhataa (04) Terrorism and politics (05) Eliminating competitors through murder. There are many other subjects that can be added like (06) Torture (07) Corruption (09) Monetary markets & money laundering. Etc..


telephonic world wide speeching skills.crocodile tears therapy.the list is endless

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patentneer

Hehe ... After 50 yrs. of military dictatorships, where do you still get your amazing sense of humour?

If military danda and gun barrel rule despite, left you all with such a wicked sense of humour and tolerance; then Mullahs must be the only green, straight and dry ones left. Boring.

Bo wider ppl. support the faujj. Clean up the faujj then and all will be back to normal.

The real problem must be that the faujj bi to surf dande aur barrel se maanti hogee. Sad.

Conclusion :

Everyday Pak. maybe boring and sad but that's no bad thing.


----------



## patentneer

patentneer said:


> Pls. don't get me wrong, may I enquire how above mega projects get funded. Taxes?
> 
> Oh, remittances ... what is the Pak govt.'s budget main fund source, really curious that's all.



^^^

Anybody?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad-Multan Motorway (M-4)*











*New Multan Airport*

*







*

*PIA Training Centre in Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:

Sustainable Development of Walled City*

*





New PU Link Road *






*Bicycle Lane on far Left*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi:*

*e-Khidmat Center






















Sprint Shopping Mall under construction on Kashmir Road, Saddar *





*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Green, Clean Project in Peshawar*

















*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*





Jhimpir wind project












*

*PEC solar project by JICA aid
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waleed3601

patentneer said:


> Pls. don't get me wrong, may I enquire how above mega projects get funded. Taxes?
> 
> Oh, remittances ... what is the Pak govt.'s budget main fund source, really curious that's all.


Taxes obviously.
2nd is probably loans.
3rd is gifts from China


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway*

*















*

*Pak-China Economic Corridor
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Railway crossing overhead bridge at Habibabad Pattoke*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Nair

patentneer said:


> Hehe ... After 50 yrs. of military dictatorships, where do you still get your amazing sense of humour?
> 
> If military danda and gun barrel rule despite, left you all with such a wicked sense of humour and tolerance; then Mullahs must be the only green, straight and dry ones left. Boring.
> 
> Bo wider ppl. support the faujj. Clean up the faujj then and all will be back to normal.
> 
> The real problem must be that the faujj bi to surf dande aur barrel se maanti hogee. Sad.
> 
> Conclusion :
> 
> Everyday Pak. maybe boring and sad but that's no bad thing.



Not to boring, let them watch the video of bike ride


----------



## Mr.Nair

I like to know if royal enfield, one of the oldest and best bike in the world is available in Pakistan as india exporting the bike to 40 countries as well.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Mr.Nair said:


> I like to know if royal enfield, one of the oldest and best bike in the world is available in Pakistan as india exporting the bike to 40 countries as well.




No it's not, sadly. I know a lot of Pakistanis who'd love to buy one if they could. I wish trade between the two countries would open up so that the overall quality of life would improve.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Bombaywalla said:


> No it's not, sadly. I know a lot of Pakistanis who'd love to buy one if they could. I wish trade between the two countries would open up so that the overall quality of life would improve.



I know in India you can find lot of enfield bullet lovers as even heard that riding a bullet is some thing special and proud about it and more comfort than riding a car especially distant drive.I never ride a bullet, but like to go for one in future.


----------



## coffee_cup

@Mr.Nair + other indian members: Can you take the indian stuff to the respective indian boards on this forum please? If someone would be interested to know about what is going on in india, he/she would visit those to find out.

So please leave this post alone and kindly do not troll here. For that we have more than enough other places on this forum.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zibago

Bombaywalla said:


> No it's not, sadly. I know a lot of Pakistanis who'd love to buy one if they could. I wish trade between the two countries would open up so that the overall quality of life would improve.


 Yamaha Releases New TV Advertisement Marking Its Arrival In Pakistan - PakWheels Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

coffee_cup said:


> @Mr.Nair + other indian members: Can you take the indian stuff to the respective indian boards on this forum please? If someone would be interested to know about what is going on in india, he/she would visit those to find out.
> 
> So please leave this post alone and kindly do not troll here. For that we have more than enough other places on this forum.
> 
> Thanks.



The Indians in question have yet to attain puberty. Your words fall on deaf ears.


----------



## SHAMK9

Packages Mall, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport Finally Opens*

Credit: Shujaat Azeem

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

Maulana Shaukat Ali Road



















7 Signal Free Projects

Credits omi92 ssc






Credits: thoku ssc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Bus*

*





Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus u/c
*
Metro Command Control Center + Parking Plaza + U-Turn

*







*

Station

Credits: greencap ssc 
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karakoram Highway*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## l'ingénieur

all these development will mostly benefit the rich
hardly anything is being done by the government to educate and train the poor for a better standard of living

its a shame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*U/C Punjab Institute of Cardiology (PIC) Emergency Block in Lahore*


















*U/C Children's Hospital in Faisalabad*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

patentneer said:


> ^^^
> 
> Anybody?



by printing fake Indian currency



Mr.Nair said:


> I know in India you can find lot of enfield bullet lovers as even heard that riding a bullet is some thing special and proud about it and more comfort than riding a car especially distant drive.I never ride a bullet, but like to go for one in future.



never even heard of this motor cycle but again I am not a motor cycle enthusiast. Only motor cycle that owner take pride of is Harley


----------



## Mr.Nair

xyxmt said:


> by printing fake Indian currency
> 
> 
> 
> never even heard of this motor cycle but again I am not a motor cycle enthusiast. Only motor cycle that owner take pride of is Harley



Claims for HD only pride from a non motor cycle enthusiast !

RE outshines HD in sales

India's Vintage Royal Enfield Overtakes Harley-Davidson In Motorcycle Sales - Forbes


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pak-China Corridor: 10,400 MW Electricity Grid Station*





Federal Minister for Commerce Engr. Khurram Dastgir said here on Wednesday that 10,400Megawatts of electricity would be added to the national grid by 2017. “The financial closure of various power projects is going to be made by the end of March, 2015 and 10,400MW of electricity will be inducted into national gird in the beginning of 2017,” he added.

The minister was talking to media persons during his visit to the office of Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industries (FPCCI). He said that the top-most priority of the government is to attract both foreign and local investment in the country by restoring peaceful environment and ensuring adequate energy supply.

“The menace of terrorism from the country will be eradicated within two years as the whole nation is on the same page,” the minister said, adding that the energy crisis will be reduced considerably with the import of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) by the end of next month.

Talking about the 9th Expo Pakistan which will commence on February 26 at the Karachi Expo Centre, he said that around 1,000 traders and businessmen from 70 different countries have confirmed their participation in this mega event. He said that the four-day export-oriented fair will, on the one hand, help in enhancing image of the country and, on the other, contribute handsome revenue to the national exchequer, besides the event would also promote the sense of self-reliance among the local business community.

Commenting on GSP Plus status, he said that the country’s export to European Union (EU) from January-November 2014 had increased by $1.16 billion as compared to the same period during the previous financial year. Replying to a question about Indo-Pak trade relations, the minister said that both Pakistan and India will not be able to enjoy trade benefits as long as bilateral diplomatic ties between the two countries were not improved.

He was, however, optimistic that Indian Foreign Secretary’s forthcoming visit to Pakistan will help in resolving mutual trade issues. The FPCCI president, Muhammad Idrees and the Chief Executive Officer of Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP), S M Munir, were present on the occasion.

Later, businessmen and traders highlighted their issues and put forth a number off suggestions at a meeting held between the minister and the FPCCI members. The FPCCI chief on this occasion demanded of the government to take private sector on board while making FTA/PTAs. He also urged the ministry of commerce to prepare feasibility report with regard to establishing warehouses and bonded carrier facilities for Central Asian Countries, besides dry ports should be set up along with border areas of Afghanistan, Iran and India.

The FPCCI chief also demanded that `fake’ associations should be banned, plants and machinery for export-oriented agro-based industry should be exempted from duty and knowledge-based economy should be promoted by organising seminars and workshops.

*PUNJAB: Olive plantation at the Barani Agricultural Research Institute (BARI), Chakwal. Pakistan's Potohar Plateau in Punjab is highly suitable for olive cultivation*
*







*

*Once again, the route map of the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor showing multiple routes through ALL provinces. We request political parties not to do politics on this vital project of national importance as it will benefit all of Pakistan, including all its provinces*
*



*

*Multinationals repatriate $859.6m in July-January*





Pakistan allows 100% foreign ownership of businesses and unrestricted repatriation of profits to encourage investment in the country. The repatriation of profits can be in the form of either dividends or liquidation of foreign holding.

*Total repatriation of profits on foreign investments amounted to $859.6 million in the first seven months of 2014-15, according to data released by the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) on Thursday.*

The repatriation of profits from companies operating in Pakistan to their stakeholders based in foreign countries increased 41.5% in July-January on a year-on-year basis, as they amounted to $607.4 million in the same period of preceding fiscal year.

Pakistan allows 100% foreign ownership of businesses and unrestricted repatriation of profits to encourage investment in the country. The repatriation of profits can be in the form of either dividends or liquidation of foreign holding.

In January alone, repatriations on foreign investment amounted to $68.8 million.






In 2013-14, profit repatriation amounted to $1.2 billion, up 12.6% from the repatriation of a little over $1 billion recorded in 2012-13. Pakistan received direct investment from sources based in foreign countries amounting to $545.4 million in the first seven months of 2014-15. This equals 63.4% of the funds that foreign companies repatriated as profits/dividends over the same period.

Net foreign direct investment (FDI) in January remained $16.3 million, which is 23.7% of the profit repatriation during the same month.

Net FDI in 2013-14 was $1.6 billion, which is $0.4 billion less than the profit repatriation recorded in the same year.

A major portion of total repatriation recorded in July-January came from the payment of profit on FDI as opposed to foreign portfolio investment (FPI). Out of the total repatriation of $859.6 million, profits on FDI constituted about 82.2%, or $706.9 million, during the first seven months of the current fiscal year.

Financial businesses repatriated the largest amount to their stakeholders in foreign countries in July-January. With the payment of $160.3 million profits, the year-on-year change in the repatriated amount for financial businesses was almost flat.

The repatriated profits of the telecommunication sector were $158.2 million, up more than seven times compared with the similar period of the preceding fiscal year. Repatriations from the oil and gas exploration sector were $74.9 million, up 27.3% from the comparable period of 2013-14, when they totalled $58.8 million.

The thermal sector’s share in the repatriated profits in July-January was $70.8 million, down 21.5% from the corresponding figure in the comparable period of 2013-14.

Other sectors that recorded relatively substantial repatriations were food ($70.3 million), petroleum refining ($53.8 million) and cement ($44.7 million)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

Mr.Nair said:


> Claims for HD only pride from a non motor cycle enthusiast !
> 
> RE outshines HD in sales
> 
> India's Vintage Royal Enfield Overtakes Harley-Davidson In Motorcycle Sales - Forbes



CD-70 outshines Harley in sales!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

xyxmt said:


> CD-70 outshines Harley in sales!



The global sales of Royal Enfield was 3 lakhs against 2.68 lakhs of HD in 2014.It is exported to countries including US


----------



## Edevelop

*2,32,000 poor people to be given assistance in Balochistan under BISP*

Chairperson Benazir Income Support Programme (BISP) met separately Balochistan Governor Muhammad Khan Achakzai and Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch in Quetta on Monday.

She briefed the two leaders on BISP's projects to give relief to deserving poor people.

She said that two hundred and thirty-two thousand poor people would be given assistance under Benazir Income Support Programme in Balochistan.

Radio Pakistan

*Rs600m released for Medical College Bahawalnagar*

The Punjab government has released six hundred million rupees for the establishment of a medical college in Bahawalnagar.

In an interview Commissioner Bahawalpur Division, Saqib Zafar said two hundred million rupees would be released to complete construction work of the Bahawal Victoria Hospital’s kidney transplant and dialysis unit in Bahawalpur.

He further stated that the provincial working development party has also approved the release of one hundred million rupees for the completion of cardiology and cardiac surgery block at the BVH and the funds would be spent on the purchase of machinery.

Radio Pakistan

*Punjab to set up LNG power plant at Sheikhupura*

The Punjab government has decided to set up 1000 MW Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) power plant near Sheikhupura.

Chairing a meeting in Lahore, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said the federal cabinet has approved setting up of LNG-based power projects at three different places in Punjab. These plants will generate a total of 3600 megawatt electricity.

Shahbaz Sharif said the Prime Minister will soon inaugurate 100-MW power project at Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur, which has been completed in a record period of six months.

Radio Pakistan


*Rs 8 bln allocated for development projects in Attock*

State Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Sheikh Aftab Ahmad has said that Punjab government has allocated more than eight billion rupees for different development projects in district.

He said this during his visit to under construction 2.6 km long road from Session Chowk to Polytechnic College Attock.

He said the 34 percent construction work of the above road has been completed and its remaining work will be completed soon.

Radio Pakistan


*Govt to set up satellite stations of forensic labs in Punjab: Shahbaz*

The Punjab government has decided to set up satellite stations of forensic laboratories in nine divisions to curb crimes.

The decision to this effect was taken at a high level meeting chaired by Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif in Lahore on Friday.

During the meeting which he was briefed in the project of the establishment of the criminal justice education and research development institute.

He said that the utilization of modern and sophisticated technology plays an important role in providing justice to the victims.

The Chief Minister said establishment of this institute has tremendous importance in the context of the current prevailing situation in the country and it would go a long way in uprooting crimes and terrorism.

Radio Pakistan


*E-Learn program: Schools in Punjab to have tablets for replacing books*





54 thousands schools in Punjab will be equipped with SIM based tablets and smart devices in order to replace dozens of books and heavy schools bags.

In order to elevate the level of education in the province and as a part of Punjab government’s efforts to digitize the schools and education system, under E-Learn program, it has decided to upgrade the learning process by adopting the model which is in practice in other developed countries.

In the first phase of E-Learn that is scheduled to be completed in the existing financial year, 20,000 schools will be provided with latest tablets with digitized content inside them.

Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) while acting as the technology partner in the E-Learn program has converted the curriculum of grade 6 to grade 10 into digital format.

A PITB official while highlighting the cost effectiveness of the E-Learn project told More Magazine, “This is highly innovative initiative of government of Punjab in which least number of resources were used in order to save cost of millions”.

Under the supervision of able professionals, the entire digitization of text books took place within the premises of PITB.

According to details, the only cost PITB incurred was the acquisition of computer machines for rendering the graphical tasks.

The Program Manager at PITB, Kashif Farooq explained that, “in association with education department the team at PITB literally had to re-write all the curriculum and in the process we were able to find out and rectify over 15000 errors in the text books”.

Although, the mistakes have been corrected in the digital format but these will be reflected in respective print editions in the coming year.






The entire data will reside on a central server that will serve as central repository from where students and teachers will be able to access or download their desired content on their devices.

For giving the offline access to this digital content, Punjab government is also providing the same to the schools where it created computer labs. Some 4,280 labs were created in the province back in 2009 having 16 terminal in each facility.

In order to deal with new challenges, PITB has trained some 50,000 teachers across the province who will be provided with special tablets integrated with a built-in projector for communicating with entire class more efficiently.






This tablet will be able to create a display of 50 inches on wall or any other surface with the help of projector from a distance of 6 feet.

For distributing this huge number of tablets, government is yet to bring on board an able vendor that could provide a customized solution.

According to reports, Punjab government is in talks with several vendors and tablet manufacturers in this regard for making the tablets that are water proof as well as jerk resistant so they don’t get damaged easily during the use.

It is interesting to note that after digitization of curriculum, several private schools have also started on the foot steps of the government. School chains like City Schools, LACAS and Beacon House have also started to offer smart teaching techniques using the tablet technology.

“Few private schools have also adopted the same model but they are doing it on smaller scale. Few of them have signed MoU with us for providing them the digitized content that we have already created”, Farooq highlighted further.

The E-Learn project was conceived after the success of Laptop Distribution project among the students that Punjab Government has been running for last 3 years. When PML(N) government came into power, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announced a country wide laptop distribution scheme in September 2013 that was also followed by a similar schemein KPK later.

Punjab government has also planned to award tablets to classes above grade 10 in a later phase.

E-Learn program: Schools in Punjab to have tablets for replacing books - More Magazine


*Punjab to build new city in Salt Range*

LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has approved building a new city and a special economic zone in Salt Range near the Motorway.

The decision was taken in a high-level meeting chaired by the chief minister on Monday. Addressing the meeting, Shahbaz said the proposed project will prove to be a milestone in promotion of industrial, job opportunities, economic and trade activities in the province.

He directed for immediate steps be taken for practical implementation of the project, adding that services of prominent international consultants should be acquired and necessary work be initiated immediately.
Planning & Development chairman, Provincial Minister for Industry Chaudhary Muhammad Shafiq, and Minister for Housing Tanvir Aslam Malik, among other officers, were present at the meeting.


*Construction work on Attock-Mianwali bridge begins*

The construction of Attock-Mianwali bridge has been started at a cost of one billion rupees.

Member National Assembly of PML-N Malik Aetbar Khan said after the completion of this bridge a new era of development will start in this region.

He said at present to reach Mianwali, the residents of Attock district specially those belonging to tehsil Jand have to cover a distance of 227 km to reach Mianwali. After the completion of this bridge this distance will be reduced to just 63 km.

At present only train service is available between Attock and Mianwali.

Radio Pakistan


*Irrigation Project in FATA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan-China Corridor: Budget on Road Network on border*




NDA government has in its infrastructure development initiatives focused on connecting with all weather roads along borders with nearly 100 per cent increase in allocation for construction of roads along Sino-India and Indo-Pak boundaries.

Keeping in mind the facilitation of troops along the 4,056-km Sino-India border stretching from ‘Karakoram point’ of Ladakh region in Jammu and Kashmir to ‘Fish Tail’ in Arunachal Pradesh, the Government has earmarked Rs 300 crore in 2015-16 budget, a figure which is almost double of allocation during the last fiscal when it stood at Rs 156.47 crore.

The Government has increased the budgetary provision of construction of roads along the 1,751-km border from Rs 50 lakh in the revised budget of the last fiscal to Rs 300 crore in 2015-16.

The government had made a Rs 500-crore proposal in the last budget

A near 100 per cent increase has also been earmarked for construction of roads along the 3,323 Km Indo-Pak border which stretches from Jammu and Kashmir to Gujarat.

This money will also be used for constructions of observation posts, installation of flood lighting and induction of high-tech surveillance along the border.

The Government had earmarked Rs 300 crore in the last budget but could utilise only half of it. The revised budget in last fiscal was Rs 165.22 crore whereas the amount earmarked for this year is Rs 320 crore.

Roads along the Indo-Bhutan’s 699 Kms will also be getting attention in this year’s budget with Government earmarking Rs 50 crore for it. In the last fiscal, the Government had spent a mere Rs one lakh on the roads along this border.

Rs 20 crore have been earmarked for construction of roads and other infrastructure along the 1,643 Kms long Indo-Myanmar border. In the last fiscal Rs 11.12 crore were spent on this.


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

xyxmt said:


> CD-70 outshines Harley in sales!



How do you explain that to an Indian teenager with Hindutva tendencies?



Mr.Nair said:


> The global sales of Royal Enfield was 3 lakhs against 2.68 lakhs of HD in 2014.It is exported to countries including US



Give it a rest. Or as I would have put it 20 years ago, "We don't care".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> How do you explain that to an Indian teenager with Hindutva tendencies?
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a rest. Or as I would have put it 20 years ago, "We don't care".



Lol forget Royal enfield, even multinational company Jaguar is owned by TATA






India is one of the fastest and biggest automotive market in the world.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*ECNEC meeting: Govt approves funding for Diamer-Bhasha dam


ISLAMABAD: 
After months of foot-dragging and delays, the federal government on Monday finally approved Rs101 billion for land acquisition for the construction of Diamer-Bhasha dam as well as the rehabilitation of people who would be displaced, clearing one of the biggest hurdles to completing the $14 billion, 4,500-megawatt hydroelectric power plant, the largest infrastructure project in Pakistan since the construction of the Tarbela dam in 1974.*

Headed by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) – the country’s highest authority for development spending approval – cleared the Water and Power Ministry’s funding request for the project, despite having termed this level of cost to be “exorbitant” in its October meeting.







The funding approval for the project will likely address the concerns of the local population. A total of 32 villages with a collective population of 25,000 people will be affected due to the construction of the dam. Many among the local population were demanding high rates of compensation in order to move from their land, to which the government agreed, clearing the way for 4,500 megawatt hydroelectric power generation project to proceed.

Of the Rs101 billion, Rs49.8 billion has been sanctioned for land acquisition and compensation. Another Rs24 billion will be spent on the construction of three model villages, and Rs8.7 billion on social safeguards for the affected people, and Rs634 million for environmental protection.

The government’s dithering and poor management on the project have caused the costs for the dam to skyrocket. The land purchase and rehabilitation component of the project was originally approved by ECNEC on November 6, 2008, at a projected cost of Rs60 billion. However, the government had not secured the consent of the local population at the prices then offered, leading to delays that raised the overall cost of this phase of the project by 67%.






*The government has recently reassessed the construction cost of Diamer Basha dam at $14 billion. It is seeking $5 billion from international lenders for the construction of the dam over a period of eight years.*Pakistan has been seeking to construct the Diamer Basha dam for a long time but has continued to face reticence from international lenders in financing the project.

*The approval of the project will help address the concerns of the Asian Development Bank – the country’s single largest foreign lender. The ADB had initially indicated giving over $4 billion for the project but later on backtracked from its commitment.* The World Bank has already declined to invest in the project, saying it was located in a disputed territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahria Town in Lahore*

















*





Serena Hotel in Lahore*










*Lahore Ring Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* Dolmen City Towers in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## l'ingénieur

whats the point of spending money on poor people money/health care
is is treatment or poverty not a cure
yes theyl have money for a week or have access to healthcare for a few times but they will be back to being poor again and stay poor

save and spend on free education for children and technical training for adults nation wide


----------



## PakCan

Health care should be available to all citizens regardless of their wealth. If you want a healthy work force, health care is a must. Pakistan needs to invest in all areas as they all are important and needed for the growth of the economy. If a child is not healthy, he/she will be unable to attend free school. A lot of Pakistani do not have access to basic health care which leads to many unable to work even if the illness is very curable. 

Just my 2 cents.. Why are shopping malls and housing scheme in infrastructure & development thread? Shouldn't this thread be about infrastructure? Roads, bridges, public transportation and etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=970222859656310


























*New Taxiway-near completion at Old Islamabad Airport.* (Will save fuel of airlines worth Rs 1 billion/annum)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Renovaton of Old Islamabad Airport Terminal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Audiovisual Learning Park in Narowal is u/c*

Chinese Ambassador is a special guest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Mr.Nair said:


> Lol forget Royal enfield, even multinational company Jaguar is owned by TATA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is one of the fastest and biggest automotive market in the world.



God damn it... are there no regulations for bhartis?


----------



## SHAMK9

l'ingénieur said:


> whats the point of spending money on poor people money/health care
> is is treatment or poverty not a cure
> yes theyl have money for a week or have access to healthcare for a few times but they will be back to being poor again and stay poor
> 
> save and spend on free education for children and technical training for adults nation wide


80% of projects you see here are being built by public sector and public sector will invest where they see profit. Stop ranting about it again and again, infrastructure is important too.


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi's Bahria Icon Tower in the background is u/c*






*A new Sports Complex in Thatta is now open*










*A historical site in Dera Ismail Khan got renovated*

before






after

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi:

UBL Tower*

Credit: Zian Rehmani 81 ssc


















*The Arkadians *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Mirpur Khas Khipro Airstrip near Tando Adam*

*





New GCU Campus in Faisalabad*

*





M-3 Toll Plaza in Faisalabad




*

*
A link road constructed in Chitral *

*









150 TPH Biomass Fired Power Boiler Civil Work in Kasur*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

*































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Trial run of Metro Buses*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=405536969621931

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

PITB Working on Police Reform Initiative

" In order to promote transparency, efficiency and better public service delivery, training session for website development of RPOs/DPOs was conducted today. In this session, representative of respective departments received the training on a secure CMS platform to upload and manage their content"







Punjab Information Technology Board had initiated an intriguing project, Program Monitoring and Implementation Unit (PMIU) last year collaboration with the School Education Department (SED) to ensure reformations in the education sector by using technology.






By now, this project has started to reveal its fruitful consequences since, during the month of February 2015, around 41 thousand schools of 36 districts of Punjab have been monitored using this technology by the Monitoring and Evaluation Assistances (MEA’s) hired by School Education Department Punjab.

Previously, MEA’s who went to monitor schools, used to fill the forms regarding the prevalent situations of those institutions but now they use technological tools provided by PITB for Smart Monitoring of Schools. One of the monitoring tools provided to them is basically a mobile application based on the GPS tagged picture which ensures that the collected data is credible.

Additionally, with this Smart Monitoring, the manual way to collect information has been replaced with a advanced one, resulting in fewer errors and more productivity.

By monitoring the schools routinely and gathering the real-time statistics, the most basic requirements of getting educations including teacher and student attendance, school facilities like electricity and drinking water etc. can be ensured that will ultimately result in improving indicators of literacy rate of the province.


M-3 Industrial City in Faisalabad






Wind Farms in Nooriabad







Lucky Cement Plant in Karachi






PIA launches flight from New Multan Airport to Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

cb4 said:


> *Karachi's Bahria Icon Tower in the background is u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A new Sports Complex in Thatta is now open*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A historical site in Dera Ismail Khan got renovated*
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after



name of historical site?


----------



## OTTOMAN

better title would be... from Ruins to Royals


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Well going on infrastructure development


----------



## ghazi52

Work in Progress at Bahria Town Karachi Apartments












Work in Progress at Bahria Town Karachi Trafalgar Square










.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*


----------



## Viper0011.

l'ingénieur said:


> *all these development will mostly benefit the rich
> hardly anything is being done by the government to educate and train the poor for a better standard of living
> its a shame*



You guys are never thankful for anything, are you? So there are so many rich people who'll fly to these airports, drive on these roads and take the metro bus.....???? No poor can afford the metro bus or drive on these nicely paved roads, or pay for a ticket to come to work in the UK or the US???
Common, every once in a while, you have to appreciate the work being done. The pictures on here, are impressive and they show a totally different Pakistan than what the Fox news shows. So you should appreciate the work being done by the elected people. There are countless projects which stood up, took roots and are almost done or are being completed. You should be proud of your country, not shiitting over it!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Musalman

cb4 said:


>


Based on today's priority these projects should be delayed as against other road, health and educational projects


----------



## Op_1216

Viper0011. said:


> You guys are never thankful for anything, are you? So there are so many rich people who'll fly to these airports, drive on these roads and take the metro bus.....???? No poor can afford the metro bus or drive on these nicely paved roads, or pay for a ticket to come to work in the UK or the US???
> Common, every once in a while, you have to appreciate the work being done. The pictures on here, are impressive and they show a totally different Pakistan than what the Fox news shows. So you should appreciate the work being done by the elected people. There are countless projects which stood up, took roots and are almost done or are being completed. You should be proud of your country, not shiitting over it!


You see here in Pakistan everyone is ready to criticize but not appreciate anything good. In last 5 years of PPP there was not a single project which they completed, atleast this time PML(N) is doing something. I think it's good for us to criticize for the sake of betterment but not just to satisfy our ego and just for the sake of criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Sheraton Hotel, Murree Road*























*Faisalabad:*

Underpass at Gatwala Chowk










Parking facilities constructed by FsPark






*Habib Construction's documentry on Lahore's Azadi Interchange *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Trial run of Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1058032050877949


----------



## Edevelop

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1006662982681523


----------



## Edevelop

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

ITU and PITB trainings are designed specifically to promote the vision of PITB for capacity building. The trainings are provided to the Government employees to enhance their understanding of IT products which can facilitate their day to day activities and boost their confidence to use IT; thus increasing their efficiency and productivity. The bureaucrats of various departments such as Foreign Office, Defense, Law Enforcement, Health, Education etc, from grade 18 to 20 are being trained at this platform.






PITB Working on Health Reforms Initiatives

To further strengthen the monitoring and evaluation of vaccinators in Punjab, PITB trained EDOs, DO(H)s and DDO(H)s from different districts of Punjab on the e-Vaccs application’s dashboard.. The objective of this activity is to further strengthen district level monitoring of different aspects of vaccinators’ performance.







Record of Punjab Police to get computerized soon..






60 Day-Care centers approved 

Women Development Department Punjab has approved 60 Day-Care centers for Punjab while funds for 33 centers have been provided to various departments under Punjab Women Empowerment Package 2012.

It was stated by Provincial Minister for Women Development Hameeda Waheeduddin in an interview in Lahore.

The department with an initial grant of 200 million rupees providing the day care centre facility to every department in the province affiliated with the governmental institutions while in the provincial capital four centers have been inaugurated.

She said that Punjab government has taken initiative to set up day care centers in all public sector institutions to facilitate the working women


ITU Complimenting PITB in Bringing Transparency in the Government

ODI is an online platform which contains government data that is freely and easily accessible to any Pakistani citizen. ODI is a World Bank funded initiative that has been developed to empower government agencies, community based organizations and the civil society by giving them free access to important information related to governance. The aim of this project is to promote transparency in governance and facilitate effective policy making.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus*_































_*Extension of Lahore Metro to Kala Shah Kaku
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Emporium Mall Lahore
*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Building Centre, Karachi

it's Phase 1 is completed & 2 is u/c*































*This project is under construction. Building Centre building located at Shara-e-Faisal is a mixed used development (MUD) project which includes retails and offices. The building is proposed to be constructed in 2 phases. In phase 01 one basement, ground floor and three (03) floors above ground will be constructed which generally includes retails only. In 2nd phase seven (07) office floors will be constructed. Also 6 parking floors will also be constructed in 2nd phase.


HVAC (Heating, Ventilation & Air-Conditioning) services will be provided in the following areas:

a) Cooling for all retails, corridors and office areas.
b) Ventilation system for mechanical and electrical plant rooms & car parking.
c) Ventilation & Exhaust system for Toilets & Kitchen areas.
d) Ventilation system for AHU room.
e) Stair well and Lift well pressurization.
f) Smoke management system*


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*U/C New Residential Projects.

King's ICon New U/C on Khalid Bin Waleed Road 20fl*






_*Green Two Apt. By Machyara Group. 20fl*_








*Apartment one *






*Saima Roshan towers*






_*Paradise tower Frere Town U/C*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DIAMOND RESIDENCY*

















_*The Place Karachi 
*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Work Started 
*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Food Street at Iqbal Stadium*






























_*150 TPH Biomass Fired Power Boiler Civil Work at BSPL- Kasur*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Record of Punjab Police to get computerized soon..*_







*Rs600m released for Medical College Bahawalnagar*
*
The Punjab government has released six hundred million rupees for the establishment of a medical college in Bahawalnagar.*

In an interview Commissioner Bahawalpur Division, Saqib Zafar said two hundred million rupees would be released to complete construction work of the Bahawal Victoria Hospital’s kidney transplant and dialysis unit in Bahawalpur.

He further stated that the provincial working development party has also approved the release of one hundred million rupees for the completion of cardiology and cardiac surgery block at the BVH and the funds would be spent on the purchase of machinery.


*Punjab to set up LNG power plant at Sheikhupura*
*
The Punjab government has decided to set up 1000 MW Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) power plant near Sheikhupura.*

Chairing a meeting in Lahore, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said the federal cabinet has approved setting up of LNG-based power projects at three different places in Punjab. These plants will generate a total of 3600 megawatt electricity.

Shahbaz Sharif said the Prime Minister will soon inaugurate 100-MW power project at Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur, which has been completed in a record period of six months.


_*Rs 8 bln allocated for development projects in Attock*_
_*
State Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Sheikh Aftab Ahmad has said that Punjab government has allocated more than eight billion rupees for different development projects in district.*_

He said this during his visit to under construction 2.6 km long road from Session Chowk to Polytechnic College Attock.

He said the 34 percent construction work of the above road has been completed and its remaining work will be completed soon.



*Govt to set up satellite stations of forensic labs in Punjab: Shahbaz*
*
The Punjab government has decided to set up satellite stations of forensic laboratories in nine divisions to curb crimes.*

The decision to this effect was taken at a high level meeting chaired by Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif in Lahore on Friday.

During the meeting which he was briefed in the project of the establishment of the criminal justice education and research development institute.

He said that the utilization of modern and sophisticated technology plays an important role in providing justice to the victims. 

The Chief Minister said establishment of this institute has tremendous importance in the context of the current prevailing situation in the country and it would go a long way in uprooting crimes and terrorism.



_*Construction work on Attock-Mianwali bridge begins*_

_*The construction of Attock-Mianwali bridge has been started at a cost of one billion rupees.*_

Member National Assembly of PML-N Malik Aetbar Khan said after the completion of this bridge a new era of development will start in this region.

He said at present to reach Mianwali, the residents of Attock district specially those belonging to tehsil Jand have to cover a distance of 227 km to reach Mianwali. After the completion of this bridge this distance will be reduced to just 63 km.

At present only train service is available between Attock and Mianwali.


*Punjab to build new city in Salt Range*







*LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has approved building a new city and a special economic zone in Salt Range near the Motorway.*

The decision was taken in a high-level meeting chaired by the chief minister on Monday. Addressing the meeting, Shahbaz said the proposed project will prove to be a milestone in promotion of industrial, job opportunities, economic and trade activities in the province.

He directed for immediate steps be taken for practical implementation of the project, adding that services of prominent international consultants should be acquired and necessary work be initiated immediately.
Planning & Development chairman, Provincial Minister for Industry Chaudhary Muhammad Shafiq, and Minister for Housing Tanvir Aslam Malik, among other officers, were present at the meeting.




_*First phase of reforms in motor vehicles system approved *_

_*Punjab government has approved first phase of reforms in motor vehicles system.*_

The approval was accorded at a meeting chaired by Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif in Lahore.

The meeting decided to change the payment system of token tax and introducing Dealers Vehicles Registration system for registration of new vehicles and motorcycles.

The Chief Minister said under DVR system, registration and number plate will be issued from dealer.

Shahbaz Sharif said with the change of token tax system, special stickers will be issued to vehicles on payment of token tax. He said ATM and online facility will be provided for payment of token tax.



*Development projects worth billions of rupees being completed in RYK*
*
In Rahim Yar Khan District, developmental projects worth billions of rupees are being completed.*

Federal Parliamentary Secretary for Ports and Shipping, Mian Imtiaz Ahmed talking to media said that new stadium with modern facilities and a big park will be constructed.

He said that twenty nine kilometer long new gas pipelines are being laid at a cost of thirty five billion rupees.

The number plate of vehicle will be changed with the change of ownership.

_*4 Skyscrapers will be build on Bilawal house Karachi by Bahria town.*_







*Downtown Tower Karachi U/C 21fl.

It is u/c at IICH Road Karachi*






*The Arkadians Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Dolmen City Twin Towers*_















_* Bakht Tower *_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*TPL interior done by Najmi Bilgrami.*
















IBEX office


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*GON PACCI; KARACHI*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*ORRERY Karachi
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Awesome projects


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*2 Underpasses + Flyover by Bahria in Karachi*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*PU Link Road Lahore*_










_*Pace Circle Lahore *
_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*CANAL ROAD Bahria Town Lahore*
*
Safari Villas*_





_*Trafalgar Square*_





*Europian Villas*





*Lahore Canal in Sector A*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*CANAL ROAD Bahria Town Lahore*_

_*Bahria Grand Hotel & Resort*_































_*Rose garden (Originally cricket stadium in Map) in Sector D*_










Sector C commercial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sector C commercial
*





*Morr Chowk @Main Boulevard sector B*





*Outside Malik Riaz house*









*

Canal Link road*





Alexandria/Meadows Sector B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Lahore Head Office
*










*The Square Sector B*





*Sector E*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*THE NOODLE HOUSE*_













__________________

_*New vehicles for Peshawar Traffic police *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*CORE Fitness*_


The idea behind CORE was to create a gym with international standards and bring a truly quality experience to Pakistan. With this vision the CORE story started off in 2011 when one of the founders, Sheema Sultan, opened a fitness studio offering group classes for women. In 2013 Sheema partnered up with Adnan Gandhi, who shared her vision of taking CORE forward and creating a health and wellness brand that represents a more soulful experience then just a gym.



*Situated on the 14th floor of the newly created Ocean Tower in Clifton,* the flagship fitness club has stunning views of Karachi. CORE is designed to be a fitness sanctuary, providing members with a truly unique fitness environment. It has coupled select training tools and lifestyle experiences required to maintain our vision of a strong and well-balanced experience.

CORE goal is to help it’s members to build a strong foundation and help him or her achieve their personal best. They not only inspire and motivate members to reach their goals but also to help them surpass their own expectations.

They want CORE to be more than just a gym. They want it to represent a whole fitness community and way of life. Their mission is to create an inspiring environment, which is also a fun and exciting place to work hard and sweat for that community.

So please step inside and experience a health club that is actively different from all the rest. You will be encouraged, inspired, and they promise you won’t want to leave!


*Key Features:*


* Cardiovascular machines
* Resistance training machines
* Free weights and benches
* Boxing ring and equipment
* Group fitness classes
* Health cafe
* Full lockers and showers facility
* Nutrition consultation
* Fitness assessment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Icon Karachi *_





















_*Mega G4 Corporate Office Tower
*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Cafe Flo, Clifton*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Steak Escape Karachi *_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Metro Bus Depot near Peshawar Morr Islamabad*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus 

*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus 
*








































*Just today NHA has invited bids for construction of M-4 Gojra-Shorkot Section.

This section is further divided into 2 packages.(They will work on both packages simultaneously)

1-(ICB-M4-IIA)Gojra – Jamani Section (31 Km) (Km 58+200 to Km 89+200)

2-(ICB-M4-IIB) Jamani – Shorkot Section (30 Km) (Km 89+200 to Km 119+200)

Last date to bid is 4 May,2015.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Multan Metro Bus
*_





_*Wallayat Complex in Bahria Town phase 7 in Rawalpindi*_


----------



## Bombaywalla

Sulman Badshah said:


> *Pakistan-China Corridor: Budget on Road Network on border*



It's funny how they've used a local road (Santacruz-Chembur Link Road) in Bombay city for visual representation of a border road in Pakistan.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Govt spending over Rs 50b for remolding of canals


The Punjab government is spending more than 50 billion rupees for remolding and expanding canals in the province.*_

This was stated by Provincial Parliamentary Secretary for Food Assadullah while talking to a delegation of farmers in Jalalpur Bhattian.

He said that six billion and seventy two million of rupees would be spent on reconstruction of Khanki Barrage near Wazirabad while five billion and sixty six million has been earmarked for remodeling of Lower Bari Doab canal in current fiscal year budget.



Bombaywalla said:


> It's funny how they've used a local road (Santacruz-Chembur Link Road) in Bombay city for visual representation of a border road in Pakistan.



Hehehe Don't worry we are not coping that... India also used Pics of Pakistan in there ads take your Navy for Example using JF-17 in the ads....


----------



## Bombaywalla

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hehehe Don't worry we are not coping that... India also used Pics of Pakistan in there ads take your Navy for Example using JF-17 in the ads....



Of course not. Why would I worry? I'm much better informed than all of you put together on matters like these, thank you very much.


----------



## SHAMK9

Bombaywalla said:


> I'm much better informed than all of you put together on matters like these


That's cute keyboard warrior, hope that helps you achieve better things in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

SHAMK9 said:


> hope that helps you achieve better things in life.



Well, as a matter of fact, it has. Anyway, that's really nice of you; thanks so much, man.


----------



## SHAMK9

Bombaywalla said:


> Well, as a matter of fact, it has. Anyway, that's really nice of you; thanks so much, man.


You're welcome  now lets get back on topic


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Shahdara-Kala Shahkaku Expressway *_






_*An image of Shahdara-Kala Shahkaku Expressway on LDA website*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Business Class Lounge*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi

Trafalgar Square at Night*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Trade and Commodities Centre in Bahria Town Karachi*


Bahria Town Karachi introduces ‘Karachi Trade and Commodities Centre‘, spread on 2000 Acres, Pakistan’s first Purpose Built.

For the first time in Pakistan, opportunity to conduct business in an insured and state-of-the-art modern facility where you will have peace of mind and security, world class infrastructure and uninterrupted supply of electricity because your betterment and prosperity is directly related to the success of growth of Karachi and Pakistan.

New and Improved Joria Market, Cloth Market, Medicine Market, Timber Market, Electronics Market, Super Market, and other Wholesale Markets. Ideal Location with 2km from Bahria Town Karachi on Karachi Superhighway, close to the planned Karachi Lahore Motorway (M9). Inspired from Dubai Trade Zones and China Commodity City (Yiwu)




*KTCC Salient Features:*

* *Off Dock Terminal* - To ensure success and to ease the import/export, facility for customs, clearing, and forwarding

* *Metro Bus* - Complete Transport System. Through public and private partnership, connecting the project to all major areas of the city

* *World-Class Security* - Complete gated zone, Foolproof Security System, CCTV Cameras, and all Modern Security Systems

* *International Exhibition Centre* - To showcase products to local and international buyers

* *Complete Emergency Services* - Fire Brigades and Ambulances

* *Warehouse and Storage* - Equipped with all modern facilities

* *Complete Insurance* - All Shops will be completely insured

* *Constructed Shops* - With Bahria Town build quality

* *Banks* - With facility of Lockers



*Benefits of Affiliation with Bahria Town Karachi*

This zone will be affiliated with Bahria Town Karachi where complete lifestyle facilities and services are being provided. Pakistan’s first 27 Hole PGA Standard Golf Course, International Standard Theme Park, Night Safari, Food Street, School, University, Hospital, Shopping Mall and Gold Class Cinema.

Possession of Bahria Town Karachi ahead of schedule in a record time of 8 months only is a testament Bahria Town’s promise to deliver.


*advertisement*






_*Recently built cardiology hospital named as Wazirabad Cardiology Hospital 2nd largest hospital of cardialogy after punjab cardiology hospital lahore*_






*Kinara Resort Wazirabad on the bank of Chanab*




__________________






*Akbar Resort chanab river Wazirabad*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi institute of Urology *_


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi and Islamabad:*

*World Trade Center*






*One Constitution Towers*










*Metro Bus Station in islamabad almost completed*



















*68 Metro Buses for Rawalpindi and Islamabad*


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad:*

*Paradise Valley Phase II*










*Development work of Citi Housing*










*Construction of Underpass at Gatwalla Chowk*






*New Lights installed in Food Street*






*Preparations of Bagh e Jinnah Garden*







*Tuftiles work on shoulder of Airport Link Road*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore:*

*Airport Expansion*






*PU Link Road and Bicycle Lane*






*Cladding Resumes on Kayre Hotel*






*Serena Hotel and Hyatt Pace Cirlce U/C*






*Ring Road*


----------



## Edevelop

*Aviation:*

*PIA's first ATR-72 in Toulouse, France for flight tests*











*PM launches Civil Aviation Policy*

*



*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday launched the Civil Aviation Policy 2015, saying said that the government is undertaking measures for multi-dimensional development of the country.

Addressing the ceremony, Prime Minister Sharif said the civil aviation industry plays an important role in economic growth but the sector remained neglected in the past and the present policy has come after 15 years.

The prime minister said this is one of the finest policies of civil aviation incorporating good features of modern policies. He described it as liberal, forward looking and progressive policy taking care of many problems, including those facing PIA.

He said PIA has to become a modern airlines and he has given directions to Finance Minister Ishaq Dar to provide it necessary finances and resources for the purpose. He, however, said PIA should make a distinction between bad and good people if it has to move forward.

Sharif said Pakistan needs new airports and modern facilities at the existing ones. He said Karachi airport is presently meeting our requirements but there is need for expansion of Lahore airport. He pointed out that Lahore airport becomes congested if three flights land simultaneously. With this in view, he has given directions for its expansion on both sides. The airport will have a separate terminal for domestic passengers.

The prime minister said the present government inherited numerous challenges, including reviving the economy. Economic indicators are getting better and he was giving more attention to resolve the energy crisis, he added.

Sharif said he never gave any deadline for addressing the issue but in view of projects being undertaken by the government the menace of load shedding would be over by the end of its tenure.

He referred to 3,600 MW to be produced through LNG, 1,000 MW from Neelum Jhelum to be completed by the end of next year, Guddu 500 MW and another 1400 MW from Tarbela-4 and said the current shortages would be taken care of by the end of 2017.

The prime minister asked investors to start building their factories and there would be no energy problem by the time these factories are completed.

He said the government was also trying to fix the law and order problem in Karachi, which is business hub of the nation. He said it is his objective to make Karachi a crime free city and necessary resources are being provided for the purpose.

Addressing the ceremony, Finance Minister Ishaq Dar assured investors that the new policy would revolve around the principle of taxing the revenue and not the capital investment. He said this philosophy would be reflected in the coming budget.

The finance minister said the aviation policy is robust, investment friendly and shows road map for development of civil aviation in the country.

Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad airports to be outsourced

ISLAMABAD: Three large airports of Pakistan — Lahore, Karachi and Islamabad — will be outsourced as per the new National Aviation Policy-2015.

The policy prepared under the directives of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, by his Special Assistant Captain Shujaat Azeem and Federal Secretary Aviation Division Muhammad Ali Gardezi with the consultation of all the stakeholders will be announced tomorrow (Friday) in Islamabad.

The News has learnt the salient features of the new National Aviation Policy. These are that the investment in the aviation sector of the country will be exempted from tax. However, tax will be levied on revenues. An SRO in this regard will be included in the Finance Bill for the financial year 2015-2016.

First, the Lahore International Airport will be outsourced through a transparent process. An Open Sky Policy will be maintained but on a reciprocal basis. The Northern Sector’s airports of Gilgit, Skardu and Chitral will be outsourced to the private sector for the promotion of management tourism.

Two cargo villages will be set up in north and west for export of Pakistani fruits and vegetables. It has been decided to increase paid investment for airline operators from Rs100 million to Rs500 million. Chief operating officers will be deputed to airports.


*Anti-terrorism exercise performed at New Multan International Airport*











*Air Blue Announces Flights between Islamabad and Multan*


----------



## Tacticool

Keeping in view the riots ratio in Pakistan. The metro station design is really wrong. One stone fron an angry protestor and you get a deformed station left.


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Digital payments: NFC-enabled vending machines arrive in Pakistan*





*Karachi : **Wavetec** – *a Pakistani technology company headquartered in Dubai – is launching the country’s first Near Field Communication (NFC)-enabled vending machines in April 2015 in a move that would promote the digital payment solution.

Though vending machines were introduced in mature markets more than a century ago, Wavetec – which specialises in Queue Management and Financial Display solutions – is the first Pakistani company to manufacture and launch the NFC-supported vending machines in the country, according to its officials.

From its frame to software applications, the machine has been developed by Wavetec at its Karachi office, said officials. Having a height of six feet, a three-foot width and three-and-a-half-foot length (depth), these made-in-Pakistan vending machines have the capacity to hold 350 items – snacks and beverages – and operate on NFC technology.

A form of contactless communication, NFC enables users to wave over their smartphones or tap their plastic cards to an NFC-enabled vending machine, which then dispenses the item selected by the user.

“As evident from the statistics of plastic cards, use of electronic money is limited in the country so we wanted to create an avenue for digital payments,” said Wavetec’s Chief Executive Officer Ahmed Fraz told _The Express Tribune_ at his Karachi office.

The electronics major from NED University of Engineering and Technology said that Wavetec’s vending machines will provide a platform to tap the unexplored market of digital payments in Pakistan.

Referring to what he terms as an inefficient system [cash-based transactions], the CEO said the cost of printing and moving currency – paper money and coins – is extremely high.

“If you convert atoms to bits, it can bring big efficiency to the [payment] system,” said Fraz, adding that “Pakistan is ready for this transition.”

Routes to enter the market

Since youth is quick to adapt to new technology, the company will start the rollout from educational institutes and corporate offices, Marketing Strategist Salman Arif says, and later expand it to other public places like hospitals, railway stations and airports.

The company will install up to 10 machines in the launching phase starting from Institute of Business Administration, Asian Institute of Fashion Design, Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Institute of Science and Technology and the headquarter of the United Bank Limited. It plans to add 20 to 30 machines every month and take the total to 200 machines by the end of 2015 and 1,000 machines in two years, said officials.

“The machines will operate on both NFC cards and a smartphone app at the time of launch,” said Wavetec Corporate Strategy Manager Saim Shibli Ehtesham.

How it works

It takes a couple of minutes to do a transaction, said Ehtesham, giving a demo as he tapped his card to the machine’s NFC device – installed below an LED screen on the top-right of the six-feet tall structure. He then inserted a hundred-rupee bill to top up the card and selected a soda can from the menu – he pressed the button and the item was dispensed, for which he got an immediate confirmation through a text message on his mobile phone.

However, one doesn’t need to use cash unless he runs out of balance on the pre-paid card. Users will also be able to top up their NFC cards directly through their bank account. The company plans to go cashless in the future by replacing cash with ATM cards. In fact, they don’t plan to restrict its use to snacks and beverages only.

“Going forward, we also plan to introduce a payment mechanism for mobile phone top ups through these machines,” said Ehtesham adding that they are currently in talks with Cellular Mobile Operators.

About 60% to 65% of the country’s population is young and cellular teledensity is very high, according to Fraz.

“Almost everyone has a phone and soon everyone will have a smartphone,” he said. “With this kind of power in your hand, you will see major changes in the digital payment system.”

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wind power: NTDCL signs agreements
*





*Lahore : National Transmission and Despatch Company Limited (NTDCL) has signed Direct Agreement to the Energy Purchase Agreements with three wind power producers and their lenders having total capacity of 129.5MW power.*

NTDCL Managing Director Mohammad Arshad Chaudhary Engineer, signed the agreements with 30MW Tapal Wind Energy Private Limited, 49.5MW Master Wind Energy Limited and 50MW Gul Ahmed Wind Power Limited with the approval of the NTDCL Board of Directors (BoD). The wind power plants will be installed in Thatta and commencement of power generation is likely by the end of 2016..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SALIENT FEATURES* of National Aviation Policy 2015:
(*i*) Minimum paid-up capital requirement for airlines increased from Rs. 100 million to Rs. 500 million;
(*ii*) Minimum fleet of 3 airworthy aircraft fixed for domestic and 5 for international operations;
(*iii*) Maximum aircraft age at time of induction fixed at 12 years;
(*iv*) Aircraft to be retired upon reaching age of 20 years;
(*v*) Maximum wet-lease period increased from 90 to 180 days; (vi) Wet-leased aircraft cannot exceed more than 50% of airline fleet.




The Express Tribune


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Fawad Mahsud said:


> Digital payments: NFC-enabled vending machines arrive in Pakistan


seen them in ISB stock exchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Projects at Chashma.*














*Nuclear plants capacity will likely be around 40,000MW by 2050, says Dr Ansar Pervaiz*

*



*


KARACHI: Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) on its long-term strategy devised to overcome energy crisis said under Nuclear Power Vision, overall production of nuclear power would be raised to 40,000 megawatts (MW) by 2050 by setting up nuclear power plants across Pakistan.



Chairman of PAEC Dr Ansar Pervaiz highlighting long-term strategy ‘Nuclear Power Plants and K-2/K-3 Project’ at Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KCCI) on Thursday said Karachi Nuclear Power Plant, Chashma Nuclear Power Unit-1 and Chashma Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 were producing a total of 755 MW of nuclear power which would be raised to 3,535 MW by 2021 on completion of under construction C-3, C-4, K-2 and K-3 projects.



After 2021, PAEC will be focusing on commencing construction work on at least one Nuclear Power Plant project every year in order to achieve desired targets, he added.



With construction of K-2 and K-3 projects, 10,000 direct and indirect employment opportunities will be created whereas annual financial impact will be Rs 10 billion and 10 million gallons of desalinated water per day will also be produced on completion of this project by 2021, he said.



K-2 and K-3 projects were based on Pressurised Water Reactor (PWR) concept and a total of 279 PWRs were operating around the world including two in Pakistan. Many safety features have been added to meet enhanced safety targets of new generation (Gen III) of reactors, he added.



Pakistan’s first nuclear power plant-Karachi Nuclear Power Plant was established in 1972 and more than 42 years of its safe operation has provided confidence to pursue nuclear power option. The Chashma Nuclear Power Plants Unit-1 and Unit-2 built with assistance of China were also operating successfully, he added.



Highlighting overall global scenario of nuclear power production, he informed China has taken lead as construction of 25 nuclear power plants was underway followed by 9 nuclear power plants in Russia, 6 in India, 5 in United States and 4 in Pakistan.
 


*20 new engines to be inducted in Pakistan Railways: Saad*

*



*

Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique has said twenty new engines will be inducted in Pakistan Railways to improve its performance.

He was talking to newsmen after inauguration of repaired and refurbished locomotives at Mughalpura in Lahore on Saturday.

He said that the PML(N) government is committed to convert Pakistan Railways into one of the best institutions of the country providing speedy and safe traveling facilities to the masses.

The Minister said black boxes have been installed in the railway engines.

To a question, Khawaja Saad Rafique said work is in progress to construct housing units for Railway employees.


*Medical devices to be brought under government regulation*

SLAMABAD: For the first time in Pakistan, medical devices such as cardiac stents, valves and pacemakers are coming under comprehensive regulatory control after the notification of Medical Device Rules (MDR) 2015.

According to the rules, a Medical Device Board will be established which would be responsible for the registration of Conformity Assessment Bodies (CABs), licensing of manufacturing units and registration of medical devices. The board will also regulate import and export of these devices.

CABs are companies which have expertise in judging quality parameters of medical devices. Manufacturers register their products with CABs to prove compliance with international standards.

Ministry of National Health Services (NHS) Secretary Ayub Sheikh told Dawn the rules have been promulgated with immediate effect however practical implementation is likely to take some time.

An official of the ministry of NHS said the purpose of the regulatory body is to protect public health by providing safe and effective medical devices. It would also help in countering the alarming increase in blood born infectious diseases such as Aids, hepatitis B and C, viral hemorrhagic fever and septicemia, he said.

“The regulation will protect people from unsafe, non functional, sub-standard, spurious and fake medical devices and prevent the reuse of disposable devices. Moreover promulgation of the rules would prevent illegal import, helping in ensuring safe devices and income from import duties,” he said.

The official said that the Medical Device Rules have been made in accordance with guidelines by the World Health Organization (WHO). Moreover, health experts and other stake holders including federal ministries, health departments and private medical sector were consulted, he said.

“The rules cover procedures for registration of medical devices and CABs, licensing, classification and grouping of the devices, post market surveillance, import and export, labeling requirements, advertisement and other issues,” he said.

The promulgation of these rules has put Pakistan ahead of its neighbours including India and Bangladesh, with regards to regulatory mechanisms for medical devices. However, the rules for regulation of medical devices were introduced by the United States as early as 1976.

A Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (Drap) official, requesting anonymity, said that over one million medical devices which include spectacles, cardiac stents, pacemakers, laparoscopy machines, laboratory and clinical machines, machines used in manufacturing of drugs would be regulated through these rules.

“Substandard medical devices can give wrong readings and test results while poor quality devices put inside the body such as cardiac stents, valves, pacemaker and plates used to join broken bones can cause infection and death,” he said.

According to the notification, dated March 9, there is a grace period for gradual implementation of the rules so that there is no shortage of life saving medical devices in the market.

Companies have been instructed to register their products with the CABs within six months. High risk (class D) devices will be regulated after one year, high moderate risk devices (class C) in 18 months, moderate low risk (class B) and low risk (class A) will be monitored after two years.

Drap Chief Executive Officer Dr Muhammad Aslam told Dawn that surgical instruments fall in class A, syringes in class B, instruments used on or under the skin fall in class C and devices which are put inside the body such as cardiac stents fall in class D.

“At the moment anyone travelling from abroad can bring medical devices and supply them to the hospitals. These devices may be substandard but Drap never receives information about the quality of these products. Only proper importers and manufacturers should be allowed to import devices,” he said.

The Drap chief further said Pakistani companies exporting medical devices would also need to be registered.

He said that the Medical Device Board will be established soon, with a director as head of the board and representation of all stakeholders. “However, a final decision will be made in the meeting of the policy board,” he said.

Since 1976, the Ministry of Health was only regulating pharmaceutical drugs and a limited number of medical devices such as syringes, stents, and catheters were also registered as drugs.

The need for regulating medical devices was felt by the government in 1996 when it was realised that reuse of syringes was causing diseases such as hepatitis to spread.

When the government attempted to regulate the syringes market, manufacturers obtained a stay order from courts which remained in place, for over a decade.

Published in Dawn March 20th, 2015


* PM announces Sialkot-Lahore expressway*

SIALKOT: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, while addressing the Chamber of Commerce and Industry in Sialkot on Saturday, announced plans for building a Sialkot-Lahore expressway.
"Progress has always been made in democratic times. In dictatorships, the country was pushed backward," the premier said, in reference to former president General (retd) Pervez Musharraf.

The premier also held a question and answer session with traders and businessmen present at the conference and addressed their concerns. He added that the whole country will benefit from investments in Sialkot.

PM Nawaz said he aims to eliminate power shortages in Pakistan. He added that in 1999, electricity was available in abundance.

"We are purchasing 4,000 megawatts of electricity from China, and creating 7,000 megawatts from ongoing projects," the premier said. He also said that planning for a reduction in electricity price is also under way.

While talking about the operation in Karachi, the premier explained that the operation is not against any organisations.

"The Karachi operation is against criminals only," PM Nawaz explained.

He further said that the government will only rest after gun-culture is eliminated from the country, adding that it is the government's responsibility to make Karachi and the rest of the country peaceful.

PM Nawaz was received at the Sialkot airport by members of the national and provincial assemblies, said a report published on Radio Pakistan. He was accompanied by Minister of Defence, Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

U/C bridge at Ayeenabad (Shishkat), Gojal. On completion, this bridge along with a number of tunnels will be part of the realigned Karakuram Highway, which is being developed as an alternate after the Attabad Landslide caused submergence and destruction of a stretch of the old KKH.






U/C Tunnel between Attabad and Ayeenabad (Shishkat).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Pakistan to construct motorway from Peshawar to Kabul *_

ISLAMABAD –* Ambassador of Pakistan to Afghanistan Syed Abrar Hussain on Monday said that Pakistan had planned to construct a motorway from Peshawar to Kabul and a feasibility study about the project would soon be commissioned.*

Ambassador expressed these views after hoisting National flag on the occasion of National Day at the Pakistan embassy in Kabul. *He said that the motorway project will not only improve connectivity between the two neighbours and Central Asian States but would also bring economic prosperity to Afghanistan, said a press release.*

He also underscored the need for intensifying bilateral cooperation between the two countries in the areas of trade, economy, culture and defence. He said that Pakistan attached utmost significance to its ties with the brotherly country and would like to see a strong, stable, peaceful and prosperous Afghanistan.

Talking to efforts to enhance trade with Afghanistan, the ambassador said that Pakistan had removed several trade impediments so as to facilitate and encourage bilateral trade. He stated that Pakistan had executed various projects in health, education and infrastructure sectors in Afghanistan which would tremendously benefit the Afghan people.

Pakistan day was celebrated in the Embassy of Pakistan, Kabul, with great enthusiasm and national fervor to commemorate the passage of historical Lahore Resolution on March 23, 1940 which played a vital role in determing the destination of the Muslims of sub-continent. The Pakistan Day ceremony started with national anthem and hoisting of flag by the Ambassador.

Addressing the participants, he highlighted the historical significance of the day and paid tributes to the founding fathers who had rendered immense sacrifices for achieving a separate homeland. He said that the Pakistan's Resolution of 23rd March 1940 laid the foundation stone of an independent country.

He also paid homage, in his address, to the Father of Nation, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, whose relentless struggle led to the creation of Pakistan on August 14, 1947. The ceremony was attended by members of Pakistani community including educationists, engineers, doctors, senior executives and businessmen.

_*CDA handed over Kashmir Highway extension project to NHA from Golra Morr to G.T Road & New Islamabad International Airport. After complete, this highway will have 10 lanes from Zero point to new airport. An interchange also include in this project in Golra Morr.*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Most of these images are over two months old but have a look at these doors. Spanish Engineers came over to help





















Now I guess these things attached outside must be the electronic systems which will sense when a bus is coming


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

These things attached outside must be the electronic systems which will sense when a bus is coming










_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Renovation of Old Islamabad Airport*

Exterior complete






Approved Interior










*Suzuki Kizashi Officially Launched in Pakistan*










*Pak Suzuki Vendor Development Program Phase II at Port Qasim*










*Karakoram Highway*


----------



## Edevelop

*Railways minister inaugurates 10 renovated, overhauled bogies *






ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique Wednesday inaugurated ten renovated periodical overhauled bogies of train here at Margalla Railway Station.
Talking to media after ribbon cutting ceremony, he said that the renovation and overhauled process was started to meet the requirement of the burgeoning number of passengers and to generate more business.

The minister informed that Pakistan Railways Carriage Factory Islamabad would have to repair and overhauled 100 economy class and 25 air conditioned bogies.

He was of the opinion that the standard and services would be maintained keeping in view the necessity of the travelers.

He figured out that round about rupees four million expenditure had been occurred on each renovated and overhauled bogy adding that over all, Rs. 360 million would be spent on all the bogies and would enhance approximately one billion revenue annually.

Liaquat Ali Chughtai, Managing Director Pakistan Railways Carriage Factory Islamabad said that Pakistan Railways had improved a lot in present regime otherwise it was on the brink of destruction.

He informed that these were those bogies which had completed their life and were standing in the yard since one and half year.

After renovation and overhauling these bogies were very much in functional condition.

Muhammad Saddique, Assistant Works Manager Pakistan Railways Carriage Factory Islamabad said that recently 202 bogies of Chinese design had been handed over to Pakistan Railways and 400 bogies were under rehabilitation process in which 320 bogies work had been completed and only 80 bogies were remaining.

Railways minister inaugurates 10 renovated, overhauled bogies


*Red line blues: If you get stuck in Karachi traffic, this plan could change your life*






The 12-metre bus has 33 seats and standing capacity for 55 passengers with wheelchair space. The Chinese version costs $160,000 while the British or European ones cost $250,000. SOURCE: ITDP

KARACHI: You use a car or motorcycle to get to work and it takes you at least an hour to reach home after 5pm. Imagine being able to save on fuel, time and stress by taking a bus that flows through traffic uninterrupted because it has its own dedicated lane? Oh, and it’s air-conditioned and safe and one arrives every two minutes.

This is something called Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS) and plans are afoot to build it in Karachi for the jugular of MA Jinnah Road, connecting Merewether Tower to as far as University Road.






_ Existing BRTS routes in the city._

But wait, you say. I prefer my car and I don’t use that route anyway. Fair enough. But you still get stuck in traffic a lot because Karachi has too many cars and not enough public transport (only 9,000 buses for 22 million people). Imagine a system that would take the pressure off our roads?

But more than that, think of the future. You live in the world’s fastest growing megacity. Experts have estimated that we take 24 million trips a day in the city. Being stuck in traffic is costing us $678 million a year. If we don’t do something now, our economy will suffer. Plus, we will just go mad.

The good news is that the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and an experienced transport group, the ITDP, have designed a dedicated bus lane system for MA Jinnah Road. They unveiled it on March 20. The bad news is that the Sindh government doesn’t want them to build it.

What is the Red Line?

The ADB asked BRTS experts, the Institute for Transportation and Development Policy (ITDP), to make a plan for Karachi. They have been working since August 2014.

The Red line runs from Safoora roundabout, through University Road, and ends at Merewether Tower. Part of it branches out on Sharae Quaideen past Noorani Kebab House. Another branch goes to Landhi from Nursery on Sharae Faisal.






_ Map of the Red line to be built under the new plan._

“We only have one corridor but we include the existing public bus routes,” explained the ITDP’s Yoga Adiwinarto to The Express Tribune. “This uses third-generation BRT design.” Buses can travel outside the BRT corridor and merge with it. This is how the ADB will fold 23 existing bus routes into the system. These routes include the W-11, Marwat Coach and Gulistan.

Transporters will be helped to acquire the new BRT buses. About 1,500 will be needed. The ITDP counted passengers and found that 45,000 people use these 23 routes daily. Adding BRTS could transport 637,000 people because the buses are not competing or maneuvering against cars and motorcycles in traffic and are stopping at stations.






_The ITDP’s cross section of what a BRT line will look like at Safoora._


The Red line will have 38 stations which will be so close that people will only have to walk 250 metres to reach one. The engineers planned them according to where they surveyed people actually stop for buses right now.







_The BRT on MA Jinnah road will have stations in red and the spread of the walking access shows in green. Image: ITDP
_
And all these stations will be on the ground, not elevated, to not only preserve open spaces but also cater to people who find it difficult to climb stairs. Other people’s designs are elevated which stand to destroy the beauty of MA Jinnah Road’s heritage buildings. “[At some point on MA Jinnah Road, the space] is 19 metres wall to wall,” explained Adiwinarto. “We hear that the people who want to build elevated structures will take 14 metres.” That leaves just 2.5 metres of space between the elevated structure and the front of the buildings on either side.

The Red line is cheap as it will cost $4 million per km to build compared to a metro, which costs $10 million per kilometre. You can start immediately and it will take a maximum of 24 months. Metro takes a minimum of three years.

BRTS is big news these days because several people are racing to be the first to do it. This is a good thing because the city needs mass transit to move the ‘masses’ who need to get around but hopefully the Sindh Mass Transit Authority will be passed in the next Sindh Assembly session and be staffed by qualified and honest people. A regulator is needed to manage all the different entities who are rushing to make Karachi’s BRT. You can’t have four different systems made by four different people.

The ADB-ITDP are not the first people to ever design a BRT corridor for Karachi. This has been going on since 1972. What is different this time, though, is that they have fixed a lot of the problems old designs had. It merges with existing bus routes, proposes public transport reform, parking solutions and urban renewal.

And so, even though this is a good plan, which incidentally Karachi urban planner Arif Hasan backs as well, the Sindh government has not decided to use it. “We had a long dialogue with the ADB,” said transport secretary Taha Farooqui on March 20. “It offered to build and finance [BRT] but the Sindh government has decided that it will use its won resources and through international tendering do it.”

Red line blues: If you get stuck in Karachi traffic, this plan could change your life - The Express Tribune


----------



## Rocky rock

*Suzuki Kizashi Officially Launched in Pakistan*










*Pak Suzuki Vendor Development Program Phase II at Port Qasim*










Lolx kizashi to whom no body ask here in MiddleEast so now they trying to make run their coin in Asia..


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rocky rock said:


> *Suzuki Kizashi Officially Launched in Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pak Suzuki Vendor Development Program Phase II at Port Qasim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolx kizashi to whom no body ask here in MiddleEast so now they trying to make run their coin in Asia..



It's a Failed here to it comes with the price tag of 5.5 million Rupees... you can easily but Audi A 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's a Failed here to it comes with the price tag of 5.5 million Rupees... you can easily but Audi A 3



Withdraw a failed product from the global market... bring it to Pakistan. 

PakSuzuki needs to grow a brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bombaywalla said:


> Withdraw a failed product from the global market... bring it to Pakistan.
> 
> PakSuzuki needs to grow a brain.



Pak Suzuki is losing its market no new models of Cars the same car which was introduced in 1992 it's running here with same design


----------



## Bombaywalla

Muhammad Omar said:


> Pak Suzuki is losing its market no new models of Cars the same car which was introduced in 1992 it's running here with same design



That's not entirely true, mate. They introduced the WagonR about a year ago, and there is talk of the Celerio being launched there as well. The fact that models like the Cultus, Mehran, and Bolan, are still in production and fly off the rack however, is an utter joke.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bombaywalla said:


> That's not entirely true, mate. They introduced the WagonR about a year ago, and there is talk of the Celerio being launched there as well. The fact that models like the Cultus, Mehran, and Bolan, are still in production and fly off the rack however, is an utter joke.



Cultus, Mehran, and Bolan people are buying cause they are cheaper then Honda and Toyota... Honda and Toyota here don't produce 1000 CC and 800 CC cars that's the main reason

*Multan Metro Bus*















_*Quaid e Azam Solar Power Plant 
*_




Scheduled for the first quarter of 2014, the project, at a total cost of $131 million, got delayed due to a Chinese firm failing to fulfill criteria during the due-diligence process carried out by the Punjab government.
100MW’s worth Solar energy to arrive in April | Pakistan Today

_New cargo complex built at Multan International Airport with 10,000 tons storage capacity_


*Reported by:* `Customs Today March 26, 2015


*MULTAN:* Multan International Airport witnessed Rs 1.467 million passenger travelling during the month of February.
Multan International Airport has been built and inaugurated recently by the Prime Minister of Pakistan. Sources told that it will help in boosting the Customs revenue through import and export of various goods. Newly constructed cargo complex with a storage capacity of 10,000 tons is a valuable facility for the importers and exporters of the Multan City.
Newly built international terminal will also assist to expand the wide-bodied aircraft to land and take off for international passenger and cargo flights, so far the Multan International Airport has grabs the revenue of Rs 1.467 million through the passenger travelling in the month of February.
Multan is a commercial, agricultural and industrial hub, as it is connected with the rest of the country through railway and airport service. It is also fifth populous and biggest city of Pakistan.
The Model of Customs Collectorate Multan (MCC) has collected the sale tax of Rs 28213, income tax of RS 73955 and Customs duty tax of Rs 34312 during the month of February. These collections were collected from the passenger before the inauguration of Multan International Airport.
Air Freight unit of Multan International Airport has generated the revenue of Rs 202414 during the month of February. The Customs duty collected from the air freight unit was Rs 10120, sale tax Rs 11254 and income tax of Rs 12308 in the month of February of the current fiscal year.
Customs Authorities are very hopeful that the Multan International Airport will boost the import and export of the South Punjab region by increasing the revenue of Customs very soon.

*Bahria Towm will make Metro in Karachi From Super Highway to Airport and from and From Super Highway to Tower *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi 

*





















Site Progress- Cine Gold Cinema







Site Progress- Apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi

Site Progress- Dolphin Arena at the International Standard Theme Park - Bahria Adventura*

















Site Progress- Masjid







Site Progress- Hospital

















Site Progress- Restaurant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi 

Grand Jamia Masjid *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

Bombaywalla said:


> Withdraw a failed product from the global market... bring it to Pakistan.
> 
> PakSuzuki needs to grow a brain.



Not necessarily failed, it just couldn't compete in that segment in those markets. In Pakistan, it will face a lot less competition.


----------



## Donatello

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's a Failed here to it comes with the price tag of 5.5 million Rupees... you can easily but Audi A 3



Audi A3 is for 3.5 million (base model)...and don't tell me this PoS Suzuki is for 5.5 million!!!!!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Donatello said:


> Audi A3 is for 3.5 million (base model)...and don't tell me this PoS Suzuki is for 5.5 million!!!!!



it's really 5.5 million rupees check this

Suzuki Kizashi Officially Launched in Pakistan - PakWheels Blog


----------



## Bombaywalla

Mabs said:


> Not necessarily failed, *it just couldn't compete in that segment in those markets*. In Pakistan, it will face a lot less competition.



... therefore, it *failed*. Suzuki had to withdraw from the north American market on account of its failed last attempt. If in Pakistan, the Kizashi manages to sell more than 20 units a month, I'll take my words back.


----------



## Mabs

Bombaywalla said:


> ... therefore, it *failed*. Suzuki had to withdraw from the north American market on account of its failed last attempt. If in Pakistan, the Kizashi manages to sell more than 20 units a month, I'll take my words back.



Failed in sales figure not as a product. It's not a banged up car which is being brought to Pakistan because we'll accept anything. The car is still very decent.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Mabs said:


> Failed in sales figure not as a product.




It's a failure none the less.


----------



## Mabs

Bombaywalla said:


> It's a failure none the less.



Would you say the same about Tejas?


----------



## Bombaywalla

Mabs said:


> Would you say the same about Tejas?



I don't know what that is, and I'm not sure why you're taking this personally. Nobody in their right mind would pay 55 lakh PKR for a Suzuki, and that too with medium grade plastics in its interior. A failed product is a failed product whichever way you look at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mabs

Bombaywalla said:


> I don't know what that is, and I'm not sure why you're taking this personally. Nobody in their right mind would pay 55 lakh PKR for a Suzuki, and that too with medium grade plastics in its interior. A failed product is a failed product whichever way you look at it.



Not taking it personally, I'm not even in Pakistan. Just helping you understand how it works. In the North American(NA) market, this car was competing with the BMW 3 series, Mercedes C class and the Audi A4. The German cars dominate this segment of the market in NA so it was next to impossible to break into that.

However, in Pak the situation is different. Not much competition and Suzuki is a better established brand here. Lack of other options will work in its favor and the car will do well here. It is not a cheap car, it sits in the luxury compact sedan segment which is obvious by its price.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Mabs said:


> Not taking it personally, I'm not even in Pakistan. Just helping you understand how it works. In the North American(NA) market, this car was competing with the BMW 3 series, Mercedes C class and the Audi A4. The German cars dominate this segment of the market in NA so it was next to impossible to break into that.
> 
> However, in Pak the situation is different. Not much competition and Suzuki is a better established brand here. Lack of other options will work in its favor and the car will do well here. It is not a cheap car, it sits in the luxury compact sedan segment which is obvious by its price.



You'll agree that in Pakistan, just like in India and North America, no one in their right mind would pay the premium price a non-premium brand like Suzuki is asking. The Kizashi might be a very capable vehicle, but potential customers in Pakistan would rather import 2nd-hand German and Japanese vehicles through Karachi port, or even buy Audi Pakistan's A3 offering instead of paying the likes of PakSuzuki 55 lakhs for a CBU meant for the latter's top-management at their port Qasim plant.


----------



## General General

I had a quick look at the car and the price seems reasonable for the specifications it offers. Expensive yes, but reasonable still. It has a 2.4 l engine with 6 speed pedal shift gears. That means it's something of a sports saloon. That translates to roughly 33,000 GBP. Which is, like I said, perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Islamabad Test Run*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Lahore Ring Road*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA Karachi

Sector 3*



_*Pakistan's Largest Private Sector Solar Initative.
*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Suffa University
*_



_*The Iconic DHA City Karachi Masjid.
*_






_*Malir Motorway.
*_




*Funds have been approved for construction of 500 beds hospital in Wah Cantt. Initially 100 beds capacity will be constructed later it will be increased to 500 beds.*






_*Construction work on Murree Road near Mareer Chowk (Jang photo).*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Escalators and Elevators Installation on Pedestrian Bridges 
*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Centaurus Bridge no Open for Traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Centaurus Station and F-8 Underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

Muhammad Omar said:


> Centaurus Station and F-8 Underpass
> 
> 
> View attachment 209159
> View attachment 209160
> View attachment 209162
> View attachment 209163
> View attachment 209164


Very poor work done between f8 to parliament very poor finishing.Road for traffic is to bumpy even the road strips are not in line.This patch was one of the finest road of Islamabad after Faisal avenue.It is nicely destroyed


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Neelum Jehlum Power Project
















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Town Flyover & Underpass *_




& U

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Continue.....*_









































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Command and Control Center of Metro Bus Service + Parking plaza . U/C. Saddar Rawalpindi.*_





















_*IJP Road and Stock Exchange Station
















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Sports Complex, Swabi*






*Digital Land Record Management & Service Centre, Mardan*










*Computerizing Land Record*







*CM Punjab inaugurates Revolutionary Education Program Parho Punjab Barho Punjab *











__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=807800919311670

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Pedestrian Street Sadar Rawalpindi (Name To Be Decided)
Closed for traffic. Gates will be installed on Entry & Exit. Food Street
Currently Bank Road*_
_*









*_

_*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *_






*Mall Of Gulberg Lahore*






_*Pink rickshaws driven by ladies in Lahore*_






_*U/C Imperial mall, Paragon City Lahore*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Trafalgar Square Bahria Town Karachi*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Fountain and Plantation at Super Highway Bahria Town Karachi*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Multan Airport*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*NHA has asked 5.8 billion rupee funds to build Lahore eastern By pass as part of Lahore sialkot motorway project.*_

Road will strart from shadbagh ring road, then a bridge on ravi river then interchange for Mughal gateway gardens then Interchange at Muredke Narang road where Lahore Sialkot motorway will join it then will end at Kala shah kaku.

13kms total length
100 meters width
1 bridge
4 interchanges






_*PUNJAB | Lahore-Sialkot Motorway*_
Prime Minister's office, Islamabad has directed NHA to undertake a detailed
feasibility study based on technical and financial analysis for construction of proposed
Lahore - Sialkot Motorway Project but not limited to the following alignment options;

Option-I: Sialkot to Lahore via Akber Abad Seoki (MR Link Crossing), Lohriki (BRB Crossing) Mianwali Bangla (Gujranwala-Pasrur Road) Gharyal Kalan Pakhiala Balkhay (Lahore Eastern Bypass), 110 km

Option-II: Sialkot to Lahore via Motra Seoki (MR Link Crossing), Lohriki (BRB
Crossing) Mianwali Bangla (Gujranwala-Pasrur Road) - Gharyal Kalan Pakhiala Balkhay
(Lahore Eastern Bypass), 108 km


*Objectives of the Project *
The Proposed Motorway is planned as a 4-lane limited access facility with bridges
over Canals, culverts as per NHA Standards. The Project is not included in PSDP 2014-15. It
is envisaged that Project may be financed through special Government funding or through PPP Mode.



*Design*
*Restricted access carriageway on both banks of BRB canal
*Total length: 110kms
*Carriageway Width: 7.6m (Three lanes (3.65+4) for main carriageway
*Designed Speed: 120kph

Travelling time will be reduced from 2 to one hour only.

I have tried to map it following the guidelines in RFP report.





_*Benazir Bhutto Int Airport Rawalpindi
*_









_*Cattle Market in Sheikhupura







*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

Muhammad Omar said:


> I have tried to map it following the guidelines in RFP report.



Isn't this road passing too close to the border. Is it safe to have a motorway so close to India in case of a war?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Metro track from Centaurus 





*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper0011.

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's a Failed here to it comes with the price tag of 5.5 million Rupees... you can easily but Audi A 3



A SUZUKI for 5.5 million rupees???? How much is that in dollars? And how much is an Audi A3 going for?


----------



## PurpleButcher

Viper0011. said:


> A SUZUKI for 5.5 million rupees???? How much is that in dollars? And how much is an Audi A3 going for?


5.5 million ruppees = 55000 USD approx


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Viper0011. said:


> A SUZUKI for 5.5 million rupees???? How much is that in dollars? And how much is an Audi A3 going for?



Yupe Kizashi 2.4 is 5.5 million in dollars it's like $55000 and Audi A3 is 3.8 million in dollars $38000 i bought Audi A5 in 6.6 million which is $66000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Lahore Metro Train Orange Line *_











*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*







_*Faisal Flyover after Upgrade*_
*



*

*Jinnah Avenue after Upgrade



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Metro track from Centaurus
> 
> View attachment 210791
> *_



It will undermine the prospects of metro rail project, if the bus metro route develops more road flyovers.Otherwise one have to go underground for rail metro on same route in future, which escalate cost and find difficult for budget allocation by government.The priority should always have to go to rail metro than bus like in india.

India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 611

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Op_1216

Mr.Nair said:


> It will undermine the prospects of metro rail project, if the bus metro route develops more road flyovers.Otherwise one have to go underground for rail metro on same route in future, which escalate cost and find difficult for budget allocation by government.The priority should always have to go to rail metro than bus like in india.
> 
> India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 611


This question has been debated a gazillion times whether we need metro at this point or not? The answer is right now it's not a good choice as there is not need of rail metro in Pindi-Islamabad so if you could please....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Metro Bus Saddar station*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Lahore Metro Train Orange Line *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Faisal Flyover after Upgrade*_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Jinnah Avenue after Upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 212634



Seriously..?


----------



## Danish saleem

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 212634



our kpk mei tu doodh ki nehreen bah rahi han?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Danish saleem said:


> our kpk mei tu doodh ki nehreen bah rahi han?


waise haan
kabi balakot jao to pata chale ga


----------



## I M Sikander

There are some idiots who wish that pak should destroy all its airports, metros, train service, motorways, food streets, universitiss, shopping malls, cinema houses, dans,roads etc etc as there are poor people inour country. And in their opinion pakistanis dont require good infrastructure as long as there is poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*HSC - Islamabad Section 9th Avenue - 02.04.2015 *
Overhead Pedestrian Bridge


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*HSC - Islamabad Section 9th Avenue and IJP Road- 02.04.2015 *
Station


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*HSC - Islamabad Section 9th Avenue- 02.04.2015 *
9th Avenue after upgrade










__________________

_*Multan Metro Bus*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Grand Masjid Bahria Town Karachi *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yupe Kizashi 2.4 is 5.5 million in dollars it's like $55000 and Audi A3 is 3.8 million in dollars $38000 i bought Audi A5 in 6.6 million which is $66000



A few questions, you can write on my wall:
1-Did you purchase the Audi brand new?
2-What engine does it have?
3-Quattro or no?
4-When did you purchase it?

Thanks.


----------



## Rahil khan

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 212634


You need some better picture to use as your argument.....that lady was involved in famous triple murder case of her children....she murdered her children because she was involved in forced prostitution by her husband and he wasn't accepting the kids as his own....!!! Despite living in 2 canals bungalow...with 3 vehicles standing in garage...that lady murdered her kids as a reaction...she lost her mental balance and is under treatment of a psychiatrist after being sent to jail.....!!! Point for wasting my time is that you do need better effort than this...because when your leader ran outa arguments....he opted to sit inside the same parliament about which he used every single bad name in dictionary of a bad politician while claiming to be a NATIONAL LEADER....!! Islamabad Rawalpindi required mass transit system in late 80s which was keep getting postponed for various political reasons...!!! Tum gariyon may saffar karnay walay kia Janoo Wagons kay Dhakkay...!!


----------



## Edevelop

*
Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project






*
*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Track Drive *

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=898083726896901








*
*Punjab Government Launches Rural Roads Project*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=897855893586351





*Multan Metro Bus Project*






*Pakistan Railways to run fastest-ever train from Islamabad to Karachi *

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways had decided to run first ever fastest non stop passenger train from Islamabad to Karachi. Jinnah Express and Buraq are to be named in connection with this train service. It is hoped that new fastest nonstop train service will be launched under the name of Buraq Express. This service is likely to be launched on April, 30, 2015.

Sources said decision has been taken for launching the train on the model of Rajhdani express being run between New Delhi and capitals of Indian states and provinces. This train service will be launched from Islamabad, Margalla Railway Station to Karachi while Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq has accorded approval to run this train. Sources said that passengers’ coaches of this new fast train have been manufactured on Chinese style and the train will be fully air-conditioned. Its fare from Islamabad Margalla station to Karachi will be fixed at Rs 5000.

Sources also said that free-of-cost meal, breakfast and clean drinking water would be provided to the passengers. Bedding arrangements have also been made for the passengers who want to take rest. Train will consist of 11 passenger coaches. Lahore will be its first stop after Islamabad. The train will cover the distance between Islamabad and Karachi within 22 hours. All the preparations for launching this train have been finalized and it is likely to be launched from April 30.



*Health insurance scheme to be launched in June*

LAHORE - Adviser to Chief Minister on Health Kh Salman Rafiq has said that health insurance scheme will be launched in the province by the end of June this year.

Addressing meeting of Board of Governors of Punjab Health Initiative Management Company on Friday, he said that Layyah, Rajanpur, Chakwal and Hafizabad districts have been included in the scheme in the first phase.

MPA Dr Ayesha Ghaus Pasha, Secretary Health Jawad Rafiq Malik, MD Punjab Health Foundation Izhar Ahmed Sheikh, Prof Hamayun Maqsood, Additional Secretary Finance Zahoor Ahmed, Member P&D Ijaz Hussain, Dr Naeem-ud-Din Mian, Prof Turab of LUMS, DG PITB Rizwan Rasheed and other concerned officers attended the meeting.

BoG finalised recommendations for the appointment of Chief Executive Officer, Secretary, Chief Financial Officer, Director Enrolment, Director Empanelment, Director Health Insurance and Director IT/MIS.

It also finalised recommendations on recruitment criteria, qualification, experience and other modalities for the said positions to select highly qualified persons.

Kh Salman Rafiq said that selection of people for the posts of Punjab Health Initiative Management Company would be made purely on merit.

Dr Ayesha Ghaus Pasha said that recommendations prepared by the BoG would be sent to Chief Minister for final approval.
She said that all arrangements have been finalized on fast track so that the health insurance scheme could be launched by the end of June 2015.
She said that selection of poor and deserving families would be made on the basis of data from Benazir Income Support Programme.



*Parho Bahro Punjab Project*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=809086072516488






*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Edevelop

*Bajur*






*EOI of Hydro Power Projects in KPK*






*Mufti Mehmood Flyover, Peshawar*






*U/C Mirpur - Islamgarh Bridge. Azad Kashmir*







*New Islamabad Airport*

Taxiway






*Zero Point Interchange, Islamabad*






*Karakoram Highway Passing through Hunza*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zero POint ki Pic Purani hai ab yahan Pakistan ka map bhi hai


----------



## Edevelop

*The Arkadians, Karachi*






*Hafeez Heights, Lahore*










*Dophin Police Force Launched in Lahore*










*Rangila Rickshaws Launched for Tourists in Lahore's Walled City*


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Bashir mall , Rahim yar khan


----------



## ghazi52

New *Islamabad International Airport ...............* 
..




.
.
below is the current design, which they are working on. 







clearly they have left enough space for future expansion.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> New *Islamabad International Airport ...............*
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> below is the current design, which they are working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly they have left enough space for future expansion.



Yes they did left much space on each you can the concrete path Future extension on 3 sides... there are 9 gate now there plan was 15 gates... but we can add up to 25 gates if extended


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*







*Palasides Apartments in Islamabad*










*Some Highrises u/c in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*100 MW (Phase 1) Bahawalpur Quaid e Azam Solar Park Complete*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ATR of PIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*CONSTRUCTION OF PAVILLION (LANDSIDE/WAITING AREA) Faisalabad Airport....*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*UPGRADE & EXPANSION PLANS Of Faisalabad Airport *_
Due to more flights and greater estimates of passenger growth of the airport. Faisalabad international airport is expected to be re-developed to meet the to meet the growth patterns for the next decade.

The airport was inspected by Shujaat Azeem, Aviation Advisor to the Prime Minister as well as the Director General of Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority on the 9th April 2015. It was disclosed that the airport will be upgraded to international standards of the IATA/ICAO. The plans are for the following: 

* Extension of the current passenger terminal
* Construction of a new cargo complex 
* Extension & upgrading of the current runway to handle larger aircraft
* Renovation of the aircraft stands (apron)
* Renovation of the arrivals/departure/business class lounges.
* Renovation of the airport approach road (including lighting)
























_*QATAR AIRWAYS INSPECTION TEAM ARRIVE FOR REVIEW*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Saddar Section
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Tunnel near Parade Ground *_


































*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train 

Will be Build in 1.5 Billion Dollar .... *





_*Capital upgrades: Four development projects for capital approved*_

By Our Correspondent

Published: April 9, 2015

The PC-1s of the two sectors amounting to Rs8 billion have been approved. 

ISLAMABAD: Four development projects worth Rs33.93 billion for the capital were approved on Wednesday.

The approval of the projects — development of the stalled Kuri Model Village, sectors C-14 and C-15 and widening of Islamabad Highway — were given at a meeting of the Development Working Party (DWP) of the Capital Development Authority (CDA).

Presided over by CDA Chairperson Maroof Afzal, the board members and senior officials of the planning and cabinet divisions also attended the meeting held at its headquarters.

The PC-1s of the two sectors amounting to Rs8 billion have been approved.

“Development of these sectors will not only help bridge supply and demand gap of housing in the capital but will also open new avenues of development in the city,” a statement issued by the agency reads.

Both the sectors are located along the foothills of Margallas. The value of a 500-square-yard plot at the two sectors is between Rs7 million and Rs9 million, which is beyond the reach of a common man.

The development of Kuri Model Village would cost around Rs4 billion. It will not only help in acquisition of hundreds of acres of land but will also help resolve the long-delayed development. Almost one-third of the land meant for the village had already been encroached by a housing society.

Similarly, Rs21.8 billion will be spent on the development of signal-free and controlled-access corridor of Islamabad Highway from Zero Point to GT Road.

Under the project, five lanes each would be constructed on both sides of the highway.

Two major interchanges, underpasses and T-junction will also be constructed on the highway. The highway is of great importance as it facilitates traffic flow from Punjab and other part of the country.

Expansion of the highway will facilitate commuters from other parts of the country as well as those residing along the highway, the statement said.

The CDA Chairperson, Maroof Afzal, said that work on the projects will start at the earliest on completion of formalities.

Published in The Express Tribune, April 9th, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*La Terezza Centaurus Islamabad*_






*Tenerife Cafe - 11, Jail Road, Main Gulberg, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*White revolution: Govt plans to launch dairy project in FATA*
By APP
Published: April 11, 2015
0SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




This project is aimed at helping tribesmen associated with the dairy farming business and will meet consumers’ demand for quality milk. PHOTO: EXPRESS

*PESHAWAR: The federal government has expressed the intention of launching a gigantic project called “Doodh Darya” (Milk River) through the establishment of dairy villages in Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata).*

This project is aimed at helping tribesmen associated with the dairy farming business and will meet consumers’ demand for quality milk.

Fata Livestock and Dairy Development Department Planning Officer Dr Kamran told APP on Friday that the project had been proposed for the Annual Development Plan (ADP) of the tribal region for fiscal year 2015-16.

“PC-I of the project has been sent to the Planning and Development Department Fata seeking its input and later it will be presented for inclusion in the ADP for 2015-16,” said Kamran.

The two-year project was estimated to cost Rs27 million and would be implemented by the government and farmers through a joint venture programme to bring a white revolution in Fata, he said.

“The source of funding will be either the ADP or non-ADP depending on the final decision.”

Sharing details of the project, he said ideally a village near the urban centre and market of a tribal agency, where 50% of land had access to irrigation water, would be selected.

“Additionally, 10 or 15 households of the same village having at least 100 animals with minimum milk production of 15 to 20 litres per day would be encouraged.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 11th, 2015._


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 214471


When is this planned to be completed by?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WaLeEdK2 said:


> When is this planned to be completed by?



may be End of 2016 or even before that


----------



## Viper0011.

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Bahria Town Flyover & Underpass*_



I recently met a Pakistani businessman who was the son in law of the owner of Bahria town. This guy was a retired officer from Pakistani Army. He said his wife was Bahria town's owner's daughter and that these guys were running another brand similar to Bahria, called Citi housing. The name sparked my interest and he mentioned this was similar to living in the US / West.

Does anyone has details on Citi homes? 
@cb4


----------



## ghoul

Muhammad Omar said:


> __________________



Someone find and kill that taxi driver bc.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Viper0011. said:


> I recently met a Pakistani businessman who was the son in law of the owner of Bahria town. This guy was a retired officer from Pakistani Army. He said his wife was Bahria town's owner's daughter and that these guys were running another brand similar to Bahria, called Citi housing. The name sparked my interest and he mentioned this was similar to living in the US / West.
> 
> Does anyone has details on Citi homes?
> @cb4



Yupe yhe Owner of the CIti Housing is the Son in Law of Malik Riaz for sure even they are (Citi Housing ) using the same Talafgar Square as Bahria Town ( they Are running housing scheme in Jehlum Sialkot Faisalabad and Gujranwala)








ghoul said:


> Someone find and kill that taxi driver bc.



Lol don't get mad this taxi driver is sure taking labors and staff i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yupe yhe Owner of the CIti Housing is the Son in Law of Malik Riaz for sure even they are (Citi Housing ) using the same Talafgar Square as Bahria Town ( they Are running housing scheme in Jehlum Sialkot Faisalabad and Gujranwala)
> View attachment 214535



Oh cool. I'd be interested to see some pictures if anyone has some. This guy was real nice, I met his daughters too. He invited me to their "little house" (apparently a mansion) in Islamabad next time when I get out there to India or Pakistan.

Looking forward to someone showing some pictures please.



shazlion said:


> I believe for sure Iran killed Pakistanis in Baluchistan using Proxies like BLA to send a Clear Msg. to Pakistan that do not follow Saudia Arabia Other wise Iran-Persia will Fuk You Pakistanis up in Baluchistan!
> 
> it is very Probable than PTT killing Pakistanis in Baluchistan as PTT is not present in Baluchistan in big numbers as claimed by so Called Friends of Pakistan, who are actually Agents of India-Iran-Israel-USA inside Pakistan and writing in different Newspapers and News Channels of Pakistan
> 
> *Any way Pakistan have no real friend and Islamic Brothers, all just use Pakistan like Toilet Paper, Iran is more Dangerous than Saudi Arabia as Iran is our neighbour and occupy large Part of Pakistan......
> Pakistan must not tilt towards Iran but go with SA and Gulf States and still tell them clearly that Pakistan Army will not land in YEMEN........Period *



    WTF...????? This is an Infrastructure development thread about JUST Pakistan .....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Viper0011. said:


> Oh cool. I'd be interested to see some pictures if anyone has some. This guy was real nice, I met his daughters too. He invited me to their "little house" (apparently a mansion) in Islamabad next time when I get out there to India or Pakistan.
> 
> Looking forward to someone showing some pictures please.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF...????? This is an Infrastructure development thread about JUST Pakistan .....



Citi Housing TVC 60 sec - PlayIt.pk

this is the video of Citi Housing Gujranwala others are same Well in Faisalabad this housing scheme is just started


----------



## Asmar Hussain

shazlion said:


> I believe for sure Iran killed Pakistanis in Baluchistan using Proxies like BLA to send a Clear Msg. to Pakistan that do not follow Saudia Arabia Other wise Iran-Persia will Fuk You Pakistanis up in Baluchistan!
> 
> it is very Probable than PTT killing Pakistanis in Baluchistan as PTT is not present in Baluchistan in big numbers as claimed by so Called Friends of Pakistan, who are actually Agents of India-Iran-Israel-USA inside Pakistan and writing in different Newspapers and News Channels of Pakistan
> 
> *Any way Pakistan have no real friend and Islamic Brothers, all just use Pakistan like Toilet Paper, Iran is more Dangerous than Saudi Arabia as Iran is our neighbour and occupy large Part of Pakistan......
> Pakistan must not tilt towards Iran but go with SA and Gulf States and still tell them clearly that Pakistan Army will not land in YEMEN........Period*
> 
> Also, Saudi Arabia is giving Billions of $$$$ of Aid to Pakistan plus Cheap Oil and over 5 million Pakistanis work in SA, UAE, Dubai, Qatar, Kuwait and other Gulf States and What Persia-Iran give us NOTHING! Jack shiiiit, they only asking from us but they do not care about Pakistan or Pakistani People,
> 
> *There are only 18,000 Pakistanis in Whole Iran - Yes 18 thousands only!!!! Shocked about Our Not so Great Persian-Iran Empire Neighbour, Over 5 Million Pakistanis with families makes them over 10 Million Pakistanis in Arab Gulf Counties!!!!! but wait a Minute *There are *millions of Persian-Iranis in* *Pakistan and India, since the time of Khomeni so called Islamic Revolution but in reality It is Shia Revolution against Sunnis of Pakistan, Syria, Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Gulf Countries *
> 
> Great Satan aka USA according to Iran is Now again sleeping with Not so great Persian-Iran Supremacist Racist Iran, Persians Hate Pakistanis, Arabs, Kurds, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Oman, Yemen, Dubai, UAE, all Arab Gulf States but there Hate against any Sunnis have NO Bound as they believe that Sunnis are the one who killed Imam Hussain and Sunni Abu Bakr, Caliph Omar and Caliph Osman were the reason Ali did not get leadership of Muslims and Islam
> 
> How I know this as I lived with so called Not so great Persians - Iranis and I know them inside Out!
> 
> Once Iran was majority Sunni Country but Shia Minority was in Power, Shia Elite decided to change Iran from Sunni Majority State to Shia using force, just read this History it is very Informative part of Shia Majoosi Iran - Do not trust Racist Persians as once they get into your country either they change you by tactics or just using Taqqiya Shia-Jew Concept of Lies to fool you in believing there Lies as Truth!


Please report this post .


----------



## Muhammad Omar

@Chak Bamu @Oscar please ban this shazlion from this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Muhammad Omar said:


> Lol don't get mad this taxi driver is sure taking labors and staff i guess



Well I have had bad experiences with Islamabad taxi drivers, hence I got mad. This driver once overtook a line of cars in a red light(of all the places!) using the footpath!


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 214471



Nicee
will Metro Bus still be operational after the completion of this project ?


----------



## Icewolf

GHOST RIDER said:


> Nicee
> will Metro Bus still be operational after the completion of this project ?


Shouldnt be its a waste of money with this metro coming in


----------



## Muhammad Omar

GHOST RIDER said:


> Nicee
> will Metro Bus still be operational after the completion of this project ?



Obviously The route of this train will be different then Metro Bus Route.. Metro Bus will run like it's already running 

5 metro Trains and 1 Metro bus is proposed Fro Lahore look at this Map Orange Lina is getting build later Green Blue Purple 









Icewolf said:


> Shouldnt be its a waste of money with this metro coming in



Why it's the waste of money? Metro Bus passengers are increasing day by day they ordered 26 more buses for this route and metro train will have different route by which 250,000 people will travel daily


----------



## Wolfhound

Muhammad Omar said:


> Why it's the waste of money? Metro Bus passengers are increasing day by day they ordered 26 more buses for this route and metro train will have different route by which 250,000 people will travel daily


It is a waste of money because usually there is only one kind of mass transportation either metro bus or train never both! Plus these kinds of things can never bring instant development they take alot of time, they should focus on building more motorways than this


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Wolfhound said:


> It is a waste of money because usually there is only one kind of mass transportation either metro bus or train never both! Plus these kinds of things can never bring instant development they take alot of time, they should focus on building more motorways than this



what is the problem with both bus and train it's 1 bus and 5 trains.... and yeah they are focusing on Motarway too.... Karachi Lahore motarway Pak China Economic Corridor + Train to Kashgar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wolfhound

Muhammad Omar said:


> what is the problem with both bus and train it's 1 bus and 5 trains.... and yeah they are focusing on Motarway too.... Karachi Lahore motarway Pak China Economic Corridor + Train to Kashgar


They both will sever the same purpose and hence are ineffective. I wouldnt take 2 secondary weapons if i had the option of taking both a secondary and primary, the same thing applies here. Plus there is no international example of this and its advantages


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Wolfhound said:


> They both will sever the same purpose and hence are ineffective. I wouldnt take 2 secondary weapons if i had the option of taking both a secondary and primary, the same thing applies here. Plus there is no international example of this and its advantages



ineffective? Ineffective? How is that ineffective Metro Bus is serving 160 k People Daily and Metro Train will Server 250 k people Daily... The Punjab Gov Is adding 26 more buses From which more people can travel easily after 26 more bused 90 buses will be running on that track which can be increased to 100+ if they want and they are also Extending the Track to Kala Shah Kaku so 100-110 buses will be running for sure


----------



## Wolfhound

Muhammad Omar said:


> ineffective? Ineffective? How is that ineffective Metro Bus is serving 160 k People Daily and Metro Train will Server 250 k people Daily... The Punjab Gov Is adding 26 more buses From which more people can travel easily after 26 more bused 90 buses will be running on that track which can be increased to 100+ if they want and they are also Extending the Track to Kala Shah Kaku so 100-110 buses will be running for sure


But can you give me an international example which has implemented this and is going better? Thats all i ask


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Wolfhound said:


> But can you give me an international example which has implemented this and is going better? Thats all i ask



Many you can see in India there are metro rail Mono rail and buses as well in Istanbul you can see metro bus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakCan

@ wolfhound, every metropolitan city in the world has dual modes of transportation. London has underground rail and buses. Montreal and Toronto have them also, these are the places I know for sure that operate this way. Having dual mode doesn't mean they are running exact same route, they are complementing each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Bahria Town Karachi *_

_*Project site: Masjid*_







_*Project site: Labor Accommodation*_







*Project site: Dolphin Arena*












_*Project site: Gate House*_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Project site: Monument*_

















_*Project site: Restaurant*_







_*Project site: Apartments*_







_*Project site: 125 sq yard Bahria Home *_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Depo*

*
































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Some Metro Stations 
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway in Hunza Valley *

*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Elevator and Command and Control Center *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ATC of New Islamabad Int. Airport *






Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif launched mega development projects worth 43.691 billion rupees in Gilgit-Baltistan today to improve living standard of people of the area. 

The projects kicked off by the Prime Minister included a cardiac hospital, 16-megawatt Naltar-3 Hydro Power Project, four PTV Re-broadcasting Stations and Juglot-Sakardu road. 

According to the details, a 200-bed cardiac hospital would be completed in three years at a cost of 2.5 billion rupees. 

The Naltar-3 Hydro Power Project would produce 16 MW of electricity. The three-year project, costing about three billion rupees would benefit around 60,000 power consumers of the area.

The four rebroadcasting stations of Pakistan Television, kicked off by the Prime Minister, are being developed in Khaplu, Shigar, Gakuch and Chilas. 

*The Prime Minister also performed the ground-breaking of 176- km long Juglot-Sakardu road, which would reduce the travel duration by several hours. 

The project will be completed in three years at a cost of thirty-eight billion rupees. 
Addressing a large gathering at Lalak Jan Stadium in Gilgit today, the Prime Minister said the objective of the PML-N government is to serve people.

He said we believe in politics of decency and not that of containers.

The Prime Minister announced setting up of a committee to look into the issue of constitutional status of Gilgit-Baltistan.

He said it would be headed by his Adviser on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz.

Nawaz Sharif said the government is committed to the uplift of the area and announced Hunza, Nagar, Gharmang and Shigar as new Districts of Gilgit-Baltistan.

He said youth of the area will be given loans worth two million rupees each for starding their own small businesses.

He also distributed laptops amongst the top students in different disciplines, under the Prime Minister's Laptop Scheme. 

The Prime Minister also directed for quality work on the road from Raikot to Thakot. He said 175 km long Jaglot-Skardu road will be built at a cost of forty billion rupees. 
He said the new ATR aircraft acquired by PIA would be plied on the route to Gilgit. 

He also mentioned the proposed rail link from Khunjerab that would link the area to rest of the country.

The Prime Minister said the Diamir Bhasha dam to be constructed at a cost of 1400 billion rupees would revolutionise lives of the people.

He said 4500 MW Bunji Dam would address the future needs of the country.

Radio Pakistan

Here's the map for Jaglot Skardu Road :





Also According to the article published in Dawn a few days back, China Gezhouba Group Company (CGGC) will be building this road and has agreed to provide 85% of the project cost.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1097220/gov...ot-skardu-road*

*Arkadians Karachi*






*Dolmen City Karachi *


----------



## ghazi52

Nice to see such development.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Is the orange line project going to be underground??? 
Also i think the N govt should perhaps publish a study about how the metro bus project has increased the economic activity in Lhr to convince skeptics !


----------



## gslv mk3

Winchester said:


> Is the orange line project going to be underground???



underground Bus Rapid Transit ? Isn't that too costly for a BRT ?


----------



## Secret Service

good to see Pakistan progressing.... what about motorway projects ??


----------



## Winchester

gslv mk3 said:


> underground Bus Rapid Transit ? Isn't that too costly for a BRT ?


Orange line is for metro train


----------



## gslv mk3

Winchester said:


> Orange line is for metro train



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Winchester said:


> Is the orange line project going to be underground???
> Also i think the N govt should perhaps publish a study about how the metro bus project has increased the economic activity in Lhr to convince skeptics !



Nope it's mostly Elevated not underground... 27 km there's a small portion that'll be under ground still waiting for the render.. and above all waiting for the Chinese President Hope he arrive on 20 April



secretservice said:


> good to see Pakistan progressing.... what about motorway projects ??



Well Hyderabad Karachi Motarway is being upgraded to 6 lane and Lahore Islamabad Motarway is being Renovated by FWO... From Faisalabad to Gojra is now open and Gojra to Multan is under construction and from Multan to Hyderabad Land has been bought for Motarway



secretservice said:


> good to see Pakistan progressing.... what about motorway projects ??



Waiting For Chinese President i guess more then 2 dozen projects will be inaugurated Corridor Gawadar Power Project Lahore Orange Line Metro etc


----------



## Mr.Nair

Latest IMF statistics 2015, put pakistan economy in 42nd position

List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Mr.Nair said:


> Latest IMF statistics 2015, put pakistan economy in 42nd position
> 
> List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


wiki link states about 232 B USD GDP nominal ... While original IMF website is saying 250 B USD 
although both are low figures ... we are improving


----------



## Edevelop

*Solar Park in Bahawalpur*



















*PM launches development projects in Gilgit-Baltistan *






Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif launched mega development projects worth 43.691 billion rupees in Gilgit-Baltistan today to improve living standard of people of the area.

The projects kicked off by the Prime Minister included a cardiac hospital, 16-megawatt Naltar-3 Hydro Power Project, four PTV Re-broadcasting Stations and Juglot-Sakardu road.

According to the details, a 200-bed cardiac hospital would be completed in three years at a cost of 2.5 billion rupees.

The Naltar-3 Hydro Power Project would produce 16 MW of electricity. The three-year project, costing about three billion rupees would benefit around 60,000 power consumers of the area.

The four rebroadcasting stations of Pakistan Television, kicked off by the Prime Minister, are being developed in Khaplu, Shigar, Gakuch and Chilas.

The Prime Minister also performed the ground-breaking of 176- km long Juglot-Sakardu road, which would reduce the travel duration by several hours.

The project will be completed in three years at a cost of thirty-eight billion rupees.

Addressing a large gathering at Lalak Jan Stadium in Gilgit today, the Prime Minister said the objective of the PML-N government is to serve people.

He said we believe in politics of decency and not that of containers.

The Prime Minister announced setting up of a committee to look into the issue of constitutional status of Gilgit-Baltistan.

He said it would be headed by his Adviser on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz.

Nawaz Sharif said the government is committed to the uplift of the area and announced Hunza, Nagar, Gharmang and Shigar as new Districts of Gilgit-Baltistan.

He said youth of the area will be given loans worth two million rupees each for starding their own small businesses.

He also distributed laptops amongst the top students in different disciplines, under the Prime Minister's Laptop Scheme.

The Prime Minister also directed for quality work on the road from Raikot to Thakot. He said 175 km long Jaglot-Skardu road will be built at a cost of forty billion rupees.

He said the new ATR aircraft acquired by PIA would be plied on the route to Gilgit.

He also mentioned the proposed rail link from Khunjerab that would link the area to rest of the country.

The Prime Minister said the Diamir Bhasha dam to be constructed at a cost of 1400 billion rupees would revolutionise lives of the people.

He said 4500 MW Bunji Dam would address the future needs of the country


*PIA has acquired 5 ATR 72-500*







*Pakistan Railways acquiring additional 75 locomotives: Saad *

Services of Pakistan Railways are being upgraded to provide better travelling facilities to the people.

Talking to newsmen in Lahore on Tuesday, Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq said three hundred freight trains are coming from Karachi to other parts of the country during one month period.

He said that additional seventy five locomotives are also being included shortly.


*New Coaches for the Hazara Express*






*Pakistan-Russia Corridor: Gas Pipeline deal Reshaped*

Islamabad and Moscow are only a month away from signing a gas pipeline construction agreement, with a commercial deal to follow over the next few months, the Pakistani petroleum and natural resources minister told Sputnik.
RT Global Resources, a subsidiary of Russia’s state technologies corporation Rostec, and Pakistani Inter State Gas System (ISGS) announced a project to build Pakistan’s oil and gas infrastructure in December 2014. The project includes liquefied natural gas regasification terminals as well as construction of gas pipelines.
“The government-to-government agreement will hopefully be within a month. Then there is a commercial agreement, which is soon to be negotiated. We hope to finalize everything within the next 3-4 months,” Shahid Khaqan Abbasi said in an interview.
Abbasi said the 683-mile North South pipeline stretching from southern Pakistan’s Karachi to Lahore in the country’s northeast is a “substantial start” of Islamabad’s cooperation with Moscow.
“This is 100-percent a Russian project. It is being done on a build-own-operate-transfer basis,” the minister told Sputnik, adding that Russia will also take part in tenders in the $7.6-billion Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) gas pipeline later this year.
Rostec estimated in December 2014 that nearly $3 billion will be invested in the North South gas pipeline, which Abbasi asserted will also involve Iranian and Turkmen gas, over the next three years.
TAPI is designed to transport 30 billion cubic meters of gas annually from gas-rich Turkmenistan starting in 2017.
Pakistan is discussing deliveries of liquefied natural gas (LNG) to the country with Gazprom’s South-East Asian subsidiary, Shahid Khaqan Abbasi told Sputnik.
“They [the Russian government] have nominated Gazprom Singapore to deal with us for that. So on a government-to-government basis, we have negotiated with Gazprom Singapore for the supply of LNG to our facilities,” Abbasi said after meeting his Russian counterpart Alexander Novak in Moscow.
Previous Year. Russia and Pakistan announced a project on the construction of gas pipelines and LNG regasification terminals in the South Asian country.
Earlier this month, Pakistan launched its first LNG import terminal in the southern seaport of Karachi in a bid to counter power shortages in the country.
Natural gas is liquified for transportation to long distances and must be regasified before being distributed further via pipelines


*Eastern corridor route: Pakistan, China to sign infrastructure financing deals*






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and China will sign multibillion-dollar infrastructure financing agreements during the long-awaited visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping to make the eastern corridor route operational, which may put controversy over alignment of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor to rest.

Both countries will sign a government-to-government infrastructure framework agreement to initiate work on four projects besides separately signing their financing agreements.

The four projects will have to be completed to make the existing alignment along eastern parts of the country operational as a ‘stopgap arrangement’, said authorities in the Ministry of Planning and Development.

These projects are along the eastern corridor linking Thakot in the north to the Gwadar Port.

The officials said there were many missing links in the existing alignment that have to be bridged by the end of next year to make the Gwadar Port operational under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Under the programme, China wants to develop its under-developed western parts and will also have access to strategically located deep-sea Gwadar Port to secure commercial sea lines.

During the Chinese president’s visit, which is expected to begin from Monday, the financing agreements will be signed by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar and China’s commerce and trade minister. Dar will cut short his Washington visit and reach Islamabad on April 19.

The Chinese president’s visit will also play a critical role in restoring the regional power balance that foreign policy experts say has tilted in favour of India after President Barack Obama’s trip to New Delhi.

In the short term, both the countries have agreed to make the eastern route operational, which is easy to build besides being the safest among the three alignments. All of them are planned to be made operational in the next 15 years. They said there will be multiple nodes on the corridor, which will connect all the provinces.

*Eastern line*

The alignment has now been agreed with the starting point at Kashgar China and Khunjerab Pakistan. It will pass through Thakot-Mansehra-Islamabad-Lahore and Multan.

From Multan, the route will be linked to Hyderabad through Rohri and Dadu. The Hyderabad-Karachi portion will be linked through M-9. Karachi then will be linked to Gwadar through N-10 East Bay Express Way along the coastal line.

The framework agreement will ensure concessionary Chinese financing to make the eastern corridor fully operational.

Under the corridor, 487km Karakoram Highway Phase-II will be constructed from Raikot-Sazin-Thakot-Mansehra to Islamabad at a cost of $3.5 billion. During the visit, an agreement will be signed for roughly $1 billion concessionary financing for constructing 120 km of the 487km road.

The financing agreement will also cover the 387km Multan-Sukkur route to be constructed at a cost of $2.6 billion. China will give a 90% concessionary loan.

The East Bay Express Way costing $148 million will be part of the framework agreement, the officials added. Financing for the New Gwadar International Airport is also part of the broader agreement.

At Sukkur, the corridor is divided into two categories. The one along the eastern line will lead to Karachi and connect Gwadar through the coastal highway.

The second one will go through the centre of the country via Dera Allahyar to Khuzdar and touch the western route.

The western line passes through some restive areas of Balochistan. The officials said the western corridor was part of a long-term plan that was under process and will be completed by 2030.

There has been opposition to the eastern corridor by some political forces and the government is trying to overcome these challenges, said the officials.

“The opponents of the fate-changing project like CPEC are the enemies of Pakistan,” said Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal.

He said the country has to learn from Chinese development experience and stop politicising mega development projects through political statements.

The officials said the CPEC will equally benefit all the provinces. In Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, an 802km road and rail network will be constructed. In Balochistan, a 3,366km road and rail network will be constructed as well.

The $130-million breakwater construction at the Gwadar Port and $28 million for dredging of berthing areas and channels at the port are part of the package to be signed by both the sides.

China will also fund infrastructure development at the Gwadar export processing zone, necessary facilities for fresh water treatment at Gwadar and upgradation of the Gwadar Hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Sustainable Development of Lahore Walled City*

*



















Packages Mall in Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Walton Mall and Emporium sure gonna change Lahore + Metro Train and Bahawalpur Solar Power plant hope they will complete it to 1000 MW


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Mr.Nair said:


> Latest IMF statistics 2015, put pakistan economy in 42nd position
> 
> List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



1. Those are not the latest IMF 2015 statistics. They are the ratings from 2014.

2. The real measure of GDP and a country's actual wealth is measured by the per capita purchasing parity of its masses. Since India is a poor country it ranks among the world's worst at no. 125. Even below Nigeria.

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

3. You have an inferiority complex which shines out through your posts.

4. I have already asked you to leave def.pk. Posting garbage is not a healthy activity for a 13-something South Indian who has yet to learn to read a book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Muhammad Omar said:


> Walton Mall and Emporium sure gonna change Lahore + Metro Train and Bahawalpur Solar Power plant hope they will complete it to 1000 MW



What is the power generation capacity of the Bhawalpur Solar park ?


----------



## Danish saleem

GHOST RIDER said:


> What is the power generation capacity of the Bhawalpur Solar park ?


100 MW


----------



## Muhammad Omar

GHOST RIDER said:


> What is the power generation capacity of the Bhawalpur Solar park ?



Now 100 MW but only 1 part is completed now the total capacity will be 1000 MW


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sialkot Waste Management 





















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma


























Directorate of Food Staff Training through Video Conferencing!

As the wheat procurement is about to start in Punjab, PITB has developed a smartphone application for Food Department enabling it to digitize farmers' details, who apply for Bardana and Supply wheat. The digital database will lead to higher transparency in the wheat procurement process. The training of concerned officials from Rawalpindi, Attock, Sialkot, Narowal, Gujrat, ManiBahauddin, Jehlum, and Khanewal distrcits have been conducted using PITB's video conferencing facilities installed all over Punjab, saving cost and time of hundreds of government officials.
Moreover, the Citizen Feedback Monitoring Program by PITB is also being applied to take feedback from farmers about the service delivery by Food Department.





__________________

Supporting Education Reforms Through Innovative Technologies!

Once the manual monitoring of schools is replaced with the digital one, there are significant improvements in Teachers' Attendance, Students' Attendance, and Admin Visits to the schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Seeking Synergies for Improved Health Services at the Base of the Pyramid!

Team PITB presented health initiatives, interventions and services to team at EVA-BHN (Empowerment, Voice & Accountability for Better Health and Nutrition). The discussion comprised of areas of mutual collaboration and modalities of cooperation between EVA-BHN and PITB from the perspective of public complaint lodging and redressal of grievances from RHCs, BHUs. Both organizations remain highly committed to the provision of quality health services for the masses.






*Enhancing Vegetable Production in Punjab during the year 2014-15.

Agriculture Department, Government of the Punjab*











*ADB to provide $43m to Pakistan for completion of water projects *






Asian Development Bank (ADB) will provide forty three million dollars to Pakistan for completion of water related projects in FATA. 

An agreement to this effect was signed by the Secretary Economic Affairs Division Muhammad Saleem Sethi and the Country Director of Asian Development Bank in Islamabad on Friday. *It will benefit 1.4 million people besides promotion of agriculture in FATA. *

*The amount will be utilized for the construction of nine small dams in the tribal areas.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Emporium Mall Lahore Today updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Samanabad Nalla (from Multan Rd toward Ferozepur Rd.)
*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus*










Credit: Hanif Abbasi FB 






*Dual Carriage Way to Gawadar Airport Inaugurated *


----------



## VelocuR

Holy smoking,47 stadiums!!!

Are these related to crickets or any sports?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

VelocuR said:


> Holy smoking,47 stadiums!!!
> 
> Are these related to crickets or any sports?



Small stadiums football hockey etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Ground Breaking of Energy projects with Chinese cooperation*




*

Karot 720 MW Hydropower project.

Dawood 50 MW Wind-power project.

Sachal 50 MW Wind-power project.

Zonergy 900 MW solar project.

Jhimpir 100 MW Wind-power project.
*






*Quaid e Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*China offers investment of $3.8bn for PR *






LAHORE: Chinese Vice Minister for Transport Lu DongFu has said that Peoples Republic of China will contribute all out resources for up-gradation of Pakistan Railways (PR).

Addressing a joint meeting of a 13-member delegation of Chinese official and PR officers at PR headquarters here on Tuesday, he said that China was willing to invest more than $3.8 billion in the railways sector.

He said that Pak-China friendship was time-tested and based on true cooperation, adding that China wanted to help the PR for developing all sections including locomotives, signalling, communication and track.

He assured that all out cooperation would be offered for the betterment of the Pakistan Railways.

He thanked the PR administration for warm welcome and said the reception by the PR would be remembered for years.

Representatives of China Eryuan Engineering group gave a briefing on the feasibility study report of the PR and recommended several suggestions for up-gradation of Karachi-Havelian (ML1) track.

On the occasion, PR Chief Executive Officer Javiad Anwar Boobak acknowledged the cooperation of China and said that Pakistan and China have been working for years.

He said China cooperation in the improvement of the PR was an example of true friendship which could never be shaken.

Earlier, the PR CEO welcomed the Chinese guests at Lahore Railway Station where children presented them bouquets.

Later, he along with the Chinese delegation and PR officers visited PR Locomotive Workshop.

The PR CEO briefed the guests about the manufacturing, rehabilitation and capacity of the shop on which the Chinese Minister offered cooperation in the locomotive manufacturing and rehabilitation.

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Solar in Rural Areas

Installation of Solar Street lights in a village of Lasbela Balochistan*










*Installation of Solar in Thar, Sindh*

*











*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*










*Expansion of the Expo Center in Lahore*










*Lahore Metro Train Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus






























Bahria Palisades Apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MURREE ROAD Sheraton Hotel*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sustainable Development of Walled City Dilkash Lahore*











Credit: Muhammad Hamza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Continue 






Credit: Ghazanfar Sadiq






















Credit: Muhammad Hamza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bahawalpur Waste Management

















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Bahria Town Tower Karachi *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Continue 
























__________________


----------



## Edevelop

*Energy Projects:*

*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower*






*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma*














*1000 MW Bahawalpur Solar Park*










*132-KV Grid Station in Fateh Pur District Layya along with transmission line*

*



*

*Work on coal power plants started*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Yamaha Motorcycle Plant at Port Qasim*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi High Rise Buildings*

*Chapal Skymark*






*Princess Tower
*





*The Arkadians*










*Bahria Icon*






*Dolmen City*






*Bakht*






*Marine Prominade*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Orange Line Metro Train okayed*






LAHORE: The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) Punjab approved four development schemes worth Rs174.172 billion of various sectors. The approved schemes include the over Rs162 billion Metro Rail Transit System on the Orange Line here, according to a spokesman.

The schemes were approved in a meeting of the PDWP, presided over by Planning and Development Board Chairman Muhammad Irfan Elahi. Provincial Secretary (Planning and Development) Waseem Ajmal Chaudhry, members of the board and others concerned also attended the meeting.

The schemes also include Disaster and Climate Resilience Improvement Project worth Rs10.24bn, Rs332 million for optimising Canal and Groundwater Management to Assist Water User Associations in Maximising Crop Production and Managing Salinisation with Australian Assistance (revised) and a Rs971.6m project related to purchase of mobile health units.

Orange Line Metro Train okayed - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Work on Multan Metro Bus next week as offices set up*






The construction work on Metro Bus Project will begin from next week as contractors have set up a camp office in the town. Sources said that all the towns have been directed by the district administration to launch operation for clearing the route of Metro Bus from encroachments while repair work on alternate routes has also begun. The district administration is going to set up three container-offices on the route of the project where officials will be available round the clock with complete revenue record. Sources said that these offices will not only address public complaints but also ensure on-spot payments to the affectees of the project.
Meanwhile, DCO Zahid Saleem Gondal said that the process of land acquisition would be accomplished after taking public representatives, traders and civil society into confidence. “Besides paying the land owners higher than market rate, we’ll also purchase the debris of their buildings,” he declared while addressing a meeting here on Tuesday. He said that the Multan Metro would be more advanced than Lahore Metro and high speed express bus would be run. He said that steering committees comprising members of assemblies, district administration and civil society had been constituted to make the land acquisition process transparent.
He said that the Metro project had been evolved while keeping in view future traffic needs of the city. He declared that maximum land acquisition would be done to keep room for future expansions. He said that the Chief Minister had given project worth billions to offer cheaper travelling facility to the residents of South Punjab.
Briefing the participants on this occasion, the Chief Engineer of the project Sabir Khan Saddozai said that funds had been transferred to MDA for land acquisition and the project would be accomplished in record time. He added that the alternate traffic plan had also been issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

cb4 said:


> *Orange Line Metro Train okayed*



Dubai Metro


----------



## Edevelop

*Narowal sports city project to complete in 2016*






NAROWAL: The Narowal International Sports City project will be completed by the end of 2016 with a sum of Rs2.498 billion.

This was stated by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal Chaudhry while talking to reporters here on Monday.

He said the sports city was a huge project which was being built over an area of 45 acres of land.

The minister said the boundary wall was being completed with a sum of Rs200 million.

He said that eight construction firms were working day and night to complete the project.

Mr Chaudhry said the project had been designed and being executed by Nespak in collaboration with the Zeerak International.

He said the sports city would have facilities for both outdoor and indoor games, including an international level cricket stadium, hockey stadium, football stadium, squash, tennis, volleyball, basketball, badminton and table tennis courts, a swimming pool, a gymnasium and a track for athletics.

He said the sports city would also have a restaurant, a mosque, admin offices, residences and other facilities of international standard for players.

The minister said the training and couching center was also a part of the project which would help local players in honing their skills.

Narowal sports city project to complete in 2016 - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI 2 Underpasses + Flyover by Bahria*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Continue....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Multan Metro


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sustainable Development of Walled City*

Restoration of Shahi hamam Lahore 






-------------------






-----------------------------






-----------------------------






Work on Walking & Food Street in Saddar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pk Govt activate Swat Airport (SAIDU SHARIF AIRPORT) again for tourism and domestic flights *





















*Education budget to be more than doubled, says secretary*


MULTAN: “Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has increased the budget for education from Rs100 billion to Rs248 billion,” said Schools Education Secretary Abdul Jabbar Shaheen on Monday.

He was addressing a seminar at the Centre of Excellence Boys High School in Dera Ghazi Khan.

He said the government was cognizant of the importance of education and had prioritised it. He said this was why the budget for school education had been increased from Rs100 billion to Rs248.

Shaheen said following the chief minister’s directives, more than 500 political leaders and bureaucratic officers had begun delivering lectures at academic institutions.

He said this was a positive trend and would motivate students and teachers.

Shaheen said the chief minister had ordered assistant education officers in each district to reward teachers with outstanding performance with promotions and cash prizes. The secretary said education officers should identify schools performing poorly and deliver lectures there twice or thrice a week.

He said 1,000 assistant education officers would be hired across the province. He said each assistant education officer would monitor 20 schools. He said they should also give their recommendations to the government so that policies could be devised to improve standard of education across the province. Later, the secretary visited the primary school in Shakoorabad where a classroom’s roof had collapsed last week.

DCO Nadeemur Rehman informed him that the school activities had been moved to a rented building temporarily. He said families of the injured children had been provided financial assistance. He said the government taken care of medical He said the district government would construct four-room double-storey buildings in schools in a state of disrepair. The secretary said it was tragic that the literacy level was dwindling.

“We can only revive the education sector by motivating teachers,” he said. He said he was visiting primary schools and lecturing students and distributing course books.

Education EDO Muhammad Saleem Khan said no stone would be left unturned to improve quality of education.




*Rs8 billion to be spent on Punjab’s tribal areas*


MULTAN: “The provincial government has approved Rs8 billion for development work in tribal areas on its borders with Sindh and Balochistan,” Punjab Tribal Area Development Director Tahir Khursheed said on Monday.

He said Rs30 million had been allocated for development of water resources in Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur.

He said Rs18.5 million had been allocated for installation of 100 MW solar plants in Rajanpur and Dera Ghazi Khan.

He said check posts of the Border Military Police would be upgraded. Khursheed said 26 basic health units and veterinary hospitals would be set up in Tribal Area of the Punjab. He said Rs11.8 million had been issued for 14 small tubewell schemes and repair of dykes.

Khursheed said 511 small solar plants would be distributed in six union councils of the tribal areas of the Punjab and Rs17.2 million rupees had been issued for this purpose.

He was addressing a Tribal Area Development Programme meeting.

He said tenders for repair and construction of roads in tribal areas had been sought. He said seven roads – four in Dera Ghazi Khan and three in Rajanpur – would be built over 143 kilometres. He said Rs1.7 billion would be spent on the project. He said in the second phase, a 47-kilometre long road would be constructed.

He said Rs100 million had been allocated for the distribution of 2,935 solar lights. He said of these, 1,510 had been distributed. He said the government hoped to complete these projects within three years. He said the provincial government had taken suggestions from all stakeholders before announcing these development projects.

“We have asked local tribal leaders to monitoring the projects and report their grievances,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gujranwala Waste Management *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahawalpur Waste Management*


----------



## HariPrasad

Very good!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Jamia Mosque Bahria town Lahore 










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Sulman Badshah said:


> *Jamia Mosque Bahria town Lahore
> 
> View attachment 217897
> View attachment 217898
> View attachment 217899
> *



What I like about the mosque is that it has a traditional look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

Any skyscraper coming up in Pakistan?(200m+)


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ryuzaki said:


> Any skyscraper coming up in Pakistan?(200m+)


Bahria Icon tower is under construction .. It is about 270 meters 64 floors


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Ryuzaki said:


> Any skyscraper coming up in Pakistan?(200m+)



Bahria Icon, Dolmen 2, Dolmen 3...


----------



## Sulman Badshah

HariPrasad said:


> What I like about the mosque is that it has a traditional look.


yes i like the design of this one too ... they put Mughal era type infrastructure


----------



## pakindia

Pak is doing great cheers to pakistani brothers i hope one day all the barriers between india and pakistan break and we merge as an union


----------



## Ryuzaki

Sulman Badshah said:


> Bahria Icon tower is under construction .. It is about 270 meters 64 floors



Any pics?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ryuzaki said:


> Any pics?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

* Bahria Town flyover inaugurated in Karachi*

Published: May 1, 2015




PHOTO: TWITTER

*After much opposition and controversy, the Bahria Town Flyover in Karachi’s Clifton area finally became operational on Friday.*

The three projects, two underpasses and a flyover, costing Rs1.89 billion, have been built near Abdullah Shah Ghazi’s shrine in Clifton.

The projects were completed within one year despite the earlier promised six months owing to stay orders.






Inauguration ceremony at the Bahria Town underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah




----------



## nomi007

Lansdowne Bridge over Indus River - ‪‎Sukkur
c. 1890s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

pakindia said:


> Pak is doing great cheers to pakistani brothers i hope one day all the barriers between india and pakistan break and we merge as an union


Dont troll here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ryuzaki said:


> Any skyscraper coming up in Pakistan?(200m+)



Render Of Dolmen Twin City Towers Karachi 







under Construction 





Another Render 

Bahria Icon Karachi





Under Construction 





Grand Hyatt Hotel Islamabad 

Render









Under Construction 









others are from 140 + to 160 +

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI 2 Underpasses + Flyover by Bahria*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Mega City along M-1 Nowshera / Feasibility study Complete
Project is designed by Meinhardt Pakistan *

Current Status = Land Acquisition















__________________

*Swat Museum after renovation 














*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*SOLAR KPK PROJECT 
Solar Tube well - Paroa DI Khan site completed
















Solar Tube well - Garah Baloch TANK site completed








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad Int Airport *










*LWMC presents Model Streets in Samanabad

*

*LAHORE - The Lahore Waste Management Company (LWMC) has inaugurated first phase of Clean and Green Streets Campaign by establishing Model Streets and Community Society in the locality of Samanabad.*


After a comprehensive cleaning operation in the area by LWMC, the Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA) decorated streets in the form of massive plantation along the wall of Hamayet-e-Islam Girls College which was flatly neglected.
To sensitise the residents of the area about Clean & Green Streets initiative, an awareness walk was held led by LWMC head of Communication Department Jamil Khawar and Assistant Director PHA Shahnawaz Watto.
Other participants included LWMC senior mangers Suhail Malik, Asif Iqbal, Ayaz Mazhar, Deputy Manager Shafqat Rasool, local political coordinators, community members and school children.
Javaid Iqbal, a local resident lauded ‘Model Streets and Community Societies’ initiative terming it a milestone plan for instilling sense of responsibility among citizens. “We will play our role for the sustainability of this remarkable campaign,” said Iqbal with greater determination.
Brochures were distributed at camps and among households during door to door campaign.
According to LWMC spokesperson, next model streets will be set up in Shalamar town and Wagha Town within a couple of days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Upgradaion of Govt General Hospital,Samanabad — in Faisalabad.*


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*پاکستان کی معاشی نمو میں آئندہ برس 4.7 فیصد کی شرح سے اضافہ ہوگا، رپورٹ*





عالمی بینک کی آسان کاروبار درجہ بندی میں پاکستان کا بھارت کے مقابلے میں مقام بھی بلند رہا۔ فوٹو:اکانومسٹ

لندن: برطانوی جریدے “اکانومنسٹ” نے پاکستان کی تیزی سے مستحکم ہوتی معیشت سے متعلق حوصلہ افزا رپورٹ جاری کی ہے جس میں ماہرین کا کہنا ہے کہ پاکستان کی معاشی نمو میں آئندہ برس تک 4.7 فیصد کی شرح سے اضافہ ہوگا جو گزشتہ 8 برس میں تیز ترین شرح ہوگی۔

برطانوی جریدے نے لکھا ہے کہ پاکستانی معیشت امید کے ایک نایاب دور کی بلندیوں کو چھورہی ہے جب کہ عالمی منڈی میں تیل کی قیمتوں میں کمی کے بعد ملکی معاشی نمو میں بہتری آئی ہے اور اس حوالے سے آئی ایم ایف کا کہنا ہے کہ 14-2013 میں پاکستان کا تیل درآمدی کا بل 12 ارب ڈالر رہا جو جی ڈی پی کا 5 فیصد ہے اور اگر تیل کی قیمتوں میں کمی کا رجحان رہا تو پاکستان آئندہ 3 برس میں 12 ارب ڈالر بچاسکتا ہے اور یہ رقم دیگر شعبوں پر خرچ کر کے ملک میں خوشحالی لائی جاسکتی ہے۔

جریدے نے موجودہ حکومت کے حوالے سے لکھا ہے کہ وزیراعظم نواز شریف کی معاشی پالیسیوں کی بدولت غیرملکی زرمبادلہ کے ذخائر میں دگنا اضافہ ہوا جو گزشتہ دہائی کے مقابلے میں دو گنا ہے جب کہ ملک کے زرمبادلہ کے ذخائر 17.7 ارب ڈالر تک پہنچ چکے ہیں، گزشتہ برس کے مقابلے میں سیمنٹ کی فروخت میں 5.5 فیصد اضافہ ہوا جس سے ملک میں فروغ پانے والی تعیمراتی صنعت کا اندازہ ہوتا ہے جب کہ اسی عرصے کے دوران کاروں کی فروخت میں بھی 22 فیصد سے زائد اضافہ ہوا۔ رواں برس مرکزی بینک کی جانب سے 2 بار شرح سود میں کمی کی گئی، بعض غیر ادا شدہ بلوں کی وصولی سے تقسیم کار کمپنیوں پر مالی بوجھ میں کمی واقع ہوئی، ٹیکس کا دائرہ کار وسیع کرنے اور کٹوتی کرنے سے ٹیکس دہندگان میں اضافہ ہوا اور بجلی کے ٹیرف میں اضافہ کیا گیا۔

اخبار نے لکھا ہے کہ پاکستان کی اسٹاک مارکیٹ کا حجم 2012 سے ڈالر کے لحاظ سے دوگنا ہوگیا جس میں زیادہ تر غیرملکی دلچسپی دیکھنے میں آئی جب کہ عالمی بینک کی آسان کاروبار درجہ بندی میں پاکستان کا بھارت کے مقابلے میں مقام بھی بلند رہا۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Parliament House #Islamabad. Under construction in 1976

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*FAISALBAD | Canal Expressway | 27 KM | Infrastructure | U/C*
May 02, 2015 15:00 pm

+
FAISLABAD (92 News) – Punjab Chief Minister (CM) Shahbaz Sharif on Saturday inspected the progress of the Canal Expressway and announced that it will be completed by the end of this year.

Talking to newsmen after the inspection, the CM said the 27-kilometer three-lane road will be constructed with 16 billion rupees, and it will link five tehsils of Faisalabad reducing travel time to Lahore by 30 minutes.

Shahbaz Sharif said the project carries the significance of Economic Corridor for the people of Faisalabad in respect of giving boost to trade, industry, and business activities, and generating thousands of jobs.

The Chief Minister also visited Faisalabad Agriculture University where he laid foundation stone of a Girls’ hostel.





MAP.








*Sustainable Development of Walled City Dilkash Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hafee_Bravo

Triple M guess?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Prime Minister Inaugurates First Solar Power Project*

Pakistan
27 mins ago




*BAHAWALPUR – The Prime minister of Pakistan Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif inaugurates the inception of first solar power project in Bahawalpur.*

The foundations of Quaid e Azam Solar power project have been laid down. The area allotted to the project comprises of 500 acres. The project would be completed with a collective cost of 15 Billion rupees.


The initial part of the project expected to yield 100 megawatts has been directed to be completed within 11months for which 4 solar panels would be installed.

Chinese President Xi Jinping during his recent visit to Pakistan, had laid the foundations of this solar project. Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong also attends the inauguration ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Work on Orange Line Lahore Metro Train Project to Start in June*

*




*
*Multan Metro Bus Project Started*






*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus close to completion*























*Pakistan Railways Green Line to be inaugurated on May 15*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__________________
Solar power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sustainable Development of Walled City*
*
Fresco Work in Shahi Hammam*



































foundation stones of a Girls’ hostel and Punjab Bio Energy Institute at Faisalabad Agriculture University

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park Bahawalpur *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2x2.5 MW Hydel Power Projects Chashma *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro*

1) HEC Metro Station







2) Pothohar Metro Station







3) 6th Road Metro Station






Stock Exchange Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan improving sanitation way faster than India: Study*
By IANS | 9 May, 2015, 01.57PM IST
40 comments |Post a Comment

NEW YORK: Pakistan has left India far behind in terms of improving water and sanitation access for their citizens, reveals a new performance index released on Friday. 

While Pakistan was ranked five in the new index developed by The Water Institute at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill's Gillings School of Global Public Health in the US, India occupied an unenviable 92nd position. 

High-performing countries for 2015 are those that achieved significant improvement in recent years compared to their peers. Low-performing countries are those that showed stagnation or decline in recent years compared to their peers. 

India's ranking as a bottom-performer predates the recent launch of the " Clean India Mission" by Prime Minister Narendra Modi. 

Sub-Saharan Africa countries including Mali, South Africa, and Ethiopia are also among the top performers world-wide in spite of modest resources, according to the WaSH Performance Index that evaluates .. 

Other high performers include China, El Salvador, Niger, Egypt, and Maldives. Conversely, Russia, the Philippines and Brazil were bottom performers . 

The index compares countries of all sizes and income levels. Using this method, the report revealed that a country's gross domestic product did not determine performance in improving water and sanitation for its citizens. 

"This means that even countries with limited resources can make great strides if they have the right programs in place," said co-author of the report Jamie Bartram, director of The Water Institute at UNC. 

"National governments, NGOs, and aid agencies can direct their resources toward building systems and capacity for action in countries that are lagging, and toward implementation where those capacities are in place and performing," Bartram noted.


First export ship to embark on journey from Gwadar Port


*ISLAMABAD: The first consignment, comprising fish exports, is expected to depart from Gwadar Port on Monday, formally kicking off commercial activities, said Federal Secretary for Ports and Shipping Khalid Pervez.*

The Chinese Overseas Ports Holding Company is responsible for operation of the port; officials from the company would be present on the occasion along with others including Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Kamran Micheal.

On Sunday, the Chinese Overseas Shipping Company (COSCO) will bring empty containers to the port before they will be loaded with fish, marking the formal inauguration of export from the deep sea port.

The Chinese have taken control of the activities for export of their products to Central Asian countries and Middle East in the long run, part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Project, which was recently kicked off by Chinese President Xi Jinping during his last-month visit to Pakistan.

Import activity from the Gwadar Port began in 2009. Since then, cargoes containing fertilisers and wheat have been imported through this port by the government.

However, the private sector has yet to start its export/import from the Gwadar Port, hindered because of the connecting roads being under construction. The Economic Coordination Committee of cabinet had decided in 2009 that the Trading Corporation of Pakistan(TCP) should use Gwadar for the import of wheat and fertiliser via the newly establish port aimed at starting the operation gradually.

A senior officer in the Ministry of Ports and Shipping said that the Gwadar Port has been given to the Chinese company on the basis of the ‘Land Lord Port Concept’ on 9% gross revenue for the next 40 years. He explained that the company will pay Pakistan from its gross revenue and not on the net profit.

The officer said that at this stage, fish cargo can only be exported via Gwadar port as there are only fish processing factories in the area.

The officer believed that it will take decades for the port to become profitable due to the geographical location of Gwadar.

Port Qasim, he mentioned, had become formally operational in 1979 and reached its breakeven point after two decades despite being situated in the business and industrial hub of the country.

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 10th, 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.......:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

why are the streets so empty?


----------



## danish_vij

Ryuzaki said:


> why are the streets so empty?


i think its not street it the flyover they made for metro bus only so only buses.....afaik


----------



## ghazi52

New Islamabad Airport.............





.......








danish_vij said:


> i think its not street it the flyover they made for metro bus only so only buses.....afaik


True.

Ariel view of New Islamabad international airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ryuzaki said:


> why are the streets so empty?



This is the Elevated track for Metro Bus

*Hazara Express on approach to Rawalpindi Railway Station while Mareer Metro Stop can be seen in the background*






Italian company SELEX to install baggage conveyor system at New Islamabad International Airport


http://www.selex-es.com/documents/73...utions_LQ_.pdf






*Bids for construction of LRR loop to be sought tomorrow*

LAHORE: The Lahore Ring Road Authority is set to advertise requests for proposals (RFPs) from construction companies for three packages of the southern loop of the Lahore Ring Road on Monday (tomorrow).

A senior LRRA official told The Express Tribune that bids would be received till June 30.

He said in the first phase companies would be shortlisted based on their expressions of interest (EOI). There technical and financial proposals would be reviewed later, he said.

The official said the contract would be awarded to by end of July. He said the company would be required to complete construction in two years.

The construction of the three southern loop packages had been approved by the Planning and Development Department in end April.

The meeting had decided that the project would be undertaken in a build and transfer (BT) mode rather than the built, lease and transfer (BLT) mode approved earlier. Under the BT mode, the ownership of the LRR southern loop would be transferred to the Lahore Ring Road Authority at the completion of its construction (in about two years).

The LRRA would be responsible for the maintenance and operation (collection of toll). This would save Rs29 billion earlier earmarked as a lump-sum payment to the construction company for maintenance.

Under the revised plan, the LRRA would pay back the construction cost in eight years at a 17-percent rate of interest.

Under the BLT mode, the ownership of the southern loop would have stayed with the construction company for 18 years after construction. The company would have leased the road to the government for toll collection.

The meeting had also decided to construct service lanes on both sides of the road for only a five-kilometre stretch to bring down the construction cost from Rs54 billion to Rs35 billion.

Package details

Of the three packages of the southern loop, package 1 (9.35 kilometre) will connect the northern loop in Defence Housing Authority with Ferozepur Road; Package 2 (13 km) will connect Ferozepur Road at Gajju Matta to Adda Plot; and Package 3 (8km) will run from Adda Plot to Multan Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

*Habib Construction Services site office at Madni Chowk*









*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus *










*Islamabad Stock Exchange Station underground passageway*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Render of Grand Jamia Masjid by Bahria Town Karachi*






*235-bed hospital approved for Faisalabad: Ejaz *


Member Provincial Assembly Sheikh Ejaz Tuesday said that Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif has approved the proposal of a 235-bed hospital for Haseeb Shaheed Colony Faisalabad.

Talking to media men in Faisalabad, he said that work on this project would start in this month and it would be completed with an estimated cost of Rs 2 billion within a short span of one year. 
http://radio.gov.pk/newsdetail/67348/7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Muhammad Omar said:


>


Clone of Trafalgar square is almost ready. Malik Riaz has a habit of cloning all the famous sculptures in the world. I wonder if he will be sued in the court for violating copyright? I hope not


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Aether said:


> Clone of Trafalgar square is almost ready. Malik Riaz has a habit of cloning all the famous sculptures in the world. I wonder if he will be sued in the court for violating copyright? I hope not



yupe there's is a Eiffel Tower in Lahore and Pindia Bahria town even Statue of LIberty too...
Taj Mahal Eiffel Tower and some wonders are also planned for Karachi Bahria Town


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..*Latest pics of a tunnel near the Attabad landslide site.















D*.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

SAHIWAL: Shaiwal will be connected with Faisalabad-Multan Motorway with a 48km two-lane expressway at Chak Bahadur Shah Sherazi point.

Provincial Minister for Zakat and Ushr Malik Nadeem Kamran told reporters on Tuesday the Rs4 billion project had been approved by the prime minister. He said overhead bridges would be constructed over Lower Bari Doab Canal and railway line.

*Multan Metro Bus *

*Construction Work in full swing (vahari chowk multan)*








__________________





*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus *

*Near Peshawar Mor*




*In Rawalpindi *
[URL='http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/tabebnoor1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8222202246076_zpsocoul9wi.jpeg.html']

[/URL]


*Motarway M-4
*







*Executive Committee of the National Economic Council gives a go-ahead to nine projects worth Rs 410 billion*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

golden pearl of pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 221225


Didn't know PIA had abandoned the flights for Barcelona.

I think if there is less passenger traffic for PIA then it must land directly to Barcelona and come back via Rome.

This way it will be serving two airports at the same time.

There are too many Pakistanis living in Barcelona so I am sure it would always be a hot destination for travellers to Pakistan.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bogies imported from china were painted lime green in china.*


----------



## Sulman Badshah

KARACHI: 142 feet tall Christian cross under-construction in Gora Qabrustan, near Shahrah-e-Faisal. Pakistani businessman Parvez Henry Gill is constructing this, claiming it to be Asia's tallest cross. A symbol religious harmony in #Pakistani society.#Christianity#Karachi#Pakistan






*A modern dairy farm with a difference*





Dairyland (Pvt.) Ltd is an integrated state-of-the art ‘grass-to-glass system’ dairy farm in Sindh. It is the country’s second-largest dairy farm and is one of the major suppliers of milk and value-added dairy products.

The dairy farm produces and processes value-added milk products from its own pasteurised milk, which is collected from automated milking parlours, ensuring a high quality of standardised, unpolluted milk.

The farm has a total herd of over 3,000 100pc Australian cows, of which around 1,800 to 2,000 are milking cows at a time. The cows are fed high quality fodder grown under the supervision of foreign qualified agronomists, kept under a clean and hospitable environment, and regularly checked and vaccinated by qualified veterinarians.

Every batch of milk is subjected to stringent quality controls and microbiological tests are carried out at in-house labs.

Its value-added products include plain, sweet and low-fat yogurt, as well as zeera and podina raita, while its flagship milk product is marketed under the brand ‘Dayfresh’.

Besides this, Dairyland supplies fresh milk packed in poly-pouches and food-grade high density polyethylene (HDPE) bottles to over 1,000 outlets. It also offers long shelf-life plain milk and flavoured milk in HDPE bottles.

*‘According to the recently released official data, the number of dairy farms in the country has declined to 8m from 11.5m in 1996 — a loss of 3.5m farms in 18 years’*
The company directly delivers its milk and other products through a fleet of chiller trucks to the end consumers.

During a visit to the dairy farm near Gharo on the National Highway, M Nadeem Monnoo, director of Dairyland Pvt Ltd, told this writer that ‘Dayfresh’ is a leader in the fresh milk market in Sindh.

With a background in textiles, the company’s chairman, Parvez Akhtar, and its board decided in 2009 to start this venture on a small scale. The Akhtar Group is currently engaged in dairy and poultry farming, textiles and wind energy.

Around 500 un-joined small cows were imported from Australia. Overcoming teething problems, the company now has a 3,000-strong herd.

Monnoo added that the farm was initially spread over 30 acres, but has now been expanded to a sprawling area of 70 acres.

Providing milk production figures, he said an Australian cow gives around 25 litres of milk every day, while peak production can reach as high as 50-55 litres. Against this, Pakistani animals on average produce around 6-7 litres of milk every day.

Each animal, said Monnoo, has an identity (computer) chip and a number is fixed on its ear. This allows a computer in the milking parlour to keep record the quantity of milk produced by that cow at a certain point of day. The database also has a complete health history of each animal, including vaccination details.

The farm also has a plant that separates manure from the water, which is recycled and used for cleaning and washing purposes. The calf are kept in a nursery for about a month and given mother’s milk. Medical checkups are regularly performed and the calves’ growth is tracked.

The milk collected at the parlours goes directly through the supply pipes to the chillers and the processing plant to ensure its quality, he added. Dairyland is one of few companies that produces its own milk, value-adds the milk from its own source and does not collect from other farm houses.

Responding to a question, Monnoo said the farm has around 6-7 managerial staff and 80 helpers who look after various jobs at the plant, depending upon the seasonal requirement.

He said that Pakistan lags behind in livestock and dairy farming because the sector has traditionally been under the control of absentee landlords and feudal lords, resulting in lack of investment in modern technology and best practices. Not many businessman or industrialists ventured into this segment either until sometime back.

Quoting from an official report, he said the dairy farming sector is confronted with numerous issues, particularly the unbridled imports of whey and skimmed milk powder.. As a result, many farmers are losing interest in the dairy sector.

He added that according to recently released official data, the number of dairy farms in the country has declined to 8m from 11.5m in 1996 — a loss of 3.5m farms in 18 years.

_Published in Dawn, Economic & Business, May 11th , 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Thar *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Jacobabad Institute of Medical Sciences - Completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHQ Hospital, Tando Muhammad Khan - U/C*










*City Court Mirpurkhas U/C*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gosh-e-Taskeen (Do Darya) Dining Spot Khairpur Completed *


























*up gradation of 132KV grid station at Nooriabad, District Jamshoro *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Icon Karachi*



















*KARACHI Mega G4 Corporate Office Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Lucky One *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Render Lucky One Karachi*






*IT Park Islamabad: South Korean bank to conduct feasibility study *

Staff Report 
May 16, 2015


ISLAMABAD: The Ministry of Information Technology and Pakistan Software Export Board (PSEB) approved on Friday the conducting of a feasibility study by South Korean Eximbank for an IT Park in Islamabad having an annual exports potential of $120 million.


Minister of State for IT Anusha Rehman Khan said that the IT Park in Islamabad would be the first one out of total three IT parks. Other two such IT parks would be established in Lahore and Karachi, she added.
The IT minister said that her ministry is in the process of finalising the land acquisition for the remaining two cities. She added, “Pakistan is ranked at 4th position when it comes to reaping revenues in IT-based freelancing and the IT exports have experienced 35% growth in the last year.”
South Korea’s Ministry of Strategy and Finance Director General Seoung-ho Jin said that Eximbank would appoint a Korean company for the feasibility report by July this year. Ambassador for South Korea Song Jong Hawan held that although both the countries had similar economies during the sixties, however, South Korea took the lead by merely taking advantage of the developments in the field of IT. He added that Pakistan today holds tremendous opportunity for benefiting from the same. He said the IT Park in the federal capital would serve as a milestone in establishing strategic partnership between the two countries.
Among the participants were Eximbank Director Park Song-yun, dignitaries from the South Korean Ministry of Strategy and Finance, representatives of the IT ministry and PSEB.


*FEATURE: Pakistan tech on the rise*

May 1, 2015 by Juliana Kenny in Enterprise Tech. 
http://blogs.blouinnews.com/blouinbe...h-on-the-rise/






Pakistan rarely makes the news for its technological progress or contributions to the tech world at large. Sadly it is better known for its civil unrest, homegrown terrorists, and extremist violence. But the country is encouraging a growing faction of entrepreneurs in technology, and is not to be left out of the evolving tech scene. Despite an internet penetration level of under 15% as of last year according to Internet World Stats, some are looking to the country’s startup culture and its lack of legacy infrastructure to help it develop a successful technology industry.

Startup accelerator Invest2Innovate (i2i) has been supporting entrepreneurs and small business owners for a few years now; Tech in Asia reports this week that the accelerator has mentored 16 young businesses. Graduate startups from i2i have raised US$700,000 in investment so far — what seems like a paltry sum to Silicon Valley tech, but the accelerator is boosting jobs and advancing interest in tech. In December of last year, Kalsoom Lakhani, founder and CEO of i2i commented on the movement towards supporting technological innovations in Pakistan for The Next Web: “A number of Pakistan-based technology entrepreneurs – many of whom have had some exposure to well-developed ecosystems like Silicon Valley, New York or London – have been and remain deeply committed to growing this space, often participating as judges, mentors, advisors and investors to competitions, incubators/accelerators and startups.” The accelerator has plans for expanding into other countries as well.

Other startups have gained international recognition, particularly gaming-based businesses. The lack of internet penetration in Pakistan is certainly a hindrance to native tech adoption, but that has not stopped game developers from becoming popular with players and users in other countries. And tech like social gaming is important for developing tech culture as it promotes connecting with users through digital forums. Despite rampant poverty throughout Pakistan, there is growing interest in what internet connection has to offer. Figures like Mariam Adil — a woman at the forefront of Pakistan’s tech entrepreneur scene and startup culture — have become famous for promoting the country’s vested interest in gaming, social technology, and web-based development.

Yet, obvious obstacles remain. One of them being the government’s work to tightly control cyber culture within the country. In late April, the parliament examined a proposed bill entitled The Prevention of Electronic Crimes Act 2015, which would allow the government to censor content and criminalize certain web-based activity under broad parameters. The bill would also allow the government to access data on individual users without any judicial processes. Such legislation mirrors the behavior of Pakistan’s neighbor China. Perhaps the country has been taking notes. No doubt, as startups gain ground in Pakistan, there will be an inevitable pushback against laws that strictly regulate internet use.










*Iran, Pakistan, and China Form Energy Partnership*
By Tim Maverick, Commodities Correspondent

An energy deal two decades in the making looks like it’s finally coming to fruition.

A natural gas pipeline will be built from Iran to energy-needy Pakistan. Dubbed the “Peace Pipeline,” the project brings Iran and Pakistan – countries that have often been at odds – into a mutually beneficial partnership.

China is a part of this deal, too. In fact, the Chinese are funding 85% of the project. The country is footing the $2-billion bill for the 485-mile Pakistani section of the pipeline. The 560-mile Iranian section is already completed.

The project is being managed by a subsidiary of the China National Petroleum Corporation, and will take about two years to complete.

When and if the project is completed, it’ll truly be a blessing for Pakistan. The pipeline will bring in enough natural gas to power 4,500 megawatts of electricity generation. That’s nearly equivalent to the country’s current electricity shortfall!

Of course, all of this depends on whether the sanctions on Iran are eased.

*Bearing Big Gifts*

The specifics surrounding the “Peace Pipeline” were agreed to when Chinese President Xi Jinping visited Pakistan to formalize a $46-billion infrastructure package between the two countries called the China Pakistan Economic Corridor.






That $46 billion is nearly triple the amount of foreign direct investment that Pakistan received since 2008! It also dwarfs prior U.S. aid packages to Pakistan.

The package includes other energy projects, a fiber-optic cable linking the countries, roads, and railways.

A cornerstone of the corridor will be the development of the Gwadar warm-water port, which will include an airport. The port in Pakistan will make it easier to ship goods into Western China, which is far from China’s active east coast ports.

The transport links will also give China valuable access to the Indian Ocean and key export markets in both Central and South Asia.

But all of this is dependent on if Pakistan can control all of the terrorist activity in the country. On April 21, the Pakistan government said it would assign a 12,000-strong security force to protect the Chinese workers that’ll be working in the country.
China’s Big-Picture Thinking

China’s generosity is all part of a plan unveiled in 2013 by President Jinping. Originally called the Silk Road Economic Belt, it was renamed “One Belt, One Road”. The plan is designed to promote regional stability, expand China’s economic footprint, and boost its industrial exports.

The whole idea is to link the 4.4 billion people throughout Asia, and then extend the links even further into places like Russia and Turkey.

The centerpiece of this grand plan involves countries on or near the Indian Ocean. Thus, the $2-billion “Peace Pipeline” and the other infrastructure spending in Pakistan.

China is using part of its massive $3.7-trillion foreign exchange reserve to inject at least $62 billion into state-owned “policy banks” to support this grand scheme. These “banks” include the Export-Import Bank of China, China Development Bank, and the Agricultural Development Bank of China.

Add China’s New Silk Road strategy to the 50 countries supporting the China-led Asia Infrastructure Investment Bank, and you have a lot of major infrastructure projects, many of which involve bringing energy to a part of the world that needs it.

This plan should keep China’s industrial and construction companies strong, as most of the work will be done by Chinese firms. In turn, the construction work will keep the economy rolling and people employed as China’s leaders try to transition the domestic economy to more of a consumer-led economy.

It’s interesting to note that the original Silk Road strategy was an idea brought forward by former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton in 2011 to bring together Central Asian countries through economic and other ties.

That idea died on the vine. But China took it, expanded it, and is pushing ahead with it… as it pushed the United States’ former influence aside in that part of the globe.

And the chase continues,

Tim Maverick

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*China-Pakistan Economic Corridor*

*detail route and features
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus*

















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MURREE ROAD Bahria Golf City*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MURREE ROAD Bahria Golf City*


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*Renovation of Faisalabad Airport*







*Auto sector: Car sales surge 28% during 10MFY15 *






*Porsche Pakistan launches its new SUV, Cayenne SE-Hybrid* *in Islamabad*






*Multan Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Re-Carpeting of Motorway (M-2), Thokar Niaz Baig to Kala Shah Kaku (Section-1) by IKAN*

















*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*

U/C RCC bridge in between Aayeenabad and Shishket in ‪Gojal‬, District ‪Hunza‬














U/C bridge Shishkat Gojal Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*PC Hotel, Peshawar*










*
Heritage Hotel, Lahore*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Emporium Mall, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Former mayor of Karachi Mustafa Kamal , Great Man 
Karachi misses you !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*FAISALABAD Canal Expressway 27 KM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Multan Vehari Road to Khumaharan Chowk*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Multan Vehari Road to Khumaharan Chowk*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Renovated Islamabad Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Renovated Islamabad Airport *






























*Telenor Pakistan's New HQ (Under Construction) Islamabad *

*



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*WALTON Packages Mall Lahore*


























*Render Walton Package Mall Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Muhammad Omar said:


>


How? Peshawar Mor interchange is nowhere near completion.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

RAMPAGE said:


> How? Peshawar Mor interchange is nowhere near completion.



I Know But Peshawar Morr is Different Project then Metro Bus... the Deadline For Peshawar Morr is July 2015.. and Different Contractor is working on it... 

*Fawara chowk Karachi 

Building behind state life building is t/o*





*Construction of Apartment Complex for UCH Power-I in Dera Murad Jamali*





















__________________







*ADB to fund $195mn Balochistan roads project *


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Asian Development Bank (ADB) here Tuesday signed an agreement for National Highway Network Development in Balochistan (Balochistan Roads) Project for an amount of US$195 million.

The loan agreement was signed by the Secretary Economic Affairs Division (EAD) Muhammad Saleem Sethi and Country Director ADB Dr. Werner E. Liepach following a meeting between the Federal Finance Minister Senator Ishaq Dar and ADB Vice President Wencai Zhang.

The Balochistan Roads Project is part of National Highway Network Development aimed to rehabilitate 79 km of the existing two-lane road of Zhob-Mughal Kot (N50) and 128 km of the existing two-lane road of Qila Saifullah-Waghum (N70) in Balochistan.

With tremendous potential for local and regional connectivity, this project will help boost economic growth, reduce poverty which will bring substantial social and economic benefits.

Speaking on the occasion, the Finance Minister appreciated ADB's role in the development of important sectors. He assured Pakistan's commitment to mobilizing required resources for improving local and regional linkages.

The ADB Vice President assured Pakistan of the support of his organization and appreciated the government's efforts to revamp the existing infrastructure for economic growth and development.

Earlier the Finance Minister had a meeting with Wencai Zhang, who is in Pakistan on his second visit.

The minister underscored the high value Pakistan placed on its partnership with the ADB and spoke of the expectations of continued support from the important development partner.

He said the government continued to focus on economic revival and needed to make investments in energy, infrastructure and social protection.

The results of the measures taken by the new government were already visible. Structural reforms were on track and economic growth had picked up, he added.

In order to maintain the momentum, Dar said the government would need enhanced support of the development partners.

Wencai on the occasion appreciated the remarkable economic turnaround that Pakistan had achieved and also noted that it had received enhanced ratings by international rating agencies.

He congratulated the minister on the successful conclusion of the 7th IMF review.

He said the ADB since 1968 had undertaken projects worth US $26 billion and in future would like to make increased contribution in sectors like energy, agriculture, rural development and social spheres.

Wencai said that the successful IMF review would further strengthen international financial institutions confidence in Pakistan.

Pakistan had started a new journey towards macro-economic stability and development, he added.

He said the ADB had committed to contribute towards Diamer Bhasha project in the past and in future would be keen to look into new avenues to invest for the betterment of the energy and infrastructure projects.

In fact, he said,"we have been planning to devise strategies that synchronize with the government's measures to complete projects that are listed on Pakistan government's priority list."

He said the ADB would like to contribute positively towards Pakistan's capacity to cope with natural disasters.


*KP hires consultants for Abbottabad, Dargai industrial estates*

http://www.brecorder.com/business-a-...ate=2015-04-27

The Industries Department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has hired consultants for preparation of the master plan, design and PC-I for the establishment of Abbottabad and Dargai (Malakand) industrial estates. Construction work on these industrial estates will start soon. A consultant for this purpose has already been hired and work on the scheme will start shortly.

The department said that allotment of plots in Charsadda Industrial Estate has been started and out of total 92 plots 55 had already been allotted.

A payment of Rs 80 million has been made for the acquisition of land for establishment of Small Industrial Estate in Hattar. Further work on the scheme is in progress and land for the scheme will be acquired soon.

About 300 women are being imparted free training in sewing and stitching while in collaboration with FATA-DA 75 persons are being imparted skills in sheet metal, wielding and domestic electric appliances. Similarly, training programme for 100 persons is continued in Handicraft Centre, D.I.Khan, which will complete in three years.

Initial training of manpower is in progress in the recently established Leather Goods Centre, Haripur, where besides provision of free accommodation, the trainees are also paid a monthly stipend of Rs 1000 where 200 persons will get training.

Similarly, a Marble Mosaic Centre is also being established at Havilian, district Abbottabad while a furniture unit is also being established at Battagram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Hoshang Pearl Res 31 Floors*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Hoshang Pearl Res 31 Floors*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Chapal Sky Mark *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Chapal Sky Mark*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

RAMPAGE said:


> How? Peshawar Mor interchange is nowhere near completion.


the metro bus route is almost completed ...

flyover of Peshawar mor will take another 2 years to compelete


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Peshawar Mor Station *

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

KARACHI: Under-construction 32-storey Hoshang Pearl Tower apartment building next to Marriott Hotel ‪#‎BahriaTown‬‪#‎Karachi‬‪#‎Sindh‬‪#‎Pakistan‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PTV News showed the site approved for the construction of Mansehra Airport. The airport will be part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus *



























__________________
















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi *

















*Bus Rapid Transit System (BRT) Extended to DHA City Karachi*


The Bus Rapid Transit System (BRT) has been extended to DHA City Karachi. Residents of DCK will benefit from the Blue-Line of the BRT System that will provide a comfortable and efficient public transportation system. This will facilitate a speedy link to the city center from DCK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Boulevard Mall Hyderabad *


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Somebody plz tell about the projects like creek marina,
Crescent bay, 
Arkadians, 
Bodha island city By bahria town Education city, 
KPT towers
Karachi Golf City


----------



## Muhammad Omar

TM de Chaudhary said:


> Somebody plz tell about the projects like creek marina,
> Crescent bay,
> Arkadians,
> Bodha island city By bahria town Education city,
> KPT towers
> Karachi Golf City



*KPT Towers *

Project is on hold. KPT is looking for funding/BOT Partner to activate the project.

*Crescent bay,*

Slow very Slow Progress




*Bodha island city By bahria town Education city,*

No Progress yet,, Bahria main Focus is Bahria Icon and Bahria Town Karachi

*The Arkadians *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


>



are you born to just post off topic stuff in every thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Very well said...


----------



## Edevelop

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway (E-35)*



















*Reconstruction of Karakoram Highway*














*Engineers from China Railway Signal and Communication Co Ltd Test outdoor equipment in Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi - Islamabad Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma *





*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*PIA 60th anniversary special bringing back 60s livery on A-320*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*PM to inaugurate International Airport in KPK 
*
MANSEHRA : Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will inaugurate Mansehra International Airport, one of major project in KPK after Hazara Motorway. 

According to sources, date for inaugural ceremony has not been finalized yet.

Last year,Federal Government had approved the location and construction of an airport in Tanawal area and the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) had declared the proposed project technically and financially viable.

Land acquisition process had been started last year.

The project will generate employment opportunities in Tanawal area, which is scenic but underdeveloped.

The sources disclosed that a team from the CAA visited the area and observed all aspects of the proposed airport including financial viability. The team visited the area on the directive of the prime minister and the final report has been submitted to the Prime Minister’s office, back in 2014

This is one of the major projects announced by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in his election campaign at Mansehra.
*

New Islamabad Airport*






*Thar Airport near Islamkot / Mithi*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Kahna Kacha Railway Crossing Flyover Design in Lahore*






*Arbab Sikandar Flyover in Peshawar GT Road *










*Underpasses and Flyover Project by Bahria in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waleed3601

You guys should at least give some credit to the people at Mehfil Pakistan - SkyscraperCity for all the stuff you take from them and post on here :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

waleed3601 said:


> You guys should at least give some credit to the people at Mehfil Pakistan - SkyscraperCity for all the stuff you take from them and post on here :p



We are active user there too Bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CLIFTON The Residence Karachi*





*Jang News: According to RDA Chairman Zahid Saeed the CM Punjab Shahbaz Sharif will announce the expansion of Stadium Road to 8 lanes (4 each side) and underpass at IJP Road. Stadium Road and Agha Shahi Road will be signal free. The project will be executed both by RDA and CDA. *






*May 27, 2015 - Multan*

Punjab Governor Malik Muhammad Rafiq Rajwana has said that the government has given him free hand for the development of South Punjab and he will come up to the expectations of the party leadership with the consultation of public representatives.

Addressing the participants of a high-level meeting at Circuit House, faculty members of Nishtar Medical College and others on Tuesday, the Governor declared that he would forward a special recommendation to the Punjab Government for giving university status to Nishtar Medical College and increasing the strength of Nishtar Hospital up to 1,700 beds. He added that a letter would be written to the finance department for release of funds for the increased number of beds and special efforts would be made to get the funds approved in upcoming budget. He said that the Chief Minister Punjab Mian Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif was very serious for the development of South Punjab and appointment of Governor from this region was proof of this aim.

The Governor lamented that the government spent huge funds on education of doctors but they refused to render services in rural areas, depriving the residents of healthcare facilities. He asked the senior doctors to prepare a summary for the pay package and perks for the doctors to be appointed in rural areas to be forwarded to the government.

Referring to Metro Bus project, he declared that the Hafiz Jamal Road would be widened while keeping in view the future needs, adding that the affectees of the project would also be paid high rates against their land acquired for the bus route. He said that the Metro Bus project was an important addition to the commuting facilities available in Multan and it would offer fast and cheaper travelling facility to the citizens.

The Governor declared that he would talk to the Chief Minister for release of funds and appointment of staff at Shahbaz Sharif General Hospital besides expanding its strength up to 100 beds. He stressed upon the public representatives to allocate a small chunk from their grants for Nishtar Hospital as it was the largest hospital in South Punjab that offered healthcare facilities to over 40 million residents of this region.

Earlier, briefing the Governor, the Commissioner Multan division Asad Ullah Khan said that the 18.5 kilometre long route of Metro Bus had been divided into six packages and 12 kilometre patch will be consisted of flyover while the remaining six kilometre will be on ground. He added that 14 stations would be set up on flyovers while seven on ground. He told the meeting that 188 development schemes were currently underway in Multan division out of which 80 were being executed in Multan, 39 Khanewal, 44 Vehari and 25 Lodhran.


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## ghazi52

................................................
..
.





...
.


----------



## Edevelop

*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Daewoo Intracity Project launched in Sindh*














*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Section........................
..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro Bus Ariel View *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PIA 60th anniversary special bringing back 60s livery on A-320*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PIA's A310 at Multan Airport*














*BEDIAN ROAD Knowledge Park*






*Lahore Waste Management Introduced Rickshaw to collect waste in Walled City*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi *











*Mahad-u-Zahrah Project, Al Jamea-tus-Saifiyah Arabic Academy - Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Citi Housing Faisalabad *







* Crescent Bay by Emaar*

*7 more Floors to go *


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KARACHI: Under-construction Karachi Nuclear Power Plant 2 (KANUPP-2 or K-2). Construction on the $4.8 billion 1,100 MW nuclear power plant began on 26 November 2013 and is expected to be completed by 2019. K-2 will comprise two CAP1400 pressurized water reactors, also known as Hualong-1 (based on the AP1000 Westinghouse Electric Company Pressurized Water Reactor*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chinto candy 123

Multan


----------



## s.k

chinto candy 123 said:


> Multan


Whats special in this picture ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

s.k said:


> Whats special in this picture ?



i think it's the road...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Omar1984 said:


> Karachi Sofitel Hotel Tower & Mall
> 
> Current construction site:
> View attachment 75562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render:
> View attachment 75563


Maash aa Allah! Maa sh aa Allah! Cant stop saying it! But all we need to do is stat in our limits because doing extra takes us towards wrong side.... And we should fear Allah while building tall buildings [HASHTAG]#Signofqayamat[/HASHTAG]

I can unerstand that many many of pics may not have been taken or are to be taken or are left to be known but important ones are taken so one should take these as a sign [HASHTAG]#progress[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Rocky rock

s.k said:


> Whats special in this picture ?


Reality!


----------



## SHAMK9

Osama Ali1996 said:


> . And we should fear Allah while building tall buildings [HASHTAG]#Signofqayamat[/HASHTAG]


A shitty tower is sign of qayatmat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osama Ali_16

SHAMK9 said:


> A shitty tower is sign of qayatmat?


A shitty tower bhi aur ooncha bhi


----------



## SHAMK9

Osama Ali1996 said:


> A shitty tower bhi aur ooncha bhi


30 story isn't ooncha, it's pathetic


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad Canal Expressway:*


----------



## Edevelop

*TDCP starts Rawalpindi-Naran bus service for tourists *






*Peshawar:*





*Multan Metro Bus*


















*Ishaq Dar announced Rs16 billion has been allocated for Green Line Metro Bus service for Karachi (to be completed by December 2016)*








*Lahore Metro Train*:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHARGER

Basic Health



Unit in construction at Layyeah and DG khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*





Sustainable Development of Lahore Walled City*

Shahi Hammam











*



*

Fountain made operational after 35 years

*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Metro Bus Parking ,Command and Control Center in Saddar Rawalpindi.*














*Expansion of New Islamabad Airport Terminal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH..............
.
.
Shishkat Gojal Hunza Bridge







The Bridge on KKH, between Gulmit and Shishkat, is in the final stage of completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinto candy 123

Nishtar Road Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Metro....................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Security System Inaugurated at Lahore Airport*

*











*

*New Business Class Seats For Boeing 777s*





*



*

*Cobus 2700-2700s-3000 for all Airports*


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan-Iran freight train service relaunched*


----------



## Edevelop

*Volkswagen set to plant its feet in Pakistan*

*



*

ISLAMABAD: The government has gotten an opportunity to break decades’ old monopoly of local car assemblers as world-renowned auto manufacturer, Volkswagen, is keen to introduce itself in Pakistan, according to a private media outlet’s report.

Germany’s biggest and the world’s second largest automobile manufacturer in terms of market share, Volkswagen, wants to do business in Pakistan, said an official of the Board of Investment (BoI).

A 14-member business delegation of Germany businessmen is visiting Pakistan including representatives of automobile company, Volkswagen, said Dr Cyrill Nunn, German Ambassador to Pakistan on Tuesday. He was addressing a press conference to share details of what he described as a “highly important” visit, according to sources.

According to Pakistani officials, Volkswagen was keen to do business and the government also wanted at least one European brand to set up a plant in the country to break the monopoly of local car assemblers. They said the three local assemblers have colluded and resultantly, on average, a locally-assembled car is roughly Rs500,000 expensive.

Volkswagen set to plant its feet in Pakistan | Pakistan Today

*Car sales in Pakistan to achieve highest growth in 3 years*

*



*

The car sales in Pakistan which has witnessed 24 per cent improvement during first three quarters of current fiscal year are expected to reach highest rate in next three years.

Auto sales in 2015 are expected to hit 165,000 units, nearly reaching the amount sold in 2012. A report on ‘Booming Automotive Industry in Emerging Markets’ has provided a detailed look into state of global automotive sales and how car purchasing behaviours have changed due to drastic increase in internet and mobile penetration, rising GDP, and the emergence of a middle class.

The findings in this report are results of quantitative surveys conducted online with both car buyers and car dealers, and in-depth interviews with industry influencers throughout Pakistan.

The study found that over 58 per cent of car dealers in Pakistan reported an increase in car sales over past 12 months while a close 41.7 per cent reported a decrease.

According to the Pakistan Automotive Manufacturer’s Association, local auto sales including light commercial vehicles grew by 72 per cent as compared to same month last year. One reason for the boom is the reduction in interest rates over the course of year.

With regard to shift to online, the report said, car dealers were beginning to transition to digital space to reach potential buyers as 25 per cent of dealers reported using websites to reach potential buyers, and 16.7 per cent are actively using Facebook.

Car dealers have not started using Twitter or Instagram to reach potential consumers.

Although the shift towards online is apparent, car dealers in Pakistan still have relatively high level of offline advertising, with 41.7 per cent of car dealers are still comfortable and mainly focusing their listings on newspapers.

In his comments, Chairman of All Pakistan Motor Dealers Association (APMDA) HM Shahzad on Wednesday said if provided a level playing field for all stakeholders, the auto industry could contribute substantially in achieving GDP growth targets.

The used car import alone can generate Rs 60 to 70 billion in revenue while providing healthy competition and choice of multiple makes and models at affordable prices to the consumers.

The report further revealed that globally, auto E-Commerce has grown at such a staggering rate that now as many as 80 per cent of new car customers and almost 100 per cent of used car customers begin their car shopping experience online.

With internet and mobile penetration significantly growing in emerging markets, the rate of moving the car shopping experience online is beginning to mirror that of western markets.

In Pakistan, where economic growth is at a seven-year high, close to 30 per cent of car buyers report using the Internet to conduct research on a car before making a purchase

Car sales in Pakistan to achieve highest growth in 3 years | Pakistan Today


*Rehabilitation of M-2*


----------



## Edevelop

*Pedestrian Street in Rawalpindi *


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*






Geotechnical Survey






*Multan Metro Bus (**Vehari Road to Khumaharan Chowk**)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* 2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project in Chashma*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*100 MW Solar Park in Bahawalpur*

*



*

*New Sewerage Pipelines in Rawalpindi*

*



*

*New Water Treatment Plan in Abbottabad*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*PM Nawaz inaugurates country's largest oil refinery in Hub *










PM terms the setting up of oil refinery in Balochistan an important milestone. —DawnNews screengrab

KARACHI: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday inaugurated Byco Oil Refinery, the country's largest oil refinery, in Balochistan's Hub region.

The premier was received in Karachi earlier on Friday morning by Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah before he departed for Hub to attend the ceremony.

Balochistan Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch, Senator Saleem Mandviwalla and Balochistan's Senior Minister and provincial President of the Pakistan Muslim League - Nawaz (PML-N) Sanaullah Zehri were also present in the ceremony.

Speaking on the occasion, the prime minister termed the set up of oil refinery in Balochistan an "important milestone".

He said the oil refinery will lead to economic development in the province and provide employment opportunities to the citizens. The premier said oil and gas are the most important of all natural resources.

He said some $750 million will be invested in the second phase of the oil refinery project, adding that 22 million tonnes of oil was currently being used in the country.

He said the oil refinery will help reduce country’s dependence on the import of petroleum products by over 50 per cent.

"It will take time to reach the level of self-sufficiency."

The prime minister said Gwadar would be made the first free-port of Pakistan which would be connected with Central Asia.

He said work on the motorway from Gwadar to Quetta and onward to Ratto Dero is underway.

He further said the government will overcome the power shortages in the country by 2017, said a report published on Radio Pakistan.

Many power projects are underway in the power sector, he said.

The premier said coal power plants are being established in Thar while another power plant with a capacity of 1,320 MW electricity is also being established at Port Qasim.

Nawaz said solar-based power projects are also being set up that will help to overcome the power shortage in the country.

Later in the day, the prime minister will attend a meeting in Karachi to review the city’s law and order situation.

Culture of strikes in Karachi should be discouraged, says PM Nawaz - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Winchester

cb4 said:


> * 2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project in Chashma*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *100 MW Solar Park in Bahawalpur*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *New Sewerage Pipelines in Rawalpindi*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *New Water Treatment Plan in Abbottabad*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Has the solar park started contributing to the national grid ???


----------



## Edevelop

Winchester said:


> Has the solar park started contributing to the national grid ???



Yes Phase 1 of 100 MW is. Next phase of 900 MW is under development and will come to national grid after 1-2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Transport Company*


----------



## WaLeEdK2

cb4 said:


> *PM Nawaz inaugurates country's largest oil refinery in Hub *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM terms the setting up of oil refinery in Balochistan an important milestone. —DawnNews screengrab
> 
> KARACHI: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday inaugurated Byco Oil Refinery, the country's largest oil refinery, in Balochistan's Hub region.
> 
> The premier was received in Karachi earlier on Friday morning by Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah before he departed for Hub to attend the ceremony.
> 
> Balochistan Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch, Senator Saleem Mandviwalla and Balochistan's Senior Minister and provincial President of the Pakistan Muslim League - Nawaz (PML-N) Sanaullah Zehri were also present in the ceremony.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, the prime minister termed the set up of oil refinery in Balochistan an "important milestone".
> 
> He said the oil refinery will lead to economic development in the province and provide employment opportunities to the citizens. The premier said oil and gas are the most important of all natural resources.
> 
> He said some $750 million will be invested in the second phase of the oil refinery project, adding that 22 million tonnes of oil was currently being used in the country.
> 
> He said the oil refinery will help reduce country’s dependence on the import of petroleum products by over 50 per cent.
> 
> "It will take time to reach the level of self-sufficiency."
> 
> The prime minister said Gwadar would be made the first free-port of Pakistan which would be connected with Central Asia.
> 
> He said work on the motorway from Gwadar to Quetta and onward to Ratto Dero is underway.
> 
> He further said the government will overcome the power shortages in the country by 2017, said a report published on Radio Pakistan.
> 
> Many power projects are underway in the power sector, he said.
> 
> The premier said coal power plants are being established in Thar while another power plant with a capacity of 1,320 MW electricity is also being established at Port Qasim.
> 
> Nawaz said solar-based power projects are also being set up that will help to overcome the power shortage in the country.
> 
> Later in the day, the prime minister will attend a meeting in Karachi to review the city’s law and order situation.
> 
> Culture of strikes in Karachi should be discouraged, says PM Nawaz - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


Imran khan is going to lose so much popularity once all these projects are finished by 2017. He won't have much to complain about since there will be more MW on the national grid.


----------



## Edevelop

*Investors Flock to Pakistan’s First Real Estate Investment Trust *






Investors piled into Pakistan’s first real-estate investment trust, which was launched this week with a public offer that was heavily over-subscribed, the REIT’s lead manager and analysts said on Thursday.

The Dolmen City REIT offered investors a 25% stake in a 22.24 billion rupee ($218.5 million) shopping mall and an office complex at Dolmen City, one of the most prominent real estate developments in Karachi, Pakistan’s largest city and its economic hub. The Arabian Sea-front project includes three other structures not included in the REIT.

Traders and the REIT’s main advisor said the initial offer for 75% of the trust to institutional investors and high net-worth individuals through bookbuilding on Monday and Tuesday drew demand of more than 7 billion rupees for an offering of shares worth 4.17 billion rupees at a floor price of 10 Pakistani rupees ($0.10). At the strike price, the initial offer raised 4.59 billion rupees, according to the REIT’s lead manager.

The remaining 25% of the stake was to be offered to the public on Friday at a strike price of 11 rupees ($0.11). Analysts and the REIT’s management expected the Friday offering to be fully subscribed as well, raising another 1.53 billion rupees.

“The interest rate is at a 42-year low, with the discount rate at 7%, so for people who invest in fixed-income instruments, REITs are attractive,” said Muhammad Tahir Saeed, deputy head of research at Topline Securities, a Karachi-based brokerage.

Pakistan’s economy has improved in recent years, despite political turmoil, major security challenges, and chronic electricity shortages that have hobbled industry. The country’s main stock market in Karachi has gained 72% since the 2013 election and the country’s improving prospects are increasingly being recognized internationally. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s government has said boosting investment is one of its key economic objectives.





Dolmen Mall Clifton, Pakistan’s largest shopping mall.
Dolmen Group
With both buildings in the Dolmen City REIT fully occupied, it is expected to yield 9.5% in the first year, with a 10% increase every year based on escalation clauses in tenancy agreements. The development is located next to two of Karachi’s most affluent residential areas.

The Dolmen Mall Clifton, Pakistan’s largest shopping mall, currently has an occupancy rate of over 90%, according to a fact sheet provided by the REIT management. The mall has 130 stores, including foreign outlets such as Debenhams DEB.LN -1.13%, and a multi-level department store.

The neighboring Harbour Front office complex is currently fully occupied, with several high-profile tenants like Procter & Gamble and Engro, one of Pakistan’s largest corporations.

Pakistan’s commercial property sector was described in a first-quarter report this year by Lamudi Pakistan, an online real estate portal, as “almost at a standstill”. But analysts said investors in Pakistan are still keen on real estate as a long-term asset, particularly in properties such as Dolmen City’s Harbour Front with high-profile corporate tenants.

“In the long term there are significant opportunities as prices are low, meaning potential yields are high, and there is considerable room to expand and modernize Pakistan’s stock of commercial real estate,” BMI Research said in a report on the country’s real estate sector earlier this year.

Analysts said the success of the Dolmen City REIT could boost interest in the instrument.

“People were looking at Dolmen and expecting that, if it succeeds, many REITs will be launched in the coming years [in Pakistan],” said Saeed of Topline Securities. “I can foresee some groups [developing shopping malls] jumping into this asset class.”











*Bahria Icon Tower*






*Highrises U/C in Karachi*






*The Arkadians*


----------



## Edevelop

*Expected Facade of Quetta Int. Airport after up-gradation / Renovation*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........before...................
...
.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

ghazi52 said:


> ..........before...................
> ...
> .



didn't go after the metro bus at mahreer chowk ...

but before at peak hours it was really suck up chowk ... you just needed atleast 30 min to cross 1 km of road


----------



## ghazi52

..................
. . .


Construction work has been sped up at 144 km Kachi Canal KC-5 in Punjab-Balochistan border area.


















..................................................
. All set for the celebrations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

ghazi52 said:


> Construction work has been sped up at 144 km Kachi Canal KC-5 in Punjab-Balochistan border area.



Such a shame to our leaders .. this is the most important project that can irrigate more than 700000 acres 

started in 2002 and yet it is under construction 

it should have been completed within 5 years of time


----------



## Edevelop

*Northern Route of Pakistan - China Economic Corridor*

Karakoram 















Hassanabdal - Manshera Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan Metro Bus*


















*Bab e Peshawar Interchange*










*PIA launches new flight of A320 for Skardu*
*







*
PIA has launched a new flight of A320 airbus for Skardu to provide better travelling facility to the people of Baltistan on the directive of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.
Prime Ministers' advisor on aviation, Shujaat Azeem inaugurated new flight in Islamabad today.
Speaking on the occasion, he said besides facilitating the people of the area new flight will also help promote tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Punjab Skills Exhibiiton *










CM Punjab said government has fixed a target of making 20 lakh youth skillful according to the market needs during next three years which would be achieved at every cost. He said that we will welcome the cooperation of World Bank, Asian Development Bank and other monetary institutions in these programmes. Shahbaz Sharif while announcing to give interest-free loan of 75 thousand rupees each to four thousand skilled youth said that these loans will be distributed among skilled youth completing training with the collaboration of TEVTA and Akhuwat for which 50 crore rupees have been allocated. He said that the aim of this excellent programme is to provide honourable job to skillful youth. He said that the provision of resources for empowering youth through technical training is a useful investment and happy news of bright future. Shahbaz Sharif said that development goals cannot be achieved without empowering youth comprising 60 percent population. He said that TEVTA is playing an important role for preparing skilled manpower according to the market needs and promotion of technical education. He said that there will be revolution of skill development to the efforts of this institution.

*Traffic Police **Peshawar*

*



*
*



*

*Master City Gujranwala*

*



*
*



*
*



*


*Japan to provide Rs. 3.4 billion to improve water systems in Lahore, Faisalabad





*
ISLAMABAD: The government of Japan will provide grants worth Rs3.4 billion through the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) to improve water systems in Lahore and Faisalabad.

In this regard, bilateral agreements were signed for “the Project for Energy Saving in Water Supply System in Lahore" and "the project for Replacement of Pumping Machinery at Inline Booster Pumping Station and Terminal Reservoir in Faisalabad" between Hiroshi Inomata, Ambassador of Japan to Pakistan, and Saleem Sethi, Secretary, Economic Affairs Division (EAD), said a press release issued today.

On the same occasion, Grant Agreements on the details of implementation of these projects were signed between Mitsuyoshi Kawasaki, Chief Representative of JICA and Syed Mujtaba Hussain, Joint Secretary of EAD.

The project in Lahore will contribute to the restoration of water production capacity through replacement of pumping equipment. Similarly, 105 deteriorated underground water pumps will be replaced with the latest pumps under the project.

Under the project in Faisalabad, rusted pumps will be renewed and the efficiency of the pumping stations and a reservoir will be improved.

Inomata said, “both projects will contribute to stable water supply and saving energy, and bring about a synergetic effect with Japan’s on-going and completed projects”.

Kawasaki stated “JICA has supported improvement of water service by financial assistance to build infrastructure and technical assistance by JICA advisors to reduce energy cost, and will keep contributing to the better water service through further infrastructure strengthening, and establishment of a sustainable model for WASAs and Water and Sanitation academy. The two newly agreed projects are to enhance sustainable operation of water utilities in terms of water service as well as financial efficiency.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Sustainable Development of Lahore Walled City*

Shahi Hammam

*Before*






*After*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New Daewoo Terminal Lahore*






Agreement signing between Daewoo Pakistan Express Bus Service Ltd and Defence Housing Authority, Lahore.

Coming together very soon with state of the art inter-city and intra-city ‪‎bus‬ terminal in addition to commercial complex in ‪DHA‬ ‪Lahore‬. Top-notch and first of its kind commercial complex including Bus terminal will comprise huge retail area, ‪‎food‬ court, ‪‎cinema‬ multiplex, fitness club, office spaces, kids play area and high-tech indoor theme ‪‎park‬ for ‪‎children‬.






*CM pays surprise visit to New Ramzan Bazars *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Multan - Vehari Chowk to Chowk Kumharanwala Section (Package-5) - Updates*


----------



## Edevelop

*Chinese consultancy hired for Punjab apparel park*

*



*

LAHORE: The Punjab Industrial Estates Development and Management Company’s (PIEDMC) chairman on Friday approved the appointment of a Chinese firm as foreign consultant for technical evaluation of the Quaid-i-Azam Apparel Park (QAAP).

Presiding over a meeting of the company’s board of directors, S.M. Tanveer said he was satisfied with the appointment. “The approved foreign consultant has vast experience in developing apparel parks,” he said.

The PIEDMC, he said, was determined to complete infrastructure development work on a war-footing basis to avail the preferential access to European markets under the GSP+ scheme.

He said CNTEX, the Chinese firm, would provide technical vetting, improvement in master planning, vetting of detailed design infrastructure works, besides doing the assignments like designing of Combined Effluent Treatment Plant (CETP), captive power plant and grid stations for the apparel park.

Tanveer said the park would create 250,000 jobs and house about 600 industrial plots of half acre to 25 acres. An independent power plant would also be developed to fulfil the requirement of energy within the park, he added.



*Sialkot Exporters planning to launch own Airline: SCCI*

*



*

SIALKOT: Local business community of Sialkot is actively considering over launching its own airline in future.

This was said by President Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry (SCCI) Fazal Jilani while talking to APP on Friday.

He said the name of airline would be “Iqbal Air” and initial work on the mega project was in progress, adding that exporters and manufactures were taking keen interest in the proposed project.

Fazal said Iqbal air hopefully would be operational in mid of the next year which will touch different countries and it will open a new era of development and prosperity as well as generate employment opportunities.

The SCCI president said the business community of Sialkot will demonstrate great passion in launching of Iqbal Air to cope with their demands.




*Rural Road Rehabilitation Project in Tibba Sultan

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiran Qasim

Amazing these projects are


----------



## Danish saleem

lahore Metro was built by the collaboration of Turkish Government, now Rawalpindi Metro is purely our effort, and Multan is too, so we are learning, which is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Shaheen Air inaugrates flying school at Faisalabad Airport *










*Auto parts: Belarus keen to collaborate in manufacturing*
Published: June 20, 2015
http://tribune.com.pk/story/906539/a...manufacturing/

LAHORE: Coming as a boost to the automotive industry, Belarusian companies have expressed interest in investing in Pakistan by collaborating with local auto part manufacturers. A delegation of Belarusian businessmen showed interest during a meeting with Pakistan Association of Automotive Parts and Accessories Manufacturers (Paapam) Senior Vice Chairman Mumshad Ali. BelAZ Director Strategy Vitaly Kuranda said Belarus attached great importance to its economic relations with Pakistan.

He added the country’s central position in Europe offered an easy access to several markets. Being one of the most industrialised countries after independence from the Soviet Union, the gross domestic product of Belarus has been growing every year. The delegation urged Paapam members to explore the possibility of joint ventures in automobile, services and industrial products. They highlighted the vast potential existed for Pakistan and Belarus to enhance bilateral trade and economic ties. They pointed out that Belarusian economy was dominated by services and industrial products and this option should be explored by the Pakistani business community.






Ali apprised the visiting delegation about the vital role Paapam played in the socio-economic development of Pakistan. “Paapam is seeking technical collaboration with international companies for hi-tech auto part manufacturing in Pakistan,” he said. Ali stressed that the association was looking forward to developing contacts with international manufacturers, besides analysing the possibility of joint ventures with them. “We are looking for joint ventures and trade agreements for the development of engine and hi-tech consumable parts for aftermarket and OEM consumption, besides targeting Middle Eastern, Central Asian and African markets.”

According to Ali, the dynamics of Belarus are different from other central Asian states and the country has a unique strength in many areas. He underscored the need for frequent people-to-people contact, regular exchange of trade information and business delegations.
__________________

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *











Reconstruction of Karakorum Highway (KKH)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

RAWALPINDI-ISLAMABAD Metro Bus System 


























*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Projects at Chashma *





















Sheration Hotel





Bahria Shopping Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Quaid E Azam Int Hospital I-13 Islamabad *





























*Balochistan to get Rescue 1122 in budget 2015-16 *

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/nationa...budget-2015-16






QUETTA – The annual budget for Financial Year 2015-16 of Balochistan envisages six project to be implemented at an estimated cost of Rs 2564 million including Rescue 1122 with an estimated cost of Rs 241.543 million besides five other projects.

A sum of Rs 45 million have been allocated for the Rescuee 1122 project in new FY 2015-16 The other projects include Gwadar Lasbella Livelihood Support Project, Refugee Affected/Hosting Area Project, Strengthening of Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA-Balochistan), Balochistan Economic Development Project and Balochistan Community Development Project (BCDP).

The BCDP has a component of Rs 50 million by the Balochistan government and Rs 800 million in the form of foreign funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Korail Exports Second-hand Diesel Locomotives to Pakistan*
24 June 2015 - 12:15pm
By Jung Min-hee
http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/artic....bld91jwT.dpuf

The Korea Railroad Corporation (Korail) announced on June 23 that it has successfully completed a contract with the Pakistani National Logistics Cell (NLC), which was signed in July 2012, to repair and export second-hand diesel locomotives. The national railroad operator has delivered 10 used trains to Pakistani NLC and is accelerating finishing work, including trial runs, before being used commercially at the end of this month.





These trains, which were exported to Pakistan by Korail after repairs, are on trial runs before being used commercially at the end of this month.

*Render of a station of Lahore Orange Line Mero Train....*






Source: Long story on the bid and award of contract, with details including a team member's father dying and his struggles

UPDATE: It is a render from NORINCO, published two weeks ago. Now on their English website too. NORINCO is doing a JV with China Railways for this project.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Multan - Vehari Chowk to Chowk Kumharanwala Section (Package-5) - Updates*






























*Emirates Airline to strengthen their operations in Pakistan by starting air cargo to Multan International Airport*


*Emirates airline is one of the world’s busiest airlines and the subsidiary of The Emirates Group has announced to start its air cargo to Multan, the city of saints.*


Emirates as a global connector, has announced to launch its service to Multan International Airport Pakistan from August 01, 2015, which will help local exporters to send their cargo to any of 78 countries in the world where Emirates airline operates. Initially it will start with Boeing 777-300, four flights per week.

Multan is fifth major city of Pakistan by population and world’s oldest city as an antiquity, cultural and business hub. This major city is famous for many products such as wheat, cotton, sugarcane and especially mangoes. To open the trade opportunities in the origin, the airline could carry 23 tonnes of cargo.

According to the airline officials, flights will be leaving Dubai International (DXB) at 1820h on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Saturdays. These flights will be arriving at Multan International Airport (MUX) at 2200h.

Emirates has also announced the return timings of the flights that on the same days of the week. The flights will return to Dubai at 2330h and arrive at Dubai International with almost 23 tonnes of cargo at 0120h. The cargo capacity for each way has been bar at 23 tonnes. The airline says that it was their long awaited dream to start their operations from the spiritual city of Punjab province. Airline will proudly cargo pottery, surgical equipment, vegetables and fruit from Multan to the world.

Senior vice president of Emirates commercial operations in West Asia is pleased to announce the two more cities from Pakistan for cargo operations. He said that Pakistan now has become the fourth highly served country in the world by Emirates Airlines. It has 80 return flights every week, operating between Pakistan and Dubai then to the entire world.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*some clicks of E35 Hazara Motorway near Burhan area*









*Quaid E Azam April Park near Sheikhupura *














Yellow line is the approx. 4 km patch which will Connect M2 with (lahore sheikhupura faislabad) dual carriageway and also give access to Apparel park to both Road Netwokrs


*Installation of water supply line leading to Mayo Hospital from Macleod Road*







*Margalla Towers Islamabad *

]


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Children's Hospital Faisalabad*












*Nawaz Sharif Kidney Hospital Completed in Swat *










*Inauguration of new Emergency Block in Banazir Bhuto Hospital





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*NLC Engines for Freight Trains *











NLC locos already hard at work, brakes and communication system between loco cab and guard was upgraded locally at PR workshops last year after which PR entered into formal agreement with NLC and rented these locomotives this year i think so.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Progress of Bahria Town And Grand Jamia Masjid
*
*Site Progress; Bahria Homes 125sq yards*
















*Site Progress; Jamia Masjid*



















__________________


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*More Pics of Grand Jamia Masjid in Bahria Town Karachi *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*SWAT Motarway....

Take of Point of Swat Motorway, Pakhtunkhwah Highway authority & Communication & Work depart will complete*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ladies Club at Dera Ismail Khan Under construction








*
*
Kalam Hydro Power Project supplies electricity to more than 640 homes and 52 Hotels



















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Solar Tubewell installation. Kalabat, Swabi



















*

*Faisalabad *






*Water for all: Gwadar desalination plant ready after probe *
By Our Correspondent
June 26, 2015
http://tribune.com.pk/story/909991/w...y-after-probe/






QUETTA: 
National Accountability Bureau (NAB) Chairman Qamar Zaman Chaudhry had directed the bureau’s Balochistan chapter to expedite work on a desalination plant in Karwat, Gwadar. The two million gallons daily plant, which has been pending since long, has finally been completed – thanks to NAB’s efforts.

Initially, the project was proposed for the industrial zone, but it hit snags and subsequently it was decided that water from the plant will be provided to the people of Gwadar and Jeewani.

The federal minister for planning and development, Balochistan Development Authority’s chairman and Gwadar’s deputy commissioner visited the plant and expressed satisfaction over the completion of work.

The project, which was initiated in 2006, had been delayed on one pretext or the other. NAB Chairman Qamar Zaman Chaudhry, taking notice of the undue delay, ordered NAB Balochistan to conduct an inquiry. BDA officials and the contractors were investigated. Relevant records were collected, concerned people were examined and a ground check was conducted. Finally, the officials and contractors agreed to resume work.

Additionally, there was no pipeline laid for the supply of water to Gwadar city and adjoining areas. Due to NAB’s efforts, the Public Health Engineering Department managed to lay the pipeline in the city. The contractor was also bound to operate and maintain the plant for one year after commissioning.

The people of Gwadar and Jeewani welcomed NAB’s humanitarian efforts to provide safe drinking water to a quarter million people at their doorsteps.


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Ladies Club at Dera Ismail Khan Under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> Kalam Hydro Power Project supplies electricity to more than 640 homes and 52 Hotels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ladies club for what ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

analyist said:


> Ladies club for what ?



Ladies to hang around  or what ever ladies do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Highway expansion: First phase of work to begin in first week of July

ISLAMABAD:* City managers will initiate work on the widening of Islamabad Highway in the first week of July. On Friday, the authority opened financial bids filed by eight pre-qualified construction firms intending to execute the first phase of the project.

The first phase includes the rehabilitation and expansion of the existing roadway from Zero Point to Faizabad, along with the construction of an interchange at the Sector I-8 intersection. Four lanes will be added on either side of the existing 10-lane highway from Zero Point to Faizabad.

The CDA had estimated the tender cost of the first phase at Rs2 billion.

“Maksons Constructions won the contract, as it filed the lowest bid of Rs1.6 billion,” project director Nauman Sheikh said. He added that Maksons’ bid was 20 per cent below the NHA scheduled rates for 2014 and 30 per cent below market rates.

The authority expects completion of the first phase within six months of groundbreaking. In the second phase, work will shift to the patch between Faizabad and Koral Chowk, while the third phase work will focus on Koral Chowk to Rawat.

Estimated to cost Rs21.8 billion overall, the Islamabad Highway widening project includes development of a signal-free, controlled-access corridor consisting of a five-lane dual carriageway. If the project goes ahead, driving time from Zero Point to Rawat would fall to 15 minutes.

CDA refutes allegation

A day before the opening of bids, there were reports that some CDA officials had managed to manipulate the whole process and that the contract would be given to Maksons.

A day later, the same firm was awarded the contract.

Project director Nauman Sheikh dispelled the impression that the contract award process was manipulated. Giving details, Sheikh said the CDA had shortlisted eight firms for the first phase tender. “These firms include NLC, FWO, ZKB, and Maqbool Associates. In the presence of such renowned construction firms, it is next to impossible to fix a contract,” Sheikh said.

He said Maksons filed the lowest bid, and under the rules, the award goes to the firm filing the lowest bid.

Sheikh said transparency had been ensured in the process and this could be verified through documentation at any given time.

Sheikh added that tenders for the second phase of the project would be opened on July 7.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/910443/i...-week-of-july/







*The under construction Bridge on KKH between Gulmit & Shishkat moves toward final stages















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Renovation Work at Nur Jahan Tomb*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Traffic police launch e-challan system*

Lahore: City Traffic Police have launched e-challan for the first time in Pakistan.

Lahore CCPO Amin Wains and Chief Traffic Officer Tayyab Hafeez Cheema inaugurated the system at Faisal Chowk, Mall Road in a ceremony on Wednesday. The CCPO and CTO distributed devices among traffic wardens. Initially, the devices have been given to 44 lifter-in charges of the traffic police. They will perform duties in two shifts. Challan books been taken back from the wardens. However, if a citizen will not want to pay challan fee, a receipt will be issued to him to pay the fee later on. The location of lifters would also be available to the officers. The data of violators will also be saved in the devices. Citizens would receive receipt of the payment from wardens.

12 cops booked: Islampura police registered a case against Nawab Town SHO, Naseerabad SHO, In charge Investigation, Nawab Town, Inspector Sajjad Rasheed and eight other policemen on the charges of kidnapping the son of an advocate and later killing him in an encounter. The case (672/15) has been registered on the complaint of Muhammad Masood Akhtar under sections 365 and 302 of PPC









__________________
ach police officer will carry one of these. He can also contact Arfa Tech where further data of the motorist can be acquired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Flyover & Link road between Shahpur interchange and WAPDA Town*

















Connecting it with Shahpur interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2.6 megawatt Machai Dam (Mardan) to completed by next month: PEDO*
















*17 megawatt Ranolia Dam (Kohistan) to complete this month: PEDO














*

*Under Construction Children Hospital in Faisalabad 
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Multan - Vehari Chowk to Chowk Kumharanwala Section (Package-5) - Updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

__________________


----------



## Edevelop

*Ataabad Tunnel*






*A Bridge on the Karakoram Highway*






*New Road in Fateh Jang*






*Work going on Khanki Headworks in Wazirabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Work on signal free Islamabad Expressway from today*


Quote:
ISLAMABAD: The Capital Development Authority (CDA) will launch work on the expansion and signal-free Islamabad Expressway on Tuesday.

CDA Spokesman Ramzan Sajid informed that the project, costing Rs 21 billion involves the expansion of Expressway to 10 lanes from the Zero Point to Rawat providing the commuters a signal free ride across the 24-kilometer. The project would be executed in three phases. In the first phase, portion of the Expressway between Zero Point and Faizabad interchanges would be widened to 10 lanes. The stretch between Faizabad and the Airport Chowk would be expanded in the second phase and the remaining portion up to Rawat would be catered for in the third phase. The project involves construction of two overhead passages and seven underpasses for an access to housing societies located along the road. Of five lanes on either sides as designed in the project, three would be flexible and the rest two rigid for movement of heavy vehicles.
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/islamab...way-from-today

*PM inaugurates Islamabad expressway expansion project*


Quote:
ISLAMABAD – Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif inaugurated signal free corridor, Islamabad Highway Project here on Tuesday.

While addressing to ceremony, Prime Minister said, “government is committed to fulfill promises made with the nation and we are committed to face all the challnges.”

PM emphasized that transparency and merit would be ensured in completion of all the developmental projects.

He further added that road infrastructure in federal capital should be in accordance with international standards and Rs.5 bn have been granted to Capital Development Authority (CDA) for this purpose.

The expansion project of Islamabad highway involves construction of a 24-kilometre-long signal-free corridor from Zero Point to Rawat.

Federal Government has approved the proposed Rs17.5 for the project.

The project involves construction of two overhead passages one each in front of Karal Chowk and the Defence Housing Authority with some seven underpasses mostly in front of housing societies located along the highway.
http://www.thenewstribe.com/2015/06/...nsion-project/


*Nawaz inaugurates signal-free corridor of Islamabad highway*


Quote:
ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday inaugurated the signal-free corridor of Islamabad highway which will cost about Rs21.81 billion.

Under the project, the 24-kilometer Expressway from Zero Point to GT Road Rawat will be converted into a signal free corridor besides addition of lanes to ease traffic congestion.

In the first phase which was launched today, four-kilometer portion from Zero Point to Faizabad would be completed at a cost of Rs1.6 billion. In addition, an overhead bridge would also be constructed at Shakarparian Chowk to give signal-free access to travellers.

In his address at the inauguration ceremony, the prime minister said that the international standard infrastructure is being developed to put Pakistan on fast track development.

The prime minister said that apart from construction of highways, motorways and metro bus projects, the government has also initiated a number of projects to overcome the electricity shortage.

Nawaz Sharif said that 3,600 megawatts electricity would be generated through the liquefied natural gas (LNG) for which the government has allocated billions of rupees in the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP).

Sharif said that he has directed the minister for petroleum to implement plans for generation of 1,000 MW of electricity through gas by 2016 so that people get further relief in load-shedding in next summer.

The premier said that 1,400 MW electricity would be added from Tarbela-IV project which is to be completed by 2017. He said that Neelum Jhelum would also provide 960 MW electricity.

In addition, he expressed the confidence that the electricity crisis would be overcome by 2017.
http://www.dnd.com.pk/nawaz-inaugura...-highway/94781


----------



## Edevelop

*Bilal Travels Bus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ROYAL AIRPORT SERVICES NEW GROUND SUPPORT EQUIPMENT ARRIVES Faisalabad *










__________________

The Capital Development Authority (CDA) Board on Monday approved a Rs37.7 billion budget for the financial year 2015-16, of which 44 per cent — Rs16.6 billion — will be spent to meet the increasing non-development expenditures of the authority.

CDA’s non-development expenditures in the outgoing financial year were 34 per cent of the total budget outlay.

The latest outlay is approximately 17 per cent (Rs8.1 billion) less than the outgoing year’s allocation, which was Rs45.8 billion.

Budget document suggests that in absence of any new revenue generation schemes, this year city managers again mainly depend on sale of commercial and residential properties to meet expenditures.

Development budget

The development budget is estimated at Rs21.1 billion — approximately 11 per cent less than last year’s allocation.

The civic agency has estimated that it would generate Rs35.07 billion revenue from its own resources. This includes Rs20.7 billion from self-finance accounts and Rs14.4 billion from revenue accounts.

Self-finance accounts include generation of Rs8 billion from sale of commercial plots in Blue Area and developed sectors, Rs2.6 billion from sale of residential plots, Rs8 billion from sale of land in C-series residential sectors and Rs6.3 billion from previous pending land receipts, among others.



While the federal government under the Public Sector Development Programme and Maintenance Grants will provide Rs2.06 billion to the authority.

Priority projects

A sum of Rs10.2 billion has been allocated for priority projects including Rs5 billion for improvement and widening of Islamabad Expressway from Zero Point to Rawat, Rs500 million for construction of Margalla Road (Phase-II), Rs700 million for development of Park Enclave and Rs500 million for up-gradation of 7th Avenue.

Similarly, two under passes on Faisal Avenue in Sector G-7/G-8 and Sector F-7/F-8 would also be constructed at a cost of Rs260 million. Moreover, Rs150 million has been allocated for the construction of a slaughter house.

Stalled and new sectors

The CDA has allocated Rs500 million for the development of Sector I-12, Rs200 million for the development of D-12 Markaz and Rs300 million for development of Sector I-15. Meanwhile, Rs300 million each would be spent on the development of Sector D-12 and construction of road infrastructure in Sector E-12.

An amount of Rs1.2 billion has been proposed for land acquisition to develop the C-series sectors.

For the development of sectors C-13, C-14 and C-15, Rs400 million has been allocated. Similarly, Rs100 million has been allocated for the construction of service roads, vehicular roads and railway crossing bridges at University Road in Sector I-12. Moreover, Rs100 million has been earmarked for construction of roads in Sector E-12/2, while Rs100 million for the construction of a multi-level car parking plaza at F-10 Markaz.

Published in The Express Tribune,


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Allied hospitals get Rs3 billion*

RAWALPINDI: The district administration has approved Rs3 billion for Rawalpindi’s three public hospitals for fiscal year 2015-16. The three allied hospitals are Benazir Bhutto Hospital (BBH), Holy Family Hospital and the District Headquarters Hospital. However, 72 per cent of the total allocation will be spent on staff salaries, payment of utility bills and other recurring expenses. The remaining 28 per cent will be spent on medicines, medical equipment and laboratory tests. Hospital officials said the patient load has increased manifolds but the facilities have not been expanded accordingly. Two development schemes worth Rs195 million have been approved for up-gradation of various departments at BBH.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/911844/b...t-rs3-billion/


----------



## jung41

Accha hai bana lo baad me hamare hi kaam aayega


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Proposed Bacha khan Airport after renovation*








jung41 said:


> Accha hai bana lo baad me hamare hi kaam aayega



What do you mean by that Newbie??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Proposed Bacha khan Airport after renovation*



This project is being taken by Civil Aviation Authority.



jung41 said:


> Accha hai bana lo baad me hamare hi kaam aayega



Sure if we are in our limits and you pay us to get access to the route...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

jung41 said:


> Accha hai bana lo baad me hamare hi kaam aayega


hhhhh r u sure?


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad children hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AJK & KPK: Under-construction 150 MW run-of-the-river high-head Patrind Hydropower Project on Kunhar River (on border of AJK and KPK) scheduled for completion in 2017









*Establishment of National Science & Technology Park (NSTP) between Pakistan's leading technical university NUST and China's leading university Tsinghua University under CPEC* framework lays foundation for establishing China Pakistan Innovation Corridor. TUS Park of Tsinghua University, Beijing has a floor area of 770,000 (m²), and more than 400 different enterprises and institutions have settled in it. It is not only China's first Grade A national university science park but also the largest single university science park in the world at present.

Science Park is a space that brings government, academia and industry together for innovation with the intent of promoting technology driven entrepreneurship. Pakistan Vision 2025 envisages Creation of Knowledge Economy through promotion of innovation and entrepreneurship. Our aim is to put PAKISTAN in the ranks of developed economies by building strong technological base. Establishment of NSTP is a major step in that direction. I was honoured to be the Chief Guest at the signing ceremony also attended by HE Amb Sun Weidong of China, Dr Mukhtar Chairman HEC, and Engr Asghar Rector NUST.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*70 seater ART series plane at islamabad international airport

first commercial flight of 70 seater new ATR inducted into PIA fleet. PIA had a fleet of over 40 planes in 1999 which had shrunk to as low as 16 functional planes. Adding new planes is part of PIA recovery plan of government.*






*BIKES DELIVERED BY RAVI TO METRO BUS AUTHORITY LAHORE*






*Wazirabad Khanki Project *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Very slow. Should be contracted to Habib Construction.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Crescent Bay by Emaar*








*The Arkadians *








* Mega G4 Corporate Office Tower *







*Dolmen City Twin Towers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*KPK: Groundbreaking of 41 MW Koto Hydropower Project was done on 4 July 2015 in Timegara, District Lower Dir*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Is it just me that feels liking breaking that *stooopid gaudy *"Welcome to Potohar Station " sign? The person who designed it needs locking up and keys thrown into the Indus River ...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*I 8 chock Islamabad Model picture.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Muhammad Omar said:


> * Crescent Bay by Emaar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Arkadians *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Mega G4 Corporate Office Tower *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dolmen City Twin Towers*


What's the status on crescent bay? Seems like it's taking forever to complete this project? I would've liked to see it completed by now. It has lots of tourism potential.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> *I 8 chock Islamabad Model picture.*


why model didn't use a proper I8 map ... I8 isn't a traffic jamming sector .there is only one place where traffic stuck in peak times of offices and schools 
should have been made simpler to tackle that


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WaLeEdK2 said:


> What's the status on crescent bay? Seems like it's taking forever to complete this project? I would've liked to see it completed by now. It has lots of tourism potential.



IT's very very slow construction by Emaar.... still 7 Floors Left For this Building



Sulman Badshah said:


> why model didn't use a proper I8 map ... I8 isn't a traffic jamming sector .there is only one place where traffic stuck in peak times of offices and schools
> should have been made simpler to tackle that



well there's a traffic jam in Peaks hours from I-8 to PIMS you can see cars jamming and I-8 to Faizabad.... 

that's what i was thinking that they should have used proper I-8 map + they showing Highway with 4 lane on each side but actually there are 5 lane on each side


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


>



Kis ne kaha hai yeh Mautal hogai hain... please stay away from this thread You are good in KPK thread... And Yeah please tell Imran to see Education there cause 6000 books were given to Scrap rather then giving them to kids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I FLY HIGH

nomi007 said:


>


Are you seriously posting this or is an unconsious effort. First tell me when these projects were running in Pakistan . These projects didnt take off ever and to close down in really out of question .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nomi007 said:


>




Don't take credit of Others Work 

PTI fanboys trying to take credit for other people's works

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Western Route of CPEC*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Metro Train Project
*
*



*
*



*

*Clock Tower u/c in Rawalpindi's 5th Road*

*



*

*Jamia Mosque in Narowal*

*



*

*Faisalabad Airport Access Road u/c*

*



*

*Faisalabad police receive 50 biometric machines*

*



*
*



*

*Punjab police receives 50 drone cameras*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valkyrie

nomi007 said:


>



Seriously, what is wrong with you PTI fanatics? Are you guys familiar with constructive criticism at all? Wait, don't answer that, we already know. You've been so hopelessly blinded by you hatred for PMLN that you just can't see anything good done by the federal govt. Your hate for Nawaz Sharif has become your curse.

Please stop embarrassing yourself by posting such political crap in this thread, get a life and try to appreciate positive steps taken by Federal govt. This cynicism won't get this nation anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Work On Expansion of Islamabad Express way *

*









*

*Metro Bus Multan Vehari Road to Khumaharan Chowk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Nandipur Power Plant *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*ISLAMABAD: The under-construction New Islamabad International Airport is being extended, which will add six additional passenger boarding bridges, taking the total boarding bridges to 15*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> *ISLAMABAD: The under-construction New Islamabad International Airport is being extended, which will add six additional passenger boarding bridges, taking the total boarding bridges to 15*
> *
> View attachment 236281
> View attachment 236282
> View attachment 236283
> *



they are extending on all 3 sides (in Front Side too)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iioal malik

nomi007 said:


>





You sane idiot ...Have you gone mad of ur countries progress ...You Pti Pindo's are worst then MQm mafia mind set get a life and leave Pakistan politics too big of a game for dummies like you ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Sulman Badshah said:


> *ISLAMABAD: The under-construction New Islamabad International Airport is being extended, which will add six additional passenger boarding bridges, taking the total boarding bridges to 15*
> *
> View attachment 236281
> View attachment 236282
> View attachment 236283
> *



Good, do it now because it will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

























Another 100m further


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan International Airport *


----------



## Edevelop

*Rehabilitation works of Road Bridge at Suliemanki Barrage*






*Saaf Paani Project*






*Overhead Bridge at Sahiyanwala near M-3*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore airport expansion plan (Terminal 2)*
PM launches Civil Aviation Policy; directs expansion of Lahore Airport

Sharif says separate terminal will be built at Lahore airport for domestic passengers

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday launched the Civil Aviation Policy 2015, saying said that the government is undertaking measures for multi-dimensional development of the country.

Addressing the ceremony, Prime Minister Sharif said the civil aviation industry plays an important role in economic growth but the sector remained neglected in the past and the present policy has come after 15 years.

The prime minister said this is one of the finest policies of civil aviation incorporating good features of modern policies. He described it as liberal, forward looking and progressive policy taking care of many problems, including those facing PIA.

He said PIA has to become a modern airlines and he has given directions to Finance Minister Ishaq Dar to provide it necessary finances and resources for the purpose. He, however, said PIA should make a distinction between bad and good people if it has to move forward.

Sharif said Pakistan needs new airports and modern facilities at the existing ones. He said Karachi airport is presently meeting our requirements but there is need for expansion of Lahore airport. He pointed out that Lahore airport becomes congested if three flights land simultaneously. With this in view, he has given directions for its expansion on both sides. The airport will have a separate terminal for domestic passengers.

The prime minister said the present government inherited numerous challenges, including reviving the economy. Economic indicators are getting better and he was giving more attention to resolve the energy crisis, he added.

Sharif said he never gave any deadline for addressing the issue but in view of projects being undertaken by the government the menace of load shedding would be over by the end of its tenure.

He referred to 3,600 MW to be produced through LNG, 1,000 MW from Neelum Jhelum to be completed by the end of next year, Guddu 500 MW and another 1400 MW from Tarbela-4 and said the current shortages would be taken care of by the end of 2017.

The prime minister asked investors to start building their factories and there would be no energy problem by the time these factories are completed.

He said the government was also trying to fix the law and order problem in Karachi, which is business hub of the nation. He said it is his objective to make Karachi a crime free city and necessary resources are being provided for the purpose.

Addressing the ceremony, Finance Minister Ishaq Dar assured investors that the new policy would revolve around the principle of taxing the revenue and not the capital investment. He said this philosophy would be reflected in the coming budget.

The finance minister said the aviation policy is robust, investment friendly and shows road map for development of civil aviation in the country.

*ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif has chaired a meeting to review the expansion plan of existing passenger terminal building at Allama Iqbal International Airport, Lahore.*

The Prime Minister directed Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) and NESPAK to come up with variety of designs so that the appropriate choice could be made.

He also directed CAA to engage firms of high repute forpreparing proposed designs, said a press release on Saturday.

The Prime Minister asked the officials concerned to complete the arrangements for financial and technical matters in due course of time and prepare comprehensive proposals for the next meeting.

The CAA and its consultant National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) made a presentation to the Prime Minister.

Special Assistant to the PM on Aviation Shujaat Azim, secretary Aviation Division and other senior officers from CAA attended the meeting.










*Lahore Metro Train *






*New Buses Of Bilal Travels *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*German MAN Buses for Lahore, Islamabad, Peshawar, and Faisalabad Routes*

- WiFi accessibility
- Tablet access. 
- Camera streaming increasing the security. 
- Video on Demand
- Live streaming Channels, News, Weather Reports, and GPS








*Truck sales outperform buses





*
KARACHI: Truck sales outperformed bus segment in the outgoing fiscal year.

All the four assemblers achieved impressive sales with Hinopak trucks leading with 1,510 units in 2014-15 as compared to 1,055 units in 2013-2014. Sales of Nissan trucks, Master and Isuzu grew to 852, 811 and 938 units from 378, 650 and 580 units.

A slight improvement in Large-Scale Manufacturing (LSM) suggests more demand of trucks for goods movement.

According to figures of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS), exports during July-May 2014-15 totalled $21,869 million as against $23,092m during the corresponding period of last year.

Country’s imports during July-May 2014-15 amounted to $41,585 million as against $40,755m during the corresponding period of last year.

According to figures of Pakistan Automotive Manuf*ac*turers Association (Pama), the same assemblers in bus segment gave mixed performance, led by a slight decline in Hinopak bus sales to 475 from 496 units.

There was no production or sale of Nissan buses in 2014-15.

Master bus sales fluctuated in the outgoing fiscal year as only 12 units were sold as against five in 2013-14.

Isuzu bus sales inched up to 82 units from 70.

An assembler said that during the outgoing fiscal year bus sales could either be considered almost the same or slightly on the negative side.

He said that a shift was seen towards big and light commercial vehicles instead of buses, mainly in Punjab. Import of big commercial vans is going up.

Hino bus sales were relatively better than its competitors, as in Punjab many federal and provincial institutes were buying Hino buses.

Sources said that the Sindh government did not purchase a single unit from local assemblers during the last five years.

He attributed rising truck sales to the imposition of age-limit on used trucks which were imported under the garb of water sprinklers and water bowsers.

Published in Dawn, July 12th, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Fly Dubai Now Operate from Faisalabad Airport *






*DHA Phase 1 Canyon Views Islamabad by Emaar *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Walton Mall Lahore 

Update of 11 July


One of the two main atriums from level 2*







About 100' wide entrance lobby



















The second main atrium

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

cb4 said:


> *Western Route of CPEC*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where have these picture been taken? Which section of CPEC is this? Thanks.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Signal Free Road From Jail Road to Gulberg *


----------



## Edevelop

*Reconstruction of M-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Atanz said:


> Where have these picture been taken? Which section of CPEC is this? Thanks.



Economic Corridor (CPEC) under construction from Gawadar to Sorab (650 Kms) to provide connectivity upto Quetta, Qila Saifullah, Zhob & D I Khan by FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Economic Corridor (CPEC) under construction from Gawadar to Sorab (650 Kms) to provide connectivity upto Quetta, Qila Saifullah, Zhob & D I Khan by FWO



Thanks. But those pics you have were taken exactly where, like location?


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*SADDAR Parsa Citi 8*20 Fl*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Kohisan Tower on Mall Road Saddar Rawalpindi *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hospital In Murree *


----------



## Edevelop

*E-Khidmat Centres (Citizen Facilitation Centers) to be established in all the Divisions of Punjab*

e-Khidmat Center | Punjab















Knowledge Park to be first educational centre of international standard in the region:

The project of setting up Knowledge Park on a vast area in the city is unique and the first project of its kind in the history of the country, said Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif while presiding over a high level meeting to review the project of Knowledge Park of international standard on Sunday.

Provincial ministers Rana Mashhood Ahmed, Dr Ayesha Ghaus Pasha, Planning and Development chairman, secretaries of Finance, Higher Education departments, Punjab Information Technology Board chairman, educationists and officials concerned attended the meeting.

While addressing the meeting, the chief minister said that education is the only way towards rapid development and the goal of progress cannot be achieved without education.

Therefore, he said, the Punjab government is spending billions of rupees on the programmes for the promotion of quality education. He said that problems like terrorism, extremism, poverty and unemployment will be eradicated through promotion of education and the government is taking special measures for promotion of education.

“Through Daanish schools, quality education has been made available to the children of low income segments in backward areas of the province and better education than prestigious institutions is being provided in the schools,” he elaborated.

The chief minister said that the project of Knowledge Park has been evolved under the strategy of promotion of education and it is a revolutionary project in the noble mission of promotion of education as local students as well as of other countries will be able to get education in the educational institutions which will be established in the Knowledge Park. He said that residential, recreational and other facilities for teachers and local and foreign students will be available in the park.

“Promotion of education, research and science and technology is the need of the hour and the park is of vital importance for the promotion of education and research,” he added.

Shehbaz said that the park has to be furthered without wasting any time as it will leave a positive impact on the development of education sector. He also issued instructions for setting up a sub-committee which will present final report after reviewing all matters regarding the project.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Atanz said:


> Thanks. But those pics you have were taken exactly where, like location?



Don't know the Exact location of it... These Pictures were Taken By Ahsan Iqbal on his Visit there by Helicopter and meeting with FWO personal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Don't know the Exact location of it... These Pictures were Taken By Ahsan Iqbal on his Visit there by Helicopter and meeting with FWO personal



Are they in Balochistan though?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Atanz said:


> Are they in Balochistan though?



Yes they are in Balochistan For Sure


----------



## ali_raza

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yes they are in Balochistan For Sure
> View attachment 237319
> View attachment 237320
> View attachment 237321


the general next to ahsan iqbal look a little drunh ehh


----------



## Edevelop

*Yamaha makes a comeback*

*




*
The fact that the parts from a motorbike made in the 1980s can still fit perfectly on a 2015 model bike goes to show how stagnant Pakistan’s motorbike industry has been in terms of innovation. However, the recent wave of advancements to sweep across the automobile industry have finally started to seep into the motorcycle industry, and almost six years after exiting the market, Yamaha was back in April this year with the launch of the YBR-125, an advanced bike with a sporty look. 

Yamaha first came to Pakistan in the 1970s via a joint venture with the Dawood Group (known as DYL) and for decades remained the second largest player in the motorbike segment, trailing just behind Honda. However, by the year 2000, DYL’s market share started declining sharply, partially due to the introduction of low cost and comparatively advanced Chinese bikes and partially because of lack of innovation in DYL’s own products. 

Explaining the reasons behind DYL’s decline and Yamaha’s recent direct entry in Pakistan, Yasushi Ito, MD, Yamaha Pakistan says that “from 2000 onwards, Pakistan’s motorcycle industry started to see reasonable growth, which then became quite rapid by 2008 with the introduction of low cost Chinese bikes. Yamaha had made a recommendation that the Dawood Group introduce our new models and expand production capacity. However, their perceptions were different and the discussions bore no fruit. We were already considering moving formally to Pakistan, so we thought it was time to part with the Dawood Group and set up our own manufacturing facility to capture the rapidly growing market in Pakistan.”

However, entering the Pakistani market proved to be a major challenge for Yamaha, largely due to the hefty import duties imposed on completely built up (CBU) motorbikes and on parts by the government. 

Ito elaborates: “We had to import all the parts, which meant we had to pay a 40% import duty on each and every part of our bikes. With such a duty structure, it was not possible to compete in terms of prices, so in 2008 we started negotiating for new-entrant benefits with the government and made our case on the basis that we would invest in local training, introduce advanced technologies and safety standards and add to Pakistan’s exports in terms of bikes. Finally, the current cabinet approved our appeal on the condition that we started with 15% localisation and a commitment to add another 15% every year.”

Convincing the government was only part of the challenge and for Yamaha the real deal is to convince people to buy a high priced and a high-cc sports-bike. 

The 70cc bike category accounts for 80% of the market share in Pakistan and the 100+cc for a mere 15% share – Honda and Suzuki are the major players and Rs 102,000 to 120,000 is the average price in this category. This puts Yamaha YBR-125’s (a 125cc bike) price tag of Rs 129,400 at the higher end. Nevertheless, Yasushi is confident that YBR’s sporty design and advanced features (self-ignition, EURO II OHV engine technology and five speed transmission) will be enough to attract customers to a heavier and more expensive motorbike. He also believes that being in the 125cc category gives Yamaha an edge over the competition.

“The competition in terms of prices is fierce in the 70cc category and we would not have been able to compete there as a new entrant. So we decided to go for the 100+cc category, which lacks innovation and which although a small category, is growing at a rate of 15% every year."
— _Yasushi Ito, MD, Yamaha Pakistan_

"Moreover, the younger generation, which is our target market, is well exposed to international standards in bikes and there is a high demand for advanced and heavier bikes like the YBR-125,” Ito ads.

To service this demand, Yamaha has planned a production map that starts from 40,000 units in the first year and will reach the 150,000 mark within four years, a figure which could put a major dent in the market shares of local manufacturers, as well as local exporters, given that Yamaha is set on targeting international markets like Afghanistan, Africa, the Middle East and Latin America. To achieve their sales mark in this category locally, Yamaha has established a large sales and service network consisting of 637 dealers, sales, service and spare parts centres. 

However, all those people who were starry eyed about Yamaha’s initial ad campaign, which featured everything from off-road buggies, speed boats, scooties, motorcycles, superbikes, electric generators, to jet-skis (thereby hinting that Yamaha would bring its full product line up to Pakistan) will be slightly disappointed.

Yamaha's launch TVC.
“The initial ad campaign was to announce the launch of Yamaha in Pakistan and show-off Yamaha’s capabilities in terms of technology,” says Owais Hamid Khan, CEO, Ideas Workshop, Yamaha’s creative agency. 

As to whether the objective of the campaign was to change perceptions in Pakistan, given that Yamaha bikes under the DYL mark had earned the reputation of being ‘doodh-walas’ bikes because they were very popular among milkmen, Khan replies in the negative. 

“Although our current ad campaigns are targeted at younger and aware audiences, we do not plan to change the overall image. Yamaha as a company owns its customers. The bike which was popular with the milk-sellers was a very sturdy model that said a lot about the quality of Yamaha’s bikes.”

In Khan’s opinion, the YBR-125 is an innovative product that will attract attention from buyers and translate into major sales and therefore marketing will not be too much of a challenge. 

Some motorbike dealers, however, remain sceptical. According to one dealer on McLeod Road in Lahore, “Motorbikes below the 150cc category are still not a young boy’s toy in Pakistan. These bikes are largely a mode of transportation for middle class families." 

"YBR-125’s sporty design, especially its seat does not quite fit the needs of a family and may not appeal to them. Moreover, the price difference between Yamaha and Honda might not seem a lot, but it is a major consideration for people who earn Rs 35,000 a month.”
Another dealer in the same area was more positive. “Young people constitute a major chunk of our population and the middle class is also growing; this means that more young people will have money to buy their own bike. The product might not appeal to families, but it caters very well to the needs of young people who are more interested in performance and looks rather than practicality. Then there are young families who own cars but who also use bikes as a secondary mode of transport for their daily chores to avoid getting stuck in the traffic. Such families will also be a major market for YBR-125, as they want a mix of good looks and practicality.”

What is clear, however is that Yamaha’s entry in Pakistan will not only up the game in the motorcycle industry and potentially do away with the stagnancy that has been prevalent for years, it will give buyers multiple choices to enjoy the benefits of the technical innovations the rest of the world has been long enjoying.

Yamaha makes a comeback - Marketing - Aurora
*

Govt will spend Rs 31 bln on different water projects




*

The government will spend about thirty one billion rupees for different water related projects in various parts of the country during the current financial year.

According to official sources, priority is being given to the construction of Diamer Bhasha and Dasu dams. The government has already provided 15 billion rupees for land acquisition for 4500 megawatt Diamer Basha dam.

The sources said the government plans to build small dams in Balochistan. This year work on Basool Dam in Gwadar will be started while work is in advanced stages on projects such as Kachi canal and Naulang storage dam.

In Punjab, the government is planning to start work on construction of Ghabir Dam in Chakwal while in Sindh work will be started on Makhi Farash Link Canal project.

Similarly, numerous schemes of lining of water courses will be undertaken in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sindh and Punjab provinces to reduce water wastage.

Radio Pakistan



*IDB releases fund for Neelum-Jhelum project*






ISLAMABAD: The Islamic Development Bank (IDB) and Pakistan on Friday resolved the lingering controversy over halt in funding of $430 million for 969MW Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project so now the IDB and Saudi Fund for Development would release their committed flow of funding.

“Both sides have signed minutes of agreement which will pave the way for release of funds from the IDB and co-financers of this project,” a senior official of government confirmed to The News here on Friday. In the aftermath of revision of the cost of the project, the contractor of the project was reluctant to sign performance guarantee but now issues have been resolved amicably.

Minister for Finance Senator Ishaq Dar held a meeting with the delegation of Islamic Development Bank (IDB) and Saudi Fund for Development at the Ministry of Finance to finalise the financing arrangements of the Neelum-Jhelum Hydro Power Project. Federal Minister for Water & Power Khwaja Mohammad Asif and Minister of State for Water & Power Abid Sher Ali were also present in the meeting.

The cost of Neelum-Jhelum project was revised upward from Rs274 billion to Rs412 billion after making changes in design of the project as well as inserting cost of tunnel boring machines. The revised PC-1 will be considered by the Planning Commission in days ahead.

According to statement issued by Finance Ministry, Dar welcomed the delegation and thanked them for taking time out in Ramazan for discussing the financing issues on the funding of the NJHPP project.

It may be mentioned that in the last meeting on the subject, a sub-committee was formed to discuss the issues that still need to be resolved in this project. EAD, Ministry of Water & power and Wapda shared the table to discuss the concerns of the financers on various matters and finally reached the consensus on the outstanding issues.

The finance minister said, “It gives me great pleasure to announce that IDB and the co-financers on the project have agreed to continue funding of the Neelum Jehlum Hydro Power Project. The project will be completed in the tenure of the current government and will prove to be a symbol of pride for the Nation.”

The prime minister had handed over the responsibility of resolving financing and other related issues of the project to the finance minister in the Cabinet Committee on Energy meeting.IDB Energy Specialist Dr Farid Ahmad Khan said that the interest taken by government of Pakistan for early completion of this project is highly appreciated. “We also would like to thank the Ministries of Finance and Water & Power, which have come up with out of box solutions to expedite the work on the project, he said. He also thanked Senator Dar for his keen interest and guidance through which the process bore fruitful results,” he said.

Khwaja Asif thanked the delegation for being helpful and open-minded in resolving the issues related to the project. “The project, soon to be completed, will prove to be a marvel on which the PML-N leadership, IDB and other financers will feel proud of Mr Nasir Al-Kasabi from the Saudi Fund for Development. We support the project and hope that Pakistan will immensely benefit out of the project,” he said.The meeting was participated be Secretary EAD and other senior members of EAD, Finance Division, Ministry of Water & Power, IDB and SFD.


IDB releases fund for Neelum-Jhelum project - thenews.com.pk




*Punjab Govt Establishing Mega Kidney, Liver, Research Institute




*

Punjab Government is establishing a mega kidney, liver institute and research centre in Lahore at an estimated cost of 12 billion rupees to provide modern treatment facilities to the patients, including transplants.

The government has already allocated 50 acres of land adjacent to Lahore Knowledge Park and released 300 million rupees for this purpose.

President Board of Governors of the project Dr Saeed Akhtar in an interview to APP in Lahore said the Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Centre would house the biggest Urology, Nephrology, Hematology and the Transplant Centre in the world with 400 beds and 100 dialysis beds.

It would fulfil the needs of Punjab and northern Pakistan, serving the poor and rich under one roof, on non-profit basis.

Radio Pakistan



*Japan grants Rs1.6 bln to replace weather surveillance radar in Karachi*






Japan will replace the weather surveillance radar in Karachi with a grant of 1.6 billion rupees.

Signing ceremony to this effect was held in Islamabad today at which Japanese Ambassador Hiroshi Inomata exchanged the notes with Secretary of Economic Affairs Division Muhammad Saleem Sethi.

The new radar will have a 450-kilomete radius of information processing for consumption of Pakistan Meteorological Department.

Radio Pakistan



*Food security: Japan to fund FATA agriculture uplift project*

*



*

An agreement on this was penned by Japanese Ambassador Hiroshi Inomata and FAO Representative in Pakistan Patrick Evans, according to a press release. A grant agreement on the implementation of the project was signed by Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) Chief Representative Mitsuyoshi Kawasaki and Evans immediately afterwards.

National Food Security and Research Minister Sikandar Hayat Khan Bosan, who was also present, said the Government of Pakistan and its departments in Fata will be working closely with the FAO and JICA to ensure they reach local communities and help ensure food security in the tribal belt.

The project is in line with the FATA Secretariat’s sustainable return and rehabilitation strategy and aims to help stabilise the area and address poverty in Khyber and Kurram agencies by restoring and improving agriculture yields, supporting land reclamation and water resource rehabilitation, capacity building and skills training. The project would benefit some 195,000 returning IDPs in Khyber and Kurram agencies.

Ambassador Inomata pointed out that the stability of FATA is essential for the stability of Pakistan. He said that the project aims to enhance people’s livelihoods by restoring agriculture, which is the mainstay of the region’s economy. He added that he hopes the project will also promote sustainable return of displaced persons.

Kawasaki said that stabilisation and development of the Af-Pak border areas is one of the priorities of Japan and JICA’s cooperation with Pakistan and he sincerely hoped that this project will contribute to restoration and improvement of the agriculture and livestock-based livelihoods of displaced families returning to Kurram and Khyber agencies. He also said that this project is expected to have synergy with JICA’s ongoing technical cooperation in agricultural in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Evans, said, “Rebuilding agriculture production is critical as people return to ensure food security and rebuild local economies.”

Evans expressed gratitude to the Government of Japan and JICA for their support and stated that he looked forward to working with them and the FATA Secretariat in supporting sustainable returns and development in Fata.




*1,320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Plant*






Punjab Chief Minister, Shahbaz Sharif has termed Sahiwal Coal-Power Project a great example of Pak-China friendship.

He was holding a video conference from Lahore, with the President of Chinese Power Company Huang Sheng Dong, Mr. Wang Wen Dong in Beijing on Tuesday.

Both sides discussed progress in various important issues regarding the project.

They watched the videos of ongoing construction work on the site and agreed to take all out measures for speedy completion of the project.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Minister said all possible measures are being taken for smooth transportation of coal from Karachi port to the site.

He assured every facility have to the Chinese company's engineers and other staff at the site.

The President of Chinese Company assured that this project will be completed according to Chief Minister's vision.

Radio Pakistan


*1,000 MW Bahawalpur Solar Project*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ali_raza said:


> the general next to ahsan iqbal look a little drunh ehh



sorry what? drunh what is the meaning of this ??


----------



## Edevelop

*Karachi Port with Port Grand*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *1,000 MW Bahawalpur Solar Project*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



any other video link for this video


----------



## Edevelop

*813-km long N-25 National Highway (originally known as "RCD Highway") passing through District Kalat*

*



*



Muhammad Omar said:


> any other video link for this video



Try this

Pakistan’s new solar project aims to offset energy crisis | CCTV America

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*QATAR AIRWAYS INAUGURAL FLIGHT TO FAISALABAD*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA PHASE 2 Platinum Square*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

F-7 Underground Parking Area 
parking will be under the small sitting area as shown in pics


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*SADDAR Karachi IBA Aman Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

So Jinnah Super needed underground parking and Raja Bazaar didn't ??? 

That is despite the fact that the latter has more business activity... 

But i guess Raja Bazaar isn't fancy enough to deserve which in its case is an absolute necessity ! 

Again we have governments/bureaucracy here who throw all the required resources at this one city at the expense of basic needs of others.....just because they want it to look good as they reside in it ! 

_baqi Pakistan jae bahar me !_


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Winchester said:


> So Jinnah Super needed underground parking and Raja Bazaar didn't ???
> 
> That is despite the fact that the latter has more business activity...
> 
> But i guess Raja Bazaar isn't fancy enough to deserve which in its case is an absolute necessity !
> 
> Again we have governments/bureaucracy here who throw all the required resources at this one city at the expense of basic needs of others.....just because they want it to look good as they reside in it !
> 
> _baqi Pakistan jae bahar me !_



Oh geez. Just to jolt your memory a bit, they built a massive bus rapid transit system passing right through raja bazaar. Raja bazaar should be a car free area. Bus istimaal kero. Aur Imran Khan ki bataoun se parhaiz kero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> Oh geez. Just to jolt your memory a bit, they built a massive bus rapid transit system passing right through raja bazaar. Raja bazaar should be a car free area. Bus istimaal kero. Aur Imran Khan ki bataoun se parhaiz kero.


 
Not a Imran fanboy 

Bhai kabhe Raja Bazaar gae hn??? 

Do you have any idea about the conjestion there?? 

The only day of the year when you would have more activity in Jinnah Super as compared to Raja Bazaar is maybe on Chaand Raat.

The same argument about metro bus can be applied to Jinnah Super ! 

Plus Raja Bazaar has supplies going to and from all over Pindi division not just consumers !

The point being we don't have unlimited resources and there is nothing wrong with giving a priority to infrastructure spending however in this particular case the priority was not allocating resources where it makes the more sense but _bs Isloo perfect dkhna chye_


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Winchester said:


> Not a Imran fanboy
> 
> Bhai kabhe Raja Bazaar gae hn???
> 
> Do you have any idea about the conjestion there??
> 
> The only day of the year when you would have more activity in Jinnah Super as compared to Raja Bazaar is maybe on Chaand Raat.
> 
> The same argument about metro bus can be applied to Jinnah Super !
> 
> Plus Raja Bazaar has supplies going to and from all over Pindi division not just consumers !
> 
> The point being we don't have unlimited resources and there is nothing wrong with giving a priority to infrastructure spending however in this particular case the priority was not allocating resources where it makes the more sense but _bs Isloo perfect dkhna chye_


the way i go to raja bazaar are simpler 

if on car than park car in the Khayban and then take rikshaw 
if on bike than go ahead directly to raja bazaar


----------



## Sulman Badshah

SHARE TWEET
*Linking Gwadar : FWO pulls off rare road building feat*
By Our Correspondent
Published: July 23, 2015
250SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL
On the directives of army chief General Raheel Sharif, FWO took the challenge to connect the Gwadar port with the rest of the country by a road network. PHOTO: APP

*RAWALPINDI: The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), the construction arm of Pakistan Army, has completed 502 kilometres of the 870 kilometre road network project for linking Gwadar Port with the rest of the country.*

“On the directives of the Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, FWO took the challenge to connect Gwadar Port with the rest of the country by road network, which later became part of the western alignment of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” ISPR, the media wing of the armed services, said in a statement on Wednesday.

According to the statement the project encompasses construction of 870 kilometres of road. Deployment was approved in February 2014 and FWO units were mobilised on sites in March 2014.

Presently 11 units were employed on various road projects in Balochistan. To date 502 kilometres of road has been completed in less than one-and-a-half year.

The average progress of work is approximately 1.5 kilometres per day on international standards which is unprecedented in field of road construction throughout the world.

FWO has faced armed attacks from insurgents many times. “Six military personnel and 10 civilian employees of FWO have been martyred and 29 severely injured in 136 security-related incidents,” the statement said.

Construction of these roads will link Gawadar Port with upcountry by multiple routes including Chaman through N-25, Dera Ismail Khan through N-50 and Indus Highway N-55.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Smart Monitoring of Agriculture Sector!

A smart phone application that maintains a digital database of agricultural workers, their performance, agricultural inputs, crop reports, pest warning and control measures, agricultural events and farmer training activities.






Information about all the agriculture markets is available now on single platform.






Welcome to AMIS!

Smart Monitoring of Public Schools across Punjab!

Education field officers, known as Monitoring and Evaluation Assistants (MEAs), report key stats covering more than 10.8 million students across Punjab by including their enrollment,
teacher presence, and the availability of utilities, associated with each spot-visit.






Punjab Makes Real-Time School Monitoring Data Available Online!

Real time data collected through spot-visits by 900 monitoring officers across the Punjab
province caters to the education officials and citizens in the following ways:
-Drill-down all the way to the actual form filled by the monitoring officer during spot-visits to
public schools.
-Monthly performance indicators including student enrollment, student attendance, teacher
presence, and availability of facilities.
-Annual comparisons and real-time performance heat maps.
-Public interface to report data inconsistencies and to provide feedback.







The Disease Surveillance System Bulletin by PITB






ISSUU - Disease Surveillance System Bulletin Week 24, 2015 by Punjab IT Board

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Taking forward the vision of Dr. Umar Saif to bring transparency within the public sector and government, CFMP team is ready to roll out the customer service feedback kiosks at the public service centers to help the government serve its people better

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Recently completed Bhowana Bridge over River Chenab








UET Lahore sub campus Narowal Boys Hostel Building U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Work resumes on Jail Road and Main Boulevard Gulberg In Lahore


















Shopping Centre and MultiCiniplex in Gulberg Lahore






Lahore Metro Bus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Hockey field in District Mardan
*




*
Hayatabad Sports Complex Peshawar - Up gradation Continues 
Some highlights:
1. New football stadium completed
2. Swimming pool fully upgraded
3. Main hall for indoor sports ready

*



*

*Green Line: In a rare first, govt asks city’s architects to weigh in on Karachi BRTS*





KARACHI: A Sindh government official heading a project asks Karachi’s best architects and planners to give their input on it? Your chances of sighting a unicorn on Sunset Boulevard are higher.

But this is precisely what unfolded at the EOBI office on Thursday with its chairman Sualeh Faruqui at the head. The project he wanted feedback on is the Green bus-rapid transit line from Surjani to Quaid-e-Azam’s Mazaar. This mass transit is the internationally accepted transport solution today and the Green line is one of nine lines the Japanese aid agency mapped for the city. Bahria is eyeing the Blue line and the Chinese the Yellow one. The Japanese have long been interested in the black Karachi Circular Railway. The ADB and ITDP have been involved on the Red line.

Read: The need for mass transit: Legislating a viable transport solution for Karachi

Karachi is the only megacity in the world that doesn’t have mass transit and Nawaz Sharif gave the city Rs16 billion to do it. Almost half of this money is in the accounts of the company created to run development in the city: the Karachi Development Company Ltd. Using a public limited company means that these funds won’t lapse if not used in government coffers by the end of the fiscal year.

The prime minister has tasked Faruqui, who used to work with him as secretary of economic affairs, to push through this project upon his posting back to Karachi. The Green line has been designed by EA Consultants Pvt Ltd which has submitted the environment impact assessment to the Sindh environment protection agency. They hope to start building in September and finish in one year. The design will be placed before the steering committee in a week’s time and if all goes well, the bidding for the contract to build it will open at the end of this month, Faruqui told _The Express Tribune_.

Read: Will Karachi finally have a mass transit system?

Given that the Green line’s design is being run through its final stages, Faruqui agreed to take feedback from the city’s key planning minds. Invited to the discussion were architects Yawar Jilani of Arcop, Syed Akeel Bilgrami, Husnain Lotia and Shaista Khaliq, EA’s Khawar Ghani, Aqeel Kapadia, Dr M Tahir Soomro (also a former director of Karachi’s mass transit cell) and Tanveer Ahmed, the Institute of Architects of Pakistan’s Komal Parvez and Shahab Ghani, Farida Ghaffar of NED University, Nooruddin Ahmed of the Institute of Engineers of Pakistan, Mumtaz Jilani of Nespak, Roland deSouza of Shehri-CBE, Zahid Farooq of the Urban Resource Centre, development specialist Fazal Noor and several architects from Arcop.

“We have been looking forward to this interface and it’s unfortunate that presentations of this nature don’t happen,” remarked Yawar Jilani. Karachi is a city starved for planning but generally requests to the government from private planners have not been entertained.

After EA’s Tahir Soomro presented the design, the main feedback from the planners was that an overarching authority is essential to manage all the BRTS lines. But the Sindh Mass Transit Authority law is in limbo for now. A centralised IT system to coordinate all bus fleet timings and other moving parts is needed. The elevated parts of the Green line should not destroy 60-year-old trees along the route. The architects also asked if there was a park-and-ride element to the design around the bus stations so people could leave their motorcycles and use the BRTS.






Fazal Noor pointed out that the design didn’t seem to integrate local traffic and the mass transit. What about people who want to come from beyond the 500-metre catchment area? Will they take chingchis or buses to the BRTS stations? And more importantly, given that these areas have been declared high-density zones where real-estate development is expected, is the BRT built to accommodate future population capacities? But most of all, the experts stressed that the bus stations should not be built in isolation but factor in the culture and social needs of their surrounding environment.

*What’s the plan?: The EA’s design for the Green Line*

The Green line, which is expected to attract the highest ridership from the nine lines, has 10 major intersections. Sakhi Hasan intersection alone gets 380,000 vehicles daily. So EA Consultants Pvt Ltd is designing to ease the congestion by giving priority to BRT buses. According to EA’s Tahir Soomro, the buses have to compete with the existing public transport or the enterprise fails. The buses are air-conditioned. For tickets, no money will physically changes hands as passengers will use smart cards.

EA’s Khawar Ghani spoke about using structures that are “easy to build and cheap to construct and maintain or could be fabricated”. “We are not going to build monuments,” he said, “Something for which you need to give billions of rupees.” Sustainability is key. For example, EA has decided against using glass as dividers at the bus stations because no one will be able to clean it. Ghani pointed out this mistake being made in Islamabad’s BRT stations. “It traps heat and who will clean it,” he said.

The challenges for the Green line design are the electric pylons, existing U-turns, intersections and water lines. But EA is trying to come up with solutions. Another challenge is for the government to create an IT system that manages the entire BRTS network. Faruqui was cognisant of this crucial element. Integration, so that all the moving parts work in unison and standardisation, are essential for BRTS to work in Karachi, he said, adding, for example, “You can’t have a coin-operated system being used by one line and a card on another.”

Follow-up sessions with the private bus operators and city planners and architects are planned with the Sindh government teams working on the BRTS projects.


Green Line: In a rare first, govt asks city’s architects to weigh in on Karachi BRTS - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

1,320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Project






E-35 Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PurpleButcher

Amazingly Page *420* is filled with N League projects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Narowal Sports City

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Biometric Attendance System has been launched in 38 DHQs and 100 THQs across Punjab to make health delivery network effective and to improve health services to citizen by ensuring presence and punctuality of doctors, administrative staff and other staff at hospitals during duty hours.
A comprehensive training was conducted on 23rd July 2015 for the focal persons of DHQ and THQ Hospitals and they were briefed about key features including Enrollment, Roster Management - Shift wise and Leave Management.


















Children's Hospital in Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *









*New Islamabad International Airport*

*















*
*Expansion Work Under Construction*

*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Up gradation Of Poly Clinic *





*Latest picture of E35 under construction *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*E-11 Islamabad Fortune Empire*


























*LAHORE Sustainable Development of Walled City*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*SADDAR Parsa Citi *

Block A & B






Block C & D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Tarbela Dam 4th Extension 1,410 MW*






*Ongoing work on 1000 MW Solar Park in Bahawalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Jail Road Signal Free Project*

*



*



*



*

*Orange Line Metro Train Lahore *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................*Besham-Chilas Section

Bridge being constructed 





Dassu HPP related construction


















Primitive Raft 





There is also a solar power plant being constructed to power the tunnels' systems. It is located ~100m beside the first tunnel's entrance (the 18km one).


Tunnel 1 & 2








*
...............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................*Between Tunnel 2 & 3











Between Tunnel 3 & 4

















After Tunnel 4







...*.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dassu HPP related construction *
*
Dasu Dam?? *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport*











*Drop of Area New Islamabad Int Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Central Open Terrace Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Departure Lounge *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Main Hall Airport*





















*Bahria Golf City Islamabad *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
NUST Islamabad







..................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Proposed Kidney and Liver Transplant Institute*






*Emporium Mall Lahore Johar Town*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Signal Free Corridor at Jail Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Any high rises planned?


----------



## iioal malik

Beautiful thread .......great work guys, I have 1 ques regarding extending the route of metro bus project in lahore.

will it happen even after metro train will be running around the city..thx


----------



## Muhammad Omar

iioal malik said:


> Beautiful thread .......great work guys, I have 1 ques regarding extending the route of metro bus project in lahore.
> 
> will it happen even after metro train will be running around the city..thx



the Metro Bus Route Extension is till Kala Shah Kaku adding 5.6 km of the Existing route 

There will be 3 Metro Train Orange Purple Blue 

the map Also shows Green Metro Tran which is The Current Metro Bus route i guess they will convert that route in Metro train and the Buses will move to other cities like Faisalabad Gujranwala and Multan 



Horus said:


> Any high rises planned?



there are about 6 Buildings that will be under construction in Islamabad 1 Opposite to Centaurus named as Elysium 1 near Islamabad Stock Exchange Building Named as Mall of Islamabad 

CDA is Auctioning 4 Plots for the Buildings on Green Belt Between F-9 Park (McDonalds) and sector G-9 + Plus there's an Office of Some Building shown but not the name looks 25+ floors


there aare Several Buildings that are under Construction in Karachi Like Arkadians Emaar Dolmen Bahria Icon Bakht Tower etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Zarkon Heights G-15 Islamabad 

Render *














BLOCK A















BLOCK B


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*F-10 Park-One Islamabad*

*Render*















*F-5 National Art Gallery Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi *
*






Egyptian Tower*






*gate house*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*NAYA NAZIMABAD KARACHI.*


*Architect:* Arcop (pvt) Ltd

*Photography: *Shabih Haider


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue *


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CLIFTON Dolmen City*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

__________________


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KHAADI KHAAS, DOLMEN MALL*
*ARCHITECT:* ARSHAD SHAHID ABDULLAH 

*PHOTOGRAPHY:* SHABIH HAIDER


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dolmen *



























*Bahria Icon Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*TRG/IBEX/DGS HEAD OFFICE, CENTER POINT*


----------



## Edevelop

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma u/c*

*



*

*



*

*PM Nawaz inaugurates three Quetta projects*

*



*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif performed the groundbreaking ceremony of three development projects in Quetta on Thursday, according to local media sources.

The projects inaugurated by the premier included Mangi Dam, Balochistan Agriculture University and Flyover on Smungli Road. PM Nawaz was briefed on the projects during the ceremony.

PM Nawaz was accompanied by army chief General Raheel Sharif and Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar at the ceremony. Balochistan Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch was also present, sources claimed.

On Tuesday, the prime minister said that his government gives priority to Balochistan as the province will have central role in the future development of Pakistan, reportedly.

PM Nawaz inaugurates three Quetta projects | Pakistan Today


*Education facilities: Governor lays foundation stone of study park*

*



*

BAHAWALPUR: Enhancing facilities at public universities is a priority of the government, Punjab Governor Malik Rafiq Rajwana said on Thursday.

He was talking to newsmen after he laid the foundation stone of a study park at Islamia University. The governor said Rs150 million had been budgeted for the construction of a study park at the university on 13 acres.

Vice Chancellor Qaisar Mushtaq told the governor laptops and internet facilities would be available for students at the park. He said tennis courts, a hockey ground, a handball court, a squash court, a basket ball court and a gymnasium would also provided at the park to promote healthy activities among students.

The governor also inaugurated a day care centre for children of the university’s faculty. He directed Bahawalpur DPO Sarfraz Ahmad Falki to assist university security in ensuring fool proof security arrangements near the campus. He said a plan for education facilities for special children was being drawn up. He said an SOS Village would be set up in Bahawalpur.

Later, the governor visited the Circuit House and met a delegation of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz workers.

“Every party worker is an asset for the country,” he said. He said problems of party workers would be resolved as soon as possible.

“I have a legal background…and I understand grievances of the workers,” he said. “I have immense respect for PML-N’s workers who have rendered great sacrifices for their country and their leaders.”

The governor said raising living standards in south Punjab was a priority of the federal government. He said billions of rupees had been allocated for development works around Bahawalpur.

“The government formed by PML-N in 2013 inherited great problems including terrorism and load shedding,” he said. He said the party was dedicated to meeting its election promises.

The governor also met delegations from Bahawalpur Chamber of Commerce and Industry. He said the government wanted to strengthen the economy by promoting commerce and trade.

He said he was aware of the chamber’s problems and assured the delegations that steps would be taken to resolve those.

Education facilities: Governor lays foundation stone of study park - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ignore the Car  

Arkadians in the back *











*ignorance for These men

KARACHI Crescent Bay by Emaar*










*KARACHI Mont Vista*











*Government allocates fund for Murree Road-9th Avenue signal free project*

Staff Report

August 05, 2015 

RAWALPINDI: Government has decided to start construction of Murree Road 9th Avenue signal free project and reconstruction of four major highways in Rawalpindi.

Around Rs 2 billion have been allocated for completion of these projects. The District administration will construct an underpass or overhead bridge at IJ Principal Road to link Murree Road with signal free 9th avenue through Stadium Road.

Sources said that Airport Road from Noor Khan to Koral Chowk would be reconstructed at the cost of Rs 500 millions. High Court Road from High Court to Chaklala scheme-3 will be constructed and tract pf five-kilometres of Adiala Road will be dualised upto Adiala Jail. Both the projects will be completed at the cost of Rs 300 million.

Stadium Road that links Murree Road to IJ Principal Road will be reconstructed at the cost Rs 160 million. A decision has also been taken to make it signal free by linking it to signal free 9th avenue. An underpass or overhead bridge at the cost ranging between Rs 1 billion to 1.5 billion will be constructed at IJ Principal road in connection with this project.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> F-5 National Art Gallery Islamabad


where it is ???


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> where it is ???



Sector F-5 near President House and Parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Friendship Tunnel Hunza 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Bizai Irrigation scheme
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Construction of Diversion Weir on Kabul River*

A permanent diversion weir (barrier across a river designed to alter its flow characteristics) across Kabul river to divert water in the Kabul River Canal system is under execution at a cost of Rs 795 million. This project will ensure diverting the designed discharge of 850 cusec for irrigating 76,720 acres of agricultural land round the year in Districts Peshawar and Nowshera - Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Irrigation Department.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakindia

Good to see Pakistan finally growing....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute *














*E-35




*

*Greater Iqbal Park Lahore *






LAHORE: The Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA) has pre-qualified construction firms for the Greater Iqbal Park project, The Express Trribune has learnt.

PHA Director General Mian Shakeel Ahmad told the Tribune that the firms would be asked to submit their bids once preparation of tender documents was completed. He said the National Engineering Services of Pakistan (NESPAK) had been tasked with preparation of the documents.

The PHA director general said that the project would not just provide an avenue for recreation. He said it would also educate visitors about the country and its history. The project would feature four monuments dedicated to the memory of Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Allama Iqbal, Fatima Jinnah and Sir Syed Ahmad Khan. He said there would also be a museum at the park to educate visitors about Pakistan Movement as well as the history and cultural heritage of the city.

Besides renovation of the Minar-i-Pakistan grounds (Pakistan Resolution Monument), the project would feature expansion of Iqbal Park by including in it the stretch of Circular Road between the park and Lahore Fort. The Greater Iqbal Park will have an area of 130 acres.

The PHA director general said that they would make sure that provision was made in the design of the park for spacious walkways. The park would also have two food courts which would be designed to represent the culture and heritage of all four provinces and Gilgit-Baltistan. Other attractions include a network of fountains.

The PHA director general said a state-of-the-art irrigation system would be installed in the park for ensure their proper functioning.

For enhanced security at the site, he said an around the clock surveillance apparatus would be put in place at the site. The project plan has provision for three parking lots.

The PHA director general said the area around Iqbal Park was densely populated and included both residential and commercial property. He said the Greater Iqbal Park project there help provide much needed green space in the area.

About the design of various gardens in the park, the PHA director general said these would be designed on the pattern of gardens commissioned by Mughal emperors. These would feature fountains, elevated pavements, and baradaris.

The budget approved for the project is Rs1.18 billion. The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) had approved the project in 2013-14 fiscal year and estimated its cost of the construction at Rs403.68 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Multan - Vehari Chowk to Chowk Kumharanwala Section (Package-5) - Updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Quaid-e-Azam Solar Power*








The international benchmark for solar power plants, at that point in time, ranged between USD 1.5 (CERC, India) to 1.8 (NREL, USA) million per MW - GoPb accomplished USD 1.3 million per MW, which was most favourable; indeed a record low price much less than global yardstick.





The Project generates electricity which is sufficient, on average consumption, for about 54,000 households. It replaces fuel import of about USD 50 million per annum conserving valuable foreign exchange and preserving the environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*FAISALABAD AIRPORT LINK ROAD RENOVATED*

*BEFORE*






*AFTER*















*On independent day Jinnah terminal*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pictures of Recently refurbished of BBIA CIP lounge *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

pakindia said:


> Good to see Pakistan finally growing....


Pakistan was far advance than India until 2004, we are suffering from the fruits of US invasion of Afghanistan followed by pro-indian rulers rule.



Muhammad Omar said:


> *Pictures of Recently refurbished of BBIA CIP lounge *


Finally... they did some thing to the pathetic lounge.
I hope its the international lounge... it was bad utill 1.5 years ago.
Imagine people pay 4x the cost to fly business and all they get is shitty lounge, full of non business class flyers.



Muhammad Omar said:


> *Quaid-e-Azam Solar Power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The international benchmark for solar power plants, at that point in time, ranged between USD 1.5 (CERC, India) to 1.8 (NREL, USA) million per MW - GoPb accomplished USD 1.3 million per MW, which was most favourable; indeed a record low price much less than global yardstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Project generates electricity which is sufficient, on average consumption, for about 54,000 households. It replaces fuel import of about USD 50 million per annum conserving valuable foreign exchange and preserving the environment.



Pakistan have already wasted too much time in going solar.... we need to catchup.
Guys don't listen to the defence pk mod. zaki who preach against it, without having even basic comprehension capacity.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore fort after landscaping work*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanboy007

This is from 2009

_*The City Hall Islamabad*_














Current status is unknown for some reason

*Details*

*Managing Architect*: Ejaz Ahed
*Principal Architect:* Arshad Kamal
*Ahed Associates (Karachi - Pakistan)*
Client: Capital Development Authority {CDA}
Plot size: 800’ x 280’ (5.14 Acres)
Built-up Area: 1.5 Million Sqft.
Height: 310`-0" No. of Blocks: 4 Office
Floors: Variable
Parking Floors: 10 Storey Block
Location: Mauve Area, G-8/4, Islamabad - Pakistan

*Project Team:** Umair Shaikh (Architect), Aleem Khan (Architect), Sana Sajjad (Architect), Syed Muhammad Ovais (Visualizer), Sadiq Ali (Visualizer) Faraz Khan (Draftsman), Umair Siddiqui (Draftsman), Atif Ali (Draftsman), Ali Abbas (Draftsman), Zeshan Ahmed (Draftsman), Abdul Haiy (Draftsman)*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (M2) Project*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Bulleh Shah Paper Mills*

*















*

* New Islamabad International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Work started at Havelian Interchange for E35 Hazara Motorway/ Expressway*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Fazaia Housing Scheme *





















*Venecia towers DHA Waterfront Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi*

*Site progress: 200 sq yard Bahria Homes







Site Progress: Gatehouse





Site Progress: Trafalgar Square





Site Progress: Egyptian Tower





Site Progress: Gatehouse











Site Progress: Restaurant





Site progress: 125sq yard Bahria Homes



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Site Progress: Trafalgar Square





Site Progress: Restaurant






Site progress: 125sq yard Bahria Homes











Site Progress: Masjid





Site progress: 200 sq yard Bahria Homes





Site Progress: Gatehouse


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Site Progress: Hospital





Site Progress: Gatehouse





Site Progress: Overhead Water Tank





Site Progress: Grand Jamia Masjid





Site Progress: Grand Jamia Masjid





Site Progress: Apartments





Site Progress: Apartments





Site Progress: Grand Jamia Masjid


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Site Progress: Grand Jamia Masjid





Site Progress: Apartments





Site Progress: Apartments





Site Progress: Apartments





Site progress: 200 sq yard Bahria Homes





Site Progress: Gatehouse





Site progress: Masjid (labor camp)





Site Progress: Overhead Water Tank


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Site Progress: Hospital





Site Progress: Dolphin Arena





Site progress: Masjid (Labor Camp)





Karachi-hyderabad superhighway on left





Site Progress: CineGold Plex





Site Progress: Restaurant





Site Progress: Labor Accomodation





Site Progress: Grand Gatehouse


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Site Progress: Apartments


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Nuclear Power Plants *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Punjab Mass Transit Authority opens tender for "*Feeder Buses for Integrated Bus Operations in Lahore*"

Highlights

fourteen (14) feeder routes with a total route length of 123 Kms 

38 numbers of 8-meter long buses and 162 numbers of 12-meter long buses 
The capacity requirement for 12m bus is 80 passengers and 40 passengers for 8m bus.


The physical, operation and fare integration aspect of integrated transportation system will be catered for between Metrobus and feeder bus system. The feeder routes will be operated to facilitate passengers of Metrobus System in an efficient, reliable and safe manner through optimized route network and service based operation model. 

Each 12 m long feeder bus will have two on-board validators for authentication of entry/exit of passengers whereas each 8 m long feeder bus is to have one on-board validation. 

Contract will be for procurement, operations and maintenance of Feeder buses for a period of 8 Years 
:
Guarantee average minimum of 60,000 Km’s per bus per year. 
Tender includes KPI requirements for: Trip Efficiency/Regularity of Operation, Punctuality, Travel Time Regularity,Schedule Adherence/On time Performance، Reliability of Buses/No. of Breakdowns, Cleanness of Buses, Safety of Operation/Rate of Accidents and User Satisfaction/Number of Passenger Complaints.

Contract also specifies fines for things like failure of airconditiong, failure of onboard camera, broken seats, missing information and a lot of other key quality requirements.

List of feeder routes






Map of routes





__________________

*Sialkot airport new terminal construction*
















__________________


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Drilling job for pillers at E35 Chechiyan interchange 
near harripur .. khanpur road





E35 towards Kot Najibullah from chechiyan Interchange






E35 Chechiyan Interchange










Piller preparation for E35 Interchange 





Underground Pillers for Interchange at Chechiyan Khanpur road E35 Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Gulberg Boulevard Heights*
*



*

*Icon Valley Lahore*






* Pakistan Institute Of Fashion and Design Lahore*
















*Race course apartments Rawalpindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................
*
KKH Attabad Lake Project*
The Newly Constructed 4 Tunnels on KKH along side Attaabad Lake,* To be inaugurated on 24th August*. Combined length of the 4 tunnels is 7km.




















These pics are few days old.

....................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spartanblade2

Go


----------



## ghazi52

went


----------



## spartanblade2

Nice to Pakistan progressing


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hraza91398 said:


> When it will start ?



If you are asking about the Airport it's under construction soon will be open... and if you are talking about Feeder Buses then tenders are open it will take some time


----------



## ghazi52

........................................ . . . . . . . . .
.*Ariel view of Faisalabad International Airport*

Shaheen Air's A-320 parked to perform Hajj operation





.....
Current extension to terminal building








...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA Platinum Square Islamabad*















*Sarena Hotel And Business Complex Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................



..
*Contractors finalised*
*Rapid Mass Transit System - Orange Line. Lahore*................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sahiwal Coal Power Project Construction progress *


















HCS celebrates winning of orange line contract

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*U/C Shadman underpass*












*Fawara chowk underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................
Construction work on the 1410 MW Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project.







*Work in progress*






_

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Who.Cares

Good updates. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spartanblade2

ما شاء الله

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*E-35 Expressway*

*Start point at M2



*


*Culvert under Construction




*


*Cutting job in progress E35



*

*Chinees partner at site of E35



*

*Kotnajibullah Interchange



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*NEW ISLAMABAD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*


















*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Muhammad Omar said:


> *NEW ISLAMABAD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*


Has the work started for the Lahore Orange Line?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KKH Attabad Lake Project


The Newly Constructed 4 Tunnels on KKH along side Attaabad Lake, Combined length of the 4 tunnels is 7km.*






































WaLeEdK2 said:


> Has the work started for the Lahore Orange Line?


it's about to very soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Feeder Bus Routes for Multan *











*HYPERSTAR in DHA Platinum Square (World Trade Center)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Grand Jamia Masjid in Bahria Town Karachi*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Kararoram Highway Attabad Lake Tunnels *

*Open for Public now



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Modern facilities at tunnel. Nice developement....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................................
Metro bus depot
















...............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................
*New Islamabad International Airport*.......
..
















Approach lights











........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................
............
..
Pic taken few hours ago. Tunnels not open yet because PM is busy. Tunnels are ready. 5 September was the date for inauguration but bad weather cancelled the tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Orange Line Metro Train













*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawalpindi Islamabad Metro bus depot*




































*Passu cathedral Karakoram Highway*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro Bus Multan - Vehari Chowk to Chowk Kumharanwala Section (Package-5) - Updates*


















*Bab e Peshawar *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*JOHAR TOWN Emporium Mall by Nishat Group
*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Something U/C at Doongi ground, MM Alam road. Seems like park.*











*GULBERG Al-Hafeez Heights*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gulberg Signal Free Corridor*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*JOHAR TOWN Aiwan-e-Quaid-e-Azam*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Road Widening Malam Jabba Road Kalam*
















*PTDC 90 rooms Hotel Construction*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*D.I.Khan Circular Road (19-KM)Under-Construction. Road Carpeting Continue*
















*Theme Park in Bahria Town Phase 8 Rawalpindi *












*Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB)*






Driving License Issuance Management System is now operational in Punjab (DLIMS). 

#DLIMS automates the processes for driving license issuance, renewal and upgrades. This system provides quick processing service to public and up to date statistics to the authorities by using state of the art technology and equipment while redefining the issuance process of all types of licenses by using a centralized network that liberates the driver to get the license issued or renewed from any Driving Licensing Authority across the province.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Paradise Mall Faisalabad *










*Peshawar canal update*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Secretary LG Mr. Syed Jamal ud Din Shah inspects the sewerage project in Peshawar *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Water & Sanitation Services Peshawar WSSP *


Vesbo Spira Pipe is a U-PVC piping technology produced on site and used for non-pressure, gravitational substructure applications. Spira Pipe is stored as profiles on drums and formed into pipes when necessary. The volume needed to transport Vesbo Spira Pipes is 10 times less than other piping systems. Spira Pipe is produced at the site from 6 inches to 12 feet diameters.

Newest Technology introduced for the first time in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa by WSSP Peshawar



























Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar‬ Up-Gradation and Extension were started Two Years ago. It Increase hospital Beds and New Units.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Arkadians *














*Dolmen City + Bahria Icon + 70 Rivera *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*GILGIT: Newly constructed building of the Aga Khan Medical Center, located in Konodas (Chilmisdas)*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Congratulations to all Pakistanis !!

*Lahore Metro Rail construction*






credits : united pakistan skyscrapercity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

gslv mk3 said:


> Congratulations to all Pakistanis !!
> 
> *Lahore Metro construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credits : united pakistan skyscrapercity


metro bus is already there in lahore.. it is metro train


----------



## gslv mk3

secretservice said:


> metro bus is already there in lahore.. it is metro train



I know,metro means metro train...


----------



## WaLeEdK2

gslv mk3 said:


> Congratulations to all Pakistanis !!
> 
> *Lahore Metro Rail construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credits : united pakistan skyscrapercity


My city :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway Tunnels *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport *







*Qatar Airways has gifted 8 Apron buses to PIA. The modern buses will be used by PIA at 3 major airports ( karachi, Lahore and Islamabad ). Gifted buses including Cobus 2700 and 3000. These buses have Mercedes - Benz engines.


















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Orange Line Metro Train Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Near Yadgar.e.Shuhada Lahore *









*Johar Town Emporium Mall Lahore *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sarena Hotel Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Al-Fateh Lahore*











*Royal kitchen Complex in ‪‎Lahore‬ ‪‎Fort‬ is an ignored area. WCLA has decided to restore this area and start a buffet restaurant in ‪‎Mughal‬ Era Style very soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Shahi Hamam After Restoration*


























*Walled City Lahore Package II*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Royal Kitchen — not in the shape of a relic even*


The place you see in the photographs is no desolate tract. It is the most ...







The exterior view.

The place you see in the photographs is no desolate tract. It is the most important part of our heritage site, Lahore Fort. As I was coming to the Fort, I read a plaque stating some facts about the Royal Kitchen. I could not recall visiting the place before.

I looked around for someone to ask about the place and saw a man sitting on the edge of a raised platform, holding a card that said, ‘Tourist Guide.’ I walked up to him, learnt that his name was Peter and he had been working as a guide for the past fifteen years at the Fort.

Peter led me to a narrow passage that was covered with waist-high wild grass. I thought for a while of all the snakes and insects lurking beneath those towering wild shrubs.

I was awe struck. It was a beautiful place except in shambles. The roofs of different parts of the building had collapsed. The walls, all built in small bricks, had huge cracks which were a sign of some collision. The majestic arches formed the entire Royal Kitchen area.

I could visualise the splendour of the place in the past with the hustle and bustle of the chefs and helpers cooking food for the kings, queens and the courtiers and carrying it to their private chambers and dining rooms.

I imagined how lively the place would have been with the laughter, jokes, stories and incidents of daily routine. The place must have been hygienic and well maintained in those times. Today, it’s not even in the shape of a relic. It’s badly pleading for maintenance.

Peter told me that the Royal Kitchen was constructed during the reign of Emperor Shah Jahan. It was where the food was prepared along with a huge variety of drinks and sweets. When the Sikh took over the Lahore Fort, the kitchen was damaged like other buildings of the place.

The kitchen was soon converted into a food store room. During the same period, it was used as a stable for horses and other animals.

In 1849, the British made the place into interrogation cells and jails. Around the same, the open verandas were enclosed with bricks. New structures and elements like iron doors and beams were added along with the construction of an upper storey. The upper storey served as offices for policemen. The electricity supply lines, sewage system and water drains were laid during the British period.

After Partition, the Police Department used the place as interrogation cells until late 1980s, when they were handed over to the Archaeology Department. The building of the Royal Kitchen was sabotaged more than ever — the beams, wooden doors, windows went missing. Perhaps, those were pulled down during the riots. The building was dilapidated and, later, some of its parts were demolished and the offices of Archeology were built in their place.

The Royal Kitchen is not open for tourists. Rather, no one can go there due to the wilderness and over growth of wild plants. It is said that the Walled City of Lahore Authority has some conservation plans for the place.




The interior.






Wild plantation inside.






A grand view of the poor condition of the Royal Kitchen.

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Package I By Habib Construction *






*Bahria Icon Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Double-Decker Bus Service Coming Soon To Lahore

Sightseeing Lahore *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan’s commercial airports have seen major growth in capacity in the past 12 months*, as S15 seat capacity is showing a rise of 23%. Of all the airports in Pakistan, the one that is recording the greatest growth in capacity is Gwadar (13th largest in S15), which is showing an increase in capacity of 73%.

A total of eight airports are recording a growth rate over the past 12 months that is greater than 60%, with four of these airports being in the top 12 (highlighted in light green).

Only one airport is showing a decline in capacity when compared with S14, Skardu. The 14th largest airport in 2015 was the 11th biggest last year. However, the facility has witnessed a decline in seat capacity of 14% according to OAG Schedules Analyser.

In the top 12, the airport order pretty much remains constant, with Multan (+64%), Quetta (+62%) and Faisalabad (+61%) all climbing one place as a result of all of them seeing a growth of over 60%. Turbat is a new airport to the top 12 (13th in S14) as a result of Skardu’s capacity decrease.






*Peshawar Airport Extension Project *






*Rawalpindi Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

the lahore renovation of heritage is very welcome step

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Mirpur to Muzafarabad Expressway*






*Lahore Progress 


Pakistan Institute of Kidney And Liver And Research Center *







*Newly built link road from WAPDA town to Shahpur interchange*











*U/C Amanah mall

Model town link road*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*U/C City Star shopping center

Peco road, Township Lahore *











*Gulberg Main Boulevard and Fawara Chock Jail Road *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Updates on Children's Complex Multan Extension.*





*Area in Red. is the extended part with all allied facilities.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange line Metro Train Package 1 






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange line Metro Train Package 1 *
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange line Metro Train Package 1 *

*Blue part is underground Route *

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakCan

Does anyone know, how the Lahore and ISB/rawalpindi metro is doing in terms of daily passengers? How is the service?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

PakCan said:


> Does anyone know, how the Lahore and ISB/rawalpindi metro is doing in terms of daily passengers? How is the service?


Service is good. A little overcrowded though.

Government should end the subsidy, increase the number of busses and expand routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakCan

Ending the subsidy will have a negative impact on the passenger numbers in my opinion. I think they need to expand and bring more routes online and provide feeder buses to and from the stations. Their main target should be individuals using bikes, vans and other buses for transportation.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

RAMPAGE said:


> Service is good. A little overcrowded though.
> 
> Government should end the subsidy, increase the number of busses and expand routes.



yupe the buses are the issue Lahore Metro is getting 26 more buses where as Islamabad Rawalpindi Metro is going to be converted into Metro Train next year.... and 1 more route is underway for Pindi.... some rumors that it's from Rawat to faizabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Muhammad Omar said:


> yupe the buses are the issue Lahore Metro is getting 26 more buses where as Islamabad Rawalpindi Metro is going to be converted into Metro Train next year.... and 1 more route is underway for Pindi.... some rumors that it's from Rawat to faizabad


Ye metro kia sirf pindi walon ke liay bani hai?



PakCan said:


> Ending the subsidy will have a negative impact on the passenger numbers in my opinion. I think they need to expand and bring more routes online and provide feeder buses to and from the stations. Their main target should be individuals using bikes, vans and other buses for transportation.


It won't. Private transporters are charging more than double and the conditions are inhumane.

People will gladly pay 40 PKR for air conditioning and personal space.


----------



## PakCan

I should have asked how much were they charging first before giving my opinion, my bad. If they are indeed charging less then 40 rupee then they should definitely raise the price. Are they offering any weekly/ monthly passes?


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................
Revised plan of new link road to New Islamabad International Airport



























In revised plan they give space for second runway





_____
.......


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> .......................................................................................
> Revised plan of new link road to New Islamabad International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In revised plan they give space for second runway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> .......



Which route they are building Red one or blue???


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

New academic block of Sh. Zayed medical college Rahim Yar khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

From google map

Sh. Zayed med clg.... new campus


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Updates on Children's Complex Multan Extension.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Area in Red. is the extended part with all allied facilities.*


CM punjab must start this facility , it is in the current status for the last 2 years , pls CM sb start this facility.


----------



## aafundi

Why no new news


----------



## Muhammad Omar

aafundi said:


> Why no new news



Cause m too Lazy.. will post today Many new Stuff Insha Allah


----------



## ghazi52

........................

Int’l company agrees to establish oil refinery in Karak

The company will initially invest $250 million on the project. A multinational company has agreed to establish oil refinery in Karak.

Official sources told our Peshawar representative that the company will initially invest two hundred and fifty million dollars on the project.

After completion, the oil refinery will produce LPG, petrol, jet fuel, diesel, furnace oil, kerosene oil and other petro-chemical products from two thousand barrel crude oil per day.

It is to mention here that Karak and Kohat districts have huge reserves of oil and gas. 

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

ghazi52 said:


> Int’l company agrees to establish oil refinery in Karak
> 
> The company will initially invest $250 million on the project. A multinational company has agreed to establish oil refinery in Karak...



There is this, than HAER is establishing their laptop, tablet and cell phone lines for manufacturing in Pakistan (with TOT), VW and Volvo will be coming into Pakistan by 2020, along with a coupe of other brands, manufacturing vehicles, trucks and heavy engineering equipment like heavy cranes, etc.

The Textile industry will get a boost by the end of 2017, when two - three power plants start to produce electricity in Punjab, enough to generate three shifts worth of electricity for the businesses. Then Pakistan would really take advantage of the GSP plus. 

China is waiting on CPEC to complete (phase I), there is about $ 10 billion dollar worth of manufacturing business that will be moved to Pakistan along with the CPEC route due to close proximity to the port.

Pakistan has been given a market update a couple of days ago during their bond sales roadshow that there is estimated $ 20 billion in investments from the US markets that will be poured into Pakistan, the second it becomes terrorism free, stable and with available electricity so the business can run. And then there are other projects. All in all, Pakistan will be getting combined $ 60-100 billion dollars worth of investments by 2010!!!


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

The hub school....a boarding school for 800 boys.....under construction in karachi.......spread over an area of 240 acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Continue


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

The Emporium Mall by Nishat Group...... 2.75 m sq feet....johar town lahore .... updates....
1st oct.

Opening in March 2016


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Continue....


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Continue


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Cont


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Cont


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Renders for Emporium


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Cont


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Newly Arrived modern equipment at BBIA Islamabad Sweeper/Scrubber













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Green Line Metro Bus Karachi.... *



Consultants present proposal for the bus system to an audience of civil engineers and transportation experts. PHOTO: EMC.COM.PK

KARACHI: When it comes to transport, Karachi is in big trouble. This much is agreed by everyone. When it comes to finding a solution, there is hardly a consensus. 

One term being thrown around for the past several years is the ‘mass transit system’, more specifically a Bus Rapid Transport System (BRTS). With several attempts to kick start such a scheme having backfired already, the development experts are now treading cautiously.

“Karachi is a graveyard for transport projects that have died out. What makes you think this one wont?” asked Roland deSouza at the workshop arranged to discuss a proposal for the Red Line of the BRTS.

The 31-kilometre corridor will run from Safoora to Tower and Sharae Faisal, via University Road, MA Jinnah Road and Sharae Quaideen.

Integration

Peter Armitage, the technical director of the Integrated Transport Planning (ITP) Limited, seemed to have thought this one through. The ITP have been hired as consultants by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) to plan the project. “The most important component for a mass transit system to work for Karachi is integration,” he stressed.

Need for an authority

Armitage laid out an organogram for the authority and proposed a hiring structure for the recruitment of experienced personnel. “At the moment, there are six bus rapid transport lines being proposed for Karachi,” he reminded the audience. “In the absence of an overarching authority to oversee their operations and regulate the services being provided to commuters, the service will crumble apart,” he said, hoping that the Sindh Mass Transit Authority bill will be presented in the Sindh Assembly by the beginning of next year.

What about the old?

Urban planner Arif Hasan presented another dimension of problems the ADB is likely to encounter. If they are able to set up the project, will they be able to endure the initial problems? “The projects that failed in Pakistan did so due to the lack of a monitoring system.”

Hasan’s main concern was the repercussions of realising the project without taking all the factors into consideration. “On MA Jinnah Road, which the Red Line passes through, there are scores of heritage buildings that will most likely be destroyed,” he said, adding that the real estate prices will shoot up because of the new infrastructure and people will sell their old houses for prime real estate elsewhere.

The warning brought out a smile from David Margonsztern, the ADB’s senior urban development specialist. “The project is not just a transport scheme,” he explained. “We want to redevelop the entire corridor, making it socially and economically more viable.”

Red Line

The corridor runs along 31.5km, with a total of 43 stations proposed along the route. The stations will generally be located 400m to 600m from each other, keeping in mind the weather conditions of Karachi that make it difficult for pedestrians to walk long distances. The main mode of access to these stations will be zebra crossings with traffic lights.






The Red Line’s main corridor, which will run from Safoora to Tower, will have 38 stations at an approximate distance of 500 metres each. Passengers will be able to access the stations at zebra crossings. MAP: COURTESY ADB

This proposal was met with another indecisive mutter from the audience. “You are proposing to install a traffic signal at every half-a-kilometre on a thoroughfare that is now signal-free?” deSouza asked.

David agreed that the idea will take the corridor back from a signal-free one to a signalised one. He admitted that the traffic police will have to enforce the rules, encroachments will have to be removed and all illegal parking sites will have to be evacuated for the project to succeed. Roland responded that if this were possible, a major part of Karachi’s traffic problem will be resolved and there will be hardly any need for a BRT.

Money matters

If all goes according to plan, each trip on the Red Line will cost Rs35. “The scheme is clearly viable,” said David. “The fare can be revised and subsidised by the government, even if only for specific groups such as the elderly or students.”



Green Line Stations:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue...*


















*Rates of property along metro bus route go up*

LAHORE: The metro bus system has contributed to the increase in prices along its corridor, according to new research by a leading real estate website of Pakistan.Mining data through its extensive database, real estate experts reported increase in property prices of residential areas along the metro routes in Lahore and Islamabad, where this transport system operates.

Analysing Lahore’s trends, depicts a positive trajectory in prices of the newly constructed housing schemes near the Gajju Matta metro bus station. These include the Central Park Housing Scheme, which experienced price gains of about 15 to 20 percent.

Similarly, LDA City and Bahria Nasheman have both witnessed price gains of about 30 and 15 percent respectively, after the construction of the metro bus system. The property rentals have also increased in these areas surrounding the metro. The same trend has also been observed in Islamabad, where the metro bus became operational about three months back. The rental prices of residential sectors: I-9 increased by five to seven percent, whereas for I-8 increased by 10-12 percent. There was also a slight increase noted in sale prices of sector I-8.

Saad Arshed said: “Real estate along the metro routes in Lahore and Islamabad have been positively impacted. This was clearly evident for the residential localities near the routes, as reported by our portal." It is not long before the commercial and office spaces will also depict the same trend. Investors are well aware of these changing trends and are investing in properties near these stations to reap huge profits in the coming future.”

Overall, metro has had quite a positive impact on real estate prices in both the cities it operates. This was more visible in Lahore where it has been operational for around two years. However, it is only a matter of time, before the same percentage increases are visible in Islamabad’s residential and commercial property stocks as well, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sahiwal coal power project will be functional by 2017: CM*


LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif on Tuesday paid a surprise visit to 1320MW coal power project in Qadirabad, Sahiwal and reviewed the pace of progress of this important and big project of power generation.

Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister said that two coal-based energy projects of 660 megawatts each are being set up in Sahiwal and it is an important project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. He said that the project will start energy generation during 2017.

The chief minister directed the authorities concerned for speedy completion of the project to achieve the best results. He said that Sahiwal Coal Power Project will play an important role in removing darkness from the country with the help of China.

Shahbaz said that this project comprising two power plants of 620 megawatts each is another splendid example of Pak-China friendship and will further strengthen economic and trade relations between the two countries. He said that Sahiwal Coal Power Project is of vital national importance and work is being carried out expeditiously on this 1,320 megawatts project.

The Punjab government and the Chinese company will complete this project till 2017 through collective efforts, he maintained. He said that most modern super critical power plants are being installed in Sahiwal, which are environment-friendly and meet the environmental standards. He said that every moment is precious and there is no room for delay in the implementation of the project.

The CM said that he is personally monitoring this project regularly and had come to the site of project for this reason. He said that this power plant is the biggest and first ever project of power generation with coal in Pakistan and Chinese companies have made investment in this project.

He said that China’s huge investment in Pakistan is not merely an investment but a splendid gift for Pakistan, which Pakistani people can never forget. The chief minister said that Sahiwal Coal Power Project is the first drop of rain with regard to CPEC and will result in generation of much-needed electricity and elimination of darkness.

The historic economic package of China is a reflection of the confidence of Chinese president in Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the deep love for 20 million people of Pakistan, he remarked.

He said that the efforts for overcoming energy crisis with the cooperation of China will result in removing darkness from the country, promotion of industrial activities, generation of job opportunities, besides poverty alleviation. He said that the journey of progress and prosperity of Pakistan started with the cooperation of China will be continued and Pakistan will achieve its goal.

The chief minister was informed during a briefing that the machinery of coal power project has started reaching Karachi Port and steps are being taken for its speedy transportation to the site of the project. He was further told that work is in progress expeditiously on the project and it will be completed within stipulated period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Rapid Mass Transit Project

Render of an Underground Station:






Construction work begins on Elevated portion:






*Cops Get New Cars in Lahore*






LAHORE - Lahore police have launched a new fleet of patrol cars to help curb crime in the provincial capital.
More than 200 high-spec customized Toyota Corolla cars, equipped with cameras, megaphones, search lights, and first-aid kits, rolled out on Thursday.

A senior officer said these Police Response Units have been deployed at several crime hot-spots and areas of concerns all over the city to ensure a quick reaction to any incident on the streets.
The launch reflects more investment in the police department and its determination to control street crimes in Lahore.
“At least 110 latest model Corolla cars are on patrol on the leading roads across Lahore since yesterday,” Operations chief DIG Haider Ashraf told The Nation on Friday.

Last month, the police got another 100 latest model vehicles for street patrolling.
The DIG sought to reassure the public that the new cars would not be misused or deployed for politicians and the elite. “These cars will never be attached with the VIP convoys for protocol. These are exclusively for patrolling.”
The Lahore City police have been divided into some 287 beats, Haider said, and each one will have an assigned patrol car, beat officer, driver, and two gunmen. All the patrolling officers have been given special training in crime-fighting prior to their deployment.

Ashraf said the department would also create a ‘Dolphin’ motorcycle unit that will allow hundreds of police officers to patrol narrow streets and lanes.
In May, Punjab’s Inspector General of Police Mushtaq Ahmad Sukhera had said that his department would be able to respond to incidents in Lahore within 10 minutes if the “unfit vans” were replaced with new vehicles.
“These vehicles can enable my cops to respond to Rescue-15 calls within less than 10 minutes - ideal response time,” he said.

The Punjab government has increased spending on law and order with the police budget allocation alone rising by an unprecedented Rs13 billion for the fiscal year 2015-16.

In the current fiscal year, the government allocated the police Rs94 billion. Police officers say a major chunk of the allocation meets the departmental expenditure including salaries.

Lahore Capital City Police Officer (CCPO) Muhammad Amin Wains welcomed the introduction of the latest model cars and hoped the initiative will help ensure officers have more time and greater visibility in their communities. “This will enable cops to carry out their roles more effectively,” he said.

The move follows a similar scheme launched by the Lahore operations police, which have seen appointment of admin officers in each police station to help and guide the complainants and visitors.

The Lahore police’s initiative to equip at least 500 officers with Android smartphone devices a few months ago was described as one of the “biggest technological advancements in modern policing.”

http://nation.com.pk/lahore/03-Oct-2...ps-in-new-cars

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Iran-Pakistan pipeline project: construction bids*
01.10.15

Chinese state firm China Petroleum Pipelines Bureau (CPP) is set to be awarded the contract to build the US$2.5 billion Gwadar liquefied natural gas (LNG) and the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline in November.
Interstate Gas Systems (ISGS), who opened the technical bid for the construction of projects, announced the news yesterday.

Mubeen Saulat, ISGS Managing Director, said that CPP has submitted technical and commercial bids in accordance with the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules.
CPP will build the 700 km long Gwadar to Nawabshah pipeline.

It will also construct the terminal with a capacity to handle 500 million ft3/d of LNG and a floating storage gasification unit.

*The long-awaited IP pipeline*

The pipeline and terminal will pave the way for executing the Iran-Pakistan (IP) gas pipeline project.

“This is a significant development that shows Pakistan is serious about kicking off work on the IP pipeline, but its implementation hinges on lifting of global sanctions against Iran,” said Saulat.


*Motorway Multan- Sukkar Section *







*Chinese company to build LNG, gas pipeline projects in Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: A Chinese firm will be awarded the contract to build $2.5 billion Gwadar liquefied natural gas (LNG) and the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline in November, Interstate Gas Systems (ISGS), who opened the technical bid for the construction of projects told media personnel on Wednesday.

Mubeen Saulat, ISGS managing director, said that the Chinese state firm China Petroleum Pipelines Bureau (CPP) has submitted technical and commercial bids in accordance with the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules. While ISGS, after scrutinising the documents opened the technical bid adding that the commercial bid will be opened in November.

CPP will construct the terminal with a capacity to handle 500 mmcfd (million cubic feet per day) of LNG and a floating storage gasification unit. It will also build the 700 kilometre long Gwadar to Nawabshah pipeline.

"The dual projects will be completed at the cost of about $2.5 billion, 85 per cent of the investment will be done by the Chinese company while government of Pakistan will provide 15pc of equity," said Saulat.
The ISGS official also added that the CPP will acquire a loan from Exim Bank which Pakistan will repay in the coming years through the revenue earned from the project.

The pipeline and terminal will be secured by Pakistani security agencies while the Chinese camp will be safeguarded by a Chinese security company.

The CPEC, with a planned portfolio of projects totalling around $46 billion, will link Gwadar, Khuzdar and other areas on way to Dera Ghazi Khan, Dera Ismail Khan and Peshawar along its central route.

The eastern route will connect Gwadar to Ratodero, Sukkur, and Karachi and upward to cities in Punjab, and from there to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the Khunjerab Pass.

Linking Gwadar to the rest of Pakistan and the western Chinese city of Kashgar, 3,000 kilometres away, will involve major infrastructure work in Balochistan.

*ADB, UK to fund M-4 motorway link from Gojra to Shorkot*

Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the United Kingdom have agreed to fund a key section of the M-4 motorway in Punjab province, which will cut travel times and support the Government of Pakistan's broader goal of improved investment and trade flows along the country's vital north-south corridor route. ADB is providing a project loan of $178 million and administering a $92 million equivalent grant from the Government of the United Kingdom to build a four-lane section of the Motorway linking Gojra to Shorkot.

...

The economy of the area served by the corridor accounts for up to 85 percent of Pakistan's gross domestic product, and the route is a key link in the Central Asia Regional Economic Co-operation Program's network of cross-border corridor routes between land-locked Central Asian nations and Pakistan's warm water ports on the Arabian Sea.

*PM approves Lahore-Sialkot motorway, engineering university*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has given the final approval of two mega projects of establishing the Sialkot-Lahore Motorway and an international standard University of Engineering and Technology at Sialkot, saying that both of these mega projects would be helpful in socio-economic and human development of Sialkot.

Federal Minister for Defence, Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif disclosed this while addressing an important meeting of business community held at Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry (SCCI) on Saturday.

The minister said that PM Sharif has approved a mega project of establishing 90 kilometres long Sialkot-Lahore Motorway, saying the region’s remote and rural areas have been connected to this motorway.

He said that the motorway would be constructed on Build-Operate and Own (BOT) system with total estimated cost of Rs 45 billion, saying that the construction work on this motorway project would be started in October 2015. He said that the Sialkot-Lahore Motorway project would be completed in the stipulated period of next two years, saying that the Sialkot-Lahore Motorway project would open new vistas of socio-economic and human development in Sialkot region, especially in Pakistan’s first ever Golden Export Triangle Sialkot, Gujrat and Gujranwala districts as well.

He said that the Sialkot-Lahore Motorway would start from Sahowala-Sambrial and will end at Kala Shah Kaku via Daska, Gujranwala and Kamonki.

He said the project of Sialkot-Lahore Motorway project has a great commercial viability, which would be expanded to Kharian from Sambrial in the second phase of this project, saying that the Sialkot-Lahore Motorway would be the busiest road in the country following the growing flow of traffic in this region.

The minister said that PM Sharif has also approved the mega project of establishing an international standard university of engineering and technology at Sialkot, saying that the work on this university project would begin in 2016. He assured the Sialkot business community that the advanced technologies would also be brought to Sialkot Technology University to meet the growing need of export industries of Sialkot.

*نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی ،موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور*


کراچی(کامرس رپورٹر)حکومت کی جانب سے نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی میںتین سالہ پرانی گاڑیوں کی کمرشل درآمد کی اجازت دینے کے ساتھ ساتھ موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور ہیں جس کے نتیجے میں مقامی کار اسمبلرز کی اجارہ داری ختم ہونے کے امکانات ہیں کیونکہ مقامی اسمبلرز نہ صرف لوکلائزیشن میں اضافے بلکہ کاروں کی قیمتیں کم کرنے میں بھی مکمل طور پر ناکام رہے ہیں۔تفصیلات کے ملک میں مقامی کار اسمبلرز کی اجارہ داری اور مقامی طور پر تیار ہونے والی کاروں کے نرخوں میں مسلسل اضافے پر پہلے ہی مسابقتی کمیشن اور اسٹیٹ بینک بھی اپنی ایک رپورٹ میں شدید تحفظات کا اظہار کرچکی ہے۔ذرائع کے مطابق بعض حکومتی حلقوں کا بھی یہ کہنا ہے کہ مقامی اسمبلرز نہ صرف لوکلائزیشن میں اضافے میں ناکام رہے ہیں بلکہ کاروں کے نرخوں میں کمی کیلئے بھی اقدامات نہیں کرسکے ہیں،ایسے حلقوں کا کہنا ہے کہ مقامی کار ساز ادارے مینو فیکچرنگ کے بجائے اسمبلرز کا کردار ادار کررہے ہیں اور مراعات مینو فیکچرزز کی حاصل کررہے ہیں۔موٹر ڈیلرز ایسوسی ایشن کے ذرائع نے بھی اس بات کی تصدیق کی ہے کہ نئی مجوزہ آٹو پالیسی میں تین سالہ پرانی گاڑیوں کی کمرشل درآمد کی اجازت دینے کے ساتھ ساتھ درآمد کنندگا ن کیلئے مزید مراعات دینے کی تجاویز بھی زیر غور ہیں،تاہم مقامی اسمبلرز کی لابی حرکت میں آگئی ہے اور ان کی کوشش ہے کہ گاڑیوں کی درآمد کے بجائے انہیں ہی تمام تر مارکیٹ پر حکمرانی کرنے کی اجازت دی جائے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Ravi road underpass, connecting F-8 to G-8 markaz via Ravi road.

No sign board there about height limit of vehicles, Lights not yet installed on the poles and there were NO lights inside underpass, i think they will install LED lights on those empty poles and underpass. *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Nisar announces to build martyrs monument at D Chowk*







ISLAMABAD: Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan on Friday visited D Chowk neat the Parliament House and announced to build martyrs monument in recognition of the sacrifices of thousands of Pakistanis who laid down their lives for security, solidarity and defence of the motherland.

During his visit to the site, the Interior Minister directed the Islamabad Capital Administration to prepare design and plans for construction of monument.

"Living and proud nations always remember their heroes and those who sacrifice their lives for the solidarity and integrity of their motherland and the nation", he remarked.

He said that instead of making a symbolic place of the capital like D Chowk as the venue for protests, demonstrations, chaos and political instability, it should be raised as symbol of identity and pride in recognition of the great sacrifices of the sons of the soil.

Ch Nisar Ali Khan said after construction of martyrs monument infront of the Parliament House, it would be easier for the local people and foreigners to visit the place and pay respects and homage to the martyrs.

"The final approval of the project would be granted after the return of the Prime Minister from abroad", the Interior Minister remarked.

*Chinese investment in Punjab’s amusement park*

LAHORE: 
A Chinese construction company, Golden Bean, will invest 2 billion Chinese yuan (Rs32.8 billion) in Punjab to construct a state-of-the-art amusement park near Lahore, and a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) is expected to be inked in a few days, said Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT) Chairman Abdul Basit.

“The investment includes an amusement park, a hotel and a commercial centre on the outskirts of Lahore, preferably near the Lahore-Islamabad Motorway,” he added.

Basit informed that currently, the Punjab government was looking for land, approximately 200 acres, to initiate the project.

The company would also construct the road network of the province. “These constructions would not be the main corridors scheduled to be built under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), but will link other cities to it,” he said.



Punjab government is in close negotiations with different Chinese states and companies to invest in the province at business-to-business (B2B) and government-to-government (G2G) level.

According to Basit, the PBIT is briefing two Chinese delegations per week that are showing interest in investing in different sectors of the province.

Hurdles

Foreign as well as local investors in the province are facing many issues with regards to the materialisation of their projects, the biggest out of which is land security and protection from land grabbers.

The other issue is the lack of coordination between different provincial and federal departments, also termed as bureaucratic hurdles or red tape, that results in delays and even cancellation of projects.

However, Basit said the PBIT is trying to counter these challenges. “We are close to the completion of a facilitation centre where about seven departments will provide facilities to foreign and local investors under one roof.

“As for land-related issues, the Punjab Overseas Pakistani Commission will address them to further streamline things.”

Basit was hopeful that once the corridor project gathers pace, the inflow of foreign investment would increase. “The real challenge is to invite overseas Pakistanis living in Europe and America to invest in their home country.”

“We are creating an enabling environment for them so they can feel their investments are secure,” he added

*Lahore *
















__________________

*Emporium Mall Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Faisalabad*

*Jhal Khanuana Chowk






Canal Expressway from Gatwala Bridge to Sahianwala Interchange




*

*Kohistan Tower on Mall Road Rawalpindi *












*Sprint Shopping Mall, Kashmir Road*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*One Constitution Islamabad *










*Dolmen City And Bahria Icon... + Cleaners   *










*The Arkadians Karachi*


----------



## Max Pain

Viper0011. said:


> There is this, than HAER is establishing their laptop, tablet and cell phone lines for manufacturing in Pakistan (with TOT), VW and Volvo will be coming into Pakistan by 2020, along with a coupe of other brands, manufacturing vehicles, trucks and heavy engineering equipment like heavy cranes, etc.
> 
> The Textile industry will get a boost by the end of 2017, when two - three power plants start to produce electricity in Punjab, enough to generate three shifts worth of electricity for the businesses. Then Pakistan would really take advantage of the GSP plus.
> 
> China is waiting on CPEC to complete (phase I), there is about $ 10 billion dollar worth of manufacturing business that will be moved to Pakistan along with the CPEC route due to close proximity to the port.
> 
> Pakistan has been given a market update a couple of days ago during their bond sales roadshow that there is estimated $ 20 billion in investments from the US markets that will be poured into Pakistan, the second it becomes terrorism free, stable and with available electricity so the business can run. And then there are other projects. All in all, Pakistan will be getting combined $ 60-100 billion dollars worth of investments by 2010!!!



How sure are you that companies the likes of Volvo and VW will set up Manufactoring Plans in Pakistan when the Tax on imports is still 300%.
I mean I would LOVE to see their vehicles in Pakistan but it seems the news has just faded away,

Also I think Haier only Assembles laptops and cellphones in Pakistan not Manufactures.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Max Pain said:


> How sure are you that companies the likes of Volvo and VW will set up Manufactoring Plans in Pakistan when the Tax on imports is still 300%.
> I mean I would LOVE to see their vehicles in Pakistan but it seems the news has just faded away,
> 
> Also I think Haier only Assembles laptops and cellphones in Pakistan not Manufactures.




*نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی ،موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور*


کراچی(کامرس رپورٹر)حکومت کی جانب سے نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی میںتین سالہ پرانی گاڑیوں کی کمرشل درآمد کی اجازت دینے کے ساتھ ساتھ موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور ہیں جس کے نتیجے میں مقامی کار اسمبلرز کی اجارہ داری ختم ہونے کے امکانات ہیں کیونکہ مقامی اسمبلرز نہ صرف لوکلائزیشن میں اضافے بلکہ کاروں کی قیمتیں کم کرنے میں بھی مکمل طور پر ناکام رہے ہیں۔تفصیلات کے ملک میں مقامی کار اسمبلرز کی اجارہ داری اور مقامی طور پر تیار ہونے والی کاروں کے نرخوں میں مسلسل اضافے پر پہلے ہی مسابقتی کمیشن اور اسٹیٹ بینک بھی اپنی ایک رپورٹ میں شدید تحفظات کا اظہار کرچکی ہے۔ذرائع کے مطابق بعض حکومتی حلقوں کا بھی یہ کہنا ہے کہ مقامی اسمبلرز نہ صرف لوکلائزیشن میں اضافے میں ناکام رہے ہیں بلکہ کاروں کے نرخوں میں کمی کیلئے بھی اقدامات نہیں کرسکے ہیں،ایسے حلقوں کا کہنا ہے کہ مقامی کار ساز ادارے مینو فیکچرنگ کے بجائے اسمبلرز کا کردار ادار کررہے ہیں اور مراعات مینو فیکچرزز کی حاصل کررہے ہیں۔موٹر ڈیلرز ایسوسی ایشن کے ذرائع نے بھی اس بات کی تصدیق کی ہے کہ نئی مجوزہ آٹو پالیسی میں تین سالہ پرانی گاڑیوں کی کمرشل درآمد کی اجازت دینے کے ساتھ ساتھ درآمد کنندگا ن کیلئے مزید مراعات دینے کی تجاویز بھی زیر غور ہیں،تاہم مقامی اسمبلرز کی لابی حرکت میں آگئی ہے اور ان کی کوشش ہے کہ گاڑیوں کی درآمد کے بجائے انہیں ہی تمام تر مارکیٹ پر حکمرانی کرنے کی اجازت دی جائے۔

Source: Infrastructure Development in Pakistan | Page 431

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max Pain

Muhammad Omar said:


> *نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی ،موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور*
> 
> 
> کراچی(کامرس رپورٹر)حکومت کی جانب سے نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی میںتین سالہ پرانی گاڑیوں کی کمرشل درآمد کی اجازت دینے کے ساتھ ساتھ موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور ہیں جس کے نتیجے میں مقامی کار اسمبلرز کی اجارہ داری ختم ہونے کے امکانات ہیں کیونکہ مقامی اسمبلرز نہ صرف لوکلائزیشن میں اضافے بلکہ کاروں کی قیمتیں کم کرنے میں بھی مکمل طور پر ناکام رہے ہیں۔تفصیلات کے ملک میں مقامی کار اسمبلرز کی اجارہ داری اور مقامی طور پر تیار ہونے والی کاروں کے نرخوں میں مسلسل اضافے پر پہلے ہی مسابقتی کمیشن اور اسٹیٹ بینک بھی اپنی ایک رپورٹ میں شدید تحفظات کا اظہار کرچکی ہے۔ذرائع کے مطابق بعض حکومتی حلقوں کا بھی یہ کہنا ہے کہ مقامی اسمبلرز نہ صرف لوکلائزیشن میں اضافے میں ناکام رہے ہیں بلکہ کاروں کے نرخوں میں کمی کیلئے بھی اقدامات نہیں کرسکے ہیں،ایسے حلقوں کا کہنا ہے کہ مقامی کار ساز ادارے مینو فیکچرنگ کے بجائے اسمبلرز کا کردار ادار کررہے ہیں اور مراعات مینو فیکچرزز کی حاصل کررہے ہیں۔موٹر ڈیلرز ایسوسی ایشن کے ذرائع نے بھی اس بات کی تصدیق کی ہے کہ نئی مجوزہ آٹو پالیسی میں تین سالہ پرانی گاڑیوں کی کمرشل درآمد کی اجازت دینے کے ساتھ ساتھ درآمد کنندگا ن کیلئے مزید مراعات دینے کی تجاویز بھی زیر غور ہیں،تاہم مقامی اسمبلرز کی لابی حرکت میں آگئی ہے اور ان کی کوشش ہے کہ گاڑیوں کی درآمد کے بجائے انہیں ہی تمام تر مارکیٹ پر حکمرانی کرنے کی اجازت دی جائے۔
> 
> Source: Infrastructure Development in Pakistan | Page 431



All this news states that the Government is concerned about the monopoly of the car assemblers here who again have united against the government's stance.
I was hoping if Government actually took some steps to to promote manufacturing and allowed foreign Giants so set up Manufacturing plants in Pakistan,

anyways glad to see atleast government is concerned.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI: The Hub School, an under-construction boarding school for 800 boys spread over 240 acres*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Work on widening of Ghizer road project underway*

GILGIT: Work on widening and metaling of Ghizer road project costing two hundred million rupees is in progress.

Our Gilgit correspondent Sher Muhammad reports that under the project main road is being widened and metaled from Ghizer district entrance point Beyarchi village to Damas, district Headquarter.

The project will provide better road communication facility to the people and meet their demand.


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Why poeple go on posting same stuff again n again .... ...........


----------



## Muhammad Omar

TM de Chaudhary said:


> Why poeple go on posting same stuff again n again .... ...........


 like what? would you explain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Clearly dark era of Zardari and tribe is over. Pakistan will slowly catchup to where it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Inception-06

Muhammad Omar said:


> like what? would you explain?




1.
Pakistan needs a Masterplan for using flood water in a better way, we have to build large underground storage canals and a *Sustainable drainage system* for the flood water which can be used than in hard sommertime, and water shortage areas !


2. We must still keep on builindg more dams, solar and wind energy...


3. building large citys in non agriculter land, to safe the agriculture land to feed the 200 Million Pakistanis !


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Muhammad Omar said:


> like what? would you explain?


Posts like emporium mall updates and the hub school are just there on the previous page


----------



## Muhammad Omar

TM de Chaudhary said:


> Posts like emporium mall updates and the hub school are just there on the previous page



Sorry then your post was in thumbnails i didn't saw them...

*Construction of Signal Free Corridor Jail Road‬ and Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore ‬*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project (FHHP 3/4) at Chashma..*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction of 19 Story Sheraton Golf Resort Hotel, Bahria Golf City Islamabad*

*
























*


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Muhammad Omar said:


> Sorry then your post was in thumbnails i didn't saw them...
> 
> *Construction of Signal Free Corridor Jail Road‬ and Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore ‬*
> 
> View attachment 262750
> View attachment 262751
> View attachment 262752
> View attachment 262753
> View attachment 262754
> View attachment 262755


I m using mobile app....everything i post goes to thumbnail..... is there any way prevent it....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

TM de Chaudhary said:


> I m using mobile app....everything i post goes to thumbnail..... is there any way prevent it....



look for Full image option.. i hope there will be...

*Multan Metro Bus *











* Islamabad Expressway Expansion*


----------



## Who.Cares

TM de Chaudhary said:


> I m using mobile app....everything i post goes to thumbnail..... is there any way prevent it....


Don't attach image. Upload on imgur.com and share using image icon near the smilies icon.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Barcelona, 5th October 2015 – The Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) has contracted ADELTE for the second time in 2015 to provide a complete boarding solution for the new International Airport of Islamabad, which is currently under construction.*

The first contract, signed in May, covers Jinnah International Airport in Karachi and includes the replacement of the 12 old Passenger Boading Bridges and the design, manufacture and installation of 18 electromechanical glass-sided Apron Drive models, along with 12 walkways, 30 rooftops and 12 innovative ZEPHIR PCAs.

The new contract comprises the delivery of 26 electromechanical glass-sided Passenger Boarding Bridges (two of them A380 Apron Drive models), 17 ZEPHIR PCAs, 26 rooftops, 32 GPUs, 33 VDGs and an IASS (Integrated Aircraft Stand System). The IASS developed by ADELTE will allow the airport operator to monitor the use of the various equipment around the Passenger Boarding Bridge from a single source, which drastically improves cost management and relations with airlines and handling companies.

“The Islamabad project is very important for our company as it consolidates our relationship with our client, the PCAA, and it reinforces the position of ADELTE as the provider of reference in the region and allows us to install in a greenfield airport the full range of the most sophisticated gate solutions. Of course, the diversity and quantity of equipment make this a very complex project but ADELTE has the experience, the resources and the industrial capacity to handle it successfully and on schedule”, comments Jordi Floreta, Vice-President and Commercial Director at ADELTE.

Indeed, during the past few years, ADELTE has been modernising and maximising the capacity of its main manufacturing plant, located in the city of Monzón in the north of Spain, where highly qualified professionals use the latest technologies, tools and certified processes in order to manufacture dozens of high quality PBBs and other innovative equipment.

Another key element of this ambitious project is ADELTE’s local presence via its Pakistan branch, which will facilitate and speed up the management and execution of the contract.

“We are proud to participate actively in the modernisation of Pakistan’s main airport infrastructures, thus enhancing operations and passenger safety and comfort”, adds Jordi Floreta.


*Telenor Headquarter Under Construction *






*WALTON Packages Mall Lahore *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*WALTON Packages Mall Lahore *
*





































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*




*
*



*

*Islamabad Margalla Station *
*



*

*Peshawar Cantt Station *
*



*

*Sehwan Sharif-Dadu section



*

*Quetta-Chaman section



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Fawara chowk underpass Gulberg Lahore*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue....*





















*QUETTA| Expansion of Quetta International Airport | Infrastructure | APP*
Expansion and Renovation of Quetta International Airport - Quetta

Notice for Pre-qualification of Contractors

Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) is planning to undertake the subject works in order to improve, expand and renovate the existing terminal building at Quetta International Airport - Quetta for the convenience of passengers.

The components of the works shall consist of but not limited to the following:

*Passenger Terminal Building*
Construction of new concourse hall, expansion of domestic and international departure and arrival areas, *complete renovation with expansion of departure lounges in domestic and international departure lounges, construction of new offices, air side corridor and passenger boarding bridges.
Furniture:
Check-in counters, immigration and customs counters and lounges furniture.

Baggage conveyors, elevators, escalators and other electrical & mechanical (E&M) equipment.

Relocation/extension of utilities like electrical, telecommunication, plumbing, firefighting and heating, ventilating, and air conditioning (HVAC).

Interior and finishing works

Tender by CAA



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train

(Package-1) Dera Gujjran to Chauburji*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*


















*Muzaffarabad Naluchi Cable Stayed Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *
*Vehari Road to Khumaharan Chowk*






























*Lahore Signal Free Qainchi Ghazi & Khaira Junctions*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Johar Town Emporium Mall Lahore *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Johar Town Emporium Mall Lahore *





































*GULBERG Shopping Centre and Multiplex Cinema*
*U/C on right side of road
*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistani women drive pink auto-rickshaws on the streets of Lahore.*

Driven by female representatives from local social groups and charities, the bright pink, covered three-wheeled motorcycles zipped through the city in a bid to highlight the challenges faced by Pakistani women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Centaurus Islamabad*







Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts signed an agreement on Wednesday with Pak Gulf Construction Company (PVT) Ltd to manage a new upscale property. The agreement to operate Mövenpick Hotel Centaurus Islamabad, the Swiss hospitality company's first property in Pakistan's dynamic capital, was facilitated by Middle East consultancy firm, Equinox Hospitality Group, which played a key role in developing this owner-operator partnership. 

The 361-key Mövenpick Hotel Centaurus Islamabad will be the focal point of a new upscale mixed-use development located in the heart of the city's bustling business district and is set to open in the first quarter of 2018. Speaking at the property signing ceremony, Andreas Mattmüller, Chief Operating Officer, Mövenpick Hotels & ResortsMiddle East and Asia, said business opportunities in Pakistan were tremendous given its advantageous geographical location at crossroads of several economic powerhouses including south and central Asia and the Middle East." 

"The Mövenpick Hotel Centaurus Islamabad, part of the high-profile Centaurus development located in the commercial and business hub of Islamabad, taps into the growth and development of the country's thriving capital city," he said. "It also firmly cements our presence in Pakistan where our goal is to expand our footprints. Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts already operates the 407-room Mövenpick Hotel Karachi and is actively seeking opportunities in Lahore." 

Sardar Mohammad Ilyas Khan, Chairman of Pak Gulf Construction Company, said: "We are excited to partner with Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts to develop this flagship hotel. The project will set new hospitality standards in Islamabad, a flourishing city, in need of more upscale properties operated by world-class brands like Mövenpick." The Mövenpick Hotel Centaurus Islamabad will comprise five restaurants, meetings and events facilities including a multi-purpose ballroom, several meeting rooms and a business centre, plus separate male and female wellness facilities and a swimming pool. 

It will be the first and only hotel in the new up market Centaurus development, adjoined to Pakistan's largest and most successful shopping centre, The Centaurus Mall - an eye-catching design-led landmark occupying a prime position on one of Islamabad's main thoroughfares, Jinnah Avenue, where major local, regional and multi-national entities, from banks to oil and gas companies are headquartered. "Due to its prime location in the heart of city, we expect the property to attract a diverse range of guests, from long-term and leisure visitors to those travelling for corporate or government business," said Mattmüller. 

Copyright Business Recorder, 2015










*Karachi Crescent Bay by Emaar*














*Bahria Icon Karachi & Hotel Tower*


----------



## Sulman Badshah

CM GB Hafiz u Rehman inaugurated Newly constructed Hamayun Bridge over Indus River which connects ‪#‎Skardu‬ District with ‪#‎Ghanche‬.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange *





















*Sightseeing buses arrived at Karachi port*










*Pink Rickshaw for women in Lahore*






*U/C birdhouse at Istanbul chowk, Mall road Lahore *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Repairing work of Wazir Khan Mosque Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway....*


----------



## F86 Saber

Lahore has really been taken apart these but i feel good about what is to come.


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Multan Metrobus...package 5....kamharawala chauk to veharri chauk...


----------



## farhan_9909

Someone please post the picture and detail of progress on the hazara motorway(hasanabadal to abbottabad)


----------



## Muhammad Omar

farhan_9909 said:


> Someone please post the picture and detail of progress on the hazara motorway(hasanabadal to abbottabad)



These Pictures are of 15-30 days Old but was not posted before 

E-35



























*ISLAMABAD – With the completion of Hazara Motorway, the people of Hazara Division will be able to play an active role in trade, tourism, industry and agricultural sector that will ultimately boost national economy.*

An official of National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Friday that the Hazara Motorway will prove a construction masterpiece that will usher in a new era of progress and prosperity and lives of Pakistani people will considerably improve. He said that, this motorway will have six inter-changes, 20 bridges, 15 underpasses and 50 culverts.

He said that Hazara Motorway comprises of three packages and it is being completed with the financial assistance of Asian Development Bank. Pakistan is strategically located in the region and it is destined to become a trade hub in the near future and completion of projects under Pak-China Economic Corridor and Karachi-Lahore Motorway this goal can be achieved, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RJReynolds

Amazing development throughout Pakistan, Ma Sha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Palisades apartments....bahria enclave....islamabad


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Signal free corridore jail road..main boulevard gulberg..lahore


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Bahria Icone....reached 43 floor...seaview karachi


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Lahore orange line metro train package 1


----------



## insight-out

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Peshawar Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange *
> *Sightseeing buses arrived at Karachi port*



Where did these ship from? I am surprised that even the graphic work and decals are done. I would have thought they could do that in the country.


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Dharampura underpass.....lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Greater iqbal park lahore


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Multan metrobus package 1 ... vehari chauk to kumharawala chauk


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

2 x 2.5 MW hydel project ... chashma...mianwali


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jail Road Signal Free Project, Shadman Underpass and road are near completion.







Pictures of Bahria Palisades Apartments Project Islamabad





Somewhere in Baluchistan 






Lahore Orange Line Metro Package-1 Dera Gujjran to Chauburji


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Signal Free Corridor Lahore Gulberg


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Islamabad International Airport


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Peshawar Mor Interchange Islamabad










Karachi Hyderabad Motorway Work in progress
















*Capital Development Authority (CDA) Roads up-gradation and rehabilitation Islamabad *

Capital Development Authority (CDA) has started up-gradation and rehabilitation work in the entire city in the first phase of Islamabad rehabilitation and up-gradation plan. In this connection, road re-carpeting of major roads and avenues, installation of signboards, proper lane marking, fixation of curb stones, repair / maintenance of footpaths, provision and up-gradation of all civic amenities and aesthetic beautification of the city is being carried out to revamp and uplift the city. The development work is being executed simultaneously, on war footing basis, in the entire city.
Senior officers of the Authority are personally monitoring and supervising the development work to ensure quality and early completion of the project. During the first phase up-gradation work has been initiated in all residential and commercial areas of the Capital City simultaneously. Moreover, availability of required machinery and other resources has also been ensured. Furthermore, all parks in the city, particularly in thickly populated sectors are also being upgraded and more facilities are also being added to further facilitate the residents. In addition to this, beautification and landscaping of prominent intersections and chowks has also been started.
Furthermore, tendering documents for the second phase of Islamabad rehabilitation and up-gradation plan has also been prepared and practical work on the second phase would be started soon after the completion of codal formalities.
CDA management has directed all the formations of the Authority to complete the development work with quality and in line with international standards so that the beauty of the city could be restored and the residents of the Islamabad could facilitated.CDA management has reiterated that CDA is committed to provide quality services to the residents of the Federal Capital and no compromise in quality of the work would be tolerated. CDA management has further said that Islamabad up-gradation and rehabilitation plan has been envisaged to provide quality living to the residents and make the city more beautiful. CDA management has directed to ensure strict monitoring to ensure quality of the work


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Projects At Chashma *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*
*Package-1 Construction of Civil and Allied Works from Dera Gujjran to Chauburji 13.6 KM*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue ....*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MULTAN Metro Bus System MBS*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

















*Islamabad Peshawar Morr Interchange *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE Azadi Interchange Outer Circular Road Project*































*Lahore Fort’s historic Picture Wall to be restored*






*LAHORE: Walled City Lahore Authority (WCLA) and Aga Khan Culture Service Pakistan (AKCS-P) joined hands to restore Lahore Fort's historic Picture Wall and kicked off the architectural survey of the Picture Wall.*

According to details, after the completion of the survey of one of the longest and largest mural of its kind, the physical restoration will be started. The Picture Wall depicts the Mughal era through pictures, fresco paintings, unique tile work, exceptional brick and tile patterns, architectural terracotta base and hence visuals, which cannot be found elsewhere in the world's architectures.

The project of the architectural survey is funded by the Royal Norwegian Embassy, Islamabad.

Wajahat Ali, senior conservation architect of Aga Khan Culture Service Pakistan, said while talking exclusively to Daily Times, "This architectural study has begun to examine patterns of the 800-metre historic Picture Wall. We are using 3D-scanners for the first time, previously a machine called the 'total station' used to examine in architectural surveys of historic buildings."

He said that by using 3D-scanners and other softwares, the Aga Khan Service Pakistan will efficiently finish the architectural study by June 2016. He said after western side examination, AKCS-P will submit a report to WCLA and separately publish a detailed brochure.

"The restoration of such rich-architecture work on the Picture Wall is a complete science. Meanwhile we are going to connect a historian too as each pattern of the Wall has its unique history," the project conservation architect added.

Geneva-based Aga Khan Trust for Culture local chapter in Pakistan works by the name Aga Khan Cultural Service Pakistan and has restored multiple historical sites including Mosque Wazir Khan and historic forts in Gilgit-Baltistan. All the restoration or architectural surveys in Lahore's Walled City by AKCS-P are conducted in corporation with WCLA.

The Picture Wall is depicted with animal, birds and royal recreation or with the royal court's activities. The scenes of polo games, animal hunts, trees and vegetation are also inscribed on it. The mural contains unique Pietra dura technique, which is an Italian technique of creating images on polished coloured stones.

WCLA Lahore Fort Deputy Director Asghar Hussain said that the documentation work of the Picture Wall had just begun in coordination with AKCS-P to account comprehensive and detailed study of the Wall. After that, the physical restoration of the Wall will begin.

It is pertinent to mention that the Picture Wall is the reason behind the inclusion of Lahore Fort into the world heritage monument in 1981. The picture wall at the Lahore Fort, built during 1624-32 during the era of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan, further enhanced the beauty of the historical site.

Tanvir Johar, working as a documentation specialist with the project, says each and everything of 100-metre Picture Wall is being documented and the research work will present the analysis of the material used in the making of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Defence Housing Society In Multan *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Boulevard Mall Hyderabad*


----------



## iioal malik

Any updates on Karachi Lahore motorway ? Thanks


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153718771827002


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153718771827002



they are working damn to slow on this project... only 2 building residential are under construction...


----------



## TM de Chaudhary

Muhammad Omar said:


> *LAHORE Azadi Interchange Outer Circular Road Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore Fort’s historic Picture Wall to be restored*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAHORE: Walled City Lahore Authority (WCLA) and Aga Khan Culture Service Pakistan (AKCS-P) joined hands to restore Lahore Fort's historic Picture Wall and kicked off the architectural survey of the Picture Wall.*
> 
> According to details, after the completion of the survey of one of the longest and largest mural of its kind, the physical restoration will be started. The Picture Wall depicts the Mughal era through pictures, fresco paintings, unique tile work, exceptional brick and tile patterns, architectural terracotta base and hence visuals, which cannot be found elsewhere in the world's architectures.
> 
> The project of the architectural survey is funded by the Royal Norwegian Embassy, Islamabad.
> 
> Wajahat Ali, senior conservation architect of Aga Khan Culture Service Pakistan, said while talking exclusively to Daily Times, "This architectural study has begun to examine patterns of the 800-metre historic Picture Wall. We are using 3D-scanners for the first time, previously a machine called the 'total station' used to examine in architectural surveys of historic buildings."
> 
> He said that by using 3D-scanners and other softwares, the Aga Khan Service Pakistan will efficiently finish the architectural study by June 2016. He said after western side examination, AKCS-P will submit a report to WCLA and separately publish a detailed brochure.
> 
> "The restoration of such rich-architecture work on the Picture Wall is a complete science. Meanwhile we are going to connect a historian too as each pattern of the Wall has its unique history," the project conservation architect added.
> 
> Geneva-based Aga Khan Trust for Culture local chapter in Pakistan works by the name Aga Khan Cultural Service Pakistan and has restored multiple historical sites including Mosque Wazir Khan and historic forts in Gilgit-Baltistan. All the restoration or architectural surveys in Lahore's Walled City by AKCS-P are conducted in corporation with WCLA.
> 
> The Picture Wall is depicted with animal, birds and royal recreation or with the royal court's activities. The scenes of polo games, animal hunts, trees and vegetation are also inscribed on it. The mural contains unique Pietra dura technique, which is an Italian technique of creating images on polished coloured stones.
> 
> WCLA Lahore Fort Deputy Director Asghar Hussain said that the documentation work of the Picture Wall had just begun in coordination with AKCS-P to account comprehensive and detailed study of the Wall. After that, the physical restoration of the Wall will begin.
> 
> It is pertinent to mention that the Picture Wall is the reason behind the inclusion of Lahore Fort into the world heritage monument in 1981. The picture wall at the Lahore Fort, built during 1624-32 during the era of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan, further enhanced the beauty of the historical site.
> 
> Tanvir Johar, working as a documentation specialist with the project, says each and everything of 100-metre Picture Wall is being documented and the research work will present the analysis of the material used in the making of it.


I think thats greater iqbal park project not outer circular road project.....see the digging for the lake


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif chaired a meeting to review the progress on the development of all infrastructure projects in Pakistan at PM House today.
Chairman NHA Mr. Shahid Ashraf Tarar gave a detailed briefing to the Prime Minister about the CPEC rout and the Western Corridor. The Prime Minister directed for early completion of Western Corridor and to start land acquisition for which the funds have already been allocated in PSDP budget.
The Prime Minister also directed staff of PM office to coordinate with KPK and Balochistan governments for fast tracking land acquisition process.
*The Prime Minister said that Western Corridor was his commitment in APC to the Nation and it shall be honored.
The Prime Minister said that government has made unprecedented investment in infrastructure projects in Baluchistan as such, it is for the first time that 100 percent PSDP funds have been released by the federal government to Baluchistan.
The Prime Minister emphasized upon speedy development of the projects along with strict adherence to all the applicable procurement guidelines.
The Prime Minister said that the speedy implementation of the projects shall not compromise by the transparency standards. He added that the projects must be completed within stipulated time.
The Prime Minister was briefed that the feasibility designs and timeliness of the different packages of the projects like Burhan-DI Khan, DI Khan to Zhob, Zhob to Quetta etc.
The Prime Minister was briefed that financial closer of Lahore to Abdul Hakim Motorway and Zhob to Mushakot Motorway have been done and these projects are ready for the groundbreaking. The Prime Minister decided to do the ground breaking of these projects in November 2015.
The Prime Minister was briefed that work on Khanewal to Multan section of Motorway is complete and the project is ready for inauguration in November.The Prime Minister showed satisfaction on the progress of the development works and directed NHA to fulfill it's obligation towards to people of Pakistan with utmost commitment and by ensuring transparency and saving tax payer's money.
The meeting was also attended by other government officers.*

*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

From Google Map
Main Terminal building (extension on all three sides underway)










Is this a second water filteration plant?





ATC





Water dams





Water reservoir on other side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Orange Line Metro Train *


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan airport new approach road update*


























*Pakistan, Kazakhstan agree to Further Boost Bilateral Ties*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: Kazakhstan’s Ambassador to Pakistan Bakhitbek Shabarbayev on Tuesday called on Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif.

They discussed issues of mutual interest and hoped that bilateral relation between the two Muslims brethren countries would be improved by each passing day, said a press release.

The Minister said that both the countries have commonality in their culture, language and tradition which are playing cementing force for strengthening of bilateral relations.

Both the side agreed that the relations would be further strengthened thorough people to people contact, trade and business like activities.

The ambassador apprised that work was in progress on the construction of road which would link Kazakhstan to Pakistan via Urumqi, a Chinese city under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The Minister said that the CPEC was a game changer and it would bring peace and prosperity for the whole region.

He also felicitated the ambassador for his designation as the Dean of Diplomatic Corps in Pakistan.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Peshawar Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital*






*Preserving heritage: Walled City of Multan Authority on the cards*







MULTAN: A steering committee, constituted to oversee the renovation and repair of Haram Gate and its adjoining areas, has sent Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif a summary requesting him to constitute a Walled City of Multan Authority. The summary suggests that the authority’s key purpose would be to conserve the historical heritage of Multan, with key focus on old derelict buildings in the Shah Gardez (the Shrine of Muhammad Yousaf Gardezi), Umar Farooq Bazaar and Musa Pak Shaheed Darbar areas.

The steering committee met on Tuesday to discuss the modalities of the restoration of Haram Gate and surrounding areas. The participants were told that the government had released the first installation of Rs139 million for this purpose with the idea to launch sustainable social, economic and environmental revitalisation of the historic core of Multan city.

They were told that the chief minister had allocated Rs251 million for the renovation and restoration of Haram Gate and surrounding areas, Musafir Khana, and Musa Pak Shaheed shrine. An 85-metre portion of the one-kilometre long Sarafa Bazaar would be decorated under the project as well. The participants were told that an international consultant would be hired for the project. Technical assistance for the project would be requested from Italy, the Walled City of Lahore Authority, the Infrastructure Design and Management Group and the PTCL, the WAPDA and the WASA, among others.

The meeting was chaired by Adviser to Chief Minister on Prisons Chaudhry Arshad Saeed and Local Government and Rural Development Secretary Khalid Masood Chaudhry, among others, attended it.

The chief minister had constituted the steering committee to monitor renovation of Haram Gate and Musafir Khana. Saeed has been nominated the chairman. MPA Haji Ehsanuddin Qureshi will be a member and the Local Government and Community Development secretary, the Planning and Development secretary, the commissioner (who would also be the authority’s director general), and the DCO (Walled City project director) are ex-officio members of the steering committee.

The chairman has directed relevant officers to ensure that the project is completed before the next financial year – preferably within six months. For this purpose, the steering committee has constituted a recruitment sub-committee to recruit technical staff to ensure the structural stability of monuments and retain the historical facade of the area. They will also be told to ensure maximum utilisation of locally-available material.

*Rawalpindi Behria Safari Villas *











*Institute of Urology and Kidney Transplant Rawalpindi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Bahria Icon Tower....*


----------



## WAQAS119

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Multan Metro Bus *
> *Vehari Road to Khumaharan Chowk*



Why F******* elevated track for Metro Bus here, when there is enough space on ground ??


----------



## ali_raza

WAQAS119 said:


> Why F******* elevated track for Metro Bus here, when there is enough space on ground ??


should be visible to illiterate masses.noora tactics i m from multan people don't need this shit rather they would appreciate a beutification plan for city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WAQAS119 said:


> Why F******* elevated track for Metro Bus here, when there is enough space on ground ??



these Elevated Tracks can be converted in Metro Trains in Future Just like Islamabad/Rawalpindi Metro going to be one and Lahore one... plus the population is gonna keep on increasing and buses can't be successful forever...



ali_raza said:


> should be visible to illiterate masses.noora tactics i m from multan people don't need this shit rather they would appreciate a beutification plan for city



When the construction is under Progress the same stuff happens beautification work will be done after that ...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Feasibility report of electric train from Peshawar to Karachi is ready*

Feasibility report of electric train from Peshawar to Karachi has been prepared. Electric run will run at the speed of 120 to 160 Km/hr .The project of special train is to be started with help of China.
Sources from Pakistan Railways told that Lahore Railway Line will be doubled and all tracks will be updated with new bridges and Signal Lines .

In Peshawar division many houses and shops will be brought down for making double track .The work of dry port at Havelian is also undergoing.Due to Electric track from Peshawar to Karachi passengers will get facilitated and also Cargo system will get upgraded .

*Green Line Express at Margalla Station Islamabad *






*Revamp: PR looks to upgrade facilities*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Railways would upgrade waiting halls at 16 major stations by installing air-conditioners, internet kiosks, televisions and other facilities, said an official of the Ministry of Railways. “In addition, air-conditioned waiting rooms for ladies and gents have been constructed at the Lahore Railway Station,” he added. “No sub-standard food or other items are being sold,” the official said, responding to a question. “Pakistan Railways has introduced a new catering policy whereby the sale of sub-standard food and other items has been completely eliminated.”

He said a system of checking has also been put in place to ensure quality and prices of eatables being sold at the railway stations. The selected 16 stations to be upgraded include Karachi City, Karachi Cantonment, Hyderabad, Sukkur, Bahawalpur, Sahiwal, Okara, Raiwind, Lahore, Gujranwala, Rawalpindi, Hassanabdal, Nankana Sahib, Narowal, Peshawar and Quetta. “The scope of up-gradation will cover all allied amenities for the convenience of passengers,” added the official.

*Construction Update: Bab-e-Peshawar Fly-over*



































__________________


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Karakorum Highway 






























*New Islamabad International Airport *






*150 New Hybrid Cars for Islamabad Traffic Police.... + Bikes *












*Road Up-gradation in Islamabad *


Wednesday, November 04, 2015 - Islamabad—Capital Development Authority (CDA) would rehabilitate the I.J. Principal Road, one of the busiest roads connecting the twin cities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad.

Due to huge burden of light and heavy traffic on I.J Principal Road and further connecting it with Metro Bus Service, it was dire need of the hour to upgrade I.J Principal Road to facilitate the growing commuters.

Chairman, CDA, Maroof Afzal in a meeting on Monday directed the formations concerned to take all possible measures and finalize the modalities and procedures so that the up-gradation work on the I.J Principal could be started at the earliest.

I.J Principal Road is situated at the fringes of Rawalpindi and Islamabad and is of immense importance as it covers huge traffic, especially the traffic from Punjab, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Azad Kashmir.

Member Engineering apprised the meeting that the estimated cost of the up-gradation work of I.J Principal Road was Rs 250 million.

Chairman CDA directed the Engineering Wing to reduce the cost of the up-gradation project and commence the work on the project as early as possible.

He further directed the Engineering Wing to fulfill all the necessary codal formalities including cost estimation, adding that after seeking approval, float the tender for the project in the press so that the contract could be awarded.

Maroof Afzal said that CDA is already working on the up-gradation of major avenues and roads in the Federal Capital, which includes dualization of Ata Turk Avenue (Embassy Road) that connects Margalla Road.

He said that work on expansion of Service Road in Sector G-10 is in progress, while tender for construction of road in Sector E-12/2 has also been called and the contract would be awarded next month.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rwp/Isb DHA PHASE 2 Platinum Square*

























*Knowledge Park Lahore*






Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif on Thursday presided over a high level meeting to review matters relating to Lahore Knowledge Park Project and gave approval to the setting up of Information Technology University in the Knowledge Park.

The chief minister issued instructions for submitting final recommendations regarding the establishment of another hi-tech university in the knowledge park.

Addressing the meeting, Sharif said that the Punjab government would implement the project of the information technology university with its own resources while it would also provide funds for the project of establishing another university. He directed Vice Chancellor Information Technology University to submit final recommendations at the earliest for the project.

Sharif said that Punjab had allocated a sum of Rs 21 billion for the Knowledge Park Project over the next three years and that it would provide Rs 7 billion annually from its own resources for the implementation of the project.

Sharif said that the Lahore Knowledge Park would play an important role for the promotion of information technology, high quality education and research in the country. He said that provision of resources for the promotion of education was a useful investment and Punjab government would make with a view to investing in the future of the country. Provincial Minister for Education Rana Mashhood Ahmed, chief secretary, educationists, Punjab Information Technology Board chairman, Lahore Knowledge Park Authority chief executive officer and other concerned officials were present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Narowal Sport City and other Projects*
















*CM Inaugurates Uplift Projects In Rahim Yar Khan *

During his visit to district Rahim Yar Khan the Chief Minister laid foundation stone of clean drinking water project at Chak No. 63 Khanpur. Addressing the people, Shehbaz Sharif said that this programme is aimed at protecting the people from diseases and now no one will drink polluted water. CM paid surprise visit to Government High School Rahimabad Tehsil Sadiqabad and stressed upon the teachers to work round the clock for achieving educational targets of Punjab government, upon which, the teachers promised that they will work day and night for furthering the educational vision of the Chief Minister.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project at Chashma*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Zhuhai Port scores big with deal in Pakistan*

*State-owned firm's shares surge after $1.02b Gwadar order*


Port infrastructure company Zhuhai Port Holdings Group Co Ltd has pulled off a coup of sorts by bagging a 6.5 billion yuan ($1.02 billion) construction order from China Overseas Port Holding Co, a State-owned company which operates the Gwadar port in Pakistan.

Zhuai Port shares jumped 10.07 percent on Thursday, the highest intraday gain in a month, after the development.

Gwadar, the first foreign port in China's Belt and Road Initiative, aims to link China with Africa, Europe and Southeast Asia for common development. The Chinese company inked the deal ahead of the 2015 Guangdong 21st Century Maritime Silk Road International Expo, which kicked off on Thursday. According to Wu Yuping, business manager of China Overseas Port Holdings, the project will not only boost economic development in Balochistan province where the Gwadar port is located, but also connect Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region and other western provinces in China with Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Oman, the United Arab Emirates, Iran and Iraq.

"Gwadar will be the marine transit point for regional transshipment, storage and transportation, "Wu said.

The port is at the mouth of the Persian Gulf and close to several important sea routes like the Strait of Hormuz, through which passes most of the global oil shipments. It is the third-largest port in Pakistan and one of the major deep-water ports in South Asia and the Middle East with strategic location.

The joint construction of Gwadar port, at the confluence of China's new trade initiatives－the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road－has been a milestone in bilateral cooperation between the two countries.

Earlier this year, the Gwadar port and Zhuhai port inked a memorandum of understanding, declaring the two cities twin ports.

As per the agreement, the two sides will team up for cooperation in harbor construction, personnel training, route exploration, goods supply, logistics warehouse construction and an information platform.

The agreement will also promote the construction of Guiyang-Guangzhou-South Asia international logistics channel and deepen governmental and industrial cooperation between Hong Kong-Macao-Pearl River Delta area and Pakistan's Gwadar region, to better connect China's southwestern region to the world while promoting economic prosperity of the two countries.

China Overseas Port Holdings has also signed a 1 billion yuan deal with Huafa Group, a State-owned enterprise headquartered in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, to construct a 250,000-square-meter Chinese commodity trading center in Pakistan.

The center can be used for exhibitions, bonded warehouses, international purchases, transfer and delivery services, processing and customs clearance, to promote commercial exchanges between China and South Asia, the Middle East and Africa.

Com 3 Towers Karachi Under Construction 









Karachi Center Point


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hoshang Pearl Karachi


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Ocean Heights*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

park lane tower Islamabad


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Chapal Sky Mark *


----------



## CrazyRaju

Muhammad Omar said:


> Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif chaired a meeting to review the progress on the development of all infrastructure projects in Pakistan at PM House today.
> Chairman NHA Mr. Shahid Ashraf Tarar gave a detailed briefing to the Prime Minister about the CPEC rout and the Western Corridor. The Prime Minister directed for early completion of Western Corridor and to start land acquisition for which the funds have already been allocated in PSDP budget.
> The Prime Minister also directed staff of PM office to coordinate with KPK and Balochistan governments for fast tracking land acquisition process.
> *The Prime Minister said that Western Corridor was his commitment in APC to the Nation and it shall be honored.*
> *The Prime Minister said that government has made unprecedented investment in infrastructure projects in Baluchistan as such, it is for the first time that 100 percent PSDP funds have been released by the federal government to Baluchistan.*
> *The Prime Minister emphasized upon speedy development of the projects along with strict adherence to all the applicable procurement guidelines.*
> *The Prime Minister said that the speedy implementation of the projects shall not compromise by the transparency standards. He added that the projects must be completed within stipulated time.*
> *The Prime Minister was briefed that the feasibility designs and timeliness of the different packages of the projects like Burhan-DI Khan, DI Khan to Zhob, Zhob to Quetta etc.*
> *The Prime Minister was briefed that financial closer of Lahore to Abdul Hakim Motorway and Zhob to Mushakot Motorway have been done and these projects are ready for the groundbreaking. The Prime Minister decided to do the ground breaking of these projects in November 2015.*
> *The Prime Minister was briefed that work on Khanewal to Multan section of Motorway is complete and the project is ready for inauguration in November.The Prime Minister showed satisfaction on the progress of the development works and directed NHA to fulfill it's obligation towards to people of Pakistan with utmost commitment and by ensuring transparency and saving tax payer's money.*
> *The meeting was also attended by other government officers.*
> 
> *New Islamabad International Airport*


Do you always need a guy in uniform to review Civil Govt's work?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CrazyRaju said:


> Do you always need a guy in uniform to review Civil Govt's work?



The Frontier Works Organisation abbreviated as FWO, is an active-duty Military Administrative(non-Combatant) staff corps, and one of the major science and technology commands of the Pakistan Army. Commissioned and established in 1966, the FWO is an administrative branch of the Pakistan Army that includes active duty officers and civilian scientists and engineers. Since its establishment it has been credited with the construction of bridges, roads, tunnels, airfields and dams in Pakistan, on the orders of the civilian government of Pakistan.

The Organisation also has Civilians....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................
Bahria Town Karachi


























..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (E35) *

















Hattar Interchange work in progress (16.11.2015)











E35 Towards Havelian from Hattar Interchange






E35 towards Burhan From Hattar Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway.... *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Expressway Expansion

Road view from Shakarparian Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Greater Iqbal Park Lahore *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue*


















*Quetta Airport airside view after renovation. Terminal building connected with 2 Aerobridges *










*Faisalabad Canal Expressway *

Canal Expressway from Gatwala Bridge to Sahianwala Interchange Faisalabad 
NESPAK has been awarded design and construction supervision of Canal Expressway from Gatwala Bridge to Sahianwala (M-3) Interchange Faisalabad by City District Government, Faisalabad. The length of the expressway is 24.5km which is a 3+3 lane dual carriageway. It will provide an alternate route for access to the Motorway through Sahianwala Interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Enclave Islamabad*


























ILS CAT3/B (Localizer & Glide slope) being installed at Lahore Airport


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Beautified Istanbul Chowk reflects ties with Turkey*






LAHORE: The divisional administration on Saturday inaugurated the newly beautified Istanbul Chowk near Town Hall, stating the project would reflect peace, brotherhood and harmony with Turkey.

The intersection has been beautified under the Lahore Beautification Project with expertise of the National College of Arts, Punjab University, University of Engineering and Technology, arts and urban development experts and the Lahore Biennale Foundation. It would be maintained daily and the Turkish government would also own it.

“Before this project, a boat was fixed on this intersection reflecting no message or artwork that could please passersby despite the fact that its name was Istanbul Chowk. After undertaking the assignment, we involved experts from various aforementioned institutions, groups who presented various models of the intersection,” Lahore Commissioner Abdullah Sumbal told Dawn after inaugurating the site.

He said after a competition among experts, a jury comprising leading urban planners, artwork experts Nayyar Ali Dada and Rashid Rana selected one design, giving the divisional authorities a go-ahead to build it.

“Thousands of pigeons fly by this intersection and people feed them. So the central place of the intersection now has a pole with hundreds of bird houses,” he explained.

He said the design reflected positive feelings among humans and birds, hence the site would leave positive impacts. Some other sites in the city had also been earmarked for beautification, he added.

*Sightseeing Lahore”: Pakistan’s first double-decker bus service inaugurated*







LAHORE (Staff report) – The Tourism Development Corporation of Punjab (TDCP) has finally launched the much awaited double-decker bus service in Lahore, as part of a project to promote the cultural and historical heritage of the city.

Initially two double-decker buses have been introduced for guided tour of the historical city under initiative called ‘Sightseeing Lahore”.

According to TDCP the buses will be plying on the roads of city from Saturday (today).






The main terminals of these buses will be, one at Gaddafi Stadium, while the other will be situated at the Food Street on Lahore Fort Road. Overall the route will cover almost every historical site located in Lahore.

As per of information available with Daily Pakistan Global, each bus has the seating capacity of 48 persons on the upper and 18 persons on the lower deck.

The buses will run along the metro bus service route and would be taking the enthusiastic tourists around the city while stopping at the tourist and historical places of the Lahore city.

The buses have been imported from China at the cost of US $188,000, and three more double-decker buses will join these two very soon.

Knowledge Park Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................................................
*Multan International Airport *

.



.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Habib University Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

IBA Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Cinepex Cinema in Lake City Lahore recently opened *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................................................................

















__________________
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................
*
IK and CM KPK opened ZamungKor ‬
A home for the street Children Of Peshawar!
*

























...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................
*New Islamabad International Airport *






..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ISLAMABAD: These state-of-the-art luggage scanners will be installed at the New Islamabad International Airport. They're currently undergoing trials at an existing airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Sightseeing Double Decker Buses*














*Agha Khan Culture Service begins work on Lahore Fort's picture wall*







*Newly opened Monal restaurant on the top of Park & Ride plaza, Liberty*










*Istanbul Chowk Bird House in Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

*U/C Gulpur Hydro power project, Kotli, AJK*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*An Under-bridge Inspection Vehicle ( Road-cum-Rail ) - procured by Pakistan Railways from M/S Moog Germany, is being deprocessed/commissioned by Rly/German Engineers in Track Machine Shops and in field at Ravi Railway Bridge. *






*Underpass U/C in Sheikhupura*

*



*
*



*
*



*


*Re-carpeting of M-2 Approach Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Faisalabad - Multan Motorway (M-4)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Venai village nursery Tehsil Matta District Swat w/ 200,000 plants*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*Digital conservation of archaeological sites launched in KP*

*



*

*SS World Bahawalpur*










Including a Monorail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bht aala updates @cb4 

102 MW Gulpur Hydro Power Project will look something like this 














Can we move this thread to Economy and Development Section Please?

@waz @Jango

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................................................
*BAHRIA TOWN..... Jamia Masjid *





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Air Blue Airline *






















*ILS-CAT-IIIB installed in Allama Iqbal Airport Lahore*






*After Islamabad Benazir Airport New luggage scanners at Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*High Speed Trial 150Kmph*
Today final trial was conducted at newly laid double track between Raiwind Okara. The trial train touched 150 KMH (first time in the history of Pakistan Railways).The tack structure is fit for 160 KMH even , though some improvement at old bridges will be required . On formal opening of this track ( expected within one month) track will be complete doubled between Lahore Karachi Insha Allah.
M.Javed Anwar Bubak
CEO/Sr.GM Pakistan Railways












Nandipur power plant since 7 Nov its producing 450MW. All turbines are fully functioned. After converting into Gas Turbines Plant will produce 525MW in May 2016. According to M.Khawaja Asif Plant operate is as Rs 11.30/kwh NEPRA approved tariff. 

Control room monitoring screen






Smoke is coming out from chimneys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway....*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Islamabad Expressway Expansion*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue*





















*CAA induct Delta Airside Car to inspect & monitor Airside area*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus 










Tehsil Station





Southern ByPass Chowk and station overhead.



*

* Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Mall of islamabad render.






Updates.




*

*Emporium Mall Islamabad






Updates




*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Underconstruction Malls in Multan
Mall of Multan




City Tower




City Centre




Crystal Mall




Fashion Mall



*

*KPK include new vehicles for Rescue Disaster Management*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Narowal Sport City and other Projects














*Rs 210.059m released for Special Education Institutes in Punjab*

LAHORE: Provincial Minister for Special Education Asif Saeed Minhais has said that Rs. 210.059 million have been released for the construction and establishment of Government Special Education Institutes all over the Punjab.

He said that Rs. 135.933 million have been released for the establishment and construction of buildings of 9 GovernmentSpecial Education institutes in Samundri District Faisalabad, Pattoki District Kasur, Dunyapur District Lodhran, Mumtazabad Town Multan, Karor Laleson District Layyah, Burewala District Vehari, Kalor Kot District Bhakar. Asif Saeed further said that 74.126 million have been released for the construction of building of Government Institutes for slow learners in Bahawalpur and Muzaffargarh.

He added that Rs. 1.50 million Children of school going age 4-16 are suffering from only mild disabilities. The children having mild disabilities can be placed in mainstream schools al though, the identification and mainstreaming of children with mild disabilities and who are out of school is a big challenge, it will be accomplished through a variety of means and with the cooperation of relevant attached stakeholders i,e District Government of Pilot Districts, School Education Department and its allied institutions, PMIU, Directorate of Staff Development Punjab, Examination Commission Punjab and health department. 


*Public health: Two regional blood centres to open soon*

LAHORE: The establishment of regional blood centres (RBCs) has been started in the province, Adviser to Chief Minister on Health Khawaja Salman Rafiq said on Wednesday.

He was chairing a meeting to review arrangements for setting up the RBCs.

“In the first phase, Multan and Bahawalpur will have state-of-the-art regional blood centres. These centres have been completed and will be inaugurated soon. All hospital-based blood banks in both the divisional headquarters will be attached with the RBCs to provide safe and healthy blood to patients,” Rafiq said.

Health Secretary Jawad Rafiq Malik, Technical Affairs Additional Secretary Dr Salman Shahid, Tayyap Erdogan Trust Hospital Muzaffargarh Adviser Dr Tasman Abne Rasa, Indus Hospital Trust Karachi Blood Banks Head Prof Saba Jamal and Institute of Blood Transfusion Services Lahore Director Zafar Iqbal attended the meeting. Saba Jamal gave a presentation on the blood centres of Indus Hospital Karachi. Rafiq said that RBCs in the Punjab would be established and run on the pattern of Indus Hospital blood banks. “These RBCs in the Punjab are being established with the cooperation of EPOS Health Management Germany,” he said.

He said that master trainers would get training from Indus Hospital Karachi. “They will then train the technical staff for other RBCs in Punjab. These centres will ensure the provision of screened blood to patients.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Citi Housing Gujranwala*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan Underpass






Children's Hospital






New Street Lights at Railway Road






Sargodha Road






University of Agriculture Gate






Niaz Khiyalvi Road U/C




*










*LAHORE: Lahore’s Disneyland-like theme park will be constructed on the Lahore-Islamabad M-2 Motorway near Kala Shah Kaku, The Express Tribune learnt on Tuesday.*

Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA) Director General Shakeel Ahmad confirmed that after surveying different sites, the Chinese company, Golden Bean, has decided to build the country’s first Disneyland-style theme park on the M-2 Motorway.

“It is a huge project and will take around two years to complete,” he added.

Lahore Division Commissioner Abdullah Khan Sumbal said that the Punjab government is playing the role of a facilitator in the project.

The Chinese company has committed to invest Rs32 billion in the project. “Golden Bean will work on construction, procurement of land and execution of the project,” Sumbal said.

The commissioner added that the provincial government has guaranteed uninterrupted electricity supply through special feeders for the project. “The government would also build an approach road for the proposed amusement park,” he added.

Further, Sumbal said the proposed theme park would also have a five-star hotel, water aquarium, business and shopping centers, state-of-the-art rides and a breathtaking rollercoaster.

An official in the commissioner’s office disclosed that the Punjab government showed three sites to Chinese investors in the province, including Raiwind Road and Kala Shah Kaku, for the theme park. However, Chinese investors preferred Kala Shah Kaku site as it is located on the M-2 Motorway near densely populated districts of Lahore, Faisalabad, Gujranwala, Sialkot and adjoining areas.

The proposed theme park will be built over an area of 320 to 350 acre and will have direct access from the M-2 Motorway.


*Lahore theme Park to consume 2MW on average*

Khalid Hasnain

LAHORE: The divisional administration says the operation of the Rs32 billion Theme Park/Disneyland will consume approximately 2MW electricity on an average and the Punjab government will be responsible for supplying it through the Lahore Electric Supply Company that will install a special feeder.

“Besides various recreational facilities such as a state-of-the-art water aquarium, roller coasters, the park will also have a five-star hotel, business centres and banks. For this, 2MW electricity has been assessed initially to be consumed. And the government will ensure the uninterrupted supply to the park,” Commissioner Abdullah Sumbal said in a statement on Tuesday.

Later, talking to Dawn, the commissioner said though the Parks and Horticulture Authority was working on a proposal regarding the total supply of electricity in coordination with Lesco, the final figure was yet to be revealed. However, according to initial assessment the park’s operation would require at least 2MW electricity.

He said the recent international investment and business conference in Lahore bore fruit, as a Chinese firm (Golden Bean Group) expressed its interest in developing and operating a theme park exclusively on its own.
Lesco will install special feeder

The company’s senior officials visited various sites in and outside the metropolis and finally selected a piece of land measuring 320 to 350 acres situated at a spot between Lahore and Sheikhupura.

“The entire money to be incurred on the purchase of land, development and operation of the theme park will be arranged by the company, as the Punjab government will not spend even a single penny. The government will just facilitate the group in accomplishing the project,” he added.

Mr Sumbal said the decision regarding selection of site for the theme park on Lahore-Sheikhupura Road was taken by the company keeping in view the importance of the location.

“Since it is the first-ever project in Pakistan, the firm believes that the site it selected would attract a number of motorists from motorway and GT Road, residents from Shahdra, Lahore, Sheikhupura, Gujranwala, Sialkot, Nankana and Faisalabad and tourists and business community travelling by air from various parts of the country to Lahore, Sialkot and Faisalabad airports.

“The people from Islamabad too can visit the park. And the River Ravi is also situated near the proposed site,” he said.

The commissioner said the company was well-experienced in developing and operating such parks in China and other countries.

The Lahore divisional and district administrations, PHA and the company representatives were busy these days on the issue of identifying and purchasing land. The cost of the project might increase by Rs2 billion in view of purchase of such a huge chunk of land, he said.

Published in Dawn, November 25th, 2015


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CH. Khaliquzaman Road, Clifton, Karachi.



IMG_0383by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr











work has been started on Clifton Finance & trade centre, it is just 17fl.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

BAHRIA TOWN Jamia Masjid


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Latest Google Satellite Images Bahria Town Karachi*

























*Defence View | Goldline Defence Towers | 23fl x 4 | U/C*
*Project Name :" GOLDLINE DEFENCE TOWERS”*

Architect: Syed Akbar Jameel

Proposed date of completion: 31-08-2019

Plot : “A” 2.00 ACRES SURVEY NO. 116, DEH DRIGH, SHAHEED-E-MILLAT EXPRESSWAY, KARACHI









Loaction :


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi*
*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Imran Khan

until we did not underground our electrical wires our cities look rubbish no matter how much good building you make wires hanged in-front of that make is ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Naya Nazimabad City Karachi*

*






































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Opal*

* At the bottom on right side *crane is working


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Crescent Bay by Emaar


























Present 





Ocean Tower Karachi


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dolmen City Karachi 







IMG_0345by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................................



























































______
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Recarpetting of N-5 between Multan and Lahore in ongoing. Following are some pictures between Lahore and Okara.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CM inaugurate the new CAT III ILS system*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport *

*




*
*ATC nearly completion






Flood lights installed at Cargo Complex 






New Fire station nearly completion one of the country biggest along with latest equipment to handle 10 Aircraft operation






Primary runway completed re carpeting after they found cracks last year



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Complete Map of Lahore Abdul Hakeem Section Karachi Lahore Motorway *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Motorway 4 Multan Khanewal Section
*
*Vehari road interchange today*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Telenor Head Office Gulberg Islamabad *














*Unicorn Hotel U/C near Lahore Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA Rahbar Sector Phase 1*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Daewoo Starts New City Bus Service (to be run in DHA Lahore)*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Emporium Mall Lahore Johar TOwn*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*RAIWIND ROAD | Extension of SMDC Sharif Medical City Hospital | Health | PRO*
The photograph below shows Mr Nawaz Sharif flanked by those present (L to R) Mr Abdur Razzaq (Chief Financial Officer), Dr Khurshid Ahmed (Dean of the Medical College); Mr Iain Johnston, Mr Farooq Mehboob (CEO S Mehboob), Mr Nawaz Sharif, Mr Navaid Malik, Mr Philip Logan (CEO, Shankland CoxArchitects,) Mr Graeme Allen, Col (R) Zafar Malik (Director of Administration):



Signing the SMC Feasibility Study Agreement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Packages Mall Lahore *






*Sustainable Development of Walled City Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*boulevard mall hyderabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Coaches of Parlor Car running between Lahore-Rawalpindi-Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

@Muhammad Omar





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=803007876478065

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> @Muhammad Omar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=803007876478065



Awesome....  

I think they are Laying Okara Rawind Track recently completed...  on which train speed was 150 Km/h 

Waiting for Upgradation of Peshawar Karachi Track   work to start Next month

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Muhammad Omar said:


> Awesome....
> 
> I think they are Laying Okara Rawind Track recently completed...  on which train speed was 150 Km/h
> 
> Waiting for Upgradation of Peshawar Karachi Track   work to start Next month



Do you have project details and progress of Punjab rural road development program?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bilal. said:


> Do you have project details and progress of Punjab rural road development program?



will find one about Rural road program....... About Railway Chinese are investing 3.8 Billion Dollars to Upgrade the tracks and also planned to run Electric trains and system of Railway and in first Phase Lahore Karachi Rawalpindi Peshawar And Quetta Railway station will be upgraded... (New rooms hotels escalators etc etc) followed by others feasibility report of Islamabad Muzaffarabad has been done

Feasibility report of electric train from Peshawar to Karachi is ready

Railway Track Project Planned From Karachi To Peshawar 


KARACHI: A railway track project worth $5 billion has been planned to compete in next five years from Karachi to Peshawar as part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which will streamline and increase railway transportation for logistics, trading and traveling of passengers in the country.

Addressing the sixth meeting of Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) of the CPEC on Thursday, Minister of Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal saidthe railway tracks will be carpeted in phases to halve duration of the distance between the two destinations.

The railway will move at 160 per km in accordance with a plan as against 60-82 per km at present, whereas the project contains establishment of advance stations and automatic signal system that will help greatly in the transportation of cargo and passengers services. The railway tracks will be laid down from Karachi to Hyderabad districts first and then Multan to Peshawar in the initial stages, he added.
The minister said the importance of Karachi is imminent for development of the CPEC which shows that the commercial hub of the country is coming back to business with foreign and local investors are taking keen interest in its development and economy after security operations of Rangers.

Iqbal said that law and order situation have been improved remarkably which is evident of the fact that businessmen are keen to visit Karachi. It is because of the improved security situation of the country, which attracted investment of $400 million mainly in Karachi Electric Corporation, he added.

He claimed that security and economy are two major focus of PM Nawaz Sharif and these two areas brought up changes in the dynamics of country that is being declared as emerging economy due to dedicated efforts of the government. The development of motorway has been decided from Karachi to Peshawar, which will be built from Karachi to Hyderabad and Lahore to Multan in first stage. Later, it will be joined to Lahore to Peshawar and Hyderabad to Multan.

The Planning minister said that energy is the main requirement of the development hence a project of 660 MW will be starting producing electricity to national grid by start of 2017, whereas the production capacity of power has been planned to increase to 2,600 MW in Sindh using coal reserves, wind and solar energy projects.

He mentioned that land has been purchased for construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam, which will cost $1 billion aimed at generating 9,000 MW electricity for national grid.
He said that dams and reservoirs are indispensable for survival, as fastest changing climate will dry down water in Indus Water, whereas rainfalls are also certain in coming years. The government is seriously working on the project, which was neglected in the past, however, its first stage has been completed and more dams are being planned on various locations.

The government has handed over land of Gwadar to China as part of the CPEC for developing industrial estate there, whereas 25 different industrial zones have been discussed to set up in different provinces. He said that representative of each provinces were present in the meeting between delegations of China and Pakistan in order to keep the project as a national agenda with maximum participation of every provinces in the CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................................
Development of Greater Iqbal Park, Lahore

Cost = 906 million
Starting date = October 10, 2015
Completion date = July 10,2016















_
..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................
*LAHORE ......Rapid Mass Transit System (Orange Line) |*
.



Updates from HCS website

























..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*PM Nawaz Sharif at the groundbreaking ceremony of TAPI Gas Pipeline in Turkmenistan *


















*2x2.5 MW Hydel Power Project in Chashma, Mianwali








*



*UAE firm to set oil refinery in KP*

*



*

ISLAMABAD: Al Motahedon Petroleum Refineries of UAE signed a Memorandum of Underusing (MOU) with Board of Investment (BOI) for building an oil refinery in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

The pre-feasibility of the project has already been carried out and the project would attract $450-500 million in investment. It is expected to be a state-of-the-art and the most modern oil refinery in Pakistan and looking at the viscosity of the crude being produced in KP, the refinery would also generate considerable LPG and other petroleum products.

In his message, Al Motahedon Petroleum Refineries Chairman Sheik Mohammed Ahmed Al Kaitoob Al Nuaimi stated that he was extremely impressed with the friendly policies of the Government of Pakistan and also paid tribute to the prime minister of Pakistan. “The policies of the government will definitely usher in an era of investment and prosperity in Pakistan,” he added. He also thanked BOI Chairman Miftah Ismail and Petroleum & Natural Resources Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi.

The MAK Al Kaitoob Group chairman further stated that the project aimed at utilising the production from the fields of Nashpa, Makori East, Maramzai, Mari fields, and that he was also excited to see the fields of Paharpur (recently acquired by the Government of Kuwait), Orakzai as that could further enhance production of crude and condensate in 
the province.

Sheik Mohammed Ahmed Al Kaitoob Al Nuaimi visited Pakistan in March this year and met the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and announced the construction of the refinery.

KP is endowed with huge hydrocarbons deposits and produces around 50,000 BPD, which is said to increase considerably in the future. FATA also has huge reserves and with the improving security situation, the blocks there would also be accessible. This project would also have a positive impact on generating employment in KP.

UAE firm to set oil refinery in KP



Pakistan inks LNG deal worth $16b with Qatar






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Qatar have inked a government-to-government (G2G) deal for the award of a $16 billion contract for LNG supply from a Qatar-based firm without going through the mandatory bidding process.

“The petroleum ministry has now provided details regarding G2G deal with Qatar to import LNG which was effective from March 2015,” officials said. The details of the deal were revealed by petroleum ministry officials to a committee constituted by the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC).

Earlier, the petroleum ministry had sought ECC approval for Pakistan State Oil (PSO) to execute the sales-purchase agreement with Qatar Gas 2 (QG2) as seller following the government-to-government agreement. But the approval was deferred following a question raised by the law secretary about the deal with Doha.

Officials said the law secretary would present a report regarding the LNG deal with Qatar on government-to-government basis in the upcoming meeting, enabling the economic decision-making body to approve the General Sale Purchase Agreement (SPA), a commercial contract to be signed between PSO and QG2. They said that PSO had also imported six cargoes of LNG from Qatar in line with the G2G deal.

Officials said that price of LNG had been linked with a direct percentage of Brent crude oil and under current price of Brent the value of potential LNG supply under SPA amounted to around US$ 16 billion.

The period of contract will last till December 2030. However, a price review provision which allows two parties Islamabad and Doha to seek a price review after ten years has been built in the contract, with the two countries maintaining the right to terminate the Sales Purchase Agreement (SPA) in case they fail to reach consensus on price revision.

Under the agreement, PSO, a public sector company designated by the government, would receive supply of 1.5 million tons of LNG per year from QG2 and the supply would be enhanced to 3 million tons per year from the second year. The core business of PSO is oil but it is now going into a new business line of LNG.

Economic decision making body was expected to allow PSO to sell the LNG to the gas utility companies including Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Line Limited (SNGPL) and Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC).The PSO may also be authorised to sell LNG to third party consumers.

Qatar had desired in its original plan that Qatargas would supply LNG through their company Qatar Liquefied Gas Company 3 (QG3) under the SPA. However, Qatargas had now proposed for LNG supplies under SPA through QG2.

The new proposed arrangement had deprived US based firm ConocoPhillips to capture Pakistan’s market as shareholder in QG3, which is a joint venture between Qatar Petroleum, ConocoPhillips and Mitsui.

Pakistan inks LNG deal worth $16b with Qatar - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Khanpur‬ Old Track has been replaced by New Track of 160 KMPH*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Narowal Railway Station*

The project would be completed under the supervision of NESPAK in a stipulated period of 16 months with total estimated cost of Rs 351 million. This project would cover an area of 62,000 square feet.

He added that 21 selected railways stations across Pakistan are being upgraded as the government was committed to pulling the Pakistan Railways out of the financial crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Theme Park (Disneyland)*

A quick view of Land's finalised location






*Packages Mall, Lahore, U/C*






*Sports Stadium under construction in Bam Khel, Swabi*

*



*
*



*

*GoKP procures modern quarry machinery worth 4 Million Dollars for marble & granite extraction*

*



*

*Renovation of GPO Muree*

*Before*

*



*

*After*






*Ghizer connection: G-B chief minister wants road to Tajikistan
*
During his recent meeting with Commerce Minister Khurram Dastgir Khan, the GB chief minister said the Ghizer-Tajikistan route would be the most feasible and accessible project to connect Pakistan with Central Asian countries through land route. He urged that the route be built and connected to the CPEC so that an alternative access is available to Pakistan from the G-B.

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

cb4 said:


> Ghizer connection: G-B chief minister wants road to Tajikistan


road will go either from wahkhan corridor or bypass through china


----------



## Edevelop

*AirBlue to start Manchester Flights*






*New AirBlue Cabin crew uniforms*






*Airblue to add four Airbus 321s to fleet*

*ex Windrose aircraft coming for delivery*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*ADB to provide $1.5b to Pakistan*
Finance Minister appreciates the role of Asian Development Bank.




The Asian Development Bank will provide 1.5 billion dollars to Pakistan next year under Public-Private Partnership.

This was stated by Country Director of the Bank, Werner Leipach at a meeting with Finance Minister Mohammad Ishaq Dar in Islamabad today.

He apprised the Minister that ADB’s total co-financing for Pakistan stood around 1050 million dollars.

He said ADB has also provided trade finance support for the private sector investments to the tune of 95 million dollars.

The Finance Minister appreciated the role of Asian Development Bank for financing development projects in Pakistan.

He said that the government is focused on growth and employment generation and finance provided by the ADB and other multilateral institutions would help in achieving these objectives.

*Khawaja Asif inaugurates TP-1000 project*
Single and double transmission lines will also be upgraded to reduce line losses.




Minister of Water and Power, Khawaja Muhammad Asif inaugurated TP-1000 project of K-Electric in Karachi on Monday.

Under the project, eight new grid stations of 132-KV and 220-KV will be completed and performance of 21 existing grid stations will be enhanced.

Single and double transmission lines will also be upgraded to reduce line losses and add 1000 MV in national grid.

Addressing the ceremony, the Minister stressed the need to change behavior for energy conservation and efficient utilization of natural resources.

He said a new agreement is being discussed with K-Electric to facilitate the people.

The Minister for Water and Power also* inaugurated the 52.8 MW Sapphire Wind Power Project in Jhimpir Thatta* on Monday.

Speaking on the occasion, he said Pakistan’s southern corridor provides great opportunities for wind energy projects.

The Minister said the government has come up with investor friendly policies and this sector provides vast opportunities for investment.


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1020185471353392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Govt working on new railway tracks under CPEC: report*
By News Desk
Published: December 20, 2015
13SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL







PHOTO: Radio Pakistan

The government has planned major installation and upgradation of railway tracks under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Radio Pakistan reported on Sunday.

Under the plan, *new railway tracks will be laid from Gwadar to Quetta and Jacobabad via Besima.*

*Five hundred and sixty kilometres of track will be laid from Bostan to Kotla Jam on Main Line-II via Zhob and Dera Islamil Khan, while 682km of track will be laid from Havelian to Khunjrab, *the state-run broadcaster’s website said.

*ECNEC says yes to Neelum-Jhelum, CPEC road projects*

*Upgradation of 1,872km of railway track from Karachi to Peshawar via Kotri, Multan, Lahore, and Rawalpindi (including Taxila-Havelian) – along with dualisation of track from Shahdara to Peshawar – will also be carried out.*

Some *1,254 kilometres of railway track from Kotri to Attock City via Dadu, Larkana, Jacobabad, DG Khan, Bhakkar, Kundian will also be upgraded.*

Further, the government on Saturday gave its final go-ahead to four mega projects, including two road construction schemes under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) at a revised cost of Rs862 billion – Rs214 billion or one-third higher than original estimates.

*Govt green-lights three CPEC projects at 23% higher cost*

*The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved the 969-megawatt Neelum Jhelum Hydropower project as well as CPEC’s 118-kilometre long Havelian-Thakot and 392-km Sukkur-Multan section roads*. It also approved the National Highway N-70 East-West Road Improvement Project.

*Suzuki links plan to replace Cultus, Mehran with incentives*
By Zafar Bhutta / Creative: Asad Saleem
Published: December 20, 2015
36SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




Suggests curbs on used car imports, hefty cut in duties on auto parts. DESIGN: ASAD SALEEM

ISLAMABAD: 
Suzuki Motor Corporation, which is shaping a plan to introduce two new car models in the Pakistan market and replacing the Mehran and Cultus variants, has pressed the case for incentives for existing industry players in the proposed new auto policy including a restriction on import of used cars and a major cut in import duties.

In a letter sent to the Ministry of Industries and Production, Suzuki Motor Corporation said it planned to introduce four new vehicle models including the replacements of Mehran and Cultus in the next five years with an investment of $110 million.

*Suzuki considering two new models for Pakistan*

The company, which produces cars in Pakistan under the joint venture Pak Suzuki Motor Company (PSMC), has acquired 77 acres of land for a new plant, which will require an investment of around $350 million.

However, the capital injection has been linked with the offer of some incentives in the new auto policy.

Suzuki suggested that there should be 10% import duty on auto parts and components including Amax quality parts and on parts for cars of over 1,000cc engine capacity 25% duty should be applicable.

It said the government should restrict the import of all used cars in a bid to stop misuse by traders of the facility provided to overseas Pakistanis. This, the company believes, will help promote and increase the production and sale of vehicles, particularly new models, as well as encourage auto part manufacturers to come to Pakistan.

Suzuki was of the view that the current 32.5% import duty on normal parts and 50% on Amax parts inflated the cost of purchase compared to other countries. “Unnecessarily higher import duties result in a rise in cost and prices of locally produced cars; it also results in lower sale of cars in the country.”

“Also it is difficult to localise Amax parts as new technology is required which is not available in Pakistan,” Kinji Saito, Managing Officer of Suzuki Motor Corporation and chairman of PSMC, said in the letter addressed to Industries and Production Minister Ghulam Murtaza Khan Jatoi.

*Pak Suzuki posts whopping increase in profit*

Saito suggested preferential incentives for manufacturing small cars as these made a vital contribution to saving energy, creating a better environment and restricting foreign currency outflow.

“In relation to human resource, we will continue training courses for employees of Pak Suzuki in Japan and development of mechanics for the dealership tied up with the Aman Institute of Vocational Training,” he said.

“We are also going to cooperate with the Small and Medium Enterprises Development Authority in enhancing the level of vending industry in Pakistan through a four-year technical transfer project,” which will be implemented by the Japanese International Cooperation Agency (Jica).

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 20th, 2015._

_Like __Business on Facebook_, _follow __@TribuneBiz__ on Twitter to stay informed and join in the conversation._


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*22 wind power projects in pipeline*
PARVAIZ ISHFAQ RANA — UPDATED ABOUT 5 HOURS AGO
WHATSAPP
 10 COMMENTS


PRINT
KARACHI:* Wind power generation capacity of the country is projected to increase from 250 to 1,530MW within a year as 22 windmill projects are in the pipeline.*

The cheap and environmental-friendly wind energy, introduced late in Pakistan, is gaining popularity as it ensures quick return in a short cycle of three years.

Sources in the Ministry of Water and Power told Dawn that *Pakistan has a 1,046km coastline in the South (Sindh and Balochistan), but most of the wind power projects are currently being installed at Gharo-Keti Bander and Hyderabad wind corridor.*

Official sources said that nine wind turbine generator (WTG) projects are in advanced stage of development, while the other nine are under-construction and four have got their letters of intent (LoIs). Many more are under process and documentation. *The estimated energy potential of the wind corridor is 50,000MW*. Besides Gharo, several other sites have been identified in coastal areas of Balochistan and Northern areas.

Presently five WTG projects each with 5*0MW capacity are operating at Gharo-Jhampir *wind corridor. However, the nine other WTG projects which are in the phase of development will produce* 450MW* and those in the stage of construction will produce *480MW *wind energy. Similarly, *four projects which have been given LoIs will produce 350MW.*

Responding to a question, Mohammad Kasim Hasham, whose company Uni-Energy has recently been LoI, said that with *100 per cent foreign financing the total cost of wind power project comes to $107.50 million, and in case of local financing the cost is estimated at $113m. The annual operational and maintenance cost in both the cases is only $2.196m.*

Javed Akhtar group in joint venture with Tapal and Candyland is also setting up 30MW capacity WTG project that will become functional early next year. He lamented the loss of time in introducing wind power, but was optimistic that private sector would actively engage and pull the nation out of energy crisis.

He said his other company Dairyland with over 300 cow-heads is nearby in the Gharo-Jhampir area and will get the power from wind which is cheap and pollution free.


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................
*K2 and K3 Nuclear Power Plants Progress since end of 2013*

















....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................
Lahore











...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train










*Animation of the project*






*CM pays surprise visit to OMT construction sites without protocol
*





*Work in progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Botanical Garden Butterfly House at Jallo Park, Lahore






Signal Free Corridor of Jail Road and Main Gulberg Boulevard, Lahore






















Punjab Institute of Neurosciences (PINS) in final stages






CM paid a surprise visit to Ghalib Market Police Station to inspect the command & control centre.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Renovation and Expansion of Faisalabad Airport*














Lounge interior design for Faisalabad Airport










*Gharo Wind Project*

*



*

*$1.5 Billion Chinese Investment in NSTP*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Hassanabdal-Manshera Expressway (Part of CPEC) u/c


















Peshawar Morr Interchange, Islamabad u/c




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v9s

Who will be the metro train manufacturer?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*3500 MW WIND ENERGY TO BE ADDED TO NATIONAL GRID BY 2018*







ISLAMABAD: The Alternate Energy Development Board (AEDB) has embarked upon an ambitious plan to enhance the energy mix upto 20-25 per cent by adding 3000-3500 megawatt wind-based electricity to the national grid system by 2018.

"Out of this, as many as 1396 megawatt wind-based electricity will include in the system by 2017 as the AEDB would complete several projects initiated for alternate power generation," Chief Executive Officer (CEO), Amjad A. Awan told APP here.

Awan said that currently the wind projects having 255.4 megawatt power generation capacity are operational across the country including FFC Energy (49.5 MW) Jhampir, ZorluEnerji Pakistan (56.4 MW) Jhampir, Three Gorges First Wind Farm Pakistan (49.5 MW) Jhampir, Foundation Wind Energy - II (50 MW) Gharo and Foundation Wind Energy I (50 MW) Gharo.

He said that 28 ongoing wind projects of 1396.4 capacity would be completed by 2017, which would play a major role in overcoming the energy crisis on which the government is focusing.

He said out of these, 9 projects (477 MW) have achieved financial close and are under construction. These projects include Sapphire Wind Power Company (50 MW), Yunus Energy (50 MW), Metro Power Company (50 MW) Jhampir, Tapal Wind Energy (30 MW) Jhampir, Gul Wind Energy (50 MW) Jhampir, United Energy Pakistan (99 MW) Jhampir, Hydro China Dawood Power (50 MW) Gharo, Master Wind Energy (50 MW) Jhampir and Tenaga Generasi (50 MW) Gharo.

Fourteen wind power projects with a cumulative capacity of 664 MW are at different stages of project development and are expected to be completed by 2017-2018.

He said that there has been strategies that favour that one percent of energy should come through alternate sector, however we aim to rise it up to 20-25 percent by 2018.

He said that power tariff for wind power projects has been reduced to 10.4 cents which indicates that this could prove a promising sector for future investments.

He was of the view that Pakistan was having huge wind-power generation potential and if exploited properly, it could become a very lucrative and feasible source of alternate energy.

"Pakistan naturally is gifted in alternate energy resources and this has been identified by mapping assessment of wind, solar and biomass in the country through ESMAP's (World Bank) assistance.

He said that although the wind potential has been evaluated at a huge scale, however, as far as our studies and surveys are concerned, we have specifically identified the wind corridors having power generation potential of 30,000 megawatt.

He said that the AEDB has identified the high-potential regions including in Southern Sindh, Balochistan and Punjab where electricity generation through wind has promising potential.

Awan said that some of the wind potential areas have also solar intensity, so in such regions both wind and solar energy could be generated simultaneously and this may also be very attractive for the investors.

He said that there has been good responses from the investors to invest in this particular field of energy generation and observed that when the investors are given confidence over the sustainability of the projects, they willingly come to invest.

The CEO said that historically Pakistan has been leading energy sector in the region as it has been pioneering to produced through various sources including coal, gas, bio-gas wind and solar. We were the first to set up regulatory authority and initiated power generation through Independent Power Producers (IPPs).



*Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2015*


*CHINA TO INVEST 1.5 BILLION$ TO BUILD SCIENCE PARK IN ISLAMABAD*

“China To Invest 1.5 Billion$ To build Science Park in Islamabad”, It gives the idea that few representatives and people trust that Pakistan is a locale worth contributing, with China maybe being the nearest associate of the nation in such manner. Presently, going to the most recent overhaul within reach, the Minister for Science and Technology, Rana Tanvir Hussain has marked a reminder of comprehension, alongside another Chinese priest by the name of Un Urmaqi.

As per the subtle elements, the Chinese priest has welcomed a few companions of his to visit Islamabad amid the month of December so as to choose the area for the development of a terrific park. The recreation center, which is being known as the Pak-China Science Park, is relied upon to initiate development by March 2016, despite the fact that there were no subtle elements gave on when the gigantic scale task will be required to wrap up.

An aggregate sum of $1.5 billion US dollars will be put resources into making the recreation center, which just shows how substantial the recreation center will be once it is totally wrapped up. Tanveer Hussain communicated his sincere appreciation to the Chinese government and said:

We are hoping to fortify our shared ties on financial and in addition mechanical fronts.

He included the undertaking is simply one more stride to add another layer to the companionship establishment that Pakistan and China have kept up for quite a long while. The included point of interest will be that more occupations will be made all the while, in any event in the land district of Islamabad. While the undertaking would begin development in March 2016, let us continue trusting that the venture is not met with further postpones and rests, since it could require the Chinese speculators to begin including more cash as an aftereffect of the deferral..






Source:
http://www.nust.edu.pk/INSTITUTIONS/...s/default.aspx
http://www.pakscroll.com/china-to-in...-in-islamabad/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MULTAN METRO BUS PACKAGE-5 VEHARI ROAD TO KHUMAHARAN CHOWK

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Reconstruction of Karakorum Highway (KKH)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Greater Iqbal Park *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kshatriya87

Why are all these developments only happening in Punjab or Sindh? Why nothing ever gets built in balochistan? Oh wait.. I get it now.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Kshatriya87 said:


> Why are all these developments only happening in Punjab or Sindh? Why nothing ever gets built in balochistan? Oh wait.. I get it now.



None of your Business here ... Scoot now 


On Topic: 

Iran-Pakistan Pipeline 










*Rs572m deal with China group for the Dasu-hit*


LAHORE: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) on Tuesday signed a Rs572 million agreement with China Railway First Group (CRFG) for construction of resettlement sites and Shatial museum – the components of Dasu Hydropower Project.

The contract includes construction of three sites for resettlement of the project affectees belonging to Choochang village and develop an open-air museum at archaeological site of Shatial to conserve pre-historic rock carvings. The project is scheduled to be completed in one and a half years.

Dasu Hydropower Project General Manager Haji Muhammad Farooq Ahmed and CRFG Deputy Director Zhang Yong signed the agreement on behalf of their organisations in a ceremony held here at Wapda House.

Speaking on the occasion, Chairman Zafar Mahmood said the Dasu project is of immense importance to cope with electricity shortages in the country. He urged the contractor to complete the works within the cost and stipulated time and in accordance with the quality standards laid down for the purpose.

CRFG Representative assured Wapda of meeting timelines and best quality.The federal government is implementing Dasu project in two stages. The World Bank is financing stage-I of the project with an IDA Credit of $588 million and an IDA PCG of $460 million. The 2160 MW-stage-I is scheduled to be completed in five years and will contribute more than 12 billion units of cheap, affordable and environment-friendly electricity to the national grid every year.

The project will not only add a sizeable quantum of low-cost electricity to the national grid but also provide relief to the consumers by reducing power tariff. To cap it all, the project will usher in a new era of socio-economic development in far-flung areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

*MURREE ROAD Sheraton Hotel*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

WOW at all the pictures and development projects.......After 69 years of great trials, tribulation and suffering, finally Pakistan is on course that we all never thought possible. We are on a road that we have never ever been on in our entire history. Our aim is to become as developed and prosperous as Turkey Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA PHASE V | Penta Square Luxurious | MIX | PRO
Shopping Mall, Offices & Luxurious 1,2 & 3 Bedrooms Apartments*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Botanical Garden Butterfly House at Jallo Park*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Johar Town Lahore Emporium Mall *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Community Center in Lahore Bahria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Baidara Nursery contributing to GoKP Billion Tree Tsunami plantation project 4 types, 600,000 plants*































*KP govt offers better pay, perks to medics serving in remote areas*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has announced the enhanced salary packages for doctors opting to work in remote areas and unveiled lucrative package for industrialists to attract investors.

The measures aimed to improve health delivery system in periphery level healthcare facilities and attract investment in the form of industries in the province.

The cabinet approved Industrial Policy 2015 and special incentive package for doctors employed in urban and rural areas of the province.

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak chaired the meeting. 

The new policy and package don’t offer incentives for skilled labours and technical staff like paramedic staff and nurses.

Elementary and secondary education minister Atif Khan and health minister Shahram Khan Tarakai addressed a joint news conference and gave details of the decisions of the cabinet’s meeting.

The new industrial policy has been designed with the cooperation of a foreign consultancy firm after making assessment of industrial units in 10 districts of the province and meetings with owners of sick industrial units and other stakeholders.

Under the propped policy, investors will get five per cent interest on financing for five years for new and expansion projects and will be entitled to the incentive till June 2017.

It suggests 25 per cent discount on acquisition on land for establishing new industrial estate besides getting 25 per cent refund of electricity bill for three years on special and unique units.

Investors will also receive 25 per cent discount on transportation of new imported machinery and 25 per cent grant of equity investment for women entrepreneurs subject to the maximum of Rs3 million per investor.

Mr Atif, who owns industrial units, said the new policy was aimed at provision of jobs to unemployed youths, promotion of the units for which raw material was locally available, and availability of skilled manpower.

“The new policy will be game changer for industrial sector of the province where 478 units had been declared sick,” he said, adding that the focus of the policy was construction of hydro power projects in the province. 

The minister said KP had the potential to generate approximately 24000MW hydel power.

He said new industrial units would be established in less developed areas of the province in order to address the issue of poverty. 

The minister said the new dry ports and hard terminals would be constructed and apart from establishing new economic zones steps would be taken for the revisal of sick units.

He said the new policy had been worked to get maximum benefits from China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. 

Highlighting silent features for incentives for doctors working in the government hospitals, minister Shahram Tarakai said additional cost of the package would be over Rs4 billion.

He said the new package would motivate doctors to serve in hard areas of the province.

“Handsome pay motivates people and that is why the government announced salary package for doctors,” said the minister adding that the government had planned to install state of the art equipment in the district headquarters hospitals.

He said doctors would not serve in far-flung areas without giving them attractive package. 

He said that all districts had been divided in three categories on the basis of available human resources and geographical conditions. Peshawar and Abbottabad have been put in Category-A, Nowshera, Swat, Kohat, Mardan, Bannu, Charsadda, Dera Ismail Khan, Lower Dir, Haripur, Mansehra, Malakand and Swabi in Category-B and Buner, Batagram, Chitral, Upper Dior, Hangu, Karak, Kohistan, Lakki Marwat, Shangla and Torghar had been put in Category-C.

Shahram said that existing health professional allowance had been increased which had been raised from Rs10,000 to Rs15,000. He said that doctors having specialization in radiology, pathology and anesthesia in Category-A would receive Rs80,000, Rs100,000 for Category-B and Rs140,000 for Category-C.

Professional allowance for medical officers and dental surgeons was Rs15,000.

Under the new package, doctors in Category-A will get Rs42,000 in urban areas and Rs52,000 in rural areas.

Doctors in Category-B districts will receive Rs62,000 in urban areas and Rs72,000 in rural areas, while those in Category-C districts will get Rs82,000 in urban and Rs92,000 in rural areas.

Package for health managers in Category-A doctors has been fixed at Rs56,000, those in Category-B Rs76,000 and those in Category-C Rs96,000.

The cabinet also approved the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Antiquities Act, 2015.

Published in Dawn, December 18th, 2015

*Tourism returns in full swing: Khattak orders authorities to expedite development projects*

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has directed the relevant authorities to expedite progress on implementing his orders to establish development authorities in various parts of the province.

This was stated in a handout issued by the CM’s Secretariat on Wednesday. He said this while chairing the 20th meeting of the Tourism Corporation Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (TCKP) Board of Directors.

He also urged them to finalise a draft legislation to bring all proposed and existing development authorities within the ambit of the proposed law. According to the handout, TCKP affairs, including the Annual Development Schemes 2015-16 for tourism sector, progress on tourism promotional initiatives, annual budget and accounts and numerous decisions to enable TCKP achieve its target fixed for the current year were discussed in detail at the meeting.

Meeting proceedings

*Khattak directed tourism and environment departments to conduct a feasibility study to establish a recreation park under construction near Pashtun Garhi Bridge and a wetland park in the same area to preserve wildlife.*

*As per the handout, Khattak also directed authorities to expedite progress on construction of zoo and stressed on the need to complete beautification, rehabilitation and renovation project of Nathiagali by the forthcoming tourist season.*

*Participants were informed that Rs244.124 million would be spent on 12 tourism schemes under ADP 2015-16.*

*“These schemes include establishment of picnic spots at Malam Jabba, water sports facilities, better tracks for walking and jeeps, camps and other tourist facilities throughout K-P and traditional events at local, national and international level,” stated the handout. “Different tourism promotional events planned for 2016 including Huner Mela, Huner-e-Hawa, FITUR Spain, Madrid, ITB Berlin, Germany, Kalash Festival, Shandur Polo Festival, Broghil Festival, World Tourism Day and World Travel Mart, London were also discussed at the meeting.”

The chief minister also approved a proposal presented by tourism secretary about holding a car rally from Abbottabad to Peshawar through the tourists’ trail of Mansehra, Chilas, Shandur, and Chitral. He directed the proposed event be coincided with the next Shandur Polo Festival. Khattak asked the finance department to grant sanction to all new posts demanded by the government departments in the larger public interest.
The past

TCKP MD said the corporation carried out 18 tourism promotional activities in different parts of the province and abroad this year.

“Jewels of Peshawar held at Sethi House, K-P Cuisine and Cultural Festival, Frontier Jeep Rally, Swat, Kohat Festival, Train Excursion Trip, Ladies Summer Festival, Vintage Car Rally, Dilip Kumar’s Birthday, Pakistan International Mountain Film Festival, innovative Train Ride to Attock Khurd, Tour de Galliyat Cycle Race, Shandur polo Tournament, Train Safari on Iqbal Day and Opening of Government Rest Houses for tourists were all done this year,” the handout quoted him as saying*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

In all honesty, if Pakistan had an adequate tax collection system since our existence then we'd already be a developed nation by now. Anyone know what the update is on with regards to improving this? Especially from those members based in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Kohistan Towers Rawalpindi *


















*Hayatabad Medical Complex Peshawar


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Boulevard Mall in Hyderabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................





*New Islamabad International Airport *

.......

.
AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Kshatriya87 said:


> Why are all these developments only happening in Punjab or Sindh? Why nothing ever gets built in balochistan? Oh wait.. I get it now.



Because Gwadar is in Punjab, stupid!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ZCU3Os in China ready to deliver to PR*












Source: Pakistan Railways: News & Updates | Page 24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Expansion of Lahore Airport got Approval *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue *



















*Bab-e-Peshawar *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Ferry service: Another transport project in Punjab*






FAISALABAD: The Punjab government will launch its first ferry service in March next year in a move aimed at utilising waterways for transportation purpose.

This will be the first step towards cutting transportation cost and reducing traffic congestion on roads.

The project titled ‘Inland Transportation’ by the Inland Water Transport Development Company (IWTDC) will be inaugurated in March 2016, said IWTDC Director Aamer Saleemi while talking to The Express Tribune.

He said that the project will provide cheap cargo and passenger transportation services, cut transport cost by 50% vis-à-vis road and railway mode of transportation.

In the first phase, the service will start from Daudkhel to Attock.

The Punjab government has set up the project at an equity of Rs200 million with authorised capital is Rs500 million. The head office is located in Rawalpindi while operational facilities are being established at Daudkhel and at three field camps along the River Indus, Saleemi added.

Multinational shipping companies have shown interest to invest in the project and the bidding to select a private company to run the services will start next month, he added. The Punjab government has purchased the first ferry for this project and the rest of the ferries, river craft and ships will be the responsibility of the company that wins the project, said Saleemi.

Saleemi added that unfortunately, the utilisation of river and canal system in Pakistan for transporting goods and passengers has never been seriously pursued.

The Indus River Channel carried out an initial survey with the support of Pakistan Navy. A group of entrepreneurs from the private sector provided the funding to evaluate the feasibility of this channel while retired navy officers supervised the project.

He said initial environmental and social impact assessment report was completed in November this year. The key objectives of the preliminary study was to determine the impact on the environment, ecosystem and social activities along the 480 kilometres (km) tract between Attock to Daudkhel, and Daudkhel to Taunsa for re-introducing a formal Indus Water transport system to carry passengers and cargo.

Facilitating devotees: Ferry service to Iran from next month

Techno-Consultant International (TCI) of Karachi undertook this assignment.

The report maintains that there are no serious environmental impacts of the project.

*Waterways benefits*

He added that one litre of fuel can take one ton of cargo up to 180km over waterways as compared to 25km by road or 75km by rail. The saving in fuel and in foreign exchange is phenomenal, said Saleemi.

He added that the cost of waterways transportation is 80% lower than the cost of constructing highways, railways and roads. The cost of maintaining waterways is marginal as well.

He said the initiative would also provide a boost to dying tourism.

“Waterways are environmentally friendlier than road and rail network due to less fuel usage,” said Saleemi. “Additionally, the terrible loss of life in accidents on unsafe roads, as huge volumes of cargo are hauled across, can be reduced considerably.

“It will also provide investment and job opportunities and promote river transport. Several main rivers and canals in Pakistan have the potential for navigation and transport goods and passengers after remodelling.”

The load projections of transporting goods from south to north and on horizontal reaches cannot be handled by road and rail systems alone, said Saleemi. The waterways project will lessen the load on roads.

The project will introduce an alternate mode of transport as over 96% of the country’s passenger traffic as well as domestic, international and transit trade is currently handled by a fleet of heavily out-dated and overloaded road sector.

Ferry service: Another transport project in Punjab – this time waterways - The Express Tribune

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Shaukat Khanum cancer hospital inaugurated in Peshawar








*

*CM launches Khidmat Card Scheme*












------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Punjab Govt approves establishment of 12 new girls degree colleges*






The Punjab government has accorded approval to establish 12 new girls' degree colleges with the cost of over 1 billion rupees in Gujranwala for providing higher educational facilities to women at local level.

This was stated by Director Colleges Gujranwala, Ghulam Sarwar Sapra in Hafizabad Tuesday.

He said that construction work on these projects would start in next month and would complete during 26 months.

He said that two colleges would be established in districts Gujranwala, Hafizabad, Mandi Bahauddin each, four in Sialkot and each in Narowal and Gujrat.

http://www.radio.gov.pk/newsdetail/68056/7


----------



## Edevelop

* Shaheen Airlines set for delivery of more A-330s.*






*Expansion of Lahore Airport*







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Port Qasim Coal Fired Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................
chashma 4 nuclear power plant is in function.










* 
C3 and C4 Nuclear Power Plants | 2,880 MW | U/C* 

These are the Commission dates

Unit 3: June 08, 2016 340 MW
Unit 4: March 06, 2017 340 MW
unit 5 planned (or maybe under construction ) 1000 MW

On March 2013, Pakistan and China agreed to build an ACP 1000 MW CHASNUPP-5 
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Risalpur Locomotive Factory*










*Railways promoting indigenous manufacturing of coaches*

The Pakistan Railway has finalised a PC-I for procurement of 250 coaches out of which 186 will be manufactured in its Carriage Factory Islamabad (CFI).

The PC-1 has been forwarded to planning commission for approval. A tender to procure 800 high capacity hopper wagons would soon be floated, out of which 595 wagons will be manufactured at CFI, an official told APP.

He said that Pakistan Railways’ annual production capacity of CFI was 120 coaches and during last two years it had produced, rehabilitated and repaired 225 passenger coaches in the factory – 132 during 2013-14 and 93 during 2014-15.

Similarly, during previous two years, the number of productivity was 24 coaches in 2011-12 and 40 coaches in 2012-13, the official added.


*Executive Committee of the National Economic Council approves 5.86 billion rupees for Pakistan Railways.*


The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council has approved 15.86 billion rupees for Islamabad Safe City Project.
The committee, which met with Finance Minister Ishaq Dar in the chair in Islamabad today, also approved 5.86 billion rupees for Pakistan Railways.
Approval was also given for purchasing twenty railway bogies and five hundred and eighty-five hopper vans for carrying coal.



*80 % work on innovative e-ticketing system completed to facilitate railway passengers: Saad*

ISLAMABAD, Dec 30 (APP): Minister for Railways, Khawaja Saad Rafique on Wednesday said work was in progress to introduce an innovative e-ticketing system to facilitate millions of passengers travelling through this mode of communication. Around 80 percent work on this system has been completed and expected to be operationlized by June next year, he said this at a briefing session, organized here by Pakistan Institute of Legislative and Development and Transparency (PILDAT) in connection with launch of a report entitled Pakistan Railways: A Performance Analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr304_AJ

Muhammad Omar said:


> *New Islamabad International Airport *


@Muhammad Omar Will NIIA be operational till Oct_2016 or it will be functional in Jun_2017




Sign board Start to appearing on Kashmir Highway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

cb4 said:


> *Expansion of Lahore Airport*



About time as well All airports in Pakistan need MASSIVE Expansion they are tooo crammed and feel like a zoo most of the time.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mr304_AJ said:


> @Muhammad Omar Will NIIA be operational till Oct_2016 or it will be functional in Jun_2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign board Start to appearing on Kashmir Highway..



Abhi Islamabad Chock se Airport tk Road bnana baki hai dekho kb tk bnti hai.... plus Islamabad Airport ki Extension ho rai hai lag ni rha k Oct 2016 tk open ho Oct 2017 kaha ja skta hai


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> Abhi Islamabad Chock se Airport tk Road bnana baki hai dekho kb tk bnti hai....





Mr304_AJ said:


> Sign board Start to appearing on Kashmir Highway



Near that board there is a roundabout and in this highway i stuck for 2 hours traffic jam caused by that roundabout ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sulman Badshah said:


> Near that board there is a roundabout and in this highway i stuck for 2 hours traffic jam caused by that roundabout ..



That Roundabout is called Islamabad Chock... there should be one flyover or underpass that leave to G-13 without disturbing the flow of Traffic and causing traffic jam


----------



## Valkyrie

Muhammad Omar said:


> That Roundabout is called Islamabad Chock... there should be one flyover or underpass that leave to G-13 without disturbing the flow of Traffic and causing traffic jam



As someone who goes through this torture twice everyday, I second you. 
Situation becomes particularly frustrating on weekends and during evenings when that small roundabout is inundated with a barrage of vehicles heading Lahore and Peshawar from Islamabad via motorways. Those who're coming back from interior Islamabad to their homes in G-13/14 area are unavoidably caught in this vortex (pun intended), protracting their journey to excruciating length.
I hope authorities have something planned at this crucial junction, preferably along the lines of Peshawar Morr Interchange that would allow unrestricted flow of traffic to and from all directions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Expressway Expansion*

CDA to complete signal-free corridor costing Rs 7 billion


ISLAMABAD: Owing to increase in estimated cost of signal free corridor, a project of Expressway, the Capital Development Authority (CDA) has itself prepared the design of phase-2 and 3 of project respectively with the total cost of Rs seven billion that was estimated to complete with the total cost of approximately Rs 28 billion by private construction company.

Credible sources told that CDA has changed the design of 21-kilometer long single free project and now it would complete this project with the total cost of Rs seven billion.

“The quotations are invited for the signal free project from Zero point to Rawat to make it on the formula of design and bullet that was rejected due to increase in estimated cost”, sources added and maintained that Rs 570 million which were saved from the phase-one of the Expressway, the management of civic agency has decided to spend this amount on the design of Faizabad interchange and other renovation work.

Sources further told that administration of civic agency has changed the design of phase-2 and 3 of Expressway project respectively due to increase in estimated cost. Prior to this, CDA has decided to make this project on the formula of design and bullet. However, due to increase in estimated cost of Rs 28 billion, this project has been rejected. CDA has itself decided to prepare this project with the total cost of Rs seven billion. Under this project, eight underpasses and three interchanges would be constructed.

The phase-one of the project not only was completed within the record period of three-month and 17 days but Rs 570 million have been saved from the estimated cost.

CDA would invite tenders on self-prepared design of the project in February 2016 to construct interchanges on the venues including Faizabad, Sohan, Lethrare and Koral.

Meanwhile, the administration of Capital Development Authority (CDA) has sent proposals of three buildings to federal government for the office of newly elected mayor and deputy mayor.

Sources told that these proposals have been sent to Federal Minister for CAAD Dr Tariq Fazal Chaudhry.

In these proposals, present building of revenue directorate and Iqbal Hall have been proposed for the office of mayor and deputy mayor while in second proposal building of fire brigade has been proposed for this objective.

In third proposal, old Naval Headquarter building located in Melody market has been proposed for the said office bearers.

“The offices of mayor and deputy mayor are being decorated in convention centre on temporarily basis while later on these offices would be shifte


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Shaukat Khanam Memorial Cancer Hospital in Peshawar *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Alpine tower - Gulstan-e-johar Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Construction/Newly Build Residential Buildings In Karachi*

*













*
*



*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Saima Comforts - North Nazimabad









north nazimabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

harmain royal residency - gulshan










gohar comfort - Shaheed-e-millat












__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Premier Group Office - Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Archive Project - FYI *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BANK AL HABIB HEAD OFFICE - Karachi*
















__________________

ICMAP - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Adventura Theme Park Karachi Latest Progress Update – December 2015*

Bahria Adventura is a world-class Theme Park featuring the most extensive range of thrilling and exciting rides ever witnessed in Pakistan. With architecture reflecting the great adventures of renowned characters such as Sinbad and Aladdin, dive into the fun and adventure, with electrifying roller-coasters, grand castles, great ferris wheel, water-rides, top-class restaurants and much more.






Bahria Adventura is being built in collaboration with the best Italian manufacturers, featuring countless attractions of the highest standards, to bring you unmatched entertainment for the whole family to enjoy. Whether you want to take a cheerful train ride to discover each of our unique kingdoms, experience a fall in zero gravity or observe the spectacular nighttime events, you will not want to miss any of the exhilarating adventures that await!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bahria Heights located at Bahria Town Karachi is a unique community concept that offers luxury environment in a fully integrated lifestyle. 
The apartments are designed in a neighbourhood concept with each block consisting of 4 identical buildings. 
Size: 950 Sqr Ft
Facilities:
Commercial areas, Gym, Restaurants, children play area, indoor pool, 24/7 security, large car parking. 
Please contact for exclusive viewing and details.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Heights Karachi | Development works in rapid progress*





















*ISLAMABAD ONE Constitution Avenue*






*KARACHI Com3 Towers *
in the Background

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Can anyone post pics of the new road reflectors on Islamabad Highway from faizabad to Zero Point at night time???

Its a beautiful sight from your car


----------



## Mr304_AJ

Believe it or not its common labor that makes the ultimate difference...We as a Nation are blessed with passionate and self determined Labor force....Hats Off to them...

World Trade Center Islamabad....A Project By:*Al Ghurair Giga Pakistan Private Limited:*

*



*
Whole Package Comprise of following:
*1-Shopping Mall*
*2-Coporate Offices Floors*
*3-Five Star Hotel

Current Status:





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Mr304_AJ said:


> Believe it or not its common labor that makes the ultimate difference...We as a Nation are blessed with passionate and self determined Labor force....Hats Off to them...
> 
> World Trade Center Islamabad....A Project By:*Al Ghurair Giga Pakistan Private Limited:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Whole Package Comprise of following:
> *1-Shopping Mall*
> *2-Coporate Offices Floors*
> *3-Five Star Hotel
> 
> Current Status:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pakistan population is primarily young males around their 20's I think the percentage is around 60%. If we can take full advantage of this and have investment coming in at the same time then Pakistan can easily rapidly develop.


----------



## Mr304_AJ

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Pakistan population is primarily young males around their 20's I think the percentage is around 60%. If we can take full advantage of this and have investment coming in at the same time then Pakistan can easily rapidly develop.



@WaLeEdK2 *No-doubt........But its up-to govt and public,private partnership to make full use of this blessing else if, it is wasted. It will have its repercussions.Which we are seeing right now...Sadly..!!! *


----------



## Edevelop

*Sahiwal Coal Plant*






















*Phase 2 Quaid e Azam Solar Power Project in Bahawalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Signal Free Jail Road and Gulberg*

*



*
*



































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

WOW.........there are massive new infrastructure projects happening all over Pakistan now that have never ever happened before even during our allegedly "economic boom" times. We are Mashallah moving in the right direction.


----------



## Edevelop

*Bab e Peshawar Road Project*

*



*
*









Multan Metro Bus 













*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Sukhi Kinari Hydropower Project*

*



*


*New Bong Hydropower Project*

*



*


*Gulpur Hydropower Project*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*Hydropower Project in Mianwali*

*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Best Updates


----------



## Mr304_AJ

Its been long time since in 2013 IHC new building was Inaugurated by ex-Chief Justice Ch.Ifthikhar Ahmed in G-5/Islamabad.




*Old Islamabad Supreme court Building:*
*



*
Sorry to say but its the *ISLAMABAD High Court* IHC is currently housed in the judicial complex in Sector G-10/1, a building meant for the city district courts, and it look like a quite simple living villa.

*Proposed New IHC Building Design:*
*



*
*



*
*



..*

*Status: *Under construction*

Construction Date: *NOVEMBER 2013*
Completion Date: *DECEMBER 2016*


Area:*Five acres*.
Location:* Constitution Avenue adjacent to the Radio Pakistan building.*

Cost: *Rs.600 million 

Note:Latest updated Construction Pics in reply would be welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

LIST: List of ‪#‎CPEC‬'s 27 Special Economic Zones (‪#‎SEZs‬) to be developed by the Federal Government [‪#‎Pakistan‬]:

‪#‎BALOCHISTAN‬: 
1. Gwadar (3,000 acres)
2. Lasbela (1,290 acres)
3. Turbat (1,000 acres)
4. Dera Murad Jamali (50 acres)
5. Winder 
6. Khuzdar (50 acres)
7. Bolan (1,000 acres).

‪#‎SINDH‬:
8. Karachi (2,000 acres)
9. Karachi (300 acres)
10. Port Qasim (1,250 acres)

‪#‎KHYBERPAKHTUNKHWA‬: 
11. Mansehra (80 acres)
12. Nowshera (1,000 acres)
13. Hatter (424 acres)
14. Chitral (80 acres) 
15. Ghazi (90 acres)
16. Dera Ismail Khan (188 acres) 
17. Kohat/Karak Border
18. Bannu (400 acres)

‪#‎PUNJAB‬: 
19. Multan (80 acres)
20. Rahim Yar Khan (450 acres)
21. Bhalwal (400 acres)
22. DG Khan (3,815 acres)
23. Mianwali (600 acres)
24. Rawalpindi (200 acres) 
25. Pind Dadan Khan (1,000 acres)

‪#‎GILGITBALTISTAN‬:

26, Moqpondass (2,000 kanals)

‪#‎ISLAMABAD‬ CAPITAL TERRITORY:

27. Islamabad

NOTE: Provincial Governments are free to set up their own SEZs at places of their own choosing


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Khadim-e-Punjab Roads Programme (KPRP) District Gujranwala Length=73.800KM Project Completed Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Widening and Improvement of Tibba SultanPur to Luddan 32.25 Km*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Command And Control Center Ghalib Market Police Station Lahore *



















*Inaugurated state of the art newly renovated 35 bed emergency ward, with ventilator facility, at DHQ Narowal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif inaugurated Hospital at Bedian Road on the eve of Quaid-e-Azam Day. He also reviewed modern treatment facilities provided at the hospital and visited the whole building of the hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Orange Line MEtro Train Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................
*A walk to remember: The miracle revamp of Karachi's old customs house walkway*
KARACHI: A group of Karachiites recently took it upon themselves to preserve the important historical and cultural heritage building in the busy downtown of the metropolis with an aim to re claim public spaces.

The movement, named Eduljee Dinshaw Road project, aimed to restore the grandeur of the Karachi Port Trust and Imperial Customs House buildings and give a facelift to the area spanning over half a kilometre. The derelict street beside KPT building was also restored as part of the project.




The street before restoration.

The campaign is the result of a successful public-private partnership, intended to restore, beautify and reclaim public places.

Initiator of the project Tariq Huda is a collector at customs who later persuaded architect Shahid Abdulla and designer Danish Zuby to join his cause.




The walkway during the restoration and beautification work.

Project Director Syed Haider Raza said work on this project was initiated a year ago. “It took us around 5-6 months to design this restoration and beautification work,” he said. And just like that, over a hundred thousand square feet of area was restored.




View of the area after the completion of Eduljee Dinshaw Road project.

The brains behind the campaign say it’s the first step to highlight the economic and cultural importance of Karachi in the national context, a labour of love in a city which has otherwise fallen prey to a cycle of violence and neglect.

This project not only redid two masterpieces (buildings) but also enabled the residents of the area to spend their leisure time strolling in a street that was earlier impossible to cut across.




View of the area after the completion of Eduljee Dinshaw Road project.
But the success of the restoration and beatification has left them ecstatic; many share their amazement at the quality of the work, which they claim is of international standard.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Punjab Rural Roads Project*






*Asia's largest Children Hospital in Faislabad*

The OPD of world's second largest and Asia's first largest Children Hospital in Faislabad is now fully operational. The entire hospital will be inaugurated on June 30, 2016. 85% work of emergency ward has been completed by now. Work orders for buying advanced machinery and equipment are under progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

@Akheilos look few new Hospitals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................
*Newly constructed Kalam Road*






....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> @Akheilos look few new Hospitals


Lets hope they stay and "maintain" them THAT is another problem I notice...when they cant maintain they build more instead of fixing up the old one  

Khair there is never too many hospitals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Ravi Riverfront Render

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Lahore Ravi Riverfront Render


first 4 pics are not showing


----------



## Bilal.

Muhammad Omar said:


> Khadim-e-Punjab Roads Programme (KPRP) District Gujranwala Length=73.800KM Project Completed Pictures



Can you provide some details. What will be the total length of road network that will be updated under the program. This will have a huge social and economic impact.

Also what is the expected date of complitiin of the program and if possible district wise breakdown.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bilal. said:


> Can you provide some details. What will be the total length of road network that will be updated under the program. This will have a huge social and economic impact.



It'll be done in phases 

Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said that Khadim-e-Punjab Rural Roads Programme is of vital importance for promotion of rural economy and there is a need for collective efforts to make this historic programme successful. 

He said a target had been fixed to complete construction and rehabilitation work of all rural roads of the province until 2017-18 under this programme. He said the benefits of investment of billions of rupees in rural areas should reach rural people at any cost. 

He expressed these views while addressing a meeting in Civil Secretariat through a video link, here Friday. The meeting reviewed the progress of “Khadim-e-Punjab Rural Roads Programme” and it was decided that in the next phase of this programme, rural roads would be widened up to 16 feet. 

Addressing the meeting, the chief minister said the historic programme of construction and rehabilitation of rural roads would change the lifestyle of rural people. He directed that a comprehensive roadmap should be presented regarding widening of roads. He issued instructions for evolving a mechanism for checking overloading and said that an effective system regarding road management should be evolved for this purpose. 

Members Provincial Assembly said that rural people were very happy with Khadim-e-Punjab Rural Roads Programme and this programme had won the hearts of rural people. They said this programme would play an important role in changing the living style of rural people. Secretary Communication & Works gave a briefing regarding progress on Khadim-e-Punjab Rural Roads Programme. - 


Underway/ Under Construction roads 

*Widening / Improvement of Road from Ouderwal to Nila Road length 43.00 km District Chakwal (Revised)*
Cost: PKR 674.336 million | Status: Approved

*Rehabilitation/Widening of 10’-12’ Rural Road under “Khadim-e-Punjab Roads Programme (KPRP)”(Umbrella PC-I)*
Cost: PKR 6856.430 million | Status: Approved

*Khadim-e-Punjab Roads Program (KPRP) (Rehabilitation & Widening of (Rural) Roads in Punjab Highways Department, North Zone) (Umbrella PC-I).*
Cost: PKR 2233.342 million | Status: Approved

*Widening / Improvement of road from Hasilpur to Bahawalnagar km No. 0.00 to 80.00 length:80.00 km (2nd Revised)*
Cost: PKR 224.912 million | Status: Approved

*Widening / Improvement of road from Rajanpur to Haji Pur length=28.02 km, District Rajanpur. *
Cost: PKR 224.912 million | Status: Approved 
*
*
BAHAWALNAGAR/TOBA TEK 
SINGH/HAFIZABAD/CHINIOT
A total of Rs583.47 million will be spent on the construction of six rural areas roads under the Punjab Chief Minister Rural Roads Program which was inaugurated in the district here on Sunday. 
Bahawalnagar DCO Haider Iqbal inaugurated the programme held at Fordwah Bridge’s turn. On the occasion, the DCO said that Rs15 billion would be spent on the construction of 2,000 Km long roads across the province under the programme. He informed that construction of 6 roads would be completed in the current year with estimated cost of Rs560 million in Bahawalnagar. 
Giving details about the roads to be constructed in the district, he said that a 18-km-long carpeted road from Fordwah Canal Bridge to Bonga Machi via Rojhanwali, from Sikandar Bridge and Jhulan Arain will be completed with the estimated cost Rs112 million. 
Similarly Rs94.6million will be spent on the construction and widening of 15-km-long road from Donga Bonga to Hazoor Singh via Roda Singh. On the occasion, a large number of people including public representatives and government departments officers were also present on the occasion.
In Toba Tek Singh, the Punjab CM Rural Roads Programme was inaugurated here on Sunday. MPA Mian Rafiq and MPA Amjad Javed kicked off the programme in Chak 347/GB. The road will connect Chak 288/GB with Rajana and will be competed at a cost Rs75 million. On the occasion, SDO (Highways) Tahir Hussain briefed that the carpeted road would be 12-ft wide and 14 more roads would be built in different areas of district at a cost of Rs382 million. Assistant District Collector (ADC) Zeeshan Shabbir Rana, EDO Finance Rai Wajid Ali and DO Planning Muhammad Shahid were also present on the occasion.
In Chiniot, DCO Shaukat Khitchi along with MNA Qaisar A Sheikh and MPA Maulana Rehmatullah jointly inaugurated the construction work on Aminpur to Jani Shah Village on Sunday which will be completed under Punjab Rural Roads Program Phase I. 
Addressing to ceremony, the DCO said that the 19-km-road would be repaired, widened and carpeted with a cost of Rs100 million while another 14-km-long road leading from Kaloka to Barana would also be constructed under the program. 
The Punjab Highways department will complete both projects within five months. MNA Qaisar A Sheikh said that not only 500,000 people would be benefited from these roads but also people of the adjoining areas would get quick access to the city.
In Hafizabad, while inaugurating Khadim-e-Punjab Rural Roads Programme, Secretary Cooperatives Babar Hayat Tarar and former Federal Parliamentary Secretary Mian Afzal Hussain Tarar said that the Rural Roads Programme was aimed at providing better communication facilities to rural folk in the province.
They jointly laid foundation stone of 12-km-long Hafizabad-Nanoaana Road which would be started from Hafizabad-Sheikhupura Road from near Bhoon village at a cost of Rs79 million. They said that the road would be carpeted and would facilitate villagers to bring their food products to the nearest market beside education and health facilities at their doorstep. Beside, 16.70 km road from Rasulpur Tarar to Raja Tarar would also be carpeted during the current year at a cost of Rs117 million.
Prominent among those who attend the function included MPAs - Malik Fiaz Ahmad Awan and Asadullah Arrain, Assistant Commissioner Pindi Bhattian Saroosh Fatima and other government officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

So about 2000 km in total length and hopefully will be completed by 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bilal. said:


> So about 2000 km in total length and hopefully will be completed by 2018.



yes 2000 Km in rural areas of Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*

*




















Lahore Signal Free Corridor (Gulberg & Jail Road)















Adhi III gas, oil, LPG plant inaugurated*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Muzzaffrabad Naluchi Cable Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan Metro Bus*



















*Lahore Knowledge Park*






*Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi*

*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawalpindi-Islamabad Metro Bus Command and Control Centre*






*Expansion of Iqbal Park Lahore*














*Bab e Peshawar*






*Hassanabdal Mansehra Expressway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................

Metro command and control center, Sadar Rawalpindi













..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I-8 interchange Islamabad

Finishing underway


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Lahore Signal Free Corridor (Gulberg & Jail Road)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE | AIRPORT BUSINESS DISTRICT | U/C*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KOT LAKHPAT Lahore | Mixed-Use | 70 Acre | PRO*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA Multan - 9000 Acre Mixed-Use Development*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dream Gardens Multan - 200 Acre Residential Development*


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Kshatriya87 said:


> Why are all these developments only happening in Punjab or Sindh? Why nothing ever gets built in balochistan? Oh wait.. I get it now.



Baluchistan will get a lot of projects through the CPEC .


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Narowal*

*Construction of new Narowal District Complex building.*
















*Newly renovated 35 bed emergency ward at DHQ Narowal. *










*2 x 2.5 MW Hydel Power in Mianwali*


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

MashALLAH !!!!


----------



## Edevelop

*Lahore Ring Road*










*Lahore Airport*






*Lahore Gulberg *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ICON TOWER KARACHI CLIFTON : Under development (will become Pakistan's Tallest Building ). 70+Floors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BIN QASIM | Fauji Fertilizer Halal Abattoir | Slaughter House | U/C
World Class Halal Slaughter House and Meat Complex*

*FAUJI MEAT LIMITED*
WITH A VISION TO BE THE LEADING LOCAL & INTERNATIONAL HALAL MEAT PROCESSING COMPANY.


Fauji Meat Limited was incorporated in 2013 as a public limited company. It is a subsidiary of Fauji Fertilizer Bin Qasim Ltd. , the sole producer of Urea (Granular) and DAP fertilizer in Pakistan. FFBL & FML are part of Fauji Group, the largest conglomerate in Pakistan with interests in Fertilizer, Cement, Food, Power generation, Oil & Gas, LPG marketing and distribution, Employment and Security services. FML is setting up a state-of-the-art Halal abattoir and meat processing facility near Port Bin Qasim Karachi (Pakistan) with an estimated *project cost of 75 million USD.*

The facility is spread over 47 acres of land including the plant and 3 day animal holding area. Daily production capacity of the plant is 100 tons/day of Meat (85 tons of Beef & 15 tons of Mutton) in both Frozen & Chilled categories for worldwide export. The plant is designed to meet the objectives of processing high quality meat (Cattle, Buffalo, Sheep & Goat), Value added products, By-products. Pakistan’s only state-of-the-art Halal abattoir, which offers meat products in VACUUM packaging. FML will be the only meat processing company in the country which offers Rendered products including Bone/meat meal, Blood meal & Tallow conforming to International quality standards. Understanding the importance of quality in this business and following traditions of ‘Fauji Group’, FML acquired the services of International consultants for plant design & construction. Equipment has been procured from the top world class manufacturers; conforming to the highest standards of International quality. We are working with a mission to be a leading meat company committed to remain amongst the best companies by maintaining the spirit of excellence through sustained growth rate in all activities, competitive price, quality product and providing safe and conducive working environment for the employees.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Dolphin Police Squad Lahore*

Honda CB500X -
The official motorcycle of Dolphin Squad, Capital City Police, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

DOLMEN MALL KARACHI :















DO DARYA KARACHI :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar


----------



## Mr304_AJ

ghazi52 said:


> Peshawar



@ghazi52 Bab-e-Peshawar has Inauguration on 15 Jan 2016 I guess...It will indeed provide smooth passage to Hayatabad and Karkhano Market congested traffic route...Thanks to PDA and NLC. 

Waiting to see Peshawar mor get completed soon...

*Bahria Icon Tower:-*
*Project Attraction:* Pakistan’s Tallest Building (62 Story), *
Project Type:* Mixed-use, High-rise, Pakistan’s most technologically advanced building.
*Project Status:* Structure 70% completed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Expansion and Renovation of Quetta Airport










Expansion and Renovation of Faisalabad Airport










New Islamabad Airport: S.Azeem vists for inspection






*
*CAA to upgrade Rawalakot and Muzaffarabad Airports*

Expression of Interest (EoI) for Pre-qualification of Consultants

Planning, designing & supervision for expansion and upgradation of Rawalakot and Muzaffarabad airports, Azad Jammu & Kashmir, for ATR 72 and Lockheed C-130 Hercules and equivalent aircraft operations.

Government of Pakistan (Aviation Division) has planned for expansion and upgradation of Rawalakot and Muzaffarabad airports, Azad Jammu & Kashmir, for ATR 72 and Lockheed C-130 Hercules and equivalent aircraft operations. Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) desires to engage the services of reputable consultants/international firms under joint venture arrangements with local consultancy firms as lead consultants registered with Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC). Consultants would be responsible for detailed feasibility studies, geo technical and topographical studies/surveys. Environmental impact studies, master planning, detailed planning, designing and construction supervision of these projects as per international standards.

Following facilities are required at both airports:

a) Extension/strengthening of airside infrastructure/pavements.
b) Expansion of terminal building, car park, all allied facilities, airfield lighting (AFL) system etc.
c) Design/installation of navigational facilities at airports.
*

Malindo Air launching flights to Lahore
 
*
Budget airline Malindo Air has expanded its flight destination to Lahore, Pakistan, a location not covered by Malaysia Airlines or AirAsia X.

It said the flight will commence from March 3 this year.

"We are elated to extend our reach to Lahore and for being the only Malaysian-based airline to offer direct services between Kuala Lumpur and Lahore.

"The route will also signify one of our furthest route yet from Kuala Lumpur using our young fleet of Boeing 737-900ER aircraft," said Malindo Air chief executive officer Chandran Rama Muthy in a statement today.

He noted that Lahore, the capital of the Punjab province, is an important religious centre as it is home to "hundreds of temples, mosques, churches and shrines".

The flight will depart KLIA2 on Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays at 5.30pm and touch down at the Allama Iqbal International Airport, Lahore (LHE) at 8.15pm.

The return flight will depart from Lahore at 9.05pm and arrive in KLIA2 on the next morning at 5.50am. The flight time is 5 hours and 45 minutes.

Malindo Air now flies to at least 22 international destinations, less than three years after its maiden flight.

MAS only flies to Karachi, Pakistan while AirAsia X does not fly to the country.

The Lahore announcement today coincides with AirAsia X's announcement that it is now flying to Auckland, New Zealand with a stopover Gold Coast, Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multi Tasker of Pakistan Railway
*





*Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange*






*3D view of Proposed road link to NIIA Islamabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *




























Opposite Angle


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bypass Chowk


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Jhelum River | Karot Hydropower Project | 720 MW | U/C






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Thar Coal





A view of the site where a model park is being built in Thar.






A view of the coal fields in Thar where excacation work is underway.






A view of heavy machinery being used during the construction and axcavation process at the coal fields in Thar






A view of machinery being for contruction work at a mining pit in Thar.






Contruction workers and experts can be seen in this picture at the coal fields in Thar






A view of the coal fileds in Thar from an elevated position.






A view of a runway being built in Thar.






A view of the coal fileds in Thar from an elevated position

Thar's coal fields: mining for power - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Lone Ranger

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Bab-e-Peshawar Interchange*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3D view of Proposed road link to NIIA Islamabad.*



ye provincial project hy ya Federal???


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> ye provincial project hy ya Federal???



Bab e Peshawar wala KPK Gov ka hai NIIA (New Islamabad International Airport wala Federal)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

Muhammad Omar said:


> Bab e Peshawar wala KPK Gov ka hai NIIA (New Islamabad International Airport wala Federal)


thanks


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakorum Highway (KKH)*


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Nishat Appartments
Location: Islamabad, *









*Sohail Shopping Arcade Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BAHRIA TOWN Jamia Masjid*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*a month old Pics *

*















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Naya Nazimabad Karachi *

*Block A : Infrastructure Work




Block A : Infrastructure Work




Block A : Infrastructure Work







Block C : Infrastructure Work




Block C : Infrastructure Work















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Block B : Construction of Bungalows*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Block B : Construction of Bungalows































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Cricket Stadium - Construction of Pavilion Stairs











*
*








*
*








*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Proposed Corporate Office. Head Office: Master Tiles & Ceramic Industries Limited, G.T.Road, Gujranwala, Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Nawabshah *

*







































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Nawabshah *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hyderabad Residency 











Metro



*






*Office Tower Islamabad*





*KARACHI Dolmen City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Arkadians *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Van And Truck Assembly At Al-Haj FAW Motors Plant As The Chinese Automaker's Local Venture To Start Making Cars In Pakistan*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## ghazi52

.............................



.

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Greater Iqbal Park, Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*M-4 Faisalabad - Multan Motorway*






Lahore Orange Line Metro Train


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *M-4 Faisalabad - Multan Motorway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Orange Line Metro Train



are you sure it's Multan Motorway? cause Multan Motorway is a 4 lane Motorway this looks like M2 to me


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=583578931796802







Muhammad Omar said:


> are you sure it's Multan Motorway? cause Multan Motorway is a 4 lane Motorway this looks like M2 to me



I didn't know about that. But its ok. At least Its in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Lahore Orange Line Metro Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=583578931796802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know about that. But its ok. At least Its in Pakistan



Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Muhammad Omar said:


> are you sure it's Multan Motorway? cause Multan Motorway is a 4 lane Motorway this looks like M2 to me


it looks to be near interchange .


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Finally Metro to Start in Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg*


















*Peshawar Morr Interchange Islamabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Finally Metro to Start in Karachi *



Hard to believe Sind Government would do this. If anything it might be the Green Line Federal Government promised.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Punjab Rural Roads Project*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Hyderabad Motorway (M-9)*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## WaLeEdK2

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Finally Metro to Start in Karachi *


Thank goodness. Karachi was needs this BADLY. A train will do wonders. I remember a couple of years back visiting Karachi I got car sick just for being stuck in the car and plus the extreme heat outside.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Thank goodness. Karachi was needs this BADLY. A train will do wonders. I remember a couple of years back visiting Karachi I got car sick just for being stuck in the car and plus the extreme heat outside.



It'll be a Metro Bus (Green Line) Most Probably not Train


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*F-9 Fortune One Tower
Fortune One Tower*
Blue Area, Islamabad

Most secure, ultimate location, easy resale & promising investment returns currently available in the heart of Islamabad. 
- Exactly opposite McDonald's F-9 Park. 
- State of the art 01 bed luxury apartment on higher floor designed by internationally acclaimed and multiple award winning British architects.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dunya News Head Office Lahore*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New project - Pilot mall

Location: In front of Data Darbar Lahore *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Emporium Mall Lahore Johar Town *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE Ravi Riverfront Urban Development Project*


----------



## Mr304_AJ

New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA) Update:-

























INSHALLAH We are approaching towards NIIA Project end sooner then later.....keep your finger crossed..


----------



## ghazi52

NIIA........

First ground support equipment arrived for test flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Rawlakot Hospital, Azad Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

* Foundation stone laid for expansion and renovation of Bacha Khan International Air Port (BKIAP) - Peshawar*










*Expansion and renovation of Faisalabad Airport*






*Airbus A320 of TCS being painted for cargo operations.





*
*1,320 MW Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Plant*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Emporium Mall Johar Town Lahore *


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Maternity wards extension, JPMC
A maternity ward extension at existing maternity block of Jinnah Post Graduate Medical Complex (JPMC), Karachi. Project is funded by USAID, Pakistan and is in its finishing stage*






















*Zamzam Towers - Behind Frere Hall*






*Saima Kolachi Karachi
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KORANGI Extension of Indus Hospital 1500 Bed 
Ground Breaking 






























Project Site by google map
13-October-2015


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KORANGI Extension of Indus Hospital 
Construction Phases













Latest Site Picture 















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KORANGI Extension of Indus Hospital *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Orange Line Metro Train Lahore*

*













*
*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Volvo Introduced Buses in Pak through VPL*

VPL Limited, the authorized distributor of Volvo Buses in Pakistan has introduced Volvo B11R to set a new dimension to intercity bus travel. Volvo B11R comes with highly fuel efficient engine that cuts operating cost and Volvo′s quality standards combine functionality with passenger comfort and lifecycle productivity. *Daewoo Express, the country′s leading bus operator has already placed an order for ten Volvo B11R′s, with the first bus expected to arrive in the middle of March.*
*











DAEWOO PAKISTAN EXPRESS has already ordered 10 volvo B11R buses.

CEO Daewoo at launch ceremony.




*

*Quetta International Airport up-gradation/Renovation*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore*


----------



## Edevelop

*Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Lahore Orange Line Metro Train



Aha so the work on Depo is also started.... Smoothly Going...   Loved the Quality of HCS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ISLAMABAD: Modernization and upgradation of PTV Headquarters, Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nice.......................................................


----------



## Kambojaric

PTV desperately needs new cameras Lol. On a positive note I've been travelling around Lahore the past week and have been really impressed with the infrastructure works undertaken here, from the underpasses along the canal, to the metro buses to the new centre point/kalma chowk. Work on the orange line is also fully underway having been stuck in traffic in shalmi and lakshmi for ages, due to diversions. Even in sabzazar where my uncle lives, the project is going ahead at great speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*35 MW Coal Fired Power Plant.*

Contractor: Ikan
Client: Sitar Chemical Industries (Pvt.) Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Re-Carpetting M-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*New Islamabad Airport*
































*Expansion of Faisalabad Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> *35 MW Coal Fired Power Plant.*
> 
> Contractor: Ikan
> Client: Sitar Chemical Industries (Pvt.) Ltd.



Very Nice find sir g

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Expansion of Quetta Airport*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant *

*Great Progress:*
*85% RCC Work complete*
*87% Machinery ordered.*
*June 2017: 660 MW*
*April 2018: 660 MW*
*Seeing is believing.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project,*

To monitor the performance of Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project, Minister of state for Water & Power Mr. Abid Sher Ali had visited the project site and had detailed briefing. The Project is being constructed by Energy China Co.

70% construction work of dam has been completed.Design of d dam has been modifed 2 avoid any damage of earth quake. Two hydraulic gates out of 3 have been completed. The rest of work of hydraulic gates will b completed in 2 months

1st TBMs Machine would completed its work in September, 2016 Inshallah! 2nd machine which faced lot of incidents of rock bursting & got damage several time would complete its work in January, 2017

Cans have been fabricated in the steel lining of the project. Power House Complex: Excavation=100% concreting 92 %

13 Transformer have been imported&placed on the site.Excavation of vertical serge shaft&concreting has been completed.

It has been decided that monthly performance of the project would b reviewed&the challenges to the project would b addressed on war footing basis.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Muhammad Omar progress of Islamabad airport seems very slow.

Any specific reason ???


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue *




























Robinhood Pandey said:


> @Muhammad Omar progress of Islamabad airport seems very slow.
> 
> Any specific reason ???



They are working on Extension of the Airport after that they'll do the interior Plus the Connecting Roads works also started


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
*Three-fourths Neelum-Jhelum power plant work completed,*






ISLAMABAD: About 76% work at the Neelum-Jhelum power plant has been completed and its first unit would start supplying 242 megawatt (MW) electricity to the national grid by July 2017, Minister of State for Water and Power Abid Sher Ali said during a visit to the power plant on Thursday.

“By the end of December 2017, the remaining three units, each having the capacity to generate 242 MW, would start supplying electricity to the national grid.”

The Minister said that the project was delayed due to flawed planning of the previous governments. Completion of the project would help overcome power shortage in the country, he added.

Ali said that as per the promise made by PML-N during its election campaign, the power shortage would end by March 2018. He said that despite financial constraints, the present government continued to work on the Neelum-Jhelum project and has arranged finances for hastening completion.

Lt General (R) Muhammad Zubair, Chief Executive Officer of the project, said in a briefing that over Rs189 billion had been spent on the project to date.

“The project would be completed within the given time period,” he assured, adding that speedy work is in progress for laying transmission lines. “50% of the work to upgrade transmission lines had been completed across the country while work on the remaining transmission lines is in progress.”
.....


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## ghazi52

..............................
This is the transport improvement plan for Karachi.
There is no transit system for shahrah-e-faisal yet.






*
BRT-1* green line (already u/c) Surjani to Jama Cloth
Market (via North
Nazimabad/Nazimabad /
M.A.Jinnah Road)


*BRT-2 *red line ( Malir Cantt to Regal
Chowk (via University
Road) 

*BRT-3* yellow line( Dawood Chowrangi to
Numaish/Lucky Star (Via
Korangi Road)

*BRT-4* Orange Line (orangi town to board office) 

*BRT-5* purple line ( Baldi to SherShah) 

*BRT-6* Aqua line (HawksBay to Gulbai - via
Maripur Road) 


*MRT-1 *Blue line (New Sabzi Mandi to Tower (via Shahrah-e-Pakistan & M.A.Jinnah Rd)

*MRT-2 *Brown line ( Nagan to Singer
Chowrangi, Kornagi (via
Rashid Minhas /Shah
Faisal Colony) 


*KCR (Extension)* elevation & subways.

hope this will happen..........


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> ..............................
> This is the transport improvement plan for Karachi.
> There is no transit system for shahrah-e-faisal yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BRT-1* green line (already u/c) Surjani to Jama Cloth
> Market (via North
> Nazimabad/Nazimabad /
> M.A.Jinnah Road)
> 
> 
> *BRT-2 *red line ( Malir Cantt to Regal
> Chowk (via University
> Road)
> 
> *BRT-3* yellow line( Dawood Chowrangi to
> Numaish/Lucky Star (Via
> Korangi Road)
> 
> *BRT-4* Orange Line (orangi town to board office)
> 
> *BRT-5* purple line ( Baldi to SherShah)
> 
> *BRT-6* Aqua line (HawksBay to Gulbai - via
> Maripur Road)
> 
> 
> *MRT-1 *Blue line (New Sabzi Mandi to Tower (via Shahrah-e-Pakistan & M.A.Jinnah Rd)
> 
> *MRT-2 *Brown line ( Nagan to Singer
> Chowrangi, Kornagi (via
> Rashid Minhas /Shah
> Faisal Colony)
> 
> 
> *KCR (Extension)* elevation & subways.
> 
> hope this will happen..........



Green line about to happen   By Federal Gov  










*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *
*Multan chungi (Package II)
*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue *


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


>


Wooo nice
lekin apna thobra lgane ki pta ni kia buri aadat hai hamare siasat dannon ko


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DesertFox97 said:


> Wooo nice
> lekin apna thobra lgane ki pta ni kia buri aadat hai hamare siasat dannon ko



Ahsas e Khushi


----------



## RAMPAGE

Robinhood Pandey said:


> @Muhammad Omar progress of Islamabad airport seems very slow.
> 
> Any specific reason ???


Why do you ask?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi *


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Upcoming in Karachi GULSHAN-E-MAYMAR Fazaia housing scheme Apartments*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Newly Built Bkhtawar Amin Medical and Dental College Multan*














*The Punjab 2nd Largest Women University Underconstruction Mati tal Road Multan
Admin Block...*






*The new under construction Judicial Complex Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Magnum Mall and Apartments Hyderabad*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*HYDERABAD | Dawood Center | +15 fl | U/C*
Newly Launch project in Hyderabad.
On main Autobhan road, Hyderabad.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*HYDERABAD Abdullah Sports Towers














*


----------



## insight-out

Muhammad Omar said:


> *HYDERABAD | Dawood Center | +15 fl | U/C*
> Newly Launch project in Hyderabad.
> On main Autobhan road, Hyderabad.



There is an Autobhan road in Hyderabad? That's a strange name, given that it is Germany's highway system. Anyone know how it came to be called that. And why didn't they get the spelling right?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RAMPAGE said:


> Why do you ask?



Kyuki mujhe fikar hai apki, Mama ji


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Crescent Bay by Emaar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lucky One Mall Karachi December 2015*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

__________________

*Bahria Icon Karachi *


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Malik Riaz Announced Construction of 101 Storey Building in Islamabad*

Karachi/Islamabad (Friday, January 22, 2016) – Chief chairman of Bahria Town Pakistan Mr. Malik Riaz Hussain has announced that his company will developed Pakistan tallest building in Islamabad. This announcement has been made on the eve of Inauguration of Currently Country’s tallest tower, The Bahria Town Icon Karachi.

This Icon Tower is 62 storey building. While it is consist of three towers. One tower has 62 storeys for offices. Other is 42 storey building for residential apartments and third is 11 storey building for commercial mall.

Icon Tower is located in the prime location of Clifton Karachi on Shahrah e Firdousi Road. Bilawal House and 70 Clifton of Bhutto and Zardari Family is also located in this area. Beautiful view of Arabian Sea make this location worth seeing.

Grand Fireworks (Aatish Baazi) is being organized at Bahria Town Icon tomorrow at the site.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
It's design will be a copy of *Eiffel Tower...*Dont understand Malik obsession of building monuments in his Bahria Towns all over country and Now he want to build 101 Story Building & design will be based on Eiffel TOwer,i dont know he is going to build it or not or he is just lying like he did in past by saying that i will build world biggest tower in Karachi surpassing burj Khalifa ( i think there was a land prob but still he must have known that there is a controversy on that piece of land) ...

anyway here is a link of video DunyaNews.tv


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
2 Coal-fired Power Plants .. 1320 MW ................SAHIWAL 




























....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....
Multan Metro

























Boson Road Near Chungi no 6..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Greater Iqbal Park Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Greater Iqbal Park Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction of Metro Bus System Multan Package-5 Vehari Road to Khumaharan Chowk updated Pictures*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Multan road (Package II)*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Johar Town Emporium Mall Lahore*













Hyperstar 









Exterior facade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*





Underground parking



*
*Interior 




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................





*Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (E35)*
Package III near KM 9 - Havelian






View from GT Road






Railway and KKH Crossing Area

























...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................
Mass Transit System *(Orange Line)..*.LAHORE 


























.......


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2 x 2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Project (FHHP 3/4) at Chashma *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Signal Free Corridor Jail Road and Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*3D Rendering of Greater Iqbal Park Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................
*Lowari Tunnel Project *.
Working on steel bridge to connect with lower tunnel.

































_

......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mansoor-Ur-Rehman

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Signal Free Corridor Jail Road and Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore*


What is the completion date on this??


----------



## ghazi52

.............................





...

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Apron & Taxiway upgrade in progress at Faisalabad on fast pace*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Air Blue inducts first A-321*

Aircraft model : Airbus A 321-211
Company : Airblue 
Engine : CFM 56
MSN no. : 6016
Previous registration : VQ-BRS
First flight : Feb 2014
Age : 1.4 years
New registration : AP-BMN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ex KLM A-330 in Amsterdam to join Shaheen Air fleet soon. *

First delivery expected by the end of this month. Remaining three will arrive in March, April and June.

Likely to be used for flights to Manchester

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*3D Render of Greater Iqbal Park Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Police ops room in DIG Ops office Lahore . Shifting paradigm from drill to skill . We are moving towards technology driven policing .
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Knowledge Park *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*

*Scheme mor, Multan road (Package II)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*
*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Apron & Taxiway upgrade in progress at Faisalabad on fast pace*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*LAHORE Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

@Muhammad Omar man how do you get these pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Inauguration of Drug testing lab. first of it's kind in the country in Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dolphin police Force coming soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Albayrak A-Taxi Lahore *






















*Emporium Mall Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Oyster Court Lahore *











*Green Line Metro Bus in Karachi   By Federal Gov*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rapid work in progress at Bahria Town*
Project Site Progress; Plantation at Jinnah Avenue










Project Site Progress; Greenvalley Premium Hypermarket











Project Site Progress; Heritage Club


















DesertFox97 said:


> @Muhammad Omar man how do you get these pics?



Q sir g Kheriat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Project Site Progress; Bahria Heights















Project Site Progress; Flyover





Project Site Progress; Apartments










*Bahria Town Karachi a View From Plane *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


> Q sir g Kheriat


Kheriat hii kheriat bs wese hii pucha phr bhi kahan se laate ho sir j ye pics  btw Isloo ka airport operational kab hogaa?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DesertFox97 said:


> Kheriat hii kheriat bs wese hii pucha phr bhi kahan se laate ho sir j ye pics  btw Isloo ka airport operational kab hogaa?



Jb Complete hoga   

Well Political Point scoring honi hai ispe is liye 2017 me hi hoga like many other Projects that are under construction.... Vote b to lene hain  

*Pearl Continental in Faisalabad  *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


> Well Political Point scoring honi hai ispe is liye 2017 me hi hoga like many other Projects that are under construction.... Vote b to lene hain


Le ab ye bhi 2017-18 mein hii complete hoga  bari cheezein hain ye dono bhai btw you didn't answered my question 



Muhammad Omar said:


> *Pearl Continental in Faisalabad  *


wah PHAISLABAD bhi modern ho rha hai


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DesertFox97 said:


> Le ab ye bhi 2017-18 mein hii complete hoga  bari cheezein hain ye dono bhai btw you didn't answered my question
> 
> 
> wah PHAISLABAD bhi modern ho rha hai



Mera source Internet hai pic wahan se hi aati hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


> Mera source Internet hai pic wahan se hi aati hain


Chlo ye bhi maan lia


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Icon Karachi*














*UBL Tower Karachi*








*Dolmen City Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dolmen Mall  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Mall Of Islamabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................


















..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................
Lowari Tunnel - Project Layout














Salient Features







Modified Tunnel Profile







Work Program






Chakdara-Chitral Section (N-45)





.............


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*

*Official renders*
*





















Underground Stations









Yard and depots



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Greater Iqbal Park Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lowari Tunnel *


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bulleh Shah Packaging Limited Biomass Power Plant.*

The Embassy's Deputy Head of Mission, Mr Jakob Rogild Jakobsen, visited Kasur for the inaugural of Bulleh Shah Packaging Limited Biomass Power Plant.
It is the first plant for green-energy biomass power generation in Pakistan on this mega scale and has been designed completely by Danish companies and some of the equipment has also been imported from Denmark.
Lars Bølling Gardar, Chief Project Manager for Energy, from consulting group Cowi Denmark, is a consultant for this biomass power plant project and provided the consultancy for choosing and shortlisting of suppliers. ‘B&W VOLUND’ from Denmark, a leading and highly professional manufacturer of biomass boilers and expert in the field of waste-to-energy, designed the boiler and the concept for the plant as well as provided advisory assistance and equipment for this plant including the grate.
Per Donskov Rams, Project Manager for New Energy Plants and Simon Juhl Christensen from B&W Volund explained that the design, production, assembly and implementation for this plant were closely monitored by B&W Vølund in Denmark.
The Bulleh Shah factory is spread on 125 acres of land and the company is expecting an expansion on another 70 acres of land in next few years.
The Biomass plant is designed to provide power to the existing paper and packaging Bulleh Shah Factory, and will be generating the steam to produce the power up to 41MW, while the factory is currently operating on 32 MW on its full capacity.
The company is planning to add another boiler around 2020. To run this plant, the ‘Packages Limited’ has identified 52 collection points in Pakistan for collecting corn, cotton, wheat straws and rice husk, which is used as a raw material in this biomass plant.
The Embassy of Denmark is very proud of this successful implementation and inaugural of this mega project in Pakistan assisted by Danish companies and hopes to get more of green-energy projects, including biomass, biogas, wind and solar, up and running in the future to help Pakistan overcome the energy crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Bulleh Shah Packaging Limited Biomass Power Plant.*
> 
> The Embassy's Deputy Head of Mission, Mr Jakob Rogild Jakobsen, visited Kasur for the inaugural of Bulleh Shah Packaging Limited Biomass Power Plant.
> It is the first plant for green-energy biomass power generation in Pakistan on this mega scale and has been designed completely by Danish companies and some of the equipment has also been imported from Denmark.
> Lars Bølling Gardar, Chief Project Manager for Energy, from consulting group Cowi Denmark, is a consultant for this biomass power plant project and provided the consultancy for choosing and shortlisting of suppliers. ‘B&W VOLUND’ from Denmark, a leading and highly professional manufacturer of biomass boilers and expert in the field of waste-to-energy, designed the boiler and the concept for the plant as well as provided advisory assistance and equipment for this plant including the grate.
> Per Donskov Rams, Project Manager for New Energy Plants and Simon Juhl Christensen from B&W Volund explained that the design, production, assembly and implementation for this plant were closely monitored by B&W Vølund in Denmark.
> The Bulleh Shah factory is spread on 125 acres of land and the company is expecting an expansion on another 70 acres of land in next few years.
> The Biomass plant is designed to provide power to the existing paper and packaging Bulleh Shah Factory, and will be generating the steam to produce the power up to 41MW, while the factory is currently operating on 32 MW on its full capacity.
> The company is planning to add another boiler around 2020. To run this plant, the ‘Packages Limited’ has identified 52 collection points in Pakistan for collecting corn, cotton, wheat straws and rice husk, which is used as a raw material in this biomass plant.
> The Embassy of Denmark is very proud of this successful implementation and inaugural of this mega project in Pakistan assisted by Danish companies and hopes to get more of green-energy projects, including biomass, biogas, wind and solar, up and running in the future to help Pakistan overcome the energy crisis.


kia ham isko gober bijli bole ge?? nuckear ke bad gobar power  only a joke


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ali_raza said:


> kia ham isko gober bijli bole ge?? nuckear ke bad gobar power  only a joke



A lame joke -_- -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Undergoing Work on Karachi Hyderabad Motorway M-9*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Walton Package Mall Lahore *

*






































*


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Nishat Emporium Mall Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*THE GRAND ATRIUM SHOPPING MALL - FAISALABAD'S PREMIER MALL*

TO OPEN IN 2017. CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION AT WEST CANAL ROAD.































*FIEDMC signs MoU with APTMA to shift textile units to M3 Industrial Estate *






Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) has signed a landmark Memorandum of Undertaking (MoU) with All Pakistan Textile Processing Mills Association (APTPMA) to shift the textile processing units to a well planned and state-of-the-art M-3 Industrial Estate.

Mian Muhammad Idrees, Chairman FIEDMC, while addressing a dinner hosted in his honour by Engineer Ehtsham Javed, former member of executive Committee of the Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI) said that the scattered textile units in the urban areas of Faisalabad will shift to M2 Industrial Estate.

The Punjab government has accorded status of special economic zone to the M-3 Industrial Estate while formal sanction from the central government is also in the pipeline.

After declaring it special economic zone, the industrial units would be able to import duty free machinery for installation in this mega industrial estate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Faisalabad LYALLPUR GALLERIA*
*





INTERIOR DESIGN





























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Crescent Bay Emaar Karachi *

*














*
*























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Icon Karachi *










*One Constitution Islamabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CDA signs MoU with PTC for planting 1 million trees in Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


> *CDA signs MoU with PTC for planting 1 million trees in Islamabad*


Awesome news


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Muhammad Omar said:


> *CDA signs MoU with PTC for planting 1 million trees in Islamabad*


Karachi needs this.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Karachi needs this.



Karachi needs Everything...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Muhammad Omar said:


> Karachi needs Everything...


True

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Metro in Multan *




















__________________


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Progress of

Karachi port - deep water container terminal*
*currently 4 cranes have been installed *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *










*Karachi Green Line Metro Bus *














*Islamabad International Airport *

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
*Bacha Khan International Airport* (BKIA)

Renovation and expansion design proposal 














.


----------



## ghazi52

.......*Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg ...*












.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


In Lodhran*














*Plant installation in progress at Hasilpur*






*Saaf Pani Tanzeem (SPT), Village 372 WB, Duniyapur, inaugurating the SPT office.*






*Trial bore at LKP-2 Sur Singh (Pattoki) in progress*






*Trial bore in progress at LKP-05 Chak Chala, Tehsil Pattoki*


----------



## ghazi52

....................
Karachi Public Transport vision






..


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Expansion and Renovation/Upgrade Of Faisalabad Airport . *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Green Line Metro Bus*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Green Line Metro Bus








*
*











*

*Board office Interchange






*

*Blue line will be underground & Green line will be elevated at Gurumandir



*
*



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Canal Road Faisalabad *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*



*
*



*

*CHINA CHOWK CONSTRUCTION FAISALABAD 














*

*LYALLPUR UNDERPASS














*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*



*
*



*

*CHINA CHOWK CONSTRUCTION FAISALABAD 














*

*LYALLPUR UNDERPASS














*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ASPHALT LAYERING
Faisalabad *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Kidney & Liver Transplant Institute & Research Center Lahore*
















*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Up-gradation and Expansion of Quetta Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Up-gradation and Expansion of Faisalabad Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Construction New Islamabad International Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Render of Bacha Khan Airport Peshawar *

*



*



*Deep Water Container Terminal - Karachi*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Highway Expansion Project *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CDA allows private housing schemes to build underpasses*

Islamabad: The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has allowed housing societies located along the Islamabad Expressway to build underpasses near their entrances, a news source stated.

Reportedly, these underpasses will be part of the signal-free corridor from Zero Point to Rawat. Yet, permission for their construction is limited to Phase III of the corridor, which extends from Koral Chowk to Rawat.

A senior CDA official said the development of underpasses will be mutually beneficial as the housing societies will get better access from the expressway, while the CDA will save extra expenses.

According to CDA Spokesperson Ramzan Sajid, the permission to build underpasses was given after all legal matters were duly considered and housing societies must get their designs approved by the CDA’s engineering wing.

He added that the CDA would retain control over underpasses because the land to be allocated for these belongs to the authority. He also claimed that the housing societies are voluntarily contributing to the signal-free corridor, because of which this is a ‘positive aspect’.

However, the CDA’s ordinance contains no provision for this development.

*Street crime: Dolphin Force (almost) ready to serve *

Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif will preside over the passing out of the first batch of the Dolphin Force by the end of March, officials in the Chief Minister’s Office (CMO) told The Express Tribune.

Dolphin Force, a new force within police, is an initiative of the provincial government. It has been modelled on the lines of the Turkish Dolphin Force. The force will be tasked with maintaining law and order, patrolling and curbing street crime in the city.

“The training of the first batch is almost complete. It is ready to serve. The force will help curb street crime and make the provincial metropolis safer,” a CMO official told The Express Tribune. Turkish experts have trained some 25 master trainers who were sent to Turkey to be trained. The trainers then trained around 700 police officials of the first batch with the assistance of the Turks.

The force will be equipped with tailored heavy bikes and sophisticated weaponry. “Officials will be posted with regard to crime and crowd concentrations. The Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) has been working to geo-tag provincial crime data which will be used to deploy the officials. Their movement will be tracked by GPS.The officials will use bikes to patrol areas. [This will enable them to pursue suspects across the city’s narrow lanes with greater efficiency and effectiveness,” another CMO official told The Express Tribune.

The force will consist of 1,800 constables, 60 ASIs, 15 SIs, four DSPs and an SP who will work in three shifts with 300 motorcycles. Other equipment being raised includes 10 minibuses for field support, 600 helmets, 600 body cameras, 200 GPS locators and 300 wireless radios. Force officials will be attired in a special uniform to distinguish them from regular police.

The force will operate under the administrative control of the operations DIG. Confirming the near completion of the first batch’s training, Operations DIG Haider Ashraf said its officials would be allotted 138 beats. He said policemen from regular police had been selected and trained for the first batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction of Ravi bridge extension



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Kidney & Liver Transplant Institute & Research Center Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Knowledge Park Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Farooq E Azam Masjid , Boat basin Karachi*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan visited the area of ‪Empress Market‬ saddar and its suburbs, inspected the progress of ongoing work aimed at revival of the area to its past glory.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria town Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Grand Jamia Masjid bahria Town Karachi 







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*








*
*









COURTYARD 









ISLAMIC UNIVERSITY - part of mosque structure 





MINARET - 



*
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

KPK assembly, the first in Asia to be Digitalised Use of Papers & stationary eliminated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Grand at Buch Villas Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................
*Quetta International Airport *































_
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................
*A beautifully captured video with nice ariel view | M-4 Multan - Khanewal Section*





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Orange Line Metro Tr**ain Lahore 













*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore*
*L'Eiffel Bistro & Café
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*U/C Apartments Near Lahore Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr304_AJ




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*YUTONG Bus Launch Event and Handing Over of Buses to Operators*
*
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Malindo Air Inaugural Flight to Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dr Ayesha Ghaus Pasha presides over Public Private Partnership Steering Committee*

Lahore: Provincial Minister for Finance Dr. Ayesha Ghaus Pasha presided over 23rdmeeting of Public Private Partnership Steering Committee at Civil Secretariat to give approval to *the project of dual road from Sheikhupura to Gujranwala, Faisalabad to Chiniot and review the bids received for GT Road Expressway from Shahdara to Kala Shah Kaku.*[/B]

Communication & Works Department gave a briefing about the project and Chief Project Public Private Partnership Hafiz Muhammad Idress and other members replied to the objections.

Dr. Ayesha Ghaus Pasha under the condition regarding revenue and concession given by Finance Department gave approval to the project of dual roads with the consensus of PPP steering c*ommittee. She said that the flow of traffic will be reduced due to construction of 43 kilometer long dual road from Sheikhupura to Gujranwala and 21 kilometer long dual road from Faisalabad to Chiniot*. She said that the condition of existing dilapidated roads will also improve.

The Provincial Minister said that inter-district business activities will also enhance due to improvement of roads which will leave positive impacts on the development of the province. *Dr. Ayesha Ghaus Pasha directed Finance Department to give their viewpoint on the bids submitted by PPP steering committee at the earliest so that a final decision could be taken regarding GT Road Expressway Project.*

Secretary Public Private Partnership Steering Committee Agha Waqar Javed, Secretary Communication & Works Mushtaq Ahmed, Secretary Law Punjab Abul Hassan Najmi as well as concerned officers of Finance, LDA and Planning & Development Departments attended the meeting.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*M4-Extension Khanewal-Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Dualization of Faisalabad-Chiniot Road*

*Project Features:*

21 Km

Right of way: 38.6 m (126.6ft)
Proposed design: 2-lanes Dual Carriageway
Rehabilitation of existing bridges: 04
Toll plazas: 01
New bridges : 04
New culverts: 35
Average traffic count: 10,753
*Location* :

Districts Faisalabad & Chiniot
Implementation Agency:

Communication & Works Department
*Current Status:*

EOI will be floated by end of March 2016

*Dualization of Sheikhupura-Gujranwala Road*

*Project Features*:

43 Km

Right of way: 126’ rural areas and 124’ in urban areas
Proposed design: 2-lanes Dual Carraigeway
Rehabilitation of existing bridges: 08
Toll plazas: 02
New bridges : 08
New culverts: 73
Average traffic count: 15,755 VPD
*Location* :

Districts Sheikhupura and Gujranwala
*Implementation Agency*:

Communication & Works Department
*Current Status:*

EOI will be floated by end of March 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Green Line Metro Bus By Federal Gov *










*Golimar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train Samanabad Mor*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Signal Free Corridor Jail road & Main Boulevard Gulberg Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*GUJRANWALA Aziz Chowk Interchange*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Peshawar Morr Interchange *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Islamabad Peshawar Morr Interchange *



















[URL='http://s1011.photobucket.com/user/faisalmoin/media/DSCN0041_zpsijvocln7.jpg.html']

[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


















*Hybrid taxi in Islamabad. *





*Islamabad to have Safari Park, a Ferris Wheel*

The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has decided to establish a Safari Park in Fatima Jinnah (F-9) Park over an area of 100 acres.

The civic authority also resolved to uplift roads, enhance infrastructure and provide basic amenities in all the main markets, locally referred as Markaz, of the capital.

CDA Chairman Maroof Afzal was briefed about the up-gradation of F-9 Park, an establishment that occupies the whole sector F-9. The ferries wheel to be named ‘See Islamabad’ will be installed in the park as well. The children park, walking and jogging tracks, cycling track, skating track, cricket ground and other amusement facilities in F-9 Park will also be upgraded.

The chairman directed the environmental wing to complete the codal formalities as soon as possible so that work on the project could be initiated. The gathering was briefed that up-gradation of major as well as small parks located in the sectors is underway. The provision of missing facilities and the maintenance of existing ones is CDA’s top most priority.

CDA tasks its Machinery Pool Organization (MPO) to mobilize the machinery so that work to uplift the infrastructure in different centers could be started by next week.

The meeting also decided that International Standards will be followed during the uplift. The missing street lights will be installed, foot paths will be upgraded, sewerage system would be improved and existing connecting roads will be upgraded. Also people visiting these markets will be provided an easy and friendly access. The revamping process will be started from G-11 and F-11 Markaz and gradually will expand throughout the city. MPO directorate has been directed to ensure initiation of development work by next week. Under the project, the meeting was told, the capital will also be beautified. The sewerage system will improve immensely and the street lights will be amended.

Afzal said that uplift work in the centers will not only enhance the economic activity in the city but will also help address longstanding issues of the traders.

“The aim of the Islamabad Rehabilitation and up-gradation plan is to improve the face of Islamabad and uplift the city in line with international standards, those areas where rehabilitation work has been completed remarkable change can be witnessed,” he said.

The Chairman directed the concerned formations to ensure initiation of work on uplift of centers without any delay so that development and rehabilitation on all segments could be completed simultaneously.










ISLAMABAD: The federal government has decided to run a monorail from Zero Point to Rawat to facilitate the citizens.

Sources said that besides improving road and highways infrastructure, the government has decided to run the train to ease traffic pressure on roads. According to the sources, the PC-1 of the project has been prepared and a route has been surveyed. A terminal would be set up near *Zero point* while sub-stations would be set up at *Faizabad, Dhok Kala Khan, Khana East, Koral, Media Town, I8 and Naval Enclave*.

The source said that six interchanges would also be set up at the Islamabad Expressway. The bogeys of the monorail will be imported from China and Pakistan Railways will assist in laying the railways tracks. The sources further said that the work on the project is likely to be started from 2017 and to be completed before the end of 2018. The monorail would be equipped with all the modern facilities, the sources added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MURREE Road Bahria Golf City Islamabad*














*DHA PHASE 2 Platinum Square Islamabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

GovernorSindh‬ Dr Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan during city round also visited Clifton Sewerage Pumping Station and assured its completion by next month.





GovernorSindh‬ Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan during his city visit inspected the renovation work of Bagh Ibn e Qasim.





Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan inspecting renovation work of ‪‎Beach View Park‬ during his city visit.





Sea View Road






*Oyster Rock Recreational Development*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Jamia Masjid Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Trafalgar Square from Bahria Town Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Golf City Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The launch of the new 4 star boutique hotel Peshawar

‎Shelton Rezidor




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The Grand-Buch Villas Multan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............
Summarizes the hydro power potential available at river Indus. It must be one of the best videos i have ever seen on this subject. 






....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Govt of ‪China‬ has donated 25 vehicles to the ‪‎Gilgit Baltistan‬ Police. The vehicles have reached the Police Headquarters in Gilgit.



















Source: Chinese businesses prefer to invest in Pakistan: envoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...........
Charsadda sports complex build on the terms of international standard. 





























........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan have so huge and quality road (apparantly from pics) but junk cars.









US







All I see in Pakistan is honda, toyota and suzuki. And the worst looking cars of honda and toyota like civic and corolla.


----------



## Viper0011.

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan have so huge and quality road (apparantly from pics) but junk cars.
> 
> All I see in Pakistan is honda, toyota and suzuki. And the worst looking cars of honda and toyota like civic and corolla.



You can't compare a country with a per capita income of like $ 1800 to a country with a per capita income of around $ 50,000. But give Pakistan about 3-5 more years, the per capita income is about to go up and hit around $ 7500 - 10,000.00 in the next 5-8 years. But you'll start to see a change in about the next three years, as the 40% of the Ghost economy becomes a part of the tax system and real incomes can be evaluated, and millions of more higher paying jobs are created to support the CPEC.

Also, on junk cars, I agree. But its about to change dramatically also. I call it Baptism by Business Competition. German auto makers like Volvo, VW and BMW all want to setup manufacturing plants in Pakistan. They've openly stated that they feel sorry for the Pakistanis paying so much and driving shitty cars. And that they plan on bringing the 21st century with regards to auto-manufacturing to Pakistan (meaning much higher quality than the Japanese junk). As a result, now even Japanese companies will be producing newer and higher tech models very soon, otherwise, the Germans will leave them behind eating dust. German proposed models are nice and sexy and much higher tech than the Japenese crap currently on the streets of Pakistan.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Saudi Arabia pledges $122m in grants and loan*

ISLAMABAD: Saudi Arabia announced on Thursday that it will provide $122 million in financial assistance to Pakistan for development projects in various fields.

*The financing would comprise five grants of $67 million and a $55 million loan.*

The agreements for the grants and loan were signed here on Thursday by the vice-chairman and managing director of the Saudi Fund for Development (SFD), Eng Yousaf Ibrahim Al-Bassam, and Secretary of the Economic Affairs Division Tariq Bajwa. Finance Minister Ishaq Dar was also present at the signing ceremony.

The five grants will be used for the construction of a Home Economics and Management Sciences College in Islamabad and houses and government buildings in Balochistan.

Grants to be used for construction of college in Islamabad and govt buildings in Balochistan
*The loan of $55m will be used for construction of two tunnels at Chella Bandi-Patika Road near Muzaffarabad in Azad Kashmir.*

Speaking on the occasion, Mr Dar praised Saudi assistance for social sector development, including energy generation projects such as the Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project.

He said that $20m would be used for the Islamabad General Hospital, $6m for the Home Economic and Management College, Islama*bad, $25m for building houses in Balochistan’s earthquake-affected areas of Awaran and $1m for restoration of livelihood in the province.

Mr Al-Bassam said that Saudi Arabia had also joined hands with UN agencies to mitigate the effects of natural disasters such as floods and earthquakes in some areas of Pakistan. He said that the initiative was also aimed at helping internally displaced people.

Challa Bandi-Patikka Road


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Planned Interchanges on Lahore - Abdul Hakeem section of PKM/KLM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
M2- PKM/KLM interchange near Ravi tool palaza Lahore






Jarawala Road Interchange near Sharaqpur




Nankana Sahib Interchange




Jaranawala Interchange




Samundri Interchange




Rajana Interchange




Pir Mahal Interchange




PKM/KLM - M4 Interchange near Darkhana/Abdul Hakeem




*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*GovernorSindh‬ Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan inspected the progress on ‪M9‬ Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway.
DG FWO briefed GovernorSindh about the progress on M9 Motorway and ‪LyariExpressWay‬.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Platinum Square Islamabad*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Newly opened Cine Star cinema at Xinhua mall Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Edevelop

2 more Boarding Jet Bridges get installed at Multan Airport











New Islamabad Airport


----------



## Edevelop

Multan Metro Bus














Karachi Metro Bus






New Volvo Bus











New Hino Buses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Greater Iqbal Park Project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Lahore Orange Line Metro Train

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Initial Gwadar Free Zone






`1,320 MW Port Qasim Coal Power Project






1,320 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah RLNG Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

1,320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Aziz Chowk Interchange, Gujranwala






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dolmen City, Karachi


----------



## Edevelop

Main Boulevard Gulberg, Lahore






Dolphin Police, Lahore


----------



## Lone Ranger

3D animated pictures of Greater Iqbal Park after construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New luxury VIP bus service from Lahore Islamabad, Islamabad Lahore. *

*













*

*Food offered in this new qconnect bus service 





There terminal at fortress 





Credits: Aisha Yaqub




*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Also has a Washroom and a Kitchen.... 21 Seater..... Fare Cost 3300 PKR*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Continue .....






















Finally the stations framework started
Bosan Road


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Islamabad International Airport.....*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Peshawar Morr Interchange Islamabad (Pics are few days old it's open for traffic now)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Governor Sindh‬ Dr. Ishrat ul Ebad Khan visited different areas of Karachi, reviewed on going work on on Lyari Expressway, Officials of ‪‎FWO‬ briefed Governor Sindh on pace of project's work.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Orange Train Metro*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*New Render Of Golra Chock Islamabad Near Sector G-13....*





*Karachi Green Line Metro*







*visit of Governor sindh*

During city visit GovernorSindh Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan inspected ongoing work of GreenLine project, which is part of mass transit for Karachi(BRTS). He asked the engineers present at Nazimabad no.1 to ensure quality of work and follow the time line as this was a very pivotal development initiative for the people of Karachi.


*pic 1:* governor & project team
*pic 2:* golimar
*pic 3:* lasbela bridge


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hazara Motorway *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahawalpur Solar Power Plant 
German Ambassador's Visit*

















*FAW XPV added to A-taxi fleet Lahore*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Public transport: 200 new bus stop shelters to be built*

LAHORE: The government will build over 200 new bus stop shelters on all major roads in the city. These bus stops will be built under the Khoobsurat Lahore Framework.

Commissioner Abdullah Khan Sumbal chaired a meeting on Wednesday to finalise the design of the new bus stands. During the meeting, bus stop designs were approved for Jail Road, Ferozpur Road, Canal Road, Gulberg’s Main Boulevard, Punjab University, MM Alam Road, Guru Mangat Road, Mehmood Kasuri Road, Ghari Shahu and Shadbagh. Sumbal said the Lahore Transport Company (LTC) would identify locations of new bus stop shelters according to its requirements. “The Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA), the LTC and shelter designers will sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) over the project,” he said.

The meeting was attended by PHA Director General Mian Shakeel Ahmad, LTC CEO Khawaja Haider Latif, the Lahore Biennale Foundation chairperson, shelter designers and other senior officials. Talking to The Express Tribune, Latif said the city now had 144 bus stops shelters. “The LTC is reconstructing bus stop shelters at The Mall and other main roads. The new bus stop shelters will be run on build-operate-transfer (BOT) basis,” he said. Ahmad said the project would be financed through leasing space on the bus stops for advertisement.


*Proposed Design*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Council General of Iran visits Walled City.

Work on the restoration of Wazir Khan Mosque can be seen*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*DHA EFU Life Building Karachi*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Golf City Karachi Site Progress.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi Site Development Updates.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi Site Development Updates.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi Grand Jamia Masjid *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Karachi Theme Park*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Work Starts for DOW University of Health Sciences (DUHS) New Campus & State-of-the-Art Liver Transplant Centre in DHA City Karachi (DCK)*

Agreement Signing and Ground Breaking Ceremony for establishment of a new Campus of DOW University of Health Sciences (DUHS) and a state-of-the-art Liver Transplant Centre at the dedicated Healthcare District of DHA City Karachi (DCK) was held at DCK. Governor Sindh, Dr Ishrat-ul-Ebad Khan and Commander 5 Corps, Lt Gen Naveed Mukhtar were the chief guests of the ceremony.






The Governor appreciated the courageous decision of DOW University taken with support of DHA to establish its new Campus at DCK which will extend the frontiers of world class medical education and qualitative healthcare services in the province. He said that the new health facility at DCK would be the most modern/advanced facility in the region.

Commander 5 Corps Lt Gen Naveed Mukhtar commended the decision of DUHS to establish its campus in DCK that would be harbinger of the beginning of a new era of medical progress and advancement in the country. He said that the strength of nation is dependent on the health and vitality of its people and it was reassuring that the new DUHS Campus would be instrumental in extending the qualitative healthcare and medical services outreach to the masses.






VC DUHS Dr Masood Hameed Khan said that DOW University will establish its campus spread over 10 acres of land under a four staged development program starting with immediately setting up of a Dispensary and an Ambulance service, followed by a Medical Centre next year, graduating to a Secondary Care Hospital and finally culminating into establishment of a full-fledged Medical College linked to a fully functional Teaching Hospital.






Administrator DHA Brig Zubair Ahmed said that DCK Healthcare District, spread over 95 acres of land, will have different campuses and presence of leading hospitals and medical enterprises that will make it a nucleus for provision of world class healthcare and medical facilities to the public.


GovernorSindh‬ Dr Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan and Commander V Corps Lieutenant-General Naveed Mukhtar performed ground breaking of Dow University of Health Science's new campus at DHA City, Karachi.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MANGHOPIR Naya Nazimabad City Karachi*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*MANGHOPIR Naya Nazimabad City Karachi*
*























*


----------



## Bashido

Is there any thread where we can check updates regarding Motorway Projects?


----------



## Viper0011.

Muhammad Omar said:


> *MANGHOPIR Naya Nazimabad City Karachi*



I met with the owner of Bahria and his son-in-law who runs the Citi Housing recently. They talked about Baria Lahore and Karachi project a lot. I saw pictures of the Karachi project you posted, do you have Lahore project's pics? Please post and tag me, thank you!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bashido said:


> Is there any thread where we can check updates regarding Motorway Projects?



I posted Motorway Pictures here Visit Pages back... you'll find it or visit this thread 

https://defence.pk/threads/china-pakistan-economic-corridor-cpec-updates-discussions.259273/


----------



## Bashido

Muhammad Omar said:


> I posted Motorway Pictures here Visit Pages back... you'll find it or visit this thread
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-pakistan-economic-corridor-cpec-updates-discussions.259273/




i am not asking for pictures but development progress ... what is the status of M4 and KLM ..?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bashido said:


> i am not asking for pictures but development progress ... what is the status of M4 and KLM ..?



see the Pictures for status..... 

M4.... Faisalabad to Gojra Completed and operational... Gojra to Khanewal under construction.... Khanewal to Multan Completed but not open for traffic yet..... 

KLM.... Lahore Abdul Hakkem section under construction,.... Karachi Hyderabad section is under construuction and expansion .... others section work just started.....

Hazara Motorway work is underway....


----------



## Sugarcane

Muhammad Omar said:


> M4.... Faisalabad to Gojra Completed and operational... Gojra to Khanewal under construction.... Khanewal to Multan Completed but not open for traffic yet.....



That's opened for traffic. Drove on that but disappointed to find 2 lane road


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LoveIcon said:


> That's opened for traffic. Drove on that but disappointed to find 2 lane road



Well you can add lanes to it any time the Volume of the Traffic increases..... and another factor is only People of Faisalabad and Multan will use this section as Lahore Multan section is different from this one and almost running parallel to it.....


----------



## Sugarcane

Muhammad Omar said:


> Well you can add lanes to it any time the Volume of the Traffic increases..... and another factor is only People of Faisalabad and Multan will use this section as Lahore Multan section is different from this one and almost running parallel to it.....



I was talking about Khanewal-Multan part of motorway which will be same in both cases


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LoveIcon said:


> I was talking about Khanewal-Multan part of motorway which will be same in both cases



Oh... well it'll be upgraded.... Shukar kro 15 saal bad M4 bn gai hai


----------



## Bashido

is there any plan to connect bahawalpur to Motorway? Few days ago i was in pakistan and find that M4 is completed till khanewal but no further construction. But i ll admire construction progress and pace of construction on Qadirabad Power plant. My friends are working on that project and they have doubt that plant will be finish before next election.


----------



## iioal malik

Great updates thanks for uploading ..1 ques any updates on Sialkot Lahore moterway?
Any information on the project will be great thanks


----------



## Muhammad Omar

iioal malik said:


> Great updates thanks for uploading ..1 ques any updates on Sialkot Lahore moterway?
> Any information on the project will be great thanks



on Feb 22 2016 Khawaja Asif said work will start soon...  after that no update or news about it.. May be Feasibility study is underway of the Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Remaining 2 Boarding Jet Bridges got installed at Multan Airport... Now the total is 4...*










*Looking towards the Lakshami Chowk with Mall road in the back, Hall road on the right and Link Mcleod Road on the left. 
The place is called Hall Road Chowk.
This is the place where Orange Line train will descend under the ground.
*





*Neelum Jehlum Power Project (Dam)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue.....  *

*















*

Karachi Green Line Metro Bus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hazara Motorway.... E-35 *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue....*

*


















*


----------



## Edevelop

New Look of Jail Road and Main Boulevard Gulberg, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Emporium Mall, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Bahria Town Theme Park Karachi*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Royal Orchard Multan*



















*Gujranwala Under Construction Medical College Teaching Hospital
Details*
6 Floors
Spread on 17 Acres


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Two Football Stadiums to be buit in Shahbaz Sharif Sports Complex, Rawal Road*






*Promoting Religious Peace & Harmony :: Gurdwara Biba Joga Singh REOPENS in Peshawar after 1940s*






*Quick Progress made on Peshawar Food Street in Hayatabad

Will be Open in a Month Time*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Paradise towers Faisalabad








*

*Paradise Point Faisalabad*
*




Progress



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Paradise Atrium Faisalabad *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KARACHI Crescent Bay by Emaar*




























*Karachi Dolmen City *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Multan Metro Bus*





















*




*

*



*

*
Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9)*






*Karachi - Lahore Motorway: Construction work on Lahore Abdul Hakeem Section near Nankana Sb.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*Restoration of Lahore's Wazir Khan Mosque*










*Lahore Greater Iqbal Park*











*New Luxury Lahore-Islamabad Intercity Volvo bus*






*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*CM SS visited Lahore Orange Line Metro Train route for 4 hours to review progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

*Nisar inaugurates NADRA mega center, executive passport office*

RAWALPINDI: Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan Tuesday inaugurated state of the art mega National Database and Registration Authority (NADRA) Center and executive Passport office here at Rahmanabad, a one-window operation facility in the city.

Talking to media, the minister said, five more such centers would also be set up in Islamabad and four provincial capitals where international standard facilities would be provided to the citizens.

He said the government is taking solid steps to provide modern facilities to the citizens.

Over 100,000 Computerised National Identity Cards (CNICs), including those issued illegally to the foreigners, in the past, have been blocked during last two and half years. Thousands of fake CNICs issued to Afghan nationals have also been blocked, he said.

The minister informed that more than 200 NADRA officials involved in issuing fake CNICs were terminated and arrested on account of corrupt practices. Corruption in government departments would not be tolerated and strict action in accordance with the law would be taken against such elements, he added.

He said that VIP culture for getting passport had already been abolished as every citizen is a VIP.

Nisar said a sum of Rs 22 billion would be collected under head of passport and immigration during the current fiscal year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train *

*







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Night images of ATC tower of New International Islamabad Airport.






ATC car parking area at night.



Beautiful flowers in car parking area of NIIA.


*
*



*

*Islamabad Expressway Expansion*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rafi Cricket Stadium

A 3- tier 50,000 spectators ICC compliant Cricket Stadium! In Karachi Bahria Town *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Rafi Cricket Stadium*
> 
> *A 3- tier 50,000 spectators ICC compliant Cricket Stadium! In Karachi Bahria Town *



It can't look like that dude. This must be a model pic but waisay Bahria town looks like a completely different city from other cities so I won't be surprised if it does...

We are building stadiums par teams nahi arahi. :p :p :p :p chalo maybe the pitch is good so that our C grade batsmen would actually have better techniques. :p


----------



## Muhammad Omar

saiyan0321 said:


> It can't look like that dude. This must be a model pic but waisay Bahria town looks like a completely different city from other cities so I won't be surprised if it does...
> 
> We are building stadiums par teams nahi arahi. :p :p :p :p chalo maybe the pitch is good so that our C grade batsmen would actually have better techniques. :p



Hahahahahha   well it'll look like this .... 

Plus Bahria town also building a 5 Star Hotel near the Stadium in which Players can stay close to the Stadium..... 
Abhi ni aaien to koi ni hum PSL yahan krwa lein gai   

Ye lo Chota sa Model   














*Murree Cable Cars Project (Bastal Morr to Pindi Point )*






*Reconstruction of GT road, Gujranwala City



*

*1320MW sepco coal power plant - Port Qasim , Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHD

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Rafi Cricket Stadium*
> 
> *A 3- tier 50,000 spectators ICC compliant Cricket Stadium! In Karachi Bahria Town *


what the pudge, what are Arab shiekhs doing in the model picture?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gamer-X said:


> what the pudge, what are Arab shiekhs doing in the model picture?



That means Foreign people will also come to Pakistan


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*64 KM Road from Nowshera to Kohat *

*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Emporium Mall Lahore *

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Orange Line Metro Train Lahore *

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue..*

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

Re-Carpeting of Lahore-Islamabad Motorway M2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

*Ghotki Cadet College Sindh Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

*DHA BAHAWALPUR













*


----------



## Lone Ranger

*Maternity wards extension JPMC Karachi.*
*










Progress:*

*



*


----------



## Lone Ranger

*Nishan E Pakistan Monument at Sea View Karachi Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> *Nishan E Pakistan Monument at Sea View Karachi Pakistan.*
> 
> View attachment 303745
> View attachment 303744
> View attachment 303746
> View attachment 303747
> View attachment 303748
> View attachment 303742
> View attachment 303743



Noman Bhai ager ap yeh Developing Pakistan k page se la rhy ho to me hi wahan post kr rha hn   or yeh sb isi thread me bht pehle post kr chukay hain hum


----------



## Lone Ranger

Muhammad Omar said:


> Noman Bhai ager ap yeh Developing Pakistan k page se la rhy ho to me hi wahan post kr rha hn   or yeh sb isi thread me bht pehle post kr chukay hain hum



hahaha sahi batao


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> hahaha sahi batao



Serious me hi admin hn


----------



## Lone Ranger

Muhammad Omar said:


> Serious me hi admin hn


Good initiative by u


----------



## Muhammad Omar

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> Good initiative by u



And Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koffi

It shall be well insha Alla


----------



## Danish saleem

My Proud My Pakistan.


----------



## Viper0011.

Muhammad Omar said:


> Serious me hi admin hn



You opened up a thread on Bahria town per my request. Would you rename it to Real Estate development in Pakistan and post other major housing projects being built? This is FREE marketing for Pakistan's real estate. Wall Street estimates that there would be around $ 1 TRILLION worth of new Real Estate created in Pakistan by 2020. That's pretty huge so a thread is needed on it. I'd expect 2-3 REIT type funds or indexes or ETF's available to the globe for investments. 

A $ 1 trillion sized industry should get financing or valuation around 5 to 7 times. So you could expect that much investment across the globe. Currently, companies or REIT's, etc, are traded 5 times or more valuation of the size and growth!! Marketing, marketing and marketing is needed by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lowari Tunnel *










*Rescue 1122 Service in D.I.Khan*

*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Installation of New Chairlifts at Malam Jabba, Swat*

*









*

*1320 MW imported coal based power project at Hub, Balochistan*

Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) today issued Letter of Support (LOS) to China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt) Limited (CPHGCL) for development of 1320 MW imported coal based power generation project at Hub, Balochistan. The project is being sponsored by Hub Power Company Limited and China Power International Holdings. Minister for Water & Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, Secretary Water & Power Mr. Mohammad Younus Dagha and other senior officials of PPIB and Ministry of Water & Power witnessed the ceremony. The document was signed by Mr. Shah Jahan Mirza, Managing Director PPIB and from the company's side it was signed by Mr. Zhao Yonggang, CEO of CPHGCL.






*HUBCO to set up 330MW coal power plant in Thar.*

Hub Power Company (Hubco) has announced that it will set up a 330-megawatt coal-based power project in Thar at a cost of $500 million in partnership with other investors, subject to approval of the Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB).

“It would take one year to achieve financial close of the project after the PPIB gives its stamp of approval to the project,” Hubco Chief Executive Officer Khalid Mansoor told The Express Tribune.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Neelum Jehlum Hydro Power Project*


















*Newly-constructed Compost Plant For Organic Fertilizers in Chakri, District Rawalpindi*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under-construction University of Science & Technology, Bannu KPK*












*Muzaffargarh Hospital Inaugurated by CM Punjab. The Hospital was made by the Collaboration of Turkey in 2014.*

*












*

*Golen Gol Hydro power project Chitral 106 MW*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Nahqi Tunnel under construction at Mohmand Agency. Ex governor KPK Engener Shoukat Ullah khan anagurated the construction work on Nahqi Tunnel on Feb,15 2014. Nahqi Tunnel is being constructed at an estimated cost of about Rs2.4billion and 1700 million has been spent so for under the auturity FWO. Nahqi Tunnel will connect Ghallanai with Bajaur Agency,Dir and Chatral.it will The tunnel total lenght is 751 meters,hieght 7 meters and width 10 meters it would shorts a distance of 6 kiometers from yousaf Khel to Nahqi Village. The main benefit of this project is the shortest way for the heavy marble trucks and flow of trafic from Bajaur,Dir,Chitral etc.recently Governor kpk iqbal Zafar jagra with ACS FATA Aslam kambwa ,Brig:Shafqat of FWO and Political agent Mohamnd Mehmood Aslam Wazir visited the tunnel on 17 april 2016 and Lt. Col Shoib briefing them about tunnel. After the completion of Nahqi Tunnel the distance will reduce up to 4.5 kilometer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Aziz Chock Gujranwala*

*












*

*Jhall Chock Faisalabad From Google Maps *

*



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gwadar Free Trade Zone Foundation Stone Ground Breaking*

*


















*

*Multan Sukkur Motorway *

*






*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Renovation of THQ Hospital Wazirabad *

*












*

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Construction Trauma Center Wazirabad *

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*

*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Orange Line Metro Train*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Fauji Fertilizer Bin Qasim Limited (FFBL) 118 MW Coal Power Plant Under Construction at Bin Qasim Karachi Pakistan*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1320 MW Coal Power Plant Port Qasim Karachi *

*

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Earth work started on Lahore-Abdul Hakeem section and official inaugration for construction ceremony will take place on 17 May.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan International Bulk Terminal will be Pakistan’s first terminal for handling coal, clinker and cement to meet the industry’s demand for mechanized handling of dirty bulk cargo, managing up to 8 million tons per annum of coal, clink and cement.*

*





















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*118 MW FFBL Coal Power Project Bin Qasim Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*A Floating Storage and Conversion Unit of LNG terminal at Arabian sea near Port Qasim so far 77 Billion Cubic Feet of LNG has been Converted into Natural Gas (From liquid to gas) and pumped into national Gas Distribution Network to overcome the Gas Shortages of Country.*

*















*


----------



## ZEYA

handy infrastructure is on the way good to see that then why nawaz is not popular ,i means in media ?????


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ZEYA said:


> handy infrastructure is on the way good to see that then why nawaz is not popular ,i means in media ?????



Media = Paid Presstitutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Muhammad Omar said:


> Media = Paid Presstitutes



Not just "paid". In IK' case, HIGHLY paid. Over a billion was distributed by IK and Tareen. I'd love to see the same media coverage after SC's investigation when IK and Tareen and the gang will be sent to jail on corruption charges!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Viper0011. said:


> Not just "paid". In IK' case, HIGHLY paid. Over a billion was distributed by IK and Tareen. I'd love to see the same media coverage after SC's investigation when IK and Tareen and the gang will be sent to jail on corruption charges!!


You really are joker of PDF.* Really*. You make serious claims but never give any credible source to back your claims. Do you dreams these up. Do you have some "inside" source or what? Please tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Kaptaan said:


> You really are joker of PDF.* Really*. You make serious claims but never give any credible source to back your claims. Do you dreams these up. Do you have some "inside" source or what? Please tell.



That's because my name is IK and I am the chair man of Pakistan Triple my-Income party (PTI). All I do is make shiit up, lie and make you believe what's not even existing. Call me magician, call me schizophrenic. I will never stick to one topic or statement and if you'd like to join me, come to my sit-in to topple the government. Where like that song from my homeboy TI: "you can have whatever you like". So this should be the formal sit-in song "you can have whatever you like", a small paragraph is below from the lyrics (modified for the sit-in version):

Stacks on Container, Patrón on ice
We can pop bottles on the streets all night
Baby, you can have whatever you like
I said, you can have whatever you like, yeah


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Viper0011. said:


> That's because my name is IK and I am the chair man of Pakistan Triple my-Income party (PTI). All I do is make shiit up, lie and make you believe what's not even existing. Call me magician, call me schizophrenic. I will never stick to one topic or statement and if you'd like to join me, come to my sit-in to topple the government. Where like that song from my homeboy TI: "you can have whatever you like". So this should be the formal sit-in song "you can have whatever you like", a small paragraph is below from the lyrics (modified for the sit-in version):
> 
> Stacks on Container, Patrón on ice
> We can pop bottles on the streets all night
> Baby, you can have whatever you like
> I said, you can have whatever you like, yeah


Are you drunk? When you sober up please, yes please provide some *credible* source for your wild claims in another thread.

We don't want mess up this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Kaptaan said:


> Are you drunk? When you sober up please, yes please provide some *credible* source for your wild claims in another thread.
> 
> We don't want mess up this thread.



Since I am IK, I am ALWAYS drunk, whether its a sit-in or a stand-in its a party . Who knows about NIAZI SERVICES LTD formed in England years ago to keep about 1.5 million pounds invested in expensive UK properties!! How did IK make 1.5 million pounds and who gave it to him? Why keep this money in England under offshore company and not bring it to Pakistan???? I know how much cricketers make and I knew how much IK made. We've drank plenty of Whiskey together in different pubs in London!! So ask or contact UK's Land and Revenue management and get a legal inquiry in for NIAZI SERVICE LTD . And IK would cry baby about others. How convenient

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Viper0011. said:


> That's because my name is IK and I am the chair man of Pakistan Triple my-Income party (PTI). All I do is make shiit up, lie and make you believe what's not even existing. Call me magician, call me schizophrenic. I will never stick to one topic or statement and if you'd like to join me, come to my sit-in to topple the government. Where like that song from my homeboy TI: "you can have whatever you like". So this should be the formal sit-in song "you can have whatever you like", a small paragraph is below from the lyrics (modified for the sit-in version):
> 
> Stacks on Container, Patrón on ice
> We can pop bottles on the streets all night
> Baby, you can have whatever you like
> I said, you can have whatever you like, yeah



The company was reportedly found in 1994 during Nawaz Sharif’s second tenure as Prime Minister of Pakistan.
She was 23 at that time
http://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/paki...f-in-peru-and-singapore-surface-in-new-leaks/



Viper0011. said:


> Since I am IK, I am ALWAYS drunk, whether its a sit-in or a stand-in its a party . Who knows about NIAZI SERVICES LTD formed in England years ago to keep about 1.5 million pounds invested in expensive UK properties!! How did IK make 1.5 million pounds and who gave it to him? Why keep this money in England under offshore company and not bring it to Pakistan???? I know how much cricketers make and I knew how much IK made. We've drank plenty of Whiskey together in different pubs in London!! So ask or contact UK's Land and Revenue management and get a legal inquiry in for NIAZI SERVICE LTD . And IK would cry baby about others. How convenient


Well if you remember he played county cricket in the 80,s in England and the money was transferred to Pakistan through HBL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Zibago said:


> Well if you remember he played county cricket in the 80,s in England and the money was transferred to Pakistan through HBL



  of course it did. Now he is going to be investigated in the UK for tax fraud. Then will come the turn to get investigated in Pakistan to hide these assets each time he fought the elections. So essentially he'll be going to the Jail in UK first, and then to Pakistani jail? Nice trip, both ways  . Just a reminder, this was your greeder's stance on offshore companies:

So all the Air and Gas deflated from the Baloon of sit-ins and resignations . Thief calling "thief, thief" lol. Here is IK's own tweet JUST so you know his positions when he was climbing on top of the gas filled baloon a few weeks ago  (by the way, he has a VERY low number of followers which tells you his vote bank, freaking ONLY 1722 re-tweets??? depressing for him I am sure, but read his position and now its changed YET one more time). Like every other position he's held on subjects. The guy goes in circles and can never tell the truth!!! 




Imran Khan *✔* ‎@ImranKhanPTI 
*Only reason ppl open offshore accts through Panama is to either hide wealth, esp ill-gotten wealth, or to evade tax or both.*

 12:08 PM - 4 Apr 2016



 1,722 Retweets 
 3,144


----------



## Zibago

Viper0011. said:


> of course it did. Now he is going to be investigated in the UK for tax fraud. Then will come the turn to get investigated in Pakistan to hide these assets each time he fought the elections. So essentially he'll be going to the Jail in UK first, and then to Pakistani jail? Nice trip, both ways  . Just a reminder, this was your greeder's stance on offshore companies:
> 
> So all the Air and Gas deflated from the Baloon of sit-ins and resignations . Thief calling "thief, thief" lol. Here is IK's own tweet JUST so you know his positions when he was climbing on top of the gas filled baloon a few weeks ago  (by the way, he has a VERY low number of followers which tells you his vote bank, freaking ONLY 1722 re-tweets??? depressing for him I am sure, but read his position and now its changed YET one more time). Like every other position he's held on subjects. The guy goes in circles and can never tell the truth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan *✔* ‎@ImranKhanPTI
> *Only reason ppl open offshore accts through Panama is to either hide wealth, esp ill-gotten wealth, or to evade tax or both.*
> 
> 12:08 PM - 4 Apr 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 1,722 Retweets
> 3,144


Nope nothing like that gonna happen money transfered from legal sources unlike Nawaz,s children who used their father,s influence to do money laundering of billions and bought companies from peru to singapore


----------



## I M Sikander

Keep this thread clean from filthy politics.
This thread is about pakitan development, so stop polluting this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1223 MW Balloki RLNG Power Plant, Kasur Under Construction.*

*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1223 MW Balloki RLNG Power Plant, Kasur Under Construction.*

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1410 MW Tarbela IV Extension Project Construction commenced in February 2014 and is expected to be completed by June 2017 Upon completion the project will augment the Early Harvest Project of the China Pakistan Economic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Italian Consultants installing rides featuring countless attractions of the highest standards to bring unmatched entertainment at Pakistans First International Theme Park in Bahria Town Karachi*

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Grand Jamia Masjid Bahria Town Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Marble City in FATA Pakistan (Extraction and Processing of Marble) *

*


















*

Islamabad Expressway Expansion and Up-gradation 
Model of Koral Chowk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Wazirabad Institute of Cardiology New Machinery and Equipment*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Crescent Bay Karachi *

*















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rawat (Mandra) to Chakwal Road. It's a 4 lane Road Construction is in Progress*

*












*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Violance Against Women Center in Multan*

*


















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Construction New Khanki barrage Replacement of 121 years old Khanki Headworks with A new Barrage*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Construction Peshawar Airport *

*















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan*






























__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*30 MW Tapal Wind Power Plant Under Construction in Jhimpir Thatta District Sindh*

*





















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue...*

*















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*49.5 MW Dawood wind power Plant Gharo Sindh*

*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue...*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*49.5 MW Master Energy Wind Power Project at Jhimpir*

*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue...*

*


















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*50 MW Metro Wind Power Plant Under Construction Jhimpir Thatta District Sindh*

*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue...*

*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue...*

*


















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*50 MW Yunus Energy Limited Wind Power Project at Jhampir*

*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue...*

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*58.2 MW Sapphire Energy Wind Power Project at Jhimpir Operational in Dec 2015*

*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*500 Bed General hospital in Wah Cantt*

*


















*
*






*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction of boy's hostle at Balochistan University of Engineering and Technology Khuzdar*

*






*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Fatima energy 120 MW bagasse & coal power plant Muzaffargarh he plant will be able to achieve commercial operations by mid 2016 to be able to provide power to the national grid prior to the upcoming summer season

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Grand Jamia Masjid *

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Narrowal Station Upgrade *

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sahiwal Railway Station Upgrade *

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Narowal Sports Complex *

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue *

*





















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Darawat Dam Sindh*

*










































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

PUNJAB: Pakistan's first locally-built river cargo ship "Haathi". Service runs on the Indus River between Attock and Mianwali. The ship carries 300 tons of cargo (about 10-15 truckloads). Pakistan has recently started promoting use of its vast inland waterways for transportation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Com 3 Towers Karachi *

*





















*

*KARACHI: Orange line bus project has been inaugurated by Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah here at today in Karachi.*

As per details, the ceremony of the project was held in Orangi Town where Chief Minister laid foundation of the project.

He further added that Sindh government is fully aware about the issues pertaining Karachi while several projects have been initiated by Sindh government in Karachi including K-4.

He pointed out the all the arrangements have been finalized regarding K-4 project while 260 MGD water would be available in Karachi under this project that will cover over 80% needs of water in Karachi.

Sindh CM highlighted that transport is the second biggest issue of Karachi and government is taking effective measures to end the transport issue as 6 rapid bus transport projects have been planned by government.

Federal government is completing green line project and Sindh government has initiated orange line project with its resources while other projects would be started under public-private partnership.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Longest RCC Bridge (260-meters) of Gilgit Region constructed in a record time of 100 days over Hunza River*
*Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan*

*






*

*660 MW Engro Powergen Thar Coal power project. Under construction Joint venture of Engro & Sindh Govt.*
*Federal govt provided sovereign guarantee in Nov 2015 & NTDC will construct 500 KV Transmission Line from Thar to Matiari.*

*Completion 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SAHIWAL.... Coal-fired Power Plants *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*5.38 MW Chianwali small hydro project Gujranwala*

*


















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PNS Darman Jah Hospital Ormara, Balochistan Constructed by Navy in 2012.*
..















*Bagh Cricket Stadium Azad Kashmir Under Construction..*






*4321 schools in Punjab to be shifted on solar energy*

LAHORE: Punjab governments today decided to shift at least 4321 schools on solar energy.

As per details, provincial government has finalized a plan to convert the schools with no electricity on solar energy. Officials told that work on project worth Rs1413 million will soon be initiated.

According to the authorities, eight firms have qualified for the project.

Earlier, Chief Minister of Punjab Shehbaz Sharif announced to shift as many as 5000 schools on solar energy. He stated that it’s a need of era to use solar energy for the elimination of power crisis.

He said that a special project with the cost of Rs 32billion for Drip Irrigation is going to be launched in Punjab, adding that Punjabgovernment is planning to generate electricity by biomass.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Road Construction in villages of Karkh, Khuzdar Balochistan*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Under Construction King Abdullah Campus of the University of Azad Jammu & Kashmir at Chatter Klass*

*






















*

*KARACHI: MOL informed joint-venture partners that it has discovered significant reserves of crude oil and gas from a new well in Makori Deep-01, Tal Block, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, according to a bourse filing on Friday.*

“…the well has tested 2,020 barrels per day of crude oil, 5.4 mmscf (million standard cubic feet) of gas per day,” said Pakistan Oilfields Limited (POL) Company Secretary Syed Khalid Nafees in a notification to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX).

The pre-commerciality working interest of POL in the block is 25%, he said.

The well, under the Makori Development & Production Lease, “has been drilled and is currently under testing phase,” he added.

Well simulation through acid wash is also planned and true potential of the well would be known after the conclusion of acid stimulation job. Production from the well would start after the completion of pipeline to the production facility.

IMPACT ON EARNINGS.

In a note after the discovery, Arif Habib Limited said the gas of the well qualifies to be priced according to Petroleum Policy 2012.

Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDC) and Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) have stakes of 27.8% each, while POL has 21.1% stake in the block, it said.

K-P gas theft causing annual loss of Rs8 billion, claims Abbasi

Assuming an oil price of $45/barrel and exchange rate of Rs105/dollar, the annualised earnings impacts of the discovery would be “Rs0.10 per share for OGDC, Rs0.16 per share for PPL and Rs1.23 per share for POL,” the brokerage house added.


----------



## ghazi52

100 MW Nooriabad Power Project

K-Electric will buy the generated power



















*c*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Aziz Chock Gujranwala*

*












*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*City Center Narowal *

*















*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Circuit House Narowal *

*












*

*Construction of boy's hostle at Balochistan University of Engineering and Technology Khuzdar*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*District Headquarter Hospital Vehari Expansion and Upgradation *

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*AHQ Hospital In Mishti Mela FATA *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Railways Rehabilitation Project *

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Punjab Rural Road Program *
*
























*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Recently upgraded DHQ Hospital Hafizabad, Punjab*
*
















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rehabilitation &upgradation of sulemanki barrage, Okara, Pakistan*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*UET Lahore Narrowal Campus Under Construction*

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Zarkoon Heights Islamabad *

*















*


----------



## ghazi52

To NIIA.. Islamabad..


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Sahiwal coal fired power plant.






























Erected in123 days on 30 june 2016.
172 mtr high cooling tower # 1 at SAHIWAL.one of most imp & toughest structure in a pwr plant.
__________________

This is i guess the first time that natural draft cooling towers are being used in Pakistan. Usually we get 3-4 small forced draft cooling towers.
__________________












Upon completion Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Complex will be the fastest completed Coal Fired Power Plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly Constructed Chairlift at Malam Jabba in Swat would be opened for Tourists/Public by August 30, 2016; as work on the project has been completed. In 2009, the chairlift was destroyed by militants.














___

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Project*


























]


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> Beautiful view of Sahiwal coal fired power plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erected in123 days on 30 june 2016.
> 172 mtr high cooling tower # 1 at SAHIWAL.one of most imp & toughest structure in a pwr plant.
> __________________
> 
> This is i guess the first time that natural draft cooling towers are being used in Pakistan. Usually we get 3-4 small forced draft cooling towers.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon completion Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Complex will be the fastest completed Coal Fired Power Plant.


Those are some #ucking $hit cooling towers. Never saw them in Pakistan before. By using the Chinese capacity, paid for by the Chinese, CPEC is contributing to keeping the Chinese economy alive.


----------



## Danish saleem

Bossman said:


> Those are some #ucking $hit cooling towers. Never saw them in Pakistan before. By using the Chinese capacity, paid for by the Chinese, CPEC is contributing to keeping the Chinese economy alive.



next time don't buy any Imported product, because its alive economy of other country.
dont sit in aero plane because its alive french or Us economy.


----------



## Arsalan

ghazi52 said:


> Beautiful view of Sahiwal coal fired power plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erected in123 days on 30 june 2016.
> 172 mtr high cooling tower # 1 at SAHIWAL.one of most imp & toughest structure in a pwr plant.
> __________________
> 
> This is i guess the first time that natural draft cooling towers are being used in Pakistan. Usually we get 3-4 small forced draft cooling towers.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon completion Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Complex will be the fastest completed Coal Fired Power Plant.


Ahh,, reminds me of IGI 
Good old days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Newly constructed Capital Command & Control Center Islamabad police*

*





















*

*LAHORE: A Bone Marrow Transplant Centre (BMTC) is being established at the Children Hospital Lahore at a cost of Rs237 million. The centre is in the final stages of its completion and is expected to be functional by next month (August).*

This was stated by Adviser to CM on Health Khawaja Salman Rafiq while presiding over a meeting to review the project.

Children Hospital Institute of Child Health Dean Prof Masood Sadiq, BMTC project director Prof Tahir Shamsi, Children Hospital Medical Director Prof Ahsan Waheed Rathore, Jinnah Hospital Hematology Professor Dr Fauzia Ashraf, Prof Mehfoozur Rehman from Punjab Institute of Cardiology, Punjab Blood Transfusion Authority Director Dr Iftikhar Hussain and Health (Technical) Additional Secretary Dr Salman Shahid attended the meeting.

Rathore said that training of doctors and nurses of BMTC had been completed at the Institute of Blood Diseases, Karachi. “The construction work [on the project] will be completed within next two weeks. Installation of bio-medical equipment has already been started,” he said.

Shamsi said that the centre would be completed within next few weeks. “Around 20 bone marrow transplant procedures will be conducted every year. Its capacity will be enhanced in accordance with the available resources,” he said. “Local doctors would also be trained to run the centre independently,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Newly constructed Capital Command & Control Center Islamabad police*
> 
> *
> View attachment 317514
> View attachment 317515
> View attachment 317516
> View attachment 317517
> View attachment 317518
> View attachment 317519
> View attachment 317520
> *
> 
> *LAHORE: A Bone Marrow Transplant Centre (BMTC) is being established at the Children Hospital Lahore at a cost of Rs237 million. The centre is in the final stages of its completion and is expected to be functional by next month (August).*
> 
> This was stated by Adviser to CM on Health Khawaja Salman Rafiq while presiding over a meeting to review the project.
> 
> Children Hospital Institute of Child Health Dean Prof Masood Sadiq, BMTC project director Prof Tahir Shamsi, Children Hospital Medical Director Prof Ahsan Waheed Rathore, Jinnah Hospital Hematology Professor Dr Fauzia Ashraf, Prof Mehfoozur Rehman from Punjab Institute of Cardiology, Punjab Blood Transfusion Authority Director Dr Iftikhar Hussain and Health (Technical) Additional Secretary Dr Salman Shahid attended the meeting.
> 
> Rathore said that training of doctors and nurses of BMTC had been completed at the Institute of Blood Diseases, Karachi. “The construction work [on the project] will be completed within next two weeks. Installation of bio-medical equipment has already been started,” he said.
> 
> Shamsi said that the centre would be completed within next few weeks. “Around 20 bone marrow transplant procedures will be conducted every year. Its capacity will be enhanced in accordance with the available resources,” he said. “Local doctors would also be trained to run the centre independently,” he said.
> 
> View attachment 317521


This looks great really!! 
I hope we can modernize our police force gradually so that the military and even the rangers are not required to be called for every single domestic problem. 

Where you got these pics from? Source? I will like to read about it from the source as well if you can please share.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Arsalan said:


> This looks great really!!
> I hope we can modernize our police force gradually so that the military and even the rangers are not required to be called for every single domestic problem.
> 
> Where you got these pics from? Source? I will like to read about it from the source as well if you can please share.



It's a Part of Islamabad Safe City Project 

http://www.dawn.com/news/1263107/ni...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+dawn-news+(Dawn+News)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Ni


Muhammad Omar said:


> It's a Part of Islamabad Safe City Project
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1263107/nisar-inaugurates-safe-cities-project-in-islamabad?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+dawn-news+(Dawn+News)


Nice,
thanks dear.
Anyway i was asking for the source of the images as i hope to read about it there. Do they have some website from where you got these pictures? They look great surely. Basically i would like to highlight such things and if i can have the source of these images i guess we can work something out. Can you help with that? the source? Or you took these yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Arsalan said:


> Ni
> 
> Nice,
> thanks dear.
> Anyway i was asking for the source of the images as i hope to read about it there. Do they have some website from where you got these pictures? They look great surely. Basically i would like to highlight such things and if i can have the source of these images i guess we can work something out. Can you help with that? the source? Or you took these yourself?



Someone send those to me


----------



## Arsalan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Someone send those to me


Oh ok!!!
Well if possible do share that someone with me. Otherwise its cool i understand.


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


>


Ab control centre to goron wala krdia hai police ki cars bhi goron wali krdo


----------



## Danish saleem

The Sandman said:


> Ab control centre to goron wala krdia hai police ki cars bhi goron wali krdo


bhai Islmabad police ki cars tu already goro wali he haan.


----------



## The Sandman

Danish saleem said:


> bhai Islmabad police ki cars tu already goro wali he haan.


Kahan yr wohi toyota suzuki check this out these are the new liveries for Police cars in KSA not only that they're also being equipped with latest technologies and trust me in night these cars look so cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Sandman said:


> Ab control centre to goron wala krdia hai police ki cars bhi goron wali krdo



Islamabad Traffic Police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Islamabad Traffic Police


Nice, you took these?
Isb or Lhr?

Quite impressed following your photography. You devote significant time talking all these pictures or even collecting these from net. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Arsalan said:


> Nice, you took these?
> Isb or Lhr?
> 
> Quite impressed following your photography. You devote significant time talking all these pictures or even collecting these from net. Thanks!



It's Islamabad

*Construction of Service roads on both sides of Ring road from Hayatabad Toll Plaza to G.T road execution by PDA*

*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Rescue 1122 Service started in Swat KPK *

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Mahesar Railway station near district Ghotki Sindh
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*132 KV grid station Chitral*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Basic Health Unit Noorpur, Jaffarabad, Balochistan Under Construction*
















JAC Motors, a Chinese state-owned automobile and commercial vehicle manufacturer has expressed its plans for establishing a production facility in the port city of Gawadar, for producing affordable cars in Pakistan. According to JAC, Pakistan will prove to be a huge & important market for the manufacturing & selling of Right Hand Driven (RHD) Chinese cars. The Gawadar plant may also serve as an export-base for these RHD vehicles.

JAC already has a presence in our market with their medium-sized trucks, being sold by Afzal Motors. However JAC isn’t just about commercial vehicles and trucks, in fact they produce quality sedans, hatchbacks, MPV as well as hybrid & electric vehicles. CarSpiritPK is here to give its readers an opportunity to know more about the company JAC & the vehicles they offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

The Sandman said:


> Kahan yr wohi toyota suzuki check this out these are the new liveries for Police cars in KSA not only that they're also being equipped with latest technologies and trust me in night these cars look so cool


 bhai province police ka pass tu abhi tak anhera ujala drama wali mobiles han, Islamabad police ka pass corolla and civic tu han.


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


> Islamabad Traffic Police


Police cars hain ya Racing cars?


----------



## DJ_Viper

The Sandman said:


> Kahan yr wohi toyota suzuki check this out these are the new liveries for Police cars in KSA not only that they're also being equipped with latest technologies and trust me in night these cars look so cool



These above KSA cars were built around 2004 and after. These are models of the Crown Victoria and Caprice brands. Same cars that the US police used to use (some areas still do). 

But the US police overall has gotten new Cars, gears, etc, etc. The following cars are the current police cars, and have a lot of new technology and features (courtesy of the respected departments).


----------



## The Sandman

DJ_Viper said:


> These above KSA cars were built around 2004 and after. These are models of the Crown Victoria and Caprice brands. Same cars that the US police used to use (some areas still do).
> 
> But the US police overall has gotten new Cars, gears, etc, etc. The following cars are the current police cars, and have a lot of new technology and features (courtesy of the respected departments).
> 
> View attachment 318134
> 
> 
> View attachment 318135
> 
> View attachment 318136
> View attachment 318137


I know man i think US police cars are the most cool looking cars with the best sirens  and these above cars looks good but if i was a Police officer in US and i had the choice i would've chosen a Crown vic over these any day this car is just love

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

The Sandman said:


> I know man i think US police cars are the most cool looking cars with the best sirens  and these above cars looks good but if i was a Police officer in US and i had the choice i would've chosen a Crown vic over these any day this car is just love



Personal choice on Cown Victoria. But many smaller and less budgeted police depts still use these. I'd take the number 3rd and 4th from my list above Cown Victoria anytime of the day. More sexy-looking, much more power, technology and muscle!!


----------



## Arsalan

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's Islamabad
> 
> *Construction of Service roads on both sides of Ring road from Hayatabad Toll Plaza to G.T road execution by PDA*
> 
> *
> View attachment 317983
> View attachment 317984
> View attachment 317985
> View attachment 317986
> *


Nice,
so can you share the source as well? Which website are you using for these images if these are not taken by yourself? If you are not comfortable discussing this on thread you can always contract me in private conversation or drop me a message here and i will start the conversation. Please need this little help from you. You have an amazing collection of all these pictures and development work and will really appreciate if you can share the source website please.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Arsalan said:


> Nice,
> so can you share the source as well? Which website are you using for these images if these are not taken by yourself? If you are not comfortable discussing this on thread you can always contract me in private conversation or drop me a message here and i will start the conversation. Please need this little help from you. You have an amazing collection of all these pictures and development work and will really appreciate if you can share the source website please.



Well as i'm running a Facebook page named as Developing Pakistan my sources are 
Facebook pages Local people Political pages on Facebook and Twitter also Facebook pages of Construction companies of Pakistan etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Well as i'm running a Facebook page named as Developing Pakistan my sources are
> Facebook pages Local people Political pages on Facebook and Twitter also Facebook pages of Construction companies of Pakistan etc


OKy i will look it up on facebook.

Frankly, i lil bit disappointed on this 
I though you will be able to get me some real sources, never have been a huge FB follower!


----------



## DJ_Viper

Arsalan said:


> OKy i will look it up on facebook.
> Frankly, i lil bit disappointed on this
> I though you will be able to get me some real sources, never have been a huge FB follower!



The pictures are legit, I have tested them for P.S. work. So whether he wants to disclose his source or not, doesn't mean that he's posting pictures that aren't real. I am not sure if I understood your question, whether you wanted to get a source for your own knowledge, or if you were questioning his posts legitimacy...


----------



## Arsalan

DJ_Viper said:


> The pictures are legit, I have tested them for P.S. work. So whether he wants to disclose his source or not, doesn't mean that he's posting pictures that aren't real. I am not sure if I understood your question, whether you wanted to get a source for your own knowledge, or if you were questioning his posts legitimacy...


Lolz, no these are legit for sure!! Not doubting there legitimacy, just wanted the source for information and for some work/project i am planning  I though he will be the photographer or maybe he is taking these from internet so i can contact them. It is now made clear that someone is giving them these pictures and he is posting. I still do request that if possible he can reveal that someone so i can see how to progress with my work project.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Prototype modern high speed high capacity hopper trucks for coal transportation have reached Karachi port.

Pakistan railway will fabricate hundreds of trucks of this type in Pakistan Railways Workshop, Lahore. Pakistan Railways ordered 800 of Such wagons out of which 595 will be made in Mughalpura Railway Workshop Lahore














*


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Prototype modern high speed high capacity hopper trucks for coal transportation have reached Karachi port.
> 
> Pakistan railway will fabricate hundreds of trucks of this type in Pakistan Railways Workshop, Lahore. Pakistan Railways ordered 800 of Such wagons out of which 595 will be made in Mughalpura Railway Workshop Lahore
> 
> View attachment 318748
> View attachment 318749
> View attachment 318750
> View attachment 318751
> *






it would be used for coal power plants?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> it would be used for coal power plants?



yes.. Plus Pakistan is buying 55 Locomotives fro GE for that purpose 20-25 will be used on Coal power Projects rest for freight operations


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

cool, but theres something i dont understand, Iran produces 78000MG electricity out of which 18000 is wasted or surplus, why pakistan didnt buy that electricity for cheap despite irans offer to pakistan, 

no commissions?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bashido

I have just heard the news that PIA is going to start services with A333 which are currently under sri lankan airways. Anybody know these jets will be bought or leased?


----------



## Khan Walli Khan

Bashido said:


> I have just heard the news that PIA is going to start services with A333 which are currently under sri lankan airways. Anybody know these jets will be bought or leased?


They are getting 3 x A330, approx one year old from Srilanka airways and PIA dry leased them as far as i know, 
London Heathrow is the focus destination for PIA also known as Premium Service. The A330-300 will be put on this route first to establish the Premium Service. So new aircraft,new livery and branding,new cabin interiors,new inflight services,new inflight catering.....Premium Service will set the benchmark for PIA to build on for the future.

Here's the sneak Peak of the Aircraft arriving in few days: 

























Regards

Khan Walli

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## niaz

On a per mile /per kilometre construction comparison, constructing highways is much cheaper, a highway being about half the cost of the rail track.

Per a 2014 report, the Valley Metrorail light rail transit system in the greater Phoenix, Arizona cost $1.4-bilion for a 20 mile double track or $35-milllion per mile for a single track whereas a typical highway costs about $20-million per lane mile. However the rail cost includes rolling stock, overhead electrical structure and railway yard for maintenance of the rolling stock.

It is because of this that Road lobby wins in many countries. It has done so in Pakistan at the expense of the neglect of the Railway network. However this is an incorrect comparison.

At 60-miles per hour carrying capacity of one lane highway is about 2,400 per hour or about 57,600 vehicles in a 24 hour period. About 75% of the cars carrying a single occupant most of the time, assuming the balance 25% carry 2 occupants, it means per lane capacity for 72,000 highway passengers.

What is missing here is cost of the motor vehicles. Before any passenger can benefit from the highway, he /she has to purchase a car or travel by the bus. Assuming average cost of $20,000 per vehicle, 57,600 vehicles would require additional investment of $1.15-billion. Thus actual cost for high way travel for a 20-mile single lane stretch is $400-million for the road plus $1.15-billion for vehicles or a total of $1.155-billion for 72,000 passengers, in other words $15,972 investment per passenger.

Assuming 80 passengers per train car, if each train consists of 5 cars and 6 trains per hour, capacity comes to 2400 passenger per hour or 57,600 passengers per mile per day at full capacity.

On this basis investment in a single rail network costing $700-milion is sufficient for 57,600 passengers or an investment of $9,896 per passenger.

The above being investment cost alone. Once we add fuel costs of the cars & the operating costs of the rail network, one would find that train travel comes out far cheaper than the travel by road. When you also consider the traffic congestion, pollution etc, rail travel wins hands down.

It is therefore a pity that instead of investing in upgrading railway network and in the light intercity & intra city trains Pakistanis has let the Pakistan Railways go to the dogs. Have heard that some people have even removed part of the track of the existing Karachi City Railway and sold the same as scrap!.

In my humble opinion, there is no need for Metro buses or high speed trains, 60-miles per hour trains are fine as long these run on time. If you want to improve the infra structure, rejuvenates Pakistan Railways & the Karachi Rail as the top priority before anything else.

Having been to Bombay (now Mumbai), please believe me when I say that without its rail network, Mumbai would cease to function. London come to stop whenever there is a Tube strike.

P.S.
I have only used single lane & single track for simplicity. Total investment for double track & two lanes would be twice as much. However, per passenger cost would not change as capacity would be doubled. I have used Phoenix Light rail dollar numbers because these available on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Bossman said:


> Those are some #ucking $hit cooling towers. Never saw them in Pakistan before. By using the Chinese capacity, paid for by the Chinese, CPEC is contributing to keeping the Chinese economy alive.


Lol



Arsalan said:


> Nice,
> so can you share the source as well? Which website are you using for these images if these are not taken by yourself? If you are not comfortable discussing this on thread you can always contract me in private conversation or drop me a message here and i will start the conversation. Please need this little help from you. You have an amazing collection of all these pictures and development work and will really appreciate if you can share the source website please.



And skyscrapercity  Google it & u will find a lot of pictures there & u can check other threads on that forum which are specific for development related on USA,China,Pakistan etc etc


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Danish saleem

Khan Walli Khan said:


> They are getting 3 x A330, approx one year old from Srilanka airways and PIA dry leased them as far as i know,
> London Heathrow is the focus destination for PIA also known as Premium Service. The A330-300 will be put on this route first to establish the Premium Service. So new aircraft,new livery and branding,new cabin interiors,new inflight services,new inflight catering.....Premium Service will set the benchmark for PIA to build on for the future.
> 
> Here's the sneak Peak of the Aircraft arriving in few days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Khan Walli



i think these planes painted in new PIA levery.


----------



## ghazi52

*Salt Range, Kallar Kahar after Re-carpeting*




















_


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> *Salt Range, Kallar Kahar after Re-carpeting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



that concrete highway not turning into char coal high completely.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=880771418707024









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1010708532379978









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1009343162516515

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Repaired GMU 30 leaving Khanewal Station for Freight Services 







Up-gradation of District Headquarter hospital D.G Khan to Teaching Hospital..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Yutong Master buses now offering 2x1 seating arrangement. Third type of seating arrangement by Yutong Master which are being assembled in Pakistan*

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CHINA TO INVEST 1.5 BILLION$ TO BUILD SCIENCE PARK IN ISLAMABAD*

*National Science & Technology Park (NSTP) near NUST in H-12 Proposed Design of NSTP.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Multan Metro Bus *

*





















*

*IT park to be set up in capital with the assistance of Korea..*

A sub-committee of the National Assembly Standing Committee on Information Technology and Telecommunication was informed on Wednesday that Information Technology Park, with the assistance of Korea, would be established in the federal capital. The committee met under the chairmanship of its convener Amjid Ali Khan. Officials of the ministry during the briefing informed the committee that the proposed IT park would provide a whole ecosystem including affordable space to companies along with power, bandwidth, and linkages between industry and academia. IT Park, a initiative from Korea, is a $ 50 million investment in the local IT industry meant to uplift the local industry as well as strengthen the decreasing business volume between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Solar Water pumps in District Bannu Swabi and D.I.Khan to supply water to different villages and irrigation in remote areas*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hazara Motorway Package I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

174KM long Sibbi-Kohlu highway completed.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*NHA COMPLETES KOHALA-MUZAFFARABAD ROAD REHABILITATION PROJECT*






ISLAMABAD: National Highway Authority (NHA) has completed Kohala-Muzaffarabad Road (S-2) rehabilitation project.

The project is being carried out under Flood Emergency Reconstruction Project (FERP), funded through Asian Development Bank loan, said an official of NHA on Saturday.

The project has been implemented through three packages, Kohala-Dulai Package-I costing Rs 2566.30 million has been completed. Package-II Dulai-Muzaffarabad costing Rs 899.00 million has been completed.

Similarly Package-III Chatter Kalas Bridge-Dulai Bridge which cost Rs 368.96 and it has been also completed.

The NHA official said the government is satisfied with the standard of construction work of rehabilitation of Kohala Muzaffarabad Road.

The work has been executed as per approved specifications and is of desired quality. However, due to heavy rains in the year 2013-14, certain damages to retaining structures/culverts were observed at 13 locations of Package-II.

He said that the rectification work on damaged locations has been undertaken and almost accomplished, so the condition of whole road has become satisfactory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

guys can anyone tell me any progress on lodhran khanewal highway.its my native area i keep hearing about it.some 75 billion project


----------



## Danish saleem

moha199 said:


> I am creating this thread TO SHOW THAT WE ARE ALSO PROGRESSIVE AND ON THE RIGHT PATH TOWARDS SUCESS



My favorite thread of PDF.


----------



## I FLY HIGH

My favourite thread too.


----------



## PoliticalStagePk

*Pakistan For All Pakistanis : Moonis Elahi*

In the last 62 years, much ingenuity has been spent to explain the concept of Pakistan as envisioned by the Quaid and Iqbal. But the question that haunts us even after 62 years of attaining freedom is that how close have we come to the actual translation of our founding fathers’ vision into reality? There are no two views that their vision was based on the genuine desire to provide the Muslims and other deprived communities of the Sub-Continent with a free homeland where they could live with honor and respect. Together, Iqbal and the Quaid had visualized a society where the cardinal principles of main stream Islam based on socio economic justice and equal rights for all irrespective of their religious, economic and ethnic backgrounds were to be guaranteed.

They knew that the British-Hindu nexus was too powerful to be broken and the Muslims would always remain as third rate citizens in a Hindu dominated India and they would never get their rightful place in the society. The pathetic conditions in which the 150 million Muslims are forced to live in India today are a living testimonial to Iqbal and Quaid e Azam’s foresight. They had foreseen that under the Hindus the doors of higher education, better employment and economic excellence will never be open to the Muslims. Allama Iqbal’s historic Allahbad address in 1930 when he first articulated the dream for Pakistan turned a new leaf in the freedom movement of Indian Muslims and gave them a fresh lease of life. This Iqbalian dream inspired the Muslims of India with a renewed hope for freedom and they soon rallied under the banner of All India Muslim League led by Quaid e Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and won freedom from the British after countless sacrifices on 14th August, 1947.

But 62 years after the success of this historic struggle for freedom the most saddening truth is that the people of Pakistan are still loitering in the dark. Despite living in an independent country the light of freedom has still not illuminated the lives of many. The Quaid-e-Azam had a very clear and principled concept of Pakistan which he explained through his words and deeds on numerous occasions. On March 24, 1943 he openly declared in a party session that he would much rather not struggle for freedom if eradication of economic injustice of the poor and the deprived could not be ensured in the State of Pakistan. It is quite evident from our Quaid’s words that Pakistan was to be a land devoid of economic oppression and exploitation of the have not’s at the hands of the powerful. But 62 years later an overwhelming number of Pakistanis still face the same pre independence oppression and exploitation and they continue to live as third rate citizens in their own country. Today more than 60% of Pakistanis are living below poverty line. More than half of the Pakistanis have no access to clean drinkable water. Similarly health and education facilities are also available to a negligible portion of the society. Law is only for the rich and the influential. With these problems already playing havoc in the lives of Pakistanis suddenly new problems like the atta crisis, the power crisis, the water crisis and worst of all extremism have raised their ugly heads. The reasons for all these continuing as well as recent abominations are not far to seek. They are all rooted in our failure to ensure a just society based on the cardinal principles of mainstream Islam as envisaged by our great leaders. In his May 28, 1937 letter to the Quaid, Allama Iqbal asks him that what is the remedy of all the ills the Muslims of India confront? He then answers that the solution lies in the implementation of Islamic principles of economic equality, social justice and tolerance in our lives. Undoubtedly, the founding fathers of Pakistan saw Pakistan as a means to achieving socio- economic freedom for the have not’s and the hapless in the light of Islamic teachings and beliefs. I wonder as to how far we have been successful in translating this vision into reality.

Today, the spirits of both Iqbal and the Quaid must be greatly tormented to see that the people for whom they had envisioned a just and prosperous society were still stuck deep in the quagmire of socio economic deprivation, injustice and sinister exploitation by the powerful. They must be in agony to behold the tentacles of IMF squeezing the last drop of blood out of an already emaciated soul of their nation. Can anybody tell me whatever happened to Iqbal’s concept of the” self” derived from the Holy Quran and where has the Quaid’s vision of a strong and prosperous Pakistan based on principles of democracy,equality and fraternity disappeared?

I believe that on our 62nd Independence Day we should do a sincere soul searching and resolve afresh to make our country economically, socially and politically strong not by paying mere lip service to the importance of freedom but by actually taking concrete steps that may lead to the achievement of the vision and goals set by our founding fathers. To begin with as a nation we should endeavor to become self sufficient and pledge to stop borrowing pittances in loans and aids from foreign countries and financial institutions. As individuals we should resolve to lead lives free of ostentations and learn to tailor them according to our own means and resources. We should also resolve to eliminate poverty, injustice and inequality by becoming individually as well as collectively more charitable, understanding and forgiving. It is also high time that we evolve a common plan of action against tyrannical rules and exploitative politics and not allow selfish rulers to treat us as “flies to the gods who kill them for their sport”.

Here I would also want to condemn along with the entire nation over the recent tragic killings of innocent Pakistani Christians in Gojra. Sadly, this episode took place in the month of our independence and is an ugly blemish on our history. The religion of Islam declares the murder of one individual as the murder of entire mankind but only due to the callous and cruel attitude of the present rulers of Punjab a handful of fanatics were encouraged to set ablaze non Muslim Pakistanis alive in their houses in the name of Islam and ironically the actual culprits have still not been apprehended. On this Independence Day, I request all my fellow countrymen to bemoan this tragic incident and resolve to weed out all the elements that are bent upon violating the spirit of Islam which is the true force behind the creation of this Land of the Pure called Pakistan.

The need of the hour is to follow in word and in deed the teachings of Islam and the vision of the founding fathers for a Pakistan which is free of economic, religious and social exploitation. And the way to achieving these goals is to stand united against all enemies internal and external.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Country’s biggest port set to begin trial run*

KARACHI: After a delay of about six years, the country’s biggest port strategically located at the eastern side of the Karachi port with a capacity of handling mother ships is set to begin test operations in the first week of next month.

As per details made available to Dawn, terminal operator South Asia Pakistan Terminals (SAPT) of the Pakistan Deep Water Container Port (PDWCP) has taken the initiative of expediting the process of completion of the port which has already suffered long delays.

Since the draft of the approach channel of the port is not as per the required depth, the operator plans to bring in smaller vessels with a loaded capacity of 4,000 to 5,000 TEUs (Twenty-Foot Equivalent Unit) against mother ships which can load between 14,000 and 18,000 TEUs.

The main objective of the test operations, a spokesman for the terminal operator said, was to remove teething problems which were normally faced in such mega projects, adding that the test runs would be judged as per the checklist and manual provided by the parent company, Hutchison Port Holdings (HPH) of Hong Kong.

He said the test operations would be simulated as per the big ship for which the port had been developed and this would provide the operator SAPT an opportunity to check flaws if any.

Work on the PDWCP started in 2007 and the port was scheduled to commence operations by the middle of 2011. The project was conceived by the Karachi Port Trust (KPT) under a landlord concept with designed draft of 18 metres and operational draft of 16 metres.

Under an agreement, the SAPT, a subsidiary of the HPH, was to complete on shore projects, including construction of terminal, deployment of equipments and manning the terminal. The KPT was to provide land for the port, develop navigational channel and aids, port basin and road connectivity. Although the KPT has completed the capital dredging of the port basin, it is lagging behind as far as provision of the required draft of the approach channel is concerned, which has become a bottleneck.

After the delay, the KPT had last week entered into an agreement with a Dutch company for capital dredging of approach channel by removing five million cubic metres of silt and sand at a contracted cost of Rs2.985 billion.

The terminal operator’s spokesman told Dawn that under phase-I of the project, the SAPT had completed construction of the terminal and brought in equipments, including five ship-to-shore gantry cranes and 15 rubber tyre gantries. The operator has also completed three building blocks for administration, customs and canteen purposes. A 28MW power house and a storage yard with a capacity of 550,000 TEUs per annum were also ready, he added.

However, the PDWCP is currently facing two major issues which cause the delay — dredging of the approach channel and the port’s connectivity for the movement of cargo in and out of the terminal.

But the most serious issue, the spokesman said, was that as per the agreement the cess of the Karachi Dock Labour Board was not to be applied on the PDWCP, but now it was being imposed at a rate of Rs1,300 per TEU.

Meanwhile, a spokesman for the KPT told Dawn that initially capital dredging of the approach channel had been awarded to the same Chinese company which had done the dredging job of the port basin.

The KPT later excluded the dredging job of the approach channel to engage its dredgers and save funds. Unfortunately, this could not be achieved as KPT’s dredgers were dry-docked for repair and maintenance due to some reason and attempts to get this job done by other dredgers also failed, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Deep water port

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Developments around Karachi Sea view and Clifton ( aerial views)


----------



## ahsanhaider

PHARRELL Williams - Happy ( Pakistani Version) Check it out and share, it is the first one made for Pakistan. faces from every city of pakistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Russia to construct $2 billion Lahore-Karachi gas pipeline project*
Posted : October 18, 2016

ISLAMABAD (APP): Ground breaking ceremonly of the $2 billion North-South gas pipeline project is likely to be performed in December this year, official sources said Tuesday.

Russian businessmen express interest in energy sector investment in Pakistan

“It is expected that the Russian side will submit the financing plan during the current week. The service/BOOT Agreement to be finalized by the end of next month and the groundbreaking is likely in December, 2016,” sources in the Inter State Gas System (ISGS), the official project executing company, told APP.

They informed that Pakistan and Russia had signed the agreement at government-to-government level on October 16, 2015 and the pipeline was being constructed on the Built Own Operate and Transfer (BOOT) basis.

Under the project, a 1122-kilometer pipeline from Karachi to Lahore would be built with Russian investment of $2 billion. The pipeline would connect liquified natural gas (LNG) terminals located in Karachi with those of Lahore.

Pakistan-Russian Armies are rated best in the world: COAS 

They said around 1.2 bcfd (billion cubic feet per day) of gas would be transported from Karachi to Lahore through a 42-inch diameter pipeline.

They said the project was of great significance for Pakistan as it would help supply the additional volume of imported gas from the country’s South to rest of the country.

The ISGS, the sources said, had completed the procedure of hiring of consultancy services for the project, which was now in the approval process.

The commercial proposal submitted by the Russia side on August 9, 2016 was under the evaluation process by ISGS and the Price Negotiation Committee had already been constituted by the Economic Coordination Committee of the Cabinet.

Pakistan offers Russia to join CASA-1000 project

Due to the efforts of the present government, Liquified Natural Gas (LNG) terminal was constructed in Karachi in a record time. Past governments had failed to take concrete steps for the import of LNG to overcome energy and fuel crisis, they remarked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Islamabad BRTS...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

These are photos only. Not a development.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Bhikki RLNG power plant 1180 MW's, Pakistan. On fast track construction with two state of the art, the largest gas turbines in the world supplied by GE, transported from France.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*Neelum Jhelum, Hydro-electric project 970 MW. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*SAPT, at new Karachi deep water container terminal, one of the biggest in the region.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*...now CPEC development.*
A tunnel on KKH, cutting through mountains in GB.











*CPEC set to attract $150b investment in Pakistan*

China pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is planned to shoot up for a $ 150 billion investment, And a new whole world of business that will make it the largest economic region, as details of its size and stature are unveiled this week.

The plan is to connect three engines of growth - South Asia, China and Central Asian Republics and aligning it with the entire South, Northern and North-Western regions.

"CPEC will blaze a whole new trail," Chinese President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Nawaz Shairf say.

The latest "Summit of top government leaders and Investors" which has just concluded in Islamabad, projects the overall international investment in CPEC, covering 2014 to 2030, will shoot up to $150 billion, terming the $46 billion initial plans for it as just the starters - just the beginning of its phase one. Prime minister Nawaz Shairf, while inaugurating the summit said CPEC is going to change fate of the entire region. He said it will eliminate poverty and unemployment and bring the people up-front into the mainstream of modern and developed countries.

"The CPEC project is the fusion of President Xi's 'one Belt One-Road' with Pakistan's 'Vision 2025', which is sought to harness Pakistan's geo-political position into geo-economic advantage by connecting the three engines of growth - South Asia, China and Central Asia," Sharif said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Pluralist said:


> *SAPT, at new Karachi deep water container terminal, one of the biggest in the region.
> *



Depth of this is similar to Gwader port?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

save_ghenda said:


> Depth of this is similar to Gwader port?




I guess the depth is less than the Gwadar port, Gwadar sea port depth is 18 meters, the deepest in the region. Also Gwadar is a natural deep sea port with no dredging required and no dredging done. Here a lot of dredging done and still going on. 

Yes just read the Hutchison terminal here has a depth of 16 meters...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tunnel excavation of Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower project completed*

LAHORE: In what can be termed a significant development towards completion of the strategically important 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project, Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) completed the excavation of left tunnel – one of the critical components of the project.

According to information released to the media on Sunday, the project management achieved this milestone today when it successfully connected the two portions of the left tunnel with an amasing precision. During its mining operation, one of the two tunnel boring machines (TBMs) broke through the left tunnel from downstream side joining it with the portion which had already been excavated through traditional drill-and-blast method from the upstream side.

With this development, the left tunnel system from dam to powerhouse stands excavated. The right tunnel system is scheduled to be excavated by April 2017. Thereafter, the water way system would go for final phase of completion. Once this is done, the project will be ready for pressurising the tunnel system, culminating into wet testing i.e. electricity generation from the project, which is expected in early 2018.

In order to celebrate this landmark achievement vis-à-vis left tunnel, Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project (NJHP) management arranged a simple ceremony at the breakthrough site, inside the tunnel about 6-kilometre from its starting point from upstream side, wherein Wapda Chairman Muzammil Hussain performed the connectivity of the two sections of the left tunnel. NJHP Chief Executive Officer, Project Director and representatives of the consultants and the contractors were present on the occasion.

While congratulating the project management, the consultants and the contractors on completing excavation of the left tunnel, the chairman said Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project is an important project to overcome electricity shortages in the country and add environment-friendly and low-cost hydel electricity to the National Grid. He hoped that with commitment and concerted efforts of the present management of Wapda, this project will be completed in the shortest possible time.

It is pertinent to mention that for evacuation of electricity from Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project and its injection to the National Grid, a 525-KV transmission line is being constructed by National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC), which will join the National Grid at Domeli in district Jhelum through a 145-kilometre long double circuit line. This transmission line will be completed much before Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project goes into operation.








__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DI Khan-Hakla motorway starts.....................*


ISLAMABAD (APP): 

An official of National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Monday that construction of Hakla-D.I.Khan has begun.

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif performed the ground breaking of Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway.

This project,he said, is an important part of Western Route of CPEC.

He said that the* 285 km-long Hakla-D.I.Khan Motorway *will be completed within two years at a cost of more than Rs 142 billion.

He said that the project alignment started at Hakla, near Tarnol interchange on M-1 and passed through Fateh Jhang, Mianwali,Kundal and ends at Yarak at Indus Highway (N-55).

He said that the alignment of motorway passed through developing areas and its construction will generate new employment opportunities.

The NHA official said that ground breaking of the up-gradation of Zhob-Mughalkot section was performed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in December 2015.

He said that up-gradation of Zhob-Quetta highway had also been realized and work on Sorab-Hoshab section was in progress.

He said 193 Km Hoshab -Turbat-Gwadar portion had been completed and rehabilitation of D.I.Khan-Mughalkot section of N-50 would be completed by 2018.

Moreover, he said that dualization of 531 km D.I.Khan to Kuchlak section of N-50 would be operational by 2020.

About dualization of 211 km Quetta-Kalat-Surab section, he said that the project was planned to be completed by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Documentary and Aerial Views of M4 ( Faisalabad Multan Motorway), video by Asian Dev Bank

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahsanhaider

Gomal Zam Dam Irrigation Project Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

south asia KARACHI terminals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

Sindh Basic Education program has made New Schools across Northern Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Deep water container terminal also called South Asia Pakistan Terminal Karachi to be opened soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

'Work on Dera Ismail Khan-Quetta road has also been initiated' https://goo.gl/YhTGG9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim plant.......................


----------



## ahsanhaider

Peshawar Mor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Taken from the 58th Floor, i guess it might be highest accessible floor before only the Core is Left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

CPEC , a short and Concise Documentary ! Must Watch!


----------



## ahsanhaider

Enjoy this Great Video with aerial views of Bahria Town in documentary style


----------



## ahsanhaider

Documentary was not by Nat Geo, It was By CCTV





[youtube]ipg97nK1Cj0[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## only information

national geographic documentary about pakistan and cpec

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Islamabad City 2016 New video, by pakistan explorer




[youtube]emGoA55K7fM[/youtube]


----------



## ahsanhaider

Sorry for all the Broken Links Guys, it appears "Pakistan Explorers" youtube channel was suspended, so all the links are down, i would appreciate if any mod could delete all those posts with broken links.

This is the New Channel of "Pakistan Explorer"
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd1EfPX1V8HTzzrKZgObl1A


----------



## ahsanhaider

Government of Punjab E Learn Program Documentary




[youtube]KJTWXo7DPUY[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Hazara Motorway Updates Aerial Views ) WATCH/ SHARE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Original CPEC Documentary in HD 1080P Quality made by CCTV ( Do Watch in 1080P)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ahsanhaider said:


> Original CPEC Documentary in HD 1080P Quality made by CCTV ( Do Watch in 1080P)



It's not By Nat Geo instead it's Made by CCTV NEWS China


----------



## ahsanhaider

Documentary on ZONGs Successful 4G Services in Pakistan made by Peoples Daily News China


----------



## ahsanhaider

Gharo WIND Farm 150MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan China friendship based on trust, mutual support: Chinese President*
December 6, 2016 






*Chinese President Xi Jinping has said that friendship between the two is based on trust and mutual support, and we have been devoted friends through good and hard times.*

In an official message on the occasion of launching of web site for the China -Pakistan Economic Corridor today, he said China-Pakistan partnership defines the all-weather friendship and all-round cooperation between the two countries.

Chinese President urged that both countries should strengthen mutual assistance and deepen strategic cooperation.

He further said we should keep the good tradition of frequent high-level visits and meetings and support each other on issues involving our respective core interests and major concerns.

Chinese President said both countries should use China-Pakistan Economic Corridor to drive our practical cooperation with focus on Gwadar Port, energy and infrastructure development so that its fruits will reach all the people in the region.

Xi Jinping said that in the next five years, China will provide 2,000 training opportunities for Pakistan and train 1,000 Chinese language teachers for Pakistan.

He said China will also work with Pakistan to tackle non-traditional security threats so as to provide a reliable security guarantee for bilateral economic cooperation and common development.

He said China will strengthen cooperation with countries along the land and maritime Silk Roads, so as to jointly build an open platform for cooperation and create new impetus to achieve sustainable development in the related regions._* -RadioPakistan *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Documentary on Other CPEC Projects by CCTV


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's PPIB signs agreement for development, operation of 720-MW Karot hydroelectric plant*








Pakistan's Private Power and Infrastructure Board has signed an agreement with the Karot Power Co. Ltd. for the development and operation of the 720-MW Karot hydropower plant.

The run-of-river project is to be located on the Jhelum River along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor east of Islamabad.

The plant is being developed by *Karot Power*, which includes China Three Gorges-subsidiary Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd. and Associated Technologies Ltd. of Pakistan.

HydroWorld.com reported last May that Karot Power had *awarded a contract* to Yangtze Three Gorges Technology & Economic Development Co. and the China Machinery Engineering Corp. an engineering, procurement and construction contract for the project.

Work on the Karot facility was expected to start by the end of last year, with completion by 2020. Energy generated at the plant will be sold to the National Transmission and Dispatch Company under a 30-year power purchase agreement.

Construction on the plant is expected to begin by the end of the year, with completion scheduled for 2020.

The project is being developed under the Power Policy 2002 on a build-own-operate-transfer basis, with an expected concession period of about 35 years, which includes the construction period of five years and the operation period of 30 years.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan's PPIB signs agreement for development, operation of 720-MW Karot hydroelectric plant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's Private Power and Infrastructure Board has signed an agreement with the Karot Power Co. Ltd. for the development and operation of the 720-MW Karot hydropower plant.
> 
> The run-of-river project is to be located on the Jhelum River along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor east of Islamabad.
> 
> The plant is being developed by *Karot Power*, which includes China Three Gorges-subsidiary Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd. and Associated Technologies Ltd. of Pakistan.
> 
> HydroWorld.com reported last May that Karot Power had *awarded a contract* to Yangtze Three Gorges Technology & Economic Development Co. and the China Machinery Engineering Corp. an engineering, procurement and construction contract for the project.
> 
> Work on the Karot facility was expected to start by the end of last year, with completion by 2020. Energy generated at the plant will be sold to the National Transmission and Dispatch Company under a 30-year power purchase agreement.
> 
> Construction on the plant is expected to begin by the end of the year, with completion scheduled for 2020.
> 
> The project is being developed under the Power Policy 2002 on a build-own-operate-transfer basis, with an expected concession period of about 35 years, which includes the construction period of five years and the operation period of 30 years.



The work is already started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ahsanhaider

New Roads of Balochistan Benefitting People, Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Country’s biggest port starts test operations*






KARACHI: The port can handle 3.1 million twenty-foot equivalent units a year (TEUs).
KARACHI: Pakistan Deep Water Container Port (PDWCP), the country’s biggest port, started test operations on Friday by accommodating the first container ship, APL Japan.

Official sources said the vessel took along side berth No. 4 of the port at 3pm for loading around 1,000 twenty-foot equivalent units (TEUs) of export cargo.

However, the vessel having a draft of 12 metres and an overall length of 262 metres is a small vessel for a big port like the PDWCP, which has a designed draft of 18 metres and operational draft of 16 metres.

The port, located at Keamari groyne east of Karachi Port, has the capacity to handle mother ships.

The APL Japan first called at Karachi International Container Terminal, West Wharf Karachi Port, and unloaded containers of import cargo and later shifted to the PDWCP, sources said.

Sources said that keeping in view safety factors in mind, a small vessel has been deliberately selected for test operations. They hoped that the PDWCP would be inaugurated by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in the third week of January.

Moreover, using a smaller vessel also provided an opportunity to the terminal operator to experience and check possible flaws.

The vessel came from Jebel Ali, a deep port located in Dubai, and will leave on Saturday (today) at 2pm for China via Colombo Port, Sri Lanka. This indicated that the port may play a major role in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the sources added.

Under the first phase of development, the terminal operator, South Asia Pakistan Terminals (SAPT), has constructed berths No.3 and 4 while berths No. 1 and 2 would be taken up for completion under the second phase.

A spokesman for SAPT, owned and operated by Hutchison Ports of Hong Kong, said it has invested around $600 million. The terminal operator has already brought in equipment, including five ship-to-shore gantry cranes.

Besides, the terminal operator has also completed three building blocks to be used for administration, customs and canteen. A power station with a generation capacity of 28 megawatts is also ready.

The port has the capacity to handle 3.1m TEUs a year and have a storage yard to accommodate 550,000 TEUs a year, sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Amazing Grand Opening! It is Ready for Inauguration!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi to Peshawar Main Line upgradation under CPEC














__

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt seeks $200m ADB loan to dualise Lahore-Peshawar railway track*





ISLAMABAD: The government is seeking a $200 million loan from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) for a project to rehabilitate and dualise the 460-kilometre Lahore-Peshawar track, it was learnt on Saturday.

The project will involve installation of modern signalling and communication system between Peshawar and Rawalpindi.

The loan under the Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation (CAREC) Railway Connectivity Investment Programme will help make the country’s railway transport system more efficient and competitive, the ADB said.

While ADB has ensured provision of $200m in its Country Operation Business Plan (COBP) for 2017-19, the government has yet not allocated funds for the project.

The loan under multi-tranche financing facility (MMF) will also finance the realignment of its 53-km section in hilly tract from Kaluwal and Pindora. At two locations in the hilly region, two tunnels have been proposed for realignment of approaching double tracks.

The project will also involve modernisation of IT-based accounting system of Pakistan Railways. The entire accounting data and information will be transformed and migrated into the new accounting system.

Railways offers unique advantages for transporting freight and passengers over long distances, however in the past three decades increasing competition from road transport has reduced railways market share.

As of 2016, railway accounts for 4 per cent of freight traffic and 6pc of passenger traffic with major shares taken by road.

As a result, the financial performance of Pakistan Railways has not generated enough resources for investing in asset replacement and capacity expansion, an ADB report points out.

Over the recent years, the operational performance of Pakistan Railways has markedly improved and helped avoid a total failure of the sector mainly owing to improved availability of functioning locomotives and railways’ well-thought-out marketing strategies.

Despite recent improvements, the railways sector is still needed to upgrade its infrastructure on a large-scale to provide more competitive transport services, regain the market share lost to roads, and ultimately rebalance the unbearably unbalanced modal share between rail and road.

The Asian Development Bank has already started preparing a 2040 strategic plan for Pakistan Railways, and in this regard a technical committee has already been formed which held its session in Lahore on Friday. A three-member ADB technical team attended the committee meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Highway to Shigar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Nahakki Tunnel, Mohmand Agency, FATA*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Ravi Toll point at the entrance of Lahore, Lahore-Isb Motorway. Mainstream media will not show these type of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Bahria Town Rawalpindi, a city within a city. Looks Clean and Green too with proper garbage collection and all utilities. Should name them as different cities as this will be easy to categorize them. 






Bahria Town Rawalpindi....a new town a new city. 






Another good quality video starting from Rawalpindi, along the BRTS route on Murree road, down to Islamabad through expanded Islamabad highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Balloki Power Plant Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

Good progression towards future


----------



## ghazi52

Kalat-Quetta-Chaman Highway, Balochistan, Pakistan

Completed by USAID



































_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*PUNJAB, Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant, 1230 MW, U/C*































Gulberg/Jail Road Lahore flyover and underpass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

#CPEC: On way to Heavy machinery on Heavy vehicles for CPEC Power plants. #Motorway Police Pano Akil clearing safely their way


















Time to Revive this thread 

Chashma Nuclear Power Plant...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in a meeting in China regarding Economic Zone, IT. CM also discussed the establishment of Chinese Language Center in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

ghazi52 said:


> Kalat-Quetta-Chaman Highway, Balochistan, Pakistan
> 
> Completed by USAID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Infrastructure seems very good, roads are lush lush


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under construction 1223 MW Balloki Combined Cycle Power Project, Kasur, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistan Delegation in China for 6th JCC Meeting


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Lowari Tunnel, Chitral, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Steel mill project worth 662 Million dollars approved CPEC 6th JCC meeting at Beijing,China On 29th December, 2016 which would establish in district CHINIOT under CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_Bhasha Dam, Peshawar-Karachi railway line, Karachi Circular Railways approved; Keti Bandar, special economic zones, three energy projects in Sindh added to project; Orange Line trains for all provincial capitals_


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*147 MW #Patrind Hydro Power Project, #Muzaffarabad, Azad Jammu & #Kashmir, #Pakistan*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

#CPEC China Pakistan Economic Corridor

180 km #Hazara #Motorway E-35 under construction
Phase one and two to be completed in March 2017 . Phase 3 to be completed in Nov 2017 and fully completed 2018 ,E-35 Motorway will be Hasan Abdal, Jari Kas, Khanpur, Havelian Dhamtour Mansehra. Shankiri Thahkot


----------



## Kompromat

If true, this is big news for the estimated iron ore reserves in Chaniot. 



Muhammad Omar said:


> Steel mill project worth 662 Million dollars approved CPEC 6th JCC meeting at Beijing,China On 29th December, 2016 which would establish in district CHINIOT under CPEC.
> 
> View attachment 364494


----------



## Muhammad Omar

New SS World Amusement Park, Bahawalpur, Pakistan
...
Inaugurated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

More Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Short Video on CASA 1000 Energy Project




[youtube]RlkAaZo8u9Y[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

ahsanhaider said:


> Amazing Grand Opening! It is Ready for Inauguration!



Amazing just return watching this type of water fountain in Suria KLCC/ petronas twin Tower Malaysia two weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Very Nice Comparison !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Quaid e Azam Solar Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kayal bridge has been completed on Karakoram Highway KKH which is consider as a highest bridge on Karakoram Highway.































_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

Informative Video on 2017 Projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Wonderful Video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

CPEC Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

New CPEC and Balochistan Documentary 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB to provide $197mn loan for post-flood highways rehabilitation project*


The Asian Development Bank (ADB) would provide a loan of $196.9 million for the post-flood national highways rehabilitation project.

The agreement was signed on Monday between the Economic Affairs Division Secretary Tariq Bajwa and ADB Country Director Werner Liepach.

The total estimated cost of this project is $218.8mn, out of which the ADB would provide $196.9mn.

The project would contribute to the economic recovery of flood-affected areas in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Punjab, and Sindh while restoring critical physical infrastructure to sustain livelihoods and access to markets. It would also assist the National Highway Authority (NHA) in building post-disaster traffic management capacity.

The NHA would rehabilitate 212 kilometres of roads and 33 bridges using the funds provided by ADB over the next three years.

"An efficient and rapid highways network provides economic benefits that result in multiplier effects such as better accessibility to markets, employment and additional investments," said Bajwa.

The country director of ADB also assured of continued support and appreciated the government's efforts for investing in infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

PESHAWAR--Bacha Khan International Airport (PEW/OPPS) Expansion progress..
Render..




Progress..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Thar Coal




[youtube]S-1oQGRZ3Tk[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..







*GUJRANWALA.... Aziz Chowk Interchange (N-5 National Highway) *





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 5.38 MW Chianwali Hydro Power Project, Gujranwala, Pakistan.















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese company agrees to lay railway tracks in parts of KP*

A Chinese company has agreed to lay railway tracks in different parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Official sources cited by Radio Pakistan said that the agreement includes railway lines between Gilgit Baltistan and Chitral, Dera Ismail Khan and Kohat, and also connect Mardan to Saidu Sharif.

Trade and business activities are expected to flourish in the province upon completion of the railway track.


----------



## BATMAN

RangeMaster said:


> PESHAWAR--Bacha Khan International Airport (PEW/OPPS) Expansion progress..
> Render..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress..



Why not Ik consider to change its name back to Peshawar airport?


----------



## RangeMaster

BATMAN said:


> Why not Ik consider to change its name back to Peshawar airport?


May God help him to do so.


----------



## ahsanhaider

Yarik Hakla Motorway Aerial Views 2017




[youtube]HNND6WHoFHU[/youtube]


----------



## ghazi52

People of Chitral had been facing difficulty in travelling due to closure of tunnel


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BATMAN said:


> Why not Ik consider to change its name back to Peshawar airport?


Because Aviation is a federal subject not a provincial one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ryzwan

could someone please advice about Fazaia Housing Scheme Karachi, what is general perspective about this scheme
is it really offered by Fazaia or some builder using their name and is it safe and secure ?


----------



## ghazi52

Todays Pic at Attabad Lake Tunnel
























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt proposes 17 power projects for inclusion in CPEC*

** Hires consultant for ADB-funded 300MW Hydropower Project*

*PESHAWAR:* The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Minister for Energy and Power Muhammad Atif has said that the Provincial Government has proposed 17 Projects of 2825 Mega Watt for inclusion in China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Due to zero tolerance policy on corruption, the KP Government becomes a role model for the Federal as well as other Provincial Governments and now they are following our policies which were very encouraging.

This was stated while chairing a review meeting of Energy and Power Department at Peshawar, on Tuesday.

The Minister maintained that there was conducive atmosphere for investors in all sectors and now they can invest in any field without any fear.

The Provincial Government also hired consultant for 300 Mega Watt BalakotHydel Power Project to be launched with the support of Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Similarly award of SharmaiHydel Power Project was given to joint venture of Sapphire Electric and Sino Hydro of China, he added.

The meeting beside others was also attended by the Secretary Energy and Power, Engineer Naeem Khan, CEO PEDO KP, Akbar Ayub, CEO KPOGCL Raziuddin and Chief Planning Officer, Syed Zainullah Shah.

The meeting was briefed in detail regarding ongoing, new and proposed projects of Energy and Power sector and certain decisions were taken in this respect.

The meeting was informed on progress on Jabori, Lawi, Karora, DaralKhwar and Mataltan Power Projects besides run of canal project and provision of Electricity to flood effected villages of Chitral District.

The meeting was told that 2 projects on run of canal Pilot Project would be completed by end of this month.

The meeting was further told that Soliarization of 8000 schools and 182 BHUs would be made in collaboration with ADB, while work on solarization of 6000 villages already approved.

The minister directed the authorities concerned to include 1000 mosques in the solarization projects too.

The Minister while directing the quarter concerned for accelerating work on Hydel Power Projects said that 150 out of 356 Micro Hydel Power Projects have been completed and ensure the completion of remaining projects by December 31, 2017 at all costs.

He said due to transparent policies of Pakistan Tehrik Insaf led KP Government, national as well as International investors coming to the Province for investment of billions of rupees in the province. He hoped that investment in the coming 1 and half year would reach billions of US Dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another great view with the river view.

Qazi Hussain Ahmed Medical Complex Nowshera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Flyover U/C in Raiwand












Hospital in Kohlu Balochistan




Bahawalpur-Empress bridge decorated with LED lights

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StrategyMaster

BATMAN said:


> Why not Ik consider to change its name back to Peshawar airport?


because it is not in Punjab? right?


----------



## ghazi52

_


Patrind Hydro Power *Plant. AJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

StrategyMaster said:


> because it is not in Punjab? right?



Its not right... I'm not suggesting to name it to Punjab airport.
I have suggested it to rename it back to its original and very local name, Peshawar International Airport.


----------



## ghazi52

Federal domin. KPK can not change name.


----------



## dexter

Karachi Port Qasim Coal Power Plant is Paistan's Largest Coal Power Plant with a 1320MW capacity under construction due to CPEC investment and is a Mega Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Tarbela Dam 4th extension.1410 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Zahid Farid

*$200m World Bank loan for renewable energy project*

ISLAMABAD: The World Bank has initiated the process to approve a credit of $200 million for increasing the installed generation capacity of renewable energy and enhance its development in Pakistan.
The project, which will cost $300m, will also receive a loan of $100m from the Green Climate Fund.
Renewable energy generation in Pakistan falls far short of realising its potential despite the country’s considerable resources.
The proposed project, to be implemented by Sindh Department of Energy in association with the Ministry of Water and Power and Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda), is being designed to demonstrate that solar photovoltaic (PV) technology can operate in conjunction with hydropower and wind-based power generation.

According to the project document, the major funding of $260m will be spent on a series of grid-connected sub-projects, all of which will add to the PV capacity, and may include investments in related infrastructure for evacuation or system dispatch.
The World Bank and the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) are engaged with the expansion of Tarbela hydropower facility operated by Wapda. Tarbela has a current built capacity of 3478MW which will be increased to 6298MW under the Tarbela Additional Financing Project.
Land availability and evacuation constraints are two key barriers to the smooth execution of solar PV projects — both of which are available at the Tarbela site. This project would therefore seek to build at least 100MW of land-based, grid connected solar PV capacity.
The solar panels could be located on the south facing surface of the dam, other Wapda land at Tarbela, and alongside the extensive canal system already built from Tarbela to Ghazi Barotha hydroelectric plant.
The evacuation of solar power will be through the same transmission lines that are in operation for the hydroelectric plant.
The document states that Wapda has expressed an interest in owning and operating a blend of “green” hydro-plus-solar energy.
The second component of the project relates to Sindh solar PV demonstration power plant along wind corridor.
This sub-component of the project will finance one or more ground mounted solar PV power plants cumulatively sized at about 50MW. The power plants will be appropriately located on land near transmission evacuation infrastructure, and in Pakistan’s best wind resource corridor.
The Sindh government will use appropriately established special purpose vehicles (SPVs) for the realisation of these investments.
In addition, this component will finance grid extension and enhancements to evacuate power to the nearest grid station.
At a maximum cost of about $1.5 per watt, the total cost of this component is estimated at about $75m.
If the realised costs for the project are lower, the savings will be either reallocated to enhance other project components or to increase the size of the demonstration plant itself.
A component of the project will finance grid-connected, distributed, solar PV systems for small publicly owned land parcels, public sector buildings including schools, hospitals, water pumping and purification stations and other office buildings in Karachi and Hyderabad.
The Sindh government would establish an appropriate SPV for the implementation of this component.
The solar PV system will compromise photovoltaic panels and the balance of plant. The system will be connected to the nearby grid under National Electric and Power Regulatory Authority’s net-metering policy.
Another component of the project would finance off-grid solar PV technologies, especially suitable where loads are too small to justify large transmission and distribution expansion.
Published in Dawn, March 16th, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP's 'billion tree tsunami' successfully surging towards its goal*






A view of a government-run tree nursery in Haripur, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.— Thomson Reuters Foundation
One of Pakistan's greenest provinces is becoming greener still: in just a year, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has added three-quarters of a billion new trees, as part of a "tree tsunami" aimed at reversing worsening forest loss.

The success on the ground is phenomenal.

"This is not just about planting trees but about changing attitudes," said Rab Nawaz, senior director of programmes for WWF-Pakistan, which has helped audit the tree-planting effort.

The Billion Tree Tsunami, which involves adding trees both by planting and natural regeneration, is backed by Imran Khan's Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI).

It aims to turn around deforestation and increase the province's forested area by at least 2pc.

Years of tree felling have reduced Pakistan's forests to under 2pc of its land area, one of the lowest levels in the region, according to a 2015 UN Food and Agriculture Organisation report.

About 40pc of the country's remaining forests are in KP, where PTI's tree planting effort is expected to hit its billion-tree goal by the end of 2017.

*Scaling up saplings*

In preparation for the reforestation effort, the provincial government helped set up a network of tree nurseries across the province in 2016, providing loans and purchase agreements for tree saplings.

Altogether it has spent Rs11 billion ($110 million) on the effort, said Malik Amin Aslam, the chairman of the province's Green Growth Initiative.

About 13,000 government and private nurseries, in almost every district of the province, are now producing hundreds of thousands of saplings of local and imported tree varieties, including pines, walnuts and eucalyptus, Aslam told the Thomson Reuters Foundation.

The nurseries have provided about 40pc of the new trees in KP; the remaining trees have come from natural regeneration in forests now put under protection, he said.

Many small-scale nurseries, producing up to 25,000 saplings, have been set up with cash advances and a guaranteed purchase agreement from the provincial government.

Such small nurseries can earn incomes of around Rs12-15,000 a month, a sizeable income for rural villagers, said Aslam.

An estimated 500,000 green jobs have been created through the effort, some of which have gone to rural women and unemployed youth, he said.

"People have become aware that forests are KP's precious resource," he added.

Aslam said the regeneration effort is being monitored by both the provincial forest department and WWF-Pakistan, working as an auditor.

Nawaz, of WWF, said he had just returned from three days looking at 2.5 million new trees in the province. He called the restoration an amazing achievement by the government's forest department and by local communities who are paid to plant trees.

"Whether you support PTI or not, no one can deny that this is an environmental, economic and social success for other provinces to follow," he said.

*Better tech and enforcement*

The project is being monitored using modern technology. Last week Khan launched the project's website, which includes GPS coordinates of all the plantations and a live tree counter.

"This is a project for the future of Pakistan and something I keep very close to my heart. It is not only helping KP by providing a green, breathable environment and green jobs but is also building up Pakistan's much-needed defence against the high climate vulnerability that it faces," the cricketer-turned-politician told the the Thomson Reuters Foundation.

"It significantly contributes to the global efforts for sequestering carbon and mitigating climate change", Khan added.

To protect its forests, the PTI government has also enforced a complete ban on the cutting and felling of trees in reserved forests.

The government says the activities of the powerful "timber mafia" have been curtailed through dismantling more than 600 illegal sawmills and arresting more than 300 timber cutters, as well as issuing heavy fines.

"Two of our forest guards have been killed in timber encounters while many have braved injuries," Aslam said.

"All of these steps have forced the timber mafia on to the back foot and delivered a clear political message of ‘zero tolerance' to the illicit cutting of wood."

*Effort goes nationwide*

The project has been recognised by the Bonn Challenge, a global partnership aiming to restore 150 million hectares of the world's deforested and degraded lands by 2020.

The KP government – the only province to register under the Bonn Challenge, officials said – has committed to restore 380,000 hectares of forests and has already achieved nearly 80pc of that goal, Aslam said.

The Bonn challenge website estimates an economic benefit of the reforestation effort at $121m for the province, in terms of carbon sequestration, better watershed improvement and future sustainable wood supplies.

The project has proven so popular that the federal government has now begun implementing its own "Green Pakistan Programme".

The aim of the programme is to plant 100 million trees all over the country over the next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*GUJRANWALA----- Aziz Chowk Interchange (N-5 National Highway)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Perhaps biggest thread of PDF.. and that also totally for development.. thats prove that people wants only development..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1110769979050699

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Sulman Badshah said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1110769979050699


I think thats the new train engine we purchased from from USA.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu hydroelectric power project would provide more than 8,000 jobs to local residents while helping the Pakistan government modernize and expand the energy sector of the country, shifting from thermal generated electricity to clean, low-cost high reward hydroelectricity.*

The project, consisting of the main dam, affiliated facilities, a powerhouse, a residential complex and transmission lines, will also help boost the development of local industry, agriculture and tourism, ‘China Daily’ reported on Friday.

It said, China has contracted to build the project situated in remote mountainous terrain in the Upper Indus valley in the district of Kohistan of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

China Gezhouba Group Co Ltd has agreed to invest more than $1.72 billion for the construction of the main works of the 5,400 MW hydropower project.

According to Deng Yinqi, vice president of CGGC, a member company of the China Energy Engineering Corporation, the power project on completion would be capable of generating 12 billion kilowatt hours annually.

A Chinese newspaper ‘Global Times’ quoting experts say, the project will benefit both Chinese enterprises and improve livelihoods in Pakistan.

The CGGC said in a statement that the project will be one of the most difficult hydropower stations to build, and will have the largest capacity and investment in Pakistan.

It will also alleviate local power shortages and create a large number of employment opportunities, it said. The project is expected to create 8,000 jobs for the local community, according to news portal people.com.cn.






Zhou Rong, a senior research fellow at the Chongyang Institute for Financial Studies at the Renmin University of China, said it is worth noting that these employment opportunities will be brought to an underdeveloped region.

“When people set foot on the path of prosperity, with the help of Chinese builders, they will develop a heartfelt feeling toward China, providing double assurance to the iron-clad relationship between China and Pakistan,” Zhou told the Global Times.

The Dasu project is a flagship project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a part of the Belt and Road initiative.

Zhou noted, “this project getting the green light shows China’s efforts to make the development of the CPEC more balanced between the developed and undeveloped regions, and between safer and riskier regions of Pakistan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

DG Cement Factory Under Construction in Hub.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1112948808832816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Rocky rock

ghazi52 said:


>



ALAS! these so called democratic monster's are making fool of whole nation by advertising of these loaned projects by pasting their own pictures on posters. what this project has to do with PMLN. This project was financed by"ADB Asian Development Bank" ADB provided loan for this project making few bridges by taking loans from banks and not even utilising half of that and putting other half in their own pockets by corruption and burying the whole nation under burden of debt making them a good politicians?

What a shame! did someone ever asked them where our Tax money is going? where is the trade outcome? leave these loaned projects and CPEC aside. and then just think for once where did our own money going Tax,Fuel,Trade,export,etc. which project have they just started with that money or that would only be use just to increase the salaries of parliamentarians and for their foreign visits and for protection of these corrupt criminals?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

ghazi52 said:


> KKH




That is one outstanding view while driving , only in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RangeMaster

Karachi Hyderabad Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahadur Shah Power Plant*
May 2, 2017


_Just 94 days between arrival of HA at site and first fire of unit_
_Third GE 9HA gas turbine to achieve first fire in Pakistan over three months_
_Haveli Bahadur Shah projected to generate up to 1,230 megawatts (MW) - equivalent power needed to supply ~2.5 million Pakistani homes_


Jhang, Pakistan; May 2, 2017: The National Power Parks Management Company Limited (NPPMCL), GE and SEPCOIII Electric Power Construction Corporation have achieved a critical milestone in record time with the first fire of a GE 9HA gas turbine installed at the Haveli Bahadur Shah (HBS) power plant. Located in the district of Jhang, about 300 kilometers from Lahore, the 1,230 megawatts (MW) project is the second of three power plants being set up in Pakistan that will run on imported supplies of liquefied natural gas (LNG).



First fire is a critical test where the gas turbine is switched on and run on fuel at the site. The turbine can generate up to 385 megawatts (MW) of reliable power that is expected to be distributed for residential and commercial use within a few weeks following first fire. This significant accomplishment was achieved just 94 days after the unit was delivered to the project site and is the shortest duration in which a GE H-class turbine has gone from arrival at site to first fire globally. The record speed with which the project is being executed has only been possible through the strong commitment of and collaboration among NPPMCL, GE and SEPCOIII.



“We are taking action to provide electricity to the people of Pakistan in order to end the load shedding on an urgent basis,” said Rashid Mahmood Langrial, CEO of National Power Parks Management Company Limited (NPPMCL), the owner company of HBS power plant. “Once complete and operating in combined cycle configuration, the Haveli Bahadur Shah power plant will help to meet up to 20 percent of the current electricity shortfall in Pakistan, providing the equivalent electricity needed to supply up to 2.5 million Pakistani homes using industry-leading technologies.” 



“Our goal is to deliver cost-effective, clean and reliable power to the people of Pakistan as quickly as possible, and we are proud to have worked with our customer, NPPMCL and the government to reach this significant milestone in record time,” said Joe Mastrangelo, President and CEO of GE Power’s Gas Power Systems. “With this accomplishment, three HA turbines - our largest and most efficient gas turbine – have achieved first fire in Pakistan over three consecutive months."



The HA is the result of almost US$2 billion in research and development and offers leading efficiency, operational flexibility and low life cycle costs. In June 2016, GE set a world record for powering the world’s most efficient combined-cycle power plant in France – EDF’s Bouchain facility - with its HA technology. Pakistan is the first country in the Middle East, North Africa, Turkey and South Asia region to use these turbines and the HBS project is expected to be even more efficient than France’s Bouchain.



The announcement of this milestone also follows the inauguration of the 1,180 MW Bhikki power plant. The project has started to generate up to 700 MW of electricity and is powered by two GE HA turbines that are currently undergoing the final stages of scheduled testing.



“We are pleased to announce this critical step towards the completion of the Haveli Bahadur Shah project just a week after the successful inauguration of the Bhikki power plant,” said Sarim Sheikh, President & CEO of GE Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan. “With the demand for energy rising rapidly in Pakistan, GE is proud to be part of landmark projects that will contribute towards the country’s energy security for decades to come.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*A J K Patrind Hydro Power Plant ( 147 MW ) Complete*












PROJECT PATRIND
The run-of-river Patrind Hydropower Project is being constructed on river Kunhar. With a capacity of 147MW (Net), the Project shall generate, on average, 632 GWh of electricity annually. Since the Project is being developed by SHPL as an IPP, the SHPL has entered into a 30 year Power Purchase Agreement with National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC), Pakistan's grid system operator, for the sale of electricity generated from the Project.

LOCATION
The Project is located on the boundary of Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJ&K) and District Abbottabad of Pakistan, near the city of Muzaffarabad. The majority of the Project structures, including the powerhouse, are located in the territory of AJ&K. However, the diversion tunnel, flushing tunnel and a part of the weir are located within territorial limits of District Abbottabad.

The weir side of the Project can be reached through Boi Road on right side of river Kunhar at a distance of approximately 12.3 km from Garhi Habibullah, a small town in District Mansehra. The powerhouse side of the Project is accessible from lower Chattar, Muzaffarabad where a new class 70 bridge has been constructed across river Jhelum as part of the Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Combined Military Hospital CMH Medical City Expansion Project Underway
Once completed the Medical complex will have 12 Hospital buildings few buildings are already completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

@ghazi52 we should have separate thread for new and upcoming hospitals in Pakistan?

*Upgradation and construction of DHQ Sialkot and teaching hospital*

656,984 sq ft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*IFC helps generate $238m for Pakistan’s largest wind power farm*

WASHINGTON - IFC will provide and arrange $238 million in a landmark transaction to help build Pakistan’s largest wind power farm to address energy shortages and boost the development of renewable energy, IFC said.

A member of the World Bank Group, IFC will provide $66 million and mobilize a further $172 million in financing o Triconboston Consulting Corporation to construct and operate three new 50-megawatt wind farms in Sindh province.

Other financiers include the Asian Development Bank, the Islamic Development Bank, and DEG-Deutsche Investitions-und Entwicklungsgesellschaft.

This is the first time in Pakistan that a portfolio of three separate plants will be internationally financed by a single consortium, bringing further innovation to Pakistan’s project finance market. The plant is expected to be fully commissioned by the end of 2018 and will make its greatest contributions during the high-demand summer months, providing clean power to about 600,000 residential customers, according to a IFC statement.

“The new wind farm will generate reliable, clean energy at lower prices and help reduce pressure on the country’s power grid, while mitigating climate change,” said Nadeem Abdullah, Triconboston CEO. Triconboston is majority owned by the Sapphire Group, a leading Pakistani industrial group, with significant interests in textile and power.

The project is part of IFC’s broader efforts to foster private participation in Pakistan’s power sector to increase investments, help diversify energy sources, cut the cost of electricity, and reduce the use of polluting and expensive fossil fuels. Pakistan is currently facing power shortages that hamper social and economic development, and cost the country an estimated 2 percent of gross domestic product every year.

“IFC has been at the forefront of investing and mobilizing financing to support private sector participation in Pakistan’s power sector,” said Mouayed Makhlouf, IFC’s director for the Middle East and North Africa region. “This is our fifth investment in wind power in the last three years in Pakistan. The project will also support Sapphire in their diversification strategy in renewables.”

The development of wind power contributes to the diversification of Pakistan’s energy generation mix by increasing capacity with shorter lead times and also helping to reduce electricity prices. The work is part of the World Bank Group’s Pakistan Transformational Energy Initiative and Joint Implementation Plan, which aims to mobilize $10b in new generation investments to address the country’s acute power shortage and improve sector sustainability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

KPK,Lowari Tunnel,
N45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P will have two new mega cities*



PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government and the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) have signed four memorandums of understanding (MoUs) worth $10.86 billion for the launch of two new cities and three other development projects of vital importance in the province.

While CPEC City and Peshawar Model Town will be established for transforming the landscape of the province, three hydroelectric power plants will be set up in Chitral, an oil refinery in Karak and a cement factory in Haripur.

The MoU signing ceremony was held at the Chief Minister House on Monday.

Briefing the media later, Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said that his government and the FWO signed the MoUs for $11 billion worth of investment in the housing, oil and gas, hydel and cement sectors.

“The CPEC City project will cost around $4.4 billion, and 62,000 residential plots will be constructed in the mega housing project spread over 80,000 kanal,” he said. “The Model Town in Peshawar costing around $4.6 billion will be spread over an area of 108,000 kanal with 81,000 plots.”

About the other three development projects, Khattak said, “The 600 megawatts hydroelectric power plants will cost $1.10 billion, oil refinery $600 million and cement factory $160 million.”

“These projects are not loan-based. They will be built on Build-Own-Transfer basis. Not a single rupee of the K-P government will be spent on the projects,” said the chief minister, explaining the mode of investment in the projects.

“We are profiting from them [FWO] in various shapes … we will get a share from their profit,” he said, adding that the K-P government would extend full support to the FWO.

“The K-P government is also trying to sign agreements with Chinese companies in the same mode where profit is made without investing a single penny,” he added.

Sharing details of the projects, Khattak said, “The CPEC City will be built near the motorway on Colonel Sher Khan (Interchange) and Peshawar Model Town between Peshawar and Nowshera.”

Explaining the criteria of the profiting schematics, he said, “If 16 plots are established then one will be given to the K-P government.”

According to Khattak’s estimates, the K-P government would earn Rs50 billion worth of profit without making any investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

TODAY, by the grace of God, the 2nd Unit of Sahiwal coal power project has started running on its full capacity (660-MW) during trial run--and count down for 168 hour testing has now begun ...

In other words, the Sahiwal Coal Power Plant today is operating at its full capacity of 1320MW--both Unit 1 & 2 are generating power of 660 MW each.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)*




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hard rock excavation with controlled blasting methods.
Project: Widening and Upgradation of Zhob - Mughal Kot Road National Highway N-50 project of NHA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New NADRA Facilitation center in Gulberg Lahore.

This Facilitation Center will be open 24 hours & 7 days a week so No more waiting in long lines, fully air conditioned pleasant environment..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisalabad International Airport (LYP/OPFA)*

Control Tower and newly constructed apron can be seen behind the FlyDubai Boeing 737.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zamir gul Irrigation dam Kohat KPK.

The under construction Zamir Gul Dam is situated in the remote and far-flung village Ziarat Sheikh Allahdad of Southern District of Kohat on Kohat-Nizampur Road in PK-37. Annual Rainfall in the area is 22%. There is thousands acres barren land but due to no proper canal system its production ratio is nothing. Most lands of Ziarat Sheikh Allahdad are Barani.
The Dam on completion would bring green revolution in the area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mardan Medical Complex Under Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Russia to install 60 LPG AirMix plants.

24 will be set up in Balochistan. The remaining will be set up at Muree, in GilgitBaltistan and AJK.
Second deal on natural gas with Moscow being finalised as Russia will construct 1,100 kilometer LNG pipeline from North to South.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

orange one under construction was suppose to go across the Indus river but PPP forced to build it near Indian border.
PPP has always managed to toy NS, while all advisors of NS are agents of PPP.


----------



## Kompromat

Anyone has an idea about the projected GDP rebase after the census data arrives?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Road From Thalian on M-2 to New Islamabad International Airport Including Periphery Roads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*11 Development Projects Approved Across Pakistan!*


Here is a List of the Projects Approved with the Total Cost of Each.

1. Punjab Irrigated Agriculture Productivity Improvement Project (PIPIPI) – 67.5 Billion

PIPIPI has been designed to maximize the productivity of available water by using the On Farm Water Management (OFWM) technology package which will help curb water losses. This project was approved 5 years ago but abandoned, increasing its cost by 88%.



2. Peshawar Metro Bus – Rs.49.4 Billion

The government has allocated $335 m for the Peshawar Metro Bus project and it has been financed by the Asian Development Bank. It will be complete in a year and citizens of Peshawar will be able to use the facilities within a year. 45O air conditioned buses will be operational, serving about 50,000 passengers daily.

3. Jaglot-Skardu Road – Rs. 32.3 billion

The road will be expanded and is expected to cut down travel times by half after the project is completed. Good news for tourists, no more long queues during the summer vacations. [we hope!]

4. Enhancing Public-Private Partnership – Rs. 19.3 billion

The Ecnec has approved the budget to help complete development projects with private sector cooperation.

5. Koto Hydropower Projects – Rs. 14 billion

The Koto Hydropower projects were previously halted due to political reasons. A Chinese company has taken over the project at 133% increase in cost.

6. Health Services Delivery Project – Overall Cost: Rs. 13.9 billion

The project includes various departments; EPI, MNCH, Family Planning & PHC Programme (LHW Programme) and Nutrition Programme for the provision of primary health care.

7. Thokar Niaz Beg Project – Overall Cost: Rs. 10.4 billion

Expansion and improvement of Canal Road from Thokar Niaz Baig to Defence Road will provide relief to the traffic flowing from Thokar Niaz Baig to Bahria Town.



8. Karachi Neighborhood Improvement Project – Rs. 10.3 billion

Pakistan Chowk, Korangi, Malir, and Saddar areas, including Empress Market, will undergo changes due to congestion and heavy population. The Sindh Government will be receiving aid from the World Bank worth Rs 9 billion and complete the rest of the amount themselves.

9. PM’s Youth Skill Development Programme – Rs. 6.2 billion

Finally, the youth of Pakistan gets some recognition, around 100,000 youngsters will be trained in the fields of construction, energy, production, agriculture, IT and mining.

10. Rathoa Haryam Bridge Construction – Rs. 5.1 billion

The bridge is going to be 5km long and will reduce traveling time between Mirpur and Kotli, as well as Mirpur and Dadayal Subdivision.

11. Children Hospital at Bahawalpur Project – 5.1 billion

First approved in 2015, Rs.750 million was set aside for the hospital. South Korea will now be providing a loan of Rs3.5 million at concessionary rates to construct the 235-bed hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rapid Mass Transit System (Orange Line)*


----------



## ghazi52

Army Public School and College Swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Judicial complex Charsadda under construction. Will be completed in 3-4 months time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Army cadet college , Gadap , Karachi





















































____

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Faisal Mosque, Islamabad.. Eye Altitude around 3000 ft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Bahria Icon Karachi.






Islamabad BRTS route, 9th avenue. 





Islamabad Peshawar Morr flyover and BRTS interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karachi, Creek Vista and Arcadians in the background. 




Karachi
























Karachi port grand food street




















Steel Town park Karachi









Lalazar Karachi




Businesss district Mcleod Rd. 





Sunday morning Cycling C. mass. Karachi




Moin Khan cricket academy Karachi




Jinnah Terminal rd. 




Karachi Sindh Club

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karachi




Bahria Town Karachi








Maritime museum Karachi









Gymkhana 




Bahria Town Karachi




PAF Museum Karachi














Karachi Airport. 




Boat Club Karachi 




























Karachi S.Millat Rd.




Saddar Town, 




Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Clifton Karachi



















Mangrove area Karachi
























Bahria Town Karachi









Karachi Bahria Town 










DHL Pakistan and Bahria Town co branding. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of new building of Government Higher Secondary School in Karak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PCRET installs 155 units of small wind turbines in Sindh, Balochistan*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies (PCRET) has installed 155 units of small wind turbines in Sindh and Balochistan. These units electrifying 1,560 houses and nine costal guard check posts, an official of PCRET told APP. Giving details of four years performance of PCRET, he informed that the council has installed 14 KV systems in Khuzdar, 25KW PV system at Lahore Expo Centre, while Capital Development Authority tube-well electrified through 35 KV, Photo voltaic (PV) Panels. A MHP Plant (20 KW), Canal Fall SHP Plant (200 KW) installed at Mardan, Kaplan Type SHP Plant (200KW) at Kanpur Canal, while Pakistan-China Joint Hybrid (Solar, Wind and MHP) Research Centre was also established. Besides that a Hybrid (Solar, Wind and MHP) Research Centre, Solar Dryer of Capacity 200-300 kg (top), 10kg (bottom right), 5kg (bottom left) has also been installed.

It also installed Unglazed Transpired Collector Type Solar Dryer having capacity of 500 kg at Dera Ismail Khan, a Solar dryer having capacity of 500 kg installed at 10 sites of Punjab and KP for drying of dates and designed/Developed Box Type Solar Cooker with Auto-Tracker. PCRET also installed 4,016 Biogas Plants (size 3 & 5 m3/day: producing 18000 m3/day) and 200 cottage industries.

He said that PCRET being a unique facility is carrying out Research and Development (R&D) in the field of renewable energy technologies for last three decades in the country. It is pioneer in silicon technology and has developed first single crystal solar panel in 1986, dissemination and awareness of renewable energy culture in the country, imparted training to various NGOs and private sector for use of Renew Energy technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

#SwatMotorway tunnel will be open for public on 23rd March 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*this is Pakistan
*


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Improvement of 87 km section DIKhan Zhob (310) – Mughal Kot (397) Section of National Highway N-50 (ICB-3C) at Lot-2 Killi Khudae Nazar – Mughal Kot.




























__


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Northern section of Ring Road Peshawar, a 6 lane road gets LED lights *
*



*


----------



## ghazi52

PM Abbasi inaugurated the country’s second Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) terminal at Port Qasim in Karachi .
The PM noted that the new terminal had been constructed in just 330 days.
Its third LNG terminal at Port Qasim will become operational in 2018, taking the total installed capacity close to 2,000 million cubic feet per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Crystal Mall Multan*_





Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Crystal Mall Multan*_
> 
> When this Mall is expected to be completed ???




When this Mall is expected to be completed ???


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> When this Mall is expected to be completed ???



Some shops are already opened there these pictures are 3 months old


----------



## ghazi52

285 km D.I.Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway Under construction section Tarap-Pindigap.It will be operational July 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project under construction in Azad Kashmir.
Will start producing energy in February-March 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Clifton main rd. Karachi. 











Karachi burgeoning in all directions. 






Karachi MK cricket academy, creek vista apts. in the background. 

















ghazi52 said:


> Its third LNG terminal at Port Qasim will become operational in 2018, taking the total installed capacity close to 2,000 million cubic feet per day.




Karachi has now three ports in the vicinity, with the commencement of Karachi deep sea port....






BT Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Karachi Mcleaod rd. backside. 






McLeod rd, Karachi. 




DHA Karachi















BT Karachi

























Bahria Town Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*DHA city gears toward development stage, a satellite city near Karachi. *

*The upcoming residential-cum-commercial project of Defence Housing Authority (DHA) on the Karachi-Hyderabad Superhighway – the DHA City Karachi (DCK) – is all set to graduate from the planning stage into development on ground stage after completion of its master plan.*
*


























































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Operation has been successfully shifted to newly built International Departure Lounge Phase I

Faisalabad Airport Upgradation and Expansion project .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

DHA city, near Karachi












Karachi















*





Bahria Town mosque, and university, Karachi with *separate floor for women, the third largest mosque in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Development of Master City Gujranwala, Pakistan*
*













*


*======================================*

*Salm to Mandibhawaldin road completed in Punjab, Pakistan*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Housing Authority to develop Motorway City #Nowshehra under #CPEC framework. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## U-571

no mega project has been announced for the city of Karachi since 10 years

only churan of one little line of metrobus which is bound to fail badly due to lack of planning unban transport system of karachi

while china is building brand new metro train system for Lahore, Karachi is only getting its age old KCR system revived

KCR is not owned by city government, or sindh government, but the federal govt and its officially a railway land, why federal govt doesnt develop KCR despite laying all blames of ills of karachi on sindh govt is beyond anyone

no master plan for karachi since 10 years as well has been announced

K-4 water supply project which is a joint responsibility of sindh and federal govt remains unfinished since ten years as well, S-3 sewage project also not started since 10 years despite being proposed and this is the reason why all waste of karachi is dumped on clifton beach.

in a city of 30 million how a metrobus will cater to a giant city population needs is beyond anyone's understanding

metrobuses can carry limited number of people and also have big operating costs and their fares are much expensive than train transport

i live in Kuala lumpur and its main public transport are the trains and mono rails, they only make metrobus on select locations which dont have a high number of commuters, the amount of people a train carries cannot be carried by a metrobus. Why is metrobus prefered as main means of public transport in Karachi is beyond logic.

ohh i forgot, Karachi only has population size of Lahore so that might be it.

the only development karachi is getting is the real estate business of defence housing, behriya housing and fizaiya housing schemes.

how such gigantic housing schemes are viable when karachi has failing transport, education, water, electricity system to begin with is beyond anyone


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*PUNJAB/KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA | Hassanabdal-Mansehra (E-35, Hazara Expressway) | Infrastructure | U/C*
*

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Bahria Icon, second tallest building in South Asia (previously first)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*View of Tunnels of Swat Motorway Under Construction. *
*






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926010213379006466


----------



## Awan68

U-571 said:


> no mega project has been announced for the city of Karachi since 10 years
> 
> only churan of one little line of metrobus which is bound to fail badly due to lack of planning unban transport system of karachi
> 
> while china is building brand new metro train system for Lahore, Karachi is only getting its age old KCR system revived
> 
> KCR is not owned by city government, or sindh government, but the federal govt and its officially a railway land, why federal govt doesnt develop KCR despite laying all blames of ills of karachi on sindh govt is beyond anyone
> 
> no master plan for karachi since 10 years as well has been announced
> 
> K-4 water supply project which is a joint responsibility of sindh and federal govt remains unfinished since ten years as well, S-3 sewage project also not started since 10 years despite being proposed and this is the reason why all waste of karachi is dumped on clifton beach.
> 
> in a city of 30 million how a metrobus will cater to a giant city population needs is beyond anyone's understanding
> 
> metrobuses can carry limited number of people and also have big operating costs and their fares are much expensive than train transport
> 
> i live in Kuala lumpur and its main public transport are the trains and mono rails, they only make metrobus on select locations which dont have a high number of commuters, the amount of people a train carries cannot be carried by a metrobus. Why is metrobus prefered as main means of public transport in Karachi is beyond logic.
> 
> ohh i forgot, Karachi only has population size of Lahore so that might be it.
> 
> the only development karachi is getting is the real estate business of defence housing, behriya housing and fizaiya housing schemes.
> 
> how such gigantic housing schemes are viable when karachi has failing transport, education, water, electricity system to begin with is beyond anyone


o bhai most of the high end projects u see in punjab are bieng executed by the provincial govt not federal, yeh evil punjabi wala churun tmhe sindh govt aur mqm ne pichle 30 saal se bech bech ke bewaqoof banaya hua hai aur ab apny karachi ka haal dekho, soch badlo apni aur grab the collar of ppp n mqm n throw them out n elect better people, bc ethinic politics se khud tum log bahir nhn nikalto ho aur ilzam hum par dalty ho...himmat hai to ais dafa vote for pti in karachi par tum log ais muhajir wali science se kabhi bahir nhn nikalty, chupo beth ke mqm ko..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Why is Pakistan using road signs with Russian language in region of FATA?


----------



## Kambojaric

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Why is Pakistan using road signs with Russian language in region of FATA?



The Central Asian nations still use or have in recent times used the Cyrillic alphabet. The Cyrillic addition will have been made to assist C. Asian truck drivers. Kazakhstan is currently in the process of switching over to the Latin alphabet http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/10/kazakhstan-switch-cyrillic-latin-alphabet-171028013156380.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Lahore Motorway (Sukkur-Multan) M- 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Project comes on line with start of second LNG terminal*







Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inspects Pakistan GasPort floating storage regasification unit in Karachi on Monday. 

KARACHI: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated on Monday the second liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal at Port Qasim, which was built by Pakistan GasPort Limited with an investment of $500 million to pump gas into three LNG-based power plants in energy-starved Punjab.

He emphasised that electricity shortages had been largely overcome with the import of LNG – the cheapest energy source at present, adding the government was currently working on several power projects.

Pakistan is importing 600 million cubic feet of LNG per day (mmcfd) through its first terminal at Port Qasim which has been operating at 100% capacity over the past two years.

The second terminal will handle another 600 mmcfd, taking total imports to 1.2 billion cubic feet per day (bcfd).

The premier congratulated Pakistan GasPort Chairman Iqbal Z Ahmed on achieving the milestone and said he still had two more to cross.

Terming the LNG terminal a success story, he said the government’s work was not to engage in business, instead it would facilitate the private sector in setting up all new terminals and provide a regulatory framework. He saw a huge potential for investment in the LNG sector because the country had a big market for natural gas.

Abbasi revealed that 1 bcfd of LNG would be required to meet the needs of industries, compressed natural gas (CNG) filling stations, captive power plants of industrial units and power producers.

He pointed out that Pakistan had now become a fertiliser exporter due to gas imports and LNG was the cheapest source of energy at present despite media criticism.

Pakistan is expected to be importing 30 million tons of LNG per year in the next three years as more terminals are coming up. Speaking on the occasion, Ahmed said Pakistan GasPort had completed the terminal despite encountering several challenges.

The company has planned to set up another LNG terminal with a joint investment of $500 million which is expected to start running before the end of next year.

He revealed that they had also planned to set up a liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) import terminal with an investment of $50 million to meet consumer demand.

There had been ups and downs in LPG prices and the establishment of the terminal would help stablise gas rates in the country, he said, while pointing out that the government was also working on setting up LPG air-mix plants.

“The LPG terminal will also help to meet gas demand in remote areas of the country,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bashido

ghazi52 said:


> *Project comes on line with start of second LNG terminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inspects Pakistan GasPort floating storage regasification unit in Karachi on Monday.
> 
> KARACHI: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated on Monday the second liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal at Port Qasim, which was built by Pakistan GasPort Limited with an investment of $500 million to pump gas into three LNG-based power plants in energy-starved Punjab.
> 
> He emphasised that electricity shortages had been largely overcome with the import of LNG – the cheapest energy source at present, adding the government was currently working on several power projects.
> 
> Pakistan is importing 600 million cubic feet of LNG per day (mmcfd) through its first terminal at Port Qasim which has been operating at 100% capacity over the past two years.
> 
> The second terminal will handle another 600 mmcfd, taking total imports to 1.2 billion cubic feet per day (bcfd).
> 
> The premier congratulated Pakistan GasPort Chairman Iqbal Z Ahmed on achieving the milestone and said he still had two more to cross.
> 
> Terming the LNG terminal a success story, he said the government’s work was not to engage in business, instead it would facilitate the private sector in setting up all new terminals and provide a regulatory framework. He saw a huge potential for investment in the LNG sector because the country had a big market for natural gas.
> 
> Abbasi revealed that 1 bcfd of LNG would be required to meet the needs of industries, compressed natural gas (CNG) filling stations, captive power plants of industrial units and power producers.
> 
> He pointed out that Pakistan had now become a fertiliser exporter due to gas imports and LNG was the cheapest source of energy at present despite media criticism.
> 
> Pakistan is expected to be importing 30 million tons of LNG per year in the next three years as more terminals are coming up. Speaking on the occasion, Ahmed said Pakistan GasPort had completed the terminal despite encountering several challenges.
> 
> The company has planned to set up another LNG terminal with a joint investment of $500 million which is expected to start running before the end of next year.
> 
> He revealed that they had also planned to set up a liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) import terminal with an investment of $50 million to meet consumer demand.
> 
> There had been ups and downs in LPG prices and the establishment of the terminal would help stablise gas rates in the country, he said, while pointing out that the government was also working on setting up LPG air-mix plants.
> 
> “The LPG terminal will also help to meet gas demand in remote areas of the country,” he said.


Can you create a separate thread for LNG??? Where we can discuss spot purchase, terminals and shipment tenders??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Omar1984 said:


> Sheikh zayed centre
> View attachment 75532
> 
> 
> Current construction site:
> View attachment 75533


Sir any update on this


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:
284 Km....... D.I.Khan (Yarik) Islamabad (Hakla) Motorway*
Under Construction. Quetta Islamabad travelling time reduced to only 8 hours after completion of CPEC Route.
FWO is working CPEC Package 3 near Mianwali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Market Complex Miranshah A project of Pakistan Army 45 Engineer Division an endeavor to revive the economic activities of People of FATA Market Complex Miranshah contain 42 market modules having more then 1300 shops internal road network for passage of traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Market Complex Miranshah A project of Pakistan Army 45 Engineer Division an endeavor to revive the economic activities of People of FATA Market Complex Miranshah contain 42 market modules having more then 1300 shops internal road network for passage of traffic



They should not have invested in concrete roofs and multi story buildings, which will mostly be occupied by stuff.
Low cost / prefab. roofs and ground floor buildings would have been a wise investment.
Just like any standard mall building.
Those buildings are good for living but for shopping is an over kill in locality like miran shah.
Clear signs that Pakistan lacks an organization which define and classify everything.


----------



## ali_raza

BATMAN said:


> They should not have invested in concrete roofs and multi story buildings, which will mostly be occupied by stuff.
> Low cost / prefab. roofs and ground floor buildings would have been a wise investment.
> Just like any standard mall building.
> Those buildings are good for living but for shopping is an over kill in locality like miran shah.
> Clear signs that Pakistan lacks an organization which define and classify everything.


design and stuff is truly overkill but then we needto send some messages somewhere and also the the area deserved it


----------



## BATMAN

ali_raza said:


> design and stuff is truly overkill but then we needto send some messages somewhere and also the the area deserved it



We can invest same money in building houses, that would serve the families more!
or can build more shops in neighboring town, with same amount of money.

that's how shops should look in regions like Miran Shah:


----------



## ghazi52

You mean like this..................
Punjab model bazaar....Loadhran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Railway station before and after revamping and restoration. More than 3 million people of region will get benefited.







After.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Ring Road Southern Loop inauguration today.












The Government of Pakistan, Ministry of Communications, National Highway Authority now intends to further extend its motorway program through building Peshawar – Karachi Motorway (“PKM”) to connect port city Karachi with the upcountry and onward to Peoples Republic of China, Afghanistan and Central Asian States.
Following Motorway segments are the part of *Peshawar – Karachi Motorway (PKM*):

i. *Peshawar–Islamabad Motorway (M-1)*, 155 Km: This segment of PKM has already been construction and opened to traffic as 6-lane divided Motorway.

ii. *Islamabad–Pindi Bhattian Motorway (M-2)*, 235 Km: This segment of PKM has already been completed as part of Lahore – Islamabad Motorway (M-2), 357 Km long 6-lane divided Motorway. 
iii. *Pindi Bhattian–Multan Motorway (M-4)*, 309 Km: This segment of PKM is a 4-Lane divided Motorway, which has been divided into following sections:
a) Pindi Bhattian–Gojra Motorway (M-4), 124 Km: This section of M-4 has already been completed and opened to traffic
. b) *Gojra–Shorkot Motorway*, 62 Km: This section of M-4 is under construction.
c) *Shorkot–Khanewal Motorway*, 65 Km: This section of M-4 is under construction. 
d) *Khanewal–Multan Motorway*, 58 Km: This section of M-4 has already been completed and opened to traffic. 
iv. *Multan–Sukkur Motorway (M-5)*, 392 Km: This segment of PKM is under construction through an EPC Contract. 
v. *Sukkur–Hyderabad Motorway (M-6)*, 299.3 Km: This segment of PKM is being procured by inviting Bids from prequalified Bidders in accordance with the provisions of this RFP. 4 | P a g e 
vi. *Hyderabad–Karachi Motorway (M-9)*, 136 Km: The existing Karachi – Hyderabad 4-Lane Superhighway is being converted as 6-Lane divided Motorway on BOT basis that is near completion


----------



## .

Finally !!!!!!!!!
After years of corruption the Chitral-lowari tunnel has been finally functional in the Winter months.




This is the tunnel on the Western side /Smaller one for LTV whereas the larger one is still on construction for HTV.
I had an epic experience last year ,Took my non-face lifted city all the way to Chitral ,It was an epic experience (Although I would advice only experienced drivers on this journey).
Roads are absolutely awesome even better than some roads on Major cities till Dir valley.
On the Chitral side ,A double road like Motorway is being constructed ,from other end in Main Chitral bazar it looks EPIC scenery with background of Tirich Mir overlooking the valley.
I really do hope that construction of this road is completed ,although projects in these areas face enormous amounts of corruption and disruption due to political instability in the Federal Government..




Shandur-Chitral CPEC Road.












Chitral Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Expressway/ Motorway (E-35).*


----------



## ghazi52

*38 km Lyari Expressway would be completed by 20th January 2018. It will link Karachi Port with Karachi Hyderabad Motorway M-9*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Coal fired power plant in Hub .Balochistan. construction and operation of 2×660 MW Coal-fired Power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhakkar-D.I. Khan bridge*

Later, Prime Minister Abbasi performed the groundbreaking of a bridge on the River Indus to connect Bhakkar and Dera Ismail (D.I.) Khan.

Costing Rs7 billion, the project will take around 18 months to complete establishing a new road link between the Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provinces to facilitate goods transport.

The federal government will fund the project and Rs400 million has been allocated for it during the fiscal 2017-18. Being a component of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the bridge will be linked with DI Khan-Islamabad motorway.

Currently, there are 15 crossing points over the River Indus with none including bridges, barrages and head works being wider than 20 feet which is insufficient to accommodate the traffic congestion and load. The bridge will link the Kallur Kot area of Bhakkar and D.I. Khan’s Dhaki area by reducing the distance from 80km to just 15km.

The four-lane bridge will be 1.28km-long and the total stretch of roads on both the carriageways would be around 14.2km. The design life of the bridge is 100 years with the traffic speed to be set at 100km an hour.


----------



## Indus Priest King

Made this on my last trip to Karachi - Karachi green line BRTS





Extremely slow work, may be it might pick up after the election, but highly doubt that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

Some pictures really beautiful and impressive. 

My best wishes for development of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

*Hub fishermen to get floating jetty*

KARACHI: China Power Hub Generation Company (CPHGC), a project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), and the Coastal Development and Fisheries Department of Balochistan have signed a memorandum of understating to build a floating jetty for the fishermen of Hub, Lasbela district.

*According to a press release on Thursday, the floating jetty will be the first of its kind in the province. It will be the country’s first floating jetty that will be financed by the private sector.*

The floating jetty, part of the CPHGC’s corporate social responsibility initiatives, will be constructed at Allana Goth, Mouza Kund, Lasbella. It will facilitate hundreds of fishermen of the area for whom fishing is the only source of income, it said.

Published in Dawn, January 26th, 2018


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Emaar Crescent Bay Karachi...



































*Gwadar City gearing up for first International Trade Expo 29-30 Jan 2018 under China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).*
CPEC is one of the six corridors of China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI). Opening its doors to the world, Gwadar will next week host its first ever international trade exhibition under the auspices of the Gwadar Port Authority and the China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC) at the Gwadar LinYi Trade City.












































































Gwadar is all set for hosting the first Gwadar Expo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thanatos

Most of the pics are deleted, some of the members have done extremely hard job to post pics. I would request the admins to close the thread and start a new one regarding infrastructure development projects in Pakistan.


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The Agricultural Park of Wana . FATA....

The Agri Park Project in Wana, SWA-PAK aims to incubate local agri business potential and reduce wastages that occur during the process of harvesting, storage and transport of fruit and vegetables. Current indicators suggest that between 25-30% of agri produce is wasted due to lack of facilities and formal training in farming, harvesting and transporting techniques. Agri-Park will enable the farmer to get exposed to formal training, facilities and the consumer, resulting in the overall socioeconomic developmentof SW and Wana in particular.
The project features FATA's first cold storage, pine nut processing plant, tomato processing facility along with fruit and vegetable warehouses and market places. Accommodation and amenities for resident staff is inbuilt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western route to be completed by end of this year*

ISLAMABAD : The western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is going to be completed by the end of this year along with other 11 mega projects which were initiated in 2015-16.

The completion of those projects will reduce travelling time and boost economic activities.

“*Hakla-DI Khan having the length 285km with a cost of Rs122 billion and 81km Zhob-Mughalkot costing Rs8.8billion funded by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) will be completed by December 2018,*” a senior National Highway Authority (NHA) official told The Express Tribune.
“The completion of these two projects will connect the port city of Gwadar with Quetta by Khuzdar,” he said and added, “With it the western route will become completely functional.”

According to the NHA the under-construction projects – the Hakla to Dera Ismail Khan motorway — is an important part of the western route of CPEC, and will reduce the travel time from Islamabad to DI Khan from five hours to just two-and-a-half hours.

It will greatly help the movement to the country’s southern cities such as Quetta and Gwadar.

Meanwhile, *another important project — Khuzdar- Ratodero (151 km) that has been completed at a cost of Rs8.8 billion is all set to be inaugurated this year in April.*

This project though is not part of CPEC

“The significance of this project is that it will provide the much-needed connectivity between Balochistan and Sindh and also facilitate CPEC traffic originating from the Gwadar Port,” said the NHA official.

Other projects include the *Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9) where 95% work has already been completed and will see the finish line in March.*

The 136km, the six-lane motorway with the two-lane service road on either side, is being built on the BOT basis at a cost of Rs44 billion.

Being the country’s busiest section with over 30,000 daily traffic count, this motorway will be immensely helpful in catering to the commercial traffic originating from the Karachi Port and the Port Qasim.

Following the recent inauguration of the Lyari Expressway, M-9 will offer an added benefit to commuters to reach their destinations without facing the city congestions.

*Gojra-Shorkot (62km) and Shorkot-Khanewal (65km) sections of M-4 are scheduled to complete by August with a cost of Rs17 billion and Rs22 billion, respectively.*

Financed jointly by the Asian Development Bank and Government of Pakistan, their completion will reduce travel time from the federal capital to Multan to just 5 hours.

*Lahore-Abdulhakim Motorway (230 km) is another important project that is expected to complete by May*. Built at a cost of Rs 148 billion, the six-lane motorway will provide a swift and easy route between Lahore and Multan.

One of the important links of CPEC and the country’s longest planned motorway,* Multan-Sukkur (M-5) is though scheduled to complete in 2019.*

Its two sections — *Multan to Shujaabad and Pano Aqil to Ghotki — will be completed this year. The 392km-long motorway is being financed by China at a cost of Rs294 billion.*

*Lahore-Sialkot Motorway (89 km) will be completed on the BOT mode by December at a cost of Rs44 billion.* It will link the industrial city of Sialkot with the rest of the country, leading to swift movement of industrial products.

*Islamabad Metro Bus (26.5km), another challenging project, is under execution and will be completed by the end of April.* The project will link the traffic from the twin cities with the New Islamabad International Airport (NIIA).
Hazara Motorway (E-35) from Burhan to Shah Maqsood Interchange (47km) is already completed and open to traffic. The 15km addition is scheduled to complete by May, thus reducing the distance between Islamabad and Abbottabad to one-and-a-half hours.

*The widening and improvement of GT Road section from Thokar Niaz Baig to Hudria Drain (10km) is underway and will be completed this year.*


----------



## ghazi52

China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Co. is working on MATIARI-LAHORE ±*660kV HVDC Transmission project. *
The capacity is 4000 MW. Length of transmission line is 878km. Construction period is approximately* 27 months*.


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P has fastest growing economy in Pakistan, says Dr Pasha in new book*






Author says remittances-led service economy has outpaced growth in all other provinces.

ISLAMABAD: Led by a remittances-led service economy, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) has grown at the fastest pace among the four provinces during the last four years, registering an average growth of 5.1%, claims Dr Hafiz Pasha in his new book, ‘Growth and Inequality in Pakistan’.

K-P’s average growth rate of 5.1% was better than the national average of 4.5% for the period of 2013-14 to 2016-17, according to the publication.

Punjab, the powerhouse of the ruling PML-N, is in second place, behind the war-torn K-P province since 2008. Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has been the ruling party in K-P since 2013.

Sindh, which was the fastest growing provincial economy from 2000 to 2007, lost its momentum in 2008 when the PPP came into power, writes Dr Pasha.

Balochistan has struggled with a growth rate that has not exceeded 3% at any time during the last 15 years. The writer says that this is one of the worrisome features of the growth process since 1999-2000.

“The people of Balochistan are probably suffering today from a greater sense of deprivation and exclusion.”

The author, who is former finance minister of Pakistan and husband of Punjab’s incumbent Finance Minister Dr Ayesha Ghaus Pasha, has for the first time segmented Pakistan’s economic growth into provincial performance.

In his book, Pasha explains the interconnectedness of inequality and low growth in Pakistan. The book states that the economic and social structures have perpetuated high income, wealth and regional disparities.

The publication shows that Punjab had a share of 54% in national GDP in 2016-17. The next economy in terms of size is Sindh, with a share of 30%. K-P and Balochistan have shares of 13% and 3%, respectively.

However, findings suggest that the highest growth rate in K-P was more because of the structure of its economy than the economic policies of the provincial government. Although Punjab has remained behind K-P, the pace of growth that was 2.9% in 2008 in Punjab jumped to 4.6% in 2016-17.

Compared to this, K-P’s economy that grew at a pace of 4.9% in 2008 posted 5.1% economic growth rate in the last fiscal year 2016-17.

*Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa*

Dr Pasha’s findings come as a surprise, as it is usually believed that K-P has suffered due to worsening law and order situation since 2001 when Pakistan decided to become an ally in the US-led war against terrorism. The basic contributing factor to growth, however, is the large inflow of remittances per-capita, both foreign and domestic, according to the author. Almost 20% of household income in K-P comes from remittances, as compared to less than 10% in Punjab and below 3% in Sindh and Balochistan.

According to the author, K-P has acquired the characteristics of a remittance-led service economy, with a limited indigenous production base.

Afghan transit trade and NATO supply movement have contributed to the higher growth in the transport sector. The ownership of dwellings sub-sector has achieved a high growth rate of 6.5% due to the investment in housing from home remittances. These inflows have also created high demand for economic and social services.

K-P has maintained a growth rate close to 5% throughout the 15 years and achieved the highest growth rate since 2007-08.

*Punjab*

Pakistan’s most populated province grew at an average rate of 4.6% since 2013 – lower than K-P but higher than the other two provinces.

This rate was 2.9% for the period of 2008 to 2012-13. According to the author, the performance of the agricultural sector has a vital role to play in the growth process of Punjab. He states that unfortunately, the emerging structural problem for Punjab is the loss of dynamism of agriculture. This sector grew at the rate of almost 4.5% in the decade of the 90s, but since then it has managed a growth rate of only about 2%.

*Sindh*

During 2013-14 to 2016-17, Sindh’s economy grew at a pace of 4.2%, which is even lower than the national average but only better than Balochistan. The book states that the economy of Sindh had shown exceptional dynamism in the Musharraf period.

Conditions in Sindh changed fundamentally after 2008. The breakdown of law and order in the metropolitan city of Karachi has led to a severe loss of economic momentum, from over 6% growth in the earlier years to below 2% after 2008. This implies a loss to the regional economy of almost Rs400 billion per annum, according to the author.

Industry has actually contracted since 2008. Agriculture in Sindh has also performed poorly over the last 15 years, with an average growth rate of less than 2%. The services sector, especially trade, has also been impacted by periodic closures and lack of security.

*Balochistan*

Balochistan has remained the slowest growing province since 2000. It registered an average growth rate of 3.6% for 2013-14 and 2016-17 periods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt approves 24 projects worth Rs185 billion*

ISLAMABAD: The government sanctioned on Monday two-dozen development schemes costing Rs 185 billion including over half a dozen projects, which were not part of the original development programme that the National Economic Council (NEC) had endorsed in May.

Headed by Deputy Chairperson of Planning Commission Sartaj Aziz, the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) also cleared some projects which last month faced a 60% cut in their allocations due to slow progress in approvals.

The CDWP processed 24 projects worth Rs184.8 billion out of which 10 projects worth Rs169.6 billion were referred to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) for final approval.

The government’s decision to include new projects in the Public Sector Development Programme 2017-18 (PSDP) and to clear those that are facing funding constraints highlights flaws in its planning, which is becoming the core reason for cost escalations.

On January 24, the Prime Minister’s Office cut the development budget of new but unapproved schemes by 60% and of the ongoing schemes that did not get releases during the first seven months by 50%. The PM took the decision to divert the funds to those schemes that are either at advanced stages of completion or may give a boost to the ruling party in the upcoming general elections.

The CDWP recommended the Evacuation of Power from Suki Kinari, Kohala and Mahl hydropower projects at a total cost of Rs 73.6 billion to Ecnec. The main objective of the project is construction of a 500kV transmission network to provide interconnection facilities for evacuation of power.

The government has kept only Rs100 million for this project in the PSDP 2017-18 and 60% of it has already been slashed.

The CDWP recommended a *project for replacement of old and obsolete signal gear from Lodhran to Khanewal at a cost of Rs18.6 billion to the Ecnec. The PSDP allocation for this project was Rs3.3 billion, which has already been slashed to half.*

The *Darawat Dam Project was also recommended to Ecnec for approval with an estimated cost of Rs11.8 billion.*

The CDWP also approved *renovation of railway stations at a cost of Rs1.5 billion. Bahawalpur, Raiwaind, Gujranwala, Karachi, Peshawar, Hyderabad, Sukkur, Lahore and Rawalpindi railway stations will be renovated.*

The CDWP also sanctioned Rs19.2 billion for construction of Chitral-Booni-Mastuj-Shandur road. The original cost of this scheme was only Rs2.4 billion. In governance projects, the Federal Programme under Access to Justice Programme worth Rs6.4 billion was recommended to Ecnec for approval.

The CDWP also approved about eight projects, which were not part of the PSDP 2017-18 that the NEC -the country’s constitutional body – had endorsed in May 2017 as part of its budget approval exercise. The majority of these projects are in the road sector and some are linked to constituency politics, said sources in the planning ministry.

The CDWP approved Rs544.6 million for construction of four bridges, although it was not part of the PSDP.

It also recommended* construction of Ziarat road and Harnai road at a cost of Rs10.8 billion*. This project was also not part of the PSDP.

Similarly, the CDWP approved construction of a six-lane overhead bridge at Shahdara, Lahore at a cost of Rs2.1 billion. This scheme is also not part of the PSDP and the government will fund the project out of the Special Federal Development Programme.

A *Rs500 million project for purchase of road clearance machinery was also approved despite it not being part of the PSDP 2017-18. For extension of Bannu airport, the CDWP approved Rs715 million*, again not part of the PSDP. The body also approved Rs2.3 billion for strengthening security at the airport. This scheme is also not part of the PSDP.
The CDWP also approved Rs751.5 million for a health sector scheme, which was not part of the PSDP.
The CDWP approved two schemes of Ministry of Information Broadcasting totaling Rs203 million. It also cleared a project for establishment of Centre for Neuro Sciences at PIMS at a cost of Rs7.5 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rehabilitation and Upgradation Trimmu Barrage on River Chenab in the Jhang Punjab*
UpStream Flared Out Wall of Trimmu Barrage Work In Progress


----------



## ghazi52

*Emergency Response Centres to be established on Motorways*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: The National Assembly was informed on Wednesday that the federal government would establish Emergency Response Centres at every 40 km distance of Motorways across the Country.

Responding to a question of Pakistan People’s Party’s (PPP) Shahida Rehmani in the National Assembly, the State Minister for Communication Junaid Anwar Chaudhry told the House that the decision by the federal government to establish Emergency Response Centres on Motorways aims at to provide prompt treatment facilities to commuters and accident victims.

The minister said that Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has accorded approval to the project, adding that the physical work on establishing the Emergency Response Centres would be started from mid-March.

Junaid Anwar Chaudhry said that three Trauma Centres are operational at M-1, N-45 Rashaki, M-9, S-94 Nooribad and at M-9, N-32 Karachi while three Trauma Centres are still non-operational.

The state minister said that yet these Trauma Centres are insufficient and there is a dire need to establish Medical and Trauma Centres along with side the Highways to provide prompt medical facilities to the distresses road users.


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan government declares Bostan Industrial Estate an economic zone*

QUETTA: The Balochistan government has declared Bostan Industrial Estate an economic zone in a bid to attract investment under the ambit of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The decision was taken during a high-level meeting presided over by Balochistan Chief Minister Abdul Quddus Bizenjo at the CM Secretariat.

Home Minister Sarfraz Ahmed Bugti, Chief Secretary Aurangzeb Haq, Additional Chief Secretary Planning and Development, Nasibullah Bazai, Finance Secretary Qamar Masood, Quetta Commissioner Amjad Ali Khan, Director General Industry Department Saira Ata and others were in attendance.
The chief minister directed the officials concerned to ensure basic infrastructure and all other required facilities at the economic zone to facilitate investors and industrialists.


----------



## ghazi52

*Zhob-Mughal Kot section N-50.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Under-construction Veterinary and Animal Sciences building of Lasbela University of Agriculture Water and Marine Sciences LUAWMS, Uthal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thakot Bridge Havelian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

Satellite imagery for M2 Interchange (Feb 2018)


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on Darra Adamkhel-Hayatabad gas pipeline to start this month*

ISLAMABAD (NNI): The Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited (SNGPL) would start construction work on 38-kilometer Darra Adamkhel to Hayatabad gas pipeline during the current month to ensure smooth supply of gas to Industrial Estate Hayatabad, Peshawar. “The company is trying its best to ensure supply of gas to all industries of the estate for which it carried out necessary maintenance of gas pipeline network and all consumer meter stations to ensure uninterrupted supply of the commodity,” official sources told state-run media. During the current fiscal year, they said ample gas had been supplied to all industries including Compressed Natural Gas stations, captive power units and cement industries, which is evident from the fact that consumption of industrial consumers had increased by 904 million cubic feet (mmcf) during the first four months as compared to the corresponding period of previous year.

“Peshawar industries’ gas consumption stood at 4,899 mmcf during the period from July-October-2016, while in July-October-2017 at 5,804 mmcf, which shows an increase of 904 mmcf,” the sources said.


----------



## ghazi52

Work on a long and high bridge underway at Km 81 near UC Pawa, Abbottabad. In last pic, Girder launching is underway in Abbottabad. *E - 35 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here is a little glimpse of what is coming!! Beauty.. 

*Shah Maqsood to Havelian Interchange.......E - 35*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Seven small dams, 13 irrigation schemes completed in Fata so far*

Federally Administered Tribal Area (Fata) Development Authority has completed seven small dams and 13 small irrigation schemes since 2004 to till date.

Official source told APP here today that as a result of completion of these projects a huge land has been brought under cultivation.

As some of these completed projects are multi-purpose, therefore, a huge population is also benefited by using clean drinking water.

Moreover, the power generation projects have been initiated by Fata Development Authority which will play key role in reducing the energy crisis after their completion.

So far, Fata DA has completed these projects including Dargai Pal Small Dam, SWA, Dandy Small Dam, NWA, Moto Shah Small Dam Mohmand Agency, Sheen Kach Small Dam FR Tank, Zao Small Dam, Khyber Agency,Kand Small Dam, NWA, Ping Small Dam, FR Bannu, Sheen Warsak Irrigation Scheme, SWA, Musa Nikka Irrigation Scheme, SWA, Zeera Letta Irrigation Scheme, SWA, Sadda Weir Lower Kurram, Agency, Walai Killi Bazar Zakha Khel Irrigation Scheme, Khyber Agency,Pir Qayum Drinking Water, Kurram Agency, Makha Zai Irrigation Scheme, Kurram Agency, Zarwam Irrigation Scheme, FR Bannu, Jallandar Irrigation Scheme, Kurram Agency, Shahbaz Sum Irrigation Scheme, Kurram Agency, Shawa Irrigation Scheme, NWA, Maula Khan Sarai Irrigation Scheme, SWA.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) Plant of Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDCL) at Nashpa, Karak. *KPK* on 8 March 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khalifa Coastal Oil Refinery project*

ISLAMABAD: Pak-Arab Refinery Company (Parco) is in the process of preparing a comprehensive feasibility study on the Khalifa Coastal Oil Refinery project, which has remained in doldrums due to paucity of funds after approval in 2007.

According to sources, the company is working on a feasibility study that will be conducted at an estimated cost of $4.5 billion.

It is implementing the project at Khalifa Point, near Hub, Balochistan, which will be a state-of-the-art refinery having production capacity of 250,000 to 300,000 barrels per day (11 to 14 million tons per annum).

Annual consumption of petroleum products in the country is around 24 million tons, of which only 15% is met through domestically produced crude oil while the rest is imported in the shape of crude oil and refined petroleum products.

Locally produced and imported crude is refined by six major and two small refineries in the country.

Byco Oil Pakistan Limited installed an oil refinery in Hub at a cost of $400 million in 2015 with refining capacity of 120,000 barrels per day, equivalent to 5 million tons per annum.

Byco has also installed Single Buoy Mooring (SBM) facility for the transportation of crude oil from ships to storage tanks.

Total Parco Pakistan Limited acquired Chevron Pakistan and with 765 petrol pumps it has become almost equivalent to the size of Shell Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*PC owners to build new hotel chain along CPEC route*






PC hotel in Karachi. PHOTO: PC OFFICIAL

LAHORE: The Hashoo Group, Pakistan’s biggest hospitality brand, is looking to launch another hotel chain called ‘Hotel Two’ across Pakistan to upgrade the group’s profile, said a high-ranking official.

The group currently owns and operates several hotel chains across Pakistan including its flagship Pearl Continental (PC). ‘Hotel One’ comes under its parent company Pakistan Services Limited while the group is also operating Marriot hotels in Pakistan.

Since the group has already covered all first-tier cities through its five-star hotel chains, the management is now focusing on second-tier cities and other far-flung areas, which have tourist attractions like the northern areas including Gilgit, Hunza and Skardu.

Its single-star chain, Hotel One, has almost 40 sites with most of them being in second-tier cities.

However for Hotel Two, the management is looking for properties along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) route as it believes that the route will bring significant business for them.

“We have bought some properties along CPEC route in Punjab and are also looking at expanding our range to other provinces,” said PC General Manager Zulfiqar Ahmed Malik in an interview with The Express Tribune.

He said despite political uncertainty and a still less-than-ideal security situation, the company would keep on investing in existing and new ventures.

“We have started businesses in those places where investors were hesitant to go initially like Gwadar, Muzaffarabad, etc. However, we continue to invest and are about to open hotels in Malam Jabba, Multan, Mirpur and Hyderabad,” he said.

The Hotel One brand would also continue to expand wherever feasible along with Hotel Two which would provide some added features and fall in the two-star category, Malik added.

Interestingly for northern areas, the management has some other plans as far as typical construction is concerned, which takes years.

“In some areas of the north, we will not go for typical construction and may bring in fabricated stuff from China and pull that together which will help us in opening the property rapidly,” Malik said.

The group has raised Rs9 billion recently through Sukuk (Islamic bonds). Malik said the money raised would be used to expand the Hashoo Group’s hotel base in all categories throughout Pakistan.

“We have raised Rs9 billion recently which will be spent on introducing the new hotel category and expansion and renovation of current sites,” he said, adding that successful fund-raising showed the trust placed by banks and financial institutions in the group’s business practices.

Talking about the overall hospitality sector of Pakistan, Malik said the law and order situation had improved significantly. “However, promoting tourism through increased infrastructure development is necessary for the industry to flourish,” he stated.

“Hospitality runs on tourism. Egypt is earning billions of dollars annually only through its pyramids. In Pakistan, we have a huge variety of tourist sites ranging from religious sites to coastal areas, adventure tourism in the Himalayas to desert safaris. It is only a matter of promoting the country’s good image around the globe by the government,” Malik said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cricket Stadium ... Bahria Sports City Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> *Cricket Stadium ... Bahria Sports City Karachi*



Nice, will be first world class stadium in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: *Pakistan is expecting at least seven billion rupees in investment from new oil marketing companies in building of *storage infrastructure* within the next three years, officials said, as growing demand of retail fuels is attracting investors to capitalise on the country’s low oil inventory capacity.

Officials at the ministry of energy told The News that Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra) granted provisional or construction licences to 15 new companies, which are mostly local, to build storage infrastructure across the country. They are registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan.

Officials stressed the need of *improvement in oil storage capacity* across the country with each new oil marketing company required to develop oil depots and installations location wise to cater 20 days requirement.

“Development of further *storage infrastructure* is very vital strategically, and plays fundamental role in supply chain as Pakistan is net oil importing country,” an official of the energy ministry said.

Currently, there are more than 7,000 retail outlets of OMCs operational in the country, according to the annual report 2016/17 of Ogra. There are around 10 OMCs with major ones including state-owned Pakistan State Oil, Attock Petroleum, Shell, Hascol, Parco and Byco.

Umair Naseer, deputy head research at Topline Securities said there is need of further investment in OMCs sector as demand of retail fuels is increasing, while inventory holding capacity stands at less than a month.

Sales of motor gasoline rose 13 percent year on year to 4.91 million tons in the first eight months of the current fiscal year of 2017/18, while diesel sale increased nine percent to 6.04 million tons during the period.

“Actually, an inventory capacity for motor gasoline is for 15 days and since the demand is growing there is need for further investment in storage,” Naseer said. The ministry’s official said government is encouraging the new firms to give priority to rural areas while developing infrastructure. “As per government policy, the licencees are required to focus in far flung areas.”

Naseer of Topline Securities said China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) route would be attractive for new oil companies to establish outlets.

“Gwadar and other areas with CPEC focus will see a growing vehicular traffic,” he added. “I think it may otherwise be difficult to convince private companies to build network in far flung areas that lack road and other infrastructure.”

A government document said oil marketing companies are expected to start construction of oil depots at Gujrat, Okara, Hub, Gatti, Vehari and Benazirabad, while some of them are nearing completion at Keamari, Amangarh (Nowshera), Thalian, Kotla Jam (Bhakkar), Machike, Sahiwal, Habibabad and Quetta.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Grand Hyatt Islamabad*

Grand Hyatt Islamabad will be meticulously designed to exemplify the Grand Hyatt brand’s signature level of grandeur with an abundance of options for creating spectacular experiences. Expected to open in 2023, the hotel will offer 400 guestrooms, seven food and beverage outlets, two ballrooms, seven meeting rooms, a spa, fitness facilities, private club, and kids club. Additionally, the hotel will be the first internationally-branded golf resort in Pakistan and will have a state-of-the-art golf club house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974240789076365314


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The remaining 12km under-construction section of Hazara Motorway is almost complete and it will likely be opened for traffic in May.

Talking to APP, National Highway Authority (NHA) Member Motorway North Shahid Ehsan said by completing this portion, the Hazara Motorway would become fully operational and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad and Mansehra.

A 47km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway, commonly known as the Hazara Motorway, was opened for traffic from Burhan to Shah Maqsood interchange in December last year.

For timely construction of the motorway, it was divided into three packages out of which two packages were completed last year, but the third was delayed due to difficult terrain.

Ehsan said total length of the Hazara Motorway from Hassanabdal to Havelian would be 59.1 kilometres. The project would have five interchanges with toll plazas at entrance and exit points.He said a section up to Mansehra of Havelian-Thakot Motorway would be opened for traffic by May next year.


----------



## Maxpane

Good to see development in pakistan


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> ISLAMABAD: The remaining 12km under-construction section of Hazara Motorway is almost complete and it will likely be opened for traffic in May.
> 
> Talking to APP, National Highway Authority (NHA) Member Motorway North Shahid Ehsan said by completing this portion, the Hazara Motorway would become fully operational and provide a modern six-lane road facility to the people of Havelian, Abbottabad and Mansehra.
> 
> A 47km section of the Hassanabdal-Havelian Motorway, commonly known as the Hazara Motorway, was opened for traffic from Burhan to Shah Maqsood interchange in December last year.
> 
> For timely construction of the motorway, it was divided into three packages out of which two packages were completed last year, but the third was delayed due to difficult terrain.
> 
> Ehsan said total length of the Hazara Motorway from Hassanabdal to Havelian would be 59.1 kilometres. The project would have five interchanges with toll plazas at entrance and exit points.He said a section up to Mansehra of Havelian-Thakot Motorway would be opened for traffic by May next year.



May ? Not possible. 
Maybe july-August


----------



## ghazi52

*JazzCash and FWO to Partner for Digitized Toll Fee Payments*
JazzCash has entered into an agreement with the Frontier Works Organization (FWO) for digitizing the M-Tag facility. With this new partnership, users can now pay their toll fees on the motorway through JazzCash.
currently, more than a hundred thousand people travel daily on the M2. Those using the M-Tag facility have to wait in long queues for cash deposits. But not anymore.

As a result of this partnership, customers will not only be able to top up their M-Tag accounts through FWO’s mobile app ‘Smart Motorways’ and their official website, but also through their JazzCash mobile accounts and through the extensive JazzCash retailer network nationwide. There’s plans for integrating the JazzCash Payment gateway in the official app and the website as well.
Speaking on the occasion, Aniqa Afzal Sandhu, Chief MFS & Digital Officer, Mobile Financial Services – Jazz, said,

“Digital payment is the simplest, safest, and most convenient way to make regular or recurring payments; hence the reason being that it’s used for transactions like toll tax and utility bills. As a leading digital company, our customer’s financial needs take top priority and we continue to strive hard in providing them with the best services.”

The partnership will be pilot tested at the M2 (ISB-LHR) Motorway and will soon be available for travelers using the M1 and M3.


----------



## ghazi52

FATA AFTER RECONSTRUCTION
Wana Cold Storage..Agriculture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DG Khan Cement Company *DGKCC Plant Under Construction in Hub *Balochistan*

Central Control Room Building & Houses for Senior Officers are under Construction..
































Plant...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Maps of Additional Land of DCK will indicates that DCK will touch to Bahria town Sports City.
















*DCK, K-4 Project, Education City and BTK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Institute of Cardiology*.

The hospital is equipped with operating theatres and four catheter laboratories. PIC Hospital has 100 beds, including beds for:
• cardiac and thoracic surgery
• cardiology day case unit
• adult intensive care
• the transplant unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Western Route:210 Km DIKhan Zhob Highway N-50 under construction in District Sherani Balochistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Airport opening soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's longest 892 Km RatoDero Gwadar Motorway M-8 near completion in Wangu Hills near Khuzdar *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Hazara Expressway





This is as good as it gets...hope they enforce the restricted movement with the final opening and tractors are prohibited. There has to be some provision of it as there are no other options.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated work on two important projects in Dera Ghazi Khan, Northern Bypass and Rakhi Gajj Bewata Section-1 *N-70* during a ceremony in DG Khan.Two major national highways N-55, *Indus Highway* and N-70 (Multan-Qilla Saifullah) as well as four provincial highways pass through the city, creating enormous burden on city roads.

The 18-km long bypass will be completed within 18 months and it will cost Rs 4 billion


----------



## ghazi52

The *IIA* is set to be the largest airport in the country and is designed to facilitate 15 million passengers annually in the first phase. The capacity is scheduled to increase to 25 million annual passengers after its expansion.

The plan to construct a *new airport in Islamabad* had been conceived just under forty years ago in 1980. There was an increasing number of passengers going through the airport and the old Islamabad airport — later renamed the Benazir Bhutto International Airport — was not intended to cater to so much traffic. The site for the construction of the airport had also been picked near Attock.

Besides a four-level terminal building, two runways, taxiways, apron and two parking bays for wide-body aircraft A-380 have been built. There will also be a cargo terminal, fuel farm, air traffic control complex as well as a fully-functional state-of-the-art firefighting station and modern rescue facilities.

The new airport will have 15 air-conditioned jetways or passenger boarding bridges, 13 remote bays for larger aircraft and 7 remote bays for ATR and other smaller planes, in addition to four cargo bays. Of the 15 jetways – two have been specified for the wide-body aircraft A380. The Benazir Bhutto International Airport had no boarding bridges and suffered from a chronically inadequate immigration desk. The small number of immigration officers could not handle the influx of thousands of passengers flying in every day.

The new airport will have five conveyer belts to assist passengers in claiming their luggage and personal belongings after they exit their planes. All 15 bays will have separate lounges to make it easier for travellers to navigate to the correct waiting areas.
Breakdown of the terminal building

At level 1 – there are the international and domestic passengers’ arrival area and collection bays for baggage. Airline offices and the engineering department will also be housed on the first level.

At level II – there are the domestic arrivals and departure lounges, boarding bridges, visitors’ gallery, car parking, and Immigration counters for international passengers.

At level III – there are international and domestic check-ins – baggage drop after check-in security scanning, international immigration departure and other airlines offices.

At level IV – there are state lounges and commercially important persons (CIP) lounges, in addition, a crew briefing hall.

There will be as many as 28 escalators, six service lifts. 24 elevators for passengers have been installed in the terminal building in addition to 4 inclined travellators (moving walkways) and 10 horizontal. 25 restrooms for passengers have been built in the terminal building, however, there is no facility for transit passengers to deposit their luggage. Instead, transit passengers will have to carry their luggage with them while waiting for their connecting flights. The Benazir Bhutto Airport did not have this facility either.

A huge parking area for 2200 to 2500 vehicles has been constructed, in addition to a 175-staff car parking bay. And two parking areas have been allocated for state lounge guests. There are nine exit and entry gates to the airport.

Other amenities include dedicated charging stations for passengers to fuel up their electronic devices. In addition, there are charging boxes for cell-phones that will be operated by high-tech fingerprint recognition systems for keeping the phones safe while they are being charged.

There will also be a mini-cinema for travellers to relax and watch a movie before embarking on their connecting flights, as well as a food court with a children’s play area.

From Islamabad, the airport is connected to the Kashmir Highway, while people in Rawalpindi will be able to access it via the Grand Trunk Road. There is no dedicated public transport available to the airport; however, government authorities have plans to inaugurate a metro-bus service for passengers soon.

Besides all other facilities, 18 water tube-wells and three water dams have been built for the new airport. However, arrangements for the availability of clean drinking water have yet to be finalised.
Security

More than 500 Airport Security Force personnel will be required to be deployed at the new IIA to ensure safety for all passengers.

Security officials, however, have already expressed concern over the existing situation of funnel areas of the new airport which are close to the Motorway where lights could be a security hazard.

Though more than 85 security towers have been built around the airport to ensure that nobody from outside can enter the area, several of the towers lack basic facilities like toilets/washroom, lighting and restrooms.

“No clean water is available to drink at the security towers, and it’s difficult to keep visual contact from the towers to the airport,” a security official – requesting to remain unnamed — lamented speaking of the lapses in security management.

The security staff camp is located 12 kilometres away from the airport which security officials consider a cause for concern. The airport itself lacks proper rescue and evacuation mechanisms.

There are also no alternate routes for VIPs, which according to security officials would have the potential to create traffic bottlenecks as well as security hazards.

“The Benazir Bhutto International Airport was a smaller airport, which meant that security management was not so complicated. Considering the new airport is significantly larger, the security detail needs to be much more comprehensive. Given the fact that the location of the airport is also in an area where there have been reports of miscreant activities, security arrangements are not water-tight” a security official said.

He said at the new airport, security management systems, CCTV, and public address systems have been installed complimented with all-night patrolling. There are two bomb pit facilities each on the departure and international sections of the airport.
Flight kitchen

Besides the on-site hotel, a flight kitchen, post office facilities and ATMs have yet to be provided to passengers using the new airport. However, the PIA spokesman said that the flight kitchen located at the old Benazir Bhutto International airport, which is more than 30 kilometres away from the new airport will be used for cooking meals, which will be transported in trucks to the new airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MITHI: New airport is named the *Mai Bakhtawar Airport*, built near Islamkot town at a cost of Rs 1 billion.

All arrangements have been finalised for the inauguration ceremony.

Located near the sites of the Thar Coal project block-II as well as the mining field.

Construction of the airport, spread over an area of 1,000 acres, has been completed in about four years at a cost of around Rs1 billion. Initially, it was to be named as Thar airport and the insignia was also installed atop the building of its arrival and departure lounges. However, it has now been named after a peasant leader, Mai Bakhtawar Lashari, who had laid down her life on June 22, 1947 fighting against a feudal lord near Jhudo town of Mirpurkhas district.

Modern machinery, equipment and facilities have been made available at the installation. The airport has a three-kilometre-long runway, according to an official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

500 bed *Wah General Hospital* inaugurated today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: While extending support to Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), the government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) has opposed the laying of an oil pipeline from Machike to Taru Jabba (Nowshera) by Inter State Gas Systems (ISGS), a federal government entity.

FWO and ISGS have emerged as potential competitors to build the vital oil pipeline.

A public hearing was conducted by the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra) in Peshawar for the grant of licence for constructing the oil pipeline that was estimated to cost $370 million.


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan telecom industry *is expected to receive latest and modern submarine cable system which will have two landing routes in Karachi and Gwadar. The submarine cable will stretch across Europe and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Formal Inauguration of 969 MW Neelum Jhelum HEP. April 13, 2018 when Unit # 4 was put online.*

The most strategic and state-of-the-art Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project, located in AJK, has started generating 242 MW electricity. However, it will be fully functional by June-July this year to inject 969 MW electricity in the national grid.

The project with capacity of 969MW electricity will generate 5,150 gegawatt per hour at the levelised tariff of Rs. 13.50 per unit for 30 years. The annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs55 billion. Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has performed the inauguration ceremony of the project.

The Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project is a world class hydropower facility executed in the deep mountains where geology is neither predictable nor readable.

Never in Pakistan before, has such a complex project, which is one of a kind and is being branded as the new wonder of Pakistan, as only 10 percent of the whole project is on the surface, while 90 percent is underground with water-way system of 32 km tunnels (overall being ~52 km). Besides, transformer hall and powerhouse are also underground. The India's Kishenganga Dam of 330MW has been constructed on the same Neelum river. Since the water destined for Pakistan has been diverted to the Kishenganga project by India, therefore 10 percent less water will flow into the Neelum river. (ICA)

The project witnessed many upheavals on its way to completion and 86 percent of the project got completed without any financial closure. The cost of the project has been revised five times. Its initial cost was Rs80 billion but ended up at Rs500.343 billion. The Executive Committee of National Economic Council approved the project in 2002 at the cost of Rs84.502 billion for the initial design being prepared in 1997 while construction of project started on 30 January 2008. The cost of the project scaled up to Rs277.502 billion, which the ECNEC approved in 2012, and then once again its cost surged to Rs404.331 billion in 2015. And after that it again hiked to Rs500.343 billion.

The initial cost of Rs84 billion increased in the wake of the 2005 earthquake causing design modifications keeping in view the fault line passing through the Dam site thus considerably changing the scope of the project.

Furthermore, due to the rising value of dollar the cost escalated to over Rs277 billion. And then the cost of the project was revised upwards by 86 percent to Rs404 billion mainly because of the inclusion of duties, taxes which further pushed the cost to Rs500.343 billion because of the inclusion of IDC (interests during construction) till completion of the project and the cost of the consultant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan sets world record by planting over one million mangroves





 https://www.facebook.com/




*





Sindh Forest Department has successfully broken her own Guinness World Record of Planting maximum number of Mangroves in 24 hours, by planting one million plants as compared to previous record of 847,275 saplings. Sindh Forest Department achieved Guinness World Record (GWR) of Planting maximum number of trees in 24 hours by a team of 300 volunteers twice in the year 2009 and 2013 respectively.

The record breaking plantation campaign was held at Village Ismail Jat near Jooho, Keti Bandar which is Area of Responsibility of Pakistan Navy. Pakistan Navy teams including 45 personnel also participated in the campaign along with comprehensive logistic support and security arrangements in the Area.

Chief Minister Sindh, Mr. Syed Murad Ali Shah witnessed the plantation and graced the ceremony as Chief Guest.

While speaking on the occasion the Chief Minister emphasized on the need of focused attention and coordinated efforts from all walks of the society. He lauded the concerted efforts of Pakistan Navy for always spearheading Mangrove Plantation Campaign to save marine ecosystem. Mr. Syed Murad Ali Shah also thanked Pakistan Navy for providing security and logistics support for successful conduct of the event.

A large number of PN and civil officials including representatives from business community attended the ceremony. Guinness World Record journalists, International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN), officials from Federal and Provincial Forest Departments were also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

IIAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

*BALOCHISTAN | HUBCO Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW | U/C














*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Pluralist said:


> *BALOCHISTAN | HUBCO Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Remarkable speed. This is one mega infrastructure project. CPEC effect visible , Chinese are very efficient and believe in getting things done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1320 MW Hub Coal Power Plant Balochistan

This power plant located in Lasbela District of Balochistan, is the largest power plant of the province, and is expected to be completed in the Dec 2018 (660MW) and August 2019 *(Complete 1320 MW)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

It's great to see a real progress and mega projects in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Launch of Pakistan National Human Development Report UNDP Pakistan 

The data visualisation of youth of Pakistan as 100 people:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Launch of Pakistan National Human Development Report UNDP Pakistan
> 
> The data visualisation of youth of Pakistan as 100 people:




Very interesting pie chart..
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Finally New airport opens at Islamabad.





























































E

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Some shots of L-20/LRR from today... Lahore Ring Road*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*National Highway Road Network 12131 Km in Pakistan*
Balochistan has 4565 Km (38 percent) share
NHA Road Project in Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

improvement of monuments, Walled City Lahore..

*The project of Royal Trail package-2 (Chowk Purani Kotwali to Masti Gate opposite Akbari Gate of Lahore Fort) has been completed by Walled City of Lahore Authority.*

The area of this patch is 0.16 km2 , population is almost thirty thousand, number of properties is 600 and total streets and road length is 3.75 km. important monuments like Mariam Zamani Mosque, Janam Asthan Guru Arjun Ram, Samadhi Bhai Mani Singh and old Temple are on this patch of the royal trail. The restoration of the route was taken up in two parts, first was Delhi Gate to Kotwali Chowk and second was Kotwali to Masti Gate opposite the Akbari Gate of Lahore Fort through Chowk Chunna Mandi and Moti Bazaar. The entire royal trail, which is about 1.6km2, from Delhi Gate to Masti Gate is now completed. The package -1 ( Delhi Gate to Chowk Kotwali) was completed in 2015 and same interventions were made there. 
All the transformers and hanging wires have been taken underground. Almost 37 transformers and 73 poles from this patch have been removed as it was done in package -1. Separate sites for 23 new transformers were acquired and new transformers have been placed there. Almost 2267 electrical meters and 907 water meters have been installed. All the storm and sewerage pipes have been re-laid and the open drainage has been covered. The tile flooring has been laid down in the entire area to give it an antique look. Old shutters of the shops have been replaced with new ones to give the bazaars a neat look with similar shutters having same colors and sizes.









*The project of Royal Trail package-2 (Chowk Purani Kotwali to Masti Gate opposite Akbari Gate of Lahore Fort) has been completed by Walled City of Lahore Authority.*

The area of this patch is 0.16 km2 , population is almost thirty thousand, number of properties is 600 and total streets and road length is 3.75 km. important monuments like Mariam Zamani Mosque, Janam Asthan Guru Arjun Ram, Samadhi Bhai Mani Singh and old Temple are on this patch of the royal trail. The restoration of the route was taken up in two parts, first was Delhi Gate to Kotwali Chowk and second was Kotwali to Masti Gate opposite the Akbari Gate of Lahore Fort through Chowk Chunna Mandi and Moti Bazaar. The entire royal trail, which is about 1.6km2, from Delhi Gate to Masti Gate is now completed. The package -1 ( Delhi Gate to Chowk Kotwali) was completed in 2015 and same interventions were made there. 
All the transformers and hanging wires have been taken underground. Almost 37 transformers and 73 poles from this patch have been removed as it was done in package -1. Separate sites for 23 new transformers were acquired and new transformers have been placed there. Almost 2267 electrical meters and 907 water meters have been installed. All the storm and sewerage pipes have been re-laid and the open drainage has been covered. The tile flooring has been laid down in the entire area to give it an antique look. Old shutters of the shops have been replaced with new ones to give the bazaars a neat look with similar shutters having same colors and sizes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> improvement of monuments, Walled City Lahore..
> 
> *The project of Royal Trail package-2 (Chowk Purani Kotwali to Masti Gate opposite Akbari Gate of Lahore Fort) has been completed by Walled City of Lahore Authority.*
> 
> The area of this patch is 0.16 km2 , population is almost thirty thousand, number of properties is 600 and total streets and road length is 3.75 km. important monuments like Mariam Zamani Mosque, Janam Asthan Guru Arjun Ram, Samadhi Bhai Mani Singh and old Temple are on this patch of the royal trail. The restoration of the route was taken up in two parts, first was Delhi Gate to Kotwali Chowk and second was Kotwali to Masti Gate opposite the Akbari Gate of Lahore Fort through Chowk Chunna Mandi and Moti Bazaar. The entire royal trail, which is about 1.6km2, from Delhi Gate to Masti Gate is now completed. The package -1 ( Delhi Gate to Chowk Kotwali) was completed in 2015 and same interventions were made there.
> All the transformers and hanging wires have been taken underground. Almost 37 transformers and 73 poles from this patch have been removed as it was done in package -1. Separate sites for 23 new transformers were acquired and new transformers have been placed there. Almost 2267 electrical meters and 907 water meters have been installed. All the storm and sewerage pipes have been re-laid and the open drainage has been covered. The tile flooring has been laid down in the entire area to give it an antique look. Old shutters of the shops have been replaced with new ones to give the bazaars a neat look with similar shutters having same colors and sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The project of Royal Trail package-2 (Chowk Purani Kotwali to Masti Gate opposite Akbari Gate of Lahore Fort) has been completed by Walled City of Lahore Authority.*
> 
> The area of this patch is 0.16 km2 , population is almost thirty thousand, number of properties is 600 and total streets and road length is 3.75 km. important monuments like Mariam Zamani Mosque, Janam Asthan Guru Arjun Ram, Samadhi Bhai Mani Singh and old Temple are on this patch of the royal trail. The restoration of the route was taken up in two parts, first was Delhi Gate to Kotwali Chowk and second was Kotwali to Masti Gate opposite the Akbari Gate of Lahore Fort through Chowk Chunna Mandi and Moti Bazaar. The entire royal trail, which is about 1.6km2, from Delhi Gate to Masti Gate is now completed. The package -1 ( Delhi Gate to Chowk Kotwali) was completed in 2015 and same interventions were made there.
> All the transformers and hanging wires have been taken underground. Almost 37 transformers and 73 poles from this patch have been removed as it was done in package -1. Separate sites for 23 new transformers were acquired and new transformers have been placed there. Almost 2267 electrical meters and 907 water meters have been installed. All the storm and sewerage pipes have been re-laid and the open drainage has been covered. The tile flooring has been laid down in the entire area to give it an antique look. Old shutters of the shops have been replaced with new ones to give the bazaars a neat look with similar shutters having same colors and sizes.


The before and after pictures are eye-opening...


----------



## ghazi52

The government has allocated Rs 22.8 billion for the construction of *KKH Phase-I,* Havelian-Thakot part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) under its Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2018-19.

The total estimated cost of the 118 km long portion of* KKH Phase-I* was Rs 136.66 billion, says a data of Planning Commission of Pakistan.

Similarly, the government has also allocated Rs 10 billion for land acquisition of Karachi-Lahore Motorway--- Sukkur-Hyderabad section.

For construction of Karachi-Hyderabad *M-9 motorway*, the government has allocated Rs 250 million for fiscal year 2018-19.

*For Lahore-Multan Motorway (M-3 Section) of Karachi -Lahore motorway, the government has earmarked Rs 45 billion for the upcoming financial year.*

*Moreover, the government has also set aside Rs 1.5 billion for land acquisition and resettlement for CPEC Islamabad-Raikot Section of Havelian-Thakot expressway.*


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's First Air Conditioned ferris wheel under construction in Askari amusement park.. Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Category-D Hospital at Yar Hussain, Swabi, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*10/5/2018.*
Walk & Shop Park (Arena) ...JOHAR TOWN. LAHORE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant.*
Sheikhupura.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*World Bank to invest $460m in road from Peshawar to Afghan border*






The lack of productive cross-border trade has severely affected the economy of north-western Pakistan, according to the World Bank. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: After marked improvement in the security situation, the World Bank has decided to invest $460 million to build a new road from Peshawar to Afghanistan border aimed at bolstering trade between the two nations and creating job opportunities in war-torn federally administered tribal areas (FATA).

The board of directors of the World Bank is likely to approve the $460-million loan next month for *Peshawar-Torkham Expressway Corridor project*, according to World Bank documents. The total cost of the project is nearly $483 million and the remaining amount will be arranged by Pakistan from its own resources.

The major component of the loan, $383.6 million, will be given for the construction of the road that will have a total cost of $403 million. Another amount of $72 million will be sanctioned for the development of marble and horticulture sectors in FATA. Pakistan plans to build a new four-lane road from Peshawar to Torkham border, as the existing two-lane road cannot be modernised due to various constraints.

The World Bank study for the project underlines that improvements in security, infrastructure investments, and renewed regional economic cooperation have given new hope for the revival of cross-border trade and bolstering of economic growth.

It adds that the security situation in north-western Pakistan has improved dramatically over the past few years. In 2015, the reported number of insurgent attacks fell by almost one half; and in 2016, a further drop of 28% in terrorist attacks was reported. The energy shortfall is gradually being addressed by the establishment of micro-hydro power plants, while investments in transportation infrastructure are addressing bottlenecks to connectivity between Peshawar and the rest of Pakistan.

For the last over one year, World Bank’s activities have considerably slowed down after Pakistan’s macroeconomic position started deteriorating. The World Bank has withheld approval of a couple of policy loans after differences emerged over the government’s handling of the external sector.

During the first ten months of the fiscal year, the World Bank’s total disbursements to Pakistan remained at only $446 million, indicating that the total disbursements will remain far less than estimated $1 billion by end June. The PML-N government has taken more than $44 billion loans in the last almost five years but majority of these loans went into non-productive sectors, which has created debt sustainability problems.

The World Bank’s investment in Peshawar corridor project will help improve the infrastructure in addition to creating new job opportunities in the FATA.

The lack of productive cross-border trade has severely affected the economy of north-western Pakistan, according to the World Bank. It said that the rates of economic growth, unemployment, and poverty in north-western Pakistan have fallen well behind the rest of Pakistan, forming a cycle of insecurity and conflict.

The 50-kilometre long Peshawar-Torkham project is part of the 281-kilometre long Peshawar-Kabul expressway. This Peshawar-Kabul expressway has been termed as the Gateway to Central Asia. The Peshawar-Torkham motorway will start from the Peshawar ring road near Hayatabad town, which is about 12 kilometres away from Peshawar city and ends at Torkham.

The existing Peshawar-Torkham road is part of the National Highway N-5 that traverses the historic Khyber Pass, which has great historical significance and has been an important trade route between Central and South Asia. The World Bank noted that the improvements to the existing highway are constrained by heavy population settlements on either side, a railway line running adjacent to the road, and steep gradients and sharp curves that are difficult for large multi-axle commercial trucks to negotiate.

The inefficiencies stemming from mostly dilapidated transportation network are estimated by the government to cause a loss of roughly 3.5% of the country’s annual gross domestic product.

The second component of the $460-million project is aimed at improving productivity of existing enterprises established in FATA and encouraging private investments in the area. For the development of the Khyber Pass Economic Corridor the World Bank will approve $72 million out of total estimated cost of $75 million.

Two target sectors are marble production, a sector in which FATA has 446 processing units, which accounts for 20% of Pakistan’s production, and horticulture. Both sectors have great potential for export.

The World Bank said that marble exports are currently limited, as the mineral can fetch prices around five to ten times higher in international markets than in local markets. Fruits and vegetables, which may be further processed, already comprise a substantial share of export volume through Torkham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Police has upgraded R-15 unit with latest cars, heavy bikes and Safe City Smart Cars as Emergency First Responders. They have been deployed across the capital city for patrolling and to deal with any untoward situation in the city.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> Islamabad Police has upgraded R-15 unit with latest cars, heavy bikes and Safe City Smart Cars as Emergency First Responders. They have been deployed across the capital city for patrolling and to deal with any untoward situation in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Groot poiocks [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58][emoji19]


----------



## ghazi52

MansoorBashir

Karachi Metro






However, the design is growing on me. Having used the Metro in Lahore and Islamabad, I'd have to say that the stations in Karachi are much better designed. Yes, the ones in Islamabad look more grand with the curving roofs and high ceilings but aside from looking cool, they're a bit of an overkill. This is simple and serves the same function. Reminds me of the BRT stations in Bogota and Istanbul. They should be minimal in design and therefore lessen overall expenditure. I really think Karachi is on the right track here, provided the service is up to the standard upon completion and ridership targets are achieved. BRT should always be a form follows function affair.

Let's compare the overall prices of other BRT lines in Pakistan. Note, different variables go into the cost. Land acquisition, At-Grade/Underground/Overpass infrastructure etc, so just the quality of stations is not the only factor. Still, it's interesting to compare.

*Completed*

Lahore MetroBus | 27 km | $260 Million USD
Islamabad MetroBus (Line 1) | 22 km | $380 Million USD
Multan MetroBus | 18.5 km | $250 Million USD

*Under Construction*

Karachi MetroBus (Green Line) | 26 km | $210 Million USD
Karachi MetroBus (Orange Line) | 4 km | $18 Million USD
Islamabad MetroBus (Line 2) | 25.6 | $188 Million USD
TransPeshawar | 26 km | $485 Million USD

*Proposed*

Karachi MetroBus (Yellow Line) | 27 km | $125 Million USD
Karachi MetroBus (Red Line) | 27 km | $184 Million USD

For comparison, the Lahore Orange Line Metro is set to cost $1.6 Billion USD, about six times as much as the Lahore's MetroBus Line and 7.5 times as much as Karachi's Green Line. The cost effectiveness of BRT is staggering when you put it in this perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The eight brownfield cement projects with a total capacity of 18.8Mta are at various stages of completion and scheduled to be commissioned between June 2019 and June 2020 at an estimated cost of over PKR159bn (US$1.37bn) in Pakistan, according to a research house report.

So far, all the projects have completed, on average, at least 46 percent of their construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar free zone’s industrial units to start working by yearend*





KARACHI: At least 10 industrial units will start working at Gwadar port’s free zone by this yearend as the first phase of the zone has been completed, a senior Chinese official said on Tuesday.

Zhang Baozhong, chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company Pakistan (COPHC) said six of the industrial units are from China, while four are local and they are setting up projects related to edible and palm oil processing and automotive and services industries.

“A sum of $300 million has already been invested in the mega project, while another approximately $200 million would be spent on phase-II for which the feasibility report is already complete,” Baozhong said, speaking at the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry’s (FPCCI) event.

In January, former Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated the first phase of Gwadar Port’s free zone that would facilitate regional and global trade under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor projects.

COPHC, the operator of Gwadar port, said more than 30 firms related to banking, fish processing and hospitality committed around $500 million of direct investments in the zone. The port was leased to the China’s state-run company for 40 years.

Baozhong said Gwadar port is operational and the customs authorities have deployed manual one-customs clearing system to process import and export consignments. The web-based one customs system could not be installed at Gwadar port due to unavailability of interconnection infrastructure.

COPHC’s chairman said the port’s berth lengths would be increased to 1,500 meters from existing 600 meters while the approaching channels would be deepened to 17-23 meters through dredging, which would enable arrival of any type and size of vessel in the world. “Business community, government, local communities and chambers of commerce are extending support in the development of Gwadar, which is a popular investment destination for investors in China as well as in Pakistan,” he added.

Baozhong said Gwadar is the most efficient port in the country offering low handling charges, no demurrage and infrastructure connecting to the rest of the country. “In five years, it will be the new economic hub in the region.”

Senior Vice Chairman FPCCI Syed Mazhar Ali said the apex trade body planned to set up a sub-office in Gwadar to serve as the information sharing platform for the business communities of China and Pakistan.

Balochistan government granted land for the development of FPCCI sub-office, while COPHC offered the body to set up a temporary office in their building in Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar to Karachi Motorway Section (III) Abdulhakeem to Samundri*


----------



## Chakar The Great

Beautiful Karachi






Islamabad 







Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Dutch firm to set up plant in Sindh *







KARACHI: Frisian Egg, a Netherlands-based multinational egg processing company, is setting up Pakistan’s largest egg processing factory in collaboration with a local partner in Sindh, which will be the first such factory in the province that is expected to start commercial production by the end of 2018. Sindh Board of Investment (SBI) Chairperson Naheed Memon in a meeting said the establishment of Barkat Frisian Pasteurised egg plant at the Bin Qasim Industrial Park was a sign of trust of international companies in Pakistan’s economy.

Barkat company will contribute for the project an investment of Rs100 million while its Dutch counterpart will invest Rs75 million. Meezan Bank will provide a loan of Rs125 million whereas the Sindh Enterprise Development Fund will provide Rs20 million with interest at subsidised rate.


----------



## ghazi52

*National Highway Authority (NHA) has planned to undertake six motorway projects with an estimated cost of $1.83 billion through Public Private Partnership (PPP) basis, official sources revealed.*

The total length of these six projects is 572 km and would be awarded a concession term of 20-25 years. Further, the land to be provided by the government for these projects and expected rate of return is 15-20 percent, revealed documents available with ProPakistani.

NHA is promoting PPP in order to bring skills, efficiency and to augment limited public resources. NHA Act and PPP Policy also provide a legal framework for Private Sector Financing, sources added.

*The 70 km Sialkot-Kharian Motorway will be a new 6-lane motorway and would be constructed at a cost of $365 million on PPP basis. The 115 km Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorway will be the new 6-lane motorway and would cost around $518 million. The 294 km Pindi Bhattian-Multan Motorway (M-4) will be converted from an existing 4-lane Motorway into a 6-lane Motorway and would cost around $727 million.*

*The 43 km long Nowshera-Peshawar Expressway (N-5) will also be converted into a 6-lane Expressway with an estimated cost of $100 million. The 50 km long Karachi Northern Bypass (M-10) will be converted from existing 2-lane highway into 4-lane Motorway with an estimated cost of $120 million. Further, the plan includes up-gradation, operation & maintenance of identified stretches of National Highways and Motorways.*

According to the documents, NHA has initiated an ambitious program of $13.6 billion, including China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) during the last four years, and established the largest Private Sector Financing Regime through Public Private Partnership (PPP) of $ 3.4 billion with 882 km of motorway.

About 1785 km of motorways have been added into the network during the last five years and increased from 575 km in 2013 to 2360 km in 2018. Road infrastructure projects worth Rs 1.74 trillion were either completed, on-going or in planning and procurement stages since 2013, which guarantee the socio-economic development of the country, the official added.

NHA completed 35 projects worth Rs. 498 billion with a length of 2813 km since 2013. 25 major highway projects of 1460 km length are ongoing and would be completed with Rs 445 billion.

Further, 21 major projects of 3200 km are in planning and procurement stages and would be completed at a cost of Rs. 800 billion. Further Hakla-D.I.Khan motorway- 290 km western route would be completed in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan mulls $118 million project to strengthen early warning system*







KARACHI: Pakistan plans to pour over a hundred million dollars into a project aimed at strengthening Met Office's Early Warning System in order to provide reliable weather forecasts and prevent damages associated with natural calamities such as the devastating floods of 2010.

The cost of the project is estimated to be at $118 million of which 90 percent would be provided by the World Bank.

According to a Working Paper prepared for the perusal of the Central Development Working Party of the Planning Commission, the World Bank has indicated its intent to finance the project which envisages strengthening and upgradation of early warning system of Pakistan Metrological Department (PMD).

Under the proposed project, eight weather forecasting radars of various bands will be installed at Lahore, Gwadar, Chitral, Gilgit, Dera Ismail Khan, Cherat, Dal Badin and Quetta.

It will also help in strengthening of aviation forecasts through installation of wind profilers and automated surface observing systems in five major cities - Multan, Lahore, Karachi, Peshawar and Islamabad.

Improved development and delivery of hydro-met information services and early warnings can make important contributions to economic productivity while also enhancing community resistance to natural hazards.

This project, if implemented, will increase weather and climate change adaptation and resilience-better manning water resources and increasing agricultural productivity.

The main objective is to strengthen the PMD for delivery of reliable and timely hydro-meteorological services including EWs to user departments and communities.

The CDWP considered the project during a meeting last year imposing some conditions and calling on the PDM to conduct feasibility study and chalk out Master Plan while keeping all stakeholders on board.

Besides short, medium and long-term objectives under which the project envisages providing information, the project under higher level objectives, will support the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) to address the challenges posed by climate change and natural disasters.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Flyover at Shaukat Khanum Intersection, Lahore updated pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad: Pakistan Post has bought an acre of land in Gwadar for an international mail office, a news source reported. This project is going to cost PKR 79 million.

According to sources, the PC-1 of the project has been prepared by Pakistan Post and the planning phase is complete for the project. PKR 40 million has been allocated for the project under Public Sector Development Program (PSDP).

Not only will the international mail office provide postal services, it will also provide logistical services. The construction will begin on the project as soon as the federal government approves it.

The acquired land is located close to Gwadar Industrial Zone and it is expected that the postal office will get good business from the industrial area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NLC launches vehicle recovery service *

RAWALPINDI: National Logistics Cell (NLC) has launched a comprehensive recovery service for light and heavy vehicles along the entire GT Road with the aim of enhancing the efficiency and performance of logistics industry of Pakistan and facilitating general commuters. Called the NLC Dost Recovery, the service will be available 24/7 round the year and is the first of its kind along the GT Road which will alleviate the hardship being faced by commuters in general and transporters in particular in the event of mishap and breakdown. Latest machinery and equipment has been placed at important facilities on the GT Road to help motorists and truckers in timely recovery of light and heavy vehicles. A dedicated helpline – UAN number 042-111-321-321 – has been established for prompt response to salvage and rescue the disabled and damaged vehicles.


----------



## ghazi52

*Power for off-grid areas: Solar mini-grids set up in two districts of K-P*







ISLAMABAD: To solve the power crisis, a German development bank along with a poverty alleviation fund have set up modern solar-powered mini power grids in two districts of the province.

The KfW Development Bank and the Pakistan Poverty Alleviation Fund (PPAF) set up the power projects in Swabi and Karak districts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).

PPAF has been working on hydropower and renewable energy (HRE) projects in K-P with financial support from the German government through the German Development Bank (KfW).

The mini-grid solar systems, implemented in small villages of Swabi and Karak, can produce 196 kilowatts (kW) and 185kW respectively.

Together, they help provide electricity from indigenous and clean sources to about 434 households.

The project follows a similar project in Lakki Marwat where 24 solar mini-grid systems, with a total capacity of 119kW, were installed in off-grid villages.

While inaugurating the solar mini-grid project in Sarobi Ida Khel Village in the Palosa Sar union council of Karak, KfW Frankfurt Peace and Governance Programme Division Head Michael Gruber appreciated the efforts of PPAF and implementing partners in setting up the renewable energy projects in difficult and inaccessible terrains.

“These community-managed solar lighting systems will not only meet basic lighting requirements but will also be available for village-level businesses and local enterprises. They will increase the household income, adding value to local products and transforming lives of marginalised communities,” Gruber said.

“As these projects are located in difficult terrains, we have to make sure that a high quality of equipment and civil structures is used efficiently and in sustainable ways to ensure the long life of these projects,” KfW Germany Peace Governance Project Principal Project Manager Maja Bott said.

She further urged the beneficiary communities to “take ownership of operating and maintaining the solar systems.”

PPAF General Manager Nafees Ahmad Khan thanked KfW and the local communities for their support in completing the projects.

“PPAF is delighted to work on this project with KfW and to play an active part in helping improve lives of people living in the areas which will ultimately improve the socio-economic situation of the people and the overall development of the area,” Nafees said.

PPAF and KfW’s HRE project is spread over two phases. The first phase of the project, which began in 2013 and is expected to be completed later this year, will see as many as 68 solar mini-grid installed, generating a combined 500 kW in remote and off-grid locations of Karak, Swabi and Lakki Marwat districts. Additional micro hydropower plants, with a total capacity of 803 kW, are expected to be implemented in Chitral, Upper Dir and Buner districts.

Phase two of the project is expected to be completed in three years.

Once complete, the project would have been implemented in six districts of the province covering eight union councils in remote areas including in Swabi, Karak, Lakki Marwat, Buner, Upper Dir and Chitral.

KfW Technical Expert Thilo Heighberger, KfW Pakistan Governance and peace Coordinator Shaukat Ali, senior officials from PPAF and implementing partners including National Rural Support Programme (NRSP) and Community Motivation and Development Organisation (CMDO) attended the inauguration ceremony.


----------



## ghazi52

*Germany to help Pakistan increase renewable energy share*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Germany have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for establishing a renewable energy platform which is expected to solidify Islamabad’s efforts aimed at capitalising on the available potential for clean and green energy.

Federal Minister for Energy Syed Ali Zafar, German Ambassador Martin Kobler and Power Division Secretary Rizwan Memon were present on the occasion.

Highlighting its importance, the energy minister said, “this Renewable Energy Forum will serve as a hub for renewable energy and energy-efficient business networking, customer outreach and business development in Pakistan and Germany.”
.................................................


*Global consultant backed ETPL’s bid for LNG terminal*

ISLAMABAD: Inter State Gas Systems (ISGS) has insisted that the financial bid submitted by Elengy Terminal Pakistan Limited (ETPL) had been endorsed by an international consultant and was found to be in compliance with the Request for Proposal (RFP) for building the first liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal in the country.

In response to a petition filed in the Supreme Court, ISGS – a company set up by the government to handle gas import projects – said QED Consulting had also apprised that there was no condition attached to the ETPL’s price proposal.

The consultant explained that in order to provide with an independent analysis of ETPL’s price proposal, it had undertaken comparisons.


----------



## ghazi52

FAISALABAD: Twelve acres have been proposed to be allocated for a technology park in M3 Industrial Estate in Faisalabad to showcase new inventions and technologies, said an official, adding that it would meet needs of the industrial sector.

The park is to be developed by the National Institute of Biotechnology and Genetics Engineering (NIBGE) and other research institutes for the commercialisation and establishment of high-tech industries.

Speaking at the Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI), NIBGE Director Dr Shahid Mansoor said the mandate of research institutions is to innovate and develop new technologies in accordance with needs of the industrial sector, but the commercialisation depends on the private sector.
He said despite concerted efforts, Pakistan has failed to bridge the missing linkage and hence, the industrial sector is left with obsolete and redundant technologies.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan to open it's first fee-free university next month.. Akhuwat University situated in *District* Kasur .






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Chakar The Great

Aerial View of Hazara Motorway Interchange at Islamabad-Peshawar Motorway M-1 ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Marble & other stones are being exported via Gwadar Port*


----------



## ghazi52

*Widening second runway.*
NIIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

ghazi52 said:


> *Marble & other stones are being exported via Gwadar Port*


This is just sad. We sell raw material with no value added. These are probably turned into high-end products and then sold at prices that are multiple times the cost of raw material. Wealthy Pakistanis then happily buy those "imported" finished products.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakar The Great

Karachi, aerial view 






Murree expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulpur *Hydropower Plant (GHPP) .. 102 MW * is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch *River, *a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of AK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__


----------



## FuturePAF

insight-out said:


> This is just sad. We sell raw material with no value added. These are probably turned into high-end products and then sold at prices that are multiple times the cost of raw material. Wealthy Pakistanis then happily buy those "imported" finished products.



PTI (the new government) has to do an investigation into what factors limit Pakistani companies from exporting finished value-added products and can only sell raw materials. Pakistan need to serious renegotiate trade deals to get access to world market for value added products otherwise we will be no better off with all these trade deals. Pakistan exports raw cotton to Vietnam for textiles as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: The Beijing-based Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) is in the process of approving a $100 million loan for the Karachi Bus Rapid Transit (KBRT) project by the end of this year, it’s learnt.*

This would be the second loan to be approved by the bank for projects in Sindh. The AAIB is already processing a request for a loan of $160m for the Karachi water and sewerage services improvement project.

Besides, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) has agreed to provide $390m for the KBRT project. With this, the total financing by multilateral development banks will cost over $582m. The Sindh government will contribute $92.5m towards the project.

The project, estimated to cost $220m follows priorities set in the ADB country partnership strategy (2015-19), including improving connectivity and access — especially for the poor — by promoting urban public transport systems, and reducing pollution through mass transit systems.

The ADB has already approved $9.7m as the project design advance in the form of a loan from the bank’s ordinary capital resources. This amount is to be used for undertaking project management and coordination of all project preparatory work; undertaking detailed engineering design, and preparing the operational design and business model, including the design of the bus rapid transit.

The Sindh government has expressed its interest to apply to the Green Climate Fund for potential grant financing of the project’s climate change adaption components with an amount of $50m. If such financing is materialised, the ADB financing amount will be reduced accordingly, according to the bank document.

According to an AIIB document, the executive board is expected to approve the financing by the end of this year.

According to 2017 census, Karachi’s population has been estimated at 14.9m, and 23m in the metropolitan area. In the last two decades, Karachi has been able to nearly retain its very high population density of 282 persons per hectare despite an annual increase in its urban extent of 2.2 per cent. This has put an increasing strain on existing infrastructure in all sectors, causing Karachi to be consistently ranked as one of the world’s most unliveable cities. Traffic congestion and induced air and noise play a major role in these poor rankings.

The proposed project will directly benefit an estimated 1.5m people living within 1km radius from the bus rapid transit corridor and off-corridor services. The primary beneficiaries are passengers on existing privately-owned and operated bus lines, and new passengers expected to switch from private cars and motorcycles to the new KBRT system.

The 28km main corridor will be restructured over its entire width, including the KBRT infrastructure comprises 25 stations and dedicated lanes built at-grade in the median. The additional 2km section of the common corridor, including three stations, will also be remodelled to create a mall for pedestrians and the KBRT only, with renovation of historical building facades. The KBRT infrastructure will be completed with two depots, one underground staging facility and off-corridor bus stops.

It is expected that the project will displace some small businesses and major parts of privately-owned permanent commercial structures that exist in the existing right of way.


----------



## Xzibitt_

Hi guys, any news on whether Blue City World Islamabad has received NOC yet from RDA? Really interested in investing with them or Capital Islamabad near RRR.


----------



## ghazi52

*Byco distributes 2m Moringa tree seeds *

KARACHI: Byco Petroleum Pakistan Limited launched its ‘green campaign’ on the nation’s 71st Independence Day at a special tree plantation ceremony held at the Urban Forest park in Clifton, Karachi. Shaniera Akram, wife of renowned Pakistani fast bowler Wasim Akram, inaugurated the ceremony to plant 1,000 trees at Shahzad Qureshi’s urban forest. A further 2,000 trees have been planted in district Lasbela at Byco’s Bowzer village, near its refinery in Balochistan. Byco has concurrently launched a campaign offering complimentary pouches of 2 million moringa tree seeds to its customers to plant and help ‘make Pakistan green again’. “Pakistan’s green cover has reached alarmingly low levels, falling below 2%. This, along with other factors, has given rise to the Urban Heat Island effect in Karachi and other parts of the country, which claimed the precious lives of thousands of our citizens recently,’’ said BPPL GM and Head of Communications Shehryar Ahmad.


----------



## ghazi52

Engro *Polymer Partners With *Tianchen *Corp for an Integrated Manufacturing Facility*

Engro Polymer & Chemicals has announced that it had signed a contract with Tianchen Corp China (TCC) for an integrated manufacturing facility with an annual capacity of 100,000 MT per annum for capacity expansion of its PVC plant.

In continuation of the disclosure provided by Engro Polymer and Chemicals on December 28, 2017, where the company had announced approval of a capacity expansion of PVC production.

Back in December, Engro Polymer & Chemicals revealed that its board of directors approved a capital expenditure of Rs 10.3 billion for the addition of a new PVC Plant and various other projects.

The company planned an addition of a new PVC plant having 100,000 MT (taking total capacity to 295,000 MT per annum) & VCM Plant debottlenecking of 50,000 MT per annum, with target completion in Q3 of 2020.

The capital expenditure was approximately Rs 7.6 billion, which was to be funded through the issuance of right shares of approximately Rs 5.4 billion while the remaining Rs 2.2 billion was to be debt funded.

Other capital expenditures include a new product line by adding Caustic Flaker of 20,000 MT per annum. CAPEX of the project is approximately Rs 0.34 billion with target completion in Q4 of 2018.

EPCL had also approved soda plant upgradation. The capital expenditure for this project was estimated to be around Rs 0.6 billion, with a completion deadline of Q3 2018.

It also included Debottlenecking of Sodium Hypochlorite & Hydrochloric Acid Plants for local/export markets. CAPEX of the project is approximately Rs 0.15 billion with target completion in Q3 of 2018.

EPCL script at the PSX was trading at Rs 34.90, up by Rs 0.64 or +1.87% with a turnover of 8.15 million.

Engro Polymer is a subsidiary of Engro Corporation, involved in the manufacturing, marketing and distribution of quality Chlor-Vinyl allied products and PVC under brand name ‘SABZ’.


----------



## ghazi52

PITB is now ready to monitor rain water throughout Lahore by ultrasonic sensors embedded in traffic cones. Will start rolling out with WASA shortly...


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Western Route:View of N-85 Running from town of Surab in Kalat District to the town of Hoshab via Panjgur, Nag and Basima in Balochistan province, it then connects to M8 motorway. Its total length is 487 km.*


----------



## ghazi52

230 Km Abdul Hakeem Motorway section M-3 which is part of PKM. View of Pir Mahal Interchange Lahore Karachi motorway...


----------



## ghazi52

*View of* Nahakki *Tunnel in* Mohmand .

Ghalanai-Mamad Ghat Road (45 Km) is located within Mohmand which is bounded by Bajaur to the north, Khyber districts to the south, Malakand and Charsadda districts to the east and Peshawar district to the south east. Ghalanai is administrative seat of the area; while Mamad Ghat is an important locality within the agency connected to Nuristan province of Afghanistan through Nawa Pass; a locality on Pak- Afghan Border.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

*Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit BRT Aerial HD view documentary latest updates 1080p*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Kohala HydroPower Project*

Land acquisition for 1124 MW Kohala Hydropower project is expected to be completed in December as 70% land has already been acquired, a news source reported. The hydropower plant is to be constructed on River Jhelum and it is the biggest project that falls under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

It is expected that development work on the project will formally start in March 2019. Kohala Hydropower Plant will produce 1124 megawatts of electricity, while the project will complete in seven years. The project is being looked after by a company falling under China Three Gorges Corporation. The same company will manage the project for 30 years, after which it will hand over the power plant to Pakistan.


----------



## Kambojaric

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> *Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit BRT Aerial HD view documentary latest updates 1080p*



Looking great. The benefits of a decent public transport infrastructure cannot be overstated.

"Capital investment in public transport sparks a chain reaction in economic activity up to three of four times the initial investment, enabling and promoting urban densification and greater urban productivity."

http://www.uitp.org/news/monthly-focus-economic-impact-public-transport

Hopefully more large and medium sized Pakistani cities will have metro buses in the near future.


----------



## ghazi52

*N-45 National Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Koto Hydropower, located at Koto, Temargarah, District Lower Dir is under construction phase. Total capacity of the project will be 40.8MW.



























Jabori Hydropower Project (10.2 MW)

The project is under construction and is located on Saran River, a tributary of Indus River near Jabori Village, District Mansehra, KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Finally Energize 132 KV 179 KM Long Transmission line from 106 MW Golen Gol Power Plant to Timargara Lower Dir KPK 
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam.. KP --- 83 MW *

*Updates 20/9/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant | 969 MW *

*Powerhouse Generator Level where all 04 Units have dome lights on - all units generating electricity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

River closure ceremony of *Karot Hydropower Project- 720 MW *held at site .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* a beautiful picture of Multan International Airport.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant | 870 MW .. KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA
*







Suki Kinari (SK), a run-of-the-river largest private sector hydropower project located on Kunhar River in the Kaghan Valley of District Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will add 870 MW to the national grid by December 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Kambojaric said:


> Looking great. The benefits of a decent public transport infrastructure cannot be overstated.
> 
> "Capital investment in public transport sparks a chain reaction in economic activity up to three of four times the initial investment, enabling and promoting urban densification and greater urban productivity."
> 
> http://www.uitp.org/news/monthly-focus-economic-impact-public-transport
> 
> Hopefully more large and medium sized Pakistani cities will have metro buses in the near future.


Is it just me or Peshawar looks very clean from eagles eye.


----------



## ghazi52

*New Gwadar International Airport (GWD/OPGD).*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BRT Peshawar Complete Route Latest progress video 13 October 2018 1080p


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab.*


----------



## ghazi52

* Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway) approach road.*


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Detailed Documentary on Peshawar BRT 20 Oct 2018


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

As part of Bannu Beautification Project by KPK Gov't Miranshah Road, Bannu has been completed.























As part of Bannu Beautification Project by KPK Gov't, Asphalt on Circular Road near Panjal Gate underway.










As part of Bannu Beautification Project by KPK Gov't, Asphalt work on Goshala to NewAdda road Completed.










As part of Swat Beautification Project by KPK Gov't Asphalt work on Kumbar to Fizzaghat Bypass Road, Swat has been completed.


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway will be like this motorway in future after completion of 5 tunnels on it .Tourism will be boosted by Hazara Motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Glass Manufacturing Complex to be built in Pakistan by the collaboration of Deli China & JW Sez Group. This will prove to be a huge boost for Pakistan's economy as it will inject approximately $200 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta International Airport Upgraded


----------



## ghazi52

The Reko Diq project site


----------



## ghazi52

*Jinnah interchange, Gujranwala*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

I I Chandigarh road karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway

CC: Hanan Khaleeq











Aerial view of newly canal road , Faisalabad city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Karachi, KPT underpass 














Swat Motorway near Katlang interchange,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal-based plant to start supplying power in January*


THARPARKAR: After succeeding in the first-ever Thar coal-based power project of the country and making it a potential destination for power sector investors, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) is persuading more investors to go there and emphasised that the next projects should be awarded after competitive bidding to get rationalised prices.

“All the projects which are not installed up till now should go through competitive process, everything should go through competition. All the renewable projects should go through competition and thermal projects too. The best possible rates should be determined,” Shamsuddin Shaikh, CEO of SECMC, said while talking to a Islamabad-based group of journalists in Tharparkar.

“I know the future belongs to renewable and not fossil fuel. Today the price of renewable (wind, solar) is around four cent/unit,” he said, adding, “This (coal) is very important for us, because power plants run 24 hours a day, while the wind and solar cannot.”

Under the umbrella of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the first-ever Thar-based lignite coal power plant of 660 megawatts will start adding power to the National grid in January 2019, as less than seven percent work on powerhouse and its coal mine remains, he said. “Prime Minister Imran Khan is going to come here when we start the project (adding power to grid) in January 2019,” he said.

Thar is now open and it has good quality of access roads being built by the Sindh government. “We came here first and worked on the block and succeeded. Now anybody can come here. Hence, we are calling upon the government that for the next projects coming here, their prices should be rationalised and we would also rationalise our prices,” the CEO said.

He said that in Pakistan, the earlier imported coal-based power plants were ‘ill conceived’; they should have all been based in Thar. “These installed plants are in Karachi, Port Qasim, Hub and Sahiwal. The Sahiwal coal power project is a ‘national suicide’ and it should have been built in Thar,” he said. Shamsuddin said Sahiwal is a green area, and setting up a plant there was not a good idea.

Regarding Nepra’s tariff determination for projects, he said, “I don’t think, Nepra determines the right price, it hasn’t the ability to give the right price, so it has given projects at escalated prices.”

He also advised that investors should also reduce their rate of return to make the projects more viable. “Nepra, CPPAG and all these people should sit together and go through the competitive bidding. Open it (Thar) for all,” he said.

He further said that all this coal would go waste unless we go for its other uses. He said that apart from electricity generation, we can make plastic, gas, fertilisers and other things out of it. “Since Pakistan’s natural gas is fast depleting, while we are producing fertilisers from gas, so it would be a challenge for us and our agriculture sector. We cannot solely rely upon its import, while LNG is too expensive. If something odd happens at international level (sanctions, etc), then how would we import urea?” he said.

“This is the right time to think about coal into gas and gas into fertilisers, as in next eight years, our natural gas would get almost depleted,” he said. To a question regarding carbon dioxide emission from coal plants, he said they still remained under the number they were supposed to maintain under the Paris accord on environment. He said Pakistan has very low carbon footprint, as it has much little coal consumption. “90 kilometres from here, at the other side of the border (in India), there are hundreds of power plants in Gujarat, Rajasthan and Maharashtra. We don’t produce carbon dioxide, but we are on the receiving end from there,” he said. He proposed that all coal projects in Pakistan should use at least 20 percent Thar coal by blending it with imported coal, which will save foreign exchange and indigenous resources would be utilised.

Shamsuddin said Pakistan has 180 billion tons of coal reserves, of which Thar holds 175 billion tons, which is 50 billion ton of oil equivalent (TOC) that is more than Saudi Arabia and Iran oil reserves. He said Thar is important for Pakistan, but electricity from here at high cost is of no use. “We are very conscious about it. Pakistan’s power sector is bankrupt, as today we are sitting on more than a trillion rupees circular debt. The reason is that our generation cost is very high, there are line losses and power theft too. The government should work on controlling it and bringing down the cost,” he said.

Regarding its 660 MW lignite coal power plant, he said that its power project is 94 percent completed while its coal mine project has achieved 92 percent and both are five months ahead of their schedule and will add the first electron from Thar to the national grid by January, 2019. Engro Power Thar Limited (EPTL) and SECMC are the largest private investment under CPEC, and the only investments which are 95 percent owned by Pakistanis.

On August 1, 2018, EPTL successfully connected its power plant with the national grid to receive back-feed power supply for plant start-up. The next part of this dream will be achieved by December 2018 or January 2019, when the first electron from Thar coal will be added to the national grid.

Talking about the progress on mine project, he said that there is 92 percent progress on mine with the capacity of 3.8 million tons per annum. The progress on mine project is four months ahead of schedule and the project cost is 20 percent less than the approved cost. “Currently, we have removed approximately 154 meters of soil and we would be able to extract coal from 160 meters,” he said. He said that coal from Thar is cheaper, indigenous and abundant resource now after the success of first ever large scale open pit coalmine in Pakistan. “We have set an example for the world that Pakistan is an attractive market for investment in coal mining and coal-based power production,” he said.

Shamsuddin said the Sindh government owns 54 percent of the project, but unmatched political support has been received from all political parties and governments for the Thar coal project. He added that SECMC was created with the vision to develop a technically and commercially viable coal mining project in Thar Block-II to bring energy security to Pakistan. He said the total reserves of block II are sufficient to support 5,000MW energy for 50 years, enough to pull the country out of the energy crisis.

Shamsuddin informed that out of current 4,400 workers working at the SECMC site, 75 percent workers are natives of Thar. Engro is operating 24 schools, constructing a 250-bed hospital and several water projects for the natives of Thar.


----------



## ghazi52

*






Karachi Neighbourhood Improvement Project*

Aerial view after the operation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Jamia Masjid Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sikh pilgrims' visa-free entry: Construction of Kartarpur corridor to begin soon*






LAHORE: Pakistan has decided to begin building the Kartarpur corridor later this month, with Prime Minister Khan likely to lay the foundation stone of the project.

According to officials, while a date for beginning the construction has not set, the government wants to coincide the announcement with the arrival of Sikh pilgrims, who are currently in the country to observe the birth anniversary of Guru Nanak Dev Ji, the founder of the Sikh faith.

They further said that a survey in this regard has already been conducted, and the government plans to complete the corridor’s construction by next year.


----------



## Chakar The Great

Stunning, taking shape now. Yet not fully complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Now Tarbela 4th fully functional producing 1410MW 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit
‏ 
Rapid working in progress on Bus Station 1 Chamkani


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram highway, Gilgit 
August 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan to inaugurate PepsiCo’s new snacks manufacturing facility in Multan early next year. The state-of-the-art facility represents an investment of $ 66 million and is expected to create more than 1,500 direct and indirect employment opportunities for Pakistani citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM hints at extension of Swat Expressway*

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Mahmood Khan has hinted at extension of Swat Expressway from Chakdara to Mingora and directed for accelerated work on the second stretch from Katlang Interchange to Chakdara, including construction of bridges, interchanges and tunnels as expeditiously as possible.

According to a statement, the chief minister also ordered land acquisition for the CPEC City, Nowshera, and cement plant, Haripur, besides completion of Nowshera Medical College on priority. He said that the provincial government would ensure completion of ongoing schemes in the first phase.

Mr Khan said this while presiding over a meeting at the CM Secretariat, Peshawar, on Swat Expressway, and other development schemes in the province.

Provincial minister for communication and works Akbar Ayub, principal secretary to CM Mohammad Israr, managing director Swat Expressway Brig Ashfaq and others attended the meeting.

The participants were briefed about the development schemes carried out through FWO in the province.

It was stated about the 81 km Swat Expressway would cost Rs 34.16 billion. The expressway has been completed from Karnal Sher Khan Interchange to Katlang, a 50 km stretch. The tunnel excavation and cutting have been completed while concrete lining and other allied construction work was in progress.

Mr Khan said that the Swat Expressway and Bus Rapid Transit, Peshawar, would be completed as expeditiously as possible. He warned against any delay in both the projects and directed for taking steps such as acquiring police, buying vehicles and completing other requirements.

He also directed for removing hurdles to the completion of Nowshera Medical College and a cement plant in Haripur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

good to see there is lot of progress in infra development , but why some section in PDF is still complaining on IK . looks like when it come to politics I see the same in India. good wishes to Pak in Infra-economy development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Telenor Launches Pakistan’s First 4.5G Network*

Yet another industry-first for Telenor Pakistan as it claims to have launched cutting-edge 4.5G technology in Karachi, Lahore, Rawalpindi and Islamabad showing unrelenting commitment to empower Pakistan through a high-speed data network that enhances customer experience.

Sigve Brekke, CEO, Telenor Group who is visiting Pakistan on a 4-day agenda inaugurated 4.5G by placing the first call over this advanced LTE network. Today, over 80% of Telenor Pakistan’s network supports 3G/4G services and the launch of 4.5G services is a milestone towards bringing the latest technology to Pakistan.

Utilizing the advanced 4.5G feature of ‘Carrier Aggregation’, Telenor Pakistan is the first to aggregate its LTE 850 and LTE 1800 networks as one to give excellent data service experience for supported handsets. This feature leverages the available frequency of different bands, thus enhancing the customer experience.

Telenor Pakistan acquired the license for the provision of Next Generation Mobile Services (NGMS) across Pakistan in 2014. This opened a whole new era of opportunities in mobile broadband services in the country which fueled exponential data growth in the market.

Later on in 2016, Telenor Pakistan acquired bandwidth in the 850MHz spectrum to bring 4G services. Maximizing efficiency on the existing spectrum, Telenor Pakistan has also refarmed its existing 1800 MHz band for LTE services.

“We envision a digital Pakistan where the fast-evolving communication technology benefits all,” said Sigve Brekke, President & CEO of Telenor Group. “With Advanced LTE we continue to introduce new technology that furthers the digital revolution in Pakistan.”

“In a new milestone today, we have launched 4.5G that will be a bridge for future mobile data applications leading on to 5G,” said Irfan Wahab Khan, CEO Telenor Pakistan.

“The technology will enable us to provide faster upload and download speeds while delivering superior user experience by ensuring immediate reaction time for applications and web services with the promise of uninterrupted data experience. 4.5G will also give us the readiness we need to drive the development of IoT and tech-based solutions for government, administration, health, agriculture and home management. Being the most innovative company, we proudly welcome Pakistanis to the future of mobile,” he added.

All of Telenor Pakistan’s current 4G subscribers with compatible handsets will be able to receive the faster speeds automatically. The 4.5G features have already been activated across Telenor sites in Karachi, Lahore, and Rawalpindi/Islamabad. This development certainly brings Pakistan closer to its digital inclusion goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Roads Infrastructure being developed in Tharparkar Sindh............







.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GILGIT: Labourers carry out work on an under construction bridge in Kachura.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

DHA Shopping Mall Under Construction in Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Up to date Video of BRT Peshawar.


----------



## HariPrasad

ghazi52 said:


> Karakoram highway, Gilgit
> August 2018



Looks Nice. I wold like to drive on these roads.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways *GEU-20-45XX* Ready to be Shipped to Pakistan
Pics Taken Outside General Electric Plant in Erie PA USA
Expected Arrival Of GEU-20 Is *January 2019*

These Locomotives are of 2000 HP Pakistan ordered 20 of these Locomotives in June 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Brick kiln owner says new technology has reduced coal consumption by 40%. 


MULTAN: South Punjab’s first-ever zigzag brick kiln has been made operational in Jahanian, Khanewal district. After Lahore, this is the first kiln in South Punjab with has been converted to the zigzag technology.

Speaking to _The Express Tribune_, brick kiln owner Muhammad Khalid Umar says that the technology has reduced coal consumption by 40%. “Over 0.7 million bricks can be baked at the same time,” he reveals. “Around Rs 10 million were spent on constructing this brick kiln. Not only does it not cause pollution, it is also cost effective,” he adds.

Environmental expert Dr Umar Ghauri says that zigzag brick kilns emit white smoke, which is not harmful for human health, as compared to the black smoke which is emitted from traditional kilns.

‘Zigzag technology to help save 40% coal in brick kilns’

Smog, which is formed when black smoke released from kilns mixes with the atmosphere, causes several diseases. “Asthma, chronic bronchitis, respiratory diseases, eye infections and lungs diseases are some of the maladies that smog can cause,” he explains. All traditional kilns should be converted to the zigzag technology, he suggests.

Most importantly the environmental impact of the new kiln has not gone unnoticed by residents in the area. Abid, a resident in the area, says that the old kiln had caused many health problems in citizens.

“Now, the environment is safe and the air is once again fresh,” he expresses. Previously, the people used to contract lung and eye infections due to the high levels of air pollution. “But the white smoke emitted from the zigzag brick kiln is completely harmless,” he says.

On October 27, the Punjab government imposed a temporary ban on operating traditional brick kilns in the province in an effort to reduce environmental pollution and smog.

Taking the extent of air pollution into consideration, the government directed owners to convert to zigzag technology. The technology, which is originally from Nepal, was introduced in Pakistan with the cooperation of the Brick Kiln Owners Association of Pakistan (BKOAP) about a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 7/12/2018.*

*Abbottabad Twin tunnels and Bridges.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Inland water transport:
*

Vice President of Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), Tariq Haleem has said that the FPCCI Standing Committee on Inland Water Transport & Flood Management has prepared a working paper and it will be presenting this to the Prime Minister of Pakistan sometime during February 2019. He said it is a historical fact that during the British Raj in 1800's, the British troops moved from Karachi to Khyber by the Inland Waterways on boats.

It is only after the start of railway that this practice stopped. When you re-commission your inland waterways then automatically flood management is done and wastage of water is curtailed. He said that lack of general awareness, absence of right policies and counterproductive regulations are the impediments of maritime sector that need to be addressed.

He said that Pakistan's maritime, seaboard and logistic sectors have enormous potential to earn for the country. However, these sectors have not been harnessed and needs government's focus, he added. He said that even a single rupee of extra cost at the ports trickles down to our masses, if a rupee is saved that saving also trickles down to the masses. We need to bring down the cost of doing business and improve our efficiency at all the ports of Pakistan, he emphasised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Indus river M1






More of M1





Pakistan Monument Islamabad,






f9 Park Islamabad,







Costal Highway, Balochsitan





KKH,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> *Inland water transport:
> *
> 
> Vice *President of Federation of Pakistan* Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), Tariq Haleem has said that the FPCCI Standing Committee on Inland Water Transport & Flood Management has prepared a working paper and it will be presenting this to the Prime Minister of Pakistan sometime during February 2019. He said it is a historical fact that during the British Raj in 1800's, the British troops moved from Karachi to Khyber by the Inland Waterways on boats.
> 
> It is only after the start of railway that this practice stopped. When you re-commission your inland waterways then automatically flood management is done and wastage of water is curtailed. He said that lack of general awareness, absence of right policies and counterproductive regulations are the impediments of maritime sector that need to be addressed.
> 
> He said that Pakistan's maritime, seaboard and logistic sectors have enormous potential to earn for the country. However, these sectors have not been harnessed and needs government's focus, he added. He said that even a single rupee of extra cost at the ports trickles down to our masses, if a rupee is saved that saving also trickles down to the masses. We need to bring down the cost of doing business and improve our efficiency at all the ports of Pakistan, he emphasised.


Federation of pakistan?


----------



## Chakar The Great

Murree express way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The best facilities have been provided on Tạftạn at Pak Iran border for visitors.
























Quetta *safe city project approved*

Balochistan Minister for Information Technology Sardar Abdul Rehman Khetran informed the Balochistan Assembly on Thursday that the provincial government had approved the Quetta Safe City Project (QSCP) that would cost Rs2.28 billion.

Speaking on a resolution jointly moved by opposition members Nasarullah Zerey, Sham Lal and Shahina Bibi, he said safe city projects for Gwadar and all divisional and district headquarters of the province would also be launched soon.

He said the QSCP was pending for long, adding work on the project would start soon.

Though Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani was present in the house, Mr Khetran took the floor and informed the house about the government’s plan for the QSCP.

He said the government would soon establish an IT village in Quetta for which Rs 500 million had been allocated, adding that land for the purpose would be provided soon. In the IT village, he said, educated youths would be provided technical training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

660 MW Engro Coal Fired Power Plant Block II Under Construction at *Tharparkar, Sindh* 
First unit of the plant to start power generation in January 2019 while the whole project to be completed till March 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Federation of pakistan?


Typo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> 660 MW Engro Coal Fired Power Plant Block II Under Construction at *Tharparkar, Sindh*
> First unit of the plant to start power generation in January 2019 while the whole project to be completed till March 2019.


Is engro a pakistani company?


----------



## ghazi52

Storm bombardier said:


> Is engro a pakistani company?



In 1957, the search for oil by Pak Stanvac, an Esso/Mobil joint venture led to the discovery of the Mari Gas field near Daharki – a small, remote area in Upper Sindh province at the time. Esso proposed the establishment of a urea plant in that area which led to a fertilizer plant agreement signed in 1964. In the subsequent year, Esso Pakistan Fertilizer Company Limited was incorporated, with 75% of the shares owned by Esso and 25% by the general public.

The construction of a urea plant commenced at Daharki in 1966 and production began in 1968. At US $43 million with an annual production capacity of 173,000 tons, it was the single largest foreign investment by a multinational corporation in Pakistan at the time.

A full-fledged marketing organization was established which undertook agronomic programs to educate the farmers of Pakistan. As the nation’s first fertilizer brand, Engro (then Esso) helped modernize traditional farming practices to boost farm yields, directly impacting the quality of life not only for farmers and their families, but for the nation at large. As a result of these efforts, consumption of fertilizers increased in Pakistan, paving the way for the Company’s branded urea called “Engro”, an acronym for “Energy for Growth”.

As part of an international name change program, Esso became Exxon in 1978 and the Company was renamed Exxon Chemical Pakistan Limited. The Company continued to prosper as it relentlessly pursued productivity gains and strived to attain professional excellence.

In 1991, Exxon decided to divest its fertilizer business on a global basis. The employees of Exxon Chemical Pakistan Limited, in partnership with leading international and local financial institutions, bought out Exxon’s 75% equity. This was at the time and perhaps still is the most successful employee buy-out in the corporate history of Pakistan. Renamed as Engro Chemical Pakistan Limited, the Company has gone from strength to strength, reflected in its consistent financial performance, growth of the core fertilizer business, and diversification into other businesses.

Along the way, a major milestone in plant capacity upgrade coincided with the employee led buyout; innovatively optimizing our resources, Engro relocated fertilizer manufacturing plants from the UK and US to its Daharki plant site – an international first.

In 2002, the renowned Dawood Hercules Group became the patron shareholder of Engro Chemical Pakistan Limited. Soon thereafter, the Company started a journey of venturing into other sectors including foods, energy, industrial control and automation, PVC resin manufacturing and marketing, and chemical terminal and storage.

Engro Chemical Pakistan Limited then started a journey of venturing into other sectors including foods, energy, industrial control and automation, PVC resin manufacturing and marketing, and chemical terminal and storage.

In 2009 plans were announced of demerging the fertilizer business into an independent operating company. The expansion and growth in the company necessitated a change in the way the company operated and conducted business. Keeping in view the operations of multi category businesses, expansion strategy and growth vision, the management decided that the various businesses would be better served if the Company was converted to a holding company. As a result it was decided to demerge the fertilizer business and establish a holding company structure to manage the affairs of various businesses.

Engro Fertilizers Limited was incorporated in June 2009 to manage the fertilizer business post demerger. The demerger required the approval of the High Court of Sindh, which was granted on December 9, 2009 after obtaining the requisite approvals from the creditors and shareholders of the Company. The demerger became effective from January 1, 2010. Consequently, all fertilizer business assets and liabilities have been transferred to Engro Fertilizers Limited against the issue of shares to the Company.

To reflect the change in the scope of mandate and scale of operations, Engro Chemical Pakistan Limited was renamed as ‘Engro Corporation Limited’ with effect from January 1, 2010. Engro Corp, as the holding company is responsible for the long term vision of the company, overseeing the performance of the subsidiaries and affiliates, allocation of capital, management of talent, leadership development, HR guiding policies, leadership role in public relations and CSR activities, control structures, legal and IT support.

Engro Corp will maintain a lean structure with a focused scope, allowing maximum empowerment to the subsidiaries and affiliates to drive the operations of their respective organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Packages Mall Lahore,













































Shahbaz Sharief Park Rawalpindi,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Storm bombardier said:


> Typo



No typo, it is Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry *(FPCCI)*, Just to make fun, idk sorry..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> No typo, it is Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry *(FPCCI)*, Just to make fun, idk sorry..........................


Hah

Sent from my SM-J600G using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese group to set up $70 million ceramics unit in Faisalabad*

December 31, 2018









FAISALABAD: A prominent Chinese industrial group has decided to establish a ceramics unit in Pakistan with an investment of $70 million – a decision that is likely to lessen country’s reliance on imported tiles.

“The ceramics unit is expected to become operational by March 2020,” a senior official of the Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) told The Express Tribune. He, however, did not disclose the name of the Chinese company.

FIEDMC, located in the heart of Pakistan’s industrial hub, is rapidly transforming into an attractive destination for well-known foreign companies, which are planning to set up their units following lack of progress on the Special Economic Zones (SEZs), which are planned to be constructed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). “The Chinese industrial group already enjoys its presence in 50 countries,” said FIEDMC Chief Executive Officer Aamir Saleemi. “The group plans to import machinery from China and aims to complete work by March 2020.”

The company has already acquired 100 acres of land in the industrial hub, which is connected with ports through a network of motorways being completed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

After the inauguration of CPEC, Chinese investors have diverted their focus from other countries to Pakistan due to the preferential treatment being received in the country.

Both countries also aim to step up work on the SEZs in different regions but Pakistani authorities have been unable to develop these zones so far because of the absence of utilities and incentive packages for the relocation of industries from China.

At present, Pakistan imports ceramics from different countries, which is expected to come down after the Chinese unit starts running. Once the unit begins operations, it is predicted to contain the import bill as well.

Saleemi emphasised that it would be the first foreign ceramics factory in Pakistan, although he also did not disclose the name.

The factory will aid employment generation amid rising joblessness in the third largest city of the country. The company has also planned to set up retail shops in various cities.

A massive change in designs of homes and construction of shopping malls has sparked heavy demand for ceramics. Popular locally manufactured ceramic tiles are available in the market but many customers prefer imported tiles from China and other countries.

High-end consumers also desire to buy Italian and Spanish ceramics products. Middle-end customers prefer Chinese ceramics and rest of the customers opt to purchase local tiles. Pakistan is a lucrative market for international investors and has great demand for their products. The Chinese company is planning to produce all varieties of tiles – be it for washrooms, for kitchens and for outdoors – to cater to all segments of the market.


----------



## ghazi52

*102 MW Gulpur Hydro Power Project, Kotli, Azad Jammu & Kashmir*

Total capacity reservoir: 21,893,000 m3 (17,749 acre·ft)

Gulpur Hydropower Project is the third independent hydropower project in Pakistan. Korean company has also been awarded other contracts to build hydropower plants in the country on BOOT basis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Karot Hydropower Project is an under construction run-of-river concrete-core rockfill gravity dam in Pakistan with an installed capacity of 720 MW.

The Karot Hydropower Station in Pakistan is the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is part of the much larger CPEC China–Pakistan Economic Corridor, and is expected to be completed in 2020.

Status: Under construction
Construction began: January 2016
Construction cost: $1.42 billion
Commission date: Apr 2021
Turbines: 4 x 190 MW Francis-type
Installed capacity : 720 MW

Reservoir Total capacity: 164.5 million
Maximum length: 27 km (17 mi)
Normal elevation: 461 m (1,512 ft)





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), two new projects will be set up in the power sector in AJK, with the capacity of producing 2,000 MW of electricity. These are 1,200MW Kohala hydropower project and 700 MW Karot hydropower project. The total electricity demand of AJK at every given time is 350 MW, while the rest of electricity is being imported. Feasibility on another power sector project having the capacity of 974 MW was ready for financing, the additional chief secretary said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of N-70 National Highway (Multan-Qila Saifullah) at Girdu Hills near Fort Monroe in District Dera Ghazi Khan. 33 km hilly portion of the N-70's Rakhi Gaj-Khar-Bewata section will be widened and shorted through construction of 8 steel bridges. This will shorten the distance and travel time between Multan and Quetta. Financed by Japan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Successful unit 1 synchronization of HUBCO coal power plant 1320 MW 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

BRT Peshawar Complete Aerial View progress HD video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Forensic Science Agency satellite centres to be opened across the provinc*e

3 Jan, 2019








LAHORE - Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar has said that Punjab Forensic Laboratory is playing a key role regarding criminal investigation and probing other cases.

He was speaking during visit to Head Office of Punjab Forensic Science Agency in Lahore on Thursday.

Appreciating performance of Lab, he said that its role is of great importance for controlling crimes and provision of speedy justice. He said that working sphere of Satellite Centers of this Lab will be expanded at district level.

During the visit, Chief Minister went through various sections of Lab. He also inspected the Crime Scene area besides the Firing Area.

On the occasion, Director General of Punjab Forensic Science Agency briefed Chief Minister regarding Agency's performance.


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum-Jhelum to produce power at full capacity from April

LAHORE: The Neelum-Jhelum hydroelectric power project is gearing up for electricity generation at full capacity in the upcoming high-flow season, which is set to begin from April this year.

“The project has been running for the past almost eight months. It is now awaiting a thorough inspection of electro-mechanical equipment in accordance with contractual obligations,” said a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M2 Motorway
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Brick kiln owners seek govt's support over zigzag technology*






ISLAMABAD: All Pakistan Brick Kiln Association (APBKA) President Shoaib Niazi has said that the kiln owners, despite their keenness for conversion of their furnace to zigzag technology, had not been assured of any technical assistance from the government.

Talking to APP, Shoaib Niazi said, “We [brick kiln proprietors] have realised the harmful impact of the dark smoke emitted by the kiln. Some of the kiln owners also started to build their brick-ovens over zigzag method but failed due to lack of knowledge and expertise over the method.”


----------



## ghazi52

*New tunnel to lead straight to Nankana Sahib*

LAHORE: To facilitate Sikh pilgrims, a tunnel will be constructed from the railway track to the Gurdwara Kartarpur in Nankana Sahib.

Lahore Division Commissioner Dr Mujtaba Piracha said that in order to ensure the hassle-free entry of Sikh pilgrims to the Gurdwara of Baba Guru Nanak Sahib, a tunnel will be constructed. It will not only provide direct entry of Sikh pilgrims, but will also ensure their security and that of locals.

Presiding over a meeting on Saturday, Piracha said the proposed tunnel would be 205 metres long and 15 to 16 metres wide. He added a large number of Sikh pilgrims were being expected to attend the 550th birth anniversary celebrations of Baba Guru Nanak Sahib in 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan plans hydro projects on Jhelum River with Chinese help*

Pakistan has offered China to carry a research on the Jhelum river cascade, which was proposed last month during the 8th Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) in Beijing. Curbing Pakistan’s water crisis and power shortage have been a focus area under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC).

The JCC documents reveal that both countries will discuss 700 MW Azad Pattan and 640 MW Mahl hydropower projects at the next Expert Panel meeting, and the meeting will also go through other power projects proposed by provinces. Under CPEC, Karot hydropower project and the Neelum-Jhelum hydro power project are already located on the Jhelum River.


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line Metro Stabling Yard at Ali Town*


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: The Synthetic Products Enterprises Ltd (SPEL) Pakistan has become the first industrial group in the country to have installed robots to work at its assembly lines.*

The SPEL is one of the leading manufacturers of technology-intensive engineering plastic and packaging products in Pakistan.

The robotic system was jointly inaugurated by President and Chief Executive Officer of Honda Cars Pakistan Ltd Hironbou Yoshimura and Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI) President Almas Hyder at the company’s industrial unit in Ferozpur Road on Saturday.

SPEL CEO Zia Hyder Naqi and Vice President Production of Atlas Honda Cars Pakistan Ltd Kenichi Matsuo attended the inauguration ceremony along with others.

On this occasion, Mr Yoshimura said that installation of industrial robotic system was an impressive initiative. He said that the auto market of Pakistan has huge potential and they want to enhance business in Pakistan as despite challenges, customer demand is still there.

Also present, Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry President Almas Hyder said that the global industrial robot market was expected to reach the growth rate of around nine per cent as the need for automation is rising.

He said that robotics and automation are key areas of focus, both as a potential new growth area, and as enablers to help the enterprises adopt advanced manufacturing processes to increase productivity.

“We live in an era where robotics and automation technology have brought fundamental changes in industries,” he observed.

Mr Hyder added that advantages commonly attributed to automation include increased productivity, efficient use of materials, improved product quality and safety, shorter workweeks for labour, and reduced factory lead times.

Higher output and increased productivity have been two of the biggest reasons in justifying the use of automation. Despite the claims of high quality from good workmanship by humans, automated systems typically perform the manufacturing process with less variability than human workers, resulting in greater control and consistency of product quality.


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to install 0.1m digital meters by Feb-end*

January 21, 2019






Will extend smart metering project to cover the entire country. 

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Power Omar Ayub Khan has directed electricity distribution companies to immediately undertake GIS (geographic information system) mapping of all 11-kilovolt feeders and replace 100,000 electromagnetic meters with digital meters by the end of February 2019 in order to reduce line losses.

The directives were issued in a meeting with chief executive officers of all the power distribution companies at the committee room of the Power Division on Monday.

The minister directed the CEOs to personally inspect the power transformers of various capacities on a random basis to ascertain their mechanical fitness. He also called for launching a clean-up operation in the highly populated areas and removing hazardous wires and other such things.

The minister told the meeting that the Power Division was in the process of initiating the smart metering infrastructure project in all areas covered by the distribution companies. He particularly mentioned Peshawar and Multan electricity companies, which were the next in line, as Lahore and Islamabad companies had already initiated the process.

Khan directed the CEOs to prepare and implement a three-month plan for a feeder-wise anti-theft operation in their respective areas for the complete elimination of theft so that consumers could get uninterrupted power supply in summer.


----------



## ghazi52

*Jazz reducing electricity line losses with GSMA, CISNR, and PESCO*

ISLAMABAD : Jazz, Pakistan’s leading digital communications company, has been awarded the prestigious GSMA Mobile for Development Utilities Innovation Fund, launched in June 2013 to test and scale the use of mobile to improve or increase access to energy, water and sanitation services.

The grant was awarded to Jazz’s for their “Energy and Line Losses Reduction in Pakistan” idea in collaboration with Centre for Intelligent Systems & Network Research (CISNR) & Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO), which uses an indigenous solution developed by their partner, CISNR, to address the biggest issue being faced by local power distribution sector; line losses and electricity theft.

Jazz has been successful in securing the seed grant after an extensive evaluation and due diligence exercise carried out by GSMA among multiple organizations from various markets. Not only telecom operators but technology innovators and development organizations from Africa and Asian regions were part of the competition, as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Main points of Mini Budget*

- Tax on income from loans to SME sector to be reduced to 20%

- Agricultural tax will be dropped to 20 per cent.

-To provide low-income housing, loans will be decreased to 20 per cent. Rs5 billion revolving fund will be introduced.

- Withholding tax for filers on banking transactions will be eliminated to encourage the culture of paying taxes.

- Non-fillers will be able to purchase small and mid-size cars up to 1300CC, but the tax would be increased.

- Tax has been decreased to Rs5000 for small wedding halls up to 500 square feet.

- Pilot scheme to be introduced in Islamabad to facilitate traders in filing and paying taxes.

- Duty on import of newsprint eliminated.

- Special economic zones have been formed keeping in mind the interest of CPEC.

- In the next 5 years, those working to produce products for renewable energy will be exempt from sales tax and customs duty.

- No tax on bids for sports franchises until profitability.

- From July 1 super tax will be eliminated for non-banking companies.

- Continuation of 1pc per annum reduction in corporate income tax.

- Tax will be increased for vehicles over 1800CC

- Tax for low priced phones will be decreased, will remain the same for expensive phones.

- Scheme to be introduced of promisory notes for exporters. Any exporter will be able to take loans from banks on these notes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt decides to set up 100 'Model Police Stations' in Punjab*








PM has decided to change visa policy to promote tourism in the country, says Fawad Chaudhry. 


ISLAMABAD: Following the Sahiwal shooting incident involving the Punjab’s counterterrorism force, the government has decided to overhaul the provincial police department and set up 100 ‘Model Police Stations’.

The decision comes during the federal cabinet meeting chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan in Islamabad on Thursday. Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar among other cabinet members attended the meeting.

On 19 January, four people were killed in a bungled encounter involving the Punjab’s Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) personnel on a highway in the Qadirabad area of Sahiwal district.

Briefing the media soon after the high-level huddle, Information Minister Fawad Chaudhry said it has been decided in the meeting that Punjab’s 100 police stations will be converted into ‘Model Police Stations’.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese envoy visits Rashakai SEZ site*

PESHAWAR: Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing on Wednesday visited on-site facilitation centre of Rashakai Special Economic Zone. The Chinese ambassador was accompanied by officials of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development and Management Company (KPEZDMC) and China Road and Bridge Corporation. He was given a briefing on the location plan, field studies and approach road of the Zone. Jing appreciated the location and stressed on the importance of RSEZ in CPEC. Earlier, a joint venture agreement between KPEZDMC and CRBC to develop 1,000 acres Rashakai SEZ was signed by CEO KPEZDMC Saeed Ahmed and senior management of CRBC in Beijing in November 2018. The SEZ to be developed jointly by KPEZDMC and CRBC will be offering excellent infrastructure and amenities to the industrialists. The project will be launched soon. However, applications for more than 1,200 acres from local investors have already been received. According to the JV agreement, CRBC will be responsible for marketing the Zone locally and internationally.

As part of its marketing efforts, CRBC is in advance stages of inviting local investors and Chinese large-scale manufacturers to invest in the Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan-Korea Technical Textile Research Center accomplished at National Textile University, Faisalabad.*
Korea Invested $3 Million USD to establish this center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Afforestation campaign in full swing at Pizoi, Pak Army gears up construction of drains and ponds to bring greenery to Chaghi Balochistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Chakar The Great said:


>



These kind of spaces can be utilized for billion tree tsunamis. Trees not only looks good but also will help in reduction of pollution at least from the traffic passing thru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

ghazi52 said:


> Afforestation campaign in full swing at Pizoi, Pak Army gears up construction of drains and ponds to bring greenery to Chaghi Balochistan .


Excellent... Thanks for sharing. This is new stuff for me. If possibke can you please share some more info on this.
Balochistan.. Esp the suleiman range needs to be afforested but for that to be sustainable we need fozen of small dams. Both go hand in hand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Chakar The Great said:


>


Beautiful



American Pakistani said:


> These kind of spaces can be utilized for billion tree tsunamis. Trees not only looks good but also will help in reduction of pollution at least from the traffic passing thru.


No, visibility would be dangerously reduced. We can plant shrubs and bushes but not trees


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> Afforestation campaign in full swing at Pizoi, Pak Army gears up construction of drains and ponds to bring greenery to Chaghi Balochistan .



This is the kind of thing one would dream about, nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakhtoon yum said:


> No, visibility would be dangerously reduced. We can plant shrubs and bushes but not trees



Respect your opinion, but I stick to what I said before.

I don't see any reduction in visibility. Obviously, I don't mean entire billion trees should be squeezed here but highways should be utilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

American Pakistani said:


> Respect your opinion, but I stick to what I said before.
> 
> I don't see any reduction in visibility. Obviously, I don't mean entire billion trees should be squeezed here but highways should be utilized.


Trees are fine on the outside edges, like in the picture but not where vehicles are merging into another road.


----------



## Chishty4

The government has completed feasibility studies for 15 dams scheduled for development in the four provinces, according to a news report. Of these, four are located in #*Punjab*, six in #*Balochistan*, one in #*Sindh*, and four will be constructed in #*KhyberPakhtunkhwa*.

The government got the feasibility study completed through Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA). These dams include #*Akhori *Dam, #*Chiniot *Dam, #*Papan *Dam, and #*Kabir *Dam.

Chiniot Dam will be constructed on #*Chenab *River between Chiniot and Chenab Nagar. Papan Dam will be built in district #*Rawalpindi*, while the Kabir Dam will be located at Kabir Nala in #*Talagang*.

In Balochistan, #*Naulong *Dam will be constructed on #*Mula *river, the #Hingol Dam will be built on Hangol river, while the #*Pilar *Dam will be located in #*Awaran *ditrict.

#*NaiGaj *Dam will be constructed in district #*Dadu *of Sindh and #*Mohmand *Dam will be constructed on #*Swat* river in district Mohmand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Trees are fine on the outside edges, like in the picture but not where vehicles are merging into another road.



The second picture is of an exit. That is what I was talking about not where the ramp is merging into the parkway/highway. Obviously, first they have to study and identify which parts will be non hazardous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Chishty4 said:


> The government has completed feasibility studies for 15 dams scheduled for development in the four provinces, according to a news report. Of these, four are located in #*Punjab*, six in #*Balochistan*, one in #*Sindh*, and four will be constructed in #*KhyberPakhtunkhwa*.
> 
> The government got the feasibility study completed through Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA). These dams include #*Akhori *Dam, #*Chiniot *Dam, #*Papan *Dam, and #*Kabir *Dam.
> 
> Chiniot Dam will be constructed on #*Chenab *River between Chiniot and Chenab Nagar. Papan Dam will be built in district #*Rawalpindi*, while the Kabir Dam will be located at Kabir Nala in #*Talagang*.
> 
> In Balochistan, #*Naulong *Dam will be constructed on #*Mula *river, the #Hingol Dam will be built on Hangol river, while the #*Pilar *Dam will be located in #*Awaran *ditrict.
> 
> #*NaiGaj *Dam will be constructed in district #*Dadu *of Sindh and #*Mohmand *Dam will be constructed on #*Swat* river in district Mohmand.


Naulong, nai Gaj, chiniot and probably kabir, papn, hingol and Pilar can be made within next 5 yrs. But it all boils down to the priorities and dedication. I have been hearing about the first 3 dams since i was a teenager i wonder (hope not) if my son will say the same... [emoji19] [emoji19] [emoji19]


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*International Steels Limited (ISL)*

International Steels Limited (ISL) was incorporated in 2007 with the vision to be the foremost manufacturer of flat steel products in Pakistan.






At the time ISL was the largest private investor in the value-added flat-rolled and coated steel industry in the country. The $165 million investment, with equity contributions from Sumitomo Corporation, JFE-Japan and the International Finance Corporation (A division of the World Bank) bought added impetus and confidence in the engineering and hi-tech manufacturing segment in country.

This 500,000 tons per annum steel complex produces Cold Rolled, Galvanized and Color Coated Steel from hot rolled coils. ISL's current production mix comprises of 100,000 tons of Cold-Rolled Product,350,000 tons of Hot-Dip Galvanized and 50,000 MT of Color Coated Steel, which are offered in coil or sheet form. All products cater to the engineering and manufacturing industry as a premium raw material for transformation into any number of value-added products for the domestic and export markets.






Cold Rolled Steel is available in thicknesses ranging from 0.25 mm to 3.0mm, galvanized steel is available in thicknesses of 0.25 mm to 2.0mm while color coated steel is available in thickness range of 0.20 -1.50 mm. All products are offered in a maximum width of 1,250mm and each product category is provided in a range of strength levels from drawing to structural and surface finishes from bright to matt to meet our customer specific requirements.













*Company Overview*
International Steels Limited manufactures and sells steel products in Pakistan. The company’s products include cold rolled steels, hot dip galvanized steels, and color coated steel sheets. Its products are used in automotive, drum, home appliances, electrical appliances, construction, telecom, domestic appliance, agriculture, furniture and fixtures, MEP, outdoor, and other applications. The company also exports its products. It has strategic alliances with Sumitomo Corporation, International Industries Limited, and Pakistan Cables Limited. The company was formerly known as CRGS Limited and changed its name to International Steels Limited in November 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Tyres to set up $300m Faisalabad plant

CEO urges FBR to ensure that no tyre is sold in the market without proper documentation
General Tyre and Rubber Company of Pakistan (GTR), the largest tyre manufacturer in Pakistan, has planned to invest $300 million to set up its new unit in the Special Economic Zone (SEZ) in Faisalabad.

GTR, which was established in Pakistan in 1963 and is presently facilitating 20pc of the demand of tyres in the country, would be setting up the new unit in Punjab as part of its expansion plan.

Talking to a group of Islamabad-based journalists, GTR Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director Hussain Kuli Khan said the company’s board has approved the investment in the SEZ being established under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). He said that GTR has already purchased land in this regard.

Apart from the new investment plant, the company, established to help meet the local demand for tyres, has also upgraded its capacity by investing a huge amount in the shape of latest equipment.

GTR, presently producing 2.5 million automotive tyres and one million motorcycle tyres, is also in talks with the new entrants, including Kia Motors, Renault and Hyundai, so as to meet their future demands.

It is pertinent to mention that out of the total 13 million automotive and 17 million motorcycle markets, 45pc of the demand is fulfilled through smuggled tyres.

The CEO deplored that despite huge losses incurred by the local industry, the government is yet to take concrete steps to curb the menace of smuggling, especially through Afghan Transit Trade.

He said that major issues faced by the tyre industry must be resolved at the earliest in order to safeguard this capital-intensive sector, which is not only creating thousands of jobs, but also helping other industries bring foreign direct investment in the country.

“Owing to the influx of smuggled tyres, many local industries have either shut down their operations or have been forced to move out, which has resulted in unemployment,” the CEO said. “The most alarming part in this regard is the smuggling and use of winter tyres, which causes frequent accidents in Pakistan. For many years, smugglers pick up used winter tyres on free of cost basis from Europe, Japan etc. and import them into Afghanistan under the Transit Trade Agreement (TTA). The used winter tyres are then smuggled into Pakistan. These tyres are dangerous as they are only meant to be used in temperature below 0 degrees Celsius.”

Talking about another trend of illegal trade of tyres, Hussain Kuli Khan said reports and visual evidence have been received regarding the import of “tyres containing hidden tyres”, which are smaller in size and fixed within the mother tyres.

“The legal importers usually pay duty and taxes on the mother tyre while three to four smaller tyres, stored inside the mother tyre, get away from duties. Misdeclaration of sizes of the tyre has also been an issue at Customs,” he lamented.

The CEO suggested the Federal Board of Revenue ensure that no tyre is sold in the market without proper documentation.

“FBR should raid markets and seize tyres that the dealers cannot show papers for. This should not be hard as the smugglers are selling these tyres openly in the commercial centres,” Hussain Kuli Khan stressed.

He said the government should maintain strict vigilance on border check-posts, especially at Chaman and LandiKotal, so that smuggled items could be identified and culprits could be punished.

Moreover, he said the government should re-evaluate the data of the items being imported via the Afghan Transit Trade (ATT) and see if the numbers of tyres being imported are supported by the vehicle population in Afghanistan.

“Items under the guise of ATT are either unloaded in Karachi or come back from the Afghan border via smuggling. This needs to be addressed and the customs department needs to ensure that this facility is not misused,” the CEO suggested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Shaping up nicely, Hazara Motorway .
Ma Guiming Ali, the administration manager of the China Construction Communication Company Limited tasked with building the Hazara Motorway’s Havelian-Mansehra section, said work on the section was smoothly as planned, while the Hazara Motorway would be built by March 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Cement exports surge 32.4pc in 6 months*

The exports of cement from the country witnessed an increase of 32.40 percent during the first half of the ongoing fiscal year against the exports of the corresponding period of last year.


The cement exports from the country were recorded at $17.662 million during July-December (2018-19) against the exports of $16.015 million during July-December (2017-18), showing growth of 32.40 percent, according to the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In terms of quantity, the exports of the commodity however witnessed a nominal decrease of 0.37 percent by going down from the exports of 11,200 metric tons to 11,159 metric tons, according to the data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Latest footage of the BRT Corridor showing all the progress made till date.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> Multan Metro


It would have been awesome if made mono rail instead of buses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Storm bombardier said:


> It would have been awesome if made mono rail instead of buses



I think the cost/benefit wasn't working out... though it would have been awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

969 MW Neelum Jehlum Hydro Electric Power Project.
Latest View of Damsite from the eye of Drone Cam.

*#NJHEP #Pakistan #AJK #Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Storm bombardier said:


> It would have been awesome if made mono rail instead of buses



Next update will be that. Infrastructure is designed in a such way that it can support metro/mono train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Salza said:


> Next update will be that. Infrastructure is designed in a such way that it can support metro/mono train.


[emoji24] once a one of the best performing nation in Asia is now doomed thanks it's people enjoy


----------



## Salza

Storm bombardier said:


> [emoji24] once a one of the best performing nation in Asia is now doomed thanks it's people enjoy



Doomed? Thanks but no thanks for your comment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Six to eight new industrial zones to be established in Punjab*
February 08, 2019







Punjab govt working on providing maximum facilities to promote local industry under Ease of Doing Business, says Sardar Tanveer Ilyas. ─ Photo courtesy Twitter

RAWALPINDI: The Punjab government will be establishing six to eight new industrial zones in the province, said Punjab Board of Investment Chairman Sardar Tanveer Ilyas on Thursday.

Mr Ilyas was visiting the Rawalpindi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (RCCI) to meet with local shopkeepers and traders.

He said the Punjab government is working on providing the maximum facilities for the promotion of local industry and under Ease of Doing Business.

“We are committed to providing all facilities under one roof. The basic purpose of my visit to chambers of commerce in the province is to get feedback and recommendations on tariffs, taxation and reforms,” he said.

He added that the Punjab government also wants to facilitate overseas investors and traders as well.

“Local manufacturers, industrialists and investors will be given equal opportunities and incentives,” he said.

He urged the private sector to come forward and play its role in boosting trade and business activities in the region.

He said the government is aware of the concerns of the business community and that he agrees that there is need for involving the private sector.

He appreciated RCCI’s role in promoting trade and business activities through exhibitions and exchange delegations and assured of his full support for resolving the issue of the provision of a grid station and link road at RCCI Rawat Industrial Estate.

RCCI President Malik Shahid Saleem said Rawalpindi is the fourth largest city in Pakistan and that businesses in the pharmaceutical industry, poultry, gems and jewellery, marble and cement are flourishing in the Potohar region.

He said he hoped the Board of Investors chairman will address their grievances on priority basis and will increase interaction with traders.

He urged the government to give similar incentive packages to local manufacturers in special economic zones to make business more competitive and in favour of Pakistani traders.

“We want more incentives and ease to promote special economic zones in the region and we have high hopes for upcoming export packages with respect to export and taxation,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Storm bombardier said:


> [emoji24] once a one of the best performing nation in Asia is now doomed thanks it's people enjoy



You talking about india ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Chakar The Great said:


> You talking about india ??


Kitna gamaand hai tum loogo mei [emoji850]

Sent from my SM-J600G using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## ghazi52

*Train tracking system to improve travel experience*

February 9, 2019

LAHORE: People who frequently commute by trains won’t have to wait at the stations for hours as the Pakistan Railways has completed the installation of a tracker system which will be inaugurated on February 12. The developer of the system donated it free of cost to PR.

The tracker systems were installed in train engines across the country in order to update their systems. Through the GPRS tracker system, passengers will be able to get information about their train’s timings on their mobile phones before they reach the railway station.

The passenger will receive all the information, including the train’s timings, in the Urdu and English languages. They will also get information during travel on engine failures and replacements. Passengers, governmental and nongovernmental employees and students, who travel on a daily basis by train, will be able to take advantage of the tracking system.

The tracker has been installed in all trains that go to Karachi, Peshawar, Rawalpindi, Faisalabad, Multan, Sargodha and Kasur. According to the source, the speed of the train and record of the last two weeks can also be obtained through the software.

In this regard, the tracking system would also be linked to the Lahore Central Control Room Office. The staff will also be able to monitor the position of trains through TV screens.

According to the Railways mechanical department staff members, the tracker system will start working immediately after locomotive engines start. Moreover, through a specific mobile application, passengers can find out the location of any train. The passenger will have to type their train number to get information about the arrival time.

Muhammad Mudassir, who runs a software company, has introduced the tracker system. “My father is a former employee of the Pakistan Railways. We grew up travelling by trains. Many times we waited for hours for trains which were delayed without any information being given to the passengers.

I came up with the idea to work on the tracker system when my family and I faced problems like thousands of other commuters,” he said. The system will ring a bell if the train will be 30 minutes away from the station.

“I could sell this system for Rs 80 million, but I gave it to Pakistan Railways free of charge,” claims Mudassir.

Railways Chairman Dr Raja Jalal Sultan Sikander said the installation of the tracker system will also reduce the rush of people at train stations. “Most importantly, people will save their time by reaching the station a few minutes before the arrival of the train.”

Pakistan Railways Additional General Manager Mohammad Ejaz Abro said that the tracker system will also inform the administration just as the train leaves the engine shed and just as it departs from the station. Moreover, after getting information through the tracker system, an alternate engine will immediately be moved in case of a failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


>



Peshawar Metro cost is 68 Billion Rupee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial view of M9 Motorway stretching through Jamshoro. M9 Motorway is a 135 km long motorway which connects Karachi to Hyderabad. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Floating Fishermen Jetty* A CSR Project of CPHGC Inaugurated.Handed over to the people of *Allana Goth*
Floating Fishermen Jetty, a CSR initiative of the China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt.) Ltd was handed over to the people of Allana Goth at a ceremony in the presence of media and local dignitaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt Starts Campaign to Plant 10 Billion Trees Along Highways*

Ministry of Communications and the Ministry of Climate Change have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the plantation of ten billion trees along the national highways and motorways.

The MoU has been signed to execute the project called “Apni Shahrah’ in which trees will be planted alongside the Motorways and National Highways.

Minister for Communications and Postal Service Murad Saeed and State Minister for Climate Change gave their addresses in the MoU-signing ceremony.

While addressing the ceremony, Saeed said that a campaign by the Climate Change ministry is underway for planting trees in schools and colleges.

Project ‘Apni Shahrah’ is part of the government’s countrywide plantation drive ‘Clean and Green Pakistan’. The project is about engaging the sponsors and donors from Civil Society Business Community and private entities for plantation and maintenance of trees in Right of Way of National Highways & Motorways.

Federal Secretary for Communications Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqui, Federal Secretary Climate Change Hasan Nisar Jami, Chairman National Highway Authority Jawwad Rafique Malik, and Senior Officers of both the ministries were also present at the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#KurramTangiDam Mass concrete of Ogee portion panel 7 & 8 in progress. Excavation of stealing basin also continue.

#WAPDA #KTDP #MMP #FWO #AreaaConstruction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM KP M.Mahmood Khan inaugurated new general bus terminal in Swat. Separate waiting areas established in the terminal, along with all other facilities provided including mosques and washrooms for both genders!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Saudi Arabian investment in Pakistan*

...$11 billion refinery at Gwadar

1. Installation of two regasified Liquefied Petroleum Gas (RLNG) plants with an estimated cost of $4 billion

2. $10 billion oil refinery

3. $1 billion petrochemical complex

4. $2 billion investment in mineral development sector

5. Pakistan’s annual oil consumption is around 26 million tons

6. Out of which 13.5 MT was met through local production of eight existing oil refineries

7. Petrochemical complex would develop POL by-product at the Gwadar city an ultimate destination of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)

8. The new refinery would have the capacity to filter 200,000 to 300,000 barrels per day

9. 50 percent crude oil is imported to meet energy needs

10. Mega oil city to be constructed on around 80,000 acres land with the purpose to refine and store imported oil for onward transportation to China using the CPEC route, besides developing fuel supply chain for landlocked Central Asian states

11. Fuel transportation to China via Pakistan would take just 7 days presently oil vessels take 40 days to reach Western China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098177946668257281


----------



## Chakar The Great

National Stadium Karachi after renovation ( March 2019)


----------



## ghazi52

Do we know why KTP did this. 

Old






New


----------



## Chakar The Great

E35 Expressway nearing completion. Excellent infrastructure being laid in one of the world's most beautiful landscapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Chakar The Great said:


> E35 Expressway nearing completion. Excellent infrastructure being laid in one of the world's most beautiful landscapes.



Zardari & Gillani also made many highways, but all on paper. Some how, their open corruption is invisible to NAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Glimpse of infrastructure in Islamabad


----------



## BATMAN

Chakar The Great said:


> Glimpse of infrastructure in Islamabad



Thanks you Imran Khan


----------



## ghazi52

International Steel Limited. Pakistan's Largest Flat Steel manufacturers and exporters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*First private sector transmission line achieves financial close*

First high voltage direct current (HVDC) transmission line project of Pakistan, which will be 878 kilometres long, extending from Matiari to Lahore, has achieved a financial close. The project entails an investment of $1.658 billion.

This was announced on Wednesday at a signing ceremony held at the Power Division. The documents were signed and exchanged by the Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza and the Chinese company’s Chief Executive Officer Wang Bo.

This HVDC transmission line project is being developed under the framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) agreement, and is another landmark achievement surfaced as a result of the efforts and facilitation of PPIB, Power Division, NTDC and other stakeholders.


----------



## thunderkaka

*Two Chinese groups to invest $2bn in housing sector*

ISLAMABAD: Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group (XCMG) and HSS Group of China on Wednesday expressed their commitment to invest $2 billion in Pakistan’s housing and manufacturing sectors.

The announcement was made during a meeting between Prime Minister Imran Khan and General Manager XCMG Dr Hanson Liu and Chairman HSS Group Syed Saman Hashmi, who called on the prime minister here at PM Office.

XCMG is the leading total solution provider for global construction industry equipment and machinery and intends to set up heavy equipment manufacturing assembly line in Pakistan.

The prime minister welcomed the HSS and XCMG’s commitment and interest in Pakistan’s housing and manufacturing sector.

He highlighted the steps taken by the government to provide maximum facilitation to the investors, reducing cost of doing business and improving ease of doing business.

The prime minister said that providing conducive and business friendly environment to investors was top priority of the government. He also informed the meeting of the government’s plan to build five million housing units across the country terming it the flagship program, which he added, would open up new opportunities for the allied industries and the youth of country.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1468134/two-chinese-groups-to-invest-2bn-in-housing-sector


----------



## ghazi52

*Hascol’s oil storage capacity becomes largest in private sector*

March 7, 2019







Hascol, which also appears to be the second largest oil marketing company in terms of market share, which stands at 13.7% at present, after PSO, which has a market share of 37%, will open 100 more filling stations nationwide in 2019. PHOTO: FILE

KARACHI: Hascol Petroleum Limited has become the largest oil marketing company in the private sector in terms of oil storages nationwide, a top official said on Wednesday.

“Hascol, in collaboration with Dutch company Vitol, has added 232,000 cubic metres of oil storage capacity at Port Qasim (Karachi) with an investment of $65 million,” Chief Executive Officer Saleem Butt told The Express Tribune.

“With this, our oil storage capacity has surged to 28 days (of consumption) from 16 days earlier,” he said, adding that other oil marketing companies had storage facilities for less than 20 days each.

Hascol Terminals Limited, an associated company of Hascol Petroleum Limited, has completed the process of commissioning its storage facility at Port Qasim.

“The terminal…has started operations. First shipment of motor gasoline (petrol) will reach on March 6, 2019 (Wednesday),” said Company Secretary Zeeshanul Haq in a notification to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Tuesday.

“With this, the total installed storage capacity surged to 400,000 tons with us. This has turned Hascol into a company that owns the largest oil storage facility in the private sector and second largest in the country after state-owned Pakistan State Oil (PSO), which manages 1.2 million tons of storage facility,” Butt said.

The latest storage facility at Port Qasim is connected with 700km pipeline of Pak Arab Pipeline Company (Papco) from Karachi to central Punjab. The facility will greatly help in ending blackouts at fuel stations in Punjab. “Sometimes, a three-day suspension in supplies from Karachi to Punjab (via roads) results in blackouts at petrol pumps in Punjab,” he elaborated.

He said it took almost two years to establish the latest storage facility at Port Qasim. Hascol has 49% shareholding while Dutch company Vitol owns the majority 51% shareholding in the facility. National Bank of Pakistan has also played a role in construction of the facility.

“Vitol has 28% shareholding in the overall business of Hascol Petroleum Limited,” he said. The company, which also appears to be the second largest oil marketing company in terms of market share, which stands at 13.7% at present, after PSO, which has market share of 37%, will open 100 more filling stations nationwide in 2019.

Pumps network

At present, the company runs its business at 590 sites and is expected to manage 690 pumps by December 2019.

“We have a plan to add 100 sites every year till we reach 1,200 sites in the country,” the CEO said.

Most of the new pumps will obviously be opened in Punjab as 60% population of the country resides there and 70% of demand for petroleum products comes from the province. “Pumps will be opened in that ratio,” he said.

The demand for petrol was on the rise despite economic slowdown in the country, he said, adding, “petrol sales have surged 9% in the last two months in contrast to 20% drop in diesel sales.”

Lubricant plant by May

Butt said Hascol, in collaboration with foreign firm FUCHS, is in final stages of setting up a lubricant blending plant.

The plant, which is being established with an investment of $20 million, is targeted to start production from May 1, 2019.

Hascol has started construction of a lube oil blending plant to produce FUCHS-branded lubricants and greases in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Taunsa Barrage is a barrage on the River Indus in Taunsa Tehsil of Dera Ghazi Khan District, Punjab 

March 2019


----------



## ghazi52

The newly constructed 230 Km Lahore-AbdulHakeem Motorway has an Auto speed camera detection system...

Intelligent Transport System key features are Weather Information System, Motorway Advisory Radio, Electronic Toll Collection System, Smart Travelling cards, Mobile app & website connectivity, auto accident/incident reporting, Electronic Message Signs/Boards, complete motorway CCTV Monitoring & much more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM orders increase in oil reserves*

Prime Minister Imran Khan directed the Petroleum Division on Tuesday to increase the strategic oil reserves to provide an uninterrupted supply to the armed forces in the wake of ongoing tensions between Pakistan and India.

Chairing a meeting to review progress on energy-related projects, Khan directed for chalking out a strategy to enhance the strategic oil reserves to handle any war-like situation so that the armed forces could be provided uninterrupted supply to handle the possible aggression by India.

Finance Minister Asad Umar, Petroleum Minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan, prime minister’s advisers Abdul Razzak Dawood and Dr Ishrat Hussain, Petroleum Secretary Mian Asad Hayauddin and senior officers attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Govt to Install 26 LPG Plants in Balochistan Worth Rs. 48 Billion*

The federal government has released Rs. 48 billion to establish 26 LPG air-mix plants in Balochistan to meet the gas demand in the province.

Minister for Petroleum Ghulam Sarwar announced this while addressing a Senate session on Friday.

Mr. Ghulam Sarwar informed the upper house that there is no unannounced gas load-shedding in any part of the country.

He said the government was determined to eliminate system constraints so that the issue of low gas pressure can be resolved.

The minister told Senators that the Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited (SNGPL) had started injecting RLNG which helped reduce the demand and supply gap of natural gas in the country.

Petroleum minister highlighted the measures his ministry was taking to mitigate gas theft across the country.

It should be mentioned here that the recent gas crisis in the country caused industries in Sindh and Punjab to close down several times in the last couple of months.

Prime Minister Imran Khan had ordered an inquiry into the matter, and the MDs of SNGPL and SSGCL were removed on the recommendations of the inquiry report.

The government had to import Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) from Qatar to meet the rising demand in the winter season

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has set up an Implementation Committee for the multibillion dollar Mainline-I (ML-I) project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to review the possibility of reducing its scope and cost from the existing $8.2 billion aimed at making it financially viable.

The decision was taken by Cabinet Committee on CPEC, on Wednesday, which was chaired by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Khusro Bakhtyar. It was decided to split the project into more than two phases and also drop some sections that were part of the original plan of constructing 1,872 kilometre long line of Pakistan Railways.

The ML-I project has a total length of 1,872 kilometres.

The cabinet committee also discussed the possibility of financing some parts of the ML-I from the Public Sector Development Programme to lower reliance on Chinese financing.

According to the framework agreement for the ML-I, China was supposed to provide 85% of the project cost as a concessionary loan. The project has been declared strategically important by both the countries.

Bakhtyar said that the proposal to construct the ML-I project on Build Operate Transfer model has been shelved and now it will be completed on government to-government basis, as per the framework agreement.

In order to address the issues of under development and deprivation in Balochistan, the cabinet committee also decided to initiate work on western route projects on a priority basis. The federal government would perform the ground-breaking ceremony of one western route road project this month, announced the minister. He did not disclose the name of the project.

The minister also announced that the groundbreaking ceremony of New Gwadar International Airport will finally be performed this month. The project that faces over a two-year delay will be completed with Chinese grant. The committee also decided to fast-track work on Gwadar power plant. The planning minister said that it was decided that the missing link of eastern corridor will also be completed by starting work on Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway. The project will be completed on Build Operate Transfer model that will help save $2.5 billion, said Bakhtyar.

The National Highway Authority will complete the design as well as feasibility of the project and award of the contract will be done in 2019, he added.

Bakhtyar said the cabinet committee also gave the final approval for CPEC Business Forum that will be chaired by the federal minister for planning and development.

The forum will comprise 21 members with representatives from government and private sectors. The cabinet committee has approved six priority sectors for availing $1 billion Chinese grant for social sector over a period of three years, said Bakhtyar.

The minister said that agriculture, education, health, poverty alleviation, water supply and vocational training sectors have been finalised in consultation with the provincial governments. “The socio-economic development is very critical for equitable development and we would try to avail $500 million grant during the first year,” said the planning minister.


----------



## ghazi52

*30 projects being proposed for Qatari investment: Dawood*

Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce, Industry and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood said on Sunday that around 30 projects were being proposed to the Qatar government and investors, besides discussions to further explore the potential of trade and investment between private sectors of both the countries.

Addressing a joint Pakistan-Qatar Trade and Investment Conference organised by the Board of Investment Pakistan, in Doha, in collaboration with Qatar Finance Center and Embassy of Pakistan Doha, he appreciated the joint efforts of Pakistani and Qatari authorities for organising the joint investment and business conference.

The Pakistani delegation, comprising leading businessmen and investors from various sectors, is being led by, Abdul Razak Dawood, and Board of Investment (BoI) Chairman Haroon Sharif, said a message received here.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mobile App developed to ensure safe journey on highways in Pakistan*







ISLAMABAD: National Highway Authority (NHA) has taken an innovative initiative with introduction of mobile App, which enables travelers to get information regarding road safety - fog, weather and traffic condition.

The basic purpose behind this move is to serve commuters and ensure safe journey on motorways and highways in country, especially during foggy and smoggy conditions.

The application software is designed to aid travelers by timely notification of available scenarios, fed into system by App Monitors of NH&MP and displayed on user dashboard through virtual bulletin boards.

The range of messages covers blockades, closures, diversion, fog, blind spots, black spots and congestions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The story of *Sukkur Barrage, *
Ibrahim Kakar

The first integrated system of Irrigation is called the Dujiangyan Irrigation System in Sichuan, China, which was built in 256 BC. Similarly, the Quintana Bureau of Syria was made from 1309 to 1304 BC. Spain's Prapina and Koranova Dam are the first century constructions, in the same way even Japan and India are not only the centuries old dam but are also useful.

In Pakistan, the largest irrigation irrigation system is Sukkur Barrage, 66-door barrage has completed 87 years of its age, namely Barrage has celebrated its platinum jubilee 12 years ago, this Barrage-six-century By now, on a journey to a century, it is interesting


----------



## ghazi52

*Cricket stadium on the cards in federal capital
*
ISLAMABAD: Even though the courts may have halted one plan to build a stadium in the federal capital, it seems civic administrators have not yet given up on the dream of bringing international cricket to the city with *plans being mulled to build a facility in Sector F-9 Park.*

Islamabad Metropolitan Corporation (IMC) Deputy Mayor Zeeshan Naqvi has said that the Planning and Development Department of the cricket board will design the map for the prospective stadium in Sector F-9 Park. Once complete, the map will be sent to the IMC for approval.

Once complete, Naqvi said that international cricket matches would be played in Islamabad. Moreover, cricket academies will be established in four new stadiums which are expected to be built in sector D-12 of the federal capital.

Former cricketers will train youngsters there.

In 2008 and in 2012, the Capital Development Authority (CDA) and the Pakistan Cricket Board had signed memorandums of understanding (MOU) to build a cricket stadium of international standards in the city.e

Initially, the plans suggested building the stadium over 35 acres in the Shakarparian area of the federal capital. However, the plan ran into trouble when it emerged that this area fell under the Margalla Hills National Park (MHNP) — a protected reserve.

The matter was challenged in court and in June 2018, the Supreme Court shot down the idea since such construction activity could not be conducted in a protected park.

Najam Sethi, the then chief of the PCB, had suggested that the top cricketing body of the country will look for alternative places in the city to build the stadium.

On the other hand, the CDA had accused the PCB of failing to fulfil the terms and conditions of the MoU.

Curiously, incumbent PCB Chairman Ehsan Mani was among those who had dismissed the viability of building a stadium of international calibre in the city at the time, noting that it would be bad for the city’s green image and would likely turn into a white elephant.

Instead, he had suggested that the Rs2 billion planned to be spent on building the stadium would be better spent upgrading the Rawalpindi cricket stadium which is located just five kilometres from Shakarparian.


----------



## BATMAN

Any updates on 100billion Peshawar jangla bus?


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Post Launches EMS Plus Service for International Parcels*

The Federal Minister for Communications and Postal Services, Murad Saeed, has announced that Pakistan Post will start its EMS Plus service from Monday.

The EMS Plus parcel delivery service will enable citizens to post goods to 50 different countries at affordable prices.

Murad Saeed, while addressing the media, claimed that parcels to these 50 countries will be delivered within 72 hours.

All consignments will be exported with full protection within seventy two hours at low charges than private courier service providers.

In addition to competitive pricing of the packages, Pakistan Post will activate this new service in collaboration with National Database and Registration Authority (NADRA). The agreement between both was signed on February 22.

The latest launch will promote exports, e-Commerce and online businesses in line with modern techniques for courier and parcel delivery services in the country, Saeed said.
The minister expressed his desire to increase the number of Pakistan Post franchises to 15,000 across the country


----------



## ghazi52

*KP CM opens industrial estate in Malakand*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Sunday inaugurated small industrial estate in Malakand and said the government is committed to resolving all the issues of industrial sector. The inauguration event was attended by a large number of people and high-level officials. Mahmood Khan inaugurated the industrial estate during his visit to Malakand.

He said that PTI government would launch more similar projects in the province to eliminate poverty and create more jobs. He said that PTI had worked hard to mitigate people problems.

On this occasion, he said that local residents would be given employment in different industrial zones set up in different parts of the province. While unveiling his future plans, the chief minister announced that the provincial government would soon start development work on Rashakai zone, a small town located along the Nowshera-Mardan road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Changan plant Karachi .. imagery as of 7th Feb 2019
*










*Kia lucky motors plant Karachi .... imagery as of 7th Feb 2019
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Maple Leaf completes expansion of cement plant*

April 17, 2019







KARACHI: In the backdrop of a reduction in development spending by the government, the cement sector, which has boosted its production capacity, is witnessing enhanced supplies and a sharp decline in demand, which has pushed down product prices.

“Maple Leaf Cement has completed the expansion of its new cement line,” the company reported.

“The company has undergone to set up an additional dry process clinker production line of 7,300 tons per day,” said the notice.

The company has made the expansion under the brownfield category, which gives some tax benefits, at the company’s existing site in Iskanderabad, according to the notice. The extension will help the company take grey cement production capacity up to 18,000 tons per day.

Maple Leaf signed the engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract and opened a letter of credit on March 17, 2017 in favour of plant supplier FLSmidth A/S, Denmark for supplying and setting up the new production line.

The company has revised the cost of the project, which is estimated to be completed at a cost of Rs 26 billion, according to the notice. The cement manufacturer is financing 41% of the cost from its books while the remaining 59% is the debt. Despite announcement of the expansion, Maple Leaf share price rose just Rs0.12, which was attributed to the surplus production of cement in the country.

With the addition of Maple Leaf plant, the demand would further fall in the coming month of Ramazan, so prices in the northern region were expected to come under pressure, said Syeda Humaira Akhtar, Chartered Financial Analyst at BMA Capital Management Limited.

However, prices in the south will remain stable as demand growth is in double digits and there is no new supply.

Pakistan’s cement producers aim to increase their production capacity from 49.4 million tons per year to 72.8 million tons keeping in view the numerous projects under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) and China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), according to the State Bank of Pakistan’s third quarterly report for fiscal year 2017-18.

“Demand in the northern region always comes from public-sector projects and they, relatively, do not have the option for export,” she said. However, “demand in the southern region comes from the private sector, which is intact, and it also has export option,” she added.

Northern region companies bear approximately an additional cost of $15 on every ton if they want to export cement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Landhi Medical College at 36-B Landhi


----------



## ghazi52

*New Soorti textile factory, Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52

*PNSC acquires a clean product tanker *

Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) has added a ship in its fleet worth $30 million, aimed at meeting the increasing domestic demand for shipping services in the country, according to the official sources.

The ship, known as a clean product tanker, is Korean made with a capacity of 75,000 DWT of LR-1 category. It was built in 2012, then reconditioned and upgraded in accordance with the requirements of the PNSC.

According to the official sources, the vessel has been purchased from PNSC’s own finances without any guarantee or loan from the federal government.

PNSC locked in the price at $30 million when the market was slow some months ago, however, due to the uptick in the market the prevailing price of the same vessel is now $31 million in the international market


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ME Mobile Phone Assembly Factory opened on 28th February 2019 at Mirpur , Azad Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Present


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Abdullah Sports Tower, Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126879325519847424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Sulman Badshah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126879325519847424


look nice man


----------



## ghazi52

After completion of construction work,International arrival area/hall of BKIAP Peshawar Airport became operational today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*All Chinese industrial units in Pakistan to get special status*

All Chinese industrial units established in Pakistan will be given the status enjoyed by factories set up in the Special Economic Zones (SEZ) regardless of the part of the country where such units are set up, announced Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce, Textile, Industries, Production and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood.

He made the announcement while speaking at a seminar titled “Business opportunities under the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement” on Saturday. “Projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor were initiated on a government-to-government basis, but they have now transformed into a business-to-business model,” he said. “Although SEZs have not yet been completed in Pakistan, Chinese investors are free to establish their factories anywhere in the country and I will grant the status of SEZ to all these factories.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Maple Leaf completes expansion of cement plant*

In the backdrop of a reduction in development spending by the government, the cement sector, which has boosted its production capacity, is witnessing enhanced supplies and a sharp decline in demand, which has pushed down product prices.

“Maple Leaf Cement has completed the expansion of its new cement line,” the company reported in its quarterly progress report on the expansion project in a notice sent to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX).

“The company has undergone to set up an additional dry process clinker production line of 7,300 tons per day,” said the notice.


----------



## Chakar The Great

Under construction Hazara motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Nadra Mega Center started working in January in Gujranwala

نادرا میگا سنٹر کا افتتاح
نہ قطار نہ انتظار

میگا سنٹر میں 200 سے زائد افراد کے بیٹھنے کی گنجائش ہے۔36ڈیٹا انٹری کاؤنٹرز پر 3 شفٹوں میں 24 گھنٹوں کے دوران بیک وقت 2ہزار سے زائد شہری مستفید ہو سکیں گے۔سنٹر کبھی بند نہیں ہوگا ہفتہ اور اتوار کو بھی کھلا رہے گا۔ نادرا ترجمان


----------



## ghazi52

FAISALABAD: Under-construction production facility of Hayat Kimya Pakistan (Pvt.) Ltd. (Turkish-owned company). Hayat Kimya is the world’s 5th largest branded baby diapers manufacturer and the largest paper tissue manufacturer in the Middle East, Eastern Europe, and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*30% vehicle to be converted to electric cars by year 2030:*
 
May 17, 2019

Advisor to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam said 30 percent of the vehicle system in the country will be converted to electric cars by the year 2030.

Addressing a news conference, he said Electrical Vehicle Policy to this effect will be devised within fifteen days under the direction of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

The Advisor said this step will prove to be helpful in bringing significant reduction in the import of oil. He said the electric vehicles will also improve the environment and help deal with the challenge of smog.

He said the government is focused on making Pakistan an exporter of electric vehicles within the period of five years. He said vehicle examination system is also being introduced in the transport sector to check condition of vehicles.

To a question, Malik Amin Aslam said 10 billion tree tsunami is the project of Pakistan's bright future. He said the project is also receiving appreciation by the world's big institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Nepra likely to issue tariff determination for 300 MW plant at Gwadar by May-end
*
Government is committed to accelerate implementation of CPEC projects and set timelines for authorities concerned for resolving all pending issues related to the projects

National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) is likely to issue tariff determination for the 300 MW coal power plant at Gwadar by the end of May. Progress on 300 MW coal based power plant at Gwadar was discussed here during CPEC project review meeting. The meeting was chaired by Federal Minister for Planning,

Development and Reforms Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtyar and was attended by Chinese ambassador Yao Jing and senior officials from both sides were also present in the meeting. During the meeting, projects of Orange Line, Eastbay Expressway, 300 MW coal based power plant at Gwadar and Kohala Hydropower were deliberated upon.


----------



## ghazi52

For the construction of *Hakla-Yarik-Dera Ismail Khan motorway *of CPEC’s western route, the Public Sector Development Programme has proposed Rs13 billion for the next fiscal year against Rs25 billion for the outgoing fiscal year. The total cost of this scheme is Rs 110.2 billion. The project’s remaining financing requirement is estimated at Rs 36.6 billion.

For land acquisition for the *Sukkur-Hyderabad section* of CPEC, Rs3.5 billion has been proposed for the next fiscal year against the requirement of Rs21.6 billion. For land acquisition for the Islamabad-Raikot section of CPEC, Rs1 billion has been proposed against the remaining need of Rs1.9 billion.
Overall, the government has proposed to massively slash budgetary allocation for the National Highway Authority (NHA) in the next fiscal year. As against the original allocation of Rs310 billion, the NHA will get Rs 157 billion, which is in line with the PTI’s decision to move away from the brick and mortar approach.

For the *Havelian-Thakot project* of CPEC, the government has proposed Rs24-billion allocation against the remaining requirement of nearly Rs31 billion. The total cost of this project is Rs 106 billion.

The *Zhob-Kuchlak road project*, which the government approved in March, will get Rs10-billion financing in the next fiscal year. The total cost of the project is Rs 63 billion. Chitral-Bannu road will get Rs1 billion against the total cost of Rs16.8 billion. The preliminary design of Mainline-I would not be completed in the next fiscal year as the government has allocated only Rs1.8 billion for the scheme against the remaining requirement of Rs5.5 billion.

The New Gwadar International Airport has been given Rs 700-million allocation against the total need of Rs 21 billion. The East Bay Expressway will get Rs 2.7 billion against the remaining need of Rs 3.5 billion.

A project initiated to provide five million gallons of clean water per day to the Gwadar city would get only Rs 400 million against the remaining requirement of Rs2.9 billion. The total cost of the scheme is Rs3 billion and it has not get full funding in the last three years.

The Gwadar smart environment project has been given Rs 100-million allocation against the remaining requirement of Rs2.2 billion.

*New schemes*

The government has decided to include the Mirpur-Mangla-Muzaffarabad project in the PSDP, costing Rs142 billion. For the next fiscal year, it has proposed only Rs 100-million allocation for the unapproved scheme.

It has also decided to conduct a feasibility study for the construction of a 350 km-long Nokhandi-Mashkhel-Turbat project of CPEC. The Rs17-billion worth of Shandur-Gilgit road is also part of the new CPEC portfolio. The project remains unapproved and the government has proposed Rs 500-million allocation for the next fiscal year.

The government has proposed a Rs29.5-billion project for improving cross-border connectivity between China and Pakistan. For the next fiscal year, the government has proposed Rs2 billion for this scheme.

The fifth new scheme is Mainline-I project of Pakistan Railways. Its first phase will be completed at an estimated cost of Rs 324 billion and for the next fiscal year the government has allocated Rs 1 billion
/tribune.com.pk


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Post launches free remittance service for overseas Pakistanis

June 03, 2019







Pakistan Post today launched free remittance service for overseas Pakistanis.

Addressing a ceremony in Islamabad on Monday, Minister for Postal Services Murad Saeed said under this service, people will be able to send remittances free of charge.

He said Pakistan Post has 12,000 post offices in the country and this number will be increased to 27,000.

Federal Minister said this step is in line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan to provide maximum facilities to overseas Pakistanis.

Murad Saeed said other services introduced by the department are 'same day delivery' and 'export parcel' which are receiving a good response from the people.

The Minister said postal service is also playing important role to dispatch parcels to overseas. He said services offered by Pakistan Post are being publicized abroad through Pakistani missions.

He said small business segment in the country is being given incentives for using services of Pakistan Post.


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on 50-bed Cardiac Hospital underway in Gilgit*

June 16, 2019







In Gilgit, work on fifty beds cardiac Hospital is underway.

A spokesman of National Logistic Cell told Radio Pakistan Gilgit today that 1. 5 billion rupees are being spent on this project.

He said that work of the hospital will be completed by June 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A golden era of business & industrial development in Pakistan, A General view of the Dawood Cotton Mills Karachi in 1952:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ADB to provide $2.1 billion funds to support Pakistan's reform and development programs

July 08, 2019








Asian Development Bank plans to provide 2.1 billion dollars out of 3.4 billion dollar funds to support Pakistan's reform and development programs during the current fiscal year.

This was stated by ADB Country Director Ms. Xiaohong Yang while addressing a function titled 'Consultation Pakistan: Country Partnership Strategy 2020-2024' in Islamabad today.

She said ADB stands ready to assist Pakistan achieve higher, sustained and inclusive growth.

Ms. Xiaohong Yang said we are open for new ideas and adopt innovative approaches to fast track, scale-up and deepen our assistance in priority sectors.

Speaking on the occasion, Secretary Economic Affairs Division Noor Ahmed said new ADB Pakistan partnership strategy should focus on coordinated and integrated efforts to address key development challenges and spur economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The European Union has decided to start a project to promote small and medium-sized businesses in Sindh and Balochistan, by investing $54 million dollars.

The International Trade Centre Pakistan (ITCP) will start a five-year program for poverty alleviation with funding from the European Union

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

World class infrastructure being established. M5 nearing completion. Part of CPEC. 






*CPEC -Construction of Hub Power Plant*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The first thing which need to happen is 


a) Nation needs to accept the universal needs of a Clean Neighborhood , Clean City , Clean homes
b) We need waste Management Processing Industrial Units and Clean water Desalination plants

Every thing else can be planned


----------



## ghazi52

DG Khan Cement Company at Hub , BALOCHISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Too close to the road.... poor planning.


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zong becomes the first operator to successfully test 5G in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M- 5 checking weight of moving vehicle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on 27 new CPEC projects may begin this year, says Chinese CG*

“There will be 27 new projects in the second phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Consul General of China Wang Yu during a dialogue on the subject organised by the #Karachi Council on Foreign Relations (KCFR)

He said that following the signing of the memorandum of understanding between China and Pakistan for the second phase of CPEC earlier this year, work on these 27 new projects was expected to begin by the end of the year.

“Agriculture, education, vocational training, industry, increase in water supply, etc, are all part of our plans for the next phase,” he added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Government To Establish a Mobile Phone Plant in *Haripur

The government is ready to establish a mobile phone manufacturing plant in Haripur in collaboration with the private sector, dropping the idea of privatizing the Telephone Industry of Pakistan (TIP).

Addressing a press conference Federal Minister for Information Technology and Telecommunication (MoITT), Dr. Khalid Maqbool Siddiqui, said that the government has dropped TIP from the privatization list. He said that talks are underway with different Chinese companies for establishing a mobile handset manufacturing plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and China have agreed to fast-track the pace of industrial cooperation under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) by utilising Chinese experience to ensure speedy development of special economic zones (SEZs) in the country.

The decision was taken at a meeting of the Board of Investment which was jointly chaired by BoI Secretary Omer Rasul and Chinese National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) Deputy Director-General Gao Jian. The meeting was attended by officials from BoI and NDRC.

Rasul briefed the NDRC delegation regarding the steps taken by Pakistan to ensure early implementation of industrial cooperation. He informed the meeting that under the first phase of CPEC, various energy and infrastructure projects have begun commercial operations adding that the second phase will focus on industrial cooperation as envisioned.

He told the meeting that Rashakai SEZ in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will be launched in September, whereas two more SEZs including China Special Economic Zone, Dhabeji and Allama Iqbal Industrial City (M3), Faisalabad would follow similar pattern of development. Moreover, the government has alerted all the relevant ministries and sufficient funds have already been allocated to start provision of utilities at the SEZs, he said.

The NDRC delegation appreciated Pakistan’s efforts and said that Chinese investors are willing to invest in the SEZs being developed under CPEC.

Deputy Director-General Jian said the industrial cooperation under CPEC can help Pakistan develop its industrial cluster based on its potentials. The Chinese side offered to train and equip Pakistan’s small and medium enterprises (SMEs), making them technologically sound and competitive to increase country’s exports.

Both sides also discussed the agenda for Joint Working Group on industrial cooperation and forthcoming Joint Cooperation Committee, expected to be held in October or November this year.

_Published in Dawn, August 31st, 2019_


----------



## ghazi52

Bank Square at New Islamabad International Airport. Branches of all major banks at same place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*South Korean company keen to set up battery charging infrastructure in Pakistan*

August 28, 2019






A South Korean company has offered setting up battery charging infrastructure in Pakistan in the wake of ambitious Electric Vehicle policy by the Ministry of Climate Change.

The offer came up during a meeting between Korean battery manufacturer, Songuo Motors, and Advisor to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam in Islamabad today. 

The advisor said that Electric Vehicle policy was ready and would be presented to the cabinet in one week's time. After the approval from the competent forum, policy would bring about opening of new opportunities not only in the field of transportation and environment, but also creating scores of green jobs.

He said that initially Pakistan would need a swappable solution for such vehicles until proper charging infrastructure was developed.

Malik Amin Aslam said Pakistan welcomes all companies and offers equal opportunities for everyone to invest in Electric Vehicle market of Pakistan.

Delegation of Sanguo Motors briefed the Minister regarding their product line and business model.

They also said that their company was in negotiations with local companies for joint venture in order to manufacture sophisticated batteries locally and then export them after catering local demand.

Delegation also told that their company was in partnership with some of the leading global automakers and was manufacturing finest quality batteries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Haj Automotive signed an agreement with Malaysian automaker Proton as the exclusive authorized distributor and assemblers of Proton vehicles in Pakistan. In March 2019, groundbreaking ceremony of Proton’s plant in Karachi was officiated by the premiers of both Pakistan and Malaysia.


Later in April, the exchange of documents for a Licensing and Technical Assistance Agreement between Proton and Al-Haj Automotive was conducted. Proton’s plant in Karachi, which is the company’s first ever CKD plant in Southeast Asian region, will sit on a 55 acre site with an initial investment within USD $30 million. The facility will reportedly be ready for production by June 2020 and would have an annual capacity of 25,000 units. The plant would also create 2,000 direct jobs and 20,000 indirect jobs through other areas such as local vendors.

The first product to be offered in Pakistan by Al-Haj Proton venture will be the 1.3 liter Saga sedan. According to Proton Chairman Syed Faisal Albar, Saga is being opted simply because it is below 1500cc, while (in Pakistan) the tax structure of 1600cc and above is different.
While *Proton’s plant will become ready by mid 2020*, the company will begin selling CBU version of the Saga sedan by the second quarter of 2020. Furthermore, it will be the new & improved Saga facelift that was recently launched in Malaysian market.


The all-new Saga facelift features styling and equipment updates while continues to be powered by the same 1.3 liter DOHC VVT engine that punches out 94 hp and a peak torque of 120 Nm, as offered with the pre-facelift models. Transmission options are 5-speed manual or 4-speed automatic.







*According to our information Proton Saga will ideally be priced around the top-spec Cultus VXL AGS, and in this sort of money can prove to be a good option considering the practicality of sedan and the availability of an automatic gearbox.*


The newly launched Saga facelift is getting an over-whelming response in its home market. Whether it will receive the same reception here when launched, we will have to wait to find out. What is your opinion regarding the launch of 1.3 liter Proton Saga facelift in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Lucky Coal Power Plant | 660 MW | U/C*
The Company is in the process of setting up a 660 MW coal fired power plant with super critical technology located in Deh Ghangiaro, Bin Qasim, Karachi.







Khair, this is slated to open 1st March 2021 IA. This is good progress

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gulberg Arena Mall , Gulberg Greens, Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Multan-Sukkur Motorway will be opened to light traffic today

September 13, 2019







Multan-Sukkur Motorway will be opened to light traffic today (Friday).

According to a press release issued by Ministry of Communications, the 392 kilometers long Multan-Sukkur Motorway (M-5) was completed recently.

The six-lane Multan-Sukkur Motorway is an integral link of China Pakistan Economic Corridor, which will reduce travelling time between Multan and Sukkur to a considerable extent. 

M-5 will not only accelerate industrial growth but it will also benefit agricultural sector at large. The Motorway will pave the way for socio-economic uplift in Punjab and Sindh provinces.


----------



## Chakar The Great

*Bahria Town Karachi has Pakistan's Largest Cricket Stadium*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BIGGEST TRAVEL TRADE SHOW of PAKISTAN, which will be held on 8-10 October in Karachi Expo Centre


----------



## ghazi52

*'Historic day': PM Imran inaugurates 24/7 border crossing at Torkham*

September 18, 2019






Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurates the 24/7 Torkhan border crossing on Wednesday. — DawnNewsTV
Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday formally inaugurated the opening of the Torkham border crossing for 24 hours.

The premier was accompanied by Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan as he inaugurated the Integrated Transit Trade Management System. He was also given a briefing on the border terminal.

Addressing a press conference on the occasion, Prime Minister Imran said the round-the-clock opening of the border crossing will facilitate trade in the region.

"I consider this to be a very historic day," he said, noting that trade with Afghanistan had jumped by 50 per cent during the trial of the 24/7 border opening alone.

He said the region will be transformed as soon as peace is established in Afghanistan and the trade activities will reach as far as Central Asia.

"The lives of people in this region will be changed," he said, adding that Peshawar will become a regional hub of business activities which will generate employment opportunities.



The prime minister also inaugurated the Pak-Afghan Friendship Hospital at Torkham. According to _Radio Pakistan_, Afghan patients arriving in Pakistan via the crossing point will be provided medical facilities in the hospital.
✔@PTIofficial

Construction of Pak-Afghan Friendship Hospital in #Torkham, Khyber District is completed. Prime Minister @ImranKhanPTI will be inaugurating it today



















Imran Khan is also expected to address tribal elders.

Pakistan, for the first time, opened its Torkham border with Afghanistan round the clock earlier this month on a trial basis, to enhance bilateral trade and facilitate movement of pedestrians across the border.

The National Logistics Cell (NLC), in coordination with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, has completed arrangements for the round-the-clock, trans-border trade terminal.

The work to upgrade the terminal began after Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, on his last visit in June, requested Prime Minister Imran to ease trade between the two countries through the border crossing.

The NLC said that the Torkham border terminal had brought about a paradigm shift in regulating two-way movement of passengers and cargo and had helped curbing the cross-border movement of miscreants, illegal trade, narcotics trafficking as well as backward flow of transit trade goods to Pakistan.

According to the NLC, the border terminal has generated significant economic activities in the area which is largely benefiting the local KhugaKhel Shinwari tribe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Wednesday cleared a total of seven development projects having a total estimated cost of Rs36 billion.

Of them, two larger projects with cumulative estimated cost of Rs25bn were referred to the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) for approval. The remaining five smaller projects with total estimated cost of Rs11bn were approved by the CDWP.

Under the recently revised financial rules, the CDWP has been empowered to itself approve projects costing no more than Rs10bn while the projects of higher estimated costs are approved by Ecnec once the CDWP clears them on technical grounds. Before today’s meeting, the CDWP was approving projects of up to Rs3bn.

The meeting of the CDWP was presided over by Deputy Chairman Planning Commission Dr Mohammad Jehanzeb Khan and attended by senior officials from federal and provincial governments. Projects related to energy, industries & commerce, physical planning & housing, transport & communications and education were presented in the meeting.

A project related to physical planning & housing namely “Sewerage system from Larech Colony to Gulshan-e-Ravi Lahore” worth Rs14.146bn was recommended to Ecnec for further approval.

*Likewise, the “Operationalisation of Green Line Bus Rapid Transport System Karachi” worth Rs10.956bn was also recommended to Ecnec.*

Two projects related to energy sector were presented in the meeting. The CDWP approved the Asian Development Bank funded “500kV Moro Substation” worth Rs7.147bn and a study for setting up of a few nuclear power projects worth Rs1.042bn.

The objective of the Moro project is conversion of 500kV switching station at Moro in Sindh province to meet the growing power requirement of Sukkar Electric Power Company (Sepco) region including 132kV grid station at Kandiaro and Naushahro Feroz.

A project related to Industries and Commerce “Expo Centre Quetta” worth Rs2.5bn was approved in the meeting. The project envisages construction of two exhibition halls each having 45,000 sq ft floor area along with a convention centre and allied facilities having covered area of about 200,000 sq ft over 200 kanal of land in phase-1.

_Published in Dawn, September 26th, 2019_


----------



## ghazi52

*4G Internet service launched in GB*

September 27, 2019
GILGIT: A mobile service provider formally launched 4G Internet service in Gilgit-Baltistan on Thursday. GB Chief Minister Hafeezur Rehman was the chief guest during the launching ceremony at a local hotel.

CEO of the mobile service provider Irfan Wahab Khan said the deployment of fibre optic in GB was challenging due to its geographical terrain and extreme weather. He said the region was mainly served with Legacy VSAT satellite network to provide the residents with telecom services.

Mr Wahab said as a smart alternative, his company was using O3b satellite network to offer 4G service, a constellation of numerous satellites that orbit 8,000km away from the Earth.

He said low altitude reduced latency by up to four times bringing it on a par with long haul fibre transmission.

“In this increasingly digital world, where connectivity has become a need for growth and development opportunities, we are extending the benefits of high-speed mobile broadband to the people of Gilgit-Baltistan, where it was not possible through conventional means,” he said.

CM Hafeezur Rehman said the world was moving towards a future with technology being the cornerstone of socioeconomic progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ecnec *approved construction of Karachi Urban Mobility Project (Yellow Bus Rapid Transit-BRT Corridor), to be mainly funded by the World Bank and executed by the Sindh government at a cost of Rs61.439bn.

The corridor will cover a distance of 21km from Korangi Industrial Area to Kashmir Road intersection where it will integrate with another corridor.

The meeting also approved formation of a coordination committee between the federal government and the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government for overview and fiscal discipline to ensure construction of Peshawar-Torkham Motorway.

Ecnec also approved the first component-1 of the Khyber Pass Economic Corridor at a rationalised cost of Rs36.705bn ($231.10 million) with the World Bank share of Rs34.503bn ($217.24m) based on preliminary design.

The firmed up cost of the project will be available after the receipt of bids on design-build-operate/engineer-procure-construct basis for which the Planning Commission will develop guidelines/standard operating procedures and other mechanisms. The meeting also approved the component-II of the Economic Development and Uplift of Areas Adjoining the Motorway project.

Ecnec also approved the project for the interlinking of 220kV Daharki, Rahim Yar Khan, Bahawalpur and Chishtian grid stations for improvement of power supply system in the parts of the southern region of the country at an updated cost of Rs15.795bn.

According to its documents, the project will ensure ‘uninterrupted power supply’ to Hyderabad and Multan electric supply companies while the interlinking of R.Y. Khan Grid Station to Daharki through 220kV transmission line will provide backup link between Multan, Guddu and Shikarpur.

_Published in Dawn, October 3rd, 2019_


----------



## Syed1.

Ecnec approved construction of Karachi Urban Mobility Project (Yellow Bus Rapid Transit-BRT Corridor), to be mainly funded by the World Bank and *executed by the Sindh government* at a cost of Rs61.439bn.



LMAOOOOOO.... Sindh government hasn't been able to build 3km Orange Line for the last 5 years, and they are expected to build this Yellow Line? PTI government really has left Karachi to the dogs. Very disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC East West Corridor:68% Physical Work Of Under-construction Layyah-Taunsa Bridge Completed.The project is likely to be completed in February 2020.Work on the Rs 2.7 billion project started in February 2018.The flow of traffic from east to west would be facilitated by providing a link between Indus highway N-55 (North-South Corridor) and Pindi Bhattian- Multan Motorway M-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

93% Work Of Qila Saifullah Loralai Highway Widening Project Completed

Widening and strengthening of Qila Saifullah-Loralai section of Qila Saifullah-Multan Highway (N-70) is nearing completion and it would likely be accomplished by end of the year


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Three new state-of-the-art non-intrusive inspection (NII) containers scanning terminals were commissioned on Wednesday at the East and West Wharf of Karachi Port and Bin Qasim Port.*

The terminals will facilitate increasing volumes of cargo traffic at Pakistani ports and provide essential security to the global supply chain.

Ambassador of Japan, Kuninori Matsuda and Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) Chairman Shabbar Zaidi inaugurated the NII terminals.

*The NII terminals were set up under a Japanese grant of Rs2.78 billion. Japan International Coope*ration Agency (JICA) implemented the project for security improvement at Karachi and Bin Qasim ports, a press release issued by the Embassy of Japan said.*

*The terminals include scanners, terminal buildings, image scanning and analysing equipment, waiting room for container drivers, and backup facility for electricity.*

*Each scanning terminal has been directly connected with Pakistan’s Web Based One Customs (WeBOC) system with a scanning capacity of 7 to 8 containers per hour, with a total capacity of 450 containers per day.*

The project also trained 60 officers of Pakistan Customs as Image Scanning Analyst for effective utilisation and future sustainability of project.

At the handover ceremony, Ambassador Matsuda said Karachi Port and Bin Qasim Port are greatly contributing to the trade and economic activities of the country. These ports are not only important for Pakistan’s economic prosperity but also have greater significance as international trade ports due to its geographic location, he added.

The scanners installed would not only help in detecting illegal trade and smuggling to combat terrorism but would also improve the performance of ports to boost international trade.

The ambassador further emphasised the hope that the grant aid from Japan would support the work of Pakistan Customs and would further strengthen bonds between the two countries.

Speaking on the occasion, the FBR chairman thanked the Japanese government for its cooperation for this vital project. Member Customs (Operations), Dr Jawwad Uwais Agha said the NII functionality imparted by these scanners will enhance trade facilitation by Pakistan Customs.

Published in Dawn, October 10th, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER

China and Pakistan have decided to expedite work on the western route in the second phase of China Pakistan Economic Corridor project. Both sides agreed to construct 1,270 Kilometres of roads from Gilgit to Chitral and D. I. Khan to Zhob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

93 % Work Of 440 Km Multan Qila Saifullah- Loralai Highway N-70 Widening Project Completed
Widening and strengthening of Qila Saifullah-Loralai section of Qila Saifullah-Multan Highway (N-70) is nearing completion and it would likely be accomplished by end of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work Of 440 Km Multan Qila Saifullah- Loralai Highway
N-70 Widening Project near completion (Lane Marking underway)
Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC East West Corridor:*
Under construction of 4 –Lane Bridge across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with Dhakki area of Dera Ismail Khan.It will link across River Indus connecting Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .CPEC Western Route Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway linked with Punjab .It will link Yarik Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road.It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .
Photo Credit: Malik Asim Chohan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

I want these type of divider on all motorways and Highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Last Section Abdul Hakeem Khanewal of 296 KM Pindi Bhattian Faisalabad Multan Motorway M-4 Lane Marking. Water Lining and Guard Rail near completion. This section will open with Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"Hazara Motorway, *M-15* Havelian to Mansehra section construction work completed, Prime Minister Imran Khan was given invitation for the inauguration, the final date will be announced by the prime minister"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rashakai economic zone to be inaugurated next month*







ISLAMABAD: China and Pakistan on Tuesday agreed to inaugurate the first economic zone out of the nine envisaged under the Chinese-funded framework next month, as the development in the industrial area is nearing completion.

The decision was taken at the joint working group of CPEC industrial cooperation meeting via video conference. Board of Investment Executive Director General II Qasim Raza Khan and National Development and Reform Commission of China Deputy Director General Gao Jian co-chaired the meeting. Officials from line ministries, provincial governments and embassies attended the meeting.

An official told The News that there are dozens of Chinese and local companies waiting to be joined.

Experts believe that mega project is a major opportunity to change the economic geographies of both the countries, especially of Pakistan under which both the countries plan to establish SEZs alongside the corridor in years to come.

Both sides agreed to jointly accelerate the efforts to enhance the level of industrial cooperation by ensuring concentrated efforts with early provision of utilities and allocation of land. They also discussed the possibility of up-gradation of Pakistan Steel Mills.

Pakistan and China agreed to enhance business to business linkages to facilitate increased level of investment from Chinese enterprises and enhance industrial competitiveness of business in Pakistan through technology transfer, world class managerial and industrial practices and skills transfer.

Both the sides also reviewed progress on prioritised CPEC SEZs including Rashakai, Dhabeji, Alama Iqbal Industrial City. Development agreement related to Rashakai economic zone is in the final stage.

Chinese side expressed keen interest to participate in the bidding process for Dhabheji SEZ. In the process of industrial diagnosis of key industries, the Chinese experts informed that the report of the textile industry diagnosis is ready and would soon be shared by Chinese side.

Under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework, nine economic zones dedicated to industrial development with incentives were to be set up.

The $60 billion CPEC kick-started five years back concentrating mainly on construction of roads and motorways and power plants to ensure energy security in the wake of massive power shortfall.

Within a last couple of years, a series of power projects transformed the country into energy-surplus destination from the power-deficient one. CPEC framework envisaged 10,000 megawatts of production capacity.

Special economic zones are the next crucial component after early harvest projects under CPEC. Initially, 27 zones were expected to be set up. The number was now reduced to nine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

(23rd Oct, 2019 ) :As many as 11 multi-purpose power generation and water storage projects, with a total 14,559 MW capacity, are ready for construction.

*Sharing the details, sources told APP that these projects included 7,11 MW Bunji Hydropower project, 128 MW Keyal Khwar hydropower, Tarbela 5th Extension, Naulong dam, 64 MW Kurram Tangi (Stage-II), 2160 MW Dasu (Stage-II), 34.5 MW Harpo hydropower,, 50 MW Warsak 2nd Rehabilitation, Dargai Rehabilitation and Capacity Enhancement of Chitral Hydropower projects.*

These projects would not only help generate cheap hydel electricity but also enhance storage capacity of the country.

Some of them were run of the river projects and their construction period was ranging between 3 to 9 years.

Meanwhile, Private Power Infrastructure board (PPIB) is facilitating 24 Independent Power Producers (IPPs) projects having cumulative capacity of 12,551 MW to be commissioned till 2028.

Some 902 MW would be added to the system by December with completion of 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower project and two units of 1263 MW RLNG base project near Trimmu Barrage Jhang. Similarly, 463 MW would be added to the system during 2020 with commissioning of third unit of 1263 MW RLNG base project near Trimmu Barrage Jhanng, they said.

They said four projects having total 2040 MW capacity would be start generation by 2021 and these were 330 MW each Thar Coal Based Power plants, 660 MW Thar coal power project at Port Qasim Karachi and 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project.

In 2022, four power projects with accumulative capacity of 2160 MW would likely be completed which included 330 MW Thar Coal, first unit of 1320 MW Thar coal power project, 870 MW Suki Kinari hydropower project and 300 MW coal plant at Gwadar.

Moreover, 1,980 MW and 2,124 MW would be added to the system during 2023 and 2024 respectively. The projects were included 700 MW Azad Pttan Hydropower, 1,124 MW Kohala Hydropower, 300 MW Ashkot Hydropower , 640 MW Mahl Hydropower, 450 MW Athmuqam Hydropower and 82 MW Turtonas=Uzghor hydropower projects. Similarly, seven projects with total capacity of 1,710 MW would be completed during 2028. The sources said that these projects were at different stages of implementation.

It is pertinent to mention that PPIB was created in 1994 as a "One-Window Facilitator" to promote private investment s in the power sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*12,000 MW of Power (electricity) will be added to the National Grid of Pakistan till 2024*

*902 MW would be added to the system by December*

1. 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower project
2. 2 units of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant RLNG base project near Trimmu Barrage Jhang.

*463 MW would be added to the system during 2020*

1. Commissioning of third unit of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant RLNG base project near Trimmu Barrage Jhanng

*2040 MW would be added to the system during 2021*

1. 330 MW each #Thar Coal Based Power plants,
2. 660 MW coal power project at Port Qasim ,Karachi
3. 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project

*2160 MW would be added to the system during 2022*

1. 330 MW Thar Coal,
2. First unit of 1320 MW Thar coal power project,
3. 870 MW Suki Kinari hydropower project Naran
4. 300 MW coal plant at Gwadar.

*Moreover, 1,980 MW and 2,124 MW and 2200 MW would be added to the system during 2023 and 2024 respectively. The projects were included*

1. 700 MW Azad Pttan Hydropower
2. 1,124 MW Kohala Hydropower
3. 300 MWAshkot Hydropower
4. 640 MW Mahl Hydropower
5. 450 MW Athmuqam Hydropower
6. 82 MW Turtonas Uzghor hydropower projects.
7. 2200 Nuclear Power Plants Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ceramic Companies to invest $150 Million in Allama Iqbal Industrial City AIIC Faisalabad. Provincial Government to organise the ground breaking ceremony of AIIC Allama Iqbal Industrial City Faisalabad in December 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Registrations For Naya Pakistan Housing Scheme Cross 1.1 Million*

At least 1.1 million people have been registered in the Naya Pakistan Housing Scheme (#NPHC), according to the National Database and Registration Authority (#NADRA).

Following is the breakdown of the people that have registered so far:

109,475 people of #KhyberPakhtunkhwa
2,065 from Federally Administered Tribal Areas (#FATA),
477,337 from #Punjab
130,981 from #Sindh
248,424 from #Islamabad Capital Territory (ICT)
13,984 from #GilgitBaltistan
79,218 from #Balochistan
9,813 from Azad #Kashmir have been registered as aspirants for getting houses under NPHS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

This is quite a progress.


----------



## Chakar The Great

BRT Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed GB Assembly.......................


----------



## Mike571

M5 Opening date


----------



## ghazi52

*Uplift of ex-Fata’s power infrastructure planned*

November 05, 2019







Projects include construction of 76 new 11kv feeders, rehabilitation of 59 11kv feeders and electrification of villages. 

PESHAWAR: The government has planned to inaugurate work on the Rs2 billion projects meant for the development of power infrastructure in the merged tribal districts under the 10-year development plan and annual development plan in the current month.

The projects include the construction of 76 new 11kv feeders, rehabilitation of 59 11kv feeders, and electrification of villages in all merged districts, said a statement issued here on Monday.

Chairing a meeting called here to review the Tesco projects in tribal districts, Chief Minister Mahmood Khan directed the relevant officials to expedite work on the projects executed for electric supply to the erstwhile Fata.

He said funds had been released to the Tesco to upgrade grid stations, transmission lines and 11kv feeders in merged districts.

The officials told the chief minister that the projects under the Ten Years Development Plan would cost Rs2.04 billion and of the required funds, Rs1.43 billion had been released for the start of work on the projects planned for Bajaur, Mohmand, North Waziristan, South Waziristan, Khyber, Orakzai and Kurram districts, and FRs Peshawar, Kohat, Bannu, Lakki, DI Khan and Tank.

They also said Rs419 million had been released for the electrification of 440 villages in all districts and FRs under the ADP.

The officials said the projects being executed on an emergency basis included the rehabilitation of Makeen and Tiarza areas in South Waziristan, bifurcation of four 11kv feeders and interlinking of eight 11kv feeders with 132kv new grid station in Khar, Bajaur, and upgradation of 66kv grid stations in Khar and Jandola to 132kv.

They also said of the total amount of Rs3.093 billion for the 10 years development plan, Rs2.165 billion had been released to upgrade 66kv grid stations in Orakzai and Kurram districts.

The officials said the construction of 132kv grid station along with the associated 132kv transmission line in northern Mohmand at an estimated cost of Rs845 million, the augmentation of power transformers in Miramshah and Razmak grid stations, addition of one 40mva power transformer along with transformer bay at 132kv Bara grid station had also been included in the ADP.

The CM said the development of power infrastructure and its capacity was of paramount importance to provide basic services, immediate relief to the residents, and materialise development projects in tribal districts.

_Published in Dawn, November 5th, 2019_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some of the projects which were discussed in 9th JCC Meeting on CPEC

1. Karachi *Circular Railway*.

The government of Sindh informed that all necessary approvals have been obtained from the relevant fora including ECNEC. The head of Pakistan asked the Sindh Government to submit request for financing of the project to Ministry of Communication which will be taken up to the Chinese side through EAD and Ministry of Planning Development & Reforms.

2. Quetta *Mass Transit Project.*

The Project will be reconsidered after completing the feasibility study design and PC-1

3. Peshawar... *Mass Transit Project.*

Feasibility study MoU has been signed between Transport Department of Government of KPK and a Chinese Company. The feasibility Study and design is in process

4. Khuzdar Basima Road N-30 ...Balochistan.

The Government of Pakistan has taken up the project through it's own resources

5. KKH ....Thakot - Raikot N-35... Remaining Portion.
..
The Government of Pakistan has taken up the project through it's own resources and welcomes the Chinese companies to participate in the open bidding

6. Upgradation of DIKhan -Zhob... N-50 phase 1.

The Pakistan side highlighted that it's the top priority project and is in position to be taken up after the completion of PKM. The Pakistan side requested Chinese side to considering signing of the framework agreement for this project and Chinese side stressed the need to have internal consultation and willingness to keep in touch in this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project.

Work started on the Water Diversion Tunnel at Mohmand Dam Project.

#Mohmand #Pakistan #KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Air university Islamabad





Zero point Interchange Islamabad











Peshawar More Islamabad









I-8 Interchange in Islamabad,









Drone Video of Islamabad 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Chakar The Great said:


> Air university Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero point Interchange Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peshawar More Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I-8 Interchange in Islamabad,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drone Video of Islamabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


There should be another mega project called "Islamabadzation of all pakistani cities"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> There should be another mega project called "Islamabadzation of all pakistani cities"


Gwadar will pass the Islamabad in next 4 decades.(Lamba arsa )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> Gwadar will pass the Islamabad in next 4 decades.(Lamba arsa )


In due time but then it wouldn't be such a radical change for the cities if they are all islmabadzied


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> In due time but then it wouldn't be such a radical change for the cities if they are all islmabadzied


We should move our population centers from east to west . Make dams in punjab and shift water to south kp and Balochistan . It will decrease threat from india and will develop western half.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> We should move our population centers from east to west . Make dams in punjab and shift water to south kp and Balochistan . It will decrease threat from india and will develop western half.


Or urbanizurban of the population that's already living there and build dams to fuel agriculture revolution there. While getting air defences set up on all of the eastern half.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Or urbanizurban of the population that's already living there and build dams to fuel agriculture revolution there. While getting air defences set up on all of the eastern half.


Increase in population is directly prop to wealthiness of area in 3rd world countries.
Threat of mass assault will by land will always be there. Our defence budget will decrease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> Increase in population is directly prop to wealthiness of area in 3rd world countries.
> Threat of mass assault will by land will always be there. Our defence budget will decrease.


I dont understand what you are trying to convey


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I dont understand what you are trying to convey


To construct new cities in Balochistan and South K-P

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

POTTER said:


> To construct new cities in Balochistan and South K-P


We need to fill the old ones up first. We need to have world class cities the size of Tokyo and Karachi first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Skardu Road work In Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Metro Station Near Nust Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KAROT Newly constructed Bridge being open for public in Azad Kashmir Pakistan. Karot Power Co. have already constructing the energy project 720 MW Karot Hydro power Project under CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakar The Great

*Another CPEC early harvest project  ==> Completed and inaugurated *


*KKH Phase II (Thakot -Havelian Section) *
*Project* *KKH Phase II (Thakot -Havelian Section)*
Project Description

*Length:* 118km


Thakot-Havelian (118km) is in early harvest Project category 
*Start Point: *Havelian
*End Point: *Thakot
*Scope:*Construction of 39 km 06 Lane Access Controlled MW, 79 km Class-II Highway
*Type of Road:* Expressway/ Access Controlled Highway (Class-II)
*Responsibility:*


Proposing Agency: Ministry of Communications
Implementing Agency: National Highway Authority
Supervising Agency: Ministry of Communications, Government of Pakistan
Location (Thakot -Havelian) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Province Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Estimated Cost (US $ Million) 1,315
Executing Company / Sponsors M/s China Communications Construction Company Ltd
Financing Government Concessional Loan(GCL)
Supervising Agency Ministry of Communications, Government of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Three new state-of-the-art non-intrusive inspection (NII) containers scanning terminals were commissioned on Wednesday at the East and West Wharf of Karachi Port and Bin Qasim Port.*

The terminals will facilitate increasing volumes of cargo traffic at Pakistani ports and provide essential security to the global supply chain.

Ambassador of Japan, Kuninori Matsuda and Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) Chairman Shabbar Zaidi inaugurated the NII terminals.

*The NII terminals were set up under a Japanese grant of Rs2.78 billion. Japan International Coope*ration Agency (JICA) implemented the project for security improvement at Karachi and Bin Qasim ports, a press release issued by the Embassy of Japan said.*

*The terminals include scanners, terminal buildings, image scanning and analysing equipment, waiting room for container drivers, and backup facility for electricity.*

*Each scanning terminal has been directly connected with Pakistan’s Web Based One Customs (WeBOC) system with a scanning capacity of 7 to 8 containers per hour, with a total capacity of 450 containers per day.*

The project also trained 60 officers of Pakistan Customs as Image Scanning Analyst for effective utilisation and future sustainability of project.

At the handover ceremony, Ambassador Matsuda said Karachi Port and Bin Qasim Port are greatly contributing to the trade and economic activities of the country. These ports are not only important for Pakistan’s economic prosperity but also have greater significance as international trade ports due to its geographic location, he added.

The scanners installed would not only help in detecting illegal trade and smuggling to combat terrorism but would also improve the performance of ports to boost international trade.

The ambassador further emphasised the hope that the grant aid from Japan would support the work of Pakistan Customs and would further strengthen bonds between the two countries.

Speaking on the occasion, the FBR chairman thanked the Japanese government for its cooperation for this vital project. Member Customs (Operations), Dr Jawwad Uwais Agha said the NII functionality imparted by these scanners will enhance trade facilitation by Pakistan Customs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*New Jamshoro power plant reaches $303mln financial close*









ISLAMABAD: The financial close amounting $303 million has been achieved for Jamshoro Power Project (Lot-II) after two days of extensive consultations during a joint coordination conference of development partners arranged by Economic Affairs Division, a statement said on Friday.

Being the development partners, Islamic Development Bank will contribute $100 million, Saudi Fund for Development $91 million, Kuwait Fund for International Development $40 million, while OPEC Fund for International Development will chip in $72 million for the project that involves construction of Lot-II of 2x600 MW (net) Jamshoro Coal Power Plant.

The statement said, during the conference, the government also signed the first financing agreement worth $100 million with Islamic Development Bank in a ceremony with Muhammad Hammed Azhar, Minister for Economic Affairs, in attendance.

The loan agreement was signed by Noor Ahmed, Secretary Economic Affairs Division, while Musa Sillah, Director (MENA & Europe) was the signatory from Islamic Development Bank.

Construction of Lot-I of the plant is already underway, whereas Lot-II, which is a new 600 MW (net) super critical power plant, would be built down the line.

The statement added that the project would help decrease the power shortfall currently existing in the country and it was an essential part of the government strategy to fill existing supply gap, while at the same time increase the ratio of cheap coal-based power in the overall mix of electricity supply.

Upon completion, the project would add on an annual basis 4,488 GWh to the national grid to support and sustain economic growth of the country.

It may be recalled that in the month of September 2019, an agreement was also signed with IsDB for support to the Polio Eradication Program worth $100 million, including $10 million grant under Lives & Livelihood Fund of the Bank.

Last year, Jamshoro Power Company and Siemens-HEI had signed an agreement to develop Pakistan’s first super critical coal-fired power plant in Jamshoro.

Following the signing of engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract for the first unit having a capacity of 660MW, the contract price for Lot-I was figured at $562 million. The Lot-I, the construction of which is still going on, i s being funded by Asian Development Bank.

On the other hand, then the EPC contract price of Lot-II (unit 2 of 660MW and expansion of balance of plant) was estimated at $313 million.

According to officials, the project would use 80 percent imported sub-bituminous coal and 20 percent local Thar lignite, leading to the generation of economical energy to meet the future electricity needs of the country.

It must be noted that work on 13 energy projects having capacity to generate 8,995 MW electricity under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), throughout the country is in full swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Civil Works of Main Mill Building and Ancillary Structures of *Hyundai Nishat Motors Pvt. Ltd.*, M3 Industrial Estate, Saianwala, Faisalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Two more LNG terminals to be built in 2 years

Two new offshore liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminals would be built at Port Qasim on build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis by private consortiums, led by foreign companies, over the next 24 months in addition to the two existing LNG terminals, said PortQasim Authority Karachi (PQA) Chairman Hasan Nasir Shah.

Briefing the Senate Standing Committee on Maritime Affairs about operations and current activities of the port, Shah said after completion the terminals would help cater to the energy needs of the country.

The Senate panel, led by its Chairperson Senator Nuzhat Sadiq, held meetings for two consecutive days on November 20 and 21 at the PQA head office.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt Announces Incentives For Setting Up Private Shipping Lines in Pakistan*

The Ministry of Maritime Affairs has announced multiple incentives for foreign shipping companies to set up private shipping lines and operations in Pakistan.

According to the officials, the incentives include no federal duties and taxes for the next five years.


“No Federal Taxes (direct and indirect) shall be levied to the detriment of Pakistan Resident Ship Owing Companies during the exempted period,” said the official notification issued by the ministry.

The new shipping companies, known as Pakistan Resident Ship Owning Companies, will be operated as Pakistan’s private shipping lines but will be the national flag carrier of Pakistan. Accordingly, the new company is required to be registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> *Govt Announces Incentives For Setting Up Private Shipping Lines in Pakistan*
> 
> The Ministry of Maritime Affairs has announced multiple incentives for foreign shipping companies to set up private shipping lines and operations in Pakistan.
> 
> According to the officials, the incentives include no federal duties and taxes for the next five years.
> 
> 
> “No Federal Taxes (direct and indirect) shall be levied to the detriment of Pakistan Resident Ship Owing Companies during the exempted period,” said the official notification issued by the ministry.
> 
> The new shipping companies, known as Pakistan Resident Ship Owning Companies, will be operated as Pakistan’s private shipping lines but will be the national flag carrier of Pakistan. Accordingly, the new company is required to be registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan.


Start of a merchant fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Guddu Interchage : The 392 KM Multan - Sukkur Motorway M-5*






*Rahim Yar Khan Toll Plaza M5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Most Beautiful motorway of Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Latest Pictures of 150 MW Patrind Hydropower Project. Located in Muzaffarabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The longest bridge on Hazara Motorway at the entry point of 1.7 Km long Abbottabad tunnel-I.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt moves summary for revival of Tuwairqi Steel Mills*

Amid serious reservations of the local steel industry, the government has planned to revive Tuwairqi Steel Mills Limited (TSML), as a summary in this regard has been submitted to the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) for approval.

TSML, a joint foreign direct investment (FDI) project by Saudi Arabia’s Al-Tuwairqi Group of Companies and a South Korean firm, was established at Bin Qasim, Karachi, over an area of 220 acres. The Saudi firm had stopped its work on the plant after the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government had refused to provide gas at a discounted rate.

The initial plan for TSML was to make it the largest steel complex in Pakistan, having a production capacity of 1.28 million tonnes per annum. It’s Direct Reduced Iron (DRI) plant was shut down for several months in 2014 due to the dispute over gas supply. The first phase of the DRI plant was completed at a cost of $340 million, while the capital injection in phase-II and III was expected to be in the range of $850 to $900 million

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

*The Saudi firm had stopped its work on the plant after the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government had refused to provide gas at a discounted rate.*
*
*
Kuttay ke bachay were more loyal to their own pockets than the country. That is why every Noora and their supporters need to be sent before a firing squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Google Maps is Now updated
M5 Multan Sukkur Motorway map updated now on Google
*Lhr - Multan - Sukkur*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Recently made fly over on intersection of Tipu Sultan & Shaheed e Millat Road, Karachi. The flyover has been named after Begum Raana Liaquat Ali Khan, wife of 1st PM & also the 1st female Governor of a province in












Shaheed e Milat underpass Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*4 lanes Kallur Kot Indus River Bridge Grider launching work underway by GRC
*
1.25 km 4 lanes bridge with access road at Indus river connecting Kallur Kot Bhakkar with D I Khan.It will link Kallur Kot with Dhakki area 80 km travelling reduced in 15 km .CPEC Western Route Yarik & Abdul khel Interchanges of 285 km D I Khan Islamabad Motorway linked with Punjab .It will link Indus Highway N-55 with Mianwali Multan MM Road.It will be a new link between KPK and Punjab .Dera Ismail Khan Sargodha travelling time reduced more than 2 hours.
Photo Credit:Waheed Khan




















__________________


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Sindh government and the World Bank have agreed to launch a $200 million Solid Waste Emergency and Efficiency Project (SWEEP) for improvement and removal of waste from streets, drainage channels and canals in the metropolis #Karachi.

This decision was taken in a meeting Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali held with World Bank delegation led by Catalina Marulanda, practice manager of the Urban Development Unit in the South Asia region

The other delegation members were Lixin Gu, programme leader, Sustainable Development and Suhaib Rasheed, urban specialist.

The chief minister was assisted by relevant officials.

Mr Shah said that an ADP [Asian Development Bank] scheme of Rs1.6 billion had been launched to improve solid waste management disposal in the city but “we are keen to do this on scientific manner and convert it into waste to energy”.

The World Bank offered the $200m SWEEP scheme to improve collection and removal of waste from streets, drainage channels and canals.

Under the plan garbage transfer stations in every district and its disposal at landfill site would be developed to generate energy


----------



## Chakar The Great

Stunning skyline of Karachi, long way to go but its just amazing, 







Periphery of Islamabad


----------



## Chakar The Great

Islamabad Metro


----------



## ghazi52

*Rashakai Special Economic Zone, M1, KP*

KPK Govt making preparations for its ground breaking ceremony sometimes early Jan 2020.
The SEZ is one of the prioritised SEZs under CPEC, and over an area of 1000 acres. The works has been awarded to a Chinese Firm namely CRBC.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Phase-2 of South Asia Port Terminal - SAPT Deep Sea Terminal Karachi. The Project includes construction of Container Yard and Buildings of the Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s aviation progresses as modern radar system installed*

Pakistan has made key progress in the aviation sector with the installation of a modern radar system, Mode S, at major airports citing expected rise in flights after doubling its airspace routes

The development came after the formal approval of the Air Navigation Plan 2025 by the executive committee of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA)

The aviation authority has started implementing the new plan citing expecting a hike in revenue up to 25 to 30 per cent after increasing its airspace routes from seven to 14 sectors in accordance with the international aviation regulations

Sources said that the country’s aviation sector will witness a sharp rise in flight numbers especially from Europe, Canada, Saudi Arabia and other countries.

It is said that control towers of the country’s airports are being equipped with modern technology under the air navigation plan.

Moreover, the authority has installed a modern system, Mode S for Secondary Surveillance Radar process, that will equip control towers for selective interrogation of planes. In its first phase, two radar systems have been installed at #Islamabad and four at #Karachi airports.

The process for installation of modern equipment at different airports of the country alongside its modification as per international standards was continued.

The concerned authorities had also continued construction of new runways at the airports, whereas, the PIA revenue increased after the resumption of major routes including Lahore, Islamabad, United Kingdom (UK) and #Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Great to see that this motorway+expressway passes very near to N15 (Mansehra-Balakot Road). It seems the best and closest accessible point between Hazara Motorway and N15 will be near the location of New Balakot City. As seen in the following screenshot.







*

P.S: Naran, Kaghan janay walon ki mojain hi mojain. Balakot at just 3 hours drive from Islamabad/Rawalpindi. Shogran 4 hours and Naran within 5 hours*

P.P.S: It is not sure till what point Hazara Motorway will be 4-lane + access control, but if it is till Mansehra Interchange (connected with Lassan Nawab Road), then I suspect that the 2-lane expressway between Mansehra Interchange and New Balakot city may not remain sufficient in coming years due to extreme traffic destined to Kaghan Valley.
Next year would be the litmus test for the things to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Japan will sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Pakistan to import skilled Pakistani manpower for 14 different sectors at a ceremony on December 23.

Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Overseas Pakistanis and Human Resource Development Sayed Zulfikar Abbas Bukhari revealed this during an online interactive session (Pakistan Se Rabta) with the expatriates.

The MoU will enable Pakistanis to work in 14 sectors of Japan, including construction, information technology, nursing, manufacturing, engineering, and others.

He said the ministry has already started sending skilled workforce to European countries including Romania and the United Kingdom.

“We are exploring new markets for export of manpower other than the Middle East,” he said while responding to a query.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Turkish AeroSpace Industry (TAI) launched new office at #Pakistan's first techn opark “National Science & Technology Park.” PM honoured the opening ceremony. It is great to be a first Turkish Defense Industry company at Techno park in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to lay foundation stone of Jalapur canal today*

December 26, 2019








ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan will lay the foundation stone of the 117-kilometre-long Jalapur-Kundwal canal in Jhelum on Thursday.

This project will be built at a cost of Rs48 billion and completed by 2024.

The ceremony will be attended by Chief Minister Punjab Usman Buzdar, Jahangir Tareen and Federal Science and Technology Minister Fawad Chaudhry, whose constituency the project falls in.

The irrigation project was envisioned 121 years ago. The project is a new non-perennial irrigation system for enhancing the agricultural produce in Pind Dadan Khan and Khaushab.

The canal originating from Rasul Bridge will terminate at Khushab after passing through Pind Dadan Khan.

Around 170,000 acres will be cultivated through the project. The water flow in the canal will be 1,350 cusecs. The project will provide 48% clean drinking water to 17 different villages.

The expenses to be incurred on this project will be shared by Asian Development Bank and Punjab government.

Fawad Chaudhry told _The Express Tribune_ that $274 million for the project would be provided by the Asian Development Bank. “The project will benefit over 500,000 people,” he added.

It took the ADB and the government of Punjab almost six years to plan and make the project effective. The scheme had for the first time been prioritised in the Country Partnership Strategy (2009-13) to improve the irrigation infrastructure.

The project will convert over 68,000 hectares of less productive and predominantly rain-fed area into irrigated farmland.

Agriculture remains a crucial component of Pakistan’s economy, contributing 20% of the gross domestic product and employing 42% of the labour force in fiscal year 2015, with Punjab contributing more than 80% of the agricultural output.

The Ministry of Planning, Development and Reform has estimated that the agriculture sector has to grow 5% per year to reduce the poverty incidence and ensure food security, and for the national economy to reach its 7-8% annual growth target.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan to inaugurate Allama Iqbal Industrial City on 3rd January
*
The ground breaking ceremony of first state-of-the-art Allama Iqbal Industrial City special economic zone Faisalabad which is being developed under China-Pakistan *Economic Corridor *(CPEC) project to be held on January 03. The Industrial zone has been planned over an area of 4000 acres which is strategically located on Motorway M-4. around Rs 357 billion foreign and local investment will be injected into various projects, which is likely to create 250,000 jobs.

Prime Minister Imran Khan is likely to perform the ground breaking ceremony of this mega prioritized project of special economic zone of Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (#FIEDMC) under CPEC.

Appreciating the economic policies of Prime Minister, FIEDMC Chairman Mian Kashif Ashfaq on Saturday said that the incumbent government focused on the economic growth in the country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*KANUPP takes CSR to the next level*

The very first word that jumps to mind when we have a glance at the pyramids and such iconic landmarks is ‘wonder’ but what these actually reflect is ‘legacy’–of some visionary leaders who built these marvels centuries ago. Today’s leaders should also aspire to leave the legacies. They should ensure that whatever they do must have sustainability so that long after they are gone, whatever they started continues to evolve.

To achieve this level of transformational legacy, we have to pursue more than the typical concept of Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) that entails a few nicely-worded hollow promises on official websites and some feel-good philanthropist initiatives. Rather, such legacy requires taking CSR to the next level that is deeply engrossed in all the activities of an organisation.

And that is exactly what Karachi Nuclear Power Project (KANUPP) has been aiming to achieve for over four decades. On the Arabian Sea coast, approximately 18km east of Karachi, KANUPP is Pakistan’s first nuclear power plant inaugurated on 28 November 1972. It comprises a single-unit Canada Deuterium Uranium (CANDU) pressurised heavy-water reactor supplied by the Canadian General Electric Company with a gross output of 137MWe. The plant is one of the five nuclear power plants currently owned and being operated by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Tarbela 4th extension generates 5.6bln units electricity’*

Tarbela 4th extension hydropower project has contributed 5.6 billion units of low-cost electricity to the grid since its launch last year, almost 50 percent more than what was previously estimated, Wapda chairman said on Thursday.

Briefing the World Bank President David Malpass, Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Muzammil Hussain said as many as 378 million acre feet of water has been released from Tarbela reservoir to meet irrigation needs of the country. In addition, Tarbela 4th extension hydropower project, commissioned last year, generated 5.6 billion units - more than the generation envisaged in PC-I of the project.

In October last year, Wapda announced the completion of the third and last unit at its 1,410 megawatts Tarbela 4th Extension hydropower project, which was constructed on Tunnel no. 4 of Tarbela dam. The project has three turbine-generator units, each with a capacity of 470 MW. The hydropower plants were expected to annually contribute 3.84 billion units of electricity to the grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China to train 1,800 Pakistanis, construct 50 schools, 50 Vocational training centres and 30 hospitals across Pakistan in 2020:...Chinese Envoy

Also China-Pakistan have finalized 27 priority projects of social development under the CPEC, of which 17 will be launched in the first half of 2020.

The second phase of the Free Trade Agreement between China and Pakistan comes into effect on January 1, 2020, and Pakistan’s exporting products such as leather, cotton and garment products will enjoy zero-tariff entry into China’s market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Three SEZs out of 9 have been declared as Prioritized Special Economic Zones by Pakistan anChina governments
including

1. Allama Iqbal Industrial City, Faisalabad in Punjab

2. Rashakai SEZ in KhyberPakhtunkhwa

3. Dhabajee SEZ in Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Ranked Among Top 5 #Freelancer Markets Thanks to Massive Growth in 2019.


Pakistan has huge potential when it comes to freelance services considering that 70% of the total population is under the age of 30.
In the recently published by Payoneer rankings for freelance markets, Pakistan has been ranked at 4th, well above India and Bangladesh. The list is topped by the United States with a 78% year over year revenue growth.
In its report, Payoneer wrote that the country’s freelancers increased from 4% in Q3 2018 to 42% in Q2 2019, attributing the growth to government’s efforts and youth’s increased participation in the economy.
This growth has been mainly fueled by Pakistani youth, thanks to a period of government investment in enhancing their digital skills, combined with a young population where 70% of people are aged under 30


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC East West Corridor: 70% Physical Work Of Under-construction Layyah-Taunsa Bridge Completed.The project is likely to be completed in current year 2020.Work on the Rs 2.7 billion project started in February 2018.The flow of traffic from east to west would be facilitated by providing a link between Indus highway N-55 (North-South Corridor) and Pindi Bhattian- Multan Motorway M-4...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt Launches E-challan System Under Digital Pakistan Program*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government has launched an E-challan system, one of the first initiatives taken under the Digital Pakistan Program.

According to details, the proposed E-challan system will be implemented across the province including former FATA districts. The E-challan system in different cities will be connected to a central control room.

The E-challan system will record incidents of traffic violations and automatically produce a ticket with details of the lawbreakers, including pictures with registration numbers of the vehicles. Moreover, KP citizens will be notified through an SMS in case of a traffic violation


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan has approved a project costing €250 million to scan 100% imported containers shipping goods under Afghan Transit Trade project. Afghan *Transit Trade project* to be completed by December 2020

According to a FBR senior officer project was planned under previous government’s tenure. However, PM has approved the project in a special meeting after which it would be initiated.

The project would be completed in three phases by December 2020 & pilot operation would kick off in April 2020. Under the project, special scanners would be installed at all crossing points and custom clearing stations used for trade, including Torkham and Chaman border.

A special committee has been set up to prepare and forward the project’s PC-1 for approval

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visits National Radio Telecommunication Corporation in Haripur.

"Army chief General Qamar Bajwa inaugurated on Friday state-of-the-art Electronic Warfare (EW) and Ground Surveillance Radar (GSR) testing laboratories in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, the military said."

The ceremony was held during his visit to the National Radio Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC), *an Information Communication Technology (ICT) & electronic equipment manufacturer and solution providers to public and private sectors,* in Haripur.

General Qamar, the Inter-Services Public Relations said, lauded the role and unrelenting efforts made by NRTC during the last three years, and assured his full support in its “innovative initiatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Sialkot Motorway
*
GT Road & Lahore Eastern Bypass Interchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

‏‏ایک لاکھ پچیس ہزار پوسٹ آفس کی مزید فرنچائزبنانے کا اعلان۔ منصوبے سے 2 لاکھ افراد کو روزگار ملے گا ‎
Minister of communication, Murad Saeed reviewed the program of the program.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> ‏‏ایک لاکھ پچیس ہزار پوسٹ آفس کی مزید فرنچائزبنانے کا اعلان۔ منصوبے سے 2 لاکھ افراد کو روزگار ملے گا ‎
> Minister of communication, Murad Saeed reviewed the program of the program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


There should be a post bank too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Another New Pakistani Airline to Start Local & International Flights in the Country*

A new entrant to the Pakistani aviation industry, K2 Airways, is all set to commence its operations later this year.

Based in Karachi, the new airline will serve destinations across the country including Chitral, Skardu, and Islamabad with expansion plans likely to follow later as the company also aims to fly to international destinations soon.

K2 Airways has signed up to use Rusada’s MRO and Flight Operations Software, ENVISION in its fleet. The selected modules include:

Fleet Management
Line Maintenance
Flight Operations
Human Resources
Following the agreement, Rusada will implement the system in time for K2 Airways maiden flight.

Tariq Raja, Chief Executive Officer at K2 Airways, said that an all-in-one solution would help them make an entry with a bang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

* Lowari Tunnel (N-45 National Highway)*

25 January, 20202

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Pak is doing great with these extensive highway networks. They are essential for defense too! Very fast movement and deployment of AD equipment like mobile missile launchers, jammers etc. are possible....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Saudi *Shoura approves investment in *Pakistan’*s renewable energy sector*

Saudi Shoura approves a draft MoU between the govt of KSA and Pakistan govt.
Saudi Arabia is helping Pakistan to install 500MW renewable energy projects worth $4.5 billion in Balochistan.

The Shoura of Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has approved the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed between the Kingdom and Pakistan for developing renewable energy projects.

“Al-Shoura approves a draft MoU between the government of the KSA and the government of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan in the field of developing renewable energy projects," tweeted the Shura Council Saudi Arabia.

The cooperation on renewable energy Pakistan and Saudi Arabia was initiated in February last year, during the visit of KSA's Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman to Pakistan. During the visit the two countries signed short-, mid- and long-term investment agreements worth over $20 billion, including for energy and petroleum projects.

In the power sector, Saudis are helping Pakistan to install 500 megawatts renewable energy projects worth $4.5 billion in Balochistan.

Short-term projects signed in February include two Regasified Liquefied Natural Gas plants for $4 billion, a $2 billion investment by Saudi power producing company ACWA Power in Pakistan's renewable energy sector and a $1 billion Saudi Fund for Pakistan. Mid-term projects include $1 billion each for petrochemical and food and agricultural projects.

The long-term investments are $10 billion for the construction of the multi-billion-dollar Saudi Aramco oil refinery in Gwadar and $2 billion for the minerals sector, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

$4.5b for merely 500MW seems quite a large amount.... Electricity cost might be too high as the investor tries to recoup their money and also earn a profit.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Syed1. said:


> $4.5b for merely 500MW seems quite a large amount.... Electricity cost might be too high as the investor tries to recoup their money and also earn a profit.


It was misquoted. 
Actually it was 5000 and includes solar projects too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prop558

*NEED OF SECOND URBAN CENTRE :*

While the city of *TURBAT*, being the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan, should be made a major urban centre in the Southern Balochistan with a FIVE YEAR MASTER PLAN. Despite several political criticism on the previous Government it should be appreciated that the previous CM Dr. Abdul Maalik Baloch (NP) established a University & Medical College in Turbat, while the road infrastructure of the has been dramatically improved.

In order to further develop *TURBAT* into a major urban centre, following steps needs to be taken :

1. APS&C Campus
2. Schools (3M+3F) and Degree Colleges (1M+1F).
3. CMH of B class.
4. Five Vocational training centers (Free).
5. State of Art hospital of 500 bed (under FC or Army).
6. Broadband, 4G and transmission lines.
7. Sewerage, Water Supply & Road carpeting inside Turbat City.
8. Connection of Turbat with Iranian city of "Iranshahr" with a high class 2-LANE highway till the border, so the locals can do trade and get betterment in their economic situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## POTTER

prop558 said:


> *NEED OF SECOND URBAN CENTRE :*
> 
> While the city of *TURBAT*, being the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan, should be made a major urban centre in the Southern Balochistan with a FIVE YEAR MASTER PLAN. Despite several political criticism on the previous Government it should be appreciated that the previous CM Dr. Abdul Maalik Baloch (NP) established a University & Medical College in Turbat, while the road infrastructure of the has been dramatically improved.
> 
> In order to further develop *TURBAT* into a major urban centre, following steps needs to be taken :
> 
> 1. APS&C Campus
> 2. Schools (3M+3F) and Degree Colleges (1M+1F).
> 3. CMH of B class.
> 4. Five Vocational training centers (Free).
> 5. State of Art hospital of 500 bed (under FC or Army).
> 6. Broadband, 4G and transmission lines.
> 7. Sewerage, Water Supply & Road carpeting inside Turbat City.
> 8. Connection of Turbat with Iranian city of "Iranshahr" with a high class 2-LANE highway till the border, so the locals can do trade and get betterment in their economic situation.



100 % agree with you Brother.


----------



## Imran Khan

prop558 said:


> *NEED OF SECOND URBAN CENTRE :*
> 
> While the city of *TURBAT*, being the second largest city of Balochistan and largest in Southern Balochistan, should be made a major urban centre in the Southern Balochistan with a FIVE YEAR MASTER PLAN. Despite several political criticism on the previous Government it should be appreciated that the previous CM Dr. Abdul Maalik Baloch (NP) established a University & Medical College in Turbat, while the road infrastructure of the has been dramatically improved.
> 
> In order to further develop *TURBAT* into a major urban centre, following steps needs to be taken :
> 
> 1. APS&C Campus
> 2. Schools (3M+3F) and Degree Colleges (1M+1F).
> 3. CMH of B class.
> 4. Five Vocational training centers (Free).
> 5. State of Art hospital of 500 bed (under FC or Army).
> 6. Broadband, 4G and transmission lines.
> 7. Sewerage, Water Supply & Road carpeting inside Turbat City.
> 8. Connection of Turbat with Iranian city of "Iranshahr" with a high class 2-LANE highway till the border, so the locals can do trade and get betterment in their economic situation.


we need three hubs in balochistan gawader - turbat - quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prop558

Imran Khan said:


> we need three hubs in balochistan gawader - turbat - quetta



TURBAT has all necessary potential to become Pakistan's Major Urban centre in the South. It's very near from Iranian Border. Its far from Punjab which is quite vulnerable in case of any conflict with India. It has vast land, where can built infrastructure on cheap cost. It is already connected with Gwadar Port. By industrialization Punjab, we are destroying Punjab's Agricultural production. I think Industrialization should be more focused in the Southern Balochistan areas like Gwadar Turbat Panjgur Washuk Kharan, and in Southern Sindh like Karachi Hydebarad Thatta Umarkot Tharparkar Sujawal.

But unfortunately our political Governments sees everything from political ayes. Turbat has only 1 seat in the National Assembly, so nobody is interested. Rather than Karachi or Punjab where they cashes their infrastructure development during election campaigns.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Lifestyle Residency Apartments under Construction at Sector G-13 Islamabad by FGEHA Federal Government Employees Housing Authority

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Infrastructure in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great

Karachi , The City of lights ( After a decade of lawlessness from 2005-2015 the city is awakening again)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Drone footage of Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

Facts About Diamer Dam & News on Pak Iran Border Fencing


----------



## Chakar The Great

Hazara Motorway #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Changan is Testing Its Alsvin Sedan on Pakistani Roads;*

*know more about this vehicle Click on the link below;*
*https://bit.ly/2N7GFfb*






@ghazi52 @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Rafi @alikazmi007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Thal Canal project*
We hope the significant project does not fall prey to politics
Editorial | July 12, 2020


_The order by Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar that work on the Greater Thal Canal should start without any further loss of time has kindled hopes of revival of the 160-year-old project. The canal will irrigate barren lands in the districts of south Punjab, thereby increasing food production manifold in the country. The main canal will be 35km long and its water-carrying capacity will be 8,500 cusecs. The length of branch canals will be 344km. The canal system will irrigate 290,000 acres of land in Bhakkar, Layyah, Muzaffargarh, Khushab and Jhang, increasing food production in these districts by as much as 40%.

The project was planned by the then government in 1860 and funds had also been allocated for it. It was, however, shelved due to the changing priorities of the government. The Mankirah branch of the Greater Thal Canal was completed in 2008, but after that the work was stopped. The Asian Development Bank has announced a grant of $150 million for the Chobarra branch of the canal. Now the chief minister has announced start of work on the project. Last year, Mr Buzdar had also laid the foundation stone of the 120-year-old Jalalpur canal system.

For the Thal Canal Project, the Punjab government will provide all sorts of resources, manpower and expertise. The chief minister has ordered that the legal process for acquisition of land for the purpose should be expedited and transparency should be ensured in payment for the acquired land. Experts are of the opinion that the canal will also help overcome the water shortage by preventing the rapidly declining groundwater level. The recent wheat shortage has also led the authorities to resume work on the long-stalled canal project. The resumption of work on the Thal Canal will increase food production which will not only make the country self-reliant in food but surplus will be available for export. We hope the significant project does not fall prey to politics.




Published in The Express Tribune, July 12th, 2020.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2254466/thal-canal-project?amp=1_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

*Pakistan’s first underground water reservoir system starts launched in Lahore – VIDEO*


Web Desk

10:12 PM | 13 Jul, 2020







*SHARE*





LAHORE – The country’ first underground water reservoir system to store water from seasonal rains and reduce flooding has been launched in the Punjab capital city.

The project, titled “Monsoon Underground Water Reservoir”, took three months to be completed at Lahore’s Lawrence Garden.

Built at the cost of Rs. 149 million, the water tank can hold up to 1.5 million gallons of water after a heavy downpour.

It is modelled after reservoirs in Japan and the United States, which offer an effective use of water resources and disaster prevention especially in metropolitan areas

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/13-...ervoir-system-starts-launched-in-lahore-video

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azure



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Fiber Optic Cable Pakistan CPEC | New City in Lahore | Record Remittances in 2019 20 |*


----------



## LimaCharlie

How many times must it be clarified? 

It is not a "naya shehar". Its rignt next to the walled city and will be considered as a part of lahore, much like a new canttonment...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

*Multan Lahore Motorway | CPEC | Road Trip M4 M3*


----------



## Bilal.

M4 should be expanded to 6 lane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Under construction Hazara motorway. Stunning view, top class infrastructure. #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Islamabad can be compared with any capital of the world. Its just stunning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

M1 motorway. 

Peshawar to Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

CPEC Islamabad-Thakot motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

Sunny4pak said:


> *3-New Vehicles Coming to Pakistan*


Shouldn't be in this thread.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Tamiyah said:


> Shouldn't be in this thread.


*Oops, *There was an auto industry-related thread but couldn't locate.
Now got it moved to it by myself.


----------



## Chakar The Great

New Swat motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Chinese-built metro line in Pakistan officially launched

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*600 Mln Rupees 132 KV Sarai Saleh Grid Station Tender Notice Issued


Wapda Saturday issued a tender notice for the construction of 132 Kilowatts Sarai Saleh Grid station after receiving Rs 600 million released by the Federal Minister for Power Omer Ayub Khan*


HARIPUR, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 7th Nov, 2020 ) :Wapda Saturday issued a tender notice for the construction of 132 Kilowatts Sarai Saleh Grid station after receiving Rs 600 million released by the Federal Minister for Power Omer Ayub Khan.
Despite political and ministerial engagements federal minister Omer Ayub Khan also paid special attention to the issues of the constituency, focused on developmental projects and timely released the amount for the promised 132 KV Grid Station.
The people of Sarai Saleh were pleased and appreciated the minister for fulfilling his election promise.
During the last six months owing to the comprehensive strategy of Federal Minister Omer Ayub Khan 16 feeders have been completed in district Haripur and he also released 12 billion rupees for 4 grid stations. Huge allocations for electricity provision and improvement would revolutionize the development of district Haripur.

Omer Ayub Khan has started billions of rupees schemes and projects including, roads, hospitals, schools, water supply, sui gas and electricity provision where earlier Haripur electricity feeder was built with the cost of 600 million rupees.
Construction work on 132 KV Khanpur Grid Station is also near to completion, besides these two grid stations Wapda teams have also identified land for Gandaf 132 KV grid station and Hattar 220 KV grid station with the cost of 8.5 billion those would be started in soon.
After completion of Khanpur 132 Kilowatt grid station, the day-to-day issues of load shedding and low voltage in Tehsil Khanpur, Haripur and Sarai Saleh would also be resolved.
Last year Federal Minister also approved 132 KV grid stations for Mansehra districts which has provided a huge relief to not only Haripur but also some areas of the district Haripur.










600 Mln Rupees 132 KV Sarai Saleh Grid Station Tender Notice Issued - UrduPoint


Wapda Saturday issued a tender notice for the construction of 132 Kilowatts Sarai Saleh Grid station after receiving Rs 600 million released by the Federal Minister for Power Omer Ayub Khan




www.urdupoint.com




*NTDC Increases Transmission Length Of Both 500kV, 220 KV In FY-2019-20*

ISLAMABAD, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 18th Nov, 2020 ) :National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has increased length of both 500kV and 220 kV transmission lines from 6,417 km to 7,238 km and 11,219 km to 11,281 km respectively during FY 2019-20.
According to official data, one Power Transformer has been added at 500/220 kV level while three transformers at 220/132 kV level in NTDC system during the said period.
The NTDC- the National Grid Company and its transmission network is spread all over the country except the area served by K-Electric.
NTDC is maintaining 16 grid stations of 500 kV with a transformation capacity of 23,400 MVA and 45 grid stations of 220 kV grid stations with transformation capacity of 31,900 MVA in the country.
According to the data, number of planned outages at 500 kV and 220 kV levels witnessed decrease during FY 2019-20 as compared to FY 2018-19.

As many as 547 planned outages recorded on 500 kV transmission lines and 1774 on 220 kV during the said period as compared to 723 outages on 500kV and 2082 on 220 kV lines during 2018-19.
Similarly, number of forced outages on 500 kV and 220 kV also witnessed considerable decrease. As many as 131-360 outages were recorded on 500 kV and 220 kV transmission lines respectively in FY-2019-20 as compared to 203 and 556 during FY-2018-19.
Like bringing reforms on power generation side, the government has also equally focused on the transmission side and enhanced capacity by 5500 MW during the last two years.
Earlier, the system could only transmit 18,000 MW electricity but now owing to up-gradation 25,000 MW could easily be transmitted it. Over 23,000 MW electricity was successfully transmitted during the peak summer.









NTDC Increases Transmission Length Of Both 500kV, 220 KV In FY-2019-20 - UrduPoint


National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has increased length of both 500kV and 220 kV transmission lines from 6,417 km to 7,238 km and 11,219 km to 11,281 km respectively during FY 2019-20. According to official data, one Power Transformer has been added at 500/220 kV level while three...




www.urdupoint.com




*Gilgit-Baltistan Signs Its First Ever Public-Private Partnership Project*

In a historic move, the Gilgit Baltistan government signed its first public-private partnership (PPP) deal with Industrial Promotion Services Company NPak, a commercial arm of AKDN, to build the first river power project in Gilgit Baltistan (GB), a 2.8 MW project in Hunza.

Talking to the media, the Advisor Finance government of Gilgit Baltistan Waqar Abbas Mondoq said that private sector engagement is pivotal for the development in Gilgit Baltistan. This is the first run of the river project in GB, and if it succeeds, the government will replicate future projects on the same model.

Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce more than 45,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity. Pakistan’s total electricity demand from both residential and industrial is 25,000 MW. If the hydropower potential of GB is realized, it will not only meet all requirements of the country but put Pakistan in a position to export electricity to neighboring countries.

This milestone will unlock the massive opportunities available in this region. Through the private sector-led growth model, the Gilgit Baltistan government will facilitate private sector investments in the region. Due to no legal cover for private sector investments, Gilgit Baltistan so far did not have any large scale investments. PPP will now provide a legal framework and facilitate large-scale investment in the region.
Gilgit Baltistan is currently relying on a 100 percent federal grant. The rollout of PPP will strengthen the revenue base of the GB government as well as reduce its dependency and burden on the federal government budget. The Advisor Finance further added that a significant number of investments will be routed to the region through PPP mode in tourism and other sectors.



https://propakistani.pk/2020/11/18/gilgit-baltistan-signs-its-first-ever-public-private-partnership-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*Faisalabad to Get an International Airport and Expo Center*

Prime Minister, Imran Khan, issued orders on Wednesday for quick resolution of the problems faced by Faisalabad’s textile industry.

During a meeting with a delegation of business representatives and exporters associated with the textile industry, PM directed Minister for Industries and Production, Hammad Azhar, to consult with all stakeholders regarding the setting up of an Expo Center in the city.

He also directed the Ministry of Communications to prepare for setting up a motorway interchange at Chak Jhumra.

The PM also instructed the Ministry of Aviation to strategize for building Faisalabad International Airport. In return, the business community vowed to increase textile exports to $21 billion by next year.

The Prime Minister commended the industrialists and said, “You are Pakistan’s industrial hub. If you progress, Pakistan will progress.”









Faisalabad to Get an International Airport and Expo Center


Prime Minister, Imran Khan, issued orders on Wednesday for quick resolution of the problems faced by Faisalabad’s textile industry. During




propakistani.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Karachi Jan 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

7th avenue Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Islamabad-Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

*CHAKDARA SWAT MOTORWAY 2020, Stunning views.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Karachi Nov 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

Chakar The Great said:


> Karachi Jan 2021
> 
> View attachment 705914



It’s Behria town and should even be considered part of Karachi city. It should be a separate city with it’s own management.


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Peshawar BRT changing lives



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353354118002319364

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

Islamabad Jan 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Moving towards industrialisation, Phase-II CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mike571

Pakistan Army has built a girls school in place of TTP chief Hakeemullah Mehsud's headquarter.

Thank you Pak Army

#Pakistan #PakArmy #PakistanZindabad 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Ten major Dams in Pakistan under construction. Never has this happened in the history of Pakistan. When you have right people for the right job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Can you believe this Mohmand Dam was conceived in the 1950s. We were doing so well in the 50s and 60s. I can only imagine what kind of Pakistan would have been today had we stayed the course. 


Heck there was a time when Pakistan used to build ships FOR China. We really have gone full speed in reverse with nitrous engaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396092229203095559


----------



## Chakar The Great

Infrastructure development in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakar The Great

Hazara Express way

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakar The Great

Multan airport

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Central Business District - CBD Lahore. Designed by MQ Architects. Project Location: Walton Airport Lahore Grand Auction for 5 commercial plots of various sizes and categories to be held at Main Boulevard Gulberg on 4TH August 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

The beautiful Islamabad with its magnificent infrastructure. 

Video credits: mhtoori

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

This Facebook page is posting latest infrastructure Development updates and news. 





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Crescent Bay, Karachi by Emaar.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

Special security division of Pakistan army protecting major CPEC infrastructure from terror attacks by Indian proxies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

*Development Work Of PSEB’s IT Park In Islamabad Begins*

Counted among the safest and most beautiful metropolises in the world, the capital city of Islamabad is on its way to becoming the technological hub of the region. It is now home to some of the most famous coworking spaces in Pakistan that provide suitable platforms to freelancers and independent IT professionals to prosper in their respective fields. Moreover, to further promote the field of digital technology in the capital, Pakistan Software Exchange Board (PSEB), which is a government-funded organisation, has recently made an appreciable move and initiated the work on the most awaited Information Technology (IT) park in Islamabad. In this blog, we’ll further elaborate on this ground-breaking development for your understanding, but first let’s get to know more about the concept of technology park itself.

*UNDERSTANDING THE CONCEPT OF TECHNOLOGY PARK*



Shaheen Complex is one of the Information Technology Parks in Lahore
A technology park, which is often referred to as a ‘science and technology park,’ is a designated area for research-based facilities and buildings that are designed to house science and technology-related firms. It serves as a hub for IT professionals where they have all the latest tools related to their field at their disposal, along with the advanced infrastructure to ensure high-speed connectivity.

*MORE ABOUT THE UPCOMING IT PARK IN ISLAMABAD*
According to the current Minister for Information Technology and Telecommunication Khalid Maqbool Siddiqui, the purpose of the upcoming IT park in Islamabad is to promote the sector of Information Technology (IT) and attract foreign investment. While further elaborating on the government’s curated plan of actions to boost the country’s IT sector, he said, “Work on Information Technology Park in the federal capital, having state of the art facilities, has been started whilst the second IT Park would be established in Karachi to further strengthen this sector.”

*CORE OBJECTIVES OF IT PARKS IN PAKISTAN*
As per PSEB’s official website, the following are the core objectives of IT parks in Pakistan:


To come up with reliable infrastructure for Information and Communication Technologies (ICTs)and other services associated with IT and ITeS companies in Pakistan.
To boost the development and export of Software and other related IT services.
Provision of hi-tech mediums to ensure fast-paced data connectivity including data communication and other value-added services, facilitating IT/ITeS companies.
To provide a reliable backup power system to counter power failure issues.
*ABOUT PSEB*



Pakistan Software Exchange Board is mandated to facilitate the field of IT (Credits: Facebook/PSEB)
Pakistan Software Exchange Board (PSEB) is a government service that was founded in 1995. Overseen directly by the Ministry of Information Technology and Communication in Pakistan, PSEB has been mandated to facilitate the field of Information Technology in the country by promoting it country-wide as well as in the international markets.

Some of the core PSEB services include international marketing, IT facilitation and counselling centres, data node operations (for enhanced bandwidth services), management of software and technology parks in Pakistan, organisation of research-based projects and certification programmes for young IT professionals.

Pakistan Software Exchange Board also organises many activities and IT awareness programs on domestic and global levels. The organisation of such activities is one of the most fruitful ways to connect the local IT professionals with international entities, which gives international exposure to Pakistan’s IT Industry and attracts foreign investors. PSEB also collaborates with International Trade Associations (ITA) and works in association with over 3000 IT/ITes companies in different countries around the world to effectively support the field of Information Technology in Pakistan.

The number of established and operational Software and Technology Parks in Pakistan is over 15, out of which the most popular ones have been listed as under along with their areas and names of the host cities.


*Name of Software Technology Park**City**Covered Area (sq km)*Shaheen Complex Software Technology ParkLahore360,000Aiwan e Iqbal Software Technology ParkLahore108,000Netsol IT VillageLahore50,000JGC Descon Software Technology ParkLahore38,000Imran House Software Technology ParkLahore28,378TRG Complex Software Technology ParkLahore31,960Evacuee Complex Software Technology ParkIslamabad173,856Awami Markaz Software Technology ParkIslamabad82,405KSL Software Technology ParkIslamabad81,000Meridian Software Technology ParkIslamabad44,719Rose Center Software Technology ParkIslamabad30,000
*MORE ABOUT THE FIELD OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY IN PAKISTAN*



Our country is one of the well-established destinations in the global IT industry
As per the statistical data gathered by PSEB, Pakistan is now one of the most well-established destinations in the global IT industry. Moreover, the field of Information Technology sector in Pakistan has shown continuous revenue growth over the past decade with an increase of 20-30% in its earnings each year.

Some of the key takeaways highlighting the progress of Pakistan’s IT sector have been listed below:


Exponential growth has been witnessed in the country’s IT exports over the last decade
As of now, the exports of IT and other related services have already surpassed the $1 billion mark.
According to Upwork, a renowned global freelancing website, the name of Pakistan is in top 3 countries in terms of global freelance earnings.
The country is now home to over 2000 IT companies and software houses, generating a large sum of revenue by offering their products and services in the global market.
As per the latest statistics, internet users in Pakistan make around 36% of its total population.
As of now, the government of Pakistan has exempted IT exports from all kinds of taxes to effectively encourage investments and growth in the field of technology.
Exhibiting outstanding performances on global platforms, the IT companies in Pakistan have won dozens of gold and silver awards in renowned international events like the Asia Pacific ICT Awards (APICTA).
Pakistan is home to a large number of incubators, accelerators and co-working spaces that are sustaining the momentum of the growth of the local IT sector. Moreover, events like Digital Youth Summit, Startup Expos, and Civic Hackathons also play a significant role in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

National Logistic cell, building nation.





*King Hamad Univerty of Nursing & Associated Medical Sciences Islamabad





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

Bahria town Karachi ( Updates)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great

Swabi ( KPK Pakistan) Transforming into a major city under PTI's government.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abid123

Chakar The Great said:


> Bahria town Karachi ( Updates)


Why cant we make all of Karachi like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

Abid123 said:


> Why cant we make all of Karachi like this?


who will do that? the same people who have diverted k-iv and reduced its capacity? or the people who have been in power since 2008?



Chakar The Great said:


> Swabi ( KPK Pakistan) Transforming into a major city under PTI's government.


they need to "re-develop" Swat, its a jungle of concrete right now.


----------



## Bleek

There should be a separate thread which shows completed infrastructure projects, it's hard to keep up in this thread.

Or edit old messages with the images of the final project completed.


----------



## Chakar The Great




----------



## Bleek

Chakar The Great said:


>


Comments are saying that it's not even Gwadar


----------



## Chakar The Great

Bleek said:


> Comments are saying that it's not even Gwadar



What do you expect from Indians, who have polluted every forum. They can never see Pak progressing.


----------



## Bleek

Chakar The Great said:


> What do you expect from Indians, who have polluted every forum. They can never see Pak progressing.


Hm, idk, some are saying it's Karachi port, maybe they used misleading footage? YouTube isn't really the most reliable place for these things, a lot of randomly compiled videos with false titles exist


----------



## Bleek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487869380411244550

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Chakar The Great said:


> What do you expect from Indians, who have polluted every forum. They can never see Pak progressing.



Pakistan deep water container port is in Karachi bro. Not everything is propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487609287891324929

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Top Class Motorways of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

The M-14 Motorway, also known as the Islamabad–Dera Ismail Khan Motorway and the Hakla–Yarik Motorway, is a four-lane North-South motorway in Pakistan. The 285-kilometre-long (177 mi) motorway is a part of the Western Alignment of the China–Pakistan Economic Corridor,[2][3] and offers high speed road connections between the Islamabad-Rawalpindi metropolitan area, and the southern parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province around Dera Ismail Khan.


Recently inaugurated. This connects backward areas of Punjab and KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abid123

S.Y.A said:


> who will do that? the same people who have diverted k-iv and reduced its capacity? or the people who have been in power since 2008?


Only if we had honest people that wanted to develop this country....


----------



## Luosifen

Question for my Pakistani friends, are these CPEC infrastructure projects managed like western, unionized projects where there's one crew that's on the clock for an 8 hour shift then go home for the day, leaving the project to sit idle until the next day, or like a Chinese project where there are multiple crews, where when one shift finishes the next crew takes over and the project is being worked on around the clock?


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

Luosifen said:


> Question for my Pakistani friends, are these CPEC infrastructure projects managed like western, unionized projects where there's one crew that's on the clock for an 8 hour shift then go home for the day, leaving the project to sit idle until the next day, or like a Chinese project where there are multiple crews, where when one shift finishes the next crew takes over and the project is being worked on around the clock?


western model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prokion

Chakar The Great said:


> Top Class Motorways of Pakistan.


A question, are these motorways built by China or Pakistan and are the contracters chinese or pakistani?


----------



## ZAMURD

prokion said:


> A question, are these motorways built by China or Pakistan and are the contracters chinese or pakistani?


Most are built by Pakistanis, some by Chinese and one by Korea.


----------



## Chakar The Great

ZAMURD said:


> western model.



Over 90% Pakistani, over recent 05 years since signing of CPEC in 2015, a lot of Chinese are involved in building. All built on BOT basis.


----------



## Luosifen

ZAMURD said:


> western model.


Thanks for the reply, are there reasons Pakistan doesn't want to adopt the Chinese style of infrastructure development?


----------



## ZAMURD

Luosifen said:


> Thanks for the reply, are there reasons Pakistan doesn't want to adopt the Chinese style of infrastructure development?


Fast, Difficult and in Pakistan impossible.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## prokion

ZAMURD said:


> Most are built by Pakistanis, some by Chinese and one by Korea.


thanks


----------



## prop558

TURBAT has all necessary potential to become Pakistan's Major Urban centre in the South. It's very near from Iranian Border. Its far from Punjab which is quite vulnerable in case of any conflict with India. It has vast land, where can built infrastructure on cheap cost. It is already connected with Gwadar Port. 


*2nd Largest City of Balochistan* and Largest City of South Balochistan
Nearest Pakistani City to Iran Border
Far from India or any potential Conflict Zone
Shortest route to Tehran Baku and Russia's Oil Rich Caucasus
Shortest route to Iran Turkey Azerbaijan and Russia without Depending on Afghanistan
Can be used as *TRADE HUB* for all trades with Iran Azerbaijan Turkey and Russia
Less Populated, more suited for a good Urban Centre in future.

By industrializing Punjab's Agricultural lands, we are destroying Punjab's Agricultural production. Which may lower food production within Pakistan and increase Pakistan's unnecessary food imports.

I think Industrialization should be more focused in the Southern Balochistan areas like Gwadar Turbat Panjgur Washuk Kharan, and in Southern Sindh like Karachi Hydebarad Thatta Umarkot Tharparkar Sujawal.

But unfortunately our political Governments sees everything from political ayes. Turbat has only 1 seat in the National Assembly, so nobody is interested. Rather than Karachi or Punjab where they cashes their infrastructure development during election campaigns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

China’s sponge city model can reduce urban flooding by 90%: expert


Adopting China’s sponge city model in major cities of Pakistan may reduce urban flooding by 90%. T




gwadarpro.pk





China’s sponge city model can reduce urban flooding by 90%: expert​ 
By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Jul 15, 2022



Adopting China’s sponge city model in major cities of Pakistan may reduce urban flooding by 90%. The model may help combat flooding, absorb carbon dioxide, increase animal and plant life, and expand green spaces.
Talking to Gwadar Pro, Additional Secretary Ministry of Climate Change Joudat Ayaz said, “if the same model is adopted in Pakistan with the Chinese assistance it can help Pakistan prevent flooding in major cities of Pakistan.”
He noted, “the model can be started from Pakistan’s largest city of Karachi which is severely affected every year by urban flooding, especially during the monsoon season.”
The sponge city model aims to use pervious pavements, rain gardens, green roofs, urban wetlands, and other innovations to absorb water during storms. The soil then purifies that water and gradually releases it – much like a sponge.
Faced with worsening urban floods, cities in China are embracing nature and building what is termed "sponge cities." Instead of relying on the "grey infrastructure" of levees, pipes, dams and channels, sponge cities allow urban areas to absorb water in times of high rainfall and release it in times of drought.
The 34-hectare ‘Qunli storm water park’ in the city of Harbin in northern China is one example of a successful sponge city. It collects, cleanses and stores stormwater, while also protecting the native natural habitat and providing a beautiful green public space for recreational use.
The government of Pakistan in the past adopted various strategies to avoid urban flooding including the installation of a rainwater harvesting system and the construction of large underground water tanks.
The first urban rainwater harvesting system was installed in the capital city of Islamabad in 2010 at the iconic Faisal Mosque to conserve 3 million litres of water.
On the other hand, in 2020 the Lahore city management launched its first underground water storage system to collect rainwater for reuse and reduce flooding in the city of over 11 million.
The Lahore Development Authority (LDA), in collaboration with its subsidiary Water and Sanitation Agency (WASA), developed the first rainwater storage in the city to recharge the depleting groundwater resources. So far 3 out of 22 underground tanks are constructed successfully.
Experts believe that climate change is the major cause of the heavier than average downpour in Pakistan. In the month of June- July, continuous rain in Pakistan has killed more than 150 people, triggering flash floods and affecting millions more.
The National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) estimated that 91 women and children were among the dead. The rains have partially or fully damaged over 1000 houses, including five bridges, and power stations across the country.
The lower middle class and the poor have suffered the most from urban flooding in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

The beautiful Pakistan, with a strong , prosperous and bright future.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Infrastructure needs to be built vertically all these societies have encroached upon precious land due to inadequate Gov construction regulations and policies combined with people selling land to the next bidder all this is ruining the landscape and causing congestion strict rules should be given to housing societies to construct vertically this should be a priority alongside dams and canals it will save prized land and money moreover special awareness should be given for the preservation of forests, hills, water bodies, so not everything is a concrete jungle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SaadH

More than Turbat


prop558 said:


> TURBAT has all necessary potential to become Pakistan's Major Urban centre in the South. It's very near from Iranian Border. Its far from Punjab which is quite vulnerable in case of any conflict with India. It has vast land, where can built infrastructure on cheap cost. It is already connected with Gwadar Port.
> 
> 
> *2nd Largest City of Balochistan* and Largest City of South Balochistan
> Nearest Pakistani City to Iran Border
> Far from India or any potential Conflict Zone
> Shortest route to Tehran Baku and Russia's Oil Rich Caucasus
> Shortest route to Iran Turkey Azerbaijan and Russia without Depending on Afghanistan
> Can be used as *TRADE HUB* for all trades with Iran Azerbaijan Turkey and Russia
> Less Populated, more suited for a good Urban Centre in future.
> 
> By industrializing Punjab's Agricultural lands, we are destroying Punjab's Agricultural production. Which may lower food production within Pakistan and increase Pakistan's unnecessary food imports.
> 
> I think Industrialization should be more focused in the Southern Balochistan areas like Gwadar Turbat Panjgur Washuk Kharan, and in Southern Sindh like Karachi Hydebarad Thatta Umarkot Tharparkar Sujawal.
> 
> But unfortunately our political Governments sees everything from political ayes. Turbat has only 1 seat in the National Assembly, so nobody is interested. Rather than Karachi or Punjab where they cashes their infrastructure development during election campaigns.


More than Turbat, I'd hope they develop Hub, right next to Karachi as a twin city to break PPP's and establishment's monopoly on Karachi.


----------



## Chakar The Great




----------



## Chakar The Great




----------

